# Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation [PS3/360]



## destinator (Jun 17, 2011)

Rumor is going around that in the next jump the next Ultimate Ninja game will be announced.

 has already catched up the story.

Characters seen: Zabusa, Raikage, Shii, Darui and Haku.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

What exactly do they mean with 'in development'?

Will we get screens soon, or have they really just started?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 17, 2011)

So the demon Zabuza and Haku will be in this game? Sounds awesome. Kind of expected the Raikage to be in the 3rd Ultimate Ninja Storm.


----------



## destinator (Jun 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What exactly do they mean with 'in development'?
> 
> Will we get screens soon, or have they really just started?



There is a scan of the game in the upcomming issue of jump which comes out next monday.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

You're quick, destinator.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2011)

destinator said:


> There is a scan of the game in the upcomming issue of jump which comes out next monday.



Awesome.

Didnt pick up on the part about the scan. 
My bad.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 17, 2011)

It's about time Zabuza and Haku appeared in a new Naruto game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 17, 2011)

Makes sense to put Zabuza and Haku in. It pleases us fans, and well they did make (albeit brief) an appearance in the manga recently. 

I just want my damn A, Madara, SSJ Naruto, and EMS Sauce. They also better have two dedicated character slots for White and Black Zetsu respectively.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

Damn, finally some love for Zabuza and Haku...it has been many Naruto games without them. v_v


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 17, 2011)

they need to put danzo as well


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 17, 2011)

if danzo is in


----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

awesome news,


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 17, 2011)

destinator said:


> Rumor is going around that in the next jump the next Ultimate Ninja game will be announced.
> 
> has already catched up the story.
> 
> Characters seen: Zabusa, Raikage, Shii, Darui and Haku.



I hope they add some genuine fighting-game modes to this or else I won't give a darn.

--------------------------------
*Want I want to see improved:*

- Everybody should have a better awakening mode and a second jutsu
- Awakening modes should have a stat weakness (for ex. Itachi's should be powerful but really slow).
- There should be some in-match options/settings too (longer health bars, start match already awakened, etc.)
- Ultimate Ougis/Justus should not be as hard to counter against since it can beat a;most any attack ot movement

I like the core gameplay, I just don't like the flawed areas that's surrounding it.

Oh and add the army mechanic from Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Impact to add some variety to the story mode gameplay.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

^ That'd be cool, fighting multiple people at once, that'd make the fighting many times better.

Maybe some environmental damage too, fatigue as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2011)

i surprised that Shii is in ,but i guest since he use genjutsu they will make him a move set.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh Shiiiit!! 

And so the wait begins.. again. 

As far as fixing the game, bring back dashing into guard instead of  bouncing off people.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2011)

Having DLC this time would be nice


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> ^ That'd be cool, fighting multiple people at once, that'd make the fighting many times better.
> 
> *Maybe some environmental damage too, fatigue as well.*



Yeah I'd like that too, especially if you use melee to launch a person into a rock or a certain set-piece in a stage.

The chakra system is definitely flawed just because the KNJ system is integrated with it. I wish there was a set limit of how many times you can KNJ out of an attack, then you'd have to wait a couple seconds to do it again (making melee useful). Just make sure the KNJ'ing is automatic and a separate button, instead of being timing-based.

The same system I'm describing could make blocking and guard-breaking relevant as well.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Quote Originally Posted by Kaname Tousen View Post*
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation
> 
> 
> I hope they add some genuine fighting-game modes to this or else I won't give a darn.




 duo


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 17, 2011)

OH SHIT.

My body is ready.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> duo



lol yeah, I just copy and paste my existing response instead of typing the exact thing over again.

But yeah, I fucked up on that one...


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm hyped!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Yeah I'd like that too, especially if you use melee to launch a person into a rock or a certain set-piece in a stage.
> 
> The chakra system is definitely flawed just because the KNJ system is integrated with it. I wish there was a set limit of how many times you can KNJ out of an attack, then you'd have to wait a couple seconds to do it again (making melee useful). Just make sure the KNJ'ing is automatic and a separate button, instead of being timing-based.
> 
> The same system I'm describing could make blocking and *guard-breaking* relevant as well.


Number one thing we need.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I hope they add some genuine fighting-game modes to this or else I won't give a darn.
> 
> --------------------------------
> *Want I want to see improved:*
> ...



Plus hope that cc2 gets rid of that stupid "when im at my last health, give me a full chakra bar"

theres some more that i'll talk about tomorrow, but i'll do it at a later time

on a side note, has CC2 ever made a naruto game that had : Vs mode, training, story, arcade mode, time attack etc all at the same time?

I cant seem to recall a naruto game from CC2 that had ALL of these modes. Hopefully im wrong lol


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I hope they add some genuine fighting-game modes to this or else I won't give a darn.
> 
> --------------------------------
> *Want I want to see improved:*
> ...



what he said, since I cant help but agree with many times, I ll purchase the game when its 20 dollars or lesser , at this point if they dont change wont bother


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> *Plus hope that cc2 gets rid of that stupid "when im at my last health, give me a full chakra bar"
> *
> theres some more that i'll talk about tomorrow, but i'll do it at a later time
> 
> ...


As far as the full chakra bar goes, CC2 only did that so anyone close to losing can awaken or KNJ out of being defeated. Of course the problem with both those ideas is that awakenings (like Itachi/Killer Bee) are fucking overpowered, and KNJ spamming is hell in the first place.

Ultimate Ninja 1 (and maybe 2) had a training mode, arcade mode and story mode were pretty much the same thing in UN1, but after those 2 games we lost the training mode for some reason. 

Story mode and vs. mode were the only 2 modes that exists for the Ultimate Ninja games onward, and CC2 has never really tried to other stuff like time-attack or survival modes.

CC2 has put a lot of work into the animation, artwork, and fan-service to deliver, but haven't ever really put too much work into the gameplay and overall content since the PS2 Naruto games.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you guys think this will just be a type of expansion pack of some kind, or ninja storm 3.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2011)

I highly doubt it'll be an expansion.

Their probably trying something new, maybe.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well UNS2 was announced around December of 2009. So while it would be a few months earlier this year if they announced UNS3, it also wouldn't be too surprising.

They've pretty much have plenty of experience with UNS 1 and 2 under their belt, so developing the 3rd wouldn't take quite as long. Or they could've started development earlier, and spread-out the character announcements and gameplay changes until next year.

But yeah, I don't see this as an expansion pack; just the 3rd game with a different title instead.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wasn't Ninja Storm 2 called something while in development also?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 18, 2011)

Naruto PS3 Project = Storm 1


----------



## destinator (Jun 18, 2011)

Enjoy.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice. Didn't expect a new one to be announced this soon. Sasuke with Susanoo~!

I hope they bring back selectable Ninjutsu from Storm 1, in addition to the chargeable/_"Enhanced"_ Ninjutsu from Storm 2.

KnJ's should also be harder, with greater chakra cost, and/or more difficult execution that relies more on timing and position.

Would also be nice if we were able to chakra dash to the side, or backwards diagonally.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed Storm 2, i hope they add the other jinchurriki's and kushina


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

having all jinchuuriki's, former kage's aswell and the mist swordsman would be amazing. but it also seems like far too many character additions to be believable.

we will atleast gain: all current kage and their bodyguards (including danzou), samui's team, new madara and kubuto. possibly gin and kin brothers.

i'm thinking we will have all younger characters as wel though, since it shows youinger naruto and ssuke (unless it's just those two).

if all characters i've mentioned were included then it would be the greaest game ever. with upto 100 characters, as well as good graphics, good stoymodes, and a good figting system.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 18, 2011)

Why "Generations"?

There is a screen with pre-skip Sasuke and Naruto...which might mean they're putting all of the pre-skip characters in the game too - certainly would walk hand in hand with a "Generations" title.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's not forget about Mifune and Salamander Hanzou. I think Suigetsu's brother will be playable, but he will work like Pain in UNS2; the other mist swordsman will appear in his combos.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 18, 2011)

These games usually don't stray too far past the point the anime is at, so I doubt it'll get too far into the war. We probably won't see some of the Edo Tensei'd characters, or Gin/Kinkaku.

I'm betting that most of the new characters will be comprised of those we see during and at the Kage Summit, along with new Part 1 characters like Haku, and most of Storm 1's lineup.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

this looks and sounds so amazingly awesome.

can't wait.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn, I can't even see A. 

Thanks for the scan Des.



SaiST said:


> These games usually don't stray too far past the point the anime is at, so I doubt it'll get too far into the war. We probably won't see some of the Edo Tensei'd characters, or Gin/Kinkaku.



There's also a chance that we will. After all, CC2 is mainly focused on Asura's Wrath atm. Hell they don't even have a release date set for AW yet.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait, fucking A is confirmed?

Fuck, this game is official.

Finally I am going to have the chance to crush Saucegay. :ho

@bigduo: I lol'd you actually c/p'd your post. xD


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

what bothers me is that I feel this game is a copy n paste, well will wait for videos to confirm, hopefully this title will have sword users.I want mifune and danzo,want to see how this game handles Iai jutsu.  

Though, since all rookie 12 younglins will be playable including haku n zabuza, its possible that some akatsuki might be removed,I doubt we might get edo tenseis too, the title makes me believe that it wont get too far into war. Its prbly like the old narutimatte series. just hope 3rd hokage will be in


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

the name 'generations' to me implies old storylines, for story mode, as well as old characters.

ok now i'm thinking the game will just have these new characters:
all kage and danzou (+4)
kage bodyguards (+8)
samui's team (+3)
zabuza and haku (+2)
kimimaro (1)
young naruto and sasuke (+2)

20 new characters max. maybe not even all the bodyguards and just the raikages. set just before the war starts.

i'm also hoping for:
nartuo (sage mode awakening) (rasen shuriken ultimate move)
naruto (kyuubi mode awakening) (bijuudama ultimate move)
sasuke (cursed seal awakening) (kirin ultimate move)
sasuke (susanoo awakening) (amaterasu ultimate move)
kurenai
other young rookies
sound four
anko
baki
new madara
new kabuto
first three hokage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2011)

no narutimate hero gameplay, means i am still skeptical 

adding in a bunch of new characters means they're taking the DBZ route..


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 18, 2011)

Back in business!!!!


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 18, 2011)

I just want my 2v2 mode


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> I just want my 2v2 mode


One thing I loved about Tenkaichi.

I thought out of all games Naruto would have a team match.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 18, 2011)

This game will be how NUNS2 should have been, don't get me wrong I love that game. I wonder how big the character roster will be if they are bringing the PTS versions of some characters.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to dissect the screenshots! Usually they don't show this many... it's like one or two.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

this screenshot shows sasuke with a susanoo awakenning. and raikage with raiton armour. with shii and darui standing there too.

with zabuza, haku, naruto and sasuke.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Guys i figured it out, Generations will be Storm 1 & 2 combined into 1 new game, with the part 1 Naruto characters and Shippuden characters. Thats why there adding Haku & Zabuza. Hence the term, Generation.
> 
> No rep+ needed




I called it, *NO REP NEEDED* 

better Quality


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks pretty epic, I wonder how the gameplay is.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> the name 'generations' to me implies old storylines, for story mode, as well as old characters.
> 
> ok now i'm thinking the game will just have these new characters:
> all kage and danzou (+4)
> ...


would love a different moveset for sage naruto,rasenrengan to chou  rasengan,plus the fact that if his first bunshin doesnt leaves him open.like the new movie hope transformation comes with cape
Reminds me they really need to change the bland environs


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

i would prefer if naruto's sage outfit was just an alternate costume. like each sasuke would need two outfits each.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully there are multiple jutsus in this one.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

do you mean like the option to choose different ultimate moves and special moves? that would be good.

i guess for naruto and sasuke, the option to choose a different ultimate could change their awakenings too. eliminating the need for multiple versions of them i guess.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 18, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> I called it, *NO REP NEEDED*
> 
> better Quality


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

If this has more characters than the last i seriously doubt that they ll have multiple jutsu but well narutimate series did, would like the health bar division multiple ultimates like narutimate. plus more choices to increase the health would be nice.Bring back anbu kakashi


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

The jutsu should be set up like ninja Storm 1.

Really looking forward to some videos to see how they will do the guard system this time.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2011)

@shya/kaname

Haha, you indeed did. 

It might be interesting, let's see what they pull off.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> do you mean like the option to choose different ultimate moves and special moves? that would be good.
> 
> i guess for naruto and sasuke, the option to choose a different ultimate could change their awakenings too. eliminating the need for multiple versions of them i guess.


No, although that could be an alternative way.

I mean when you hit the Chakra prime button, instead of only have a single jutsu and a ultimate, using other buttons while primed will give you different jutsu, like Naruto could have his clones, a rasengan, and something else, on top of an ultimate.

Ultimate should look better too, speaking of.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ultimates should also have button clashing.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2011)

You should be able to change it, watching Naruto's FRS a million times isn't exciting.

Awakening's could have ultimates too.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

no i don' t want button clashing. they took it out and shortened the ultimate moves for a reason. they're fine the way they are.

i don't think any part of the fighting system needs to change. just add choices for some characters moves pre-battle. don't think i want multiple in game jutsu either. don't want another dbz clone.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> no i don' t want button clashing. they took it out and shortened the ultimate moves for a reason. they're fine the way they are.
> 
> i don't think any part of the fighting system needs to change. just add choices for some characters moves pre-battle. don't think i want multiple in game jutsu either. don't want another dbz clone.



So they took button clashing out and made it fine to be helpless against an ougi spammers?

There is also plenty changes needed in the fighting systems.

Ex: Why the fuck do I go flying the other way punching the air forever when I'm not even pressing anything; Unlike Ninja Storm 1 where punches stop when I stop.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> i don't think any part of the fighting system needs to change. just add choices for some characters moves pre-battle. don't think i want multiple in game jutsu either. don't want another dbz clone.


Having multiple jutsu won't make it a clone.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually I need all characters to have their signature moves in game, its really stupid to be selecting their moves b4 the game,though I wouldnt mind extras.

Naruto would i.e. have a clone combo ougi as well as rasengan variants if held longer, also some secret moves like transforming into a shiruken..,,accel 2 reference. itachi katon and genjutsu. Also I dont like the team jutsu, I like the accel 2 versions which had animations other than their originals. team ultimates.

In the scan old n young naruto have locked arms, makes me think that there will be team ougi with younger and older versions respectively.Anyways alot of expectations, but to be honest I m most of all hoping for a 3D story mode with tons of fodder to beat with a different fight style.. accel reference. picking stupid items in NUNS2 was a chore. tag team mode, survival mode and arcade modes. tag team reminiscent of mk9, I never liked supports and will never like them constantly interrupting moves ,but well to each their own.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

MK9 tag was such a let down for me, They should go DOA tag style.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah I prefer DOA tag honestly but mk is more renown, so I used that instead


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope this is gonna have the full Naruto story, and the Shippuden story up this point.


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

Also this has to have 3 health bars.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2011)

I am following this thread.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope ultimates stay the same. If they're going to change anything I hope they just make them weaker.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2011)

They should extend them a little bit, they were pretty underwhelming.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel if they make the awakenings good enough, they'll make up for the short specials.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope the health bars are extended. They are way too short.


----------



## River Song (Jun 18, 2011)

Om my dear god Yes 

A new naruto Ps3 game with Haku


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 18, 2011)

Fantastic news, I got Storm 2 just a few months back and am going for a platinum trophy in it as I like it so much.

My reaction to this news was pretty much this:


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

Who's gonna main Haku???!?!!!!
I'm gonna!!!!
WHEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm undeniably going to main Zetsu, he's top dawg to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2011)

if kimimaro is back in then i'lll be using him. i don't have ps3, only 360, so have only had the chance to play as kimimaro once at a friends house.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

Danzo's mine


----------



## Alicia (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn this is early, storm 2 took 2 years after the first storm was out, but already scans after less than a year after storm 2? Anyways its awesome that we're already getting a new game


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I'll main Rasengan.


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

I will main Chojuro and Haku.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 18, 2011)

Zabuza and Haku anytime. Suigetsu has to lay off his executioner blade


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

but the cool thing is the amount of sword users have increased, Sasuke, Danzo, Darui, Mifune(might be in), 7 swords men as well though I m sure they ll play like pain, Omoi, karui, killerbee. 

Thank God for kumo nins


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 18, 2011)

its about time haku and zabuza get some respect.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 18, 2011)

When do you guys think RM Naruto is being introduced?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

slickcat said:


> but the cool thing is the amount of sword users have increased, Sasuke, Danzo, Darui, Mifune(might be in), 7 swords men as well though I m sure they ll play like pain, Omoi, karui, killerbee.
> 
> Thank God for kumo nins



What's so great about sword users?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2011)

I am So maining A


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

well, since the game is focused mostly on using punches and kicks, having more varied sword styles is a nice addition. It means we wont see one character who uses the same move types as the other, compared to punches and kicks which every character seems to have especially without their respective techniques


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I think I'll main Rasengan.



Oh that will have some actual charge time now.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> There's also a chance that we will. After all, CC2 is mainly focused on Asura's Wrath atm. Hell they don't even have a release date set for AW yet.


Considering what I saw of the game at E3, it's safe to say it's UNS's story mode reskinned...


Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Wait, fucking A is confirmed?
> 
> @bigduo: I lol'd you actually c/p'd your post. xD


I'm going to have to recheck the scan, but does he have both arms? One-armed A is much more badass

And yeah, I was too lazy to type out what had already expressed. I just had to botch the damn thing...


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ultimates should also have button clashing.


No, just... no



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Ex: Why the fuck do I go flying the other way punching the air forever when I'm not even pressing anything; Unlike Ninja Storm 1 where punches stop when I stop.


It's funny as hell because certain characters can still do it, but a lot of them can't. It just weird that way, don't know what CC2 was thinking.


slickcat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see the character have all their ninjutsu available mid-battle, instead of just preselecting them. 

Just /\ , then up/down/left/right + O to use different jutsu.



V said:


> Also this has to have 3 health bars.


YES, FUCKING YES!


tari101190 said:


> if *Kimimaro *is back in then i'lll be using him. i don't have ps3, only 360, so have only had the chance to play as *Kimimaro *once at a friends house.


 This should only matter of when, not if.



Deathgun said:


> Oh that will have some actual charge time now.


 The Rasengan should mostly stay the same.

Remember in UNS1 when Rasengan became unblockable when fully charged? We don't need that shit again. Just make it slightly stronger with a slighty longer sprinting distance when charged.

Now Neji's Kaiten/Rotation should be chargeable again,  only this time with a larger Kaiten taking up the field and a slightly longer spin to it.

Oh and in order to make guard-breaking and stun more relevant, we need to be able charge up hits in-between melee attacks. We had a guard-crush hit in UNS1, but it took too damn long to be useful.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 18, 2011)

Again I agree with Bigduo, I m up for charged attacks between combos, would be nice to see certain animations charged up, if possible some should have longer charge ups so that if pulled successfully will change into a new combo string, or maybe rapid attacks. Also I ve always hoped for more aerial moves, but I know this game wont have it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> One thing I loved about Tenkaichi.
> 
> I thought out of all games Naruto would have a team match.



I agree with this. I don't like the current "support" system used in NUNS2.  I'd rather be able to swich out like in the Tenkaichi games.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> No, just... no



Why the hell is everyone against having a chance against ougi spammers?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe those people are the spammers? 

What are the cons because there is plenty of pros.
I'd like to hear a real reason it shouldn't be in the game instead of "hurr lag"; Because that's a shitty reason. 

It's fucking 2011, please upgrade your fisher-price?.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn this is early, storm 2 took 2 years after the first storm was out, but already scans after less than a year after storm 2? Anyways its awesome that we're already getting a new game



Well, to be more direct.

Storm 1 was announced in development in 2007 in December, then it was released in 2008 in the fall.

Storm 2 was announced December 20 2009, then released it was released in 2010 in the fall.

So in truth, all the storm game have taken one year and a few months. But to have something developed and present it during a announcement it would take months a head of time. So, it might take one year and probably six or seven months to development. Still, its surprises me to how much content CC2 can compress in such a time frame. Gotta give them points for that.

Anyway, its not that surprising that a new game is announced and in works. Storm 2 mostly received positive feedback, semi more positive feedback than Storm 1. Its the first Naruto game to reach over one million units sold, becoming Namco Bandai's second best selling game of 2010/2011.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 18, 2011)

OH GAWD!

THERE NEEDS TO BE ALL THE KAGES! I'm so tired that the 1st and 2nd weren't playable in 1. 

I really want to play as some of the Edo'd characters. 

As always I really hope that they add the option to customize jutsu's/tools.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> becoming Namco Bandai's second best selling game of 2010/2011.



What was their first best selling game?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2011)

hopefully the sound 4 are in.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Toxified said:


> What was their first best selling game?



Surprisingly its Tekken 6, yep that game is still selling. 

Tekken 6 sold 1.15 million units, while Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 sold 1.1 million units. I'm proud of CC2 for achieving something to that feat, and most never thought it was possible for a Naruto game to reach that.

Even more so, DB fans who looked down on UNS2 during the early months of productions, claiming their Raging Blast 2 game to be more "better". Yeah, well, I'll give Raging Blast 2 points for making it in Namco's Top Ten Sells of 2010/2011. But it didn't do so well. 580,000 sold units. That's pretty bad. 



Thankfully, if a installment does well with a mildly large budget. Then the next installment will have a much larger budget. Namco saw how good Ultimate Ninja Storm did back in 2008. When Storm 2 was coming out, they expected the game to sell exactly one million units. Of course, they had doubts, but the game met their expectations and is now their second best selling game. More or less, I think they will give CC2 a bigger budget to development this game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 18, 2011)

Holy shit, holy shit, holy shit! I can't wait


----------



## Prototype (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd better be able to play as Mei, or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 19, 2011)

I only hope online isn't as annoying.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fix blocking and it will be fine.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> Well, to be more direct.
> 
> Storm 1 was announced in development in 2007 in December, then it was released in 2008 in the fall.
> 
> ...





RealityCheck10 said:


> Surprisingly its Tekken 6, yep that game is still selling.
> 
> Tekken 6 sold 1.15 million units, while Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 sold 1.1 million units. I'm proud of CC2 for achieving something to that feat, and most never thought it was possible for a Naruto game to reach that.
> 
> ...


Wow, great analysis


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 19, 2011)

Better bring Kimi back


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'd better be able to play as Mei, or I'll be pissed.



This^
That'd be awesome. 

And, judging from the info we've been given, that's actually quite plausible.


----------



## G (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty sure its gonna have all the Kages along with their bodyguards.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Zabuza.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

I wonder what Danzo's awakening's gonna be, he has so much potential there


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah me too, I actually hated danzo at first, but I began to like him during his Sasuke battle. His wind techniques are sick (and better than Temari's )


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Why the hell is everyone against having a chance against ougi spammers?





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Maybe those people are the spammers?
> 
> What are the cons because there is plenty of pros.
> I'd like to hear a real reason it shouldn't be in the game instead of "hurr lag"; Because that's a shitty reason.
> ...


It's just a tedious button mechanic that gets in the way of a battle and it outright cancels 90% of the damage that's delivered by a well-placed Ougi/Ultimate. 

Why would someone, who uses strategy to place a well-timed Ougi, want to risk a button mashing mini-game that could nullify the work put into landing an Ougi in the first place?

Maybe if loosing the Ougi mini-game would only cost a 1/3 or 1/4 of damage, then that would be fine. But it should just stay eliminated from future games, or be an option that's turned off by default.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Fix blocking and it will be fine.


If we can't charge melee hits, then shortening the amount of hits it takes to guard-break someone would fine.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

V said:


> Pretty sure its gonna have all the Kages along with their bodyguards.



Me too.

And that's so awesome


----------



## DanE (Jun 19, 2011)

just with true Madara ill be happy


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It's just a tedious button mechanic that gets in the way of a battle and it outright cancels 90% of the damage that's delivered by a well-placed Ougi/Ultimate.



Well placed ougi?  

Like when somebody KNJ's and then just hits me in the back with one.
Like when somebody just dashes into me and just ougis over and over.
Like when somebody just keeps q'ing up characters like Hidan or Chyio to ougi everytime.

This mechanic would be protection against spammers of the sort.



bigduo209 said:


> Why would someone, _*who uses strategy*_ to _*place a well-timed Ougi*_, want to risk a button mashing mini-game that could nullify the work put into landing an Ougi in the first place?



You keep saying "well timed ougi" like nobody spams or will spam them and everyone online isn't a grab spamming stat whore.

Where'd you get this mentality?

What strategy are you talking about, Right now there is zero strategy to pull of ougis in ninja Storm 2 with the above methods existing. 
You don't even have to throw one punch to win a match , just KNJ and ougi.

Is that what you consider strategy and skill? Punishing someone for trying to fight in a fighting game?

The flow chart for Ninja Storm 2 is; 

Do I want to lose? Yes. --> Use combos.
Do I want to win? Yes. --> Use Ougi.
Did I win yet? No. --> Ougi again.
Did I win yet? No. --> Ougi again.

Do you even play online ranked?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> The flow chart for Ninja Storm 2 is;
> 
> Do I want to *play fair and respectable*? Yes. --> Use combos.
> Do I want to win? Yes. --> *use combos*
> ...



Fixed


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

If only it were like that.


----------



## Creme egg (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn Already? I thought they were going to make it after the manga finished but hey I?m not complaining 

Wait; since its called Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm ?Generation? does that mean all the akatsuki and others from ninja storm1 and 2 are going to be in the game? If that?s true then I really hope they have improved them instead of just cutting and pasting them into the game and by that I mean better ultimates and more jutsu?s (quite a few characters were seriously limited in the second one). 

And finally, haku and zabuza 


Btw I think I know what some characters awakenings are going to be in the game

Danzo?s will most likely be that he becomes untouchable for a limited amount of time (using Izanagi)

Sasuke?s will most likely be Susanoo arrow mode (lock on and boom! Headshot ) 

The Raikage will definitely have his Lightning Release Armour and killer bee?s will be his Version 2 form.

And that?s it  to lazy to mention the others. 

oh and i'm definitely using Kisame


----------



## slickcat (Jun 19, 2011)

well I consider myself one of the few who use melee more than ougi or ninjutsu, hence I NEVER and I repeat will never change my playstyle, I play ranked matches and lose but a person plays me with the same method over n over ,I counter.  I lose most of my matches to ppl who awaken , spam support, and spam ougi, and since I d rather use melee over the above listed will never become a pro by todays standards.

Also I agree with bigduo on no button clash for ougis,though I also understand ak4 as well, but wouldnt it be better to hv more ultimates rather than clashes, also if they tweak the combat system so that landing ultimates take skill,I see no need for button clashes...they should remove the power ultimates have over some ninjutsu,and also dashing towards an ultimate that allows the opponent to also dash towards it should cancel out. If knj is also fixed or limited,even better.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> If only it were like that.



Oh, Aeion knows  

And yeah, slickcat, Aeion taught me to only use combos so I mostly use combos as well


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have 700 loses because I only use combos.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It's just a tedious button mechanic that gets in the way of a battle and it outright cancels 90% of the damage that's delivered by a well-placed Ougi/Ultimate.
> 
> Why would someone, who uses strategy to place a well-timed Ougi, want to risk a button mashing mini-game that could nullify the work put into landing an Ougi in the first place?
> 
> ...



Lol, this is just wrong. A *TRUE* player knows that a game does not require you to use ougis. If you were really good, or have any sense at all you'd know that relying on ougis in every damn game is a pathetic thing to aim for.

Why are you going to invest all your time and effort just to land ougis? That's not the point of the battle. Am I the only one who can win multiple matches without using such "strategies" to ougi ever? Am I alone in this world who has that mentality? 




slickcat said:


> well I consider myself one of the few who use melee more than ougi or ninjutsu, hence I NEVER and I repeat will never change my playstyle, I play ranked matches and lose but a person plays me with the same method over n over ,I counter.  I lose most of my matches to ppl who awaken , spam support, and spam ougi, and since I d rather use melee over the above listed will never become a pro by todays standards.
> 
> Also I agree with bigduo on no button clash for ougis,though I also understand ak4 as well, but wouldnt it be better to hv more ultimates rather than clashes, also if they tweak the combat system so that landing ultimates take skill,I see no need for button clashes...they should remove the power ultimates have over some ninjutsu,and also dashing towards an ultimate that allows the opponent to also dash towards it should cancel out. If knj is also fixed or limited,even better.



I don't... I really don't understand you people... YOU of all people should agree to having redemption against ougis.. seeing as you get raped by them often because you're a melee player.



Daftvirgin said:


> Oh, Aeion knows
> 
> And yeah, slickcat, Aeion taught me to only use combos so I mostly use combos as well



When have I ever taught you to only use combos?  I've taught you to *refrain* from using combos if you want to become good in Ranked Matches...


----------



## G (Jun 19, 2011)

So was there a new scan coming out tomorrow?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> When have I ever taught you to only use combos?  I've taught you to *refrain* from using combos if you want to become good in Ranked Matches...



No I mean to play respectable, I know you get raped for only using combos on ranked.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No I mean to play respectable, I know you get raped for only using combos on ranked.



Well, that's true, to a certain degree  Honestly I say, mirror your opponents. If they play respectable, you better do that as well.

...But if they're going to be cheap bastards, then by all means...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

V said:


> So was there a new scan coming out tomorrow?



I think the scan we have may have been it.


----------



## G (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn. **


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

I heard we're gonna hear more on Tuesday


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Well, that's true, to a certain degree  Honestly I say, mirror your opponents. If they play respectable, you better do that as well.
> 
> ...But if they're going to be cheap bastards, then by all means...



Itachi is my anti-spam fighter . 

I am also a huge melee fighter. That's why I don't like the support system all that much .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't wait I'm maining Darui,Haku,and maybe pre-skip sasuke


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope a trailer (and more news, offc) will be out, soon


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm by the poster pre-skip sasuke will be able to jump fireball like itachi


----------



## Saturday (Jun 19, 2011)

I want more diverse stages. Maybe one where there in the woods. And you can hide in the woods, use the trees as shields, and climb them. 

I'm probably asking for too much.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 19, 2011)

Another one? 

Let's get it!


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Well placed ougi?
> 
> Like when somebody KNJ's and then just hits me in the back with one.
> Like when somebody just dashes into me and just ougis over and over.
> ...


When somebody KNJ's behind me they don't have enough chakra to ougi, Why? Because I've already played the chakra denial game beforehand.

I don't see how you get dashed into when can block or KNJ to prevent that.

You got supports, use'em. Hinata, Pain, and Neji are good those types.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> You keep saying "well timed ougi" like nobody spams or will spam them and everyone online isn't a grab spamming stat whore.
> 
> Where'd you get this mentality?
> 
> ...


lol So you think bringing the Ougi mini-game back will punish spammers? It will only punish people who aren't good at the mini-game, not just people who're spamming.

You're going off the assumption that most people who're skilled at the actual game will be good at beating the mini-game, and that most ougi spammers will be bad at beating the mini-game.

It would only be tedious for both sides. Your logic in that alone is just ridiculous.


Toxified said:


> Lol, this is just wrong. A *TRUE* player knows that a game does not require you to use ougis. If you were really good, or have any sense at all you'd know that relying on ougis in every damn game is a pathetic thing to aim for.
> 
> Why are you going to invest all your time and effort just to land ougis? That's not the point of the battle. Am I the only one who can win multiple matches without using such "strategies" to ougi ever? Am I alone in this world who has that mentality?


 A TRUE player who goes up against another TRUE player wouldn't let their guard down to hit by an ougi. 2 TRUE players would understand how to rely other skills, and rarely use ougis except only when they see an opening.

I don't invest all my time and effort into ougi'ing, but I believe if it's an available tool that the game gives me then I'm going to use it. I don't spam ougis, but I don't see the point in limiting myself to a handful of moves.

I'm honorable enough to switch-up and vary my moves, not avoid using certain ones altogether.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

> I'm honorable enough to switch-up and vary my moves, not avoid using certain ones altogether.


You're one player out of a million; If they don't fix the blocking mechanic this will be Ninja Storm 2 all over again.

None of it matters anyway, It's not up to us how they will do it.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> A TRUE player who goes up against another TRUE player wouldn't let their guard down to hit by an ougi. 2 TRUE players would understand how to rely other skills, and rarely use ougis except only when they see an opening.
> 
> I don't invest all my time and effort into ougi'ing, but I believe if it's an available tool that the game gives me then I'm going to use it. I don't spam ougis, but I don't see the point in limiting myself to a handful of moves.
> 
> I'm honorable enough to switch-up and vary my moves, not avoid using certain ones altogether.



Lol you don't even understand what I'm talking about. If you're a true player, you know not to rely on ougis, that's true. But a true player wouldn't complain about clashing being "tedious" because said player would not have to rely on ougis to begin with. This is why I never complained with UNS2 took out clashing.

A crappy player would, of course, complain about clashing, because they feel they put so much time/effort to allow their strategies to involve ougis that they're baffled to realize they need to work more when clashing gets involved.

If you claim to be a true player, you wouldn't complain if clashing is being involved or not being involved. Calling clashing "tedious" isn't an excuse for anything. And if you remembered UNS1, ougis were *button input* by default, not clashing, so worrying about turbo controllers and all that nonsense is for naught. If you're so called "not good" at button input, you really have some reaction time problems...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there anyone who can actually contact CC2 to share our ideas?


----------



## G (Jun 19, 2011)

I just want anti-aliasing for the Xbox version.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 19, 2011)

So this has part 1 characters as well? 

Holy shit yes! I don't have a PS3 so I can't play Nuns1 

Looks like they'll also add new characters as well. But how far will they go? Last time they made sure by the time NUNS2 was out, the anime covered the Pain arc, does this mean they'll do the same. Only going up to what the anime covered or will they go a bit further? I honestly doubt they'll go past the anime.

Still hyped.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

I think by the time this is gonna be released, the anime will be a lot further


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

hmm this is great I hope jutsu and ougi clashes will be in this that'll be epic and I'll love if awakens have ougi's 

but will there be cool down moves or will this be NUNS2 with new characters. I mean I saw 4 characters fighting at once so 2 on 2 Online battles I'm hoping for.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 19, 2011)

I got a feeling that when the first trailer is shown we will all get suprised and excited for this game ;D maybe we will get a shot of co-op battles since that is actually possible and there is a chance after playing Jiraya vs Pain Boss battle in UNS2 where Jiraya fights 3 Pains at the same time ;D

What I am looking forward for and wishing for is:

*Spoiler*: __ 



These Battles
- Sarutobi vs Danzou
- Madara vs Hashirama
- Sasuke Taka vs Naruto RM
- Itachi vs Sasuke Taka
- Tobi (Madara) vs Minato

I hope that they add the true Madara from the flashbacks and add another Tobi as Tobi(Madara) instead of just having Tobi(Madara) as an awakening for Tobi(funny).. They also better add Hashirama and Tobirama as playable characters because they only teased us in UNS1 with support only characters.. all of the support only characters from UNS1 should be playable..

Another thing they should add is that you can choose your characters awakening before the battle for characters who has more than one awakening like Naruto, Sasuke and Orochimaru..
Naruto: 1T, 2T, 3T, 4T, 6T, SM and RM
Sasuke: CS, CS2, SusannoV1, SusannoV2 and SusannoV3
Orochimaru: White-Serpent, 8 Headed Hydra and Maybe Edo Tensei where you choose 2 characters for the Awakening that will join the battle and fight with Orochimaru until the awakening ends.. Like Oro(1st&2nd Hokages) vs Saru(3rd Hokage)

I want to see huge summons fight or tailed beasts.. Gamabunta vs Shukaku, choose to controll Gamabunta or if you want to fight against a summon or tailed beast (Naruto vs Shukaku, Sasuke vs Eight Tailed Beast) Like you fight Great Apes (Ouzaro) in the DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi Series...

Battle Damages, that would be so cool after an jutsu and Ougi, little battle damage from jutsus and bigger battle damages from Ougis..

Not just customize useable items, but also throwable items like shurikens and kunais if you want to.. example, when pressing the "[]" Sasuke throws Kunais, but if you want him to throw Shurikens you can customize this before the battle.. They should just add a customizing mode and choose "custom" from the character selection screen when selecting a characters ;D

Team Ougis (Like the ones from Accel 2)
A & B's Lariat
Naruto & Jiraya - Rasengans
Team Ougis - Not like in UNS2, but more like Team 7 Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura special Ougi!
Sasuke & Itachi - Brothers Amaterasu

Customize your character like you can customize characters super attacks on DragonBall Ragin Blast 2, use the R-Stick for Jutsus instead of not using it at all, example below..

Sasuke;
R-Stick UP: Fire-Style Fireball Technique
R-Stick LEFT: Fire-Style Phoenix Sage Flower Technique
R-Stick RIGHT: Fire-Style Dragon Fire Technique
R-Stick DOWN: Chidori
R3-Button: ULTIMATE JUTSU = Cursed Chidori

And some jutsus will be chargeable like Chidori and Rasengan to be stronger and in Rasengans case it can turn into Odama Rasengan like in UNS2 and Sasukes Fire-Style Firaball Technique if charged can be bigger than usual to get the opponent for sure and not them let evade the technique and when get hit by it get more damage from it..

We should be able to choose the awakened form before the fights as we could in UNS1 and another thing that should be changed with awakenings is that you can enter it whenever you want to with the L3 button pressed instead of be able to awaken when you have very low health, but it will drain your chakra or health.. Narutos Tailed forms drains health and gives power-up, speed-up and chakra-boost. Sasukes CS2 drains health and gives power-up, defense-up and chakra-boost. Kakashis Sharingan drains chakra and gives speed-up. It would be up to you how you want to fight your opponent ;D




There is so much more they could do with the Storm games that it gets me so excited to just start making my own Naruto game haha xD

-LS-


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I saw 4 characters fighting at once so 2 on 2 Online battles I'm hoping for.



Where did you see this


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea, 2v2 would be awesome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Where did you see this



it was a boss fight with 3 paths of pain fighting you.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Where did you see this



no on the poster darui,a,and c fighting susano'o sasuke all at once


----------



## DedValve (Jun 19, 2011)

But how would the 2 on 2 work? Would you go "through" your partner thus only able to attack your enemy? Would there be a way to easily switch which enemy you want to attack?

It's been ages since I played the Jiraiya vs Pain battle so I don't know if it was easy to just pick one pain to beat up then easily beat up another without any mixups such as attacking a pain that was closer to you but you didn't want to attack.

I'm not tearing it down, I want 2v2 as well I'm just wondering how they'll get that to work.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

DedValve said:


> But how would the 2 on 2 work? Would you go "through" your partner thus only able to attack your enemy? Would there be a way to easily switch which enemy you want to attack?
> 
> It's been ages since I played the Jiraiya vs Pain battle so I don't know if it was easy to just pick one pain to beat up then easily beat up another without any mixups such as attacking a pain that was closer to you but you didn't want to attack.
> 
> I'm not tearing it down, I want 2v2 as well I'm just wondering how they'll get that to work.



There was a target like system to switch between them in jiraya vs pain. It could basically work like a singles match with two people or a switch in and out system like a tag.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 19, 2011)

Isn't there a 3D naruto game with 2v2's already?


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 19, 2011)

They need to redo Pains move set or at least for his awakening. They could have the other paths drop lifeless around him as the awakening intro so he can have his own powered solo moveset. Make CT his awakening ultimate , A ranged ST as his first jutsu , and BT as his second jutsu.

Make it happen


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> There was a target like system to switch between them in jiraya vs pain. It could basically work like a singles match with two people or a switch in and out system like a tag.


I like the tag idea better since that means in local and online multiplayer matches you can keep the dynamic camera, instead of a possibly wonky targeting system screwing up the existing camera.

Keep the supports to the shoulder buttons, but instead of tapping to call-out a support you can also hold a shoulder button to do a full-on tag.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Isn't there a 3D naruto game with 2v2's already?


There's the GNT/CON series on the GameCube and Wii. It has 2v2 and tag battles, but it's more of a Tekken/DoA style fighting game.



Psysalis said:


> They need to redo Pains move set or at least for his awakening. They could have the other paths drop lifeless around him as the awakening intro so he can have his own powered solo moveset. Make CT his awakening ultimate , A ranged ST as his first jutsu , and BT as his second jutsu.
> 
> Make it happen


I would love to see his Basho Tenin integrated into his moveset. It would be like a reverse chakra-dash that does damage, only it would cost a heavy amount of chakra to pull off (so it can't be spammed).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2011)

Suigetsu vs Zabuza would be awesome two Guillotine swords.

the Sound 3 would be nice little addition.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> They need to redo Pains move set or at least for his awakening. They could have the other paths drop lifeless around him as the awakening intro so he can have his own powered solo moveset. Make CT his awakening ultimate , A ranged ST as his first jutsu , and BT as his second jutsu.
> 
> Make it happen



CT as ultimate would be epic. I always thought that Pein's awakening should be all 6 paths on the battlefield


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 19, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So this has part 1 characters as well?
> 
> Holy shit yes! I don't have a PS3 so I can't play Nuns1
> 
> ...



I believe CC2 knows that compressing the same content from the previous installment isn't a good idea. All fans want tons of new content whenever a new Naruto game is being developed, one arc being covered isn't enough.

By the end of this year, the anime will probably cover Naruto vs. Kyuubi and ending things with Gai vs. Kisame. All the while, depending on the game's release date, CC2 can cover at least the first few encounters of the War. Though with the factors of filler, things could turn out differently. But I'm sure this is a sequel to Storm 2. New info should be arriving probably at the end of this month, or sometime next month. Just keep a look out for articles, weekly shonen jump, V-Jump, or other forms of info.

Though I do expect some info during this year's Tokyo Game Show, a debut trailer more or less.


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing more about this game. Even though I can think of many things that I would like to see changed when concerning NUNS2's system, I think the first thing that should be changed (Or removed, rather) is having the player's chakra bar fill up when getting close to awakening or when the team support gauge is at max. I think this would add more strategy to the game, particularly when concerning chakra denial and possibly even make chakra management even more important since these two variables would be gone. 

I would also like to see the ability for characters to cancel their standard combos at more points during their combos (Like a guard cancel, not a shuriken cancel). Supposedly they could make a system where you could cancel your ground combo at _any_ point, but require a small amount of chakra to do so. I think adding more cancel options would make ground combos a lot more safe and viable to use, and the ability to cancel them would also allow for more creativity when concerning mixups. Speaking of mixups, I think that substituting should take more chakra. Either that or have the chakra bar refill slower than it currently does....


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 20, 2011)

any translation of the scan yet ?



Greenbeast said:


> I want more diverse stages. Maybe one where there in the woods. And you can hide in the woods, use the trees as shields, and climb them.
> 
> I'm probably asking for too much.





i want these stages


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Same here.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

I cantwait for Onoki scans


----------



## DaKakz (Jun 20, 2011)

What i want to see in the game :

*PTS Characters :*
* Zabuza with a Water Dragon as his jutsu and the Hidden Mist jutsu as his Ougi where he has to hit his foe close range in order to activate it
* Haku
* Dosu (Yeah we never saw this guy in a single Naruto fighting game!)
* Sound 4 (with their CS2 as an awakening obviously)
* Kimimaro with his moveset from UNS1
* Hiruzen
* Hashirama
* Tobirama
* All the rookies in their PTS forms
* Kurenai
* Anko
* Shizune

*Shippuden Characters :*
* A (fights with V1 and can activates V2 with his awakening)
* Onoki (fights in land and can fly with his awakening)
* Mei (lava as her jutsu and acid mist as her awakening)
* Danzo (Uses wind and stuff in base and with awakening he removes his bandages and reveals Izanagi sharingans and wood style techniques in his combos)
* Darui
* C
* Omoi
* Karui
* Kurotsuchi
* Akatsuchi
* Chojuro
* Ao
* Fu
* Torune
* Hiruko Sasori
* White Zetsu
* New Madara (while Tobi will be a seperate character)
* New Kabuto

*Improved Characters :*
* Taka Sasuke with Susanoo
* maybe also Choji with Butterfly mode instead of Super expansion mode
* I also want them to completly change Kankuro, in base form i want him to have Crow and black ant and with Salamander in some combos and the ougi while in awakening form i want him to have Scorpion (Sasori)
* I want Itachi to be able to shoot Amaterasu without activating Susanoo
* Kisame obviously will have his form while he is fused with Samehada
* Orochimaru has his true form playable when activating his awakening
* Hidan will be completly changed hopefully his curse will work just like in Accel 3 on PSP, he hits his enemy (so the enemy is cursed for a short time) he draws his circle and he must stand still on it and then he can stab himself
* I want them to atleast have 3 Pain bodies playable just like in Accel 3
* I want Tobi's awakening (Old Madara) to have Izanagi as his Jutsu not some stupid fire ball
* Juugo with CS2 form
* Pain with Chibaku Tensei and all...
* remove Lars

*Outfits :*
* Sasuke PTS with 4 outfits : the Zabuza arc one, the black one, the one when he fought Naruto on the roof and the Sound 4 arc one.
* Zabuza with 2 outfits : the one when he fought team 7 for the first time and the black one
* PTS Sand siblings with their Chunnin exams and SRA outfits
* The rookies, Kakashi, Yamato and Sai will have their cloak (like when they were chasing Itachi)
* Kabuto with his headband (just like when fought against Tsunade)
* Hiruko Sasori without Akatsuki cloak
* Itachi without Akatsuki cloak
* Deidara without Akatsuki cloak
* Sand siblings with their new outfits from the Kage Summit Arc

*Arenas :*
* Chunnin Exam Stadium 1
* Chunnin Exam Stadium 2
* Great Naruto Bridge
* Forest with snow
* The bridge where Sasuke fought Danzo
* Kage Summit place
* Where Hidan killed Asuma
* Where Itachi and Kisame fought Kurenai and Asuma

*Extra :*
* I want Awakenings to be less broken (except for the Kyuubi forms and Sasuke and Itachi's Susanoo cause it is logical)
* I want to be able to start the fight with awakening on and have the option to make it unlimited
* KNJ less broken
* I want to be able to customize jutsus just like in Narutimate series, so i can be able to give Kakashi a Water Dragon jutsu against Zabuza


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> no on the poster darui,a,and c fighting susano'o sasuke all at once


Lol It' probably a cutscene or Supports


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 20, 2011)

The official site :


I don't think we can count on Google translation! So can someone translate for us please?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> The official site :
> 
> 
> I don't think we can count on Google translation! So can someone translate for us please?



Mother of God, new Naruto Game for x360 and ps3 O_O ?


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> What i want to see in the game :
> 
> *PTS Characters :*
> * Zabuza with a Water Dragon as his jutsu and the Hidden Mist jutsu as his Ougi where he has to hit his foe close range in order to activate it
> ...



I agree completely.
The game should at least have about half of those things.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think they should remove Lars. That guy is good enough as he is, he has no problems and doesn't hinder the game.

I'd really like to see improvements on Kakuzu and Hidan, though.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 20, 2011)

Copied from gamefaqs boards:

<b><i>NoGta4wii posted...</i></b>
<i>

Heh

Translation from Babel fish

:today. You think that everyone you have been surprised in abrupt announcement, but this each time sale of the up-to-date work “of [naruteimetsutosutomushirizu]” decided. The name 'NARUTO-[NARUTO]- strong wind transmission [naruteimetsutosutomujienereshiyon]'!! As for the type, in 2 types of PS3 and Xbox 360, sale time still it is undecided. “Generation” in sense of the ultimate “patience” opposition which exceeds the generation. Different from the former storm series, this work has planned those which have been specialized in opposition. Because production is of course “cyber connection two”, it is new, “you are surprised and” have entered securely. Whether and the character even with this it is the schedule which appears in the extent which is said. Because up-to-date information has appeared in the article of weekly boy jump of this day sale, by all means, please check!! </i>


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 20, 2011)

The battle system will probably stay shit.

But I'll probably buy it just for the story mode


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> The battle system will probably stay shit.


It might be better.

Might.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 20, 2011)

It's only a matter of time now before we get the announcement trailer :33

Namco Bandai has a lot of potential with these Naruto games. The fighting is already fine but has a few issues (not being able to enter awakening mode before starting a match and awakening modes being hella broken)

I'd like to see them make the story mode more dynamic and expansive. They're capable of it, for sure, but it would cost a lot of money. But money shouldn't be a factor when attempting to achieve greatness. UNS 1 had a nice story hub, but it got boring because the village was somewhat lifeless and the mission-based story was tedious. I didn't see any point as using Konoha as a hub. UNS 2's story on the other hand was excellent and well done. It took more inspiration from the Accel games, IMO, but improved on making the story just more than routine. Plus, unlike Accel, there were no annoying ninjas outside the village that tried to rape you . The problem with Storm 2's story, though, was that the movement felt a bit restrictive. I wanted to be able to free-roam the world while experiencing that same liveliness that the world managed to bring.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Copied from gamefaqs boards:
> 
> _NoGta4wii posted..._
> <i>
> ...





Hmm thats interesting


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, that new DBZ game has Giant Monkeys, let's see what this has to offer.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, that new DBZ game has Giant Monkeys, let's see what this has to offer.



All who agree Generations should have giant summonings available, say aye


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just waiting for anything that shows somebody blocking.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> * Dosu (Yeah we never saw this guy in a single Naruto fighting game!)



Not that I'm biased or anything  but I want Dosu too!

Mizuki better be in it too. Just imagine the epicocity of Mizuki vs Madara!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Not that I'm biased or anything  but I want Dosu too!
> 
> Mizuki better be in it too. Just imagine the epicocity of Mizuki vs Madara!


Last thing we need are characters far worse then Tenten.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Last thing we need are characters far worse then Tenten.



I second this.


Although CC2 have made good attempts at making Tenten pwn


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pretty much sums up what I'd like to see in this game, too


----------



## Butcher (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> All who agree Generations should have giant summonings available, say aye


With 15 second time limits,right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This pretty much sums up what I'd like to see in this game, too



too bad it'll never happen.. best case scenario, we're getting half of those as assists 

especially dosu


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> too bad it'll never happen.. best case scenario, we're getting half of those as assists
> 
> especially dosu



Hoping is alright; hyping is bad. 

But you _are_ right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Hoping is alright; hyping is bad.
> 
> But you _are_ right.






btw, you got your PS3 yet? 

if yes, add me 

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> btw, you got your PS3 yet?
> 
> if yes, add me
> 
> PSN: Kris-AP



Not yet 
I ordered naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 from a web shop and I'm going to buy a PS3 the day NUNS2 arrives. 

When I got a PS3 I'll add you, along with Asura, asap. =D


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't care much about the part 1 people, I just want all of the Kabuto's revived ninja in the game. Meaning all jinchurriki, kage and famous ninja.


----------



## destinator (Jun 20, 2011)

So we probably get a teaser "soon":



> Namco Bandai has announced its lineup of titles for next week’s Japan Expo. The Japanese publisher is bringing a dose of Dragon Ball, Tales, and Tekken to the Paris show, which takes place from June 30 to July 3.
> 
> CyberConnect 2 boss Hiroshi Matsuyama will “announce news about the Naruto series,” which we assume is the leaked Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation from this weekend.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2011)

if Updated Madara is in i bet that his ougi will be Gedo Maso.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Not yet
> I ordered naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 from a web shop and I'm going to buy a PS3 the day NUNS2 arrives.
> 
> When I got a PS3 I'll add you, along with Asura, asap. =D



Add me as well when stuff arrives my psn is the same as my name


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> I just want all of the Kabuto's revived ninja in the game. Meaning all jinchurriki, kage and famous ninja.



You guys are expecting too much


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

destinator said:


> So we probably get a teaser "soon":



Awesome.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You guys are expecting too much



When Ninja Storm 2 was announced, people were defending that the game wouldn't go past Gaara rescue arc.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> I don't care much about the part 1 people, I just want all of the Kabuto's revived ninja in the game. Meaning all jinchurriki, kage and famous ninja.


That's way too much.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 20, 2011)

As someone mentioned earlier, the games tend to follow the anime's pacing - This time last year, Pein vs Naruto had just kicked off.

It won't get far


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> When Ninja Storm 2 was announced, people were defending that the game wouldn't go past Gaara rescue arc.


well that was only because people thought it would follow the english animeand limit the number of spoilers. the playstation games follow the japanese anime, so it's safe to assume the game will atleast cover the entire kage summit arc since the anime has finished that part. also by time the game is out the anime will be into the ninja war arc too.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Si Style said:


> As someone mentioned earlier, the games tend to follow the anime's pacing - This time last year, Pein vs Naruto had just kicked off.
> 
> _*It won't get far*_





tari101190 said:


> well that was only because people thought it would follow the english animeand limit the number of spoilers. the playstation games follow the japanese anime, so it's safe to assume the game will atleast cover the entire kage summit arc since the anime has finished that part. also if the game comes out not till next summer or whatever, the anime will be into the ninja war arc too.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Si Style said:


> As someone mentioned earlier, the games tend to follow the anime's pacing - This time last year, Pein vs Naruto had just kicked off.
> 
> It won't get far


Well, this game was _just_ announced, so it has time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> When Ninja Storm 2 was announced, people were defending that the game wouldn't go past Gaara rescue arc.



Maybe. It all depends on the release date, I guess


----------



## Si Style (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, this game was _just_ announced, so it has time.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJzLtMrV01E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

what is this i dont even


----------



## Si Style (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> what is this i dont even



First thing that entered my mind when you bolded "It won't get far"


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

destinator said:


> So we probably get a teaser "soon":



Well, the official site has the trailer space but it says "coming soon"
So yeah.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dat anticipation.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 20, 2011)

This will cause another storm.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ultimate Ninja Shit Storm?


----------



## slickcat (Jun 20, 2011)

this thread will be massive even without a trailer, would be nice if cc2 knew the thoughts of western fans concerning their game ,but I digress


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> This will cause another storm.



o0o0o0o0oo0h, I see what you did there


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> This will cause another storm.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

slickcat said:


> this thread will be massive even without a trailer, would be nice if cc2 knew the thoughts of western fans concerning their game ,but I digress



Same here, I'm thinking cc2 fans in japan may feel the same way we do about the games.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

All I want is Co-op Battle online that's all hell it could be NUNS2 all over again but I want that


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to see what they're going to do with puppet users


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

They should take it back to Ninja Storm 1; Then puppets would actually take skill to use.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 20, 2011)

So what was the difference between NUNS1 to Nuns2? Don't have a PS3 so never could play it.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 20, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So what was the difference between NUNS1 to Nuns2? Don't have a PS3 so never could play it.



This is just some for now but

Nuns 1 had wall fighting

You could start off in Awakenings in Nuns1

Ultimate Punch in Nuns1

You weren't given a free chakra bar when you were at your last health, in Uns1

Theres more. But this is just off the top of my head. and of course, this is speaking gamplay wise


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't see why any other characters have more right to be in the game than Dosu and Mizuki.
They can cut out some of the many forms of Sasuke and Naruto to make room if it's needed.

One thing I don't want is starting in awakenings. Although if that is so, some need to be less OP. The only strategy I had against Itachis was to play carefully and until they could almost awaken and then just crazy attack mode until they were dead.
Basically, fighting someone with a ridiculously powerful awakening isn't a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know why everyone's complaining about awakenings, they're not that hard to prevent and not that difficult to endure


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't know why everyone's complaining about awakenings, they're not that hard to prevent and not that difficult to endure



There talking about awakening as a form meaning no time limit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want to see what they're going to do with puppet users


3 Kankuro's?
Human Sasori?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what's the gameplay going to be like?

I really hope it's the same that's on storm 2


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see why any other characters have more right to be in the game than Dosu and Mizuki.
> They can cut out some of the many forms of Sasuke and Naruto to make room if it's needed.
> 
> One thing I don't want is starting in awakenings. Although if that is so, some need to be less OP. The only strategy I had against Itachis was to play carefully and until they could almost awaken and then just crazy attack mode until they were dead.
> Basically, fighting someone with a ridiculously powerful awakening isn't a very enjoyable experience.



Yeah i agree with the awakenings, but..
Why the fuck would Mizuki ever get in a Naruto game????
He has not shown anything besides that huge shuriken he threw...
*In chapter 1.*
But Dosu would be a great addition.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see why any other characters have more right to be in the game than Dosu and Mizuki.
> They can cut out some of the many forms of Sasuke and Naruto to make room if it's needed.


Their fodder and no one cares about them? 

I want the Sound 5 before we throw in people no one will even use.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't know why everyone's complaining about awakenings, they're not that hard to prevent and not that difficult to endure



That's the problem.
Awakenings should create a problem for your opponent, not just let them null it by holding block.


----------



## destinator (Jun 20, 2011)

So official title is: Naruto Shippuden: Super Ultimate Ninja Storm – Generations



With 3 Februar 2012 release date for Europe (probably just placeholder).


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 20, 2011)

I know the edos seem like a lot, but there really aren't that much, and Haku and Zabuza are already confirmed, and I'm not expecting all of them, just a lot of them, like pakura and gari, some of the seven swordsmen, jinchuuriki, gin/kin bros.

And if it comes out sometime in 2012 summer/fall, the anime should have gone trough a lot of the 4th shinobi war with the edos.

Edit: sorry the comment by destinator wasn't there before i started to comment


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

destinator said:


> So official title is: Naruto Shippuden: Super Ultimate Ninja Storm – Generations
> 
> 
> 
> With *3 Februar 2011* release date for Europe (probably just placeholder).



Time paradox 

Still, good that there's new info =D (I know, I know: Februari 20*12* )


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Super Ninja Ultimate Storm Fighter Revolution Generations Turbo Enhanced Edition V2. 



DedValve said:


> So what was the difference between NUNS1 to Nuns2? Don't have a PS3 so never could play it.



Nuns 1 --> Fighting game
Nuns 2--> Fighting game that punishes you for trying to fight.


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

NS: SUNSG?????!!!
Fuck that.
I wont believe that it could have such a name .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

V said:


> NS:SUNSG?????!!!
> Fuck that.
> I wont believe that it could have such a name .



But it sounds awesome, imo.

The name already creates some sort of promise; lots of content 

/Positiveinfluence


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G7UBqOpi_i8[/YOUTUBE]

This is fake, right ?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yes it is.



Thank God. 

Anyway, I saw some enlarged screenshots of the game, that were on the cover page. The gameplay looked like a PSP Naruto game, and the graphics poor. I really really hope it's not that way, I want it to be like ninja storm 2.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

_But_ this isn't. :ho

​


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 20, 2011)

destinator said:


> So official title is: Naruto Shippuden: Super Ultimate Ninja Storm ? Generations
> 
> 
> 
> With 3 Februar 2012 release date for Europe (probably just placeholder).


I think that's full speculations, title and release date
I think it's not a Storm title, and I'm convinced that the release date will be before the end of 2011.

Like a transition title before Storm 3!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _But_ this isn't. :ho
> 
> ​


That's fake, isn't it?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That's fake, isn't it?



It has to be. It's from deviantart.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a screen fake, but a real spoil... Good job


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately it won't go that far.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Unfortunately it won't go that far.



If they keep the filler to a minimum, there is a slim chance that the anime has reached that point then.

But the production/adding of characters/story elements ends way before februari 2012 offc, so I guess you're right  

Unless they calculate where the anime'll be by then, and take their inspiration from the manga to the point where the anime'll be at in feb 2012.
/wishfulthinking


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 20, 2011)

it depends if it's the right release date, i don't think that's a really confirmed date.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Utakata would make a nice playable char, too


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> _But_ this isn't. :ho
> 
> ​



If True Madara in Generations has a Left Button for Sharingan and Right Button for Rinnegan... *Damn *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Unless they calculate where the anime'll be by then, and take their inspiration from the manga to the point where the anime'll be at in feb 2012.
> /wishfulthinking



that happened with UNS2 



Scizor said:


> Not yet
> I ordered naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 from a web shop and I'm going to buy a PS3 the day NUNS2 arrives.
> 
> When I got a PS3 I'll add you, along with Asura, asap. =D



nice.. i'll have a couple of matches if it isn't too laggy..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Unfortunately it won't go that far.



Well hopefully filler stays minimal.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Well hopefully filler stays minimal.


I enjoy extra content.

Just no more characters that aren't even in Naruto.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If True Madara in Generations has a Left Button for Sharingan and Right Button for Rinnegan... *Damn *



Or his eyes won't do anything like Pain's in Nuns 2.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> that happened with UNS2



Then there's hope =D

Why the '' though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Then there's hope =D
> 
> Why the '' though?




i thought you were trying to be smart.. its just that you didn't know..

sorry 

*make up rep*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> i thought you were trying to be smart.. its just that you didn't know..
> 
> sorry
> 
> *make up rep*



Oh I see. =O

Well, rep for you for beeing kind enough to give make up rep.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Great, now I'mma spend more time with my floating ideas than waiting for the game


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I enjoy extra content.
> 
> Just no more characters that aren't even in Naruto.



Yeah. IMO there was no reason they made lars in nuns2


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish the guys making this could see this thread , some pretty decent ideas for them to pick up.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see why any other characters have more right to be in the game than Dosu and Mizuki.
> They can cut out some of the many forms of Sasuke and Naruto to make room if it's needed.
> 
> One thing I don't want is starting in awakenings. Although if that is so, some need to be less OP. The only strategy I had against Itachis was to play carefully and until they could almost awaken and then just crazy attack mode until they were dead.
> Basically, fighting someone with a ridiculously powerful awakening isn't a very enjoyable experience.


But they could make it that you can start in Awakening mode in the offline modes?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Or his eyes won't do anything like Pain's in Nuns 2.



Did Pein's eyes do anything more in the manga that UNS2 didn't portray?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Yeah. IMO there was no reason they made lars in nuns2



wait, aren't the devs working on this are the same ones who are working on asura's wrath.. 

adding asura will make this a must buy... 


fuck your narutard characters


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't think they should remove Lars. That guy is good enough as he is, he has no problems and doesn't hinder the game.
> 
> I'd really like to see improvements on Kakuzu and Hidan, though.



What's wrong with Kakuzu ? He's my second best character on NUNS 2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> What's wrong with Kakuzu ? He's my second best character on NUNS 2.



Slow, runs like a goof, not very strong jutsu. Though I must say, he's underrated, but not because he's not good, unlike our friend, Hidan


----------



## -JT- (Jun 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see why any other characters have more right to be in the game than Dosu and Mizuki.
> They can cut out some of the many forms of Sasuke and Naruto to make room if it's needed.
> 
> One thing I don't want is starting in awakenings. Although if that is so, some need to be less OP. The only strategy I had against Itachis was to play carefully and until they could almost awaken and then just crazy attack mode until they were dead.
> Basically, fighting someone with a ridiculously powerful awakening isn't a very enjoyable experience.



I agree with every word! Especially Mizuki and Dosu!
I mean, Mizuki was playable in Clash of Ninja 1... So why not here?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

imo I liked Lars in NUNS2 what I hated was the no backstory of why he was there...

but to be truthful if they add anyone new it better be Ichigo kurosaki or Kishi better kiss some ass and get Goku


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Did Pein's eyes do anything more in the manga that UNS2 didn't portray?



Lol, got me. :ho


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 20, 2011)

I think making the entire sound 5 playable would be a very good move on their part. Sakon/Ukon was pretty fun to use in the narutimate hero games.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 20, 2011)

So this game obviously has RM Naruto, right?


----------



## G (Jun 20, 2011)

-JT- said:


> I mean, Mizuki was playable in Clash of Ninja 1... So why not here?


What the- !!!!!!
Say, what were his combos and jutsu?
About that big shuriken?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

> So this game obviously has RM Naruto, right?


Where's the obvious part of your assumption?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> So this game obviously has RM Naruto, right?


It's possible, but since the anime won't be there for awhile, who knows.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> So this game obviously has RM Naruto, right?



I haven't even thought of how awesome RM Naruto'd be as a Playable character


----------



## slickcat (Jun 20, 2011)

well one thing is for sure they might end in chapter 510 . I think, I know the games tend to end with naruto fights, well if there isnt filler in the anime for 6 more months which I doubt, then we might see the ninja war by feb next yr.

But after considering alot, this game wont go into war, more like the end will be the prelude to it. and storm 3 will cover the remaining.

New characters are A, C, D, kages and their protectors including danzos, omoi, karui, samui has no feats by the time,zabuza haku , rookie 12 with shortened ougis, susano sasuke will replace taka version. I hope they add butterfly chouji for PTS version, and chiri naruto, sage mode gets revamped maybe ougi wise and minato the same except ougi changes, juugo new awakening,kisame the same ,bees moves and awakening as well.and probably kabuto.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

They need to bring back Sharingan Awakening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> So this game obviously has RM Naruto, right?



Issue #1: we didn't even get to see him really fight yet


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 20, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I think that's full speculations, title and release date
> I think it's not a Storm title, and I'm convinced that the release date will be before the end of 2011.
> 
> Like a transition title before Storm 3!



That's right because if you look at the DragonBall Project Age 2011 its tittle is DragoBallZ Ultimate Tenkaichi which is not confirmed yet...



I think that Generations IS Storm 3 ;D

-LS-


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 20, 2011)

If it doesn't go to the war, then the next storm game will so if it happens or not, whatever, i'll play the war characters eventually.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They need to bring back Sharingan Awakening.


Why did they stop that? I always loved copying the opponents moves.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

hmm OrochiKabuto is the only person I feel like playing with

well Kakashi using rasengan is what I wanna see


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They need to bring back Sharingan Awakening.



I thought Kakashi's awakening is going to be mangekyou sharingan, but it turns out he only has ms when making kamui. I was not satisfied.



Aeion said:


> Did Pein's eyes do anything more in the manga that UNS2 didn't portray?



Just noticed this, so I'm just gunna go ahead and +rep you.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

They also need Young Kakashi,Obito as playable chars I mean its called Generations bring in a ton of characters like Konohamaru(well whatever he can use rasengan )


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to see Yamato


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want to see Yamato



YAMATO TAICHOU ! all the way


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want to see Yamato


Yamato was a boss in NUNS2, heavily underrated IMO.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a swarm of zetsu mini-game or a team awaken ougi


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe they'll take the scale of Asura's Wrath (CC2 current project published by capcom) and add it to this new ultimate ninja storm game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to see Mabui


----------



## Prototype (Jun 20, 2011)

Konohamaru w/ Rasengan is a must.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Konohamaru w/ Rasengan is a must.



Well, Rasengan as konohamaru's awakening, it makes sense. Considering he has no other jutsu except for the sexy jutsu.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

What? Konohamaru? Why make useless semi-fodder characters payable


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ that stands for most of Konoha 11.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What? Konohamaru? Why make useless semi-fodder characters payable



HOW DARE YOU!!!! he hit one of pains bodies fodder he is not


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!!! he hit one of pains bodies fodder he is not



Konohamaru is just a sad ripp-off of Naruto 

Naruto should say something like "Foolish little brother brat, if you wish to kill me, hate me, detest me. And yet survive in an unsightly way. Run, run and cling to life, and when you have the same eyes as mine your own show like do, come to me."


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!!! he hit one of pains bodies fodder he is not


It didn't even kill the realm, that's even more pathetic.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It didn't even kill the realm, that's even more pathetic.



What's even more pathetic is that he should have used sexy jutsu, that way he would stun that path, and considering they have shared vision, he would've stunned them all 

1000x better than that low-life rasengan.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 20, 2011)

My internet sarcasm needs work. 

Konohamaru doesn't have a significant enough role in the series to really participate.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Prototype said:


> *My internet sarcasm needs work.*
> Konohamaru doesn't really have a significant enough role to really participate.



When exactly were you under the impression we didn't get that sarcasm :ho

It's just how things work here mate


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Fritz said:


> What's even more pathetic is that he should have used sexy jutsu, that way he would stun that path, and considering they have shared vision, he would've stunned them all
> 
> 1000x better than that low-life rasengan.


Let's not forget, Konohamaru is retarded.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's not forget, Konohamaru is retarded.



Well most fodders are


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's not forget, Konohamaru is retarded.



Oh, totally forgot that, thanks for pointing it out. Well then, I guess I should forgive that low-life retard


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ that stands for most of Konoha 11.



Thisthisthis :rofl


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Fine Fine  

but to be honest he's the youngest to learn rasengan so he's not that retarded.

humph I just want more playabe people


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh god, that Konohamaru Rasengan. Such an ass pull.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah well, its unusual of a fodder having rasengan


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well most fodders are


Double burn.



Fritz said:


> Oh, totally forgot that, thanks for pointing it out. Well then, I guess I should forgive that low-life retard


 He brought it on himself.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> but to be honest he's the youngest to learn rasengan so he's not that retarded.



Well, why does it matter if he knows rasengan as long as he doesn't know how to use it


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

humph I bet you all think young kakashi is fodder too 

I still like konohamaru even if he's retard seeing as we never see him ever nor is he ever trained by Elite Ninja like naruto so his skills aren't anything.But I wanna use him to kickass.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 20, 2011)

Fritz said:


> When exactly were you under the impression we didn't get that sarcasm :ho



Well played. :ho
Still though, beating someone as Konohamaru would be funny shit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yea, and they should take out the tracking jutsu and explosive tags. it wasn't like that in Ninja storm 1 so you could actually dodge shit and not have to block everything.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Well played. :ho
> *Still though, beating someone as Konohamaru would be funny shit.*



Good point, now I see the light behind the konohamaru concept. I have an excellent idea, why not place konohamaru in practice mode as the traning dummy ? 

aaand booom goes the dynamite !


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

now I hope he's in the game so I can kick konohamaru hater asses.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 20, 2011)

A somewhat better translation from the site

"I think that everyone is surprised by the sudden announcement,
Thank you to the "Ultimate Ninja Storm series," which decided the release of the latest work.

It's called "Naruto Shippuuden Narutimate Storm Generation"! !
There qill be two models for the Xbox 360 and PS3, the release date is still undecided.

"Generation" is the ultimate intergenerational "Shinobi" is the meaning of the match.

*Unlike conventional storm series,
This work is scheduled to specialize in the match.*

Production, of course, "CyberConnect2", so
The new 'surprises' contains firmly.

Is scheduled to appear in and tell about it, and this character also.

So out of date information to an article released today in Weekly Shonen Jump,
Us, please check! !"


In others words, in this installment, CC2 will mainly focus on the VS/Fighting aspect of the game. There will still be a story I'm sure, just that it won't have the major attention and effort that was done with UNS2. The fighting will have that special treatment this time. Looks like CC2 is ready to step up from its previous work.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> humph I bet you all think young kakashi is fodder too
> 
> I still like konohamaru even if he's retard seeing as we never see him ever nor is he ever trained by Elite Ninja like naruto so his skills aren't anything.But I wanna use him to kickass.


Fuck no, Kid Kakashi is a pro. 

Mr. Popo should be in this.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Sub-Zero should be in this one.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Fuck no, Kid Kakashi is a pro.



This man, he talks the truth.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

GOKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A V2 vs Goku Dream Match


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> humph I bet you all think young kakashi is fodder too



Nope because young Kakashi wasn't an annoying brat who was a horrible fanboy copying someone else just to _try_ to be cool and awesome as the guy, while he just plain sucks and epic fails. 

No ,Kakashi was the Sasuke of team Minato


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 20, 2011)

Cyber Connect 2, please come back to that kind of ultimate jutsu!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> GOKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Power Pole spam.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Mr. Popo should be in this.



Mr. Popo's too busy for these childish fighting games, making toast.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Mr. Popo's too busy for these childish fighting games, making toast.


  

Peaking Order.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Power Pole spam.



how did you know 

I need a DBZ character in Naruto 

But wait wouldn't Yamacha be fighting himself against Kiba


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> If they keep the filler to a minimum, there is a slim chance that the anime has reached that point then.
> 
> But the production/adding of characters/story elements ends way before februari 2012 offc, so I guess you're right
> 
> ...


Well CC2 does talk to Kishi and Studio Pierrot to know when/where the anime will be at that time. I don't think CC2 just does a loose estimate, they get some kind of schedule or time-table for the episodes, and plan the around it for closing the game's story at a certain point.


Psysalis said:


> I think making the entire sound 5 playable would be a very good move on their part. Sakon/Ukon was pretty fun to use in the narutimate hero games.


I like Sakon/Ukon's spilt merge abilities and it's potential melee animations, they would definitely be nice for the game. They can use the Rashomon gates as an Ougi attack or awakened jutsu.


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They need to bring back Sharingan Awakening.


Oh yeah, most definitely.


Fritz said:


> I thought Kakashi's awakening is going to be mangekyou sharingan, but it turns out he only has ms when making kamui. I was not satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this, so I'm just gunna go ahead and +rep you.


Like someone mentioned Pein's eyes, the same goes for Kakashi's MS. He only has one attack for it, so it should stay as an Ougi instead of being based around an awakening.

Either way his Sharingan awakening needs to be based on copying techniques, or opening up a new set of melee animations along with a new jutsu or 2 (borrowing from other characters off-screen). 


Aeion said:


> I want to see Yamato


I like him but if CC2 puts in the 1st Hokage, then he doesn't have to be in the game.


Prototype said:


> My internet sarcasm needs work.
> 
> Konohamaru doesn't have a significant enough role in the series to really participate.


I agree. Konohamaru is a fun character, but I'd be pissed if he took the slot of someone better.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> But wait wouldn't Yamacha be fighting himself against Kiba


Krillin would be best.  

Solar Flare that last 20 seconds, lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Cyber Connect 2, please come back to that kind of ultimate jutsu!!



Yes please.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Krillin would be best.
> 
> Solar Flare that last 20 seconds, lol.



Anytime he's defeated, you get the "Krillin Owned Count" in the bottom right corner. 

Also, I'm hoping the soundtrack for this game is good. I enjoyed the music in the last two games, especially for Valley of the End, and the fight against Pein.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I like him but if CC2 puts in the 1st Hokage, then he doesn't have to be in the game.



If Great Boss Lord Tobirama Sama is in the game, I'd die happy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I like him but if CC2 puts in the 1st Hokage, then he doesn't have to be in the game.


why not? there Lee-Guy and Hinata-Neji.

and besides Yamato had more screen time im pretty sure if CC2 ave to deside between the to they would chose Yamato.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

so when does it come out i cant believe i did not hear of it till today


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2011)

i wonder what are the chances of Utakata and Guren.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Guren mite be cool.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Guren.





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Guren mite be cool.



That filler was the devil's work to begin with, don't promote commercializing that BS


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

having jutsu clashes, maybe summonings vs summinings  would be cool and also for substitution not to be so spamable it got annoying after a while. A, onoki, darui,danzou, Rm naruto, kabuchimaru, madara with rinnegan and sharingan, and possibly kin and gin in the game would be great. one thing i hope they do have is all the hokages from shodai to mianto in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That filler was the devil's work to begin with, don't promote commercializing that BS


Guren is awesome.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 20, 2011)

Guren is awesome. The only good thing to come from that bastard arc.

But no, put in all possible canon characters, then guest characters (like lars) then filler.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Guren is awesome.



Filler is filler is filler  Plus as someone said earlier, CC2 will be verifying with Kishimoto. If it isn't his, it most likely isn't being added, like they did with UNS2


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

or unless Kishi likes it lets not forget Lars


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lars's costume was Kishi's design.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2011)

There needs to be epic boss clashes though.
Part I
Team 7 vs Zabuza & Haku
Rock Lee vs Gaara
3rd Hokage vs Orochimaru/Edo'd Hokage
Naruto vs Gaara
Sannin Showdown
Naruto vs Sasuke

Part II
Naruto & Sakura vs Kakashi
Gaara vs Deidara 
Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori
Naruto vs Orchimaru
New Team 7/Yamamoto vs Sasuke
Asuma/Shikamaru vs Kazaku/Hidan
Team 10/Kakashi/Naruto vs Kazaku/Hidan
Jiraiya vs Pain
Kakashi vs Pain
Naruto vs Pain
Sasuke vs Kages
Bee vs Kisame
Sasuke vs Danzo
Madara vs Konan
Naruto vs Kyuubi
Minato vs Madara
Kabuto/Edo Deidara vs Onki/Shinobi Forces on Turtle
Stealth Force vs Edos
Kakashi's Division vs Swordsmen
Darui's Division vs Gin/Kin Bros
Team 10 vs Asuma
Gedo Mazo vs Shinobi Forces

That's all can think of as of right now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lars's costume was Kishi's design.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 20, 2011)

Itching for new info, feels like NUNS2 all over again.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

I shouldn't have come here until the last few weeks of it releasing. I don't think I can wait for months


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

if there are actual ougi's this time, i'm in


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lars's costume was Kishi's design.



 so he liked Lars enough to design a alt costume 

I wanna see that Dark Release Guy what was his name?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If it isn't his, it most likely isn't being added, like they did with UNS2



Lars 
Kishi should design clothes for all awesome characters that aren't his, then.


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Itching for new info, feels like NUNS2 all over again.



CyberConnect2 don't bullshit me


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 21, 2011)

Make it possible to customize their apperance like we can in few anime games like Bleach on PS2 where you buy stuff and equip them on your character.. Or like Tekken5/6.. I hate Taka Sasukes hair, I miss his old hair and old Sasuke personally... If we can cuztomize the characters apperances I will definatly change Taka Sasukes hair back to Hebi Sasukes and maybe add a headband again x) That would be so fun imo xD be able to change their clothing colors too and maybe add your own logos or clan emblems on their clothing or headband.. customize them as much as possible ;D change characters eyes like let naruto have sharingan(with no sharingan effect ofcourse)...

Make Naruto into Kumo Jounin by cutomizing his outfit and make Sasuke wear the Hokage Outfit and so on where we can buy clothings and items and cuztomize our characters.. Be able to buy a cloack and add your own logos and emblems that way you can get the feeling that you made your own organiztation hehe =P example; You choose Naruto and few selected Konoha Jounins to wear a white cloack or cape with a green big Konoha Sign on its back and tada you have your own Special Konoha Force xD

And when selecting a character there should be an option to choose custom outfits (max created custom outfits per character = 3 outfits)

There is so much more they can do with the UNS series and the Naruto games that the ideas won't stop and this would also add some more fun into the game and make you want to play more to earn more money and customize your character to play it against your friends or online ;P

-LS-


----------



## slickcat (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry LS CC2 are that hind sighted ,I dont expect much from this game because the differences between each sequel of narutimatte to accel and the storm series are too minute, at most the main attraction are the extra playable characters which we know gets stale after a month with them.

They need to add other mode types


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

slickcat said:


> sorry LS CC2 are that hind sighted ,I dont expect much from this game because the differences between each sequel of narutimatte to accel and the storm series are too minute, at most the main attraction are the extra playable characters which we know gets stale after a month with them.
> 
> They need to add other mode types



Don't be too narrow minded. They specifically said this will be different from any UNS game ever to be introduced.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't be too narrow minded. They specifically said this will be different from any UNS game ever to be introduced.



I really can't wait 

I hope that, as the release date isn't set in stone yet, it comes out even sooner as Feb 2012. (But not at the cost of gameplay/content, offc)


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I really can't wait
> 
> I hope that, as the release date isn't set in stone yet, it comes out even sooner as Feb 2012. (But not at the cost of gameplay/content, offc)



I know. All these new characters/ideas floating around are making me impatient


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I know. All these new characters/ideas floating around are making me impatient



Same here.

I hope the developers somehow end up in this thread and take some of the good ideas and use them.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Shit it's nuns2 all over again. I'm sick and tired of waiting for all these freaking games that seem so far away 


The wait, the wait!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

You can wait for Asura's Wrath (Also by Cyber Connect 2) in the meantime.


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

If i had a time machine i would go to the day this game is released
And buy this game.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 21, 2011)

well it pays not to expect too much, coz every thing LS, big duo and motochika have listed,I want for sure but knowing their past record at most I d be barely surprised if they come up with anything other than copy n paste


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 21, 2011)

V said:


> If i had a time machine i would go to the day this game is released
> And buy this game.



Yo screw that, I would choose mah Versus over this 




DedValve said:


> Shit it's nuns2 all over again. I'm sick and tired of waiting for all these freaking games that seem so far away
> 
> 
> The wait, the wait!



Obviously you haven't seen the wait for Versus XIII


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, I personally wouldn't mind if they made Ultimate Jutsu's the way they used to be (When concerning flash and possibly even length, even though I must admit that I'm now used to the shorter scenes). However, I do like how in UNS2 they don't change the background music while doing an UJ's, it just makes it seem that more "real" and doesn't interrupt the flow of things. 

I do wish they would work a little more on the sound and terrain affects when an UJ hits, however. For example, Sasuke's Kirin starts of very well, but when he finally sends the lightning down there is no explosion no nothing. I was expecting it to be like when he fought Itachi in the story mode, where there is a huge explosion and a couple of rocks falling down after it collides with the ground/opponent (They could have definitely done this judging by jutsu's and UJ's in the game like Sakura's jutsu or Deidara's UJ where the dirt falls after the explosion). Oh yeah, Itachi's ougi or throw should be Tsukuyomi. I would probably say his ougi, since he already has Susanno as his awakening. Besides, I love how they based his throw off of these two pages. :ho





Welp...too bad it was an illusion, anyways.


----------



## Litho (Jun 21, 2011)

I skipped NUNS2, but maybe I'll get the 3d one again.


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

At least it's gonna be better than DNF.


----------



## DaKakz (Jun 21, 2011)

V said:


> At least it's gonna be better than DNF.



What is DNF ?

Oh and i see that my list is on you're sig.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> I love how they based his throw off of these two pages. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They based a lot of throws from the manga 

And personally, I liked the added music during an ougi. To me, that added much more flavor to the game as it was in the aspect of the person using it (Ex. When Sandaime uses Reaper Death Seal, music gets eerie. When Orochimaru uses his ougi, music gets creepy, etc)

Honestly, who doesn't love this song/theme? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z3e5urmUAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 21, 2011)

Every single time a new Naruto game pops up I just love to read peoples reactions, hopes and dreams.. but at the same time, I feel that throughout the last... 10 or so years since Ultimate Ninja 1 people have found themselves disappointed over and over because of unrealistic hopes.

I love you guys. 
Can't wait for the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Every single time a new Naruto game pops up I just love to read peoples reactions, hopes and dreams.. but at the same time, I feel that throughout the last... 10 or so years since Ultimate Ninja 1 people have found themselves disappointed over and over because of unrealistic hopes.
> 
> I love you guys.
> Can't wait for the game.



Such up baeiou(&sometimesy)tch 

























































































Rep for the first person to get that


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Unrealistic hopes my ass.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

I can tell Onoki's combos are going to be hilarious


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Tobi better be improved in this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

*Damn straight!*  I want a high-tier Tobi that no one dares mess with. There better be like, 4 different Madara's in this game  Original Madara, Tobi, Madara that faced Konan, & New Madara


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Let's just have a customizable Tobi with alternate costumes.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

Since Zabuza and Haku have gotten in the game this time, I'm hoping that, by some chance, Dosu does.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's just have a customizable Tobi with alternate costumes.



All with different jutsus/ultimates


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

What is with you guys and Dosu? He's not even a good character. I'll take any of the Sound 5 over him.



Aeion said:


> All with different jutsus/ultimates


Fair enough.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

Tayuya. 

Well, I liked him because he had a unique jutsu/weapon, and because I really wanted to see how he would attempt to succeed in facing Sasuke, to betray Oro.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Tayuya.
> 
> Well, I liked him because he had a unique jutsu/weapon, and because I really wanted to see how he would attempt to succeed in facing Sasuke, to betray Oro.


He would've gotten his ass kicked, because he's fodder.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

I need sakon/ukon in this game now! 

I just played NUNS1 there Rashamond  is amazing it makes the opponent fly in the air and with sasuke fireball after


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Since Zabuza and Haku have gotten in the game this time, I'm hoping that, by some chance, Dosu does.


Zaku too.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zaku too.



Zaku had a cool ability. 
Kin, though, would prove challenging to incorporate.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Dosu is actually pretty sick. God knows how strong he'd be if he were alive today... 

'Tis a shame too. I wanted to see his character more


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Dosu is actually pretty sick. God knows how strong he'd be if he were alive today...
> 
> 'Tis a shame too. I wanted to see his character more


He'd be low Chunin level, Konohamaru could probably beat him by now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Dosu is akatsuki level in terms of characters awesomeness..

cool look, and cool personality..

too bad he got offpanaled..


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 21, 2011)

it's great to see so much support for Dosu here, he would be the best!  However the lack of support for Mizuki is a little disappointing...

Basically, what I'd want from this game is to have almost every character ever to participate in a fight. I know that's ridiculously optimistic but it would add so much more variety and longetivity to the game. Hopefully it would also draw some of the online players away from the common Itachis, Sage Narutos etc.

Also, some of my best moments in ranked online matches involved beating the OP characters with my trusty Choji + Karin team. That's why I want Mizuki vs Madara!


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, it would be interesting to see Dosu make it in. Heck, more characters not playable in Storm 1 and 2 the better!

I hope we see some of the Konoha teen's parents too like Chouji's dad, Shikamaru's dad, Ino's dad etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Why not throw in throw in Oboro and his team.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> it's great to see so much support for Dosu here, he would be the best!  However the lack of support for Mizuki is a little disappointing...
> 
> Basically, what I'd want from this game is to have almost every character ever to participate in a fight. I know that's ridiculously optimistic but it would add so much more variety and longetivity to the game. Hopefully it would also draw some of the online players away from the common Itachis, Sage Narutos etc.
> 
> Also, some of my best moments in ranked online matches involved beating the OP characters with my trusty Choji + Karin team. That's why I want Mizuki vs Madara!


Mizuki winning quote would be _They Great!!_


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Mysterious Sai said:


> Yeah, it would be interesting to see Dosu make it in. Heck, more characters not playable in Storm 1 and 2 the better!
> 
> I hope we see some of the Konoha teen's parents too like Chouji's dad, Shikamaru's dad, Ino's dad etc.



This sums up what I wanted to say 

Edit: remember when danzo did that vacuum bullet attack imagine Dosu with that he'd be spammed


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 21, 2011)

Just keep my Shikamaru the way he is now... with perhaps an useful jutsu...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe with not such a spammable move set.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Just keep my Shikamaru the way he is now... with perhaps an useful jutsu...



An ougi spamming cheap bastard? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amirite?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

I expect every Sonic character 2 appear seeing as how.........................
oops wrong Generations XD aaaaaanyway i expect the major players of part 1 in


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Why not throw in throw in Oboro and his team.



THAT'S A GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Why not throw in throw in Oboro and his team.


Oboro would be nice too ,his team mates would be in his move set.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

40-year-old genin, secret final boss.

Playing as some characters less prominent in the series is what I would find more entertaining. They deserve a chance to shine, too. Well, except if they are like Team Konohamaru, because they barely show up.

Characters like the Sound Five/Team Dosu are what I mean.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Prototype said:


> 40-year-old genin, secret final boss.
> 
> Playing as some characters less prominent in the series is what I would find more entertaining. They deserve a chance to shine, too. Well, except if they are like Team Konohamaru, because they barely show up.
> 
> Characters like the Sound Five/Team Dosu are what I mean.



Ugh, if Team Konohamaru is in the game...


----------



## ElementX (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm surprised they are coming out with this this fast. Although I did guess they would have both Part 1 & 2 in the next.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

We should have Team Shigure as well


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 21, 2011)

Boss battles Im expecting:

Taka Vs Bee -redone
Naruto Vs Pain- maybe, not sure.
Sasuke Vs each Kage.
Naruto Vs Sasuke
Kisame Vs Bee
Naruto Vs Kyuubi
Naruto Vs Kisame.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 21, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> An ougi spamming cheap bastard?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


To a degree... I mean timing is very important when it comes to it, the chakra dash + ougi only works if the opponent is stuck in an animation, otherwise it's blockable. One of the great things about him was the chakra shuriken, with support on attack you could pretty much link that with an ougi so yeah it was quite useful. 
His jutsu was only useful against some awakenings as it would keep the stun locked. 

I think there are far worse offenders of broken characters in storm 2, looking at all the puppet users.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

They should go to the current chapter.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 21, 2011)

Dosu - Sound drill
Mizuki - Big shuriken throw
Team Oboro - Genjutsu/Clones
Team Shigure - Umbrella attack!

There's plenty of moves they could adapt and use in the game!

Quite a few moves are made up in NUNS2 like Rising Bomb, and there's a few filler jutsus. I'm not counting Perfume Spray because Karin is going to use that in the next chapter or so probably.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> To a degree... I mean timing is very important when it comes to it, the chakra dash + ougi only works if the opponent is stuck in an animation, otherwise it's blockable. One of the great things about him was the chakra shuriken, with support on attack you could pretty much link that with an ougi so yeah it was quite useful.
> His jutsu was only useful against some awakenings as it would keep the stun locked.
> 
> I think there are far worse offenders of broken characters in storm 2, looking at all the puppet users.



Shikimaru is more annoying that Sasori, no matter who's using him


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shikimaru is more annoying that Sasori, no matter who's using him


Shikamaru doesn't fare well against long range characters.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

Kabuto's ultimate is what I'm hoping will be improved this time around. In UNS, I loved it; in UNS2, I thought it was very lackluster.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 21, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Kabuto's ultimate is what I'm hoping will be improved this time around. In UNS, I loved it; in UNS2, I thought it was very lackluster.



I love his ultimate in UNS2 , the only down side is the slow start up that kinda leaves you open. Its funny when ppl try to side step it from mid range only to get caught by the 2nd corpse.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

I liked Kabutos Ougi in NUNS2 for its ability to hit an opponent after they've hit the ground. Plus its slow start is perfect for hit backs and etc


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 21, 2011)

Kabuto was my most used character in NUNS2, and I agree with Prototype. The startup is just a little too long and range is quite short. Basically it's just a weaker version of Pein's.

I hate how so many people have similar but weaker ultimates. As examples, Sasuke kirin vs Yamato, Minato vs Karin, Itachi vs Tsunade etc.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Kabuto was my most used character in NUNS2, and I agree with Prototype. The startup is just a little too long and range is quite short. Basically it's just a weaker version of Pein's.
> 
> I hate how so many people have similar but weaker ultimates. As examples, Sasuke kirin vs Yamato, Minato vs Karin, Itachi vs Tsunade etc.


Which would have been fine if they had other redeeming qualities.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to see Misumi


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want to see Misumi



What, who?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 21, 2011)

V said:


> What, who?



Misumi and Yoroi were Kabuto's genin team! Misumi was the stretchy elastic man.

They should definitely be in too!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

V said:


> What, who?





Remember this crazy biatch?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

You love fodder, don't you?

Half of these characters would just have made up, shitty movesets.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 21, 2011)

Chunin exams reminds me of Hayate the coughing chap. I want him too, he died too young 

There's probably too many characters for them to include in the timespan they're likely planning. I'd prefer a better game with more time in development for more content, but obviously money is the main motivator and they want to get selling ASAP!


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dosu's Team not being in any home console Naruto game is understandable at least. Developers research characters that are the most popular and has the most story importance. There's a difference though.

Pawn characters: Characters only used for a small plot device boost to develop Key characters more. Then are discarded quickly after there's no longer any use for them, or if the creator isn't interested in them anymore.
They have little to no development and are mostly worth the use of a few times.


Key Characters: Main Characters, Important Characters, they are deeply important to the story and help progress things to a greater degree. They are only taken out for a while, or completely if they have helped wrap up something and set in motion a new setting. Due to popularity, Key Characters can make comebacks, unlike pawn characters.

Dosu, Kin, and Zaku were all pawn characters. They held no major importance, they were to only semi develop key characters from resolves to showing off abilities of others. They help give Sakura and Lee more character, Sakura resolving herself and Lee showing off his character development and his Primary lotus. Then, again were used to show off Sasuke's Curse Seal 1. Then lastly, were used to show off Shikimaru, Chouji and Shino's abilities and character. 

And just like that, Kishi threw them away when he longer needed them or was interested in them. All the other battles covered in Naruto games are because they hold Key Characters within them all and are important. I'll admit, Dosu is pretty badass and is the ONLY ninja in that team who had any real sense in the head. He's also the only ninja from that team who Kishi allowed to win during the exams. I felt sorry when Gaara killed him though lol.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope Shino is not completely bad in this game like in NUNS 2 . Shino is suppose to be a ranged character but his ranged attacks don't even go half the distance when compared to other ranged characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2011)

Jiraiya better have the fire rasengan.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Speaking of Jiraiya, he should be improved, I couldn't stand him in NUS2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You love fodder, don't you?
> 
> Half of these characters would just have made up, shitty movesets.



I'd rather have fodder than *filler*, Ms. Guren-Lover 



Skywalker said:


> Speaking of Jiraiya, he should be improved, I couldn't stand him in NUS2.



 Whaaaat? Jiraiya is amazing in Storm 2, one of the few characters with the best tilt moves. He's my main as well... How could you say that?!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'd rather have fodder than *filler*, Ms. Guren-Lover
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaat? Jiraiya is amazing in Storm 2, one of the few characters with the best tilt moves. He's my main as well... How could you say that?!


I hate filler just as much as the next guy. 

Not for me, I can't stand using him.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

The 3 Sanin sucked period. Legendary ninjas my ass, Tenten is superior


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Orochimaru was Epic as an assist though


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Orochimaru should've had his three headed snake form.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Orochimaru should've had his three headed snake form.



His True White Snake Form? Or His Giant Eight Headed Serpent Jutsu?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> His True White Snake Form? Or His Giant Eight Headed Serpent Jutsu?


Either would've worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Orochimaru should've had his *three headed *snake form.



scans please


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> scans please


----------



## G (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Remember this crazy biatch?



Oh yeah!
They must get in!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

it/he has eight heads


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> it/he has eight heads


Shut up, I was thinking of the wrong snake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Shut up, I was thinking of the wrong snake.




i know you were


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jun 21, 2011)

*New Naruto 360/PS3 Game announced! Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations*

Edit: Damn theres already a thread. Can a Mod merge this post into the other one please.

Titled: Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations.


First scan 


Playable characters shown in the scan Haku & Zabuza and a few others.

Offical website already up


Not much is known but its rumored or said to include atleast 80 playable characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2011)

NO WAI!!1!


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

I just want an open world Naruto game  ... why can't they do that?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not for me, I can't stand using him.





DedValve said:


> The 3 Sanin sucked period. Legendary ninjas my ass, Tenten is superior



Lol... You can't just use these guys, you have to know how to play them. All 3 Sannin are better than a lot of chars in UNS2, you need to spend time to maneuver them instead of using them once/twice then declaring them shit


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol... You can't just use these guys, you have to know how to play them. All 3 Sannin are better than a lot of chars in UNS2, you need to spend time to maneuver them instead of using them once/twice then declaring them shit



Why spend time training when you can just spam double rasengan and rasenshuriken?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why spend time training when you can just spam double rasengan and rasenshuriken?



Oh, the actions of rape I could do with this one... 

That better have been sarcasm


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Why spend time training when you can just spam double rasengan and rasenshuriken?



Oh snap! :ho


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

hmm I need kimimaro in this game so I can main him and Haku


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh, the actions of rape I could do with this one...
> 
> That better have been sarcasm



Fine then a duel for our honor! 

Sage Mode Naruto.
No time limit.
*FINAL VALLEY*


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol... You can't just use these guys, you have to know how to play them. All 3 Sannin are better than a lot of chars in UNS2, you need to spend time to maneuver them instead of using them once/twice then declaring them shit


Tried, not feeling it Brah.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol... You can't just use these guys, you have to know how to play them. All 3 Sannin are better than a lot of chars in UNS2, you need to spend time to maneuver them instead of using them once/twice then declaring them shit



Tsunade is shit, though. 

Jiraiya's tilt attack is overpowered, but overall, he's pretty slow and his moveset is lame (barring Sennin Mode, which is still a disappointment)


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

this is just a "coming soon" site in japanese 

but they said this will be a naruto game so epic since it spawns the "generation" of Naruto which means filler may apply. 

I want the Cursed Fodder Sasuke Beat as practice kills 

 restrictions may vary.fodder may not be included with purchase


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I just want an open world Naruto game  ... why can't they do that?



cuz it won't sell as well as a fighting game would 

i thought it was obvious :sanji


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Open world would suck, like a bootleg FF or something.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Fine then a duel for our honor!
> 
> Sage Mode Naruto.
> No time limit.
> *FINAL VALLEY*



Is that a challenge...?



If so.. then bring it 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Tsunade is shit, though.
> 
> Jiraiya's tilt attack is overpowered, but overall, he's pretty slow and his moveset is lame (barring Sennin Mode, which is still a disappointment)





Skywalker said:


> Tried, not feeling it Brah.




Yeah... HowManyTimesHaveYouPlayed?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2011)

Zabuza will be god tier.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Open world would suck, like a bootleg FF or something.


Like a GTA style? That'd be awesome. 



Aeion said:


> Is that a challenge...?
> 
> 
> 
> If so.. then bring it


Let's go.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zabuza will be god tier.



I'm looking forward to finally get my fair Sasuke vs Neji fight. Back in the before time when the Byakugan was useful.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> cuz it won't sell as well as a fighting game would
> 
> i thought it was obvious :sanji



it could ..if it was turn to an action adventure... you could interact...basically a Red Dead Redemption Naruto world


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> it could ..if it was turn to an action adventure... you could interact...basically a Red Dead Redemption Naruto world




You want naruto to be a cowboy?


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> You want naruto to be a cowboy?



 No .. I mean using the concept of open world like they did


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> No .. I mean using the concept of open world like they did



I get it know.  

"Naruto, an old lady lost her cat! This is a D priority mission do it now!"
"Naruto, an old man is being mugged by a bunch of non-ninja thieves, help him now!"
"Naruto, Sasuke wants to destroy Konoha but more importantly, Konohamaru needs to learn how to make a sexy jutsu for girls! Teach him nao!"

Oh the glorious side missions that could be :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's go.



Gladly 

PSN: Skyxen

This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an Xbox.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Gladly
> 
> PSN: Skyxen
> 
> This is gonna be interesting...



Unfortunately I don't own a PS3. I prefer consoles that don't get hacked on a daily basis


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

UNS1:

"Search ALL of Konoha for Konohamaru and his friends, who're hiding in random boxes. "

Fuck you, game.
Seriously, that bullshit was annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> it could ..if it was turn to an action adventure... you could interact...basically a Red Dead Redemption Naruto world



will still suck balls.. and kiddies will whine cuz they won't be able to whine online in a fighting game.. 

fuck that shit.. i still want my narutimate hero gameplay.. that shit was addictive..



DedValve said:


> Unfortunately I don't own a PS3. I prefer consoles that don't get hacked on a daily basis



We prefer free stuff :sanji


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I have an Xbox.





DedValve said:


> Unfortunately I don't own a PS3. I prefer consoles that don't get hacked on a daily basis



You people disgust me


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You people disgust me


I'm getting a PS3 soon.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zabuza will be god tier.



Or he might be nuns2 Kisame shit tier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm getting a PS3 soon.



a bit too late.. should've got it before april.. than you could got infamous for free


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

zabuza was the shizel in the narutimate series.. 

dat water dragon


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 21, 2011)

So when is that Japanese expo thing?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 21, 2011)

id just be happy with 100 characters two or three jutsus for everyone start in awakening, some balancing and better blocking mechanics and destructible  levels and id gladly sacrifice a story mode just make it a fighter no story or do it like mvc3 and have it txt based.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol i kno the story of Naruto Generations 
Crazy old ninja creates a jutsu that screws up time which causes Naruto n others 2 relive moments of his past until they find a way back 2 their time so Naruto must work with his younger self to beat this Crazy old time controlling ninja and restore time....o wait  thats the wrong Generations  
lol if that was the game i'd be pissed


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Or he might be nuns2 Kisame shit tier.



This guy never ceases to amuse me


----------



## DedValve (Jun 21, 2011)

Sonic Generations, Naruto Generations...I smell a new fad.


...Call of Duty Generations?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to see Baki


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want to see Baki



humph to be honest I hate Baki he killed my fav instructor  

I wanna see Anbu Yamato and Obito


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> humph to be honest I hate Baki he killed my fav instructor
> 
> I wanna see Anbu Yamato and Obito



Zoomg, Gaiden peeps 

IMMA MAIN OBITO FOR *SUUUUUUUURE*


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Kid Kakashi is mine then.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I saved your life, *and* gave you my sharingan, and you nabs call me untalented?! 

You people disgust me


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not my fault the enemy knew your number one weakness among others.

Rocks.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 22, 2011)

Obito is like the only Uchiha that I like.. I would love Kid Kakashi as well, I'm all for the Duo.. I don't know what Rin would do other than look pretty... but yeah.


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Sonic Generations, Naruto Generations...I smell a new fad.
> 
> 
> ...Call of Duty Generations?



Lol i kno right XD 
next up Dragonball Generations.......


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's not my fault the enemy knew your number one weakness among others.
> 
> Rocks.



I always think where Obito would be today if he survived that BS... 



Nakiro said:


> Obito is like the only Uchiha that I like.. I would love Kid Kakashi as well, I'm all for the Duo.. I don't know what Rin would do other than look pretty... but yeah.



The same shet Karin did in UNS2?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I always think where Obito would be today if he survived that BS...


Still in the grave, Itachi would've merked his ass.  Although with the Kamui tech that he had, I could only imagine the other 2 tech he could've had. 

They need to put him in and give him MS.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Young Kakashi with the white fang saber plus Chidori Ougi........I'm sold


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Still in the grave, Itachi would've merked his ass.  Although with the Kamui tech that he had, I could only imagine the other 2 tech he could've had.
> 
> They need to put him in and give him MS.



Itachi would've been replaced with Obito to take on that mission 

And exactly, let a REAL pro show the powers of Kamui + more  That'd be pretty awesome to see. I want Gaiden peepz in Generations!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Itachi would've been replaced with Obito to take on that mission
> 
> And exactly, let a REAL pro show the powers of Kamui + more  That'd be pretty awesome to see. I want Gaiden peepz in Generations!



obito vs tobi a mirror match


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Obito vs the world! 

Oh wait, that's happening in the manga right now


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't wait until the day Tobi turns out out be someone no one ever saw coming.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I still want konohamaru in this hell he's playable in 4 other naruto games


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

From what I understand, there was a GBA game that had Kishi as a secret character (unplayable). It was released only in Japan, though.

I believe it's his turn to shine again.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> From what I understand, there was a GBA game that had Kishi as a secret character. It was released in Japan only, though.
> 
> I believe it's his turn to shine again.



to kick kishi's ass I bet Dosu will be like " how the F@#K could you off panel me meet the wall biatch"


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> to kick kishi's ass I bet Dosu will be like " how the F@#K could you off panel me meet the wall biatch"



A lot of characters would like a word with Mr. Kishimoto...


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally The Rower gets his time to shine rightfully in a game! A mixture of Earth and Water jutsu.. Could rival The First or atleast Yammoto!


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Or he might be nuns2 Kisame shit tier.



What you mean??!
Kisame isn't shit!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

V said:


> What you mean??!
> Kisame isn't shit!



yes he was 

slow and a shitty jutsu..


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm currently maining him;
i think he's great.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Kisame is special, only the pros know how to master him, and he pwns


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

V said:


> I'm currently maining him;
> i think he's great.



Yea, you're right he is really good and I too use him all the time.

It's just that Nuns2 kinda makes him shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

He needs his Shark form.


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He needs his Shark form.



He'll have it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

He needs the dome and shit


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He needs the dome and shit



Dome and shit awakening?


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Shark form as his awakening.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

I was just thinking, if Itachi is banned because of Sussano wont Sasuke be also


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope cc2 will tweak the susano'o to something more balanced.
And reduce it's lag on Xbox 360


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dome and shit awakening?


Dome and amazing awakening, you thought Susano'o was over powered, you haven't seen anything. 



V said:


> I hope cc2 will tweak the susano'o to something more balanced.
> And reduce it's lag on Xbox 360


Yes, I tried fighting Itachi yesterday, and he awakening while in front of me and I couldn't move.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Dome and amazing awakening, you thought Susano'o was over powered, you haven't seen anything.
> 
> Yes, I tried fighting Itachi yesterday, and he awakening while in front of me and I couldn't move.



Yea, I was just quoting Aeion that he needs his dome and shit. :ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 22, 2011)

V said:


> I hope cc2 will tweak the susano'o to something more balanced.
> And reduce it's lag on Xbox 360


but Susanoo is suposed to be anything but balanced., cant wait for arrow spam susanoo.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

no dome, just make him surf or something


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

> but Susanoo is suposed to be anything but balanced., cant wait for arrow spam susanoo.


Can't wait for Rasengan.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dome and shit awakening?



Exactly! 



Skywalker said:


> Yes, I tried fighting Itachi yesterday, and he awakening while in front of me and I couldn't move.



Am I the only one who thinks Itachi's Susano is easy to endure?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

It be hilarious if CC2 was allowed to give an alternate costume to Sasuke being Noctis's costume, but seeing that is highly unlikely to happen, I won't bother to say more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

how can you balance something that isn't really balanced in the manga?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder... what would be the difference between Part I Asuma and Part II? Other thank a few kinks


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't wait to play as Ōnoki, flying around and spamming using Dust Release Techniques.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't wait to use Obito, pwning Kakashi's ass for being weak


----------



## Saturday (Jun 22, 2011)

*Manga Spoilers in Post*

So I was thinking the story will probably start with the kage meeting and will stop at the beggining of the war. At first I didn't think that was going to be long enough but we'll get to see:
-Sasuke vs Kages/Bodyguards
-Torune/the other one vs Madara
-Sasuke vs Danzo
-Team 7 reunion
-Naruto vs Dark Naruto
-Kisame vs Bee
-Kisame vs Guy
-Konan vs Madara
-Deidara vs Onoki

And if we're lucky Minato vs Madara in the flashback.

 I'm sure I'm missing a few but yeah. I can't wait.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> So I was thinking the story will probably start with the kage meeting and will stop at the beggining of the war. At first I didn't think that was going to be long enough but we'll get to see:
> -Sasuke vs Kages/Bodyguards
> -Torune/the other one vs Madara
> -Sasuke vs Danzo
> ...



I'm pretty sure they're starting from the Training Field when they just became genin


----------



## Saturday (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think so. Remember that during the reconsturction of the village Inari and Tazuna vist, I'm just going to assmue that there's going to be a flashback of that and that's where you fight Haku and Zabuza.

Though I would prefer if they started from square one.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> I don't think so. Remember that during the reconsturction of the village Inari and Tazuna vist, I'm just going to assmue that there's going to be a flashback of that and that's where you fight Haku and Zabuza.
> 
> Though I would prefer if they started from square one.



If they did that, it would redefine trolling.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I want Itachi and Nagato Combo


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> If they did that, it would redefine trolling.



This.


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn i want more details now.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

90% of Naruto is flashbacks.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> 90% of Naruto is flashbacks.





This man, he speaks the truth.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> 90% of Naruto is flashbacks.



This is true


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Nooooo!  There were no flashback fights in UNS2 except for Jiraiyas. CC2 won't do that to us


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Flashbacks you can't skip, blah.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I want the Ougi's to be long and either blockable or damage reduced like UNS 

plus I want the co-op with co-op ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

co op ougis are fun


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nooooo!  There were no flashback fights in UNS2 except for Jiraiyas. CC2 won't do that to us



During Naruto vs. Sasuke, there was one back to VotE.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> During Naruto vs. Sasuke, there was one back to VotE.



And that was *SICK* was it not?


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And that was *SICK* was it not?



It would've been more sick if the player would've been Sasuke. 
Black Chidori/Chidori Lament. 

But, it indeed was.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> It would've been more sick if the player would've been Sasuke.
> Black Chidori/Chidori Lament.
> 
> But, it indeed was.



Fakadatbetch  Naruto was better. Everyone in UNS1 preferred C2 Sasuke over Kyuubi Naruto because they thought he was better. Not true!  Kyuubi Naruto can wipe the floor with C2 Sasuke


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some are discussing that this game may go back to the NUNS1 format because that initial bit of article we got says that there will be more focus on the fighting.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

It's about time, screw the story.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea, All story did in NUNS2 was waste disk space and my time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Only thing I want in this game is to be able to face multiple Itachi's at once with Tenten, and still win.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Only thing I want in this game is to be able to face multiple Itachi's at once with Tenten, and still win.



Only thing I want in this game is the gameplay to be the same as in NUNS2.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I wanna pwn you all with kabuto 

UNS1 gameplay in generations


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> I wanna pwn you all with kabuto



Do you mean Kabuto, or his minions?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Only thing I want in this game is the gameplay to be the same as in NUNS2.



What kind of shitstorm are you trying to brew?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Only thing I want in this game is the gameplay to be the same as in NUNS2.


Hell no, I'd like a less noob  friendly game that actually takes some skill, not just Rasengan spam.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What kind of shitstorm are you trying to brew?





Skywalker said:


> Hell no, I'd like a less noob  friendly game that actually takes some skill, not just Rasengan spam.



I liked the gameplay's concept a lot. You could freely move around the field, and the jutsus were done really smoothly. The graphics were also perfect.

Well, you are right but I'm sure they can do something to fix the spam.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I WANT A CHOICE THING SYSTEM


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Only thing I want in this game is the gameplay to be the same as in NUNS2.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> I liked the gameplay's concept a lot. You could freely move around the field, and the jutsus were done really smoothly. The graphics were also perfect.
> 
> Well, you are right but I'm sure they can do something to fix the spam.


They could, but they won't.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

If it wasn't for the fact that UNS2 had more characters in it, I would still be playing UNS1. I wasn't a fan of UNS2's gameplay. Not to say it was bad, but it was less than ideal.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They could, but they won't.


I'm not sure they won't, but not sure they will either.


Prototype said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that UNS2 had more characters in it, I would still be playing UNS1. I wasn't a fan of UNS2's gameplay. Not to say it was bad, but it was less than ideal.



Hmm, I don't own a PS3 so I haven't played or even watched a gameplay of UNS1 so I don't know what it is like.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> I'm not sure they won't, but not sure they will either.


I can see it now, Sasuke arrow spam everywhere.


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I WANT A CHOICE THING SYSTEM



wat**


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Only thing I want in this game is the gameplay to be the same as in NUNS2.



Loll, why would you want this.

Same as others above said, It's only for characters that I'm playing NUNS 2.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can see it now, Sasuke arrow spam everywhere.


lol, try to hate the spam less. Instead of hating it, I learned ways how to counter it. 


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Loll, why would you want this.
> 
> Same as others above said, It's only for characters that I'm playing NUNS 2.



Dunno, I just liked it. I mean, what was wrong with it. 
The previous naruto game I played was on PS2, narutimate accel 2. Compared to that, UNS2 was godlike. I wonder if that's the reason I like the game so much.

You guys are making me doubt my thoughts on the gameplay. Right now, I'm not sure if it's the gameplay or the graphics the reason I like the game


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

V said:


> wat**


**


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

What I meant was, for Boss Battles, instead of doing button input for cinema action, there could be multiple paths you could choose in a battle, all with a different outcome


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What I meant was, for Boss Battles, instead of doing button input for cinema action, there could be multiple paths you could choose in a battle, all with a different outcome



Well, you don't often play Boss Battles, so it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Well, you don't often play Boss Battles, so it shouldn't really matter.



To this very day, replaying every boss battle daily has been a ritual for me


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> To this very day, replaying every boss battle daily has been a ritual for me



Well yes, it's kind of a personal thing. I only play boss battles once, if I ever replay them, it's after a long time.

But lots of my friends like to do that, so I can completely understand it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

V said:


> wat**


You screwed that code up, fixed.


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried to edit it but my phone fucked up


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Code for what


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Code for what


[ um ] [ /um ] Hides text from view, without the spaces.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

** I see

(Huhuhu, nobody saw that "" I did )


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ** I see
> 
> (Huhuhu, nobody saw that "" I did )



I did when I quoted you just now. 

Anyway, this game needs some storm related stages, to help you get a real feel for the game. Imagine Naruto vs. Pein, in gale force winds, during a torrential downpour.

In all honesty, though, it would be a cool inclusion, IMO.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah and I want wall/tree battles


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

The long jutsu's in NUNS 1 really bored me after a while.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> yeah and I want wall/tree battles



Weren't wall battles, to an extent, present in UNS1, but not the second one? I don't think any of the stages introduced in UNS2 were structured in the way that would make such battles suitable, though. 

UNSG could, IMO, include them again, considering the location of the Kage Summit is included, and/or because it's a potential combination of the previous UNS series games.

As for an entire arena suited towards it, I'm highly doubtful. The same goes for tree battles. However, it'd be interesting.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I want damageable battlefields  Every battlefield should look like Wiped Konoha in UNS2 after Pein uses his CT ougi 

Also characters should look worn out/beat up as the match progresses

Madara's mask could get broken down, like my sig, if he takes a hard beating


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Madara's mask could get broken down, like my sig, if he takes a hard beating



I hope we get Madara as an individual character this time, and not as "Tobi's" Awakening. Madara was fun to mess around with in UNS2, but I want to use S/T ninjutsu to its fullest this time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if they're going to improve the awakenings as a whole.


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohh man I haven't played these games in a few years.  Depending on what characters are going to be in this I might check it out.

The last one I played was the first Shippuden one for PS1, and we had to get it imported.  I loved that game.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 22, 2011)

Koi said:


> Ohh man I haven't played these games in a few years.  Depending on what characters are going to be in this I might check it out.
> 
> The last one I played was the first Shippuden one for PS1, and we had to get it imported.  I loved that game.



Lol Shippuden, not even Naruto itself was made during the time PS1 was out. Plus, there has never been a Shippuden PS1 game. If you mean PS2 then sure lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> The long jutsu's in NUNS 1 really bored me after a while.



Then stop spamming ougi.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Then stop spamming ougi.



No spam? In a Naruto Shippuden game? Nonsense! 

Oh wait part 1 naruto? Yeah nevermind.

I find it hilarious that Nuns1 which was based on Part 1 Naruto was more of a fighter than Nuns2 which is a spam fest of your strongest hax moves.

CC2 really does do their homework!


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

DedValve said:


> No spam? In a Naruto Shippuden game? Nonsense!
> 
> Oh wait part 1 naruto? Yeah nevermind.
> 
> ...



Sasuke's Susano'o's arrows in UNSG will be 

Well, the differences between the games sort of fits with the current power scaling in the series, TBH. Part 1 was less about overpowered attacks. 

They got something right in the games.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Danzo's Izanagi as awakening?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 22, 2011)

Susanoo Arrows will but KN6 Naruto spamming to shame.

Shit I can't wait for the boss fight between Sasuke and Danzo, nothing but one big ass QTE sequence of mashing the A(X) button as fast as you can to spam more than Danzo :ho


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 22, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> Lol Shippuden,* not even Naruto itself was made during the time PS1 was out*. Plus, there has never been a Shippuden PS1 game. If you mean PS2 then sure lol.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Danzo's Izanagi as awakening?



I hope they do. 

I Also hope they make characters that are beasts in the anime/manga be the part in the game as well to create a challenge.
Ex: Having someone like Raikage take on a Konoha 11 like easy mode.

That is unless they fuck it up like NUNS2 again.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Danzo's Izanagi as awakening?


They could somewhat make it like Kakashi's awakening in NUNS 1?


----------



## Prototype (Jun 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Danzo's Izanagi as awakening?



There's probably a way to pull it off, but I honestly can't think of one. 

I'm also hoping the Baku will be incorporated into Danzō's boss fight, or somehow into his moveset, like Pein's various summons.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> They could somewhat make it like Kakashi's awakening in NUNS 1?



True. 

/10 char


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> They could somewhat make it like Kakashi's awakening in NUNS 1?


How did his awakening work? I wouldn't know.

I think Itachi should have a double awakenings, Susano'o, and his Tsukuyomi mode.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 22, 2011)

When this game coming out? I thought about buying Ninja storm 2 but if it's coming out in like 3 months i'll just wait then.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 22, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> When this game coming out? I thought about buying Ninja storm 2 but if this is coming in like 3 months i'll just wait then.



No idea. Maybe early next year?

Fact is, no one knows for sure. you might as well buy Nuns2 for now


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

they need a create your own ninja mode one of these days.

But every idiot will wanna be a uzumaki or uchiha...no love for the now useless byakugan


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

There's gonna be Part I, so byakugan would kinda be equal to sharigan


----------



## G (Jun 23, 2011)

I know cc2 will disappoint us in some way.
Just you wait.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 23, 2011)

V said:


> I know cc2 will disappoint us in some way.
> Just you wait.



I doubt they will please everyone, nor do I want them to, some people get ahead of themselves.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't had internet access lately..

So, any news about this game?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope, just a lot of people getting in over their heads with ideas


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nope, just a lot of people getting in over their heads with ideas



Well, that's inevitable; I, too, am doing that, I guess


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, that's inevitable; I, too, am doing that, I guess



We're all doing that, sharing ideas right now is the best way to spend the time until the game comes out.


----------



## G (Jun 23, 2011)

The next scan will reveal something unpredictable.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Fritz said:


> We're all doing that, sharing ideas right now is the best way to spend the time until the game comes out.



Agreed. 



V said:


> The next scan will reveal something unpredictable.



Unpredictable as in,


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Unpredictable as in,



lol 

Anyway, sharingan and byakugan are missing


----------



## DedValve (Jun 23, 2011)

Fritz said:


> lol
> 
> Anyway, mangekyo sharingan and eternal mangekyo sharingan are missing



Yes they are :ho


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Fritz said:


> lol
> 
> Anyway, sharingan and byakugan are missing



Well, we can't have it all


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, we can't have it all



Haha, and it's better if we don't, otherwise it would be no fun at all


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 23, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Only thing I want in this game is the gameplay to be the same as in NUNS2.





Skywalker said:


> Hell no, I'd like a less noob  friendly game that actually takes some skill, not just Rasengan spam.


I don't know why people are asking that UNSG be like UNS1. UNS1 and 2 were both flawed as hell. CC2 improved some things in UNS2, but added or never addressed certain problems.

To me both games were 2 halves of an incomplete mess.


Dim Mak said:


> The long jutsu's in NUNS 1 really bored me after a while.


 I liked the long utlimate jutsus in UNS1. 

The problems with using them in each battle was the uneven level of damage each character's ultimate had. Some characters could reduce half a health bar while others could reduce two-thirds of it.

Then there's the ultimate clashes, after enough matches it becomes tedious as hell. Not to mention the absurd amount of damage it reduces if you lose.

Either you dish out a shit load of damage to an opponent, or damn-near none. UNS1 became a fighting game that reduced a need for skill in exchange for 50/50 win-lose outcomes depending on how good you were at a mini-game.



Aeion said:


> I want damageable battlefields  Every battlefield should look like Wiped Konoha in UNS2 after Pein uses his CT ougi
> 
> Also characters should look worn out/beat up as the match progresses
> 
> Madara's mask could get broken down, like my sig, if he takes a hard beating


I've wanted all that since the Ultimate Ninja PS2 games, but CC2 has never delivered on that.


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this like a filler game until the war arc is over?


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Fritz said:


> lol
> 
> Anyway, sharingan and byakugan are missing



Byakugan would only weaken him.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 23, 2011)

I want my Uchiha Madara from the flashbacks with different costumes..
1. Battle Armor (VotE)
2. Uchiha Clothing
3. Cloack with the hood

How many here thinks that they will add him or wish that they add him into the game, it would be the first Naruto game to ever have Uchiha Madara x)

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 23, 2011)

They'll do it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want my Uchiha Madara from the flashbacks with different costumes..
> 1. Battle Armor (VotE)
> 2. Uchiha Clothing
> 3. Cloack with the hood
> ...



I really want that, too. 

I hope/think they will.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Is this like a filler game until the war arc is over?



best description of the game yet 

you get reps young one 


on another note, bring back team ougis and i'll pre-order this shit now


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

What's your definition of "team ougi"?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 23, 2011)

So...i just ordered Ninja Storm 2 for PS3  I hope i won't be disappointed since i'm not really a fan of Naruto anymore. But till now i kind of liked every Naruto's fighting games i've tried, especially Ninja storm 1. I even liked one of the Naruto's fighting game on the Wii(I don't recall which though). If online wasn't sucky(too much input lag), i think i would have bought it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What's your definition of "team ougi"?



like those ougis they had in narutimate hero 3.. that shit made me wet my pants every time i saw it :33


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright, I played few Player Matches and Ranked matches on UNS2 Online and they really need to do something with the KnJ because it's getting on my nerves everytime my opponent uses it and I can't because of the f***** lag!!!

Anyway even though I lost many of the matches with random chosed characters to play with it was fun x) They need to balance the next game more and maybe add a leveling up or upgrading system thing for the online, just add something more to it instead of just two types of mode...

Got nothing more to say...

-LS-


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> best description of the game yet
> 
> you get reps young one
> 
> ...



Oh good becuase I'm praying that Kushina will be a playable character on UNS3! Thanks for the rep. [:


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> like those ougis they had in narutimate hero 3.. that shit made me wet my pants every time i saw it :33



Oooh, those team ougis. Those were just too beastly 



Red Haba?ero said:


> Oh good becuase I'm praying that Kushina will be a playable character on UNS3! Thanks for the rep. [:



See, now when people say things like this...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Oh good becuase I'm praying that Kushina will be a playable character on UNS3! Thanks for the rep. [:


Kushina would be a god.  Her awakening could be the Fox, full size.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kushina would be a god.  Her awakening could be the Fox, full size.



That'd make no sense and be filler. C'mon now!


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kushina would be a god.  Her awakening could be the Fox, full size.



Yeah, her awakening would also involve chakra chains. She'd also pummel her opponent into the ground in a sort of "Red-Haba?ero mode".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oooh, those team ougis. Those were just too beastly
> 
> See, now when people say things like this...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKs3MMhybSo[/YOUTUBE]




i want nagato/itachi ougi 



Red Haba?ero said:


> Oh good becuase I'm praying that Kushina will be a playable character on UNS3! Thanks for the rep. [:



np 



i can't see how they're gonna do kushina though.. maybe basic kyuubi cloak attacks?


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> i can't see how they're gonna do kushina though.. maybe basic kyuubi cloak attacks?



She's an amazing barehand fighter (pummeling those bullies into the ground). She'd be able to use chakra chains as her ultimate, she has great knowledge of sealing techniques and she'd have the power of the Nine Tails.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Yeah, her awakening would also involve chakra chains. She'd also pummel her opponent into the ground in a sort of "Red-Haba?ero mode".


What would her jutsu be though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

@*Aeion*, i got the games mixed up 
sorry 



Red Haba?ero said:


> She's an amazing barehand fighter (pummeling those bullies into the ground). She'd be able to use chakra chains as her ultimate, she has great knowledge of sealing techniques and she'd have the power of the Nine Tails.



yes.. but what would the move-set be like? or you're saying they should go original?


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

^ What do you mean by move-set?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKs3MMhybSo[/YOUTUBE]



watching that I imagined a Sasuke and Itachi Sussano'o Team Ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKs3MMhybSo[/YOUTUBE]



If they ever do that for Generations... 



Red Haba?ero said:


> She's an amazing barehand fighter (pummeling those bullies into the ground). She'd be able to use chakra chains as her ultimate, she has great knowledge of sealing techniques and she'd have the power of the Nine Tails.



Considering CC2 is going to go strictly by the manga, if there's no feats, chances are she's not gonna be in the game. 

Karin was only in UNS2 because she was Sasuke's teammate, and look how she turned out


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

This better be a 2d game like the narutimate hero series. That was actually fun, the new one is just frikin broken.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> This better be a 2d game like the narutimate hero series. That was actually fun, the new one is just frikin broken.



it's a UNS so it's 3D sadly


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Karin was only in UNS2 because she was Sasuke's teammate, and look how she turned out



You're not seriously comparing Kushina to Karin, are you? Kushina is 100x more powerful than Karin and Kushina's abilities are amazing. Karin can't fight to save her life.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> You're not seriously comparing Kushina to Karin, are you? Kushina is 100x more powerful than Karin and Kushina's abilities are amazing. Karin can't fight to save her life.



That's not the point. *Features*. It's about features. Karin had no features the manga could portray, so she had a shit move set/jutsu/ultimate.

Kushina had no features to portray (claiming she has sealing jutsu isn't enough and, her chain chakra is only for the ninetails, that's why she was chosen to be a jinchuuriki) as well.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Hanzou is in it.


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

ZE said:


> I hope Hanzou is in it.



of course he will thats is one of Sasuke mayor battles


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's not the point. *Features*. It's about features. Karin had no features the manga could portray, so she had a shit move set/jutsu/ultimate.
> 
> Kushina had no features to portray (claiming she has sealing jutsu isn't enough and, her chain chakra is only for the ninetails, that's why she was chosen to be a jinchuuriki) as well.



Her jutsu can be something similar to  and her those chakra chains will be her ultimate. Kushina is able to mould her special chakra into chains which can be used to restrain targets. These chains also made up Kushina's seal, completely pinning the Nine-Tails down with several spikes in her mind. She was chosen to be a jinjuriki because of her special chakra, and the chakra chains are not just for the Nine Tails. I think it could work.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> of course he will thats is one of Sasuke mayor battles


I think you're confusing him with Danzou.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Crystal Ice Mirror Spam

it would be rape since Haku's awakening could be like Minatos with a mirror disappearing aww the rape.........


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> Crystal Ice Mirror Spam
> 
> it would be rape since Haku's awakening could be like Minatos with a mirror disappearing aww the rape.........


That sounds like a pain to control.


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

They should fix awakening, no dark screen, no glow and for longer time period.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> of course he will thats is one of Sasuke mayor battles



Despite their names being similar, Hanzou is way cooler than Danzou.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's not the point. *Features*. It's about features. Karin had no features the manga could portray, so she had a shit move set/jutsu/ultimate.
> 
> Kushina had no features to portray (claiming she has sealing jutsu isn't enough and, her chain chakra is only for the ninetails, that's why she was chosen to be a jinchuuriki) as well.



Why would it be a problem for the developers to use her chakra-chains for attacks in the game? Furthermore, Naruto's fighting style closely resembles Kushina's, as stated by Tsunade when her name was first mentioned.

Kage Bunshins all day.


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

ZE said:


> Despite their names being similar, Hanzou is way cooler than Danzou.



oh , I always confuse those 2, well yeah if the game extends until war arc he will be in it and even if not the game is "Generations" so maybe hes generation will be included.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Bring back the dramatic Ougi sequences and I wont complain. I'm begrudgingly confident that the gameplay will stay relatively the same.

A fun pick up and play but not really much else.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That sounds like a pain to control.


well if they do it right it won't be


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Her jutsu can be something similar to  and her those chakra chains will be her ultimate. Kushina is able to mould her special chakra into chains which can be used to restrain targets. These chains also made up Kushina's seal, completely pinning the Nine-Tails down with several spikes in her mind. She was chosen to be a jinjuriki because of her special chakra, and the chakra chains are not just for the Nine Tails. I think it could work.



I doubt it.. Lol I'm just saying, don't get your hopes up with this one, CC2 is known to disappoint many, apparently


----------



## Prototype (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm very doubtful that the game will be going past the Kage Summit Arc. At the very most, a little bit past it I guess.

Any news today?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow I just found this.. Guess it'll only cover up to the Kage summit? Pretty lame if it doesn't at least go past the Danzo Sasuke fight.

A pretty good place to end it would be the team 7 confrontation.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 23, 2011)

They should end it after Kisame's death, that'd be the perfect spot, right before the war.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it'll end off at Naruto's training, the release date is going to be at the end of that arc during the anime, anyways


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 23, 2011)

I would think the end would be the flashback to the Kyuubi attack. That's been the most climactic moment since the end of the Pain Arc.

Anyway I never got the first one, but had a lot of fun with it with friends, so I might get this one if it isn't too different.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see these new fighting mechanics they claim they're adding.. As a fellow competitive player, I'd like to see some big changes


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think it'll end off at Naruto's training, the release date is going to be at the end of that arc during the anime, anyways



Naruto's  kyuubi training? Honestly I would love that, but that is wayy to optimistic.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 24, 2011)

Wasn't Konan vs Madara the last thing before the war? could end there, or be similar to fragment in Storm 2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Wasn't Konan vs Madara the last thing before the war? could end there, or be similar to fragment in Storm 2.



Your a bit off, my friend  A lot of stuff has happened after Madara vs Konan before the war starts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> watching that I imagined a Sasuke and Itachi Sussano'o Team Ougi







Aeion said:


> If they ever do that for Generations...



like new and old naruto? that might cool, but i'd rather for them to do it for real teams like the akatsuki pairs and whatnot 

with A in.. they can even do the double lariat 



Red Haba?ero said:


> ^ What do you mean by move-set?



move-sets are her moves.. everything from her basic combos to ougis and transformation/awakening

with nothing to fall on, their only choice would have to be "doing it themselves"


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> like new and old naruto? that might cool, but i'd rather for them to do it for real teams like the akatsuki pairs and whatnot
> 
> with A in.. they can even do the double lariat



Yeah. What I meant was, if  they ever do real team ougis.. like you said, I'm pre-ordering this shit right now 




> move-sets are her moves.. everything from her basic combos to ougis and transformation/awakening
> 
> with nothing to fall on, their only choice would have to be "doing it themselves"



This, exactly. They'll have to add their own work.. considering Kushina hasn't showed us enough to offer


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think it'll end off at Naruto's training, the release date is going to be at the end of that arc during the anime, anyways


Depending on filler, you never know.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe they'll give Kushina perfume attacks, like Karin.


----------



## G (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe even Hiraishin.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2011)

We don't need a female Minato.


----------



## G (Jun 24, 2011)

Bitch slap would be a good Ougi for Kushina


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2011)

We don't need another Karin.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you guys think they'll add Obito?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2011)

They might as well, but they'd probably ruin his move set.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 24, 2011)

He's an Uchiha. There's nothing left to ruin.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

I just need Hayate Geko and Young Kakashi then I'm good


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 24, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> This better be a 2d game like the narutimate hero series. That was actually fun, the new one is just frikin broken.


3d fits the Narutoverse much better than 2d would.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 24, 2011)

check out this list of 103 characters... i'd play as every single one of'em!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

if Fu's in this game I'll be unbeatable as "him"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaga said:


> check out this list of 103 characters... i'd play as every single one of'em!



Those, *minus* the 4th Kazekage, everyone from the hidden rock village (except Oonoki, Han and Roshi), the 3rd Raikage, the 2nd Mizukage, Jinin Akebino, Jinpachi Munashi and Mifune (as it won't only be a *ninja* storm if he's in )

and *plus* Obito and Shisui, is the list of characters I'd like to see.

Also, Kushimaru Kuriarare (as mentioned on the list) would be awesome, though unlikely.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mite be cool if there were that many characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

100+ characters? yeah, that wont happen.. if it did, i will pre-order a collector's edition or something..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe next game.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2011)

How many characters did Storm 2 have again?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 24, 2011)

like 40 right?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm bored of waiting for news so I thought maybe we should make new movesets for the characters while waiting xP We are not making the whole moveset, but the finishers after a combo or hold/throw and their jutsus.. 

You can also use pictures from the manga/anime to show us, example below.. ;D

-Normal-
O Combo = 
O + Lstick Left/Right =
O + Lstick Up =
O + Lstick Down =
Lstick tilt =
Air Combo =
Hold/Throw =
Shurikens/Kunais [] =
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] =
Jutsu =
Jutsu (hold) =
Ougi =

-Awakening-
O Combo = 
O + Lstick Left/Right =
O + Lstick Up =
O + Lstick Down =
Lstick tilt =
Air Combo =
Hold/Throw =
Shurikens/Kunais [] =
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] =
Jutsu =
Jutsu (hold) =
Ougi =

Example (Just 1);

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Taka Sasuke - Susanno-
Hold/Throw = Susanno Crush 




I'd love to see Taka Sasuke or Taka Sasuke awakened do THAT in this game ;D

So do you wanna make your favorite characters moveset and share it with the rest of us? This can be fun ;D

-LS-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ if i may, fuck that layout..

i want 2 jutsus and 2-3 ougis per char.. + a team ougi..

if i am not getting narutimate gameplay, i want narutimate elements..


----------



## Jaga (Jun 24, 2011)

New scan tho nothing special


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> ^^ if i may, fuck that layout..
> 
> i want 2 jutsus and 2-3 ougis per char.. + a team ougi..
> 
> if i am not getting narutimate gameplay, i want narutimate elements..



believe me, I want to say the same thing, but this is what we got until they show us that they have added more than 1 jutsu in battle.. so until Cc2 gives us the news with "Use more than 1 jutsu in battle and awakening ougis returns" then we can change the layout, but for now let us stick to the UNS2 layout ;D



Jaga said:


> New scan tho nothing special



Nothing special? Ehem, Sasuke getting beat up? It's fun to see Sasuke getting beat up even though I am a Sasuke fan x) I dn't like him being overpowered..

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaga said:


> New scan tho nothing special


Well, at least it's something.


----------



## ZE (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaga said:


> New scan tho nothing special



Well, at least we know Naruto is going to be on it.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 24, 2011)

Raikage having Sasuke by the throat in that scan looks badass.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 24, 2011)

Naruto in a Naruto game.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Naruto in a Naruto game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Naruto in a Naruto game.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn no wall battle I see it looks like UNS2 with add on content.

The place were Haku jumps a replica of UNS2 Grassy stage


----------



## Motochika (Jun 24, 2011)

I wanna see destructible environments.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I'm bored of waiting for news so I thought maybe we should make new movesets for the characters while waiting xP We are not making the whole moveset, but the finishers after a combo or hold/throw and their jutsus..
> 
> You can also use pictures from the manga/anime to show us, example below.. ;D
> 
> ...



I'm bored, so 


-Normal-
O Combo = Some random combo
O + Lstick Left/Right = Some random combo
O + Lstick Up = Some random combo
O + Lstick Down = Some random combo
Lstick tilt = Pulls out a wind-enhanced weapon on you, like Asuma in UNS2
Air Combo = Some random combo including wind techs
Hold/Throw = Grab he did on Sasuke + some finishing move 

Or if the opponent is Karin, a special cinema action for her  

Shurikens/Kunais [] = normal kunais
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = wind enhanced kunais

Jutsu = *Wind Bullets* - 

*Wind Blade* - 

He could also use his fuinjutsu and you will proceed to be slowed, then delayed a few seconds later as the fight progresses  This jutsu will take skill to use, obviously.. to keep the game colorful



Jutsu (hold) =*Wind Sphere* - 


Ougi = His ougi would be summoning Baku, who will distract the opponent by sucking, while Danzo uses his Triple Bladed Wind tech






-Awakening- His cinema action for awakening would be him taken off his bandages, revealing Shisui's eye, and Hashirama's face squirming on his shoulder. He'll also use a kunai that was wind enhanced. If his opponents are using combos on him, he'll be able to knj it automatically with Izanagi like Kakashi's Sharingan in UNS1

O Combo = Some enhanced, speedy combo (involving wind enhanced sword)
O + Lstick Left/Right = Some enhanced, speedy combo (involving wind enhanced sword)
O + Lstick Up = Some enhanced, speedy combo (involving wind enhanced sword)
O + Lstick Down = Some enhanced, speedy combo (involving wind enhanced sword)
Lstick tilt = Him using Hashirama's Mokuton induced combo (involving wind enhanced sword)
Air Combo = Some wind enhanced combo
Hold/Throw = some BS, I dunno
Shurikens/Kunais [] = kunais
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = wind enhanced kunais
Jutsu = Tree summoning (close range jutsu) 



Jutsu (hold) = Probably involving Shisui's eye. He could control the opponent, like purposely make them chakra dash to him so he could do what he likes to his opponents, or force them to stand still for a short period of time.

Ougi = Something involving Shisui's eye and his wind enhanced sword in combination


----------



## Prototype (Jun 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ougi = His ougi would be summoning Baki, who will distract the opponent by sucking



I think you mean Baku, and not this guy:


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

Whewps, Baku's correct. Can't have him summoning fodder


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I think you mean Baku, and not this guy:



well he said distract the opponent by sucking


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> well he said distract the opponent by sucking



LOL, ah, good use of material, Neko


----------



## DaKakz (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaga said:


> New scan tho nothing special



Is it me or the Raikage looks like he has one arm in the artwork ?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Is it me or the Raikage looks like he has one arm in the artwork ?



His arm was severed, remember


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaga said:


> New scan tho nothing special




Excuse me, was that a PSP Naruto game?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Either he has two arms or a really gross stump.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm pretty certain he has two arms.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aeion said:


> I'm bored, so
> 
> 
> -Normal-
> ...






I like it x) and I hope Danzou plays alot like you mentioned above  really good ideas ;P



Cthulhu21 said:


> Is it me or the Raikage looks like he has one arm in the artwork ?



You guys serious?
 & 

Do you guys have your answer to your question if Raikage has two or one arm? xD

-LS-

EDIT: I hope they make this happen in the UNS games
 on PSP, multiple enemies to beat up..


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 25, 2011)

As some are going around in saying, expect Kisame and Kb's New Awakening Forms to be in Generations. Mainly because CC2 has already worked on them in Ultimate Ninja Impact.


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm..
So Haku is going to use Senbons.
I hope they make him long ranged;
that'd make sense.


----------



## DanE (Jun 25, 2011)

as long as its balanced I don't really care.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Haku deserves to be OP'd.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 25, 2011)

haku = new spam character


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> As some are going around in saying, expect Kisame and Kb's New Awakening Forms to be in Generations. Mainly because CC2 has already worked on them in Ultimate Ninja Impact.


missing bones aren't we?.


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Jun 25, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> missing bones aren't we?.



KB in Tailed Beast State Two does not have bones in his appearance, I'm sure you know that from the manga and the anime when he fought Kisame.

He only summoned the bones to use a more powerful Lariat.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 25, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> KB in Tailed Beast State Two does not have bones in his appearance, I'm sure you know that from the manga and the anime when he fought Kisame.
> 
> He only summoned the bones to use a more powerful Lariat.



I think he thought it was Naruto...


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 25, 2011)

FUUUUUUCK YEAH CANT WAIT


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

Who couldn't?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

V said:


> Hmm..
> So Haku is going to use Senbons.
> I hope they make him long ranged;
> that'd make sense.



No! No long ranged Haku  Long range = only one short-range combo, and we all know how those characters turn out...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

I just need infinite time in player matches 

also a online mode like SSF4 with tourney and spectator modes


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> I just need infinite time in player matches
> 
> also a online mode like SSF4 with tourney and spectator modes



Spectator modes... we need spectator modes


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 25, 2011)

I really hope they redo Deidara , and also make the story fight against Sasuke much better.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Jun 25, 2011)

RealityCheck10 said:


> KB in Tailed Beast State Two does not have bones in his appearance, I'm sure you know that from the manga and the anime when he fought Kisame.
> 
> He only summoned the bones to use a more powerful Lariat.



He did have bones when he first use Version 2 and Lariat Kisame, but yeah, kinda look silly IMO


----------



## Prototype (Jun 25, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> I really hope they redo Deidara.



That fight was a huge disappointment for me, especially when Deidara self destructed. 

Kisame needs a major story battle, too. He barely got to appear in UNS2's story mode.


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

Prototype said:


> That fight was a huge disappointment for me, especially when Deidara self destructed.
> 
> Kisame needs a major story battle, too. He barely got to appear in UNS2's story mode.



I'm with you bro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Deidara's and Killerbee's were really bad in UNS2. I hope they re-do those.. yes.. but more importantly.. I hope they don't repeat those mistakes with new battles in Generations... Most of the fights coming up are short.. so they're really tempted to half ass them


----------



## Prototype (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Deidara's and Killerbee's were really bad in UNS2. I hope they re-do those.. yes.. but more importantly.. I hope they don't repeat those mistakes with new battles in Generations... Most of the fights coming up are short.. so they're really tempted to half ass them



I said "Fuck it" for Killer Bee's. That stupid cursed doll bullshit wasn't worth it. I unlocked him by just playing vs. matches to accumulate points or whatever.

Kakuzu's was beyond annoying in UNS2.

The fights coming up are, IMO, some of the better ones of the series. I hope they don't screw this up.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol, people actually did the cursed doll thing.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, people actually did the cursed doll thing.



Gotta get them trophies.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope they let the characters with healing abilities heal themselves in this one.


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, people actually did the cursed doll thing.



It was fun and actually pretty damn easy.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Like Hinata's medical stuff they had in one of the older games?

You should be allowed to put other people's jutsu on different characters like before.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah they should let you customize your jutsu .


----------



## G (Jun 25, 2011)

It's a must have addition.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Like Hinata's medical stuff they had in one of the older games?
> 
> You should be allowed to put other people's jutsu on different characters like before.



like in UN3, UN4 and UN5 where you could equip Sasuke with Rasengan and Naruto with Tobiramas Water Wall Jutsu and so on?

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> like in UN3, UN4 and UN5 where you could equip Sasuke with Rasengan and Naruto with Tobiramas Water Wall Jutsu and so on?
> 
> -LS-


Yeah, that kind of thing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Yeah, that kind of thing.



Sounds awesome.

Gaara+Raikiri


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> like in UN3, UN4 and UN5 where you could equip Sasuke with Rasengan and Naruto with Tobiramas Water Wall Jutsu and so on?
> 
> -LS-



Also it would be nice if characters had a number of ultimate's to choose from .


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> Gaara+Raikiri


Sakura with Susano'o.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Sakura with Susano'o.



Pain with perfume spray


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Lee with any ninjutsu


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, I see what you did there.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 25, 2011)

Kisame with Dynamic Entry


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Sasuke with Oiroke no jutsu  

Same with Gaara/Deidara/Itachi/Sasori


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sasuke with Oiroke no jutsu
> 
> Same with Gaara/Deidara/Itachi/Sasori



Check out the first 2 games of the series and shit brix.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Zabuza with hidden mist.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Konohamaru with Rasenshuriken

Naruto with MS


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 25, 2011)

Things that need to come back in this game:
Jutsu Clashes
Button Presses to avoid Ultimate Jutsu's(or given a choice like in the old Ultimate Ninja games)
Longer Ultimate Jutsu's 
Longer Health Bars
Tayuya
Sakon &Ukon
Jirobo
Kidamaru
**Kin
*Dosu
*Zaku*

*fighting thease three at once should be a story battle for Sakura


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

We should have summonings too.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Zabuza with hidden mist.



Kisame with Hidden Mist.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Kisame with Hidden Mist.


Completely ineffective, yet equally annoying just.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 25, 2011)

They really need to bring back the mechanics of the first game. If you played Storm 1 then Storm 2, you feel a real drop off in quality.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Yep.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

^^^ Yep Yep.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2011)

infact, bout to play ninja storm 1 right now.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 25, 2011)

^Which reminds me: Gai had the greatest ultimate ever.

Bring back Leaf Style: Youth Exercise!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 25, 2011)

kazakh dance time


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Prototype said:


> ^Which reminds me: Gai had the greatest ultimate ever.
> 
> Bring back Leaf Style: Youth Exercise!



I'm sorry, but Itachi won "Best Ougi of UNS1"


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm sorry, but Itachi won "Best Ougi of UNS1"



Nope Hinata won I use her ougi on Naruto


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm sorry, but Itachi won "Best Ougi of UNS1"



[YOUTUBE]cYTWoDShEsg[/YOUTUBE] 

Just adding to the convo


----------



## Prototype (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm sorry, but Itachi won "Best Ougi of UNS1"



Gai beats his opponent into the ground, with push-ups, in 5 seconds. No comparison.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> [YOUTUBE]cYTWoDShEsg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just adding to the convo


That got annoying after he hit me with it a trillion times.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 26, 2011)

accel 2 will always be my fav naruto game,I would that the 3 demarcation for health bars rreturn and ougi changes based on what lvl of health player had, this way one player can have multiple transformations without affecting the controls


sasukes 2nd ougi remains my favorite till today

minatos moves in this game are better than storm counterpart, I m sure if generations go far enough,his moveset and ougi will change

this game shows freedom of skillsets without how all combos in NUNS must end in a finisher, also the first 4 hits are always the same and u cant cancel combo animations very bad


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 26, 2011)

Same with that 2nd ougi, too sick


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

I think this game shouldnt  have the Storm title in it.
Because the battle mechanics will be completely new, right?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

What would the next name be?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What would the next name be?



Tempest.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

That's actually epic.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That's actually epic.



Naruto super ultimate ninja tempest generations..

:ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Naruto Super Ultra Ultimate Ninja Tempest Generations Z.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto Super Ultra Ultimate Ninja Tempest Generations Z.



Challenge accepted :ho

Naruto super ultra mega giant omega festive potato gigantic endless epic ninja tempest generations Z^2


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Naruto Super Ultra Mega Giant Omega Nonstop Tenkaichi Festive Potato Gigantic Endless Epic Ninja Budokai Tempest Party Generations Z^2 GT In Space, Featuring Mr. Popo and friends.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto Super Ultra Mega Giant Omega Nonstop Tenkaichi Festive Potato Gigantic Endless Epic Ninja Budokai Tempest Party Generations Z^2 GT In Space, Featuring Mr. Popo and friends.



:ho

Naruto ultra mega giant omega nonstop budokai tenkaichi festive potato gigantic endless epic dramatic collision hot breaking tomato awesome revolutionary changing skyscraping enormous humongous ninja brawl melee tempest alcoholic party generations Z^2 GT in space featuring Mr. Popo and friends with dancing D-cup girls in bikini

:ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, I'm done. 

Now go make this game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Okay, I'm done.
> 
> Now go make this game.



Me too. 

And I second that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Get someone to photoshop that shit.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 26, 2011)

as long as i get the game now they can call if what ever the heck they like lol


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto Super Ultra Mega Giant Omega Nonstop Tenkaichi Festive Potato Gigantic Endless Epic Ninja Budokai Tempest Party Generations Z^2 GT In Space, Featuring Mr. Popo and friends.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GmEjCGQ3wI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GmEjCGQ3wI[/YOUTUBE]


             .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Get someone to photoshop that shit.



lol, good idea.

Someone please do


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 26, 2011)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Flood? 

More news at the Japan Expo convention in Paris, Hiroshi Matsuyama's interviews are coming.
Maybe I'll translate and post them here from French sites.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Naruto Ultimate Ninja Flood?



Too soon. 



Fullazare said:


> More news at the Japan Expo convention in Paris, Hiroshi Matsuyama's interviews are coming.
> Maybe I'll translate and post them here from French sites.



But that would be awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Typhoon     ?


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But that would be awesome


In 2008 the first Storm was playable at the Japan Expo three weeks before the PSN and XBLA demo.
Last year Matsuyama was present too, and gave a lot of interviews about Storm 2.
And on the road again this year : at the end of this week, Hiroshi Matsuyama ( CC2 president and Storm 2's producer ) and Katsutoshi Sasaki ( producer on many Naruto games ) will give many interviews about Generation.

There's a big rumour about an exclusive first Generation teaser/trailer during this convention... I hope it will happen!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

wait, that name is legit?


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait, that name is legit?


Which one?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Typhoon     ?



Tempest>Typhoon, imo.



Fullazare said:


> In 2008 the first Storm was playable at the Japan Expo three weeks before the PSN and XBLA demo.
> Last year Matsuyama was present too, and gave a lot of interviews about Storm 2.
> And on the road again this year : at the end of this week, Hiroshi Matsuyama ( CC2 president and Storm 2's producer ) and Katsutoshi Sasaki ( producer on many Naruto games ) will give many interviews about Generation.
> 
> There's a big rumour about an exclusive first Generation teaser/trailer during this convention... I hope it will happen!



Awesome.

I hope so, too.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Tempest>Typhoon, imo.


I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

damn it sleepiness.. i thought typhoon was the official name


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> damn it sleepiness.. i thought typhoon was the official name


I feel you, I haven't sleep in over 13 hours.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> In 2008 the first Storm was playable at the Japan Expo three weeks before the PSN and XBLA demo.


You corrected my mistake by yourself I think... there was no XBLA demo for Storm 1, which was an exclusive PS3 title.


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

Ultimate Ninja Tempest


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm just brain*s**torming*.



My bad 

What about Cyclone, Hurricane or Gale 

Alsp, @bolded, lol


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> My bad
> 
> What about Cyclone


I'd like that. 

Anything other then Storm, meh.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd like that.
> 
> Anything other then Storm, meh.



Yeah 

Also you missed my edit (or I was too slow):

Maybe gale or hurricane?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Probably missed it.

Gale, sounds like a middle aged women you don't want to invite the party you have tomorrow.


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

Shippuden means hurricane so it'd be kinda meh.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> :ho
> 
> Naruto ultra mega giant omega nonstop budokai tenkaichi festive potato gigantic endless epic dramatic collision hot breaking tomato awesome revolutionary changing skyscraping enormous humongous ninja brawl melee tempest alcoholic party generations Z^2 GT in space featuring Mr. Popo and friends with dancing *D-cup girls in bikini*
> :ho



Go big, or go home. :ho

Also, we need Aoba.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 26, 2011)

if there any guest character, i hope is Haseo from G.U he and Sasuke are both are voiced by Yuri Lowenthal.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Probably missed it.
> 
> Gale, sounds like a middle aged women you don't want to invite the party you have tomorrow.



Sounds more like a hot girl that doesn't want to come to the party you have tommorrow 



V said:


> Shippuden means hurricane so it'd be kinda meh.



True


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2011)

So one more week and then maybe a trailer?


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So one more week and then maybe a trailer?


Hopefully.. we should have had one already though.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So one more week and then maybe a trailer?


Just rumours, don't hope too much. 

But the fact is that Japan Expo 2011 is a privileged place for Namco Banda? to show its next games!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Hopefully.. we should have had one already though.


Should we have? 



Fullazare said:


> Just rumours, don't hope too much.
> 
> But the fact is that Japan Expo 2011 is a privileged place for Namco Banda? to show its next games!



Yea, it's on the 30th so I'm thinking we'll see somthing.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone think they should try active awakenings/transformations like they did in the accel games. Press a button, wait about 2-3 seconds , Mangekyo mode/Gates/Flying Kazekage/ect , Health loss over time till its time limit runs out or till you cancel it.

Like this
[YOUTUBE]uszMCFGjV3U[/YOUTUBE]

What would you guys think if they added that and also kept the awakenings balanced, and with the choice to pick your power up. For example the choice between Itachi's MS mode or Susano'o


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

That'd actually be pretty good  To choose your awakening is even better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

the narutimate series were just much much deeper.. and that resulted in the fights being much more intense..


----------



## slickcat (Jun 26, 2011)

susano is supposed to drain itachis health, there should be consequences for awakenings in battle as opposed to selecting awakened forms b4 battle, also online shouldnt hv the ability to select awakenings b4 battle or it can be a separate match mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2011)

Anything is better then what they did in NUNS2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

awakenings should be banned all together from ranked matches if you ask me..


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

I want cool downs 
spamming and jump kunai and just sub are pissing me off I want battles


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope the battle mechanics will get tweaked alot,
adding more depth to it 'n stuff.
Also, the 1st scan revealed that Raikage and his escorts are in, so i guess the upcoming scans would reveal Mei, Onoki and Danzo.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 26, 2011)

V said:


> Also, the 1st scan revealed that Raikage and his escorts are in, so i guess the upcoming scans would reveal Mei, Onoki and Danzo.



Don't you mean Dosu, Zaku and Kin?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Don't you mean Dosu, Zaku and Kin?



most likely Dosu won't appear Kishi isn't that big a troll


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

Hopefully they get confirmed after the Kages.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 26, 2011)

Honestly, just as long as Dosu makes it, I'll be happy. 
Kin is alright, and Zaku pissed me off.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 26, 2011)

Am I the only that thinks Dosu, Zaku, and Kin would all just be a waste of character slots?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

*TEAM SHIGURE *



Greenbeast said:


> Am I the only that thinks Dosu, Zaku, and Kin would all just be a waste of character slots?



Yes


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *TEAM SHIGURE *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



Indeed

They deserve to be in as much as Karin was in UNS2


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

Sharingan2000 said:


> Indeed
> 
> They deserve to be in as much as Karin was in UNS2



Listen to this fair individual, folks. He has great knowledge


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 26, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Am I the only that thinks Dosu, Zaku, and Kin would all just be a waste of character slots?



I could accept Zaku and Kin not being in, but I believe that Dosu would be a solid addition to the game.

New characters I need:
Mizuki
Dosu
Chojuro
Udon
Hokage Sakura


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2011)

The narutimate games were so much deeper than both the NUNS games.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 26, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Am I the only that thinks Dosu, Zaku, and Kin would all just be a waste of character slots?



Yes. Yes you are 

Kin's Filler Bell Genjutsu is deadly :ho She caught Shikamaru with it, who Madara recently praised as being a worthy opponent! 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> I could accept Zaku and Kin not being in, but I believe that Dosu would be a solid addition to the game.
> 
> New characters I need:
> Mizuki
> ...


I would like to see all of these additions too 

There is even evidence for Hokage Sakura:


That item of clothing bears a striking resemblance to the Hokage cloak, does it not? And this particular item of clothing belongs to none other than our beloved pink haired ninja. 

Check Mate!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I could accept Zaku and Kin not being in, but I believe that Dosu would be a solid addition to the game.
> 
> New characters I need:
> Mizuki
> ...



 ..


----------



## DanE (Jun 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I could accept Zaku and Kin not being in, but I believe that Dosu would be a solid addition to the game.
> 
> New characters I need:
> Mizuki
> ...



you mean this


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

I need: 
FU(jinchuriki)
konohamaru
Hayate 
Kakashi(Gaiden)
Kishimoto(TD)


----------



## -JT- (Jun 26, 2011)

I need (not including people like the K12):
The Kages
The Body Guards
Kabutomaru
Mizuki
The Sound Genin
Team Konohamaru
Ramen Girl 
Love Letter Fodder


----------



## Saturday (Jun 26, 2011)

I mean they're okay but there's plenty of other characters that I would rather see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> The narutimate games were so much deeper than both the NUNS games.





Khris said:


> the narutimate series were just much much deeper.. and that resulted in the fights being much more intense..



:sanji

also.. if they're doing hokage sakura.. they better do hokage kakashi


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2011)

one thing i hope they change is the substitution  in the game it was spamed a lot. i hope all the kages are in the game. from shodai, the 2nd , the 3rd and minato. plus all the new characters. hopefully A's dad, gaaras dad, the 2nd mizukage and mu show jutsus soon so they will be in the game. plus onoki, mei, are also in the game. and kabuchimaru with rinnegan and sharingan madara. and he can summon the paths and gezo mado. it would be great.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 26, 2011)

I really just want Aoba though and an improved Konan.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> :sanji
> 
> also.. if they're doing hokage sakura.. they better do hokage kakashi



hmm they asked kakashi for the "5th" time but he turned it down


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2011)

if kushina is in the game she will probably just have her chakra chains. and a small possibility that they will have her be able to use the kyuubi chakra and forms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

Shota said:


> hmm they asked kakashi for the "5th" time but he turned it down



don't care.. i want a hokage costume for him.. 

i also want anbu costumes for itachi and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kisame


----------



## Prototype (Jun 26, 2011)

We need Anko in this game, too. 
Another cool character overlooked.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> don't care.. i want a hokage costume for him..
> 
> i also want anbu costumes for itachi and
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



humph a joke wasted kakashi was suppose to be the 5th Hokage


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I could accept Zaku and Kin not being in, but I believe that Dosu would be a solid addition to the game.
> 
> New characters I need:
> Mizuki
> ...



Mizuki? Dream on. He'll never get in.

Dosu.. Slight chance.

Chojuro. Definitely.

Udon..? You high?!

Hokage Sakura. WHAT THE FFFFUUUUUUUU-



Prototype said:


> We need Anko in this game, too.
> Another cool character overlooked.



I remember playing as her in a Wii game.
Yeah, she was cool indeed.
Might get in. Might.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

I just realised if you mix grell sutcliff with leeron you get Chojuro lol


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2011)

I just noticed that i dont know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 26, 2011)

Suddenly I thought of Uchiha Izuna if they are going to include him too if the include Uchiha Madara?! That would be fun actually, team-match where you play as either Izuna or Madara and have the other one as the support.. Brothers Team Ougi, both with the M.Sharingan..!! Soo want tooo..!

Off-Topic:
Wish the story was about them how they together made the Uchiha Clan one of the strongest clan and in the end, end up killing each other for some reason..!

-LS-

EDIT: Or add him as an alternate outfit/costume for Uchiha Madara ;D


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

V said:


> I just noticed that i dont know what the fuck you are talking about



yes you do  

just search them


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 26, 2011)

Think we will get another fix on monday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

shitty move-sets are shitty..

*Uchiha Itachi*
-Normal-
O Combo = combo -> Katon
O + Lstick Left/Right = combo -> that throw he used on sasuke
O + Lstick Up = combo -> Bunshin-Bakuha
O + Lstick Down = -> Shuriken Barrage
Lstick tilt = Crows like UNS2
Air Combo = normal combo
Hold/Throw = Genjutsu
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Jutsu = Genjutsu (close-range)
Jutsu (hold) = Tsukyomi (close-range)
Ougi = Amaterasu

*-Awakening- Susano'o + Mangekyou Sharingan*
O Combo = Susano'o Combo
O + Lstick Left/Right = Susano'o Combo
O + Lstick Up = Susano'o Combo
O + Lstick Down = Susano'o Combo
Lstick tilt = Katon
Air Combo = N/A
Hold/Throw = Susano'o Slash 
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shuriken
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shuriken
Jutsu = Amaterasu (follows)
Jutsu (hold) = Amaterasu (on-target)
Ougi = Sealed in Gourd


*Uchiha Sasuke*
-Normal-
O Combo = Combo -> Chidori
O + Lstick Left/Right = Sword Combo
O + Lstick Up = Combo -> Katon
O + Lstick Down = Combo -> Chidroi Nagashi
Lstick tilt = Hawk Summon
Air Combo =  Combo -> Housenka
Hold/Throw = Genjutsu
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Jutsu = Amaterasu (follows)
Jutsu (hold) = Enton: Kagatsuchi.. 360..
Ougi = Amaterasu + Tsukyomi combo like he did to Danzou.. 

*-Awakening-Susano'o + Mangekyou Sharingan*
O Combo = Susano'o Combo
O + Lstick Left/Right = Susano'o Combo
O + Lstick Up = Susano'o Combo
O + Lstick Down = Susano'o Combo
Lstick tilt = Katon
Air Combo = Susano'o Combo
Hold/Throw = Susano'o grab like he did to danzou
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Jutsu = Amaterasu (follows)
Jutsu (hold) = Shoots Arrow 
Ougi = Amaterasu Arrows


*Pain*
-Normal- 
O Combo = Rods Combo -> Shinra Tensie
O + Lstick Left/Right = Asura Pain Combo
O + Lstick Up = Animal Pain Summons
O + Lstick Down = Animal Pain Summons
Lstick tilt = Naraka Pain's Tounge Summon
Air Combo = Combo -> Preta Pain pinning opponent and sucking his/her/its chakra :ho
Hold/Throw = Human Pain Mind Reading
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shuriken
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shuriken
Jutsu = Asura Pain Missiles 
Jutsu (hold) = Asura Pain Laser
Ougi = Six Paths of Pain -> Tendou Pain using his rods

*-Awakening- Tendou Pain Focus*
O Combo = Rods Combo -> Rocks Collision
O + Lstick Left/Right = Rods Combo -> Rocks Collision
O + Lstick Up = Rods Combo -> Rocks Collision
O + Lstick Down = Rods Combo -> Rocks Collision
Lstick tilt = Levitating towrads opponent
Air Combo = Combo -> pinning down with rods
Hold/Throw = Bashou Tenin -> Rod
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens 
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Jutsu = Shinra Tensie -one hand animationj
Jutsu (hold) = Bigger Shinra Tensie -two hands animation
Ougi = Chibaku Tensie -> Chou Shinra Tensie.. i don't care about realstic damage.. i just wanna it to look cool :33


*Kisame*
-Normal-Samehada is alreadu unwraped
O Combo = Combo -> Samehada Slash
O + Lstick Left/Right = Combo -> Mizubunshin Combo 
O + Lstick Up = Combo -> Shark Summon
O + Lstick Down = Combo -> Water Prison -> Samehada Slash
Lstick tilt = Doton: Dochou Senko.. the one he used against team Gai 
Air Combo = Combo -> Samehada pinning down the opponent
Hold/Throw = Water Prison -> Samehada Slash
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Jutsu = Suiton Suikodan No Jutsu
Jutsu (hold) = Suiton: Goshokuzame (same mechanics but 5 sharks into 2 seperate projectiles) 
Ougi = Suiton Dai Bakusui Shouha -> Kisame+Samehada Fusion Combo
*
-Awakening-without Samehada*
O Combo = Taijutsu Combo -> Suikodan
O + Lstick Left/Right = Taijutsu Combo -> Shark Summon
O + Lstick Up = Taijutsu Combo -> Mizubunshin Combo
O + Lstick Down = Taijutsu Combo - Mini Baksui Shouha
Lstick tilt = Kick he used on Samehada
Air Combo = Taijutsu Combo
Hold/Throw = Water Prison + Shark Summon
Shurikens/Kunais [] = mini-sharks 
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Suikodan no Jutsu
Jutsu = Suiton: Goshokuzame (like normal)
Jutsu (hold) = Suiton: Senjikizame (summons and rides a shark-infested water wave)
Ougi = Suiton Daikodan no Jutsu


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> shitty move-sets are shitty..



I hope you're not talking about mine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

i was actually talking about mine 

i like yours


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I want Kimimaro he is God in UNS1


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> i was actually talking about mine
> 
> i like yours



Hehe, thanks. I'm gonna make some more later, it's the only thing you can do to ease your curiosity while waiting for this game 



Shota said:


> I want Kimimaro he is *almost a *God like Itachi *in* UNS1



Ficks'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

for new characters, i just want shodai back 

i will make my wish move-list later :33


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ficks'd


Itachi was no god Kimimaro pwns him easily in UNS1


----------



## Saturday (Jun 27, 2011)

So do people generally prefer how UNS1 or how UNS2 did the story? 

I'm hoping for more of a sandbox style thing.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

A sandbox type game would be godlike.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

its a damn anime fighting game.. brush off the story mode, and focus more on the gameplay


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> its a damn anime fighting game.. brush off the story mode, and focus more on the gameplay



And let it become like tekken 6?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

*Senju Hashirama*
-Normal-
O Combo = Combo -> Mokuton Variant
O + Lstick Left/Right = Combo -> Mokuton Variant
O + Lstick Up = Combo -> Mokuton Variant
O + Lstick Down = Combo -> Tsunade Ground Shattering Punch
Lstick tilt = Mokuton bridge
Air Combo = Combo
Hold/Throw = Combo he used on Hiruzen
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Shurikens
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Weapons from the scroll 
Jutsu = Mokuton Roots (appears on target)
Jutsu (hold) = Mokuton Tree (appears on target)
Ougi = Bringer Of Darkness -> Uses Weapons from that scroll he used against Madara

-Awakening- Bijuu's Control
O Combo = Combo -> Hachibi's Tentacel
O + Lstick Left/Right = Combo -> Nibi's Fire Ball
O + Lstick Up = Combo -> Ichibi's Renku Dan
O + Lstick Down = Combo -> Sanbi's Tails
Lstick tilt = Gobi Charge
Air Combo = Nanabi Combo
Hold/Throw = Yonbi related grapple
Shurikens/Kunais [] = Roukobi's Bubbles
Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Roukobi's Bubbles (bigger)
Jutsu = Bijuu Beast Bomb (Sphere)
Jutsu (hold) = Bijuu Beast Bomb (Shockwave)
Ougi = Mokuton Hijutsu Jikai Koutan


wishful thinking is wishful 



Shota said:


> And let it become like tekken 6?



we already have access to the story via manga and anime  
outside of unlocking characters.. story mode has no relevance.. just do arcade style story with cinematics..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2011)

Prototype said:


> We need Anko in this game, too.
> Another cool character overlooked.



This^

Anko's awesome.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> outside of unlocking characters.. story mode has no relevance.. just do arcade style story with cinematics..


Storm 2 has a great story mode, with beautiful 2D landscapes, huge boss battles, and great surprises, like for instance end of chapter 2, end of chapter 6, or all the ending.
All this involve us into an awesome story mode, and I don't want a mission system like in the first Storm anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Storm 2 has a great story mode, with beautiful 2D landscapes, huge boss battles, and great surprises, like for instance end of chapter 2, end of chapter 6, or all the ending.
> All this involve us into an awesome story mode, and I don't want a mission system like in the first Storm anymore.



still doesn't make it relevant 

whether good or bad.. it would be better if that hard work went into the actual gameplay..


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

I want anti-aliasing for the Xbox 360 version.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Storm 2 has a great story mode, with beautiful *2D* landscapes, huge boss battles, and great surprises, like for instance end of chapter 2, end of chapter 6, or all the ending.
> All this involve us into an awesome story mode, and I don't want a mission system like in the first Storm anymore.



             .


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Storm 2 has a great story mode, *with beautiful 2D landscapes*, huge boss battles, and great surprises, like for instance end of chapter 2, end of chapter 6, or all the ending.
> All this involve us into an awesome story mode, and I don't want a mission system like in the first Storm anymore.



To the bolded maybe so but the 2D Landscapes and the 3D models Look horrible together I'd much rather a 3D hub world like the first storm game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> To the bolded maybe so but the 2D Landscapes and the 3D models Look horrible together I'd much rather a 3D hub world like the first storm game.



Anyone mind showing me an example  of these '2D landescapes'?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Anyone mind showing me an example  of these '2D landescapes'?



This is the best one I think I can find at the moment 

Compare that to this:


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

Storm 3 should feature fully 2d world.
Then it would be true to the anime _even more. _


----------



## Saturday (Jun 27, 2011)

Should we be expecting anything today?


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

My characters that i want to see in this game at the top of my head
1.young kakashi
2.anbu kakashi.
3.anbu itachi
4.anbu danzo
5.Omoi
now everyone list their top 5 GO!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 27, 2011)

Top 5 Wanted Characters
- Uchiha Madara
- Danzou
- Senju Hashirama
- Senju Tobirama
- Sarutobi Hirzuen

-LS-


----------



## Saturday (Jun 27, 2011)

My top 5
1.Omoi
2.Haku
3.Zabuza
4.Chojuro
5.Konan(improved )


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

Who wants to see the white fang in this game


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

V said:


> Storm 3 should feature fully 2d world.
> Then it would be true to the anime _even more. _



No thank you, Storm 1 had the perfect World and looked great. Storm 2 looked like crap on a stick. I'd rather have a few fully 3D Hub Villages then have have 2D fixed camra with the characters that looks like crap in comparison to the Background.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

My top 5, in no particular order

1. Gaiden Kakashi
2. Gaiden Obito
3. Danzo
4. Shigure! 
5. Boss Chief Tobirama Sama


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

i want to see a kakashi gaiden side story


----------



## Prototype (Jun 27, 2011)

My top 5:
-Danzō
-Mei
-Kimimaro
-Dosu
-Madara (as his own character, and not Tobi's awakening)


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Kushina
2. Karui
3. RM Naruto.
4. Killer Bee (they're probably going to improve the way he plays)
5. Darui


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, i'll change my list slightly as everyone seemed to be disgusted by my mentioning of Hokage Sakura.

In order:
1. Dosu
2. Mizuki
3. Chojuro
4. Udon
5. Demon brothers (as a duo)


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

i'll put another top 5 since i started this game. lets see oh

1.Third KazeKage-non puppet
2.Nagato when he was adult healthy
3.Sakumo Hatake
4.Anbu Yamato
5.Shisui Uchiha they should really put him


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i want to see a kakashi gaiden side story



Yeah that should be in.
Since everyone does this:
top 5
1. Haku
2. Chojuro
3. Onoki
4. Danzo
5. Madara


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Ok, i'll change my list slightly as everyone seemed to be disgusted by my mentioning of Hokage Sakura.
> 
> In order:
> 1. Dosu
> ...



Who the fuck was Disgusted by that mention is fucking stupid Hokage Sakura would be awesome especialy if they made her look like this :


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay Now for Round 2 of my Game. Name Top 5 Jutsu
1.Minato Space-time Barrier
2.Izanagi
3.Pain Chibaku Tensei
4.Pain massive shinra tensei
5.Pain Gedo Mazo

if you didnt do Round 1 which was name top 5 chars
do both or anybody could do both whichever,Let the games begin ready set GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturday (Jun 27, 2011)

Top 5 Jutsu
1.Kisame's Water Dome
2.Raikage's Raiton Shroud
3.Konan's New move
4.Sakura's sleep bombs
5.Onoki's Flight


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 27, 2011)

Top 5 jutsu it is then! Not necessarily in order this time:
1. Vibrating Sound Drill
2. Transformation: Double-headed Wolf
3. Drunken fist
4. Lightning Stationery (actually this should be B's shurikens)
5. Sexy technique


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 27, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> This is the best one I think I can find at the moment
> 
> Compare that to this:


Oh please... 
Did you play more than five minutes?

On a HDTV the game looks fantastic.
Some landscapes we can see during all the story mode :


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Oh please...
> Did you play more than five minutes?
> 
> On a HDTV the game looks fantastic.
> Some landscapes we can see during all the story mode :



 I played through the whole story mode and beyond. I know what I'm talking about.

The Landscapes look beautiful yes, but the character models look like crap on them. I'd rather have Character Models and Backgrounds that fit together then have a a painted background that looks great but Character models that look like utter crap on top of them.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 27, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> The Landscapes look beautiful yes


That's just what I meant in my original post in the previous page.
Thank you to approve.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> That's just what I meant in my original post in the previous page.
> Thank you to approve.



 You missed the point of why they shouldn't be used. They could be used as concept art but as Landscapes for the Character models? No just no.


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to visit the other hidden villages as well.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 27, 2011)

nope I hate the 2D world with no control over camera, its resident evil or dino crisis in the ps1 era.

I prefer NUNS1 more with more places to travel to, plus chakra run over a stupid attempt to prolong play time by slowing player down, I like how accel 1 did its version.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

I know they're not going to focus on story mode but, damn I can't wait for the Chuunin Exams  I wanna see how they're going to do that


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

what've they put a battle damage system like tenkaichi where you get beat and stuff


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

Um.. What?


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 27, 2011)

i mean what if your clothes get ripped when you fight. if you throw a kunai it would stick on that person and their health will drop from bleeding if they didnt take it out.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 27, 2011)

The only battle damage they show in these games are in story mode and it's just after a fight and it's just on their faces.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Top 5 Characters(no order)
Haku 
Kimimaro
FU(Jinchuriki)
Kabuto(Oro Mode)
Sasuke(post timeskip) 

Top 5 Jutsu(no order) 
wind Release: Vacuum Spheres
Ice Release: Crystal Ice Mirror
Edo Tenshi 
Kamui
Gedo Mazo


----------



## slickcat (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyways my top 5 are
RM naruto
Danzo
Anbu kakashi
Omoi
mifune(if absent then darui)
mostly kenjutsu users for me



see those anbu kakashi specials my fav is the sharingan counter ,love such animations


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2011)

my top 5.

1.Zabuza
2.Kidomaru
3.Mei
4.Susanoo Sasuke
5.Utakata


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

My other Top 5

1. Okisuke
2. Yagura
3. Mifune
4. Hanzo
5. Darui


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Kimmimaro is all I need to be happy.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jun 27, 2011)

Top 5 characters
1.Kushina
2.Kurotsuchi
3.Mei
4.Onoki
5.Pakura

Top 5 jutsu
1.Lava Release: Quicklime Congealing Technique
2.Scorch Release: Extremely Steaming Murder 
3.Paper Person of God Technique 
4.Mind Clone Switch Technique
5.Lightning Illusion Flash of Lightning Pillar


----------



## Prototype (Jun 27, 2011)

Jutsus I'd like to see:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Chibaku Tensei
-Banshō Ten'in
-Paper Person of God Technique
-Daikōdan 
-Double Lariat


----------



## Badalight (Jun 27, 2011)

PLEASE let us start the fight in our awakening modes! Fighting the CPU's was fun, but would've been more epic if I could've started Bee out in his hachibi mode and fought him that way. The game eventually became too easy even on the hardest difficulty with the handicap completely in the CPU's favor.


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

Okisuke?
Yagura?
Why'd any filler characters get in??


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

*Okisuke*



*Yagura*




Okisuke's from the 5 Kage Summit Arc and Yagura's the 4th Mizukage... Fillers? What?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure most of these characters won't get in...

But yeah, a man can dream.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 27, 2011)

Since we listed our top 5 wanted characters and jutsus, what about top 5 sages?

- Chuunin Exam Stage 1
- Chuunin Exam Stage 2 (Finals)
- Naruto Bridge
- The Bridge where Sasuke and Danzou fought
- Valley of the End (from the anime where you can walk all the way up to the statues and all the way down to the water)

-LS-


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

To 5 characters

1. Danzo
2. Raikage
3. Ao
4. Mizukage
5. Choujiro


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Rideable Summons?  

That would make the battles so much more interesting.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> - Valley of the End (from the anime where you can walk all the way up to the statues and all the way down to the water)
> 
> -LS-


Yes please! I really hope they experiment a bit more with the game than the previous two games.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

A stage I really want is Unraikyo, Killer Bee's stage. The one they never provided in UNS2 along with Killer Bee's Boss Battle


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 27, 2011)

^^This was one of my first complaints about NUNS2 as well.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm I want a taijutsu system were instead of knj spam you can dodge like in Burst limit and knj to a degree

and chakra was like life use it all and die but that would cause ppl to think no need for that when they can spam


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 27, 2011)

Chakra didn't mean shit because every jutsu in the game broke flow by throwing you across the map. It's like wtf?!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Chakra didn't mean shit because every jutsu in the game broke flow by throwing you across the map. It's like wtf?!



This  They should make the chakra cost go down instantly (like it normally does) instead only when you miss. If you hit someone successfully with your jutsu, the chakra should decrease slowly while the opponent is being flown (like your chakra is draining) to the other side of the room. You can't charge during this time, so it balances the chakra intake


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah and they were spammable to get knock backs which are automatic in NUNS2


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually never seen a character in Naruto gather inn chakra like the Z fighters does with their KI.. So maybe Chakra should be unchargeable, something like Kingdom Hearts 2 MP system where you have to wait til it recharges itself and KnJ can use the whole Chakra as Heal/Cure in Kingdom Hearts 2 does with Soras MP..! That way Taijutsu will be more important and jutsus and KnJ less spamable x)

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Only one solution..


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

well I mentioned the chakra life thing since using all your chakra in the show kills them


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Only one solution..



Ninja Storm 1 mechanics for Ninja Storm 3?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm I want UNS3 Mechanics which are better than 1 and 2 combined


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> So maybe Chakra should be unchargeable, something like Kingdom Hearts 2 MP system where you have to wait til it recharges itself



That's actually a good idea. This almost makes Taijutsu mandatory within the game mechanics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's actually a good idea. This almost makes Taijutsu mandatory within the game mechanics



which would make the game better 

i did like the budokai series Ki mechanics where the ki just stops decreasing or increasing at a specific bar.. this way, you can't spam shit.. and if you're on the defensive; you still have a couple of bars to attack/punish with.. 

this worked greatly with ultras.. 

since the only way to pull an ultra is to attack.. not just charge + spam ougis..


they can even go deeper and have different chi/ki tiers like Budokai 2+3.. 

oh Budokai


----------



## Saturday (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think none of this is really news but hey it's something.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's actually a good idea. This almost makes Taijutsu mandatory within the game mechanics



not only that, but the chakra button would be replaced with something else as second attack button maybe 

Chakra-Shurikens/Kunais can still be used without the triangle button, instead of triangle then square, why not hold square down (charge) then release the button and tada chakra shurikens/kunais xP

Chakra Dash, hmm I dunno bout that, but maybe Guard + X + Lstick Up could dash up to your opponent and instead of Lstick Up, Down = Backwards Dash, Right/Left = Side Dash ;P

And we still have the Rstick and R3 button for Jutsus like in the Tenkaichi and Raging Blast series..

There is so many ways to improve the UNS series fighting/battle engine =D

-LS-


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Budokai mechanics would be perfect and closer to the anime


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't wait for Shigure


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> Budokai mechanics would be perfect and closer to the anime


No thanks, while fun, the restricted feeling gets old.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No thanks, while fun, the restricted feeling gets old.



I'm not saying completely use it just use it to make it better


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm not saying completely use it just use it to make it better


 I'm curious and how'd that look, it could be done.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm curious and how'd that look, it could be done.



imagine rock lee vs neji were there was a taijutsu mini-game and if you press it right you can dodge then score a hit or dodge back and forth til the mini time is up


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Am i the only one that wants a Dojo mode ? Broken Bond had one


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I WANT A CREATE YOUR OWN NINJA MODE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> I WANT A CREATE YOUR OWN NINJA MODE!!!!!!!!



That's very broad, please expand upon that


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Tag team 4 vs too, make fights super epic, also custom health bars


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I want a mode were you design your own academy student (mine would be an effeminate boy like Haku ) from hair,eyes,and etc also allowing them to lvl up til they can have enough chakra to learn a jutsu once they make genin they choose a ougi ,chakra nature is chosen by choices when you start and kekkei genkai by DLC or 100% completion of story mode.Also choice of starting village 

and usuable in online 

idk any ideas to expand on this topic


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> I want a mode were you design your own academy student (mine would be an effeminate boy like Haku ) from hair,eyes,and etc also allowing them to lvl up til they can have enough chakra to learn a jutsu once they make genin they choose a ougi ,chakra nature is chosen by choices when you start and kekkei genkai by DLC or 100% completion of story mode.Also choice of starting village
> 
> and usuable in online
> 
> idk any ideas to expand on this topic



that would be cool, an over the course of the game you grow older too.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

exactly and get a time skip redesign but now that I think about it this could be a separate game  I'd pre-order it just to pwn Uchiha and Uzumaki Clones


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> exactly and get a time skip redesign but now that I think about it this could be a separate game  I'd pre-order it just to pwn Uchiha and Uzumaki Clones



Same Broken Bonds is the closest to a rpg naruto game we'll get im afraid


----------



## Prototype (Jun 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Chakra didn't mean shit because every jutsu in the game broke flow by throwing you across the map. It's like wtf?!



Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Shinra Tensei *+ Attack Support during Team Mode*



Fixed


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 27, 2011)

It would be cool to have a mode called something like "Destiny Mode". You start off as an acedemy student. You do some basic training like being able to control your chakra and make clones. It should be hard to do, because your ninja is inexperienced. Once you established the basics, they should have like a mini quiz with easy stuff as long as you read the manga or watch the show. Then after all that, you can work on ninjutsu, genjutsu, and/or taijutsu. To work on all three will be hard as it will be hard on your ninja's body. But if you keep at it you can become an all around ninja like Kakashi. You could have the choice to go up to Iruka or whoever tell them if you want to work on fire element, water, lightning, ect... For taijutsu you can have lots of sparing matches and lots of training exercises like Lee would have. For genjutsu you can work on mental exercises and read a lot of scrolls or something about it. Once you graduated your put with a random team and set off on little missions.

Now for "destiny mode" there will be it's own story. This takes place a long time after Naruto and the others death. You will have boss battle with filler characters and another war breaks out or something. Your goal is to be the best overall ninja you can be, be a hero in the war, and become hokage.

That's just a little something that I was thinking. I don't know what do you guys think?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> It would be cool to have a mode called something like "Destiny Mode". You start off as an acedemy student. You do some basic training like being able to control your chakra and make clones. It should be hard to do, because your ninja is inexperienced. Once you established the basics, they should have like a mini quiz with easy stuff as long as you read the manga or watch the show. Then after all that, you can work on ninjutsu, genjutsu, and/or taijutsu. To work on all three will be hard as it will be hard on your ninja's body. But if you keep at it you can become an all around ninja like Kakashi. You could have the choice to go up to Iruka or whoever tell them if you want to work on fire element, water, lightning, ect... For taijutsu you can have lots of sparing matches and lots of training exercises like Lee would have. For genjutsu you can work on mental exercises and read a lot of scrolls or something about it. Once you graduated your put with a random team and set off on little missions.
> 
> Now for "destiny mode" there will be it's own story. This takes place a long time after Naruto and the others death. You will have boss battle with filler characters and another war breaks out or something. Your goal is to be the best overall ninja you can be, be a hero in the war, and become hokage.
> 
> That's just a little something that I was thinking. I don't know what do you guys think?


I just said this   but I appreciate the expanded explanation


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> I just said this   but I appreciate the expanded explanation



Oh really?  Sorry bout that. Was reading earlier pages, but didn't see your post. At least that's two of us who likes the idea .

edit: now I see your post. Yes I agree.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Oh really?  Sorry bout that. Was reading earlier pages, but didn't see your post. At least that's two of us who likes the idea .
> 
> edit: now I see your post. Yes I agree.



well it's a badass idea.  what char would you make 

Enzan Yuki is mine (from Haku's Clan with Ice release) I'd train him to Mizukage


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

*Shigure Shigure Shigure!!!*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> well it's a badass idea.  what char would you make
> 
> Enzan Yuki is mine (from Haku's Clan with Ice release) I'd train him to Mizukage



Well I really like your Haku type of character, seems really badass. You could also expand on other ice jutsus. I think I would have mine be more of an all around shinobi. Having some genjutsu, taijutsu, and nin. His strengths would be water and his taijutsu. I would like him to climb through the Anbu ranks, and be a badass. It would also be cool if you coud choose what village you would want to be in.

Although I don't have a name for him yet.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> Well I really like your Haku type of character, seems really badass. You could also expand on other ice jutsus. I think I would have mine be more of an all around shinobi. Having some genjutsu, taijutsu, and nin. His strengths would be water and his taijutsu. I would like him to climb through the Anbu ranks, and be a badass. It would also be cool if you coud choose what village you would want to be in.
> 
> Although I don't have a name for him yet.



I wish I could make my own jutsu with a V2 Ice Armor, I want him to be a Nintaijutsu expert in game able to use Crystal Ice Mirrors to warp all around and a Ice Dome Ougi. I would work on his Taijutsu skills mainly and ninjutsu to compliment my melee power. I'd rise to Mizukage or Anbu/Hunter Nin.Your Char actually compliments mine my Ice Release(Water/Wind) your water release or Storm Release (Water/Lightning)


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

*Oboro Oboro Oboro!!! *


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

I just realized: first and foremost, we need Zetsu in this game.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Oboro Oboro Oboro!!! *



every time you say Shigure I think of sand  

and with Oboro a Whirlpool


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I just realized: first and foremost, we need Zetsu in this game.


What would his moveset consist of?


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What would his moveset consist of?



Perhaps he could use his spore technique to absorb health/chakra from the enemy. Sort of like Cell from the DBZ games. Of course, stipulations are necessary for this to work because it could be abused.

Or maybe, depending on who you're facing, you gain the opponent's moveset. It would be similar, albeit somewhat different, to his Substitute Technique vs. Bee.

Just throwing some ideas out there.  It would require some creativity, since Zetsu's been mostly supportive.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> every time you say Shigure I think of sand



 What a way to shatter dreams...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What a way to shatter dreams...



fodder is fodder


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Perhaps he could use his spore technique to absorb health/chakra from the enemy. Sort of like Cell from the DBZ games. Of course, stipulations are necessary for this to work because it could be abused.
> 
> Or maybe, depending on who you're facing, you gain the opponent's moveset. It would be similar, albeit somewhat different, to his Substitute Technique vs. Bee.
> 
> Just throwing some ideas out there.  It would require some creativity, since Zetsu's been mostly supportive.


That actually sounds amazing, I'm on board for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

it would be really funny if is the third game without a training/practice mode


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2011)

It just needs more modes like arcade, survival and stuff


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Tournament mode.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Tournament mode.



*ONLINE* Tournament mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Even better.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Naruto Force Mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

What would that consist of?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> *ONLINE* Tournament mode.



That'd be so godfucking awesome but I'm sure no game developer is gonna implement that in an actual game


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Running around and punching enemies
lol


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

V said:


> Running around and punching enemies
> lol


Original.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 28, 2011)

okay the creator of top 5 chars and top 5 jutsu is back for round 3. Name new 5 improvements or mechanics you want to see out of the game could be anything.
I'll go first

1. more clothes and environment damage
2. Itachi Skeletal Susanoo
3. copy someone moveset and jutsu with sharingan
4. mangekyo sharingan slows down time like itachi in NUNS
5. A special jutsu for itachi to cast tsukuyomi if you hit him while awakenend

Ready set GO!


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Itachi isn't everything


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 28, 2011)

V said:


> Itachi isn't everything


i know i suppose i just want to see that first


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Slowing down time + lag = online disaster.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Slowing down time + lag = online disaster.


thats true


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 28, 2011)

Have Dosu, Mizuki, Udon, Hokage Sakura and the Demon Brothers been confirmed yet?

It's weird that i can't seem to find much info on them...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Hokage Sakura? Wut?

You sound like 24 Hours now.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 28, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Have Dosu, Mizuki, Udon, Hokage Sakura and the Demon Brothers been confirmed yet?
> 
> It's weird that i can't seem to find much info on them...



No they have only confirmed A, Shii, Darui, Haku, Zabuza, pre-skip Naruto and preskip Sasuke.

All of the characters you mentioned have like a 00.0001% of actually being in the game.

Well Dosu has a good chance I guess.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Hokage Sakura? Wut?
> 
> You sound like 24 Hours now.



Tsunade, minus the tits.

Confirm the Sound Five already, and Danzō. Then I'll be happy. I should start planning my potential dream team, too. 
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasuke and Itachi susano'o volley.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Haku and Kimimaro Crystal Bone Combo


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Have Dosu, Mizuki, Udon, Hokage Sakura and the Demon Brothers been confirmed yet?
> 
> It's weird that i can't seem to find much info on them...



This' guy's actually serious about that...  Wow


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

He's talking about that for ages, where have you been?


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He's talking about that for ages, where have you been?





Well, we all know Tobi is Mizuki, so...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He's talking about that for ages, where have you been?



I've been here since he first said it, but I'm surprised he's still going on about it like he expects it to happen  

He's funny like that though


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

DITB's wit and intelligence is unparalleled  Plus he has the freedom to voice his wish of having those awesome characters in the game!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

hmm I sense this game will be like NUNS2 with Add on Content


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

Dosu, I agree 100% about. He needs another game appearance. 
The Demon Brothers would be interesting, too, actually.

However, only Dosu really has any chance of getting in, but sadly it's slim.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

^ 

Mizuki's been in games before- he can do it again


----------



## Saturday (Jun 28, 2011)

-JT- said:


> ^
> 
> Mizuki's been in games before- he can do it again



He was an Iruka clone in that game though.

Hmmm...I wouldn't mind seeing Iruka in the game.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 28, 2011)

Iruka needs to get in before mizuki.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 28, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Well, we all know Tobi is Mizuki, so...



Don't post spoilers, it ruins everyone else's experience 



Greenbeast said:


> He was an Iruka clone in that game though.



Iruka was the Mizuki clone.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:
			
		

> Iruka was the Mizuki clone.



This 

Iruka has zero feats other than a terrible filler jutsu and a sealing technique that Naruto laughed off.

Mizuki has the secret weapon of the series- giant shuriken


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Mizuki has the secret weapon of the series- giant shuriken



Iruka tanked it.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Iruka tanked it.



Mizuki would have later destroyed Iruka had Naruto not intervened 

Plus Mizuki was going easy before


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

The only way this game can ever please all the fans, is to

Have all characters. Even the filler ones 

Have excellent fighting mechanics with alot depth.

A great story mode with a fully 3d free roamable world of Naruto. (all lands along with the hidden villages.)


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Which is virtually impossible, unfortunately 

I would love to see a game though with every single character who has ever fought, in it


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the main purpose of these games is fanservice.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

It is 

But the developers believe we all want over powered Itachis and 5 different versions of Naruto


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

That we not.
Atleast me.
I want Chojuro, Ao, Fuu and Torune


----------



## -JT- (Jun 28, 2011)

Aside from DITB's brilliant suggestions (and the people who are bound to get in like the Konoha 12), I want Mei, Fu, Danzo and Onoki... Basically the Kages and their Bodyguards


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jun 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I hope they add some genuine fighting-game modes to this or else I won't give a darn.
> 
> --------------------------------
> *Want I want to see improved:*
> ...



they should also add being able to create your own person improve the story mode make it more like broken bond and improve the leader boards for online to many people hacked them


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

*@-JT-*They will if this is going to the Kage Summit Arc.
_Trust me. _


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (10 members and 0 guests)
V, Paper Person, Noctis Lucis Caelum, Prototype, XxX yellowflash 47 XxX, -JT-, DosuIsTheBest, Dim Mak, Off the Wall, AK47SUKI 187

Hurr 
people sure are hyped up


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 28, 2011)

So what is going on with this game?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 28, 2011)

The game would be so much fun with a ton of characters. It would be really interesting to see all the different characters having random fights, and to not have to see the same few characters using the same jutsus all the time.

Also, just another point to make that would give priority to Dosu over a member of the group a few people have been suggesting: Dosu defeated Choji - an amazing ninja - in a rather quick time. Yet a certain member of the Sound Five failed to defeat Choji...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Gurren makes it in.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Shiii

Guuu

Rrre


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shiii
> 
> Guuu
> 
> Rrre



Saand 

Cooffin


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooo

Bbo

Rro


----------



## Prototype (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ooo
> 
> Bbo
> 
> Rro



Yeah, he should actually be in this game. 
Pein can stomp him for failing at the Chūnin Exams.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Then Madara will stomp Pein for failing at recovering the ninetails


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Then Naruto will pwn Madara for taking his Sauce.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Because Naruto can do that as of now


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, he pretty much can.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Just waiting for Sauce's EMS


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine Madara's awakening in NUNS 2 as a playable character. 

Or current Madara, is your body ready?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Talk about overpowered.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Talk about overpowered.



They'll probably do to Madara what they did to Pein


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully they learned something since last time, hopefully.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> All they had to do for me is add Tayuya in it.
> Regardless, though i'll be buying this game day one if it's real.



I think its about time.
If Kimimaro was in the first one then why not add the other 4 members.
Besides, *I want her in too *


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

I want Tonton


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Inbefore1000posts.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Not quite yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

That will be me!  or will it?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

If more people will post.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Like me.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 28, 2011)

I watched a video with Young Kakashi from Kakashi Gaiden in Accel 3 and want him and Obito to be added in this game aswell and not just them, but also Teen Kakashi (Kyuubi Attack Night) with 3 different outfits; 1.ANBU 2.Kakashi Gaiden 3.Jounin Jacket

His moveset could be from both Young Kakashi and Current Kakashi mixed with few made up moves such as Sharingan Techniques and Taijutsu Techniques..

Teen Kakashi VS Kakashi x)

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

^ If only, you never know.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Oboro?

EDIT: LOL, No one's gonna post #999, are they? 

EDIT: Wow, you guys take this #1000 thing seriously huh? 

EDIT: I wonder how long this is going to go for  How many edits am I gonna make?!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

I still want that create a ninja mode


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

THERE! I broke the halt. I ended the everlasting detour. I settled the eternal wait. HAPPY, FELLOW COMPETITIVE NFers?  Now post like you've never posted before!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Creating your own ninja would be fun.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU SKYWAAAAAAAAAAAALKERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

If you go by the count that shows at the gaming deparment's thread selection screen, you have the 1000th post, Aeion. 

(As that counts the replies, which means the OP isn't included.)


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

I win!

Scizor, shut up.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh fuck it then.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> I still want that create a ninja mode



I wish they made a create a character system like they have in Soul Calibur 4 where you create your own character from an existing character..

the only things we should be able to change is their fighting stance, jutsus, ougis and their throwable items like if you want to throw kunais or shurikens or whatever there is to choose from ;D AND ofcourse the characters face, hair and apperance and also be able to unlock and buy extra stuff from the shop(in-game) like Cursed Seal, Cursed Seal 2, Sharingan, M.Sharingan with different looks, Kyuubi modes with different tails and many more ;D

-LS-


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Scizor, shut up.



Sorry. 

I will.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I win!
> 
> Scizor, shut up.



*Technically,* I win. This was my plan all along. Uchiha acting skills ftw?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion, you're post 1001 inside the thread.

That's all I care about.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Aeion, you're post 1001 inside the thread.
> 
> That's all I care about.



But alas, is making a thread a post? There's a reason why your profile says "Posts by xxx" and "*Threads created by xxx*".

Give it up, I've been planning this since before you were born


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Bitch please, get on your knees and pray for mercy, just who the hell do you think I am?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker: 1000th post

Aeion: 1000th reply


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright... Now I'm amped for #2000


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's get it in a day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

i wish we would get some news already.. so we won't get off-topic like this


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Off topic is the best thing ever.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Who's ever heard of Naruto: The Setting Dawn? Or is that Off Topic?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

What, did I commit taboo or something?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 28, 2011)

2 more days and we may get a trailer.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

2 days is too long.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurr i am exite.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah, going to fly by for me.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hope we'll get a trailer in two days :ho

If the trailer really comes out in two days, then the wait is nothing. Too bad 'looking into the future' wasnt a part of my super power starter pack


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

2 days and everything will be revealed.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

so in a couple days we get a trailer? great


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> 2 days and everything will be revealed.



Let's hope so.

And if it is, then this thread'll have 2000 posts and 2000 replies in no time


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

I just noticed..
It isn't confirmed that this will have online play.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

It better.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2011)

Bring forth dem trailers.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm worried this will still be 1 V 1.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm worried this will still be 1 V 1.



I know I need 2 v 2 at least and 3 v 3 at most


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> I know I need 2 v 2 at least and 3 v 3 at most


Gah, shit would be so cash. Team battle tournament, anyone?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Susano'o and Kyubbi's everywhere.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Gah, shit would be so cash. Team battle tournament, anyone?



in tag team battle I bet I'd destroy even pros


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 28, 2011)

V said:


> I just noticed..
> It isn't confirmed that this will have online play.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> in tag team battle I bet I'd destroy even pros


I'll be your sidekick.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Online is a must for NUNSG 

I need a all the stuff suggested this needs to be fun 



			
				Dim Mak said:
			
		

> I'll be your sidekick.



and ass will be kicked with our power


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

This game hasn't even been announced yet


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

well I originally posted the japanese site of NUNSG


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

*Leaked?* Yes. Whatshisname is going to officially announce it at that presentwhatever Thursday.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Leaked?* Yes. Whatshisname is going to officially announce it at that presentwhatever Thursday.



That's only the influence of Kyōka Suigetsu telling you that.  
The game's already been released.


----------



## destinator (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

^Must...play as...Raikage...right now!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 29, 2011)

OMFG he jump grabbed!!!!! 

and I think clash is back YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

That looks amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

*jizzed* 

that better have been a motherfuckin' jutsu clash at the beginning


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)

yes


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Zabuza and Haku make this a day 1 buy alone.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Zabuza and Haku make this a day 1 buy alone.



Camping outside of a store at midnight?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Camping outside of a store at midnight?



Camping outside CC2 offices at midnight?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Zabuza and Haku & Raikage make this a day 1 buy alone.



Fixed.... :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fixed.... :ho


True that. 

And hopefully it only gets better from here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

longer ultimates and better online searching should be considered


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 29, 2011)

looks great getting ASAP. do you think sasuke awakening is susanoo or his ultimate jutsu now. i think its both


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> looks great getting ASAP. do you think sasuke awakening is susanoo or his ultimate jutsu now. i think its both


It's his awakening for sure, they might give him multiple ougis again.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 29, 2011)

seems like copy and paste, same empty environments with no distinction, I guess the highlight are the new characters . meh


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

I noticed that, I saw one new stage, I am worried.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 29, 2011)

@ shota that wasnt a jump grab, its his ultimate technique, and yeah to me seems we ll fight zabuza in the same bland environments just like kb vs sasuke. will wait for more info, but honestly theres nothing new here.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

I just watched the video again, and, yeah, the environments look like the same shit they've been giving us time and again. "Empty," like slick said.

Yet, it isn't really of concern to them in the end because the characters will be the selling point.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 29, 2011)

slickcat said:


> seems like copy and paste, same empty environments with no distinction, I guess the highlight are the new characters . meh



Thats what you get when you force a company who liked working on the Playstation to work multiplatform and then demand that they make there game online aswell I had no problem with it being offline only till the whiners showed up


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Who cares if they have a few of the same levels. There will be new levels among new charchters.....I cant Wait for the Scans of the other kages to come out.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

What exactly are you guys expecting with the stages?

Fully interactive maps?


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

The overall design of each map is pretty much the same thing, when it comes down to it. Nothing stands out about it.

I swear, if you fight Zabuza and Haku in those same fucking fields as every other game, I'll be pissed. Luckily, nothing's been confirmed about that...yet.


Couldn't they at least attempt something like the DBZ BT series?


----------



## slickcat (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> The overall design of each map is pretty much the same thing, when it comes down to it. Nothing stands out about it.
> 
> I swear, if you fight Zabuza and Haku in those same fucking fields as every other game, I'll be pissed. Luckily, nothing's been confirmed about that...yet.
> 
> ...



this and thnx

all the stages have same layout, till today best designed stage is chuunin exam one atleast there are some trees and you could run along the circular walls for quite a while. valley of the end is nothing like that in the anime , yet all shinobis must fight in open space .....

Anyways wasnt expecting much , this new title and characters can be patched as dlc honestly


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

I want the Kage Summit room where Zetsu appeared as a stage.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 29, 2011)

slickcat said:


> seems like copy and paste, same empty environments with no distinction, I guess the highlight are the new characters . meh


Some narutard insulted me on youtube for agreeing with this


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

V said:


> I want the Kage Summit room where Zetsu appeared as a stage.



Zetsu should make a cameo appearance in the background, yelling "HALLLOOOOO!"


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

Of course.
We need fanservice ALOT.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 29, 2011)

I say keep the same levels, maybe add few rocks and trees on them and maybe on that destroyed Konoha village rocks could be faling down on you while you fight so you have to watch out for them.. wont probably not work though, online both characters has near death health and both decides to clash their jutsus as a last stand, but right before they clash a rock falls and kills one of them.. x)

Teaser trailer didn't get me excited at all =S

-LS-

EDIT: anyway I'm going back to play Naruto: Rise of a Ninja, just beated Haku & Zabuza =P


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

There better be clashes, the two Naruto's in the beginning just seemed to go "through" one another. 

And shit I thought Sasuke was going SSJ at the end.


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey does this mean that we may actually get this game released sooner than expected?? They actually have a trailer already!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Hey does this mean that we may actually get this game released sooner than expected?? They actually have a trailer already!



I sure hope so, but I doubt it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I swear, if you fight Zabuza and Haku in those same fucking fields as every other game, I'll be pissed. Luckily, nothing's been confirmed about that...yet.


could be that the bridge arena haven't been finished or Zabuza and Haku are based on their Reanimated versions.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 29, 2011)

This game looks the exact same as the last one .


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> could be that the bridge arena haven't been finished or Zabuza and Haku are based on their Reanimated versions.



I really hope so.

Killer Bee vs. Sasuke happened on Unraikyō in the manga. In UNS2, the generic forest clearing.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope they put the clash back. Seeing those inconsistencies between jutsus were really annoying in the last game


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jun 29, 2011)

I would like a bit of differentiation between the stages, Uchiha hideout was the only one that seemed to be slightly different in NUNS2.

I liked that stage as you could hide behind the throne for the majority of the fight when your opponent was spamming shurikens. And when people chased me I'd just run round in circles, hehe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

this basically Ninja Storm 1 + Ninja Storm + few new characters


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 29, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Thats what you get when you force a company who liked working on the Playstation to work multiplatform and then demand that they make there game online aswell I had no problem with it being offline only till the whiners showed up



What?


How does the addition of online play, prevent Cc2 from adding in new maps or interactive stages?  The only thing online play does is add in replayability. 
The original UNS had 3 modes. Once you were done with story, the only thing you had was VS mode. If anything, the addition of online play boosted up UNS2 as the game lacked training mode, or any type of modes such as arcade/survival/time attack.

So no, online isn't to blame. Will Cc2 add in interactive maps? Probably not, but that isn't due to the addition of online play.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Only thing I found interesting from that trailer was Sasuke's Susanoo, everything else looked the same


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

@DosuIsTheBest

*I do that too.* It's fun.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I would like a bit of differentiation between the stages, Uchiha hideout was the only one that seemed to be slightly different in NUNS2.
> 
> I liked that stage as you could hide behind the throne for the majority of the fight when your opponent was spamming shurikens. And when people chased me I'd just run round in circles, hehe



That map pissed me off, because my opponent would run back there and I couldn't see them through the darkness. Then I'd run back there trying to find them, and get thrown off because I couldn't tell one direction from the other, being spammed from all sides.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

nice trailer looks like jutsu clashes are back


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

I really hope so, because i never got to play the first one.
I liked the qte's in Storm 2's boss battles.
Love me some button mashing.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Only thing I found interesting from that trailer was Sasuke's Susanoo, everything else looked the same



This. But damn does his Susano look good


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

i wonder if the move A used on sasuke in the trailer is his ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn... if RM Naruto is involved now... then this game is REALLY going to get interested... wink wink


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 29, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> What?
> 
> 
> How does the addition of online play, prevent Cc2 from adding in new maps or interactive stages?  The only thing online play does is add in replayability.
> ...



Go play the old Ultimate Ninja games they were a lot more interactive and the first game looked like they were heading that way as well but adding multiplayer made them split there time it's really not that hard when you consider CC2 is just a pretty small time dev, plus Multiplayer isn't as big in Japan as it is in the rest of the world so it makes sense that it would take away time from the rest of the project as they wanted to get it as good as they could.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Damn... if RM Naruto is involved now... then this game is REALLY going to get interested... wink wink



spamming mini rasenshurikens instead of weapons....DO WANT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

the spoilers are strong here


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> spamming mini rasenshurikens instead of weapons....DO WANT



this would be awesome. mini frs over shurikens. i hope RM naruto is in the game


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Bring down the house returns.


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

Bijudama as RM Naruto's Jutsu.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> the spoilers are strong here


Oh yeah, soon as I opened the first page I got smacked with them .


----------



## Jaga (Jun 29, 2011)

check out this list of potential awakenings 

i would be pretty happy with those awakenings.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> the spoilers are strong here



We have to watch out with that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I really want RM Naruto to be in this game, too


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd even be happy if the endgame was Naruto using that for the first time.

They just can't have all those separate Narutos and Sasuke's though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaga said:


> check out this list of potential awakenings
> 
> i would be pretty happy with those awakenings.



i want mini-shukaku 

that was sex in the narutimate series 

but full-sized shukaku would be boss as well


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaga said:


> check out this list of potential awakenings
> 
> i would be pretty happy with those awakenings.


Saiyan Island is awesome with their speculations.

There's still some ones not on that list.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

I liked the old game where you can taunt and unlock a transformation.


----------



## G (Jun 29, 2011)

Whattt??!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

I forget which one, I just remember taunting with Gai and Lee and going straight into the gates.

I want that in this game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

Non-health related awakenings would be cool, yes 

But, on the other hand, the health aspect _is_ part of its charm, imo..


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, at dissapointed people.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 29, 2011)

Long posts FTW. Reply to Nindo Forever in Spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 






MyNindoForever said:


> Go play the old Ultimate Ninja games they were a lot more interactive



I've already done so.



MyNindoForever said:


> and the first game looked like they were heading that way as well but



There were only  a few stages that actually were "interactive". And even then, they were certainly not mind blowing. It's still not an excuse not to add in more interactive stages. Or more features.


Not that I give a damn about interactive stages anyway. The point is, the addition of online play is not a valid excuse for_ NOT_ adding more  features. I guess because Cc2 added in online, that automatically meant that they couldnt add in training mode right? They couldn't give the combat system more depth right?   I guess that because of online , UnsG can't have more modes right?

lol  



MyNindoForever said:


> adding multiplayer made them split there time it's really not that hard when you consider CC2 is just a pretty small time dev, plus Multiplayer isn't as big in Japan as it is in the rest of the world so it makes sense that it would take away time from the rest of the project as they wanted to get it as good as they could.



Thats pretty funny. Considering that UNS 1 still had little stages that were interactive. Further more, it 

Didn't have a training mode

It did not have Two jutsus per character(similar to the UN games on the Ps2)

Still not a good combo system

No proper blockstun(in other words, if you are blocking, you can simply chakra dash in the midst to interrupt their action. Making combos unsafe)

At the end of the day, the game was still bare bones. You had 3-4 modes overall. There was no training mode. No time attack. Not a lot of content, besides the lackluster story mode. And this was for an *offline* game mind you

Many games such as Blazblue, SF,MK9, even the RB series have a lot more *content* as a whole compared to the UNS series. And all of those series have *online play*. 

If anything, Uns2 with online boosted the replayability. Because at the end of the day, this game is still a fighting game. More fighting games are becoming more online capable. The lack of online for Uns1 was retarded.  If there was no online play for Uns2, the game would be long dead. Considering the fact that they not only removed features, but after beat the damn story mode, you only had verses left. And lets be real here. The AI in fighting games are exploitable. Once you've found these exploits , and capitalize on them, they become easy. And whats the point of having an offline game only, when you'll  be facing off against the retarded ass AI? The lack of online for Uns1 didn't mean the AI was good. Because the AI in the UNS games sucked ass. Online play brings you to new players, and allows you to fight against people with different strategies, instead of the same old shit with the AI


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, at dissapointed people.



Where are _your_ bright ideas, smart guy?


----------



## Sera (Jun 29, 2011)

I take it the rest of the Kages will be in it...?


----------



## Saturday (Jun 29, 2011)

Most likely...but there's no official confirmation yet.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Where are _your_ bright ideas, smart guy?



Lol, got me.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Skwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, got me.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

So, which is you guys' most anticipated (new) character/awakening?

Mine is

*Spoiler*: __ 



RM Naruto


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

i hope they make the halth bars have a third one again


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

It's been the 30th here for almost two hours now. I want the new trailer for this game already


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, which is you guys' most anticipated (new) character/awakening?
> 
> Mine is
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Please no! 



For me, Mei.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, which is you guys' most anticipated (new) character/awakening?
> 
> Mine is
> 
> ...


 Haku/Zabuza's awakening, either they will do them justice, or they will be utter shit.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Haku/Zabuza's awakening, either they will do them justice, or they will be utter shit.



It might actually be promising..

Haku could have some crystal ice mirror variant

Zabuza could have hidden mist jutsu, where the whole battlefield is foggy and the enemy cant see anything..


That.. or you're right, but of them will be utter shit


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 29, 2011)

I seriously doubt rm naruto will be in. the story will most likely end after kage summit arc


----------



## Saturday (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm hoping the story goes to at least 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Konan vs Madara


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

plus the anime's going into filler next month. so the story in generations will likely end as far as impact's.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

What part is Impact ending at?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 29, 2011)

So you guys think multiple awakenings since we see Sasuke in full Susanoo in the trailer and then half in the scans


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if that partial Susano was Sasuke's grab...


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder if Sasuke will be given Amaterasu, or a blaze release technique, this time around.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

They didn't do too good with it in UNS2


----------



## Motochika (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised nobody has posted the trailer yet.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Did Amaterasu chase after the enemy in UNS2? 
I'm remembering two different scenarios.

@Moto - It was posted a few pages back.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 29, 2011)

Motochika said:


> I'm a bit surprised nobody has posted the trailer yet.



I'm surprised nobody has read the thread yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Did Amaterasu chase after the enemy in UNS2?
> I'm remembering two different scenarios.
> 
> @Moto - It was posted a few pages back.



Yeah but it was lousy. They should make 2 different versions, instantaneous amaterasu and traveling amaterasu, like the one in UNS2. But not on the ground, midair would be better


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2011)

Motochika said:


> I'm a bit surprised nobody has posted the trailer yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

I was looking forward to Darui, but seeing as how they might not include the war arc, he'd be kinda shit


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this going to be made like the other Ninja storm games where we get them a bit earlier than Japan? Sounds silly but I'm thrown off by the fact that they got the teaser first.


----------



## DenzelMasterS (Jun 30, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I seriously doubt rm naruto will be in. the story will most likely end after kage summit arc



I hope not; I hope it goes a bit further, but from what the teaser have already shown, I guess you might be right on the Kage summit arc being the ending. However, since the game is still "in development" I hope it goes further and will have dlc if necessary to fit every character from both generation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

I just hope they live up to their claim about changing the whole fighting mechanics  What's the point of good characters if the fighting is shit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What part is Impact ending at?



most people say its going towards the 4th great ninja war arc but i highly beg to differ.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> most people say its going towards the 4th great ninja war arc but i highly beg to differ.



And what differ do you propose?


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

I think people are getting their hopes up to an unrealistic extent. :/

I really doubt they would need to add in so much previous game content if the game was going so far as to the 4th Ninja World War.


----------



## DanE (Jun 30, 2011)

I really hope game isnt only until Danzo, last game covered 200 chapters if this game is only to Danzo its only about 40 chapters which isnt alot.


----------



## Corran (Jun 30, 2011)

DanE said:


> I really hope game isnt only until Danzo, last game covered 200 chapters if this game is only to Danzo its only about 40 chapters which isnt alot.



I think that is why they are including pre-time skip characters.

From what I've seen this whole game feels like a stopgap or a Ninja Storm 2.5 which is kind of disappointing and hasn't got me hyped like NS2 did


----------



## Don_Corleone (Jun 30, 2011)

has anyone posted or seen the trailer for the PSP version of this game?


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

No no no.
That's a completely different game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2011)

Imma gonna play demo today in Japan Expo/Paris. Wish me luck ( expect some pictures )


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

cool lucky man


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool.
Why not take a video?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

So, the most realistic expectation for this game as it stands now, is that this game's story mode will go from the beginning of Naruto up to the kage summit.

That's quite some chapters.
But I'm not sure if I'm going to like it that way.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

I  hope there will be a easy way to unlock the characters.
I dont want want to complete the whole story to play as Danzo.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

you know what? 

Darui with black lightning would be awesome..


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

> The ultimate clash of NARUTO Generations is coming to Europe in 2012 for PlayStation?3 and Xbox 360?!
> 
> Leading video game publisher NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe S.A.S. today unveiled the next astonishing generation of Naruto video games, with the announcement that NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is heading to PlayStation?3 and Xbox 360? across Europe in 2012. The title will offer a vast selection of playable characters spanning every generation of the Naruto saga, alongside incredible online functionality to take the NARUTO ninja fight onto the global stage like no game before it!
> 
> ...






press release


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Liverbird (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

@press release

NARUTO..NARUTO..NARUTO...NARU..NAR..NAAAA...  

@C's english name


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info shya!.
*
Huge variety of online battle modes*

Interesting.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't wait for this game, I hope you can use the all 6 bodies of pain


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm it states that the content is unavailable.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brand new pictures :D_


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _more_


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Please give the awakenings ougis this time around


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 30, 2011)

V said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brand new pictures :D_



Thanks 

Now, I'm wondering something. Is it me, or do the graphics suck


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Probably


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now, I'm wondering something. Is it me, or do the graphics suck


They look fine too me


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

the game isnt finished so of course it isnt polished yet


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

But seriously The only characters im interested in are Sasuke Susano'o and Itachi


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But seriously The only characters im interested in are Sasuke Susano'o and Itachi


Zabuza and Raikage


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

First C's name was Shee.
Then C.
Now Cee.
*Sometimes i don't understand the translators.*


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 30, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> They look fine too me



huh?

Take a look at the edges of their bodies, the anti-alias. Just look the lines, they are so bad


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Fritz said:


> huh?
> 
> Take a look at the edges of their bodies, the anti-alias. Just look the lines, they are so bad


Nope they still look fine too me im not a graphic whore lol

I think that samurai warriors 2 has good graphics on 360


----------



## slickcat (Jun 30, 2011)

V said:


> First C's name was Shee.
> Then C.
> Now Cee.
> *Sometimes i don't understand the translators.*



its C in english translation because japanese pronounce it as shee, A is Ei in jap, so dont confuse urself


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Fritz said:


> huh?
> 
> Take a look at the edges of their bodies, the anti-alias. Just look the lines, they are so bad



Dude that's exacly how Storm 2 looks like on Xbox 360.
And i'm not a PS3-fanboy.
I'm not complaining.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

So there's online play like "no game before it"? Sounds promising


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

Jump blocking x's 100000000000 

damn 2012 for america too


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys, I can't fucking believe it:

She's been confirmed...Part 1 Sakura!  

This is a great day for the Naruto fans of the world.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Guys, I can't fucking believe it:
> 
> She's been confirmed...Part 1 Sakura!
> 
> This is a great day for the Naruto fans of the world.




Also I they will be more attack button besides circle and b please it gets annoying


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Expect some gameplay videos soon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2011)

Sasuke(Susano'o) seems to be awesome). so i gues there will be 3 Part 2 Sasuke plus part 1 Sasuke equal 4 Sasuke's.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

There'll be 5 Sasukes. 3 Part II Sasukes, 2 Part I Sasukes (Sharingan/C2)


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke(Susano'o) seems to be awesome). so i gues there will be 3 Part 2 Sasuke plus part 1 Sasuke equal 4 Sasuke's.



And I guess that means four Naruto's as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

There'll be 5 Narutos... 

Lol no just kidding


----------



## Jaga (Jun 30, 2011)

all this new stuff! i <3 these gaming events! we need more of em!!



Aeion said:


> There'll be 5 Narutos...
> 
> Lol no just kidding



theres gonna be 3. kid naruto, naruto, sage naruto.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont forget PJ naruto and Kyuubi naruto that were from UNS 1. Although they were just alternates.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

*I WANT 4 HEALTH BARS.
2 BARS ARE NOT ENOUGH.*


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

They should allow you to select the number of health bars, ranging from 3 to [?].


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

I think you should be able to choose between ultimate jutsu's. For instance make iron maiden move avaible for Kankuro aswell


----------



## Firaea (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope they improve upon UNS2, which was far from flawless.


----------



## Sera (Jun 30, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Now, I'm wondering something. Is it me, or do the graphics suck



Yeah, they don't seem as good as UNS2. I hope they'll be better when it's released.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> all this new stuff! i <3 these gaming events! we need more of em!!
> 
> 
> 
> theres gonna be 3. kid naruto, naruto, sage naruto.



4; Part II Kyuubi Rasengan, Rasenshuriken, and Sage Mode Naruto. Part I Kid Naruto.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

I want Sage Jiraiya as  a seperate character!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

V said:


> I want Sage Jiraiya as  a seperate character!



What will be his awakening? 

And what will be poor normal Jiraiya's awakening?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What will be his awakening?
> 
> And what will be poor normal Jiraiya's awakening?


Sage Jiraiya's awakening will be him losing an arm, triggering his ''I will not give up'' mode. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

V said:


> *I WANT 4 HEALTH BARS.
> 2 BARS ARE NOT ENOUGH.*


Agreed or maybe they could throw in rounds or somethimg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now, I'm wondering something. Is it me, or do the graphics suck



erm.. you should check the game out in an HDTV or somethin..

try playing UNS2 



Prototype said:


> Guys, I can't fucking believe it:
> 
> She's been confirmed...Part 1 Sakura!
> 
> This is a great day for the Naruto fans of the world.



i will main part 1 Ino if she has her UNS1 move-set


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw man 2012?!


----------



## Oppip (Jun 30, 2011)

I used to have UNS2, but the lack of modes and combos was a huge bummer to me. Once i had finished the story mode, i was forced to resort to either fighting spammers online or fighting computers. The lack of combos also made the game very vague. The unbalanced characters were bothersome. And the fact that ultimate special's are easily blockable. The camera and restriction in the story was annoying as well. Truth be told, the only reasons i liked this game were: because it goes far into the story of shippuden, and because i was fairly decent at it. I just hope these problems will be resolved in the next game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

There'll be at least 10 Naruto's; Kagebunshins and all :ho

/lame


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2011)

Back from Japan Expo in Paris.
Naruto Generation demo was playable.
Played Raikage ( A ).
Raikage starts at Base, he's bulk like Chouji.
He haves a "Shoulder Charge" jutsu.
Ougi is Raiga Bomber. Raikage German suplex you, throw you in the air, and Raiga Bomber your ass.
Awakening is Raiton Shroud V2. He gains awesome Taijutsu and Instant dash like Guy in gates

4 characters were playable in the demo.
Classic Naruto, Raikage, Shippuden Naruto ( Base, FRS ) and Sasuke ( Batshit Sasuke /w Susanoo )

Raikage's supports were Darui and C, Kakashi and Sakura for Naruto, Suigetsu and Karin for Sasuke.

No pictures, because pictures were forbidden to take during testing.
We were limited to 1 game per guy.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from Japan Expo in Paris.
> Naruto Generation demo was playable.
> Played Raikage ( A ).
> Raikage starts at Base, he's bulk like Chouji.
> ...


Hmm how many lifebars?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Hmm how many lifebars?



2 lifebars as far as the demo is concerned.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> 2 lifebars as far as the demo is concerned.


I hope they change that shit


----------



## Jaga (Jun 30, 2011)

Sasuke vs Raikage video!!! HE USED SUSANOO!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from Japan Expo in Paris.
> Naruto Generation demo was playable.
> Played Raikage ( A ).
> Raikage starts at Base, he's bulk like Chouji.
> ...



What was your opinion on the demo?, has the fighting style improved?


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from Japan Expo in Paris.
> Naruto Generation demo was playable.
> Played Raikage ( A ).
> Raikage starts at Base, he's bulk like Chouji.
> ...


Did you notice any improvements in the KNJ system? Or the combo system?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> Sasuke vs Raikage video!!! HE USED SUSANOO!!! YEAH!!!!



What the fuck is this shit?   No new fighting mechanics, same block dash = both separate.. old supports have no new movesets or jutsu... This might as well be DLC 

My hype is gone...


----------



## DanE (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> Sasuke vs Raikage video!!! HE USED SUSANOO!!! YEAH!!!!



ugh im still seeing that KNJ to the back, hope Im wrong and its really hard to pull off.

Game looks very the same


----------



## Jaga (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What the fuck is this shit?   No new fighting mechanics, same block dash = both separate.. old supports have no new movesets or jutsu... This might as well be DLC
> 
> My hype is gone...



WHAA!?!?!? The supports thing was dumb, ya, but did you see the fight!?!?! Sauske and the Raikage head to head!  I need my inhaler


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

yes 1 less spammer , game looks great


----------



## DanE (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> WHAA!?!?!? The supports thing was dumb, ya, but did you see the fight!?!?! Sauske and the Raikage head to head!  I need my inhaler



thats not gonna happen online if its the same fighting mechanic as before.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What the fuck is this shit?   No new fighting mechanics, same block dash = both separate.. old supports have no new movesets or jutsu... This might as well be DLC
> 
> My hype is gone...



This sums things up very nicely.
I'll be keeping watch, but....


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

hype is gone


----------



## Saturday (Jun 30, 2011)

Was it just me or was Sauske's Susano'o the same as Itachi's in the last game. Besides it being purple of course.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Was it just me or was Sauske's Susano'o the same as Itachi's in the last game. Besides it being purple of course.



I noticed that, too.
Well, guys, let's build up some hype for UNS4.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

Same people complaing will be the 1st in line when this comes out


----------



## Saturday (Jun 30, 2011)

I mean I'm still buying it when it comes out and I'll have fun using the new and improved characters but unless there's really alot more to it, my excitement for this game is gone.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Well, guys, let's build up some hype for UNS4.



This... it's so sad


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2011)

Won't there be 5 naruto's?

Part 1:
Naruto (Pre-Rasengan)
Naruto (Rasengan)

Part 2:
Naruto
Naruto (Rasenshuriken)
Sage Naruto


and depending on how far they go we may get the other Naruto transformation, which would be interesting to see how it looks other than in a black/white manga panel.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> and depending on how far they go we may get the other Naruto transformation, which would be interesting to see how it looks other than in a black/white manga panel.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

.....


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


>



Well obviously I've seen it in color but I want to see it animated, how it would look moving and fighting.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope there's no more than 3 of any character.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

I like multiple of the same characters.. adds more color to the game. And considering Generation is going to need a shitload of that.. add all the damn multiple characters you can


----------



## DedValve (Jun 30, 2011)

I just want to see Alt. Costumes. Hell even as post dlc, I've got a spare 700 msp that's not in use.


----------



## Vash (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this thread always gonna be full of whiny bitches? 

I'm hyped for the game.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Is this thread always gonna be full of whiny bitches?
> 
> I'm hyped for the game.



For real


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

Since it has got part 1 characters do you think it will be the story from part 1 to where ever the anime is up to in a couple of months. aka repeat the story expect with updates and a extra couple of arcs. (perhaps the filler 3 tails arc included). 

That would be awesome as I didn't get to go on the first ninja storm, so I would love to do the part 1 boss battles. And even if the game mechanics are the same, I will still buy the game for the updates and new characters.


----------



## Vash (Jun 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> For real



Yes


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Everything about this game isnt revealed.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> Since it has got part 1 characters do you think it will be the story from part 1 to where ever the anime is up to in a couple of months. aka repeat the story expect with updates and a extra couple of arcs. (perhaps the filler 3 tails arc included).
> 
> That would be awesome as I didn't get to go on the first ninja storm, so I would love to do the part 1 boss battles. And even if the game mechanics are the same, I will still buy the game for the updates and new characters.



I think they're mostly re-doing Part I. They're changing the mission format of UNS1 into story-form like they did for UNS2, I suppose.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder if edo'd characters will be their own playable characters or they will be reduced to share the same fate as the Paths of Pain in UNS2.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Yes



i know im agreeing


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think they're mostly re-doing Part I. They're changing the mission format of UNS1 into story-form like they did for UNS2, I suppose.



thats pretty cool, and it will bring new elements to the game for people who have an xbox 360


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

^I'll admit, Sasuke's Susano'o arrow attack was fucking awesome.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

it looks like it could be running at 60ps, gameplay is definitely faster


----------



## Vash (Jun 30, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> i know im agreeing



Oh, okay 



Prototype said:


> ^I'll admit, Sasuke's Susano'o arrow attack was fucking awesome.



Agreed


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

Gentlemen, I've learned to not judge a book by its cover. 
I'll wait to view the full product before making such rash decisions.

I do see improvements in the gameplay.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Gentlemen, I've learned to not judge a book by its cover.
> I'll wait to view the full product before making such rash decisions.
> 
> I do see improvements in the gameplay.



Thanks for saving my hype from going below zero. 

I'm still hyped.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Storm 2 with more characters and longer story.
Enough for me.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wel depending where the story in the anime is in 2012 and the games release date. Thats what the length of the story and character list will depend on


----------



## Motochika (Jun 30, 2011)

Release date?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2011)

lol they spelled Uchiha as Uchiwa in the victory screen.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

french


----------



## kagegak (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbHIYwR22Vw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

^That's been posted like 5 times already. 

Darui's Laser Circus looks cool.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 30, 2011)

fuck like I predicted, what stops them from adding these as dlc, annoying dash to block rebound still there, knj not changed and having multiple skins with different ultimates, what stops them from giving sasuke, susano , amaterasu, and chidori lance as ougis.

jap devs always do this, repeat the same bloody formula to death,No bloody difference between this and UNS.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Gentlemen, I've learned to not judge a book by its cover.
> I'll wait to view the full product before making such rash decisions.
> 
> I do see improvements in the gameplay.



I second this 

Everything about Sasuke so far is badass combos, jutsu, ougi, and all


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks nice Sasuke natural block is Susanoo which is epic. I think characters who have better defense block should last longer (Gaara, Sasuke) and vice versa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

i am a skeptic of this game.. but i still don't understand the whining.. from the first look of the screens you can already tell it has UNS2 gameplay.. building hype thinking this will be upgraded to death than whining and saying it didn't live the hype is beyond irritating.. 

really, as far as i can tell gameplay has been improved in terms of pace and combos.. it actually impressed me.. its UNS2.5 if you ask me.. but this could still be a very good game..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm... I could be wrong, but it seems like Susanoo-awakened Sasuke doesn't do too much damage like Itachi's in UNS2. Also it seems like there might be a new kind of gauge/meter above the character portraits. 

The health-bars still only have 2 tiers though.

The release date is in 2012 so we still have a long way to go. CC2 could change a few things around gameplay-wise up to that point, so I'm not gonna be too critical as this stage.


----------



## Mkddd (Jun 30, 2011)

People here are actually way more chillaxed about this than on the Gamefaqs boards 
My guess is that CC2 couldn't find a new interface for the win screen and they rushed the demo.
This game is going to come out next year. They won't spend 10 months just adding new characters 
Let's just wait.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2011)

so have any one used part I Naruto? what is his ultimate?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Mkddd said:


> People here are actually way more chillaxed about this than on the Gamefaqs boards
> My guess is that CC2 couldn't find a new interface for the win screen and they rushed the demo.
> This game is going to come out next year. They won't spend 10 months just adding new characters
> Let's just wait.



It all comes down to this basically, he's right


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Please note that this is a early version
Actual release may differ.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

I see no improvements done to the gameplay so far. But then again, it's some noobs who are playing the game. They still got a couple of months so we'll have to wait and see. I'm still getting it nonetheless lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm getting it regardless  Honestly a few new characters and stages is all I need


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 30, 2011)

If Asura from Asura's Wrath was in, I'd be happy.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm just waiting for a confirmation of Mei, Chojuro and Ao.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally they bring back jutsu clashes!


----------



## Mkddd (Jun 30, 2011)

New video folks.
PTS Naruto vs. Naruto
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJQPRs10XZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saturday (Jun 30, 2011)

Same support. That's dissapointing.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Finally they bring back jutsu clashes!


I wouldn't be too sure buddy. That looked more like what happens when Two justsus clash in UNS2. But that's just what I think.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Mkddd said:


> New video folks.
> PTS Naruto vs. Naruto
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJQPRs10XZE[/YOUTUBE]



Damn. I wanted to see PTS Naruto's ougi


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

From the way he was grabbing his shadow clone and how he was about to throw it... I'd say is the same as the one from UNS.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 30, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol they spelled Uchiha as Uchiwa in the victory screen.


Both are correct, don't you think?
Uchiha means "to assassinate", and Uchiwa means "fan", the symbol of the clan.


Oh, and even if it's bad quality, here is a video of the Parisian show. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jaLJJq7Gx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2011)

From the looks of it the gameplay is still pretty much the same as NUNS2, but expected of course since they still have a full year to refine it and probably just started.

What did please me though are the visuals.
Since the graphics are getting improved instead of redone, like in the DBZ games, more and more details are being added and fps improve.

You can see the visual improvements already if you pay attention, and that is just a demo build mostly around the previous game with extra characters.


Edit: Dat crowd hype.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok Im gonna main Itachi still then off Sasuke Susanoo and Hinata. Sasuke has certainly interested me


----------



## kagegak (Jun 30, 2011)

hope the anime will fasten its pace so that we could have

hokage minato
kushina
and 
RM naruto


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

kagegak said:


> hope the anime will fasten its pace so that we could have
> 
> *hokage minato*
> kushina
> ...


We already have "Hokage" Minato in UNS2 buddy. As for Kushina I highly doubt it... RM Naruto might make it though.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2011)

kagegak said:


> hope the anime will fasten its pace so that we could have
> 
> hokage minato
> *kushina*
> ...



Something tels me that she will be support only. Probably less.

But i do think the flashback will get some special attention.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Something tels me that she will be support only. Probably less.
> 
> But i do think the *flashback will get some special attention*.


Cutscene


----------



## kagegak (Jun 30, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> We already have "Hokage" Minato in UNS2 buddy. As for Kushina I highly doubt it... RM Naruto might make it though.



nah i meant the one where he would have hiraishin level 2 awakening
and shiki fuujin ougi


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

kagegak said:


> nah i meant the one where he would have hiraishin level 2 awakening
> and shiki fuujin ougi


It's still Hokage Minato lol. It's just a different Jutsu. And I doubt they'll make any changes to the characters already in UNS2... but you never know.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2011)

still two heath bars.....

oh well, and i guess the short ougi's don't bother me that much anymore


----------



## Sera (Jun 30, 2011)

I really hope Sasuke's Sussano'o isn't going to be spammable. :/



kagegak said:


> hope the anime will fasten its pace so that we could have
> 
> hokage minato
> kushina
> ...



I'd be so happy if Kushina was a playable character! :'D


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 30, 2011)

fucking guard bouncing off and shit. 

Lol, at least Sasuke has his Darkness face.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2011)

we nead better gameplay videos, and with quality this time


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Cutscene



Madara vs Minato?  I don't know if they're gonna lose the opportunity to make that one a fight, plus the Ninetails is involved, with 2 new moves from Minato


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Madara vs Minato?  I don't know if they're gonna lose the opportunity to make that one a fight, plus the Ninetails is involved, with 2 new moves from Minato


No lol, he was talking about Kushina being in the game as a support or somehow. And I said in a cutscene lol


----------



## Sera (Jun 30, 2011)

"Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is due out in 2012 from Namco Bandai for the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360."

2012? Ugh.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Both are correct, don't you think?
> Uchiha means "to assassinate", and Uchiwa means "fan", the symbol of the clan.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome they put the expression sasuke did on Danzo-Karin chidori lance momentduring his awakening


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> awesome they put the expression sasuke did on Danzo-Karin chidori lance momentduring his awakening



You mean his retarded face


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You mean his DARKNESS face



fixed.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> fixed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Both are correct, don't you think?
> Uchiha means "to assassinate", and Uchiwa means "fan", the symbol of the clan.
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, the crowd cheering whenever someone awakens/ougis is hilarious


----------



## Motochika (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahaha gotta love the crowd getting into it.


----------



## lathia (Jun 30, 2011)

2012 release Ought to be plenty of time for RM Naruto. I'm hoping by then they take some more characters out of the manga. Possibly add EMS Sasuke and Rinnegan Tobi too. 

I can see it now, Ninja Storm Generation 2 with over 150 CHARACTERS!!! Play as many Edos and Zetsus as you wish!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2011)

Zabuza Ultimate better be Water Style: Giant Vortex Jutsu  and not Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu.

curse Kishimoto   he gave Asuma and Haku a new jutsu but no Zabuza.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 30, 2011)

Kushina better be in this game as a playable character


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 30, 2011)

Suigetsu and Karin still doing the same old thing.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

Edo Tensei ninja won't be in the game, I'm telling you.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Suigetsu and Karin still doing the same old thing.



Unfortunately


----------



## Sesha (Jun 30, 2011)

Remember that the games roughly follow the anime. The anime is currently back in filler bonanza, so by the time this game is out Naruto may have just barely finished his training.



Linkdarkside said:


> Zabuza Ultimate better be Water Style: Giant Vortex Jutsu  and not Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu.
> 
> curse Kishimoto   he gave Asuma and Haku a new jutsu but no Zabuza.



It probably is the vortex, since the water dragon is the standard jutsu. His awakening is probably a "Devil of the Mist" rage mode or something.

Anyway, I'd say Suigetsu grave robbing Zabuza's sword, Zabuza and Haku being resurrected by Kabuto and turned into mindless zombies are far worse than not getting a new jutsu.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jul 1, 2011)

Really hope the First, Second and Third Hokages are playable in this one.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 1, 2011)

Just learned about this game today.

The timing of this game is piss poor. In the manga Naruto is finally showing off his newest moves/mode, and it looks like he's going to fight Tobi and the former Jinks soon. Things that I'm sure everyone is going to want in the next fighting game. If they just waited a few more months, but I'm sure they wanted to get the next game out as soon as possible and it's been awhile since the last one.

The advertising focus seems to be centered around the characters in the game, like always. I wonder how many are going to be in this one? Considering they're putting in pre-time skip and post-time skip, we're looking at a huge game.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Liger bomb looks epic. Cant wait to see the full thing on the team ougi.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't wait for Danzo... he's my #1 most wanted char, honestly  So many things CC2 can do with this guy


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Still waiting to see Madara, he better have a better jutsu then that damn teleporting bomb thing.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Still waiting to see Madara, he better have a better jutsu then that damn teleporting bomb thing.



Maybe throwing his zetsu arm at someone then sucks them in with his sharigan while they are distraced.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Sucking them in should be his grab. 

His awakening on the other hand could be improved.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2011)

hmmm well seems narutos movest is still the same, raikage fights like a tank. sasuke has new combos,not sure of how much difference his susano has from itachis.....well I m hoping they change up minatos combos, so that he utilizes hiraishin within them, he should get multiple tags ougi with speed blitzing.

So far will see how many extras they add


----------



## Ibb (Jul 1, 2011)

If they're really going to include all of the part one characters+Kage Summit characters then the final roster should look something like this

1) Genin Naruto
2) FRS Naruto
3) Sage Naruto
4) Genin Sakura
5) Chunin Sakura
6) Genin Sasuke
7) Vanilla Sasuke
8) Snake Sasuke
9) Hawk Sasuke
10) Kakashi
11) Sai
12) Yamato
13) Genin Hinata
14) Chunin Hinata
15) Genin Kiba
16) Chunin Kiba
17) Genin Shino
18) Chunin Shino
19) Genin Shikamaru
20) Chunin Shikamaru
21) Genin Ino
22) Chunin Ino
23) Genin Chouji
24) Chunin Chouji
25) Asuma
26) Genin Rock Lee
27) Chunin Rock Lee
28) Genin Tenten
29) Chunin Tenten
30) Genin Neji
31) Chunin Neji
32) Gai
33) Zabuza
34) Haku
35) The Third Hokage "If Zabuza and Haku are in you know he's in"
36) Jiraiya
37) Tsunade
38) Orochimaru
39) Kabuto
40) Kimimaro "same as the third Hokage"
41) Genin Gaara
42) Kazekage Gaara
43) Genin Temari
44) Jounin Temari
45) Genin Kankuro
46) Jounin Kankuro
47) Itachi
48) Kisame
49) Deidara
50) Sasori
51) Kakuzu
52) Hidan
53) Tobi/Madara
54) Pain
55) Konan
56) Chiyo
57) Suigetsu
58) Juugo
59) Karin
60) Killerbee
61) Raikage
62) C
63) Darui
64) Mizukage
65) Ao
66) Chojuro
67) Tsuchikage
68) Kurotsuchi
69) Akatsuchi
70) Danzo
71) Fu
72) Torune
73) Minato

And characters that may or may not be in the game.

74) Tayuya
75) Sakon and Ukon
76) Kidomaru
77) Jirobo
78) Samui
79) Karui
80) Omoi
81) Anko
82) Kurenai
83) Tobirama
84) Hashirama
85) Obito
86) Genin Kakashi
87) Zetsu
88) Classic Madara
89) Kinkaku and Ginkaku
90) Hanzo
91) Mifune
92) Sai's brother (No, I don't care what his name was)
93) Samui's brother (No, I don't care what his name is either)
94) Iruka!!!
95) Kushina
96) Kotetsu
97) Izumo

JESUS CHRIST!

And that isn't even counting obscure characters like Baki or Dosu.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There better be some Edo Itachi, Edo Nagato, Nine tailed chakra mode Naruto, EMS Sasuke, Madara's Six Paths, and Madara in this bitch.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

Just watch them put in "Tobi" instead of Madara.

Anyway, if Madara makes it in, they'll probably give him the Great Fireball Technique again.

Imagine his ultimate as summoning the Kyūbi. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Bring down the house, Kyubi style.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 1, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There better be some Edo Itachi, Edo Nagato, Nine tailed chakra mode Naruto, EMS Sasuke, Madara's Six Paths, and Madara in this bitch.



^ya see, this is what I was talking about a little while ago. This game has terrible timing because the manga just started showing off cool stuff five seconds ago and there's no way the game can keep up with what's currently going on in the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Edo Itachi = No, but you'll get Itachi as he was durring his fight with Sasuke.

Edo Nagato = No, but you'll get Pain from his his fight with Naruto

Nine tailed chakra mode Naruto = If you mean Kyuubi transformations like vs Orochimaru and Pain, then yes.

EMS Sasuke = Hasn't even shown up in the manga! 

Madara's six paths = No

Madara = Maybe


----------



## DanE (Jul 1, 2011)

slickcat said:


> hmmm well seems narutos movest is still the same, raikage fights like a tank. sasuke has new combos,not sure of how much difference his susano has from itachis.....well I m hoping they change up minatos combos, so that he utilizes hiraishin within them, he should get multiple tags ougi with speed blitzing.
> 
> So far will see how many extras they add



Is sad if the KNJ its the same as UNS2, because you wont be able to use those cool combos atleast online.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2011)

thats my problem with this game, I need more combos, this game lacks in that department, and they dont improve,still prefer accel system where I had control over the input over this one where you cant recover from animations...its basically saying melee is useless.


----------



## DanE (Jul 1, 2011)

well there are 2 things they could have done but we havent notice. 

1.KNJ during animation-being able to activate KNJ even if you are in a Combo animation would mean no easy jutsu backstab, but the game it self would be to slipery and landing a hit would be hell. 

2. No Twitching- If the developers in charge of online play notice that everyone was twitching to KNJ and decide to make it impossible to just cancel and restart guard again so quickly, then people will have to be obligated to time it to be able to KNJ.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2011)

i guarantee Torune & Fuu = supports only


----------



## Firaea (Jul 1, 2011)

I wonder how far the anime will be by this time next year. It's unlikely that this game is going into the war, so I doubt we're looking at any Edo Tenseis. :/

Which means the most interesting character there can be is probably Danzo. Until we know where exactly the game will reach, Danzo's currently the character I anticipate most.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll be very disappointed if it only gets one arc father then the last game, that's like nothing.

Just giving Sasuke spammers more reason to use him.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 1, 2011)

It'll indeed feel kinda pointless if the furthest they go is as such. UNS2 had the honour of unveiling big-shot characters like Sage Naruto and Pain, so you'll expect UNS3 to do the same.


*Spoiler*: _Some manga spoilers_ 



I'm not sure if the anime would be there by then, but this game probably needs Naruto in his Controlled Jinchuuriki Form and Madara with the Rinnegan, since those are arguably the only big shots there are at the moment.

I'll expect them to include Samehada-fused Kisame, upgraded Killer Bee and Gai, upgraded Konan and probably the serious version of Madara, at least.

I'll personally really appreciate them adding characters like Hanzo and the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist, and perhaps Kinkaku and Ginkaku to some extent. Even though the movesets of those characters would probably be fanfiction since they didn't fight much in the manga, I'd still enjoy playing them.

Also, I wish they tweak some characters, since some of the designs were rather lacking IMO. Pain and Jiraiya deserve better, IMO.


----------



## DanE (Jul 1, 2011)

I dont see Naruto getting an upgrade in this game, if they would put RM it would be way to advanced compared to Sussano Sasuke.  This game will go to Danzo's fight and maybe Minato past arc.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

The five Kages will be the prized characters this time around.

The game not going past the Kage Summit Arc would act as an explanation as to why Part 1 makes its return.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

So Sasuke can basically spam Amaterasu now, fantastic.


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

Winner: Raikage (A)


The character selection screen looks cool though.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

I do understand where all the negativity is coming from, but:


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Naruto looks the exact same, if he is, I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

i will assist main Darui


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

C looks fun to play as.
If i ever get this game i'll main Haku, C and Sakura probably.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

Raikage can warp to the enemy, while in V2? 
Holy shit.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 1, 2011)

slickcat said:


> thats my problem with this game, I need more combos, this game lacks in that department, and they dont improve,still prefer accel system where I had control over the input over this one where you cant recover from animations...its basically saying melee is useless.



When you get right down to it,everyone in this series has two/three moves 1) their standard jutsu 2) ultimate jutsu/ougi and 3) their awakening.

The gameplay reminds me of two Dhalsims fighting in Street Fighter 4, but with the difference being that in street fighter things like spacing and meter management are important.



Wormodragon said:


> It'll indeed feel kinda pointless if the furthest they go is as such. UNS2 had the honour of unveiling big-shot characters like Sage Naruto and Pain, so you'll expect UNS3 to do the same.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Some manga spoilers_
> ...



This is most likely why the game is "generations."

They can't put in any of the newest/coolest stuff in the manga, so they go backwards and inculde the part one characters.

If you can't have quality then go for quantity.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto looks the exact same, if he is, I'll be very disappointed.


yeah because he have done new stuff in his base form.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 1, 2011)

DanE said:


> well there are 2 things they could have done but we havent notice.
> 
> 1.KNJ during animation-being able to activate KNJ even if you are in a Combo animation would mean no easy jutsu backstab, but the game it self would be to slipery and landing a hit would be hell.
> 
> 2. No Twitching- If the developers in charge of online play notice that everyone was twitching to KNJ and decide to make it impossible to just cancel and restart guard again so quickly, then people will have to be obligated to time it to be able to KNJ.


I personally think this is a great idea. It kind of reminds me of "slash back/parrying" in Guilty Gear, as if you just randomly try to do it the character will be vulnerable after failing to time it correctly (very briefly, however, but long enough for someone to get caught back into a combo). Speaking of which (Again, like GG's slash back system), believe it or not, I think another thing that could making KnJing more difficult is by making it require more than just the guard button, supposedly something like the button for charging your chakra plus guard. 

Hopefully if KnJ is less abundant (And chakra is forced to be more manageable), maybe there could be more emphasis placed on breaking someones guard or something instead of KnJ > Rasengan/Ougi/Item into team ougi to the back. Oh yeah, why in the world is that silly rebound thing from a player blocking someones dash still in the game? That's stupid, take it out!


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

No more Support Drive.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

V said:


> No more Support Drive.



There is. In one of the videos someone posted here, they showed a "how to play" screen showing the controls. The next screen showed Raikage using Team Ougi on Sasuke


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Day 2 of Japan Expo.
Played Sasuke. Overall he's very different from the Sasuke from Storm 2.

His grab is like what he did to Danzo by crushing him. Except he slams you on the ground.
Jutsu is Enton - Black Fire
Ougi is Susanoo Arrow.
Awakening is Susanoo + Sword.
He does a shit ton of damage in awakening.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2011)

did you play as PTS naruto as well? and where there any jutsus clashes?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> did you play as PTS naruto as well? and where there any jutsus clashes?



I don't know. We just were allowed to play one game, and we both choosed Sasuke, who don't have any clashable jutsu.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Day 2 of Japan Expo.
> Played Sasuke. Overall he's very different from the Sasuke from Storm 2.
> 
> His grab is like what he did to Danzo by crushing him. Except he slams you on the ground.
> ...



Sounds awesome.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Day 2 of Japan Expo.
> Played Sasuke. Overall he's very different from the Sasuke from Storm 2.
> 
> *His grab is like what he did to Danzo by crushing him*. Except he slams you on the ground.
> ...



More proof that Danzo is confirmed  Aw yeah


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

Danzō is pretty much a given. 
I want to know if Mei will be in it. 

Danzō + Mei as a team.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

well this Rocks I'm Maining Haku,Darui,and Maybe Danzo or Kimimaro


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

I'mma main the shet out of Danzo. One of my longest living favourite characters


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Zabuza FTW!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Zabuza FTW!!



I wouldn't be surprised if he was like Kisame


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was like Kisame


Don't jinx that


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

As it stands now, I'm going to main Part I gaara, Shippuden Sasuke and Shippuden Naruto :ho

Or maybe Kimimaro and, if possible, Mei.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 1, 2011)

There was no clones I think on ninjastorm 2 so there will most likely be none on generations.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 1, 2011)

So nothing new except for new characters?

I really hope they add something to the gameplay.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah because he have done new stuff in his base form.


 They could've given new a new combo or two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

if we're gonna have at least 80+ chars.. this game will worth the cash.. just saying.. i still don't love it.. but just sayin..


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Bring Back The Uzumaki Barrage!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2011)

if onoki is in the game wonder if he can fly and if it is limited somehow. he should be a beast with dust element. also wonder if darui will have his black lightning in the game. also for sage naruto hope we get the huge rasengan barrage he used on the kyuubi.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was like Kisame


nah Zabuza is a better swordman.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

After giving it some thought, NUNSG better have Kurenai and Anko


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> After giving it some thought, NUNSG better have Kurenai and Anko


Kurenai attacks with frying pans, ironing boards, and her baby bump


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Gonna main Danzo, Oboro, and Shigure


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

Anko is Fodder now  

I want Family Rasengan Ougi


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> Anko is Fodder now
> 
> I want Family Rasengan Ougi


I want Shizune to attack with her pig


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Haku and Zabuza should have an epic tilt.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> Anko is Fodder now
> 
> I want Family Rasengan Ougi



Anko is Fish Netting & Trenchcoat tier.

Her and Ibiki were basically the balls of the manga. They need to return and put this whinging series up to par.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Prediction Character List:-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Part I:-
01-Uzumaki Naruto(One Tail Kyuubi Cloak)
02-Haruno Sakura
03-Uchiha Sasuke(Cursed Seal Level 2)
04-Yamanka Ino
05-Nara Shikamaru
06-Akimichi Chouji(Butterfly Mode)
07-Hyuuga Hinata
08-Inakuza Kiba(Two Headed Wolf)
09-Aburame Shino
10-Yuuhi Kurenai
11-Hyuuga Neji
12-Rock Lee(Gates)
13-Tenten
14-Mighto Gai(Gates)
15-Sandaime Hokage, Sarutobi Hiruzen
16-Iruka
17-Mitarashi Anko
18-Zabuza
19-Haku
20-Mizuki
21-Zaku
22-Dosu
23-Kin
24-Yakushi Kabuto
25-Sabaku No Gaara(Shukaku)
26-Temari
27-Kankuro
28-Shodaime Hokage, Senju Hisharama 
29-Nidaime Hokage, Senju Tobirama
30-Tayuya(Cursed Seal Level 2)
31-Kidoumaru(Cursed Seal Level 2)
32-Jirobou
33-Sakon/Ukon(Cursed Seal Level 2)
34-Kimmimaro

Part II,etc.:-

35-(Beginning of Part II)) Uzumaki Naruto(ThreeTails Kyuubi Cloak)
36-Haruno Sakura
37-Hatake Kakashi(Mangekyou Sharingan)
38-Sai(Levitate)
39-Yamato
40-Yamanka Ino
41-Nara Shikamru
42-Akimichi Chouji(Full Body Baika)
43-Sarutobi Asuma
44-Hyuuga Hinata(Twin Lions Fist)
45-Inakuza Kiba
46-Aburame Shino
47-Hyuuga Neji
48-Rock Lee(Gates)
49-Tenten
50-Godaime Hokage, Tsunade
51-Jiraiya(Sage Mode)
52-Kotetsu & Izumo
53-Aoba
54-Godaime Kazekage, Gaara(Levitating)
55-Temari
56-Kankuro(Sasori Puppet)
57-Chiyo(Ten Puppet Chikamatsu)
58-Raikage, A(V2 Armor)
59-Shi/C
60-Darui(Black Lightning)
61-Killer Bee(Hachibi)
62-Nii Yugito(Niibi)
63-Sandaime Tsuchikage, Onoki(Levitate)
64-Akatsuchi
65-Kurotsuchi
66-Godaime Mizukage, Terumi Mei(Boil Release)
67-Ao
68-Choujiro
69-Mifune
70-(Wind Training) Uzumaki Naruto(Four Tail Kyuubi Cloak)
71-(Sage Mode) Uzumaki Naruto(Six Tails Kyuubi Cloak)
72-Deidara(C2)
73-Sasori(Sasori Puppet)
74-Uchiha Itachi(Mangekyou Sharingan)
75-Hoshikage Kisame(Samehada Fusion)
76-Orochimaru(Hydra Jutsu)
77-Yakushi Kabuto(Orochimaru Cells Fusion)
78-(Begining of Part II) Uchiha Sasuke(Sharingan)
79-Kakuzu(Without Mask)
80-Hidan(Jashin Ritual)
81-Suigetsu
82-Juugo(Cursed Seal Level 2)
83-Karin
84-(Mangekyou Sharingan) Uchiha Itachi(Susano'o)
85-(Hebi) Uchiha Sasuke(Cursed Seal Level 2)
86-Tobi(Uchiha Madara)
87-(Animal Path) Pain(Six Paths)
88-Konan(Angel)
89-(Six Paths) Pain (Deva Path Fouces)
90-Danzou(Inagazi)
91-Tourne
92-Fuu
93-(Uchiha Madara) Tobi
94-(Mangekyou Sharingan) Uchiha Sasuke(Susano'o)
95-Godaime Hokage, Namikaze Minato
96-(Young) Hatake Kakashi
97-Rin
98-Uchiha Obito
99-Shizune


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Anko is Fish Netting & Trenchcoat tier.



touch?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Kurenai attacks with frying pans, ironing boards, and her baby bump



Part I Kurenai could use some genjutsu goodness 



Shota said:


> Anko is Fodder now



No matter; her moveset can kick ass like her eternal fishnet outfit 



Khris said:


> Prediction Character List:-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If this becomes reality, it's def. a day one buy for me. 
half that list would probably already warrant that, though


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I want Shizune to attack with her pig



Whatever happened to Shizune? She was a pretty good fighter, with her toxic needles and poison mist jutsu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope we get equal number of sasuke's and naruto's

PTS Naruto(One Tail Kyuubi Cloak) 
Beginning of Part II Naruto(Three Tails Kyuubi Cloak)
Wind Training Naruto(Four Tails Kyuubi Cloak)
Sage Mode Naruto(Six Tails Kyuubi Cloak)

PTS Sasuke(Cursed Seal Level 2)
Beginning Of Part II Sasuke(Sharingan)
Hebi Sasuke(Cursed Seal Level 2)
Mangekyou Sharingan(Susano'o)

also, same with Pain and Itachi

Base Itachi(Mangekyou Sharingan)
MS Itachi(Susano'o)

Animal Path Pain(Rikoudu Pain)
Rikoudu Pain(Deva Pain Focus)


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Whatever happened to Shizune? She was a pretty good fighter, with her toxic needles and poison mist jutsu


I wish I knew the answer


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

chibbi-kitsune said:


> Debut trailer!!!


Thats like the 7th time that has been posted


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

Shizune 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFYMILAPGjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope Teuchi makes an appearance.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Jul 1, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Thats like the 7th time that has been posted



Sorry only searched back one page.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Shota said:


> Shizune
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFYMILAPGjE[/YOUTUBE]


Fucking sweet



chibbi-kitsune said:


> Sorry only searched back one page.


and lol its alright


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2011)

hmmmm, Well I m looking forward to playing Danzo the most, and hopefully if this reaches the tame kyuubi arc, I need non stop Gargantuan Rasengan barrages to FRS for ougi, plus I m not a fan of SM narutos combos, though you can cancel some of the moves into a shiruken throw, especially the air backflip to rasenrengan combination. 

I main Naruto, So sadly he ll just be a clone from the former game, I would have loved some of his moves to change, like how he fought omoi and karui swiftly, but well since he didnt really have any battles other than that, makes sense.

For Now Danzo and minato have my full attention, hoping they change minatos moves to utilize FTG in battle and a combo ender being FTG rasengan. Ougi can be food cart destroyer plus FTG rasengan. Danzos sword techniques will be bad ass, hopefully wind enhanced sword or kunai and shiruken to izanagi.

And Hopefully Omoi as well, since hes also a sword user.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

If this game has Anko, it's an automatic day one buy for me.


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope long rangers get tweaked.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 1, 2011)

Prototype said:


> If this game has Anko, it's an automatic day one buy for me.



Same here.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2011)

Have any screens/footage of part 1 characters fighting part 2 characters (other than Naruto vs Naruto) been posted yet? One of the highlights of games like this are fights that never actually happened.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Have any screens/footage of part 1 characters fighting part 2 characters (other than Naruto vs Naruto) been posted yet? One of the highlights of games like this are fights that never actually happened.



Because Part 1 Naruto is the only Part 1 character playable in the demo.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Because Part 1 Naruto is the only Part 1 character playable in the demo.


I meant from promotional images/videos. Though part 1 Naruto vs a part 2 character other than himself would be alright.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

V said:


> I hope long rangers get tweaked.



I hope this too. It should be a little more balanced for both types


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Have any screens/footage of part 1 characters fighting part 2 characters (other than Naruto vs Naruto) been posted yet? One of the highlights of games like this are fights that never actually happened.



yes they did.. when we played Narutomate Accel 2


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has tried a jutsu clash to prove if they're in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> yes they did.. when we played Narutomate Accel 2


I meant from this game. I was just thinking since one of the big selling points of this game is both sides of the timeskip being included you'd think that they'd show screens of these time travel fights.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm surprised no one has tried a jutsu clash to prove if they're in the game.



That video with PTS Naruto vs Naruto had the chance to. But that person playing PTS Naruto sucked


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

Prototype said:


> If this game has Anko, it's an automatic day one buy for me.



For me, too.

And if Kurenai, Tayuya, Mei and Konan are in, too, it's even less of a no brainer for me:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I meant from this game. I was just thinking since one of the big selling points of this game is both sides of the timeskip being included you'd think that they'd show screens of these time travel fights.



meh.. to me the selling point is that we're getting a big ass roster.. time-skip or not.. doesn't make much difference..


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

They should try implementing new sorts of ninja tools.
For instance, using a kunai in CQC.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Prototype said:


> They should try implementing new sorts of ninja tools.
> For instance, using a kunai in CQC.



That actually sounds pretty interesting


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Jul 1, 2011)

:33i want create a character


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

They had that in Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bonds.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

hanzothesalamander said:


> :33i want create a character



I said this and this 



> I sense NUNS3 will be NUNS2 with add on content


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

If it's copy and paste.. I wonder how the UNS1 ougis are going to work. They were extremely long compared to UNS2 ougis, wouldn't that contradict the whole need to make UNS2 ougis short?

Or are they going to redo them?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2011)

well hey, with a couple months ti'll 2012 happens why not?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If it's copy and paste.. I wonder how the UNS1 ougis are going to work. They were extremely long compared to UNS2 ougis, wouldn't that contradict the whole need to make UNS2 ougis short?
> 
> Or are they going to redo them?



Maybe redo them, so as to have characters from both parts of the series have a greater balance between one another.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

I was thinking that too.. which is a shame. Shorter ougis


----------



## Jaga (Jul 1, 2011)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> Really hope the First, Second and Third Hokages are playable in this one.



me too. it's called generations so they HAVE to be in this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll main Boss Chief Tobirama Sama as well, if he's in it. For sure


----------



## Prototype (Jul 1, 2011)

^Madara comes first and foremost, or Tobirama?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm I sense this game has clashes


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Prototype said:


> ^Madara comes first and foremost, or Tobirama?



Normally, *MADARA COMES OUT ON TOP* ! But considering what happened to Pein in UNS2, I wouldn't get my hopes up


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

slickcat said:


> hmmmm, Well I m looking forward to playing Danzo the most, and hopefully if this reaches the tame kyuubi arc, I need non stop Gargantuan Rasengan barrages to FRS for ougi, plus I m not a fan of SM narutos combos, though you can cancel some of the moves into a shiruken throw, especially the air backflip to rasenrengan combination.
> 
> I main Naruto, So sadly he ll just be a clone from the former game, I would have loved some of his moves to change, like how he fought omoi and karui swiftly, but well since he didnt really have any battles other than that, makes sense.
> 
> ...



Very much agreed. If it's without any new form of Naruto, Danzo and Minato are the characters I'm most interested in as well.

Danzo had a majestic battle against Sasuke, so seeing him in the game would be pretty amazing. His use of Fuuton jutsus was pretty cool, so I'll be quite interested in seeing those, possibly as part of his combos. I'm guessing that his Ougi may be the sealing technique, whereas his Awakening may well be Izanagi.

As for Minato, I'll like to see more from him too, possibly the couple of new moves he displayed in the Kyuubi battle.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 2, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Maybe redo them, so as to have characters from both parts of the series have a greater balance between one another.



I'm sure they're probably gonna cut off a few animations or do a FF/speed-up on the ougis.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

They won't do that. As someone said earlier, they're not gonna spend the whole year working on old characters/ougis. They'll have time to redo them if they must, and they'll do it properly. They got time


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

They did the current characters so properly.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They did the current characters so properly.



They actually did


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2011)

Doesn't seem as if enough people complained about the shorten Ougi length, or was it the other way around and gamers wanted them shorten?

Sigh, I missed the old over-the-top Ougis.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They actually did


Some, perhaps.

It's like they just threw together other characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Doesn't seem as if enough people complained about the shorten Ougi length, or was it the other way around and gamers wanted them shorten?
> 
> Sigh, I missed the old over-the-top Ougis.



Lol, I loved the exaggerated ougis. Added more  feeling to the game :Hurr



Skywalker said:


> Some, perhaps.
> 
> It's like they just threw together other characters.



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 2, 2011)

i was actually pissed off when they announced they had scrapped the exagerrated ougi's from narutimate ninja.

That game for ps2 would have been a complete waste without those ougi eyecandy to look at, so why ditch them now?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What do you mean by this?


Forget it man.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Forget it man.



???????


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ???????


Time to change the subject?


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kisame shark transformation....I cant wait.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

Not to be a killjoy, but I have the sinking feeling that Kisame's shark form will be designed in a poor manner.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Not to be a killjoy, but I have the sinking feeling that Kisame's shark form will be designed in a poor manner.



It'll be an awakening you can use for 30 seconds, and that ends up vastly underpowered compared to Susano'o.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

It would be funny if Sasuke's susanoo is only setting the bar for awakenings and it turns out as one of the weakest :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It would be funny if Sasuke's susanoo is only setting the bar for awakenings and it turns out as one of the weakest :ho


 Don't even say that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

I want Daikodan 

seriously..


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i was actually pissed off when they announced they had scrapped the exagerrated ougi's from narutimate ninja.
> 
> That game for ps2 would have been a complete waste without those ougi eyecandy to look at, so why ditch them now?



Did they ever say why they were scrapped? Fan bashing or to improve online play and overall battle flow?

Any chance they'll return?

From the clip of Sasuke and A, it doesn't look like they will.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

Itachi's Sword of Totsuka is a OHKO, with the Yata Mirror blocking all possible attacks.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It would be funny if Sasuke's susanoo is only setting the bar for awakenings and it turns out as one of the weakest :ho



I bet Sakura's awakening would beat Sasuke's Susano'o. 



Khris said:


> I want Daikodan
> 
> seriously..



It'll probably be a poorly-designed Ougi. 



Klue said:


> Did they ever say why they were scrapped? Fan bashing or to improve online play and overall battle flow?
> 
> Any chance they'll return?
> 
> From the clip of Sasuke and A, it doesn't look like they will.



They won't, I'm pretty sure. I'm not sure if there's been any official statement, but apparently it's for online play. IMO, I can live with the shorter Ougis - if they enhance customizability. It really sucks IMO to be stuck with one Jutsu, one Ougi for every character, when some really deserve more than one Ougi.

For example, Pain deserved two Ougis in UNS2. The Six Paths combo was a fair one, but Chibaku Tensei ought to have been an Ougi as well. 

I'm not a fan of online play if it nerfs the battling experience, personally. UNS1 gave us the option of playing Awakenings, whereas in UNS2 (and probably UNSG), we only get to play the Awakenings for about 30 seconds. It's not enough at all, especially since some Awakenings are vastly different from their original selves, such as Sage Mode Jiraiya, Samehada-fused Kisame, Kyuubi-transformed Naruto.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I'm not a fan of online play if it nerfs the battling experience, personally. UNS1 gave us the option of playing Awakenings, whereas in UNS2 (and probably UNSG), we only get to play the Awakenings for about 30 seconds. It's not enough at all, especially since some Awakenings are vastly different from their original selves, such as Sage Mode Jiraiya, Samehada-fused Kisame, Kyuubi-transformed Naruto.



It wouldn't have made any difference. Awakenings in UNS2 didn't have the quality or efficiency that it did in UNS1. Awakenings in UNS2 only had one or two short combos, one jutsu, 1 plain or same grab, and absolutely no ougi.

UNS1, on the other hand, had up to 4 new and exciting combos, interesting grabs that corresponded with their awakening, jutsu that clearly followed the manga and an awesome ougi to follow up the epicness.

If UNS2 ever had startup awakening.. that'd be boring as hell, and would make the awakenings look even more bland than they already are.


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

Storm 1 fanboy much??!?!!??!!
  






*No.*
i agree from the youtube videos ive seen.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It wouldn't have made any difference. Awakenings in UNS2 didn't have the quality or efficiency that it did in UNS1. Awakenings in UNS2 only had one or two short combos, one jutsu, 1 plain or same grab, and absolutely no ougi.
> 
> UNS1, on the other hand, had up to 4 new and exciting combos, interesting grabs that corresponded with their awakening, jutsu that clearly followed the manga and an awesome ougi to follow up the epicness.
> 
> If UNS2 ever had startup awakening.. that'd be boring as hell, and would make the awakenings look even more bland than they already are.



And so they should overhaul the Awakenings and make them like they were in UNS1, rather than limited enhancements that last only a short while as they were in UNS2. I do agree that the awakenings lacked the quality and efficiency they had in UNS1 - Kyuubi Naruto and CS2 Sasuke had their own combos, ougis, Jutsus, and even shurikens. They were detailed and well-designed.

In UNS2, just to name an example, Madara's awakening had only one combo, IIRC. And Itachi's Awakening is just plain wicked sick - one could lose to that Awakening even with an entire lifebar above Itachi. 

Rather than design Awakenings to be so imbalanced and limited, CC2 should instead make them actual playable characters - that are improved from the original versions - with their own unique combos, Jutsus, and perhaps even their own unique Ougis. I mean, it can't be that difficult considering the fact that the Ougis are already so much shorter than before.

For balancing purposes, they could perhaps disable the choosing of Awakenings in online play, but I don't think they should deprive us of their usage. 

Of course, I'm not gonna expect them to go to such great lengths.


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

"*And so they should overhaul the Awakenings and make them like they were in UNS1, rather than limited enhancements that last only a short while as they were in UNS2. I do agree that the awakenings lacked the quality and efficiency they had in UNS1 - Kyuubi Naruto and CS2 Sasuke had their own combos, ougis, Jutsus, and even shurikens. They were detailed and well-designed."*


We need 4 health bars then


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

V said:


> We need 4 health bars then



They should allow you to customize the number of health bars you use. The trouble, I think, would be finding a happy medium though.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

V said:


> "*And so they should overhaul the Awakenings and make them like they were in UNS1, rather than limited enhancements that last only a short while as they were in UNS2. I do agree that the awakenings lacked the quality and efficiency they had in UNS1 - Kyuubi Naruto and CS2 Sasuke had their own combos, ougis, Jutsus, and even shurikens. They were detailed and well-designed."*
> 
> 
> We need 4 health bars then



This too. 

I don't really understand why they can't give these to us. People have been asking for extended health bars, and it surely won't kill to add some customizability by allowing us to choose the number of health bars to some degree. 

Of course, it's a bit early to judge, since the game has barely been announced and it's impossible to tell whether CC2 actually is making these improvements. That said, I'm keeping my fingers crossed and I'm going to remain completely skeptical lest I be disappointed from expecting too much.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 2, 2011)

They better return Longer Ultimate Jutsu's I also missed the openings that they had in the NUNS1 (when you were Hiruzen and fought Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru) they would make a comment as such) and online play being a reason is so idiotic I mean really? I also missed doing button commands to effect damage against UJ as that would be a good way to balance things out Fuck lag as a reason don't like it? Don't play people with bad connections


----------



## slickcat (Jul 2, 2011)

this time minatos tilt O move will be tossing 10 kunai, and you make sure you hold guard for atleast 2 seconds cause he ll do a godly blitz to all kunais in an instant and cutting the enemy simultaneously.



this minato is the true definition of badass, hes just missing a yellow flicker, at 1:53, I need that move


----------



## slickcat (Jul 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I bet Sakura's awakening would beat Sasuke's Susano'o.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as usual bigduo and wormo feel the exact way I do. I find it stupid that kirin is not part of hebi sasukes ougi,aand he cant even use chidori


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> And so they should overhaul the Awakenings and make them like they were in UNS1



If that's the case, then by all means, CC2, go crazy 



Wormodragon said:


> I don't really understand why they can't give these to us. People have been asking for extended health bars



Once again, I think it has to do with the ougis. In UNS1, the ougis were so long and exaggerated, that way, they can take a lot of health. Some ougis took *a bar and a half,* that's probably why there were 3 bars (which still weren't enough with those goddamn overpowered ougis )

What with UNS2 and their shortened ougis, they took a vast amount less health than the previous game (a bit more than half a bar). That could be a possibility as to why we had less health bars in UNS2 than 1.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It wouldn't have made any difference. Awakenings in UNS2 didn't have the quality or efficiency that it did in UNS1. Awakenings in UNS2 only had one or two short combos, one jutsu, 1 plain or same grab, and absolutely no ougi.
> 
> UNS1, on the other hand, had up to 4 new and exciting combos, interesting grabs that corresponded with their awakening, jutsu that clearly followed the manga and an awesome ougi to follow up the epicness.
> 
> If UNS2 ever had startup awakening.. that'd be boring as hell, and would make the awakenings look even more bland than they already are.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WubvBVBFLeU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwk9ESkiVfM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I agree. The ultimates in NUNS1 were awesome.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 2, 2011)

kimimaros is my fav,has tons of melee and fineese


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you guys think NUNS1 is worth picking up at this point, with generations coming up and all..?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

slickcat said:


> this time minatos tilt O move will be tossing 10 kunai, and you make sure you hold guard for atleast 2 seconds cause he ll do a godly blitz to all kunais in an instant and cutting the enemy simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> this minato is the true definition of badass, hes just missing a yellow flicker, at 1:53, I need that move



Add a yellow flash to that and turn it into 3D, and that's the perfect Minato for UNSG. 



Scizor said:


> Do you guys think NUNS1 is worth picking up at this point, with generations coming up and all..?



Hmm, the extremely limited roster is a huge turn-off to me, but if you don't mind that, it's not bad in terms of the play. In fact, it's better than UNS2 in a few regards.

I won't personally go out of the way to play it at this point, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

It'd be pretty cheap though, I don't see why not.


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

I want Ultimate Ninja HD Collection.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Hmm, the extremely limited roster is a huge turn-off to me, but if you don't mind that, it's not bad in terms of the play. In fact, it's better than UNS2 in a few regards.
> 
> I won't personally go out of the way to play it at this point, though.



Yeah, good points. Thanks. =)



Skywalker said:


> It'd be pretty cheap though, I don't see why not.



I doubt it's cheap here; alot of older games are still 40 to 60 euros


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2011)

Am I late to the party?

Rinnegan Madara and Kabuto confirmed: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4b-XtmwBI[/YOUTUBE]

Is this an Ougi battle I see? Better not be fake. 

Why is their a Sharingan and a Rinnegan under Madara's picture? This is too good to be true, it's probably fake.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I late to the party?
> 
> Rinnegan Madara and Kabuto confirmed:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4b-XtmwBI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Looks fake 

But it'd be awesome.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks fake, to be honest. 

The picture looks a bit like a UNS1 Ougi, but from the footage we've seen, Ougis in UNSG aren't like that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Looks fake, to be honest.
> 
> The picture looks a bit like a UNS1 Ougi, but from the footage we've seen, Ougis in UNSG aren't like that.



How many have we seen thus far, besides the Raikage's?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

Uchiha Sasuke's too, IIRC. Also, I haven't been following the anime, but I'm pretty sure Rinnegan Madara hasn't been unveiled. From CC2's style of doing things, I highly doubt they'll reveal such manga spoilers.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

Confirmed fake. Go to the video from which the uploader got that picture from.

The source himself admitted it's a fake picture.



"@Paleed123 no,its fake,but I wanted it to be reaL
supernarutonicfan123 1 day ago"


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2011)

Juugo's awakening will be badassed


----------



## Si Style (Jul 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I late to the party?
> 
> Rinnegan Madara and Kabuto confirmed:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4b-XtmwBI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Couldn't be more fake


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2011)

Most epic fake I have ever seen. 

Yup, found the artist:


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

If Kabuto's actual name would be Kabutomaru in Generations....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2011)

my character addition predictions

*Part1*
1.Kidomaru
2.Sakon/Ukon
4.Tayuya
5.Jirobo
6.First Hokage
7.Second Hokage
8.Shizune
9.Dosu
10.Zaku

*Part 2*
1.Third Tsuchikage
2.Kurotsuchi
3.Akatsuchi
4.Fifth Mizukage 
5.Chujuro
6.Danzo
7.Torune
8.Fu
9. a third Kankuro? because of Sasori


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I late to the party?
> 
> Rinnegan Madara and Kabuto confirmed:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4b-XtmwBI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Aeion already shown us that pic before, it was created by someone from Deviantart


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope Minato isnt gonna be so OP as in Storm 2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

They're good pictures, I'll admit


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 2, 2011)

Not something new, but if you want to see some gameplay with good quality image from the Japan Expo's playable demo, you can watch this :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfgTPYhwuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

You know people are going to main Raikage like crazy. 
Dude's a beast.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 2, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Not something new, but if you want to see some gameplay with good quality image from the Japan Expo's playable demo, you can watch this :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfgTPYhwuc[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, that demo disappointed the shit out of me. I saw little KNJ though, hope they fixed that part at least.


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

PTS Naruto looked cool.
Seemed his Ougi is some kind of Kagebunshin no Jutsu.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 2, 2011)

pts narutos ougi will not hit anyone who has played uns series,bloody slow execution, sadly online is spam happy and amaterasu is worse now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2011)

Rasengan have a shitty name in french.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I late to the party?
> 
> Rinnegan Madara and Kabuto confirmed:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4b-XtmwBI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Someone posted that pic earlier in the thread.

And someone else said it was made on Deviantart.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like a bit of a boring demo, two old-style Narutos and yet another Sasuke, A looks quite good though.

They should have shown off a new Part 1 character like Dosu or Mizuki.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Rasengan have a shitty name in french.


Heretic! Everyone knows a good story always ends with a great "orbe tourbillonnant"... 


Seriously, yes it sucks, every rasengan translation is a failure.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like storm 2, except newer characters and attacks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Not something new, but if you want to see some gameplay with good quality image from the Japan Expo's playable demo, you can watch this :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfgTPYhwuc[/YOUTUBE]



things i noticed:-

-Shippuden Naruto used a kagebunshin jutsu instead of rasengan
-Pre TimSkip Naruto used the animation of his kagebunshin ougi from UNS1

this might mean we'll get to choose different jutsus/ougis before the battle


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> -Shippuden Naruto used a kagebunshin jutsu instead of rasengan



I did not see any new kagebunshin jutsu by Shippuden Naruto 

If you mean the move first used at 1:16, that was his tilt in NUNS2.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2011)

I think Part I Naruto'll have the U-ZU-MA-KI combo as his ougi


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm actually disappointed, hype's gone.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess nobody has played NUNS1, PTS Naruto will probly have the same ougi. 

Sasuke's move set looks good and I think Raikage will just be the new minito.

Only thing left that's going to make me look forward to this game is the possibility of clashes.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 2, 2011)

i gues I'm the only one who enjoys playing the story and is excited to see what changes they have made to it. 

Even if the battle controls and some characters remain unchanged there's still other things we can look forward too.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

hmm I'm pre-ordering this when I can hey NUNS2 is dead why not get NUNSG


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> i gues I'm the only one who enjoys playing the story and is excited to see what changes they have made to it.


Story is for the manga or the book, The Video game is for gameplay.


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> things i noticed:-
> 
> -Shippuden Naruto used a kagebunshin jutsu instead of rasengan



Nah.. The player was just spamming the tilt move.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Story is for the manga or the book, The Video game is for gameplay.


No, fuck that. I want a good story mode like in NUNS2, not like the crappy one in its predecessor.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> No, fuck that. I want a good story mode like in NUNS2, not like the crappy one in its predecessor.



>Good story mode.
>NUNS2



Guess you didn't notice but NUNS2 fucking sucks compared to NUNS1


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 2, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> No, fuck that. I want a good story mode like in NUNS2, not like the crappy one in its predecessor.


Chapters 2, 5, 6 and the last one are so epic with awesome boss battle! 
I want a similar story mode in a next game!

But I'm afraid that Generation is a fighting game, a transition title before Storm 3.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> >Good story mode.
> >NUNS2
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK the nuns1 story mode, are you actually implying it was any good? 

NUNS1 had its cons and pro's, same goes for NUNS2. You enjoyed 1 more, I enjoyed the sequel more. Opinions, yeah they differ.


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

I want Haku and Zabuza gameplay.


----------



## Vash (Jul 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Guess you didn't notice but NUNS2 fucking sucks compared to NUNS1





Cool story bro.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> FUCK the nuns1 story mode, are you actually implying it was any good?
> 
> NUNS1 had its cons and pro's, same goes for NUNS2. You enjoyed 1 more, I enjoyed the sequel more. Opinions, yeah they differ.



Why you so mad? Did I say anything about Nuns1 having a better story?

I said story in general should be forgotten and fighting should be focused on.
It's already been said that this generations game will be more focused on fighting anyway.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Guess you didn't notice but NUNS2 fucking sucks compared to NUNS1


UNS is better than UNS2 but not by far. Although I miss those awesome and destructive ougis and the clashes too.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 2, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Why you so mad? Did I say anything about Nuns1 having a better story?
> 
> I said story in general should be forgotten and fighting should be focused on.
> It's already been said that this generations game will be more focused on fighting anyway.


Not mad, just saying the story mode in NUNS 1 heavily disappointed me, game bored the fuck out of me 1 week after I finished the single player. 

From what we've seen so far, the game doesn't rely on the fighting side of the game either though. Game mechanics are the exact same as in NUNS 2.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Not mad, just saying the story mode in NUNS 1 heavily disappointed me, game bored the fuck out of me 1 week after I finished the single player.
> 
> From what we've seen so far, the game doesn't rely on the fighting side of the game either though. Game mechanics are the exact same as in NUNS 2.



I think they mean they'll just skip story stuff.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2011)

So far so good. 

Only tiny complain from my part is that Raikage should have his Raiton no Yoroi as his fighting style, not as his Awakening. That is how A always fights throughout the manga, with his lightining armor always on. 

Oh well, maybe this will be improved in the future, like when they develop a NUNS War game...

Thanks for all the videos!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

You know what I want? How right before the battle started, they'd talk to each other, I miss that part.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Raikage should have a charge up mechanic. If he charges up past his chakra limit, he'll go into another stage of his raiton shroud. Yyeeaaahhhhh


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

I am not considering buying this.
Because i must buy this.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

They could go down the Raging Blast 2 road with story.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Can't wait for Shigure's ougi


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

My Storm 2 feels lonely without Storm 1.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

My Storm 1 and 2 play with each other all day err day


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2011)

If you buy Generations they can..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 2, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Not something new, but if you want to see some gameplay with good quality image from the Japan Expo's playable demo, you can watch this :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vfgTPYhwuc[/YOUTUBE]



What a letdown. 

Only thing I'm looking forward to is story mode. Gonna wait for a price drop this time. Unless I have some games I'd want to trade in or have a discount coupon at Amazon.


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope for more epic boss battles, and I enjoyed the boss fights in storm 2


----------



## Sera (Jul 2, 2011)

Wait, Japan have a demo already?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

V said:


> If you buy Generations they can..



That's why I'm so amped to add this to my collection!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 2, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Wait, Japan have a demo already?



I thought the Japanese PS Store was still down. But if the Japanese store does have a demo, I'm glad I've got a Japanese PSN account.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll check.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope, the store is still down.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2011)

So 3rd day in Japan Expo for me, played Raikage again. his tilt + O is a lighting palm thrust.

I got Ultimate Ninja Storm Project Chief Hirashi Matsuyama to take a pic with me.
The guy even signed me a poster

Be Careful, Huge ass pic

*Spoiler*: __ 









I got a limited Ultimate Ninja Impact demo disk, but I have no PSP anyway.

So far Classic Naruto is identical to his NUNS1 incarnation except the fact that his Awakening is wayyy stronger.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2011)

Do you think we'll get a guest character from outside of the Naruto franchise again? If we do I wouldn't mind seeing Goku, after all Akira Toriyama did inspire Kishimoto (and everyone else in Shonen Jump).


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 2, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Wait, Japan have a demo already?


Not at all.

"Japan Expo" is a French convention, based on japanese animation, cosplay, japanese culture, video games, etc...
Namco Banda? is very present this year, with playable demo of the next Dragon Ball Z, Saint Seiya and Naruto games!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Goku even from DB is OP for current Naruto


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

Shota said:


> Goku even from DB is OP for current Naruto


Pretty much, beginning of DB Goku can tank bullets, that makes his tanking level above everyone is Naruto.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Do you think we'll get a guest character from outside of the Naruto franchise again? If we do I wouldn't mind seeing Goku, after all Akira Toriyama did inspire Kishimoto (and everyone else in Shonen Jump).



I dunno. But I can practically say that Lars will be in this game, again.
That doesn't prevent them from putting another guest.

But I don't think ppl from other mangas will make it.
The only reason that Lars made it into NUNS2 is that both NUNS and Tekken are Bandai Namco game series. So, if a guest star is to be exepected, it's probably from other Bandai Namco game series


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> The only reason that Lars made it into NUNS2 is that both NUNS and Tekken are Bandai Namco game series.


Kishimoto is the designer of his clothes.




> So far Classic Naruto is identical to his NUNS1 incarnation except the fact that his Awakening is wayyy stronger.


A fair balance between Storm and Storm 2 characters is a good news.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2011)

Fair points (though on the overpowered points other Shonen Jump crossover games have avoided making him too overpowered compared to the other franchises before). I just figured I'd ask your opinion, I highly doubt any potential guest would be Goku either but if he was it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So 3rd day in Japan Expo for me, played Raikage again. his tilt + O is a lighting palm thrust.
> 
> I got Ultimate Ninja Storm Project Chief Hirashi Matsuyama to take a pic with me.
> The guy even signed me a poster
> ...



That's pretty cool. Thanks for the frequent updates


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Be Careful, Huge ass pic
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Two questions:

1. What characters are on the poster?

2. The poster is one for the game, and not just a poster for the Naruto series overall, right?

This poster could provide clues to other characters, because I see Danzō.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 2, 2011)

[dailymotion]xjof2r_naruto-unsg-gameplay-japan-expo-trailer-1_videogames[/dailymotion]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

its poster of the PSP game..


----------



## DanE (Jul 2, 2011)

I really just wanted for them to fix the gameplay mechanics, if they would make another UNS2 with same characters but with fixed game mechanics I would buy it again.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

I take it that's a no on the wall fighting for this too?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

why not just make this DLC?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

DanE said:


> I really just wanted for them to fix the gameplay mechanics, if they would make another UNS2 with same characters but with fixed game mechanics I would buy it again.



Lmao, this guy quite summed it up


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 2, 2011)

All there doing is adding characters,probably the story will be good.

but till now its storm 2 with new characters.


thats what I've seen so far,I will wait and see, I hope they add something new and bring the cool stuff from storm 1 back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So far Classic Naruto is identical to his NUNS1 incarnation except the fact that his Awakening is wayyy stronger.



does PTS naruto do jutsu clashes as well?


----------



## Sesha (Jul 2, 2011)

Some info about the game. A translation was posted on GameFAQs, but it read like Babelfish, so I figured I'd post this here in case anyone would want to take a crack at it.



Shota said:


> why not just make this DLC?



Working with Capcom has taught them the art of making incremental updates.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Working with Capcom has taught them the art of making incremental updates.



but even SSF4:AE is DLC but your right


----------



## Sesha (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't mean AE though. Probably should have said "addition" instead of "update", but whatever.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

well lets hope there will be surprises


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 2, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> All there doing is adding characters,probably the story will be good.
> 
> but till now its storm 2 with new characters.
> 
> ...



yea and i think you be able to play with all hokages and make the story mode and online better those are major things.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 2, 2011)

Shota said:


> well lets hope there will be surprises



They will put a surprisingly low amount of effort into it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

Sesha said:


> They will put a surprisingly low amount of effort into it.



Oh Snap!


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 2, 2011)

This may have already been mentioned before, but even if the characters from the two previous NUNS games have the same movesets for the most part, won't either all of the pre-skip characters *or* all of the post-skip characters have to have _at least_ an altered ougi?

I mean, if they go back to the longer ougi style of NUNS, the post-skip characters would needed extended ougis and if they keep the NUNS2 style (which seems to be the case), the pre-skip characters would need their ougis shortened and/or changed, no?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Im sure they're going to make a lot of changes. They can't just claim they're giving us a brand new fighting mechanic and show us the same old shiz. I'mma wait and see where this goes


----------



## Prototype (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Im sure they're going to make a lot of changes. They can't just claim they're giving us a brand new fighting mechanic and show us the same old shiz. I'mma wait and see where this goes



That would be beyond Kishi's level of trolling.
Dare I say...Kubo tier? 

But I agree, the game's only in the earlier stages of development.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

no one is Kubo tier  

except that's nothing near ono tier


----------



## Firaea (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm most interested in game mechanics, and how characters are designed in the game. To be fair, I would personally still buy the game because UNS2 was fun, at least for the grace period when it was fresh, although the game-play flaws became more and more glaring as time passed.

If this game isn't going far, then they'd better put the work into improving on the mechanics and on the characters. If there's to be any improvement, they should really work on improving old characters instead of just porting them wholesale into UNSG.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 2, 2011)

i hope they dont take out the people who died like itachi


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

XxX yellowflash 47 XxX said:


> i hope they dont take out the people who died like itachi


They won't, unless they didn't want anyone to buy this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They won't, unless they didn't want anyone to buy this.



 Lmao


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

60% of the people in part 1 and part 2 have died 

KIMI was Edo'd he's in part 2 YESSS!!! I'm maining kimimaro 100%


----------



## Motochika (Jul 2, 2011)

Tobirama needs to be playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Tobirama needs to be playable.



*TTTTHHHHIIIISSSSSSS*


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Aoba and Iruka should be too.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 3, 2011)

I doubt anyone who has died will be taken out... otherwise Zabuza and Haku wouldn't be in it.

The whole concept seems to be fighters from both parts of the Manga so anyone who died earlier is still in it and anyone who died later is still in it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 3, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Tobirama needs to be playable.



All the hokages better be playable.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 3, 2011)

Imagine if the first and second hokage were playable, I'd main the fuck out of them.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

Danzo for the win. If he' in.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be hard to give people the option to choose awakenings in UNS2 and Generations, just make it a match-type where both sides have to choose. Sort of a increased stakes or a sudden-death-like match where both sides do double damage and a few hits determine a win.


Prototype said:


> They should allow you to customize the number of health bars you use. The trouble, I think, would be finding a happy medium though.


 Again, changing match options should apply to both sides to keep things fair. Whether it's extending health bars, lessening damage to all attacks, or changing the chakra recovery rate; all of it should be changeable for online/offline modes

Hell, the original Ultimate Ninja games were based off of the Super Smash Bros. games. If anything CC2 should go back to looking at those for inspiration on the options/modes side of things. If there's one thing CC2 needs it's to really focus on getting creative with the fighting options, it's one thing that they haven't put much thought into since they started the Ultimate Ninja series. 



MyNindoForever said:


> They better return Longer Ultimate Jutsu's I also missed the openings that they had in the NUNS1 (when you were Hiruzen and fought Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru) they would make a comment as such) and online play being a reason is so idiotic I mean really? I also missed doing button commands to effect damage against UJ as that would be a good way to balance things out Fuck lag as a reason don't like it? Don't play people with bad connections


While I like the longer Ougis, I don't like the button command/mashing or analog stick spinning mini-game of UNS1 since they pretty much cancel out the Ougis.

If they make the mini-game like past PS2 games where the Ougi still happens with a minor reduction in damage then I would welcome the option back. 


Aeion said:


> If that's the case, then by all means, CC2, go crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think CC2's intent behind shortening the health-bars had to do with them thinking that everyone wants shorter/quicker matches for online purposes, but the problem is that not everybody wants it that way.

Either way, UNS1 and 2 were ridiculously horrible at dishing out damage. You add up the supports, the jutsus, ougis, and the awakenings and you get some seriously short-ass matches. UNS2-wise you make it worse by adding the support gauge, or you slow the pacing down with non-support matches.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 3, 2011)

i think if they put madara in it he better not be over powered like in the damn manga. and they should have extra content u can buy at the marketplace. and more justu


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 3, 2011)

Has anything about the story been revealed yet?

I hope to fuck the first 20 episodes are in. They can't possibly miss out on the best part of the series

Haku


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Has anything about the story been revealed yet?
> 
> I hope to fuck the first 20 episodes are in. They can't possibly miss out on the best part of the series
> 
> Haku



Haku *FTW*  no seriously haku had it


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2011)

the painful part is if u hv to fight haku in the same generic environments, there should be an ice mirror dome or unfinished naruto bridge, mist filled stage for zabuza, the bridge where danzo fought sasuke as well as the kage conference room, allowing for wall fights.
yeah I know it wont b there


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Does this mean we have to reply the same boss battles from the previous game?


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

noep lol!1!!1!!1


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2011)

nope, I feel there might not be much of a story mode this time but if it was PS3 exclusive thats another story, annd we all know its multiplatform.
So I doubt there might even be a free roam mode


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the way it's going, we'll have boss battles for all part 1 and 2.
Included the ones from NUNS2 but with some minor changes.
Which probably means the Sound 5 and the PTS Rookies will be playable.

The game is scheduled for 2012 anyway, the anime can go very far in half a yeah. It can cover a whole arc, not having Danzou ( and Maybe Hanzou too ) would be retarded.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Some info about the game.


Thank you, it's a great report, we learn a lot of news about story mode and other stuff.
I'll translate it later!


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 3, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Some info about the game. A translation was posted on GameFAQs, but it read like Babelfish, so I figured I'd post this here in case anyone would want to take a crack at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Working with Capcom has taught them the art of making incremental updates.



I used google translate for this so here iswhat it states

_"Hi Cheops, as promised here is my report!

Then I met Anthony Grabit arrived this morning. After giving me copies of posters of the game and three demos (he and his team distributed later in the show), we attack our discussion. I retired because I was talking about Ninja Impact (Opus PSP) for the demo, sorry ^ ^ "

I'll give you my information into different categories:

Scenario, it will take all the major arcs of Naruto and Naruto Shippuden. Its gameplay was still kept secret, but it will be all new. The developers wanted to make something special for this mode. Moreover, the scenario mode will consist of several modes itself! An example of a new mode will relive the story of Haku and Zabuza, but from their point of view. Make an adventure mode by embodying them. This is an example of the types of features on this mode. That's all I've taken from Naruto, Namco Bandai want to keep the news under the elbow for the rest! This one should end around the game Naruto / Sasuke. Developers do not want Bacler their game by launching a plot, a plot, while it is not over yet in the manga itself. He would find it "ugly" to stop like that. After, there will be an opportunity "may" in particular, side missions and the characters. (Example for Gay probably his battle against Kisame, but this is to be confirmed, Anthony does not have the right to tell me.)

Gameplay side, the game will be similar to Storm 2. He also developed the same pattern for the simple reason that the developers wanted to focus on that other types of innovations, to be pure fan service, and to please the fans. The combos are always the same, and swapping also explained by the desire on the part of two CyberConnect to respect the original work. Collisions at the Storm's first name (Rasengan vs Chidori) will probably not return, like the type of ougis 1. In addition to accessibility to the net, developers think that the cutscenes are too long breaking the rhythm of the fight, and what they want is action, inhibition, that one is all in time, we do not have downtime. This is the main reason that ougis have been shortened.

For the characters, that's what we thought, that there will be playable and others who will be relegated as the status of support. This is simply explained by the fact that certain characters should be kept below the elbow for later, or at the stage of the adventure that the game will stop, they will not have enough technology to be playable. I paused on the question: "Could there be such Iruka?" And the answer is self-evident, developers wishing to follow the work as original and has not seen fighting in the manga They do not want to "invent the character." Otherwise, Anthony told me a lot of news in terms of characters, both playable in for support. For the different versions of the characters in the Storm 2 (all Naruto and all that), they will again be in the game.

With regard to the training mode, there simply will not. Developers have estimated that the sight of gameplay, and that for them, after six games Naruto on two consoles, players no longer need to drive mode. They trust them to train and get good!

The online mode, there, as the scenario mode, there will be novelty. The developers have taken into account the demands of players and took advantage of the fact that the game was already well developed with Storm 2 to develop the online mode and story mode. So we will have the opportunity to find the online mode current normally improved, and finally many other new modes, Anthony could not give me, always keep below the elbow.

Finally the game may need to have DLC. Storm 2 did not benefit simply because the developers had a lot of other projects and could not work everywhere and they had the idea of ​​Storm Generation.

Ako had requested information from The Broken Bond. Basically, Ubisoft acquired the license of Naruto X-Box 360, PS3 Namco Bandai. In Naruto Shippuden, Ubisoft had not requested, Namco Bandai has done and has acquired the rights so that Storm 2 was released on PS3 and 360. And therefore probably in the future, only Namco Bandai should have the right to leave the Naruto PS3 and 360.

The game will be released so early 2012 in Europe and probably around the world, at dates like asses. One can draw many new and there will be lots of new content, whatever the mode!

Know also that Masashi Kishimoto has always followed the lending game development and participation, and therefore much of the development of Generation Storm!

This is the end of my balance! Thank you to Anthony Grabit for this information.

_


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> I used google translate for this so here iswhat it states
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



@bolded: Wth google, lol.

But, other than that, awesome news is awesome imo pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 3, 2011)

"The developers wanted to make something special for this mode. Moreover, the scenario mode will consist of several modes itself! An example of a new mode will relive the story of Haku and Zabuza, but from their point of view. "

I stopped reading here. I will now buy this game.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2011)

hmmm they better not make C and Darui as supports only, I dont get that part, needs to be translated by a native speaker


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2011)

I think this game more than any other game before it will show us exactly what to expect from these games from now on. Once they add all the characters, I can't see them going back and doing any major change for the sequels since they will have to go back to all the characters. But it doesn't seem like it will be much from the looks of it..


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

slickcat said:


> needs to be translated by a native speaker


It's on the way. Be patient.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> "The developers wanted to make something special for this mode. Moreover, the scenario mode will consist of several modes itself! An example of a new mode will relive the story of Haku and Zabuza, but from their point of view. "
> 
> I stopped reading here. I will now buy this game.



pretty much.. their focus on Zabuza/Haku is whats making this worth the buy.. that plus a shit load of characters.. 

i want zabuza devil mode awakening


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Some info about the game. A translation was posted on GameFAQs, but it read like Babelfish, so I figured I'd post this here in case anyone would want to take a crack at it.


Okay.
This is a report of an interview of the product manager in Namco Banda? France, Anthony Gambit.
The users of the forum/site of this link posted some questions, in order to complete the interview.

I will sum up all this report the best i can.
here we go!


*Story mode* : 
- The game will cover the main arcs of the manga/anime, from the Zabuza/Haku arc to the Naruto/Sasuke clash after the Kage summit.
They can't go further because CC2 wants to wait the end of the manga to make a worthy Storm 2 sequel.

- The way to progress in that huge story mode will be different from Storm 1 and 2.
For instance, the Zabuza/Haku arc will be played from their point of view.
It is possible that special fights can be included... ( The fight not yet appeared in the anime
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kisame VS Ga?


 is given as an example, I don't think it's an information ).
No more information for that mode, but Anthony says many surprises will be unveiled later. 


*Gameplay*
- The gameplay is very similar to Storm 2. 

- No training mode.

- No jutsu clash at this stage of the development.

- For the characters from the first Storm, they shorten their ougis, to keep the fluidity of the fights and of the online mode.


*Characters*
- Return to the Storm 1 system : separation between playable and support characters. Anthony explains why :
1) Many characters have not enough known jutsu and moves to be playable, like Iruka for instance. But they can appear without problem as support characters.
2) CC2 wants to keep some important characters for the real Storm 2 sequel.
3) Until the end of manga, many characters should be updated for this sequel. Making them playable now could be a waste of potential.

- Many variations of same character will be playable, like Naruto/Naruto sage mode/Naruto with Hokage clothe, or Sasuke/Sasuke Taka, in Storm 2.


*Some other stuff*
- Much more online modes compared to Storm 2 will be included.

- DLC releases are possible. There were no DLC for Storm 2 because CC2 wanted to include all their ideas in this new game. And they had too much games in development after Storm 2 release.

- Release date : Early 2012 worldwide.

- Kishimoto is involved in Generation's development, like before in other CC2 games.

- Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm was a PS3 exclusive title, because at the same period, Ubisoft had the Naruto license in XBOX 360 with Rise of a Ninja and The Broken Bond games.




If some translations are not clear, or if my english is inexact, please tell me. i will correct some parts of this report.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 3, 2011)

Mizuki's ougi is going to be epic!


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

DLC releases are possible



*Oh yesssssssssssss*


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Mizuki's ougi is going to be epic!



I think he's gonna be a support, throwing dat huge shuriken.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

V said:


> *Oh yesssssssssssss*


There's a lot of DLC for Storm 1, and they're all free.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Okay.
> This is a report of an interview of the product manager in Namco Banda? France, Anthony Gambit.
> The users of the forum/site of this link posted some questions, in order to complete the interview.
> 
> ...


sound good to me,i guest Shee will be support only as he only used the Lightning genjutsu and Healing Palm.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to destroy Kidomaru's face with Neji in a good looking Sasuke retrieval arc!

And I want also this full fight, which was incomplete in The Broken Bond Ubisoft game! A real shame on Ubi!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol I knew there weren't gonna be jutsu clashes. I wish they could add an Online tournament mode like in Raging Blast.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 3, 2011)

No training mode again eh?

hmmmmmm


----------



## Fireball (Jul 3, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I'm gonna spam the shit out of Susanoo.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like Dosu still has a decent chance to be playable with Kin and Zaku as just supports.

Mizuki has shown more ability than Iruka, so I've still got my fingers crossed for a full moveset!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazre: think no one has thanked you for the excellent translation yet! Thank you very much for that great effort! Really psyched for the game!


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

It would be funny to see Iruka and Ebisu as support characters in Konohamaru Shipp?den style team. 



Thank you Red Raptor!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2011)

Hype = completely back for me pek


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Looks like Dosu still has a decent chance to be playable with Kin and Zaku as just supports.
> 
> Mizuki has shown more ability than Iruka, so I've still got my fingers crossed for a full moveset!


Zaku actually have more chance to be playable than Dosu as he have 2 jutsus,Slicing Sound Wave and Supersonic Slicing Wave.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zaku actually have more chance to be playable than Dosu as he have 2 jutsus,Slicing Sound Wave and Supersonic Slicing Wave.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



But.. but Dosu is the leader... he is... 

Aha! He does have 2!

Vibrating sound drill is one obviously, the other being Talk no Jutsu! He managed to bargain with Sasuke so he didn't attack. Naruto has used that technique a lot himself and look at how powerful he is now!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Dosu 1 shot/off paneled he's support only if he's in


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2011)

i bet Zabuza awakening will be based on his Demon chakra shroud thing,Haku probably have Ice Mirror mode and teleport.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

So one of the potential fights included after Naruto vs. Sasuke could be

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gai vs. Kisame?





People believed it would go all the way through the war.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

but we'll see they might have clash mode as DLC


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> People believed it would go all the way through the war.



Which isn't weird at all; if it wasn't for the planned NUNS2 sequel, it could've gone that far, actually.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> So one of the potential fights included after Naruto vs. Sasuke could be
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I prefer to repeat to be clear enough :  it's an example, not a fact.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I prefer to repeat to be clear enough :  it's an example, not a fact.



Indeed, but it has me excited. That was one of my favorite fights.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Indeed, but it has me excited.


Okay 
I just don't want to give too much hope.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Which isn't weird at all; if it wasn't for the planned NUNS2 sequel, it could've gone that far, actually.



Sadly, they're forced to keep distance between the storyline of the game and the manga, while maintaining proximity to the anime. I don't think a sequel is really the reasoning. If it did go that far, they'd have to make a fourth game either based solely around it (sort of a strange place to start), or include previous content again.

I really want this damn arc, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

No jutsu clashes, that sucks.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 3, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Fuck yeah, I'm gonna spam the shit out of Susanoo.



thats another thing susanno was overpowerd as hell it took me a while to learn how to beat it now it‘s easy


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 3, 2011)

My *guess* for extra fights after Naruto vs Sasuke would be


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kisame vs Gai
Minato vs Madara (flashback)
Konan vs Madara
Kurotsuchi vs Kabuto
Onoki vs Deidara




All the bodyguards better be playable and not just as supports otherwise it will be a major hype drain for me.

Also, wondering if Zetsu will be playable?


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Sadly, they're forced to keep distance between the storyline of the game and the manga, while maintaining proximity to the anime. I don't think a sequel is really the reasoning. If it did go that far, they'd have to make a fourth game either based solely around it (sort of a strange place to start), or include previous content again.


I approve this message.

To me it's obvious that :
-Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm : volume 1 to volume 27 ( without Zabuza/Haku  )

-Naruto Shipp?den Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 : volume 28 to volume 48 ( without Taka versus Hachibi  )

-Naruto Shipp?den Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation : transition title, mixing the characters of the two generations. Haku and Zabuza available + Missing parts of the previous Storm.
Maybe it lightly covers volumes 49 to 52.

-Naruto Shipp?den Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 : Cover Kage summit to the end of story.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

ok, so this isn't storm 3 then.

This seems to be some quick cash in expansion pack thing. This give me back some hope that they could fix the fighting system a bit in NuNS3.

I'm expecting, minus Konoha 11, to be maybe like 15 new characters with some being support only and some being both playable and support.


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

So this is like Super Street Fighter IV.
More characters and features.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

V said:


> So this is like Super Street Fighter IV.
> More characters and features.



I don't know about the more features part.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2011)

no jutsu clashes???


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> no jutsu clashes???


At this stage of development, we could still get it, maybe.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> no jutsu clashes???





Skywalker said:


> At this stage of development, we could still get it, maybe.



I thought the interview said things like long ougis and clashing won't return from ninja storm one.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I thought the interview said things like long ougis and clashing won't return from ninja storm one.


Did it? Well, that's disappointing, oh well.

Maybe in Storm 3.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Did it? Well, that's disappointing, oh well.
> 
> Maybe in Storm 3.



Yes, I'm hoping they get smart and just go all out with every feature from the series.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 3, 2011)

This is conflicting because I really want the actual sequel to storm 2 with every character, but Naruto has to end in order for it to happen, which I guess means that they think the Naruto is going to come to an end sometime in the near future.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, it probably will end soon, and they probably just want to give it a proper ending and make it epic to stop the bitching.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Sadly, they're forced to keep distance between the storyline of the game and the manga, while maintaining proximity to the anime. I don't think a sequel is really the reasoning. If it did go that far, they'd have to make a fourth game either based solely around it (sort of a strange place to start), or include previous content again.
> 
> I really want this damn arc, though.



True, but in 2012 the anime might had progressed enough. And if not, a later date would have fixed that issue 



Off the Wall said:


> My *guess* for extra fights after Naruto vs Sasuke would be
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those would rock. 

I dont like how they are portraying NUNG, though; they basically call it NUNS2V.2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2011)

while i'm definatly pumped up for improved online, i still feel a little trolled with the short ougi's/no jutsu clashes still being around. but at least cc2 gave valid reasons why. nut a 3rd health bar would'e been enough to ask though.....imo.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 3, 2011)

if anyone has storm 2 for the xbox 360 i would challenge them in a battle add me- kidkash


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe we'll get those epic punches back.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

^^This , I want to recreate episode 167 with Sasuke's face.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> True, but in 2012 the anime might had progressed enough. And if not, a later date would have fixed that issue



For early-mid 2012, I doubt it. Unless they axe fillers, which they can't, because a fair distance has to be kept between the anime and manga. We wouldn't be too far into canon again.

Late 2012 is impossible. The world ends.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 3, 2011)

I think they should wait a little bit(like Spring 2013 or so)or at least as long as this current war arc ends. I fear that the game could end right in the middle of it. :/


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

Konan vs Madara? Would that be possible? Isn't that going too far into the current manga if this isn't UNS3?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, it's only going to the end of Naruto and Sasuke's meeting at the Kage arc, so whatever.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

$60 Expansion pack anyone?


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, it's only going to the end of Naruto and Sasuke's meeting at the Kage arc, so whatever.



It is? How do you know?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Late 2012 is impossible. The world ends.





Though that would have been the solution. Then, if it wasnt for the fact that generations is basically NUNS2V.2 according to the developers, we could have a game that went through

*Spoiler*: __ 



the latest ninja war


 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> $60 Expansion pack anyone?



For us, it's even a 60 euro expansion pack 

But they can make it up to me by releasing a badass collector's edition with a soundtrack, another laser cel thingy with art by Kishimoto and another epic poster for in my room.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, it's only going to the end of Naruto and Sasuke's meeting at the Kage arc, so whatever.



Didn't know that until now. Where did you get this information?



> But they can make it up to me by releasing a badass collector's edition with a soundtrack, another laser cel thingy with art by Kishimoto and another epic poster for in my room.



Good idea. My old poster is kinda "demolished".


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> Didn't know that until now. Where did you get this information?
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. The old poster is kinda "demolished".





Red Haba?ero said:


> It is? How do you know?





Fullazare said:


> Okay.
> This is a report of an interview of the product manager in Namco Banda? France, Anthony Gambit.
> The users of the forum/site of this link posted some questions, in order to complete the interview.
> 
> ...


Read this        .


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, Skywalker!! 

This is good news. Kushina could most likely be in UNS3!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Thanks, Skywalker!!
> 
> This is good news. Kushina could most likely be in UNS3!


Not a problem.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Okay.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Soooo basically they really aren't making any improvements to the fighting system and are just adding more online modes and more characters  

Yeah I'll just wait for ninja storm 3  and pick this one up when its in the clearance section at gamestop.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 3, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> $60 Expansion pack anyone?



Well, kinda seems that way. But there are going to be maybe 15 new characters, and a couple returning. Maybe this time characters like Hashirama and Tobirama will be playable too?


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 3, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Konan vs Madara? Would that be possible? Isn't that going too far into the current manga if this isn't UNS3?



Well the after Naruto vs Sasuke ends the main story, they said there would be some side battles that took place in manga and have not taken place in the anime will be like side story battles. I think that Konan vs Madara would be one of those fights considering there aren't many battles after the kage summit that can be used without going into the war arc.

Also Kushina is the character I am most looking forward to playing in UNS3 too.


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> Also Kushina is the character I am most looking forward to playing in UNS3 too.



I'm going to be so happy if they add her! She's my favourite character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see/play the Land of the Waves arc through Zabuza and Haku's POV, here hoping that they also include the fights with the Sound 5...

Seems the final fight of the game in terms of Post Timeskip/Shippuuden timeline will be Naruto vs Sasuke under that bridge of Iron Country. Probably it will look like a bit from that OVA that was released after New Year. Just realized that there is a trend to always put in the Storms game a Naruto vs Sasuke battle: 

-The VotE in Storm 1
-The one in Orochimaru's hideout in the sequel

And now they'll also develop one for the climax of Iron Country's arc.

Good developments.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2011)

hopefully there still boss battles.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

hmm I wish this thread was e-mailed to the developers they dropped the fucking ball! 

I WANT MY CO-OP BATTLES!


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

There's not going to be online play?!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

No jutsu clashes, long ougis not returning, no training mode... Hmmm


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I might just wait for Storm 3.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No jutsu clashes, long ougis not returning, no training mode... Hmmm


those aren't important.

?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't understand it in the trailer naruto young and teen looked like they were gonna jutsu clash


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> those aren't important.



Real improvements that people have been looking for aren't important? Yeah, let's just stick with one-time story modes that we'll all get bored of after a 2nd play. 

See Storm 1


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No jutsu clashes, long ougis not returning, no training mode... Hmmm



why no training mode?? 

@Red habenero: there's still online


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Real improvements that people have been looking for aren't important? Yeah, let's just stick with one-time story modes that we'll all get bored of after a 2nd play.
> 
> See Storm 1




^^ Lol, this Tenfold.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> those aren't important.
> 
> ?



I lold at the gif


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> why no training mode??



They said our training is the hands-on experience from computers/online play


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2011)

............................................................... please tell me the person who type this kind of info is horribly being mislead. i get the ougi thing and the clashes but training mode being taken off because of that???


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

they want your money there like Capcom 

they see us as sheep and dish out shit because we don't openly say IMPROVE IT OR WE WON'T BUY!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

I still go by my statement that a few new characters/stages is enough for me, seeing as this is UNS2.5, but... "Game mechanics like never see before"? They don't have to be so goddamn misleading, damn


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> they want your money there like Capcom
> 
> they see us as sheep and dish out shit because we don't openly say IMPROVE IT OR WE WON'T BUY!


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

As long Chojuro isnt gonna be just a support character ill be happy.
But i'll buy this  no matter what.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

I stand corrected


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> they want your money there like Capcom
> 
> they see us as sheep and dish out shit because we don't openly say IMPROVE IT OR WE WON'T BUY!


So many fans look over the flaws and buy it that that'll never be effective.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

I know it's like Street Fighter 4 the best example


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Exactly, and it's sad, that that's why we're never get a truly good game.


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2011)

*BUY IT*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

V said:


> *BUY IT*



Buy a PS3!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They said our training is the hands-on experience from computers/online play





i just can't find the words to comment on that


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They said our training is the hands-on experience from computers/online play


They be trollin'


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2011)

I m feeling I ll buy this game very cheap, if I dont see much changes done afterall storm 3 will have all characters.
Also I limit myself to 4 games a yr, and next year I have Ninja Gaiden and mass effect booked.  I dont have new game syndrome and the extra characters re not enough for me to buy this game that is Storm 2 with just new characters.
 I ll prbly youtube danzos moveset,and get the game ending 2012.Only thing that will make me get this is if the characters missing from PTS are playable and not supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Once again, I'm gonna wait for more, and strongly legit info to come in, but as of now, I'm not seeing anything particularly appealing


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2011)

There was a training mode in Nuns2 ?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> There was a training mode in Nuns2 ?



I think they mean the offline versus, otherwise, I don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I think they mean the offline versus, otherwise, I don't know what they're talking about.



There was no training mode in UNS1 or 2, so after such a long wait we were expecting one in the near future, now that they're proclaiming a UNS2.5.. with so called "new mechanics", we were finally expecting a training mode.

But...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2011)

V said:


> *BUY IT*


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> There was no training mode in UNS1 or 2, so after such a long wait we were expecting one in the near future, now that they're proclaiming a UNS2.5.. with so called "new mechanics", we were finally expecting a training mode.


If you played Storm 2 you don't need a training mode for Storm Generation.
Where did you read that the game will include "new mechanics" in the gameplay?

And seriously, Ultimate Ninja games are not so hard to play, it's immediatly fun and easy to play. 
We are not talking about Virtua fighter skills or Tekken combos... 

Is it really a problem for you?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> If you played Storm 2 you don't need a training mode for Storm Generation.



I can tell you're probably new or a novice at the Storm series, because Training Mode is a place where you try new strategies or practice your Support Sets in order to be efficient at Free Mode or Ranked Matches. Obviously it's not a tutorial, no one said that.



> Where did you read that the game will include "new mechanics" in the gameplay?



They said themselves Generations will have new things never seen in the Storm Series. Did you even look at all the information members here have been supplying?



> And seriously, Ultimate Ninja games are not so hard to play, it's immediatly fun and easy to play.
> We are not talking about Virtua fighter skills or Tekken combos...



It's not immediately easy to play. That's pressing attack mindlessly like a retard. If you want to really execute all the functions Storm gives you, then you need to practice and rehearse, not immediately press circle as fast as you can.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah.. training mode should be in.. i shelved the game long before i could really get to know all the tricks in the game..


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's not immediately easy to play. That's pressing attack mindlessly like a retard. If you want to really execute all the functions Storm gives you, then you need to practice and rehearse, not immediately press circle as fast as you can.


This is not what I meant.
But you don't need to train for days to have fun. 

And no I didn't read the announce of "new mechanics never seen", but if you have a link to the article, thanks to post it, I'm interested.



Oh, I found this :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQlmx2AkaF8[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know who has taken my translation, and I don't care, but he could at least let a link to Narutoforums site in that video.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> This is not what I meant.
> But you don't need to train for days to have fun.
> 
> And no I don't read the announce of "new mechanics never seen", but if you have a link to the article, thanks to post it, I'm interested.
> ...



Sorry thats me, i credited the french forum, so i should credit you too


Edit: added your cred


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 3, 2011)

not looking good for storm generations.Not even all characters will be playable,no clashes,no wall running,no long ougis,same gameplay as storm 2.

this looks already like a DLC and there charging 60 bucks for it.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Sorry thats me, i credited the french forum, so i should credit you too
> 
> 
> Edit: added your cred


I just asked for a link to this site, not more. 

And thank you, I see you've corrected my mistakes in english.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I just asked for a link to this site, not more.
> 
> And thank you, I see you've corrected my english mistakes.



lol yea there weren't many though


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

just wait they might pull a SSF4:AE and make it DLC we can only hope


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 3, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> And seriously, Ultimate Ninja games are not so hard to play, it's immediatly fun and easy to play.



Easy to learn, hard to master.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 3, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> lol yea there weren't many though


Ok thanks. Improving my written english is very important for me, in my private and professional life.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

hmm wtf they made shit up for ppl in the UN series why not now?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> hmm wtf they made shit up for ppl in the UN series why not now?



I think because Kishimoto is now having closer relations with CC2, they don't want to disrespect his work by making it feel like characters are so bland they need to be improved. It's kind of a sign of respect CC2 is showing Kishimoto.That's how I see it anyways


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Respect = Shitty Game 

how does that happen?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 3, 2011)

This game doesn't really need a training mode, lacks a bit depth...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

well I guess the hype is stil here yet dying bit by bit


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

V said:


> As long Chojuro isnt gonna be just a support character ill be happy.
> But i'll buy this  no matter what.



I looked up his jutsu, and it isn't looking too good, man. Chōjūrō and Ao will probably end up as supports to Mei.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jul 3, 2011)

I will try to interview Matsuyama when Impact's release date is near, and maybe i will make 1-2 questions about generations xD

I'm kinda disappointed though... I wanted to see all the support players from Storm 1 playable...

Also the thing that the Bandai guy said about "the characters that dont many moves" , is strange. Because in PS2 era they made many move sets and jutsus for characters like kurenai, Konohamaru etc...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2011)

Behind on the news, but this seems like a cheap cash in by CC2, I am disappoint.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2011)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> Also the thing that the Bandai guy said about "the characters that dont many moves" , is strange. Because in PS2 era they made many move sets and jutsus for characters like kurenai, Konohamaru etc...


yeah but Kurenai use genjutsu which it probably the easiest jutsu class to create as they can be anything.

but some one like Iruka? all his Jutsus he have done even on filler are kind of basic.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still hyped, hell it's already a purchase for me. I have an xbox 360 so I never played Nuns1 so this is even better, part 1 characters and part 2 characters. Hell yeah. I don't give a flying crap if it's just an update of Nuns2, though I do wish there was jutsu clashes. It rarely happens anyways, in my time with nuns2 it has happened like 8-10 times out of almost 100+ hours of playing! So jutsu clashes not being in is stupid. At least short ougi's make sense.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> Respect = Shitty Game
> 
> how does that happen?



Naruto's format is closer to a beat-em-up like Devil May Cry or God of War then a fighting game like Street Fighter (or the ultimate ninja series). 

Compare Sasuke and Naruto to Kratos and Dante, they spend the entire story traveling to locations, defeating enemies that they find, and gaining power-ups or new weapons. Sasuke fits this to a T, even gaining his power-ups from defeated enemies like MS after fighting Itachi.

The typical fighting game is very different. In Street Fighter every character has a prolouge and epilouge and (with the exception of Ryu being the favorite of the series) are all treated like equals. People like the Kages and Akatsuki aren't treated like this because they're obsticals that the heroes are meant to overcome.


In other words, the best addaptation of "Naruto" would be an RPG/Beat-em-up game and not a fighting game.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Naruto's format is closer to a beat-em-up like Devil May Cry or God of War then a fighting game like Street Fighter (or the ultimate ninja series).
> 
> Compare Sasuke and Naruto to Kratos and Dante, they spend the entire story traveling to locations, defeating enemies that they find, and gaining power-ups or new weapons. Sasuke is exactly like this, even gaining his power-ups from defeated enemies like MS after fighting Itachi.
> 
> ...



This 

plus a create a character


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 3, 2011)

they want to wait till the end of the manga?

sweet fucking jesus
my impatience
i can't-


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 3, 2011)

Well back to playing Storm 1.

I mean this is just ridiculous, no extended ougis and possibly no clashes? What are the improvements then? Just more characters?

This is absurd. Ninja Storm 1 was great, then I played 2 and I noticed that the battles seemed slower and less fun.

This seems like NUNS2 except with a few more characters and longer story.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah but Kurenai use genjutsu which it probably the easiest jutsu class to create as they can be anything.
> 
> but some one like Iruka? all his Jutsus he have done even on filler are kind of basic.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Iruka used a sealing jutsu when he tried to stop Naruto from entering the war a few chapters back.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 3, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> This seems like NUNS2 except with a few more characters and longer story.


why do you think they're calling it "generation" and not "NUNS 3"
it's not a sequel, they said it themselves


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jul 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah but Kurenai use genjutsu which it probably the easiest jutsu class to create as they can be anything.
> 
> but some one like Iruka? all his Jutsus he have done even on filler are kind of basic.


I remember Iruka as support in Ultimate ninja 1, he comes and shouts and then he leaves xD it was hilarious! 

The thing that i wanted to say is that they can make up some moves, or maybe Kishimoto can think some new ones since he is involved somehow with the project. But for sound 4 there isnt excuse, they had full battles with the konoha genin. I expect them to be playable. The same goes for Hashirama and Tobirama btw xD I really want those two to make it into the playable roster...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I looked up his jutsu, and it isn't looking too good, man. Chōjūrō and Ao will probably end up as supports to Mei.



Sadly. Chojiro's only move thus far is the charka hammer, and Ao's only move is Byakugan. Both are probably just support worthy.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Sadly. Chojiro's only move thus far is the charka hammer, and Ao's only move is Byakugan. Both are probably just support worthy.



Hopefully the war gives us something to fallback upon.

And I was looking forward to playing as Darui, too. He has three jutsu, by this time, but I doubt they're really going to be counted towards anything.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

who knows this game might be interesting


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Im still getting this no matter what.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> Respect = Shitty Game
> 
> how does that happen?


Please take a long walk off a short pier 


Ibb said:


> Naruto's format is closer to a beat-em-up like Devil May Cry or God of War then a fighting game like Street Fighter (or the ultimate ninja series).
> 
> Compare Sasuke and Naruto to Kratos and Dante, they spend the entire story traveling to locations, defeating enemies that they find, and gaining power-ups or new weapons. Sasuke fits this to a T, even gaining his power-ups from defeated enemies like MS after fighting Itachi.
> 
> ...



Exsept Ubisoft tried something like that and it was utter shit


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

I can see it now, the story won't end for another 5 years and we'll just be sitting here, waiting.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Please take a long walk off a short pier



 you don't even understand why I said that so you shouldn't even comment. The Amount of unbalanced characters Nuns2 had I have every right to say another Nuns2 with even more unbalanced characters will be shitty. So keep your stupid suicide jokes to yourself.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Prototype said:


> And I was looking forward to playing as Darui, too. He has three jutsu, by this time, but I doubt they're really going to be counted towards anything.



I'd like to say Darui has a great chance of coming in, but considering the demo showed him using his Laser Circus as his jutsu, and not his ougi... it makes me wonder 



Skywalker said:


> I can see it now, the story won't end for another 5 years and we'll just be sitting here, waiting.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 3, 2011)

How much do you wanna bet that they'll make a game that covers the entire storyline?


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2011)

Just read the update. As others have said, this game sounds like a $60 expansion pack, ala Super Street Fighter 4 and Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition.

 Fuck this game.


----------



## Corran (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought it was obvious it wasn't a direct sequel because of the title.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

All in due time, weary wanderers. All in due time...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2011)

If they fix the broken ass mechanics, I might pick this up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that will happen.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 4, 2011)

Could someone explain to me what they mean by "game mechanics". I enjoy games based on two things: decent gameplay and an excellent story. So I don't know what that means. However, if you mean something like "Itachi's, Minato's, Lee's, and Might Guy's awakenings rape" then yes, I would agree.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 4, 2011)

Shota said:


> you don't even understand why I said that so you shouldn't even comment. The Amount of unbalanced characters Nuns2 had I have every right to say another Nuns2 with even more unbalanced characters will be shitty. So keep your stupid suicide jokes to yourself.



They were balanced you just need to know how to approach them Diedara is the only really broken one I've found


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 4, 2011)

ok is this a good idea? i think they should make this game probably the last naruto game then as the story progresses they should have in the game an update to where u get new characters.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2011)

Woah, the rage here. 

To be fair, I share many sentiments here, and am rather disappointed that CC2 is making no attempts at fixing the glaring flaws in the mechanics of UNS2. I can accept that UNSG is a transition title if they do a really good job with UNS3, but if we are to look at UNSG purely as a transition title, the amount of work they need to put into it will clearly be less than UNS3. 

If so, what makes the game even worth buying, at the same price? Considering that they aren't making any changes to the battles itself, what would make this game worth buying is, IMO, improvements to the characters which are already there. Let's face it - many characters were sub-par in UNS2.

The best way for them to carry out their so-called fanservice, is to at the very least, improve on the characters which were already there and their movesets so that they are more representative of the original characters, rather than simply port them to UNSG.

I'll list a few examples.

*1. Pain*
Sorry to say this, but Pain was very poorly designed in UNS2 IMO. It didn't even measure up to how menacing Pain was in the manga/anime, and the Pain in UNS2 failed to display the true might of the character at all. If CC2 wants to make UNSG a worthy game, Pain is definitely one of the characters they should overhaul. In fact, there should be three different versions of this character.

*Version 1: Animal Path*
He has what, 10 summons or something? A full character could easily be created out of the Animal Path, with various combos, Jutsus, Ougis and an Awakening based on all his different summons.

For example, his "block" button could call forth the Giant Panda in front of himself, and his Jutsu could be a ranged Giant Rhinoceros attack. His Ougi would be, IMO, summoning the Giant Multi-Headed Hound, whereas his Awakening would be him riding atop one of his summons.

*Version 2: Deva Path*
I don't think I need to elaborate much on this. Deva Path is the strongest Path of Pain, and he definitely deserves to be a character by himself, with combos centralled around the use of Shinra Tensei and Bansho Tenin. Bansho Tenin would, IMO, make for an extremely good throw - Deva Path pulls the opponent over, and slams him on the ground, for example. His Ougi would no doubt, in this case, be Chibaku Tensei and his Awakening could show him with the Akatsuki cloak torn, and boosts his techniques.

*Version 3: The Six Paths of Pain*
Something like the UNS2 version, but improved. Deva Path can still take the lead, IMO, but other Paths should feature more predominantly. For one, Preta Path should be summoned in front of the Deva Path whenever the block is used. 

Also, his Awakening in UNS2 was horrible. I would personally suggest an Awakening with all Six Paths of Pain summoned onto the field - if Susano'o can be so overpowered, why not Pain?

*2. Jiraiya*
I'm a huge Jiraiya fan, if it isn't obvious enough, and apart from his UNS2 boss fight, I was very disappointed with his character design. His Sage Mode was vastly underwhelming, and IMO, should be completely redesigned - in fact, into a separate character too.

Those who know Jiraiya well will know that Sage Jiraiya is completely on another league from the normal Jiraiya, and really deserves far better. For one, Magen: Gamarinsho should've been his Ougi, and Cho Oodama Rasengan should've been a Jutsu.

*3. Uchiha Itachi*
Sure, he was one of the better characters in UNS2. However, the lack of genjutsu in his movesets really piqued me because Itachi is famed for his expertise in genjutsu, so I really think that should've played a bigger role.

Considering that Susano'o was his Awakening, it felt redundant to some extent to feature it again - especially since it wasn't even anything spectacular - in his Ougi. Instead, Tsukuyomi could've been his Ougi so that the Mangekyou Sharingan is fully accounted for.



If they make these changes to the characters and of course, to all other characters in the game, then yes, the game will be worth buying. I doubt it though, since it's obviously so much easier to simply port characters they've already made into the game. However, that makes for cheap effort IMO. Considering that they've established the nature of UNSG, which won't go far in the storyline and won't have any changes in mechanics, the very very least they can do is to make the characters more representative and more exhilarating to play as, IMO.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> *3. Uchiha Itachi*
> Sure, he was one of the better characters in UNS2. However, the lack of genjutsu in his movesets really piqued me because Itachi is famed for his expertise in genjutsu, so I really think that should've played a bigger role.
> 
> Considering that Susano'o was his Awakening, it felt redundant to some extent to feature it again - especially since it wasn't even anything spectacular - in his Ougi. Instead, Tsukuyomi could've been his Ougi so that the Mangekyou Sharingan is fully accounted for.



I strongly agree on Itachi. That's why I never use him, because his character in UNS2 feels so unappealing to me, compared to UNS1. The complete disregard for his signature move, genjutsu was a huge blow to his character. And they overdid the Susano crap. It's bad enough for CC2 to ruin some characters, but when it's Itachi, one of the few characters in the Storm series that has probably the most potential out of all of them, then that's a huge fuckup


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 4, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Woah, the rage here.
> 
> To be fair, I share many sentiments here, and am rather disappointed that CC2 is making no attempts at fixing the glaring flaws in the mechanics of UNS2. I can accept that UNSG is a transition title if they do a really good job with UNS3, but if we are to look at UNSG purely as a transition title, the amount of work they need to put into it will clearly be less than UNS3.
> 
> ...



You hit the Pain issue right on the head. I thought I would be maining him, but the jutsu he had put him in the same tier as Hinata and Neji(LO fucking L). He was nowhere near as dangerous or threatening as he should've been.

My issue with Jiraiya was his crappy speed, both movement and activation of rasengan. Then there was his range for rasengan. There was a reason I rarely saw Jiraiya being used online.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2011)

UNS1 Itachi was beast. His grab animation was fantastic, and of course, datTsukuyomi.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't understand why Sasuke's awakening and Ougi are the same, you think they would've learned not to do that with Itachi.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 4, 2011)

well we all know that they need alot of improvements i just seen the game play and trailer for the game EVERYTHING looks the same except for slightly better graphics


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't understand why Sasuke's awakening and Ougi are the same, you think they would've learned not to do that with Itachi.



Lol, this really baffled me.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

It's retarded, they're so not original.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 4, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Im still getting this no matter what.



Totally!!! I mean we were all sad that we would have to wait a couple more years for Storm 3 to drop, so this is really an extremely welcome unexpected surprise, whatever the reason CC2 has for putting this together


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't understand why Sasuke's awakening and Ougi are the same, you think they would've learned not to do that with Itachi.



Now that you bring that up, he does seem like an Itachi clone.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

In all honesty, they shoulda done the same susano ougi/awakening for Sasuke only. Seeing as during the Kage Summit arc, most of Sasuke's skills revolved around the evolution of his Susano, so that'd make sense. 

Itachi has no excuse though  He has far too many jutsu and abilities to offer for CC2 to decide to give him the same goddamn ougi and awakening.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 4, 2011)

hopefully NUNS3 will have multiple jutsu and ougi per character, the right analog ist used for anything, I wonder when these guys will learn that this O mashing game where I cant initiate a combo without repeating the same 4 hits b4 it changes to something else .

Anyways lets c which re new and support most of the kage guards lack feats


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 4, 2011)

Honestly I think I can hold off on this one and the next few games till they listen to the players concerns/ideas and get it right. There's no rush for them , they have time to make this epic


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont care
i'll spam fuck outta Haku


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont care
i'll spam fuck outta Danzo


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Kimmi spam.


----------



## Face (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder if Generations will have RM Naruto?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

No, it's not going that far.

Just the Kage arc.


----------



## Face (Jul 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, it's not going that far.
> 
> Just the Kage arc.



I thought they usually reveal more characters as the anime progresses.

I can't wait to try out Raikage vs Minato.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 4, 2011)

I notice how everybody says something negative about generations just from watching or playing the demo.. I believe that Cc2 made the demo from UNS2 with few new characters to just introduce the game public! The release date 2012 and that's 5 months or more if they release it around march.. They have plenty of time to improve the game all around.. Just dont expect so much changes because the game still have to keep it original to the UNS series.. I was hoping that UNS were going to be an action, adventure, rpg game where you could explore the world of Naruto as you build the main heroes up to be stronger than your enemies..

Let us wait and hope that they really will improve the game and let us judge it when we have more videos, pictures, scans and information on the game 

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Face said:


> I thought they usually reveal more characters as the anime progresses.
> 
> I can't wait to try out Raikage vs Minato.


In this case they were pretty forward about everything.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just hoped they would implant sasukes new summon, pigeotto( but noooo~~). And now we know that darui will just be support, altho i like the idea of having support like in storm 1, not playable but lookable. Makes the gameplay feel more customizable( ow yeah, hows that for a dutch person). Sooo ehm, anywayz i dont expect much.. Butt it would be nice to get one more move per charachter, like the tilt move in storm 2.. So that sasuke can take flight.           But seeing ass off() now, cant wait for partial octo transformation of bee, juugo new outfit, danzo, more support characters, potential kage's.                    .... What this game needs? More balance, difficulty, skill and outranged battles like impact. In game not just as a boss, make it big dont be scared cc2 im there for you.. Ha.. Ha.. Ha ha..


----------



## slickcat (Jul 4, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I notice how everybody says something negative about generations just from watching or playing the demo.. I believe that Cc2 made the demo from UNS2 with few new characters to just introduce the game public! The release date 2012 and that's 5 months or more if they release it around march.. They have plenty of time to improve the game all around.. Just dont expect so much changes because the game still have to keep it original to the UNS series.. I was hoping that UNS were going to be an action, adventure, rpg game where you could explore the world of Naruto as you build the main heroes up to be stronger than your enemies..
> 
> Let us wait and hope that they really will improve the game and let us judge it when we have more videos, pictures, scans and information on the game
> 
> -LS-


given CC2s track record of repitition, I dont think I stand by you on this one, we shall see


----------



## Prototype (Jul 4, 2011)

CS2 Sasuke had better be his own character, like in UNS1. That, or he has an unlimited time limit once awakened. In UNS2, they really fucked him up.


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2011)

I want all the Kages.
Not just Raikage like in Clash of Ninja Special.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

I highly doubt they will let the characters stay awakened, that'd be the one feature from UNS1 they'd leave out.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 4, 2011)

instead of generations why not make an action rpg with Naruto and sasuke as the main characters, action adventure style, upgrade powers with XP, trash fillians in side quest, with the same cel shaded graphics. rather than make the same game that can be ported with DLC.

But then again,whats good for the goose isnt always good for the gander


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 4, 2011)

slickcat said:


> given CC2s track record of repitition, I dont think I stand by you on this one, we shall see



I'm not happy with what I have seen so far of this game either, but I still don't judge it yet until I see some more of this game  it's too early to judge.. Knowing Cc2 they will suprise us with something AND dissapoint us with few things..

I wish for an action adventure, rpg game too!! My biggest wish!! And with a create a character mode where you can play and level up your character just in online! As you unlock certain clans, fighting styles, jutsus and apperances through playing other modes in the game 

-LS-


----------



## slickcat (Jul 4, 2011)

yup, been waiting for one, the ps2 version of action adventure naruto all sucked, but now the next gen has the better capacity to pull it off and yet none has been done, I like broken bond series but its unlike naruto, its more puzzle based and the fighting is weird and 2D planed.also certain ninja capabilities like walking on water are restricted and the lot.

So I ll still be waiting for action rpg naruto game, whenever they make one


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 4, 2011)

V said:


> I want all the Kages.
> Not just Raikage like in Clash of Ninja Special.



I want all of them too:

Ei
Hashirama
Hiruzen
Mei
Minato
Onoki
Tobirama


----------



## Ibb (Jul 4, 2011)

slickcat said:


> instead of generations why not make an action rpg with Naruto and sasuke as the main characters, action adventure style, upgrade powers with XP, trash fillians in side quest, with the same cel shaded graphics. rather than make the same game that can be ported with DLC.
> 
> But then again,whats good for the goose isnt always good for the gander



I said that the Naruto manga's format was closser to an RPG/beat-em-up a few pages back.

But heres the thing, a Naruto based RPG/beat-em-up would suck.

RPG's are built around the idea or exploration. This is why Final Fantasy XIII was bashed for not having towns, the world feels small when it's made up of nothing but a single road with nice backrounds. RPG players want to explore the deepest dungeons and try to kill important NPC just to see if they can. A world built around an established manga would only be able to explore places that the manga has visited, Konoha, Suna, land of iron, mt. frog, etc.

Also, you'd only be able to level up your characters in a manner similar to the manga. "Sasuke leveled up, would you like to make his chidori stronger or give him a new sword melee attack?" Action RPG typically give the player more freedom then that.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 4, 2011)

they should add a few more extra characters like storm 2 with lars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2011)

give me luffy 
with zoro and sanji as support 

lolz ninja.. i speed blitz em


----------



## Prototype (Jul 4, 2011)

Aizen, with Gin and Tōsen as his supports. 
Let the trolling begin.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

give me Simon with Lagann as support


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Give me Lelouch with Guren and Lancelot as support. Brains & guns over brawn


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Vash The Stampede 
with Knives and Legato as support


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 4, 2011)

Adult Gon

No need for supports

I win


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann!!! 

no support 

I win


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 4, 2011)

Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

No support

You lose


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Super Granzeboma

no support 

you lose


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2011)

Revy 
No supports

Fatality.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Alucard 

no support 

Flawless victory  

lol I'm done


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Combo Breaker?



GunX2 said:


> Im still getting this no matter what.





Red Raptor said:


> Totally!!! I mean we were all sad that we would have to wait a couple more years for Storm 3 to drop, so this is really an extremely welcome unexpected surprise, whatever the reason CC2 has for putting this together



Do as you like and I respect your decision, but please realize how harmful you're being by adopting that attitude. For a business to have a product that people will buy regardless of quality, gives them little reason to continue to innovate.

Innovation is usually costly, after all.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 4, 2011)

XxX yellowflash 47 XxX said:


> they should add a few more extra characters like storm 2 with lars



I nominate the .

Infact, make it a .


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2011)

Give me God, with Jesus an the Devil as supports


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Fuck it, I nominate Eyedol from Killer Instinct.

Epic dashing-club-uppercut FTW!


----------



## DedValve (Jul 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Combo Breaker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you want innovation then you should wait for Nuns3. The guys have made changes from nuns1 to nuns2 what _they _ thought was best. And they decided that they'll wait until a reasonable amount of story has been covered by the anime/manga (and since the manga is near it's end they might as well wait until it's over)   

Besides we still don't know how much their adding. But if Nuns3 is still the same old with no real change THEN I'll be worried, but so far this game seems like fanservice to hold off the wait, I see nothing wrong with that especially since it sounds like their holding things back for Nuns3.


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2011)

WHEN ONOKI AND MEI AND DANZO GET CONFIRMEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ARGHH


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2011)

on the 19th


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 4, 2011)

What's the 19th?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

The 19th is the nineteenth day in the month of July, usually starting when... or is that not what you meant?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 4, 2011)

Some form of expo/trailer? 
No clue otherwise.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

I leave for one day and I come back to this   

..

Goku with gohan and Goten support :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Emperor Palaptine with Darth Vader support.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Vegito SSJ 

No Support


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Mario with Luigi and Toad support. 

..

Samus. No support


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

ok you made me do this!!! 

Final Ichigo 

Son Goku & Monkey D. Luffy as Support


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Chuck Norris, no support.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 4, 2011)

heres to hoping, that first and second hokages arent support..


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Tonton. No support  1HKO


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

(Melee) Captain falcon. No support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2011)

lillith. no support :ho


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh oh oh:

Masashi Kishimoto. Narutoverse support :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Kubo, no support.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Akira Toriyama  DBZverse Support 

Game over biatches


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Naruto with Masashi Kishimoto support.

Immortality.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Sasuke* with Masashi Kishimoto support.
> 
> Immortality.



Fixed?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Fixed?



I thought about that, but Sasuke _might_ die. (small chance, but still)

Naruto is 'set in stone immortal'.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I thought about that, but Sasuke _might_ die. (small chance, but still)
> 
> Naruto is 'set in stone immortal'.



With Mr Kishi as support? He'll never let his lover die


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> With Mr Kishi as support? He'll never let his lover die



I think even Kishi thinks money>Sasuke


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Sasuke doesn't have Karin to heal his ass.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 4, 2011)

It being UNS 2.5 doesn't bother me. What bothers me is that if they do something like this, then CC2 should be experimenting and playing around with the gameplay.

Add past characters like the 1st and 2nd Hokages, take existing characters and make changes/additions to their fighting animations, give some new modes/options people are asking for, and if they're keeping the short ougis they should give almost every character 2 instead of 1.

Awakenings for characters in both games were incredibly uneven. Only certain characters get different forms or fighting styles while almost everybody gets generic power increases.



slickcat said:


> *hopefully NUNS3 will have multiple jutsu and ougi per character*, the right analog ist used for anything, I wonder when these guys will learn that this O mashing game where I cant initiate a combo without repeating the same 4 hits b4 it changes to something else .
> 
> Anyways lets c which re new and support most of the kage guards lack feats


I do feel that having multiple jutsu and ougis would be nice trade-off for not having long ones. The right stick being used for something would be OK, but I'd rather keep the jutsus/ougis relegated to the face buttons. 

Every character should have 2 jutsus through charging (like Rasengan to Odama Rasengan). Ougis should be chosen through the character select menu.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 4, 2011)

This guy with no support needed.



/game.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Support with this needed guy no.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Part I story mode more than Part II


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm looking forward to Part I story mode more than Part II



Me too; it's less recently seen, for me.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 4, 2011)

Caught up with the news... At least I know this is not really storm 3, and as long as all the Kage's and Mifune are playable I'll be happy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Mifune won't even be in the game. Waza


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 4, 2011)

I just want the first two hokages to be playable.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Mifune won't even be in the game. Waza


Like he's relevant.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm looking forward to Part I story mode more than Part II



i agree im looking forward to the very last battle with naruto and sasuke at the valley of the end


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

XxX yellowflash 47 XxX said:


> i agree im looking forward to the very last battle with naruto and sasuke at the valley of the end



That'd actually make a very interesting boss battle. But I'm mostly amped for the Zabuza & Haku arc. Best arc of Part I


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Mifune won't even be in the game. Waza



Pish posh.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Killer Bee better have a different move set that's not so uber knj'able


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2011)

I get the feeling that the wheel character selection will allow you to chose from it's middle section a Kage character, given that is where Raikage becomes playable. And it would make sense, once again applying the generation theme this game has.

We should have pretty much all the Kages that have fought in the manga/anime till Iron Country arc: A, Mei, Oonoki, Gaara, Danzou, Tsunde, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen and finally Minato.

Also expecting to see Kakashi in his Gaiden "verse/mode" and Obito. Again, "generation" theme for the game.

And Sabu-chan-sensei.  Maybe as Killer Bee's support for his fight against Kisame...


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 4, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I notice how everybody says something negative about generations just from watching or playing the demo.. I believe that Cc2 made the demo from UNS2 with few new characters to just introduce the game public! The release date 2012 and that's 5 months or more if they release it around march.. They have plenty of time to improve the game all around.. Just dont expect so much changes because the game still have to keep it original to the UNS series.. I was hoping that UNS were going to be an action, adventure, rpg game where you could explore the world of Naruto as you build the main heroes up to be stronger than your enemies..
> 
> Let us wait and hope that they really will improve the game and let us judge it when we have more videos, pictures, scans and information on the game
> 
> -LS-


not only what we have seen from the demos but have you atleast read the interview? 

here 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Fullazare said:


> Okay.
> This is a report of an interview of the product manager in Namco Banda? France, Anthony Gambit.
> The users of the forum/site of this link posted some questions, in order to complete the interview.
> 
> ...





.

Now you can see why everybody is upset.Only thing to look forward to is the characters.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I notice how everybody says something negative about generations just from watching or playing the demo.. I believe that Cc2 made the demo from UNS2 with few new characters to just introduce the game public! The release date 2012 and that's 5 months or more if they release it around march.. They have plenty of time to improve the game all around.. Just dont expect so much changes because the game still have to keep it original to the UNS series.. I was hoping that UNS were going to be an action, adventure, rpg game where you could explore the world of Naruto as you build the main heroes up to be stronger than your enemies..
> 
> Let us wait and hope that they really will improve the game and let us judge it when we have more videos, pictures, scans and information on the game
> 
> -LS-



Most of us read the interview, viewed the demo, on top of playing Storm 1 and 2; we know what we're getting into.

Benefit of the doubt be damned.

I'm speaking as a fan of Video Games, the Fighting Genre, Naruto and even Storm itself. From my assessment, it doesn't appear that the core game play is receiving the attention it rightly deserves.

I really want the Storm series to be so much better than what it is, seriously; it's not like I hate it or anything.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 4, 2011)

The Sasuce and Dei fights better be a boss battle this time


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> The Sasuce and Dei fights better be a boss battle this time



Odd is right!  

in that code lyoko way


----------



## Prototype (Jul 4, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> The Sasuce and Dei fights better be a boss battle this time



That fight was horrible. 
I agree.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 4, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> not only what we have seen from the demos but have you atleast read the interview?
> 
> here
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow. That's ridiculously disappointing. CyberConnect2 shouldn't have even bothered and just waited for the manga to end to give us a decent game.

I've never been underhyped for a Naruto game before, and I've bought every game in the Ultimate Ninja series, but I'm honestly not sure about this one.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

If I don't get my f*cking Unraikyo Stage, KillerBee Boss Battle, I'll be one pissed mathafacka


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope they allow tag team fighting please supports are so spammy!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I hope they allow tag team fighting please supports are so spammy!



stop being so damned right all the time


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish they'd allow 2 V 2 matches.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I wish they'd allow 2 V 2 matches.



I already said this  

but online 2 v 2 Idgaf if it's NUNS2 I will pre-order it


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> I already said this
> 
> but online 2 v 2 Idgaf if it's NUNS2 I will pre-order it


I said it first awhile back. 

Exactly.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I wish they'd allow 2 V 2 matches.


Yeah they should do what the clash of ninja series does


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2011)

I prefer 1 vs. 1 myself, unless it's done in a way akin to Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

I've given up on this pathetic clan


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

well DLC might have surprise guests like a story of why the fuck Lars was in NUNS2 with no backstory!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

2 vs 2 in Broken Bonds online was so fun, so i can only imagine how epic it would be in Storm

Edit:

Yo guys, i had takL translate the 1st scan of generations and.....




			
				takL said:
			
		

> i did it just roughly im not happy with my wordings  but as im making you wait this long i send you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like they keep talking about the war alot, plus new ninjutsu's  ? an also, C & Darui are exclusive supports to A, exclusive suports ? smh


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

Whoa, this seems really fucked up

i cant wait for the full product.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> Whoa, this seems really fucked up



What seems?

Sorry, but I dont understand >.<


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

C and Darui are only for Raikage as supports.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

That's really stupid, at least let everyone use them.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> C and Darui are only for Raikage as supports.



Oh that =/

Yes, that sucks


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

*The boy goes beyond time to confront new fights!! *

Err..
That's cool.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

I really hope they'll release an awesome collector's edition.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I really hope they'll release an awesome collector's edition.



Let's see if it worth it to buy that normal version first.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

They'll toss in a free hat.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd take the hat


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe we'd get a bunch of posters and a special figurine.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> Maybe we'd get a bunch of posters and a special figurine.



That would be awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Real Weapons from Naruto of your choosing.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 5, 2011)

Minato's special kunais - with fully workable seals, allowing all players to use Hiraishin no Jutsu.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2011)

The Sharingarm.


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

A t shirt with Generations's logo.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Golden Byakugam.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Real Weapons from Naruto of your choosing.


Zabuza Sword please.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zabuza Sword please.


Wonder how heavy that would be to actually carry.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> A t shirt with Generations's logo.



That would make my day


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2011)

By exclusive supports, I'm betting you mean exclusive for the demo?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Zabuza Sword please.



"Zabuza sword cannot be beat." 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Dd2tgtPjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 5, 2011)

Prototype said:


> "Zabuza sword cannot be beat."
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Dd2tgtPjQ[/YOUTUBE]



And then we learned it really can't


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Exclusive supports? Lol, now I'm actually looking forward to how else CC2 is going to bewilder us


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Exclusive supports? Lol, now I'm actually looking forward to how else CC2 is going to bewilder us



I restored some hype


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I restored some hype



 Let me correct myself.. I'm looking forward to how else CC2 is going to *troll* us. Better?  ... Or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Let me correct myself.. I'm looking forward to how else CC2 is going to *troll* us. Better?  ... Or were you being sarcastic?



No. Turns out I was naive, actually. 
I thought you were srs


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2011)

Also, because of the span of the plot of the game, I have the feeling we won't be seeing Madara as a stand alone character. Which is a shame.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Also, because of the span of the plot of the game, I have the feeling we won't be seeing Madara as a stand alone character. Which is a shame.



I can see it now... CC2's claim that they "don't want to ruin the potential of their characters"... Therefore, Madara is going to be exclusive support only to Deidara...  Why CC2?


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I never thought i'd say this, but.._ 



This game will suck.
Actually, i think this will be even worse than Storm 2.

*Spoiler*: _Last thought_ 















*But i will still buy this game *


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Also, because of the span of the plot of the game, I have the feeling we won't be seeing Madara as a stand alone character. Which is a shame.





Aeion said:


> I can see it now... CC2's claim that they "don't want to ruin the potential of their characters"... Therefore, Madara is going to be exclusive support only to Deidara...  Why CC2?





I can only live with playing as the real madara as an awakening for so long..

He better be in 

Also, I do think he has quite the chance of beeing in because of 
*Spoiler*: _though it has been in the anime, better safe than sorry_ 



his confrontation with Naruto, while he clearly wasnt the playful 'Tobi' anymore. =)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> *But i will still buy this game *



That's all CC2 needs to hear 



Scizor said:


> Also, I do think he has quite the chance of beeing in because of
> *Spoiler*: _though it has been in the anime, better safe than sorry_
> 
> 
> ...



Copy & Paste UNS2 Madara, anyone?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Copy & Paste UNS2 Madara, anyone?



The intro for his awakening was badass, I will say that.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Prototype said:


> The intro for his awakening was badass, I will say that.



Along with his entire awakening, imo


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Along with his entire awakening, imo



Agreed


----------



## Ibb (Jul 5, 2011)

I kinda dought that C and Darui are going to be "exculsive" to Raikage only, but ya never know.

The only way I see "exculsive supports" working is if they take away the ability to choose your own support characters so that Naruto always has Sakura and Sai, and you can never build a team of Naruto(fighter), Minato, and Jiraiya. That's unlikely to happen.

I'm more willing to believe that a mistranslation or some kinda error occured then the game limiting your choices in team building.


Not that I would mind, I've always thought it weird how people make teams of Lee, Itachi, and Chiyo. It's just weird seeing people who normally don't interact on the same team.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

exclusive supports? i don't belive that bs translation, it might be fake anyway.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Aahhhh, CC2. I finally understand what they're trying to do  Those witty bastards. They're trying to make UNS2.5 look so horrid, so disgustingly terrible, that when UNS3 finally comes out, it'll make that game look 10x more amazing! .

Oh, CC2.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Aahhhh, CC2. I finally understand what they're trying to do  Those witty bastards. They're trying to make UNS2.5 look so horrid, so disgustingly terrible, that when UNS3 finally comes out, it'll make that game look 10x more amazing! .
> 
> Oh, CC2.



Y must u depress me with your logic 

Use ur powers 4 teh goodz, darnit


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 5, 2011)

Or you know its probably bad reporting im going with that seeing as CC2 has yet to disappoint me. (them taking stuff out for Online stuff not counting...)


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Along with his entire awakening, imo


Madara awakened is the strongest character in the game IMO.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Madara awakened is the strongest character in the game IMO.



I hadn't thought about that, but that may very well be true.. =)


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> exclusive supports? i don't belive that bs translation, it might be fake anyway.



no its definitely not fake, i got the guy who translate's the Naruto chapter spoilers from the telegrams to do it. It was a rough trans though, so could be a mistrans, but i doubt it cause he's a reliable translator


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

I need jutsu clashes


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

and kunai/shuriken clash


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

It's 1:30 am and i'm still awake...
Feels good man.

Anyways i hope they make new combos and jutsus for everyone.
Expecially for Neji and Hinata..
Fuck that rotation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

V said:


> It's 1:30 am and i'm still awake...
> Feels good man.
> 
> Anyways i hope they make new combos and jutsus for everyone.
> ...



Its 6:45 pm and I'm still awake too... 
High five for us!!! 

And chances are, if we have copy & paste Karin/Suigetsu, we may have copy & paste Neji/Hinata. From what I've seen, only new characters or ones with new feats are getting new move sets


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Its 6:45 pm and I'm still awake too...
> High five for us!!!
> 
> And chances are, if we have copy & paste Karin/Suigetsu, we may have copy & paste Neji/Hinata. From what I've seen, only new characters or ones with new feats are getting new move sets



Luckily, that's only speculation


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Luckily, that's only speculation



Is it though? The main character of the damn series has been copied & pasted in his younger and present years  Is that not proof enough?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Is it though? The main character of the damn series has been copied & pasted in his younger and present years  Is that not proof enough?



Development is still underway

And I'm quite a naive positive guy.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 5, 2011)

stop bitching and moaning and give CC2 your moneh!  

Sadly ME3, Skyrim, Gears 3, and Batman already took all of my moniez


----------



## Asiuh Star (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Development is still underway
> 
> And I'm quite a naive positive guy.



Yes, development is underway. The damn game was announced less than a month ago. But in the Japan Expo in France they held the demo, and both Naruto's (PTS and shippuden) had the same attack pattern as they did before. Same awakenings as well (Not that I'm complaining), but I just can't help but get the feeling CC2 and Namco Bandai are going to troll us


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Asiuh Star said:


> Yes, development is underway. The damn game was announced less than a month ago. But in the Japan Expo in France they held the demo, and both Naruto's (PTS and shippuden) had the same attack pattern as they did before. Same awakenings as well (Not that I'm complaining), but I just can't help but get the feeling CC2 and Namco Bandai are going to troll us



It's a possibility and a reasonable one at that.

But I'm not dropping hope, yet


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It's a possibility and a reasonable one at that.
> 
> But I'm not dropping hope, yet



I just want clashes and 2v2 nothing else matters


----------



## Asiuh Star (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, all we can really hope for is that they finish up the damn anime and this game will be a good one. I just wish we got clashes and the ability to (once the game is finished) choose to be the awakenings like they did in all the games before hand.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 5, 2011)

We should all expect some stuff to be the same, take a look to the accel series and tell me how much that changed.

They will probably give us a Single player experience worthy of 60$.
And a lot of things can be done.


----------



## Asiuh Star (Jul 5, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> We should all expect some stuff to be the same, take a look to the accel series and tell me how much that changed.
> 
> They will probably give us a Single player experience worthy of 60$.
> And a lot of things can be done.



Probably not even 60$ Give me a game with a large character roster like MK: Armageddon and I'll give you a game worthy of paying 100$ for. Of course, some things will be the same (Accel was late to America, never played it), but you should at least expect some new stuff from old chars right?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

I just hope they make a nice whole. That's all I'm asking for, really. 

And an awesome collector's edition, offc.


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2011)

So, i think C's Flash Illusion jutsu works just like Pein's Shinra Tensei from Storm 2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder how they're gonna do the rest of the kages.. They're not working on specific characters who didn't do much in the anime, and I'm pretty sure Mei and Onoki fit in those categories


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn I can see people spamming all these damn moves or turtling using C/Pain as supports


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 5, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Madara awakened is the strongest character in the game IMO.



Madara is definitely threatening. Especially the guard break and that two-fireball jutsu. But Minato and Itachi's are more hax in my opininon. Itachi can spam totsuka and then there's the fireball on the third strike. Minato can just teleport right next to you, rasengan, and repeat until you lose. Minato is the only character with an awakening that can defeat Itachi's in my experience. And even then, only if the player using Minato is faster than the player playing as Itachi.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wonder how they're gonna do the rest of the kages.. They're not working on specific characters who didn't do much in the anime, and I'm pretty sure Mei and Onoki fit in those categories



ultimate ninja impact seems to be giving the kages well-rounded movesets, so why not generations?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Minato is the only character with an awakening that can defeat Itachi's in my experience.



Minato, along with Lee and Gai, who also teleport 

And that teleporting business isn't all too hard to avoid. Those awakenings aren't really that threatening compared to others. 

And Susano has a weakness; Hidan. That's it  Try it one day, you'd be surprised.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 5, 2011)

The exclusive support character thing is BS. Unless CyberConnect2 has forgotten its roots. What happened to making jutsu for featless characters. They did that so many times in the Ps2 games, making up random jutsu for characters to use. What a shame.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, we all know you folks are gonna buy this game, regardless


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

Including you?


----------



## DanE (Jul 6, 2011)

I will rent this game first and then If its good ill buy it


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Including you?



The day of release


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope they add extra costumes for Kakashi (from his battle with Kakazu) and an alt for Pretimeskip Sakura (One long hair and the other short)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I hope they add extra costumes for Kakashi (from his battle with Kakazu) and an alt for Pretimeskip Sakura (One long hair and the other short)


I hope we get a fair amount of alternate costumes in this game (even though I doubt it'll happen).


----------



## G (Jul 6, 2011)

Every fighting game includes alternative costumes nowadays.
Why not Ultimate Ninja?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2011)

V said:


> Every fighting game includes alternative costumes nowadays.
> Why not Ultimate Ninja?


True. I'm just thinking if this isn't the official Storm 2 sequel alternate costumes might not be a priority. I'm still hoping we'll get them though.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> True. I'm just thinking if this isn't the official Storm 2 sequel alternate costumes might not be a priority. I'm still hoping we'll get them though.



I think the opposite. Nuns2 made a lot of changes from Nuns1 and no doubt Nuns3 will be the same. But since this is more of a 2.5 that means that they should have ennough time to get a lot of alternate costumes among other cool stuff.

This game needs to be more customizable, as great as Nuns2 was it was very barebones on the multiplayer side.


----------



## G (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah definitely needs to be more customizable.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Madara awakened is the strongest character in the game IMO.


Madara's quote: Did you really think you're more badass than me? I'm sorry, let me rectify this mistake...


V said:


> It's 1:30 am and i'm still awake...
> Feels good man.
> 
> Anyways i hope they make new combos and jutsus for everyone.
> ...


New combos, jutsus, and ougis for everyone is what I want the most. Well that and new online/offline match options and modes.



DedValve said:


> I think the opposite. Nuns2 made a lot of changes from Nuns1 and no doubt Nuns3 will be the same. But since this is more of a 2.5 that means that they should have ennough time to get a lot of alternate costumes among other cool stuff.
> 
> This game needs to be more customizable, as great as Nuns2 was it was very barebones on the multiplayer side.


If anything I think it being UNS 2.5 should encourage CC2 to put in and test new game mechanics. That way when they do make UNS3 they can refine those new mechanics into something everybody will like, and not make a UNS3 with untested ideas that could make the game worse.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I hope we get a fair amount of alternate costumes in this game (even though I doubt it'll happen).



Actually, there's high chances that there will be. CC2 they're going to make a lot of alternate costumes for many characters


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2011)

Well if you guys are right that'd be great news.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jul 6, 2011)

Add a few new characters, characters from the first Ultimate Storm and call it a brand new game. Are these the same fuckers who make all these dull rinse and repeat DBZ games or are they just joining them in the cow milking business.

Sadly I will probably still buy this game only because of the Raikage addition, Im a hopeless fanboy.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 6, 2011)

Of course they are.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:
			
		

> Add a few new characters, characters from the first Ultimate Storm and call it a brand new game.


Maybe you missed that part of an interview, which was made during the "Japan Expo" convention in Paris.



Fullazare said:


> Okay.
> This is a report of an interview of the product manager from Namco Banda? France, Anthony Gambit.
> 
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Add a few new characters, characters from the first Ultimate Storm and call it a brand new game. Are these the same fuckers who make all these dull rinse and repeat DBZ games or are they just joining them in the cow milking business.
> 
> Sadly I will probably still buy this game only because of the Raikage addition, Im a hopeless fanboy.


Well I never did play the first one so even if that does turn out to be the case I'll still be excited.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jul 6, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Maybe you missed that part of an interview, which was made during the "Japan Expo" convention in Paris.



The soul destroying boringness of story mode cant be redeemed by amazing boss fights. I didnt even get 20% through UNS2 story mode as it was nothing but run to point A and come back, over and over and over and one more time for good luck.

Story mode needs to go back to UNS1 style or even like the ultimate ninja 4 adventure mode but better.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> The soul destroying boringness of story mode cant be redeemed by amazing boss fights. I didnt even get 20% through UNS2 story mode as it was nothing but run to point A and come back, over and over and over and one more time for good luck.
> 
> Story mode needs to go back to UNS1 style or even like the ultimate ninja 4 adventure mode but better.



No, anything but UNS1 storymode. That was the most bland shit I've ever done. Mission format was disgusting for a Naruto game. Sure, UNS2 was boring walking around, but the story flowed throughout the whole thing. UNS1 storymode was so broken and the flow of the story was constantly lost or forgotten.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jul 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No, anything but UNS1 storymode. That was the most bland shit I've ever done. Mission format was disgusting for a Naruto game. Sure, UNS2 was boring walking around, but the story flowed throughout the whole thing. UNS1 storymode was so broken and the flow of the story was constantly lost or forgotten.



You can?t deny being able to create a kage bunshin to throw you half way accross town makes up for that. Even just running around in that world was more fun than the UNS2 story mode. Yes it needed some big improvements but that is what I hoped for in the sequel and as previously mentiond I was a little more than disapointed.

The story mode in UNS2 is in such a way that you just dont even need it, its an absoloutely pointless huge, boring waste of time. I would genuinely rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> You can?t deny being able to create a kage bunshin to throw you half way accross town makes up for that. Even just running around in that world was more fun than the UNS2 story mode. Yes it needed some big improvements but that is what I hoped for in the sequel and as previously mentiond I was a little more than disapointed.
> 
> The story mode in UNS2 is in such a way that you just dont even need it, its an absoloutely pointless huge, boring waste of time. I would genuinely rather watch paint dry.



Both games have their pros and cons when it comes to storymode. None is technically better than the other because of these aspects. But the main point is... who gives a fuck about storymode? CC2 has spent most of their time focusing on this one-time bogus when we need gameplay mechanics, not nice-looking visual prowess. And by the looks of things, I don't care what they're doing with storymode, but it looks like gameplay will not be imroproved for Generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like this thread has died along with its hype


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

I got this idea of having the option to switch between 2D and 3D battles. That'd be awesome and a great memento to the ultimate ninja series on PS2. Man I sure miss those times


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Looks like this thread has died along with its hype



Speak for yourself 

My hype is still going strong


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2011)

I want more videos.


----------



## DanE (Jul 7, 2011)

I want a video of Mei spitting Lava and then ill be hyped.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 7, 2011)

like aeion said both story modes, had their flaws but I d pick NUNS1 story mode with all the other areas anytime of the day, tree hoping removed ofcourse, and then narutimatte series, fodder trashing,but in all honesty, I d rather have no story mode and more ougis,combos,fighting mechanics improved, landscape change. fighting on walls or like on the body of madara or first hokages statues in VoTE, different costumes or color swap,I believe they should pursue this for this title.

The next one will have war so I m very sure trashing zets will be action rpgish for the story mode.
IMO generations will do better if it was an all out fighter with less power spent on story mode


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think we'll get to the war, but I hope that the characters in that arc get their green jackets as an alternate costume.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 7, 2011)

What? 

NUNS 1 was the most boring story mode I've ever played.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 7, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> What?
> 
> NUNS 1 was the most boring story mode I've ever played.



this , storm 1 = shit when you really think about it


----------



## G (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope Onoki's Awakening is flying.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 7, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> What?
> 
> NUNS 1 was the most boring story mode I've ever played.





shyakugaun said:


> this , storm 1 = shit when you really think about it



Storm 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Storm 2. Storm 1 had the better boss battles and a fluid Hub world. Storm 2 had shitty PS2 style Hub sprites on a great background. Also lack of Mini-games = Shit as the Tree hopping would have worked a lot better then having to walk to the next story battle. Honestly I kinda missed the inventive way CC2 had for Naruto to navigate the Hub world.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2011)

I quite liked Storm 2's story mode. It was a lot of fun and the boss battles were challenging.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 7, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Storm 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Storm 2. Storm 1 had the better boss battles and a fluid Hub world. Storm 2 had shitty PS2 style Hub sprites on a great background. Also lack of Mini-games = Shit as the Tree hopping would have worked a lot better then having to walk to the next story battle. Honestly I kinda missed the inventive way CC2 had for Naruto to navigate the Hub world.


lol'ed at the boss battles being better than storm2.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 7, 2011)

Agitation said:


> lol'ed at the boss battles being better than storm2.



I put Storm 1's above them because 2 was missing a battle between Sasuke vs Deidara and Sasuke vs Killer Bee, instead of it being the second part being a battle against there awakening. They should have been full freaking Boss battles. At least Storm 1 knew what it was doing with its Boss battles, Storm 2 was picky as hell.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> What?
> 
> NUNS 1 was the most boring story mode I've ever played.



it skipped tha land of waves arc & horribly butcherd the rest of part 1's arcs to the point where sound 4 were used as DLC


----------



## G (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm glad i have a Xbox 360.
Ubisoft's Naruto games were fucking awesome.
They got Haku and Zabuza and Sound Four.


----------



## Sera (Jul 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I want more videos.



So do I.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 7, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> it skipped tha land of waves arc & horribly butcherd the rest of part 1's arcs to the point where sound 4 were used as DLC



I'm not saying that wasn't bad but at least they're fixing it with this game (they had to anyway and it's nice that there changing it up and showing it from Zabuza and Haku's PoV for once). Here's hoping Tayuya, Kin, Dosu, Zaku, Sakon&Ukon, Jirōbō, and Kidōmaru


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 7, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I'm not saying that wasn't bad but at least they're fixing it with this game (they had to anyway and it's nice that there changing it up and showing it from Zabuza and Haku's PoV for once). Here's hoping Tayuya, Kin, Dosu, Zaku, Sakon&Ukon, Jirōbō, and Kidōmaru



dude storm 1 = shit, love how fast people forget, 25 characters, no online, a shitty ass storymode, only like 3 boss battles, the combat was definitely weaker then storm 2, only had like 10 stages.

I remember about after a month that storm 1 came out, how everyone was saying it sucks, becaus it had no replay value an this an that, now all of sudden people seem to act as if it was god of Naruto games, yes it had long ougi's cool, yes it had clashes cool, yes it had uj in awakenings awesome, but at the end of the day it had a shit load of faults.

As a whole an complete game, Storm 2 >> Storm 1 with relative ease. But it seems people get dazzled by the epic jutsu's storm 1 had an forgot about everything else, i mean the Sotrymode in Storm 2 is god like compared to 1, from the narrative, to cutscenes, to voice acting, to boss battles, an even though storm 2 storymode was 2d, it still allowed you to traverse through many places in the Narutoverse, i mean how badassed was it that we could go to the hidden rain village ? Cmon son..THE HIDDEN RAIN VILLAGE!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> dude storm 1 = shit, love how fast people forget, 25 characters, no online, a shitty ass storymode, only like 3 boss battles, the combat was definitely weaker then storm 2, only had like 10 stages.
> 
> I remember about after a month that storm 1 came out, how everyone was saying it sucks, becaus it had no replay value an this an that, now all of sudden people seem to act as if it was god of Naruto games, yes it had long ougi's cool, yes it had clashes cool, yes it had uj in awakenings awesome, but at the end of the day it had a shit load of faults.
> 
> As a whole an complete game, Storm 2 >> Storm 1 with relative ease. But it seems people get dazzled by the epic jutsu's storm 1 had an forgot about everything else, i mean the Sotrymode in Storm 2 is god like compared to 1, from the narrative, to cutscenes, to voice acting, to boss battles, an even though storm 2 storymode was 2d, it still allowed you to traverse through many places in the Narutoverse, i mean how badassed was it that we could go to the hidden rain village ? Cmon son..THE HIDDEN RAIN VILLAGE!!!



Conclusion:

If they pick 50 % of the win of NUNS1 and 50% of the win of NUNS2, NUNSGenerations will be awesome.


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> Storm 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Storm 2. Storm 1 had the better boss battles







shyakugaun said:


> dude storm 1 = shit, love how fast people forget, 25 characters, no online, a shitty ass storymode, only like 3 boss battles, the combat was definitely weaker then storm 2, only had like 10 stages.
> 
> I remember about after a month that storm 1 came out, how everyone was saying it sucks, becaus it had no replay value an this an that, now all of sudden people seem to act as if it was god of Naruto games, yes it had long ougi's cool, yes it had clashes cool, yes it had uj in awakenings awesome, but at the end of the day it had a shit load of faults.
> 
> As a whole an complete game, Storm 2 >> Storm 1 with relative ease. But it seems people get dazzled by the epic jutsu's storm 1 had an forgot about everything else, i mean the Sotrymode in Storm 2 is god like compared to 1, from the narrative, to cutscenes, to voice acting, to boss battles, an even though storm 2 storymode was 2d, it still allowed you to traverse through many places in the Narutoverse, i mean how badassed was it that we could go to the hidden rain village ? Cmon son..THE HIDDEN RAIN VILLAGE!!!



Why can't I rep you?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Storm 1 fighting >>> Storm 2

Everything else Storm 2 >>> Storm 1


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Conclusion:
> 
> If they pick 50 % of the win of NUNS1 and 50% of the win of NUNS2, NUNSGenerations will be awesome.



o.o is that itachi in narutos eye WTF! 

also I just want clashes/ 2v2


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> o.o is that itachi in narutos eye WTF!



It's Itachi in Deidara's eye. 

And yes, let's just hope clashes will be part of the 50% from NUNS for NUNSG.


----------



## Vash (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Storm 1 fighting >>> Storm 2
> 
> Everything else Storm 2 >>> Storm 1



Yeah agreed 

Give me Storm 1 fighting, with the Story mode like Storm 2 and I'll jizz for weeks 

And fuck, Kimimaro's moves are beautiful in Storm 1


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> o.o is that itachi in narutos eye WTF!



C'mon man!!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> C'mon man!!



you honestly didn't read the rest


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> o.o is that itachi in narutos eye WTF!
> 
> also I just want clashes/ 2v2



C'mon man!! 


Better?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> C'mon man!!
> 
> 
> Better?



honestly why does everyone hate me  

sure fine whatever


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> honestly why does everyone hate me
> 
> sure fine whatever


I don't hate anyone in this thread, if that means anything.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't hate anyone in this thread, if that means anything.



Hohofagfag isn't here yet! 

Yeah, I don't hate anyone in this thread either 

Neko, no one hates you. C'mon!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> dude storm 1 = shit, love how fast people forget, 25 characters, no online, a shitty ass storymode, only like 3 boss battles, the combat was definitely weaker then storm 2, only had like 10 stages.
> 
> I remember about after a month that storm 1 came out, how everyone was saying it sucks, becaus it had no replay value an this an that, now all of sudden people seem to act as if it was god of Naruto games, yes it had long ougi's cool, yes it had clashes cool, yes it had uj in awakenings awesome, but at the end of the day it had a shit load of faults.
> 
> As a whole an complete game, Storm 2 >> Storm 1 with relative ease. But it seems people get dazzled by the epic jutsu's storm 1 had an forgot about everything else, i mean the Sotrymode in Storm 2 is god like compared to 1, from the narrative, to cutscenes, to voice acting, to boss battles, an even though storm 2 storymode was 2d, it still allowed you to traverse through many places in the Narutoverse, i mean how badassed was it that we could go to the hidden rain village ? Cmon son..THE HIDDEN RAIN VILLAGE!!!



why can't i rep u? 

@Saiyan: i'll admit they could've kept most of tsunade's uns1 combo's in storm 2, she seems kinda slower now....but eh not a major problem


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 7, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I put Storm 1's above them because 2 was missing a battle between Sasuke vs Deidara and Sasuke vs Killer Bee, instead of it being the second part being a battle against there awakening. They should have been full freaking Boss battles. At least Storm 1 knew what it was doing with its Boss battles, Storm 2 was picky as hell.


I was gonna say something but...


Asakuna no Senju said:


> it skipped tha land of waves arc & horribly butcherd the rest of part 1's arcs to the point where sound 4 were used as DLC





shyakugaun said:


> dude storm 1 = shit, love how fast people forget, 25 characters, no online, a shitty ass storymode, only like 3 boss battles, the combat was definitely weaker then storm 2, only had like 10 stages.
> 
> I remember about after a month that storm 1 came out, how everyone was saying it sucks, becaus it had no replay value an this an that, now all of sudden people seem to act as if it was god of Naruto games, yes it had long ougi's cool, yes it had clashes cool, yes it had uj in awakenings awesome, but at the end of the day it had a shit load of faults.
> 
> As a whole an complete game, Storm 2 >> Storm 1 with relative ease. But it seems people get dazzled by the epic jutsu's storm 1 had an forgot about everything else, i mean the Sotrymode in Storm 2 is god like compared to 1, from the narrative, to cutscenes, to voice acting, to boss battles, an even though storm 2 storymode was 2d, it still allowed you to traverse through many places in the Narutoverse, i mean how badassed was it that we could go to the hidden rain village ? Cmon son..THE HIDDEN RAIN VILLAGE!!!



...these 2 pretty much said it all.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't hate anyone in this thread, if that means anything.





Aeion said:


> Hohofagfag isn't here yet!
> 
> Yeah, I don't hate anyone in this thread either
> 
> Neko, no one hates you. C'mon!!



I feel the love


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> I feel the love



C'mon man!! 

*Glad to hear it, man*


----------



## slickcat (Jul 7, 2011)

Like I said storm 1 story mode which was 3D with other areas(villages) involved, would be better than going through 2Dish plane with resident evil camera, plus all these lame item pick ups. meh


----------



## G (Jul 7, 2011)

It better have the Sound Four.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

What's so great about the sound 4? They all seemed fodder to me


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What's so great about the sound 4? They all seemed  the most awesome fodder of all time to me



fixed that for you.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Aeion said:
> 
> 
> > What's so great about the sound 4? They all seemed to know that Orochimaru was the most awesome fodder of all time, sadly
> ...



Why, thank you!


----------



## DedValve (Jul 7, 2011)

But....but the sound 4 sucks 


When I first saw the anime my friend explained to me what fillers where and told me the sound 4 where fillers. It wasn't until after I watched a good chunk of Shippuden where I decided to go back and re-watch the series and saw the sound 4.

I mean...butterfly choji?


----------



## DanE (Jul 7, 2011)

I just want Kimimaro, Madara, Oonoki and Mei.  I think not all characters will be playable some will be support only, the list is just way to long to create that many cinematic combos and ougi which will be diferent for characters of the old gen and the new ones in such a short time.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jul 7, 2011)

slickcat said:


> Like I said storm 1 story mode which was 3D with other areas(villages) involved, would be better than going through 2Dish plane with resident evil camera, plus all these lame item pick ups. meh



This. Forget about storm 1 as a game and forget about the boss battles. Look at the story mode compared to the story mode of storm 2.

Storm 1 is a beautiful, fully 3D world where you can run, sprint, jump, a few mini games to play and even use a few ninja techniques to travel and do shit; It was far from perfect and needed some great improvements but if they continued to expand on what they created in that first game we could have had one hell of a Naruto adventure game combined with the beat em up aspect.

Storm 2... Run from point A to B to begin a boss fight then come back and repeat until you finish. All in a shitey 2D ps2 like visual world oh and collect some items I couldnt care less about.

Storm 2 story mode is a waste of time, remove all of it and just give us the boss battles with out the pointless and boring running from one point to another just to add some gameplay time to the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2011)

The sound four does not suck. 

They add variety, don't bitch guys.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> The sound four does not suck.
> 
> They add variety, don't bitch guys.



This man types the truth.
This game needs the Sound Four.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> This. Forget about storm 1 as a game and forget about the boss battles. Look at the story mode compared to the story mode of storm 2.
> 
> Storm 1 is a beautiful, fully 3D world where you can run, sprint, jump, a few mini games to play and even use a few ninja techniques to travel and do shit; It was far from perfect and needed some great improvements but if they continued to expand on what they created in that first game we could have had one hell of a Naruto adventure game combined with the beat em up aspect.
> 
> ...



*WHO

GIVES

A FUCK

ABOUT

STORYMODE*


Storm 1 storymode better than storm 2. Storm 2 storymode better than storm 1. Who gives a shit. You're just promoting the lazy behaviour CC2 has been giving the mechanics for the past 2 games  We need improvements, not sugarcoated one-time-play storybullshit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 7, 2011)

Really, fuck story mode; I want a fucking game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 7, 2011)

Story Mode could be done without, just make great gameplay.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *WHO
> 
> GIVES
> 
> ...





AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Really, fuck story mode; I want a fucking game.





Skywalker said:


> Story Mode could be done without, just make great gameplay.



there all right no story


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2011)

The Sound Four would be fun to include. I'd love to reenact the fights with them using the post time skip versions of the Leaf/Sand ninja.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 7, 2011)

wait are people expecting a good fighting game out of this.  story mode is a essential part in these kind of fighting games


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2011)

Storm 1 gameplay mechanics were better barring Itachi.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 7, 2011)

you d had better hope theres a manageable storymode in this title or you re stuck with same mechanics with no change in site, then you can act like the story mode is nonexistent.

look at narutimatte,accel and NUNS series, if theres anything u can expect in any upcoming title, its the semi rpgish story mode, so you better expect it with this cop out of a title bent on milking fans.
I m willing to bet anyone nothing changes gameplay wise on release


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 7, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wait are people expecting a good fighting game out of this.  story mode is a essential part in these kind of fighting games


Of course! Screw the fighting. Story mode is much important. Forget the fact that KNJ is abusable. Forget KNJ cancelling. Forget the free chakra bar you get , when you are at  low health. Forget the fact that combos in general are not safe.

As long as we have a good story mode, thats most important! LOL at people who actually think that the fighting is more important than the story mode in an anime game.  


slickcat said:


> you d had better hope theres a manageable storymode in this title or you re stuck with same mechanics with no change in site, then you can act like the story mode is nonexistent.
> 
> look at narutimatte,accel and NUNS series, if theres anything u can expect in any upcoming title, its the semi rpgish story mode, so you better expect it with this cop out of a title bent on milking fans.



I hope not. The only reason I have SOME type of hope(though low) is because they will release this game next year. 

But if they dont make changes, i wont be surprised.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Of course! Screw the fighting. Story mode is much important. Forget the fact that KNJ is abusable. Forget KNJ cancelling. Forget the free chakra bar you get , when you are at  low health. Forget the fact that combos in general are not safe.
> 
> As long as we have a good story mode, thats most important! *LOL at people who actually think that the fighting is more important than the story mode in an anime game.  *



You kind of lost your flow of sarcasm here, if what you were saying was sarcasm at all...


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 7, 2011)

It is up to your own interpretation


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> It is up to your own interpretation



Nah, I think internet sarcasm doesn't really send it's message all to well


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

I see blues!!!!!! 

(was Neko Enzan) 

BLUES!!!!  

also ppl will buy it hell I'll buy it just for Haku


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll buy it for Obito


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 7, 2011)

New IGN article



_Naruto games can be tough to fully absorb in one sitting. Like the hyperbolic clashes of the series itself, the games are, at first glance, blisteringly surreal fighters where one or two button presses can ignite the screen in a frenzy. Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is the newest of these fighting maelstroms and promises to continue the proud tradition of its forbears while adding a few new layers of content for the series devotees.

One of the ideas being brought out in Generations is a Beast Mode, which will let each character transform into a hulking beast that can absorb more damage and fight back across a wider range when they're near knock out. In my demo I landed some lucky combo strings on Sasuke and the other player was able to transform him into a big purple wolf torso that floated across the floor and could attack with sweeping paw strokes. These are, somehow, the sorts of things that make sense in Naruto games, and in the flow of the fight it seemed perfectly natural.

Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Video

Paradoxically, the controls are relatively complicated compared to other fighting games and yet special moves are almost always simple and easy to pull off. You won't be doing any wrist-snapping 720's or fretting over precise frame animations. Instead most combos come from tapping the basic attack button, punctuated by a heavy Chakra attack. As in past games you can also call in one or both of your supporting characters by pressing the shoulder buttons to bail you out of an impending attack, and all three can be used for an absurd but ultra damaging special that comes with its own lavishly animated cutscene.

Namco Bandai promises there will be several new faces in Generations and that the game will feature more characters than Ninja Storm. Unfortunately the only three playable characters in the demo were the familiar faces of Naruto, Sasuke, and Raikage. CyberConnect 2 has also promised to add Zabuza and Haku. Namco is also placing a larger focus on online battles for Generations, though Namco Bandai wasn't ready to share any details about what exactly this would entail. It did tease a presentation on the game scheduled for San Diego Comic Con on July 22 where some new announcements will be made.

The purple hand of sanity, let me show you it.

Generations was only officially announced a few days ago and with a Spring 2012 release date there is still a long way to go before everything is revealed. From the keyhole view of the game I was shown today it seems that the core of Generations will remain very much consistent with the spirit of the games that preceded it. While that formula might be familiar, it plays out to such an absurd degree of exaggeration that it's still capable of delighting, even when you know the visual unfurling of reason is coming.

Expect to hear more about Generations in the coming months_


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 7, 2011)

Purple wolf torso!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> _
> 
> In my demo I landed some lucky combo strings on Sasuke and the other player was able to *transform him into a big purple wolf torso that floated across the floor and could attack with sweeping paw strokes.* These are, somehow, the sorts of things that make sense in Naruto games, and in the flow of the fight it seemed perfectly natural.
> _



What... the fuck?!  They won't be creative with characters lacking moves... but they add wolves and paws?

Wh-...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

Now, it got interesting


----------



## Innerhype (Jul 8, 2011)

Something tells me that this reviewer has no idea what Sasuke's Susanoo is...

No idea whatsoever....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)

more online capabilities = must buy nao


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

Better be more interesting then Itachi/Sasuke Susano'o spam.


----------



## Corran (Jul 8, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> Something tells me that this reviewer has no idea what Sasuke's Susanoo is...
> 
> No idea whatsoever....



No real reason why a game journelist needs to keep up to date with anime so you can't fault them here.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> One of the ideas being brought out in Generations is a Beast Mode, which will let each character transform into a hulking beast that can absorb more damage and fight back across a wider range when they're near knock out. In my demo I landed some lucky combo strings on Sasuke and the other player was able to transform him into a big purple wolf torso that floated across the floor and could attack with sweeping paw strokes. These are, somehow, the sorts of things that make sense in Naruto games, and in the flow of the fight it seemed perfectly natural.



What?! Beast mode?? The fuuuuuck??

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll give Storm 2 credit for the absolutely amazing boss battles - though I definitely didn't enjoy moving around in the pseudo-3D world other than Amegakure.

However, when I buy a fighting game, I'm technically looking at the fighting, not the story mode. To me, the story mode is just another platform through which I get to experience the fighting in the game. 

Overall, I didn't particularly like Storm 1's Story Mode since it felt very disconnected, but at the same time, I appreciated not having to waste time traversing through absolutely boring maps to progress through the story. Storm 2's Story Mode excelled in its boss fights, but otherwise, its pseudo-RPG nature didn't play out too well IMO.

Storm 1's fighting was a lot better, to be very honest. I grant, the extremely limited character roster sucked big time and really turned me off, and if I were to give my comments, UNS2 was better overall - but far from perfect. 

What CC2 really needs to do is to evaluate the strengths and weaknesses of its past projects and assimilate them accordingly in order to create a game that truly improves from its predecessor.

Obviously, they don't seem to care. I mean, they got 1 million sales or something from UNS2, so why the fuck bother? People are just going to buy the game even if they just rinse and repeat the formula.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

exatly wormo, hence I wont support this title, it seems the 1mill has gotten to their heads, by putting up a game without modifications to the general mechanics, means its a full price expansion pack.
And I personally never cared for online in games, I m more of an SP player, if they improve the online and all these spammers and pros with their one pattern gameplay method which 4 d most part makes melee nonexistent. I honestly dont care which characters they add only for them to be worthless online and bring nothing new to the table.


----------



## DanE (Jul 8, 2011)

who really cares about story mode in this game, we have the anime and manga already.  Its a fighting game they should just focus on making online play as clean as possible.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 8, 2011)

Why can't we just have better gameplay and better story mode too .o ... Sorry, Im just a casual fighting gamer!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

> _presentation on the game scheduled for San Diego Comic Con on July 22 where some new announcements will be made._



HYYYPEEE 

Also, lol@beast mode. That was cute.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 8, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> _a big purple wolf torso that floated across the floor and could attack with sweeping paw strokes._



If this is, by some chance, not Sasuke's Susano'o...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 8, 2011)

slickcat said:


> you d had better hope theres a manageable storymode in this title or you re stuck with same mechanics with no change in site, then you can act like the story mode is nonexistent.
> 
> look at narutimatte,accel and NUNS series, if theres anything u can expect in any upcoming title, its the semi rpgish story mode, so you better expect it with this cop out of a title bent on milking fans.
> Im willing to bet anyone nothing changes gameplay wise on release


I actually do hope that UNSG will have some actual new gameplay mechanics, or at least refines what's already there. That being said, I wouldn't exactly hold my breath on that notion.


Corran said:


> No real reason why a game journelist needs to keep up to date with anime so you can't fault them here.


True, but he shouldn't be patronizing the game like he was writing it out of sheer boredom.


Wormodragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate it when people say UNS1 was better than 2, it should be obvious that both games have serious flaws and none of them have truly surpassed the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.



Hollow Prince said:


> Why can't we just have better gameplay and better story mode too .o ... Sorry, Im just a casual fighting gamer!


 I want both to be better too, I think CC2 should actually strive to improve on both aspects.

CC2 is great at art and animation, but from a gameplay standpoint (story-mode and/or fighting) they quite grasp what can be done. Maybe it's the studio's lack of resources, or they don't really know how to absorb
genuine feedback and use it, but I want to see CC2 rise to the occasion for this game or the next.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> says he recongnizes the imbalances of storm 2, an will fix them





Minus 60 euros on the day it releases for me 

But still, I'd like an english translation of that interview >.<


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2011)

yea trying to get fullfraze on it


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

from what I understood, the most important thing is that they would make all players balanced for online, and because most of the high ranked players usually resorted to using mostly pain, SM naruto, minato and deidara, that they are going to balance both new and old.

He also said that other than haku and zabuza there ll be other characters from PTS that didnt make it to the first game,as well as new ones from the time skip, but because of the discrepancies between following manga or anime, they wont go far because some characters havent shown most of what they can do animewise.

Reason they chose to hold the show off in france is because most of the sales were from there and hence europe early release date.

Those re the most important things in the interview. the rest is just random.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2011)

slickcat said:


> from what I understood, the most important thing is that they would make all players balanced for online, and because most of the high ranked players usually resorted to using mostly pain, SM naruto, minato and deidara, that they are going to balance both new and old.
> 
> He also said that other than haku and zabuza there ll be other characters from PTS that didnt make it to the first game,as well as new ones from the time skip, but because of the discrepancies between following manga or anime, they wont go far because some characters havent shown most of what they can do animewise.
> 
> ...



us sold  500,000, jpn sold 150,000, ww sold 600,000, so yea


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2011)

I've my fingers crossed on this one now. I'm a solo-player as well, and most of the time, when characters are designed for the sake of online, it basically means that the designs won't be representative of the actual characters. I'm not sure how they're going to work this out, so I'll watch this closely. I'm the sort of player who won't want a nerfed game over online functionalities.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

I already predicted this far, I play against A.I more than online, so my opinion is invalid to MP lovers. But if theres something I ve noticed about most MP featured games,is that without replay value is non existent. I for one love a solid title that can standalone even where theres no online, the crisis with the hackers proved my point and while ppl where waiting for online restoration, the games I hv did the trick for me, this is why I restrict myself to 4 games per yr, I make darn sure I can replay them, and since I picked NUNS2 at 20 dollars,pretty much proves my personality .

If its an accel remake on next gen I will wholeheartedly buy it. but I guess since I m a fan it cant be helped.

And as a fan can only hope they come to terms with their mistakes or they ll become like dbz game devs.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2011)

slickcat said:


> I already predicted this far, I play against A.I more than online, so my opinion is invalid to MP lovers. But if theres something I ve noticed about most MP featured games,is that without replay value is non existent. I for one love a solid title that can standalone even where theres no online, the crisis with the hackers proved my point and while ppl where waiting for online restoration, the games I hv did the trick for me, this is why I restrict myself to 4 games per yr, I make darn sure I can replay them, and since I picked NUNS2 at 20 dollars,pretty much proves my personality .
> 
> If its an accel remake on next gen I will wholeheartedly buy it. but I guess since I m a fan it cant be helped.
> 
> And as a fan can only hope they come to terms with their mistakes or they ll become like dbz game devs.



I'm more of an AI player as well, so I certainly empathise with this.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2011)

well im a online player so this is the best news so far


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## G (Jul 8, 2011)

This game will be good.
And full of crap.

Btw IGN says:
Release Date:
US: TBA 2012 
Japan: TBA 2011 




No mention of Europe


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)

full of GOOD crap you meant.:ho


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Minus 60 euros on the day it releases for me
> 
> But still, I'd like an english translation of that interview >.<



you guys don't know French? Lol  
He didn't say much about game mechanics, mainly story mode and character balancing


----------



## G (Jul 8, 2011)

Good news.
I can't wait to play as a balanced Deidara.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 8, 2011)

V said:


> Good news.
> I can't wait to play as a balanced Deidara.


What's so unbalanced about Deidara?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 8, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> What's so unbalanced about Deidara?



In my opinion it's the square button spam, press it enough and the average person can't fight back.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> What's so unbalanced about Deidara?



What? You don't know? 

Basically this 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pthaXwrXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> yea trying to get fullfraze on it


"Fullfraze"? What the fuck? 

I saw that interview yesterday, and ok I'll translate it in a few hours.
But in text in a post only, I don't have time enough to include English translation into that video.

Stay tuned. But call me fullfraze one more time and...


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What? You don't know?
> 
> Basically this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pthaXwrXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah but, I mean, that kind of playstyle is easy to beat. I can understand Deidara seeming cheap once beginning the game, but after a while he becomes predictable, and if he tries doing his long range throw that's pretty much good game once you substitute out it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> "Fullfraze"? What the fuck?
> 
> I saw that interview yesterday, and ok I'll translate it in a few hours.
> But in text in a post only, I don't have time enough to include English translation into that video.
> ...



........


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys sure know how to provide lulz.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> you guys don't know French? Lol
> He didn't say much about game mechanics, mainly story mode and character balancing



No, I don't.

Haven't had in in school except for one year. After said year I dropped it and took German.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2011)

have u guys seen this before ?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Yeah but, I mean, that kind of playstyle is easy to beat. I can understand Deidara seeming cheap once beginning the game, but after a while he becomes predictable, and if he tries doing his long range throw that's pretty much good game once you substitute out it.



That's true, but if it's an experienced Deidara spammer, it's a whole different story.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

its just funny that people are saying they should focus on the fighting because this is a *fighting game*, with only 1 button to attack


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> its just funny that people are saying they should focus on the fighting because this is a *fighting game*, with only 1 button to attack



Which is more reason why they should focus on it?  Pretty straight forward..


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Which is more reason why they should focus on it?  Pretty straight forward..


well this is an anime fighter, you really shouldnt expect a deep system. in the last 10+ years the only anime fighter with a remotely deep system was budokai 3. I buy anime fighters, but i dont expect some sort of deep fighting system out of it. i expect it to look like the anime, and to be fun in some sort of way. if i want to play a game with a deep fighting exp. ill switch the disc to tekken, street fighter, mortal kombat, blaz blue, arcana heart, etc


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well this is an anime fighter, you really shouldnt expect a deep system. in the last 10+ years the only anime fighter with a remotely deep system was budokai 3. I buy anime fighters, but i dont expect some sort of deep fighting system out of it. i expect it to look like the anime, and to be fun in some sort of way. if i want to play a game with a deep fighting exp. ill switch the disc to tekken, street fighter, mortal kombat, blaz blue, arcana heart, etc



Why does anime fighter equal no/less depth?


----------



## Motochika (Jul 8, 2011)

Budokai 3 was shit just sayin.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Budokai 3 was shit just sayin.


Get out of this thread.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why does anime fighter equal no/less depth?



because the purpose of an anime fighter should be to mimic the experience of the anime. and in most animes they dont have the kind of attacks that would make a good fair fighting game. and also with the range of stuff that you should be able to do, and the limited buttons you have just makes it hard to do. 
if you wanted an UNS game to have a deeper system you would have to get rid of 
-shuriken, or at least change it to a command instead of 1 button, and not make them spammable
-manually charging your chakra bar to do enhanced attacks/movement/etc
-awakenings
-cutscenes in almost every regular jutsu (ultamates are fine), it takes the flow away from the game
-some other way of breaking combos than spaming the block buttons

and you would have to add
-more than 1 attack button
-better combos
-better balancing

now while the stuff they could add would be fine, the stuff that they would take away wouldnt make the game the naruto experience i was looking for. and in the end less fun.


----------



## Sera (Jul 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> have u guys seen this before ?



That's from UNS2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Budokai 3 was shit just sayin.



 say that again


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> because the purpose of an anime fighter should be to mimic the experience of the anime. and in most animes they dont have the kind of attacks that would make a good fair fighting game. and also with the range of stuff that you should be able to do, and the limited buttons you have just makes it hard to do.
> if you wanted an UNS game to have a deeper system you would have to get rid of
> -shuriken, or at least change it to a command instead of 1 button, and not make them spammable
> -manually charging your chakra bar to do enhanced attacks/movement/etc
> ...


this is why online kills how much the game would have developed to mimic the anime totally, now I laugh loud trying to see how they balance this one. ppl think NUNS 1 was a better fighter, you thought so becoz online was absent, ppl would always exploit things especially in a series with powers like amaterasu and susano.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

slickcat said:


> this is why online kills how much the game would have developed to mimic the anime totally, now I laugh loud trying to see how they balance this one. ppl think NUNS 1 was a better fighter, *you thought so becoz online was absent*, ppl would always exploit things especially in a series with powers like amaterasu and susano.


i dont think any of the NUNS games were good fighters. but they are fun anime  games. all i own is fighters. if i want to play a good fighter ill play one of those


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well this is an anime fighter, you really shouldnt expect a deep system.


O rly? And why is that?



cnorwood said:


> in the last 10+ years the only anime fighter with a remotely deep system was budokai 3.



You forgot Shin Budokai 2, Infinite World, Naruto ultimate ninja 3, and accel 2.



cnorwood said:


> I buy anime fighters, but i dont expect some sort of deep fighting system out of



But others do.  If you are going to make a naruto fighting game, then you might as well make the fighting part _good_



cnorwood said:


> it. i expect it to look like the anime, and to be fun in some sort of way.



And it can be....while adding in an indepth fighting system, or balancing elements out so that it may actually be good.




cnorwood said:


> if i want to play a game with a deep fighting exp. ill switch the disc to tekken, street fighter, mortal kombat, blaz blue, arcana heart, etc



Not this shit again. Why the hell do people keep saying this?


Why cant a game have both qualities? Why does it have to be one, and not the other? 



cnorwood said:


> because the purpose of an anime fighter should be to mimic the experience of the anime.



And to have a fucking decent fighting system that doesnt consist of spam.
 Even if we *ignore* the shallow fighting system for a moment, why cant the gameplay be balanced? Why give a character a free awakening bar, at red health? Why make KNJ spammable? Why remove blockstun?




cnorwood said:


> and in most animes they dont have the kind of attacks that would make a good fair fighting game.



I Lol'd




cnorwood said:


> and also with the range of stuff that you should be able to do, and the limited buttons you have just makes it hard to do.



I Lold again




cnorwood said:


> if you wanted an UNS game to have a deeper system you would have to get rid of



And here we go

-


cnorwood said:


> shuriken, or at least change it to a command instead of 1 button, and not make them spammable



The hell is this? Wrong. In order to have deeper system, you would have to add in Shuriken *cancels* or the like in order. You dont get rid of it. You balance it out , or add in new offensive moves so that shuriken's dont become an issue to be spammed. The ultimate ninja games did  the _right_ thing by making it possible to shuriken cancel, as well as use Shurikens to *punish* KNJ

-


cnorwood said:


> manually charging your chakra bar to do enhanced attacks/movement/etc




Doing that doesn't make it any deeper. Look at the ultimate ninja  games for the Ps2. you would have had a point if you actually said that they would have to make manual charging *slower *. 


-


cnorwood said:


> awakenings



Or just nerf them, or balance it so that it doesn't become a big issue. Or you know, make a player actually earn it. Instead of UnS 2's system




cnorwood said:


> -cutscenes in almost every regular jutsu (ultamates are fine), it takes the flow away from the game



......Jutsu's hardly take the flow from the game. And even then, thats not the *main* issue

-


cnorwood said:


> some other way of breaking combos than spaming the block buttons



No. you would need to nerf the actual KNj system and balance it out. Adding in a new combo breaker in this system does NOT make sense with the new KNJ system.

You would have had a point with depth if you actually stated that they can add in a good cancel system, make KNJ cost less, Add in Anti KNJ attacks so that your opponent would get punished for KNJ'ing,instant bounce(ala UN3), air throws, and hell maybe even more combo starters.




cnorwood said:


> and you would have to add
> 
> -more than 1 attack button
> -better combos
> -better balancing


The number of attack buttons do not  automatically equate to depth. It's mainly the amount of options within that fighting system that actually makes it deep. While it wont be as in depth as regular fighters, no one says that it has to.  Just to have a decent amount to actually be good.  But say, you make an argument that we need 2 attack buttons.

Even say, they did add in  better combos, and better balancing, that would be beneficial.




cnorwood said:


> now while the stuff they could add would be fine, the stuff that they would take away wouldnt make the game the naruto experience i was looking for. and in



So making the fighting system better, adding in more combos, and balancing characters means the game wouldnt be "fun" or still contain the "naruto experience"

wat

Do you admire the fact that if you play against your opponent, your combos would'nt be safe? That the majority would consist of pure spam?




cnorwood said:


> *i dont think any of the NUNS games were good fighters. but they are fun anime games. all i own is fighters. if i want to play a good fighter ill play one of those*



And If I want a good naruto game, as well as a decent fighting game, I'll just play Ultimate Ninja 3 which contains both of those experiences!

The fact is, adding in more depth doesnt really take it away from the naruto experience. It will only improve it. Why not make a game that can cater to both?

If you like the UNS series for how they are, fine. But people who want a good fighting game do have legitimate reasons. Because even with the fact that the game doesnt have  much depth, the overall system isnt really that good.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i dont think any of the NUNS games were good fighters. but they are fun anime  games. all i own is fighters. if i want to play a good fighter ill play one of those



well that makes both of us but funny as it may I have over 150hrs of game time on accel 2 alone, let alone narutimatte 3 with anbu kakashi and green suit naruto, it might have been fun, but I never complained with those titles save support system which has evolved in NUNS2 to the lvl of just using supports, ougi rebound, team ougi rinse and repeat. I dislike supports with a passion, I d play tag mode over my combos getting interrupted especially pains shinra tensei.

Anyways I ve bitched enough because this game has so much potential, theres nothing wrong with an anime fighter having good story and fighting mechanics, but for that to happen CC2 need to listen to fan feedback, and they should think of how to evolve the series, being an anime game is not an excuse in this gen anymore


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Did he really just reply to all that?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Apparently yes


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Lishenron, you hell, boy.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Did he really just reply to all that?



Obviously. . I never knew it was wrong to dissect a post. :sanji





Daftvirgin said:


> Apparently yes



Problem? It's nice to know that countering points is looked down upon!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Obviously. . I never knew it was wrong to dissect a post.



Who said it was wrong? Just couldn't believe you did all that.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who said it was wrong? Just couldn't believe you did all that.




That is what  I  obviously do to make my point go across. If you  actually read my  entire post, then you'd realize why I made such a large post.Instead of just skimming through because it is "lol large", read the actual points so that you'd know where I'm coming from before typing " "Did he really just reply to all of that"


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is the complete interview .

It took place seven days ago, during the Japan Expo convention last week. 
The French guy, alias "Legrosroro", already did an interview of Matsuyama san last year, about Storm 2, for the French site , which is specialized in all Naruto stuff, including Shonen Jump scans, DVD and manga news, and Naruto games...
The video begins in a "Naruto room like" place.
I will translate most of the Q and A' s order. And sorry for the mistakes in english... Here we go!

- Q1 : First, can you briefly introduce yourself, and the Naruto games you worked on?
- A1 : Hello all! I'm Hiroshi Matsuyama, CC2 president, and I'm happy to be here with you today! 
CC2 is in charge of some Naruto games, which have reached 8 million sold copies worldwide.


- Q2 : We saw during E3 a lot of news about NSUN Impact, and then, less than two weeks later, the Shonen Jump announce of NSUNS Generations.
But before we discuss of these two games, many people who followed our site want to know one thing : 
Why did you process like that in your communication? A PSP game in E3, and a PS3/360 game in Jump?
- A2 : Shonen jump is the magazine where Naruto is published, so we always announce all new Naruto game this way.
But it's only paper news, and conventions like Japan Expo are perfect to show the game in vid?o and with a playable demo on the show floor.
( _personal note_ : he shows us a Japan Expo award given to Storm 2 this year, and says he's grateful about that )
We focus on Europe because Storm 2 is a million seller worldwide, with half sold in Europe. We concentrate our communication in Europe because we know there are so much Naruto fans, especially in France, where our games always have good reputation.


- Q3 : Ok, so there are two Naruto games in working progress, but can you tell us if you're working on other ones, that maybe you could tease about during the Tokyo Game Show or the Paris Games Week ( _pn_ : the biggest French video games show, second in Europe after the HUGE Gamescom in Germany )?
- A3 : NSUN Impact is coming in october this year, and NSUNS Generations in early 2012 ( _pn_ : there's a mistake in the video, it's written "2010" ), so we take a break with other Naruto projects for the moment.
( _pn _ : CC2 also released "Solatorobo : Red the hunter" in Nintendo DS, and is developing "Asura's Wrath" for Capcom.
The French interviewer tried to motivate him talking about Storm 3, but he did failed obviously... try again next year kid!  ).


- Q4 : You talked about Storm 2 commercial success, but can you tell us, in your opinion, what makes you proud in that game? And what about disappointments, personals or players returns on the game?
- A4 : First, we have a passion for Naruto, and we make Naruto games for passionates. We know we can't screw up our games.
We had a lot of good returns about Storm 2.
When i created the game, I had a personal objective : People who stopped reading the manga/watching the anime but still interested in story, I wanted to urge them diving back in the story, with giant boss battles and with a real fidelity of the history.
i think we did well to achieve this mission.

We had a lot of returns from players, and we noticed two things in particular :
First, players want to play the most recents characters, but they also want to play with historical characters like Halu and Zabuza, especially online.
So we decide to include these two generations of characters in our new game.
Then, we had many online mode suggestions, and we decide to improve what we began with Storm 2.
So, with Storm Generation, you will play your favorite characters on various online modes.

The second thing we often read from players return, is the balance problem between characters level and strength.
Many players always play Pain, Naruto in sage mode, Deidara, or Minato... and we realized rankings first characters were always the same during months.
Their natural strength correlated to their manga's level made the fights too much unbalanced.
We focus on balance between characters from the first gen and the most powerful Shippuden characters. Players will choose their favorite characters online, with a fair balance gameplay.


( _pn_ : From 8'31'' to 11'40'', it's about the PSP NSUN Impact game, i can translate this part later if you want )


From 11'40'' to the end, return on Storm Generation.


The second part is coming right now... because the post is too long, I must separate it.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 8, 2011)

- Q5 : To prepare this interview, CaptaiNaruto site asked its audience to post their questions they wanted to ask you, if they had the opportunity to meet you.
Are you okay to answer the questions I have selected?
- A5 : Yeah ok, let's begin, come on! ( _pn_ : Matsuyama san has a large smile, and takes it like a challenge! )

- Q6 : The title "Generations" is a full pack of promises! Can we hope the story mode will cover the beginning of the manga with the missing parts in NUNS, to the last current arc? 
- A6 : I cannot give you a lot of details about it. But the story mode will be different of Storm 2. It will be totally different, and specifically developed for Storm Generation.
It will cover a part of the first gen of the story, and from Shippuden too.
( _pn_ : i waited more news about that... i'm very disappointed  )

- Q7 : In the roster of the game, will you include characters from filler episodes ( _pn_ : Guren could be a good chice with her shoton style and various jutsu ) or from movies ( _pn_ : thanks, but NO thanks!!  )?
- A7 : No, they won't appear in Storm Generations.
But you will have good surprises included in that roster, especially for support characters!
We will include most of characters of the manga in order to satisfy everyone.

- Q8 : I asked the audience of our site which characters they want to play the most. And besides Zabuza and Haku we already know they will be playable, the top two of the wish list is :
- every tails beast/jinchuriki 
- the bodies of Pain, separately.
( _pn_ : i found the second choice weird... French are sometimes bizarre  )
Can you reveal something about this choice, or not?
- A8 : I can't answer you about the first choice of that wish list ( _pn_ : he seems a bit embarassed saying this... maybe he answered in his own way!  ), but concerning Pain, it's a strange and complicated choice.
You know in my opinion, overall Pain is Nagato. Separate his bodies to make them playable is not our viewpoint of the character, which still be a charismatic and powerful leader.

- Q9 : Our audience really missed some gameplay mechanics from the first Storm, like "jutsu clashes" or special ougi for every awakening character for instance.
Did you include them in Storm Generation? And if not, why?
- A9 : In Storm 2, we developed it differently : 
- the awakening make most of the characters stronger, with different jutsu. 
- concerning jutsu clashes, fights were less fluid online, so we decided to suppress them. 
( pn : 8ers gonna 8 the 9th answer...  )

- Q10 : The motion detection technology is more and more important in the video game industry. Are you interested in that way of gaming? Will you include a part of it in Storm Generations?
- A10 : ( _pn_ : he laughs out loud... ) 
These tools are interesting, but we don't plan to include them, we want to keep traditional gameplay in our fighting games.

- Q11 : MMO games are very popular in Europe, and we had a lot of questions about a MMO based on Naruto universe, in which we can create our full character, with appearance, specifications and moveset...
Are you planning a project game like that?
- A11 : ( _pn_ : he laughs again... )
It's not planned for the moment. But we listen the fans, so we're opened to suggestions like this.

- Q12 : I have a personal request : during my studies in graphical stuff ( _pn_ : I don't find a correct name in english for studies in graphics... ), I made a fan art of myself, with a Naruto character style, and I want to know, if I offer it to you, can you make me appear in Storm Generations as a special extra guest character..?
- A12 : ( _pn_ : he really explodes laughing  )
The rights owners will bawl out me if i accept your deal ahahah! 
And here is Romain Nekozuka!!
( _pn_ : he shows the drawing at his assistants, the name of the interviewer is Romain )
And Kweeny! ( _pn_ : the cat on the shoulders of the character fan art )
From which village do you come from?
( _pn_ : the interviewer answers : "From Paris!" )
Oh, from "Parika" ahah! ( _pn_ : he laughs again )
Your ninja avatar is wearing Converse shoes? Why?
( _pn_ : Romain answers they were his favorite shoes during his studies )
Ok, i'll take it back with me to Japan, I'll show it to my assistants.
I can't promise you we can include you in the game roster, but I assure you I'm touched by your gift, a proof of your passion for the Naruto universe, and I will poster it somewhere.

- Q13 : To end this interview in a culinary way, I don't know if you remember, but last year, at the end of the interview about Storm 2, I offered you a box of various macaroons 
( _pn_ : Macaroons > ALL   ).
Did you like them?
- A13 : Oh yeah, that was the first time i tasted it, and it was really good!

- Romain says :  We talked about three Naruto games in one year, so this time I have three gifts to offer you. ( _pn_ : Matsuyama san is truly happy and impatient as a kid )
First, chocolate truffles!

- Hiroshi Matsuyama : Oh, chocolate?!, can I open it? ( _pn_ : he tastes one, and seems to like it )

- R : Next one : a panel of selected mustard, the French condiment, like wasabi in Japan.
And the last one, a box of fine "petits-beurre", typical french biscuits.

- HM : Thank you so much! This is the first day of "Japan Expo", and I have great food for little hungers... 

- R : Again, I thank you for this interview, and I hope to see you next year.
If you come here in 2013, i promise I cook a cake for you.

- HM : Oh, you will become a great cooker thanks to me ahah!! 



End of the interview, with Matsuyama's smiles and ninja moves!


If every boss of video game companies were like Mr Matsuyama, the communication about new games can be much better. I like his simplicity, he is accessible, and has a great sense of humor!


If you want the little part based on Impact game, I can translate it tomorrow if you ask for it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Really!!??


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah you can translate the impact game as well.  I plan on buying the game once its released. And the demo seemed decent.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Obviously. . I never knew it was wrong to dissect a post. :sanji
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay I take it back sorry .


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Okay I take it back sorry .


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> because the purpose of an anime fighter should be to mimic the experience of the anime.



And that is subjective..


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

yup , interview proves my point. Though its obvious. eitherway will see how far they intend to cover shippuuden wise


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

Wuz thut irony?


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> And that is subjective..



Yep that is. Why can't anime fighters play as well as any other fighter? 

Posted this on gamefaqs, I'll post it here. 



> ACCEL
> 
> Some pros
> +Can actually combo(Not to mention you can combo into justu)
> ...



Maybe Storm Generations can somehow deliver...


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

yup ultimatefighter your list isnt different from mine, but I guess its the trend with games. If the devs dont have a summation of what fans feedback is, they cant rectify their problems. Communication is the most important means of interaction and information in this day and age, now that internet is global, forums exist too. I urge jap devs to use it,since westerners DO NOT THINK ENTIRELY like them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)

so......do we still get jutsu clashes or what?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

seems like it wont make it due to lack of synergy with online, in the trailer what occured btween the 2 narutos is the exact same as NUNS2


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Apparently, it wouldn't flow to well online so it's unlikely that clashing will be involved

-sigh-..


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm just happy they'll included people from the manga that aren't in the anime


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion, have faith, we may still have it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

Clash Jutsu like water/fire release fights FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanE (Jul 8, 2011)

hmmm wouldn't like jutsu clash since, people would resort to jutsu clash your attacks and beat you in the struggle.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Aeion, have faith, we may still have it.



Well you know.. when there's small, little details they don't want to tell us, and then *the leader of the Storm series willingly tells us there wil be no clashes...*

You know..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Apparently, it wouldn't flow to well online so it's unlikely that clashing will be involved
> 
> -sigh-..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kC2xQh04zI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

well yeah but I guess yet I just wanna have fun with Generations


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 8, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> - Q8 : I asked the audience of our site which characters they want to play the most. And besides Zabuza and Haku we already know they will be playable, the top two of the wish list is :
> - every tails beast/jinchuriki
> - the bodies of Pain, separately.
> ( _pn_ : i found the second choice weird... French are sometimes bizarre  )
> ...


Seems like we might get some more Jinchuriki besides Naruto, Bee, and Gaara(was once). And I knew they weren't gonna bring back Jutsu clashes but still disappointed in that.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 8, 2011)

Geez people thank Fullazure for his hard work in translating the interviews and articles already. Reading your comments about 'yeah translate the impact part as we'll without any appreciation isn't very nice or polite!

Thanks again Fullazure! It was an awesome read and the interview serves to make us more excited about the game's development in the following months


----------



## DanE (Jul 8, 2011)

You right, we just forget sometimes.  Thank you Fullzare Ive been looking for that translation for sometime.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 8, 2011)

slickcat said:


> yup ultimatefighter your list isnt different from mine, but I guess its the trend with games.



Yeah I'm wondering why CC2 left that type of gameplay. Perhaps they wanted to start fresh? Or maybe wow us with graphics? Not sure. IMO the Accel series was great. STORM is cool, and I'm glad CC2 is making the effort to wow us with characters, but IMO the fighting engine isn't as solid... (for reasons I posted above)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Full*azare*, for the translations 

At least he won't smash me for misspelling his name


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Well you know.. when there's small, little details they don't want to tell us, and then *the leader of the Storm series willingly tells us there wil be no clashes...*
> 
> You know..


Don't kill my hope.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Geez people thank Fullazure for his hard work in translating the interviews and articles already. Reading your comments about 'yeah translate the impact part as we'll without any appreciation isn't very nice or polite!
> 
> Thanks again Fullazure! It was an awesome read and the interview serves to make us more excited about the game's development in the following months



 Well aint that a bitch. Looks like I forgot.In either case, he has my thanks for his translation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Don't kill my hope.



:toliet

Sorry, what? 



Lishenron said:


> Well aint that a bitch. Looks like I forgot.In either case, he has my thanks.



No he doesn't, you fugly biatch. Thank the mathafacka like a gentleman and gtfo 

So I heard you like itachi?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> :toliet
> 
> Sorry, what?


I am disappoint.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> :toliet
> 
> Sorry, what?
> 
> ...



Fixed. Crossing words are for pussies.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Don't kill my hope.



same here


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> same here



:toliet 

Wh...what? 



Lishenron said:


> Fixed. Crossing words are for pussies.



*No he doesn't, you fugly biatch. Thank the mathafacka like a gentleman and gtfo* 

You're right, there yoooou goooo


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> :toliet
> 
> Wh...what?
> 
> ...



Nah, not yet bro.  I had to get rid of the spelling errors.  No need to thank me


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

> Lishenron said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, not yet bro.  I had to get rid of the spelling errors.  No need to thank me
> ...



Hmm... d?j? vu?


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice and clever.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad you approve


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2011)

not to brag but my japanese is pretty much covered, nevertheless thanx fullzare


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Didn't he translate the french subtitles?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the translations Fullazare ^^

Too bad Jutsu clashes dont return, though. 

Also, why is Aeion banned?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2011)

He's banned again?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah we're gonna see toxxy again


----------



## DanE (Jul 9, 2011)

This guy Aeion gets banned a lot


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Wheeeeeee.
Thanks Fullazare.
My head just exploded.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah we're gonna see toxxy again


Can't wait until the staff finds out and both accounts are banned.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 9, 2011)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering why CC2 left that type of gameplay. *Perhaps they wanted to start fresh?* Or *maybe wow us with graphics?* Not sure. IMO the Accel series was great. STORM is cool, and I'm glad CC2 is making the effort to wow us with characters, but IMO the fighting engine isn't as solid... (for reasons I posted above)


That's pretty much it, they wanted to create an open field/arena fighting game that could show-off the new graphics and cinematic-like style that comes with it.

If you take a close look at UNS1 and 2 you can tell CC2 was never really prepared to create gameplay that suited a 3D-arena style game. 

They just took the 2D gameplay of the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games and transplanted it to a new game while reducing what made those game mechanics work. 

They also added nothing in UNS that takes advantage of the open-space the UNS games should provide (item-pickups or destructible objects for example).


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Storm 3 should have the same gameplay as the Accel series.
Storm Accel anyone?!??!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Storm 3 should have the same gameplay as the Accel series.
> Storm Accel anyone?!??!



Accel storm sounds better. 

But I'd play it


----------



## slickcat (Jul 9, 2011)

yup accel storm anyday, I down, that I can be sure to link all combos with shiruken cancel


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> That's pretty much it, they wanted to create an open field/arena fighting game that could show-off the new graphics and cinematic-like style that comes with it.
> 
> If you take a close look at UNS1 and 2 you can tell CC2 was never really prepared to create gameplay that suited a 3D-arena style game.
> 
> ...



Yeah good point. I think either CC2 should go back to ACCEL type games, or revamp STORM.  

I'd much rather have an HD ACCEL game with lots of characters. Those games played so good!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 9, 2011)

Storm >>> accel


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Storm >>> accel



I.. I agree.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 9, 2011)

To each his own.

IMO ACCEL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> STORM

KNJ isn't broken in that game. Or rather, combos are more useful!


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the combos in Storm, but damn, everyone KnJ's outta them!!
That KnJ needs to get fixed.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2011)

Ultimate Ninja 1 > Storm/Accel.


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Ninja Council>All.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> I love the combos in Storm, but damn, everyone KnJ's outta them!!
> That KnJ needs to get fixed.



Lolz its the fact that combos are useless! (Or not nearly as useful!)

KnJ is broken in Storm, because if you attack via melee you get KnJ'd, and then punished via justu or ougi(for low cost at that, since chakra charge is fast). Accel was nowhere like that lol. Chakra wasn't as easy to come by, and was a big gamechanger.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Storm >>> accel



this


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 9, 2011)

shouldnt there be a new scan ? dbz got one


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2011)

cc2 is taking too long to give us major info these days  we NEED more hype


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Lishenron (Jul 9, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Storm >>> accel


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

Three things I'd change regarding the substitution system:

1. Increase the chakra needed to use KnJ.
It should be easier to take advantage when an opponent uses up virtually all their chakra, but it takes only a tiny bit of chakra to KnJ. Also, with more chakra being used, it would harder to ougi your opponent in the back.

2. One trigger for block, one trigger for substitution.
This would solve the annoying problem of those who stand around hammering the block button. If they hammer the KnJ button, I reckon they should KnJ should activate and therefore use up chakra even if they're not under attack.

3. Substitution should require timing.
If someone is has been caught in a combo, it should be harder to get out of. What I'd suggest is having a short cooldown after each KnJ attempt. This would make it harder to escape combos, but it would reward those who try to time their button presses better.

Those are just a few of my ideas, but  doubt any changes will be made


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 9, 2011)

No, please no Accel gameplay. Fuck 2d.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 9, 2011)

The "Impact" part in this  is during from 8'30'' to 11'42''.

- Romain : Let's talk now about NSUN Impact.

- Hiroshi Matsuyama : Oh yeah, we're happy you're interested in that game, you're a real fan!
Impact is the next PSP game, which will be released this year, the october 21th in Europe. This is a new kind of game we hope you'll appreciate.
We really wanted to put in a PSP game our new development tools we created for Storm series.
We include all the Shipp?den anime series in one UMD, and we're proud of that.
( _pn_ : in the last Impact trailer, we see a fight between Danz? and Sasuke on a bridge, so it seems it goes after the Kage summit. )
( _pn_ : Matsuyama san gives a UMD to Romain )
In this UMD is included a playable demo, also present and given on Namco Banda? stand.
We wanted to reward European fans for their positive returns and their enthusiasm on our products, with that Impact exclusive demo!
This is a proof we want to thank European players and fans before Japanese ones, and I really hope you appreciate our initiative.

- Q1 about Impact : When we saw Impact trailer, we were surprised that it looked like a beat'em'all that took place in a possible war ( _pn_ : another try to get exclusive info..?  ), with a lot of enemies on the battlefield. And besides that orientation, we already saw a boss battle very similar to Storm 2.
Can you confirm these two separate orientations? And another details about them maybe..?

- A1 : This is exactly this! ( _pn_ : not sure he confirmed any info about the fourth war stuff included in that game... just the two different gameplay "BTA" and "big boss battle imo )
You wanna watch this? ( _pn_ : he takes a PSP and shows the game to Romain )
The actual gameplay allows to fight a lot of enemies in the same time, and to realize great jutsu to make combos to kill them faster.

- Romain : Oh! The graphic work is awesome, it almost looks as a PS3 game!
- HM : We pushed the PSP capacities at its maximum to give an anime look to this game!

- Q2 : You explained us Impact will cover all Shipp?den story, can you tell us more about the roster in that game? Will it cover all Shipp?den characters too?

- A2 : Aaah I didn't really say "each Shipp?den character"... but every main character of course, and also concerning minor/secondary characters, which means a pretty large roster of playable characters in that game.
( _pn _ : At the Romain's place, I would ask simply if the roster will be more or less important that in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3... which includes 50+ characters.  ).


End of Impact interview.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 9, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Storm >>> accel





Skywalker said:


> Ultimate Ninja 1 > Storm/Accel.


You two are officially the best comedians in this thread.


DosuIsTheBest said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1: I agree that increasing chakra cost for KNJ'ing should be done (at the least).

#2: I do agree that blocking and KNJ'ing should separated into different buttons.

#3: I'd say add a twist to KNJ'ing. Give everyone the opportunity to KNJ the moment they press the button, but in exchange you get a limited number of times to do it. Once the number of times are up, then you get a cooldown until you're able to do it again. In order to make sure it's not broken, the number of KNJ attempts should be the same for both players.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> #3: I'd say add a twist to KNJ'ing. Give everyone the opportunity to KNJ the moment they press the button, but in exchange you get a limited number of times to do it. Once the number of times are up, then you get a cooldown until you're able to do it again. In order to make sure it's not broken, the number of KNJ attempts should be the same for both players.



That's a good idea, but it would mean dodging would have to become more of a part of the game. A better dodging system would have to be developed rather than just using ninja moves.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2011)

Remove KNJ all together.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Remove KNJ all together.



No just no. Substitution is a hallmark of the Naruto franchise. and especially seeing as 2 of the characters used versions of it that are coming up (Killer Bee with the Hatchabii's tentacle and Danzo with Izgnami)


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm actually more interested in Impact than Generations now.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the translations Fullazare ^^
> 
> Too bad Jutsu clashes dont return, though.
> 
> Also, why is Aeion banned?





Skywalker said:


> He's banned again?





Daftvirgin said:


> Yeah we're gonna see toxxy again





DanE said:


> This guy Aeion gets banned a lot





V said:


> Wheeeeeee.
> Thanks Fullazare.
> My head just exploded.



.. These mods literally will find any letter to ban Aeion. Jeez...


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 9, 2011)

When i see Nuns or any anime fighter at EVO, NCR, WNF, etc major fighting game tourney not as a joke game. ill come back and say sorry


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

ehh I just need Haku I'm cool


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope to see Kyuubi Charka Mode Naruto.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

naruto will be God tier spam In UNS3 with his CM

I think DLC should make some supports playable if they aren't free 

and let jutsu clash be DLC like AE only let it be available for people who have in a JC match......


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> .. These mods literally will find any letter to ban Aeion. Jeez...



Why did you quote me?


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> Why did you quote me?



Ah, so Aeion isn't the only one who agrees to this. That's good, power in numbers...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

well I'm confident this will suck less then UNS2


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

UNS2 doesn't suck


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

It's just hard to master


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Online practice makes perfect?  Can't get better if ya don't try


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

broken ass system  why would I


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Alot of people are doing fine in that broken ass system. Adapt, don't whine & give up


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> No just no. Substitution is a hallmark of the Naruto franchise. and especially seeing as 2 of the characters used versions of it that are coming up (Killer Bee with the Hatchabii's tentacle and Danzo with Izgnami)


No shit.

I'm just saying for people who actually want a challenge.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No shit.
> 
> I'm just saying for people who actually want a challenge.



that's not a challenge that's just being a whiner. they want a challenge then make it self imposed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> When i see Nuns or any anime fighter at EVO, NCR, WNF, etc major fighting game tourney not as a joke game. ill come back and say sorry



I believe Jojo is still run in some competitive circles.


----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

Whatcha talkin bout


----------



## Myri (Jul 10, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.

This looks great so far ^.^


----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope Storm 3 is the best Naruto game ever.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> that's not a challenge that's just being a whiner. they want a challenge then make it self imposed


Lolno, people abuse the fuck out of it to make the battles _that_ much more idiotic, most of the time being are just hitting block button like mad.

Remove it, fixes all the complaining.


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

They shouldn't take out KNJ, just make it harder too use.  Twitching its just retarded, it would be better if it had to be timed.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2011)

DanE said:


> They shouldn't take out KNJ, just make it harder too use.  Twitching its just retarded, it would be better if it had to be timed.



Well, it has to be timed already, but mashing R2/L2 also works. 

They should add a delay between presses, so mashing the buttons won't work nearly as well. Making it so that you _really_ have to time it right.


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well, it has to be timed already, but mashing R2/L2 also works.
> 
> They should add a delay between presses, so mashing the buttons won't work nearly as well. Making it so that you _really_ have to time it right.



Thats why im saying to make so its has to be timed, not just an option.  Yes the delay works.


----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah thatd be great,
it wont happen, still.


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

Well they where checking online gameplay, and they realized people where spamming with Sage Naruto so maybe they notice people where twitching  also


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## G (Jul 10, 2011)

Well well, isn't it Aeion.
You sure survive those bans with ease.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

As soon as they pop my gate, I knew these mathafackas made a mistake 

No ban can keep this boss down


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

what they accused you with this time


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

"Flamebaiting" 

Pfft, my ass, mathafacka  I called someone a Sasuke fanboy, 

C'mon!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Can't mock Sasuke on NF or you get bitched at.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

I know right? Unbelievable gummiwutts


----------



## DanE (Jul 10, 2011)

wait you call someone a Sasuke fanboy and you get banned? seem to me a mod doesn't like you very much


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

No, hey don't. Biatches go green with ecstasy when they find an excuse to ban me


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Any updates on Genz?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (1 members and 1 guests)


What does it look like?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like a yes.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh gawd Yoko!! pek


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Greatest girl there ever was.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

is ur avatar a hentai pic?  coz I see a nipple


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

No idea, and that makes it so much better.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

this thread


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No idea, and that makes it so much better.



Whoops, now Skywalker's banned. These mods just don't give up, do they? 

Will we see a Soxified?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that 1st and 2nd Hokages are playable since they have been seen fighting against the 3rd Hokage so not making a moveset for them or keep them as just support characters would be stupid.. But just support characters will probably be Iruka, Ebisu, Ibiki, Izumo, Kotetsu, Baki and others not mentioned, but never seen in a real fight..!

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the 1st and 2nd will be their separate playable characters as well. Who knows, Orochimaru vs Hiruzen might be a really big boss battle


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 10, 2011)

Playable characters or simply supports the first three Hokages vs Minato, Tsunade and Danzo is a fight I'm interested in playing.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think the 1st and 2nd will be their separate playable characters as well. Who knows, Orochimaru vs Hiruzen might be a really big boss battle



I really enjoyed the 3rd Hokage vs Orochimaru battle on Broken Bond for the X360 and always thought of how awsome and better it would be and looked if it were a boss battle on UNS, that's one thing I really missed in UNS and I wish and hope for that they will make this boss battle happen in Generations...!

Like Jiraya vs 3 Pains at the same time, this time though it would be Hiruzen vs Orochimaru and the past Hokages ;D

-LS-

EDIT: I just thought of the ability to dash into your opponent with chakra dash is actually pretty much irritating.. Both players chakra dash and they clash and jumps back and then repeat.. I find it pretty irritating and useless so I think that it would be better to get rid of chakra dash and add a jutsu to "Triangle" > "X" button..


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> EDIT: I just thought of the ability to dash into your opponent with chakra dash is actually pretty much irritating.. Both players chakra dash and they clash and jumps back and then repeat.. I find it pretty irritating and useless so I think that it would be better to get rid of chakra dash and add a jutsu to "Triangle" > "X" button..



Then kunai spammers and runners would have their way with you  

Chakra dash is a necessity, but should be fixed to not be abused


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 11, 2011)

looking foreword to Raikage and Darui >, its gonna be epic

secondly I think *EVERY* character should get a minimum of 2 "main" moves, ex.. Pain (Deva) can use Shinra Tensei and Bansho Tenin or Naruto can use Rasengan and Shadow clones.....

things I'm looking forward to the most.......
*New Transformations* 
Kisamehada (hopefully with waterdome)
V2 Raikage
V2 Bee (hopefully)
Sasuno'o Sasuke (I can tell the arrows will be the new spam move)
Pain (all 6 paths fight as one)

*New Characters *(hopefully)
Onoki
A
Darui
Danzo

the list is just to large.....shit gonna be epic!!!!!!


----------



## Myri (Jul 11, 2011)

I somehow see Water Dome being part of Kisamehada's Ultimate Jutsu.


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

It has to.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 11, 2011)

V said:


> It has to.



It better...same awakening the past 2 games.


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

Ino needs a better awakening.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 11, 2011)

My face when I try to kunai spam the NPC in NUNS1 and he just shuts that shit down.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 11, 2011)

Awakenings needed:
Kiba - Double headed wolf
Orochimaru - True snake form (eight headed snake should be his ultimate)
Tsunade - Slug summoning

Most need to be improved as well to make them different from normal movesets: Shino, Sakura, Sai etc.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Then kunai spammers and runners would have their way with you
> 
> Chakra dash is a necessity, but should be fixed to not be abused


I don't see any issues with chakra dash, if anything I wish you chakra dash in multiple directions. It would bring in another way to avoid attacks, but the chakra cost doing such a thing would be higher (not as high as KNJ'ing needs to be though).


DosuIsTheBest said:


> Awakenings needed:
> Kiba - Double headed wolf
> Orochimaru - True snake form (eight headed snake should be his ultimate)
> Tsunade - Slug summoning
> ...


We definitely need better awakenings and movesets, that can't be emphasized enough.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 11, 2011)

Suigetsu needs that giant water thing he used against Bee as his awakening


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 11, 2011)

they need anbu danzo,yamato,kakashi, and itachi


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

Pre timeskip Jiraiya's awakening should be Frog summoning.


DosuIsTheBest said:


> Awakenings needed:
> Kiba - Double headed wolf
> Orochimaru - True snake form (eight headed snake should be his ultimate)
> Tsunade - Slug summoning
> ...



Yeah i agree with the awakenings.
During  the awakening:
Shino should use more bugs in combos
Sakura should use chakra in her fists in combos
Sai should become long ranged and use all kinds of ink creatures in combos.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

wonder if kisame merger with samheda will be an awakening or his ultimate move combined with the water dome. also for bee his vs 2 should be part of his ultimate jutsu with his skeleton he could do the lariat he used against kisame. and his awakening still the hachibi. also hope we get more moves for sage naruto just not he rasenragen and frs. they should add the big rasengans he used to push pains summonings in the air. and maybe add the ultra big rasengan he used against the kyuubi as an ultimate.a
ls
o it would be nice to have sage jiriaya as a separate character not just the awakening.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm mostly looking forward to new Part I characters 

If they do a good storymode, I'll be looking forward to the Land of the waves arc and Chunin Exams arc


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 11, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Suigetsu needs that giant water thing he used against Bee as his awakening



this.......


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm mostly looking forward to new Part I characters
> 
> If they do a good storymode, I'll be looking forward to the Land of the waves arc and Chunin Exams arc



there aren't many much more characters apart from fodders


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> there aren't many much more characters apart from fodders



Zabzab, Haku, sound 5 including Kimi, Saru, previous hokages, Shigure, Oboro, etc etc etc...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Zabzab, Haku, sound 5 including Kimi, Saru, previous hokages, Shigure, Oboro, etc etc etc...



I thought most of them were included in Storm 1? I believe all characters from Storm 1 and 2 will also be included in Generations if they want to span the entire Naruto saga


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I thought most of them were included in Storm 1? I believe all characters from Storm 1 and 2 will also be included in Generations if they want to span the entire Naruto saga



Zazab/Haku, Sound 4, previous Hokages, Shigure, and Oboro were not in Storm 1


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Zazab/Haku, Sound 4, previous Hokages, Shigure, and Oboro were not in Storm 1



Whut?!  Then how did they resolve Zabuza arc and orochimaru arc then?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 11, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Whut?!  Then how did they resolve Zabuza arc and orochimaru arc then?



they didnt. IIRC the story started them training their powers then went straight to the chunin exams

all sound 5 fights were you fighting kimimaro with a sound 5 character as support


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Zazab/Haku, Sound 4, previous Hokages,* Shigure, and Oboro were not in Storm 1



I don't know the others but the bolded ones are a must in this Generation title.

And so should also be included in the still in not development Storm 3, the real sequel of Storm 2. So that we have a complete and loyal character roster from beginning to end.

Storm 1 really skipped many things. Would've been awesome to fight Jirobou, Kidoumaru, Tatuya, Sakon & Ukon, etc in the first game. This new one should make up for that.


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't worry, Cc2 knows what we are missing. Hopefully they know too.




Right...?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

V said:


> Don't worry, Cc2 knows what we are missing. Hopefully they know too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knows? 

Oh!

_Who knows?_


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 11, 2011)

Dosu, Zaku, Kin, Mizuki, Team Oboro, Team Shigure, Hayate, Anko, Iruka, Kotetsu, Izuno, Konohamaru, Udon, Moegi.

Why weren't these in NUNS1!? 

These are a must, previous Hokages and Sound 4 would be nice as well, but they're not as important.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Dosu, Zaku, Kin, Mizuki, Team Oboro, Team Shigure, Hayate, Anko, Iruka, Kotetsu, Izuno, Konohamaru, Udon, Moegi.
> 
> Why weren't these in NUNS1!?
> 
> These are a must, previous Hokages and Sound 4 would be nice as well, but they're not as important.



I'd rather have decent and balanced fight mechanics instead of a fodder roster


----------



## DedValve (Jul 11, 2011)

All I want is Anko. That's all I've ever cared about. I want me some Anko CC2.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

*Part 1 characters I want to see*
First Hokage
Second Hokage
Sakon and Ukon
Jirobo
Kidomaru
Tayuya
Kurenai
Dosu
Zaku (maybe as a support)
Kin (maybe as a support)
Young Kakashi
Obito
Rin (support)

*Part 2 characters I want to see*
Zetsu
Danzo
Omoi (maybe as a support)
Karui (maybe as a support)
Mizukage
Chojuro (support)
Ao (support)
Tsuchikage
Kurotsuchi (support)
Akatsuchi (support)

Plus everyone from Storm 1 and 2.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 11, 2011)

*stages*


Unraikyo
Samurai bridge
Kage Summit lvl2
The Great Naruto Bridge
Leaf Hospital Rooftop
Bounty Station

*Characters/supports only pt.1*

Dosu
Zaku
Tayuya
Sakkon/ukkon
Jirobu
Kiddomaru
Hayate
anko
Ebisu
iruka
Kagari
Meizu gozu
shiguru
genma


*pt.2
*
Kotetsu
Izumo 
Ao
Chojiro
Danzo
Mei
onoki
konohamaru
Fu
Torune
Madara
Hashirama
Tobirama
Hanzo
Nagato
Mifune
Omoi
Yugito Nii
Samui
Karui
zetsu


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 11, 2011)

new kakuzu justu and moveset


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

onokis granddaughter should be great to play with her lava ability. and the other guard onoki has would also be awesome with his golem ability


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

I need KB to have a more 3 Tailed oriented moveset with the Lairat as a jutsu not Ougi V2 can be the Ougi or awakening


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

i wonder if Hayate will be in the game and his anbu girlfriend


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> onokis granddaughter should be great to play with her lava ability. and the other guard onoki has would also be awesome with his golem ability


Either way they should at least be supports. If Raikage's guards get to be supports so should the other kages.

I also hope that they don't restrict any supports to one character. If Kurotsuchi and Karui are only supports I'd still like to use them when playing as Hinata or Neji.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I really don't see what the big deal is.  It just seems like ultimate ninja storm 2 with new characters. What's gonna set apart.  Hopefully it doesn't become like the dbz tenkaichi series


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2011)

DedValve said:


> All I want is Anko. That's all I've ever cared about. I want me some Anko CC2.



This^

Anko's a must


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

Ausorrin said:


> I really don't see what the big deal is.  It just seems like ultimate ninja storm 2 with new characters. What's gonna set apart.  Hopefully it doesn't become like the dbz tenkaichi series


I see nothing wrong with either of those things. I like having a lot of characters to choose from.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 11, 2011)

I actually don't like the idea of just support characters.. Every character should be playable..!!

I'm still hoping for UCHIHA MADARA from the flashbacks..!

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Dosu, Zaku, Kin, Mizuki, Team Oboro, Team Shigure, Hayate, Anko, Iruka, Kotetsu, Izuno, Konohamaru, Udon, Moegi.
> 
> Why weren't these in NUNS1!?
> 
> These are a must, *previous Hokages* and Sound 4 would be nice as well, *but they're not as important*.



Lmao, this guy is funny.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 11, 2011)

People are posting a lot of great ideas and suggestions in this topic. But rather than posting ideas for improvements in this topic for all the other people that want things improved, everyone should be sending their ideas to CC2. They do listen to fan input and in recent years input from fans from outside Europe has waned. CC2 wants to see support from their fans worldwide, so if you have something you want to tell them don't hesitate. Here's the e-mail address to send them your input: inq_fun@cc2.co.jp

I just sent them one and it was about 5,600 words. You don't have to send them one that long, but at the very least you can send something. People that go through the effort of posting their ideas or suggestions in this topic could just as easily put them in an email and send them to CC2 so they can make a difference. If you've already posted, you could just copy and paste your post into an email and send it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

People if that E-mail is real suggest your hearts out and someone please ask for 2v2 online play matches


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> People if that E-mail is real suggest your hearts out and someone please ask for 2v2 online play matches



The email address I posted is their real email address. You can check on their official website here: 

It's the address for "Other Inquires and Messages."

If you want 2v2 online play matches, you should send them an email too! The more people that suggest the same things the more likely they are to fix it. Hopefully enough people write in about increasing the cost of kawarimi...


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish Ibiki could be in the game, as he is badass. But we have only seen one jutsu from him, so he would only be a support. (not that he would be put in)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I actually don't like the idea of just support characters.. Every character should be playable..!!
> 
> I'm still hoping for UCHIHA MADARA from the flashbacks..!
> 
> -LS-


Yeah but hopefully they'll be kept to a minimum and can be used by anyone.

As for Madara if we get alternate outfits I'm hoping fot that too. I want to play the fight between him and the First Hokage.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 11, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> I wish Ibiki could be in the game, as he is badass. But we have only seen one jutsu from him, so he would only be a support. (not that he would be put in)



All hope for him isn't lost. Keep in mind that they base this game on the anime (hence why Kakashi is able to use Katon Jutsu), and Ibiki showed a variety of jutsu during the Pain invasion arc. If you want to see him in, send an email to CC2 at inq_fun@cc2.co.jp


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

well I'm gonna e-mail later I want GOKU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

i would be cool to have madara and it would be even better if rinnegan madara is in it as well. or at least the version of tobis awakening.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 11, 2011)

Emails about ideas don't work people..! They can't use others ideas unless we all work for them which we don't so meaning our ideas we email them can't be used by them and if by any chance they had already planned for something and we email them the exact same idea they were going to use, they can end up not be able to use that idea because of some shit law..!! So don't email them people..

-LS-


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

umm ok  

but I sent my e-mail for Goku already


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> umm ok
> 
> but I sent my e-mail for Goku already



NOOOOO!! Now we won't get Goku..! Damn it I wish him too instead of Lars..! xP

Anyway let us just hope that they CAN use ideas given to them by fans.. But from what I heard they can't..! 

-LS-


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

but with Goku PL he'd rip narutoverse apart


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 11, 2011)

Tsunades brute strenght would be like an insect sting for Goku.. And when he turns SSJ Madara would be dead before he could vanish..

Goku > Narutoverse

-LS-


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> umm ok
> 
> but I sent my e-mail for Goku already



Lol I think Muramasa has a good point about emailing guys. But lets get these emails to be towards fixing the actual problems of STORM. ( Or even better just return to Accel lol)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Tsunades brute strenght would be like an insect sting for Goku.. And when he turns SSJ Madara would be dead before he could vanish..
> 
> Goku > Narutoverse
> 
> -LS-


Well if he can fight with Naruto characters equally in Battle Stadium D.O.N and Jump Super/Ultimate Stars I'm sure he wouldn't be too overpowered in a Naruto game even with Super Saiyan.

Anyway I think that fans or not the only way Goku could be in the game is through contacting Toriyama which they'd have already done by now if they want him in the game.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 11, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Emails about ideas don't work people..! They can't use others ideas unless we all work for them which we don't so meaning our ideas we email them can't be used by them and if by any chance they had already planned for something and we email them the exact same idea they were going to use, they can end up not be able to use that idea because of some shit law..!! So don't email them people..
> 
> -LS-



You are correct only in that sending them ideas such as "Add a mode where you get to battle the opponent with your summon against theirs" and you precede to outline how it should work. What would be effective are suggestions like those that people have been posting. Things like "The 1st and 2nd Hokage were support only characters in Storm 1, but I really want to see them playable," would be effective because you are showing interest for a certain character. If enough people show interest for something, since they aim to please the fans and they are fans themselves, they'll do what they can. Pointing out flaws in the battle system, such as KnJ costing too little chakra, would also be helpful because you are pointing out something that needs to be fixed, not suggesting something completely new. 

Continue to email them your ideas. They want to hear from us, they want to know what we liked, what we didn't like, and our suggestions. People like LegendarySaiyan, and those that listen to him are the cause of the diminished fan support in regions outside of Europe that CC2 mentioned. CC2 are fans of Naruto themselves and as they have said, they want to create quality Naruto games that the fans will love while at the same time they want to get more people interested in Naruto through their games.

So, again, their email address is: inq_fun@cc2.co.jp


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys have the brief chance to be involved in fixing this corrupted series... and all you can think about is Goku?


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 11, 2011)

lol ^^

10char


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 11, 2011)

Goku would be beast, his chakra dash could be him flying forward, his knj could be instant transmission, awakening ssj, regular jutsu kamehameha, ultimate jutsu spirit bomb, grab could be throw.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You guys have the brief chance to be involved in fixing this corrupted series... and all you can think about is Goku?



Yeah... I'm hoping enough people write in about how KnJ needs to consume more chakra. If they fixed that, it would solve a lot of the issues with the game overall. I'm thinking that if it cost slightly more than the character's jutsu to use KnJ, then that would fix things. That way the KnJ to ougi problem would be handled.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You guys have the brief chance to be involved in fixing this corrupted series... and all you can think about is Goku?



yes since Goku is the best. 

also e-mail them saying that! be apart of the solution


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not going to email them. If there is one thing I've learned from watching My Little Pony Friendship is Magic it's that giving a designer too many suggestions can lead to ruining the end result.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Shota said:


> yes since Goku is the best.
> 
> also e-mail them saying that! be apart of the solution



They can't. Goku isn't part of Naruto material. You should know why a lot of cross-anime arguments don't take place, because the laws between them are completely different. Goku and Naruto are from 2 different dimensions and it would be impossible to make him compatible in Naruto games, without hindering his true skill, otherwise fans will be disappointed that he didn't live up to their expectations.

Plus.. as I said earlier, he isn't a part of Naruto. Lars wouldn't have been in Storm 2 is Kishimoto didn't make him a costume.

C'mon people  If you're going to email CC2, email them about possible changes/fixes, or improvements they can make. Don't ask them for an idea you all know will have a hard chance getting in


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2011)

i wonder how long it'll take for cc2 to reply


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm not going to email them. If there is one thing I've learned from watching My Little Pony Friendship is Magic it's that giving a designer too many suggestions can lead to ruining the end result.



Your email alone won't influence cc2 to do anything, over how many million people have emailed them already  Plus you're trying to say Generations won't be ruined enough as it is even if you _don't_ email them? C'mon


----------



## Narancia (Jul 11, 2011)

I honestly will wait for the game


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Your email alone won't influence cc2 to do anything, over how many million people have emailed them already  Plus you're trying to say Generations won't be ruined enough as it is even if you _don't_ email them? C'mon


To be honest other than adding new characters I don't see anything from Storm 2 that needs improving. I'm quite comfortable letting the game developers suprise me.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> To be honest other than adding new characters* I don't see anything from Storm 2 that needs improving*. I'm quite comfortable letting the game developers suprise me.



This is the part where I ask if you've played the game or not


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This is the part where I ask if you've played the game or not



It's your opinion, nothing else. You believe there are flaws which another person considers to be either nonexistent or irrelevant.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This is the part where I ask if you've played the game or not



Yeah I gotta agree with Aeion here... I love CC2 and their games, but Storm 2 does have its share of flaws. My email was about 10 pages long and I still had more to say but that that was enough for now. >_>

Aeion, I hope you join in and send them an email too. You seem very knowledgeable about Storm 2 and a variety of other things, so I'm sure you could compose a very constructive set of suggestions for them.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2011)

Luiz said:


> It's your opinion, nothing else. You believe there are flaws which another person considers to be either nonexistent or irrelevant.



No, I'm sorry but when it comes to this, this isn't opinion, this is plain common sense. In my previous statement, I asked if he/she played the game or not, because out of all the people I've communicated with that has played the game, not one person has ever held their tongue about a complaint about the game (and they all have the same complaints, which means it's not their opinion).

It's one thing to state your opinion, and it's another thing for giving feedback to the developers for their sake and the sake of everyone who enjoys playing these games. If we don't stand up and give them suggestions, history will just repeat itself with another corrupted game that was meant to please the fans.



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Aeion, I hope you join in and send them an email too. You seem very knowledgeable about Storm 2 and a variety of other things, so I'm sure you could compose a very constructive set of suggestions for them.



Yeah, I think I will. I have a lot to say to them


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2011)

My playable character wishlist:

Madara/Tobi (non silly mode)
Zetsu
Danzo
Tsuchikage
Mizukage
First Hokage
Second Hokage
Third Hokage
Young Kakashi
Obito
Rin
Kimimaro
Tayuya
Sakon
Kidomaru
Jirobou
Shizune
Kurenai
Anko

And if it goes up to the point where Naruto fights the Kyuubi, I want Kushina


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 11, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Yeah... I'm hoping enough people write in about how KnJ needs to consume more chakra. If they fixed that, it would solve a lot of the issues with the game overall. I'm thinking that if it cost slightly more than the character's jutsu to use KnJ, then that would fix things. That way the KnJ to ougi problem would be handled.




Only thing with that Muramasa, is that KNJ is a staple of the Narutimate games, being either Accel/Hero or STORM. IMO KnJ should be constantly going on, but just not broken. (Like it was in Accel!)


----------



## G (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They can't. Goku isn't part of Naruto material. You should know why a lot of cross-anime arguments don't take place, because the laws between them are completely different. Goku and Naruto are from 2 different dimensions and it would be impossible to make him compatible in Naruto games, without hindering his true skill, otherwise fans will be disappointed that he didn't live up to their expectations.
> 
> Plus.. as I said earlier, he isn't a part of Naruto. Lars wouldn't have been in Storm 2 is Kishimoto didn't make him a costume.
> 
> C'mon people  If you're going to email CC2, email them about possible changes/fixes, or improvements they can make. Don't ask them for an idea you all know will have a hard chance getting in



Lol how about Luffy?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This is the part where I ask if you've played the game or not


Yep. Any flaws it may or may not have I didn't encounter or they didn't bother me in the slightest. I rarely use online on *any* game so I couldn't care less about online flaws and nothing about the single player experience bothered me. To me this was a fun game, the only problems I had were challenging boss battles which isn't a flaw but a good thing.



Aeion said:


> No, I'm sorry but when it comes to this, this isn't opinion, this is plain common sense. In my previous statement, I asked if *he*/she played the game or not, because out of all the people I've communicated with that has played the game, not one person has ever held their tongue about a complaint about the game (and they all have the same complaints, which means it's not their opinion).


I'm not holding my toungue about a complaint of the game. I have no complaints. Maybe if I had more Naruto games to compare it to I might but the only other Naruto game I've played was the first Naruto Ultimate Ninja which is a very different game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Yep. Any flaws it may or may not have I didn't encounter or they didn't bother me in the slightest. I rarely use online on *any* game so I couldn't care less about online flaws and nothing about the single player experience bothered me. To me this was a fun game, the only problems I had were challenging boss battles which isn't a flaw but a good thing.
> 
> 
> I'm not holding my toungue about a complaint of the game. I have no complaints. Maybe if I had more Naruto games to compare it to I might but the only other Naruto game I've played was the first Naruto Ultimate Ninja which is a very different game.



Then I'm guessing your statement about giving in too many suggestions is pretty irrelevant, because you yourself don't even have enough experience to make judgements on that 

You should witness and understand everything about the game before coming to such conclusions



v said:


> Lol how about Luffy?



Any costumes made by Kishimoto?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You should witness and understand everything about the game before coming to such conclusions


I said I rarely use online. I did play online a few times. I've played through almost the entire game with only a few sidequests I haven't completed. You claim I'm jumping to conclusions yet that's exactly what you've been doing about me just because I don't see anything that needs to be improved.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I said I rarely use online. I did play online a few times. I've played through almost the entire game with only a few sidequests I haven't completed. You claim I'm jumping to conclusions yet that's exactly what you've been doing about me just because I don't see anything that needs to be improved.



The problems with the system are evident even if you don't play online, but they don't really pose a problem for the story mode. I understand that you may not have found any flaws with the game through your playing of story mode, but the flaws that do exist are game breaking for multiplayer both online and off. You are correct that it is a matter of opinion about what is flawed and what isn't. But as Aeion said, when the consensus among the fans who play the game extensively is that certain mechanics in the game are extremely flawed, and the game is made to please the fans, there is definitely a problem. 

Further, CC2 must be aware that there are flaws with the chakra system as they did try to fix the problems for Storm 2. In preparation for my email, a friend and I set up Storm 1 and 2 side by side to do some comparisons and then Accel 2 and Storm 2. Based on that it was clear that compared to Storm 1, CC2 noticeably decreased how fast characters can charge chakra and about doubled the cost of KnJ for Storm 2. So they are aware of the problem and they did try to fix it, but they were probably afraid that too drastic a change would be off putting. Because they appear to be aware of the problem, I believe if enough fans assert that a drastic increase in the cost of KnJ is necessary, then they won't be afraid to increase it further. KnJ is indeed a stable of the Narutimate Hero/Accel/Storm games and because chakra charges significantly faster and automatically regenerates on its on in the Storm games, increasing the cost of KnJ won't deviate from the norm they've set for their series; it will only improve the game by making combos usable like they are in the Hero/Accel series.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> *I don't see anything that needs to be improved.*



You haven't *seen* anything that needs to be improved, because you refuse to see *what* needs to be improved.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You haven't *seen* anything that needs to be improved, because you refuse to see *what* needs to be improved.


There you go jumping to conclusions about my point of view again. I'm not denying the existance of any flaws, all games no matter how good have flaws. What I'm saying is nothing about the game ruined the experience for me. So to me nothing was wrong with the game.

Maybe this will make it clear. I know there are things that *can* be improved but I don't think anything *needs* to be. I would be happy with or without improvements.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Maybe this will make it clear. I know there are things that *can* be improved but I don't think anything *needs* to be. I would be happy with or without improvements.



You don't even realize what you're talking about anymore, do you? Ok, you yourself don't see any flaws, which has absolutely nothing to do with the other 1.5 million people who have bought the game and probably do agree that there are flaws. So because you're being ignorant with your opinion, you should refrain from encouraging others not to write suggestions just because you think there are no flaws. At least that's the implication you've made.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I said I rarely use online. I did play online a few times. I've played through almost the entire game with only a few sidequests I haven't completed. You claim I'm jumping to conclusions yet that's exactly what you've been doing about me just because I don't see anything that needs to be improved.


Since when do the problems only appear online


----------



## DanE (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys get off Giash back lol, her/his opinions are based on a shallow amount of experience online.  Is true that ones you go deeper into the gameplay you realize there are many improvements to be done , but she hasn't experienced it to know for sure so she can only give an opinion on her/his point of view.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

DanE said:


> Guys get off Giash back lol, her/his opinions are based on a shallow amount of experience online.  Is true that ones you go deeper into the gameplay you realize there are many improvements to be done , but she hasn't experienced it to know for sure so she can only give an opinion on her/his point of view.



Exactly, which is why she shouldn't speak which such confidence that her words alone are the truth.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]

Huge flaw, imo.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omgeRnrVe2Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Huge flaw, imo.



What are you talking about? There are no flaws, remember?  I played storymode and I didn't see any flaws at all, therefore, everything you say is invalid. 

I suggest you don't email CC2 about this or they'll "ruin" the game, eh Scizor?


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Again, I have to agree with Aeion. Everyone is entitled to their opinions about the game and Ninja Storm 2 can be very fun despite it's flaws if you don't get deep into the gameplay. Giash appears to only play the game's story mode, which if that is the case it is likely that he or she has not experienced the game enough to see the flaws that plague multiplayer. And again, it needs to be pointed out that the flaws are evident both offline and online; however, they are harder to pick up on during the story mode. 

For the people that enjoy the game exclusively for its story mode or for its versus mode on a shallow level and don't find any flaws with it, then that's great for them. But those people should not be trying to discourage the fans that want the game to have deeper gameplay from emailing CC2. Honestly, if people are enjoying the game as it is now despite the flaws or without noticing them, then if CC2 makes the changes that fans seeking deeper gameplay want, then the casual players will enjoy the sequel just as much as before because they wouldn't notice the changes anyway.

So for everyone that wants to make suggestions (ideally asserting that they increase the amount of chakra it takes to use KnJ), CC2's email is: inq_fun@cc2.co.jp


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What are you talking about? There are no flaws, remember?  I played storymode and I didn't see any flaws at all, therefore, everything you say is invalid.
> 
> I suggest you don't email CC2 about this or they'll "ruin" the game, eh Scizor?



Indeed. 

What was I thinking?
I'll write an apology letter, instead.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gameplay?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You don't even realize what you're talking about anymore, do you?


I'm bad at explaining.



Aeion said:


> Ok, you yourself don't see any flaws, which has absolutely nothing to do with the other 1.5 million people who have bought the game and probably do agree that there are flaws.


I didn't say there aren't flaws. I'm saying that none of them stood out to me while playing. I don't go looking for flaws when I play a game. I'm sure if I looked I'd find them but I'm fine enjoying the game. All I'm saying is none of the flaws ruined my gameplay experience so I didn't notice them.



Aeion said:


> So because you're being ignorant with your opinion, you should refrain from encouraging others not to write suggestions just because you think there are no flaws. At least that's the implication you've made.


I never said others shouldn't. I said why I wasn't and didn't like the idea. If you want to email them suggestions go ahead.



Aeion said:


> Exactly, which is why *she* shouldn't speak which such confidence that *her* words alone are the truth.


I'm a guy.



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Giash appears to only play the game's story mode, which if that is the case it is likely that he or she has not experienced the game enough to see the flaws that plague multiplayer.


I *have* played multiplayer. Sure not very much but I've still played it. I played online a few times and also offline with my brother not that long ago.



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> And again, it needs to be pointed out that the flaws are evident both offline and online; *however, they are harder to pick up on during the story mode*.


In other words what I'm saying. You don't always notice the flaws without looking for them.



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Honestly, if people are enjoying the game as it is now despite the flaws or without noticing them, then if CC2 makes the changes that fans seeking deeper gameplay want, then the casual players will enjoy the sequel just as much as before because they wouldn't notice the changes anyway.


*I know*. I even said if they made the changes or not I'd be happy either way.


So in other words none of the flaws caught my attention or bothered me. If they fix them great but if they don't I won't notice and will still enjoy the game just as much as I would if they did fix them. So when I say I don't think there are flaws they *need* to fix I mean that the game can still be fun without fixing them.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

can people back off 

just e-mail or not there done


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> can people back off
> 
> just e-mail or not there done



Indeed, there's a lot of unnecessary hostility here. >_> Gaiash, my last post was done in an attempt to defend you and further explain your points since you admit that you're not great at explaining... Hence why I pointed out that the flaws are less apparent in story mode and that based on your posts that's what it appears you primarily play.

Anyway, Scizor did you email them your suggestions along with a link to that video you posted from the Shishirendan community? If you haven't written yours yet, it would be a good idea to include the video. Since the Shishirendan community isn't nearly as active as it used to be, CC2 may not have gotten that video yet. Their videos have been effective in influencing CC2 before; they managed to get CC2 to fix a glitch in the first Storm through their feedback.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish they'd hurry up with a demo.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Anyway, Scizor did you email them your suggestions along with a link to that video you posted from the Shishirendan community? If you haven't written yours yet, it would be a good idea to include the video. Since the Shishirendan community isn't nearly as active as it used to be, CC2 may not have gotten that video yet. Their videos have been effective in influencing CC2 before; they managed to get CC2 to fix a glitch in the first Storm through their feedback.



Show them the video saying "F*ck CC2"? Lmao, it'd be funny to see their reactions to that  Though the video holds a lot of truth.

I've never seen anyone use that type of foul player before. Maybe it's because melee is so absent in Ranked Matches.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Show them the video saying "F*ck CC2"? Lmao, it'd be funny to see their reactions to that  Though the video holds a lot of truth.
> 
> I've never seen anyone use that type of foul player before. Maybe it's because melee is so absent in Ranked Matches.



 Yeah that wouldn't be so great... We should probably use a different video to display it then. XD

I don't play a lot of ranked matches, so I have come across it. Even the computer on the highest difficulty has done it before. >_>


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

if the comp is doing it the game is broken


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> if the comp is doing it the game is broken



It doesn't happen often, but yes it is a problem. That's why I suggested that they increase the amount KnJ costs to slightly more than the amount the character's jutsu costs. That way if you KnJ, even if you had a full chakra bar you won't have enough chakra to do your ougi since Storm 2 set it up so a full chakra bar is equal to the amount of chakra needed for 1 jutsu and 1 ougi.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

what is your take on fixing kunai spammer/jump blockers/jutsu spammers


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> what is your take on fixing kunai spammer/jump blockers/jutsu spammers



If I were in control I would make the chakra system the same as it is in Accel 2. Chakra would take a long time to charge, it would not auto-regenerate, and KnJ would cost a fair amount. This would require people to use their chakra strategically because as in those games, running out would spell defeat because a skilled opponent could take you out. Since I don't think CC2 will drastically decrease charge speed and remove auto-regeneration, the simplest fix would be to increase KnJ's cost to slightly more than the cost of the character's jutsu. Not just for the reasons in my previous post, but also because if it costs that much to KnJ, you would roughly only be able to do it 3 times from a full bar. That would punish jutsu spammers as they would become vulnerable to combos with their chakra too low to KnJ. Thus, increasing KnJ's cost would go a long way in discouraging jutsu spamming and excessive use of ougi.

Kunai spamming/jump guard spammming can be remedied by switching the chakra dash back to how it worked in Storm 1, in which if the dash was blocked the players are not pushed back. This would allow the dasher to continue applying pressure by attacking the opponent's guard. They would also have to fix the guarding system because as it is now, it is too difficult to cause guard break and there is next to no penalty for being guard broken because the opponent is still able to KnJ while they are stunned from the break. So guard breaking needs to be easier to do and while stunned from a break, you should not be able to KnJ the next combo you're hit by.

I think that would take care of those problems. What do you think?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

it makes sense to me actually thanks for the input.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

The duration it takes for Jiraiya to prepare Rasengan should be the same duration for all jutsu, or just resort to Storm 1 durations.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> it makes sense to me actually thanks for the input.



You're welcome! Thank you for asking! Feel free to suggest them to CC2 too, hopefully enough people will say they want the chakra cost for KnJ increased.



Aeion said:


> The duration it takes for Jiraiya to prepare Rasengan should be the same duration for all jutsu, or just resort to Storm 1 durations.



Yeah Jiraiya's prep time does seem to be a fair amount of time, that would definitely cut down on spamming if they all took that long. I just really want to see the KnJ system fixed... I want the circle button to be useful for something other than jutsu and ougi >_>


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Anyway, Scizor did you email them your suggestions along with a link to that video you posted from the Shishirendan community? If you haven't written yours yet, it would be a good idea to include the video. Since the Shishirendan community isn't nearly as active as it used to be, CC2 may not have gotten that video yet. Their videos have been effective in influencing CC2 before; they managed to get CC2 to fix a glitch in the first Storm through their feedback.



My apologies for not beeing clear about beeing sarcastic.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 13, 2011)

At least with more health bars, things would be somewhat more tolerable.
Well, at least that's how I see it.

Also, I'm assuming I've missed no new news?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 13, 2011)

Hopefully they actually put some effort into the stories environment rather than that shitty drawings in the backround shit we got in UNS2.


----------



## Myri (Jul 13, 2011)

^ Agreed. 

I hope they bring back the village setup frum UNS1. I like the large village you could explore.


----------



## G (Jul 13, 2011)

3d rain village.
:


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

3D Forest of Death


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

can you imagine 3D Dynamic Entry!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

3D everything Naruto


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

3D Shigure!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

3D Sai's drawings! 

..wait


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> 3D Shigure!!!!



I see what you did there


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

3D Samui.


----------



## G (Jul 13, 2011)

Omfg yessssss


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

don't you think it would be very hard to play


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm gone for a few days and suddenly everyone's talking about 3D.


----------



## G (Jul 13, 2011)

I started it


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 13, 2011)

3d in 3d


----------



## Joker J (Jul 13, 2011)

Does that mean i will finally get to play with Kisame fused with Samehada awakening with Water dome that takes up the whole stage that slows people while i steal chakra and life from them down similar to Itachi Tsukuyomi awakening in the first one? Wait that might sound alittle too broken but i don't care!  want Kisamehada with water dome playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 3D Samui.



Samui; The best female in Shippuuden


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

Exatcly!


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 13, 2011)

Going through Konoha in UNS2 was so tedious , I want UNS1 Konoha! I don't have a PS3 so I couldn't play it, but from what I've seen it looks amazing.


Aeion said:


> 3D Forest of Death


I just came.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah...Bonds or even RON's Konoha was better. To me at least...UN3's was just kinda meh...Fours was barely better. Kinda liked 5's though with the squads and shit. But everyone had the same scouting move type thing that let you find chests....WHY?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait for Shigure


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wait, isn't he filler?? I thought they don't add filler ,except with the Naruto Snow movie JPN only?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shigure is fodder, not filler


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shigure is fodder, not filler



cutest post ever


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

Now to wait for new news a month from now


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> cutest post ever


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2011)

onoki should be fun to use with his jinton and flying ability. also they should add the turtle island and bijuu temples as stages if it goes that far


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 13, 2011)

No doubt the character balance is going to be a mess. Itatchi and Sasori will still be impossible to beat with most characters


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> onoki should be fun to use with his jinton and flying ability. also they should add the turtle island and bijuu temples as stages if it goes that far



Lol, I still wonder how his Jinton is gonna work. His jinton techniques = disintegration, but the opponent will still be playing 



Black Swordsman said:


> Itatchi and Sasori will still be impossible to beat with most characters



With new characters comes new possibilities


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, I still wonder how his Jinton is gonna work. His jinton techniques = disintegration, but the opponent will still be playing
> 
> 
> 
> With new characters comes new possibilities



Wouldn't be supprised if Kidomarus Normal Jutsu either slows the opponent down or covers them in web so they cant move for a few seconds, allowing for free hits


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Wouldn't be supprised if Kidomarus Normal Jutsu either slows the opponent down or covers them in web so they cant move for a few seconds, allowing for free hits



Good, things like that will help oppress the Sasori spammers


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a translation of the interview with Matsuyama of the parts relevant to Generations:


----------



## Firaea (Jul 13, 2011)

^
"No separate paths."


Obligatory


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

well that's cool I just hope like everyone knj is fixed

omg there balancing them all great!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait for updates on the 22nd. I'm actually looking forward to how they do storymode, seeing as gameplay mechanics are looking pretty much the same


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2011)

the interview made me jizz


----------



## Jaga (Jul 13, 2011)

new interview!


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 13, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new interview!



Thanks. I like how they say that they will focus on the combat/fighting lmao

Normally I would just call BS on cc2 and just say that they will likely just port Storm 2 fighting  and make little to no changes to the fighting system.

But i'll *try* to be more positive. I mean, the game is coming in 2012. However, I wont debate anyone who thinks the game wont recieve much changes in the fighting system(ala KNJ, depth, etc).Maybe they will make changes

I guess later on during this year, we'll see more updated videos


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

> However, I will say the story mode is not based on adventure like it was in Storm 2. This game will focus on fighting.



 , so will it be like a Tekken or Soul Calibur kind of Story?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm liking the more fights and replay value but there all BS but I'll be optimistic.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw dash + block = rebound in the background...


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I saw dash + block = rebound in the background...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

I need


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> I need



we all need that if everyone else is broken why not oro


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

He even got in the card game


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol, I still wonder how his Jinton is gonna work. His jinton techniques = disintegration, but the opponent will still be playing



The fight should be over when the opponent is caught by Amaterasu, but instead it just causes great damage. It's the same.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Wouldn't be supprised if Kidomarus Normal Jutsu either slows the opponent down or covers them in web so they cant move for a few seconds, allowing for free hits



That could end up beeing broken


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

v said:


> He even got in the card game



V is my new best friend 



Luiz said:


> The fight should be over when the opponent is caught by Amaterasu, but instead it just causes great damage. It's the same.



Not really, Amaterasu is burning for 7 days/nights, which is time consuming, so nothing really changes ingame.

But Jinton is the complete erasure of an opponent, meaning instantly, they'll dissipate. It's going to be much more harder to pull off than Amaterasu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Amaterasu can barley burn clothes.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Amaterasu can barley burn clothes.



This


----------



## Sesha (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a fighting game. Who cares.



Wormodragon said:


> ^
> "No separate paths."
> 
> 
> Obligatory



I love questions like these, because the answers are always "I can't answer that" and "Sorry, but no". 



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a translation of the interview with Matsuyama of the parts relevant to Generations:





Jaga said:


> new interview!



Matsuyama is sounding more and more like a Capcom PR. He's learning fast, like Nardo-kewn!


----------



## Prototype (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Can't wait for updates on the 22nd. I'm actually looking forward to how they do storymode, seeing as gameplay mechanics are looking pretty much the same



The update will probably inform us of the same basic shit we already know.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Prototype said:


> The update will probably inform us of the same basic shit we already know.



Here's hoping it's not!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 3D Samui.



I actually take it back, *Mabui* is the best female in Shippuuden. Yeeaah


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

No, Samui>any other.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

send him a tweet


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I actually take it back, *Mabui* is the best female in Shippuuden. Yeeaah



Hell yes, Mabui is definitely the best


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Anko>all 

Except maybe Mei


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2011)

mei, tsunade, & anko > all :ho


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2011)

> Jump has news on two new characters in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. Mei, the fifth Mizukage, and Onoki, the third Tsuchikage, are playable. Both are new to CyberConnect2′s fighting game series.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, Mei's playable!
I shall main her. 

Well, her and good 'ol Danzō.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Yes, Mei's playable!
> I shall main her.



I'll bet you a rep that her acid mist will be just like Karin's hair spray/pink shit that she uses as a jutsu in NS: UNS2.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 14, 2011)

OBviously the kages and their partners are going to be in this game it does go up to the end of the kage summit arc. Other new characters would be Danzou another would be juugo's curse seal awakening, along with Haku and zabuza. Oh yeah and Samui's squad. Although I don't think this is enough to buy this IMHO. I mean it's just one new arc than the last game without counting the arc you play as zabuza and haku. The kage summit arc won't even have that much gameplay because barely any battles take place.  It's just sasuke vs raikage and then danzou. Sorry i forgot naruto vs sasuke, it just that it really wasn't a fight so i forgot. I guess they could add battles like sasuke vs mizukage and tsuchikage. Also gaara vs sasuke even though it'd be stupid. They could do a fight with naruto vs omoi and karui but that'd be lame too. OH also sakura and kakashi vs sasuke but still come on that's not enough to go pay $60


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

> Each village leader has exclusive support characters too. Mizukage can call Chojuro and Ao for help. Akatsuchi and Kurotsuchi are the Tsuchikage?s support characters.



Does this mean Chojuro isn't playable as a full character?!


----------



## Prototype (Jul 14, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I'll bet you a rep that her acid mist will be just like Karin's hair spray/pink shit that she uses as a jutsu in NS: UNS2.



After watching the 9th Shippuden opening again...you could be onto something. So I'll pass.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh that'd make me buy this less if they weren't fully playable. I forgot headbandless naruto in my previous post, I guess he could be another character but that would only be in story mode in vs he'd be an alternate.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm interested in Dosu now had he survived and trained his sound jutsu's would be haxed to rape on contact lvls.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm interested in Dosu now had he survived and trained his sound jutsu's would be haxed to rape on contact lvls.



I've still got my fingers crossed that he's still alive!

He was pre-mummified, so he could have survived the sand burial. 

Also, if he was still alive it would explain why Kabuto hasn't resurrected him yet. Surely Dosu would be one of his top choices considering how he was bested by him before!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

YES! 

Awesome: Meiii ^^

This pretty much confirms the other Kage's, too 



Prototype said:


> Yes, Mei's playable!



Right after I put her on a pedestal..


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Dosu will be trash, if he is in.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Do want Mei gameplay footage, NAO


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Ohnohkee!! 

I'm still waiting for confirmed Shigure


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm still waiting for confirmed Shigure



We all are!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

Dosu isn't trash his Sound nintaijutsu would have raped sasuke so kishi off-paneled him

Kubo is a god like troll his main char is fodder for death blows


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Shota said:


> Dosu isn't trash his Sound nintaijutsu would have raped sasuke so kishi off-paneled him
> 
> Kubo is a god like troll his main char is fodder for death blows



Kubo =/= Kishi

Just so you know 

And if you really meant Kubo, then I dont follow


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> We all are!



I'm with you on Dosu, man!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, what's the highest rank you managed to achieve in the online and did you get the platinum/all the achievements? Highest rank I got to was Mizukage and I have the platinum. And yes, this is a shameless way to brag. Then there will be people who have more platinums/higher trophy level that will put the stroking of my own ego to shame.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Hero rank (1.7 mil BP) with Kabuto, Shino and Karin as my top three, and I got the platinum.

These days though I like to play as my "Comedy Team": Choji with Karin and Tobi supports! It's actually quite good!

If Dosu was in it though he'd be my most played (obviously)!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

Hero Rank not in the millions yet I have 100% and Sasuke,Itachi,Naruto are my 3


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Hero rank (1.7 mil BP) with Kabuto, Shino and Karin as my top three, and I got the platinum.
> 
> These days though I like to play as my "Comedy Team": Choji with Karin and Tobi supports! It's actually quite good!
> 
> If Dosu was in it though he'd be my most played (obviously)!



Your comedy team reminds me of this time I got raped someone who was maining Karin... I was raging...

Personally, I use Itachi with Minato and Sage Naruto as supports or Minato with Sage Naruto and Jiraiya as supports(occasionally regular Naruto or Itachi in Jiraiya's place).

Edit: 600th post.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't you guys ever feel like you want to play as someone original? 

I get bored of fighting all the Itachi and Narutos/Minatos, I can't imagine what it'd be like to actually play as them all the time.

I started out with Shino, moved onto Kabuto who I got most of my wins with, and then just played with randoms/rarely used characters (Karin FTW).


----------



## DanE (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Shino and Kiba sometimes, they are pretty good.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

They both are. Most definitely Shino.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Killer Bee allot I figured out how to make him effective.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Don't you guys ever feel like you want to play as someone original?
> 
> I get bored of fighting all the Itachi and Narutos/Minatos, I can't imagine what it'd be like to actually play as them all the time.
> 
> I started out with Shino, moved onto Kabuto who I got most of my wins with, and then just played with randoms/rarely used characters (Karin FTW).



I used Deidara whenever I was up against puppet masters. I stopped playing Kakashi after I found out his lightning blade's range was crap(especially in comparison to rasengan). I played Konan occasionally. Tried Neji and Pain once. I tried Lars after I got fucking *blitzed* by someone who was using him, but determined it would take too long to get used to Lar's combat moves. 
*Spoiler*: _As for why only played Neji and Pain once_ 



Neji was a badass in Naruto Uzumaki Chronicles 2 and his jutsu was crap in NS: UNS2. Pain was badass in the anime and manga, but was true shit in NS: UNS2.


----------



## DanE (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm I like Kakashi lightning blade, its a fast jutsu most don't see it coming up close.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

DanE said:


> Hmm I like Kakashi lightning blade, its a fast jutsu most don't see it coming up close.



That explains it. I'm more mid/long-range than anything else, even if solely for the fact that I like my support to do most of the work, and I'm more like the support. Itachi's fireball can reach pretty far.


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

there's not much difference between the characters.
Thats why i actually almost sold Storm 2


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

v said:


> there's not much difference between the characters.
> Thats why i actually almost sold Storm 2



Sai and Deidara _are_ kind of similar.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 14, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Does this mean Chojuro isn't playable as a full character?!


Them being supports doesn't bother me so much but the fact it says *exclusive* supports is really worrying. I want to use the kage supports with other characters. One of my plans is to play as Hinata with Karui and Kurotsuchi as supports but if Kurotsuchi can only be used with Tsuchikage that plan goes down the drain.

The main appeal of supports is the possible team ups they offer. If there are characters that only one character can have as a support then why bother having them in the first place?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm maining Yamato, he pwns 

And I'm basically a conservative support user, Hidan/Pein, straight.  Though they don't work with Yamato or Kakashi, so I'm gonna have to change it up a bit


----------



## DanE (Jul 14, 2011)

Im maining Kakuzu, still trying to master his awakening and this thread is turning into UNS2


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Them being supports doesn't bother me so much but the fact it says *exclusive* supports is really worrying. I want to use the kage supports with other characters. One of my plans is to play as Hinata with Karui and Kurotsuchi as supports but if Kurotsuchi can only be used with Tsuchikage that plan goes down the drain.
> 
> The main appeal of supports is the possible team ups they offer. If there are characters that only one character can have as a support then why bother having them in the first place?



I agree with this... if Raikage is the only one who can use Shii and Darui, that'd be devastating. I hope when they just go by the system in UNS1; support characters for all that are just unplayable by themselves.



v said:


> there's not much difference between the characters.
> Thats why i actually almost sold Storm 2



I love your set, especially the quote


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

Exclusive means exclusive this is starting to really affected my very optimistic nature.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 14, 2011)

demo


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

Well yeah.
Goood.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

Great gotta use my jpsn


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the demo will get in the Xbox Marketplace too.
Because Storm 2 did.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaga said:


> demo



August, huh? That's disappointing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2011)

i'm so maining taka sasuke(susano'o) :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm gonna enjoy that melee.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 14, 2011)

Shota said:


> Exclusive means exclusive this is starting to really affected my very optimistic nature.


But I can't even understand the reasoning behind making supports exclusive to one character. If you can have any other character or support character as a support choice why restrict others? Especially when you've got as much variety in supports as the kage bodyguards, so many great style mix ups ruined.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But I can't even understand the reasoning behind making supports exclusive to one character. If you can have any other character or support character as a support choice why restrict others? Especially when you've got as much variety in supports as the kage bodyguards, so many great style mix ups ruined.



This... That exclusive bullcrap will only ruin the flow of variety, and probably reduce duration of entertainment 



Jaga said:


> demo



August huh? Hm..


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

i want demo


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 14, 2011)

is there new gameplay yet?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

No I think there isn't


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2011)

i heard there will be a new scan tomorrow confirming the mizukage and such


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2011)

Demo in August, Mizukage, Onooki confirmed confirmation


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i heard there will be a new scan tomorrow confirming the mizukage and such



Looking forward to how short Onoki will be in this one


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2011)

so onoki and the others kages are confirmed nice. so demo in august. jinton is gonna be awesome to use. wonder if we get the demo they had in the trailer with sasuke, naruto and A. luckily i have a japan ps3 account. i got it when the demo first came out for storm 2


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you get a j-account?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 14, 2011)

it's easy yet I will not explain since I don't wanna.  

yet I love the Bleach Psp games


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Shota said:


> it's easy yet I will not explain since I don't wanna.



I wasn't asking you, you piece of jello  

Go act tough somewhere else, you're annoying


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion, just search some youtube vids on how to do it 
At least thats how I got my JPSN account made


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Mr Prince  Very nice of you. 

I shall heed to such advice


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Island busting on all y'all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

I'mma firin mah Genkai Hakuri!


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 15, 2011)

For anyone interested in making a Japanese PSN account, this will take you through step by step:


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just deleted my Japanese acc thinking i would never use it. 

Is it possible to change the letterings from Japanese to English so i can actually read the damn thing?


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 15, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I just deleted my Japanese acc thinking i would never use it.
> 
> Is it possible to change the letterings from Japanese to English so i can actually read the damn thing?



No, to my knowledge it has to be in Japanese.


----------



## G (Jul 15, 2011)

Chojuro is Mei's support.
I must main Mei.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> For anyone interested in making a Japanese PSN account, this will take you through step by step:



And what does one gain with this? (Just curious)


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I used Deidara whenever I was up against puppet masters. I stopped playing Kakashi after I found out his lightning blade's range was crap(especially in comparison to rasengan). I played Konan occasionally. Tried Neji and Pain once. I tried Lars after I got fucking *blitzed* by someone who was using him, but determined it would take too long to get used to Lar's combat moves.
> *Spoiler*: _As for why only played Neji and Pain once_
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi's jutsu is both short range and long range when charged. Mixing it up will catch opponents off guard. Even if you didn't like the move, it's not a good reason to completely give up on him. You can't expect every single aspect of the character to be good, well maybe in the case of a certain Uchiha.

Neji is perfectly useable; his jutsu can actually make combos possible. Other moves are good as well, tilt is very good.

Howe is Pein bad? Jutsu has quick activation and low recovery time with one hit so it's hard to KnJ, ougi is tilt is decent, good grab, combos actually work sometimes (and Shinra Tensei can save you) and aerial combo can be combined with his jutsu.

Basically, key phrase is "Tried Neji and Pain once", you can't just expect everything to start working for you as soon as you try a new character. On the other hand though, it doesn't actually take very longs to get used to them as they're all pretty similar (like someone else has already said).

If generations was actually to reflect the series, Gaara shouldn't really move much at all for example  Personally I think speeds should be quite a lot more varied. Rock Lee should be a lot faster than Gaara, but should have a much weaker block perhaps. However, the movement gameplay would have to be a lot deeper than just holding down one button for this to work, and that would be very unlikely


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Kakashi's jutsu is both short range and long range when charged. Mixing it up will catch opponents off guard. Even if you didn't like the move, it's not a good reason to completely give up on him. You can't expect every single aspect of the character to be good, well maybe in the case of a certain Uchiha.
> 
> Neji is perfectly useable; his jutsu can actually make combos possible. Other moves are good as well, tilt is very good.
> 
> ...


 
You mean that tilt L stick + O move? How do you get that thing to work? Whenever I use it, I never intend to. When I want it to work, it doesn't. Is the tilt like a flick the L stick, hold the L stick away from the center, or what?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> You mean that tilt L stick + O move? How do you get that thing to work? Whenever I use it, I never intend to. When I want it to work, it doesn't. Is the tilt like a flick the L stick, hold the L stick away from the center, or what?



Took me a little while to get it working but once you do it is very useful for some characters.

You flick the stick in any direction, and when it returns to the central position you press the attack button.

Some of them aren't too good (Hinata's is a combo _extender_ ), but they often have some nice effects. Kabuto's is my favourite move (in the entire game) as he traverses the arena almost instantly, Karin does a nice two footed kick, Choji runs and waves his arms around !

I like fighting opponents who use these moves as it adds a bit of variety as long as it isn't Itachi. His crow dash is just broken, it has priority over rotation


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wasn't asking you, you piece of jello
> 
> Go act tough somewhere else, you're annoying



what does that mean jello  

I have no idea what you mean. 

I look forward to a few fixes but new errors occurring I'll still buy it after a price drop on amazon.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to main Anko in Generations..


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Kimimaro


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

I wanted to use Dosu with Aoba and Chojuro supports.

However, when it was said that Chojuro would be "exclusive" to Mei... my dreams were shattered


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Shota said:


> what does that mean jello
> 
> I have no idea what you mean.
> 
> I look forward to a few fixes but new errors occurring I'll still buy it after a price drop on amazon.



It means you're a soft weakling who deliberately looks for trouble  You were crying about it a few days ago, you know exactly what I'm talking about 



Anyways I hope Generations fixes the online search, because UNS2 search is bullshit. There should be a wordwide lobby where user's rooms are either 0/1 or 1/1.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It means you're a soft weakling who deliberately looks for trouble  You were crying about it a few days ago, you know exactly what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I look for trouble?  

I find your the one starting trouble I just get caught in the middle which is why I cut ties but this isn't the place PM me if you wanna confront me without flaming. 

SSF4 has the better online capabilities I just wish there modes were adapted. Tourney Mode, Endless battle, Team Battle, and etc.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, I just realised I really want Sandaime to be playable 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flltvwIKd5o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Shota said:


> I look for trouble?
> 
> 
> Shota said:
> ...



Yes you look for trouble. You've been annoying since day 1, I just held my tongue, and I'm not the only one who thinks this  That's why this is so funny, lolol. I'm not gonna waste my time PM'ing you, 

If I get banned, I get banned. Simple as that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking forward for Mei and Oonoki's combos.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looking forward for Mei and Oonoki's combos.



I hope they fix KnJ and then I'll be looking forward to those, too.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 15, 2011)

A Endless Lobby will be nice.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd love a spectator mode like in team battles too see if a person spams or how good they are.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Endless lobby, huh.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope there'll be one badass 'non-narutoverse' character in generations 

Replacing Lars. 

Who would you like to see?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

FGT Ichigo.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I hope there'll be one badass 'non-narutoverse' character in generations
> 
> Replacing Lars.
> 
> Who would you like to see?



Captain Falcon


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> FGT Ichigo.



I like the idea.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Captain Falcon



He'd break the game 
He alone would be the next NUNS2 KnJ 

Inb4ChuckNorris


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd choose Luffy 

or 

SS Ichigo his awakening is bankai


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Captain Falcon moveset:
Jutsu: Falcon Kick
Ougi: Falcon Punch
Grab: Raptor Boost
Tilt: Knee of Justice
Shurikens: None - Captain Falcon doesn't need ranged weapons
And some assorted combos that are impossible to KnJ


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope during online whenever someone disconnects in the middle of the match because they're about to lose, that's an automatic loss.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Ichigo moveset :

Jutsu: Getsuga Tensho 
Ougi: Black Getsuga Tensho
Grab: basically Suigetsu's punch then slash
Tilt: like Hidans except a slash at the end 

all his combos should be aerials 

Awakening: Bankai or if already in Bankai Hollow Mask


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually on second thoughts (I'm putting serious thought into this) Captain Falcon's grab should be Falcon Dive - as it is actually a grab. Raptor Boost would be aerial combo.

I actually want him in the game now 

Maybe he'll be in the Wii version


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'd choose Luffy
> 
> or
> 
> SS Ichigo his awakening is bankai



Quite a nice idea. 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Captain Falcon moveset:
> Jutsu: Falcon Kick
> Ougi: Falcon Punch
> Grab: Raptor Boost
> ...



Nice.



NeoKurama said:


> I hope during online whenever someone disconnects in the middle of the match because they're about to lose, that's an automatic loss.



That'd be awesome, yes. 



Shota said:


> Ichigo moveset :
> 
> Jutsu: Getsuga Tensho
> Ougi: Black Getsuga Tensho
> ...



Nice, too.



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Actually on second thoughts (I'm putting serious thought into this) Captain Falcon's grab should be Falcon Dive - as it is actually a grab. Raptor Boost would be aerial combo.
> 
> I actually want him in the game now
> 
> Maybe he'll be in the Wii version



lol, indeed.


----------



## Juuuuubi (Jul 15, 2011)

Is this game worth getting considering I haven't ever played a Naruto game before?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I hope there'll be one badass 'non-narutoverse' character in generations
> 
> Replacing Lars.
> 
> Who would you like to see?


I still say Goku.


----------



## G (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hope during online whenever someone disconnects in the middle of the match because they're about to lose, that's an automatic loss.


Must         .


----------



## slickcat (Jul 15, 2011)

replacing lars, nah they shouldnt take him out. I use him alot


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Juuuuubi said:


> Is this game worth getting considering I haven't ever played a Naruto game before?



If you like Naruto, then yes.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope Fu and Torune are playable. Having another Yamanaka and especially another Aburame would be cool.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

If Lars is in Generations can he have his original costume which I think is more badass and give him a reason to be there like a dimensional warp because of time or something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Give me that, the knj change, and FGT Ichigo, I'll be good to go.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

you mean Dangai? cause Mugetsu Ichigo is rape beyond rape


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

I would replace Lars with Aizen.:ho

Jutsu: Reiatsu crush.

Awakening: "Since when were you under the impression... that I was not using my sword?" then it turns out you were incapacitating your own support, your character rages like Hitsugaya, and Aizen's health goes back to full.

Ultimate jutsu: 

Tilt: 
Broken as hell, just the way I like it.:ho

Guard break: Blitz, just like against the captains.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll post a serious answer later.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

FGT Ichigo is stronger than that, remember?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

FGT is Dangai plus I like calling it Mugetsu cause FGT sounds strangely like a slur.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

Looked like Ichigo was going to get raped to me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Shota said:


> you mean Dangai? cause Mugetsu Ichigo is rape beyond rape





Shota said:


> FGT is Dangai plus I like calling it Mugetsu cause FGT sounds strangely like a slur.


FGT and Dangai is the same thing, Neko. FGT, Dangai, Jinzen are the same Ichigo.



HighLevelPlayer said:


> Looked like Ichigo was going to get raped to me.



He ran out of Charka.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> FGT and Dangai is the same thing, Neko. FGT, Dangai, Jinzen are the same Ichigo.
> 
> 
> 
> He ran out of Charka.



I know I said that xD

I just like saying Dangai instead.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, my bad.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

but FB Ichigo seems the best person for this


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

My serious replacement for Lars is Ueki Kosuke from the Law of Ueki. This guy's _made_ for this game.

Block: 2 star sacred treasure, hood.
Tilt: 5 star sacred treasure, pick.
Guard break: 4 star sacred treasure, mash.
Substitution: 6 star sacred treasure, raika for speeding away.
Jutsu: His talent, turning trash into trees.
Ultimate jutsu: 10 star sacred treasure, maoh.
Awakening: 9 star sacred treasure, seiku.


*Spoiler*: _Explanation of the sacred treasures_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkCibzsBzi8[/YOUTUBE]




He's like a second Yamato.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah, it's been decided. FGT Ichigo will replace Lars.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

but to be serious Kuwabara that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

He would solo the cast. He is too gar.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> FGT and Dangai is the same thing, Neko. FGT, Dangai, Jinzen are the same Ichigo.
> 
> 
> He ran out of Charka.



 I was under the impression that FGT=Mugetsu, and Dangai was used to refer to this:



NeoKurama said:


> Nah, it's been decided. FGT Ichigo will replace Lars.



Aww...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I was under the impression that FGT=Mugetsu, and Dangai was used to refer to this:



Nah. FGT, Dangai, and Jinzen Ichigo are the same person with different name's people refer them by.

Mugetsu is just Mugetsu




> Aww...



Sorry.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He would solo the cast. He is too gar.



I know Madara what??? Kuwabara would just slap him with his dimensional sword.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nah. FGT, Dangai, and Jinzen Ichigo are the same person with different name's people refer them by.
> 
> Mugetsu is just Mugetsu
> 
> ...



Where did Jinzen come from?


It doesn't matter anyway, since when does CC2 listen to fans?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

or Sephiroth if he was an unlockable I'd jizz

he is a god-tier villain


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

Or Solid Snake.

5:56[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7Y6yJayvx4[/YOUTUBE]There aren't that many men you can call _*war itself.*_


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Where did Jinzen come from?
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway, since when does CC2 listen to fans?



I think that was the name of the training he did to achieve that form.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 15, 2011)

About substitution, why not just completely get rid of it anyway if people are going to complain? I mean, I don't even remember the last time it was used in the manga, so it shouldn't be a big deal. They just have to leave the Ultimate jutsu substitution in.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> About substitution, why not just completely get rid of it anyway if people are going to complain? I mean, I don't even remember the last time it was used in the manga, so it shouldn't be a big deal. They just have to leave the Ultimate jutsu substitution in.



That'd leave you open for spamming. See Sasori's awakening, or Naruto's.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

we already have a twilight version of BB it's Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm surprised people have been discussing Bleach characters for the last two pages as a possibility for a guest character...having someone from Bleach or DBZ or anything like that isn't even a realistic possibility. Lars was included because Kishimoto designed that costume for him and because Storm and Tekken are both owned by Namco Bandai Games. Characters that have a tie to Naruto, CC2, or Namco Bandai Games probably have the best shot at getting in. If they were to include another guest character, my bet would be on Asura from Asura's Wrath, a game CC2 is currently developing. Here's a trailer and some gameplay: 





Asura looks like he would fit into the Naruto universe reasonably well, so it wouldn't be a stretch.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I'm surprised people have been discussing Bleach characters for the last two pages as a possibility for a guest character...having someone from Bleach or DBZ or anything like that isn't even a realistic possibility.



I'm surprised too, but I left my 2 cents about Goku's success pages ago


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Asura is a god if he's in there gonna nerf him for UNSG his Ougi would be a punch xD


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 15, 2011)

Shota said:


> Asura is a god if he's in there gonna nerf him for UNSG his Ougi would be a punch xD



That would be awesome to see god Asura vs god Pain


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh yeaaah. Pein was _deeaadly_ in UNS2, right?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh yeaaah. Pein was _deeaadly_ in UNS2, right?



Oh, sure, of course he is. He's Pain, isn't he?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

A, "god" got defeated by a 16 year old boy.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh yeaaah. Pein was _deeaadly_ in UNS2, right?



I knew I wasn't the only one who thought Pain in NS: UNS2 sucked compared to the manga/anime.




NeoKurama said:


> A, "god" got defeated by a 16 year old boy.



And that 16 year old got the help of half the strength of a beast that can cause tsunamis with a _swipe_ of its many tails.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

The shame is on Kakuzu: 100 years of experience, death by a shadow clone


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Scans?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

Kakashi with the sharingan wasn't able to make a Raiton: Rasengan? yet Naruto makes a Fuuton like that ain't P.I.S funny. 

well asura will rape like lars did.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 16, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one who thought Pain in NS: UNS2 sucked compared to the manga/anime.



Sucked is an understatement.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Sucked is an understatement.



 He was disgraced in UNS2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Maining Deidara.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Maining Deidara.


 Deidara vs PTS Sasuke I gotta see that xD 

UNS1 jutsu's were heat seekers wth happened?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Deidara C0 solo's that weakling. :ho


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Scans?



Your command is my order!



The bottom part mentions a demo. However it seems the demo is for Naruto Impact and not Storm Generations. Guess the previous information wasnt 100% clear.

Enjoy


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Mizukage looks pretty sick 

I hope Onoki isn't flying by default, though


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2011)

The bottom part mentions a demo. However it seems the demo is for Naruto Impact and not Storm Generations. Guess the previous information wasnt 100% clear.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Mizukage looks pretty sick
> 
> I hope Onoki isn't flying by default, though



Probably just high enough to match his opponent's eye level.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 16, 2011)

I lol'd at Onoki's expression in that scan.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I lol'd at Onoki's expression in that scan.



Lmao I just took another glance. Looks so much like a forced smile, doesn't fit in with his personality


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> A, "god" got defeated by a 16 year old boy.



Who almost fully transformed into the feared Kyuubi during the battle because of a gal.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 16, 2011)

nice Danzo next


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope Tenten gets in


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

Bummmp
i hope Onoki can fly in his awakening..
Also, Zetsu NEEDS TO GET IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2011)

^The kages are pretty much confirmed.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

Why does everyone think Pein was so bad?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Why does everyone think Pein was so bad?



Because he wasn't really good


----------



## Blatman (Jul 16, 2011)

It wasn't that he was bad in game, but If you compare game pain to anime pain I mean there's a big difference. Being one body was rubbish, no chibaku tensei or even cho shinra tensei  in game pain was certainly a disgrace.

Edit: his awakening was rubbish aswell. Not personalised at all!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, I accept his awakening should have been much more unique, but it's a game, you can't just have him using arena sized Shinra Tenseis with all six of him charging around at once.

If they'd toned down Itachi, Sage Naruto and Minato then he'd be fine.

I only use him rarely but all his moveset is useable


----------



## Innerhype (Jul 16, 2011)

Deep down inside, I kind of wish this was more like the Clash of Ninja Revolution series...


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> Deep down inside, I kind of wish this was more like the Clash of Ninja Revolution series...



       .


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how the kages look. I'm still hoping I'll be able to use their supports with other characters (not just for my Hinata with Karui and Kurotsuchi plan but I'd quite like to use Chojuro as a support for Zabuza) but I see myself using these two kages a fair amount anyway.

I'm going to guess we'll get new pre timeskip characters revealed next. Fingers crossed for Sound Four.


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

Pre timeskip team 10


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> Deep down inside, I kind of wish this was more like the Clash of Ninja Revolution series...





btw when IS the next CONR game coming out? its seems to be taking forever....


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2011)

V said:


> Pre timeskip team 10


Oh I'm certain we'll be seeing some of them. If the Sound Four are next to reveal then in their usual advertising style they'll show the actual fights from the manga so pre timeskip Shikamaru, Chouji, Neji, Lee, Kiba, Gaara, Temari and Kankuro are likely to be seen.

Personally I'm looking forward to recreating those fights with post timeskip versions of characters as well as fighting Hidan and Kakuzu with pre timeskip Team 10.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Sound four!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe you mean the Sound Genin!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah, Sound four!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

The Sound Four have no right to that name, only one of them actually uses sound!

The real Sound Four should be Dosu, Zaku, Kin and Tayuya!

Jirobo, Sakon/Ukon and Kidomaru should be demoted to being Genin.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Sakon/Ukon were sage level. Kidomaru was kage level.  


The others you mentioned are indeed genin level. Those 5 are a joke.


----------



## Innerhype (Jul 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> btw when IS the next CONR game coming out? its seems to be taking forever....



Tomy has been releasing one every year right around the holidays.

Last year they changed it up with Dragon Blade Chronicles but I can only hope that things are back on track.

The Raikage looked absolutely vicious in GNTSP, so did Minato.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

new scan looks great but i wonder if the kages body guards will just be support hope not and they will be also characters that can be used by themselves.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Using the one with the Byakugan.


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't wait for...... Danzo 
Nah, seriously I WANT ONOKI GAMEPLAY VID!!!!!!!!!!!
also mei video​


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

I just want some awesome genjutsu moves for Itachi. Some improvements to Pain so that he doesn't suck and is not the biggest disappointment of all.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I just want some awesome genjutsu moves for Itachi. Some improvements to Pain so that he doesn't suck and is not the biggest disappointment of all.



My biggest disappointment of all was how OP Rasengan was


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

I expected rasengan to be like that. It is the main character's move after all.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

They saved the best for last; *Danzo!*


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

I want too see Kimi-fuggin-maro the god of taijutsu.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

Kimimaro was awesome, one of my favorite characters in Part 1 despite his small amount of panel time. So it would be pretty cool to see him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope there's 2 types of Itachi; Pre-timeskip Itachi, like the one in UNS1, who focuses more on Tsukuyomi and being more badass (like he was supposed to be ). And timeskip Itachi, who spams Susano like crazy 

As long as we have both this game may have potential


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

yes it would plus his moves were so amazing in UNS. 

if he's not in G not buying it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

(If Aizen was in UNSG his fight with Itachi)

Aizen: since when were you under the impression I wasn't fight.
Itachi: since when were you under the impression I gave a fuck *points activates Tsukuyomi* 

Mugetsu Ichigo: you will be hit by mugetsu again and again for 72 hours
Aizen:


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Deidara bombs them both. :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Shigure pierces Deidan00b


----------



## slickcat (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah asura might replace lars, or lars remains, I dont see them adding any guest characters when part 1s potential roster is enormous, if u add all playable sound 5, 3 hokages, anko, kurenai, shizune , as well as sound 3,kin,dosu n d like.
If theres any character I d like added,its hayate or genma(fights with toothpick), if kotestu n izumo dont make it to the game, I asume kurenai, shizune,anko wont be playable as well


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I believe you mean the Sound Genin!


Them too. The more Sound village ninja the better. I'm sick of Orochimaru, Kabuto and Sasuke being the only villains outside of Akatsuki to choose from (and even they kind of count as Akatsuki).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Mizukage looks pretty sick
> 
> I hope Onoki isn't flying by default, though


well we only seen Onoki fly during combat which make sense as his back is fucked up.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> Tomy has been releasing one every year right around the holidays.
> 
> Last year they changed it up with Dragon Blade Chronicles but I can only hope that things are back on track.
> 
> The Raikage looked absolutely vicious in GNTSP, so did Minato.



Yeah, they have yet to announce it though. 

But then again, GNT SP got announced in September in Japan and was released in December.

Hopefully there is a game under development and it's just being kept under the shadows.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if they're redoing Kakashi 

They messed up on his awakening in UNS2


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

That was dumb. Seeing Kakashi doing a lightning blade without his sharingan out.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

Not only Kakashi's they messed up...
Sakura, Sai, Karin, Kiba, Orochimaru, Suigetsu, Tenten, Pein, Yamato, Shino, Jugo, Temari, Tsunade and of course Itachi and Sage Naruto.

Those are just the ones off the top of my head.

Every awakening should have a unique moveset in my opinion, but mainly, if any character has shown an suitable impressive awakening transformation - it should be used (Kiba and Suigetsu as examples)!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Not only Kakashi's they messed up...
> Sakura, Sai, Karin, Kiba, Orochimaru, Suigetsu, Tenten, Pein, Yamato, Shino, Jugo, Temari, Tsunade and of course Itachi and Sage Naruto.



 **


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> **



 **


----------



## G (Jul 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shigure pierces *Deidan00b *



I'D NEG YOU








BUT I'M ON MY GALAXY S


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

V said:


> I'D NEG YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, right?!


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 16, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Some improvements to Pain so that he *doesn't suck* and is not the biggest disappointment of all.



Pein doesn't suck.Yes, he misses his most powerful moves in the game (CST, CT) + bansho tenin, soul rip, absorbing, Asura's missiles.. most of his arsenal is absent  But, his combos are very powerful and have nice range (especially his ultimate) Shinra Tensei is also very powerful (and makes for some nice spam :ho)


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 16, 2011)

I especially want kurotsuchi to be playable and not just a support. I'm just not sure because the anime might not get up to the place in the manga where she has lava release and water release. They wouldn't make her a full on playable character with only and earth dome for jutsu, so I hope they inclue her manga lava and water jutsu too.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> new scan looks great but i wonder if the kages body guards will just be support hope not and they will be also characters that can be used by themselves.


Hard to believe that there not supports.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 16, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> I especially want kurotsuchi to be playable and not just a support. I'm just not sure because the anime might not get up to the place in the manga where she has lava release and water release. They wouldn't make her a full on playable character with only and earth dome for jutsu, so I hope they inclue her manga lava and water jutsu too.


I'd also love for Kurotsuchi to be a playable character. However I don't see them making her playable but the other kage assistants only as supports. I just hope they'll understand that these characters have fans that want to mix them up with other characters and this "exclusive supports" thing is just us being misinformed or something that you can unlock an option to use them with other characters.

On that note what combinations is everyone interested in playing?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

I might try Itachi, A, and Sasuke, but I can't really think of any combinations I _really_ want to try out since I don't know the full character roster.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 16, 2011)

How come in the scan the 5th Mizukage is using water release? I mean I know that she has it but I don't think she or her bodyguards have ever used a water release jutsu in the manga or the anime.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

which means everyone might be playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> How come in the scan the 5th Mizukage is using water release? I mean I know that she has it but I don't think she or her bodyguards have ever used a water release jutsu in the manga or the anime.



That'd go back to the question as to why Suigetsu has Water Dragon Jutsu


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 16, 2011)

Should RM Naruto be a character by himself or an awakening for one of Naruto's forms?

Thats if he even makes it into the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

He's not going to make it into the game, unfortunately. CC2 said the storyline is going to end after Sasuke vs Naruto.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 16, 2011)

i wish he did.  he would've been my #1 main....


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

Naruto with nine tailed chakra mode would be too hax. Did CC2 mention how they were going to balance characters?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

They just said they would mysteriously balance them to the most spammable char.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay! Everyone can spam now!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i wish he did.  he would've been my #1 main....



He would've been all our #1 mains, man


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Deidara, Kankuro, Sakon/Ukon=  Triple threat.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

Kimimaro,PTS Sasuke,Hebi Sasuke


----------



## Sera (Jul 16, 2011)

destinator said:


> Your command is my order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so going to kick butt with Mei! xD


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait to main Danzo


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

No love for Senju?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 17, 2011)

If Boss Chief Tobirama sama actually gets in, I'm maining him over anyone else


----------



## Firaea (Jul 17, 2011)

inb4 CC2 decides to say: "Oh we don't have enough movesets for those Senjus so we're scrapping them. BUT they're exclusive supports for Orochimaru!"


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate this I had UN3 Tobirama playable/Hirashima playable 

hell Hirashimas Universe jutsu is like a more badass rasengan Chidori fusion


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He would've been all our #1 mains, man



mini rasen-shurikens everywhere


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> inb4 CC2 decides to say: "Oh we don't have enough movesets for those Senjus so we're scrapping them. BUT they're exclusive supports for Orochimaru!"



Lol, after all they've said, I actually wouldn't be surprised


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wonder if they're redoing Kakashi
> 
> They messed up on his awakening in UNS2





DosuIsTheBest said:


> Not only Kakashi's they messed up...
> Sakura, Sai, Karin, Kiba, Orochimaru, Suigetsu, Tenten, Pein, Yamato, Shino, Jugo, Temari, Tsunade and of course Itachi and Sage Naruto.
> 
> Those are just the ones off the top of my head.
> ...


Yeah I love to see CC2 work on incorporating character specifics to their fighting styles.

Imagine Gaara being slow, but his Guard is stronger than other characters, and it's harder to KNJ against his combos since he has tricky sand animations.

Or Rock Lee and Guy being faster than almost everybody else, but they can only guard to 4 to 5 hits until guard-break kicks in.

Just change a few character parameters around to make them weaker in certain ways, but stronger in others. The items don't offer any real parameter changes in UNS 1 and 2, and you can't change their load-out except in story mode (which is a waste IMO).
------------------

The open space in the UNS series don't add much flair to the games, there's no destructible objects, and there's no stage-knockbacks or stage-shifts to play around with.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 17, 2011)

Naruto Vs. Sasuke isn't a bad place to end it, I just really wish Naruto's new form would've made it in. I know that doesn't make much sense though. The anime isn't even close to showing it, and even in the manga it just finally showed a few of its capabilities. 

Any news on starting in awakening mode? I'm going to assume no because of online play... but couldn't they just somehow disallow you to start in awakening mode for online instead of taking it out completely like they did in NUNS2?

I'd love to play an insane CPU with handicap in their favor and them start in their awakening


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He's not going to make it into the game, unfortunately. CC2 said the storyline is going to end after Sasuke vs Naruto.



Omg, for real bro? 
I wanted to see RM Naruto vs Minato vids on Youtube and have it as my sig 

Will look forward to the Naruto vs Sasuke story fight. They did a good job with the cutscenes in Storm 2 when they met at Oro's lair.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If Boss Chief Tobirama sama actually gets in, I'm maining him over anyone else


 At first I was like...




Wormodragon said:


> inb4 CC2 decides to say: "Oh we don't have enough movesets for those Senjus so we're scrapping them. BUT they're exclusive supports for Orochimaru!"


 But then I was like...


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Omg, for real bro?
> I wanted to see RM Naruto vs Minato vids on Youtube and have it as my sig
> 
> Will look forward to the Naruto vs Sasuke story fight. They did a good job with the cutscenes in Storm 2 when they met at Oro's lair.



While this is the most logical place for them to end the story and what they'll most likely end up doing, they have not confirmed it yet. The only mention of where story mode ends comes from that interview that has been proven to be fake. So while them ending it there is most likely what's going to happen, it hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 17, 2011)

> 1) First off, Team ultimates should cost the whole chakra bar. They're easy enough to land already. This prevents chakra dash ---> Team ultimate. It also somewhat limits SB ultimates since you need the whole bar. If you miss with it, You still lose all your chakra! No exceptions. Regular ultimates follow the same rules(lose the same amount of chakra as if you landed it) but keeps the current chakra cost.
> 
> 
> 2) For every character, their (chakra)ninja move should be faster when moving forward compared to backwards. So even though Suigestu's forward (chakra)ninja movement is faster then his backwards one, he might not catch a Minato going backwards. Also, while ninja moving forward, you are immune to normal kunai. This gives people more reason to actually fight, and provides a counter to ninja move+ kunai spam(which can be annoying on larger stages).
> ...




epic post from cuttin_in_town on gfaqs, excet for no.7, that would work offline not online


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 17, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> epic post from cuttin_in_town on gfaqs, excet for no.7, that would work offline not online



I think all characters should have varying movesets and animations, especially for awakenings.

Number 7 could work right if everybody in the game has their particular strength(s) in their own area. Not enough to overpower one character over the other, but enough to add variety to each character's playstyle (and how well they're played).

------
Rock Lee's speed and quick hits ( but weak defensively) 

Vs.

Gaara's hard-to-predict sand attacks and strong defense (but no speed/slow movements).
------

Also add match-options for changing health-bar length and chakra regen rate, and you got a UNS worth buying on day 1.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 17, 2011)

hmm I dont think sasuke vs naruto is the end or confirmed, I see this ending at naruto vs kyuubi, if the story mode contains boss fights. guy vs kisame will be extra,plus ksm naruto wont be playable because of lack of feats


----------



## G (Jul 17, 2011)

Running attack..
Aerial grab..
*DO WANT*


----------



## G (Jul 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Maining Deidara.



Hopefully he gets nerfed a bit..
He's my fav character but playing as him feels so easy.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 17, 2011)

I want Aoba!

I'd be happy for him to just be a support only character, shadow crows would be a good support move!

He can be in the next game as a fully playable character, once he's shown a little more in the anime. 

My ideal team was going to be Dosu with Aoba and Chojuro supports, but Dosu and Aoba haven't been confirmed yet and Chojuro is goind to be an exclusive support


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

The game's looking good, imo.

Hope some changes for the better are made, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> and Chojuro is goind to be an exclusive support


I've still got my fingers crossed that we've been misinformed about that.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 17, 2011)

Exclusive supports just doesn't sound very... smart.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Exclusive supports just doesn't sound very... smart.


Exactly. If you can team up Shikamaru and Hidan why should the kage bodyguards be restricted to the kage they're working for? And if they're going to restrict who can be used as supports the only support characters that anyone can use will be Konoha ninja.

So I still hope this is a misunderstanding or they change their mind and give us variety in our choice.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet they are just exclusive just for the demo or exclusive for the story mode kinda like in Storm 2's story mode were you could only use Konoha-nin and the Sand Siblings


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Exclusive supports just doesn't sound very... smart.



Actually, it sounds alot more logical than Naruto with Tobi/Deidara support, for example.

That, with the fact that many of said 'support only' characters lack the canon material for a complete moveset, it actually sounds like a good solution.

Don't get me wrong, I'd like a bigger playable character roster, too, but it is understandable this way.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2011)

plus the kages, kuranai, sound 4, etc were support only in storm 1 and haven't been included in storm 2 either.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 17, 2011)

So have they showed any Rasengan scans yet?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 17, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So have they showed any Rasengan scans yet?



Well there were a couple a Rasengans in the trailer...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a trailer?

Link


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 17, 2011)

It's been posted before but here it is again:

[YOUTUBE]9DEm5Yv3Pb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Actually, it sounds alot more logical than Naruto with Tobi/Deidara support, for example.


Logical? Finding combinations is part of the fun of the game. If you could only team up characters who teamed up in the manga where is the fun in that?



Scizor said:


> That, with the fact that many of said 'support only' characters lack the canon material for a complete moveset, it actually sounds like a good solution.


Characters being support only is ok. Them being exclusive to one character however isn't. Many of us really like the characters that are confirmed to be support only and want to team them up with our favourites. Plus there are team ups from the manga chapters later than the end of the game that we wouldn't be able to use if certain characters are restricted to one character.


----------



## Innerhype (Jul 17, 2011)

^Maybe there could be an option for it, that defaults to _on_ for example. I think that'll be pretty sound actually.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> ^Maybe there could be an option for it, that defaults to _on_ for example. I think that'll be pretty sound actually.


I'd be alright with that. Maybe "use all supports" could something you unlock, perhaps by collecting them all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 17, 2011)

I always main Base Naruto


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I always main Base Naruto


But which one? Pre timeskip, post timeskip, sage mode or another version I can't think of?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 17, 2011)

There'll be pre-timeskip, post-timeskip (nine tailed Rasengan), post-timekip (Rasenshuriken), Sage Mode and Hokage costume probably, maybe with one tailed form as well?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

First person to pick up.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

The thing I really don't want to happen is that they put in all the characters from Storm 2 and throw in the new one, I really want them to improve some of the old ones like add sleep bombs to Sakura etc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

How about they bring back the charka seal tags?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

Chakra Seal Tags are Rape when used by Taijutsu people.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

Makes it fair, right?

Besides, they can't KNj.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

But that can be abused what if the user has team attack and then grabs to a kickback so they can team.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

Now they will know how we felt in UNS2.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

Sadly yeah KB's were bull they should be dependant on button/if the support is available and then it should take up all that support.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

One post timeskip character I'd like to see is Sasori's Hiruko puppet body. Maybe just as a support but it would be cool to have him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 17, 2011)

They should have Hiruko Sasori and Cloaked Kakuzu. Certain chains of buttons would unleash the real Sasori/uncloak Kakuzu with his elemental monsters 

They should make this game as diverse as NTSD, then this is an instant buy, in my shelf, to show my kids 20 years from now


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah his Hiruko puppet with Akatsuki cape and hos awakening could be without its cape.. 

Can't wait to see Danzou and I want new info like jutsus to be customized before battles and 2 vs 2 battles, start as awakened offline.. More items and be able to customize what item to use in online and customize every characters items before battle.. RPG elements on online and offline modes where you get exp for winning and upgrade your characters strenght, defense, speed, health, chakra, jutsu strength, jutsu defense..

-LS-


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Actually, it sounds alot more logical than Naruto with Tobi/Deidara support, for example.


Then there should be exclusive enemies too. Makes much more sense than Kisame vs. Tobi or Suigetsu vs. Sasuke...



Scizor said:


> That, with the fact that many of said 'support only' characters lack the canon material for a complete moveset, it actually sounds like a good solution.


They made Karin a playable character... So a lack of canon material can't be a reason for this...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 17, 2011)

I love how the developers say "Some charcaters haven't shown enough to be made playable characters", yet they gave things like "Paint Mode" to Sai and Kirabi that "Rising Bomb" technique (which was obvious an ass-pull, but such non-canon techniques is what cyberconnect2 is good at doing). They shouldn't be lazy


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Then there should be exclusive enemies too. Makes much more sense than Kisame vs. Tobi or Suigetsu vs. Sasuke...



Agreed.



Raidoton said:


> They made Karin a playable character... So a lack of canon material can't be a reason for this...



Unless they noticed how fans reacted to such an 'imaginary' moveset.

Like they said, they can better wait 'till the manga (and then, in turn, the anime) shows canon material for said characters' movesets.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 17, 2011)

in the end the thing that attracts me to this title is the melee, but even that grows old when your favorite character cannot even use all his jutsus in game. This game is so bad, that you can be killed only with supports the entire battle, I dont think supports should have this much power, also the lifebar is too small, when a team ougi can clear almost all your health.

 I honestly think they should copy alot of other options from other fighters, once money starts rolling CC2 becomes a one trick pony.

Still waiting for an action adventure naruto game btw, wonder why psp is getting it first.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2011)

destinator said:


> Your command is my order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks destinator. 

Weird, we know Mei's attack are based on Yōton and Futton (Lava and Boil releases) but in this scan she's using Suitons. 

Now we need Danzou with Torune and Fuu as supports so that the current Kage roster is complete. I hope afterwards they include Hashirama, Tobirama, Sarutobi and finally Minato, like in UNS2.


----------



## G (Jul 17, 2011)

This game will disappoint me but, meh.
There's none other games that i play than Storm 2.
Most likely i'll buy this.


----------



## DanE (Jul 17, 2011)

ah man there was a power outage in my house and ps3 stopped working properly, so I had to restart it now I have to unlock all characters again?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

Wonder how Darui wilk be.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> The thing I really don't want to happen is that they put in all the characters from Storm 2 and throw in the new one, I really want them to improve some of the old ones like add sleep bombs to Sakura etc.


they should have for example.

Itachi part 1 and Itachi part 2


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 17, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I love how the developers say "Some charcaters haven't shown enough to be made playable characters", yet they gave things like "Paint Mode" to Sai and Kirabi that "Rising Bomb" technique (which was obvious an ass-pull, but such non-canon techniques is what cyberconnect2 is good at doing). They shouldn't be lazy


 They have been lazy.I remember the accel series they would make up attacks for those characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

A, B, C, & D mains.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Agreed.


You do realise that comment was mocking your terrible idea right? If you honestly believe that what is the point of even having a vs mode? When has any fighting game stopped you from having two allies fight each other? When has any fighting game where you can have a team of characters stopped you from teaming up heroes and villains?



Scizor said:


> Unless they noticed how fans reacted to such an 'imaginary' moveset.


No. The reason Karin was playable in Storm 2 was because there were no support characters and her joining Sasuke's team was part of the game's plot.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

People need to calm it again.

I'm maining B,K,S and M


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

Mind sharing their names?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 17, 2011)

Bee,Kimimaro,Sasuke and Minato.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2011)

They need to have customizeable jutsus and ultimate jutsus and remove chakra shuriken/kunai and add jutsu 2 instead..

They also need to remove the chakra charging system, Naruto characters can't charge back their chakras.. People have to use their chakra wisely and tacticaly or howerer they say it in true english hehe.. This solves the KnJ problem easly..

Players should have 50 shurikens/kunais instead of having infinite.. Pressing square should send either just one shuriken/kunai or just few like it is now, but not have infinite of them.. Another thing when chakra shuriken/kunai is removed from triangle, square button it can be like this instead, hold down square to charge it and release it, the more you charge it the more they throw like chakra shuriken/kunai..

Maybe triangle could be used as attack 2 button and add more combos and animations..

Jutsus could also be the R-Stick as the tenkaichi series.. ;D

Add more item to both characters AND on the stages where they can be picked up by the player and use it to their advantege 

-LS-


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> They need to have customizeable jutsus and ultimate jutsus and remove chakra shuriken/kunai and add jutsu 2 instead..
> 
> They also need to remove the chakra charging system, Naruto characters can't charge back their chakras.. People have to use their chakra wisely and tacticaly or howerer they say it in true english hehe.. This solves the KnJ problem easly..
> 
> ...



You've got a lot of ideas there, maybe you should write CC2 and email. Their email address is below in my sig.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 17, 2011)

I want to use multiple jutsus ingame.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> They need to have customizeable jutsus and ultimate jutsus and remove chakra shuriken/kunai and add jutsu 2 instead..
> 
> They also need to remove the chakra charging system, Naruto characters can't charge back their chakras.. People have to use their chakra wisely and tacticaly or howerer they say it in true english hehe.. This solves the KnJ problem easly..
> 
> ...



This is too different and it will be a hassle to some people...perfect


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 17, 2011)

i wonder how different the storm 1 characters are going to be. most of them would be too broken in comparison to their storm 2 counterparts


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2011)

besides their ougis.....not much


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 17, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> You've got a lot of ideas there, maybe you should write CC2 and email. Their email address is below in my sig.


If only they would listen to there fans .

but I guess this is the best way for them to see.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 17, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> If only they would listen to there fans .
> 
> but I guess this is the best way for them to see.



CC2 has stated multiple times that they want the fans to write to them and they do take what they are told into consideration. It was explicitly stated in one of their recent interviews that the reason that Europe got the first playable build was because European fans have been the most supportive in terms of fan support through both feedback and sales.

So for everyone that has ideas for how to improve the game and posts them here, there's nothing stopping you from copying your post and emailing it to CC2. It's better than doing nothing and at least if the game doesn't turn out better, you have the right to complain since you did your part to try and make it better.


----------



## DanE (Jul 17, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> CC2 has stated multiple times that they want the fans to write to them and they do take what they are told into consideration. It was explicitly stated in one of their recent interviews that the reason that Europe got the first playable build was because European fans have been the most supportive in terms of fan support through both feedback and sales.
> 
> So for everyone that has ideas for how to improve the game and posts them here, there's nothing stopping you from copying your post and emailing it to CC2. It's better than doing nothing and at least if the game doesn't turn out better, you have the right to complain since you did your part to try and make it better.



where do I go to send emails to these people


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

DanE said:


> where do I go to send emails to these people


Their email address is in my signature. I should do something to make it more noticeable so people will read it. I'm glad to hear you're going to email them!


----------



## Deva Path (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, I've been out of it.
So this game goes from Part I - Shinobi World War? I'd honestly wait even more. Or add DLC this time.
What would be added from Pain? Sasuke at the Kage Summit, Danzo, Bee/Kisame, I forget...
And this game seems more like a compiliation.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

They probably ain't go read it.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Deva Path said:


> Wow, I've been out of it.
> So this game goes from Part I - Shinobi World War? I'd honestly wait even more. Or add DLC this time.
> What would be added from Pain? Sasuke at the Kage Summit, Danzo, Bee/Kisame, I forget...
> And this game seems more like a compiliation.



They haven't confirmed how far the game will be going, but most fans believe it will end at the Sasuke encounter after the Kage Summit since the anime won't get to a reasonable stopping point by the time the game is released. Based on the feedback from the fans (mostly the European fans since fans in other regions haven't been as supportive) they're going to add all of the characters from Storm 1, the characters that should have been in Storm 1, the characters that should have been in Storm 2, as well as some new ones. Additionally, they will be balancing all of the characters in hopes that they will all be equally played. Their primary focus with this game is to improve the battle system and they have said there will be a variety of multiplayer modes. There will be a Story Mode of some type, but they haven't said much about it other than that it will be different from Storm 1 and 2's.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Their email address is in my signature. I should do something to make it more noticeable so people will read it. I'm glad to hear you're going to email them!



i should upload a video to my youtube account telling everyone to email cc2 there ideas


----------



## DanE (Jul 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> They probably ain't go read it.



well who knows right?  if you make it formal and detailed they might read it. I'm gonna make it tomorrow.


----------



## G (Jul 18, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I love how the developers say "Some charcaters haven't shown enough to be made playable characters", yet they gave things like "Paint Mode" to Sai and Kirabi that "Rising Bomb" technique (which was obvious an ass-pull, but such non-canon techniques is what cyberconnect2 is good at doing). They shouldn't be lazy



Paint Mode..?
I don't remember that.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> You do realise that comment was mocking your terrible idea right? If you honestly believe that what is the point of even having a vs mode? When has any fighting game stopped you from having two allies fight each other? When has any fighting game where you can have a team of characters stopped you from teaming up heroes and villains?
> 
> 
> No. The reason Karin was playable in Storm 2 was because there were no support characters and her joining Sasuke's team was part of the game's plot.



You cannot deny that 'canon' support makes more sense than Naruto with villain support. Wether or not it should replace it, is something else. But if they decided to do so, then that is why: 'it does make more sense' in that aspect. Which was the point I was making.

Wether or not it's common in fighting games etc. wasn't the point.

Also, you can't deny that Karin's moveset in NUNS2 is a joke.



V said:


> Paint Mode..?
> I don't remember that.



Sai's awakening.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

I previously didn't want to email them and just sit back and enjoy whatever the end result would be (and we got into an annoying argument over it) but I figured I should try and suggest against making any support characters like the kage bodyguards exclusive so a single character.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I previously didn't want to email them and just sit back and enjoy whatever the end result would be (and we got into an annoying argument over it) but I figured I should try and suggest against making any support characters like the kage bodyguards exclusive so a single character.



I agree it was an annoying arguement, actually.

And we're basically on the same side, too.

Sorry, man.

I might email them, too. =)


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree it was an annoying arguement, actually.
> 
> And we're basically on the same side, too.
> 
> ...


It's ok. I blame my poor explaining for it happening. I was trying to explain that none of the game's flaws came to my attention or bothered me and everyone thought I was calling the game flawless.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It's ok. I blame my poor explaining for it happening. I was trying to explain that none of the game's flaws came to my attention or bothered me and everyone thought I was calling the game flawless.



And I was giving a reason for a possible choice made by the creators of NUNSG.
But I wasn't agreeing with them =)


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I'm happy to hear that you are planning to write in Gaiash and Scizor! I hope you guys follow through with it! 



shyakugaun said:


> i should upload a video to my youtube account telling everyone to email cc2 there ideas



Yeah you should! That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Well I'm happy to hear that you are planning to write in Gaiash and Scizor! I hope you guys follow through with it!


Already been sent. I made sure to be as polite as possible and looked over it several times to make sure that my message made sence.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Already been sent. I made sure to be as polite as possible and looked over it several times to make sure that my message made sence.



Fantastic! Thanks for writing in! Every email helps


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

So what do you guys think about Omoi and Karui? Playable or support? I'd like for them to be playable but I can understand if they don't have enough fights to be fully playable. I can see them having Karui playable with Omoi and Samui as supports.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So what do you guys think about Omoi and Karui? Playable or support? I'd like for them to be playable but I can understand if they don't have enough fights to be fully playable. I can see them having Karui playable with Omoi and Samui as supports.



I think support for all of them. Since the game will probably end after the Kage Summit, none of them will have shown much. Even to this point in the manga Karui has only shown one jutsu, Omoi only 2, and Samui hasn't even shown one. At best I think they'll be supports, either with a sword combo as their assist attack or maybe CC2 will give them one of their sword jutsu since it's not a big spoiler.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Deidara is gonna be god tier in this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2011)

no. susanoo sasuke will be god tier before you know it :ho after all he has all the "hax" needed


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

They did use him for the demo.

Busters'.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> They did use him for the demo.
> 
> Busters'.


If kishi is "indeed" behind this,you can parpare to see a god tier sasuke


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I think support for all of them. Since the game will probably end after the Kage Summit, none of them will have shown much. Even to this point in the manga Karui has only shown one jutsu, Omoi only 2, and Samui hasn't even shown one. At best I think they'll be supports, either with a sword combo as their assist attack or maybe CC2 will give them one of their sword jutsu since it's not a big spoiler.


Fair point. I'm just thinking their arrival is a pretty important event so they'll definatly have character models, the question would be if they use them or not.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 18, 2011)

slickcat said:


> in the end the thing that attracts me to this title is the melee, but even that grows old when your favorite character cannot even use all his jutsus in game. This game is so bad, *that you can be killed only with supports the entire battle*, I dont think supports should have this much power, *also the lifebar is too small*, *when a team ougi can clear almost all your health*.


The support thing is true, have someone pick 2 balance-type supports and it will be a pain in the ass. The amount of life you have in UNS2 is stupid, and I don't see why we can't change the health parameters (the handicap option doesn't help and leaves things unbalanced). The team ougi is too easy to spam and can break past almost every other attack in the game.



Majinvergil said:


> They have been lazy.I remember the accel series they would make up attacks for those characters.


I think of that just has to do with it being harder to develop the PS3/360 games compared to the PS2 days where they didn't have to put in much effort, but after doing UNS1 and UNS2 their development should easy enough to add in close to the amount content of the old PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.

Wait, how many people here have actually played the old PS2 Ultimate Ninja games?


Gaiash said:


> No. The reason Karin was playable in Storm 2 was because there were no support characters and her joining Sasuke's team was part of the game's plot.


 I find that to be a bullshit reason, they can create movesets for other characters of past games, but now all of a sudden it's now an excuse? Not to mention CC2 created a Hiruko in UNS2 with no moveset (only a purpose for the story).


Dim Mak said:


> I want to use multiple jutsus ingame.


 I've said it  before and I'll say again, fucking...this^ x1000.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Wait, how many people here have actually played the old PS2 Ultimate Ninja games?


I played the first one but it and Storm 2 are the only Naruto games I've played.



bigduo209 said:


> I find that to be a bullshit reason, they can create movesets for other characters of past games, but now all of a sudden it's now an excuse? Not to mention CC2 created a Hiruko in UNS2 with no moveset (only a purpose for the story).


I agree but that is the reasoning behind it. You play as Sasuke with his team following him so Karin suddenly disappearing would be odd.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Well I'm happy to hear that you are planning to write in Gaiash and Scizor! I hope you guys follow through with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you should! That sounds like a good idea!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpUkKEsYFNA[/YOUTUBE]

Used part of your post


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> They have been lazy.I remember the accel series they would make up attacks for those characters.



It's not that CC2 isn't as "creative" as they were with the PS2 games or that they've become lazy in terms of character creation, it's just that unlike those games, starting with Storm 2 CC2 has been working under more restrictions. Because Storm 1 did so well and drew so much attention, for Storm 2 Studio Pierrot and Shueisha wanted to act as consultants to help make Storm 2 as accurate as possible. Because of this, CC2 is restricted from making characters from the ground up and from having the characters do things that are clearly outside of their abilities. Karin was the one except for Storm 2 likely because that game didn't include Support Only characters, they wanted to have all of Taka's members, and since the main reason Taka existed in the first place was due to Shueisha pressuring Kishimoto to create a team for Sasuke, Shueisha would be content with CC2 making a moveset for Karin.

CC2 is still very creative when they don't have those restrictions placed on them. Take Hero/Accel 3 for example, they came up with interesting movesets for Young Kakashi, Obito, Possessed Kabuto, and the 3 playable Pain, with little to work with, and the team jutsu system was well done and interesting. Also take a look at the direction they're going in with Impact. They're creatively changing things and it looks very fun (and the people who have played the demo seem to think it is). The thing with Storm is that it has unofficially become the "official" Naruto game series due to its popularity and now with Studio Pierrot and Shueisha's involvement. 

In some ways that's a problem because it seems to limit CC2's creative options, which are uninhibited in their other Naruto series. But as fans we should keep these things in mind when we set our expectations for their games. The Hero/Accel series and Impact (assuming it will continue) will be the Naruto games through which CC2 can express their creativity, while Storm will remain the unofficial "official" Naruto series.

EDIT: 





shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpUkKEsYFNA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Used part of your post



Wow that's great Shyakugaun! Thanks for doing that! I'd rep for it, but it won't let me since I already did recently.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)

no rep needed


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

we should all work together to form a letter and then we should all send that one letter with all our wishes.

That way they'll receive alot of the same emails, which'll most likely get the message across.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> we should all work together to form a letter and then we should all send that one letter with all our wishes.
> 
> That way they'll receive alot of the same emails, which'll most likely get the message across.


They'll just see it as spam if we all send the same email.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> They'll just see it as spam if we all send the same email.



I agree with this. It would be okay if we all wrote about similar things in different ways, since that would show them that the problem was wide spread across many fans. Plus, I already wrote them a 5,600 word email... I pretty much said all I have to say so. If people are interested and want to reiterate to them some of the ideas I mentioned, I'd be happy to post it for people to read.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I agree with this. It would be okay if we all wrote about similar things in different ways, since that would show them that the problem was wide spread across many fans. Plus, I already wrote them a 5,600 word email... I pretty much said all I have to say so. If people are interested and want to reiterate to them some of the ideas I mentioned, I'd be happy to post it for people to read.


It would be interesting to read. Did you address the exclusive supports issue?


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It would be interesting to read. Did you address the exclusive supports issue?



Thanks, I post it in a few minutes. I didn't address the exclusive supports issue since I sent them my email a while back, before they said anything about exclusive supports. Had I known they were going to do that, I definitely would have said something. >_>


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay since my email was so long, it won't let me post it all at once. Here's the first part:

Dear CyberConnect2,

I am a big fan of your games and am eagerly awaiting the release of Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Impact, and Asura?s Wrath. I am writing to you from America and have been a fan of your Naruto games since your first one, Naruto: Narutimate Hero. The Naruto games you develop are by far the best Naruto games on the market and before your Naruto games started being released in America, I would import them from Japan to play. In fact, because I feel that you are the best developer of Naruto games, I no longer waste my time playing Naruto games made by other companies. 

I am writing you today with suggestions to help improve the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm series. Although Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is an amazing game, there are still improvements that I think can be made to make it much better. After playing all of your games extensively, I truly feel that the Ultimate Ninja Storm series could benefit from many gameplay mechanics from your previous games, specifically Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 2. While I do feel that Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 3 is a great game, because you decreased the size of the characters? movesets for the sake of 4 player battles, Accel 2 is the superior game and in my opinion, your most well made Naruto game to date. 

The main problem with the Ultimate Ninja Storm series is the Chakra system. Because the player is able to charge Chakra incredibly fast and because it automatically regenerates, it allows for reckless use of chakra through the excessive usage of Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu. This combined with the fact that the Substitution Jutsu costs too little Chakra and is too easy to use results in battles being reduced to both players only trying to hit each other with their Jutsu or Ultimate Jutsu. Because of this, using regular attacks with the circle button is highly ineffective and actually puts the attacker at a disadvantage because the player getting hit can easily use the Substitution Jutsu followed by a Jutsu or Ultimate Jutsu. This discourages players from even attempting normal attacks because there is a high risk of being hit by the opponent?s Ultimate Jutsu after they use Substitution. 

There are a variety of ways to remedy this problem. First, you could make Chakra charge slower and remove the automatic regeneration of Chakra. Narutimate Accel 2 and the games you made before it do a good job reflecting the concept from the Naruto anime/manga that running out of Chakra is tantamount to dying. Please take a look at this video displaying very skilled players playing Narutimate Accel 1: 

As you can see in those matches, the players were very careful about how they used their Chakra and only used their Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu sparingly. The players strategically planned their actions to try and drain their opponent?s Chakra and made careful use of their items. Please compare that video to this gameplay from skilled players playing Ultimate Ninja Storm 2: 

There is a huge difference between effective gameplay between the two games. As you can see in that video, both players attacked almost entirely with their Jutsu, Ultimate Jutsu, and support characters. When a player attempted to attack normally, their opponent easily used the Substitution Jutsu and followed up with a Jutsu or Ultimate Jutsu. Further, players rarely make use of their items because they are overshadowed by the overpowered Jutsu, Ultimate Jutsu, and support characters. Because there is very little risk in continuously using Jutsu as the player is able to quickly recover their Chakra, battles essentially become a reckless back and forth exchange of Jutsu. 

Removing automatic Chakra regeneration and slowing down Chakra recovery rate would require players to act more strategically and put thought into how they are playing the game. But that alone will not fix the problems with how Chakra is used in Ultimate Ninja Storm. The most troubling issue with the system is how the Substitution Jutsu functions. The simplest way to fix the problem would be to drastically increase the amount of Chakra it takes to use the Substitution Jutsu. Because the ability to use the Substitution Jutsu followed by an Ultimate Jutsu before the opposing character can react is a serious problem, increasing the amount of Chakra the Substitution Jutsu costs to slightly more than the amount the character?s Jutsu costs would eliminate this problem. Furthermore, by increasing the Chakra cost of the Substitution Jutsu, players will actually be able to use the normal attacks with the circle button without the opponent always using the Substitution Jutsu followed by an Ultimate Jutsu. 

A friend and I set up Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 and 2 side by side on two TVs to make some comparisons. Compared to Ultimate Ninja Storm 1, the Substitution Jutsu costs more Chakra and Chakra recovers slower in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2. So it was clear that you did try to fix these problems with the Chakra system, but a more stringent approach is necessary. Significantly increasing the amount of Chakra the Substitution Jutsu costs will vastly improve gameplay by solving the problems with how frequently players use Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu, and the ineffectiveness of normal attacks. So please CyberConnect2, I and many other fans implore you to drastically increase the amount of Chakra the Substitution Jutsu costs. Ideally it will be changed to cost slightly more than the character?s Jutsu so players will no longer be able to use the Substitution Jutsu followed by an Ultimate Jutsu. 

Another problem with Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is that the support characters are too powerful and make using normal attacks too risky. As it is now, because the Substitution Jutsu costs so little chakra and is so easy to perform, normal attacks are already too risky to attempt. But combined with the fact that a player who is getting hit is able to call a support to knock their opponent away further adds to the risk of using normal attack and discourages their use completely. Please take another look at this video and notice how both players essentially spend the entire match only using their Jutsu, Ultimate Jutsu, and support characters: 

As you can see, both players hid behind their supports and only used their Jutsu against each other. Because the support characters provide so much defense, the only way to successfully attack your opponent is by using your Jutsu. Thus, Substitution Jutsu costing too little Chakra and support characters providing too much defense effectively render normal attacks completely useless. This was not such a big problem in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 because when a player getting hit used a support character, the support character would usually get hit immediately and retreat.

There are a few ways that you can fix this problem. One way would be to make players unable to call for support while they are getting hit. Although this may be a drastic approach, it would decrease the risk involved in using regular attacks. Another way to fix the problem would be to make calling for support more like it was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 in which the support character would appear in a position that would make it more likely to get hit if the player who called for support was already getting hit. Both of these options would make it more difficult for the player taking damage to break the other player?s combo, but it does not completely solve the issue of both players being able to excessively use their supports to attack and hide behind. 

In my opinion the best way to solve this problem would be to increase the amount of time it takes for a support to recharge and become usable again. This would probably be the easiest method to implement and the least drastic as well. By doing this players would not be able to excessively use their supports to attack and hide behind, nor would they be able to constantly use supports to break their opponent?s combos. I sincerely hope you do something to fix the support system. As it is now, because of the flaws with the support system together with the flaws with the Chakra system whenever my friends and I play Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, we play without the supports. 

Although the Chakra system and the support system are the only major problems with the Ultimate Ninja Storm series, there are still several suggestions I have to improve the game. Assuming that you fix the Chakra system and thus make normal attacks usable, the game would be vastly improved by increasing the number of combos that the characters have. As the Ultimate Ninja Storm games are now, the characters have 4 combos on the ground, 1 combo done by tilting the analog stick and attacking, can only grab while on the ground, 1 combo in air, and 1 Jutsu. This is a significant decrease compared to Narutimate Accel 2 and the games before it in which the characters had at least 4 combos on the ground, an upward launching combo done by pressing up OO, a forward lunging combo done by pressing toward the opponent and OO, a guard breaking combo done by pressing down OO, the ability to grab the opponent while both in the air or on the ground, 3 combos in the air, and 2 Jutsu. Furthermore, in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 the few characters that get different attacks while in their Awakening Mode are reduced to even less attacks than they have normally, while in Narutimate Accel 2 and the games before it they obtain a new and complete moveset.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

While I do understand that because the Ultimate Ninja Storm series functions differently  compared to the Narutimate Accel games it is difficult to use the same button combinations to obtain the same number of attacks, but I feel that the Ultimate Ninja Storm system is being under utilized as it is now. Rather than having 1 combo that requires the player to tilt the analog stick, it would be possible for you to add at least one more. At the very least you could add a tilt attack that is done by tilting the analog stick away from the opponent. Additionally, because the ground combos do not differentiate between holding left or right for the side combo, then following the same system you could easily implement a tilt attack that is executed by pressing either left or right on the analog stick then attacking. If you implemented this, it would bring the number of combos on the ground up to the same number as the number of combos in Narutimate Accel 2 and the games before it. There are already 4 normal ground combos in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 just like in Narutimate Accel 2 and by increasing the number of tilt attacks, you could have the same set up as in Narutimate Accel 2. For example, tilting the analog stick toward the opponent and attacking could be correspond to the forward lunging attack from Accel 2, tilting the analog stick away from the opponent could correspond to the guard breaking attack, and tilting the analog stick to either side could correspond to the launching attack. 

Additionally, there is no reason why there cannot be more than one aerial combo in the Ultimate Ninja Storm series. You can add upward and downward combos just like in Narutimate Accel 2 and the games before it, thus significantly improving each character?s moveset. Doing this would increase the number of basic combos that the characters have to a highly respectable number, giving the characters the same amount of variety in terms of regular attacks as they had in Narutimate Accel 2. Further, adding the ability to execute grabs while in the air would add additional variety and depth to the fight system and create an overall more enjoyable fighting system. Finally, another feature that would add a lot to the game would be an additional attack executed by holding down the circle button. For example, in Narutimate Accel 2, Naruto had the attack Fuuma Tsuigeki and Shizune had the chargeable Senbon attack. In Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 all of the characters had the Ultimate Impact attack that was executed by holding down the circle button, but this was removed in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 with nothing put in its place. Giving each of the characters a new attack executed through holding down the circle button would add even or more variety to the game and make each of the characters play in a more unique way. 

The next aspect of gameplay that can be improved upon is the number of actions available through using Chakra. The Chakra dash, executed by pressing the triangle button then the X button, is a wonderful addition to your games. But, while the Chakra dash is very useful, it would benefit from the ability to cancel the movement before moving the complete distance. For example, if I wanted to use the Chakra dash to move closer to the opponent without moving all the way up to them, I should be able to cancel the movement by pressing the X button or square button. Your addition of the Chakra dash to Narutimate Accel 3 added a lot to the gameplay and having the ability to control the distance you travel with it in that game should be adapted into all of your subsequent games. 

Next, in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1, as with the majority of your other games, the player is given the option to select among multiple Jutsu for their characters. This is a feature that contributed an essential piece of variety to the game and needs to return. Moreover, it would be ideal if we were given the option to equip more than one Jutsu, as in Narutimate Accel 2 and the games before it. This could be done by having the option to do a second Jutsu by pressing the triangle button then the square button, instead of the current Chakra Shuriken attack. By doing this, each character can have a long range Jutsu executed by pressing triangle then square and a close range Jutsu done by pressing triangle then circle. For example, Sasuke could execute Chidori by pressing triangle then circle and he could execute Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu by pressing triangle then square. Additionally, all characters should have the ability to execute their Jutsu while in the air. In Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 many characters have one of their Jutsu as the last hit in their combo, but they are then unable to use that same Jutsu in the air. For example, Naruto and Sage Mode Naruto are both able to use Rasengan while in the air as a part of their circle combo strings, but they are unable to use Rasengan while in the air by pressing triangle then circle. 

My next set of suggestions for gameplay mechanics are in regard to supports. In your past games you have included many spectacular features involving support characters, such as team Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu. For example, this is a video of all of the team Jutsu you included in Narutimate Accel 3: 

And here are the team Ultimate Jutsu that you included in Narutimate Accel 2: 

It would be nice if you worked team Jutsu and team Ultimate Jutsu into the Ultimate Ninja Storm series. For example, team Jutsu could be executed by calling for a support character at the same time the player executes a Jutsu; you could even create team Jutsu that used both supports with the player character. For example, a team of Naruto, Minato, and Jiraiya could have a cinematic triple Rasengan. Team Ultimate Jutsu could be executed the same way they are done in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, except rather than having the generic team combos that all of the characters have in that game, you could make special team Ultimate Jutsu like you did in Narutimate Accel 2.

My final set of suggestions about game mechanics cover a variety of different aspects to the game. First, the guard system needs to be worked on because as it is now, it is very difficult to guard break the opponent and in the rare case that you do, there is very little penalty for having your guard broken. Currently, there is no benefit for guard breaking your opponent because even while they are stunned from the guard break, they are still able to use the Substitution Jutsu and call for a support character. An easy way to fix this problem would be to make it easier to guard break the opponent and when a player is stunned from having their guard broken, they are unable to use the Substitution Jutsu on the next combo they are hit by. 

Next, unlike Narutimate Accel 3 and the games before it, the player is unable to acquire items during battle in the Ultimate Ninja Storm series. Although this is not a problem in itself, what is a problem is the lack of variety between items and the inability to select what items you want to take into battle. The story mode in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 allows the player to select what items they want to use and this feature should be carried over into all modes. To ensure proper balancing, selecting stronger items would result in the player having a fewer number of that item, just as it was done in the story mode for Ultimate Ninja Storm 2. For example, when selecting the normal Bomb Ball item the player gets 3, then when they select the stronger one they get 2, and when they select the strongest version they only get 1. By doing this players would have the option of selecting more powerful items, but at the cost of having less of them.

My next suggestion involves the reimplementation of Jutsu Clashes. I understand that Jutsu Clashes were removed because they would not function properly on an online match due to the possibility of lag obstructing the button mashing sequence. I have a simple alternative that would allow for Jutsu Clashes without lag getting in the way. I suggest that when a Jutsu Clash occurs both players are given a reasonable amount of time, more time than needed to account for lag, to hold down the triangle button to add power to their side of the clash. The longer the player holds down the triangle button, the more Chakra they spend and the more damage the person who loses the clash receives. This would put players in the position of having to decide whether it is worth the risk of sacrificing Chakra, and how much Chakra, to increase the damage of an attack that could backfire and cause them to end up receiving more damage. Normally the player who adds the most Chakra would win the clash, but there are certain circumstances that can affect the outcome. For example, if one player?s charged Jutsu clashes with the other player?s uncharged Jutsu, then the player who charged theirs starts off with an advantage in the clash. Additionally, because each element is strong and weak against another element in the Naruto World, the element of the Jutsu will have an impact on clashes as well. For example, if a water Jutsu and a fire Jutsu clashed, because water is strong against fire the person who used the water Jutsu would have an easier time winning the clash.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Another game mechanic that fans would like to see return is the ability to walk and fight on walls. Rather than making wall fighting like it was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1, it would be better if it was integrated into the game more like the Narutimate Accel games in which the player is able to freely walk on the walls. While I understand that because the Narutimate Accel games are 2D and Ultimate Ninja Storm is 3D it cannot be done in exactly the same way, there are ways you could implement it in a seamless manner. For example, in the game Dissida: Final Fantasy the player is able to walk on walls whenever they want to without interrupting battle. Here is a quick example showing that: 

Similarly to integrating wall running back into the game, many fans would appreciate it if the stages had an interactive component as in the Narutimate Accel games. The ability to smash the opponent into the walls and have them bounce off so you can continue to combo them as in the Accel games would be a great addition to the Ultimate Ninja Storm series. Additionally, more stages with obstacles, such as the chair in the Uchiha Hideout stage should be added in as it creates more variety between stages. 

Finally, another aspect from Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 that was changed in 2 was that in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 the characters? Ultimate Jutsu cost different amounts of Chakra, did different amounts of damage, and had different effects. For example, the Third Hokage?s Ultimate Jutsu required more Chakra to perform than many of the other characters? Ultimate Jutsu, but it also sealed the opponent?s Chakra and gave the user the Status Down status aliment. The next game should bring this kind of variety back, which would help the characters feel even more unique. 

My next series of suggestions are in regard to individual characters and how they can be improved. It is wonderful news that you will be adding the Pre-time skip characters back into the next Ultimate Ninja Storm game, I and many other fans were very happy to learn about this. Since you are adding those characters, it would be ideal if for characters like Kakashi and Itachi, who although they did not drastically change visually got different movesets in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, you put both of their movesets in the game and give players the option to choose which to use. Additionally, given that the story mode in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations may stop at the end of the Five Kage Summit Story Arc in the anime, while many characters have not shown a lot of new abilities, some have and can be updated for the next game. In my suggestions below for changes to the characters, I only suggested abilities that the characters had shown through the end of that arc.  

Pre-time skip Naruto: His Chakra Shuriken attack should be changed to the Fuuma Shuriken. He uses Fuuma Shuriken regularly in all of your other games and it makes the most sense given his fighting style, along with the fact that post-time skip Naruto has the Fuuma Shuriken, for pre-time skip Naruto have the Fuuma Shuriken as well. Also, be sure to include Naruto wearing his pajamas from Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations too.
Post-time skip Naruto: Naruto first used Fuuton: Rasengan in chapter 330 of the manga, before he first used Fuuton: Rasenshuriken, and it did not appear in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2. It would be great if Fuuton: Rasengan were a selectable jutsu for Naruto instead of normal Rasengan. Or it could be his charged Jutsu instead of Oodama Rasengan. Additionally, Naruto used Kage Shuriken no Jutsu in combination with Fuuton: Rasenshuriken during his fight against Pain, it would be nice to see him be able to use Kage Shuriken no Jutsu with Fuuma Shuriken or even with Fuuton: Rasenshuriken.

Sage Mode Naruto: While fighting Pain, Naruto used Senpou: Oodama Rasengan. It would be nice to see that Jutsu in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations as either being usable in the air, selectable instead of Rasenrengan, or as a chargeable Jutsu from Rasenrengan.

Sakura: Sakura used a sleep bomb and poisonous kunai during the Kage Summit Arc, so it would be nice to see those in the next game. The sleep bomb would be her unique item and she would only get one of them. She could use the poison kunai during some of her combo strings. Also because she is a Medical Ninja, her Awakening Mode should allow her to recover life like Kabuto?s Awakening Mode in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.

Sai: Sai?s moveset in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 was done very well. The only things I would add would be to allow him to use his ink snakes to grab the opponent like he did during the Kage Summit Arc and the ability to use Sumi Bunshin no Jutsu during some of his combos. Rather than having a generic status boosting Awakening Mode, he should instead be able to ride an ink bird.

Kakashi: During his fight against Pain, Kakashi showed Raiton: Kage Bunshin no Jutsu. It would be ideal if in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Kakashi could use that Jutsu, his dog summoning, and the Double Raikiri he used against Kakuzu. His Awakening needs to be vastly improved over how it was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2. It would be great if it were more like it was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 where he could use his Sharingan to automatically use the Substitution Jutsu. 

Neji: In Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 Neji was able to use Hakke Kūshō during his grab attack. Given that this is a mid to long range attack, he should be able to use it has his Chakra Shuriken attack. Alternatively it could be a separate selectable Jutsu for him.

Pre-time skip Lee: Given that post-time skip Lee already has releasing the 8 Gates as his Awakening Mode, Pre-time skip Lee should have Drunken Lee as his Awakening Mode. Better yet, you should give the player the option of which Awakening Mode to pick for the characters like you did in Narutimate Accel 3. 

Ino: The moveset you have made for Ino is fantastic. The only thing I would add is that because she knows Shousen Jutsu and is a Medical Ninja, she should be able to recover life during her Awakening Mode.

Pre-time skip Chouji: He should be able to use his Butterfly Mode like he was able to in Narutimate Accel 2 and the games preceding it.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Pre-time skip Kiba: Kiba and Akamaru need to have their Jinjū Konbi Henge: Sōtōrō as their Awakening Mode. Other characters have large Awakening Modes, so this should be fine.

Post-time skip Kiba: Ideally since we have already seen his Jinjū Konbi Henge: Sōtōrō that could be his Awakening Mode. If you do not want to use that as his Awakening Mode since he has not done it after the time skip yet, then other options for his Awakening Mode are Jūjin Bunshin, which would allow Akamaru to be in Kiba?s form for the duration of the Awakening Mode, or Shikyaku no Jutsu which would change all of Kiba?s attacks since he would be fighting on all fours. 

Kurenai: She needs to be playable in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. Her moveset could be the same as the one you designed for her in the Accel series. Her Awakening Mode could grant automatic Substitution Jutsu as in those games and her Jutsu could be the same as the one you gave her in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1. 

Anko: Just like Kurenai, you could use the moveset you developed for her in the previous games. Her Awakening Mode could be her Curse Seal Mode.

Shizune: The moveset you created for her in your previous games was really fitting and she has shown a variety of Jutsu, such as Shikomishindan, Dokugiri, and Shōsen Jutsu. She could fight with her poisonous needle launcher and Chakra Scalpels. Her Awakening Mode should allow her to recover life.

The 1st and 2nd Hokage: You developed very good movesets for them in your previous games. Please use those as a base and make them playable in the next game. 

The 3rd Hokage: He was playable in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1, so it would be ideal if he returned to the next game.

Pre-time skip Gaara: He should be able to turn into this full Shukaku form for his Awakening Mode.

Gaara: His moveset was well put together in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, but he should be updated with Rendan: Suna Shigure and his Awakening Mode should allow him to fly on his sand cloud.

Kankurou: He showed his Sasori puppet at the Kage Summit, so he should be updated to use that and Akahigi Kiki Sankaku.

Temari: She showed her new Jutsu, Ōkamaitachi, and should be updated with that.

Suigetsu: His Awakening could be the giant water fish form he transformed into when Taka fought Killer B. 

Juugo: He should have his Kassokuken: Isshiki Jutsu that he used against Killer B and his new Awakening Mode should be his Curse Seal form that he used against Raikage. 

Tsunade: Being a Medical Ninja, she should be able to recover life during her Awakening Mode. Additionally, her slug summons should be incorporated into her moveset to increase the variety of her attacks.

Jiraiya: His Awakening Mode in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 was surprisingly lackluster considering how spectacular playing as Sage Mode Jiraiya was in Story Mode. His Awakening Mode should be changed to be more like it was in Story Mode. He should not have Rasengan as his Jutsu, at the very least he should have Oodama Rasengan.

Orochimaru: His current Jutsu should be replaced by the White Snake Jutsu he has in his Awakening Mode. Furthermore his new Awakening Mode should be the Yamata no Jutsu that he used against Itachi?s Susano?o. It was disappointing that we were able to see Orochimaru use this in Story Mode but then we were unable to use it while playing as him. 

Kabuto: His moveset was well constructed in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, but his Awakening Mode should allow him to recover life like he was able to in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.

Kisame: Since he also has Doton Jutsu, it would be nice if you could incorporate his Doton: Dochū Senkō into his moveset. His Awakening Mode should be updated to be his transformation with his Samehada.

Hidan: His Awakening Mode was only a status boost in Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, so it did not actually use his Jujutsu: Shiji Hyōketsu. In Narutimate Accel 3 you had his Awakening Mode set up so he could stand in the circle he draws to directly attack the opponent, it should be like that in the next game as well.

Kakuzu: In Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 he started out pre-damaged with 2 of his hearts already destroyed. This needs to be changed in the next game, it is not right to play as a pre-damaged character when we have seen what he was capable at full power.

Pain: I think it would be fine if you split the different Pain characters into their own characters like they are in Narutimate Accel 3. As they are now, Tendou Pain is not able to appropriately display his abilities. Banshō Ten'in should be his grab and it should be a long range grab similar Juugo?s grab. His Awakening Mode should allow him to use Chibaku Tensei in a way similar to the battle against him in Story Mode.

Killer B: He should be updated to have his different Bijuu Modes, the ability to spit ink, and be able to throw the pencils infused with Lightning Chakra like he used against Kisame.

Kimimaro: He was in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 and was an amazing character. Please bring him back for the next game.

The Sound 4?Sakon, Ukon, Jiroubou, Kidoumaru, and Tayuya: They were support characters in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1, but there?s no reason why they should not have been playable. Please make them playable in the next game. You created excellent movesets for them in your previous games so it would be a shame not to have them in.

Konohamaru: He has shown himself to be capable of using Kage Bunshin and a smaller version of Rasengan. It would be funny to have him playable.

Finally, I want to close by showing you a few more videos. Please take a look at this video from Narutimate Accel 2:  

That video exemplifies the amazing things possible with a battle system that has been fine tuned and perfected. Narutimate Accel 2 does not have the same problems with Chakra as the Ultimate Ninja Storm series, so pulling off jaw dropping combos such as those are actually possible during gameplay. 

Now please take a look at these two videos from Ultimate Ninja Storm 2: 


Although the combos displayed in those videos are very impressive, sadly, given the current Chakra system in the Ultimate Ninja Storm series you could never actually perform combos like that because the person getting hit would easily use the Substitution Jutsu. It is not that the Ultimate Ninja Storm series lacks the potential for creative combos and strategic gameplay, it is just that it is limited by the Substitution Jutsu requiring enough Chakra to perform. So please CyberConnect2, if you can only take one thing from my email, please let significantly increase the amount of Chakra it takes to perform the Substitution Jutsu; your fans are counting on you to fix this aspect of the battle system.

Thank you for taking the time to read my email. I appreciate that developers such as yourself seek fan input to make the most high quality game possible. You are an amazing group of individuals and I hope that you continue to make Naruto games long into the future.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> They'll just see it as spam if we all send the same email.



Why'd they do that if each email came from a different person?

But even if they do, we can all put our name on top to change it enough to warrant attention.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I got it posted. I started to lose steam around the part where I started writing about individual characters since I did this in one sitting. >_> Hopefully some people will give it a read. I sent it more than a week ago and am still waiting for a response from CC2, but I know they must be getting quite a few emails.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 18, 2011)

epic post.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2011)

damn kid!  you really put alot of thought into your email! reps for ya


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know any demo information?


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

*@ShinobiMuramasa* Wow, that was amazing. Very carefully thought out!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn just read that konohamaru was playable in 1 naruto game I'd like to have him now.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to read it and for the compliments Shyakugaun, Asakuna no Senju, and Red Haba?ero. I really appreciate it! Hopefully it will encourage more people to write in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2011)

people are already flooding with emails being sent to cc2!!!  like here


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> people are already flooding with emails being sent to cc2!!!  like here



Actually Shyakugaun just made that very recently combining some of what I wrote and his own work. We're really trying to make this happen!



NeoKurama said:


> Does anyone know any demo information?



There's no info on a demo yet. The demo being released in August is for Impact.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Gosh. How exciting!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 18, 2011)

Crazy ass mofo why would you type all of that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Essays' for days.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why'd they do that if each email came from a different person?
> 
> But even if they do, we can all put our name on top to change it enough to warrant attention.


But if the email being sent is the same one they'll just think it is one person with several accounts.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But if the email being sent is the same one they'll just think it is one person with several accounts.



Not if it's alot of people doing it. (If they get alot of the same mail)
30+ accounts for that, for example, is nearly impossible.

Besides, can't they somehow check the IP adress of the sender?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2011)

cc2 understands english right?


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> cc2 understands english right?



Yes they do, so feel free to write them!


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Blatman (Jul 18, 2011)

i feel like writing in. Read your letter and really agree with you shinobiMuramasa. If they bring back features from accel they could have a beast! For character uniqueness i think they should have a trait system similar to FIFA 11s, this would be so easy to implement, examples- sasuke, kirabi and minato would have the speed trait, making them faster than most, naruto, plus others could have a jinchuriki trait, giving them bigger chakra gauges and small power ups like in accel but instead of when your low on health TB0 mode could start after youve been hit by an ougi for a short time. Hell, characters like Oro and Kakashi could even have a jutsu trait allowing them an extra jutsu slot. if CC2 dont have time to give characters their own stats i think this would be easy to implement to give characters the uniqueness that certainly accel 1 and 2 had.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> ^ Thanks for the rep!



You're welcome! I really appreciated your comments and you taking the time to read my email!



Blatman said:


> i feel like writing in. Read your letter and really agree with you shinobiMuramasa. If they bring back features from accel they could have a beast! For character uniqueness i think they should have a trait system similar to FIFA 11s, this would be so easy to implement, examples- sasuke, kirabi and minato would have the speed trait, making them faster than most, naruto, plus others could have a jinchuriki trait, giving them bigger chakra gauges and small power ups like in accel but instead of when your low on health TB0 mode could start after youve been hit by an ougi for a short time. Hell, characters like Oro and Kakashi could even have a jutsu trait allowing them an extra jutsu slot. if CC2 dont have time to give characters their own stats i think this would be easy to implement to give characters the uniqueness that certainly accel 1 and 2 had.



Thanks Blatman! Your ideas sound interesting, you really should send them an email! I'm glad you stopped in here to post!

By the way, something that people writing in need to keep in mind is that while it's possible that they won't implement many of the ideas that we send in for Generations, that's not to say that they won't use them for Storm 3. So no matter how you look at it, there is great meaning in voicing your opinion, even if you don't see the effects immediately.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

When it comes to making UNS3, I'm writing a reqest for them to add Kushina!


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> When it comes to making UNS3, I'm writing a reqest for them to add Kushina!



For Storm 3 she better be in for sure! I hope we can get some insight into her fighting style through flashbacks or through some other means (being vague here to avoid spoiling for anime only fans). At the very least, I'm expecting her to be a support in Storm 3.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not satisfied with her being just a support.  She has to be an actual playable character. We already know what her justu can be. Karin got a moveset and she's never done any fighting, so Kushina can get one too, even though we haven't seen a lot of her in combat!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

She won't be playable.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't make me cross with you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

What? Just letting you know.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I'm not satisfied with her being just a support.  She has to be an actual playable character. We already know what her justu can be. Karin got a moveset and she's never done any fighting, so Kushina can get one too, even though we haven't seen a lot of her in combat!



Well Storm 3 is a ways away so maybe we'll see more from her. Here's what I'm hoping:

Spoilers for anime only watchers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm hoping that Kabuto uses Edo Tensei to bring her back to fight Naruto. That way they'll get a chance to have another mother-son moment and perhaps she can pass on some knowledge to him about the Uzumaki clan. We'll also be able to see what she can really do in battle!


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

People have said that a lot. But here's what I say about that matter. Be prepared for a rant. xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



No. As much as I want to see my favourite character back in action, I don't want to see that. That technique is so disrespectful and I believe that Kishi wishes for Kushina and Minato to always be a bright, warm, lovely memory for Naruto (she's his sun.) They should be celebrated for who they were/still are. It breaks my heart to think that she'd be a zombie and then just go away again. Also, I don't want her being controlled by the evil people and I don't want Naruto to be emotionally blackmailed! It's just wrong. No!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 18, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> People have said that a lot. But here's what I say about that matter. Be prepared for a rant. xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's also impossible because her soul was bound to Naruto with the Nine Tails and Minato.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's also impossible because her soul was bound to Naruto with the Nine Tails and Minato.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that's right. Minato said he'd use some of her chakra to allow her to meet him later, he didn't mention anything about binding her soul to his. He only used Shiki Fuuin on Kyuubi.




Buuuuuut on topic about the game, is anyone else planning on emailing? I'm pretty happy with the turn out in this topic so far!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't look at a picture in a thread without flinching now. D: That was so disgusting.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Forget it. I knew they were coming back.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyway, let's talk about UNS!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Deidara solo's, right?


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not the biggest fan of Deidara. :33

But whatever floats your boat!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Deidara>Kushina is canon.  

Thanks!


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Deidara x Kushina?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

I said, Deidara > Kushina 

 They don't sound to bad.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

What does the ">" mean? Sorry, I got a little confused.

Now I'm really embarrassed! xD


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol.

Deidara is better than Kushina.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Kushina is better than Deidara.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

You really wanna go there? 

UNS3 or this one will prove Deidara > Kushina.


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Kushina is clearly better.

Come at me, bro. :WOW


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2011)

naruto & kushina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>faildara 

the combining forces of rasengan and special chakara = GG for deidara :ho


----------



## Sera (Jul 18, 2011)

Hehe, thanks, @Asakuna no Senju! [:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

you better give me rep later miss. habenero  

lol jk!  no srsly


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

this thread just keeps getting funnier.


----------



## DanE (Jul 19, 2011)

puppet users the scum of the earth, I finally understand your hate towards them Aeion


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

^


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Later. Don't want everyone to witness your defeat.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

:ho i like how your running away from this conflict


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Me?  

Busy atm, Puppet using scumbag.


----------



## DanE (Jul 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^



 well they are, double defense, undamaged movement and annoying tilt moves.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> naruto & kushina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>faildara



Coming from Sasori.. that's some good partnership you got going on there 



DanE said:


> puppet users the scum of the earth, I finally understand your hate towards them Aeion



Lol, Dane, you already know  

The worst ones are the experienced cheapasses


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 19, 2011)

The only thing I'd wish for is to have Jiraiya performing rasengan a bit faster, maybe as fast as Minato =.="


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

Then he'd become a spammer as well. Jiraiya is fine as he is, he separates the the courteous players from the spammers


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Then he'd become a spammer as well. Jiraiya is fine as he is, he separates the the courteous players from the spammers



Yet whenever people see me with Jiraiya as one of my top threes, they would think I am a spammer , there was once a guy pmed me and said no one uses Jiraiya unless ya're spamming


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

DanE said:


> well they are, double defense, undamaged movement and annoying tilt moves.



i just hate the annoying chakara dash/grab spam they always use against me.  and i fought some underclassmen who spammed chiyo's puppets and supports so freaking much that i wanted to rage-quit! although i did score one when i used minato on him


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Deidara lolstomps Jiriya in the ground.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Deidara lolstomps Jiriya in the ground.



Jiraiya has a nice ougi that'd fly through all of Deidaras ranged combos, however Deidara has spammable jutsus and grabs so myah.

It's no worse a matchup than most though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Who had the worst move set in UNS2?

I say Chouji.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who had the worst move set in UNS2?
> 
> I say Chouji.



Someone rage quit on me after he lost to Chouji


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who had the worst move set in UNS2?
> 
> I say Chouji.



What exactly is wrong with this moveset, apart from the few cons I mentioned?



DosuIsTheBest said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd probably say Hidan? Jutsu is worse when not used as support; basically a worse, weak, hard to cancel version of a combo.

His ougi also has extremely short range, his grab doesn't have knockback and his tilt is average at best.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

True, easy to ougi to.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 19, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> Someone rage quit on me after he lost to Chouji



You remember their username?

-LS-


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, I got a list of those rage quit on me.

I think I do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who had the worst move set in UNS2?
> 
> I say Chouji.



i'd say jiraiya, he's the most slowest of the 3 sannin and his rasengan is too easy to dodge.

hidan comes second because of his stupid triangle+O combo's that are used to spam supports.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

J Man does move slow.


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2011)

Hidan isn't a bad support!


----------



## Myri (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel stupid for asking, but what do you mean by "tilt" exactly?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd laugh my ass off if CC2 went through everyone's email and said "while we appreciate how very conserned you all are for our franchise, some of these ideas cannoy be implemented in generations nor storm 3. we apologize for the dissapointment".


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 19, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> What exactly is wrong with this moveset, apart from the few cons I mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you say this then you are not using Hidan properly.Hidan's ougi is just too fast.If you manage to dash into an opponent, there's no escape from it.It's the same if used as counter to an opponent trying to dash into Hidan.

As for his jutsu, my opponents have a hard time knj from it and when they do i either knj myself or use support.Sometimes it cancels jutsu rasenganas/chidoris and the likes.It's only bad against range ultimates, fireballs and the likes.


His tilt has a nice range.I find it quite useful.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 19, 2011)

Sooo about those emails...


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2011)

NoireCPU said:


> I feel stupid for asking, but what do you mean by "tilt" exactly?



It's where you flick the left stick and press O. It's a short combo. [:


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 19, 2011)

The Sauce Man Ichi said:


> Sooo about those emails...



Yeah, has anyone else sent any? Are you planning to write in The Sauce Man Ichi?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 19, 2011)

The Sauce Man Ichi said:


> Sooo about those emails...


If you haven't sent one yet please remember to ask for the kage bodyguards to be available for any character to have as their support.


----------



## Myri (Jul 19, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> It's where you flick the left stick and press O. It's a short combo. [:



Ohh, so that's what it's called. I rarely used it, though. hehe.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 19, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> If you say this then you are not using Hidan properly.Hidan's ougi is just too fast.If you manage to dash into an opponent, there's no escape from it.It's the same if used as counter to an opponent trying to dash into Hidan.
> 
> As for his jutsu, my opponents have a hard time knj from it and when they do i either knj myself or use support.Sometimes it cancels jutsu rasenganas/chidoris and the likes.It's only bad against range ultimates, fireballs and the likes.
> 
> ...



I do use Hidan quite a bit, but dash -> ougi with characters like Shikamaru, Hidan and Hinata are generally frowned upon.
The counter use of the ougi can work, but there are many that can do this and Hidan's is one of the harder ones to hit. Easier ones include Rasenshuriken, Minato's, CTS Sasuke's and even Karin's.

You can't safely use the jutsu if they have enough chakra for an ultimate if they have any ultimate that's relatively quick or ranged. I can think of ones such as: Sage Rasenshuriken, Minato's, CTS Sasuke's and even Karin's! (Woops! Repeating myself!)
If they only have enough for a jutsu, they will generally try to hit you straight away. However if it's a Rasengan or something similar they'll bounce off, despite this, they'll learn and time it better next time.
And if they have support they'll just save themselves easily, and maybe damage you in the process. 

Tilt is ok, but there are better ones and there are a couple of KnJ chances, with quite a bit of recovery.

I'll admit his aerial combo is quite nice, but in general he's underpowered in my opinion. I only use him against low rank players as otherwise I'll be at a big disadvantage against the more practised in substition.
Take my main, Kabuto, for example. He's got a better jutsu (less hits, more range and homing), a better tilt (less hits and traverses arena), an easier to use ougi (can be used on team knockback).

I'm not saying I don't like Hidan, but with the current system of substitution, I can't think of any more underpowered characters. You can suggest other characters, and I'll tell you why I think they're better in general than Hidan.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if CC2 went through everyone's email and said "while we appreciate how very conserned you all are for our franchise, some of these ideas cannoy be implemented in generations nor storm 3. we apologize for the dissapointment".



Better than the following scenario:

CC2 says that it has made massive improvements to the game. Everybody believes them, and buys a copy. In a week, there's a shit storm about them not changing a thing. CC2 later releases a statement that the changes they did were to the engine of the game, so that it would run more quickly/be easier to code for and nothing relating to move sets/game mechanics was changed. Then, near the end of the release, it reads, "We found that the things our fans were asking us to implement would not be possible on the current engine. It would also take the game off schedule if we were to re-tool the engine to make this possible. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused." The fans continue to rage and the online servers are taken down due to no interest in the game.

Basically the same thing, but no one finds out until after the game is released.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpUkKEsYFNA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Used part of your post



So Killer Bee is confirmed, excellent.

First time that I see the developing of the game from their studios, looks very detailed.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Better than the following scenario:
> 
> CC2 says that it has made massive improvements to the game. Everybody believes them, and buys a copy. In a week, there's a shit storm about them not changing a thing. CC2 later releases a statement that the changes they did were to the engine of the game, so that it would run more quickly/be easier to code for and nothing relating to move sets/game mechanics was changed. Then, near the end of the release, it reads, "We found that the things our fans were asking us to implement would not be possible on the current engine. It would also take the game off schedule if we were to re-tool the engine to make this possible. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused." The fans continue to rage and the online servers are taken down due to no interest in the game.
> 
> Basically the same thing, but no one finds out until after the game is released.



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

that would be some serious trolling!


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder what Mei's move set will be like!

P.S. Serious replies please, boys.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 19, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I wonder what Mei's move set will be like!
> 
> P.S. Serious replies please, boys.



I can already see her special attack ending with a kiss on the forehead


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I wonder what Mei's move set will be like!
> 
> P.S. Serious replies please, boys.



I just hope her moveset doesn't contain hearts/kisses/perfume/etc.


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2011)

A kiss might be likely... I'm not sure. She's shown blowing a kiss in the opening credits, isn't she?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2011)

still no actual worthy news yet huh?


----------



## Sera (Jul 19, 2011)

I also hope she says "Shut up or I'll kill you" and "It always hurts my heart to melt a good-looking guy… But you're going to have to die". xD


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if CC2 went through everyone's email and said "while we appreciate how very conserned you all are for our franchise, some of these ideas cannoy be implemented in generations nor storm 3. we apologize for the dissapointment".



I would laugh my ass off.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2011)

"shut up or i'll kill you" gets my vote :ho


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I wonder what Mei's move set will be like!
> 
> P.S. Serious replies please, boys.



lava and acid mist


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So Killer Bee is confirmed, excellent.
> 
> First time that I see the developing of the game from their studios, looks very detailed.
> 
> Thanks for posting this!


the footage from those computers looked like from STORM2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i'd say jiraiya, he's the most slowest of the 3 sannin and his rasengan is too easy to dodge.



Ahhh, I'd like to face you. Could change your mind in a day


----------



## DanE (Jul 19, 2011)

any one wanna fight me ill be on in 30 mins.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2011)

I would but bro's on PS3


----------



## DanE (Jul 19, 2011)

hmmm k, I guess ill beat story mode.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so gonna be kicking the Sauce around.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2011)

i wonder if there will be a second Killer Bee as he no longer fought whit the 7 swords after Sasuke.


----------



## G (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope they dont make Onoki like Jiraiya.


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope Sasuke's top will be removable in this game, like in UNS2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

V said:


> I hope they dont make Onoki like Jiraiya.


He will levitating in the air.


Red Haba?ero said:


> I hope Sasuke's top will be removable in this game, like in UNS2.



Karin will cream.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 20, 2011)

Karin will have grown up by Generations hopefully, and start hating Sasuke like she should.

She'll have fallen in love with a much more mature ninja: Naruto!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara is more mature than any of them.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gaara is more mature than any of them.



Gaara isn't that mature, he has yet to learn to take responsibility.

I mean, when's he going to go to jail for such crimes as the murder of Team Shigure and attempted murder of Dosu. 

Udon is a prime example of a mature ninja.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara was being Gaara. He was 12 years old!

Besides, Dosu messed with him. He deserved to have sand burial done on him.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gaara was being Gaara. He was 12 years old!
> 
> Besides, Dosu messed with him. He deserved to have sand burial done on him.



I'm pretty sure 12 is above the age of criminal responsbility across all the Shinobi nations...

If Naruto doesn't go crazy with a nine-tailed beast and no friends, why should Gaara lose control with a one-tailed beast and some supportive siblings?

Dosu is going to get his revenge when this game comes out!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I hope Sasuke's top will be removable in this game, like in UNS2.



*sasuke takes off top* my body is ready :ho

hey i wonder if someone emailed CC2 an idea of swtiching between your teams during gameplay like CONR3?  i swear to god that would make my day!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Not if I got anything to say about it.

I will hurt every Dosu fan's feelings with Gaara. Wait, there is only one Dosu fan.


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Karin will cream.



Bite me, Sasuke!! <--- Ugh. 

I hope the Sussano'o magically rips his top and trousers off. 
Ahem.  I'm going to stop now.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Not if I got anything to say about it.
> 
> I will hurt every Dosu fan's feelings with Gaara. Wait, there is only one Dosu fan.



I'll have you know that i got a rep a little while ago with this message:



> Yes finally another Dosu fan! - BXisAWOL



So there, I bet you can't even comprehend that the Dosu fanbase has just doubled (from your view - I know plenty of other Dosu fans)


----------



## G (Jul 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Udon is a prime example of a mature ninja.













:rofl


----------



## Sesha (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm starting to wish they'd skip this now for Storm 3. It'll be hilarious to see the 2nd Mizukage in action when Storm 3 finally rolls on.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Karin will have grown up by Generations hopefully, and start hating Sasuke like she should.
> 
> She'll have fallen in love with a much more mature ninja: Naruto!



I don't know why some people think Karin fell in love with Naruto. And before anyone thinks I support SasuKarin, I'll say this: I *don't* support SasuKarin.

Look at the fifth panel:  Karin is not smiling, it's a frown, the blood on her face only gives the impression of a smile. She is just making a statement. The anime makes this crystal clear. Just so you know, I realized this after the episode was released. "I thought, wtf, she clearly developed a crush on Naruto in the manga, yet she sounds like she's just making a statement." So I checked out the panel, and concluded that the anime's portrayal was correct, and that I read the panel wrong.

Anyway, what's new?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 20, 2011)

I wasn't really being all that serious, just suggesting that Naruto is a very mature individual... or something.

She'll probably fall in love with B, with his abundance of chakra and friendly beast. But then again, he's already got a lover in Samehada...  

I did like her unique moves against Sasuke though in NUNS2.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I do use Hidan quite a bit, but dash -> ougi with characters like Shikamaru, Hidan and Hinata are generally frowned upon.
> The counter use of the ougi can work, but there are many that can do this and Hidan's is one of the harder ones to hit. Easier ones include Rasenshuriken, Minato's, CTS Sasuke's and even Karin's.



Well, i hardly ever miss unless of course your opponent is too close when he dashes into you.



> Take my main, Kabuto, for example. He's got a better jutsu (less hits, more range and homing), a better tilt (less hits and traverses arena), an easier to use ougi (can be used on team knockback).



I have a hard time with Kabuto's ougi.Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I'm starting to wish they'd skip this now for Storm 3. It'll be hilarious to see the 2nd Mizukage in action when Storm 3 finally rolls on.



the manga isn't over yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I wasn't really being all that serious, just suggesting that* Naruto is a very mature individual*... or something.
> 
> *She'll probably fall in love with B*, with his abundance of chakra and



This guy has some whacko ideas


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 20, 2011)

Pairings? Really guys


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Pairings? Really guys



That's the last stage of hype, I guess 

1. Gameplay
2. Characters
3. Stages
gap
100. Pairings.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Pairing war.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

please no 

on topic. i can't wait for a bitch fight in storm generations between tsunde & mei


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Lot of people love them.

Imagine old Tsunade with Mei.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

or tsunade with mei & anko as supports......DO WANT


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't wait to recreate Madara vs Hashirama at the VotE.. Now that I think of that battle it wouldn't be bad if they added VotE stage when they battled there without the statues and all that just a forest and the full moon clearly visible in the sky and maybe Kyuubi in the background destroying everything and sometimes attack the players (both) and you have to dodge its attack like in the old Ultimate Ninja games on that stage where the Sannins fought there was Orochimarus snake in Jirayas mud jutsu who sometimes attack the players!!

I wonder if they will ever create the main characters older and taller? Rookie 9, Team Guy, Sand Siblings, Sai, Team Hebi(Taka), Team Konohamaru old like Kakashi and the rest of the jounins?! I would loved to see them older one day and ofcourse playable!!

I want different outfits for the characters especially Hiruzen with younger look and Hokage outfits and old Hiruzen with Hokage outfit.. The same with Hashirama and the other kages.. Yamato ANBU, Kakashi Hokage & ANBU, Itachi ANBU.. and ofcourse many more..!!!

Ps: where is Obito and young Kakashi they better be in this one when they were playable in accel 3!!

-LS-


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

How about Kurenai?


----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

If we're on this subject, then I would like Sasuke, Naruto and Itachi.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

I really hope Anko and Kurenai'll be in this.

Mei with Anko/Kurenai support..

DO WANT



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Ps: where is Obito and young Kakashi they better be in this one when they were playable in accel 3!!
> 
> -LS-



If Obito's in, I'll be 200% sold.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Deidara & Itachi. That's all I need.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

my team would probably be naruto, hinata, and sakura


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

As we're beeing hopeful:

Third Hokage with First Hokage/Second Hokage support

And, above all:


*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoilers_ 



Tobi (serious/Madara style) with Kabuto (Orochimaru 'infected')/Zetsu support


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2011)

Hinata with Karui and Kurotsuchi as supports is still the team I hope to play as the most *points to current avatar and signature* as well as various other team ups of people from different villages.

As far as battles go...

Post timeskip Naruto, Gaara, Lee, Shikamaru, Temari, Kiba, Kankuro, Neji and Chouji Vs Kimimaro and the Sound Four
First three Hokages Vs Minato, Tsunade and Danzo/Hokage Naruto
Pre timeskip Shikamaru, Ino and Chouji Vs Hidan and Kakuzu
Post timeskip Naruto Vs Zabuza and Haku
Sage Naruto Vs Zabuza and Haku
Post timeskip Hinata Vs Pre timeskip Neji
Kabutochimaru Vs Orochimaru


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Sera (Jul 20, 2011)

Karui... I'm going to have fun kicking her butt. I shall avenge Naruto!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Kushina will love that.  

Any new scans?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

If Obito is in this game he's my new main, hands down 

Obito with Tobi as support


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

That's cheating!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Karui... I'm going to have fun kicking her butt. I shall avenge Naruto!



i'll smack that sorry-ass bitch with both sakura & naruto.  then omoi with sasuke see how he likes it when making death threats to an uchiha...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

So much Karui hate.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i'll smack that sorry-ass bitch with both sakura & naruto.  then omoi with sasuke see how he likes it when making death threats to an uchiha...



You fewls actually consider Sasuke an Uchiha? That kid is a joke to the clan


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

so is the guy in your sig  ditching your own clan because of not getting the seat for hokage? 

wouldn't it be kickass if you could play 4 people at once on storm generations offline/online?  i swear i wouldn't put down my controller if that kind of mechanic were implemented!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Dat Madara.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

traitor


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Uchihas'=Shit, anyway.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

So, what's the latest? Miss anything interesting over the past eight days or so?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Uchihas'=Shit, anyway.



obito and itachi would like to have a word with you.

and if they = shit then whats the sig meant for anyway?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> so is the guy in your sig  ditching your own clan because of not getting the seat for hokage?



He ditched the clan because they were making stupid choices, Sasuke's doing god knows what because people in Konoha were laughing. Madara is no where near the fail that is Sasuke 



> wouldn't it be kickass if you could play 4 people at once on storm generations offline/online?  i swear i wouldn't put down my controller if that kind of mechanic were implemented!



Do you mean 2 vs 2? Agh, I can just imagine all the awesome tag teams that'll be derived from this  Akatsuki pairs would fit quite well.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if, and if so, where, comicon gets streamed?

As NUNSG and Ultimate tenkaichi'll be there


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Inactive thread

i knew


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He ditched the clan because they were making stupid choices, Sasuke's doing god knows what because people in Konoha were laughing. Madara is no where near the fail that is Sasuke
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean 2 vs 2? Agh, I can just imagine all the awesome tag teams that'll be derived from this  Akatsuki pairs would fit quite well.



"there all laughing at me!!!!!!!"   i had to lol. then he later came back and got fodderized by minato, then fuu and torune.zaru sasuke hatred is overrated anyway.

FUCK YEAH  i'd main naruto, minato, kushina, and sakura against the uchihas and clame victory!!!!


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

This thread got inactive
why
i remember when everyone posted here
now
the hype is gone
that sucks
also this game





probably


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Geez
i hope that Choji has his butterfly form
at least his pre timeskip form


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 21, 2011)

V said:


> This thread got inactive
> why
> i remember when everyone posted here
> now
> ...



I knew everyone would get lonely if I didn't post again.


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Seriously.
Where are all the people?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

*Source: *


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

V said:


> Seriously.
> Where are all the people?



SLEEPING 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> "there all laughing at me!!!!!!!"   i had to lol. then he later came back and got fodderized by minato, then fuu and torune.zaru sasuke hatred is overrated anyway.



 I think you mean Madara fodderized Fuu/Torune. And show me someone who *won't* be fodderized by Minato, Kishimoto made him God, he cannot be defeated . But in all technicality, Madara did kill Minato, after all, if he wasn't there, Minato would have lived, SO HA! 



> FUCK YEAH  i'd main naruto, minato, kushina, and sakura against the uchihas and clame victory!!!!



I'd main Karin who can pwn all the Uzumaki's solo 

 Sakura loses by default


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Source: *



They don't look so bad.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Source: *



Not really impressed with Sasuke. Like we haven't seen him use chidori enough as it is  Kishi could have tried something different. Seeing as that's Susano Sasuke, he pretty much had new material to work with to make it portray that more...


----------



## Sesha (Jul 21, 2011)

Those artworks look okay for the most part. The promo stuff they use for magazines and such are really bad, though. Overall their 2D art ranges from mediocre to terrible. 
It honestly baffles me how CC2 can have so great animators, yet have their 2D art consistently look so awful.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Lolol Onoki's face still gets me


----------



## Sesha (Jul 21, 2011)

Storm 2 had some really shitty promo artworks as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

So I'm guessing Storm 1 takes the lead yet again?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Sasuke actually looks right.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

I do like the pre-timeskip Naruto and post-timeskip Naruto art.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Will we start from the land of waves arc and stop at the kage summit arc?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 21, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Storm 2 had some really shitty promo artworks as well.



Yeah I think Accel 1 had some of the best character art imo, nice and clean. Plus Naruto with a kunai in his mouth was a nice touch.


But anyway, I hope the footage at comic con will at least show one improvement to gameplay, it would give me some hope.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Will we start from the land of waves arc and stop at the kage summit arc?



Looks like it, yes.


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Sleeping..?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the story fights against Team Dosu.

You'll play as Sakura first, next Lee, then Ino-Shika-Cho and finally Sasuke. Also, with the way they made new fights in NUNS2 (e.g. Naruto vs.Sasuke), there could even be a Neji vs. Team Dosu as well squashed in before Sasuke.

Also looking forward to Sand Siblings vs. Team Shigure.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Looks like it, yes.



Excellent.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Yeah I think Accel 1 had some of the best character art imo, nice and clean. Plus Naruto with a kunai in his mouth was a nice touch.
> 
> 
> But anyway, I hope the footage at comic con will at least show one improvement to gameplay, it would give me some hope.



Yeah I noticed that too, Accel's art was even better than STORM'S.  Generations is looking ok though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

139 pages!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's get to 1000!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Hai, Aeion chibi!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Hai, Neo baka!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 21, 2011)

1,000 pages or bust!


----------



## Blatman (Jul 21, 2011)

What day of comiccon will they show this game anyone know?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

are they even gonna show the game on comic con? maybe some footage anyone know?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Hai, Aeion......fuck it.


----------



## Sera (Jul 21, 2011)

AFK.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hai, Aeion......fuck it.



You gave up already? 

Oh, Neo, when are you going............. fuck it


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Hai, Neo baka!



This made me lol IRL.

gg Aeion.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This made me lol IRL.
> 
> gg Aeion.



Herrherr, thank you, thank you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuck it.........


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2011)

i will :ho

any update???


----------



## Saru (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm pretty certain it'll be shown off at the convention tomorrow at four.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate you Viridiiuuuummm  

I've been looking for an Izuna avatar for CENTURIES


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I hate you Viridiiuuuummm
> 
> I've been looking for an Izuna avatar for CENTURIES


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

This thread is active again
...Fuck it


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

San Diego comic con video same as the french one


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

My sound 4 better be in here or fuck it......... 

Back to UNS2.


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> San Diego comic con video same as the french one



shit               .


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Deidara will be boss. I can feel it.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Deidara will be boss. I can feel it.



Deidare will be spam again. I can feel it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Deidare will be spam again. I can feel it.



Which what makes him boss, if used right.


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

I will main him no matter what.
even if he'd have spammy combos.
even if i'd get hate mail.
because he is my favourite character.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> San Diego comic con video same as the french one



I like how both of them emphasized the fact that combos are still unsafe Kinda sad that its the same old demo but oh well


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9

about time for some activity


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure if the entire news update was posted yet, so just in case:

*Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Team Specials*



> The world famous San Diego Comic Con (SDCC) has opened it’s doors to the public, and Naruto fans have the opportunity to enjoy the Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations demo! From the footage we have seen, it looks like the exact same as the one at the Japan Expo, where the only playable characters are Sasuke, Raikage, pre-timeskip, and timeskip Naruto. You may have already seen this, but one thing we don’t recall any footage of from Japan Expo are of the team specials.
> 
> Well, lucky us, because fans at SDCC have recorded some footage of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations team specials. If you look at the second video, you’ll find team specials after the 3 minute mark. They look exactly like the team specials from Storm 2, which we’re not sure if it’s a bad thing cause they were always rewarding to pull off, but in terms of other fans, we doubt they will be happy. But who knows, this is just the demo, team specials could be different by the time the actual game comes out in the Spring of 2012.



You can watch the recorded NUNSG video material 

*Source:*


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

When is the demo coming out?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

isn't the CC2 president goinna say something in comic-con?


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Game play is exactly the same as UNS2. 

I'm looking forward to the new characters though!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

This would have been better as DLC.... Just SAYIN!


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2011)

well seeing as the entire comic con is mad boring, I figured it would be the same demo, nothing new


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

son. i am dissapoint


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

*@Asakuna* Check the Naruto FC.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't seen the shortened version of PMS Naruto's special yet >.>


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

thats what pisses me off. are people in comic-con that crappy at pulling at both pts/ts naruto's ougi???


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright, seeing as there aren't going to be much changes, most thing to look for are more characters. So I'm just rooting for that now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

that is if CC2 doesn't respond to our feedbacks


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

I want the demo!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> This would have been better as DLC.... Just SAYIN!



i agree but they just wanted to hurry a new game and make more money


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

One random feature, I'd like to see in Generations would be the ability to play without support characters in Team Battles and Ranked Matches.

Just to show off/humiliate spammers even more!


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2011)

well the ppl good at knj and using characters with quick recovery wins


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

They cannot release a game with such a broken system as the KnJ system in NUNS2.

They just can't..


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2011)

I doubt cc2 will mend whatever faults they have, the way ppl think, and the team ougi needs to be like accel for those who re compatible with each other, less compatible ones should have the current team ougi


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They cannot release a game with such a broken system as the KnJ system in NUNS2.
> 
> They just can't..



I agree with this. Just gonna be another UNS2 with new, preskip characters, and an added arc.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I agree with this. Just gonna be another UNS2 with new, preskip characters, and an added arc.



I wouldnt really mind the gameplay not changing if it wasn't for that obviously flawed system within the gameplay.


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> thats what pisses me off. are people in comic-con that crappy at pulling at both pts/ts naruto's ougi???



I doubt it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I wouldnt really mind the gameplay not changing if it wasn't for that obviously flawed system within the gameplay.



Even so, some people will literally sit there, play for hours, and figuring out every trick to the game like they did this one.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Even so, some people will literally sit there, play for hours, and figuring out every trick to the game like they did this one.



But that's ok, as putting time in a game should pay off.

Unlike repeatedly tapping R2 to dodge *everything*, without repercussions.


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 22, 2011)

I wonder, will Kankouro get the Sasori puppet?


----------



## Saru (Jul 22, 2011)

He better... I expect this game to stop at the Confining Jinchuuriki arc. 

But really, bringing back support only characters?






I thought CC2 learned their lesson.


EDIT: I dunno if you guys saw this, and I'm not gonna sift through 140 pages to see.

The Mizukage looks like the sh**.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But that's ok, as putting time in a game should pay off.
> 
> Unlike repeatedly tapping R2 to dodge *everything*, without repercussions.


I hate seeing that shit. You get some space, come at them, they don't just stand there flinching. (tapping R2 L2) 

Hope the automatic loss when disconnecting is brought in.


shinethedown said:


> I wonder, will Kankouro get the Sasori puppet?



They better.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I wouldnt really mind the gameplay not changing if it wasn't for that obviously flawed system within the gameplay.



Agreed. :/


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I hate seeing that shit. You get some space, come at them, they don't just stand there flinching. (tapping R2 L2)



Yeah, that sucks =/

I hope they fix that. Again, they cannot release a game with such an obvious glaring flaw.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, that sucks =/
> 
> I hope they fix that. Again, they cannot release a game with such an obvious glaring flaw.



It will lose customers & reputation.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It will lose customers & reputation.



Yes they most likely will.

I'm just kinda worried they aren't aware of this problem and/or don't understand how big of a problem this actually is.

Or that they try to fix it, but don't succeed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes they most likely will.
> 
> I'm just kinda worried they aren't aware of this problem and/or don't understand how big of a problem this actually is.
> 
> Or that they try to fix it, but don't succeed.



Well, like I said, if they somehow read the shit loads of email they're getting, they will change it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Well, like I said, if they somehow read the shit loads of email they're getting, they will change it.



I really hope they do change it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Everyone does.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sorry if someone already gave the information, but do you know if there will be a new trailer or something else new about NSUNSG during the Comic'Con?
I already know the Japan Expo playable demo is present, but will there be some fresh news about the game this saturday?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But that's ok, as putting time in a game should pay off.
> 
> Unlike repeatedly tapping R2 to dodge *everything*, without repercussions.



i hate that shit!  evbery freakin time i'm facing someone they'll just stand there and repeatadly KnJ whenever i attack or throw stuff at them. and the shitty part is that they'll always get away with spamming you whenever you try to kick their ass and win...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i hate that shit!  evbery freakin time i'm facing someone they'll just stand there and repeatadly KnJ whenever i attack or throw stuff at them. and the shitty part is that they'll always get away with spamming you whenever you try to kick their ass and win...



Exactly.

Defense is by far the best 'offense' in this game.

And that's a bad thing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

The characters actually have good melee, but we pull them off 25% of the time.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The characters actually have good melee, but we pull them off 25% of the time.



If with melee you mean.. melee attacks other than tilts then it's actually 0% of the time


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn tilts. They the new spamming moves. Especially Itachi's.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Damn tilts. They the new spamming moves. Especially Itachi's.



If tilts weren't in the game, the KnJ system would be even worse.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, it would.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate it with a steadily growing passion an it seems like Im th eonly one that'll actually fight an say fuck jutsu and support most of the time but that doesnt get yu victories.. Spamming an camping an being a lil bitch online is the way of the ninja it seems.. Glad I have brother cuz we bought the game to actually FIGHT each other not sit back an let our support do the trick!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd much rather fight members here than random people online.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Why must people tease me with Sasuke? 

I'm looking at you, @The Sauce.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

People online are getting more and more pathetic. I basically have a counter for every goddamn spam type because those are the only bitches who seem to find my online these days


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

How many spam types are there now?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Just naming a few,

Deidara = counter with Temari
Sasori = counter with Sasori
Kunai = counter with dash
ougi = varies
grab= varies
knj = counter with kunai (varies)


And so on...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone ever fought VanishingBow? This fucker has destroyed the innocent name Hidan has, he'll jump block the whole battle, and if you do anything such as dash,jump, use item, he'll sub + ougi, dash + ougi, anything + ougi, because Hidan's is so fast. Then if he wins, he'll pm you saying "FAILURE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH", and if he loses, he leaves game, still pming you saying "FAILURE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH". We have some mentally ill people playing this game it's disturbing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

I usually use Ino for Deidara & Naruto for Sasori.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

What if they put a tournament like event in here?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 22, 2011)

Doubt it.


----------



## Sera (Jul 22, 2011)

Ino is a great counter for fireball spammers. Her flower bomb goes through the fireball, stopping it and still hits the target perfectly at a long distance.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

She does it for the birds.

@AK47

I hope so.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Lmao, I can imagine how corrupted the tournies would be. All those bastards will be playing their hardest, using all the cheap tactics they can dig out of their asses as far as they can  It'll be pandemonium, and CC2 will no longer give a darn for another 8 months while they gather up your money from another scandal of a game


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

That tournament would be hard.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

In more ways than one  giggity


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, Quagmire.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

i hate it when spammers knj their way out of ougi's whenever you get the precis timing to kick their ass.  there needs to be something done about that right away.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

KNJ'g out of team ougi's too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

that makes me  even more....i thought team ougi's were knj proof but i was clearly wrong.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Should have seen my face the first time I saw it happen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2011)

at least make knj locked during oufi's and maybe i'll let it slide


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 22, 2011)

NUNS 1 mechanics fixes all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ It do.
10char


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i thought team ougi's were knj proof but i was clearly wrong.



Here's something worse than knj'ing a Team Ougi all together  even more. It actually happened to me once

*First 20 seconds of the video *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmG3vWnrlZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I have no problem with people KnJing out of stuff. I can KnJ out of everything with relative ease. This isn't the problem. The problem is that you lose <10% of your chakra when subbing, as opposed to, oh... IDK, 20%. Please CC2, fix chakra demand.

And about the whole spamming thing, I just figure out the way my opponent plays at the beginning of the match and proceed to dodge everything accordingly, while throwing SHURIKEN. Almost as if I'm trying to stop them from going into an awakening. After their chakra is out of the sub--->jutsu range, I can safely combo. My win streak has skyrocketed since I started doing this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Lol, I have no problem with people KnJing out of stuff. I can KnJ out of everything with relative ease. This isn't the problem. The problem is that you lose <10% of your chakra when subbing, as opposed to, oh... IDK, 20%. Please CC2, fix chakra demand.



No, the success rate is corrupt. Changing the consumption rate won't change people from sub --> charge --> sub --> charge, rinse and repeat.

Going to UNS1 mechanics will fix most of the major problems. Subbing actually took skill and it made melee useful.


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't argue with you there-- Storm 1's system was heaps better (as far as combs are concerned), but since I can't see them doing that now, and I think increasing chakra demand might also work. IDK, I just don't give my opponent the chance to build up chakra. I guess it's a lot easier for me suggest this due to the way I play.

Also, WTF is up with short range jutsu in Storm? Why is Taka Sasuke's jutsu so much better than Kakashi's? And if Jiraiya was as fast as Minato and SM Naruto, he'd be practically OP. Lastly, fix BS recoil times. Taka Sasuke, Kakashi, and Orochimaru are all suffering.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

this reminds me of how people considered melee better than brawl 

btw i finally found a video of PTS naruto showing his ougi.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeeUAMFSSVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Jul 23, 2011)

looks so OP.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> this reminds me of how people considered melee better than brawl
> 
> btw i finally found a video of PTS naruto showing his ougi.
> 
> ...



Quite awesome.

Thanks for sharing.



Viridium said:


> looks so OP.



Thanks for sharing, too.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Just naming a few,
> 
> Deidara = counter with Temari
> Sasori = counter with Sasori
> ...



I counter Deidara with Neji personally, and just ougi through all the spam. Ino works well as well though.
There were dark days when I was a Sasori user (he even got up to my third most played) but now I never use him. If I counter puppets with puppets it's always Kankuro.

I once fought a Sasuke (Taka) that virtually only used KnJ. I was using original Naruto and he hit me with a Chidori after the first KnJ and then merely stood there, not countering any of my future attacks.
Right at the end though, I hit him with an Odama Rasengan, then back dashed until I won! 

My new top three ranked characters these days are Kabuto, Karin and Kakashi. I got Kakashi up there to complete the "Ka" pattern.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Here's something worse than knj'ing a Team Ougi all together  even more. It actually happened to me once
> 
> *First 20 seconds of the video *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmG3vWnrlZQ[/YOUTUBE]



Like the other who did a rant, he speaks the truth.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *First 20 seconds of the video *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmG3vWnrlZQ[/YOUTUBE]



I've done that with Gaara's grab. 



Aeion said:


> Going to UNS1 mechanics will fix most of the major problems. Subbing actually took skill and it made melee useful.



How was KnJ different in NUNS1?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

It was used less & like he said, required skill & timing.

UNS2 just repeatedly tapping R2 & L2 whenever something comes flying your way.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It was used less & like he said, required skill & timing.
> 
> UNS2 just repeatedly tapping R2 & L2 whenever something comes flying your way.



How much does NUNS1 cost, nowadays?


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> this reminds me of how people considered melee better than brawl
> 
> btw i finally found a video of PTS naruto showing his ougi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeeUAMFSSVc[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for this!! It seems justu (especially Amaterasu) look a lot better.
And Sasuke is looking gooood.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Bout $20 to $30 I believe.


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

> I deidara spam lol I think it's hilarious but I only use him on NOOB beginners and higher ranked ppl (heroes) and if they choose stupid power types but fuck it spam that shit xD I just needed the stupid titles and get that fuckin achievement once I got the 50 wins fuck that shit it's back on halo & cod etc... It's a fun game but I'll stick to matches on free battle with friends screw online


from youtube


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Bout $20 to $30 I believe.



I see..

I might pick that one up, too, as februari is still quite far away.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Lowlifes. 

I would pick it up, too.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 23, 2011)

yup thats the game, it cant be helped, anyone can turn spammer, its up to you to restrict yourself, like spamming grabs every opening you get rather than go for melee. I understand when someone is losing and has to use ougi to catch up its understandable, but most of the time,ppl ougi to team ougi the entire match, no fun in that. I can decide to play the same way, after all i ve played many high level players I know their tactics already, but I prefer my method of spamming taijutsu when I get the chance, when I win its so much satisfying especially against spammers. but oh well this 2.5 game is the exact same thing, I hope they can rectify the issues otherwise I dont see much hope for Storm 3


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see..
> 
> I might pick that one up, too, as februari is still quite far away.



What's happening in February?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm guessing his birthday.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait.. Generations comes out in Feruari, right?

That's what I was referring to.. or so I thought.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

It do?


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

It does?! Really? O:


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It do?





Red Haba?ero said:


> It does?! Really? O:



I always mix up games' release dates, though.



^says _most likely_ march 2012.

I really thought februari..

Then I guess Skyward sword or Tales of Graces'll be released in februari..

Again, I always mix up games' release dates.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

3/12/12?!


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, well, at least it isn't coming out at the end of next year! :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 3/12/12?!



Well, no news on the specifics, yet, as far as I can find.



Red Haba?ero said:


> Oh, well, at least it isn't coming out at the end of next year! :33



Indeed. 

Also, Neo, do we have eachother added on PSN?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It was used less & like he said, required skill & timing.
> 
> UNS2 just repeatedly tapping R2 & L2 whenever something comes flying your way.



By timing, does that mean that mashing didn't work?

If so, I don't know why they'd edit the system to require less skill...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

PSN ID?


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 3/12/12?!



12/3/12. There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> By timing, does that mean that mashing didn't work?
> 
> If so, I don't know why they'd edit the system to require less skill...



Something like that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> 12/3/12. There, I fixed it for you.



Now it's worse!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> PSN ID?



ScizorSB

And yours?


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Now it's worse!



It's the English way of saying a date. 12/3/12 is the 12th of March 2012!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Neobardock7621


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Neobardock7621



That sounds familiar..

Let me see if I already have you added

1sec

Edit: I didn't have you added yet, but I've added you just now.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 23, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I'm sorry if someone already gave the information, but do you know if there will be a new trailer or something else new about NSUNSG during the Comic'Con?
> I already know the Japan Expo playable demo is present, but will there be some fresh news about the game this saturday?


No one? 

Any Gamespot or IGN preview, report or Interview?

I'm shocked if nothing is done today to cover that game...


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there any chance of Kakashi Gaiden characters being in this? I can't see how Rin will have a move set though.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> By timing, does that mean that mashing didn't work?
> 
> If so, I don't know why they'd edit the system to require less skill...



Most likely it was to accommodate the lag that occurs when playing online. Even at a perfect connection, there is going to be a miniscule amount of lag in most cases, so they made it easier for the sake of online play. 

I don't know if people are still writing in, or if people new to the thread have missed that whole portion of it. But we still need to keep writing to CC2, especially since the game mechanics look exactly the same in Generations so far. Below is their email address and a link to the email I wrote them.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait, Part 1 is going to be in this game?

Pre-Order'd


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

CC2 better read ShinobiMuramasa's email or else


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I don't know if people are still writing in, or if people new to the thread have missed that whole portion of it. But we still need to keep writing to CC2, especially since the game mechanics look exactly the same in Generations so far. Below is their email address and a link to the email I wrote them.


I think making sure support characters aren't exclusive to a single character needs to be more of a priority. If the game mechanics stay the same it'll still be a fun game but if they restrict the combinations you can have by not allowing you to use a support you want with another character it'll be a disappointment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

*Raikage & Sasuke combo's plus VS*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU370J4ZId8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Great video, Senju!!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

I hop Sleepy Naruto is in it! Sleepy Naruto vs Hokage Naruto!

There should always costume changes for those who have worn different things, Akatsuki Karin, Robed Kakuzu, Hokage Sakura, alternative Kankuro face paint etc. There aren't too many and it shouldn't be too hard to implement.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Hokage Sakura?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

didn't kishi laugh at sakura being hokage?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Not really impressed with Sasuke. Like we haven't seen him use chidori enough as it is  Kishi could have tried something different. Seeing as that's Susano Sasuke, he pretty much had new material to work with to make it portray that more...


yeah ,his art should have had the Susano'o ribs.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Hokage Sakura?



If Naruto gets a Hokage costume I think everyone should have one.

Hokage Sakura, Hokage Chouji, Hokage Sasuke, Hokage Udon, Hokage Karin, Hokage Lars etc.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> If Naruto gets a Hokage costume I think everyone should have one.
> 
> Hokage Sakura, Hokage Chouji, Hokage Sasuke, Hokage Udon, Hokage Karin, Hokage Lars etc.



That's terrible logic.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> If Naruto gets a Hokage costume I think everyone should have one.
> 
> Hokage Sakura, Hokage Chouji, Hokage Sasuke, Hokage Udon, Hokage Karin, Hokage Lars etc.



I don't agree with that, personally. :33 Especially Lars! He's a Tekken character.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Darth said:


> That's *terrific* logic.



Wasn't that what you meant?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

did anyone notice in the video i posted that you no longer die from grab when your health bar is nearly 0?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> did anyone notice in the video i posted that you no longer die from grab when your health bar is nearly 0?



Yeah! I was wondering how they both never KO'd after all of that.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I don't agree with that, personally. :33 Especially Lars! He's a Tekken character.



Don't discriminate against Lars. 

He has every right to reach his dream of being Hokage! Believe it!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Tsunade is definitely the hoekage.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Dattebane!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

That hoekage.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't think about bashing Mei with that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2011)

i want to see some Zabuza gameplay whit his Ultimate and stuff.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> this reminds me of how people considered melee better than brawl
> 
> btw i finally found a video of PTS naruto showing his ougi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeeUAMFSSVc[/YOUTUBE]



Wow. Leave it up to CC2 to single handedly half ass the ougis even of Part 1 characters. 

This really is a copy & paste game, isn't it? This _really is_ copy & paste


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

they said they were gonna shorten it beforehand.....except it looks so WEIRD


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sasuke's combos looks pretty safe, going to use him probly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

except for his amatersasu spamming  i mean why not put chidori in there instead?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> except for his amatersasu spamming  i mean why not put chidori in there instead?



Naaah, Chidori is so boring lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Sasuke's combos looks pretty safe, going to use him probly.



*Looks at avatar* You sure it isn't because you're a Sasuke fanboy? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> except for his amatersasu spamming  i mean why not put chidori in there instead?



Yeah, but his Amaterasu doesn't initiate instant knockback, it's like you continuously get hit 4-5 times, so it looks pretty easy to knj, even if spammed


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Sasuke because he's an asshole.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

sasuke's birthday 

i heard where getting NEW info on generations at 4 p.m.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> I like Sasuke because he's an asshole.



Then I'm guessing you'll love the Fourth Kazekage 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> sasuke's birthday
> 
> i heard where getting NEW info on generations at 4 p.m.



Hm, I look forward to an hour from now


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

How much is the clock in where you live??


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

In Canada, it's 3:16 right now  Wonder how it is for Mr Sasori boy


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

2:18 for me, mr. sharinganz sir


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> In Canada, it's 3:16 right now  Wonder how it is for Mr Sasori boy


----------



## G (Jul 23, 2011)

22.21 for me


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

21:26 for me. 
Europe

So, one hour and 33 minutes away from generations news?

My body is ready


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


>



Is that even supposed to be slightly amusing?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> 21:26 for me.
> Europe
> 
> So, one hour and 33 minutes away from generations news?
> ...



Dude, you're from Europe too?  which country?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Dude, you're from Europe too?  which country?



Holland.

And you?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Holland.
> 
> And you?



kijk nou! een Hollander! 

Belgium next door


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> kijk nou! een Hollander!
> 
> Belgium next door



I should've just read your location @me

But then you're quite close to where I live. 
En ja, ik ben een Hollander. 

Also, 5555th post.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

English pls


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

I told him I was, indeed, Dutch. 

So, exactly one hour 'till potential awesome news.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> English pls



wut are you talking _aboot_, Canadian?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 23, 2011)

What do you guys think aboot the Rasnegan spam?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

shit. especially with minato spammers


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Stop talking dirty, fellas.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> If Naruto gets a Hokage costume I think everyone should have one.
> 
> Hokage Sakura, Hokage Chouji, Hokage Sasuke, Hokage Udon, Hokage Karin, Hokage Lars etc.



naruto got a hokage costume because kishi released a sketch of naruto in hokage attire in the last fanbook. kishi has not done this for other characters so only expect naruto with hokage cloak.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't be mean to Canadians.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

It's almost time for the news 

Two more minutes.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

What's going on?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

whats the news about? maybe a demo release date


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

That'd be great.

Finally some material to get our hands on.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Deidara being confirmed god tier.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooh, this is exciting.  I hope it's great information.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Ooh, this is exciting.  I hope it's great information.



We all do 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

2 minutes passed, bro.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

so the info was gonna come at 4 o clock. what time zone? cause it is 1:15pm in san diego where comic con is at


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so the info was gonna come at 4 o clock. what time zone? cause it is 1:15pm in san diego



lol.

Minus 16 minutes may have turned into 2 hours and 45 mins. 

But I'm not sure which time zone


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

The suspense.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

i had my fingers crossed for nothing .........yet


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

It's 5:16 P.M. here.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

It's 10:21pm here.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

is the info coming from japan or from comic con?


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

*@Gabe* Where is your sig from?  It looks badarse.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

i think comic con 

4:37 here


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

23:35 (11:35 pm)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Minato even looks cool with a troll face.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

So 22:07 P.M is 10:07 P.M?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i think comic con



I think so, too.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Minato even looks cool with a troll face.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

You're a real comedian.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

There he is.   

That's a bad mother-shut your mouth!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm bored.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Why was team Art so badass?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why was team Art so badass?



because it was spamable


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Them two. So original.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

I am disappointed that Sasuke's shirt doesn't come off in this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Nobody wants to see a bird chest.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I am disappointed that Sasuke's shirt doesn't come off in this game.



So many things to say, so little time.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I am disappointed that Sasuke's shirt doesn't come off in this game.



You've got enough fanfiction and yaoi footage already!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> *@Gabe* Where is your sig from?  It looks badarse.



one of the playstation 2 video game jutsu cut-scenes.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Chill out.  

Hate that word.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You've got enough fanfiction and yaoi footage already!



I am a member of the Naruto x Sasuke FC after all...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i think comic con
> 
> 4:37 here



so it is barely 2:48 there in san diego where the thing is at. i was an hour off


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so it is barely 1:48 there in san diego where the thing is at.



Well, 2 hours and 12 mins left, then.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I am a member of the Naruto x Sasuke FC after all...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I am a member of the Naruto x Sasuke FC after all...



So there's no need for yaoi footage in a game 

 

+repped


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't say I wanted yaoi in the game! Noooo. 

You're not all homophobic, are you? O:


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Enjoying your neg?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I didn't say I wanted yaoi in the game! Noooo.
> 
> You're not all homophobic, are you? O:


It's a video game, not a hentai dvd. besides, I'm not homophobic, but I don't want to see yaoi action 


NeoKurama said:


> Enjoying your neg?


I can see she is quite enjoying it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

yaoi in gaming.....don't want.

godamnit i hate waiting for suprises!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Yaoi scum.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> yaoi in gaming.....don't want.
> 
> godamnit i hate waiting for suprises!



Better not be a yaoi surprise


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Let's start with the predictions 

I think they'll reveal some characters.
I hope Anko is one of them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a feeling that we can play with all six paths of Pain.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

i predict epicness being shown


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i predict epicness being shown



I hope so.

But a little more specific would be nice.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

ill be happy if they reveal RM naruto will be in the game even if he is a DLC or a hidden character


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

With no feats even shown in the manga yet? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Looks at avatar* You sure it isn't because you're a Sasuke fanboy?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but his Amaterasu doesn't initiate instant knockback, it's like you continuously get hit 4-5 times, so it looks pretty easy to knj, even if spammed


it is not Amaterasu ,it is *Inferno Style:Flame Control*.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> it is not Amaterasu ,it is *Inferno Style:Flame Control*.



Oh my, my... 

I was mistaken


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Not once did I say I wanted yaoi in a video game.  All I was saying was that they should have made Sasuke shirtless again. 

Oi, sensei. Why didn't you message me back?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

You messaged me?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

NaruSasu teams in UNS2 is yaoi gaming. I seen before actually.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Not once did I say I wanted yaoi in a video game.  All I was saying was that they should have made Sasuke shirtless again.
> 
> Oi, sensei. Why didn't you message me back?


Hebi Sasuke probably be the only version that can be shirtless.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You messaged me?



Yes... Hours ago, you ninnie!  I couldn't train because I didn't know who I'm supposed to be using!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

We are god!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> We are god!



You are pathetic, I am So6p 



Red Haba?ero said:


> Yes... Hours ago, you ninnie!  I couldn't train because I didn't know who I'm supposed to be using!



You use the same characters you've been using this whole time! 

Don't switch up too often, or you won't be used to which char you stay with and you won't improve! :WOW


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll stick with the same one then...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm what, Genin?


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 better read ShinobiMuramasa's email or else



Thanks Asakuna no Senju! I really hope they read it too... 

By the way, where did you hear we would be getting new info? Hopefully there will be a lot more gameplay changes to come. Them making grabs unable to kill is a nice touch, hopefully there will be more changes like that to encourage the use of combos.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

I want Shigure


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I want Sakon/Ukon.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

According to  video Raikage cannot use his chakra dash mid combo during his Awakening. So if that's the case, Minato, Gai, and Lee probably can't either... I don't think that's a good, at least those characters being able to do that slightly encouraged the use of their combos. >_>


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Any combo in awakening is not a combo in our book


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks like compared to Storm 2, it may be easier to guard break. But guard breaking still seems useless since the opponent is still able to KnJ. -_-


----------



## Jaga (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry if this isn't new, but I just saw an interview where the CC2 pres says all Naruto and Naruto Shippuden characters ever in the show will be playable


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaga said:


> Sorry if this isn't new, but I just saw an interview where the CC2 pres says all Naruto and Naruto Shippuden characters ever in the show will be playable



Thanks for posting that. The headline is misleading though. It actual article doesn't say they'll all be playable, it says you'll be able to "involve" everyone. So we're probably looking at some support only characters, which is fine depending on who they are.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaga said:


> Sorry if this isn't new, but I just saw an interview where the CC2 pres says all Naruto and Naruto Shippuden characters ever in the show will be playable





> One of the interesting things Matsuyama-san reveals about Generations, which begins at the 2:30 mark, is that they have included “all characters from the childhood Naruto series all the way to the Shippuden saga. So, this game will involve the most characters and it will allow all players to be able to access every single character that they’ve actually seen in the whole series.”



That is amazing news. That means all our wishes, character wise, are granted. :irira

Anko, Kurenai, Dosu and more. 

I hope it's not a mistranslation/misinterpetation.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoa... SHIGURE IS CONFIRMED?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

good new so probably the kage guards will not only be support by playable on their own.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> good new so probably the kage guards will not only be support by playable on their own.



I was about to say this^ 

This means Darui etc. aren't Raikage support only


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> good new so probably the kage guards will not only be support by playable on their own.



But that contradicts with their earlier statement of laying back on characters who haven't portrayed much in the anime...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But that contradicts with their earlier statement of laying back on characters who haven't portrayed much in the anime...



Indeed, but let's believe what's best for us for now: all 'till the end of the Kage summit arc'll be playable.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But that contradicts with their earlier statement of laying back on characters who haven't portrayed much in the anime...



all the kage gaurds have shown their powers except for onokis granddaughter. so i doubt she will have her lava and cement jutsus all she showed in the kage meeting was her earth interlocking defense. but all the other should have jutsus darui his storm release but no black lightning. onokis other guard his golem. meis will probably have one his sword release and the other the byakugan. C his genjutsu attack. and danozu will have fuu will have his mid trade tech and the other his poisonous bugs.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm anticipating this game even more now.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Will we see the other Kages fight sometime soon?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

i wonder how they will do onkis flying will he only fly in awakening or all the time. he seems to always fly since he is so short.


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the rep, Sciz!


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, but Bullshit translation imo.
Maybe every character from first gen and Shipp?den series will be available in the game, but not playable. The system of "support characters only" is confirmed since months, so I think the dubbed translation is so bad...

Gamespot already put in its site the Impact screens as Generations screens, so I don't trust them anymore about Naruto news :


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> all the kage gaurds have shown their powers except for onokis granddaughter. so i doubt she will have her lava and cement jutsus all she showed in the kage meeting was her earth interlocking defense. but all the other should have jutsus darui his storm release but no black lightning. onokis other guard his golem. meis will probably have one his sword release and the *other the byakugan*. C his genjutsu attack. and danozu will have fuu will have his mid trade tech and the other his poisonous bugs.



Oh yes, because Hinata and Neji has Byakugan jutsus/ougis 

Everyone you've said is just jutsu worthy, but not ougi, nor awakening. I don't know how they're going to be in the game without being unbelievably shit/unpopular.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh yes, because Hinata and Neji has Byakugan jutsus/ougis
> 
> Everyone you've said is just jutsu worthy, but not ougi, nor awakening. I don't know how they're going to be in the game without being unbelievably shit/unpopular.



yes but karin used perfume jutsu in the anime no so they can add anything for AO. they will probably make him do hyuuga combos. but like i said all the other have shown something other then onokis daughter.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

XD I guess people are completely ignoring my post pointing out that no where in the interview did they say all the characters would be playable. They just said that they would all be "accessible", in other words some will be support only.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> XD I guess people are completely ignoring my post pointing out that no where in the interview did they say all the characters would be playable.


No, I agree with your point of view.
But Gamespot dubbed translation is not clear enough.

And if you add this...
- 

-


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 23, 2011)

I only play online because of the trophys, so I dont care so much about the gameplay anymore.. Just use Storm 1s and I am happy..!! What I want to see is battle damage, more characters, customizible jutsus and ultimate jutsus..! Every character to have more than 2 jutsus like in the old days(ps2 times) with both jutsus to be charge able which gives us 4 jutsus per character in one battle plus 1 ultimate jutsu!! More known stages!! Alternate outfits (made up outfits for those who has just 1 outfit in the manga.. Use outfits from Manga covers like Chuunin or Jounin Pts Naruto)

More combos, customizible items and throw able items like shurikens, kunais and other items..! Apperance customizing where you can choose to remove headbands and add necklage and so on (got this idea from bleach: blade battlers)

Action adventure rpg story mode like impact, hack g.u, accel 1 & 2 and rise of a ninja and Broken Bond!!

I almost forgot to mention that I want jutsu clashes back, awakened ougis back, start in awakened mode back offline, figures back in collection!, wall walking back without getting punched into the wall but just walkover up to it more like in the ps2 games..! Openings in battle back!!

Other things I also almost forgot to mention that I want are these; be able to use others jutsus like Sasuke to use Rasengan and Naruto to use Tobiramas Water Wall jutsu..! And special team ougis like in the old games (Itachi/Kisame, Sasuke/Orochimaru and many more) and finally I want bijuus and summons to be playable too!! Fight against giants is fun like Pains vs Gamabunta or Gamabunta vs Shukaku 1 Tail.. Before a battle starts when choosing a summon you should be able to choose who to ride it to, forexample when choosing Gamabunta you can choose to have Jiraya, Minato or Naruto to ride it or no one just for the fun ;D

DONT GET LAZY CC2!! Fill these whishes of mine and I'm happy ;D

-LS-


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> XD I guess people are completely ignoring my post pointing out that no where in the interview did they say all the characters would be playable. They just said that they would all be "accessible", in other words some will be support only.


So does this mean the character exclusive supports rumour is less likely now?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> XD I guess people are completely ignoring my post pointing out that no where in the interview did they say all the characters would be playable. They just said that they would all be "accessible", in other words some will be support only.


exactly ,it could also meant that all STORM and STORM2 character will be playable which  is expected.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So does this mean the character exclusive supports rumour is less likely now?



I know this is really worrying you Gaiash. Could you show me where this rumor originated from? Like a scan or something? I'll take a whack at looking through it to see if it actually says they are exclusive, my Japanese is fairly proficient.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 23, 2011)

Now my favorite groups that I thought wouldn't be in it I know will at least be supports.

The parents of all the Konoha 11.
Karui/omoi/samui

and other people like Kurenai Ibiki Anko and Shizune


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

New posters?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

I've just realized we should fear Part 1 Itachi's awakening more than any awakening in this game


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

That fucking Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I know this is really worrying you Gaiash. Could you show me where this rumor originated from? Like a scan or something? I'll take a whack at looking through it to see if it actually says they are exclusive, my Japanese is fairly proficient.


I wish I knew. I heard about it from this thread and people seemed pretty certain of it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That fucking Tsukuyomi.



*2:25 *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZCxM93K5k[/YOUTUBE]

If they implement that into the game, I'd rather fight Sasori users


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 23, 2011)

CC2 should mutliple jutsus in game. That's the only thing I ask for.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

Holy shit  That San Diego Comic Con video someone uploaded earlier... did anyone notice how much damage grabs do now?!

*5:55*


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Holy shit  That San Diego Comic Con video someone uploaded earlier... did anyone notice how much damage grabs do now?!
> 
> *5:55*


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder if some people will perfer UNS2 than this, cause they can't everything the same.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 23, 2011)

The uploader says he'll have the video with Zabuza up in about 2 hours. The jutsu Zabuza had in the video was the Water Dragon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I might actually think about maining Sasuke.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> That could just be the Raikage's or perhaps all the grabs have gotten a damage boost because they are no longer able to KO an opponent.
> 
> Keep watching that person's youtube channel, he's going to be uploading a video of Pretime skip Naruto vs Zabuza.



Since when was it announced that Zabuza will the playable in the demo?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> The uploader says he'll have the video with Zabuza up in about 2 hours. The jutsu Zabuza had in the video was the Water Dragon.



where was this said?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 23, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> That could just be the Raikage's or perhaps all the grabs have gotten a damage boost because they are no longer able to KO an opponent.
> 
> Keep watching that person's youtube channel, he's going to be uploading a video of Pretime skip Naruto vs Zabuza.



Grabs are no longer able to KO? I didn't realise that. But considering how easy grabs (e.g. Minato's) are to pull off and with that amount of damage, I could literally spam grabs and a shuriken to finish a game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

At least they fix that problem.


----------



## DanE (Jul 24, 2011)

ugh they didnt fix the KNJ


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Since when was it announced that Zabuza will the playable in the demo?



He's not playable in the demo but gameplay with Zabuza was shown at the Namco Bandai panel.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 24, 2011)

NOOOOOO Hokages will probably be limited to support roles once again. FUUUUUU


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 24, 2011)

The uploader has ran into some difficulties in posting the videos, so they will be up tomorrow. Follow this topic for more info:


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2011)

Is that Chakra Dashing to the side I see? :3

Sorry if that's nothing new to you guys. I'm just now kind of catching up with all these new videos. Like the changes they made to Sasuke, sad they didn't do anything with Naruto though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2011)

damn, so the namco guy who said hiroshi would reveal more gameplay changes lied?  i just waited hours for nothing...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

We been trolled.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2011)

i want to punch whoever lied about that statement in the face.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa.


----------



## DanE (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep gameplay is the same, FUCK!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Ready for UNS2 all over again.


----------



## DanE (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn didn't they know gameplay was fucked up. Im so mad right now.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

*First Video Of Zabuza In Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations*



> During Namco Bandai’s fighting game panel, CyberConnect2 CEO Hiroshi Matsuyama burst into the room dressed as post time skip Naruto. Tekken series producer Katsuhiro Harada "challenged" Matsuyama to show footage of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations to join Namco’s "fight club."
> 
> Matsuyama took Harada’s offer and demoed Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations by playing a fight between Zabuza and young Naruto.



You can watch the video 

*Source:* 

So, any more news?
Will really all the characters 'till the end of the Kage summit arc be playable?



Red Haba?ero said:


> Thanks for the rep, Sciz!



No prob. ^^

Edit:


ShinobiMuramasa said:


> XD I guess people are completely ignoring my post pointing out that no where in the interview did they say all the characters would be playable. They just said that they would all be "accessible", in other words some will be support only.



Darn it 

Also, they HAVE to fix the KnJ system. They just have to


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> source



We've been talking about that since yesterday. 

But 'access' isn't the word I'd like to read in that context


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *First Video Of Zabuza In Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations*
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch the video



*1:08 - 1:11*
ZABUZA'S GRAB IS THE SAME AS SUIGETSU'S IN STORM 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALSO HIS JUTSU IS THE WATER DRAGON JUTSU SUIGETSU USED!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAARRRRGHGHGh


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> *1:08 - 1:11*
> ZABUZA'S GRAB IS THE SAME AS SUIGETSU'S IN STORM 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ALSO HIS JUTSU IS THE WATER DRAGON JUTSU SUIGETSU USED!!!!!
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRGHGHGh





That's lame 
/understatement


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

they didnt even show zabuza's ultimate.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> they didnt even show zabuza's ultimate.



Indeed.

Well, at least we have the 'all chars accessible' news.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> *1:08 - 1:11*
> ZABUZA'S GRAB IS THE SAME AS SUIGETSU'S IN STORM 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ALSO HIS JUTSU IS THE WATER DRAGON JUTSU SUIGETSU USED!!!!!
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRGHGHGh



My exact reaction as well. 

I'm guessing the aerial combo was used to much to highlight it wasn't Suigetsu's, although it is similar.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> My exact reaction as well.
> 
> I'm guessing the aerial combo was used to much to highlight it wasn't Suigetsu's*, although it is similar.*



That's a bad thing.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

So, I guess now it's wait if our anticipated characters are playable or support only..


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> That's a bad thing.



Yes it is.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Yes it is.



So, or Suigetsu was screwed by beeing turned into support only

or we actually have clones.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, or Suigetsu was screwed by beeing turned into support only
> 
> or we actually have clones.



Yay! The more I see of this game the better it's getting!

So.. support only Suigetsu using a move he shouldn't even be using?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Yay! The more I see of this game the better it's getting!
> 
> So.. support only Suigetsu using a move he shouldn't even be using?



It's a lose/lose situation as it stands now, in regard to Suigetsu/Zabuza

I hope they'll fix it.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Haku's move seemed a rip off of Kakashi's lightning beast jutsu.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nGcx30NFHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 24, 2011)

Motochika said:


> NOOOOOO Hokages will probably be limited to support roles once again. FUUUUUU



No, they had a real fight against the 3rd Hokage so they are going to be playable!! They better be!!!

-LS-


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> *1:08 - 1:11*
> ZABUZA'S GRAB IS THE SAME AS SUIGETSU'S IN STORM 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ALSO HIS JUTSU IS THE WATER DRAGON JUTSU SUIGETSU USED!!!!!
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRGHGHGh


Same sword, same moves, same style, same fighting spirit...
Suigetsu is a Zabuza fanboy, so deal with it.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't believe his grab is identical to Suigetsu, it must just be temporary before they've finished designing it.

*It must be!*

Mustn't it? :amazed


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I can't believe his grab is identical to Suigetsu, it must just be temporary before they've finished designing it.
> 
> *It must be!*
> 
> Mustn't it? :amazed



I sure hope so.

Also, V, your new ava is awesome, lol.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Same sword, same moves, same style, same fighting spirit...
> Suigetsu is a Zabuza fanboy, so deal with it.



Karin was a Sasuke fangirl in NUNS2 and she wasn't virtually identical to Sasuke!

I accept that they're going to be similar, and I can understand the same jutsu. However, they could make up any sort of grab, it shouldn't be exactly the same.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> V, your new ava is awesome.



Sigged


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> Sigged



lol, nice.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nGcx30NFHg[/YOUTUBE]



CC2, you've done it again


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> CC2, you've done it again


Fixed.

You used the wrong smiley on purpose, right?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 24, 2011)

Fucking Naruto Bridge confirmed along with EVERY character we've seen in the series.
Now we're talking CC2  (hoping for Aoba )

Then again, they said "involve". This could extend to support-only characters. If the Hokages are not playable, CC2, so help me...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2011)

V's sig...

zabuza's grab move look sthe same as suigetsu's 

EDIT: apparently this is all the info we'll get out of generations, cc2's panel at comic con is finished.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> V's sig...
> 
> zabuza's grab move look sthe same as suigetsu's
> 
> EDIT: apparently this is all the info we'll get out of generations, cc2's panel at comic con is finished.



Zabuza is the same from NUNS 1 

Now if we can see some Darui and C's gameplay?!?!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 24, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Zabuza is the same from NUNS 1
> 
> Now if we can see some Darui and C's gameplay?!?!



C might replace Pain as my support


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> C might replace Pain as my support



my new team will be Kakashi with Raikage,Sasuke,Bee or Darui as Support... :S

also Mito Gai will be my support as well.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

C and Darui are exclusive supports for Raikage.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

Need of vid of my perfect team!

Dosu with Chojuro (big hammer attack) and Aoba (bats!) support.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> C and Darui are exclusive supports for Raikage.



No! We can't believe that's true! We've got to keep on believing we were misinformed!

I don't want Chojuro to be exclusive to Mei.


----------



## Off the Wall (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> C and Darui are exclusive supports for Raikage.



Where was this even confirmed I haven't seen anything else about this kind of thing except in this thread.


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Aoba.......???
Oh this guy

I dont even remember him.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

Off the Wall said:


> Where was this even confirmed I haven't seen anything else about this kind of thing except in this thread.






> Each village leader has exclusive support characters too. Mizukage can call Chojuro and Ao for help. Akatsuchi and Kurotsuchi are the Tsuchikage?s support characters.



Agh! Too many quotes!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> Aoba.......???
> Oh this guy
> 
> I dont even remember him.



He's first appeared in when Kakuzu and Hidan first fought Asuma, Shikamaru, Izumo and Kotetsu, using his fancy shadow crows.

But he's around in the more recent fight (not yet in the anime) of:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kisame vs Guy when he tries and fails to steal Kisame's chakra, but succeeds in reading his mind a bit!


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

I remember when i saw Deidara (my fav character) gameplay from Storm 2 for the first time.
I was hyped.
Maybe even too much.
Then i started to main him
but people said i spam
i got raped by Deidaras online
now i rarely use him.
So, i hope he will have a different moveset.


----------



## yokito85 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Naruto Ultimate Storm Generation - Lets Email CC2*

Hello,

There Naruto Storm Generations in youtube videos seems like Storm 2.1 (more scenaries and characters). This is a demo, so the game is not finished. Cyberconnect read fans recommendations. So you can send them your recommendations. A lot of fans are doing the same. I had sent them 3 emails, with this suggestions, this is a summary:

I hope they add more jutsus per players, reduce awakenings damage, and refix some chars like Hidan, Yamato, etc.

Also, I said them that we like to play multiplayer game with epic battles, not always the same, who is the most quick making kawarimis for example?


Please send email to cyberconnect with your recommendations:
inq_fun @ cc2.co.jp,
inq_pr @ cc2.co.jp


We can have no same game, We can have a new Storm, that perform the last one, that was awesome but it can be perfomed.......


Well, we can send together our recommendations or w8 for the same game, its our choice 

Its not late, we can change this!

Sorry for my english!!


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jul 24, 2011)

No need to spam CC2 with more wishlists. They know they need to make the game better. Now its about how they respond.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Agh! Too many quotes!


There is a chance this is a mistranslation or poor choice of words from the Jump writers. I still have hope that what they meant was that they have their own personal supports but not that no one else can use them.

Exclusive supports is a stupid idea and takes away one of the most fun parts about having supports in battle, the variety of team ups.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> ShinobiMuramasa.



I never said anything about any Namco representative or the contents of any yet to be seen interview. You must still be mad about that neg I gave you, which is pretty funny. 	



SaiST said:


> Is that Chakra Dashing to the side I see? :3
> 
> Sorry if that's nothing new to you guys. I'm just now kind of catching up with all these new videos. Like the changes they made to Sasuke, sad they didn't do anything with Naruto though.



Hmm it looks to me to just be Sasuke's Ninja Movement to the side. His chakra didn't decrease after doing that and it has the same animation as his side Ninja Movement that he does later in the fight. Side Chakra dashing would be cool though...



DosuIsTheBest said:


> No! We can't believe that's true! We've got to keep on believing we were misinformed!
> 
> I don't want Chojuro to be exclusive to Mei.



Like I said before, since this is just a rumor, if someone could find the source of the scan that says this, I'd be happy to take a look at it and see if it actually mentions exclusive supports.

Also about Zabuza and Suigetsu, it's very likely that they'll make some changes to Suigetsu for the next game based on what he showed against Killer B and just to differentiate him more from Zabuza. As things are right now, Zabuza's Water Dragon appears to be bigger, faster, and has better tracking compared to Suigetsu's. I'm expecting them to give Suigetsu a different jutsu for Generations as it seems they only gave him the Water Dragon since it's been the generic water jutsu and to reiterate the idea that Suigetsu is the "second coming of Zabuza." That and the fact that they had little to work with given Suigetsu's arsenal (which you can see ), I think it's fine for him to have that jutsu. 

People calling CC2 lazy for some of the choices they've made with Storm need to keep a few things in mind. I wrote about this a few pages back so I'll just paste that: 



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> It's not that CC2 isn't as "creative" as they were with the PS2 games or that they've become lazy in terms of character creation, it's just that unlike those games, starting with Storm 2 CC2 has been working under more restrictions. Because Storm 1 did so well and drew so much attention, for Storm 2 Studio Pierrot and Shueisha wanted to act as consultants to help make Storm 2 as accurate as possible. Because of this, CC2 is restricted from making characters from the ground up and from having the characters do things that are clearly outside of their abilities. Karin was the one except for Storm 2 likely because that game didn't include Support Only characters, they wanted to have all of Taka's members, and since the main reason Taka existed in the first place was due to Shueisha pressuring Kishimoto to create a team for Sasuke, Shueisha would be content with CC2 making a moveset for Karin.
> 
> CC2 is still very creative when they don't have those restrictions placed on them. Take Hero/Accel 3 for example, they came up with interesting movesets for Young Kakashi, Obito, Possessed Kabuto, and the 3 playable Pain, with little to work with, and the team jutsu system was well done and interesting. Also take a look at the direction they're going in with Impact. They're creatively changing things and it looks very fun (and the people who have played the demo seem to think it is). The thing with Storm is that it has unofficially become the "official" Naruto game series due to its popularity and now with Studio Pierrot and Shueisha's involvement.
> 
> In some ways that's a problem because it seems to limit CC2's creative options, which are uninhibited in their other Naruto series. But as fans we should keep these things in mind when we set our expectations for their games. The Hero/Accel series and Impact (assuming it will continue) will be the Naruto games through which CC2 can express their creativity, while Storm will remain the unofficial "official" Naruto series.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2011)

i wonder why no one's read that post to understand why CC2 did this


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

@ShinobiMuramasa
If you thought I would get mad over a neg, then you, my friend, is funny.  

Btw, 156 pages!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I can't believe his grab is identical to Suigetsu, it must just be temporary before they've finished designing it.
> 
> *It must be!*
> 
> Mustn't it? :amazed


it better be ,his grab need to be the punch he did on Sasuke or the kick that sent Kakashi flying.


----------



## Creator (Jul 24, 2011)

Played the demo today at HyperJapan (London). Raikage and his two assistance look like Boss. 

Sasuke is over powered...already. ?_?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

It takes a while for him to recover from his grab.

Raikage's grab takes down alot of HP.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 24, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Like I said before, since this is just a rumor, if someone could find the source of the scan that says this, I'd be happy to take a look at it and see if it actually mentions exclusive supports.



What do you mean by "source of the scan", I only saw it on the site:


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

This & that new Tekken are on my list. The first 2, off rip.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

V said:


> Sigged



your ava..........damn you for stealing what i wanted!(jealous as hell)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 24, 2011)

We might get Dosu with Tsuchi/Zaku as support-only


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 24, 2011)

Derpa Derp Derp.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Doing this shit is useless if there making money then they aren't going to change shit


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We might get Dosu with Tsuchi/Zaku as support-only


Shiiiiiiit thats better than anything


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 24, 2011)

Dosu's better then those fodder anyway, Zaku/Kin support only doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if they will add these characters as playable or support only;

- Konohamaru (Playable)
- Konohamaru TS (Playable)
- Baki (Support)
- Iruka (Support - Playable?)
- Mizuki (Playable)
- Hayate (Support - Playable?)
- Izumo (Support Asuma - Playable?)
- Kotetsu (Support Asuma - Playable?)
- Genma (Support)
- Aoba (Support)
- Chouza (Playable)
- Shikaku (Playable)
- Inochi (Playable)
- Shibi (Playable)
- Ebisu (Support Konohamaru, Konohamaru TS - Playable?)
- Sakumo (Support Kakashi Kid - Playable?)
- Rin (Support Kakashi Kid, Obito)
- Hanabi (Playable)
- Hiashi & Hizashi (as one character) (Playable)
- Hana (Support Kiba - Playable?)
- Tsume (Support Kiba - Playable?)
- Homura (Support Hiruzen)
- Koharu (Support Hiruzen)
- Moegi (Support Konohamaru, Konohamaru TS)
- Udon (Support Konohamaru, Konohamaru TS)
- Ibiki (Support, Anko?)
- Madara (Playable)
- Izuna (Support Madara)

One thing that they could add as supports could be summons like Gamabunta and Manda exclusive supports for Jiraya, Minato, Naruto and Orochimaru and Sasuke! That way summons can be added into the gameplay, instead of jumping in like support characters summons are actually summoned (with animations showing you summon them) and they do their attack or trick and puff they vanish in smokes!!

-LS-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Having the Great Naruto Bridge as a battlefield is a good treat. 

I hope this means they'll include as well others like that little valley-ish scenario where Kiba fought Sakon/Ukon, the open field where Lee & Gaara faced Kimimaro and most importantly Unraiko, the stage of Sasuke vs Killerbee, a battlezone that was ignored by adding the Myoboukuzan stage in UNS2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 24, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Having the Great Naruto Bridge as a battlefield is a good treat.
> 
> I hope this means they'll include as well others like that little valley-ish scenario where Kiba fought Sakon/Ukon, the open field where Lee & Gaara faced Kimimaro and most importantly Unraiko, the stage of Sasuke vs Killerbee, a battlezone that was ignored by adding the Myoboukuzan stage in UNS2.



I think we already have the battlefield where Lee/Kimimaro fought.

But Unraikyo is a *MUST*, followed by a _proper_ Boss Battle with Sasuke vs Killerbee. That bullshit in UNS2 was just


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

I doubt Iruka will in the as either. What is he gonna do on the battlefield, yell?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think we already have the battlefield where Lee/Kimimaro fought.
> 
> But Unraikyo is a *MUST*, followed by a _proper_ Boss Battle with Sasuke vs Killerbee. That bullshit in UNS2 was just



Maybe, but personally I think they could give it some more touches to make it look more like in the manga, because the Great Naruto Bridge looks very good.

I agree about Unraikyo and everything else. In fact, it looked like Sasuke's only boss battle was against Itachi, whereas they could have add more to his battle against Orochimaru, Deidara and lastly Bee.

In fact, they gave more Boss battles to Naruto than him (Naruto vs Kakashi, Naruto/KN4 vs Orochimaru, Naruto vs Sasuke, Naruto vs Kakuzu and Naruto vs Pain.)

They should also balance a bit more the order of Boss battles in this game IMO (if there are gonna be any). They gave Gaara his awesome Boss fight with Deidara (and that one wasn't too long in the manga), so I think the same should've been given to Asuma/Shikamaru vs Hidan, Kakashi vs Pain, etc.

With that said, I hope we have the respective Boss fights against Zabuza & Haku in the Land of the Waves arc. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> What do you mean by "source of the scan", I only saw it on the site:



I'm talking about a scan of the page from whatever magazine, probably Jump, that's the source of that information.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I'm satisfied I'm buying this for my Kaguya. 

I see this game will be a mass upgrade of char from UNS2 since it's a hang over game till the end of the Manga( welll UNS3 but this gets DLC so  )


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> * Doing this shit is useless*  if there making money then they aren't going to change shit



You won't believe how many times I said this.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> Well I'm satisfied I'm buying this for my Kaguya.
> 
> I see this game will be a mass upgrade of char from UNS2 since it's a hang over game till the end of the Manga( welll UNS3 but this gets DLC so  )



While this isn't Storm 3, I wouldn't just call it a hang over game till the end of the manga. The interview that said that was proven to be fake and since we can't say for sure when the manga will end or how many arcs are left, Storm 3 could very well come before the end of the manga. At the earliest we'll probably get Storm 3 after the current manga arc is animated, which will be some time from now. I'm expecting we'll get Accel 4 before Storm 3 and that'll cover through the Confining the Jinchuuriki arc then shortly after that, Storm 3. 

So this isn't a Storm to tide us over until the end of series because that being animated is far off. But Storm 3 will be a while away, we'll have to enjoy this, Impact, and probably Accel 4 for a while.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 24, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> While this isn't Storm 3, I wouldn't just call it a hang over game till the end of the manga. The interview that said that was proven to be fake and since we can't say for sure when the manga will end or how many arcs are left, Storm 3 could very well come before the end of the manga. At the earliest we'll probably get Storm 3 after the current manga arc is animated, which will be some time from now. I'm expecting we'll get Accel 4 before Storm 3 and that'll cover through the Confining the Jinchuuriki arc then shortly after that, Storm 3.
> 
> So this isn't a Storm to tide us over until the end of series because that being animated is far off. But Storm 3 will be a while away, we'll have to enjoy this, Impact, and probably Accel 4 for a while.



will they make accel 4 for ps3? 

I'm starting to want to get that instead of generations seeing as they system seems to be WAY better. And I think you read what I said wrong since it says a hang over til the end then I put in well Storm 3 saying it's a in between till then. And wow I didn't know thanks for the update.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> While this isn't Storm 3, I wouldn't just call it a hang over game till the end of the manga. The interview that said that was proven to be fake and since we can't say for sure when the manga will end or how many arcs are left, Storm 3 could very well come before the end of the manga. At the earliest we'll probably get Storm 3 after the current manga arc is animated, which will be some time from now.



That's actually very true  

Regardless of the manga ending or not, Storm 3 will still be released whenever they please, just ending the arc after the war. Have it the manga goes longer than that (God forbid ), it'll have a lot more arcs and a lot more material for CC2 to work on

But one step at a time, Generations for now


----------



## Saru (Jul 25, 2011)

Viridium said:


> He better... I expect this game to stop at the Confining Jinchuuriki arc.
> 
> But really, bringing back support only characters?
> 
> ...



This is what you wanted, right Muramasa?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

If they're going to include quite a lot of the Chunin exam fights (Team Dosu vs Sakura, Team Dosu vs Lee, Team Dosu vs Ino-Shika-Cho, Team Dosu vs Sasuke, Dosu vs Chouji, Dosu vs Gaara), they have to include Dosu as a proper character. I'm looking forward to that. 

However, after seeing Zabuza, I'm wondering if they'll just make him a clone of another character.
At the moment, Neji could be a possibility. His airpalm grab, tilt and combos could be altered with a few sound effects. Also, they might make a sound rotation of some sort.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's all try to keep looking at the bright side: All characters'll be accessible, so there's a chance our anticipated characters are playable (while not beeing a clone).

Anko, Kurenai. :ho


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Let's all try to keep looking at the bright side: All characters'll be accessible, so there's a chance our anticipated characters are playable (while not beeing a clone).
> 
> Anko, Kurenai. :ho



Anko will be an Oro clone and Kurenai... er... a Karin clone!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Anko will be an Oro clone and Kurenai... er... a Karin clone!



I highly doubt that.


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everybody!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi thar, V.

Who's your most anticipated new character and how is it looking out for him/her?


----------



## TGM (Jul 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> He's first appeared in when Kakuzu and Hidan first fought Asuma, Shikamaru, Izumo and Kotetsu, using his fancy shadow crows.
> 
> But he's around in the more recent fight (not yet in the anime) of:
> 
> ...



No, that is _not_ when he first appeared, he's been around since the chuunin exams. 

In fact, he's arguably the reason Sasuke left the village in part 1! He crashed into the room where Kakashi was KO'd after Itachi's attack, and blurted out in front of Sasuke that Itachi had returned to the village. If he had never done that, Sasuke may well have never gone psycho and left the village.


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Hi thar, V.
> 
> Who's your most anticipated new character and how is it looking out for him/her?



Mei, Onoki and Haku.


----------



## DanE (Jul 25, 2011)

List of epic characters I want:

1. KIMIMARO!! (Hell yeah)

2. 3rd Hokage

3. Ambu Kakashi

4. Danzo  

5. Of course Madara


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

V said:


> Aoba.......???
> Oh this guy
> 
> I dont even remember him.



He was one of the Chuunin exam supervisors in part one (though he was more of a fodder)  and he came to the rescue of Shika-Ino-Cho when Asuma died with his messenger crows that obscured the view of kakuzu and Hidan.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

TGM said:


> No, that is _not_ when he first appeared, he's been around since the chuunin exams.
> 
> In fact, he's arguably the reason Sasuke left the village in part 1! He crashed into the room where Kakashi was KO'd after Itachi's attack, and blurted out in front of Sasuke that Itachi had returned to the village. If he had never done that, Sasuke may well have never gone psycho and left the village.



Sorry, I meant the first time he did something worthy of him being included in the game.

I'm not observant enough to notice him the other times.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 25, 2011)

ARRRRRRRRRGHHH rage, ZABUZAS AERIAL COMBO and GRAB are the same as SUIGETSU.wtf

Meh j/k, zabuza in accel games was also a slow poke, and water dragon was his signature move. Regardless its nice to see the Naruto bridge in the game. Leads me to believe the story mode will just be sequences.

Also I would have liked to hear the japanese version of gamespots interview to clerify for myself on all characters being added from both games.
Regardless as of now,and with the new fillers, I doubt confining the jinchuriki arc will hold b4 game releases.

SUCKS.


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

The new filler episodes shoild be in this game


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

V said:


> The new filler episodes shoild be in this game



Looking forward to Kakashi and Guy's race


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah that would be fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh I want to play Mizukage, but I'm devoted to never touching this game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Ugh I want to play Mizukage, but I'm devoted to never touching this game.



Pick it up when the price drops. That's what I'll probably do.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm waiting until release before I judge whether to get it. 

It could be better than we expect, honest!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We might get Dosu with Tsuchi/Zaku as support-only


exert that Zaku have more jutsu than Dosu.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I'm waiting until release before I judge whether to get it.
> 
> It could be better than we expect, honest!



CC2 just played their cards horribly wrong.

They could've gotten our hype up to over 9000, but they decided to keep the info minimal and what they've shown was another broken KnJ system and a clone character.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2011)

Odd request I know but I'd quite like it if there was a generic ninja design that had different outfits for each village. That could be a way to fit Kakashi Gaiden into the mix.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 25, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Pick it up when the price drops. That's what I'll probably do.



This, will pick it up when its cheap, that way I wont be pissed with the pun dlc added content.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see the link here. 


This is the Zabuza VS Naruto fight, with much better image quality.
The fight begins after 33 seconds.
At 0'57'', This is DAT Zabuza !!!


And the music during the fight :


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

DanE said:


> List of epic characters I want:
> 
> 1. KIMIMARO!! (Hell yeah)
> 
> ...



ANBU Kakashi would be cool!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I don't see the link here.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko0UctSPGws&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> And the music during the fight :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxRgFTXY_E0[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxX7GlWizBw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This song is listed in the UNS2 OST and was supposed to play in that stage, but because of some bug or glitch, it played the same song of the evening stage instead. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynFUclAYL1o&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Same goes for the background music in the comic con demo (Kage Summit). They played this song, with which many of you should be already very familiar from playing UNS2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EfPI9mJbUI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I guess they just haven't gotten anyone yet to write an entirely new OST for a game still under development.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is it that im getting disappointed by this game more and more as the days roll on? And how far up do you guys think the arc is going to go up to, Kage Summit? Prolly a lil afterwards seeing how The Sauce has Susano.. That means Danzo!! ^__^


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 25, 2011)

They should've worked in Zabuza's water clones and his fog technique into his combos.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Well basically Suigetsu is a clone of Zabuza 

And indeed, his mist jutsu and silent assasination jutsu should be implemented


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> CC2 just played their cards horribly wrong.
> 
> They could've gotten our hype up to over 9000, but they decided to keep the info minimal and what they've shown was another broken KnJ system and a clone character.



What happened to being overly positive, Mr Sunshine?


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Suigetsu's jutsu should be changed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

I noticed that Zabuza's Water Dragon Jutsu is *huuuge* compared to Suigetsu's 

Rewatch the video, but still, they shouldn't have given that to Suigetsu in the first place


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> They should've worked in Zabuza's water clones and his fog technique into his combos.


Both jutsus could be part of his ougi... I hope so.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope they changed Juugo's clothes.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, Akatsuki's cloak would be nice.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

For all of them.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Juugo's stance wouldn't really work with a cloak on


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Neither does Sasuke.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What happened to being overly positive, Mr Sunshine?



Don't get me wrong, I'm still highly anticipating this game.

I just called it as is.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Juugo's stance wouldn't really work with a cloak on


It's just a stance dude... Besides Sasori's first form is in Clash of a Ninja Revolution and he is wearing a cloak and it works fine. It may be a different game but they still made it work.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> It's just a stance dude... Besides Sasori's first form is in Clash of a Ninja Revolution and he is wearing a cloak and it works fine. It may be a different game but they still made it work.



That's not what I'm talking about, Juugo stands roughly, wide legged all the time, and that thin, tight cloak wouldn't really make sense in it all. Juugo is a loose fighter, that's why he wears loose clothes.

Plus you have to remember the curse mark.. You think the Akatsuki cloak's sleeve would fit around this?



As I said earlier, Juugo wears loose clothes so he can go to Curse Mark Level 2 easily, the same goes for Chidori True Spear Sasuke, he has a loose top so his wings can sprout without ripping his clothes, that's why he's shirtless after Curse Mark wears off. Akatsuki cloak only works so well for Sasuke because his Curse Mark was gone by then.

Though it might work fine, he did it vs Hachibi in the manga anyways, just wonder how CC2 is going to make it look natural



NeoKurama said:


> Neither does Sasuke.



Sasuke's Akatsuki Cloak is fine


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Persnnally I don't like the way his outfit looks either in NUNS2 either. However I understand that the Akatsuki cloak won't really fit.

Hmm...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

If Killer Bee gets new moves he'll be the strongest with his blitz dancing style fighting.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

The Akatsuki cloak looks awesome. Everyone in Generations should have one, imagine Akatsuki Zabuza and Akatsuki Haku


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> The Akatsuki cloak looks awesome. Everyone in Generations should have one, imagine Akatsuki Zabuza and Akatsuki Haku



Akatsuki Naruto!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Though it might work fine, he did it vs Hachibi in the manga anyways, just wonder how CC2 is going to make it look natural


That's right... The sleeves were torn and it worked fine. It would be nice to see him in it



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Akatsuki Naruto!


Would have expected Akatsuki Dosu from you


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> The Akatsuki cloak looks awesome. Everyone in Generations should have one, imagine Akatsuki Zabuza and Akatsuki Haku



Akatsuki Minato (The old AL)


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Akatsuki Itachi 

Oh wait


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Akatsuki fodders!!


----------



## DanE (Jul 25, 2011)

Wheelchair Nagato


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Kiba & Akamaru in cloaks.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Akatsuki wheelchair Nagato

..


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

Yahiko as his own playable char ^__^


----------



## G (Jul 25, 2011)

Deidara has to have a alternate costume without that cloak.
Would be sweet


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Jiriya in akatsuki. :WOW


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

Orochimaru with an Akatsuki cloak would be a nice touch, actually.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Would have expected Akatsuki Dosu from you



I'm ashamed that I forgot to say that...


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

Fully cloaked Hidan

Unweighted Lee 

Deathbed Itachi (No Shar or MS)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Health Itachi stomps everyone!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Raikage vs Itachi will be funny to watch.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Mizukage vs Itachi.

I can see how that will end.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Tsunade vs Raikage in a strength battle!

Itachi vs Sasuke in a susano'o battle

PTS Naruto vs  TS Konohamaru rasengan battle


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Lighting blade vs Chidori

Zabusa's water dragon vs Kakashi's water dragon vs Suiegetsu's water dragon! :WOW


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> will they make accel 4 for ps3?
> 
> I'm starting to want to get that instead of generations seeing as they system seems to be WAY better. And I think you read what I said wrong since it says a hang over til the end then I put in well Storm 3 saying it's a in between till then. And wow I didn't know thanks for the update.



I would guess that Accel 4 will be for the PSVita and maybe also the PS3. I think they'll use this an opportunity to test out the Vita hardware, so probably after Asura's Wrath's release they'll start working on Accel 4.



Viridium said:


> This is what you wanted, right Muramasa?



So that's the scan people are saying confirms exclusive supports, huh? Thanks for posting it, I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

If Accel keeps it's system and is on the ps3 I'm buying it

The Psvita is PSN dependant so I don't know yet.....


----------



## slickcat (Jul 25, 2011)

honestly raikages moves are tad boring,I dont see myself playing him unless his awakening comes with new moves, which I DOUBT.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

One thing I didn't really like (which they've kept) is the magical rocks appearing after Sakura and Tsunade's jutsus.

Now featured in Raikage's grab...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

it's suppose to be bs destruction to the field.

why not go the DBZ: UT route and have fully destructible enviroments.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

That was awesome.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> it's suppose to be bs destruction to the field.
> 
> why not go the DBZ: UT route and have fully destructible enviroments.



Because CC2 is retarded thats why


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

slickcat said:


> honestly raikages moves are tad boring,I dont see myself playing him unless his awakening comes with new moves, which I DOUBT.



Yeah, Raikage seems kind of bland, nothing really unique about his character, compared to the manga. We've never seen him fight without his lightning shroud, so I guess CC2 didn't have much to work, just punch, kick, throw, etc etc 

All the other kages are looking mighty nice though


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 25, 2011)

It was stupid though how the same beige rocks appeared wherever you were: Training Field, Uchiha Hideout, Sand Village etc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol.  
10char


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It was stupid though how the same beige rocks appeared wherever you were: Training Field, Uchiha Hideout, Sand Village etc.



I know right but they prolly wont go that advanced until an UNS 5 or 6... I can see the promo posters already: WITH FULLY DESTRUCTIBLE ENVIRONMENTS!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

On ghe back cover.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Akatsuki fodders!!





NeoKurama said:


> On the back cover.



This should be the back cover


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

The Sauce Man Ichi said:


> I know right but they prolly wont go that advanced until an UNS 5 or 6... I can see the promo posters already: WITH FULLY DESTRUCTIBLE ENVIRONMENTS!



This guy said UNS 6


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> This should be the back cover



I agree!! :WOW


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

NUNS6 better be virual reality :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

It will be 3D!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It will be 3D!



And you'll be 'in it' (virual reality) :ho


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 25, 2011)

haha prolly not a storm 6 but I didnt think Budokai would make it this far either (for the DBZ series)


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> And you'll be 'in it' (virual reality) :ho



then I'd *luv* to play Mei


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

Storm needs a Create a Character mode like UT( IIRC it does have a create character mode in UT)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> then I'd *luv* to play Mei



I would love to play against Mei 

Oh the things I could do with my bare hands


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be hooked on the game. If I fight Pain, I'm getting the fuck out!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I would love to play against Mei
> 
> Oh the things I could do with my bare hands



as Tsunade  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh bless yuri!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I love it.
Yaoi can go to hell.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I love it.
> Yaoi can go to hell.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to NeoKurama again.



Goddamn it!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn this repping system.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 25, 2011)

Before I really get into translating that scan, is there any specific part that people want translated other than anything related to supports?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Damn this repping system.



Exactly. I owe this guy, like 5 reps already


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I looked at the scan and it does indeed mention the characters being "exclusive." But I don't think they are exclusive to be used by the Kage characters because it says "Support Exclusive Character." If they were exclusive supports for Mizukage or Tsuchikage, I think it would say "Exclusive Support Character", not what it says now. So for now I'd say rest assured, there does not appear to be exclusive supports for characters. However, this would confirm that Choujiro and Ao are support-only characters. That makes sense since they haven't done enough to be full characters.

EDIT: I went back and looked at the scan that introduced Raikage, Darui, and C just to see what it says. It contradicts the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan by being phrased differently. The Raikage scan refers to Darui and C as "Raikage exclusive support characters." I'm not sure what to think now though. It could be that the scan was incorrect in saying that they are exclusive to the Raikage when it should have said that they were just support exclusive characters, so in the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan they changed the phrasing. The Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan doesn't say that they're exclusive to them, it just refers to them as "Support exclusive characters", so I can't say conclusively now due to the scans contradicting each other. Our best bet is to wait for Danzo's scan and see how Torune and Fuu are referred to.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Exactly. I owe this guy, like 5 reps already



That, you do.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys can talk about yuri, but girls can't talk about yaoi? Hardly fair!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Guys can talk about yuri, but girls can't talk about yaoi? Hardly fair!




*Spoiler*: __ 



 That's because girls can't penetrate other girls with their body parts.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> Guys can talk about yuri, but girls can't talk about yaoi? Hardly fair!


It's because the yuri pairings in Naruto are better than the yaoi ones (except NejiLee).


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's because girls can't penetrate other girls with their body parts.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the problem with that?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem with that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lots of problems. It gives males a sicking feeling. Yaoi is just


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 25, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It's because the yuri pairings in Naruto are better than the yaoi ones (except NejiLee).



Gaiash, no comment on the exclusive support info? I translated it mainly because you kept mentioning it. >_>


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

162 pages!


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of problems. It gives males a sicking feeling. Yaoi is just




*Spoiler*: __ 



Strange... I don't have a problem with yuri.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Strange... I don't have a problem with yuri.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cause you are human. Everyone loves yuri.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are human. Everyone loves yuri.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope you're not homophobic.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not homophobic.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 No!  

I know you guys are/will be reading our conversation.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler tags have to be clicked!  It's too tempting.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler tags have to be clicked!  It's too tempting.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I agree.


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you scared of answering me on the other thread?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared of answering me on the other thread?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I haven't looked at it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 25, 2011)

WTF IS GOING ON!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 162 pages!





Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Strange... I don't have a problem with yuri.





NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are human. Everyone loves yuri.l





Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not homophobic.





NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler tags have to be clicked!  It's too tempting.





NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.





Red Haba?ero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared of answering me on the other thread?





NeoKurama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked at it.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



**


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion, you creep.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> WTF IS GOING ON!!!!!



My thoughts exactly... Seriously guys? Almost a full page of this. -_- It seems like actual information gets overlooked in this thread due to this kind of thing overshadowing it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

The +1's were calling me. I also had to educate Red.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Gaiash, no comment on the exclusive support info? I translated it mainly because you kept mentioning it. >_>


Yes thank you for doing that. It still seems uncertain but it certainly seems more like they mean exclusively supports rather than only one character can use them. This makes me happy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> My thoughts exactly... Seriously guys? Almost a full page of this. -_- It seems like actual information gets overlooked in this thread due to this kind of thing overshadowing it.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Your username looks nice today, Muramasa


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't even view from my PS3.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I can't even view from my PS3.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



**


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2011)

I HATE YOU AEION


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Asshole.  

But still my brother.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2011)

i hope your thankful for the rep i gave you mr. neokurama


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Over 3,000 posts in here. Not bad!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm very much happy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I HATE YOU AEION



*HO HO HO!!!* 



NeoKurama said:


> Asshole.
> 
> But still my brother.



Ma brodda from anotha modda


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Why are we always fighting, brother my brother?


----------



## Sera (Jul 25, 2011)

Why am I still up?  It's 3am.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

I stayed up to 6:43 A.M. last month.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2011)

i stayed up a whole night before :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Why are we always fighting, brother my brother?



Because you killed my clan, biatch


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Because you killed my clan, biatch



SO YOU WERE ALLIANCED WITH DANNYDATRAGON!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> SO YOU WERE ALLIANCED WITH DANNYDATRAGON!!!



That was a Sasuke/Itachi reference!!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

No excuses, traitor. That's why laync really won.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



 JK


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

layc-sama* 

AND THAT BITCH HAS SOFTWARE TO DELETE HIS LOSSES!!! 

If I could take a picture, I'd take 99 and post them on youtube/googlevideos/yahoovideos/redtube and/or anywhere else!!!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Redtube, bro?

CC2 needs to do some about it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Redtube, bro?
> 
> CC2 needs to do some about it.



CC2 doesn't need to do anything about redtube! 

What is that anyways, I don't even know  I just chose a colour from the rainbow. You seemed to know, Neo


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Redtube is my favorite site color, Aeion.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Ooooh, I feel that is sig-worthy


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

What is?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll quote that for later


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

I expect to see it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

See it now, brodda!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Yerp!!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 26, 2011)

Bored I need this game to not suck now!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Probably posted already, but just in case:

*Naruto Generations Great Naruto Bridge Music*



> One of the things that can make or break a game is it’s music. During Comic Con on Saturday, CyberConnect2 president Hiroshi Matsuyama demoed gameplay between Zabuza and Naruto. Well, if you noted the music for the stage, it sounded a little familiar, right? That’s because it is! The Great Naruto Bridge stage in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations features the same music from some of the cut scenes in the Sasuke vs Itachi fight in Storm 2. Normally we aren’t fans of recycled tunes, but in this case, the music is awesome and matches the stage nicely. And well, in Storm 2, it definitely added excitement to the Sasuke vs Itachi fight! Lurking around the Internet, we stumbled across a high quality version of the music that will be featured in The Great Naruto Bridge stage. It’s about two and a half minutes long, and we’re not sure if this really counts as news, but after replaying and rocking out to it for like an hour, it’s only natural we share it with you!
> 
> In case you want to relive the the music playing in Storm 2, check out the video below after the 1:30 mark.
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is a 3D fighter in works by CyberConnect2 for the Sony PlayStation 3 and Microsoft Xbox 360. It is scheduled to be published in North America, Europe, and Japan by Namco Bandai Games in 2012.



You can listen to the music .

*Source:*


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

HOW INTERESTING.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

They still sound a bit different to me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

does anyone think the no kill from grabbing thing is a good balance?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> does anyone think the no kill from grabbing thing is a good balance?



it is for certain characters like Sasori, but it would suck if you both are almost K.O.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope they do it like, if your grab is gonna K.O the person then is negated like when you try to grab in awakening mode, not that you grab and it leaves you with 1% life.


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

What happened to the grabs?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

hey your right, now i don't have to throw my controller at the tv whenever i lose against grab spammers. good work CC2! :WOW


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

they do shit load of damage at least Raikage's any way.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

They should do the same with shurinkens.


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2011)

Shota said:


> Bored I need this game to not suck now!!!!



Nice avatar.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

no new pictures? I would like to see new characters like Mei Terumi in action. Also I hope they give new moves to suigetsu, even tough he is pretty good on the past game. except against the broken crap.


----------



## Sera (Jul 26, 2011)

^ I can't wait to see more Mei stuff as well!!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> no new pictures? I would like to see new characters like *Dosu Kinuta* in action. Also I hope they give new moves to *Karin*, even tough she is pretty good on the past game. except against the broken crap.





Red Haba?ero said:


> ^ I can't wait to see more *Dosu *stuff as well!!



Fixed 'em!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

They showed us Zabuza footage.. but no Haku..


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They showed us Zabuza footage.. but no Haku..


At least we know how his jutsu looks


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> At least we know how his jutsu looks



But in the trailer, we saw a different one


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But in the trailer, we saw a different one



You sure that wasn't just a combo?


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

It definitely was combo.
And damn, what a sweet one that was.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Fixed 'em!



Karin was surprisingly good, but yeah she could do with more moves. If you went with the team sasuke fans then she kicked ass.

I would like more combinations for Suigetsu, anyways there are already pics and updates about mei?

Edit: Nvm but it would be nice to post them here for the people. I still miss the 2d fighting system. It was more fun and balanced. IMO narutimate hero 3 was the best ever.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

i wish they would have just added have added the kage summit and bee vs kisame and the kages and body guards as DLC. the game looks like it will be like storm 2. i really dont care about the part one characters since i already have storm 1. if they wanted to add hakua nd zabuza they could have also been DLC


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They showed us Zabuza footage.. but no Haku..



They thought everyone was hyped about Zabuza.
I personally am way more hyped about Haku.
Fuck you CC2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to see Shigure!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

What's so special bout those two all of sudden?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Next trailer better show a three way fight between Team Dosu, Team Oboro and Team Shigure.

Then I'll be truly hyped!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But in the trailer, we saw a different one


Tilt or combo? like the others said


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Just thought of something I forgot to suggest: Stale Move Negation.

Used in Brawl to make moves weaker if they are used repetitively.

Would help to balance things out a bit.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Just thought of something I forgot to suggest: Stale Move Negation.
> 
> Used in Brawl to make moves weaker if they are used repetitively.
> 
> Would help to balance things out a bit.



That works against melee attacks more than everything else..


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Sand siblings will be the #1 team.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That works against melee attacks more than everything else..



It shouldn't penalise you for mashing the attack button in combos, just if you used the same combo over and over (looking at you Chiyo players) rather than varying them.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> It shouldn't penalise you for mashing the attack button in combos, just if you used the same combo over and over (looking at you Chiyo players) rather than varying them.



Meh.
That probably brings more problems to the table than it solves.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Meh.
> That probably brings more problems to the table than it solves.



Meh.
You're probably right.

Increasing chakra recovery time, making dodging more advanced, including Dosu and making substitution harder are more important areas.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Meh.
> You're probably right.
> 
> Increasing chakra recovery time, making dodging more advanced, including Dosu and making substitution harder are more important areas.



Agreed. =)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if users would say UNS2 is better.


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2011)

Now that DosuIsTheBest has been talking about Dosu _ so much,_ i'm actually starting to want Dosu in the game.
The sound wave attacks would be so cool.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Dosu would spell, "fail".


----------



## Badalight (Jul 26, 2011)

you guys are spamming the hell out of this thread


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Dosu would spell, "fail".



dous, udos, sudo, odus, usod... I'm sorry but i can't seem to spell "fail" with those letters. 

Wait a minute: Udos is very similar to Udon and I've only just noticed this. This can't be a coincidence, two of my favourite characters are connected somehow.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Next trailer better show a three way fight between Team Dosu, Team Oboro and Team Shigure.
> 
> Then I'll be truly hyped!



they will never be shown over better characters in the game. like the kages and body guards. 

also shodai and the second hokage should be in the game which is great.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> they will never be shown over better characters in the game. like the kages and body guards.



You have to believe!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Tilt or combo? like the others said



You guys are totally ignoring the idea of Haku having *chargeable jutsu* 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Just thought of something I forgot to suggest: Stale Move Negation.
> 
> Used in Brawl to make moves weaker if they are used repetitively.
> 
> Would help to balance things out a bit.



I don't know why people are bashing you, that's actually the most productive idea I've seen on this thread. Not only will this stop *each and every* type of spam, it'll balance the game more than anyone could imagine.

+reps for some REAL ideas this time, Dosu!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't know why people are bashing you, that's actually the most productive idea I've seen on this thread. Not only will this stop *each and every* type of spam, it'll balance the game more than anyone could imagine.
> 
> +reps for some REAL ideas this time, Dosu!



I dissagree.

It indeed promotes the use of all moves, but that's exactly what it does, it promotes variety.

And for some characters that is a real drawback. And quite possibly so for characters that dont need to be 'drawn back'.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dissagree.
> 
> It indeed promotes the use of all moves, but that's exactly what it does, it promotes variety.
> 
> And for some characters that is a real drawback. And quite possibly so for characters that dont need to be 'drawn back'.



Give me an example of this.

I'm sorry to say, but this idea comes with experience with Online Play, if you've seen every form of strategic tactics and know all characters inside and out, you'd understand how much of a fail-proof idea this is.

Obviously melee will not be affected in this aspect, because probably by now, CC2 is trying to encourage that as much as possible, but for every other aspect, this idea works roughly 100%


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You guys are totally ignoring the idea of Haku having *chargeable jutsu*


And you are totally ignoring the idea of it being a tilt or Combo


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Give me an example of this.
> 
> I'm sorry to say, but this idea comes with experience with Online Play, if you've seen every form of strategic tactics and know all characters inside and out, you'd understand how much of a fail-proof idea this is.
> 
> Obviously melee will not be affected in this aspect, because probably by now, CC2 is trying to encourage that as much as possible, but for every other aspect, this idea works roughly 100%



The idea was to apply it to everything. Melee, too. Which is obviously flawed.

Examples:

Characters with worse/bad specials 
Characters with worse/bad tilts
Characters with worse/bad ougi's

all suffer from this to an extent.

You musnt limit players for balance, you must give them balanced freedom.
So fixing the KnJ system would already realise this for a large part.

And you have to realise that, even though it might seem like it for now, NUNS2 =/= NUNSG.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> And you are totally ignoring the idea of it being a tilt or Combo



You do realize that was the most stupid and childish response you could mutter, right? 



Scizor said:


> The idea was to apply it to everything. Melee, too. Which is obviously flawed.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...



That logic is flawed. Characters with harder specials/tilts/ougis cannot be spammed, therefore they take more skill to use. That's why you don't see a lot of Orochimarus, Hidans, or Tobis online. Those aspects aren't spammable. If they're not spammable, their damage will not be reduced as much as Sage Mode Naruto or Minato, who can spam effortlessly without having to worry about skill nor timing

You have to understand that this, in fact will balance the game. My previous paragraph proves this. You also have to understand that from previous footage and videos of the game, sadly, NUNS2 = NUNSG (reason why most people prefer this to be DLC). That being so, you must also understand that the game can't go on the way it is, with such a corrupted system. If the changes Dosu as introduced gets implemented in future games, the Storm Series will not lose it's popularity, like what's happening now


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

They better have Neobardock7621 as #1 on the leaderboards.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You do realize that was the must stupid and childish response you could mutter, right?


May I remind you, you responded with pretty much the same thing first...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Flame war.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

meh, still looking forward to this game. better than XIII-2


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> meh, still looking forward to this game. better than XIII-2



Versus XIII > Generations > XIII-2


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> May I remind you, you responded with pretty much the same thing first...



Proof of your idiocy.

You're claiming my response was ignorance of your combo/tilt when I was simply stating you guys forgot it's a *possibility* that it could be a charged jutsu as well.

But no, you just reply saying "Nope, it's a combo. I'm right and your wrong."  

Don't try to justify what you don't even understand


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope that in this game we'll have Juugo's CS2 transformation as his Awakening.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus XIII > Generations > XIII-2



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope they get rid of the thing where you get a full chakra bar for no reason after unlocking Team Gauge, that shit was so pointless it's baffling


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

they should put back the shoulder button inputs whenever you get knocked away by a gaurd spam. my god the supports who always kick me back and forth while spammers gaurd repeatidly make me wanna


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeaaah, why did they take those out 

They should also re-add MANUAL flykicks. If you want your support to flykick, you better earn it, biatch


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2011)

i bet Zabuza will be better than Kisame base form.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hope that in this game we'll have Juugo's CS2 transformation as his Awakening.


you meant kid Jugo? as adult Jugo never have transformed fully.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeaaah, why did they take those out
> 
> They should also re-add MANUAL flykicks. If you want your support to flykick, you better earn it, biatch



they also need to fix kiba. everytime someone chooses him or as support they'll ALWAYS spam his fang over fang technique!  and more combo's for him would be nice too...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> you meant kid Jugo? as adult Jugo never have transformed fully.



Pretty much. Though he's still Juugo.

But given how this game is at least covering the Kage Summit events to advance the Shippuuden timeline, then I imagine his mode will become available. It would also fit with why Sasuke so far has as supports only Karin and Suigetsu IMO.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Curse Mark Zabuza!


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Proof of your idiocy.
> 
> You're claiming my response was ignorance of your combo/tilt when I was simply stating you guys forgot it's a *possibility* that it could be a charged jutsu as well.
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't remember claiming anything about your response when all I replied was that It *could* be a tilt or a combo. But whatever dude... I rather do something else with my time than argue with you over something small and stupid. And I know you got plenty of time for stupidity, after all this thread is filled with your spamming.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i wish they would have just added have added the kage summit and bee vs kisame and the kages and body guards as DLC. the game looks like it will be like storm 2. i really dont care about the part one characters since i already have storm 1. if they wanted to add hakua nd zabuza they could have also been DLC



I tough the same but these japanese people dont like dlc. They want you to buy a new fking disc again and again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop it, guys.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Lol, I don't remember claiming anything about your response when all I replied was that It *could* be a tilt or a combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never said *could*. You left no possibility of a *could*. You implied 100% that is was a combo.



Aeion said:


> You guys are totally ignoring the idea of Haku *having* *chargeable jutsu*
> 
> 
> Mystic Sasuke said:
> ...



Again, here I intentionally made it clear it is a *possibility* that it could be chargeable, and you guys should be aware of that

Again.. you claim that it absolutely *is* tilt/combo



Dude, you yourself know you won't be successful in the outcome of this argument  And don't even go to me spamming this thread, along with 10 other people doing the same


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You never said *could*. You left no possibility of a *could*. You implied 100% that is was a combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^ He just got PWNED! lol


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You do realize that was the most stupid and childish response you could mutter, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree it can't go on like this, but as you can't look into the future, you cant be certain that NUNS2 = NUNSG.

And you are mistaken as what Dosu said was implemented in the smash bros. games and it did NOT work there. So I highly doubt it would work in this game.

And the 'non-spammable' moves won't be influenced by this change, which makes it even more futile.

As I said, this wil hurt melee attacks more than anything else.

And if you go by the logic that NUNS2 = NUNSG, then melee attacks will not be used, meaning that every character's other feats will fall victim to this measure, spammable or not.

This means that, like I said, certain characters may experience drawbacks they don't deserve.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

I like this thread.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I hope they get rid of the thing where you get a full chakra bar for no reason after unlocking Team Gauge, that shit was so pointless it's baffling



This is very annoying.

Also the same for when awakenings become available.

Basically, you can Team Ougi someone, and as long as they have one support ready to keep you occupied or a guard type to protect them they can awaken immediatly. Agh!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

Bring back shuriken cancels! If they don't fix KNJ, they could at least do this.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You never said *could*. You left no possibility of a *could*. You implied 100% that is was a combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't imply it was 100% a combo. I put some question marks in there for some reason. It was a guess not a statement. As to the other part an idea is more like thought than a fact. So yes, I'm still not implying it's a combo or tilt. And as to you spamming the hell out of this thread, I don't really care lol. I'm just pointing out how you got plenty of time for small and stupid arguments like this. I don't... So I'm through with you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

How about the jutsu clashes, & the chances of cancelling ougi's.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree it can't go on like this, but as you can't look into the future, you cant be certain that NUNS2 = NUNSG.
> 
> And you are mistaken as what Dosu said was implemented in the smash bros. games and it did NOT work there. So I highly doubt it would work in this game.
> 
> ...



Tell me, from all the videos and trailers we've seen so far, can you point out any differences Generations has from Storm 2?  You have to remember that this game is UNS2.5, and might as well be DLC. There's not going to be a lot of changes until Storm 3, so  you might as well say these 2 games are similar, if not basically identical.

And that being said, you have to understand that Smash Bros and the Storm Series are 2 completely different things, they work in different ways and have completely different systems of fighting. You have to apply Dosu's idea in the system of Storm 2, as I said earlier in this thread, if you think of all the possibilities, then can be no harm, only productive change if that idea is implemented.

As for the non-spammable moves... think of it like this. I'm going to use fake numberings here to make this more understandable:

Minato's Rasengan is quick, and easy to use. A match is around 99 seconds. Within 99 seconds, a Minato spammer can do around, for now, I'd say *20 Rasengans.*

Jiraiya's Rasengan is slow, and takes more timing to do. If used recklessly and incorrectly, Jiraiya will suffer greatly. This being so, it is not wise or capable of being spammed. I'd say a smart Jiraiya could only use Rasengan about *3-7 times* in one battle.


You see the system here, the spammer uses his jutsu more, which means the damage is reduced more. The non-spammer can't abuse his jutsu, so the damage is reduced less. Since the spammer can use this as many times as he wants, with his reduced damage, the amount of times he uses it (many times) is equal to the amount of times the nonspammer uses his nonreduced jutsu (a few times). This way, the system is excellently balanced, and means lower-tier characters (Orochimaru, Tobi, Yamato) can be as strong as the higher-tier characters (Minato, Sagemode Naruto, Itachi). The system may not work well in Smash Bros, but this system will prosper in the Storm Series.

As I said, CC2 has been making it evident that they want to encourage melee, because they work really hard on it, and the combos really portray that. They understand that if you use combos, you will suffer, they said themselves they want to balance the game for NUNSG. To do this, and further balance it more, melee will not be affected by the above system. All melee for all characters are equal in time and damage, so no character will hinder their capabilities in this field. This being so, melee damage won't be reduced if used often.

Are you going to tell me this system has great flaws, or is even counterproductive? 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> This is very annoying.
> 
> Also the same for when awakenings become available.



Nah, I can understand awakenings. If you're being raped, by say Kyuubi's chakra kunai (huge field of air) or Cursemark Sasuke's fireballs, and you can't move or do anything, and you have no chakra, it already means defeat. But that extra bar gives you a chance to knj and get out to safety. In a way, it balances the game... but only to a certain degree. For that, I'd say its 50% useful and 50% a nuisance


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 27, 2011)

So are people actually E-Mailing CC2.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

one of the guard buttons should be used to add either a combo modifier or extra justu, plus chakra twice ougi, meaning each button has its own jutsu on using chakra once and ougi for pressin Y or triangle twice.NOTE can be charged depending on player team grab will be holding guard and either L1 or R1 depending on which is preferable for guard.
 Also shirukens should be incooperated into melee. so that itachis combo with multiple shiruken to fireball is actually square in between , O, O . 
also after seeing sasukes new combos I hv to say they re the same, sasuke doesnt even induce lightning to his weapon unless its the combo ender and with taka awakening changed for susano.. it will be tad boring


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

168 pages!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2011)

can't wait for 169


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

I will do that page too!


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2011)

you do know that Gai might have 7th gate jutsu??
and Kakashi will get Cho Raikiri jutsu!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 168 pages!* of wish lists and spam *



FIXED


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 27, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So are people actually E-Mailing CC2.



Yeah... lets try to stay on track people. If you have ideas or want to see certain things fixed, you need to email CC2.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Yeah... lets try to stay on track people. If you have ideas or want to see certain things fixed, you need to email CC2.



Lmao, this guy and emailing... 

And then Gaiash is gonna come out of no where and talk about exclusive supports


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, this guy and emailing...
> 
> And then Gaiash is gonna come out of no where and talk about exclusive supports


I wasn't actually but since you mentioned it...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Yeah... lets try to stay on track people. If you have ideas or want to see certain things fixed, you need to email CC2.


and here their response


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 27, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I wasn't actually but since you mentioned it...



Speaking of that, I'll be on the look out for what the Danzo scan says since that one is probably next. If it's the same as the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan, then I think it'll be safe to assume the Raikage scan was a mistake.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 27, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Speaking of that, I'll be on the look out for what the Danzo scan says since that one is probably next. If it's the same as the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan, then I think it'll be safe to assume the Raikage scan was a mistake.



Excellent


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Any new scans?


----------



## flipdarkfuture (Jul 28, 2011)

I reckon the system needs a few more things for it.

- jutsus that canonically destroy cells, shouldn't be able to be blocked.

- have the ability to do a Kunai dash, which if both use at same time, results in a clash.

- ultimate jutsus can only be dodged, not blocked.

- throws can be countered.

and now for general settings and modes

- super match. for free battles, this mode means everyone starts out in their super mode.
(in the case of Jinchuriki and Susanoo, they could be toned down to enhanced versions instead.)
- longer health bars

- more settings


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 28, 2011)

I would Like to see the story mode play out Like Asura's Wrath, since Cyber Connect 2 is making this and that game at the same time.


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Omg!         .


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

Asura needs to be in this game!!!


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR DANZO!!!!


----------



## G (Jul 28, 2011)

HURRRRRRRRRR


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Quad posting?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2011)

flipdarkfuture said:


> *- jutsus that canonically destroy cells, shouldn't be able to be blocked.*


its a game ,what next Amaterasu stay on the opponent til the mach over?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

169 pages!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 28, 2011)

flipdarkfuture said:


> - jutsus that canonically destroy cells, shouldn't be able to be blocked.



Practically everything shouldn't be able to be blocked: Amaterasu, Kamui, Rasengan, Kirin, Sakura and Tsunade's taijutsu, Raikiri...

Supposedly those like Kamui and Amaterasu, would "canonically" be OHKOs but that wouldn't make any sense for the game.

However if some moves were to become unblockable, then there would have to be a deeper system of dodging. Chakra side dash for example, as someone else brought up.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2011)

flipdarkfuture said:


> I reckon the system needs a few more things for it.
> 
> - jutsus that canonically destroy cells, shouldn't be able to be blocked.


more than half the cast would be useless.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Come on, now.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 28, 2011)

**


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Suiegetsu>Zabuza anyone?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Suiegetsu>Zabuza anyone?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> *Zabuza>>>>>Suigetsu anyone?*



I agree


----------



## DanE (Jul 28, 2011)

Kisame>>>>Zabuza>>>>>Suigetsu


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 69!



oh you....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2011)

DanE said:


> Kisame>>>>Zabuza>>>>>Suigetsu


Zabuza is a better swordsman


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Trolls, TROLLS everywhere!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

Zabuza's sword cannot be beaten!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 28, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a lot of admirers


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Shota said:


> I agree


Damn edit option.  


Asakuna no Senju said:


> oh you....


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 29, 2011)

Let's get back on topic 

I played few ranked online mathes today and I always think about how spammers can be stopped and thought of few ideas that might fix that!!

I will list type of spammers and ideas how to solve the problems:

"Guards"

Problem: Keeps on guarding the whole match and counterattacks when finding an oppening!

Solution: When your opponent attacks you while you are guarding your chakra will decreese for holding your guard! This will stop people from holding the guard button all the time..
-----
Shurikens/Kunais:

Problem: People keep throwing shurikens and kunais to keep distance to close ranged fighters and that is irritating because you can't get close to your opponent!

Solution:
Shurikens and kunais should not be infinte amount of them, and when pressing the square button once only ONE shuriken/kunai will be thrown.. By keep tapping the square button shurikens/kunais will fly one after another.. Holding the button down will charge and when releasing the button after charged will send multiple powered shurikens and kunais instead of triangle then square button..! And players should star with like 50 shurikens/kunais and if added pick-up items you should be able to pick up some more to refill your shurikens/kunais..
-----

Ultimate Jutsus:

Problem: blockable with normal guard which seems so unrealistic to the anime/manga..! And overused by many players on online..

Solution: ultimate jutsus can only be blocked by chakra guard which uses chakra and makes your guard/defence stronger.. Chakra guard is activated by pressing triangle then guard! And ultimate jutsus should use up your whole chakra even if it misses..
-----

KnJ:

Problem: Overused and makes combo useless..

Solution: Takes 25% chakra when used so players will use it less to preserve chakra for jutsus and guarding!
-----

Chakra:

Problem: Takes less time to recharge it to maximum and it recharges automatically to maximum when team ougi and awakening is possible.. Chakra drops on the floor which falls out from the characters..

Solution: Takes more time to refill your chakra to maximum and not automatically refill when team ougi or awakening is possible.. Chakra drops should be removed..
-----

Awakenings:

Problem: overpowered for a period of time with no side effects while in awakened status..

Solution: awakening should be less powered and can be activated whenever you want to with pressing L3+R3 at the same time and again to deactivate it!! Add side effects while in awakening status like dropping health for Itachi and Sasukes Susanno, Narutos Kyuubi awakening and so on so people can choose to use them on there own risk!

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 29, 2011)

> recharges automatically to maximum when team ougi and awakening is possible



What is this I don't even


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone all for the disconnecting idea?


----------



## destinator (Jul 29, 2011)

So apparently the next issue features Minato, Young Kakashi and Obito.

Source:


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

destinator said:


> So apparently the next issue features Minato, *Young Kakashi and Obito*.
> 
> Source:



I have the weirdest boner

They better mean as playable characters and this better be a legit source


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet, I'm excited about Young Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Young Kakashi?


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

I'M SURE THAT OBITO WILL BE KAKASHI'S SUPPORT


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2011)

Better be awesomer than they were in UNH3...


----------



## destinator (Jul 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I have the weirdest boner
> 
> They better mean as playable characters and this better be a legit source



Source is reporting for ages!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Kakashi Gaiden will be in story mode.


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

NO.
THE MINATO SPAMMERS.
NOT AGAIN.


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

Obito huh? what will be hes ability mini double fire ball jutsu


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Get use to it. :ho


----------



## G (Jul 29, 2011)

Jesus christ!!!!!!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet^^ looking forward to play as Obito, Young Kakashi, Haku!! I wonder if they will add Teen Kakashi from his own flashback when trying to help figure out Pains secret after Jirayas death and with his ANBU outfit as his alternate outfit  That would be even more sweet^^

-LS-


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to use Kurenai.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

He will be in a Jonin outfit now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 29, 2011)

If it's Minato with Kakashi/Obito support only I swear to God... 

But if they're all playable, I just died


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Aeion, you scared? :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kakashi Gaiden will be in story mode.


So would that mean Kakko and Taiseki would be playable?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

destinator said:


> Source is reporting for ages!



Alright, alright 



NeoKurama said:


> Kakashi Gaiden will be in story mode.



That'd be awesome.



Aeion said:


> If it's Minato with Kakashi/Obito support only I swear to God...
> 
> But if they're all playable, I just died



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2011)

i will solo madara with obito :ho


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

*Kakashi Chronicles Characters Confirmed For Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations*



> Early leaks from Shonen Jump confirm three more characters for Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. According to Tale Tale Source, CyberConnect2′s fighting game will include characters from the Kakashi Chronicles chapter.
> 
> Players will be use Minato, Obito, and young Kakashi in the upcoming title. Although, it is unclear if all three are playable characters or some are support characters only.
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation is slated for release next year on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.



*Source:*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If it's Minato with Kakashi/Obito support only I swear to God...


Rin probably will be assist only,Obito probably end up as a Sasuke part 1 clone.


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

Young Kakashi and Obito

Thats very cool, I wonder what techniques they will use on him. 

Obito might be support with fireball jutsu or some variation of it.  

and Young Kakashi could have Chidori as jutsu and White Chskra blade as ougi.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my god! IF CC2 includes a Kakashi Gaiden part into the story mode, I'm the happiest man in the world.

Hum, no. IF they include Kakashi Gaiden and the Jiraiya Chronicles into the story mode, I'm the happiest man in the world.
Playing with Young Jiraiya, with Young Tsunade and Orochimaru as support would be so great!!! 
I can't wait for next news!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Oh my god! IF CC2 includes a Kakashi Gaiden part into the story mode, I'm the happiest man in the world.
> 
> Hum, no. IF they include Kakashi Gaiden and the Jiraiya Chronicles into the story mode, I'm the happiest man in the world.
> Playing with Young Jiraiya, with Young Tsunade and Orochimaru *as support* would be so great!!!
> I can't wait for next news!



Wut 

Why not as PCs?


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

They should add some funny fillers, like Tobi meets Obito or Suigetsu meets Zabuza


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> They should add some funny fillers, like Tobi meets Obito or Suigetsu meets Zabuza



Dosu vs Madara


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> They should add some funny fillers, like Tobi meets Obito or Suigetsu meets Zabuza



I actually hope they don't.

That reminds me of the 'what if?' chapters in Budokai 1, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2011)

DanE said:


> They should add some funny fillers, like Tobi meets Obito or Suigetsu meets Zabuza


what the fucking hell? o_O You actually _WANT_ fillers?? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*NO F*CKING FILLERSSSSS!!*





Scizor said:


> I actually hope they don't.
> 
> That reminds me of the 'what if?' chapters in Budokai 1, if I recall correctly.


what are "what if" scenarios? 


DanE said:


> Young Kakashi and Obito
> 
> Thats very cool, I wonder what techniques they will use on him.
> 
> ...



lol makes me wonder, all uchihas have katon as support jutsu 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's getting boring


----------



## DanE (Jul 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol makes me wonder, all uchihas have katon as support jutsu
> 
> It's getting boring



maybe it wont be a projectile this time it would work like Karin''s perfume


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> what are "what if" scenarios?



Just a filler term used for Dragonball games.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Wut
> 
> Why not as PCs?


Because I'm sure characters with not enough known jutsu moves will be "only support characters" in that game.
NSUNSG will be a transition game, so CC2 won't innovate by creating entirely new moveset for the characters we didn't see a lot in the anime/manga.
To be honest this game will be a huge DLC imo.

But I'm always optimistic about the story mode, and I hope they'll concentrate on some surprises, like :
- Zabuza and Haku arc from their point of view
- Maybe another arcs played from the villain's point of view, like the Itachi/Kisame arrival in Konoha during the first gen, or the Kakuzu/Hidan arc in Shipp?den, etc... that would be so great to play.
- the missing arcs in Storm 2, like Kakashi Gaiden or Jiraiya Chronicles... 

That kind of stuff.
You may say I'm a dreamer... 
But I'm not the only one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder if people will use preskip characters. They seem a bit slower than part 2 characters.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I wonder if people will use preskip characters. They seem a bit slower than part 2 characters.



I'm planning on using pretime skip Naruto again. I like his moveset much more than post-time skip and his tilt is waaaaaaaay better. Hopefully they keep the Storm 1 versions of the adult characters in too, Kakashi in Storm 2 was pitiful...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I'm planning on using pretime skip Naruto again. I like his moveset much more than post-time skip and his tilt is waaaaaaaay better. Hopefully they keep the Storm 1 versions of the adult characters in too, Kakashi in Storm 2 was pitiful...



I forgot how Kakashi, Gai, and others played in storm 1.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuck yeah Minato. I'm pretty sure he'd have both the Jounin outfit and the Hokage's cloak, which is awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2011)

to young kakashi and obto will be in the game they will probably be supports for minato


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Hope his moveset is different, and not spammable like in UNS2.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 29, 2011)

I personally loved playing Minato as a character - minus the fact that people spam him and Rasengan. Speed is one of my favourite factors in a character, so I naturally wish to see a Hiraishin-esque Minato in UNSG.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

A perfect ko ougi. Hiriashin and kunai to the neck.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 30, 2011)

So young kakashi will have chidori and Obito will likely have a fireball, sasuke cut in half... I hope they'll be creative with them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

172 pages! 

They are half of Sasuke.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

HERE IT GOES FOR MY FIRST POST 

Man, people were really negative about Ninja Storm 2 over on the thread for it. I didn't feel it was that bad. I had a few complaints but they weren't big. I agree with a lot of those people who say that they should of kept a lot features from UNS1 cause there was a lot things that were awesome and that we missed.

I sort of felt that UNS2 was just Flash and Trash. Flashy cinematics and graphics and characters but Trashy gameplay. The gameplay mechanics weren't to bad as I was just hoping for more than one button for Physical attacks. One button for quick and light attacks and a button for slower and heavier attacks which equals more combos. I pray that this is within Generations as well as everything listed below.

I was also wishing for A LOT more combo's, ninjutsu/genjutsu (depending on the character) and signature moves. I was hoping for at least 3 different Tech's and 2 Ultimate Tech's for each character cause being this late in the manga and anime about every character should have said Tech's ingame you can use. Even if there isn't enough Tech's to add the dev's can just make some up but not make them questionable.

Before I move on I think that my expectations were just way to high for UNS2 haha but I was still greatly satisfied with the game.

Another thing I want implemented in the game is Team Matches. Not 1v1 support matches but modes that allow you to play online and offline in 2v2, 3v3 matches. I think it would be great if you could play with one or two buds against others online or offline against CPU's. It would be really interesting to see little clans and team's face each other.

To compliment the online aspect there should of course be a practice or training mode where you can work on your combo's and become a great player. I sincerely wish there was one in UNS2 as I wasn't prepared for online battles whatsoever in UNS2. I ended up not winning my first match until after my 21st lost >.>

I know these changes seem drastic but it's just what I feel would make the series more awesome and enjoyable than it already is. I know a lot of people are saying that UNS Generations will be really just an update to UNS2 in terms of character moves, characters, maps and story but  I will stay optimistic for Generations since they have a lot of time to make changes and additions. 

BUT I would like to say that according to all the videos and information I've seen on Generations, nothing much has changed. Generations appears like a port I guess. Really just the update to UNS2 that I stated above. BUT I remain optimistic.

Sasuke vs A


Comic Con Coverage


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 30, 2011)

Well it's still a work in progress and changes have already been made, as seen in the comicon footage. There are more changes that have been made, but weren't implemented into that playable build and they're still working on it. If you have suggestions, you should send them to CC2.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Well it's still a work in progress and changes have already been made, as seen in the comicon footage. There are more changes that have been made, but weren't implemented into that playable build and they're still working on it. If you have suggestions, you should send them to CC2.




Oh, yeah most definitely buddy, thanks. It'll take me a while to get down my suggestions for them since I want them to be detailed and not just...you know, empty.

In addition, I'm impressed with CC2's support and them taking idea's from the community as that is the way to go if you want a great game. Especially with us Naruto Fan's since we're so passionate in what we want(well, when it comes to the video games I mean. I don't know about you but I want Naruto and Hinata to end up together or else I'll show up and Kishimoto's house in a Hinata costume with a Knife but I digress!!!), you know?

Lastly, as it's still a work in progress I feel that (for the comic con coverage demo and that Japan Expo demo I presented in my last post) they used UNS2 designs for the Demo but just updated and added character moves. I don't think any of it was Generations concept. So I feel that when generations comes out it'll be so in our face and new. So it makes me all that more confident that Generations will be spectacular.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with you about the game (and the bit about Naruto and Hinata too to an extent ). While not visible in those videos, but some of the other videos from comicon have shown that there are quite a few changes. Off the top of my head I can remember that grabs no longer can kill, it is more difficult to move right into a combo after kawarimi-ing in the air, characters that had teleporting as their chakra dash while in Awakening mode can no longer activate it mid-combo, and Awakenings aren't as strong. 

I think we can still except some significant changes to the game mechanics in Generations, especially if more people write in talking about the same problems. I'm glad you're planning on writing in. If you feel like it and have the time, I posted the email I sent them a few weeks ago;there's a link to it in my sig.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah some aspect's of UNS1 could be brought back and that's one thing I'm going to write about as well. I really miss the clashing =[

The awakening's were a bit of a problem for me as I felt they were to strong in some way's. I guess I just had issue's of balancing when it come down to it.

Haha, I was actually just reading your email before I came back over. I was really impressed with what I read. I'm sure their going to take all your suggestions into account and if they don't then they I'll show up at their studios in a Naruto Part 2 costume with a Knife.

I really loved your suggestion on how to handle the fundamentally flawed chakra system. Ninjutsu and Ultimate Jutsu were spammed more in this game then almost any Naruto game I've seen. Spammed may be to negative but everything ended in Tech's whenever I was facing foes online. I would really only use a Tech when I could tie it in with combo, not use it every second I had the chakra which was like all the time >.>


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 30, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> Yeah some aspect's of UNS1 could be brought back and that's one thing I'm going to write about as well. I really miss the clashing =[
> 
> The awakening's were a bit of a problem for me as I felt they were to strong in some way's. I guess I just had issue's of balancing when it come down to it.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for taking the time to read it and for your comments. You seem to want to show up places with a knife. XD

I agree that the Awakenings really need some work for the next game. It definitely wasn't fair for the characters that only got power ups, at the very least they should get a different moveset. And yeah, Ninjutsu and Ultimate Jutsu were spammed, they must do something about the chakra system in Storm. It's a shame to see such a well constructed system in their PS2 games reduced to a spamfest in Storm. >_>


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Thanks a lot for taking the time to read it and for your comments. You seem to want to show up places with a knife. XD
> 
> I agree that the Awakenings really need some work for the next game. It definitely wasn't fair for the characters that only got power ups, at the very least they should get a different moveset. And yeah, Ninjutsu and Ultimate Jutsu were spammed, they must do something about the chakra system in Storm. It's a shame to see such a well constructed system in their PS2 games reduced to a spamfest in Storm. >_>




Nah, it's no problem for me. I love reading the careful insight many fan's like myself have for such things =] I really do enjoy reading your email. It seems that you, like myself, want players to rely more on skill by changing the way people spam the easily accessible and strong Jutsu, Ultimate Jutsu and Support Characters.

Haha, yeah I have many knifes XD

Yeah I always saw great potential in the Ultimate Hero series and Accel games. They didn't really disappoint me when they left out a few things but overall I'm always satisfied with the final product.

I also really like your suggestion for the Chakra Dash cancel. I was thinking myself that they should make a feature such as that because whenever I Dashed at my opponent they would use a Jutsu or Ultimate Jutsu and I would just fall right into it without properly dodging it. It sort of connects to our problem with Jutsu accessibility as my fighting style is more Dash aggressive and I would usually end up on the wrong side of a Jutsu >.>


----------



## Random (Jul 30, 2011)

i love this concept so much, i hope it's just like the first one.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Fuck yeah Minato. I'm pretty sure he'd have both the Jounin outfit and the Hokage's cloak, which is awesome.


Well if we get alternate outfits that'll be the case without a doubt.


----------



## destinator (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Firaea (Jul 30, 2011)

Minato.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome! 

Jounin Minato+Obito+Young Kakashi = fangasm

Now all that's left is Anko as a PC and the fixing of the KnJ system


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 30, 2011)

Minato 

looks like im gonna buy this just for him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

so is that a minato costume or a different character? if its a different character.. i want some severe gameplay changes..


----------



## G (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, Obito is a support chatacter.
Seeing Kakashi getting hit by the Rasengan, he's probably fully playable.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 30, 2011)

So, Where should I email CyberConnect2 to give them some ideas?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 30, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Have suggestions for Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations? Send them to CyberConnect2! They listen to the fans and want our input!: inq_fun@cc2.co.jp



Surprised you missed it.


----------



## G (Jul 30, 2011)

Dat Aeion


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

nice scan of minato and young kakashi and obito. nice to see that minato will have diffrent outfits. he will probably be playable with and with his coat.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 30, 2011)

V said:


> Dat Aeion



I scraped into the top 10! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



173 pages!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dat Rasengan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I scraped into the top 10!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why am I always second? 



Aeion, prepare to meet your maker!!


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

When I was at Comic Con near the Generations booth another attendee told me that Samui was going to be a support character. Can anyone confirm this? I mean, I don't believe people when they tell me stuff in passing but if someone else can back it up I'd be happy believe she'd at least be in the game. She's a fav of mine ;3

Edit: I ask this because I don't think Samui would even be a selectable character since she hasn't been seen fighting until the Shinobi World War Arc and I'm not even sure if they'll go as far as that arc for Generations.


----------



## DanE (Jul 30, 2011)

ah just as I thought Obito support with fireball and Young Kakashi Chidori.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks destinator. 

Pretty awesome to have pre-Hokage Minato as a confirmed character. I am hoping that both young Kakashi and Obito are playable too, because seeing how Minato was their sensei, it could be that both are his support characters.

And it looks like in the game there will be a clash of Susano'o vs FRS, must be a special sequence of the final boss fight between Naruto vs Sasuke. This must mean that there is a chance for the clash feature to return from UNS1.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 30, 2011)

V said:


> Dat Aeion



All eyes on me 



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Dat Rasengan.



You've been waiting for this for a long time, huh? 



NeoKurama said:


> Why am I always second?
> 
> 
> 
> Aeion, prepare to meet your maker!!



I meet myself on a daily basis


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I meet myself on a daily basis



Ah, so you're some sort of clone.

Interesting...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not digging the support only stuff

Not at all


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 30, 2011)

Th email link I was given isn't working.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol at Obito Katon.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> so is that a minato costume or a different character? if its a different character.. i want some severe gameplay changes..


I wonder too... But his rasengan looks different from Hokage Minato.


V said:


> Yeah, Obito is a support chatacter.
> Seeing Kakashi getting hit by the Rasengan, he's probably fully playable.


Yeah, Obito looks like he will be a support character. Notice how Minato is always facing Kakashi and not Obito


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 30, 2011)

Can you choose your own supports in this game? Like UNS1 and UNS2.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Can you choose your own supports in this game? Like UNS1 and UNS2.



Yeppers. Except there's support ONLY characters >.>


----------



## slickcat (Jul 30, 2011)

minatos rasengan is different from hokage minatos, its either they tweaked his movelist, since the manga has given a better distinction of how he fights, or we have 2 minatos playable with different play styles. Eitherway I m up for any of the above.

I hope young kakashi and obito are not supports..
Anyways more scans more scans, the amount of preskip characters playable will determine my purchase of this game. I need kurenai, anko, all sound 5 playable all 3 hokages playable,drunk lee awakening, butterfly chouji awakening.
miscellaneous would be GENMA, HAYATE, BAKI, DOSU, YOROI, AND THE FUTON BLASTING GUY IN DOSUS TEAM, forgot his name.lol.

make it happen.

at sennin of hardwork. thats not a clash.. when storm 2 showed up there was a similar scan with sasuke using kirin and naruto running to him with FRS, having played this game I can assure you, since in awakened state Ougi doesnt work, then nothing will happen. As long as they keep the same shitty mechanics of this current game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 30, 2011)

Just hoping that there playable now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2011)

My face when supports only.


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahh, I'm going to faint! Kakashi Gaiden?!  That's so cool! (I can't see Rin... Have they scrapped her?)

Minato looks beautiful.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Aeion, stop impersonating 2pac!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Now just seeing the scan!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

174 pages!


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

Stop spamming!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm addicted!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

*Rasengan*

umm dudes and girls thats not a new Rasengan thats what Minatos Rasengan looks like when it guard breaks or hits a support (im new here but im angry i cant play as Chojuro or Darui but this made up 4 it


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

Speaking of Ultimate Jutsu, I hopes there's different variations of more Jutsu in Generations. You know how Naruto's Twin Rasengan can become Giant Rasengan in UNS2 if you sort of charge the button? All other character's should be like that. So in Generations you can do Sasuke's Amaterasu but it can become Blaze Release if you hold it down.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think so. He would be to hax & spammable. His susano? arrow already takes down hella health. I mean his tilt in awakening.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

HOW DO I ADD A SIGNATURE AND PROFILE PIC PLEASE TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

HOW DO I ADD A SIGNATURE AND PROFILE PIC PLEASE TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 30, 2011)

Does it say Obito is support only or does it just seem that way? If so you know what I want you to check. Obito is another support I'd love to use with various characters.

Also The Flames of Youth 4ever, wrong thread. Just go to User CP, if you don't realise how shortly after that there is no point explaining. Also they're not profile pics they're avatars, this isn't Facebook.


----------



## Ana (Jul 30, 2011)

I cant wait for this game ^::^ sense Pein's in it (from looking on the wiki page) then its an automatic win to me :33


----------



## Sera (Jul 30, 2011)

^ Will young Nagato, Konan and Yahiko be in it?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

They stomp the case.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

is there a way 2 upload through PS3 files or internet Links cause i wanna change mine but i cant access my computer


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ I think you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 30, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> (I can't see Rin... Have they scrapped her?)



She's not in, and there goes that gamespot translation of all characters would be in the game.

Not that I believe in it though.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 30, 2011)

Shadowstring98 said:


> I cant wait for this game ^::^ sense Pein's in it (from looking on the wiki page)then its an automatic win to me :33




Well he was in UNS2. He was pretty flexible and maybe overpowered but I'd expect him to be extremely strong so he didn't really bother me but yeah, I liked him in UNS2

In Generations, Including Deva Path there will also be 2 other Peins that will be playable while the other 3 are support. That's just what I heard at comic con though.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 30, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Does it say Obito is support only or does it just seem that way?


It just seem that way. It hasn't been confirmed whether he is playable or just a support, at least that's what I know.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

No reason to put Rin in. She hasn't shown anything.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kakashi Gaiden Boys Life on the Battlefield*

well im gonna say i heard sumbody on gamefaqs say it didnt say support only like it was with the Kage guards refereeing 2 the Oval it said Boys Life sumthing most likely Boys Life on the Battlefield which is what Kakashi Gaiden was called


----------



## DanE (Jul 30, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No reason to put Rin in. She hasn't shown anything.



Remove and transplant a sharingan to Kakashi.  But other than that, she just got kidnapped


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

hopes 4 Kabutomaru(Accel 3 version)


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm, Considering CyberConnect2 likes to make the main battles of the series even more epic with their boss battle,s how do you thik any of them will be changed for this particular game?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

The Ligtning causes the Raging Storm the Surging Thunder is Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

Rin would make a great support only character as she is a Medic Nin who could offer some health regeneration and just do basic taijutsu. In fact, her Ninjutsu could instead be a healing factor on the character she's supporting. 

But that's if your hopeful for Rin being in Generations.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Good theory, but I doubt it.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> It just seem that way. It hasn't been confirmed whether he is playable or just a support, at least that's what I know.


From what I can see it looks like one of the screens is Kakashi using Obito for support and the other is Obito with Kakashi for support.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> From what I can see it looks like one of the screens is Kakashi using Obito for support and the other is Obito with Kakashi for support.



Nope. In both screens, Obito use using Fireball jutsu at the sidelines, making it more evident he's support. Look at his hands, he's making a tiger seal. On one screen, they just make it appear as if he's doing nothing, but it's just fireball jutsu again


----------



## Random (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sure obito will be a playable character. They will probably have Kabutomaru too


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't wait to get hands on.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict they are going to break their 'promise' of adding every noteworthy character to date.

As I doubt the '**** you fodder' ninja and the 40 year old Genin are in NUNSGenerations 

If they are, though, that'd be amazing, lol.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

Dosu will be in it!

As a properly playable character!


----------



## G (Jul 31, 2011)

Not confirmed yet.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

V said:


> Not confirmed yet.



If you believe something enough, it will become reality!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 31, 2011)

I BELIEVE UCHIHA MADARA FROM THE FLASHBACKS WILL BE A PLAYABLE CHARACTER WITH M.SHARINGAN AMATERASU AND AWAKENING WHERE HE SUMMONS KYUUBI xP

-LS-


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RIKUDO NARUTO WILL BE IN. BELIEVE IT!


----------



## slickcat (Jul 31, 2011)

no he wont be in it, with the current fillers and him having no feats as of yet, we wont get any, but if confining the jin arc is concluded by release date, then at best sage mode narutos moves will change a bit, maybe his ougi.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nope. In both screens, Obito use using Fireball jutsu at the sidelines, making it more evident he's support. Look at his hands, he's making a tiger seal. On one screen, they just make it appear as if he's doing nothing, but it's just fireball jutsu again


I was actually on about the focus of the camera. But that was only how it seemed. You make a good point about him using the same attack. But you never know, we've only seen pre timeskip Sasuke, pre timeskip Sakura, post timeskip Sakura, Kakashi, Suigetsu and Karin as supports and I'm pretty sure they'll still be playable (though Karin might get downgraded to support only).


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> (though Karin might get downgraded to support only).



I hope not. I like her style of Taijutsu. 

If they've already given her a full moveset I can't see why they'd downgrade her (even if all her moves are completely made up).


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

slickcat said:


> no he wont be in it, with the current fillers and him having no feats as of yet, we wont get any, but if confining the jin arc is concluded by release date, then at best sage mode narutos moves will change a bit, maybe his ougi.



he has had feats in the manga. he has shown 4 jutsus plus his speed. he has shown the 6 rasengan attack, the vacuum rasengan, mini frs and  food cart destroyer. if thats not any feats i dont know what is.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I hope not. I like her style of Taijutsu.
> 
> If they've already given her a full moveset I can't see why they'd downgrade her (even if all her moves are completely made up).


Like I said I'm pretty sure they'll all still be playable. It's just while I'm certain the others are playable she's the only one of them I could see them making support only.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> From what I can see it looks like one of the screens is Kakashi using Obito for support and the other is Obito with Kakashi for support.


I think Obito is support on both. In the top left screen Kakashi is the one getting hit by Rasengan so that makes him the main opponent. Also, notice how Minato is always facing Kakashi in both screens and not Obito. That makes him the playable character too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope they aren't exclusive only for each other.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow.... Team Minato


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Except Rin.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I think Obito is support on both. In the top left screen Kakashi is the one getting hit by Rasengan so that makes him the main opponent. Also, *notice how Minato is always facing Kakashi in both screens and not Obito*. That makes him the playable character too.


*checks the screen that looked like Obito was the player*
Ah you're right there. I didn't even notice that. Still as I said some characters that'll be playable without a doubt have only been shown as supports so Obito could still be playable (unless the scan says otherwise). If he is support only that's ok too, as long as the "exclusive to this character" support rumour isn't true. It'd be cool to use Obito as a support for Naruto and his friends.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I hope not. I like her style of Taijutsu.
> 
> If they've already given her a full moveset I can't see why they'd downgrade her (even if all her moves are completely made up).



Yeah they wouldn't downgrade a character to support if they already have them fully functional as it would just take them a step back. I feel they'll only make additional (new) characters as Support only characters.

Plus, Team Taka is my favorite in Support matches. I'm usually Jugo with Karin and Suigetsu as support.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

What types?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> Yeah they wouldn't downgrade a character to support if they already have them fully functional as it would just take them a step back. I feel they'll only make additional (new) characters as Support only characters.
> 
> Plus, Team Taka is my favorite in Support matches. I'm usually Jugo with Karin and Suigetsu as support.


I do agee. I'm just saying out of the characters I listed she's the only one who could be. I'm pretty sure they'll keep her as a playable character, it's just the others being playable is inevitable.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he has had feats in the manga. he has shown 4 jutsus plus his speed. he has shown the 6 rasengan attack, the vacuum rasengan, mini frs and  food cart destroyer. if thats not any feats i dont know what is.



He doesnt have any feats yet in the anime, only his speed, if the confining arc is done by the game release date, other stuff shown in the manga doesnt count.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I do agee. I'm just saying out of the characters I listed she's the only one who could be. I'm pretty sure they'll keep her as a playable character, it's just the others being playable is inevitable.



Yeah It's unfortunate that they chose to make a poor decision such as making support only characters. I will say this though. If I had to sacrifice one character that they are bringing into UNS generations from UNS2 it WOULD be Karin. She definitely is the support type as she doesn't fight and is much like a part 1 Sakura where she just get's in the way. I would definitely sacrifice her for someone like Obito or young Kakashi as a playable character.

Nice NaruHina Fan-Fic by the way.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't actually mind the idea of support only characters (exclusive support only characters I'm against, but hopefully that was a mistranslation of "exclusively support").

Some characters like Kin (sound senbon) and Aoba (shadow crows) would be perfectly suitable.

However, if they are having support only characters they should include practically everyone who has shown a jutsu: Kotetsu, Izumo, Hayate, Shigure, Oboro etc. but I don't think they will.

In terms of Obito though, I think they could have scraped out enough for a full character, and there's still hope that they could.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 31, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> Nah, it's no problem for me. I love reading the careful insight many fan's like myself have for such things =] I really do enjoy reading your email. It seems that you, like myself, want players to rely more on skill by changing the way people spam the easily accessible and strong Jutsu, Ultimate Jutsu and Support Characters.
> 
> Haha, yeah I have many knifes XD
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments! Yes you are right, I want things to come down to actual skill, rather than who can spam the most effectively. The Hero/Accel games featured a deep fighting system that relied almost purely on skill, with only a few extraneous factor, such as the rock-paper-scissors clash system. Since they've already proven themselves capable of making games with that much depth, I'm confident that they can give Storm the same treatment.



Stupid Baka said:


> When I was at Comic Con near the Generations booth another attendee told me that Samui was going to be a support character. Can anyone confirm this? I mean, I don't believe people when they tell me stuff in passing but if someone else can back it up I'd be happy believe she'd at least be in the game. She's a fav of mine ;3
> 
> Edit: I ask this because I don't think Samui would even be a selectable character since she hasn't been seen fighting until the Shinobi World War Arc and I'm not even sure if they'll go as far as that arc for Generations.





Stupid Baka said:


> Well he was in UNS2. He was pretty flexible and maybe overpowered but I'd expect him to be extremely strong so he didn't really bother me but yeah, I liked him in UNS2
> 
> In Generations, Including Deva Path there will also be 2 other Peins that will be playable while the other 3 are support. That's just what I heard at comic con though.



What all did you hear at Comic con? There hasn't been any information released about Samui's team or multiple playable Pains. As much as I would like to see as many characters as possible as support only (assuming they don't have enough to be full characters), at this point, I can't see Samui's team having anything but sword combos as their assist attack. That wouldn't be a bad thing, but I'm not sure if they would do that.

I really like the idea of more Pains playable, like they were in Accel 3. Tendou's lack of a usable Banshou Tenin and Chibaku Tensei were real disappointments. 



Scizor said:


> I predict they are going to break their 'promise' of adding every noteworthy character to date.
> 
> As I doubt the '**** you fodder' ninja and the 40 year old Genin are in NUNSGenerations
> 
> If they are, though, that'd be amazing, lol.



They already said they won't be including filler or movie characters, so them not including characters like the 40 year old genin would not be breaking their promise. In a little while, I'm gonna post a list of noteworthy characters, then we can talk about which everyone thinks we may see.



DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Th email link I was given isn't working.



The email in my sig below, inq_fun@cc2.co.jp, is the correct address and I am sure it works. It appears below underlined due to the forum's formatting, so make sure you put in the underscore between inq and fun.

I'm going to take a look at the scan and see if I see any mention of support only or anything else worth mentioning.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I don't actually mind the idea of support only characters (exclusive support only characters I'm against, but hopefully that was a mistranslation of "exclusively support").
> 
> Some characters like Kin (sound senbon) and Aoba (shadow crows) would be perfectly suitable.
> 
> ...



I hate it too.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

*REALY*

OMG REALY Obito is playable that Rasengan isnt new its just how it looks against support characters


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Team Kakashi maining!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Team Kakashi maining!



My Team Dosu would destroy your Team Kakashi.

Sorry but it's true!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> My Team Dosu would destroy your Team Kakashi.
> 
> Sorry but it's true!



Says who? Kakashi slaps that sound N00B.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Says who?



Er... don't you recognise all the pictures of Dosu?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Er... don't you recognise all the pictures of Dosu?



He's nobody. I thought someone who mattered said it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

177 pages!


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 31, 2011)

I took a look at the scan and there's nothing indicating that Kakashi or Obito are support only characters. Unlike the previous scans that said "Raikage Exclusive Support Character" and the next one that said "Support Exclusive Character", nothing here mentions supports at all. I still think the Raikage scan was incorrect and that there are no character exclusive support. If there were, I believe the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan would have used the same phrasing as the Raikage scan. We'll just have to wait and see, but for now I wouldn't worry about there being character exclusive supports.


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2011)

Does it already have a release date?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> *checks the screen that looked like Obito was the player*
> Ah you're right there. I didn't even notice that. Still as I said some characters that'll be playable without a doubt have only been shown as supports so Obito could still be playable (unless the scan says otherwise). If he is support only that's ok too, as long as the "exclusive to this character" support rumour isn't true. It'd be cool to use Obito as a support for Naruto and his friends.


Yeah, I know. It still hasn't been confirmed whether there will be support characters only like you said or if Obito wil be a playable character or not. So there's still a chance for Obito and other characters to make it.


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> What all did you hear at Comic con? There hasn't been any information released about Samui's team or multiple playable Pains. As much as I would like to see as many characters as possible as support only (assuming they don't have enough to be full characters), at this point, I can't see Samui's team having anything but sword combos as their assist attack. That wouldn't be a bad thing, but I'm not sure if they would do that.
> 
> I really like the idea of more Pains playable, like they were in Accel 3. Tendou's lack of a usable Banshou Tenin and Chibaku Tensei were real disappointments.



This information just came from other fan's and attendee's who were at the Booth, same as me. I was talking to a few people and telling them my wishes for Generations and they just told me a few things that would be included like Team Samui and the Pein characters as well as there being the other Jinchuriki. I didn't believe them although they seemed to have some sort of insider information the way they talked but I feel they were just bragging to get some attention out of a girl dressed up as Sakura.

But same here. I'd like to see the other path's of Pein in Generations. Heck, I'm even hoping for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Madara's Paths of Pain


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2011)

so does anyone think that all chars will get 2 Ougis???


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

MS81 said:


> so does anyone think that all chars will get 2 Ougis???



I'm guessing no.

Probably the same as last time with only Naruto, Sasuke and karin having more than one ougi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

That would be awesome to have. Would CTS, Kirin, & Taka Sasuke be in this?


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jul 31, 2011)

Would be great if every character had two normal jutsu.

Here are some of my wishes for the combat aspect of the game, most of them unlikely but its what I would want to see. 

Give every character 3 jutsu but you can only use each jutsu once, including ougis.

Limit substitutions to 5 per match.

Take away chakra dash and add chakra movement, activated in the same way as chakra dash but with manual high speed 360 movement around the map obviously draining chakra fast.

Block breaks faster.

Add animation for melee blocking instead of just standing there with arms folded, would look cool as fuck.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Would be great if every character had two normal jutsu.
> 
> Here are some of my wishes for the combat aspect of the game, most of them unlikely but its what I would want to see.
> 
> ...


what about no!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2011)

What have I missed?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> They already said they won't be including filler or movie characters, so them not including characters like the 40 year old genin would not be breaking their promise. In a little while, I'm gonna post a list of noteworthy characters, then we can talk about which everyone thinks we may see.



The 40 year old genin and the **** you fodder nin were in the manga.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What have I missed?



Nothing much.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nothing much.


That's disappointing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What have I missed?


Depends. Did you see the scan with Young Kakashi, Obito (who may or may not be a support only character) and jonin Minato? If not nothing else really.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What have I missed?



Obito, Young Kakashi and Jounin Minato's confirmation along with a scan showing said confirmation.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

DOSU IS EPIC id pay $100 if i get Dosu Zaku and Kin playable.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd only pay $60.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd pay no more than the game'll be


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'd only pay $60.



I thought you were better than that... 

177 pages!


----------



## G (Jul 31, 2011)

Whers the special edition info?!!!!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll preorder the Sound Genin Special Edition, it'll have Dosu on the cover hopefully!


----------



## G (Jul 31, 2011)

I want poster of all the characters


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I thought you were better than that...
> 
> 177 pages!



178 to be exact!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2011)

V said:


> Whers the special edition info?!!!!





V said:


> I want poster of all the characters



These^

I'm looking forward to another laser cell artwork by Kishi.

And, like V said, I really want another NUNS poster


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 178 to be exact!



No no! Er... that was intentional!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I shall pretend that was intentional and continue to enter the wrong number of pages whenever I can to annoy this Neokurama. I'll hide the evidence in spoiler tags so that no one will ever know my evil plan...


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> No no! Er... that was intentional!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Jimmy Kudo, "one truth will prevail".


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd love to see an option between 2D and 3D stages


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The 40 year old genin and the **** you fodder nin were in the manga.



Ah you're referring to these two people: 

I thought you were referring to this guy: 



Stupid Baka said:


> This information just came from other fan's and attendee's who were at the Booth, same as me. I was talking to a few people and telling them my wishes for Generations and they just told me a few things that would be included like Team Samui and the Pein characters as well as there being the other Jinchuriki. I didn't believe them although they seemed to have some sort of insider information the way they talked but I feel they were just bragging to get some attention out of a girl dressed up as Sakura.
> 
> But same here. I'd like to see the other path's of Pein in Generations. Heck, I'm even hoping for
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh so it's just word of mouth. I'm now very skeptical of it if it says the other Jinchuuriki would be included. They haven't even shown what they can do in the manga yet and the game won't be going nearly that far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'd love to see an option between 2D and 3D stages



Maining Mei, are you?


----------



## Random (Jul 31, 2011)

They should add Guren, even if she is support only. She had some nice jutsu


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder if we be able to start off awaken with pre TS characters like in UNS1?


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I wonder if we be able to start off awaken with pre TS characters like in UNS1?


If CC2 is really trying to balance the game, then there is no chance of that happening. And I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 31, 2011)

Since this is "Generations", I hope they add some characters that haven't had a chance to shine in a video game yet, like Dosu, Izumo and Kotetsu, and Genma.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

hes 38 by the way  Kimmaro is 15 not 16


----------



## Dim Mak (Aug 1, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> If CC2 is really trying to balance the game, then there is no chance of that happening. And I hope it doesn't.


Why not? They could make it so that we can start in awakening mode in offline modes only?


----------



## Random (Aug 1, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Why not? They could make it so that we can start in awakening mode in offline modes only?


That would be nice, i dont go online much anyway


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Ah you're referring to these two people:
> 
> I thought you were referring to this guy:



I see.

But yes, I was referring to those two.


----------



## G (Aug 1, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Since this is "Generations", I hope they add some characters that haven't had a chance to shine in a video game yet, like Dosu, Izumo and Kotetsu, and Genma.



Honestly, this would be so awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Since this is "Generations", I hope they add some characters that haven't had a chance to shine in a video game yet, like Dosu, Izumo and Kotetsu, and Genma.


Maybe as support, I can't imagine them being decent to use.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

You guys... Have spam-raped the hell out this thread...

I am impressed. 

Minato without his Hokage jacket looks so BADASS. It was one of the things I was wishing for the most in Storm. Now all he needs is his WTF Ougi from NUN3.

No need for Rasengan when you have a trusty kunai.


----------



## G (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker when did you get back???


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is "Generations", I hope they add some characters that haven't had a chance to shine in a video game yet, like *Dosu*, Izumo and Kotetsu, and Genma.
> ...



I think you must have missed someone on that list to say that. I've made him stand out at bit more so you can notice him more easily.

Everyone wants Dosu in the game really, some people just seem to be embarassed to admit it for some reason.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

i want to see shisui


----------



## G (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG I WANT KONOHA ROOKIES


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

I want Anko, Anko and Anko as a playable character.

:ho


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't forget Shizune. And Izuna.








*Spoiler*: __ 



And TonTon.









:ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

What happened to the Deidara set?


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Don't forget Shizune. And Izuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget Anbu itachi and kakashi


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

i gave up on playable Kage guards i realy wanted 2 be Chojuro and Darui but give me Hiruko Sasori Sound 4 and the 1st and 2nd Hokages and ill be fine


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> And TonTon.



TonTon is as good as, if not better than, Akamaru.

Evidence:


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> dont forget Anbu itachi and kakashi



Yeah. You can't have ANBU team without ANBU outfits. And Neji should get upgraded in his moveset with Gentle Fist Art One Blow Body.

@DosuIsTheBest: Yep.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Why not? They could make it so that we can start in awakening mode in offline modes only?


Actually all they have to do is have both players start in awakening mode. I mean think about it, it could an *awakening match* that's a separate mode. It could be online and offline with no complaints (well unless one awakening is stronger than the other).


The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> i gave up on playable Kage guards i realy wanted 2 be Chojuro and Darui but give me Hiruko Sasori Sound 4 and the *1st and 2nd Hokages* and ill be fine


That's all I want character-wise, give me those 2 as playables and everyone else just a bonus.


----------



## G (Aug 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What happened to the Deidara set?



What you mean?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I think you must have missed someone on that list to say that. I've made him stand out at bit more so you can notice him more easily.
> 
> Everyone wants Dosu in the game really, some people just seem to be embarassed to admit it for some reason.



i dont think anyone really cares for dosu. nothing special about him. i think he would just waist space that someone better could take. like shodai and the 2nd hokage and maybe young madara


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

Added effects for Ougi's should be put in for all characters.

Example: Temari can repel Team Ougis, Minato's Ougi does damage if blocked, Itachi's Ougi provides invincibility from long and short range attacks during animation, Sakura's Ougi breaks guard, Hinata's Ougi drains chakra, etc.

The first example is already in Storm 2, whether intentional or not. I'd love to see CC2 expand on these unique abilities.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Added effects for Ougi's should be put in for all characters.
> 
> Example: Temari can repel Team Ougis, Minato's Ougi does damage if blocked, Itachi's Ougi provides invincibility from long and short range attacks during animation, Sakura's Ougi breaks guard, Hinata's Ougi drains chakra, etc.
> 
> The first example is already in Storm 2, whether intentional or not. I'd love to see CC2 expand on these unique abilities.



you sure? Spammers will somehow exploit these and others end up complaining that it's a broken game


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

Not if the chakra costs are higher. It'd just be so unique...

And on the topic of exploitation, CC2 better make it impossible to block in the air. No more jumpblocking. Should be like ukemis where all you can do is substitute (I think... ).


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

V said:


> What you mean?



The edo Deidara set disappeared.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

180 pages!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 180 pages!



*STOP IT!*​


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think anyone really cares for dosu. nothing special about him. i think he would just waist space that someone better could take. like shodai and the 2nd hokage and maybe young madara





DosuIsTheBest said:


> If they're going to include quite a lot of the Chunin exam fights (Team Dosu vs Sakura, Team Dosu vs Lee, Team Dosu vs Ino-Shika-Cho, Team Dosu vs Sasuke, Dosu vs Chouji, Dosu vs Gaara), they have to include Dosu as a proper character. I'm looking forward to that.



If they're having a story mode that includes the Chunin Exams, Dosu is much more important that those you suggested.

Lots of people want Dosu in btw:



Sparrow said:


> Since this is "Generations", I hope they add some characters that haven't had a chance to shine in a video game yet, like Dosu, Izumo and Kotetsu, and Genma.





V said:


> Now that DosuIsTheBest has been talking about Dosu _ so much,_ i'm actually starting to want Dosu in the game.
> The sound wave attacks would be so cool.





DosuIsTheBest said:


> Dosu, Zaku, Kin, Mizuki, Team Oboro, Team Shigure, Hayate, Anko, Iruka, Kotetsu, Izuno, Konohamaru, Udon, Moegi.
> 
> Why weren't these in NUNS1!?
> 
> These are a must, previous Hokages and Sound 4 would be nice as well, but they're not as important.



Theres a few examples.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yes, I can use my own quotes as examples.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 1, 2011)

fuck dosu, Zaku is way cooler


----------



## Yondie (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope they give some nice animation cut scenes to the Team Ultimate Jutsu. I was kinda disappointed to see that they didn't have that this time around in UNS2. Anywho, hopefully they can add that in Generations.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

TonTon should be a support character.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 1, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> fuck dosu, Zaku is way cooler :aweosme



So cool that Sauce broke his arms.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

V said:


> Skywalker when did you get back???


Yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Sesha said:


> So cool that Sauce broke his arms.



Though sauce wasnt just sauce at that time, sauce was rapesauce with his curse seal hax etc.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2011)

Sesha said:


> So cool that Sauce broke his arms.



Yet he miraculously recovered them for his fight with Shino a day later 

Now dat iz kool


----------



## Graeme inactive (Aug 1, 2011)

Have there been any real updates, besides NeoKurama telling us what page we're on every day?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 1, 2011)

Agathon said:


> Have there been any real updates, besides NeoKurama telling us what page we're on every day?




Nope. Nothing much. The last scrap we got was a scan on Team Minato so it's leading everyone to speculate on who's playable and who's only support.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Yet he miraculously recovered them for his fight with Shino a day later
> 
> Now dat iz kool



Sound ninja were going to be too powerful so they were had to be removed. 

I remain adamant that Dosu (sound) is the key to defeating Madara. If he really is dead (which I doubt) then he'll be summoned by Kabuto when he has his inevitable fight with Madara.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

It was the Sauce that broke it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaku Dosu and Kin FTW send them emails saying u want them playable


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 1, 2011)

Agathon said:


> Have there been any real updates, besides NeoKurama telling us what page we're on every day?



Somewhere around here I wrote my thoughts after reading the newest scan. It's hard to find the actual new in here since so many people fill this topic with spam.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Agathon said:


> Have there been any real updates, besides NeoKurama telling us what page we're on every day?



It's my job to do.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It's my job to do.


In _every_ thread you post in?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> In _every_ thread you post in?



Precisely.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really do it so when people, click on last page, you will be taken to the new page instead of scrolling all the way to the bottom.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

kakashi gaiden and jiraiya and orochimaru konoha uniform


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

shut up now i command you

page 181 haha


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Using my trick, I see.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> shut up now i command you


command who whats that 1,000 chirping birds gonna do to me? it gonna do nothin. it gonna die!


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Page 181!



Fixed it for you


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> page 181 haha


Your name is too long.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, you guys.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 1, 2011)

And people accuse us of spamming...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Like there is anything of relevance to talk about.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Wanna continue?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

references tony the tiger HA!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanna see a box cover.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 1, 2011)

Like we didn't see Neo Kurama's banning coming.

Regarding Generations', I'd like to see selectable Ninja Tools for every character or at least make the selection for everyone more balanced by giving everyone their unique ninja tool, a powerup, a normal ninja tool that does damage and another tool that stuns, slows or affects an attribute of the target.


----------



## Saru (Aug 1, 2011)

IDK why they took out some of the items from Storm.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Though sauce wasnt just sauce at that time, sauce was rapesauce with his curse seal hax etc.




*Spoiler*: __ 




MORE SAUCE! MORE BACON AND SAUCE!!!!




But seriously, I hope CC2 really focus on balancing the fight mechanics and improve everyone's movesets. 

Whether it's gameplay and/or fanservice, UNS 1 and 2 haven't lived up to the UN/Accel PS2 games.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> Like we didn't see Neo Kurama's banning coming.


I wonder what he was banned for.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

is he permanently banned or temporary and are we aloud 2 swear like damn shit hell etc??


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG this game *drool* Mei Terumi is totally going to be my main character for this


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> is he permanently banned or temporary and are we aloud 2 swear like damn shit hell etc??



Yeah I'd say he's done for and no, I wouldn't recommend a lot of vulgarities. Just be on the safe side. Don't spam like Kurama did either.

I also hope they incorporate alternate costumes for some of the characters in Generations. I mean I know some characters only have one outfit and it's not a huge issue for me but it'd still be kinda cool. It'd add more depth to the battles for me. It's not just a game for me, more of an experience and an imaginationland for me >.>


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> is he permanently banned or temporary and are we aloud 2 swear like damn shit hell etc??


Not excessively, but no one has said a thing to me about my swearing.


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

I _cannot_ wait for this game! I might start a clan for this game specifically.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

FallenSasuke said:


> I _cannot_ wait for this game! I might start a clan for this game specifically.



I was thinking the same thing but I was going to wait and see what additions and tweaks they make to the game. I don't want to make a clan centered around a game I don't like >.>

Also, if they make team matches then that would be even more awesome. Having teams within the clan would be VERY interesting. I hope they have 2v2 and 3v3 online battles.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

i saw a topic called "One Piece is F***ing Great anybody who disagrees is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" but wasnt censored


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I was going to wait and see what additions and tweaks they make to the game. I don't want to make a clan centered around a game I don't like >.>
> 
> Also, if they make team matches then that would be even more awesome. Having teams within the clan would be VERY interesting. I hope they have 2v2 and 3v3 online battles.



I'm assuming you played as Jugo and Minato in Storm 2?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> i saw a topic called "One Piece is F***ing Great anybody who disagrees is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" but wasnt censored



Yeah but you don't want to end up with a bad rep cause then no one want's to hear what you have to say. You want people to believe you have credibility. Especially here, people can be a bit prejudice.



FallenSasuke said:


> I'm assuming you played as Jugo and Minato in Storm 2?



I never played as Minato online just offline. Jugo was the only character I ever used online. I'd play as him by himself or when I used support I always used Suigetsu and Karin.


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love the idea of starting a clan with you. It would be the _1st_ step towards a 'Hebi' or 'Taka' clan. Or something..


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

FallenSasuke said:


> I would love the idea of starting a clan with you. It would be the _1st_ step towards a 'Hebi' or 'Taka' clan. Or something..



Haha, well that depends on what system your on. I'm on Xbox 360. Your Idea is a great one though =]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

well ive been scanning these forums 4 a few weeks b4 my account was created but were missing sumbody i recognise all of you but sum Kushina fan-girl is missing


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> well ive been scanning these forums 4 a few weeks b4 my account was created but were missing sumbody i recognise all of you but sum Kushina fan-girl is missing



The Habanero that started the Kushina fan club? I'm sure she's doing something that doesn't involve the Forums >.>

Anywho, I think we should make a timer for the countdown of Generations release. Just so we could build hype. I know it's not necessary but knowing me I'll forget and be a whole year behind everyone >.>


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

A countdown isn't a bad idea. We could also come here to discuss the latest news about the game, and our opinions on certain things about the game.

Ahhh, crap. I'm on Playstation. Fml.


----------



## DaKakz (Aug 2, 2011)

Any person who is disappointed with the Kage's bodyguards appearing only as supports says Aye!


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

FallenSasuke said:


> A countdown isn't a bad idea. We could also come here to discuss the latest news about the game, and our opinions on certain things about the game.
> 
> Ahhh, crap. I'm on Playstation. Fml.



Well we have all the latest updates and news here. I always make sure to check this thread cause there will be the latest news here as it comes out. I just think that the first post should be edited and have links to the latest news and updates. Yeah we do all our speculation here as well.

You can actually email Cyber Connect2 your suggestions for Generations as well. Their welcoming any and all idea's and such.

But yeah, the Majority of Gamers in this thread have PS3. So I'm definitely in the Minority.


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

Stupid Baka said:


> I'm on Xbox 360.



OH YEAH

*Spoiler*: _ _ 



My gamertag is SpR1tEzER0


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

*Namco Bandai Reveals Naruto Generations at GamesCom 2011*



> We first saw Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations in action at the Japan Expo in Paris, France late June to early July. Then we saw it at Comic Con in San Diego, CA (USA) in mid to late July. Well, now the next Storm event is being organized in Cologne, Germany in this great month of August! Namco Bandai Games has announced Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations will have a place in the video game expo, GamesCom! You are surely wondering if there is going to be a new demo, the same demo, any new information, or footage, right? Well, they haven’t specified in what capacity Generations will be making its German debut. All we know is that it will have some presence. Check out the official press release below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG RIDGE RACER UNBOUNDED


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

I like how they say 'the title will offer a vast selection of playable & support characters'.

They don't give a ****


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

With 10 playable characters and 60 support only.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay! Dark Souls! (That'll be a much more balanced online fighting game. )



Cthulhu21 said:


> Any person who is disappointed with the Kage's bodyguards appearing only as supports says Aye!



Aye.


----------



## Random (Aug 2, 2011)

there really seems to be more support only characters than playable ones, and all those supports have so much playable potential


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Random said:


> there really seems to be more support only characters than playable ones, and all those supports have so much playable potential



Nah man.
There'll be more playable characters than support only characters, I think.

But every support only char is one too many, imo


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

I still think support only characters is a very good idea.

But only if they include a lot of them and don't make loads of potentially fully playable characters only support (e.g. I'd like Obito to be fully playable).


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I still think support only characters is a very good idea.
> 
> But only if they include a lot of them and don't make loads of potentially fully playable characters only support (e.g. I'd like Obito to be fully playable).



I understand the idea, but I don't agree with its logic.

I may agree with its logic if they make karin a support only character in Generations. But if they keep Karin as a playable character, they can also go to imagination town on the other characters with no canon feats and make them playable, too.

But it's a lose/lose situation anyway, imo.


----------



## DaKakz (Aug 2, 2011)

I just like for Darui and Kurotsuchi to be playable.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2011)

There's absolutely no reason for them not to be.

Are you telling me I'm going to have to wait several more years for Darui to be in the game all because Generations is released a month before his figh witht Kin and Gin is shown in the anime? 

...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Viridium said:


> There's absolutely no reason for them not to be.
> 
> Are you telling me I'm going to have to wait several more years for Darui to be in the game all because Generations is released a month before his figh witht Kin and Gin is shown in the anime?
> 
> ...



Pretty much, yeah.

That, and because they want Storm 3 to be wtfbbqawesome.

Again: They don't give a ****


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

Well this is just a expansion pack for the fans
 waiting for Storm 3.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2011)

Viridium said:


> There's absolutely no reason for them not to be.
> 
> Are you telling me I'm going to have to wait several more years for Darui to be in the game all because Generations is released a month before his figh witht Kin and Gin is shown in the anime?
> 
> ...


I think it's so none of the kage bodyguards get favourtism over others (Kankuro and Temari are playable for more obvious reasons).


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> With 10 playable characters and 60 support only.



Haha, I had a nightmare about that last night. There being only 10 characters you can play as but there's 50 support characters. To see this on the Forum scared me for a second.




Viridium said:


> Are you telling me I'm going to have to wait several more years for Darui to be in the game all because Generations is released a month before his figh witht Kin and Gin is shown in the anime?



I feel the Game's Story will end right at the beginning of the Shinobi World War Arc. So everything before that like the Summit Arc, Sasuke Vs Danzo Fight and the Original Team 7 Reunion will happen.

I DO feel that Darui will be playable though. He is a unique character and it would be foolish of the Dev's to Ignore him and make him support only.


----------



## Saru (Aug 2, 2011)

If they stop the story where you suggest, he won't be in the game. Knowing CC2, they won't put Darui in the game unless they have to (Kin and Gin).

Anyway, what alternative costumes do you guys want to see?

 They already put in Jounin Minato, so I wanna see: ANBU Itachi, ANBU Kakashi, Taka (with and without cloaks), Akatsuki's Orochimaru, the Konoha 10 in their new gear, and the Edo Zombies in their cloaks.


----------



## DanE (Aug 2, 2011)

well support characters will likely be. 

1. Ao
2. Chojuro
3. Darui
4. C
5. Kurotsuchi
6. Akatsuchi
7. Obito
8. Torune
9. FU
10. Karin(hopefully)

And more I just cant think right now.


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

Viridium said:


> If they stop the story where you suggest, he won't be in the game. Knowing CC2, they won't put Darui in the game unless they have to (Kin and Gin).



No, Darui has potential to be in this game just from what he's displayed at the Kage Summit alone. He's displayed taijutsu (well, sword skills) and several ninjutsu to consider being put in this game. We even know his nature affiliation. And when the war begins, Darui is definitely an important character considering his military rank.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

AYE pissed me off i wanted 2 be Chojuro and Darui so badly


----------



## Random (Aug 2, 2011)

DanE said:


> well support characters will likely be.
> 
> 1. Ao
> 2. Chojuro
> ...



Obito will be playable, i guarantee it
And i highly doubt they are gonna down-grade Karin after they already made her move-set


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL TORUNE AND FU DIE btw i wonder how will sais bro shin be in Storm 3 he was important BUT he did nothing I DEMAND Chojuro and Darui hell Darui had more jutsu than the Tsuchi and Mizu Kages there playable the only way they can make up 4 this is playable Hashirama Tobirama


----------



## CraigB (Aug 2, 2011)

*Offical Character List So Far...*

The Official Character List So Far:

    Naruto Uzumaki (Playable in Part I and Part II versions) (One-Tailed Form; Four-Tailed Form, also Part II Naruto playable in Sage Mode form and Hokage costume (Six-Tailed Fox Mode)
    Sasuke Uchiha (Playable in Part I and Part II versions) (Curse Mark Mode; Susanoo, playable with Black Hebi outfit and White outfit; also playable with Taka outfit and Akatsuki cloak (Mangekyō Sharingan)
    Sakura Haruno (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Kakashi Hatake (Mangekyo Sharingan Mode), also playable as Young Kakashi (White Fang Mode)
    Sai
    Yamato
    Shikamaru Nara (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Ino Yamanaka (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Chōji Akimichi (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Asuma Sarutobi
    Kiba Inuzuka (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Shino Aburame (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Hinata Hyūga (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Neji Hyūga (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Rock Lee (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Tenten (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Might Guy
    Jiraiya
    Tsunade
    Hiruzen Sarutobi
    Minato Namikaze (playable with Flak Jacket and Hokage costume (Yellow Flash Mode)
    Gaara (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Temari (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Kankurō (Playable in Part I and Part II versions)
    Orochimaru
    Kabuto Yakushi
    Kimimaro
    Itachi Uchiha
    Kisame Hoshigaki
    Deidara
    Sasori
    Hidan
    Kakuzu
    Tobi
    Pain
    Konan
    Karin
    Suigetsu Hōzuki
    Jūgo
    Haku
    Zabuza Momochi
    Killer B
    A (Lightning Release Armour)
    C (Support only)
    Darui (Support only)
    Ōnoki
    Akatsuchi (Support only)
    Kurotsuchi (Support only)
    Mei Terumī
    Ao (Support only)
    Chōjūrō (Support only)
    Obito Uchiha

Plus here is a Youtube account were this guy posts all the lasted news of Naruto games from shonen Jumps and other sources. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2011)

FallenSasuke said:


> No, Darui has potential to be in this game just from what he's displayed at the Kage Summit alone. He's displayed taijutsu (well, sword skills) and several ninjutsu to consider being put in this game. We even know his nature affiliation. And when the war begins, Darui is definitely an important character considering his military rank.


This is where I think they're avoiding Darui favourtism. Just about every other kage bodyguard is going to be a support with Temari and Kankuro being the only exceptions for obvious reasons. If Darui joined those two as playable you'd be asking why the rest of them aren't playable.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

I WANT KANKURO WITH SASORI E-P-I-C but like i said Tobirama Hashirama


----------



## Random (Aug 2, 2011)

CraigB said:


> The Official Character List So Far:
> 
> Naruto Uzumaki (Playable in Part I and Part II versions) (One-Tailed Form; Four-Tailed Form, also Part II Naruto playable in Sage Mode form and Hokage costume (Six-Tailed Fox Mode)
> Sasuke Uchiha (Playable in Part I and Part II versions) (Curse Mark Mode; Susanoo, playable with Black Hebi outfit and White outfit; also playable with Taka outfit and Akatsuki cloak (Mangekyō Sharingan)
> ...


I knew it


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> This is where I think they're avoiding Darui favourtism. Just about every other kage bodyguard is going to be a support with Temari and Kankuro being the only exceptions for obvious reasons. If Darui joined those two as playable you'd be asking why the rest of them aren't playable.



No, I don't think I would. Darui is the only kage bodyguard we see who actually fights, and releases several kinds of attacks. The rest, like Chojuro, only perform about 1 attack, and their battling for the day is over. That just isn't enough to be put into a video game without them making shit up for the character. The main ones who fight at this time are the Kages, and they're strongly reccomended to be playable.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

CraigB said:


> *Spoiler*: _list_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When was Kimimaro confirmed, for one?


----------



## G (Aug 2, 2011)

KyuubiMinato
PS360HD2


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

Anybody on PS3?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

FallenSasuke said:


> Anybody on PS3?



Yeah.
Wanna play some games?

I'm not very good, though


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't really know when Kimimaro was confirmed, but here is a link of ALL the characters thus far that are supposedly in it, of course it may be innacurate.



My apologies if you've already seen this, just trying to help answer your question lol.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Wolfen Blitzer said:


> Don't really know when Kimimaro was confirmed, but here is a link of ALL the characters thus far that are supposedly in it, of course it may be innacurate.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies if you've already seen this, just trying to help answer your question lol.



I'd like to know where they got their info from.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

Viridium said:


> If they stop the story where you suggest, he won't be in the game. Knowing CC2, they won't put Darui in the game unless they have to (Kin and Gin).






FallenSasuke said:


> No, Darui has potential to be in this game just from what he's displayed at the Kage Summit alone. He's displayed taijutsu (well, sword skills) and several ninjutsu to consider being put in this game. We even know his nature affiliation. And when the war begins, Darui is definitely an important character considering his military rank.





FallenSasuke voiced the one perfectly good reason why Darui will likely be a playable character. There's really no argument there, Darui did show enough of what he can do to be considered for the game. I'll just go on the record to say that I will be VERY surprised if he doesn't make the cut as playable.



Gaiash said:


> This is where I think they're avoiding Darui favourtism. Just about every other kage bodyguard is going to be a support with Temari and Kankuro being the only exceptions for obvious reasons. If Darui joined those two as playable you'd be asking why the rest of them aren't playable.



I don't know about that. Fu and Torune were Bodyguards. They've shown enough as well to make it to playable character status in the game. Fu being a Yamanaka, trap maker and sort of holding his own against Madara while Torune is a Aburame who can devastate anyone with one touch.

I also see Chojuro being playable as his sword can be shaped into other weapons. If he does make the cut they will probably expand on his sword but I do see Chojuro making support.

I say all this because when I look back at Tobi in UNS2 I kind of scoff due to the fact that he really only showed two techniques with one being in the manga and the other in the anime. I don't feel Tobi showed enough to be in the game, he was just kind of there in the anime/manga. BUT you can't forget the fact that Madara was apart of Tobi so it really justified him being in the game. So if Tobi had a chance then I see some of these character's making playable status.

I mean, they can't just make a new game and add in a few more characters as playable and then add MORE characters and make them just support. It'd be really disappointing, you know?

I'm not saying any of this is certain, just likely due to the amount of evidence and cause they have for making more character's playable then support. Having Support ONLY character's is just a ridiculous Idea to begin with.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2011)

Wolfen Blitzer said:


> Don't really know when Kimimaro was confirmed, but here is a link of ALL the characters thus far that are supposedly in it, of course it may be innacurate.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies if you've already seen this, just trying to help answer your question lol.


This is a wikia. Anyone can edit it. I could sign up and say that Kermit the Frog was a playable character if I wanted and until someone edited it out there would be a period of time when someone could look at that page and see Kermit as a playable character.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

I would too, but I myself have been unsuccessful in finding one.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> This is a wikia. Anyone can edit it. I could sign up and say that Kermit the Frog was a playable character if I wanted *and until someone edited it out there would be a period of time when someone could look at that page and see Kermit as a playable character*.



I like how you thoroughly explained exactly what would happen if you'd do that.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

That's why I said that there's possibilities of it being inaccurate....


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 2, 2011)

Kermit the Frog. In my Naruto game?

It sounds more awesome than you think!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Kermit the Frog. In my Naruto game?
> 
> It sounds more awesome than you think!



I'm not feeling it


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

If there had been support only characters in NUNS2 then Karin would have been one. However suggesting she be downgraded when they've already made a full moveset for her is a silly idea.

Here are the characters I want:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fully playable characters I'd like to see (unconfirmed ones):
Dosu
Mizuki
Shizune
Anko
Kurenai
Kimimaro
Jirobo
Kidomaru
Sakon/Ukon
Tayuya
Kabutomaru
Madara
Hashirama
Tobirama
Hiruzen
(Chojuro and Obito although they're likely just support)

The following I'd like to be included merely as support:
Kin
Zaku
Kotetsu
Izumo
Aoba
Raido
Baki
Hayate
Ebisu
Yugao
Demon Brothers
Misumi
Yoroi
Shigure
Oboro
TonTon
Iruka
Zetsu (maybe?)



It's a very long list, yet I've probably missed quite a few that I'd want. This is a very optimistic list so most characters will certainly not be in it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> If there had been support only characters in NUNS2 then Karin would have been one. However suggesting she be downgraded when they've already made a full moveset for her is a silly idea.



Despite Karin's status on the NUNS2 tier list, her moveset, essentially, is a joke 

I'm not sure what I'd rather have:
A part of the cast of playable characters with idiotic movesets, or said part of the characters beeing support only characters. =/


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Despite Karin's status on the NUNS2 tier list, her moveset, essentially, is a joke
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd rather have:
> A part of the cast of playable characters with idiotic movesets, or said part of the characters beeing support only characters. =/



Stop being so mean to one of my favourite characters, she used to be my second most played (third now) in NUNS2.

i'll have you know that no one I've fought from the forums has ever beaten me when I played as Karin (3 matches using her).


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 2, 2011)

Since a lot of new people have started coming to the topic and since all the spam discourages people from going back and reading what's already been said, I'm going to repost some of my more relevant posts.

This is in regard to people saying CC2 is lazy because they haven't been making up movesets for people:



			
				ShinobiMuramasa said:
			
		

> It's not that CC2 isn't as "creative" as they were with the PS2 games or that they've become lazy in terms of character creation, it's just that unlike those games, starting with Storm 2 CC2 has been working under more restrictions. Because Storm 1 did so well and drew so much attention, for Storm 2 Studio Pierrot and Shueisha wanted to act as consultants to help make Storm 2 as accurate as possible. Because of this, CC2 is restricted from making characters from the ground up and from having the characters do things that are clearly outside of their abilities. Karin was the one except for Storm 2 likely because that game didn't include Support Only characters, they wanted to have all of Taka's members, and since the main reason Taka existed in the first place was due to Shueisha pressuring Kishimoto to create a team for Sasuke, Shueisha would be content with CC2 making a moveset for Karin.
> 
> CC2 is still very creative when they don't have those restrictions placed on them. Take Hero/Accel 3 for example, they came up with interesting movesets for Young Kakashi, Obito, Possessed Kabuto, and the 3 playable Pain, with little to work with, and the team jutsu system was well done and interesting. Also take a look at the direction they're going in with Impact. They're creatively changing things and it looks very fun (and the people who have played the demo seem to think it is). The thing with Storm is that it has unofficially become the "official" Naruto game series due to its popularity and now with Studio Pierrot and Shueisha's involvement.
> 
> In some ways that's a problem because it seems to limit CC2's creative options, which are uninhibited in their other Naruto series. But as fans we should keep these things in mind when we set our expectations for their games. The Hero/Accel series and Impact (assuming it will continue) will be the Naruto games through which CC2 can express their creativity, while Storm will remain the unofficial "official" Naruto series.



For people complaining about the similarities between Storm 2 Suigetsu and demo Zabuza (Also keep in mind that the Zabuza shown was not finished and what we've seen is subject to change):



			
				ShinobiMuramasa said:
			
		

> Also about Zabuza and Suigetsu, it's very likely that they'll make some changes to Suigetsu for the next game based on what he showed against Killer B and just to differentiate him more from Zabuza. As things are right now, Zabuza's Water Dragon appears to be bigger, faster, and has better tracking compared to Suigetsu's. I'm expecting them to give Suigetsu a different jutsu for Generations as it seems they only gave him the Water Dragon since it's been the generic water jutsu and to reiterate the idea that Suigetsu is the "second coming of Zabuza." That and the fact that they had little to work with given Suigetsu's arsenal (which you can see here), I think it's fine for him to have that jutsu.




Information regarding exclusive support characters and support-only characters from what I translated from the scans:



			
				ShinobiMuramasa said:
			
		

> Well I looked at the scan and it does indeed mention the characters being "exclusive." But I don't think they are exclusive to be used by the Kage characters because it says "Support Exclusive Character." If they were exclusive supports for Mizukage or Tsuchikage, I think it would say "Exclusive Support Character", not what it says now. So for now I'd say rest assured, there does not appear to be exclusive supports for characters. However, this would confirm that Choujiro and Ao are support-only characters. That makes sense since they haven't done enough to be full characters.
> 
> EDIT: I went back and looked at the scan that introduced Raikage, Darui, and C just to see what it says. It contradicts the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan by being phrased differently. The Raikage scan refers to Darui and C as "Raikage exclusive support characters." I'm not sure what to think now though. It could be that the scan was incorrect in saying that they are exclusive to the Raikage when it should have said that they were just support exclusive characters, so in the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan they changed the phrasing. The Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan doesn't say that they're exclusive to them, it just refers to them as "Support exclusive characters", so I can't say conclusively now due to the scans contradicting each other. Our best bet is to wait for Danzo's scan and see how Torune and Fuu are referred to.





ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I took a look at the scan and there's nothing indicating that Kakashi or Obito are support only characters. Unlike the previous scans that said "Raikage Exclusive Support Character" and the next one that said "Support Exclusive Character", nothing here mentions supports at all. I still think the Raikage scan was incorrect and that there are no character exclusive support. If there were, I believe the Mizukage and Tsuchikage scan would have used the same phrasing as the Raikage scan. We'll just have to wait and see, but for now I wouldn't worry about there being character exclusive supports.



If you take that information into account, you shouldn't have any problems with support-only characters. You have to keep in mind what Storm represents now, they have to go for accuracy. Even with Karin, they didn't take any liberties by having her do things she's not capable of. In that sense, they created a "safe" moveset for her. I definitely wouldn't want a bunch of characters that haven't shown enough to be playable to be playable just for the sake of having them in even at the cost of having a moveset that isn't representative of them. If they were to do that tons of people would have a bunch of complaints about how the characters turned out and blame CC2.

Karin has her reasons for being the exception to the rule and given that she's not a battle-type character and likely won't ever fight in the manga at all, it doesn't hurt in them creating a noncontradictory moveset for her. The Kage Bodyguards who have yet to show enough for an accurate moveset may get some screentime in the manga, and if not the anime will likely display them. If neither of those things happen by the end of the series, then you can rest assured that CC2 will make movesets for them.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Stop being so mean to one of my favourite characters, she used to be my second most played (third now) in NUNS2.
> 
> i'll have you know that no one I've fought from the forums has ever beaten me when I played as Karin (3 matches using her).



You're completely missing the point 

I'm just saying she shouldn't be using perfume.


----------



## CraigB (Aug 2, 2011)

Kimimaro was confirmed on one of the newest Shonen Jump magazine for one.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You're completely missing the point
> 
> I'm just saying she shouldn't be using perfume.



Killer Bee shouldn't be using "Rising Bomb".

What would you have her use? A fireball jutsu? Advanced Taijutsu?

The pathetic looking perfume attack fits her useless personality. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

CraigB said:


> Kimimaro was confirmed on one of the newest Shonen Jump magazine for one.



Link, please? 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> Killer Bee shouldn't be using "Rising Bomb".
> 
> What would you have her use? A fireball jutsu? Advanced Taijutsu?
> 
> The pathetic looking perfume attack fits her useless personality. In my opinion anyway.



You missed the point again 

So, she would be understandable as a support only character that heals you a tiny bit or something. Though that might prove to be OP


----------



## shino bug man sam (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea i cant wait for this game although there are only a few more characters which is disappointing but im looking forward to using Kimimaro, Haku and Zabuza.
The characters i most wanted to be added in though was the first and second hokage 
Ohh the new kages will be fun to p lay as also i imagine.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 2, 2011)

Karin shouldn't be in the game at all. Nor the manga either, really.



CraigB said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That list is copied off from Naruto wiki, or at least matches similar lists made on the site for other Naruto games. It's fake.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, she would be understandable as a support only character that heals you a tiny bit or something. Though that might prove to be OP



The whole point they made her a moveset was because she had to have one. They had to be creative with her moves as there were no support characters in NUNS2.

Basically just what ShinobiMuramasa said on the last page.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> The whole point they made her a moveset was because she had to have one. They had to be creative with her moves as there were no support characters in NUNS2.
> 
> Basically just what ShinobiMuramasa said on the last page.



They could've easily left her out of the game, entirely.

Not saying they should've, but it's contradicting what they're saying now: ''rather not included than included and 'tampered' with''.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They could've easily left her out of the game, entirely.
> 
> Not saying they should've, but it's contradicting what they're saying now: ''rather not included than included and 'tampered' with''.



:amazed
I didn't get another "you missed the point " so i must be on the right track. 

I admit she shouldn't really be a full character, and if she'd not been in NUNS2 then she's surely be a solely support character in Generations (at best).

However, as she couldn't really be the only support character then the way they've done it makes sense:



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Even with Karin, they didn't take any liberties by having her do things she's not capable of. In that sense, they created a "safe" moveset for her.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> :amazed
> I didn't get another "you missed the point " so i must be on the right track.
> 
> I admit she shouldn't really be a full character, and if she'd not been in NUNS2 then she's surely be a solely support character in Generations (at best).



Then we agree. =)

But 'safe' movesets, though probably the best choice at this point, are often boring, imo.


----------



## CraigB (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope it is fake, I want a shit load more characters like the first and second Hokage!!!


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

Having those two would make this game more fun indeed.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Then we agree. =)
> 
> But 'safe' movesets, though probably the best choice at this point, are often boring, imo.



Exactly, safe movesets are boring and I wouldn't want to see a bunch of characters who have not shown enough to be playable to be given boring movesets just so they can make it in. I like the idea of support exclusive characters as long as the character doesn't deserve to be playable.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Exactly, safe movesets are boring and I wouldn't want to see a bunch of characters who have not shown enough to be playable to be given boring movesets just so they can make it in. I like the idea of support exclusive characters as long as the character doesn't deserve to be playable.



I think I do agree with that. =)


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 2, 2011)

One safe moveset is perfectly fine for me. 

Another _important_ reason I liked having Karin in NUNS2 was that I needed Karin to make up the numbers in my glasses squad when I used the title of "glasses wearing". It was important with my PSN having "nerd" written three times in it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

I DEMAND Chojuro and Darui as playable characters they did more than Karin who gets in


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2011)

^ I know how you feel! I really hope Kushina is playable character in UNS3.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree as well, I would enjoy seeing Kushina as a playable character, she deserves some spotlight treatment lol


----------



## Blatman (Aug 2, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa on the last page you talked about CC2 being restricted but what they havent incorporated in the Storm series is the uniqueness of the characters in the Naruto world(something they did very well in the hero/accel series), and every character had their strengths and flaws. Surely, being advised by people who knew all about the characters, storm 2 should have had this down to a tee?


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 2, 2011)

Since support exclusive characters seems to be the most discussed topic, I went through and complied a list of characters who have yet to appear in Storm. Since they said all the characters will make an appearance, we can discuss the likelihood of these characters, some of which are fairly obscure. I left out the characters that without a doubt should be playable, such as Shizune, Kurenai, 1st and 2nd Hokage, Sound 5, etc. 

: I think they'd be an interesting support exclusive character. They could appear together and attack in a similar pattern as in the anime and their attack could poison the opponent. 

 and : I think they could take up one support space together and do a sword combo... if anything.

: I would include his whole team, but since they didn't do anything just him alone would be a good support character. He could attack using .

: I'd like to see each of them individually as their own support exclusive character. They each have at least one jutsu that could be used for a support and it would be interesting to have more characters who use sound in. 

: They all have essentially the same abilities, so having them take up one spot as a support exclusive character would work for me. 

:  would be a very interesting support attack to have. It's exciting to think that we may have so many support exclusive characters to choose from because they'll add a lot of variety to the game.

: It would be nice to complete Gaara's Chuunin exam team and it wouldn't hurt to have more  to choose from as a support.

: They showed some interesting abilities and would make for good support characters.

 and : We haven't seen much from them, but we know they're supposed to be strong since the pair of them alone required the Sound 4 to use their Curse Seals to win. Genma could just have a combo or spit his toothpick needle as a support. Raidou has his Kokutou, which could he could use as a combo for a support.

: He would make for a great support character and with his crows, he'd definitely be fun to use with Itachi.

 and : I'm pretty sure they're a given for support only characters based on what they did against Kakuzu and Hidan.  would be an awesome support attack. 

: He and Ponta could be a support character together. They'd be an interesting combo to have.

The rest of the characters aren't so obscure. If they wanted they could make Iruka and Mizuki throw big shuriken as a support or something...if they wanted to include them. I'm hoping for a playable Konohamaru now that he's shown quite a bit and Sasori's Hiruko should definitely be playable. Since they've made Hanabi playable in the PS2 games, there's probably enough canon material to give her a basic combo as a support only character.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I DEMAND Chojuro and Darui as playable characters they did more than Karin who gets in


Did you miss the various posts explaining why she got in? There were no support characters and she was needed for a Sasuke levels.


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 2, 2011)

@ShinobiMuramasa
I read your e-mail to CyberConnect 2. The suggestions you made for the game are brilliant, it's basically all the things I'm going to say to them. The main thing they MUST change is indeed the cost of the Substitution Jutsu. To me, this is essential. This indeed renders normal attacks useless, and normal attacks in the game are very beautifully done by CC2.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

*O_O*



Red Haba?ero said:


> ^ I know how you feel! I really hope Kushina is playable character in UNS3.



HELL YEAH after Tayuya Kushina is my favorite Female character


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

Karins lame i want Tayuya damn she was hot plus the Flute was badass


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

I wouldn't want a character that has zero feats like Kushina.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I wouldn't want a character that has zero feats like Kushina.



Pshh we haven't even seen Kushina fight yet, so don't hate... Honestly....... >.>

Who knows, she could be even more powerful than Minato =/


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Despite Karin's status on the NUNS2 tier list, her moveset, essentially, is a joke
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd rather have:
> A part of the cast of playable characters with idiotic movesets, or said part of the characters beeing support only characters. =/



I agree about Karin, she's one of those characters I could've done without. I don't mind support only characters in UNSG, but they need some jutsu/techniques that make them useful. Now whether that's some unique attacks that freeze or stuns the opponent for a few seconds, or supports that help recover chakra or health mid-fight is up to CC2. 

They just need to be more interesting than the attacks playable characters have, not too unbalanced, but something that makes me want to pick them over other characters for a nice strategy or two.

Off-Topic: I love the Elliot gif.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Pshh we haven't even seen Kushina fight yet, so don't hate... Honestly....... >.>
> 
> Who knows, she could be even more powerful than Minato =/


I'm not hating, I'm being honest.

Yeah, I highly doubt that she's anywhere near his strength.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm not hating, I'm being honest.
> 
> Yeah, I highly doubt that she's anywhere near his strength.



Nine Tails power + Guts to Never give up (Just like Naruto's, in fact shes the one that gave him that gene) > Minato

At least in the Narutoverse that's possible


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2011)

Wtf man, I don't want a 100-char roster full of fodders  Just gimme some decent fighting and balance out the gameplay already. Same goes for the support roster


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 2, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wtf man, I don't want a 100-char roster full of fodders


The more the merrier I say. I love when a game has a huge selection of characters to choose from.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nine Tails power + Guts to Never give up (Just like Naruto's, in fact shes the one that gave him that gene) > Minato
> 
> At least in the Narutoverse that's possible


No, she couldn't use the Kyubi like Naruto can, I'm not sure why people like that. 

She'll have to get better then Tenten first.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> The more the merrier I say. I love when a game has a huge selection of characters to choose from.



I don't man, there are always chars that end up never being used, like the Konoha fodder 11. Besides the developers focus too much on the graphics and characters while the game ends up being broke 

I don't want a sound fodder team in Generations either. I'm satisfied with Zabuza and Haku already


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, she couldn't use the Kyubi like Naruto can, I'm not sure why people like that.
> 
> She'll have to get better then Tenten first.



You mean Karin 

btw, Karin looks hot on her Generations support-thumbnail


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 2, 2011)

Blatman said:


> ShinobiMuramasa on the last page you talked about CC2 being restricted but what they havent incorporated in the Storm series is the uniqueness of the characters in the Naruto world(something they did very well in the hero/accel series), and every character had their strengths and flaws. Surely, being advised by people who knew all about the characters, storm 2 should have had this down to a tee?



Since you didn't present any examples, I'll assume you're talking about things such as Kakuzu starting predamaged and a lack of variation between character stats. To an extent I've addressed problems like that in the email I sent to CC2, which you can read via a link in my sig. I believe the lack of variation between character stats was done in an attempt to balance the characters. I've written a bit about that, I'll post it here:



			
				ShinobiMuramasa said:
			
		

> It?s a common complaint that you can?t customize the characters? ninja tools and the items that CC2 gave the characters often seem redundant, such as fast characters having speed buffs and strong characters having attack buffs and defense debuffs for their opponents. I think the reason they did this was as a way to try and balance the characters rather than balancing the characters through their actual stats. They changed a lot of stuff in Storm 2 from Storm 1 and the PS2 games, like in Storm 1 the characters? Ultimate Jutsu cost different chakra because they did different amounts of damage and had different effects, same thing as with their jutsu. And in the PS2 games the characters? stats are more noticeable, like people having different parameters for defense, HP, speed, etc.
> 
> In Storm 2 it's not like that, everyone's combos do about the same damage, almost everyone moves at the same speed (Chouji being an exception since they made him extremely slow) when they walk. Everyone's chakra dash is exactly the same speed, Ultimate Jutsu do the same damage, jutsu do the same damage (depending on type). They probably did this to try to balance the characters for online, so everyone pretty much does the same damage but have different attacks.
> 
> ...






FallenSasuke said:


> @ShinobiMuramasa
> I read your e-mail to CyberConnect 2. The suggestions you made for the game are brilliant, it's basically all the things I'm going to say to them. The main thing they MUST change is indeed the cost of the Substitution Jutsu. To me, this is essential. This indeed renders normal attacks useless, and normal attacks in the game are very beautifully done by CC2.



Thanks a lot, I really appreciate you taking the time to read it. If you really like some of the ideas I wrote about, I hope you'll send CC2 an email yourself mentioning the some of the same things. The more people that write in and show their support, the better chance we'll have at seeing a change in either Generations or Storm 3.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Off-Topic: I love the Elliot gif.



=)
Thank you.


----------



## DanE (Aug 2, 2011)

one thing ive learn about fighting games with giants rosters *coughTenkaicoughichi3cough* is that individually the fighting mechanics get shallower, and may lead to a broken or dull fighting mechanic.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm not hating, I'm being honest.
> 
> Yeah, I highly doubt that she's anywhere near his strength.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Then why did Naruto say he wanted to be stronger than his mother rather than his father?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2011)

DanE said:


> one thing ive learn about fighting games with giants rosters *coughTenkaicoughichi3cough* is that individually the fighting mechanics get shallower, and may lead to a broken or dull fighting mechanic.


and no one give a damn about that ,people play anime games for fan service no competitive.


----------



## DanE (Aug 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> and no one give a damn about that ,people play anime games for fan service no competitive.



I actually play UNS2 for online gameplay, but unfortunately is has broken unbalanced game mechanics so its not as fun, I couldnt care less about story mode I already beat it and I read the manga so I know what is gonna happen I only care about the fighting not fan service.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope they add Yukimaru because home is where the heart is muthafuckas.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Any new information?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stronger will perhaps?

If you claim that Kushina could defeat Naruto, _ever_, it's just insane.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

your unbanned??


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> your unbanned??


Yeah, for the past three days, I have been.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

*ARMY*

MY ARMY will storm CC2 headquarters if i dont get a Playable 1st and 2nd Hokages!!!!!!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

Summoning Jutsu:Impure World Resurection


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 3, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> MY ARMY will storm CC2 headquarters if i dont get a Playable 1st and 2nd Hokages!!!!!!



If you feel that strongly about it, you should send them an email!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

They better do something about this.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 3, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Since you didn't present any examples, I'll assume you're talking about things such as Kakuzu starting predamaged and a lack of variation between character stats. To an extent I've addressed problems like that in the email I sent to CC2, which you can read via a link in my sig. I believe the lack of variation between character stats was done in an attempt to balance the characters. I've written a bit about that, I'll post it here:



Yeah forgot about examples: different awakening methods eg. itachi could awaken with a taunt, naruto could go KN0 if you used his kyuubi rasengan ougi or he was low on health. This was one of the best things of accel, also the likes of naruto and sasuke(even kakashi in accel 2) had more than 1 awakening, in storm the awakenings, bar the main characters, lack originality. The buffs make sense but why should hinata do as much damage as neji in base? why does narutos kyuubi rasengan cost the same chakra as kakashis Kamui? with studio pierrot on board CC2 should realise this.

I dont really buy the "CC2 had to balance online play" crap because thats where storm 2 is completely unbalanced and we see the same characters because they have hardly any weaknesses. I mean look at storm 2 itachi and accel 2 itachi. in storm 2 his ougi can be spammed and his awakening is godlike, better than pains in the game, they allowed his susannoo to have the chakra rush, which it 100 percent shouldnt have, itachi with his susannoo should have no speed whatsoever. Accel 2 Itachi(who is banned in shishi rendans tourneys) is alot more balanced i feel his awakening can be easily stopped and has a limited range and his jutsus take a lot of chakra. I feel that if a stat system for base characters is a MUST for this game.

Generations will be storm 2 with more characters Id bet my life on it. Im actually hunting for accel 1 or hero 3, anyone know any good sites i can get those for cheap?


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

dis gaem gonna b da shit
olol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2011)

did anyone see today's chapter?  i vote we have nagato playable!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> did anyone see today's chapter?  i vote we have nagato playable!


sorry bro,wont happens til STORM3


----------



## Yondie (Aug 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> did anyone see today's chapter?  i vote we have nagato playable!



Yeah, I just read it but I don't think that Generations will go that far in its story mode. The Shinobi World War Arc is a pretty big arc and I don' think CC2 will stop right in the middle of it.

I feel they'll stop right before said arc. 

Right about here


*Spoiler*: __ 



 When Kisame commits suicide and get's the Information on the allied forces to Madara.




But it is another 8 months until we get the game so you never know 

In other news, I hope we can get to see more features or characters of the game at Gamecon in Germany


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

BUT will we get Young Nagato or Old Nagato Old Nagato used all the Jutsu but if he uses more Jutsu as Young which will be Playable


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> sorry bro,wont happens til STORM3



Heck, maybe not even 'till storm 4

Or Naruto ultimate ninja storm generations 2 (NUNS3V2.0)


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

Will Zetsu be Playable? hes shown quite a bit in the Kage Summit


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 3, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Will Zetsu be Playable? hes shown quite a bit in the Kage Summit


I'd hope so. Complete the Akatsuki team.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'd hope so. Complete the Akatsuki team.



This^

And he has shown enough material to be playable, imo.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 3, 2011)

In hindsight, "Generations" is an incredible move on CC2s part;

It simply means that they will have created EVERYTHING up to the ninja world war, so it is highly likely that UNS3 will be centric only to that war, making the story part of it incredibly detailed.

I imagine UNS3 will take an alias like "Ultimate ninja storm: Final conflict" or "Ultimate Ninja Storm: Alliances" (Pertaining to the joining of the five nations, and Kabuto joining Madara)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Si Style said:


> In hindsight, "Generations" is an incredible move on CC2s part;
> 
> It simply means that they will have created EVERYTHING up to the ninja world war, so it is highly likely that UNS3 will be centric only to that war, making the story part of it incredibly detailed.
> 
> I imagine UNS3 will take an alias like "Ultimate ninja storm: Final conflict" or "Ultimate Ninja Storm: Alliances" (Pertaining to the joining of the five nations, and Kabuto joining Madara)



I wouldn't get too hyped for storm 3, if I were you.

If they end up not fixing the KnJ system in Generations, I fear the worst for NUNS3, too. 

Though I am kinda with ya :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2011)

too much twitching...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> too much twitching...



Exactly.

The twitching must end now, CC2!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

NEED NEWS


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 3, 2011)

DanE said:


> I actually play UNS2 for online gameplay, but unfortunately is has broken unbalanced game mechanics so its not as fun, I couldnt care less about story mode I already beat it and I read the manga so I know what is gonna happen I only care about the fighting not fan service.


Why not create a balance of both? The PS2 games had the character roster and gameplay, it shouldn't be too hard for CC2 to give us both aspects for this console-gen.


Scizor said:


> This^
> 
> And he has shown enough material to be playable, imo.



Not really I mean he's pretty much a support in the manga/anime, and the only combatant role he's really played is copying or mimicking other people.

Oh and if UNSG has a story mode similar to Ultimate Ninja Impact, he'd make great fodder for every other character to punch around.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Not really I mean he's pretty much a support in the manga/anime, and the only combatant role he's really played is copying or mimicking other people.



Enough of his ability has been shown to create a legit moveset, imo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Who?



Zetsu.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

Zetsu aka this guy


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Zetsu.



Oh, give me the area to fight in a grass area & I will be undefeated in rank.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

*one*



NeoKurama said:


> Oh, give me the area to fight in a grass area & I will be undefeated in rank.



One katon and you're done for 

_Sasuke used ember. 
It's super effective!_


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> One katon and you're done for
> 
> _Sasuke used ember.
> It's super effective!_



Tell them boys just try me. :ho


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Tell them boys just try me. :ho



I will


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Excellento.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Zetsu'd be grass/dark.

Like shiftry.


----------



## G (Aug 3, 2011)

Ranked single matches
that is all i want


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

That would be a dream.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

SUITON: SUITON DRAGON BULLET


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't want Pain this, I want Nagato.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

That huge tree with a machine!? 

No way!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That huge tree with a machine!?
> 
> No way!


Wait, what?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not leaving the battlefield to fight him.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Why not!?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2011)

*Haku*

I demand a proper awakening for Pain but i will murder you all with Haku  or Zabuza (no Icon) his Water Dragon is huge


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 3, 2011)

Speaking of Pain, anyone else mad about how he didn't get Chibaku Tensei as an ougi?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

I am. 

I'm also mad his awakening was shit too.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 3, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Yeah forgot about examples: different awakening methods eg. itachi could awaken with a taunt, naruto could go KN0 if you used his kyuubi rasengan ougi or he was low on health. This was one of the best things of accel, also the likes of naruto and sasuke(even kakashi in accel 2) had more than 1 awakening, in storm the awakenings, bar the main characters, lack originality. The buffs make sense but why should hinata do as much damage as neji in base? why does narutos kyuubi rasengan cost the same chakra as kakashis Kamui? with studio pierrot on board CC2 should realise this.
> 
> I dont really buy the "CC2 had to balance online play" crap because thats where storm 2 is completely unbalanced and we see the same characters because they have hardly any weaknesses. I mean look at storm 2 itachi and accel 2 itachi. in storm 2 his ougi can be spammed and his awakening is godlike, better than pains in the game, they allowed his susannoo to have the chakra rush, which it 100 percent shouldnt have, itachi with his susannoo should have no speed whatsoever. Accel 2 Itachi(who is banned in shishi rendans tourneys) is alot more balanced i feel his awakening can be easily stopped and has a limited range and his jutsus take a lot of chakra. I feel that if a stat system for base characters is a MUST for this game.
> 
> Generations will be storm 2 with more characters Id bet my life on it. Im actually hunting for accel 1 or hero 3, anyone know any good sites i can get those for cheap?



I agree that Accel 1 and 2 are amazing games, as you can see in my email to CC2 I reference examples from those games quite a bit. But people neglect to keep in mind that Accel 1 and 2 are the 4th and 5th games in that series; that's not even counting the PSP releases scattered between them where they had more time to refine the system. Storm has had 2 games so far, the second being CC2's first foray into online play for Naruto. You have to keep in mind that while they have made other games, Storm is a completely different series and their experience with the Hero/Accel series can't exactly translate into those games. So while Accel 1 and 2 may be awesome and full of depth, the same certainly can't be said for Hero 1 and 2. It took time for the Hero/Accel series to develop its deep fighting system and it's not a fair comparison to put the 2nd game of one series up against the 5th of another.

For Storm 2's battle system CC2 was primarily concerned with online play and making changes to accommodate that. Bear in mind that this was their first attempt at online and given that they centered the game around a concept that they were inexperienced with, they still did a decent job with the game. Many of Storm 2's problems stem from the addition of online and from the amount of effort put into Story Mode, both of which took attention away from refining the battle system. They are aware of this and have stated that they intend to remedy this with Generations by focusing on the battle system, improving online, and a much less involved Story Mode.

What you're saying about because Studio Pierrot and Shueisha were consultants for this game CC2 should "realize" that certain details such as chakra cost contradicts what you said about how great the Accel games are since CC2 made all of those games with no consulation. CC2 doesn't need consultation to be aware of the characters' abilities and the differences between them, you know this since you mention what a good job they did with the PS2 games. Studio Pierrot and Shueisha are not game developers and thus they did not help with game development. The consultation likely revolved around ensuring aesthetic accuracy and details like that. If CC2 is expected to make the characters fight in a way accurate to how they are portrayed in the anime/manga, then the game would be much less balanced than it is now. Most people would be done after getting hit by Rasengan, there'd be no way the match could continue after a Kamui, etc. That wouldn't make for a very fun game since it would boil down to even fewer characters being played.

Storm is not a part of the Accel series, nor is it the successor to the series. While it would benefit from the addition of some gameplay mechanics from Accel, we need to keep in mind that Storm is a different series, a very young one at that.


----------



## Random (Aug 3, 2011)

from 


> One of the ideas being brought out in Generations is a Beast Mode, which will let each character transform into a hulking beast that can absorb more damage and fight back across a wider range when they're near knock out. In my demo I landed some lucky combo strings on Sasuke and the other player was able to transform him into a big purple wolf torso that floated across the floor and could attack with sweeping paw strokes. These are, somehow, the sorts of things that make sense in Naruto games, and in the flow of the fight it seemed perfectly natural.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, that sounds lovely.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

you cant spell Ignorant without Ign


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 4, 2011)

Random said:


> from


Quite old.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2011)

old info is OLD


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

man I just know many people gonna use haku, if he is long range.  I saw the anime and those needles are fucking fast.


----------



## Random (Aug 4, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Quite old.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> old info is OLD


Well, i never took the time to read through every single post just to make sure it wasn't said already


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm going to use Goku.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I'm going to use Goku.



Don't you mean Ippo instead?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

vs


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder what's Haku's awakenings gonna be.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

V said:


> I wonder what's Haku's awakenings gonna be.



Teleporting around with ice mirrors?

Just spinning around really fast?

Or the standard glowy blue awakening?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

No, Pain would have crushed the battlefield & instant KO.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope Zabuza's awakening will involve mist.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Hax character is hax.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hax character is hax.



That's like calling Suigetsu hax, as it stands now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Water type Hacibi sized awakening.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

Uhhhhhhh        .


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Watch it.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

Might be cool      .


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

It will.        :ho


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Doesn't seem as if enough people complained about the shorten Ougi length, or was it the other way around and gamers wanted them shorten?
> 
> Sigh, I missed the old over-the-top Ougis.



Funny enough I dislike over-the-top ougis like in the Narutimate series and the first Storm. I prefered UNS2's more down-to-earth type of ougis. The only thing I didn't like was that we didn't get 2 ougis like UNS1. It would have been good if the character's in their awakening modes had a second ougi. Down-to-earth/realistic but at least a second trump card!

I hope that's what we'll get in Storm 3 (I won't be buying Generations, I'd rather wait for the next game to have all 'dem Edo Tensei).


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 4, 2011)

V said:


> I wonder what's Haku's awakenings gonna be.



Ice mirrors surrounding the battlefield? And then he'll be able to blitz like Minato does in UNS2.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 4, 2011)

What's Dosu's awakening going to be?


----------



## Random (Aug 4, 2011)

^the default glow no jutsu


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

Probably just different  combos and Jutsu


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Just plain old Dosu.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> What's Dosu's awakening going to be?


he touch his sound amplifier and says which is faster "my sound or your farts".


----------



## Blatman (Aug 4, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I agree that Accel 1 and 2 are amazing games, as you can see in my email to CC2 I reference examples from those games quite a bit. But people neglect to keep in mind that Accel 1 and 2 are the 4th and 5th games in that series; that's not even counting the PSP releases scattered between them where they had more time to refine the system. Storm has had 2 games so far, the second being CC2's first foray into online play for Naruto. You have to keep in mind that while they have made other games, Storm is a completely different series and their experience with the Hero/Accel series can't exactly translate into those games. So while Accel 1 and 2 may be awesome and full of depth, the same certainly can't be said for Hero 1 and 2. It took time for the Hero/Accel series to develop its deep fighting system and it's not a fair comparison to put the 2nd game of one series up against the 5th of another.
> 
> For Storm 2's battle system CC2 was primarily concerned with online play and making changes to accommodate that. Bear in mind that this was their first attempt at online and given that they centered the game around a concept that they were inexperienced with, they still did a decent job with the game. Many of Storm 2's problems stem from the addition of online and from the amount of effort put into Story Mode, both of which took attention away from refining the battle system. They are aware of this and have stated that they intend to remedy this with Generations by focusing on the battle system, improving online, and a much less involved Story Mode.
> 
> ...



You make some good points. What I don't like is toning the characters down for online, it's a plausible reason why they did it but it sure as he'll could have been avoided. Also the hero games from 1-3 I still think are better than storms, hero 1 and 2s fighting system may have not been perfected but the characters weren't like storms, they had their strengths and weaknesses, the uniqueness of the hero roster was one of the reasons why the series was soo successful.

With the jutsu's/ougis doing damage I dont really mean on the level of the actual series, this is a fighting game of course, I meant that things like chakra cost, damage etc is put on characters eg. Kamui should do more damage but cost alot of chakra, whereas sasuke's chidori true spear should take less chakra and do less damage and so forth.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Haku would be another hax character.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 4, 2011)

Blatman said:


> You make some good points. What I don't like is toning the characters down for online, it's a plausible reason why they did it but it sure as he'll could have been avoided. Also the hero games from 1-3 I still think are better than storms, hero 1 and 2s fighting system may have not been perfected but the characters weren't like storms, they had their strengths and weaknesses, the uniqueness of the hero roster was one of the reasons why the series was soo successful.
> 
> With the jutsu's/ougis doing damage I dont really mean on the level of the actual series, this is a fighting game of course, I meant that things like chakra cost, damage etc is put on characters eg. Kamui should do more damage but cost alot of chakra, whereas sasuke's chidori true spear should take less chakra and do less damage and so forth.



Maybe things got better in Hero 2, but Hero 1 was sorely lacking in depth... And yes the uniqueness of the roster was one of the reasons why the series was so successful. But despite that, there was something about Storm and its success that made Studio Pierrot and Shueisha want to get involved, and to make Kishimoto send a letter to CC2 praising them. So I wouldn't discount Storm completely. Since you mentioned the Shishirendan community in a previous post and their tournaments, I take it you were either part of their community or at least familiar with it. Either way, you seem to share the bias that's characteristic of the people from that community, and if that is the case there may be nothing that can be said about Storm to satisfy you. 

And again, you can blame online for the characters' jutsu/ougi doing the same damage and having the same cost. Storm 1 did not have this problem, the characters had the uniqueness that we're asking for and it was done quite well. For example, the 3rd Hokage's ougi costs significantly more than other characters', but if it hits it sealed the opponent's chakra and gave him a power down effect. So it's not that Storm was lacking in this department, this was present in the first game. The cookie cutter jutsu/ougi system was another result of their experiment with online play. Now that they have that under their belt, hopefully not so much of the gameplay will have to be compromised for it.

For everyone unsatisfied with Storm 2, I urge you to email CC2. That'll be much more effective than complaining or wishing for things here.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

New scans?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

yes new Zetsu and Danzo Scan is out!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> yes new Zetsu and Danzo Scan is out!



Link. Please.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ Where are they, my good sir?


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2011)

New scans would be great!


----------



## Prototype (Aug 4, 2011)

I checked [Blocked Domain] for a new scan, but no luck there yet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn, thanks, anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2011)

New info will come soon enough.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

There better be news when I wake up, later


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

And if it don't?


----------



## Prototype (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone else posted about the expo that will be happening in Germany this month? UNSG will be there, but nothing about it is known.

I haven't been in this thread for ages.


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn I imagine Danzo's awakening, no damage for 30 seconds lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2011)

DanE said:


> Damn I imagine Danzo's awakening, no damage for 30 seconds lol.


They'd nerf it to 5 seconds.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They'd nerf it to 5 seconds.



Rasengan?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

That would have been awesome!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Rasengan?


Oh god.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone remember how we faced Dark SM Naruto in UNS2?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Does anyone remember how we faced Dark SM Naruto in UNS2?


He was a bitch to fight back then.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 4, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Rasengan?



The world is actually a Rasengan Minato created. His ultimate is using it against you. :ho

I'm still waiting for Kishi to say that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He was a bitch to fight back then.



Well, in this one, we are going to do the same mission. But, this time we will be fighitng.


*Spoiler*: __ 



RM/Rikudou Mode Naruto.


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

I seriously thought the last person you where gonna fight was gonna be Dark Lars but no lol he wasn't important even in side story.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

noobs copy hhe AI Deidara AI is spamming same with Sage Narutos AI


----------



## Blatman (Aug 4, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Maybe things got better in Hero 2, but Hero 1 was sorely lacking in depth... And yes the uniqueness of the roster was one of the reasons why the series was so successful. But despite that, there was something about Storm and its success that made Studio Pierrot and Shueisha want to get involved, and to make Kishimoto send a letter to CC2 praising them. So I wouldn't discount Storm completely. Since you mentioned the Shishirendan community in a previous post and their tournaments, I take it you were either part of their community or at least familiar with it. Either way, you seem to share the bias that's characteristic of the people from that community, and if that is the case there may be nothing that can be said about Storm to satisfy you.
> 
> And again, you can blame online for the characters' jutsu/ougi doing the same damage and having the same cost. Storm 1 did not have this problem, the characters had the uniqueness that we're asking for and it was done quite well. For example, the 3rd Hokage's ougi costs significantly more than other characters', but if it hits it sealed the opponent's chakra and gave him a power down effect. So it's not that Storm was lacking in this department, this was present in the first game. The cookie cutter jutsu/ougi system was another result of their experiment with online play. Now that they have that under their belt, hopefully not so much of the gameplay will have to be compromised for it.
> 
> For everyone unsatisfied with Storm 2, I urge you to email CC2. That'll be much more effective than complaining or wishing for things here.



I'm familiar with shishi rendan yes but on it's own I actually loved storm 2 but if I compare it to every other game in the ultimate ninja series the big thing it's missing is clear. I'll still buy generations and play unranked matches in the hopes of finding players that want to master the game(it's way too easy to "look" good on storm 2). Yes storm 1 had Many of the ideas(I loved storm 1 to) that the old game has and it's been cut down, I've sent my e mail to CC2 and I hope they listen. I do feel that giving the characters back there own stats would make online play alot more fun. Guess We will just have to wait with baited breath for the next build of this game. Hopefully at gamescon.

Not giving up on the series. It's just that what people want for this game is quite similar, if the aspects like stats and the battle system is corrected, plus we get fine content(loads of fanservice characters like Anbu kakashi and itachi) this could be a seriously top game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark Lars?


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah when he was talking about creating the ultimate shinobi or something I thought it was gonna be lars.


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 4, 2011)

Speaking of Lars, do you think he will make a return in Generations?


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

nope but I see them recycle ling  his moveset to another new character


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 4, 2011)

Who could possibly pick up his moveset? It'll have to be someone of Lightning nature...and a great hand-to-hand fighter. Maybe Kazuya or something.


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

not his jutsus excatly but things like grabs, or dash


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh. Yeah, that's possible.


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

The character im most excited about its Kimimaro, Danzo, Mizukage and hopefully Madara not Tobi


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2011)

Zetsu no play no buy


----------



## DanE (Aug 4, 2011)

Zetsu might be in but as support for Madara i think


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

then no buy


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2011)

FallenSasuke said:


> Speaking of Lars, do you think he will make a return in Generations?


I hope not, I hated him.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

how do i delete my account im just in case i do kill myself im deleting most accounts minus Facebook


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> how do i delete my account im just in case i do kill myself im deleting most accounts minus Facebook


Woah, what the hell dude?


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> how do i delete my account im just in case i do kill myself im deleting most accounts minus Facebook



What? Are you seriously thinking about killing yourself?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 5, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Has anyone else posted about the expo that will be happening in Germany this month? UNSG will be there, but nothing about it is known.
> 
> I haven't been in this thread for ages.



I had a link on it a few pages pack. It's an IGN link. Really quite small though. Not much information.


----------



## DanE (Aug 5, 2011)

I think he was joking just because Zetsu would be support, atleast thats what I think


----------



## FallenSasuke (Aug 5, 2011)

Yondie said:


> I had a link on it a few pages pack. It's an IGN link. Really quite small though. Not much information.



Hey buddy! Good to see ya.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

I just woke up and there's no news


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I just woke up and there's no news



Ja ik ook


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ja ik ook



Wekker om 10 uur ftw 

But I'm not amused. Why would someone lie about there being news.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> how do i delete my account im just in case i do kill myself im deleting most accounts minus Facebook



Is this guy seriously an internet suicider?


----------



## Prototype (Aug 5, 2011)

Yondie said:


> I had a link on it a few pages pack. It's an IGN link. Really quite small though. Not much information.



Yeah, I got mine from sayianisland.com, but there was little info.


----------



## G (Aug 5, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ja ik ook



Mist? te oikee puhutte?
En saa kyll? yht?? selv??..
...


----------



## Myri (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope Teuchi is in Generations. His Ramen Style is unrivaled in the Shinobi universe.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

NoireCPU said:


> I hope Teuchi is in Generations. His Ramen Style is unrivaled in the Shinobi universe.



He'll probably only be a support character though , throwing ramen or something similar.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> He'll probably only be a support character though , throwing ramen or something similar.



Don't you see how awesome that would be.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

im not joking Zetsu has shown a crap load of Jutsu and i am suicidal


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Don't you see how awesome that would be.



That's why I'm sad, i would like him to be a full character. 

Imagine his ougi...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> im not joking Zetsu has shown a crap load of Jutsu



Trollin bout this stuff's uncool 



DosuIsTheBest said:


> That's why I'm sad, i would like him to be a full character.
> 
> Imagine his ougi...



Nah. He's one of the characters for which support only'll suffice, imo.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 5, 2011)

NoireCPU said:


> I hope Teuchi is in Generations. His Ramen Style is unrivaled in the Shinobi universe.



Ramenton : Rasengan !


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Nah. He's one of the characters for which support only'll suffice, imo.



Ok, I suppose you're right.

I'm guessing there are going to be very few new characters and very few support characters though, so I'm not sure he'll make the cut. 

Komaza should make the cut though:


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

Zetsu has used Mayfly (Movement) Clones (Combos,Jutsu) and Spore (Ultimate) btw if this is fan service its a horrible job of it


----------



## Random (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Zetsu has used Mayfly (Movement) Clones (Combos,Jutsu) and Spore (Ultimate) btw if this is fan service its a horrible job of it



the game doesn't even come out until 2012, you cant really call it horrible just because you havent seen certain characters confirmed yet


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Gaara will stomp everyone.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gaara will stomp everyone.



Except Deidara


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 5, 2011)

i heard you can no longer air combo after subsituting in generations, is that true?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Except Deidara



Wanna bet? :ho


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Wanna bet? :ho



I don't bet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> yes it is



any video to prove it?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i heard you can no longer air combo after subsituting in generations, is that true?


That's gay, I loved the combos super far in the air.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 5, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Zetsu has used Mayfly (Movement) Clones (Combos,Jutsu) and Spore (Ultimate) btw if this is fan service its a horrible job of it



With all the lame clone and Mokuton blob shit Zetsu has been doing in the manga, I hope he'll never be playable.


----------



## Myri (Aug 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> That's why I'm sad, i would like him to be a full character.
> 
> Imagine his ougi...



His Ougi would be him throwing his best ramen at the opponent, and either Naruto tackling the opponent for it, or it explodes in the opponent's face


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

NoireCPU said:


> His Ougi would be him throwing his best ramen at the opponent, and either Naruto tackling the opponent for it, or it explodes in the opponent's face



Yeah, support only'll be fine for him.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 5, 2011)

Has Komaza shown enough to be fully playable though... hmm...


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Has Komaza shown enough to be fully playable though... hmm...



IMO, no. No he didn't.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't expect any new info any time soon. There's no Jump next week, so if we are to get new info it would most likely come from a website update or blog post. We'll get the next Jump before Gamescon (which starts the 17th), so we'll just have to deal with a short info drought then we'll get a big influx of news.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 5, 2011)

Let's Aoi Rokushō, too.

He led Team Oboro, so I probably have Aeion's vote. Speaking of Aeion, he hasn't been in this thread lately.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 5, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Let's Aoi Rokushō, too.
> 
> He led Team Oboro, so I probably have Aeion's vote. Speaking of Aeion, he hasn't been in this thread lately.



They already said they won't be adding filler characters.

Well I hate to mention something off topic, but since no one responded about the long support post I made, I may as well. The demo for Impact came up a couple of days ago, and if you have a PSP I highly suggest you play it. It plays a lot like Storm, but with the charm of the Hero/Accel series since they aren't under the same limitations that I've talked about before. I had been thinking that they're using the concept and some of the gameplay elements in Impact as a testing ground for Storm 3 (given the segment of the story that will likely be covered in Storm 3) and if that's the case Storm 3 is really going to be something. 

A couple of the things I'll point out about it is that in Impact you have the option of ending your combo at any point with a jutsu by pressing triangle. Depending on the hit you press it at, there's a variety of jutsu to choose from. So counting your normal jutsu and air one (everyone has an air jutsu), you have at least 3 more different jutsu. Also many characters have at least one jutsu that can either be extended into another one or a continuation of the one you did by continuing to press triangle.

Probably the best thing about it is the cost of kawarimi. If they would make it cost as much as it does in Impact as it does in Storm, it would definitely help things. There's also a new feature called "Ninja Step", which is pretty much a short range Shunshin. You do it by holding a direction and pressing X while holding the block button and it doesn't cost any chakra when you do it by itself. The beauty of it is that you can do it during your combos as a cancel and when you do it that way, it does cost chakra. Now here's the best part, it doesn't cost as much chakra as kawarimi, so not only can you use it to cancel a combo and start another, but if your opponent uses kawarimi you can Ninja Step a safe distance away before they can do anything. So if they added that to Storm, even if they didn't dramatically increase chakra costs, we wouldn't have to worry about constant kawarimi into ougi/jutsu.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

there gonna show the same damn demo again wait and see

Wait the 17th is my birthday i want Hashirama/Tobirama scan as a gift.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jesus, Information for this game is coming so slow.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 5, 2011)

For a game that's not a worthy sequel to Storm 3, you'd think they would try to keep us going with details to make sure we actually buy the game out of hype


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

New scans!


----------



## DanE (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know if im ready to see Madara or Kimimaro yet, I might faint.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 5, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> For a game that's not a worthy sequel to Storm 3, you'd think they would try to keep us going with details to make sure we actually buy the game out of hype



How much more frequently are you talking about? We've been getting a new scan just about every week and we've seen some gameplay even though it's early in development. The only reason we're going to miss a week in terms of scans is because of the holiday, which means Jump isn't coming out.


----------



## Random (Aug 5, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> For a game that's not a worthy sequel to Storm 3, you'd think they would try to keep us going with details to make sure we actually buy the game out of hype



we're not gonna get new info everyday


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

If I see Sakon/Ukon, I'm going to explode!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2011)

i hate that holiday i want my scan


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm confused. I'll have to replay that epic Sasuke v Itachi battle AGAIN?
That was already an amazing battle, how could they up that.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 5, 2011)

^ By Taking elements from Asura's Wrath, of course.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If I see Sakon/Ukon, I'm going to explode!



Noooo I hate the sound four (not kimimaro though) 
Btw they all got pwned by a bunch of genins


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Impact should have been for ps3 and Xbox 360
This Storm shit would have been for PSP


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2011)

Soooo, instead of fixing something like KnJ cost, they decide to mess with the aerial system that was hardly broken? That was one of the things that saved NUNS2 from being a complete fail for me.

This game still looks inferior to the PS2 series and Storm 1.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Soooo, instead of fixing something like KnJ cost, they decide to mess with the aerial system that was hardly broken? That was one of the things that saved NUNS2 from being a complete fail for me.
> 
> This game still looks inferior to the PS2 series and Storm 1.



Not being able to aerial combo after a KnJ is a good thing, imo.

Now all they need to do is fix the rest of the KnJ system, too.


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope the community will become as good as in Storm 2.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2011)

No, I agree, but I think that fixing KnJ should be higher up on their priority list, so ATM, the battle system looks inferior. At least with the old one you could do something other than spam jutsu.

I never did the whole short jump into combo thing, anyway, unless I was using Neji.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> I hope the community will become as good as in Storm 2.



I can't help but smell sarcasm



Viridium said:


> No, I agree, but I think that fixing KnJ should be higher up on their priority list, so ATM, the battle system looks inferior. At least with the old one you could do something other than spam jutsu.
> 
> I never did the whole short jump into combo thing, anyway, unless I was using Neji.



Agreed.
But not beeing able to aerial combo is, in a way, a start of fixing the entire KnJ system, as I see it.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Noooo I hate the sound four (not kimimaro though)
> Btw they all got pwned by a bunch of genins



Can you dislike the sound 5? is that a real thing?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> Impact should have been for ps3 and Xbox 360
> This Storm shit would have been for PSP



HAHAHA!

No......


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> I hope the community will become as good as in Storm 2.


Oh yes, let's have just as many spammers, that's exactly what we need.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

Si Style said:


> Can you dislike the sound 5? is that a real thing?



unfortunately, yes. I do dislike the sound four (excluding Kimimaro) thb


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Why u like Kimimaro then
he was fodder


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2011)

From my perspective, the Sound Five were better than most of the other villains.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> Why u like Kimimaro then
> he was fodder



No he wasn't.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 6, 2011)

If Kimmimaro wasn't sick, he probably would of killed Gaara and Lee at the same time.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> If Kimmimaro wasn't sick, he probably would of killed Gaara and Lee at the same time.



True.
But you must keep in mind that strong in part I =/= strong in Part II, per se.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> Why u like Kimimaro then
> he was fodder


Even amongst fodders I like Kimimaro more then the other 4 sound fodders 
Seriously, his bone manipulation is far cooler than all the abilities of the Sound Four together.


Prototype said:


> From my perspective, the Sound Five were better than most of the other villains.


true, but my fav villains would be Haku and Zabuza and that's why I'm already satisfied CC2 has included them in Generations. 
In terms of supervillains, Orochimaru filled in that role perfectly in part one.


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

No perkele ei Kimimaro nii hyv? ollu


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> No perkele ei Kimimaro nii hyv? ollu



English please 

and you negged me for making an anti-360 joke


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> true, but my fav villains would be Haku and Zabuza and that's why I'm already satisfied CC2 has included them in Generations.


Haku and Zabuza weren't villains. They were antagonists but only because they were doing their job.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Haku and Zabuza weren't villains. They were antagonists but only because they were doing their job.



Then that doesn't make the Sound Fodder Four villains either


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Some people are going to recognise you can't KNJ or the the things you use to do in UNS2, & are going to switch back and say this game fails.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Then that doesn't make the Sound Fodder Four villains either


No they were working with Orochimaru because they look up to him. Haku and Zabuza were being payed for a job. If you remember Zabuza turned on his employer at the end of that arc. Also his reason for being a criminal in the first place was trying to kill the Mizukage at the time, who if memory serves would be Yagura who was a dictator so even then he wasn't a villain.

Anyway like the Sound Four or not they had some pretty cool fights and it would be a shame to leave them out of this game. Plus if you hate them so much they could make good punching bags.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Sakon/Ukon were the best part 1 characters.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> No they were working with Orochimaru because they look up to him. Haku and Zabuza were being payed for a job. If you remember Zabuza turned on his employer at the end of that arc. Also his reason for being a criminal in the first place was trying to kill the Mizukage at the time, who if memory serves would be Yagura who was a dictator so even then he wasn't a villain.
> 
> Anyway like the Sound Four or not they had some pretty cool fights and it would be a shame to leave them out of this game. Plus if you hate them so much they could make good punching bags.



Okay we have a deal then


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Some people are going to recognise you can't KNJ or the the things you use to do in UNS2, & are going to switch back and say this game fails.



I highly doubt that.

I don't think anyone likes NUNS2's current metagame.

There are those who have accepted it, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2011)

i guess the no air combo after subbing is a good start for balancing gameplay, including the no K.O after gaurd


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I highly doubt that.
> 
> I don't think anyone likes NUNS2's current metagame.
> 
> There are those who have accepted it, though.



You know what I mean? Those who like to glitch, & twitch all the time most likely can't do it in generations.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I don't think anyone likes NUNS2's current metagame.


*aheam*
Also what the heck is this KNJ thing everypony keep complaining about?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You know what I mean? Those who like to glitch, & twitch all the time most likely can't do it in generations.



Again, I doubt there's anyone who likes it.



Gaiash said:


> *aheam*
> Also what the heck is this KNJ thing everypony keep complaining about?



Teleporting away just before getting hit.
And what did you mean with '*aheam*'?


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Again, I doubt there's anyone who likes it.


You haven't played the Xbox version


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Teleporting away just before getting hit.
> And what did you mean with '*aheam*'?


Oh that. Can't say it's ever bothered me.
And by *aheam* I mean that I really like NUNS2 as a whole. Sure it has some things missing but I personally have no issues with the gameplay.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2011)

I feel the same way, it's just that online ruins it (playing in a metagame). The way I see it, if CC2 hadn't focused on that aspect, this game wouldn't be missing so much. I watched some NUN5 (Accel 2) gameplay the other day, and TBH, if NUNSG had Ougis that looked that cinematic, I could care less about online.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

V said:


> You haven't played the Xbox version



Are there really people that are content with NUNS2's current metagame?



Gaiash said:


> Oh that. Can't say it's ever bothered me.
> And by *aheam* I mean that I really like NUNS2 as a whole. Sure it has some things missing but I personally have no issues with the gameplay.



So you like the KnJ system and the way the game is currently played at the 'higher level of play'? (so you like the current metagame?)


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 6, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Noooo I hate the sound four (not kimimaro though)
> Btw they all got pwned by a bunch of genins



LOL so did Pain and Itachi Naruto never passed and Sasuke left so he never passed either


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 6, 2011)

Found an intresting link if anyone is intersted. (It might have already been posted.)


It contains a video give us a bit of infomation on the characters. (basically its this “all characters from the childhood Naruto series all the way to the Shippuden saga",)

The second video shows Zabuza fighting. (His guard breaking move is the same as Suigetsu's)


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, we've seen the vid. Zabuza's a Suigetsu clone. 

I don't even remember Suigetsu having that technique (Water Dragon Jutsu)... Couldn't they have given him something else (something less slow...)? Or given Zabuza Water Prison? Watch Zabuza's ougi end up being Water Prison. Lol...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i want Giant Vortex


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

How uncreative can they be.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Alot          .


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 6, 2011)

shinethedown said:


> Found an intresting link if anyone is intersted. (It might have already been posted.)
> 
> 
> It contains a video give us a bit of infomation on the characters. (basically its this ?all characters from the childhood Naruto series all the way to the Shippuden saga",)
> ...



It's probably a placeholder, don't give up on him just yet.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> It's probably a placeholder, don't give up on him just yet.



Yeah, I think they just rendered the 3D model of Zabuza but haven't created any specific attacks for him yet.

Anyways, Zabuza vs. Kisame would awesome


----------



## Sera (Aug 6, 2011)

Any new scans yet?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So you like the KnJ system and the way the game is currently played at the 'higher level of play'? (so you like the current metagame?)


I don't really play on the higher levels but I do like the current gameplay.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I don't really play on the higher levels but I do like the current gameplay.



Alright. =)


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

SOUND FOUR         !!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2011)

hopefully Kidomaru the best of the sound 4 is in.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

The twins were.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

nothing new about the game?


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Can anyone share their gamertags
i'd like to battle everyone when this comes out


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The twins were.


no they sucked the most ,their jutsu were no that great either.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2011)

Tayuya was the best of the Sound Five.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Tayuya was the best of the Sound Five.



Seconded.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

Kimi was the best, Tayuya was his bitch.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 6, 2011)

Jirobo sucked btw Tayuya was HOT


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully *Kimimaro*, the best of the sound 4 is in.



Damn straight.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jirobo sucked btw Tayuya was HOT



Also true. I could do without the horns, though.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 7, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Soooo, instead of fixing something like KnJ cost, they decide to mess with the aerial system that was hardly broken? That was one of the things that saved NUNS2 from being a complete fail for me.
> 
> This game still looks inferior to the PS2 series and Storm 1.



It's been stated many times that since the game is in early development, the demo we saw had hardly any of the changes they're planning and was mainly just to show Raikage and the new Sasuke. 

The Zabuza shown was incomplete and it is very likely that most of his moves were just place holders. People in this topic keep complaining about the same things despite there being information to contradict their complaints. Since people don't seem to read a couple pages back and just keep asking for new info, I think I may have to repost the compilation post I did recently on every page... Since this stuff keeps coming up, here it is again: 



> Since a lot of new people have started coming to the topic and since all the spam discourages people from going back and reading what's already been said, I'm going to repost some of my more relevant posts.
> 
> This is in regard to people saying CC2 is lazy because they haven't been making up movesets for people:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ana (Aug 7, 2011)

i can't wait for this game!!!
as long as Pain is in it, its an automatic win to me


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> no they sucked the most ,their jutsu were no that great either.



You don't know nothing about the sound 5 then.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

V said:


> Can anyone share their gamertags
> i'd like to battle everyone when this comes out



You'll have mine... when the time comes.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

Everyone know's mine.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

There is no one above him.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 7, 2011)

That's because i was the one who negged him for unnessacary spam page topper.

Anyhow, I really feel that Asura's Wrath Story mode should be a massive influence on this games' story mode. same with Ultimate Ninja impact's.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

Now I will rep you.

Just rewatched some videos from UNS1. It will feel good to play with part 1 characters again. Hopefully, they can't get abused.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

^ He sure love spam.

We're never getting new info.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

anyone got any idea when we might get a demo. maybe early next year if we are lucky


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> anyone got any idea when we might get a demo. maybe early next year if we are lucky


It won't be that long until the game comes out to begin with.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

want it suppose to come out sometime next year. i remember storm 2 came out November of last year. generations could come out in the late fall as well.


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thinking December/January. Maybe more likely the former, as the PSS/Xbox Market will be buzzing around that time.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

Im gonna troll Naruto spammers with Sakons Rashomon. Wonder will it be a Jutsu,Ultimate Jutsu or Awakening Jutsu??


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 8, 2011)

Literally just heard about the game. I'll get straight to the point considering this thread has over 100 pages to sift through:

are they changing the combat system at all? My major beefs with the last one was the KNJ abuse, lack of variety between the characters, no form of jutsu clashes (yes, I figure it would cause lag but just having jutsus negate each other is lame), lack of usage for items, and the discouragement of actual hand-to-hand combat (in part due to KNJ OPness, guard being incredibly durable, and that jutsus are so spam-able). The second game was good and was easy to get into but it lacked depth and variety. It's a bother to play online considering everyone just spams jutsus or just guards to wait out the clock.


----------



## Saru (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently, CC2 are aware of the balance issues and are working to make things less one-dimensional and more enjoyable in general. 

Things we expect to see dealt with:

KnJ in general (obviously this one's a biggie)
Combos - encouraging the use of combos by eliminating or minimizing the potential risk
Jutsu - the developers know that the "stronger" (spammy) characters are mainly picked online, and want to make sure that every character is "equal", so to speak (i.e. PTS Naruto will not be at a major disadvantage against Part II Naruto)


What we've seen so far:

You can no longer finish someone by using your throw.
You can no longer counterattack with aerial combos after using KnJ.


That's all I can remember ATM. ShinobiMuramasa could probably do a better job of keeping you informed. Interviews suggest that CC2 is focusing more on the versus mode in this game rather than story mode, so the battle system SHOULD be better this time around. Things are still in the works, so it's best to take developments as they come.

EDIT

BTW, I forgot to mention: they are bringing back support-only characters, quite possibly a lot.


----------



## Pein (Aug 8, 2011)

all old info, bro.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> anyone got any idea when we might get a demo.



Germany is having some kind of gaming expo this month.

We may or may not get a new demo if one appears there first. There aren't many details. Not sure about the old one.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 8, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Apparently, CC2 are aware of the balance issues and are working to make things less one-dimensional and more enjoyable in general.
> 
> Things we expect to see dealt with:
> 
> ...


I think you guys must be annoyed by the random newbies coming into the thread for info, so in this regard let me just say thank you very much for the time and info.
God I hope a demo comes out soon.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 8, 2011)

If CC2 have stated they are working on the battle system(source?) then I can be excited about this game. The thing about PTS characters standing up to stronger characters: I really hope they give characters strengths and weaknesses, with stats or however they can. I think that would even them out a lot.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Germany is having some kind of gaming expo this month.
> 
> We may or may not get a new demo if one appears there first. There aren't many details. Not sure about the old one.



well they had the demo in comic con in san diego  and in france i believe in the expos but no info on its release was issued. so it could be the same for germany no new info on its release but we never know.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 8, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Germany is having some kind of gaming expo this month.


Some kind? 
The Gamescom convention is just the biggest video games convention opened to players in the world. 
This convention has more visitors than TGS.

We don't know yet if a new Storm Generations demo will be playable, but we are pretty sure to get real news about the game.

The Gamescom 2011 : next week, from august 17 to 21.


----------



## G (Aug 8, 2011)

We should get more info sooner or later


----------



## Yondie (Aug 8, 2011)

I know this is going off topic and I haven't been on in a couple of days to post but it seems a lot you guys have trouble with UNS2. I do as well and I hate all those Twitchy Spammers online but I'd just like to say that I wish the whole lot of you at least lived close by. 

I host Game Tourneys and Gatherings for Online Vid Games at my place all the time and I just had a UNS2 Tourney and Gathering on Friday with a bunch of my friends and their friends 

I guess we're like a conglomeration of gamers or something since we're all involved in Video Games in one way or another but I had a pretty big turn up at my place for UNS2. I was going to record the battles (but I forgot) that took place because they were soooo epic and clean and fun. 

I have these Game Toruneys and Gatherings because of the amount of people who spam and cheat online and not just on UNS2 either. 

Anywho, I made sure I let all attendee's know that they can email CC2 about Generations and the point of this post is to encourage more people to email CC2 on Generations. I've already went to some other Game Clubs (Who Support UNS and UNS2) around my area that I;m associated with and gave them information on how they can help CC2 make Generations an awesome game.

I encourage anyone and everyone who plays the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm series to send an email to CC2 and tell all their buddies about it to better spread the word. I've already spammed like a whole bunch of comments on UNS Generation Vids on Youtube and have gotten loads of people to reply and send emails =]


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 8, 2011)

For people asking questions about the game, it's highly likely that they've already been answered. Yes CC2 said their main focus for this game is to fix the battle system. If you want a source, either look a few pages back or look through the posts I've made. Matsuyama said it at the Japan Expo interview, so you can watch that some where. They're also very concerned with balancing all of the characters so they'll all be used equally online, including the pretime skip characters.

I also wouldn't expect a demo anytime soon. The interview with Gamespot said to expect the game in 8 or 9 months, so we're likely looking at an April release. That's plenty of time for them to fix the battle system and as it was said at Comicon, the playable build they had there didn't have many of the changes they've already made.



Yondie said:


> I know this is going off topic and I haven't been on in a couple of days to post but it seems a lot you guys have trouble with UNS2. I do as well and I hate all those Twitchy Spammers online but I'd just like to say that I wish the whole lot of you at least lived close by.
> 
> I host Game Tourneys and Gatherings for Online Vid Games at my place all the time and I just had a UNS2 Tourney and Gathering on Friday with a bunch of my friends and their friends
> 
> ...



That's fantastic! I'm glad I'm not the only one encouraging people to email anymore... You really have made this topic a lot better since you started posting Yondie. It's refreshing to see something that isn't spam or already answered questions. XD


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

Last years gamescon had a Storm 2 demo that showed all the starting characters (Hopes 2 see PTS Lee)


----------



## Prototype (Aug 8, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Some kind?
> The Gamescom convention is just the biggest video games convention opened to players in the world.



I don't really know much about expos. :/


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 8, 2011)

So? Anything new?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2011)

Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So? Anything new?


I'm going to guess not until next week's Jump at the earliest. I think we're due for some pre time skip characters to be revealed.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

1ST AND 2ND HOKAGES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 1ST AND 2ND HOKAGES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


Sound Four and Zaku please.


----------



## moongem (Aug 8, 2011)

You know, calling the game "Generations" doesn't seem to fit seeing as it's still Naruto's generation with Haku and Zabuza.... I expect the actual highlights of this game to be a GENERATION before... Kakashi Gaiden anyone? Young Sandaime? Jounin Minato? Vintage Sanin? Hanzo? The Ame Orphans? Shodaime and Nindaime? Vintage Madara?


*Spoiler*: _for lol's_ 



 Fugaku Uchiha?


----------



## Badalight (Aug 8, 2011)

moongem said:


> You know, calling the game "Generations" doesn't seem to fit seeing as it's still Naruto's generation with Haku and Zabuza.... I expect the actual highlights of this game to be a GENERATION before... Kakashi Gaiden anyone? Young Sandaime? Jounin Minato? Vintage Sanin? Hanzo? The Ame Orphans? Shodaime and Nindaime? Vintage Madara?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for lol's_
> ...



It's generations because it's pretty much just combining the first and second games, with a few bonuses.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

Konohamaru or Hanabi??


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2011)

None of them


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

*Naruto Generations Release Date Update – February?*



> Namco Bandai Games and CyberConnect 2 have stated Spring 2012 as the worldwide release date for Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. The question is, what does Spring 2012 mean? Does it mean March, April, or May? Well, According to Amazon.com and GameStop it’s neither! They have both listed February as the month Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations will be available for purchase in the United States. However, Amazon has listed February 28, 2012 as the release date, while GameStop has listed February 7, 2012. Both seem plausible since games in the US generally release on Tuesdays, but isn’t February considered the winter?
> We’re sure discussion of these dates are going wild on the good ol’ Interwebz, but let us say that we highly doubt either will be the true release date. Of course we could be wrong, but the reason we think Generations won’t be released on February 7th or 28th is because of a similar scenario that happened with Storm 2 a year ago. Storm 2 was officially released in the United States on October 19, 2010. Both GameStop and Amazon had originally listed a different date, and like this case with Generations, neither date coincided with the other.
> 
> When Namco Bandai Games or CyberConnect 2 release the official date, we’ll be sure to let you know! We thought it was a good idea to address the e-mails we received last night in regards to GameStop and Amazon’s Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations product page updates.



*Source:*


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 9, 2011)

^ Huh, must be releasing it then, so that they can use it as promotion bait for Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2011)

so sometime in febuary nice


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2011)

February is okay for me.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

(Kinda) funny thing is, I already thought it was going to be released februari 2012 because I mixed it's release date up with another game's release date in my head.


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh well.
I can wait.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

so any scans??


----------



## Sera (Aug 9, 2011)

Are the Ame orphans confirmed?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 9, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> That's fantastic! I'm glad I'm not the only one encouraging people to email anymore... You really have made this topic a lot better since you started posting Yondie. It's refreshing to see something that isn't spam or already answered questions. XD




Haha, Yeah I really only try to post when it isn't spamming or something you have all heard a thousand times. But Thank You though, I appreciate it loads =]


But yeah, I've just been sifting through some articles and some old news but the thing is is that I'm trying to discern exactly what confirmed information we have and all the speculation that we are doing. 

Some people are saying that when you choose a character in Single-Player that your automatically given Support Characters. Now I'm only sure this has been seen in the Demo's. When the actual game is released I'm sure they wouldn't of taken away that aspect of the support system from us.





Also, it gives me hope that like Haku, everyone is a support and playable character in the game based on something I found. Cyber Connect 2's president Hiroshi Matsuyama had said at Comic Con that Generations will have the most characters and that request for those character's by the fans of NA and EU were tremendous. 

Basically what was said in the above video and article was that there's going to be every character that we seen in the anime in the game. Now, I know that's a to much and that would be ridiculous but I look at it this way:

-In Ninja Storm Impact for the PSP they are going all the way to where they are at in the anime in Japan which stops around 218? Being that they are releasing the game this October I feel it'll right before B and Naruto leave for the land of lightning. 

So! For Generations I feel that they their going to stop right before the Shinobi World War Episodes. So that gives us alot to chew on especially since there is a lot that go's on between the Five Kage Summit Arc and Shinobi World War Arc.

This is where they are in the Anime which seems to be a few episodes before the Five Nations Mobilize for war.


So it's safe to say we'll have Character's such as Danzo (which I'm really hoping for) as well as Kabuto who displays a bit of his strength to Madara and at the Island Turtle/Confining the Jinchuuriki Arc.



Here's some vid's as well. I thought they had some good gameplay.

Zabuza w/ Haku Versus PTS Naruto w/Sasuke and Sakura


Naruto Versus Sasuke


Naruto Vs Raikage and PTS Naruto Vs Raikage and Sasuke Vs Raikage


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> so any scans??



NO!!!!!! STOP ASKING!!!!!
PUT SAIYAN ISLANDS NSUNSG PAGE TO YOUR BOOKMARKS OR SOMETHING


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

it seems we have reached 200 pages  but anybody else think we will see anything at the Tokyo Game Show??


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 9, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> it seems we have reached 200 pages


Is it a contest or something like that?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 9, 2011)

I already won.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 9, 2011)

Yondie said:


> Haha, Yeah I really only try to post when it isn't spamming or something you have all heard a thousand times. But Thank You though, I appreciate it loads =]
> 
> 
> But yeah, I've just been sifting through some articles and some old news but the thing is is that I'm trying to discern exactly what confirmed information we have and all the speculation that we are doing.
> ...



I'll clear up some of the confusion about what's confirmed. If you want to see more in depth info about this, look back at some of my previous posts. 

Don't worry about support characters automatically being chosen for you, that was of course just done for the demo.

Matsuyama did say that all of the characters would make an appearance in the game. But he has also confirmed that there will be support exclusive characters as well. So if you're hoping for every character to be playable, give up on that because it's not going to happen nor should it since not everyone has shown enough to be fully playable.  a link to one of my previous posts where I complied a list of characters who could be in. 

They haven't confirmed how far Impact is going yet. We know it'll go through at least the Kage Summit Arc, but that may be where it stops. We can't use Impact as a guess for how far Generations will go because Generations isn't focused on the story, while Impact is.

For more information look through some of my previous posts.  one specifically has a lot of information.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

as long as i get my Hokage im fine


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope the awakenings are improved. Last game some of them were epic but others were meh (looking at you Kakashi!)


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> as long as i get my Hokage im fine


So I take it you'll also want a first three Hokages vs Minato, Tsunade and Danzo/Naruto battle?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

no i just want the 1st and 2nd playable again


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> no i just want the 1st and 2nd playable again


Same but one of the things I want to do if they are both playable is have a Hokage fight between all five Hokages plus either Naruto or Danzo (since Danzo was Hokage for a bit).


----------



## Dim Mak (Aug 9, 2011)

I want my first Hokage.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 10, 2011)

if its in february then I guess we might not be getting confining jin arc, seeing as there are disastrous fillers taking place


----------



## DanE (Aug 10, 2011)

ok I got my controller who wants to have UNS2 matches my psn :Grim_Breaker


----------



## Alicia (Aug 10, 2011)

uh like... right now?


----------



## DanE (Aug 10, 2011)

nah forget it I lost interest lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2011)

slickcat said:


> if its in february then I guess we might not be getting confining jin arc, seeing as there are disastrous fillers taking place


I think it was clear they were going to end with Naruto vs Sasuke at the end of the kage/Danzo arc anyway.

But who knows maybe nine tails chakra Naruto will be a secret character. Probably not but it would be interesting.


----------



## G (Aug 10, 2011)

I want Dark Naruto in!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 10, 2011)

Posting on the 200th page!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2011)

Likewise I also want Hashirama & Tobirama to be playable characters in this game.

Regarding the Awakenings, I hope that this time we get to play with all of the characters's Awakenings and that they're available in the character menu roster like it was in UNS1 and not like it as in UNS2, where you could only play them during the fights. UNSG better fix that.

I would like them to include some Awakenings that they skiped in UNS1 and UNS2 such as , Gaara's  or his  and Orochimaru's .

They also gotta make the  return from the first game return, it seems that they did foreshadowed it in the first trailer with Part I and Shippuuden Naruto colliding their Rasengans. Plus it was a very fun part of the game and lastly when they do UNS3, there'll be some important and badass techs clashes such as the  and  .

Those are the things that I would like to see in Generations.



V said:


> I want Dark Naruto in!



We'll have to wait for UNS3 for that, it just _might_ be expanded and be treated like a boss fight.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2011)

V said:


> I want Dark Naruto in!


Well if they bring back the doll search...


----------



## Doge (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope they fix the substitution dance spam.

That devastated NUNS 2.


----------



## Fi (Aug 11, 2011)

Only characters I want in this game are Tayuya and Konan. 
What would be fucking awesome is if they added grown up Tayuya.

Mmm, that lovely pale than lovely bronze skin.


----------



## G (Aug 11, 2011)

What you mean "grown up"?
2nd State Curse Mark?



Gaiash said:


> Well if they bring back the doll search...



That would be awesome!


----------



## Prototype (Aug 11, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> I'm saying like 18 year old Tayuya with tig ole bitties.



Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes!

Sounds interesting.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I demand Hanzo.


----------



## G (Aug 11, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> She was 14 when she died.



WHATTTTT


GunX2 said:


> I demand Hanzo.



Not gonna happen


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I demand Hanzo.


Poison spam, oh god.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 11, 2011)

V said:


> WHATTTTT
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen



If Kakashi gets his own gaiden  then Jiraiya too...Hanzo flashback...maybe playable i hope.

Ibuse Summoning Awakening would be bamf.


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2011)

Dead thread    .


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

There's nothing to talk about.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> There's nothing to talk about.



Except:

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Alternate Costumes Wishlist*



> In Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, there were many occasions where the opponent would select the same character as us. In battle, this would often times be either a frustrating or confusing experience as both characters looked exactly the same. We would think we were about to launch an attack, when in fact it was our opponent. A way we believe developer CyberConnect2 can help us fans mitigate this problem in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is to allow for alternate costumes. We saw a little of this in Storm 2, but we feel at least the top used fighters, if not everybody, should have an alternate. Below are 15 characters we feel will be overly used in Generations, and thus, should have an alternate costume. We’ve listed, with images, some of the costumes we’d love to see. Not all of the characters below are confirmed. For a list of confirmed characters, check out the Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Generations Playable Characters list. Remember, this is just out top 15 wish list based on who we think will be overly used in Generations. We would love to see everybody (from Sakura to Gaara to Bee and beyond) have at least one alternate costume. It would definitely be awesome fan service!



You can view the list 

*Source:* 

They're asking for a little too much, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

It'll never happen, it's confusing, but the developers couldn't give less of a shit.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It'll never happen, it's confusing, but the developers couldn't give less of a shit.



I don't even want like 50% of the costumes on that list.

Part I Naruto in pyjamas? Come on, now.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Bad enough the first time.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Except:
> 
> *Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Alternate Costumes Wishlist*
> 
> ...



 in naruto games only naruto and sasuke have alternate costumes, *if* there are even alternate costumes at all.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 13, 2011)

Their hopes will soon come crashing down around them.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Their hopes will soon come crashing down around them.



That's what they get for having silly expectations/making a silly list


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind to have Kakashi's battered clothes from the Immortals arc as an alternate costume, he looked badass and as if he was in a very difficult fight.

But thats just me. ^^


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Why is Juri Licious blooded red? Guy has swag.


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

lol I would have laugh if they had said Itachi Shirtless


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you realise we would had have more female players than male players?


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

yep, but I bet some guys would appreciate it also hehe


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I demand Hanzo.



That doesn't sound very farfetched, actually... 



Daftvirgin said:


> in naruto games only naruto and sasuke have alternate costumes, *if* there are even alternate costumes at all.



ANBU Kakashi and Itachi, SWW Minato and Kakashi, and Green Beast Naruto all say "Hi". And then there's the current SWW. All of the characters will need to be updated with those outfits, eventually. The Edo Zombies, too. Young Kirabi and Raikage have a pretty decent chance of being in, too, though if Bee was in, he'd probably need a new moveset.

The game is called GENERATIONS, for crying out loud. The Amegakure Orphans should get in, too. But they won't.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

Viridium said:


> That doesn't sound very farfetched, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least konan and nagato will be in the game. and yahiko as deva pain. i am hopeing we get to play as nagato himself not as pain. 

but honestly i dont care about the alternative costumes. they should maybe have alternative oguis for each fighter. like for example sage naruto one could be his frs and the other his multi ultra big rasengan he used vs the kyuubi


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Kid versions of them? WTF? Why even think of something like that?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kid versions of them? WTF? Why even think of something like that?



lol cause its called generations and everyone is expecting kid versions of every character  

how would Zetsu's kid version work out then?


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2011)

Alternate costumes with and without alternate movesets would make the game better for me. x10

More Ougis would help too. Or they could just bring back cinematic Ougis. They really need to work on them not looking... Boring.

It's just that characters like Hanzo and Yahiko clearly aren't going to show anything new... They could hold out for Nagato, I guess, but they could just as easily make a moveset for him with what they have: Water Style: Exploding Water Shockwave (perhaps as an Ougi), Wind Style: Gale Palm, Water Style: Raging Waves, Kage. Bunshin, etc. His Ougi could be Gedo Mazo/Soul Rip. Imagine Nagato summoning Gedo Mazo and the jutsu ending with Nagato's eyes looking panicked.

People clearly want this, yet they've already stated they don't plan on putting Nagato in the game. Period. I guess when the time comes, we'll have to fight Itachi and *Deva* Path with KCM Naruto and Bee.  

I just don't understand CC2... At all...


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Alternate costumes with and without alternate movesets would make the game better for me. x10
> 
> More Ougis would help too. Or they could just bring back cinematic Ougis. They really need to work on them not looking... Boring.
> 
> ...



lol is it so hard to understand? It's all about *MONEY* not quality


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol cause its called generations and everyone is expecting kid versions of every character
> 
> how would Zetsu's kid version work out then?


Kid Madara is the question.  


Viridium said:


> It's just that characters like Hanzo and Yahiko clearly aren't going to show anything new... They could hold out for Nagato, I guess, but they could just as easily make a moveset for him with what they have: Water Style: Exploding Water Shockwave (perhaps as an Ougi), Wind Style: Gale Palm, Water Style: Raging Waves, Kage. Bunshin, etc. His Ougi could be Gedo Mazo/Soul Rip. Imagine Nagato summoning Gedo Mazo and the jutsu ending with Nagato's eyes looking panicked.


 
Naruto fans wanting all this.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Kid Madara is the question.



lol everyone would be like "KILL THIS DEMON KID HE'S GONNA FUCK THE SHINOBI WORLD UP!! WHERE ARE THE TORCHES AND PITCHFORKS?! "


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Madara warps them all.


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

Isnt kid Madara already in the game


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

We don't need kids.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL SHIRTLESS RAIKAGE
SICK GAYS OUT THERE


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

ok....

so what do you guys think about online tournaments being on generations?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ok....
> 
> so what do you guys think about online tournaments being on generations?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Online is shit anyway you look at it, this is just adding more characters to spam with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

but if they balance them then i could make a difference.....hopefully. 

i wouldn't really pay much of storm 2 if it wasn't for online imo. i just would like to see better online servers, character balancing, and maybe 1 more health bar.  jutsu clashes would be nice too...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Get rid of online and just make an awesome game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

too bad CC2 won't do that.  although i will admit i was very irratated with some removed content from storm 2....


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

They really should toss jutsu clashing back in, no harm in it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 13, 2011)

I demand Zetsu!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

DanE said:


> Isnt kid Madara already in the game



I c wut u did thar


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They really should toss jutsu clashing back in, no harm in it.



i want jutsu clashes too...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I demand Zetsu!


What would he even do?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

watch you masturbating?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i want jutsu clashes too...



lol like hell they would. They said jutsu clashes are slowing down the game's pace and they absolutely want to avoid that.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol like hell they would. They said jutsu clashes are slowing down the game's pace and they absolutely want to avoid that.



They're so full of it, imo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

they why not make jutsu clashes online??? and didn't they also said there weren't any jutsu clashes IN THIS STAGE OF DEVELOPMENT????


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> watch you masturbating?


Doesn't everyone?



Daftvirgin said:


> lol like hell they would. They said jutsu clashes are slowing down the game's pace and they absolutely want to avoid that.


They're full of shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

At the idea of getting rid of online.

Hopefully, we will have boss fights for all the ones that deserve them.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> At the idea of getting rid of online.
> 
> Hopefully, we will have boss fights for all the ones that deserve them.



 at the idea of 'ing at the idea of getting rid of online

*Spoiler*: __ 



the online feature is just a sin CC2 committed


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> At the idea of getting rid of online.


Because it's _so_ worth keeping.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

They already said Generations'll have a 'better' online mode.

Neo was right when he 'd


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

What if i ?


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Get rid of online and just make an awesome game.



This. 
10char


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

They said they where gonna add more modes, if they add tag team mode with 4 players im sold.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Extreme lag will take place.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing they do will fix it.


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Extreme lag will take place.



well people with shitty signals should die  ,


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What if i ?



Then you'd be pushing it


----------



## Jaga (Aug 13, 2011)

i was just reading something and they should put in summoning jutsus


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 13, 2011)

Jaga said:


> i was just reading something and they should put in summoning jutsus



I suggested that idea few times now in here and it seems like no one really cares about summon =S Are we two the only ones who wish for summons, I miss them from Ultimate Ninja 3 and it would be fun to play as them ase we can play as the Ouzaros from the Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi games!!

-LS-

Edit: Summoning jutsus or summons? When you say summoning jutsus I think of a jutsu attack that is a summon which appears, attacks and leaves instead of a normal jutsu?!


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2011)

summonings r fodder crap
who needs em


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 13, 2011)

They are not crap, I like them and I wish I could play as one of them or as the Bjuus like Kyuubi in full size against Minato or Hashirama or to create the fights I want to see in the manga, but wont happend like Madara(Kyuubi) vs Minato(Gamabunta) where we controll the summon or bjuu while mentioned characters is just standing on top of their summon/bjuu and maybe helps with a combination jutsu as a charged jutsu like Jiraya and Gamabunta did against Orochimaru and Manda..!

-LS-


----------



## Prototype (Aug 13, 2011)

Summons would be cool, because I'd love to Shinra Tensei them into oblivion.
Another way to prove Pein's power. 

They'll probably be boss exclusive.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 13, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Summons would be cool, because I'd love to Shinra Tensei them into oblivion.
> Another way to prove Pein's power.
> 
> They'll probably be boss exclusive.



They better fix Pains Shinra Tensei with adding charge to it!! More you charge it bigger will it be and cause more damage!! Is that to difficult to make.. Sometimes Cc2 does really dissapoint me..!

-LS-


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> at the idea of 'ing at the idea of getting rid of online
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





regardless i highly doubt CC2's gonna get rid of it. lol, where's that gif of light saying "get rid of it".


----------



## Alicia (Aug 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> regardless i highly doubt CC2's gonna get rid of it. lol, where's that gif of light saying "get rid of it".



I'm not implying that CC2 is up to removing online, just pointing out my opinion about how broken online is on this game


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Jaga said:


> i was just reading something and they should put in summoning jutsus



They did.
Deidara with his bird.
Jiriya with his toads.
Itachi with his crows.
Pain with his animals.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm not implying that CC2 is up to removing online, just pointing out my opinion about how broken online is on this game



your right. freakin spammers....


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> They did.
> Deidara with his bird.
> Jiriya with his toads.
> Itachi with his crows.
> Pain with his animals.



I think he means actual battles with Sumons like Gamabunta vs Shukaku, Gamabunta and Katsuya vs Manda ext...


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 13, 2011)

Well since we're still in our information drought, I thought I'd put something else up for discussion. Hopefully unlike the long support post I made people will respond to this one...

So since we're supposed to have "every" character accessible, many of who will be support only, we should have a wide selection of characters to choose from. I'm going to use the support post I made before to make an ideal, but realistic, roster. Below TS stands for Time Skip, PTS for pretime skip, S1 for Storm 1 moveset, S2 for Storm 2 moveset, and SO stands for Support Only. So here's that: 

Team Kakashi:

Kakashi (S1 , S2, plus more selectable jutsu such as , , , and . It would also be nice to see  worked in some how.
Naruto (PTS/TS): Would like to see Fuuton: Rasengan implemented in some way.
Sasuke (PTS/TS)
Sakura (PTS/TS): It would be nice to see her sleep bomb as her unique item and her be able to cause poison with her poison kunai used in some combo strings.
Sai: A different awakening, such as riding his bird.
Yamato: Needs to have a few selectable jutsu, such as .

Team Asuma:

Asuma
Shikamaru (PTS/TS)
Ino (PTS/TS)
Chouji (PTS/TS): PTS definitely needs to have Butterfly Mode as his Awakening

Team Kurenai:

Kurenai (Needs to be playable now)
Hinata (PTS/TS)
Kiba (PTS/TS): PTS definitely needs to have  as his Awakening Mode.
Shino (PTS/TS)

Team Gai:

Gai (S1 and S2)
Lee (PTS/TS): Perhaps Drunk Lee could be an alternate character for PTS Lee...or we could have multiple Awakenings for some characters.
Neji (PTS/TS)
Tenten (PTS/TS)

Team Baki:

: (SO) It would be nice to complete Gaara's Chuunin exam team and it wouldn't hurt to have more  to choose from as a support.
Gaara (PTS/TS): His PTS should have  as its Awakening and his TS should be updated to include his new jutsu from the Kage Summit Arc and his Awakening should be him floating on his cloud.
Kankurou (PTS/TS): Should get a new character slot to reflect his Sasori puppet.
Temari (PTS/TS): Should get her new jutsu from the Kage Summit Arc added as a selectable jutsu.

Other Konoha Characters:

Hashirama: Needs to be playable
Tobirama: Needs to be playable
Sarutobi
Tsunade (S1 and S2)
Jiraiya (S1 and S2)
Minato
Shizune: Needs to be playable
Anko: Needs to be playable
: (SO)  would be a very interesting support attack to have.
: (SO) He would make for a great support character and with his crows, he'd definitely be fun to use with Itachi.
Kotetsu and Izumo: I'm pretty sure they're a given for support only characters based on what they did against Kakuzu and Hidan.  would be an awesome support attack. 
Genma and Raidou: We haven't seen much from them, but we know they're supposed to be strong since the pair of them alone required the Sound 4 to use their Curse Seals to win. Genma could just have a combo or spit his toothpick needle as a support. Raidou has his Kokutou, which could he could use as a combo for a support.
Young Kakashi
Obito
Hanabi (SO)
Konohamaru (TS) 
Iruka and Mizuki (SO)
Danzo
Fuu and Torune (SO)
Shikaku, Chouza, Inoichi (SO)

Orochimaru's Crew:

Orochimaru: (S1 and S2): Needs to have his Yamata no jutsu as an Awakening.
Kabuto (S1 and S2)
: (SO)
 (SO)
The Sound 5

Akatsuki:

Pain
Konan
Zetsu (SO)
Sasori: Hiruko needs to be playable too
Deidara
Hidan
Kakuzu
Itachi (S1 and S2)
Kisame (S1 and S2)
Tobi

Other:

Raikage
Darui (SO)
C (SO)
Killer Bee
Mei 
Ao (SO)
Choujurou (SO)
Oonoki 
Akatsuchi (SO)
Kurotsuchi (SO)
Sabu: (SO) He and Ponta could be a support character together.
Zabuza
Haku
 (SO)
Zouri and Waraji (SO)
Shigure (SO)
Team Oboro (SO)
Suigetsu
Karin
Juugo

Hopefully I didn't forget anyone... For a more in depth look at the characters and jutsu, see my previous post .


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I think he means actual battles with Sumons like Gamabunta vs Shukaku, Gamabunta and Katsuya vs Manda ext...



I highly doubt this.


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

If I could play as Hashirma I would Die


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish after you used certain ougi's the landscape would be changed.


----------



## DanE (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Yeah the landscape should be more useful not just there for eye candy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2011)

DanE said:


> If I could play as Hashirma I would Die



Same here. 



Skywalker said:


> I wish after you used certain ougi's the landscape would be changed.



Kinda like Sasori's Ougi with the Iron Sand in the Akatsuki cave so that the cavern falls down and its all rubble and the sky is visible? Yeah I wouldn't mind that new feature. Kinda like in the DBZ Budokai games.


----------



## Saru (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I wish after you used certain ougi's the landscape would be changed.



Me, too...

I also wish stuff was destructible. Like that damned chair.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I can dream, considering CC2 won't give a shit about what we want.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol, & the grass burns whenever you use Amaterasu.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

And when you walk on it you lose health, lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

And your clothes get torn by kunai's & jutsus'.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Naked Women fights.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Tsunade stomps.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 14, 2011)

So anyone emailed their marvelous ideas to CC2 lately? Lots of complaining going on here and surely everyone complaining isn't too lazy to do something about it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2011)

They read our shit and laugh.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 14, 2011)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> So anyone emailed their marvelous ideas to CC2 lately? Lots of complaining going on here and surely everyone complaining isn't too lazy to do something about it.


I'm a Shikamaru fan so I have an excuse...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They read our shit and laugh.



 This, & they hit that delete button.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2011)

I put in a short email awhile ago... It was pretty crappy, and pretty brief. I'm not writing pages of material for CC2 to take a sh*t on it.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm getting tired of rewriting the same things here for people that don't keep up on the scans or watch the interviews, so I'll just quote one of my old posts since it's relevant here:



ShinobiMuramasa said:


> People are posting a lot of great ideas and suggestions in this topic. But rather than posting ideas for improvements in this topic for all the other people that want things improved, everyone should be sending their ideas to CC2. They do listen to fan input and in recent years input from fans from outside Europe has waned. CC2 wants to see support from their fans worldwide, so if you have something you want to tell them don't hesitate. Here's the e-mail address to send them your input: inq_fun@cc2.co.jp
> 
> I just sent them one and it was about 5,600 words. You don't have to send them one that long, but at the very least you can send something. People that go through the effort of posting their ideas or suggestions in this topic could just as easily put them in an email and send them to CC2 so they can make a difference. If you've already posted, you could just copy and paste your post into an email and send it.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 14, 2011)

I've said before that I believe UNS3 will focus solely on the war; 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but I thought it would be a good idea to have 2 story modes?

One from the perspective of the Shinobi alliance, as the story intends; and a "What if" story - the war from the perspective of Madara and the Edo Army.


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm banking on a fragment with KCM Naruto and the Kyuubi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

I wanna fight as Edo Itachi, so I can stomp everyone. :ho


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2011)

Tsukuyomi better get worked in this time.

Why they left genjutsu out of his set, of all people, is beyond me...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

They love trolling us.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 14, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! i just played my uns1 demo and i notcied KnJ was more of a hassle to pull off and that you could use supports while in awakening!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

Used supports in awaking?


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! i just played my uns1 demo and i notcied KnJ was more of a hassle to pull off and that you could use supports while in awakening!



Did you also notice the better ougis?


*Spoiler*: __ 



That looked like this?

[YOUTUBE]I0cK7btAwJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! i just played my uns1 demo and i notcied KnJ was more of a hassle to pull off and that you could use supports while in awakening!



Where did you get such a demo..?


----------



## DanE (Aug 14, 2011)

I had that demo ones and then I check if it was there because I deleted it but they took it out.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 14, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Did you also notice the better ougis?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Notice that during Itachi's last ougi in this vid he says : "Genjutsu - Isanagi !"

Now let's think about it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

Wanna ignore me, now?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2011)

*New Scan*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Where did you get such a demo..?



since i first got my ps3


----------



## Saru (Aug 14, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *New Scan*


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> since i first got my ps3



I see.
I'll probably won't be able to get it, then.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

Begging for a negging.


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2011)

I DONT EVEN HAVE A PS3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 15, 2011)

THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE AGAIN?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 15, 2011)

G said:


> I DONT EVEN HAVE A PS3




Were you the one who has an XB and gave me your XBL gamertag to play with ya over XBL?  I didn't have NUNS2 at that time but I just bought it today.


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah
i was V but i joined the Gooba army


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Tsukuyomi better get worked in this time.
> 
> Why they left genjutsu out of his set, of all people, is beyond me...



As long as its not another OP Tsukuyomi awakening then im happy with it being a Ougi.


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2011)

INACTIVITY         .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

What do you guys think the NUNSGeneration's limited edition will contain?

Judging from the past storm games, Kishimoto'll probably add a nifty laser cel artwork thingy, too.

Plus a poster, a soundtrack, the game offcourse and some DLC disc of some kind'd be awesome.

What do you guys think/hope Generation's limited edition will contain?


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2011)

what you said         .


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

A Son Goku action figure!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What do you guys think the NUNSGeneration's limited edition will contain?
> 
> Judging from the past storm games, Kishimoto'll probably add a nifty laser cel artwork thingy, too.
> 
> ...



Hopefully something more worthwhile. OST was nice and all, but the rest were rather lackluster imho. I want an exclusive DLC character that won't be released to the public. Or if they don't want to be mean, just alternate costumes. I prefer the former.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

I think they should include a premium quality "generations" statue, like part 1 naruto with part 2 naruto locking their arms in each other like in the artwork.

EDIT: Since some agree with me on this post, could someone post this idea to CC2 or even Kishimoto himself?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

I say we close this thread and wait for Storm 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I say we close this thread and wait for Storm 3.



 Then you're insane.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I say we close this thread and wait for Storm 3.



...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you see what I did there?


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

as long as this game contains sasori,i will not lose a single online match ;P
no anyway, im looking forward to this game...i hope it will contain some unexpected characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Did you see what I did there?



 Nope.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nope.


I'm disappointed Neo.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> as long as this game contains sasori,i will not lose a single online match ;P
> no anyway, im looking forward to this game...i hope it will contain some unexpected characters.



Oh, you've one of _these_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*GTFO *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm disappointed Neo.



 And you should be.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> And you should be.


I expected great things from you, how could you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I expected great things from you, how could you.



 Lets just say the greatness of females causes me to change.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Lets just say the greatness of females causes me to change.


Then that means I still have some influence on you.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I expected great things from you, how could you.


*A great many thingsss*




Am I correct?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *A great many thingsss*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Then that means I still have some influence on you.



 You're a girl!?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You're a girl!?


Perhaps.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Perhaps.



 Who's gonna do the inspection?


----------



## Prototype (Aug 15, 2011)

Girls don't exist on the interwebs.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Males dominate the web.


----------



## DanE (Aug 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Males dominate the web.



This is da truth


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

I do want some  females out here. Otherwise it'll turn out into a gayfest


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

I think This game and Naruto Ultimate Ninja impact are gonna be at GamesCon.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

I want a PS2 now...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 15, 2011)

i want another PS2 controller, my 2nd one broke


----------



## Alicia (Aug 15, 2011)

You don't need a second one for playing Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I do want some  females out here. Otherwise it'll turn out into a gayfest


 


Daftvirgin said:


> You don't need a second one for playing Kingdom Hearts II


 I heard KH2.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 15, 2011)

Last time I read this thread was dead.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I do want some  females out here. Otherwise it'll turn out into a gayfest



it is not a gay fest it would be a sausage fest.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 15, 2011)

so what are the chances for Utakata?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolute zero.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 15, 2011)

So when are we getting news?

-LS-


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Never.


----------



## DanE (Aug 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Never.



you know your stuff man


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2011)

The hell have you guys been doing? 

I think we get news this weekend.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> so what are the chances for Utakata?



Zero percent.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Has any Naruto game have? Free battle is basically training mode.


----------



## Fi (Aug 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Has any Naruto game have? Free battle is basically training mode.



Free battle isn't basically training mode. Being able to control what your bot does and practice combos in a controlled atmosphere is much better at improving your precision.

Also, if this is a fighting game it's gotta have Training Mode.
Even Smash Bros has training mode.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Free battle does that.  
Just put the difficulty on hard.

This isn't Smash bros'.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, training mode would be nice to test stuff etc.

But I can do without.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> I take it you aren't too familiar with fighting games.
> I mentioned Smash because it's considered the easiest fighting game and by a lot of people not even a fighting game.
> 
> So it's like saying even if Smash has it, it would make sense this has it too.
> ...



That's actually not entirely true.

The real experience (and training) comes from battling against human opponents.
Training mode only gets you _so_ far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Then this game probably isn't best for you & those people.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Well, I just meant it's not all you do to get better.
> Training mode is a vital tool.
> 
> And you mentioned something I forgot to mention as well.
> ...



Yes, I agree training mode is a nice way to practice at first/practice new ideas etc.

But I don't agree it's a _vital_ tool; the real practice comes from battling against human opponents, imo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

No, I never said anything like that. I'm merely saying that their is no need for a training mode in this game. Free battle is all there is.

What you mean by fighting the same characters over & over?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> If you're playing to win it's vital.
> 
> When you play these games you first play to control your character.
> 
> When you get good enough you focus on controlling your opponent's character.



Which you can both learn by battling against human opponents.

Learning matchups is better done by battling against human opponents than in training mode, imo.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Has any Naruto game have? Free battle is basically training mode.



The original Ultimate Ninja series had it.


... And those games _didn't_ have online.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

i think training mode is a waste of time. just play free battles.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i think training mode is a waste of time. just play free battles.


The only thing a training mode has to offer that free battle doesn't is opponents who just stand and do nothing while you beat the crap out of them.  Oh wait, you can do that too by setting up your second controller while no one is using it.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

Free battle hardest difficulty isn't hard enough once you get online...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Free battle hardest difficulty isn't hard enough once you get online...


Which would explain why I suck online.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2011)

But don't you see how tedious and inefficient free battles are? You always have to reload the battle if you kill the opponent, your opponent does random ****, like jumping around and throwing shuriken, your opponent substitutes, etc.

I don't have two controllers for the idle method. And training mode would eliminate the need.

Whatever.

I'd rather them fix them fighting system.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

That's exactly why the CPU on hardest difficulty isn't hard enough because fighting without a strategy is asking to be beaten.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 16, 2011)

wow people want a training mode for this game oh god wow, thanks for the laugh. Maybe you guys should stick to real fighters like street fighter or even super smash bros. This game is not for people who enjoy fighting games, its not even a fighting game its just a game for Naruto fans, the game it's self is terrible and always will be and to even think a training mode is necessary in a game where all characters move the same and have the exact same combo sequences is just hilarious.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 16, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> wow people want a training mode for this game oh god wow, thanks for the laugh. Maybe you guys should stick to real fighters like street fighter or even *super smash bros*. This game is not for people who enjoy fighting games, its not even a fighting game its just a game for Naruto fans, the game it's self is terrible and always will be and to even think a training mode is necessary in a game where all characters move the same and have the exact same combo sequences is just hilarious.



i was with you until you said ssb


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 16, 2011)

am i the only one who thinks the storm 2 complaints are similar to super smash bros. brawl's?


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i was with you until you said ssb



My point being even SSB is a more complex fighter than ultimate storm.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

This conversation continued?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Noob in my generations thread, smh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Who is the N00B?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> My point being even SSB is a more complex fighter than ultimate storm.


This fellow.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh,  
10char


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

People with 80 posts shouldn't even be allowed in this section.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Neither should..........


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Computer level of difficulty should be easy, regular, hard, expert, and don't choose this option.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

How about Gaara difficulty? Since he solo's everybody.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Multiple Gaaras and you're Tenten without weapons.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Multiple Gaaras and you're Tenten without weapons.



 Fixed.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

All according to plan. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Only natural.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

You're heartless.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

...:sanji


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Problem?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Not even, bro. 

Daft, you jelly?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Sure. :ho 

Daft not getting no attention.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Poor Daft, I think she wants a hug.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

He's viewing.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, a hug would be great, Yoko-chwaaann~!!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

I expect payment, of course.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't swing that way.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I don't swing that way.


I was speaking to Daft.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

To you both.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

You whore.     

Should I color my posts? I'm considering it.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You whore.
> 
> Should I color my posts? I'm considering it.



you should if you're such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Neo


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> you should if you're such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Neo


You dare insult your superiors? Bow down before us.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

One Piece is lame.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

The Skywalker family is lame


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Go play in rush hour.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You whore.
> 
> Should I color my posts? I'm considering it.



Only if the color is readable, imo.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Only if the color is readable, imo.


Well, I'm not going to use a super obnoxious color like yellow or something.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Gotta problem with Red?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gotta problem with Red?


It'd be lame if we were using the same one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

*Puts gun back in pants*
Ok.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Good boy.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think your pants is a safe place to carry a loaded gun


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread has turn useless.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

I like to use Suigetsu and Ino in my teams. Because they look nice all purple and are characters I like.  Even tough they where not a very competitive mix, they looked nice together.

So when is the next update coming?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> This thread has turn useless.



I'll use my stock tombstone then


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> This thread has turn useless.


Hasn't been any info in awhile man.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Good boy.


 


Daftvirgin said:


> I don't think your pants is a safe place to carry a loaded gun


 I do it all the time.   


Klue said:


> This thread has turn useless.





Daftvirgin said:


> I'll use my stock tombstone then
> :ho





Skywalker said:


> Hasn't been any info in awhile man.


 Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I do it all the time.



What do you do if it goes off? It'll make a nasty mess down there


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

I won't be able to live without, "it".


----------



## SaiST (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, cut back on the spam you guys. If any relevant news or media does hit, I'll never be able to find it unless the OP is updated. :/

Any new videos from GamesCom?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

No. There is nothing new.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Multiple Gaaras and you're Tenten without weapons.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

It's epic shit, my friend.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 16, 2011)

derp derp +1


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, I'm not going to use a super obnoxious color like yellow or something.



Then I'd say go for it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Then I'd say go for it.


Alrighty, sounds like a plan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Go for what?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Colored posts.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, colors are fun.


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 17, 2011)

He has a point, stop with needless spam.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything has been discussed, what do you want us to talk about?


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 17, 2011)

Erm nothing? Get out of the thread and wait for more information on game which is why people come here in the first place. Also a mod has already said to stop with the spam.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 17, 2011)

*-_-*

I swear if we dont get anything new


----------



## Alicia (Aug 17, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I swear if we dont get anything new



Thats a lot of smileys. You're using them because of 10char?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I swear if we dont get anything new


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys might wanna stop before they start crying again.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Let's just let this die for awhile, people's back seat modding is irritating.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 18, 2011)

Having played loads of NUNS2 these past few days It just makes me wish all the more for a change in the Chakra System. I usually don't let cheap tricks get to me after losing a few in a row to those who use only their Support Characters, Jutsu and Ultimates but today I was messaging all those who spamming little annoyances.

One guy who messaged me after winning by a landslide W/ Minato and Support Characters Itachi and Pein said "Good Game". I messaged him back saying "Yeah, If I spammed as much as you and just stood there I would be a the top of the leaderboards too. But, I don't have to be cheap to win like you and most others online."

^
Sounds disrespectful, I know but I stand by what I believe in and that's that I feel cheap spammers of a broken system don't deserve equal common respect or at least mine >.>

I swear, Whenever I did get a chance to attack though I wailed and I have to say there's hardly anyone online who can Substitute or Guard. Anytime I could land a hit it was on like Donkey Kong. 

BUT!!!!!!

I want to know your guys thoughts on guard breaking. It's a big issue for me. It has a lot to do with those players who just stand there and spam. There's certain characters who should have it easier breaking their targets guard.


----------



## Monna (Aug 18, 2011)

Yondie said:


> Having played loads of NUNS2 these past few days It just makes me wish all the more for a change in the Chakra System. I usually don't let cheap tricks get to me after losing a few in a row to those who use only their Support Characters, Jutsu and Ultimates but today I was messaging all those who spamming little annoyances.
> 
> One guy who messaged me after winning by a landslide W/ Minato and Support Characters Itachi and Pein said "Good Game". I messaged him back saying "Yeah, If I spammed as much as you and just stood there I would be a the top of the leaderboards too. But, I don't have to be cheap to win like you and most others online."
> 
> ...


Honestly, you just sound butthurt that you lost.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Honestly, you just sound butthurt that you lost.



That's what most say but it's just a video game. I want to have fun but how can one have fun when everyone else is playing to win through cheap means. BUT, I expect that sort of reply from those who get pissy when their ego's are bruised when they hear the truth that their only method to win is spamming a broken system =]


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2011)

Look Yondie no matter how much they may or may not change about the battle system there will always be those that exploit the easiest way to win.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Yondie said:


> That's what most say but it's just a video game. I want to have fun but how can one have fun when everyone else is playing to win through cheap means. BUT, I expect that sort of reply from those who get pissy when their ego's are bruised when they hear the truth that their only method to win is spamming a broken system =]



Trust me, they know.
They're just playing to win.



Gaiash said:


> Look Yondie no matter how much they may or may not change about the battle system there will always be those that exploit the easiest way to win.



Well said.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Look Yondie no matter how much they may or may not change about the battle system there will always be those that exploit the easiest way to win.


Overcoming this problem yourself is what makes you truly good.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Overcoming this *problem* yourself is what makes you truly good.



Problem?

That's not a problem, man.
That's playing to win.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Problem?
> 
> That's not a problem, man.
> That's playing to win.


Not a _problem_, per say.

I can't think of a more proper word at the moment for it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not a _problem_, per say.
> 
> I can't think of a more proper word at the moment for it.



Barrier, maybe?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Barrier, maybe?


Sure, that sounds better.

But yes, Yondie's issue with guard breaking, not really a big of a deal, I rarely get spammers anymore, especially ones that stand still.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Overcoming this problem yourself is what makes you truly good.



What overcoming spam? It's incredibly boring and tedious. Whatever happened to playing someone online who was good at the game and gave you a fair,proper challenge?(why I love FIFA so much) don't get me wrong there are gamers that just want to win by any means in every online game but on storm about 95 percent are rubbish spammers/blockers. And with comments like " overcoming that means your good" and the amount of spam in this thread, I have no hope for generations =[

Hopefully gamescon will show us more fixed mechanics and someone playing as Obito >_<


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Blatman said:


> What overcoming spam? It's incredibly boring and tedious. Whatever happened to playing someone online who was good at the game and gave you a fair,proper challenge?(why I love FIFA so much) don't get me wrong there are gamers that just want to win by any means in every online game but on storm about 95 percent are rubbish spammers/blockers. And with comments like " overcoming that means your good" and the amount of spam in this thread, I have no hope for generations =[
> 
> Hopefully gamescon will show us more fixed mechanics and someone playing as Obito >_<


The days of having a fair and enjoyable match are over, all people want is to win, there are still the few who give you a good match without spam but good luck on finding them.

The storm series will never be without spam, it's better to accept it and move on.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Aug 18, 2011)

Blatman said:


> What overcoming spam? It's incredibly boring and tedious. Whatever happened to playing someone online who was good at the game and gave you a fair,proper challenge?(why I love FIFA so much) don't get me wrong there are gamers that just want to win by any means in every online game but on storm about 95 percent are rubbish spammers/blockers. And with comments like " overcoming that means your good" and the amount of spam in this thread, I have no hope for generations =[
> 
> Hopefully gamescon will show us more fixed mechanics and someone playing as Obito >_<



I definitely agree with you about this thread. The amount of spam is appalling and speaks volumes about the people contributing to it. My effort in translating the new scans as they appear and making other thoughtful posts that are relevant to the game is wasted here since the spam makes it difficult for people who would want to read them to find them. I'm not going to waste my time with this thread anymore since an intelligent conversation, or even a barely literate one, seems impossible. Surely someone else here will be willing to waste their time translating the next scan when it appears and post it for the few people that read this topic for relevant information.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 18, 2011)

SAME FUCKING DEMO


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't get what you're trying to say... ^


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I don't get what you're trying to say... ^



He probably means that it's the same demo as we've seen before.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 18, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> SAME FUCKING DEMO



I can't fucking believe it. I'm getting less excited about this game by the minute


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2011)

Blatman said:


> I can't fucking believe it. I'm getting less excited about this game by the minute


I'm still excited about the game but that demo has taken all hype out of Raikage.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm still excited about the game but that demo has taken all hype out of Raikage.



Lol yeah that to! Doesn't look like there's anything different to mechanics in that gameplay vid to storm 2(easy chakra loading, KNJ to easy ougi still there to) will CC2 be interviewed at gamescon anyone know?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2011)

I still think that Raikage's Raiton no Yoroi shouldn't even be his Awakening. -_- The guy's fighting style throughout the manga is always about having that lightning armor activated, he never engages into battle without it. Here you fight as him without it. 

His moveset attacks should be with the armor and his Awakening be the so called "V2" of his jutsu that fans call that way where his hair goes a bit spiky.

Still looking forward to this game.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

It'll be unacceptable if they won't have fixed the KnJ system by the time of release.

But, then again, I guess they can actually get away with it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

If the only new characters are part 1 characters, an updated Sasuke and Raikage, who seem pretty lame then forget this.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> If the only new characters are part 1 characters, an updated Sasuke and Raikage, who seem pretty lame then forget this.



If that's the case I hope they realise what they've done and at least NOT sell it for full price.

But they'll probably get away with selling it for full price, too.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

People will eat it up as always.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> People will eat it up as always.



Yeah, they will.

Heck, I'll probably 'dig in', too, but man, that'd suck


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> If the only new characters are part 1 characters, an updated Sasuke and Raikage, who seem pretty lame then forget this.


Well we know the other kages, young Kakashi, Obito, jonin Minato are going to be included and while Danzo isn't confirmed he might as well be.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well we know the other kages, young Kakashi, Obito, jonin Minato are going to be included and while Danzo isn't confirmed he might as well be.


I can see them all being half ass characters that aren't even fun to use, unfortunately.

Young Kakashi and Obito both being playable is too good to be true, one of them is support.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can see them all being half ass characters that aren't even fun to use, unfortunately.
> 
> Young Kakashi and Obito both being playable is too good to be true, one of them is support.


Well Young Kakashi is clearly playable. Obito could be support only but I think he's done enough to be playable. It also means we might get one or two of the ninja they fight in that arc so it can actually be in the story mode.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm starting to think that when CC2 said that they would balance the characters I'm starting to think they might be implying that the strength of the overpowered characters will probably be nerfed, they don't have to touch the system that sold so well for them


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well Young Kakashi is clearly playable. Obito could be support only but I think he's done enough to be playable. It also means we might get one or two of the ninja they fight in that arc so it can actually be in the story mode.


Perhaps, I just see them not doing a good job with those two.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2011)

Danzou, Fuu and Torune might as well be confirmed for the Part II timeline. Maybe even Sabu-chan, Bee's friend and pretty much all the characters that were neglected in UNS1 like the Sound 4, Hashirama & Tobirama and maybe the Sound trio: Dosu, Zaku and Kin. 

The good thing would be that the "supports" characters such as Darui, Shi, Ao, Choujuro, Kurotsuchi and Akatsuchi (and probably Danzou's too) are confirmed as playable as well.

Lastly and this is me nipticking a little, I would like that if this game also includes Sage Naruto as a character this time they put in his moveset his  attack which wasn't in UNS2 or his


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork 

The good thing would be that the "supports" characters such as Darui said:
			
		

> UMM since when they gonnabe playable


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

Most likely they are playable.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Lastly and this is me nipticking a little, I would like that if this game also includes Sage Naruto as a character this time they put in his moveset his  attack which wasn't in UNS2 or his


I'm all for anything but the Rasenrengan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

I doubt they would put such attacks in this game. Just a regular Rasengan will do. No need for super powered ninjutsu like that. That might as well be the ougi.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRQw1edLw7g[/YOUTUBE]

@2:05

no more cheap behindd the back ultimate jutsu's ? It seems they turn your character around during there combo if someone subs you, or maybe  its just part of raikages combo


----------



## DanE (Aug 20, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRQw1edLw7g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> @2:05
> 
> no more cheap behindd the back ultimate jutsu's ? It seems they turn your character around during there combo if someone subs you, or maybe  its just part of raikages combo



maybe, that would surely obligate players to just do combos if they Substitute or guard.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2011)

DanE said:


> maybe, that would surely obligate players to just do combos if they Substitute or guard.



If this is true, and they don't further improve the KnJ system, melee attacks will still not be used.

Because then it would be:

Player A uses melee attack->Player B subs->Player B uses Melee attack->Player A subs->repeat.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 20, 2011)

They need to make improvements and change the way the players fight.
I played NUNS2 (Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2) online and because of the repetitive annoying strategies players use, I stopped playing online.

I was hoping that they wouldn't make an ultimate ninja storm game until they got way deeper into the series.
This series is going through the same path the older Naruto games went through, making a new game every time a new arc comes out.

Looks like I'm buying the next NUNS that comes out after this one.


----------



## G (Aug 20, 2011)

when the other player subs out from a combo, the player attacking with the combo could move the thumbstick to the other players direction and continue the combo.

or would that be too overpowered?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2011)

G said:


> when the other player subs out from a combo, the player attacking with the combo could move the thumbstick to the other players direction and continue the combo.
> 
> or would that be too overpowered?



Then they may be better off removing subbing entirely.

As everything that's easy to sub, will end up NOT being used, as in NUNS2.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 20, 2011)

Raikage is slow... Thats really disapointing.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 20, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Raikage is slow... Thats really disapointing.



I haven't been following the news much, but lol at this. Maybe for balancing purposes, they're making all characters equally fast? 'Cause if not, it's really stupid to have the "fastest person alive" being slow.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 20, 2011)

Has there been any new info over the last two weeks whilst I was away? I'm guessing not but I'm too lazy to look myself...



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> maybe the Sound trio: Dosu, Zaku and Kin.



Good that there's still Dosu hype even if I'm not here though!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Was that video new? Sure seen alot of KNJ.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 20, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I haven't been following the news much, but lol at this. Maybe for balancing purposes, they're making all characters equally fast? 'Cause if not, it's really stupid to have the "fastest person alive" being slow.



They should start introducing tiers.
So that the strength and speed of the characters isn't lost.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 20, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Raikage is slow... Thats really disapointing.



His Awakening is as fast as Guy's, Rock Lee, and Minato in NUNS2.....


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

I think he was talking about his regular mode.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRQw1edLw7g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> @2:05
> 
> no more cheap behindd the back ultimate jutsu's ? It seems they turn your character around during there combo if someone subs you, or maybe  its just part of raikages combo



That's just PTS Naruto's ougi sucking balls.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't wait to take on all the Madaras, Sasukes, Itachis, Narutos etc. with Dosu.

If there's some terrible mistake, major glitch or overdose of awesomeness that means Dosu isn't in the game... I'll settle for PTS Sakura.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

What if Dosu isn't included?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What if Dosu isn't included?





DosuIsTheBest said:


> If there's some terrible mistake, major glitch or overdose of awesomeness that means Dosu isn't in the game... I'll settle for PTS Sakura.



You not see that?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

No, I didn't. I completely fell off after seeing PTS Sakura.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, I didn't. I completely fell off after seeing PTS Sakura.



Obviously you'd fall off as that was the end of the line. 

You read to the end and drop off onto "Dosu _IS_ the best!"

Actually that might have been such an impressive statement that it drowned out the previous info, maybe I should redo my sig...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Her ninjutsu was useless in Storm 1.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 20, 2011)

So they're just tossing out the awakening's ougi's? Lame.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 20, 2011)

They already did that with Storm 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, they did.


----------



## Saru (Aug 20, 2011)

So they made some improvements in the fighting system. Quite a few it seems. This is very good.

Good thing, because the way things were looking, I wasn't going to get this.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope that they will add those O+O+Triangle combos from the Impact game into this game too with more possibility to do different type of combos than Impact since we can use the directions to do different type of combos ;D Up - O+O+O+Triangle = Uzumaki Naruto Rendan x)

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2011)

Sesha said:


> They already did that with Storm 2.


I know, but I just preferred Naruto's ougi's while awakened, his regular one is crap, just a waste to toss it out.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 21, 2011)

Just because of the online mode they are tossing many things away, hell I don't give a damn about online when the gameplay is not good enough!! 

I want these features back in Generations!!!:
- Wall walking (this time without pause like in UNS1, more like in the old UN games for the PS2)
- Jutsu Clashes
- Start as Awakened State
- Awakened Ougis
- Fight Openings (UNS1)

New features and fixs I want to see:
- Destructable enviroment
- Collectable items in battle
- Customize useable items before batlle
- Alternate Outfits for everyone
- Ropes, logs and other things to run on, on the stages!
- More than 1 jutsu to use in battle.. (I'd say 4 jutsus + Ougi = 5)
- New Chakra system, unchargeable chakra and non collectable chakra from the ground.. Or Chakra takes hell of a time to charge..
- KnJ takes half of your chakra to use (with more time to charge chakra and KnJ using more chakra it will become unspamable)
- Tag Battles no Supports, 3vs3 maximum.. Customize your teammates before battle what to focus on.. Combo, Jutsu, Items, Shuriken/Kunai, Chakra, Healing, Support, Free-will and so on!
- Customize what jutsu to use before battles..
- Add RPG elements like leveling up your character online to get points to use on Strength(Taijutsu), Speed, Defence, Stamina, Chakra, Chakra Controll(higher lv, less chakra usage for jutsus), Ninjutsus to power-up your character how it fits you..

Guess it's time for me to mail those guys over at Cc2 x)

-LS-


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

I do want a tag team match for which you choose two characters and you can switch them between main and support with one of the support triggers.

I really want a Dosu/Mizuki team, likely against a Sasuke/Itachi or Naruto/Minato.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Just because of the online mode they are tossing many things away, hell I don't give a damn about online when the gameplay is not good enough!!
> 
> I want these features back in Generations!!!:
> - Wall walking (this time without pause like in UNS1, more like in the old UN games for the PS2)
> ...




Do you understand that this game will be more broken than UNS2 If that was allowed?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree, certainly shouldn't be included in Ranked but it would be a good idea to have a Player Match permanently awakened mode.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Free battle? Yes. Online in general? No. In my opinion.
 The amount of complaints about online with raise higher than UNS2 already did.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see your point, in NUNS2 people still only tend to choose Sage Narutos and Itachis in Player Matches, so if there was an awakened match mode it would just be full of Susanoo.

However people can't really criticise the game for having more modes to play online, it would be nice to have the option to rty it out with friends and it's a shame a lot of the combos and moves of awakenings go unexplored.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I can see your point, in NUNS2 people still only tend to choose Sage Narutos and Itachis in Player Matches, so if there was an awakened match mode it would just be full of Susanoo.


You would see those. Alot of Raikage's, Gai's , Lee's, & Minato's.



> However people can't really criticise the game for having more modes to play online, it would be nice to have the option to rty it out with friends and it's a shame a lot of the combos and moves of awakenings go unexplored.



This is true to. I wanna have a race with a friend.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2011)

Gai is the best, I don't even need to awaken.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

That damn Dynamic Entry.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

If I awaken as Karin against a Sasuke, I'm guaranteed to win.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That damn Dynamic Entry.


Play to win man.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Time to start using Minato.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Do you understand that this game will be more broken than UNS2 If that was allowed?



I was thinking more on offline mode not online mode ;D

-LS-


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

My worst nightmare would be for Dosu to be overpowered, it would be horrifying for him to be the new Itachi.

Obviously Dosu is the best, but in the game they should tone him down to mid-range power like those I currently use: Kabuto, Neji and Karin.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Since Young Kakash and Obito anybody think Heroes 3 Kabutomaru is in?? or Hiruko Sasori??


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2011)

So what do you guys think of the new changes?

Me gusta.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't noticed many changes to be honest...

KnJ still seems to be broken and that was the most important thing.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2011)

- You can interrupt Oujis with a chakra dash now, so no more Ouji camping.
- It looks like you can't sub and Ougi someone midway through their combo anymore. Could've been situational, though.
- Apparently, if you keep using your throw, you won't be able to use it anymore (unconfirmed).
- You can't K.O. someone by throwing them anymore.
- You can't die from blocking an attack.
-You can't use aerial combos after KnJ. Not sure how that was broken, though.

They still have a ways to go, IMO...

- Fix chakra cost for KnJ.
- Make it so that you can only KnJ while in the air, i.e. no jump blocking.
- Make jutsu start-up time more equal.
- Make guard break faster.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 21, 2011)

Viridium said:


> *1* - You can interrupt Oujis with a chakra dash now, so no more Ouji camping.
> *2* - It looks like you can't sub and Ougi someone midway through their combo anymore. Could've been situational, though.
> *3* - Apparently, if you keep using your throw, you won't be able to use it anymore (unconfirmed).
> *4* - You can't K.O. someone by throwing them anymore.
> ...



1 - Might just be certain ougis, for example in NUNS2 you could interrupt Kabuto's, Lee's, Bee's etc.
2 - Hopefully redirection of combos is possible but it would likely only help against interruptible ougis.
3 - I don't know about that
4 - Neutral change in my eyes, can't really see too many benefits
5 - Again, may be useful but not a drastic change
6 - I didn't really consider that broken either - promoted combos a bit!

Those are just my opinions. 

Changes I want to see:
- Inclusion of Dosu
- Higher chakra cost of KnJ (at least jutsu level)
- Increased chakra recovery time
- Different triggers for KnJ and block (so no spamming KnJ in the open as it drains chakra)
- Stale move negation
- KnJ should require timing
- Increased recovery time for fast startup jutsus, e.g. Rasengan
- No jump blocking
- No dash block bounce
- More advanced execution of combos
- No puppeteer blocking whilst moving their puppet (maybe no puppeteer blocking at all
- Removal of chakra balls
- Arena transitions, fighting on walls and varied environments with obstacles (like the Uchiha hideout in NUNS2), maybe destructible
- More health and longer matches
- Tag team matches

I could go on forever but those are some for now...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I was thinking more on offline mode not online mode ;D
> 
> -LS-



Just making sure.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I did forget about KnJ. It actually needs to have timing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

I'ma just leave it up to CC2, man. I don't know what I want in this game anymore.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2011)

As it stands now, they better include one EPIC poster/wall scroll in the collector's edition.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2011)

Or a real Naruto collectable, like legit throwing stars.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2011)

Sasuke Susano'o is the most impressive character from the demo.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Or a real Naruto collectable, like legit throwing stars.



[YOUTUBE]_8ZNlc4MJ2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke Susano'o is the most impressive character from the demo.



Indeed.

Though I must say, I am pleased with PTS Naruto's awakened form. Minus the lack of Ougi.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Danzo awakening will be Baki or Baku or whatever the hell its called. Im calling it over Izanagi Awakening.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2011)

Danzo, 20 seconds of instant log replacement with no chakra loss


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Madara awakening takes no damage.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 21, 2011)

Madara's awakening = Instant win


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like the following Awakenings for this game to be these:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Part I Naruto = KN1
-Part I Sasuke = CS2 
-Part I Kakashi = Sharingan
-Part I Chouji = Butterfly Calorie Mode
-Part I Rock Lee = Gates or Drunken Fist (I prefer the 1st one)
-Part I Gai = Gates
-Part I Gaara = Mini or Full Shukaku Mode
-Part I Sarutobi = Holding Enma transformed into his diamond-hard staff
-Part I Jirobou = CS2 
-Part I Tayuya = CS2 
-Part I Kidoumaru = CS2 
-Part I Sakon/Ukon = CS2 
-Part I Kimimaro = CS2 
-Part I Tsunade = Sōzō Saisei (can't believe Storm 1 missed that one)
-Part II Naruto = KN4 
-Part II Sage Naruto = KN6 
-Part II Hebi Sasuke = CS2 
-Part II Taka Sasuke = Susano'o 
-Part II Kakashi = MS
-Part II Gai = Same from UNS2 (Gates)
-Part II Lee = Same from UNS2 (Gates)
-Part II Asuma = Same from UNS2 (Fuuton Chakra Brass Knuckles)
-Part II Hinata = Same from UNS2 (Juuho Soushiken)
-Part II Jiraiya = Sage Mode (and the one from UNS2's Story Mode version, not the free combat one that was lame and not as exciting as the aforementioned)
-Part II Orochimaru = True Snake Form (from the time Sasuke ambushed him)
-Part II Tsunade = Same from UNS1 (Sōzō Saisei)
-Part II Chiyo = Same from UNS2 (Chikamatsu Puppets)
-Part II Suigetsu = Same from UNS2 (Enhanced water arm)
-Part II Juugo = CS2
-Part II Sasori = Puppet Body (they decide if they want his attacks to focus on his 100 puppetry)
-Part II Itachi = Susano'o 
-Part II Kisame = Samehada Fusion 
-Part II Hidan = Jashin Ritual "Mode" (you know what I am talking about)
-Part II Kakuzu = The same one from UNS2, can't really put it into words
-Part II Konan = Angel Form
-Part II Killer Bee = Hachibi V.2.
-Part II Danzou = Izanagi
-Part II Raikage = Raiton no Yoroi "V.2."




Pretty much all those so far. No idea what kinds of Awakenings characters like Zabuza, Haku, Gaiden Minato nor Gaiden Kakashi or Obito will have (same goes for the other Kages such as Mei and Oonoki) but for now these are the ones I want to see.

And they *must* be available in the character roster selection menu like it was in UNS1, something that UNS2 suffered greatly.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

So, do you guys think the 'real' tobi will be in this game, too?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting list.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Was just thinking about that the other day, they need to make awakenings choose able from the start, and not make them so horribly overpowered you have to keep moving.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 22, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Danzo awakening will be Baki or Baku or whatever the hell its called. Im calling it over Izanagi Awakening.



Danzo awakening definitely should be Baki!



Baku would be rubbish in comparison...


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2011)

Danzo's awakening should be Kakashi's from NUNS. IMO.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Danzo's awakening should be Kakashi's from NUNS. IMO.


What did his do? I don't remember.


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What did his do? I don't remember.



Auto-Substitution if I remember correctly. And the log animation was replaced with a sharingan.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Auto-Substitution if I remember correctly. And the log animation was replaced with a sharingan.


I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, do you guys think the 'real' tobi will be in this game, too?



I'm really doubtful of it.
He'll probably get lumped in as Tobi's awakening, again.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

They better make Tobi somewhat better if they do that then, or just make Madara a character and screw Tobi.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'm really doubtful of it.
> He'll probably get lumped in as Tobi's awakening, again.



That'd be quite the bummer.


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2011)

Madara will get in, I think. I expect this game to to up to Madara vs. Konan, if only as a fragment.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

It only goes until Naruto vs. Sasuke at the end of the Kage Summit.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'm really doubtful of it.
> He'll probably get lumped in as Tobi's awakening, again.



That would downright suck, imo. 



Skywalker said:


> They better make Tobi somewhat better if they do that then, or just make Madara a character and screw Tobi.



I agree with this^

Edit: 6200th post, yayuhz


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Some fans think it will include RM Naruto, & Edo Tensai characters.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Some fans think it will include RM Naruto, & Edo Tensai characters.



But that's not reasonable, unfortunately.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

RM Naruto would be the most insane character in this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But that's not reasonable, unfortunately.



I finally heard it today. They think CC2 is following the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Itachi & Nagato were the only ones to show anything, anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I finally heard it today. *They think CC2 is following the manga.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's highly unlikely, as I see it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 22, 2011)

I want a scan showing Uchiha Madara  I can't take this anymore Cc2 PLEASE UCHIHA MADARA

Ps: I'm talking about Uchiha Madara from the flashback the one who fought Hashirama and had Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan ;D

-LS-


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want a scan showing Uchiha Madara  I can't take this anymore Cc2 PLEASE UCHIHA MADARA
> 
> Ps: I'm talking about Uchiha Madara from the flashback the one who fought Hashirama and had Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan ;D
> 
> -LS-



Who knows?

That _could_ happen.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't believe it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Who knows?
> 
> That _could_ happen.



I _hope_ that it will happen.. Sick of not being able to play as him! Imagen Madara vs Taka Sasuke or recreate Madara vs Hashirama Battle!

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd be worried about what they'd do with Hashirama.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

What if they allow full sized Kyuubi?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Maybe the Battle could be recreated to be like a battle from Asura's Wrath maybe. CC2 is working on this at the same time as that game, so.....


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What if they allow full sized Kyuubi?


Why not just have huge ass boss to use during regular gameplay?


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It only goes until Naruto vs. Sasuke at the end of the Kage Summit.



Err, NUNS2 was two months behind the anime. If it stopped there, we'd be...*EIGHT* months behind the anime.



they best not 

You guys need to raise your expectations... To Madara vs. Konan, at least.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Err, NUNS2 was two months behind the anime. If it stopped there, we'd be...*EIGHT* months behind the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't going that far, NUNS3 will but not this. This is more to add characters then continue the story.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2011)

I think that in this game they should no longer have the Tobi character and just call him Madara. He hasn't behaved with his goofy persona ever since the end of the Hebi arc, from then he began being himself specially in the Kage Summit/Iron Country arc. So we should have him as "Uchiha Madara" in UNSG.

Another things I would like this game to have is, for example, the way the fights in UNS1 used to start with the characters landing on the battlefield and saying a phrase of them before start the fight. I didn't like how in UNS2 you simply started right away without no introductions, it felt like something was missing to me.

Then, it'd be awesome to have those quick "face shots" you usually get in UNS1 when you were hit with a very powerful punch, it was kind of unique and also to have back the feature of being able to fight on walls. 

And lastly, clashes.


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2011)

I know, but I just think that that they're going to have time to go a little farther than that. Madara vs. Konan and Jinchuuriki Training Arc would still be, like, 3 months behind. I'm estimating and being wishful, though.

Maybe because having PTS characters doesn't really interest me outside of the Sound Five, Anko, Shizune, and the Kage.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Err, NUNS2 was two months behind the anime. If it stopped there, we'd be...*EIGHT* months behind the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But.. didn't they confirm it'd be up to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto vs Sasuke after Sasuke vs Danzo


?


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope. 









*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless I'm wrong.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Some fans think it will include RM Naruto, & Edo Tensai characters.


I could see them adding RM Naruto as a secret character but I still doubt it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2011)

They want "alternate customes" right? Then add Gusty Ninja Naruto.


*Spoiler*: __ 








That makes me wonder if they'll keep Hokage Naruto...


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 23, 2011)

In terms of costumes, Sleepy Naruto better make a return, Hokage Sakura should be in and Akatuki Hinata as well.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Hokage Sakura should be in and Akatuki Hinata as well.



But, why?


----------



## slickcat (Aug 23, 2011)

gutsy ninja naruto would be nice, but if they did that, they would have to add nagato as well, so I doubt they ll do that.

Any news yet on the game, dont feel like reading through spam of the past pages.

I m hoping for more info on whether Madara will be playable as tobi or standalone


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

slickcat said:


> gutsy ninja naruto would be nice, but if they did that, they would have to add nagato as well, so I doubt they ll do that.
> 
> Any news yet on the game, dont feel like reading through spam of the past pages.
> 
> I m hoping for more info on whether Madara will be playable as tobi or standalone



No recent news, no.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 23, 2011)

They better make three versions of Tobi..

Tobi(goofy):
- Awakening - More goofy!
- Alt. Outfit - No Akatsuki cloak

Tobi/Madara:
- Awakening - Untouchable(Since his jutsu lasts for 5mins so its better choice than Izanagi)
- Alt. Outfit - No Akatsuki cloak (Telling the truth about Itachi sceene outfit)
- Alt. Outfit 2 - Cloak with hood (Tobi/Madara vs Minato, Narutos Birth)
- Alt. Outfit 3 - Long hair (from Itachis flashback, meets Tobi before Uchiha massacre)

Tobi/Madara (Rinnegan):
- Awakening - Rinnegan powers and untouchable like Tobi/Madara above
- Alt. Outfit: I dunno xD

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

He isn't getting his Rinnegan in this game, even if he did, he has no feats with it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 23, 2011)

well for this game two Tobis is enough, but for future games ;D

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think multiples would be a good idea.

He'll be the next Goku with like 6 different versions in one game.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 23, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Tobi/Madara:
> - Awakening - Untouchable(Since his jutsu lasts for 5mins so its better choice than Izanagi)
> *- Alt. Outfit - No Akatsuki cloak (Telling the truth about Itachi sceene outfit)
> - Alt. Outfit 2 - Cloak with hood (Tobi/Madara vs Minato, Narutos Birth)
> - Alt. Outfit 3 - Long hair (from Itachis flashback, meets Tobi before Uchiha massacre)*


What no fight with the first Hokage outfit?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 23, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> What no fight with the first Hokage outfit?



I'm talking about Tobi not Madara from the past ;D Tobi/Madara = Tobi Serious ;D

That battle armor goes for Uchiha Madara himself x)

-LS-


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 23, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I'm talking about Tobi not Madara from the past ;D Tobi/Madara = Tobi Serious ;D
> 
> That battle armor goes for Uchiha Madara himself x)
> 
> -LS-


Which is exactly who serious Madara is. I don't see the past Madara being much other than an alternate for the present Madara.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 23, 2011)

I feel like Kid Madara should be in to fit with the whole generations theme


----------



## -JT- (Aug 23, 2011)

Kurenai should be brought back, with her Awakening being 'Mother Style: Pregnancy!'

It makes her slower and weaker, but... actually, I can't think of anything it could do that'd be good


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Placenta cannon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

Harishima will stomp. :ho


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 23, 2011)

When she dies you continue to play as the baby?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

After looking at Sennin of Hardwork's sig, I want battle damage.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Placenta cannon.





DosuIsTheBest said:


> When she dies you continue to play as the baby?



Both of these are perfectly good possibilities


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Placenta cannon.





DosuIsTheBest said:


> When she dies you continue to play as the baby?





-JT- said:


> Both of these are perfectly good possibilities



Come on guys. We can do better than that.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Come on guys. We can do better than that.




She feeds on the flesh of the unborn child, and drinks her own blood to regain health, she then becomes mad with hunger, and her jutsu at that point would be eating the opponent, and there is no counter to such a devastating attack.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> She feeds on the flesh of the unborn child, and drinks her own blood to regain health, she then becomes mad with hunger, and her jutsu at that point would be eating the opponent, and there is no counter to such a devastating attack.



I actually meant by toning it down


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I actually meant by toning it down


Oh.
Whoops.


----------



## iZOBreezy (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm really not sold on this game just yet.

All I need is Hashirama, and I'm good, though.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Come on guys. We can do better than that.



I didn't see you putting forward any ideas


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I didn't see you putting forward any ideas



Well, she could


*Spoiler*: __ 



whip out the last bouquet of flowers she got from Asuma before he died and channel all her sadness and loneliness (chakra ) into the flowers and pull off some awesome 'pregnant mode flower bouquet' genjutsu.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 23, 2011)

Not too bad a suggestion but it just doesn't have the same ring to it as Skywalker's "Placenta Cannon".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> After looking at Sennin of Hardwork's sig, I want battle damage.





You mean as in the characters taking damages after being hit with a jutsu or an ougi and ending up looking like that or to have "damaged" versions of the characters in the menu roster, with the same movesets of their original selfs? It would be like Sasuke's multiple Hebi outfits in UNS2.

In that scenario we should have the following damaged versions:


*Spoiler*: _Damaged Kakashi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Damaged Deidara_ 











And of course, Pain after-KN6's Bijuudama.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Exactly, it could work.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

Epic Pain ava!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Epic Pain ava!


Why thank you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

Makes me want to fight as him.

Damaged clothes? Lol, this isn't DBZ.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Makes me want to fight as him.
> 
> Damaged clothes? Lol,*this is DBZ.*




The character looking exactly the same from start to finish looks stupid.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

Just saiyan.  

It's merely a upgraded version of UNS2. Half of the wishes may not come true. But, hey, whatevs.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Justu clashing would be nice.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 23, 2011)

holy shit, i can't honestly believe there is no new information.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

That, I can see happening. Not to sure on wall fighting.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 23, 2011)

It seems uk fans can write and ask questions To namco, on Naruto-uk's Official Game website, an they seem to be holding some kind of tournament soon


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 23, 2011)

the only damage you ever see in UNS 1&2 is during story mode cutscenes. It's just marks on their faces and clothes anyway.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 23, 2011)

no its in vs too, just gotta look hard


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

New scans for Impact, I believe, are out, so we may get something new today.


----------



## Rashman (Aug 24, 2011)

still waiting to see hidan's skills in impact


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Not too bad a suggestion but it just doesn't have the same ring to it as Skywalker's "Placenta Cannon".



Placenta cannon is one of the most disgusting things I've read. 

gg Sky


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I aim to please.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2011)

i want to see some Kidomaru and Haku game play.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 24, 2011)

Umbilical Cord Whip?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

-JT- said:


> Umbilical Cord Whip?


The baby on the end explodes too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

Gaara gameplay.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> The baby on the end explodes too.



Now why would it explode, sky.. why?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Gaara gameplay.


he will probablly play the same unless there a third gaara whit no the Shukaku moves.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

He should stomp everyone.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Now why would it explode, sky.. why?


Explosions make everything better.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Explosions make everything better.



Yeah, everything except babies, flying and sleeping.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

What are you two talking about?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> What are you two talking about?



Explosions and babies, mainly.

But, offcourse, also NUNSG.

It went like this:
NUNSG->Kurenai->pregnancy->Babies->Explosions


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

I see.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

It's on topic, don't want to be bitched at.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here in the forums knows what type of program Cc2 uses to create and render there character models and the stages with?

-LS-


----------



## eHav (Aug 24, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I was wondering if anyone here in the forums knows what type of program Cc2 uses to create and render there character models and the stages with?
> 
> -LS-



probably not, 90% of the posts in this thread are spam from the same 4 5 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and the ones that do know anything probably wont get a chance to help you out.


----------



## DanE (Aug 25, 2011)

back, anything new about Generations?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Aug 25, 2011)

DanE said:


> back, anything new about Generations?



Besides from Placenta Cannon... probably not.


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Any word on the lifebars yet?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably the same as the last game.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 25, 2011)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Besides from Placenta Cannon... probably not.



A placenta cannon?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 25, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> A placenta cannon?


Kushina's jutsu.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably the same two bars.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kushina's jutsu.



Nasty...

But I'll roll with it.





LegendarySaiyan said:


> I was wondering if anyone here in the forums knows what type of program Cc2 uses to create and render there character models and the stages with?
> 
> -LS-



I would expect they would use something proprietary. But I guess you could try to read the screens in this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpUkKEsYFNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 25, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Nasty...
> 
> But I'll roll with it.


We need fanart for this.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kushina's jutsu.



'It's' Kurenai's justsu, actually.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> 'It's' Kurenai's justsu, actually.


That's what I meant.

My bad.


----------



## eHav (Aug 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Probably the same two bars.



wich is unfortunate tho, as most battles feel rather quick sometimes, they should give us an option to choose how many life bars, like there was in some DBZ games


----------



## wjones83 (Aug 26, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I was wondering if anyone here in the forums knows what type of program Cc2 uses to create and render there character models and the stages with?
> 
> -LS-




Judging by the look of the UI, the software they're using is a later release of 3DS Max.  As far as rendering goes it could be Mental Ray which has been standard in at least the last 3-4 releases of Autodesk 3DS Max, or any other rendering system such as Vray for example (I would assume mental ray though).  As far as the stages I remember reading in an article that they used pre-painted environments and wrapped them as textures for the environments to keep the animated look consistent with the shows.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 26, 2011)

Very light news with a new scan : 


The only real news is we should play 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito as main character, and not support only.




Maybe someone here can have a bigger version of the scan and translate it to us?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2011)

i bet Obito will be a clone of part 1 Sasuke.

hope i am wrong.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 26, 2011)

eHav said:


> probably not, 90% of the posts in this thread are spam from the same 4 5 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and the ones that do know anything probably wont get a chance to help you out.



So true, this thread is a pile of shit spam where you have to shift through to get real info. That scan doesn't have anything we've not seen. Can anyone translate? I'm sure hoping obito is fully playable with his own moveset. His Ougi should be sharingan vital spot stab and awakening should be the constant KNJ like storm 1 kakashi(assuming KNJ is toned down, it'd be useless otherwise)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Very light news with a new scan :
> 
> 
> The only real news is we should play
> ...



This is actually amazing news, imo.

Does that mean young kakashi is a payable character, too?
Or is there no such connection?


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This is actually amazing news, imo.
> 
> Does that mean young kakashi is a payable character, too?
> Or is there no such connection?


I called it light news because it's very similar to the previous scan, there's no new characters revealed.

I'm waiting for a bigger version of this scan to be sure it concerns Young Kakashi too as a playable character.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I called it light news because it's very similar to the previous scan, there's no new characters revealed.
> 
> I'm waiting for a bigger version of this scan to be sure it concerns Young Kakashi too as a playable character.



And I call it big news because it confirms a new *playable* character =D


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok. 
But I want a scan with Dosu, Kin and Zaku... 

Edit : New page, so I post again the new scan :


Waiting for a bigger one, and maybe a translation later.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2011)

From what I can read, it seems there are boss battle with two other pain bodies including the girl summoning pain. 
Young Kakashi is playable.

I wonder what the pic with young 3rd Hokage.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 26, 2011)

Are the two other Pains related to this game or another? It's be interesting to have more than one Pain this time. I'm going to guess if these are new characters that the other three/four Pains will all be support.

Anyway glad to know both young Kakashi and Obito are playable.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> From what I can read, it seems there are boss battle with two other pain bodies including the girl summoning pain.


The page on the right concerns Naruto Shipp?den Ultimate Ninja Impact for PSP.



> Young Kakashi is playable.


Ok, thank you for this confirmation!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> The page on the right concerns Naruto Shipp?den Ultimate Impact for PSP.


Ah I see. That makes sense.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn, look at that quality.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 26, 2011)

Kid Kakashi better be done right.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 26, 2011)

The story fights look waaayy more epic than last time.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 26, 2011)

Borrrree. 

Where's Danzo dammit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 26, 2011)

Not in the game. That's for sure.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 26, 2011)

It goes to the Kage Summit, that wouldn't make sense not to have him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 26, 2011)

Can some tell it was a joke?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 26, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Can some tell it was a joke?


Oh I'm sorry, couldn't tell.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2011)

UberBlackMan said:


> Any word on the lifebars yet?



Why? Do you think they should be improved, like to have more of them? 



Fullazare said:


> Very light news with a new scan :
> 
> 
> The only real news is we should play
> ...



Finally an update! 

It seems that both Gaiden Minato, Kakashi and Obito are confirmed as playable characters. Because the 3 of them have their own "render" scans plus under Kakashi and Obito is the word "new", meaning they are confirmed.

Well its also on the second screenshot of Minato, meaning that the Rasengan is useable for him in his Gaiden look.

Now it would be awesome to have a demo with those 3.

I also must say that the scans for Ultimate Impact look awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonder if awakenings will be the same for Pre TS characters?


----------



## Doge (Aug 26, 2011)

*I just pray they fix the substitution spamming.*


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks epic so far to me...I just hope we will get a lot of characters and the fighting system should be fixed a little !


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 26, 2011)

Buying this just cause of Kid Kakashi~~ Well and PTs considering they havent ported Storm 1. Lazy bastards...


----------



## DanE (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmm could it be that this Minato's Rasengan isnt an animation jutsu anymore, that would make him somewhat lower tier and usable.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2011)

DanE said:


> Hmm could it be that this Minato's Rasengan isnt an animation jutsu anymore, that would make him somewhat lower tier and usable.


Or it means this Minato and Hokage Minato play differently.


----------



## DanE (Aug 27, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Or it means this Minato and Hokage Minato play differently.



yes that why I said this Minato, they might be 2 Minatos now and if Im correct this Minato without rasengan animation would be less spammable.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2011)

If Minato gets two versions, then Itachi should too, his Storm 1 version, and his Storm 2.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Young Kakashi is playable.



Young Kakashi and Obito are playable characters.

Awesome.



Skywalker said:


> If Minato gets two versions, then Itachi should too, his Storm 1 version, and his Storm 2.



I'd be surprised if some characters won't get two versions, with the generations theme and all.


----------



## DanE (Aug 27, 2011)

My main concern is really puppets, we don't know what they have done to them, maybe they made the substitution behind the puppeteer like Storm 1 if thats so it would make me happy to buy this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 27, 2011)

That Tsukuyomi was broken too.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> If Minato gets two versions, then Itachi should too, his Storm 1 version, and his Storm 2.


I don't see Itachi getting two versions myself. In fact out of all the adult characters who look the same before and after the timeskip the only ones I can see getting pre and post timeskip differences are Kakashi and *maybe* Jiraiya and Orochimaru.


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2011)

There will be an ANBU Itachi with a Tsukuyomi Ougi. Datte-fucking-bayo. 

There might be two Kakashi's, too. I'm doubtful because we already have two Kakashi's, meaning there would be three. That'd be fine with me, but I don't have faith in CC2 to be that awesome.


----------



## G (Aug 27, 2011)

We waited for so long
all we got was the same pictures
on a side note, i had a dream where i played this game using Haku, battling against Naruto.
So i guess i got some hype left.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2011)

Viridium said:


> There will be an ANBU Itachi with a Tsukuyomi Ougi. Datte-fucking-bayo.
> 
> There might be two Kakashi's, too. I'm doubtful because we already have two Kakashi's, meaning there would be three. That'd be fine with me, but I don't have faith in CC2 to be that awesome.


ANBU Itachi is the only way I can see there being more than one Itachi (and I'd imagine it would only be an alternate costume if anything).

As for Kakashi the main reason I wouldn't be suprised to see two of him as an adult is because he did fight a little differently before and after the timeskip with his nature as the copy ninja being more of a focus in the first few arcs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2011)

i hope we can start whit transformation awakenings ,i want to have Sasuke Susano'o vs Itachi Susano'o battle.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, confirmed playabale characters so far are:

-A/Ei
-Mei Terumi 
-Oonoki
-Gaiden Minato
-Gaiden Kakashi
-Obito
-Part I Naruto

If firstly we believed Kakashi and Obito would be only supports for Jounin Minato then I am hoping Darui, C/Shi, Ao, Choujuro, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi and Aburame Torune & Yamanaka Fuu are also playable.

Danzou should be the next character to be confirmed. And maybe then the 1st and 2nd Hokages too. 



Linkdarkside said:


> i hope we can start whit transformation awakenings ,i want to have Sasuke Susano'o vs Itachi Susano'o battle.



Same here.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 27, 2011)

Wonder who will have most broken awakening? From vids, my vote goes to Sasuke.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 27, 2011)

Any NEW scans? I want a new reveal.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 27, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well, confirmed playabale characters so far are:
> 
> -A/Ei
> -Mei Terumi
> ...



I thought all kages were already confirmed?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If firstly we believed Kakashi and Obito would be only supports for Jounin Minato then I am hoping Darui, C/Shi, Ao, Choujuro, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi and Aburame Torune & Yamanaka Fuu are also playable.


First it was only believed that one was going to be support since they were both shown fighting together against Minato. Second all those other characters were confirmed as support only in their scans. In fact it caused a bit of confusion about if characters are exclusively supports to a single character or if they were exclusively support characters.


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Wonder who will have most broken awakening? From vids, my vote goes to Sasuke.



Danzo. Infinite Kawarimi no Jutsu for zero chakra cost.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well, confirmed playabale characters so far are:
> 
> -A/Ei
> -Mei Terumi
> ...


you forgot Part 2 Naruto and Sasuke Susano'o


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 27, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Danzo. Infinite Kawarimi no Jutsu for zero chakra cost.



He has taken 1st place.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't want to see Sasuke/Itachi Susano'o fights online.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 27, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Any NEW scans? I want a new reveal.


Look at the top, previous page.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Can't want to see Sasuke/Itachi Susano'o fights online.



Red vs Purple.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 27, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Any NEW scans? I want a new reveal.


New scan, old news.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 27, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Err, NUNS2 was two months behind the anime. If it stopped there, we'd be...*EIGHT* months behind the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the main story mode will go up to Naruto vs Kyuubi on turtle island.
Koran vs Madara may possibly be something like Sasuke vs Bee in UNS2.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 28, 2011)

This needs to be released already...


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Speakin of it, when is the release date?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Speakin of it, when is the release date?



Februari 2012, if I recall correctly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Februari 2012, if I recall correctly.



If so, why was this thread made so early?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If so, why was this thread made so early?


Because while it comes out slowly new information to discuss comes out enough to need one thread rather than having to make a new one for each news update.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If so, why was this thread made so early?



My guess is that people were enthousiastic about it's announcement and that they needed to vent said enthousiasm.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Ooooook.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Ooooook.



um...wut?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> um...wut?



GTA THAT'S WHAT, MOFO!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> GTA THAT'S WHAT, MOFO!


Who're you calling a mofo? 
You've made a grave mistake, my friend. 
Get on TBoGT multiplayer *now*


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Who're you calling a mofo?
> You've made a grave mistake, my friend.
> Get on TBoGT multiplayer *now*



PS3 or  Shit Xbox 360?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 28, 2011)

Samehada said:


> This needs to be released already...



At least it's not that bad as Versus XIII


----------



## Alicia (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> PS3 or  Shit Xbox 360?


*Who the hell do you think I am??* 

*PS3 ofc*


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Who the hell do you think I am??
> 
> PS3 ofc



 Maybe later.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> If so, why was this thread made so early?


To keep people busy... your number of messages is a proof. You almost fill half of this thread with most useless posts.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Let's not get off off topic again, lest you guys get yelled at again.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2011)

Since the story mode came up how do you think they're going to do it this time? Since it isn't really Storm 3 do you think we'll be able to explore as much as the other games?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> To keep people busy... your number of messages is a proof. You almost fill half of this thread with most useless posts.


So you upset about it?  


Gaiash said:


> Since the story mode came up how do you think they're going to do it this time? Since it isn't really Storm 3 do you think we'll be able to explore as much as the other games?



Probably like UNS, imo. Minus the running around.

* EDIT-* UNS & UNS2 had a similar story mode with the running around collecting shit. Only thing that might be different are the boss fights.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 28, 2011)

If we are getting 2 versions of Minato then they better add 2 versions of Itachi too maybe three with ANBU ;D

Part1 Itachi (Storm1)
Part2 Itachi (Storm2)
ANBU Itachi <3

-LS-


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> If we are getting 2 versions of Minato then they better add 2 versions of Itachi too maybe three with ANBU ;D
> 
> Part1 Itachi (Storm1)
> Part2 Itachi (Storm2)
> ...



I'm certain we'll get ANBU Itachi. He should have Tsukiyomi in his skillset anyway. 

About story mode, I wouldn't be surprised if we had no roaming at all. Just arcs with boss battles and what-if scenarios.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

That'd make the story mode even more dull.

I liked the way Rise of a Ninja did it's story mode, that was fun.


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That'd make the story mode even more dull.
> 
> I liked the way Rise of a Ninja did it's story mode, that was fun.



Best story mode ever. 

But do you really think they can do that? I mean, they're doing something similar with Impact, but putting it all in one game seems... To good to be true, I'll say.

The "Awakening" [it was called Rage Mode, I think] in that game looked cooler, too (what with the scene). I can vividly remember Neji and Tsunade's. Now that I think about it, they had jutsu in that game which were much longer than the Ougis in Storm. And some of them looked better (like Naruto's).


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> If we are getting 2 versions of Minato then they better add 2 versions of Itachi too maybe three with ANBU ;D
> 
> Part1 Itachi (Storm1)
> Part2 Itachi (Storm2)
> ...


Why? Itachi can easily just be one character. He doesn't actually do much before the timeskip so it makes more sense to just use one Itachi for both before and after. If ANBU Itachi were included he'd just be an alternate costume.

Kakashi I can see them making different for before and after the timeskip because he did enough fighting before the timeskip to give him a different enough moveset to his post timeskip self.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Best story mode ever.
> 
> But do you really think they can do that? I mean, they're doing something similar with Impact, but putting it all in one game seems... To good to be true, I'll say.
> 
> The "Awakening" [it was called Rage Mode, I think] in that game looked cooler, too (what with the scene). I can vividly remember Neji and Tsunade's. Now that I think about it, they had jutsu in that game which were much longer than the Ougis in Storm. And some of them looked better (like Naruto's).


I bet they could, if they really put the effort in, but they won't, so whatever, but I just thought I'd put in my two cents.

Fighting random fodder ninja and shit as you go along would be cool.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Why? Itachi can easily just be one character. He doesn't actually do much before the timeskip so it makes more sense to just use one Itachi for both before and after. If ANBU Itachi were included he'd just be an alternate costume.
> 
> Kakashi I can see them making different for before and after the timeskip because he did enough fighting before the timeskip to give him a different enough moveset to his post timeskip self.



Maybe not in the anime, but in the game I like Itachis combos from Storm 1 more than Itachis from Storm 2, and ANBU Itachi can't be just an alternate outfit because ANBU Itachi has a sword on his back and I would like them to make a moveset with sword moves which current Itachi does _*NOT*_ use...

Kakashis only new move after the timesip is his Kamui, not much difference in his fighting-style, but he too should have ANBU outfit as a seperate character..

I wonder if they will add charge to Pains Shinra Tensei this time so the more you charge it the bigger his jutsu will be, and if they will make every Pain a selectable character.. If not they should add an alternate outfit for Pain so you can have the old Summoner Pain which Jiraya destroyed in his battle against Pain..

Talking about Jiraya I hope that they will make him alittle bit faster especially his Sage Mode which was slow compared to the one from the story mode! Sage Mode Jiraya Story Mode = GOD!

-LS-


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Why? Itachi can easily just be one character. He doesn't actually do much before the timeskip so it makes more sense to just use one Itachi for both before and after. If ANBU Itachi were included he'd just be an alternate costume.
> 
> Kakashi I can see them making different for before and after the timeskip because he did enough fighting before the timeskip to give him a different enough moveset to his post timeskip self.



They can't have Itachi with Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu AND Susanoo all in one character mold. They proved their incapability in Storm 2.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Maybe not in the anime, but in the game I like Itachis combos from Storm 1 more than Itachis from Storm 2


I don't see them recreating Storm 1 Itachi when they can easily use Storm 2 Itachi in his pre timeskip fights.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> and ANBU Itachi can't be just an alternate outfit because ANBU Itachi has a sword on his back and I would like them to make a moveset with sword moves which current Itachi does _*NOT*_ use...


In other words they'd have to create a moveset for him which I recall was something they wanted to keep to a minimum. The sword on his back could easily stay on his back as an alternate costume.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Kakashis only new move after the timesip is his Kamui, not much difference in his fighting-style, but he too should have ANBU outfit as a seperate character..


First my reason for pointing out Kakashi was because he used a fair amount more copied abilities before the timeskip in his fight with Zabuza than since then. They still could easily just use one Kakashi for both before and after the timeskip.

Second what is it with you and wanting ANBU outfits as seperate characters?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I don't see them recreating Storm 1 Itachi when they can easily use Storm 2 Itachi in his pre timeskip fights.
> 
> 
> In other words they'd have to create a moveset for him which I recall was something they wanted to keep to a minimum. The sword on his back could easily stay on his back as an alternate costume.
> ...



I like ANBU outfits so what? got any problem with that?! and *IMO* they should be seperate as they were in the past!

Well if Cc2 adds the option to customize your jutsus again like we could in the past games and Storm 1 then there is no point in having 2 Kakashis!

2 versions of Itachi is needed if you haven't noticed that Itachi is younger in part1(Storm1) and older in part2(Storm2) where he is taller! And their combos is different which I mentioned, and AGAIN *IMO* Storm1 Itachi has better combos than Storm2 Itachi!

We can easly have just 1 Minato, but knowing Cc2 we might get 2 versions of him which is actually pointless _*IF*_ 2 versions of Itachi is pointless!

These are my wishes so stop coming up with arguments about there is no need for ANBU Itachi and all that stuff! I say whatever I like there to be in this game not that it is going to be!! I'm not looking for arguments, just pointing out my wishes! And YES ANBU Itachi should be seperate character because of his sword, many Itachi fans would like to see him in his ANBU outfit and use his sword aswell!!

-LS-


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I wonder if they will add charge to Pains Shinra Tensei this time so the more you charge it the bigger his jutsu will be, and if they will make every Pain a selectable character.. If not they should add an alternate outfit for Pain so you can have the old Summoner Pain which Jiraya destroyed in his battle against Pain..
> 
> Talking about Jiraya I hope that they will make him alittle bit faster especially his Sage Mode which was slow compared to the one from the story mode! Sage Mode Jiraya Story Mode = GOD!
> 
> -LS-


i believe CC2 said only one pain body will be playable ,but i gues we have to wait. beside only 3 deserve to be playable God,Asura and Animal Paths the other 3 as support only.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Well if Cc2 adds the option to customize your jutsus again like we could in the past games and Storm 1 then there is no point in having 2 Kakashis!


If that winds up being the case sure but if it sticks to the Storm 2 style like it seems to be doing then I can see why they might choose to have two Kakashis. As I said I can also see them just using one Kakashi (not counting young Kakashi of course) for both before and after but out of all the adult characters he is the one that would make the most sense to have for both parts (and even then it would be a minor change like how Naruto gained the Rasenshuriken in Storm 2).



LegendarySaiyan said:


> 2 versions of Itachi is needed if you haven't noticed that Itachi is younger in part1(Storm1) and older in part2(Storm2) where he is taller!


Can't say I really noticed the height difference.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> And their combos is different which I mentioned, and AGAIN *IMO* Storm1 Itachi has better combos than Storm2 Itachi!


See this isn't a case of you wanting Itachi for both parts of the timeskip. You just want Storm 1 Itachi back. Even if they did make a pre timeskip Itachi it would just play the same as Storm 2 Itachi with a few jutsu changes.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> We can easly have just 1 Minato, but knowing Cc2 we might get 2 versions of him which is actually pointless _*IF*_ 2 versions of Itachi is pointless!


With Minato you've got the differences between being jonin and hokage. Plus I see the differences being minor like the first two Sasukes in Storm 2.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> If that winds up being the case sure but if it sticks to the Storm 2 style like it seems to be doing then I can see why they might choose to have two Kakashis. As I said I can also see them just using one Kakashi (not counting young Kakashi of course) for both before and after but out of all the adult characters he is the one that would make the most sense to have for both parts (and even then it would be a minor change like how Naruto gained the Rasenshuriken in Storm 2).
> 
> 
> Can't say I really noticed the height difference.
> ...



Yes, I want Storm1 Itachi back at the same time keep Storm2 Itachi too because of his different style of fighting, their combos is not the same.. Go play both games now and try their different combos and finishers..

There is height difference in both manga and the game, Itachi from Storm is shorter compared to Itachi from Storm 2 xP

Yes, there is difference between being a Jonin and a Hokage, but Minato is still Minato and so is his fighting style, I didn't see anything change after he became the Hokage.. still the same figthing style, special kunais, yellow flash and Rasengan!

Look, I understand your point.. there is no need for us to argument over this anymore when we have our own opinions and wishes ;D

It's not like our argument will make any difference for the game.. ;D Let's keep the peace and focus on something else than _*THIS*_ ;P Kinda getting tired of argumenting and saying the exact same thing all over again xP

-LS-


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yes, I want Storm1 Itachi back at the same time keep Storm2 Itachi too because of his different style of fighting, their combos is not the same.. Go play both games now and try their different combos and finishers..


I haven't actually played Storm 1. I'm not saying Storm 1 Itachi doesn't play differently. I'm just saying if he does I don't see them recreating that in the Storm 2 style that's all.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> There is height difference in both manga and the game, Itachi from Storm is shorter compared to Itachi from Storm 2 xP


Again I never said there wasn't, only that I didn't notice.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yes, there is difference between being a Jonin and a Hokage, but Minato is still Minato and so is his fighting style, I didn't see anything change after he became the Hokage.. still the same figthing style, special kunais, yellow flash and Rasengan!


That's why I said I expect any differences to be minor. Someone noticed a difference in how he uses Rasengan, that I expect would be the only real difference besides his outfit.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Look, I understand your point.. there is no need for us to argument over this anymore when we have our own opinions and wishes ;D


Well it is interesting. And more on topic that most discussions people have here. I wasn't making it out of spite but to provide a counter argument.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> It's not like our argument will make any difference for the game.. ;D Let's keep the peace and focus on something else than _*THIS*_ ;P Kinda getting tired of argumenting and saying the exact same thing all over again xP


Fair enough. I'll keep my points earlier in this post as explanations for my earlier arguments and nothing else.

It was an interesting debate though.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, it was an interesting debate ;D Let's just wait and see what CyberConnect2 will bring us x)

-LS-


----------



## Saru (Aug 29, 2011)

So, do you guys think the Amegakure Orphans might be in this game? I'm trying to be a little more optimistic. 

I'm trying to think of who could fit the theme of this game besides the Storm 1 Characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2011)

I doubt they'll put in any more kid characters besides the rookies and Obito and Kakashi.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 29, 2011)

Viridium said:


> So, do you guys think the Amegakure Orphans might be in this game? I'm trying to be a little more optimistic.
> 
> I'm trying to think of who could fit the theme of this game besides the Storm 1 Characters.


I'll be honest I think people might be over thinking the generations theme. Was it ever even referred to as a theme? I always thought of it as just a name to represent part 1 and 2 being used.


----------



## DanE (Aug 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'll be honest I think people might be over thinking the generations theme. Was it ever even referred to as a theme? I always thought of it as just a name to *represent part 1 and 2 being used*.



Thats exactly what it means, they will put in some bonus characters but its not like theres is gonna be a kid version to every character, aside from the ones that where in Storm 1 already of course.


----------



## Saru (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I don't think some characters are beyond the realm of possibility, such as Nagato and Yahiko. Hanzo, maybe as a boss-fight only (clearly, I'm being optimistic). It's really just a general direction in terms of speculation.

Or, whatever.

I feel like there will/should be a few scenarios of past history in the story mode. Like Hashirama fighting Kakuzu, or Kakashi and Obito fighting the rock-nin, or the Ame Orphans fighting Hanzo.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2011)

They better give us Nagato or do an overhaul with Pain.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

Any news... on Shigure?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They better give us Nagato or do an overhaul with Pain.


We're probably not getting Nagato until Storm 3 (which might end up having a different name).


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Nope.



All in due time.. 

Any new discoveries after the confirmation of Zabuza? It seems I have missed quite a lot


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> All in due time..
> 
> Any new discoveries after the confirmation of Zabuza? It seems I have missed quite a lot


Since Zabuza?

Mei
Onoki
Young Kakashi
Obito
Jonin Minato

Also the bodyguards for both Kages will be supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Since Zabuza?
> 
> Mei
> Onoki
> ...



I was there for that as well. No Danzo? 

Chances are Obito is support for Kakashi .. 

Oh well, waiting is what I have done and waiting is what I shall continue to do


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I was there for that as well. No Danzo?
> 
> Chances are Obito is support for Kakashi ..
> 
> Oh well, waiting is what I have done and waiting is what I shall continue to do


Obito was confirmed as fully playable in a second scan.

I think they're saving Danzo. We all know he's in it anyway so I'm alright with them showing us characters we're unsure of first. I think they should reveal new pre timeskip characters next since we don't know any besides Team 7, Haku and Zabuza.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Obito was confirmed as fully playable in a second scan.
> 
> I think they're saving Danzo. We all know he's in it anyway so I'm alright with them showing us characters we're unsure of first. I think they should reveal new pre timeskip characters next since we don't know any besides Team 7, Haku and Zabuza.



Oh? More scans of Obito, you say?  Hmm.. 

Yes, though you are correct. No point worrying about Danzo when it's basically common knowledge that he is included.

I'm looking forward to Team Dosu and remodeled Hiruzen


----------



## G (Sep 1, 2011)

I still want Haku gameplay.
Because in the triler he was shown doing combos.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2011)

V said:


> I still want Haku gameplay.
> Because in the triler he was shown doing combos.


and i want to see Zabuza Awakening and Ultimate.

also i wonder if Zabuza will have both costumes he had during the wave arc,hell even give him the Mist village vest.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Chuunin Exam characters to be confirmed 

That's going to be the boiling point of  this game


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Aeion.

Where were you?

And yes, Obito and Young Kakashi are confirmed as playable characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2011)

This is going to turn into fucking Budokai Tenkaichi all over again.. 

Old men and fools.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Aeion.
> 
> Where were you?
> 
> And yes, Obito and Young Kakashi are confirmed as playable characters.



I was on a long journey through my mundane unconsciousness 

But alas, I have returned 

Good to see you  Although I expected more updates than what's available now


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> This is going to turn into fucking Budokai Tenkaichi all over again..
> 
> Old men and fools.


More like Raging Blast.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I was on a long journey through my mundane unconsciousness
> 
> But alas, I have returned
> 
> Good to see you  Although I expected more updates than what's available now



I see.
Well, welcome back.

And yeah, not many updates, lately.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 1, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> This is going to turn into fucking Budokai Tenkaichi all over again..
> 
> Old men and fools.



hater gonna hate


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 1, 2011)

I really hope for more boss fights, this time... A lot more..


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the ones that deserve boss fights.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2011)

As long as they're different to UNS2's boss battles. I don't want to have to put up with that Sasuke vs Itachi fight again. More pre timeskip bosses would be nice.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Like the ones that deserve boss fights.



This. Still surprised they included KillerBee but didn't give him a stage/Boss Battle. They were probably drained after Naruto vs Pein and were just like "fuck it" 



Gaiash said:


> As long as they're different to UNS2's boss battles. I don't want to have to put up with that Sasuke vs Itachi fight again.



Itachi vs Sasuke was the best Boss Battle in UNS2, whatchu sayin?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Itachi vs Sasuke was the best Boss Battle in UNS2, whatchu sayin?


it took him 10 tries to finally beat.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

It took me one try, like a boss.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> it took him 10 tries to finally beat.



Lmao the people that can't mash are 



Skywalker said:


> It took me one try, like a boss.



Same for me. You guys already know


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Itachi vs Sasuke was the best Boss Battle in UNS2, whatchu sayin?


It was annoying in the manga and it was annoying in the game. Plus the less time I have to play as bloody Sasuke the better.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2011)

I just hope they revamp Jiraiya, especially his Sage Mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

i am still hoping for customizable jutsu tbh.. i don't want to be stuck with the same single jutsu for every character


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2011)

*4 images*


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am still hoping for customizable jutsu tbh.. i don't want to be stuck with the same single jutsu for every character



This, but I've kinda given up hope.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It was annoying in the manga and it was annoying in the game.



By far one of the greatest fights the manga had to offer, to this very day, IMO 



Wormodragon said:


> I just hope they revamp Jiraiya, especially his Sage Mode.



I'm still baffled as to why CC2 never used Jiraiya's Boss Battle Sage Mode for Online Play 

I don't think we'll ever know


I love how CC2 provides us with obvious deceiving pictures/videos to bring our hopes up...


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Sasuke's Susano'o looks small.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm still baffled as to why CC2 never used Jiraiya's Boss Battle Sage Mode for Online Play
> 
> I don't think we'll ever know



Indeed. CC2's a troll. Playing Jiraiya's Sage Mode in the boss battle was like:




...and you'd go to free battle thinking Jiraiya's a boss, but it ends up as:


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Indeed. CC2's a troll. Playing Jiraiya's Sage Mode in the boss battle was like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 His Sage Mode BB compensated for his slow jutsu/basic combos and just made him *BAMF* 

Meanwhile we have already-overpowered Narutos and Sasukes running around with ever more OP awakenings, but they can't give jman a break...

Why CC2... WHY?!  What is their logic?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> His Sage Mode BB compensated for his slow jutsu/basic combos and just made him *BAMF*
> 
> Meanwhile we have already-overpowered Narutos and Sasukes running around with ever more OP awakenings, but they can't give jman a break...
> 
> Why CC2... WHY?!  What is their logic?





We may never know.


----------



## DanE (Sep 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> *4 images*



lol dumbass Naruto trying ougi on awakened Sasuke, that shit will just bounce back.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2011)

DanE said:


> lol dumbass Naruto trying ougi on awakened Sasuke, that shit will just bounce back.



 I was thinking this too. Just same old CC2 trying to get false hope floating in our heads. Same thing but different concept, just as 
Rasengan vs rasengan clash during the trailer when the director fully said clashing will not be including


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2011)

Misleading indeed; I even thought for a moment that it was a scene.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if they're actually altering the movesets of the returning characters from NUNS2 or if they're just leaving them and adding NUNS1 characters and a few others?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, pretty much copy and paste except for sasuke, he has a new moveset. Minato might get a new moveset depending on where the game ends,kisame and probably KB. well u can figure it out yourself by comparing the progression to the anime and if any character did something new.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 2, 2011)

Are these naruto games pretty good for the ps3? I never played them before so this is why I am asking this.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 2, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Are these naruto games pretty good for the ps3? I never played them before so this is why I am asking this.



check youtube, its your best bet. But its cheap now, first figure out if u like the gameplay and then decide, also the story mode is very good for the game. other than the chore of picking items in the Rpg world.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah. The only one we seen with a new outfit & moveset, is Sasuke.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 2, 2011)

That's pretty lame. It's like paying full price for what is essentially an expansion instead of another game.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> That's pretty lame. It's like paying full price for what is essentially an expansion instead of another game.



They actually said it would be something along those lines themselves.
As they said they couldn't make some characters playable (and are going to make said characters support only) because they'd like those characters to shine in Naruto ultimate ninja storm 3. (After the anime has shown more of their moves)

So yeah, you're right, I guess.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 2, 2011)

We've seen more from other characters than Obito, yet he's fully playable?
Did I miss something?


----------



## DanE (Sep 2, 2011)

Prototype said:


> We've seen more from other characters than Obito, yet he's fully playable?
> Did I miss something?



after seeing some pictures im not sure


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke's Susano'o looks small.


the non boss Itachi susano'o from storm2 was small too.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> the non boss Itachi susano'o from storm2 was small too.


I guess that's just me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This. Still surprised they included KillerBee but didn't give him a stage/Boss Battle. They were probably drained after Naruto vs Pein and were just like "fuck it"


yeah,Deidara vs Sasuke got screw too.

yet we get a Naruto vs Sasuke part 2 boss battle which i personally thought it was unneeded over the Deidara and Killer Bee battles.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2011)

Prototype said:


> We've seen more from other characters than Obito, yet he's fully playable?
> Did I miss something?



Keep in mind though; Obito's character is finished. So long as there's no plot twists, Obito has nothing more to offer in the future, unlike other characters who have a lot more to portray in the manga (hopefully).


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

Sasuke vs KB got screwed harder.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Sasuke vs KB got screwed harder.



Totally.

-Didn't get it's own location
-Wasn't required in the first place, and kind of a pain to achieve

I wish they'd fix it for UNSG, but I sadly doubt it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Totally.
> 
> -Didn't get it's own location
> -Wasn't required in the first place, and kind of a pain to achieve
> ...



I know. They may just be adding part 1 characters, their boss fights, if any at all. And the kage summit people.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2011)

It's fake


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's fake


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes. It's called a wishlist image. The full game will never exist.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't get off topic if I were you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I feel dumb.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Yeah. The only one we seen with a new outfit & moveset, is Sasuke.



And Minato have a new outfit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And Minato have a new outfit.



He does? His jonin outfit?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> He does? His jonin outfit?


Yep. It was revealed at the same time as Obito and Young Kakashi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, Okay        .


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I wouldn't get off topic if I were you.



What, we finally got mods in this section?

*Spoiler*: __ 










NeoKurama said:


> Now I feel dumb.



Nah bro, you're a genius


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2011)

Is the demo out yet? I remember them saying it'll be out in Japan by mid-August


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What, we finally got mods in this section?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


The members viewing the thread.  





> Nah bro, you're a genius





No, no demo yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Is the demo out yet? I remember them saying it'll be out in Japan by mid-August


willis what you talking about?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No, no demo yet.



cc2 lying to get our hopes up once again... -sigh-

When will this madness stop?


----------



## Prototype (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe you're referring to the demo that was presented in Germany (AKA the same fucking one as before because CC2 doesn't like us )? Not sure.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Was that the one that included Naruto, Raikage and Sasuke? 

If so, I still want to try that one out for myself


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Was that the one that included Naruto, Raikage and Sasuke?
> 
> If so, I still want to try that one out for myself



You have tried it out, it's called Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2.


----------



## G (Sep 4, 2011)

Except with new characters


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Aw, you guys.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm confused and I'm not pleased!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2011)

Utakata any one?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Fuck Utakata, I'm waiting for *Shigure!*


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

V said:


> Except with new characters


And by new characters you mean Raikage because he's the only new character in that demo. When your choice is between Raikage, an updated Sasuke and Storm 2's Naruto it's a pretty boring demo.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> willis what you talking about?



Wrong order, moron...

@Discussion

So this *IS* going to be copy and paste characters + the same pre time skip shit we've already had?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> So this *IS* going to be copy and paste characters + the same pre time skip shit we've already had?


It's hard to say but the convention demo for the game has only three characters. One is new, the other is an updated character and the other is exactly the same as UNS2.

Outside of that the various characters that have been confirmed do make the game interesting. Obito and Young Kakashi alone have made my friend Lucy want a PS3 so she can get the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh damn! I didn't know there was a demo already. lol

I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Obito and Young Kakashi alone have made my friend Lucy want a PS3 so she can get the game.



Lmao Lucy


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

I checked both the Japanese PSN and the American PSN, and I didn't find it. Are you guys sure the demo is out?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I checked both the Japanese PSN and the American PSN, and I didn't find it. Are you guys sure the demo is out?


I said convention demo. It's only available at conventions not on PSN or XBL. Sorry for the misunderstanding, I'm not good at explaining.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao Lucy



Lucy loves her Kakashi Gaidenz


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I said convention demo. It's only available at conventions not on PSN or XBL. Sorry for the misunderstanding, I'm not good at explaining.



**


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2011)

Same.^

...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I checked both the Japanese PSN and the American PSN, and I didn't find it. Are you guys sure the demo is out?



I swear I heard on this forums that they announced a demo to be released in August, that's the only reason why I asked some time ago how do make a J-account for PSN 



Scizor said:


> Lucy loves her Kakashi Gaidenz



Lmao, if Lucy is buying a PS3 for generations, this game _must_ be good!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I swear I heard on this forums that they announced a demo to be released in August, that's the only reason why I asked some time ago how do make a J-account for PSN



Did you manage to do it?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, if Lucy is buying a PS3 for generations, this game _must_ be good!



That goes without saying.

Lucy knows her Naruto games


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Did you manage to do it?



Nah, I decided to wait until the demo comes out so I'd be determined to go through all the hassle of making another account 

But apparently, there isn't a demo so I'm baffled... 



Scizor said:


> That goes without saying.
> 
> Lucy knows her Naruto games



Gaiash should feel lucky for knowing such a wise person... Dat Lucy


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Gaiash should feel lucky for knowing such a wise person... Dat Lucy



Indeed.

She should make an NF account and guide us.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

The demo won't be available for awhile.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Indeed.
> 
> She should make an NF account and guide us.


Ok enough of this now.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Ok enough of this now.



What? We really appreciate Lucy!~


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What? We really appreciate Lucy!~


For being interested in the game despite not owning either console it's for? I doubt it. You probably assumed I meant she decided to buy a PS3 just for this game. What I meant was she has other reasons for wanting a PS3 and this game having Kakashi Gaiden characters is the newest reason.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Ok enough of this now.





Gaiash said:


> For being interested in the game despite not owning either console it's for? I doubt it. You probably assumed I meant she decided to buy a PS3 just for this game. What I meant was she has other reasons for wanting a PS3 and this game having Kakashi Gaiden characters is the newest reason.



It's all in good fun.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It's all in good fun.


Yeah but you're pushing it. Plus it isn't me you're mocking it's my friend.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah but you're pushing it. Plus it isn't me you're mocking it's my friend.



I'm not mocking anyone.

If you think playfully implying someone's acting a bit silly is mocking, then we're not on the same page, so to speak.

Also, this is the internet, so taking things with grains of salt is a necissity.

But, if it did come off as mocking, I apologise.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm not mocking anyone.
> 
> If you think playfully implying someone's acting a bit silly is mocking, then we're not on the same page, so to speak.
> 
> ...


I have autism so I tend to react to things a bit differently. Anyway I only said she wants a PS3 not that she is setting out to buy it.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I have autism so I tend to react to things a bit differently. Anyway I only said she wants a PS3 not that she is setting out to buy it.



I still think Lucy is a great inspiration..


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

It would be pretty cool to have The Boss and Big Boss in the game as guest characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

That would be awesome, too bad CC2 goes by the morals of Kishimoto's involvement. If he's done nothing for the character, they aren't included in Bandai games


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

What done happen now?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Just talking about how awesome it would be if there were two guest characters from MGS.

And "" should never be used when talking about MGS, ever.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

What is, "MGS"?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

That's a damn shame.


It's a stealth-action series of games. It focuses on a man called Solid Snake, who is a clone of "Big Boss", the greatest soldier of the Cold War era. Solid Snake destroys weapons called "metal gears" which are bipedal tanks. The metal gear from the first MGS game is called Metal Gear Rex, it's capable of launching a stealth ICBM (in other words, a *nuke* that's _undetectable_ until it's too late) from anywhere in the world. It's all-terrain because of its two legs. Non-violent methods of eliminating guards are usually rewarded (with higher ranks, infinite ammunition, and non-lethal weapons). And in MGS3, killing is actually punished (during one of the boss fights).

EDIT: I forgot about the cyborg ninjas - Gray Fox and Raiden.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 4, 2011)

Metal Gear solid punk. know your goddamned acronmys :giogo


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

You knew all along didn't you?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 4, 2011)

he is trolling us man.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Whatever are you guys talking about?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> That's a damn shame.
> 
> 
> It's a stealth-action series of games. It focuses on a man called Solid Snake, who is a clone of "Big Boss", the greatest soldier of the Cold War era. Solid Snake destroys weapons called "metal gears" which are bipedal tanks. The metal gear from the first MGS game is called Metal Gear Rex, it's capable of launching a stealth ICBM (in other words, a *nuke* that's _undetectable_ until it's too late) from anywhere in the world. It's all-terrain because of its two legs. Non-violent methods of eliminating guards are usually rewarded (with higher ranks, infinite ammunition, and non-lethal weapons). And in MGS3, killing is actually punished (during one of the boss fights).
> ...



MGS4 was one of the absolutely best games I've ever played for the PS3, too bad I've never played 1 through 3  It's such a huge void in my soul and it hurts me every single day


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> It would be pretty cool to have The Boss and Big Boss in the game as guest characters.


no the best guest character would be Haseo and Kite from .Hack series.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 4, 2011)

.hack? Really? It's okay but ont that great...at least to me. the anime makes it better though.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> MGS4 was one of the absolutely best games I've ever played for the PS3, too bad I've never played 1 through 3  It's such a huge void in my soul and it hurts me every single day



It was. I cried at the end of the game, just like I cried at the end of 1-3.

Have you considered picking up the MGS HD collection? It includes 2,3, and Peace Walker.



Linkdarkside said:


> no the best guest character would be Haseo and Kite from .Hack series.



I can't remember whether I read the manga or saw the anime for that. Either way, Haseo is not familiar to me.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> It was. I cried at the end of the game, just like I cried at the end of 1-3.
> 
> Have you considered picking up the MGS HD collection? It includes 2,3, and Peace Walker.



I'd probably pick those up soon, but still, I want to do ground work, and start from #1


----------



## Prototype (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking: we always talk about characters we want to see, or be changed, but are there any you guys don't want altered at all?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't         .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mmm....interesting ques. Sasuke's U?N2 form. it was just right to me. chidori spear, not kirin. he has too many same with naruto.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 4, 2011)

speaking of metal gear, anyone ever play ape excape. made by the same company/dude i think and in the third one he put in a minigame likeMGS, cept E rated with mokeys, fun as hell. Messal Gear solid i think it was.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

I've seen my brother play Ape Escape 3 (I didn't play it myself because I hated the controls, something like R1 to jump and X to scroll through the items). And I do remember the minigame. Ape Escape actually belongs to Sony. Konami and Sony just did a cross-promotion deal like Konami and Capcom did with Metal Gear Solid and Monster Hunter in Peace Walker.

There was also a monkey catching minigame on the second disc of MGS3: Subsistence.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Ape Escape fo PSX was the shit!


----------



## Joker J (Sep 4, 2011)

I loved Ape Escape 1 also i'll be waiting for MGS3 for 360 this month too.
I love that series!


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

The Relics had the best theme.

I loved kicking Jake's ass in them challenges.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about.
 Ape Escape 3 played worse than a licensed game based on a movie.



























































Well I only tried it on PS2. Were the controls different from the PS2 version?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this payback?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 4, 2011)

Joker J said:


> I loved Ape Escape 1 also i'll be waiting for MGS3 for 360 this month too.
> I love that series!



What do you mean for 360 this month? The HD collection isn't supposed to be released until November. And up until then MGS3 is exclusive to PS2 and 3DS.



NeoKurama said:


> Is this payback?



You better believe it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Slime.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> It was. I cried at the end of the game, just like I cried at the end of 1-3.
> 
> Have you considered picking up the MGS HD collection? It includes 2,3, and Peace Walker.
> 
> ...


Haseo is the main character of the .Hack G.U games.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcknwtFfaJY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSb6ammdAfY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Sep 5, 2011)

Back to topic people.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 5, 2011)

V said:


> Back to topic people.



I agree ;D

Anything new lately, maybe rumors? =S it's been a while since we last got something new about this game.. I want them to confirm new characters and show us how they are going to fix the battle-engine?!

-LS-


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing new, you two.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 5, 2011)

We'll probably get new stuff at the Tokyo Game Show most likely.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 5, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> What do you mean for 360 this month? The HD collection isn't supposed to be released until November. And up until then MGS3 is exclusive to PS2 and 3DS.



Yea you're right i was thinking of RE4HD on the 27 of this month. Im still looking forward to that too.



Aeion said:


> MGS4 was one of the absolutely best games I've ever played for the PS3, too bad I've never played 1 through 3  It's such a huge void in my soul and it hurts me every single day


just watch walkthroughs on youtube.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 5, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Yea you're right i was thinking of RE4HD on the 27 of this month. Im still looking forward to that too.
> 
> 
> just watch walkthroughs on youtube.



I'd rather play it myself and experience the thrill full hand. Walkthroughs just don't have the liveliness like playing the real thing


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

I still enjoy them.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2011)

Plus, you also get a mono-toned, boring ass mother fucker explaining shit as he plays, to add on to your boredom.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

Some are enjoyable when doing the walkthrough. Like the guy who does, "Let's play Batman Vengeance".

Also, Zobe70, who does UNS2 online videos. He's funny too.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2011)

The only guys I've found funny while doing walkthrough's are El Presador, and TheSpoonyExperiment.

Friggin laugh riots.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

Zobe70>any YT entertainer.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 5, 2011)

Hank Green's let's plays are also pretty good.

But back to this game. Who do you think they're likely to reveal next? I have a feeling it'll be someone from before the timeskip like the Sound Four.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

No Hokages. Probably sound 4. Foo & Torune.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 5, 2011)

Most likely it'll be Danzo, there's no need for them to work on Kages separately, it's like one whole bundle. They just probably finished Kakashi/Obito before Danzo because he has such a detailed moveset  (hopefully).

After that it'd probably be in chronological order; Zabuza/Haku have already been confirmed, Chuunin exam characters would be next, they might redo Gaara or give him pseudo-bijuu transformation.

I also wonder what they're going to do with repeating characters (Orochimaru, Itachi, Kakashi). Are they going to use their UNS1 or UNS2 movesets, merge them both, or make them new ones all together?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

We done about listed every possible character they will be in this game.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone has the piano sheet for naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 main menu and character select theme?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 6, 2011)

Does it get a new build?

TELL ME IT GETS A NEW BUILD!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 6, 2011)

Agony said:


> anyone has the piano sheet for naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 main menu and character select theme?



Don't know of any places, if you've checked the internet for that already. As a fellow pianist, that song doesn't seem too difficult to learn by ear, no?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2011)

semi interesting read. just a wishlist tho


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking at that wishlist it seems more like this guy wants an entirely different game. Also I'm a little disappointed that at no point did he talk about characters.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Looking at that wishlist it seems more like this guy wants an entirely different game. Also I'm a little disappointed that at no point did he talk about characters.



i think that wishlist is just for online. lol there is a character wishlist too:


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of those things on the wishlist are whack. Like no duplicate characters. Honestly.. out of all the matches you play online, how often does that happen?  1st come 1st serve for characters is stupid. If I'm good with a certain character, I should be able to choose him no matter how many times someone decides to choose him/her as well.


----------



## DanE (Sep 7, 2011)

they better give Juugo cool clothes


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 7, 2011)

Saiyan Island with their wishlists... =p


----------



## MS81 (Sep 7, 2011)

no new screenies???


----------



## Prototype (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd lol so hard if it was just the same shit as we know now.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 8, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'd lol so hard if it was just the same shit as we know now.


I predict a new trailer showing off some new characters.


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2011)

I WANT PLAYABLE CHOJURO


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2011)

I WANT PLAYABLE SHIGURE


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 8, 2011)

I WANT PLAYABLE KUSHINA!!!


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2011)

I started this


----------



## Litho (Sep 8, 2011)

I want a playable Zetsu 

(and Kabuto after assimilating Oro)


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2011)

Litho said:


> I want a playable Zetsu
> 
> (and Kabuto after assimilating Oro)


Agreed. Though I think Kabutochimaru will be Kabuto's awakened form.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

I want a playable Guren.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 8, 2011)

I want create a character mode like Ultimate Blast/Tenkaichi added  Only reason I'm getting that game is because I want to try this hero mode and create my own saiyan x)

If CyberConnect2 adds a similar mode I would be more than happy, and think about it online, the other player wont know what kind of fighting style you have and what type of jutsus AND wont know what kind of awakening you will have ;D

-LS-


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2011)

Naw
everybody'd have characters with Chidori and fireball jutsu -  and op awakenings and shit


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want create a character mode like Ultimate Blast/Tenkaichi added  Only reason I'm getting that game is because I want to try this hero mode and create my own saiyan x)
> 
> If CyberConnect2 adds a similar mode I would be more than happy, and think about it online, the other player wont know what kind of fighting style you have and what type of jutsus AND wont know what kind of awakening you will have ;D
> 
> -LS-


that would be awesome, i would have Susano'o as a awakening.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think I'd like create a character in NUNS..

Kisame with Lee's eyes, for example


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

DanE said:


> they better give Juugo cool clothes


that wont happen, plus we probably get a Kid Jugo too.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd just get a shitload of other people's techs and put 'em on Shigure.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 8, 2011)

V said:


> Naw
> everybody'd have characters with Chidori and fireball jutsu -  and op awakenings and shit



Yeah that is true, BUT if they would add leveling up system too where you gain experience and level your characters stats pluss awakenings, jutsus, ultimate jutsus and grabs could be unlocked at certain levels like these examples

"Chidori LV1 - Unlocked at LV50" 
"Chidori LV2 - Unlocked at LV75"
"Rasengan LV1 - Unlocked at LV50"
"Kyuubi Form Tail 1 - Unlocked at LV100"
"Kyuubi Form Tail 2 - Unlocked at LV250"
"Susanno LV1 - Unlocked at LV500"

These are just examples so let us not discuss over the level examples I used, but rather discuss my point 

Another thing that needs to be done is to fix the online mode, just an example to my idea about custom character on online we should be able to enter rooms with players at the same level as we are, the higher level the more EXP to gain the lower lv the less EXP you gain and no loosing what you won already like in UNS2, that sucks because everytime you lost to an opponent you also lost Points -.-

-LS-


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 8, 2011)

Saw a preview of the game on tv channel game one, where Hiroshi Matsuyama talks a bit. He said that Generations is NOT NUNS3. But rather a Dream Battle game.
Sounds like the focus of the game will be less focused on Story Mode and more on the battles and Vs.

CC2 noticed that the players always took the same characters online "Pain, Sage Naruto, Itachi and Deidara" characters that are most likely among the strongest in the show.
Because of this they noticed the game wasn't balanced at all and they want to correct that, because that's what Generations is all about. It's a Dream Match game ( King of Fighters players know what I mean by this. ) with characters from earlier story arcs that are supposed to be dead, but they have new characters too.

tl;dr version : Generations is not story focused, but rather Vs focused. Don't expect a big story mode like in NUNS2. Expect rebalancing in the roster.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2011)

i look forward to that


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 8, 2011)

Kidomaru will stomp.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 8, 2011)

Every time I come into this thread, makes me want to play Storm 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Saw a preview of the game on tv channel game one, where Hiroshi Matsuyama talks a bit. He said that Generations is NOT NUNS3. But rather a Dream Battle game.
> Sounds like the focus of the game will be less focused on Story Mode and more on the battles and Vs.
> 
> CC2 noticed that the players always took the same characters online "Pain, Sage Naruto, Itachi and Deidara" characters that are most likely among the strongest in the show.
> ...


that sound like there will not be boss battle.
but the amount of character will be worth it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 8, 2011)

So what happened to DosuIsTheBest, anyway?

Oh and Linkdarkside, are the words in your sig true?

Also, I thought this mod thing would be over by today.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> So what happened to DosuIsTheBest, anyway?
> 
> Oh and Linkdarkside, are the words in your sig true?
> 
> Also, I thought this mod thing would be over by today.



Is that why all our names are green and italicized? I find it to be quite annoying... 

On topic though, @ what that other guy said about this focusing less on storymode more on gameplay and balancing... I really hope that's true to the max, because of all the trailers we've seen, everything is virtually the same and nothing has been improved upon (knj, spam, jutsu). As most have said though, this is probably only temporary, so I may be judging too early


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want create a character mode like Ultimate Blast/Tenkaichi added


That DragonBall game is complete shit, keep that away from this.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 8, 2011)

The TGS is massively important to me. If CC2 show us the same build of gamescon or a build that hasn't fixed the well known issues of this game then I wont touch this game and stick to accel. I do remember that the biggest overhaul in terms of game in the narutimate games was the third one(bringing in techs etc). This is the third storm  one can hope.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Is that why all our names are green and italicized? I find it to be quite annoying...



If you hover the mouse over someone with a green name, it reads "section moderator".


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 8, 2011)

Hell, yeah! I'm not even getting that.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 8, 2011)

So I'm a moderator? Cool.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 8, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I think this mod thing is related to those people who gave their passwords to become mods.



NeoKurama said:


> Hell, yeah! I'm not even getting that.



Isn't it one of those "mod fucks" mods do just to mess with us?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 9, 2011)

argh i need the demo already whens it coming out?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 9, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Now that I think about it, I think this mod thing is related to those people who gave their passwords to become mods.



Yeah, what was all that crap about too? I was away for about a month and missed all this nonsense


----------



## G (Sep 9, 2011)

FUCK YEAH HAKU WITH DEIDARA AND CHOJURO AS SUPPORTS


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2011)

So this game will have substitution spamming like UNS2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So this game will have *Ougi *spamming like UNS2?



fixed


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Now that I think about it, I think this mod thing is related to those people who gave their passwords to become mods.


Just the Admins trying to be funny.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed



The KnJ system in NUNS2 is worse than ougi spam.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So this game will have spamming *of all kinds* like UNS2?



Fixed 



Skywalker said:


> Just the Admins trying to be funny.



"Trying..." 



Scizor said:


> The KnJ system in NUNS2 is worse than ougi spam.



True, KnJ is on the "worst" side but as bad as that is, there are other forms of horrible spam, in which players ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can use in combination


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The KnJ system in NUNS2 is worse than ougi spam.



hey mang, you bought the game quite late , so i dunno what kind of wacky stuff people use to brake the game now 

all i know, is that i see the same basic strategy..

Assist, Ougi, Chakra, Assist, Ougi, Chakra, Assist, Ougi Chakra.. and if that doesn't work; rage quit


----------



## destinator (Sep 9, 2011)

Next week Jump info:

Apparently the game is scheduled for spring 2012.

Fill feature an new opening/ending in anime style. Also over an hour of ... ? The last part is not exactly clear but I guess the game will feature over an hour anime scenes?

Source:


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 9, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Now that I think about it, I think this mod thing is related to those people who gave their passwords to become mods.



Then why is my name green? I haven't received nor sent anything regarding my password.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> hey mang, you bought the game quite late , so i dunno what kind of wacky stuff people use to brake the game now
> 
> all i know, is that i see the same basic strategy..
> 
> Assist, Ougi, Chakra, Assist, Ougi, Chakra, Assist, Ougi Chakra.. and if that doesn't work; rage quit



I bet you see KnJ being used even more than that though


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 9, 2011)

destinator said:


> Fill feature an new opening/ending in anime style. Also over an hour of ... ? The last part is not exactly clear but I guess the game will feature over an hour anime scenes?


In my opinion, the release date is for the game, and the opening and ending stuff are about the anime, with probably a Shipp?den Special hour episode in one month.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, what was all that crap about too? I was away for about a month and missed all this nonsense



There was a dude who pretended to be a NF mod on MSN. He said he would give them modship in exchange for their passwords. From what I heard, he even tried it on a SADmin without knowing it.



NeoKurama said:


> Then why is my name green? I haven't received nor sent anything regarding my password.



What I meant was:

Mods: If you want to be mods so bad that you would give your passwords, let's make you all mods.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 9, 2011)

Except we don't get mod power.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2011)

Imagine a forum with hundreds of members with mod powers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 9, 2011)

:ho        .


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

*Rumor: Naruto Generations Opening, Ending, Animation*



> The last week or two have been awesome when it comes to anime video game news and this up-coming weekend looks to be no different! It’s likely this weekend we will be getting a brand new Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations scan! The scan is rumored to have information about an original opening and ending video as well as over one hour total of Naruto anime action! This is according to our understanding of Tales Blog,which often correctly reveals contents of Shonen Jump before its release.
> 
> At this point in time that’s really the only information there is. If and when the scan hits the web, we hope to have it for you! Remember, treat this as rumor until the scan comes out!



*Source:* 

Kinda posted already, but this might clear some things up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Imagine a forum with hundreds of members with mod powers.



we'd all be banned within a flash


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Imagine a forum with hundreds of members with mod powers.



THEN NO ONE IS A MOD!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Rumor: Naruto Generations Opening, Ending, Animation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opening and ending video...?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> we'd all be banned within a flash


Not exactly. 

We'd all just be having our fun, it's not like we'd be Super Mods and banning each other.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> We'd all just be having our fun, it's not like we'd be Super Mods and banning each other.



Trust me, we'd all be banned by now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2011)

^ this


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Trust me, we'd all be banned by now


Probably. 

Anyways, can't get off topic, don't wanna be screamed at again.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Probably.
> 
> Anyways, can't get off topic, don't wanna be screamed at again.



Zomgar, someone screamed at you for going off topic? Who is this person? They need a stern talking to


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2011)

*Assuming we can have two or three jutsus/ ougis/ grabs...*

Storm 1 allowed us to choose from at least 2 jutsus for each character, and even more for our Support Characters. Assuming we can do so in Generations since it's a combination of Storm 1 and 2, and assuming we do have more than one ougi and if we can have more than one grab as well (easy to achieve since we have either the Left or Right L2 or R2 to accomplish the grab), what sort of jutsus/ ougis/ grabs would you want to see for your favourite characters?

I'm a Tenten maniac, so I'll start with her:

PTS: Tenten in PTS is a pretty awesome combo beast. 
Justus: Thousand Blade Chaos/ Blasting Spheres/ Tonfa Combo (Support)
Grabs: Twin Blade Combo [Addition: Chains!!!!]
Ougis: Million Blade Chaos [Addition: Soushoryuu]

TS: Tenten in this version is a mixture of Long/ Close Range Combo weapon mistress
Jutsus: Blasting Spheres [Addition: 4 Weapon Combo - Spinning Machete, Staff Combo, Fuma Shuriken, Kibaku Kunai]
Grabs: Chain and Sickle [Addition: CHAINS!!! And Kibaku Kunai blast after that!]
Ougis: Weapon Control - Gigantic Iron Ball [Addition: Weapon Destruction]


----------



## slickcat (Sep 10, 2011)

Ten ten in the first game was a beast, probably had one of the best combos in the game next to itachi. but I guess its going to be copy paste for everyone except sasuke for TS characters, which sucks. Hope this TGS clarifies some of the new characters we ll be seeing I guess.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Zomgar, someone screamed at you for going off topic? Who is this person? They need a stern talking to



Basically, there were like five people who starting yelling at them.

Anyway, I loved Tenten in the first game. The second game put her, and other characters, down a grade.

Also, seeing the opening and closing pictures would be cool, but I really hope we see new characters with this scan. I know we've been saying this for ages, but it's true: I'm getting sick of waiting. Info for Impact was flying out like crazy.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmmmm... this comparison of Tenten in Storm 1 and Storm 2... I main her in both and I love her in both versions, but I'm really crazy about her Storm 2 version (I thought that the developers were really creative in creating characters who fought long range to add on to the variety).

Perhaps it's time to make some comparison between characters who appear in both games... 

Naruto: With Sage Mode, he's godly in Storm 2.
Sakura: I prefer her in Storm 2 as well, with her beastly combo hits and her Cherry Blossom jutsu, compared to that Tenten gigantic iron ball thing she had in Storm 1.
Sasuke: I really love him in Storm 1. His Lion Grab was really cool, and he had so many moves to counter many attacks. His chakra shurikens are beastly in Storm 2 though.
Kakashi: Somehow I feel his various jutsus in Storm 1 make him more interesting in the first game.
Neji: He seems faster in Storm 1, but he's still cool in Storm 2. Love his ougi in Storm 1 though that's hard to compare since Storm 2 has a shorter version. His Kaiten in Storm 2 is much better though and is an excellent support. Love his air combo in Storm 2
Lee: Much much much stronger in Storm 1. His Storm 2 jutsu isn't very useful.
Tenten: obvious bias, love her in both versions. Combo beast in Storm 1, tilt move was amazing to watch as she spins around with her whipcord, air combo was CRAZY to watch ... higher learning curve in Storm 2, but SO MUCH VARIETY in the way you play with her!!!! Blasting Sphere jutsu is awesome, Air Shuriken combo is amazing, Spinning Machete, Kibaku Kunai of Side Shuriken combo, Staff tilt combo... all with strike back properties.... i can go on and on but i won't!
Guy: His Storm 1 ougi was a riot!!! He's pretty much the Green Beast in both versions though.
Kiba: Obviously Storm 2. He's a beast!
Shino: He seems to be one of the weaker long range users in Storm 2, though his Storm 1 ougi is hard to connect.
Hinata: Storm 2. Her Gentle Lion Fist when activated in Awakening Mode is amazing. Plus her ougi is quite tough to connect in Storm 1,just like Neji and Itachi.
Shikamaru: Obviously Storm 2. His deadly combos and variety put him at an advantage over many characters. His Kibaku Kunai chakra shuriken is godlike.
Ino: Storm 2: Her Shintensen No Jutsu grab move is AMAZING and her Detonating Flowers jutsu is a strong move as well. I love using her as a support character and love her agile speed.
Chouji: He was also a combo beast in Storm 1. He's quite good in Storm 2 too though.
Gaara: Storm 1, no fight. The COM plays like many online players for Gaara, Grab grab grab. Love his Chakra Shuriken in Storm 2 though.
Temari: Storm 2. Love her long range combos. Amazing to watch when she awakens. Was quite tough to use in Storm 1.
Kankuro: Don't use him often enough but his Awakening Mode in Storm 2 is cool. He was much faster in Storm 1 though.
Itachi: Strong in both versions, god-like Susano in Storm 2.
Kisame: Similar in both versions.
Tsunade: Much much much faster in Storm 1. Still beastly in Storm 2, but a higher learning curve.
Jiraiya: Much better in Storm 1 too, I feel. If only his Sage Mode in Storm 2 was more god-like, he would have been a much stronger character in Storm 2.
Orochimaru: I like him in both versions, though his ougi in Storm 1 was god-damn scary!
Kabuto: Stronger in Storm 1 but quite beastly in Storm 2 too, if we can master him well.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 10, 2011)

Storm 1's Gai's Ougi is funny as fuck.

It's a shame they didn't put it in Storm 2, but it feels so satisfying being able to Dyanmic Entry someone until you win.

EDIT: UNSG: Gai vs. Raikage

Dynamic Entry vs. Dynamic Exit.


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay Deidara will have a new moveset


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

V said:


> Yay Deidara will have a new moveset


Where'd you get that impression?


----------



## Blatman (Sep 10, 2011)

Deidara will be copy and pasted. i'd bet my house(well my mums lol) on it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 10, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Deidara will be copy and pasted. i'd bet my house(well my mums lol) on it.



You wrong.  

Like I said, mostly everyone will have the same moveset. Except Sasuke.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You wrong.
> 
> Like I said, mostly everyone will have the same moveset. Except Sasuke.


No Sasuke will also have the same moveset. We'll just have five Sasukes. The horror.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 10, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> We'll just have five Sasukes.



CTS, Kirin, Taka, Kage, Pre TS.  



> The horror.



Not for the Sasuke fans.


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2011)

They said they'd balance the gameplay - and they add a new Sasuke.

and damn i cant wait for new info


----------



## Blatman (Sep 10, 2011)

i can see taka sasuke being taken out and used as a costume. Kage arc sasuke has all the same moves as taka but im guessing they will give him amaterasu as a usable jutsu.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to see how they'd execute Enton. Do we press triangle + O, and then use the analog stick to move the flames ourselves?  Not doing anything would make it auto-target by default.


Yeah...


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2011)

After watching the gameplay, it works just like his Awakening jutsu worked last game.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

I think people are getting their hopes up too high about any gameplay changes. Those would be saved for Storm 3. The biggest changes we'll get are new characters and a different story mode to unlock said characters.


----------



## Saru (Sep 10, 2011)

Taka Sasuke needs a buff, stop complaining. 

Have you seen Taka Sasuke's awakening and Ougi start-up/recoil? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Ougi priority is nice, though. :ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2011)

Blatman said:


> i can see taka sasuke being taken out and used as a costume. Kage arc sasuke has all the same moves as taka but im guessing they will give him amaterasu as a usable jutsu.


yeah because he using Amaterasu on his Deidara and Itachi battle makes sence ,oh and curse mark state 2 whit MS.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah because he using Amaterasu on his Deidara and Itachi battle makes sence ,oh and curse mark state 2 whit MS.



Huh? I meant fusing Kage arc Sasuke and Taka(akatsuki) Sasuke and just have the akatsuki cloak as costume and a choice of jutsu: Amaterasu, Chidori,Katon. if they're including custom awakenings then you could choose from Mangekyou Sharingan or Susano'o, even a creative Goryuuka and Chidori blade could be ougi's, doubt it though. All the other Sasuke's should be included. Cant wait to master him! Always beat other players using Sasuke with a Sasuke!


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 10, 2011)

I hate this thread, now I might have to start playing NUNS2 again... too many other good games.. MUST.. NOT.. GIVE.. IN...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I hate this thread, now I might have to start playing NUNS2 again... too many other good games.. MUST.. NOT.. GIVE.. IN...



Haaa, NUNS2's story mode is sooo gooooooood ...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I hate this thread, now I might have to start playing NUNS2 again... too many other good games.. MUST.. NOT.. GIVE.. IN...


Ever find that last pearl?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 10, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Ever find that last pearl?


Yeah, I have the Platinum, you have trouble finding them?

Edit: It was fun until I ran into a guy with a turbo controller...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2011)

Or the guy who plays like a shithead and when you manage to beat him, he deletes all his losses


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2011)

You can delete your losses?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure what you mean by deleting your losses... hope hey fix KnJ in Generation. That's my main flaw with the game along with chakra, can fix both at the same time actually.. make it happen CC2!!!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 10, 2011)

Wheres that scan?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 10, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, I have the Platinum, you have trouble finding them?


Yep. The worst part is there is no way of knowing which pearl I missed and I can't remember where each pearl I did find was and I've checked everywhere including all the places Naruto originally couldn't go (which I think each had several pearls anyway).

I even checked online. Everyone apparently missed the same one, I look there and I already found that one.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You can delete your losses?





Nakiro said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what you mean by deleting your losses...



You know those people who have, say 540 wins and 0 losses? They're not like that because they're insanely good (most of time they're insanely shit). Your win-lose record isn't stored online, it's stored offline on your PS3. So people have programs that can wipe all their losses to make it appear as if they've never lost before. And they're always douchebags who play in cheap, unfair ways.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I hate this thread, now I might have to start playing NUNS2 again... too many other good games.. MUST.. NOT.. GIVE.. IN...



HAHAHAHA why not just play?!? I have been playing almost two hundred rounds the past two days with either the COM or with my friends. amazing game still


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 10, 2011)

have they announced a release date for this? also is it still looking like it's not gonna be a full sequel?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 10, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> HAHAHAHA why not just play?!? I have been playing almost tell hundred rounds the past two days with either the COM or with my friends. amazing game still


Yeah I jumped on did some player matches, remembered why I don't play the game more often than turned it off.
Oh... yeah a bit suspicious that they would never lose, but I don't even care about that stuff... I got up to 50 wins than lost 20 on purpose and never stepped into ranked matches again.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 11, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah I jumped on did some player matches, remembered why I don't play the game more often than turned it off.
> Oh... yeah a bit suspicious that they would never lose, but I don't even care about that stuff... I got up to 50 wins than lost 20 on purpose and never stepped into ranked matches again.



You mean the only times you ever lost were because you wanted to? I can't believe how much I fucking suck.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You know those people who have, say 540 wins and 0 losses? They're not like that because they're insanely good (most of time they're insanely shit). Your win-lose record isn't stored online, it's stored offline on your PS3. So people have programs that can wipe all their losses to make it appear as if they've never lost before. And they're always douchebags who play in cheap, unfair ways.



I remember you told me this.  

Which is why I don't play UNS2 online anymore.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 11, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> You mean the only times you ever lost were because you wanted to? I can't believe how much I fucking suck.


Yeah.. I got to 50 -  4ish. It's mostly cause I played like... 100s of matches beforehand and ironed out how to deal with most of the characters like Deidara, Itachi, Sage Naruto etc. Also, there were lots of beginners back then.

It also helps that I play games 24/7...


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You know those people who have, say 540 wins and 0 losses? They're not like that because they're insanely good (most of time they're insanely shit). Your win-lose record isn't stored online, it's stored offline on your PS3. So people have programs that can wipe all their losses to make it appear as if they've never lost before. And they're always douchebags who play in cheap, unfair ways.


Really? I was unaware that was possible.

Pretty stupid.


----------



## Agony (Sep 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't know of any places, if you've checked the internet for that already. As a fellow pianist, that song doesn't seem too difficult to learn by ear, no?



the main menu part isnt hard at all,but the character select part is hard as hell by listening.


----------



## destinator (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## slickcat (Sep 11, 2011)

hmmm Minato with a jumping rasengan, seems his moveset has been changed, unless thats a cutscene. Itachi and his crow attack( tilt O) they make it look like its a new move. Nothing else new in the scans.


----------



## G (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweet                   !


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope they changed Minato's throw.. wonder if there will be 2 Minato's or if they will just have a costume change.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 11, 2011)

Does that look like a kid kakashi v minato and itachi v kisame boss battle cutscene starting image?! Kisame has a kunai at itachi as does minato at a shocked kakashi. That would be brill!

On a second look I think I got a bit over excited and there just pics from the anime content they will have in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2011)

slickcat said:


> hmmm Minato with a jumping rasengan, seems his moveset has been changed, unless thats a cutscene. Itachi and his crow attack( tilt O) they make it look like its a new move. Nothing else new in the scans.


or he have a different move set because of the different costume.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 11, 2011)

So basically they announced that they didn't do anything for the single player mode... Let's hope all the problems from Storm 2 will not return in Generations...


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool. Itachi looks like he got a new move too.


I wonder who are the most playable in UNS2 now?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2011)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> So basically they announced that they didn't do anything for the single player mode... Let's hope all the problems from Storm 2 will not return in Generations...


I don't think that's what they said.  I'm pretty sure what was said was that more focus was of the Vs mode than the story mode. We'll probably get a selection of senarios to unlock characters including a few what-if modes (I believe they hinted at playing the Zabuza arc as Haku and Zabuza).


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm just disappointed  It's true that they said that, but i was expecting awesome CGI cutscenes like Storm 2. 

I hope i will be able to interview cc2 this year, it will be interesting if we do some good questions like we did for Storm 2!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 11, 2011)

I like it!  maybe this way we can get better animated cutscenes of the pain arc than the anime if you think about it.  also is that PTS itachi's combo attack i see on the scan?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Does that look like a kid kakashi v minato and itachi v kisame boss battle cutscene starting image?! Kisame has a kunai at itachi as does minato at a shocked kakashi. That would be brill!
> 
> On a second look I think I got a bit over excited and there just pics from the anime content they will have in.


the one whit the kunai is Itachi not Kisame you can see part of his finger holding it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Itachi will solo.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it's Itachi's grab from UNS1. The scan looks like just after he does his MS on them and they fall over...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2011)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> I'm just disappointed  It's true that they said that, but i was expecting awesome CGI cutscenes like Storm 2.
> 
> I hope i will be able to interview cc2 this year, it will be interesting if we do some good questions like we did for Storm 2!


i hope the animated scenes aren't taken from the anime and the be made for the game and they take some liberties like whit the scenes like they did on the cutscenes from the first two storms.


----------



## G (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope the game will have anti-aliasing on Xbox.
(the Xbox version of Storm 2 didnt have anti-aliasing; graphics looked like shit


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 11, 2011)

V said:


> I hope the game will have anti-aliasing on Xbox.
> (the Xbox version of Storm 2 didnt have anti-aliasing; graphics looked like shit


I doubt it will be there, it's because of the cel shading. Don't know how well it would work on the black lines. Don't think any version of the game so far has had any anti-aliasing.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 11, 2011)

In one prerendered cutscene in Storm 2 they added AA and it was decent. It was the one with iruka talking after the Pain arc. Oh well, thats true that they dont have AA in any games, even though the psp games are promoted with AA bullshots   The good thing is that you dont notice that when you play the game.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 11, 2011)

Something I wish they'd implement, but more than likely won't, is giving Kakuzu two different "forms," and therefore two separate movesets. One involves using Doton: Domu and his thread abilities more (he wears his Akatsuki cloak for this one), while the other is akin to his UNS2 incarnation.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2011)

Speaking of, they need to fix Hidan.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 11, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Speaking of, they need to fix Hidan.



Because he's a bad character? Or because of his ougi start up.?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Because he's a bad character? Or because of his ougi start up.?


Just an overall bad character, they could've done more with him.

His awakening should hurt the other player when Hidan takes damage, imo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

That would make sense.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 11, 2011)

I just think his Jutsu is useless with the massive KnJ cause you will eat an Ougi anytime, I'm just hoping they fix that, cause 1 in 5 matches you get to see one complete attack string, otherwise it's basically Jutsu or Ougi spam.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, that is pretty annoying, currently he's only good as support.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

If Madara is in this bitch, they better not fuck him up.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 12, 2011)

Just went back into NUNS 2 again, played 3 matches, they KnJ out of 95% of my throws, one guy just stood there and twitched for the whole match more or less... needless to say, it wasn't any fun to play because there's not much you can do when the whole game is based around who can KnJ better, and I'm sure people are using turbo controllers as well so that doesn't help either.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Tells The Legend Of Itachi*



> Naruto’s name is in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, but CyberConnect2′s game focuses on more characters than the orange ninja. The game’s story mode has dramatic battles that tell the Legend of Itachi Uchiha, the Legend of Kakashi Hatake, and the Legend of Naruto’s father Minato.
> 
> Jump also reports Namco Bandai packed over an hour of animated movies into Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. New opening and ending movies were made just for the game.
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations will be available for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in Japan this spring.



*Source:* 

News to me, but I guess this was already posted along with the latest scan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 12, 2011)

Itachi's story mode ?
Kakashi's story mode ?
Minato's story mode ?

 !

TAKE MY MONEY !


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Itachi's story mode ?
> Kakashi's story mode ?
> Minato's story mode ?
> 
> ...



Yeah, NUNSG is actually shaping up to be quite awesome, despite it not being Storm 3.

But time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Itachi's story mode ?
> Kakashi's story mode ?
> Minato's story mode ?
> 
> ...


Zabuza story mode too. I wonder who else we'll get a story mode for?

Naruto and Sasuke are both obvious. If Jiraiya gets his own story mode maybe there might be a level you play as younger sannin fight Hanzo, I doubted this being an option before but if Jiraiya has his own story mode maybe it has a better shot.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 12, 2011)

Could this mean there may be a kid/Anbu itachi? I guess the storm itachi must be in now.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Blatman said:


> I guess the storm itachi must be in now.


I guess so. I figured with a limited story mode one Itachi would work for both sides of the timeskip but if he's getting his own mode I guess he and Kakashi will most likely get updates so they'll play differently as their story continues.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Could this mean there may be a kid/Anbu itachi? I guess the storm itachi must be in now.





Gaiash said:


> I guess so. I figured with a limited story mode one Itachi would work for both sides of the timeskip but if he's getting his own mode I guess he and Kakashi will most likely get updates so they'll play differently as their story continues.



NUNSG might actually be more than CC2 gave it credit for.

But they MUST fix the KnJ system, or else it'll be very hard for the game to be well received me.


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2011)

TGS Info:

Official site was updated: 

Seems it will be the same demo but with updated system!? If you look closely to the bottom screens you can see that there is a new addtional bar (with 5 pieces) next to the support characters)


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

destinator said:


> TGS Info:
> 
> Official site was updated:
> 
> Seems it will be the same demo but with updated system!? If you look closely to the bottom screens you can see that there is a new addtional bar (with 5 pieces) next to the support characters)



I really hope there'll be at least a sign of them working on/having worked on the KnJ system.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I really hope there'll be at least a sign of them working on/having worked on the KnJ system.



Oh me too, I knew TGS was going to be great but this makes it even better, very excited now.


----------



## DanE (Sep 12, 2011)

Man I hope thats a KNJ bar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2011)

Shit, Itachi story mode 

Now I HAVE to buy this


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 12, 2011)

destinator said:


> TGS Info:
> 
> Official site was updated:
> 
> Seems it will be the same demo but with updated system!? If you look closely to the bottom screens you can see that there is a new addtional bar (with 5 pieces) next to the support characters)



Perhaps the bars indicate the number of times Support Characters can be used???? That will REALLY change gameplay a lot.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Perhaps the bars indicate the number of times Support Characters can be used???? That will REALLY change gameplay a lot.


That's a horrible idea.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 12, 2011)

are u sure its a free roam story or just versus battles. I dont see the big deal about them. probably some qte finishers for their respective bosses, but I doubt this game will come with the NUNS1/2 type story. probably will be like the narutimatte series recap mode.


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2011)

official page has been updated as well


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> Shit, Itachi story mode
> 
> Now I HAVE to buy this



Hehe, yes you do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Hehe, yes you do.



meh, I will finish the game, and then decide weather to hold on to it or just sell it half price


----------



## G (Sep 12, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Perhaps the bars indicate the number of times Support Characters can be used???? That will REALLY change gameplay a lot.



It's the times you can use KnJ?


----------



## destinator (Sep 12, 2011)

The most important part (translated by my gf)
"We cannot reveal the "new system" completely yet.  But we want you to get just a glimpse of it."
"Kawarimi and... Cancels..."
"We are still developing it, I hope you will enjoy it in it's current form."


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I hear this all the time what is this KNJ and whats wrong with it?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I hear this all the time what is this KNJ and whats wrong with it?


It's funny how most can't stay on topic without bringing this KNJ thing.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> meh, I will finish the game, and then decide weather to hold on to it or just sell it half price



Oh, I'm sure it will be great.

The guys that make these Naruto games are making Asura's Wrath.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 12, 2011)

destinator said:


> The most important part (translated by my gf)
> "We cannot reveal the "new system" completely yet.  But we want you to get just a glimpse of it."
> "Kawarimi and... Cancels..."
> "We are still developing it, I hope you will enjoy it in it's current form."



So it seems like they are actually acknowledging it. And it looks like they are actually changing it.

Now I have a reason to start posting in this thread again. Im game. Now lets see what they will do....


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I hear this all the time what is this KNJ and whats wrong with it?



KNJ=Replacement Jutsu

The issue that most people have with it is

1. It takes little chakra

2.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> So it seems like they are actually acknowledging it. And it looks like they are actually changing it.
> 
> Now I have a reason to start posting in this thread again. Im game. Now lets see what they will do....



Awesome.
Now we're talking


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Awesome.
> Now we're talking



I'm actually interested in seeing what that large bar, next to the awakening, represents. I'm hoping its a KNJ bar, but it's probably something else.  Still, what could it be.......


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh so that's what you guys are going on about. I honestly can't say I've ever really noticed due to rarely using online and not being good at replacement jutsu anyway so I tend to simply fight without using it much.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 12, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Perhaps the bars indicate the number of times Support Characters can be used???? That will REALLY change gameplay a lot.


They already have a timed meter for support, and they are alright maybe if they were only a little bit slower, good to see they are doing something with KnJ.

Also about the KnJ.. turbo controller makes you more or less invincible..


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> They already have a timed meter for support, and they are alright maybe if they were only a little bit slower


Personally I think the time between support uses is pretty good. Not too fast and not too slow.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> They already have a timed meter for support, and they are alright maybe if they were only a little bit slower, good to see they are doing something with KnJ.
> 
> Also about the KnJ.. turbo controller makes you more or less invincible..



Even without a turbo controller it is really easy to substitute out of everything, consistently.

That's the main reason why it needs to be fixed.

I'm really glad to hear they are actually doing so, though.
As I've said before, they just cannot release a game with the same glaring mistake(s) NUNS2 has.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm... Looks like Generations is redeeming itself from earlier moments  Looking forward to this once again. Storymodes of multiple character not including "Dattebayo"... Intriguing 



Lishenron said:


> KNJ=Replacement Jutsu
> 
> The issue that most people have with it is
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The problem isn't really delay duration, it's Team Gauge quantity. Every time you call support, they should lower the amount the Team Gauge raises. That way it'd take a long time to get into "Team Mode" and no one would have to rely on team kunai + team ougi as their #1 form of offense (like most pussies do )


Wait who are teams kunai and ougi?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 12, 2011)

When you chakra kunai, your team mates come momentarily and throw kunai along with you.. This is only capable during "Team Mode". Also pressing triangle 3 times will turn your chakra red and you'll do your ougi with the help of your team mates.

You seriously never knew this?


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's not the problem people are having with knj. Hardly anyone online ever executes knj cancel. The problem is, for every 1 hit, knj is about 90% successful, resulting in getting punished brutally and immediately because you can't stop your combos. This rendered the game melee-free because no one dared try to string a combo without getting knj'd instantly and raped



That too....but I was on limited time and didn't feel like going into mere specifics...yet, but thankfully you managed to do it for me. In the end, they are all things that Cc2 needs to fix.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2011)

destinator said:


> The most important part (translated by my gf)
> "We cannot reveal the "new system" completely yet.  But we want you to get just a glimpse of it."
> "Kawarimi and... Cancels..."
> "We are still developing it, I hope you will enjoy it in it's current form."




:amazed thats it, i am FOR SURE going to spend my money on this game!  generations >>>>>> storm 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

No new scans?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

If even the animation beats nuns2, I will be fapping through this whole bitch...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> When you chakra kunai, your team mates come momentarily and throw kunai along with you.. This is only capable during "Team Mode". Also pressing triangle 3 times will turn your chakra red and you'll do your ougi with the help of your team mates.
> 
> You seriously never knew this?


Oh that. Sorry I didn't know it by name and thought you were talking about a trio of specific characters.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Sep 12, 2011)

I stopped following this topic a while back due to the absurd amount of spam. But since I translated the newest blog post about the TGS demo I figured I may as well post it here too. 



> I went ahead and read through the blog update about TGS and translated the parts relevant to the demo. Here's a link to the blog post and the translation, which is mostly the latter half of what's written there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like a system to limit substitution.

I approve.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2011)

^ seconded!


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Sep 12, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Sounds like a system to limit substitution.
> 
> I approve.



Yeah, hopefully it has something to do with the new bar visible in the screenshots.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 12, 2011)

sry if i am late but are these new or old?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 12, 2011)

No, but we haven't had those articles on here before.

Cool.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 12, 2011)

When they say "anime-style cutscenes", do they mean that CC2 is making their own animation versions of the story? 

I hope it's not like UNS2's Boss Battle Secret Factors, or that'd be.. basically misinterpreted information


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 12, 2011)

We don't know what they mean by that, only time will tell 

I'm happy that they are fixing KnJ problems ;D

I still wanted news about something similar to Hero Mode on Ultimate Tenkaichi :'( (STORM 3 maybe)

-LS-


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 12, 2011)

So currently, we have the 40+ characters from Storm 2 (minus Lars?) plus:
1) A 2) Susanno Sasuke 3) Onoki 4) Mei 5) Young Kakashi 4) 2nd Minato 5) Obito 6) 2nd Itachi? 7) PTS Naruto 8) Haku 9) Zabuza

as playable characters? PTS Sakura, PTS Sasuke, Darui, C, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuki, Choujuro, Aoba etc etc have only been confirmed as supports but not playable yet right? Has it been confirmed that most of the Storm 1 characters will return as playable characters? I really can't wait for more news on the characters in the game!


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

All part 1 characters aren't playable?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> All part 1 characters aren't playable?


I think they said all the characters will return, and we might be getting some new ones along with Zabuza and Haku.
I don't know to what extent though.. I would like to see some assist only characters like Sound 4 make it in there, they were a huge omission for Storm 1.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

It would be pretty cool if they had the "dragon rush" concept that DBZ Budokai 3 had. 

Game was pimp.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 13, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think they said all the characters will return, and we might be getting some new ones along with Zabuza and Haku.
> I don't know to what extent though.. I would like to see some assist only characters like Sound 4 make it in there, they were a huge omission for Storm 1.



Wow if that's true that means we already have 65 characters PLUS Zabuza, Haku, A, Susanno Sasuke, young Kakashi, Obito, Jounin Minato... The current roster already stands at over 70, excluding all the supposed Support only characters mentioned. Geez! It's gonna be a fun, fun ride!


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 13, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Wow if that's true that means we already have 65 characters PLUS Zabuza, Haku, A, Susanno Sasuke, young Kakashi, Obito, Jounin Minato... The current roster already stands at over 70, excluding all the supposed Support only characters mentioned. Geez! It's gonna be a fun, fun ride!


Play 30 matches with each character will be all that much more fun!


----------



## G (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope the ninja info card titles get removed.


----------



## Azure Kite (Sep 13, 2011)

Meh... just give me Kimimaro in this one and I'd be happy. . Trophies will be fun to get, lul.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 13, 2011)

Just imagine how big the UNS3 roster will be.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2011)

I would think of a bar that, once empty, prevent you from KNJ ( it fills up over time ). You could KNJ 5 times with a full bar :

1 ) it would decrease each non blocked hit you receive.
2 ) It would decrease each KNJ you use.


----------



## DanE (Sep 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I would think of a bar that, once empty, prevent you from KNJ ( it fills up over time ). You could KNJ 5 times with a full bar :
> 
> 1 ) it would decrease each non blocked hit you receive.
> 2 ) It would decrease each KNJ you use.



yeah I think is this too, any other uses I wouldnt like

1) Limiting Jutsu- Not so much, since with KNJ you can dodge anything.  Only thing that would help would be Minato and Sage Naruto Spammers.

2) Limiting Support-  Support isnt a big of an issue, only ones worth limiting is Itachi, Pain and maybe Sakura. 

3) Limiting Chakra dash- Not important since after a while one already knows when your opponent is gonna dash, Only thing would help with is Dash+Ougi and Minato and Itachi dash.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 13, 2011)

This is getting more and more interesting  

I wish they'd introduce some stages to us instead of always showing the Training Field.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2011)

Needs more gameplay videos.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 13, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Needs more gameplay videos.



We just have to wait for TGS. In two days there'll be loads of gameplay showing off the new updated sasuke and A plus the mechanics! I'm starting to regain hype for this game!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 13, 2011)

All in due time, fellow comrades.. All in due time


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 13, 2011)

TGS is your friend.

and so is Jump FESTA.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 13, 2011)

Blatman said:


> We just have to wait for TGS. In two days there'll be loads of gameplay showing off the new updated sasuke and A plus the mechanics! I'm starting to regain hype for this game!


I'm sick of A and updated Sasuke though. I want to see some Mei, Onoki, Haku, Young Kakashi and Obito gameplay.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I might get this jsut for the Legends' stories.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2011)

so what day does TGS begin again?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 13, 2011)

Thursday, apparently. Two more grueling days of unmerciful long suffering


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Thursday, apparently. Two more grueling days of unmerciful long suffering



I think you may be enjoying those "two more grueling days of unmerciful long suffering" a little _too_ much.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 13, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I think you may be enjoying those "two more grueling days of unmerciful long suffering" a little _too_ much.


TGS will be really great this year, Vita stuff and all the anime stuff, looking good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Thursday, apparently. Two more grueling days of unmerciful long suffering


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 13, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> TGS will be really great this year, Vita stuff and all the anime stuff, looking good.



I just want some info on MGS: Rising and the MGS HD collection.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dat two day wait.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2011)

What takes two days to pass the time?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 13, 2011)

a job 

Or you could do like i do and drink til you black out.. or as i call it.. Time travel.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 13, 2011)

Hell no.

I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't even know what TGS *IS.* 

Either way, I am not too hyped for this game, but It will be enjoyable once it is out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 13, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I don't even know what TGS *IS.*
> 
> Either way, I am not too hyped for this game, but It will be enjoyable once it is out.



Tokyo Game Show, its like a E3 for Japan


----------



## G (Sep 14, 2011)

Only 2 days?
That aint nothi-


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 14, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I just want some info on MGS: Rising and the MGS HD collection.


I'm interested in the One Piece game, MGS collection is coming to Vita along with ZOE collection and FFX, probably won't see anything from Rising again.



Skywalker said:


> What takes two days to pass the time?


Games.. and lots of them! 
Or you could re-watch your favourite anime...


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What takes two days to pass the time?



Blazing marijuana or smashing a girl.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2011)

Derping around until tomorrow.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I think you may be enjoying those "two more grueling days of unmerciful long suffering" a little _too_ much.



The joy of embracing one's own misery is something to _die_ for 



NeoKurama said:


> Blazing marijuana or smashing a girl.



Or enjoying your favourite colour. If you need a reminder, look at my sig


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

Or go out and DO something.. That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes yes, just as planned;
Everyone suggesting getting a life should not do so and keep posting.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Yes yes, just as planned;
> Everyone suggesting getting a life should not do so and keep posting.



This, indeed so, this


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck... now I'm stuck with you guys..


----------



## G (Sep 14, 2011)

I will not get a life.
Never.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm with Conan. ^


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

I ridicule Shino. ^


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Blazing marijuana or smashing a girl.


I think I'll do both.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 14, 2011)

Or you could look at the awesomeness that is cyberconect2's other game currently in development.



MANLY HEADBUTT!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 14, 2011)

Inb4 Ashura guest character.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2011)

Master Chief Guest Character.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ That's a good idea, really.

If capcom lets it happen, since they own the IP.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

Asura would redefine "power inflation" in the series of Naruto


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 14, 2011)

Still, CyberConnect2 are Naruto Fanboys and Manga and Comic book fanboys in general.

MAKES SENSE TO ME!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2011)

They should do lil wayne guest character obviously.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Or enjoying your favourite colour. If you need a reminder, look at my sig



I thought we agreed to never speak of this.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They should do lil wayne guest character obviously.



Shut the fuck up and get the fuck outta here. 

Never again say that kind of bullshit. 

Obviously I'm messin with you, but yeah... shut the fuck up. >.>


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> They should do lil wayne guest character obviously.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 14, 2011)

I still think Asura as a guest fighter should be considered.


----------



## DanE (Sep 14, 2011)

if they put a guest character then it should be Zoro, Asura is way to powerful.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

One dude's post triggered a mass of haterade. 

I love it.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2011)

You guys mad as hell.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep. They are.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

:ho :ho :ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. Hater triggerers gonna laugh


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Respect my gangsta!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2011)

Keep this up and you guys are going to get bitched at, again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2011)

enough with the spamming


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 14, 2011)

hopefully there new info in the TGS.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Keep this up and you guys are going to get bitched at, *again.*



Now I'm curious... what did I miss?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 14, 2011)

new videos with substitution meter!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 14, 2011)

KNJ BAR CONFIRMED


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Now I'm curious... what did I miss?


Last time they spammed for pages and then a mod came in and bitched at us and another user back seated modded and bitched at us, it was quite hilarious.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2011)

KNJ is finally fixed!!!!!


----------



## Jaga (Sep 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> KNJ is finally fixed!!!!!



i kno im so happy!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2011)

Lets see what the spmmers will try next....


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> KNJ BAR CONFIRMED





bigduo209 said:


> #3: I'd say add a twist to KNJ'ing. Give everyone the opportunity to KNJ the moment they press the button, but in exchange you get a limited number of times to do it. Once the number of times are up, then you get a cooldown until you're able to do it again. In order to make sure it's not broken, the number of KNJ attempts should be the same for both players.



*OMG CC2 went with my idea! 

Well not directly from me per-se , but them actually coming-up with pretty much a similar idea is cool.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2011)

AND THE DESIGN LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE ONE DEPICTED IN THE PREVIOUS SCAN!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new videos with substitution meter!



Damn. They went with quantity length instead of success percentages 



Skywalker said:


> Last time they spammed for pages and then a mod came in and bitched at us and another user back seated modded and bitched at us, it was quite hilarious.



Lawl. I wanted to see that


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol WHO are we gonna get bitched by?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

Holy shit guys....i just found out.....YOU CAN NO LONGER RELOAD YOUR CHAKRA!!!!!!!!  i'm dead serious, i looked closely at the gameplay and none of the players pressed triangle to reload the chakra meter. and now it looks like the only way you could gain back any chakra is through getting damaged.....O.O


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *OMG CC2 went with my idea!
> 
> Well not directly from me per-se , but them actually coming-up with pretty much a similar idea is cool.*



Nice!!

Anyway im gonna look at the videos a bit more to see how the system is, and if there are any more noticeable changes


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Holy shit guys....i just found out.....YOU CAN NO LONGER RELOAD YOUR CHAKRA!!!!!!!!  i'm dead serious, i looked closely at the gameplay and none of the players pressed triangle to reload the chakra meter. and *now it looks like the only way you could gain back any chakra is through getting damaged.....O.O[*



Yeah, I noticed this as well.

Edit: Also, you still gain  full chakra if you get that awakening "sign". But since this isn't finalized then Cc2 may fix it so that you wont automatically get a full chakra bar.

At least hopefully...

Edit again: Welp, corrected by BigDUO


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l67JURQxx_M&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

They Changed Raikages awakening also has lariat has his awakening Jutsu.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Holy shit guys....i just found out.....YOU CAN NO LONGER RELOAD YOUR CHAKRA!!!!!!!!  i'm dead serious, i looked closely at the gameplay and none of the players pressed triangle to reload the chakra meter. and now it looks like the only way you could gain back any chakra is through getting damaged.....O.O



Actually you can still load chakra, the gamespot guys just didn't do it.

Watch the IGN vid closely:

[YOUTUBE]3LASGohKIwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't see any if these yet cause I'm on my phpone. Can-t wait till my break to go check it out! 
Sounds awesome, no chakra recharge... I don't know, perhaps people just didn't use it. Otherwise it's going to be a whole different ball game.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l67JURQxx_M&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They Changed Raikages awakening also has lariat has his awakening Jutsu.



Oh my God. What did they do with Raikage? He's sexy strong now


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea he looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 15, 2011)

No more chakra jumping out of characters once they get hit to the ground. That's nice.

Edit: Nevermind, just doesn't happen as often.
There are 3 small blue burning flames besides your health once you awaken, one of them went out once the person KnJ'd.
Considering Sasuke's Ougi, Danzou is pretty much confirmed.
KnJ bar didn't make too much difference in any of those matches, I guess we will see how it turns out in competetive setting.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh my God. What did they do with Raikage? He's sexy strong now



lol ppl hated he sucked before. there can never be balance


----------



## Scizor (Sep 15, 2011)

*Naruto Generations Gameplay Shows New Substitution Meter*



> The world famous Tokyo Game Show is now underway and a brand new gameplay video of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations have been revealed! It’s Team Taka vs Team Kakashi in video 1 and then in video 2 its Team Raikage vs Team Kakashi! The brand new, exciting feature shown off in these videos is the yellow substitution meter! As you can see, there is now a limit of 4 consecutive substitution jutsus! The substitution jutsu meter does fill back up, so no worries on using it all up in the first 10 seconds of the match and being left empty for the rest of the fight.
> 
> EDIT: A Third video from IGN featuring young Naruto vs Raikage.



You can watch the three videos 

*Source:* 

My reaction:


----------



## DanE (Sep 15, 2011)

awesome it is a knj bar, so they did notice the twitching.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2011)

You know what this means? I can come to this thread to see you on topic and not going on about KNJ all the time. Finally!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

It sounds like this Storm game will have 20mn of animation created by Studio Pierrot.


----------



## DanE (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> You know what this means? I can come to this thread to see you on topic and not going on about KNJ all the time. Finally!



true but the knj was really fucked up, since it made the game so limited.  Im just happy that those combo animations CC2 worked so hard for are finally gonna be used effectively.


----------



## G (Sep 15, 2011)

IGN said:
			
		

> Unique, original storyline content isn't all that's being brought to Generations. The development team has been refining the battle system, particularly with control. Substitutions are now activated with their own buttons, and various UI components are being tweaked to make the experience more accessible and logical to both new and veteran players alike.


Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

Block and KNJ not on the same button ? Now we're talking.
Maybe you can't block and KNJ at the same time.


----------



## G (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah that would be good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

KNJ bars.. now that is a step in the right direction.. increase chakra cost for ougis, and give us customizable jutsus and assists and the game would be playable..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

They somewhat fixed KNJ? This is pretty good news.

That means who ever hits first, will be the winner in the subbing.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol, my face when you use all your knjs to avoid a spammer and then your screwed.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 15, 2011)

If anything this new feature is helping spammers win easier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

actually this promotes not using KNJ as well 

c'mon bros


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> actually this promotes not using KNJ as well
> 
> c'mon bros



In my opinion KNJ should be like burst, a one time get out of combo free card.


----------



## Rama (Sep 15, 2011)

here its some guys playing

[YOUTUBE]rMsIe5KakS8[/YOUTUBE]

they aren't that bad.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, my face when you use all your knjs to avoid a spammer and then your screwed.



Or promote using the other tools in the game like dodging and blocking. If they spam fireballs you dodge &chakra dash into a wide open opponent in recovery forcing them to knj and you cancel your combo. They spam kunai, you chakra dash into kunai rinse and repeat they lose another knj bar. People will just have to get out of the habit of mashing knj on offense and defense imo, now that it has a limit and it's own button. Now successfully getting past a puppet and going on offense with combos and cancels is more viable, plus this is still a early build so things will get tweaked.

But if ppl still have gameplay concerns I'd definitely suggest sending them emails. They do seem to be listening.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasuke -Susano'o and Raikage look awesome most people seems to choose them over the narutos because they are new characters so they should have replaced them whit two new ones for the demo.


----------



## G (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm still not sure of buying this.
Spammers will find a way to spam, for sure.
ALSO BECAUSE CHOJURO ISN'T PLAYABLE


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> If anything this new feature is helping spammers win easier.


Helping them win what? Spammers are easy to deal with, there's this thing called block. The only way they were able to properly spam is because of the KnJ.



Khris said:


> actually this promotes not using KNJ as well
> 
> c'mon bros


Not really, it just prevents being KnJ'd 100% of the time. I think what they are doing is giving everyone an oppertunity to KnJ when they want so nobody gets an advantage by mashing the buttons or using their turbo controller. I would even go a step up and make the bar either recharge longer or only make 3 bars available because that would force you to make strategic choices of when you want to use it. 

They could consider that in the hardcore mode! You get 1 KnJ a round.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 15, 2011)

the dash rebound is still present, as long as thats there, one can dash into an opponent and wait for the support to hit at the exact time. leading to typical juggles. Other than Knj, alot needs to be fixed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

oh, looks like you can still  reload chakra.


----------



## Rama (Sep 15, 2011)

slickcat said:


> the dash rebound is still present, as long as thats there, one can dash into an opponent and wait for the support to hit at the exact time. leading to typical juggles. Other than Knj, alot needs to be fixed.



jumping when they dash works well


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

Separate KNJ button?!






Khris said:


> actually this promotes not using KNJ as well
> 
> c'mon bros


This promotes the block button and the possibility of gaurd-breaking, not to mention melee damage.



Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke -Susano'o and Raikage look awesome most people seems to choose them over the narutos because they are new characters so they should have replaced them whit two new ones for the demo.


New characters is fine, I'll still use the old ones to kick some ass though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about using Sasuke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> In my opinion KNJ should be like burst, a one time get out of combo free card.



but that would promote using actual skill and strategy to win  

but really, its more tactical this way..



Nakiro said:


> Not really, it just prevents being KnJ'd 100% of the time. I think what they are doing is giving everyone an oppertunity to KnJ when they want so nobody gets an advantage by mashing the buttons or using their turbo controller. I would even go a step up and make the bar either recharge longer or only make 3 bars available because that would force you to make strategic choices of when you want to use it.



tactically speaking it changes the dynamic to an extent, seeing my opponent without the KNJ bar i'd go on a full on attack,etc.. 

you would also need to choose when to use it more wisely.. opens more possibilities and scenarios..


----------



## slickcat (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess no news on Danzo yet, seems to be my most anticipated character but when I recall this game doesnt allow more than one jutsu I give up hope, they try to in cooperate most of the jutsu as combo enders but it players barely complete their combo strings in this game anyways.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Raikage and his lackeys... I want to see Mei and her Lackeys next time. I also want to see what new moves they give to Suigetsu.

Also Kisame needs a rebalancing, he was awesome in NH3 but in all the other games he sucks too much


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

i saw a troll on youtube commenting on the TGS storm generation gameplay saying "KNJ was the LEAST problem in storm 2! you fucking idiots who think substitution spamming was horrible should gtfo."


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 15, 2011)

Spammer.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 15, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Spammer.



A trolling spammer.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2011)

What I'm concerned about is how easily this system is going to be abused, not for those who knj, but for those who spam. If someone is suffering from Ninetailed wind blast rape, how would they manage to survive from that? 4 knjs simply would not be enough to avoid such overpowered spamming, which is undodgeable and unblockable... The same goes for enduring Itachi/Sasuke's Susano, or C2 Sasuke's fireball spam.

What I'm also worried about, is how many people are going to completely forget about melee when someone is out of knj and go straight to toppling opponent + support flykick + ougi...

I hope they do more testing/modifications because given time, these bastards will figure out a way to corrupt the game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

technically he isn't, he also said that he'd like something to be done with shuriken & guard bounce spamming. but trolling on a gameplay vid claiming KnJ was the "least" of the problems in storm 2 is just begging for your ass to be torn a new one.


----------



## Rama (Sep 15, 2011)

KNJ is the biggest problem, is true shuriken bouncing is a problem but not as game chaging.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i saw a troll on youtube commenting on the TGS storm generation gameplay saying "KNJ was the LEAST problem in storm 2! you fucking idiots who think substitution spamming was horrible should gtfo."



Lol youtube comments.

You find all sorts of idiocy there.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What I'm concerned about is how easily this system is going to be abused, not for those who knj, but for those who spam. If someone is suffering from Ninetailed wind blast rape, how would they manage to survive from that? 4 knjs simply would not be enough to avoid such overpowered spamming, which is undodgeable and unblockable... The same goes for enduring Itachi/Sasuke's Susano, or C2 Sasuke's fireball spam.
> 
> What I'm also worried about, is how many people are going to completely forget about melee when someone is out of knj and go straight to toppling opponent + support flykick + ougi...
> 
> I hope they do more testing/modifications because given time, these bastards will figure out a way to corrupt the game



Thanks for the new strategy for when the game comes out.     ... :ho​


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

no wonder i barely look at them anymore.  so do you guys think the new sub bar is worth it? i sure do, but i'm hoping that the chakra + damage = moar chakra is a glitch.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2011)

DanE said:


> true but the knj was really fucked up, since it made the game so limited.  Im just happy that those combo animations CC2 worked so hard for are finally gonna be used effectively.


Maybe but I got a little sick of KNJ this and KNJ that.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Maybe but I got a little sick of KNJ this and KNJ that.



If we didn't say knj this and knj that CC2 wouldn't change shit. If you want results you have to let it be known, whether it annoys you or not isn't the concern here, so suck it up


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If we didn't say knj this and knj that CC2 wouldn't change shit. If you want results you have to let it be known, whether it annoys you or not isn't the concern here, so suck it up


Pretty sure CC2 wouldn't be looking at this thread. Too much off topic spam.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Pretty sure CC2 wouldn't be looking at this thread. Too much off topic spam.



Pretty sure this thread ain't the only one acknowledging flawed knj. That shit is worldwide.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Pretty sure this thread ain't the only one acknowledging flawed knj. That shit is worldwide.


But I was only talking about this thread.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2011)

This should encourage guarding now... 

Now, they *must* modify/improve knockbacks. I don't even mind support knockback so much. Chakra dash knockback (from blocking) is the bigger issue (IMO).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

you have a neat point.... now that KnJ is out of the way we should focus on killing the second flaw.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see how much you guys are gonna bitch about this game once you've had some playtime and found the flaws.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> But I was only talking about this thread.



But I was talking about understanding knj flaws everywhere.

You already know where this is going


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> you have a neat point.... now that KnJ is out of the way we should focus on killing the second flaw.



The second flaw is that we have too little of a number on character choices.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess I've missed something. So how did they fix the KNJ problems?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 16, 2011)

Viridium said:


> This should encourage guarding now...
> 
> Now, they *must* modify/improve knockbacks. I don't even mind support knockback so much. Chakra dash knockback (from blocking) is the bigger issue (IMO).



chakra dash knockback is not existent with the right support.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What I'm concerned about is how easily this system is going to be abused, not for those who knj, but for those who spam. If someone is suffering from Ninetailed wind blast rape, how would they manage to survive from that? 4 knjs simply would not be enough to avoid such overpowered spamming, which is undodgeable and unblockable... The same goes for enduring Itachi/Sasuke's Susano, or C2 Sasuke's fireball spam.
> 
> What I'm also worried about, is how many people are going to completely forget about melee when someone is out of knj and go straight to toppling opponent + support flykick + ougi...
> 
> I hope they do more testing/modifications because given time, these bastards will figure out a way to corrupt the game



I completely agree, but there has to be drawn a line somewhere.

The metagame will evolve no matter how much modification.

This is a very good first step, imo, but, like you said, I hope they at least fix the problems that are at the surface atm.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope they tweak KNJ so the cool down of recharge is around 20 seconds when you run out. Looking at the videos it recharges a bit too quickly.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2011)

Blatman said:


> I hope they tweak KNJ so the cool down of recharge is around 20 seconds when you run out. Looking at the videos it recharges a bit too quickly.


I think it only recharges when you get hit.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think it only recharges when you get hit.



And when you gather those blue orbs when the opponent is knocked down, if I saw that correctly.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 16, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think it only recharges when you get hit.



Oh right. Well in that case when you run out Does it take a few hits before the recharge?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Oh right. Well in that case when you run out Does it take a few hits before the recharge?


It all depends on how much damage you do, I think if you suck up an ougi you get over bar and half.. I didn't look into it to much. It does charge up pretty quickly though.

It should charge slower, or have less bars, I don't know how much difference this will make in the long run. Doesn't seems to restrict you much.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 16, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> It all depends on how much damage you do, I think if you suck up an ougi you get over bar and half.. I didn't look into it to much. It does charge up pretty quickly though.
> 
> It should charge slower, or have less bars, I don't know how much difference this will make in the long run. Doesn't seems to restrict you much.



I see, I guess this is good news for me then. 5 KNJ bar I think is around about what the bar should be aslong as it charges slow, hope they tweak it that way. I'm guessing this build is the demo we'll probably get? Cant wait to test it myself!!


----------



## G (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck i'm so worried about the bar.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 16, 2011)

Viridium said:


> This should encourage guarding now...
> 
> Now, they *must* modify/improve knockbacks. I don't even mind support knockback so much. Chakra dash knockback (from blocking) is the bigger issue (IMO).



Personally I'd like knockback to go back to like Nuns1, activating when you knock a opponent in the air with a combo. I don't even mind if other moves that genuinely knock you into the air activate it. 

But in Nuns2 there were a lot of moves that caused KB, but made no sense animation wise. Like ground explosive tags and certain grabs make an opponent slide/roll on the floor...but then the camera changes and they are magically in the air getting knocked back. lol  

KB was indeed overly prevalent in storm 2.


----------



## Rama (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you guys seen a knock back in any of the demos, I haven't.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Neither have I.^

Then again, I haven't watched any demos.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 16, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Personally I'd like knockback to go back to like Nuns1, activating when you knock a opponent in the air with a combo. I don't even mind if other moves that genuinely knock you into the air activate it.
> 
> But in Nuns2 there were a lot of moves that caused KB, but made no sense animation wise. Like ground explosive tags and certain grabs make an opponent slide/roll on the floor...but then the camera changes and they are magically in the air getting knocked back. lol
> 
> KB was indeed overly prevalent in storm 2.



I remember addressing ground rolling KB earlier in this thread. Quite hilarious. 

But in all honesty I think they should reduce KB to the minimum, as much as possible, because again, people were abusing this system like no other (scratch knj) in the game. People purposely kunai spammed/support spammed (using supports with no strategy) just to get their Drive Gauge up so they could throw an explosive, activating KB and go straight into an ougi. Or spammed grabs that activate KB for ougi. Shikamaru is a good example of this. We all know people that choose Shika only choose him to chakra kunai when Drive is up . 

If they're going to allow such excessive KB, they should go back to how it was in UNS1. Allow some manual input and force the attacker to press L1 while the victim hit has a chance to get "saved" with R1. If CC2 wants to balance the game as much as possible, as they have stated, they should really consider this for reducing spam/foul play.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 16, 2011)

are we getting a new trailer anytime soon? o.o


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

After TGS, probably not. ^


----------



## G (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd say that's the only trailer we get.
Too much work for CC2.


----------



## Danzo123 (Sep 16, 2011)

The character I want the most (of those that weve never seen before in a game) is Danzo


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If they're going to allow such excessive KB, they should go back to how it was in UNS1. Allow some manual input and force the attacker to press L1 while the victim hit has a chance to get "saved" with R1. If CC2 wants to balance the game as much as possible, as they have stated, they should really consider this for reducing spam/foul play.



Maybe our prayers are being answered, 3:09 Sasuke knjs after pts Naruto does a move that would activate knockback in midair.  It used a knj bar.  

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyrJMQIJqtY[/Youtube]

Oh and ninja move cancel at 2:07.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 16, 2011)

Danzo123 said:


> The character I want the most (of those that weve never seen before in a game) is Danzo


Danzo might as well be confirmed. They hinted at going as far as Naruto and Sasuke's meeting in the Kage arc which means Danzo vs Sasuke will be part of the game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 16, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Maybe our prayers are being answered, *3:09 Sasuke knjs after pts Naruto does a move that would activate knockback in midair.  It used a knj bar. *
> 
> Oh and ninja move cancel at 2:07.


Hmm... nice catch. It seems like a nice trade-off though, you get even more opportunities to KNJ out an attack, which makes NKJ'ing even more enticing to use while potentially running out of meter.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 16, 2011)

More gameplay of other characters fighting.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dem Ninja Storm 2 characters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 16, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Maybe our prayers are being answered, 3:09 Sasuke knjs after pts Naruto does a move that would activate knockback in midair.  It used a knj bar.
> 
> Oh and ninja move cancel at 2:07.



 i so can't wait for Aeion to see this!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 16, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Maybe our prayers are being answered, 3:09 Sasuke knjs after pts Naruto does a move that would activate knockback in midair.  It used a knj bar.
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyrJMQIJqtY[/Youtube]
> 
> Oh and ninja move cancel at 2:07.



Wow, they've actually made an alternative to fight KB spam  Lol, cc2 REALLY has been listening to the players' feedback.

 Hype... coming.. back... tenfold...  So far, cc2 has redeemed itself.. for now 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> i so can't wait for Aeion to see this!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Aeion approves! ​


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 16, 2011)

i commend that we celebrate these wonderful changes & look forward to kicking people's asses online. :ho although i'm still confused on the whole gaining chakra back from damaging, so do we STILL use chakra reloading or do we only have to kick each other's asses for more chakra?  

^ :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 16, 2011)

What are you guys talking about ninja move cancel? it just looks like Naruto just doesn't press a button to use a jutsu and the pop up is probably for Sakura getting out to fight. You guys are getting your hopes up for nothing...


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i commend that we celebrate these wonderful changes & look forward to kicking people's asses online. :ho although i'm still confused on the whole gaining chakra back from damaging, so do we STILL use chakra reloading or do we only have to kick each other's asses for more chakra?
> 
> ^ :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


They haven't made any changes to the chakra system as far as I can tell. 

You can still charge it like you would normally.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 17, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> What are you guys talking about ninja move cancel? it just looks like Naruto just doesn't press a button to use a jutsu and the pop up is probably for Sakura getting out to fight. You guys are getting your hopes up for nothing...



Sasuke is canceling his combo with a ninja move at 2:07, yes Sakura was hit but Sasuke wasn't interrupted by her and Naruto was caught back in the combo. Pts Naruto does the same thing at 2:04 with a forward ninja move. In Nuns2 combos had far too much recovery to do such a thing(reason combos were so unsafe). I believe Raikage does it too in the video, but I'm not familiar with his ninja movement animations yet. If you still have Nuns2 try emulating what pts Naruto does at 2:04, you'll definitely see what I mean. heh


----------



## slickcat (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah I can see the cancel. Raikage did it first, sasuke then Naruto. Nice, very nice, I now feel like they can address the rest of the issues. I want to see how fighting the AI on the hardest mode will look like with this mechanic.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 17, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Sasuke is canceling his combo with a ninja move at 2:07, yes Sakura was hit but Sasuke wasn't interrupted by her and Naruto was caught back in the combo. Pts Naruto does the same thing at 2:04 with a forward ninja move. In Nuns2 combos had far too much recovery to do such a thing(reason combos were so unsafe). I believe Raikage does it too in the video, but I'm not familiar with his ninja movement animations yet. If you still have Nuns2 try emulating what pts Naruto does at 2:04, you'll definitely see what I mean. heh



I dont know what the fuck your talking about because they always worked like that your just making something out of nothing. Also I do have NUNS2 and it works like that as well.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 17, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I dont know what the fuck your talking about because they always worked like that your just making something out of nothing. Also I do have NUNS2 and it works like that as well.


Actually, he is making a valid point. 
You can cancel out of your moves now. 
When you do a string, if you are in middle of animation, you weren't able to do anything, now you will be able to jump out using ninja movement for example. 
In one of the videos PTS Naruto does a X,X dash and in middle of it he starts a flick+O string. So he canceled out of a X,X and used a normal string to attack, something that couldn't have been done before. 
That is just one example.


----------



## destinator (Sep 17, 2011)

has posted an article on BandaiNamco games at TGS 2011.

The very last paragraph mentions that they have a video running at the booth showing all the characters that have been shown/announced in scans so far. There is no mention if this trailer will be available for the public thats not attenting TGS. BandaiNamco doesnt seem to push NUNSG at all at TGS so I wouldnt be surprised if we dont get get that video at all or at the soonest, after TGS.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 17, 2011)

destinator said:


> has posted an article on BandaiNamco games at TGS 2011.
> 
> The very last paragraph mentions that they have a video running at the booth showing all the characters that have been shown/announced in scans so far. There is no mention if this trailer will be available for the public thats not attenting TGS. BandaiNamco doesnt seem to push NUNSG at all at TGS so I wouldnt be surprised if we dont get get that video at all or at the soonest, after TGS.


They seem to be pushing Asura's Wrath much more because it's the new IP. I think we will be getting new stuff once the game is closer to the release.


----------



## DanE (Sep 17, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> *Sasuke is canceling his combo with a ninja move at 2:07, yes Sakura was hit but Sasuke wasn't interrupted by her and Naruto was caught back in the combo.* Pts Naruto does the same thing at 2:04 with a forward ninja move. In Nuns2 combos had far too much recovery to do such a thing(reason combos were so unsafe). I believe Raikage does it too in the video, but I'm not familiar with his ninja movement animations yet. If you still have Nuns2 try emulating what pts Naruto does at 2:04, you'll definitely see what I mean. heh



this has always happen unless support jutsu is faster, but that isn't important. They seem to have added cancels like you said Raikege does it too in 1:24.


----------



## Danzo123 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Danzo might as well be confirmed. They hinted at going as far as Naruto and Sasuke's meeting in the Kage arc which means Danzo vs Sasuke will be part of the game.



Yea i hope so but if you look the character roster up on naruto wiki Danzo isnt on it. Anyway its a wiki so its prob not true.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 17, 2011)

Uh.. didn't they already confirm that all the kages @ the kage meeting will be playable?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> They haven't made any changes to the chakra system as far as I can tell.
> 
> You can still charge it like you would normally.



then whats with the gaining more chakra after getting damaged thing? i'm still so confused on that part.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I believe we should be getting new information soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> then whats with the gaining more chakra after getting damaged thing? i'm still so confused on that part.



Think of it as gaining more of your "rage meter" (if you've played SF4).

Get hit, it gains a bit at a time. 

If I am understanding that concept correctly...


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Sasuke is canceling his combo with a ninja move at 2:07, yes Sakura was hit but Sasuke wasn't interrupted by her and Naruto was caught back in the combo. Pts Naruto does the same thing at 2:04 with a forward ninja move. In Nuns2 combos had far too much recovery to do such a thing(reason combos were so unsafe). I believe Raikage does it too in the video, but I'm not familiar with his ninja movement animations yet. If you still have Nuns2 try emulating what pts Naruto does at 2:04, you'll definitely see what I mean. heh



Indeed, and it makes everything seem more fluid now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm getting excited for this game again.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been excited for this, the New Naruto PSP game and Asura's Wrath.

CyberConnect2 is on a roll.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2011)

Viridium said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting excited for this game again.



How's that a spoiler? 

Me too, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

same here!  do you guys think CC2 should fix guard jumping as well?


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Oh and ninja move cancel at 2:07.



You mean Sasuke's slide after the combo?
I don't think it was a part of his combo.
Soo it's a cancel. Which is SWEET!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> same here!  do you guys think CC2 should fix guard jumping as well?



Would be nice, but no necissity imo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

i don't think the sub bar encourages gaurd jumping and such, what are they gonna do? just stand and jump around like monkeys?


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

It is necessary..
Even though i haven't countered anyone guardjumping.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL the fail that is youtube comments. "look, KnJ wasn't a problem before at all, it was GUARD JUMPING. this sub bar encourages spammers to use gaurd jumping! if they don't fix this then i'm not buying this game at all."  and no its not the same person i mentioned before.


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

Guard Jumping is very rarely used but it should be removed from the new game.


----------



## Rama (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> LOL the fail that is youtube comments. "look, KnJ wasn't a problem before at all, it was GUARD JUMPING. this sub bar encourages spammers to use gaurd jumping! if they don't fix this then i'm not buying this game at all."  and no its not the same person i mentioned before.



well he wasn't completely wrong, guard jumping its hard to defeat but it was ironic. Guard Jump basically *needs* KnJ to be effective to avoid dash+support. Guard Jumping is a big problem in the high ranks but KNJ is a big problem in all ranks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

i still agree on that, guard jumping can be a pain in the ass definatly but KnJ was, is, and always will be the very first problem that affected storm 2. but thank goodness they did something about supports kicking you back while you could do nothing about it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 17, 2011)

Hm, they could bring back air throws. It might help a bit with jump guarding. But with the knj bar, air guards might break more if someone is defending too much on the ground and air. Just my guess though, grain of salt as we haven't gotten our hands on it yet.  




Viridium said:


> Indeed, and it makes everything seem more fluid now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was thinking the same thing, the cancel is great for gameplay but it's also pretty slick looking. Like you said, it should add more fluidity to matches.

I'm starting to get optimistic too. :amazed


----------



## Rama (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i still agree on that, guard jumping can be a pain in the ass definatly but KnJ was, is, and always will be the very first problem that affected storm 2. but thank goodness they did something about supports kicking you back while you could do nothing about it.



True, I have to analyze the videos some more I think they fixed Sussano haxx.


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How's that a spoiler?
> 
> Me too, though.



Just being dramatic. 



But, yeah, Guard-Jumping needs to go. I don't think some of you realize how much people used it at the higher ranks. As in the top 300 or so (at least). Everyone third person who entered my session was a guard-jumper.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 17, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Hm, they could bring back air throws. It might help a bit with jump guarding. But with the knj bar, air guards might break more if someone is defending too much on the ground and air. Just my guess though, grain of salt as we haven't gotten our hands on it yet.



Well the game could stand to have some little improvements on air combos, maybe some longer ones or cancel combos into useable air jutsus.

I agree on the KNJ bar and jump guarding, either someone will try to reserve KNJ attempts and guard, or they'll run out of KNJ attempts and resort to guarding anyways.

Of course it all depends on the amount of hits it takes to guard-break.

Either way it makes guard-breaking a viable option, and forces people to think about how to appropriately juggle KNJ'ing and guarding.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 17, 2011)

What are you guys talking about.. Guard Jumping was a *HUUUUUGE* problem in UNS2. You could adjust to knj but there was absolutely nothing you could do against guard jumping. I played only with the pros so I experienced this first hand in every other session. All people do is hit you once or twice, and then guard jump the rest of the match. Worst thing is they could do this successfully because there's no counter/offense against guard jumping.

I'm actually worried that this knj bar system will, in fact, encourage guard jumping, and if it's not an encouragement, think of it as a system that _forces_ you into guard jumping. Take this scenario, for instance, and I've stated this earlier: You're fighting an opponent who purposely provokes you to use knj until you're out of bars, and then insists on dash + bomb + KB + ougi... You're basically out of options because you can't knj the KB without a bar... Your guard will definitely break if you decide to stay defensive, supports like Hidan/Chiyo would = instant ougi for your opponent... the factors are endless. If it's a real competitive match and every move marks your downfall, you're going to have to resort to jump guarding..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

i actually found the dash + bomb thing kinda fun until you get kicked by a support despite sliding on the ground without getting knocked in the air.  so if they fix guard jumping then will we be all set with generations?


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well the game could stand to have some little improvements on air combos, maybe some longer ones or cancel combos into useable air jutsus.
> 
> I agree on the KNJ bar and jump guarding, either someone will try to reserve KNJ attempts and guard, or they'll run out of KNJ attempts and resort to guarding anyways.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I meant to mention this. Guard-breaking would be much appreciated.


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i actually found the dash + bomb thing kinda fun until you get kicked by a support despite sliding on the ground without getting knocked in the air.  so if they fix guard jumping then will we be all set with generations?



I'll be pretty much set, I guess. There are still some small elements, like wall-fighting, customizable jutsu and Ougis, and jutsu clashes. But, whatever.

EDIT: And as long you can't sub and Ougi anymore.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah you got a point there ..........so how do you propose they fix guard jumping? currently i don't have much of a clue.


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2011)

Just make it like if you jump when you hold guard button you jump normally.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 17, 2011)

But guard jumping in moderation is very tactical and a necessity... So where do they draw the limit to restricting this...?


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> yeah you got a point there ..........so how do you propose they fix guard jumping? currently i don't have much of a clue.



Well I don't think guard jumping in itself needs to be fixed/eliminated, just limited. The reason guard jumping works so well in previous games is because guarding on the ground is never really resorted to.

 - KNJ'ing with almost no limits meant guarding is never needed (hence no guard-breaks). Guarding on the ground and in the air takes hits no matter what. Placing a limit on KNJ'ing means guarding becomes viable again, and means that constantly guarding leads to guard-breaking.

 - Guarding on the ground and air creates a possible penalty, one that can leave an opponent open to attack (jutsus, ougis, whatever you choose).

What I would like to see is a return of the break-hit from UNS1, just quicker (for practical use) and costing a chunk of chakra to perform. It created KB, but could be used for guard-breaking


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

V said:


> Just make it like if you jump when you hold guard button you jump normally.



but then wouldn't that mean you'd be wide open in aerial attacks and chakra kunai?

EDIT: btw i think i found a solution! how about making guard defense so weakened that guarding would have to be recharged similar to the clash of ninja revolution series?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2011)

destinator said:


> has posted an article on BandaiNamco games at TGS 2011.
> 
> The very last paragraph mentions that they have a video running at the booth showing all the characters that have been shown/announced in scans so far. There is no mention if this trailer will be available for the public thats not attenting TGS. BandaiNamco doesnt seem to push NUNSG at all at TGS so I wouldnt be surprised if we dont get get that video at all or at the soonest, after TGS.


people took cam trailer videos of other games but not Naruto generations? i am disappoint.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Probably cause there was better shit to see.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 17, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Probably cause there was better shit to see.



I wish could I say I'm offended and it's not true, but I'm not and it _is _true


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I wish could I say I'm offended and it's not true, but I'm not and it _is _true



I mean, didn't they have Asura's Wrath up in that joint? 

I'm pretty sure that the horny, manly gamers all flocked to it with their dicks out..


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^ Like Asura's Wrath, ironicallly, since both games are CyberConnect2 Developed.

Though I wonder if the new DotHack stuff coming out was there or not.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think so.. Otherwise there would've been a thread on it here already with someone sucking it's dick. 

Am I right, or am I right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

orly?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> orly?


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But guard jumping in moderation is very tactical and a necessity... So where do they draw the limit to restricting this...?



I have to disagree...

I did very well in online with Storm 2, and by the end of my online career, I was able to consistently win without relying on the guard button (as much), much less guard-jumping. [However, that was in part due to my _unique_ controller. ]

Though, when your opponent is ready to use a Team Ougi, the option does seem _very_ enticing...

I still think they should just make it so that you can't block in the air at all. All you should he able to do is KNJ. 

If they end up assigning KNJ to a different button--like L2--this is definitely possible. [L2 merely because I'm right hand dominant.]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol online "career" xD

I do agree with what you're saying, though. 

Assigning KNJ to a different goddamn button would help loads..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 17, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Lol online "career" xD
> 
> I do agree with what you're saying, though.
> 
> Assigning KNJ to a different goddamn button would help loads..



Wasn't this already confirmed that KNJ had its own button ?
I remember seeing this somewhere.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

D'at baby 

seconded, i was relieved when CC2 stated that you can now KnJ with a different button. now i won't have to mash my shoulder buttons anymore!  

i'm still worried that if they do remove gaurd blocking in the air you'd get kunai spammed ti'll no tomorrow...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

I think they're gonna keep it, mang..

It adds more technicality to the game, and i'm sure they want this to last a GOOD while.


----------



## Rama (Sep 17, 2011)

Viridium said:


> I have to disagree...
> 
> I did very well in online with Storm 2, and by the end of my online career, I was able to consistently win without relying on the guard button (as much), much less guard-jumping. [However, that was in part due to my _*unique*_ controller. ]
> 
> ...



what do you mean unique?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

maybe his shoulder pads are broken?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 17, 2011)

Viridium said:


> I have to disagree...
> 
> I did very well in online with Storm 2, and by the end of my online career, I was able to consistently win without relying on the guard button (as much), much less guard-jumping. [However, that was in part due to my _unique_ controller. ]
> 
> ...



To a certain degree, but as I said earlier, I had a very competitive online career myself, and the opponents at this level will do absolutely anything to win or get the upper hand. This means overly intense Team ougis and nasty awakenings, and such. I'll state the scenario I said earlier as well, because that's the biggest worry about the game for me. If you're getting air-raped by Ninetails awakening, and you have no knj bars, the only option you have is to jump guard (air wave is too large to side dash). Or when someone is consistently using team ougi on you, you have the right to jump guard.

Jump Guarding isn't to be looked down upon. It's part of the mechanics of the game and it's useful in certain circumstances. As I said earlier, it is a necessity, but like everything else, when it becomes abused, that's when it's unacceptable. Taking it out completely would be dreadful in itself, but restricting it to a certain point would prevent it from being spam but still allow it to be useful to fight against spam


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> To a certain degree, but as I said earlier, I had a very competitive online career myself, and the opponents at this level will do absolutely anything to win or get the upper hand. This means overly intense Team ougis and nasty awakenings, and such. I'll state the scenario I said earlier as well, because that's the biggest worry about the game for me. If you're getting air-raped by Ninetails awakening, and you have no knj bars, the only option you have is to jump guard (air wave is too large to side dash). Or when someone is consistently using team ougi on you, you have the right to jump guard.
> 
> Jump Guarding isn't to be looked down upon. It's part of the mechanics of the game and it's useful in certain circumstances. As I said earlier, it is a necessity, but like everything else, when it becomes abused, that's when it's unacceptable. Taking it out completely would be dreadful in itself, but restricting it to a certain point would prevent it from being spam but still allow it to be useful to fight against spam



Can't do anything about it, though, man.

You're always going to find douchebags who play as such.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

i 100% agree with Aeion. removing guard spam is definatly NOT an option, however leaving it the way it is can somewhat be annoying to most others. i say CC2 tweaks it clash of ninja revolution style by adding a limit to how many damages guarding could take.


----------



## DanE (Sep 17, 2011)

Guard Jumping is annoying, hate it! I understand using it for defense but in the whole match just so you can get the team gauge is cheap.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

thats why tweaking it clash of ninja revolution style would fix the problem!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

How has that been working out, so far? ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

i can't say for sure because CC2 haven't implemented it yet. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2011)

Won't be surprised if this game has the exact same problems in it's battle system as UNS2.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently they are tweaking it, so we shouldn't see as many problems, eh?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> what do you mean unique?





Asakuna no Senju said:


> maybe his shoulder pads are broken?



Yep, right shoulder is _messed up_ from destroying the controller with Itachi-level hand-speed. 



Aeion said:


> To a certain degree, but as I said earlier, I had a very competitive online career myself, and the opponents at this level will do absolutely anything to win or get the upper hand. This means overly intense Team ougis and nasty awakenings, and such. I'll state the scenario I said earlier as well, because that's the biggest worry about the game for me. If you're getting air-raped by Ninetails awakening, and you have no knj bars, the only option you have is to jump guard (air wave is too large to side dash). Or when someone is consistently using team ougi on you, you have the right to jump guard.
> 
> Jump Guarding isn't to be looked down upon. It's part of the mechanics of the game and it's useful in certain circumstances. As I said earlier, it is a necessity, but like everything else, when it becomes abused, that's when it's unacceptable. Taking it out completely would be dreadful in itself, but restricting it to a certain point would prevent it from being spam but still allow it to be useful to fight against spam



You know, I don't think JBing is something that contributes to the game in the same way that KNJ, and throws, and jutsu do. All of those things are part of what make up the game--no one was saying "get rid of KnJ", or "do away with jutsu, they're too easy to spam", simply because they were problematic. Those things are absolutely essential to the game, as they define the manga itself. But when I see something like JBing, I think, "Hmm, this isn't a skill definitive of the manga, and people are using it rather frequently, effectively destroying the efforts of the game developers to recreate the world of Naruto." The game _shouldn't_ suffer from its disappearance, and it shouldn't have appeared in the first place.

Which begs the question: what exactly fostered its use?

The situation you provided is a good example of when we see JBing used, and you even go so far as to give insight on why it is necessary. 

The fact of the matter is, however, JBing was a 'problem' that _resulted_ because of _another 'problem'_, in which case one should try to eliminate the need for JBing; if the only reason JBing was used in the first place was to combat another problem, then we should advocate the amelioration of what lead to this, not JBing. There is no reason to support the return of Guard-Jumping in Generations--there never really was. It doesn't contribute to the gaming experience, and more importantly, it isn't at all essential to emulation (like jutsu, Ougis, throws, etc.).

I'm not advocating the removal the guard button, or discouraging its use, or anything like that. Just for the record...

And I'm typing this on my Android, so sorry if there are mistakes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Apparently they are tweaking it, so we shouldn't see as many problems, eh?



Haha, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah, BELIEVE IT!!!  :ho


----------



## Scizor (Sep 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What are you guys talking about.. Guard Jumping was a *HUUUUUGE* problem in UNS2. You could adjust to knj but there was absolutely nothing you could do against guard jumping. I played only with the pros so I experienced this first hand in every other session. All people do is hit you once or twice, and then guard jump the rest of the match. Worst thing is they could do this successfully because there's no counter/offense against guard jumping.
> 
> I'm actually worried that this knj bar system will, in fact, encourage guard jumping, and if it's not an encouragement, think of it as a system that _forces_ you into guard jumping. Take this scenario, for instance, and I've stated this earlier: You're fighting an opponent who purposely provokes you to use knj until you're out of bars, and then insists on dash + bomb + KB + ougi... You're basically out of options because you can't knj the KB without a bar... Your guard will definitely break if you decide to stay defensive, supports like Hidan/Chiyo would = instant ougi for your opponent... the factors are endless. If it's a real competitive match and every move marks your downfall, you're going to have to resort to jump guarding..



Alright, I stand corrected; guard jumping has to go, too.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2011)

I went over some of the gameplay videos again and noticed something.

*The support drive is harder to fill up:* Bringing out a support will only raise it slightly, supports have to deal damage in order to raise the gauge.

*However it gets easier:* It seems the more damage you take in battle, your support drive gets a larger boost from calling out supports.

- -

I know CC2 wants this game to still be simple for a casual audience (the controls should be enough), but trying to create too many comeback opportunities isn't the right way to do it.

I hope they scale back supports some more (especially balance types), or at least make the defense types more useful. Either way they're still tweaking the game, so there could be some more surprises on the way.


----------



## G (Sep 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but then wouldn't that mean you'd be wide open in aerial attacks and chakra kunai?



Dude, you can dodge them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

We need Sandaime Raikage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

V said:


> Dude, you can dodge them.



how could i have forgotten  btw has anyone sent CC2 emails about the guard jumping problem in the past?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you talking about... us? Or the population in general? ^


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

Most likely us.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't wait to play with Raikage pek


/Random post I know


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

We all do it.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 18, 2011)

Hehe 

Do you know when the game will be released?


----------



## Saru (Sep 18, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> Hehe
> 
> Do you know when the game will be released?



Sometime in February/March.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 18, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Sometime in February/March.



in Japan, right?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

In US. Japan release Date in unknown. It will be most likely like NUNS2.
1st Europe
then US
and last Japan.
That's how it went last time.


----------



## Mochi (Sep 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> In US. Japan release Date in unknown. It will be most likely like NUNS2.
> 1st Europe
> then US
> and last Japan.
> That's how it went last time.



Really? I thought Japan would be the first...

Nevermind then I don't have to wait so long


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

TGS is gonna end today and we still haven't seen a trailer on UNSG


----------



## Litho (Sep 18, 2011)

If this doesn't have Zetsu or current Kabuto I guess I'll skip this one too.
Looks like they come out about every year anyway^^


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

And we probably won't, son.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

TGS this year feels like a bit of a lackluster....besides KH DDD & Ultimate Tenkaichi


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

The better games are yet to come, aren't they?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

well since this IS the last day i'll have to hold my breath, but nintendo on the other hand dominated once again.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Yep, right shoulder is _messed up_ from destroying the controller with Itachi-level hand-speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JB was a problem that arised to solve another problem? So if you agree to get rid of this, I'm guessing you agree to removing kunais/throwing utensils all together? 

No JB = problems with this new system. If you have no knj bars, someone can just walk up to you and taunt you by pretending to attack so you block and then they grab you. If you cant JB, when you try to jump, they can just throw an explosive.. which would = automatic ougi for them.

If JB is a problem, there will only be more problems if it be removed. Best to keep it in, but restrict it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

i vote the guard bounce be removed.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i vote the guard bounce be removed.



Pussy ass, bitch ass, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass. 

Naa i'm just kidding... do you really think it's that cheap, dude?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

bitch u better be kidding  lol jk! 

sometimes, just when people dash me and use supports.  otherwise i'm definatly fine with the tweaked battle system.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i vote the guard bounce be removed.



YES. Guard bounce was the _stupidest_ shit that game had to offer  Those who have nothing to complain about this haven't played the game, period ph

UNS1's method was perfect and worked flawlessly. Less ways to corrupt this with stupid dash + support and all that nonsense. It's a minor problem but I hope they change it back to the way it was


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

UNS1 was... perfect?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> UNS1 was... perfect?



better than UNS2 

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> better than UNS2
> 
> -LS-



This, by far.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> UNS1 was... perfect?



Compared to NUNS1, NUNS 2 felt like a down grade.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> better than UNS2
> 
> -LS-


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

That's probably why I don't understand... 

I never played NUNS 1.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol, Ninja Storm 1 was way better then 2.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, Ninja Storm 1 was way better then 2.



He comes at the right moments


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

I still play NUNS2 but I don't touch NUNS1 anymore.
Nuns2's story mode is way better.
Characters are better.
And fighting system is better.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 18, 2011)

That's the thing, Who cares about story in a Naruto game. Just watch the anime or read the books in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2011)

Hopefully the Story  mode for NUNS G is as good as NUNS 2. 

Also can't wait to cream you guys online in NUNS G.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I still play NUNS2 but *I don't touch NUNS1 anymore.*
> 
> *And fighting system is better.*



You don't remember NUNS1 yet you feel bold with that statement...  

I'm not surprised



Black Titan said:


> Hopefully the Story  mode for NUNS G is as good as NUNS 2.
> 
> Also can't wait to cream you guys online in NUNS G.



Wait till you face me


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Hopefully the Story  mode for NUNS G is as good as NUNS 2.
> 
> Also can't wait to *cream you guys* *online in NUNS G. [*


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 18, 2011)

I find UNS2 to be more enjoyable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Hopefully the Story  mode for NUNS G is as good as NUNS 2.
> 
> Also can't wait to cream you guys online in NUNS G.


dont think it will be as good as CC2 are concentrating more on the fighting.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Wait till you face me



who's your best character for use IN NUNS2? 

I'm boss with Sage Naruto.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> who's your best character for use IN NUNS2?
> 
> I'm boss with Sage Naruto.



Some of my pros; Jiraiya, Tsunade, Kakashi, Tobi

And SM Naruto is easy to predict


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> That's the thing, Who cares about story in a Naruto game. Just watch the anime or read the books in my humble opinion.



Maybe I'm a selfish bastard for saying this, but I want both.

Give a good fighter and a good story-mode, no bullshit excuses about why there should one over the other.

Make a good game in every way possible, CC2 has making been these games since 2003 and should have all their bases covered.

Moving on to the next game shouldn't mean sacrificing aspects that was built-on in previous titles, it should mean all-around improvements.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 18, 2011)

I like Accel's story mode. 5 made it better but then heroes 3 just turned it to shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2011)

i like both UNS1 & 2 but i can see why most people are pissed with the cut backs. 

EDIT: i just checked again on the IGN article on generations, one statement said "various UI components are being tweaked to make the experience more accessible and logical to both new and veteran players alike.". could "various UI components" mean they're doing something about stuff like guard jumping and bouncing?


----------



## Saru (Sep 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> JB was a problem that arised to solve another problem? So if you agree to get rid of this, I'm guessing you agree to removing kunais/throwing utensils all together?
> 
> No JB = problems with this new system. If you have no knj bars, someone can just walk up to you and taunt you by pretending to attack so you block and then they grab you. If you cant JB, when you try to jump, they can just throw an explosive.. which would = automatic ougi for them.
> 
> If JB is a problem, there will only be more problems if it be removed. Best to keep it in, but restrict it.



No, ninja tools are one of those essential things I was talking about (jutsu, Ougis, etc.). Getting rid of them would be silly. Just fix the chakra shuriken to make it less OP, or balance the characters out. It wouldn't be a bad thing to give people incentive Awakenings some use, you know. 

Having to face the fact that you're probably going to _actually_ *take damage* shouldn't ruin the battle system for you. 

But this just one situation...

My real point was 



> JB was a problem that arised to solve another problem



this, yes.

And, TBH, I can defeat most people without JBing. In fact, I almost never do it. The only time I've ever resorted to it (towards the end of my career) was when my opponents Team UJ was ready to go.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2011)

Viridium said:


> \]The only time I've ever resorted to it (towards the end of my career) was when my opponents Team UJ was ready to go.



And how would that work for you if that was spammed while JB was taken out? 

When you face the insane pros you'll see why it isn't wise to remove JB completely... I hardly use JB either, and defeat all my opponents without having to use it. But as I said, to counter some of those things that would equal absolute disaster, you have to JB, which is why it's needed.


----------



## Saru (Sep 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And how would that work for you if that was spammed while JB was taken out?
> 
> When you face the insane pros you'll see why it isn't wise to remove JB completely... I hardly use JB either, and defeat all my opponents without having to use it. But as I said, to counter some of those things that would equal absolute disaster, you have to JB, which is why it's needed.



I suggested balancing it. 

And trust me, I've fought pros. 

PSN ID: RamboTheory

I'm in the top 200, or something. Well, I was... I got bored with online after all the people who wanted to fight someone with my amount of Points/Rank was a JBer, or a Sasori-user. 

Actually, my rank may have fallen. I think I lost my last battle and my BP went from 9999999 to 99999165, or something. 

But I don't get it, Aeion. 

You wouldn't want to fix the chakra shuriken? You would rather ignore that problem, and ameliorate JBing, focus on something else? If you _fixed_ the chakra shuriken, then it would *eliminate* the _need_ to JB (in that situation). Wouldn't that be the more logical solution?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

Jesus, son.. You're nuts.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2011)

Viridium said:


> You wouldn't want to fix the chakra shuriken? You would rather ignore that problem, and ameliorate JBing, focus on something else? If you _fixed_ the chakra shuriken, then it would *eliminate* the _need_ to JB (in that situation). Wouldn't that be the more logical solution?



See.. this is the thing; You're limiting your ideals by assuming chakra kunai was the only cause of JB. All awakenings = JB. Team ougi spam = JB. Grab baiting = JB. Repetitive assault supports (Hidan, Chiyo) = JB. As I've said earlier, JB isn't a hindrance to the game. JB is a necessity for these issues. Worrying about chakra kunai is just worrying about the icing on the cake. If you want to get rid of this system, by the examples provided above, you could see how the game could become more problematic than before.

Another thing too, you may be able to get out of these situations with your so called skill, but why should that have to make normal players who just want to play the game for fun have to suffer so much for something that should've been balanced and non-corrupted to begin with? I definitely don't want JB to remain the way it was in UNS2, and I sure as well don't want it to be removed completely. Just tweaked, restricted, or balanced, like most of the other problems cc2 has managed to fix so far


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

What is JBing ? Explain to me.


----------



## G (Sep 19, 2011)

Jump blocking.
You do it by holding the trigger and jumping at the same time.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

Skill Tactic?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, I hate that tatic. Always annoying.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Skill Tactic?



No such thing in these games.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> No such thing in these games.



There actually are a lot of skill tactics in this game. You just probably didn't play to the degree to witness any.

Only problem is that the abused ones are more evident than the innocent ones.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rasengan is a skill tactic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpnWV7wSd88&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2011)

Are we ever going to see anything but that demo?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Are we ever going to see anything but that demo?



Probably a month before release.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

probably not at the moment


----------



## flashyondy (Sep 19, 2011)

danzo vs sasuke pic our at gamestop.com


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2011)

They sure like to keep shit secret even though it probably won't be all that exciting anyway.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> No such thing in these games.



This man is telling the truth.


----------



## flashyondy (Sep 19, 2011)

i would link the images but the wont let me


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gamespot is shit, it's pics from Narutimate Impact on psp.


----------



## flashyondy (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## flashyondy (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## flashyondy (Sep 19, 2011)

ne one kno how to had the pics


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

.........???  can't you send the link to the site instead?


----------



## flashyondy (Sep 19, 2011)

my fault i thought it was worth a shot


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

My face when near the end I thought they were going to clash.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

LulZ Guyz Danzo vs Sasuke.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> My face when near the end I thought they were going to clash.



wait, they were gonna clash? :amazed


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol pictures of Impact labelled as Generations


----------



## Blatman (Sep 19, 2011)

really wanna see gamplay of new characters! The raikage and Susano'o Sasuke have literally be killed now. When I get to be Sasuke however people won't get bored


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

I didn't really understand your post, son.. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpnWV7wSd88&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Did anyone notice the "L2" under the KnJ bar in the gameplay?


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 19, 2011)

^Yup, I believe it will work like:

L1/R1 = Supports
L2 = Knj
R2 = Block

Now CC2, do something with the right analog stick. heh


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2011)

Right analog stick has so much potential...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

well atleast this means we won't see anymore retarded twitching going online from now on.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> well atleast this means we won't see anymore retarded twitching going online from now on.



Twitching can easily done with one finger/one shoulder button


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hold Triangle and Use right analog to form hand seals to create different Jutsu.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

but even if you twitch guard for R2 it still won't activate KnJ without L2


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> There actually are a lot of skill tactics in this game. You just probably didn't play to the degree to witness any.
> 
> Only problem is that the abused ones are more evident than the innocent ones.



By all means link some videos of high level play and examples of the execution required to perform AT's in the game.


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to man up and ask for your parents creditcard to buy a kids anime game online, cuz this shit looks _gooood_


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 19, 2011)

Or just have a job.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but even if you twitch guard for R2 it still won't activate KnJ without L2



I obviously meant the Kn/j shoulder button


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

but can the KnJ button guard?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hold Triangle and Use right analog to form hand seals to create different Jutsu.



This.. It's so staightforward. I remember suggesting something along the lines of this earlier in this thread, or in UNS2 thread. It could make the game quite diverse if implemented 

I'm sure one reason cc2 doesn't add 3-5 jutsu for each character is because they couldn't find a way to implement it all at once without having to pre-select it like in Storm 1.



Violent-nin said:


> By all means link some videos of high level play and examples of the execution required to perform AT's in the game.



It's pretty damn easy to form your own strategy/tactics, you really need me to find other people doing it to help you understand this concept? 

Given such, I'll find some videos, but at the moment I'm rather busy. Take for granted, I will though


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's pretty damn easy to form your own strategy/tactics, you really need me to find other people doing it to help you understand this concept?
> 
> Given such, I'll find some videos, but at the moment I'm rather busy. Take for granted, I will though



Oh I know perfectly well how most people would implement a certain strategy/tactic to exploit the simple system the game lives on. What I fail to see is how any of these tactics showcase the amount of skill the player has and his execution. If something lacks true depth it's very hard to argue there's real skill involved.

It would be interesting to find out what's the average amount of time spent in the lab by a high player for this game.


----------



## Nello (Sep 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Or just have a job.



That's just lack of ambition


----------



## Saru (Sep 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> See.. this is the thing; You're limiting your ideals by assuming chakra kunai was the only cause of JB. All awakenings = JB. Team ougi spam = JB. Grab baiting = JB. Repetitive assault supports (Hidan, Chiyo) = JB. As I've said earlier, JB isn't a hindrance to the game. JB is a necessity for these issues. Worrying about chakra kunai is just worrying about the icing on the cake. If you want to get rid of this system, by the examples provided above, you could see how the game could become more problematic than before.
> 
> Another thing too, you may be able to get out of these situations with your so called skill, but why should that have to make normal players who just want to play the game for fun have to suffer so much for something that should've been balanced and non-corrupted to begin with? I definitely don't want JB to remain the way it was in UNS2, and I sure as well don't want it to be removed completely. Just tweaked, restricted, or balanced, like most of the other problems cc2 has managed to fix so far



I wasn't placing a limit on anything, it's just that you kept bringing the situation up in rebuttal.

And "normal players" don't have to worry about it. We're talking 'pros' here. A lot of normal players don't even know what JBing is. They'd be almost completely unaffected.

And TBH, Awakenings could use tweaking and balancing.

Though, JBing... It is the only around Hidan's support rape. 

But like I said, I think they should fix these problems so we can eliminate the need for JBing/blocking in the air altogether.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2011)

I am happy to see some developments taking place.

Now that the KnJ was fixed it should be a much engaging game and there won't be so much complains, I like the bar the was created for the amount of subtitutions you can made.

I am intrigued by that announcement of having a Kakashi Gaiden, Minato and Itachi storyline in the game. In some way I could see how it would be done: we'll play the Kakashi Gaiden story (I guess we'll have a boss fight against the Iwa nin that kidnapped Rin with Obito as support) till Kakashi gains the Sharingan but I am unsure of Minato and Itachi. Minato's storyline in the manga (and fights) are only against Madara in the Kushina flashback and against Jounin A during the war arc flashback and both things won't happen in this game since this mid-quel is only covering Kage Summit arc in terms of Shippuuden. 

Same thing goes for Itachi, maybe they could stretch his fight against Akatsuki Orochimaru or make you play as him during the Uchiha Massacre, slaying your Uchiha kinsmen till you kill Fugaku & Mikoto and ending with mind-raping little Sasuke before you leave the village (this is starting to look like that "No Russian" mission from Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2).

Not sure how I feel about those "anime sequences" we are gonna have in the game, I would need to see them first before judging.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpnWV7wSd88&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Did anyone notice the "L2" under the KnJ bar in the gameplay?



Man the video ended just when it was getting better. 

I realized that now the Awakenings have like their own jutsus/ougis unlike in UNS2, in a vid before I saw A doing a different Lariat in his Awakening and in this one KN1 did his Vermillion Rasengan. I hope they also let us choose them in their Awakened forms in the character roster, that would make my day.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2011)

You bring up an interesting point about the story mode. I'm remembering an old Dragon Ball Z Budokai game having different story modes for seperate characters that were unlocked through each other. I'd love if we got something like that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2. Just saiyan.


----------



## Saru (Sep 19, 2011)

Sennin, your sig is pretty dope...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2011)

you can do an ougi in your awakening now???


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 19, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Sennin, your sig is pretty dope...



For real, I even repped him for it.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2. Just saiyan.


No I think it was Budokai 3, the one before the Tenkaichi games.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Hold Triangle and Use right analog to form hand seals to create different Jutsu.


That'd be a serious pain in the ass to do, keeping one finger on the Triangle button while simultaneously reaching for the right analog-stick? No, just no...

I think keeping the way we do jutsus is fine, just allow us to use different jutsus by using the left analog (*left/right/up/down and /\ + O*)



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Man the video ended just when it was getting better.
> 
> I realized that now the Awakenings have like their own jutsus/ougis unlike in UNS2, in a vid before I saw A doing a different Lariat in his Awakening and in this one KN1 did his Vermillion Rasengan. I hope they also let us choose them in their Awakened forms in the character roster, that would make my day.


Awakenings don't have their own Ougis and awakening-specific Jutsu/forms were around in the last game, but only a few characters had any awakening changes whatsoever (which could be the same for this game as well).


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but can the KnJ button guard?



I guess we can't say for certain, atm


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 20, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> That'd be a serious pain in the ass to do, keeping one finger on the Triangle button while simultaneously reaching for the right analog-stick? No, just no...



It doesn't necessarily have to be in that format, just in a form of allowing all jutsu to be accessible to one character through an organized form of button input, much like the example you provided below:



> allow us to use different jutsus by using the left analog (*left/right/up/down and /\ + O*)








> Awakenings don't have their own Ougis and awakening-specific Jutsu/forms were around in the last game, but only a few characters had any awakening changes whatsoever (which could be the same for this game as well).



Actually, no awakenings in UNS2 had their own cinema-induced jutsu, like Ei in Generations shows with Lariat. So this excites me that cc2 is being more versatile with awakenings. 

Awakenings in UNS1 were legendary, awakenings in UNS2 were bland and didn't have the flavor they did in Storm 1. Maybe they can try to recover this and bring it back to its previous glory, we shall see soon enough


----------



## Rama (Sep 20, 2011)

I was fighting today online and I notice people are shuriken spamming a lot more(not normal shuriken jumping) I means chakra shurikens with support characters(Deidara: Itachi and Hidan) while jumping. This tactic wasn't new to me and easily to counter in the past but people are starting to get good at it. I try to escape the shurikens by guarding or knj but chakra shurikens like Deidara combined with Itachi just follow me and its is hard to counter that stuff but it can be done. They stay far away and if I try to chakra dash they use Hidan.  Knj was really helpful to escape in those situations but now with Knj limited I fear people are gonna be using this tactics more often.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

Trust me, you'll see the same shit in this upcoming one.


----------



## G (Sep 20, 2011)

> Same thing goes for Itachi, maybe they could stretch his fight against Akatsuki Orochimaru or make you play as him during the Uchiha Massacre, slaying your Uchiha kinsmen till you kill Fugaku & Mikoto and ending with mind-raping little Sasuke before you leave the village (this is starting to look like that "No Russian" mission from Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2).


That'd be awesome
Though it wouldn't have any blood


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 20, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I was fighting today online and I notice people are shuriken spamming a lot more(not normal shuriken jumping) I means chakra shurikens with support characters(Deidara: Itachi and Hidan) while jumping. This tactic wasn't new to me and easily to counter in the past but people are starting to get good at it. I try to escape the shurikens by guarding or knj but chakra shurikens like Deidara combined with Itachi just follow me and its is hard to counter that stuff but it can be done. They stay far away and if I try to chakra dash they use Hidan.  Knj was really helpful to escape in those situations but now with Knj limited I fear people are gonna be using this tactics more often.



That's exactly what I was afraid of, but as Viridium stated earlier, with a bit of skill it's possible to overcome such things. 

Instead of chakra dashing from such a far distance, try to get close, around mid-range to the opponent. Right after he throws the kunais is when you chakra dash. You'll hit him the same moment he lands on the ground after jumpnig. If he calls Hidan, you'll have time to retreat and reform another battle plan


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a dream! 

I have a dream, where I will be able to pick a character I like and have a balanced match!
I have a dream, where the outcome of the match won't depend on who can mash the guard button more! 
I have a dream, where I won't have to pick broken support to cover up for a broken ougi start up!
I have a dream, where pulling off a combo string won't be impossible!
I have a dream, where chakra will be limited to an extent and used conservatively! 
I have a dream where awakened characters won't be able to drain all your health within seconds. 

Long live NUNS!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 20, 2011)

it seems its will be a long dream for you, hope you wake up. because ONLINE is the reason why the all these gameplay mechanic dont factor, I m sure If Accel 2 had online it would surfer from the same stuff, ppl will always exploit anything anyways. 

 For me, I m more interested in having more combos, aerial extra combos, aerial grabs and using all my jutsu in-game, more than atleast 2 ougi per character. As for online, I m dont play it much so it doesnt affect me at all,and I m not the competitive sort gamewise so I dont kill myself over losing to others.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Trust me, you'll see the same shit in this upcoming one.



Shion speaks the truth.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Trust me, you'll see the same shit in this upcoming one.



does that apply to storm 3 then?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 20, 2011)

Can anyone confirm or deny Rm mode naruto for this game?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 20, 2011)

Erio Touwa said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny Rm mode naruto for this game?


They said story goes up until the point where Naruto and Sasuke meet again, after Sasuke's fight with Danzou so I doubt we will see RM Naruto this time around, would be cool though.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

*Naruto Generations to Have Over 62 Playable Characters*



> President of CyberConnect2, Hiroshi Matsuyama, recently sat down with the folks at Ruliweb.com and discussed Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations and Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Impact. There were a few interesting revelations, and since the interview isn’t in English, we’ll them below!
> _Generations will have more than 62 characters, which will be more than Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja 5
> Generations will cover from the start of Naruto to the start of the war in Naruto Shippuden.
> In Generations, L2 will be a dedicated substiution jutsu button and R2 will be a dedicated guard button on the PS3
> ...



*Source:* 

Sounds promising.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 20, 2011)

slightly disappointed with only 62+ characters, microsofts fault? If a dvd ps2 game can fit around 60 characters then we should get considerably more but no, microsoft still have dvd only support, then we will waste money on DLC(if they decide to charge, they didnt for Storm1). Was expecting 80+ characters


----------



## Badalight (Sep 20, 2011)

How much did NUNS2 have?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

62 sounds pretty good for this game.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> 62 sounds pretty good for this game.



I agree.

I'd hate see more characters with a moveset like Karin's in NUNS2 (NOT saying she's a bad character, just saying I didn't like her moveset in NUNS2)


----------



## Myri (Sep 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> How much did NUNS2 have?



I think 42 in total, IIRC


----------



## Blatman (Sep 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'd hate see more characters with a moveset like Karin's in NUNS2 (NOT saying she's a bad character, just saying I didn't like her moveset in NUNS2)



I'd say, up to where the anime is now we've seen alot of nin with their own jutsus and styles. Karin isnt even a fighter type and when CC2 get creative they give good movesets(hanabi,anbu kakashi, itachi based on 1 fight in the old hero games). Theres gonna be some support onlys that should really be playable i fear.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Blatman said:


> I'd say, up to where the anime is now we've seen alot of nin with their own jutsus and styles. Karin isnt even a fighter type and when CC2 get creative they give good movesets(hanabi,anbu kakashi, itachi based on 1 fight in the old hero games). Theres gonna be some support onlys that should really be playable i fear.



I actually think it'll have a good balance of playable characters and support characters.

But time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

anyhow 62 playable characters sounds like a best bet, i'm just hoping we get to see more of the mechanic changes and a new demo to show off soon.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Me likey. I know I will like this a lot.

Can't wait for next year.

Oh well, Ultimate ninja Impact will probably settle my cravings for a while.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

will ninja impact have as much characters as storm 2? cause i don't see orochimaru, asuma, onoki or mei in the character roser.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 20, 2011)

62 characters? I was expecting something to the tune of 100.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 20, 2011)

About 62 sounds about right. People expecting much more than Rookies, Kages, Zabuza, Haku, and Kimimaro are kidding themselves.



Scizor said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'd hate see more characters with a moveset like Karin's in NUNS2 (NOT saying she's a bad character, just saying I didn't like her moveset in NUNS2)



Don't be afraid to say it. Karin is a terrible character.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

plus remember this ISN'T storm 3, expect more characters over 100 to be on that game instead.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 20, 2011)

With all the Edo Tensei garbage shenanigans of reviving characters previously unheard of, we can expect a lot of fluff in Storm 3's roster, but little that's actually worthwhile.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Naruto Generations to Have Over 62 Playable Characters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

140.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, this sounds nice. I'm looking forward again.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> plus remember this ISN'T storm 3, expect more characters over 100 to be on that game instead.



never know, storm 3 could just be the shinobi war arc and onwards if the series continues, this is a game for parts 1 and 2, Storm 3 might not be


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm... Melee cancel proceeding with the triangle button? This game continues to prove its worth  I'm actually pretty hyped for this again. Just a few more scans/demos and I'd be going offfff


----------



## Rama (Sep 20, 2011)

> President of CyberConnect2, Hiroshi Matsuyama, recently sat down with the folks at Ruliweb.com and discussed Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations and Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Impact. There were a few interesting revelations, and since the interview isn?t in English, we?ll them below!
> Generations will have more than 62 characters, which will be more than Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja 5
> *Generations will cover from the start of Naruto to the start of the war in Naruto Shippuden.*
> In Generations, L2 will be a dedicated substiution jutsu button and R2 will be a dedicated guard button on the PS3
> ...



  if this is true then its until chapter 515, so RM Naruto might be possible.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay guys, maybe this is just me but I'm hyped now


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 20, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Okay guys, maybe this is just me but I'm hyped now



It's not just you, dear comrade


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I will buy this game now. Hope it starts with Minato arc, then Kakashi/Itachia dn buildsinto Njaruto's story. That would b e boss


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's not just you, dear comrade



You are (not) alone my good friend.  if RM mode is playable in this game then i will main him >>>>>>>>>>> everyone else in generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 20, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I think I will buy this game now. Hope it starts with Minato arc, then Kakashi/Itachia dn buildsinto Njaruto's story. That would b e boss



You got a little drowsy nearing the end, huh? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> You are (not) alone my good friend.  if RM mode is playable in this game then i will main him >>>>>>>>>>> everyone else in generations.



I wonder if they're going to make him a separate character or just an awakening. Either way, RM Naruto in this game = boss 

I wonder... if they're going as far as to RM Naruto... are they going to conclude what happened on the island? AKA wrapping up Kisame vs Gai, because if Samehada mode is in this game as well, this is an automatic buy


----------



## Saru (Sep 20, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I was fighting today online and I notice people are shuriken spamming a lot more(not normal shuriken jumping) I means chakra shurikens with support characters(Deidara: Itachi and Hidan) while jumping. This tactic wasn't new to me and easily to counter in the past but people are starting to get good at it. I try to escape the shurikens by guarding or knj but chakra shurikens like Deidara combined with Itachi just follow me and its is hard to counter that stuff but it can be done. They stay far away and if I try to chakra dash they use Hidan.  Knj was really helpful to escape in those situations but now with Knj limited I fear people are gonna be using this tactics more often.



Lol. 

Chakra shuriken.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wonder... if they're going as far as to RM Naruto... are they going to conclude what happened on the island? AKA wrapping up Kisame vs Gai, because if Samehada mode is in this game as well, this is an automatic buy



that is if they really are going towards confining jinchuriki arc.  they could've meant the "war" quote from madara during the kage summit arc where he delcared war on the 5 great nation.


----------



## Saru (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate to be a downer, but doesn't 62 seem to be an odd number to stop at? And low?

Are they still in the process of finalizing the character roster list? I wonder... ? 



And I'm glad they _are_ stopping right after Tobi vs. Konan and the sixth coffin's appearance (presumably). 

I predict a KCM Naruto Fragment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

i hear even with the 62 roster we're still missing some characters from storm 1 & 2


----------



## Saru (Sep 20, 2011)

42+20=62.

42+ ...

Konoha 12
Haku
Zabuza 
Team Minato (without Rin)
Kage
Danzo
Lil' Sand Siblings
Sound 5
Anko
Shizune
Kurenai
ANBU Itachi
KCM Naruto (? )
Orochimaru with no arms
Hiruzen
Tobirama
Hashirama

I don't think my list is too crazy, and just that much is waaay more than 62.

Almost 80.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

Them Sound 5 better be in.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You got a little drowsy nearing the end, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD. It's gettin past my bedtime


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

I just want Anko, Shizune and .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2011)

Viridium said:


> 42+20=62.
> 
> 42+ ...
> 
> ...



intresting.....how about this kind of list? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



01. Naruto Uzumaki (Pre-Time Skip)
02. Naruto Uzumaki (Part 2)
03. Sakura Haruno (Pre-Time Skip)
04. Sakura Haruno (Part 2)
05. Shikamaru Nara (Pre-Time Skip)
06. Shikamaru Nara (Part 2)
07. Choji Akimichi (Pre-Time Skip)
08. Choji Akimichi (Part 2)
09. Ino Yamanaka (Pre-Time Skip)
10. Ino Yamanaka (Part 2)
11. Kiba Inuzuka (Pre-Time Skip)
12. Kiba Inuzuka (Part 2)
13. Shino Aburame (Pre-Time Skip)
14. Shino Aburame (Part 2)
15. Hinata Hyuga (Pre-Time Skip)
16. Hinata Hyuga (Part 2)
17. Rock Lee (Pre-Time Skip)
18. Rock Lee (Part 2)
19. Neji Hyuga (Pre-Time Skip)
20. Neji Hyuga (Part 2)
21. Tenten (Pre-Time Skip)
22. Tenten (Part 2)
23. Kakashi Hatake
24. Yamato
25. Asuma Sarutobi
26. Might Guy
27. Jiraiya
28. Tsunade
29. Sai
30. Danzo Shimura
31. Minato Namikaze
32. Kakashi Hatake (Kid)
33. Obito Uchiha
34. Gaara (Pre-Time Skip)
35. Kazekage Gaara
36. Kankuro (Pre-Time Skip)
37. Kankuro (Part 2)
38. Temari (Pre-Time Skip)
39. Temari (Part 2)
40. Lady Chiyo
41. Killer Bee
42. Raikage (A)
43. Tsuchikage (Ohnoki)
44. Mizukage (Mei Terumi)
45. Zabuza Momochi
46. Haku
47. Sasuke Uchiha (Pre-Time Skip)
48. Sasuke Uchiha (Part 2)
49. Suigetsu
50. Jugo
51. Karin
52. Orochimaru
53. Kabuto Yakushi
54. Itachi Uchiha
55. Kisame Hoshigaki
56. Deidara
57. Sasori (With 3rd Kazekage)
58. Kakuzu
59. Hidan
60. Konan
61. Pain
62. Madara Uchiha




i hope sound 4 will be in though. 

EDIT: i just looked very closely at the sub bar and it turns out it will only load IF you get damaged, which means KnJ doesn't have a reloading timing.  although i'm sure other's have figured this out.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 20, 2011)

So does this mean I can kick somebody's ass as solely Madara now?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

The twins will be the mains'.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, all of the Naruto storyline including the Iron Country/Kage Summit & Jinchuuriki Confinement arcs till chapter 515. I wasn't expecting that. This means that we'll have Boss fights such as Naruto vs Kyuubi (maybe even Naruto vs Yami-Naruto in the Waterfalls of Truth too) and 7 Gates Gai (new confirmed Awakening I guess as as well) vs Kisame in the Kumo island.

With this direction now I can clearly see what they meant with the Minato storyline, you'll play as him during the Kyuubi's attack 16 years and most likely have a Boss battle against Madara and also a small one against Kyuubi while Kushina restrains it. Awesome. We now have the Kakashi Gaiden & Minato story modes covered, only Itachi's remains and that one is still looking hard to picture.

A 62 amount of characters seems okay. I hope that among those are Hashirama, Tobirama and the Sound 4. I was thinking that since this is a Generations titled mid-quel game we might get as well characters such as Anko, Ibiki, Ebisu or Hayate (even Kotetsu and Izumo) but I think that'll be asking too much.

Since they are going covering all of Part I and bits of Part II (not sure how the latter will work since they did a pretty good job in UNS2 although with lots of favoritism towards Naruto's fights) I hope we get the Boss fight that should've been in UNS2 between Sasuke and Killer Bee in that Kumo mountain and also deliver some important fights from Part I that were not given justice in UNS1.



Gaiash said:


> You bring up an interesting point about the story mode. I'm remembering an old Dragon Ball Z Budokai game having different story modes for seperate characters that were unlocked through each other. I'd love if we got something like that.



It might end up being like that.



G said:


> That'd be awesome
> Though it wouldn't have any blood



True. Honestly I am all for an all-out Boss fight between Itachi and Akatsuki Orochimaru and it wouldn't be past CC2 to do that. Just look at the treatment they gave to the Kakashi training fight and Sasuke reunion in the game, they were blatantly epic compared to the manga.



Yagami1211 said:


> Okay guys, maybe this is just me but I'm hyped now



I am as well a bit. 



Viridium said:


> I predict a KCM Naruto Fragment.



I can see this happening. KCM Naruto is likely to be saved for Storm 3. But with only seeing it for a small moment will already be epic.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just want Hashirama and Tobirama.

THEY BETTER BE IN THERE CC2!

Please CC2...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2011)

^Agreed. And have Hiruzen's Boss fight against them & Orochimaru. That is one of those fights from Part I that were not treated as they should have been in UNS1.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

Madara playabe instead of Tobi.


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

62 is too many, starting to become a DBZ game where 3/4s of the roster are useless and no one picks them.
If characters keep stacking you will eventually get ones like Konohamaru and his friends


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 20, 2011)

anbu kakashi and anbu danzo and anbu yamato


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hidan better be in.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

7 gates gai is going to kick so much fuckin ass that it will rip a new hole in.. well.. my ass.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 21, 2011)

nothing to be hyped about. there are about 44 characters in storm 2, and 25 in storm 1, add both together except for the reoccuring characters which will be, sannin(3),itachi,kisame,kakashi,guy,kabuto. thats 9 characters that will be added to the shippuuden cast.
so we have 16 characters ported to the new version. 44+25=69-9=60 characters we know are in the game for sure.
added are... 5 kages,young kakashi and young obito,possibly young minato,haku,zabuza. thats 70 characters thus far.

62 is a little number.
No sound 5 yet, previous hokages(1st and 2nd),anko,kurenai,Konohamaru(no idea) more characters than Accel 2, sure but thats because of the amount of akatsuki added, if not accel 2 retains the biggest character list.(forget if anbu kakashi was even part of it)


----------



## slickcat (Sep 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> intresting.....how about this kind of list?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



spoiler corrected, it already exceeds 62 by alot, and these are character slots. hope they really add sound 4 and 1st and second hokages as playables.

@corran, this cant be like dbz, where all the characters moves are the same, even in the accel games each characters jutsus and combos were distinctive from the tenkaichi series or budokai series( only their special attacks single them out from the repetitive combos that all the casts have. If you ve played any storm game, No character plays alike, adding more to it is even better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2011)

oh wow. :amazed either it could be a mistranslation or we're due for some unlockable characters then. regardless i'm still hyped like everyone else is


----------



## slickcat (Sep 21, 2011)

well if they consider the preskip and timeskip character as one character we just might have more in the game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> 62 is too many, starting to become a DBZ game where 3/4s of the roster are useless and no one picks them.
> If characters keep stacking you will eventually get ones like Konohamaru and his friends


It's not like DBZ games since everyone has their individual moveset/animations, plus CC2 has already laid the groundwork for characters in previous games. Outside of new characters, everybody else would get some alterations to their moveset or stay the same. 


slickcat said:


> well if they consider the preskip and timeskip character as one character we just might have more in the game.


Well they said *more than 62 characters* so assuming they're counting the characters we already know ( PTS versions, Kages, Danzo, Obito, Young Kakashi, Zabuza and Haku), we could still be in for a couple of surprises regarding the characters we want.

We can also eliminate Lars from this roster, but don't count-out any other promotional characters from other NB games.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2011)

How many characters did Ultimate Ninja 5 have?


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im sure there will be DLC for this game also.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 21, 2011)

slickcat said:


> nothing to be hyped about. there are about 44 characters in storm 2, and 25 in storm 1, add both together except for the reoccuring characters which will be, sannin(3),itachi,kisame,kakashi,guy,kabuto. thats 9 characters that will be added to the shippuuden cast.
> so we have 16 characters ported to the new version. 44+25=69-9=60 characters we know are in the game for sure.
> added are... 5 kages,young kakashi and young obito,possibly young minato,haku,zabuza. thats 70 characters thus far.
> 
> ...


Plus there are those who aren't even playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Madara playabe instead of Tobi.


Instead? No! Both Madara and Tobi should be playable.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

It's the same guy with the same moves no? So why? ^


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> It's the same guy with the same moves no? So why? ^


Tobi would play like in Storm 2 while Madara would use more of an Uchiha style. Yes they are the same guy but  UNS2 had several Narutos and Sasukes so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## G (Sep 21, 2011)

I WANT 3 NEJIS
PRE TS, POST TS
AND



GOLDEN BYAKUGAN NEJI
MOST OP CHARACTER EVER
AWWWW YEAHHH
HIS COMBOS WOULD BE 647474 PALMS AND HIS OUGI WOULD BE 83849594020405 PALMS
Just a random thought.
ignore this post


----------



## G (Sep 21, 2011)

Asura would be cool addition.
and in fact i'm pretty sure he'll get in.
Because... Storm 2 had Lars.
Nah.. I think he's too manly for game like Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations.
And because he's Asura.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 21, 2011)

Wonder what's taking Danzo so long


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 21, 2011)

Tobi will have a goofy set. Madara more of a serious fighter. Teleportation & fireball jutsu.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone want another health bar on generations?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 21, 2011)

Itachi story mode O.O SOLD! 

So we aren't getting Konan v Madara are we?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 21, 2011)

^ This actually goes all the way from the beginning of the series to the beginning of the Fourth Ninja War.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 21, 2011)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Itachi story mode O.O SOLD!
> 
> So we aren't getting Konan v Madara are we?



Most likely not. It was surprising for us to go as far as to Confining Jinchuuriki arc, going farther than that would be asking for a lot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 21, 2011)

It would. A Naruto vs Kyuubi boss fight would be great.

Will we able to play with s giant Kyuubi like we did with Hachibi.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2011)

wow....62 characters reavealed???


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 21, 2011)

Whoa! The story of Itachi? 

CC2, you sure know how to get in my pants sell a game.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 21, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It would. A Naruto vs Kyuubi boss fight would be great.
> 
> Will we able to play with s giant Kyuubi like we did with Hachibi.


Kyuubi as a playable character would be fantastic but I really doubt they'd include him.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2011)

Want more characters dammit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2011)

He would literally cover the entire screen.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It's not like DBZ games since everyone has their individual moveset/animations, plus CC2 has already laid the groundwork for characters in previous games. Outside of new characters, everybody else would get some alterations to their moveset or stay the same.



Sorry, didn't make my comparison clearly, my bad. What I mean is when you get so many characters you over extend what the developers can balance. It becomes a war of spammable jutsus and awakenings like NS2 since it isn't balanced and once again all we have online is Sage Mode Narutos'.
I know each character has their own moveset/animations but it all comes down to balance. Or even making relevant movesets *looks at Karin*.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> anyone want another health bar on generations?


I think you should ask who doesn't want another another health bar (or even an extendable one). I'm sure most people here feel the fights are too short for their own good.


Corran said:


> Sorry, didn't make my comparison clearly, my bad. What I mean is when you get so many characters you over extend what the developers can balance. It becomes a war of spammable jutsus and awakenings like NS2 since it isn't balanced and once again all we have online is Sage Mode Narutos'.
> I know each character has their own moveset/animations but it all comes down to balance. Or even making relevant movesets *looks at Karin*.


The last part of my previous post (the one you quoted) pretty muchs covers that idea, either CC2 will or they won't. They're at least trying to balance out the fighting system itself, but we won't know about any existing character changes until they do a new demo with more characters, or when the game is released.


----------



## Myri (Sep 22, 2011)

I wonder what Teuchi's awakening will be? Ramen Mode?


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Sep 22, 2011)

MS81 said:


> wow....62 characters reavealed???



I wouldn't get to excited, most of those will be the characters from UNS1 that didnt make the second one. We will be lucky to see 10 new characters.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dat no new gameplay.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 22, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> I wouldn't get to excited, most of those will be the characters from UNS1 that didnt make the second one. We will be lucky to see 10 new characters.



This is what alot of people aren't really understanding. We're unlikely to get the likes of sound 4 etc. I wouldn't be surprised if the only new part 1 characters were zabuza and haku, then all the support onlys in that game in this one(as supports only). Was really expecting so much more.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone needs to calm down, it's not like anyone can beat out rasengan.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 22, 2011)

Probably hoping for too much, but if the game ends just before the war starts (unless I got that part wrong), wouldn't they include Madara with Rinnegan, Kisamehada (as an awakening) and Snake Kabuto?

Been checking around for a character list beyond the one at sayiansisland..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2011)

Why would the game end before the war, though? 

If anything, that should be one of the most important points in the game.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 22, 2011)

For me, I'd be fine with letting it go on as long as possible. I've just been starting to look for info about it, and the first things I found on that sayiansisland site was "62 characters, pre-timeskip and shippuden, game will go from the beginning up until the war." If that isn't correct, all the better.

Hunting for information was never my strong suite.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why would the game end before the war, though?
> 
> If anything, that should be one of the most important points in the game.



Because this isn't Ninja Storm 3.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 22, 2011)

Shi said:


> I wonder what Teuchi's awakening will be? Ramen Mode?



Madara Mode of course.


----------



## Myri (Sep 22, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Madara Mode of course.



So the Ramen Shop Owner is the real Uchiha Madara?


----------



## G (Sep 22, 2011)

Shi said:


> So the Ramen Shop Owner is the real Uchiha Madara?



Yeah
how behind are you?
Geez
that was revealed months ago..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2011)

Wtf the ramen guy is gonna be a character?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 22, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Wtf the ramen guy is gonna be a character?



I hope he's not playable.

Even support only is pushing it for him, imo


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah.. adding Karin was going far in UNS2 (I said it, come at me, mathafackas ), adding ramen-betch for any position would be crossing the line


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wait!? Ramen guy confirmed for storm?


----------



## Blatman (Sep 22, 2011)

We're getting 62 characters not 162 lol ramen guy Teuchi wouldnt have even been considered for this game!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm going to be looking forward to owning Minato users with Teuchi.

The winning animation would be funny.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 22, 2011)

This should tide me over until we get a game with Nagato, EMS Sasuke, and RM Naruto


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 22, 2011)

Can't wait for UNS3 with Nidaime Mizukage


----------



## Mochi (Sep 22, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 22, 2011)

Shi said:


> So the Ramen Shop Owner is the real Uchiha Madara?



They call him Uchiha Teuchi-sama.


----------



## Myri (Sep 22, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I'm going to be looking forward to owning Minato users with Teuchi.
> 
> The winning animation would be funny.



It would probably be him offering them Ramen to cheer them up 



G said:


> Yeah
> how behind are you?
> Geez
> that was revealed months ago..



Dude, spoiler tags!  I'm still reading when Ino curb-stomps Kabuto.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 22, 2011)

You're not even at the part where Udon solos Edo Itachi with his new fuuinjutsu? Dayum


----------



## Myri (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been too busy reading Sakura solo-ing Edo Nagato, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2011)

CC2 has set aside a mailing page dedicated to Generations. People have been sending in gameplay and online suggestions, myself included. So I'd jump on this opportunity to have your voice heard(again if you sent emails before):


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2011)

I asm so hyped now! :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2011)

best news ever!  now we can get rid of guard jumping along with a possible 3rd health bar!!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why would the game end before the war, though?
> 
> If anything, that should be one of the most important points in the game.


The war arc is incomplete in the manga. They can't include the arc without finishing it so they're stopping at the last arc that ended. Plus the anime hasn't even reached the war yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> best news ever!  now we can get rid of guard jumping along with a possible 3rd health bar!!



Guard jump doesn't need to be removed


----------



## slickcat (Sep 22, 2011)

they follow the anime, so it will take luck if confining jin arc is added at all, seeing as fillers still persist like migraine. Regardless. No news on Danzo yet, and sound 4, I m more interested in these guys being announced to make this a game buyer for me. Especially Danzo, and the guy who has 2 heads from sound 4 forgot his name.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

*CC2 Wants Fan Input on Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations*



> The desire to listen to the fans and constantly make a game better, that’s what truly makes a great developer! CyberConnect2 (CC2) is now accepting input from the fans in regards to Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations! They’ve created a page with a form dedicated solely to this. You can access it at .
> The first box on the form is for your name and the bigger box is for your input. CC2 most likely has translators so we don’t think submitting in English should be a problem.
> Tell CC2 about the characters that need to make an appearance, the costumes and transformations you want them to have, the stages where battles should take place, and any enhancements to the gameplay you would love to see! Direct them to the Saiyan Island wishlists if you agree, even in part with our utmost desires. This is your chance share your opinion with the phenomenal team to make the best video game series ever, even better!
> Thanks to Madara from the SI Forums for this news.



*Source: * 

Let's all use this opportunity to speak up.

But first throw our thoughts into an english>japanese tranlator


----------



## Jaga (Sep 23, 2011)

NEW TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2_etvlS3LU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2011)

I already messaged them about KNJ being more difficult to do and that the bar must get empty when you eat an opponent attack.

EDIT : ZOMG the trailer.


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaga said:


> NEW TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Holy shit dude! Thank you so much!
The trailer looks awesome !! I love how we are going to learn about Itachi's story and origins.

I sent them my wishlist, I will try and post it here later (it's too long...insert that's what she said joke here -> ... ) xD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2011)

Zabuza, Kisame, Raikage ... This games will be rated M for Manly !


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaga said:


> NEW TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Amazing. This really regenerates my hype.
They should release stuff more often, to keep us interested.

I REALLY look forward to playing as Obito.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh man! this will be a must-buy, the trailer looked awesome!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 23, 2011)

decent trailer, nothing we didnt already know. No danzo yet,plus this trailer is mad old since the scans show exactly what was happening in this trailer.

Minatos moveset didnt change either..LAME, was expecting the use of hiraishin like the WII games more often. anyways depends on what time of spring it will be released

also, I hope the underbridge level where Sasuke clashes with naruto is present in the game,because from what i can see at the end of the trailer, the story mode naruto fights sasuke in that green field.

@scizor, you re correct, it will be best if we had just one letter embodying the entire wants of the Forum rather than individual letters. If its marked as one forum its easier for them to target it coz its alot of peoples views in one sitting.


----------



## G (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2_etvlS3LU&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]
NEW TRAILER INCL ZABUZA HAKU AND KAGE GAMEPLAY


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2011)

G said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2_etvlS3LU&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]
> NEW TRAILER INCL ZABUZA HAKU AND KAGE GAMEPLAY



What ? Again ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2011)

Mizukage is freaking sexy! pek


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice trailer, also Naruto and Sasuke didn't fight one a grass field after the Danzou fight. 
I'm lazy to go check who mentioned that.. 

Want to play with young Kakashi and Obito! 

I wonder if the Kyuubi moment from the Haku fight is going to be Naruto's new or alternative awakening.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy shit. Fights we've always wanted to see? Kisame vs Itachi? This is getting interesting... 

Who knows, maybe they'll show prime Hiruzen or Madara vs Hashirama... It's not canon, but Kishimoto is involved in their projects, so it's sure to be awesome


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Holy shit. Fights we've always wanted to see? Kisame vs Itachi? This is getting interesting...
> 
> Who knows, maybe they'll show prime Hiruzen or Madara vs Hashirama... It's not canon, but Kishimoto is involved in their projects, so it's sure to be awesome



I find it peculiar they said something along the line of 'what the fans always wanted to see'..

I know Kishimoto's involved, but still: I do NOT want fillers in mah video gamez.

Though something like the 'what if' chapters of Dragonball Z budokai 1 could turn out awesome in this game.


----------



## G (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright. Judging by the looks of it, Haku's Ougi will probably have a startup just like Konan's Ougi from Storm 2.
Also, Kakashi Gaiden Minato will have the same awakening and grab, but new combos.
Wow Onoki's combos looked cool:33


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

G said:


> Wow Onoki's combos looked cool:33



Mei's too, imo


----------



## G (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah.....
Zabuza's looked pretty lame actually..


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 23, 2011)

That's alright though, I don't think combos are going to be relevant this time around either, that KnJ bar fills one bar up by the time combo finishes.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I find it peculiar they said something along the line of 'what the fans always wanted to see'..
> 
> I know Kishimoto's involved, but still: I do NOT want fillers in mah video gamez.
> 
> Though something like the 'what if' chapters of Dragonball Z budokai 1 could turn out awesome in this game.


I'm pretty sure it means we'll have different story modes for different characters.

*Story modes I expect*
Naruto's story
Sasuke's story
Sakura's story
Kakashi's story
Itachi's story
Konoha 12's story
Gaara's story
Haku and Zabuza's story
Jiraiya's story
Minato's story

*Story modes I want*
Sand Siblings' story (more chance for Sound Four and Hiruko to be playable)
Extra stories (battles with the movie villains)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2011)

mite b cool


----------



## G (Sep 23, 2011)

yea
_mite_ b              .


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> That's alright though, I don't think combos are going to be relevant this time around either, that KnJ bar fills one bar up by the time combo finishes.



I'm staying positive; what we've seen might just be the tip of the KnJ fix iceberg.



Gaiash said:


> I'm pretty sure it means we'll have different story modes for different characters.
> 
> *Story modes I expect*
> Naruto's story
> ...



Whatever it turns out to be, which I think is what you posted, I just hope it's awesome.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 23, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I wonder if the Kyuubi moment from the Haku fight is going to be Naruto's new or alternative awakening.



Watching it on the big screen, that was actually Zabuza's ougi from the looks of it. Oh well..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 23, 2011)

I like how the Kages are kicking Sasuke around 

Nice touch


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 23, 2011)

What's with all the caution and pessimism??? Everything looks and sounds great so far!!!!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 23, 2011)

I m pessimistic when it comes to my wallet.lol. For whoever said minato has new combos, I doubt he does, I saw one of his OOOO>OOOO strings in the trailer. He should teleport more often with his combos, in the end he just has a jounin outfit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea, He's just re-skined.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2011)

Wasn't really expecting much of a difference anyway. It's possible there might be a Rasengan difference (since that seemed to be what led people to think he would play different) but that would be it. I see it being like Naruto in Storm 2, other than sage mode you get two Narutos who are only different because one had Rasenshuriken and the other had Kyuubi powered Rasengan.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 23, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Wasn't really expecting much of a difference anyway. It's possible there might be a Rasengan difference (since that seemed to be what led people to think he would play different) but that would be it. I see it being like Naruto in Storm 2, other than sage mode you get two Narutos who are only different because one had Rasenshuriken and the other had Kyuubi powered Rasengan.


I don't think there will be any changes, much like the SM Naruto/Hokage Naruto. 
Unless his moveset is entirely different, which it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 23, 2011)

''Please Have Asura and Yasha from Asura's Wrath as Guest Fighters, Please cyberconnect2. You know you want to."

Ahem, anyhow. It looks cool.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 23, 2011)

well if it does go to confining jin arc, then some of minatos moveset will have to change, more preferably the Ougi, Minato showed off some spacetime moves in that arc, if they arent incooperated to his moveset then it means the game doesnt go that far.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I don't think there will be any changes, much like the SM Naruto/Hokage Naruto.
> Unless his moveset is entirely different, which it doesn't seem to be.


I think someone noticed a different look to his Rasengan in the scan revealing him.

On the subject of sage mode do you think as well as Sage Naruto we might get another Naruto that has sage mode as his awakening?


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Trailer looks fucking epiiiiiic.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like Mei will fight a bit like Gaara and Konan. Hm, I don't mind this actually. 

Obito looks interesting too. Hope his sharingan is more then a stat boost.


----------



## yokito85 (Sep 23, 2011)

I wasnt so wrong... 

Maybe they dont ignore our suggestion ^^

No problem for trying me like a crazy fan, always ppl made mistakes ^^


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2011)

Derpa derp derp.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Hope his sharingan is more then a stat boost.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Guard jump doesn't need to be removed



sorry i was getting too excited..... ok guard bounce removed and a 3rd health bar, how's that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2011)

okay I saw Itachi filler animated.. which means more Itachi content.. Am per-ordering this after getting Ultimate Marvel 3...


----------



## God Hand (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope they bring back Tobirama and Hashirama, I would much rather have them then non-Naruto characters (Lars)


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2011)

I havent really been paying attention to this game. but is RM naruto in it?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 23, 2011)

Heck yes. Hashirama would be epic. His Ougi gotta be something special.
(though I won't be surprised if they're reduced to Oro's supports only)

I'll be happy as long as they add some new jutsus and characters. CoN series was too repetive.


----------



## River Song (Sep 23, 2011)

Mei looks like she's going to be my main along with Haku


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 23, 2011)

I noticed something and think that battle intros have returned back.. take a look at the trailer "1:20 to 1:22" time and notice that Young Kakashi takes out his sword as if he gets ready to fight.. this can be his awakening too =S

Just wanted to point it out 

-LS-


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2011)

Zatoichi said:


> I hope they bring back Tobirama and Hashirama, I would much rather have them then non-Naruto characters (Lars)


Though I wouldn't mind having a couple of the movie villains thrown in. It would give us some more non Akatsuki villains to choose from.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 23, 2011)

They should include Lars, still. Good to have as much variety as possible. 

Still amped for this game, though I'm surprised they decided to release this trailer without including Danzo in the "Five Kages" category


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They should include Lars, still. Good to have as much variety as possible.
> 
> Still amped for this game, though I'm surprised they decided to release this trailer without including Danzo in the "Five Kages" category


I think there will be main focus on him in another one of the trailers or scans.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2011)

so no rm naruto?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so no rm naruto?



No, it probably ends with Naruto landing on the island or something.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 23, 2011)

As of now, it's hard to say. They tend to be deciding when to break off storymode, seeing as went from end of Kage summit to beginning of war.. I just hope they could squeeze in Madara vs Konan some how, as extra content. Her Moses no Jutsu must be known to all  

Waiting till Storm 3 will be far too long, she aint getting anymore screen time in the manga so it'd be a waste


----------



## Blatman (Sep 23, 2011)

i want Danzo gameplay.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2011)

I want Lars gameplay.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 23, 2011)

I want MGS: Rising gameplay. 

Oh wait, this is the wrong thread for that.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 23, 2011)

I want Asura gameplay.

Wrong game, but same studio, nonetheless.

Hell, throw in Haseo and a Random Soul Calibur Character (They are doing the story mode for Soul Calibur V) just for luls.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 23, 2011)

I want they go back to that...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2011)

I want Goku.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 23, 2011)

I want a new anime/game character involved.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 23, 2011)

Even though Minato's moveset hasn't changed, it looks like they did give him a new Ougi.

Double Rasengan Powa!!


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 23, 2011)

It kinda looks like charchter intros are back.


----------



## Rama (Sep 23, 2011)

Trailer is great, Mei looks hot as always and worthy special content of Akatsuki past.  Seems to me they don't have to work so much on the majority of characters just tweak some stuff here and there, reason why they decided to include this Akatsuki past content.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh well, Danzo is what I m looking out for now, I just hope that somehow they add more hiraishin to minatos arsenal, the wii version of the game is even better, Plus tilt O should be prep hiraishin throwing more than 6 kunais, if its left unguarded,super blitz.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 24, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Even though Minato's moveset hasn't changed, it looks like they did give him a new Ougi.
> 
> Double Rasengan Powa!!


Isn't that just his charged Rasengan?


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

Seeing as the trailer said From NARUTO and From NARUTO: SHIPPUDEN..
We might get Asura.


----------



## Saru (Sep 24, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> What's with all the caution and pessimism??? Everything looks and sounds great so far!!!!



I agree. As much as I criticize and nitpick the game, it truly is stunning. It just needs the smallest amount of fine-tuning.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> sorry i was getting too excited..... ok guard bounce removed and a 3rd health bar, how's that?



That's what I'm saying. Give us more health, remove JBing.  



Zatoichi said:


> I hope they bring back Tobirama and Hashirama, I would much rather have them then non-Naruto characters (Lars)



Yeah, we should let them know how awesome that would be. 



River Song said:


> Mei looks like she's going to be my main along with Haku







LegendarySaiyan said:


> I noticed something and think that battle intros have returned back.. take a look at the trailer "1:20 to 1:22" time and notice that Young Kakashi takes out his sword as if he gets ready to fight.. this can be his awakening too =S
> 
> Just wanted to point it out
> 
> -LS-



Heh, I didn't even notice that. That would make this game _so_ much better. Little tweaks like that can go a long way.


----------



## Litho (Sep 24, 2011)

Just noticed Haku isn't wearing his mask...
Lame -_-


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 24, 2011)

Litho said:


> Just noticed Haku isn't wearing his mask...
> Lame -_-



Yeah, I'm really dissapointed by this.

Haku never really fought without his mask.


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

i hope him wearing the mask will be his second outfit.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2011)

new scan!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

So the Naruto Vs Sasuke battle stage is here after all.


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 24, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!!



Cool thanks for the scan.
I see that they finally confirmed this stage...


----------



## River Song (Sep 24, 2011)

So, my playing style for storm 2 was long ranged melee (Kakazu, Konan, Gaara)  or close up battery (Tsunade, Hidan)

So Along with that I will probably add Haku, Mei, Onoki (Long Range) and possibly Zabuza for close range


----------



## Saru (Sep 24, 2011)

The scan looks great.  

I was mostly a short/mid-range fighter (Pain, Sasuke, Neji, Kakashi). Though I would use long-range quite often (Deidara, Itachi).

Looks like I'll be trying out Haku, Mei, and Zabuza from the get-go. The mist ninja are so fascinating. 

By the way, does anyone think the Turtle Island might be added (stage)?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Already making strategies, huh?


----------



## Saru (Sep 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Already making strategies, huh?



You can never start too soon.

























Amirite? :ho


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

You are.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> It kinda looks like charchter intros are back.



are you sure? cause it looks more like awakenings than character intros imo.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm still going for a god/angel combo tag team beatdown.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 24, 2011)

New scans look great. I'm still wondering if they're gonna do an Unraikyo stage.

Plus my 3 mains are gonna be Zabuza, Haku, and Obtio, until Danzo/True Madara are confirmed


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty much maining Haku i guess..
Also i'm gonna test every character and pick my other mains, and learn strategies for them.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

The thing I don't really like is that the various ways to gain chakra as well as the KNJ bar makes the Byakugan totally pointless, Since KNJ is not chakra related anymore.

They already did this in Gekitou Ninja Taisen Special on Wii.


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> the KNJ bar makes the Byakugan totally pointless, Since KNJ is not chakra related anymore.



I guess it'll work different.



Yagami1211 said:


> They already did this in Gekitou Ninja Taisen Special on Wii.


Yeah except it was by Eighting not CC2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2011)

we haven't had a clash of ninja game in a while now.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> The thing I don't really like is that the various ways to gain chakra as well as the KNJ bar *makes the Byakugan totally pointless*, Since KNJ is not chakra related anymore.



Byakugan was useful?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 24, 2011)

ummm that level in the scan looks nothing like where sasuke clashed with Naruto, it was beneath a bridge ontop of a waterbody, the place in the scan looks more like the kage summit area.

Also note that for sasuke to use chidori hes in Hebi sasuke outfit,its probably his ougi.Since we have an idea of how the game works, these scans dont do much once u look into it. for now announcing new characters is what matters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2011)

that was my first assumption, i honestly thought that area was where sasuke and danbzo fought.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2011)

slickcat said:


> ummm that level in the scan looks nothing like where sasuke clashed with Naruto, it was beneath a bridge ontop of a waterbody, the place in the scan looks more like the kage summit area.
> 
> Also note that for sasuke to use chidori hes in Hebi sasuke outfit,its probably his ougi.Since we have an idea of how the game works, these scans dont do much once u look into it. for now announcing new characters is what matters.



Saiyan island says its outside Oro's hideout


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

G said:


> I guess it'll work different.
> 
> 
> Yeah except it was by Eighting not CC2



Yes, I know that. The last GNT game was cool, there was Raikage, Bee and all.
But the lack of Pain, Madara, Konan, Suigetsu, Juugo and Karin pissed me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Isn't that just his charged Rasengan?


Ah damn, I guess I wanted their something new so badly I forgot about that.

I'm ashamed...


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I think its Oro's place as well though the back wall doesn't look anything like it, perhaps after Sasuke blows the roof off or something..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

The stage in the pic is when Sasuke and Naruto meet in early part 2.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 24, 2011)

It could go both ways... looks very similar to 5KS stage and just as similar to Oro's hideout stage.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 24, 2011)

not sure about that, the roof should be broken, If I recall it was an open area but it looks nothing like that. but oh well
@asakuna....
[YOUTUBE]-apsIjXJweM[/YOUTUBE]

nothing alike. even the Narutimmate psp game has that done well,so I m sure it wont be different here.


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2011)

Its the place where Sasuke used Chidori Stream against Team Yamato.
Right?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it's the place where Naruto, Sakura, Yamato and Sai meet Sasuke in Shippuden.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 24, 2011)

How did Orochimaru;s hideout get destroyed like that again?

I also thought it was where Sasuke fought Danzo...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2011)

Well wherever it is it's good to see a new stage though I would have preferred a character reveal.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 24, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> How did Orochimaru;s hideout get destroyed like that again?



Sai pissed Sasuke off.

Anyway, it isn't what I was expecting, but I'm cool with it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's funny because I'm not a big fan of Sasuke in the story, I'm rather neutral to him.
But I love to play him in the games.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's funny because I'm not a big fan of Sasuke in the story, I'm rather neutral to him.
> But I love to play him in the games.



Yeah, same here. I played as him mainly in Storm 1.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Yeah, same here. I played as him mainly in Storm 1.



Taka Sasuke was awesome in Storm 2.
Hebi Sasuke, not so much.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> are you sure? cause it looks more like awakenings than character intros imo.



Yep it's their awakening 'speeches'; I remember the 6- 7  minute trailer last year that had every character in NUNS2 a few weeks before the release of the game - made me go mad with anticipation. 

I cannot imagine how long such a trailer would be for this iteration; at least 10 minutes? ahhh i know we should be grateful that we're getting a new game this soon and that CC2 seems to be actively making this game better by listening to fans' suggestions, but I still want the game so badly like RIGHT NOW. LOL


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 24, 2011)

I just realized how long it's taking them to introduce Shigure


----------



## Prototype (Sep 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Taka Sasuke was awesome in Storm 2.
> Hebi Sasuke, not so much.



Yeah. I wasn't too fond of using Hebi Sasuke.

In Storm 1, I mainly used CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2011)

Taka sasuke was defiantly the best out of every sasuke variation in storm 2. his combo's and UJ are 

but Crazy sasuke will definatly be my top 3 mains


----------



## Nello (Sep 24, 2011)

Each of these games have each their part of the manga, right? So if I like this game I could buy NUNS2 and get lots of awesome battles that won't be in this game?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 24, 2011)

Colonello said:


> Each of these games have each their part of the manga, right? So if I like this game I could buy NUNS2 and get lots of awesome battles that won't be in this game?



No.
This game is going to be NUNS1+NUNS2+some extras, as it stands now.

This isn't going to be NUNS3, so you can just wait for this one and not miss out on anything.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

CTS Sasuke was better. Kom at me. 

He really was.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 24, 2011)

^ I agree. I found him more versatile in Storm 2. Taka Sasuke was alright, but his ougi was flawd, big time.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 24, 2011)

CTS sasuke was superior in my opinion. other than the fact that taka sasuke can continue one of his combo strings and teleport to the opponent, including spamming amaterasu and chasing the enemy whilst the jutsu still moves,Nothing special about him.

CTS sasuke was overall better, had an insane range jutsu, Lvl2 of it does damage even when guarded. his tilt O catches enemies who are about to stand up next to you, stuns them and preps them for aerial attacks. plus his Ougi is much better at hitting and will overpower most of the jutsus that clash with the enemy, while taka sasuke has a stiff and risky target for ougi.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> No.
> This game is going to be NUNS1+NUNS2+some extras, as it stands now.
> 
> This isn't going to be NUNS3, so you can just wait for this one and not miss out on anything.



Why won't there be a nuns3?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why won't there be a nuns3?


That's not what they said. There will be a Storm 3 but they've said they want to wait until the end of the manga or after enough story arcs to fill a game.

Storm 1 was the entire series before the timeskip while Storm 2 had a large amount of arcs that happened afterwards. Since the Pain arc we've seen one arc end and one that is still going.  It has a long way to go before it'll have enough content for Storm 3 so while we wait we've got Generations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ^ I agree. I found him more versatile in Storm 2. Taka Sasuke was alright, but his ougi was flawd, big time.



agreed. Taka sasuke's ougi is way too easy to KnJ out of..... i still like his combo's and costume more


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lmao @ Minato doing the same grab.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 24, 2011)

Everything about Minato was the same during that trailer. Only thing different (which was worse, IMO) was a chuunin vest jacket (like we haven't seen those before! )


----------



## Saru (Sep 24, 2011)

slickcat said:


> CTS sasuke was superior in my opinion. other than the fact that taka sasuke can continue one of his combo strings and teleport to the opponent, including spamming amaterasu and chasing the enemy whilst the jutsu still moves,Nothing special about him.
> 
> CTS sasuke was overall better, had an insane range jutsu, Lvl2 of it does damage even when guarded. his tilt O catches enemies who are about to stand up next to you, stuns them and preps them for aerial attacks. plus his Ougi is much better at hitting and will overpower most of the jutsus that clash with the enemy, while taka sasuke has a stiff and risky target for ougi.



Yeah, CTS Sasuke was better. Hands down. But I was determined to make Mangekyou Sasuke one of my mains. And I did. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And then my loss streak started to creep up. 




*​
And what's this about the scan? It was Orochimaru's Hideout, not the bridge Sasuke killed Danzō at. I remember it quite vividly.

Saiyan Island got it right.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 25, 2011)

Hebi sasuke was best IMO could mix up long range to short very easily and his ougi can guard break. That new stage is defo Oro's hideout when sasuke blows the roof.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 25, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why won't there be a nuns3?



I didn't say there isn't going to be a storm 3, I said Generations won't be storm 3.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Taka Sasuke was awesome in Storm 2.
> Hebi Sasuke, not so much.


I disagree but I did like his animations, his charged chidori is cool, along with him standing on his sword and using great fireball technique.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> agreed. Taka sasuke's ougi is way too easy to KnJ out of..... i still like his combo's and costume more


lol I never needed to KnJ out of it, I just jump over it then ninja-dash to my opponent with supports ready.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> lol I never needed to KnJ out of it, I just jump over it then ninja-dash to my opponent with supports ready.



Lol, sometimes you could stand still and his ougi would run circles around you  It was very glitched


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah. Taka Sasuke was all about spamming and broken.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ID8IHhO_qhI[/YOUTUBE]
is it too much to ask for minato moveset change... Lol, I would be lying if I didnt say I used him alot against PC,because of his speed, its a bliss to dodge every single attack an opponent throws at you even without fighting back, but his combos are boring.
except for his OOOOO and OOOOO up OOO strings, the rest are lame.


Wii minato is heck of superior.I need more blitz.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm playing that game right now, but I do find Wii Minato moves flashy but meh.
You can't be more Blitz than Awakened NUNS2 Minato, he can Rasengan you even if he's 1 km away from you.

On another note, I played GNT from 2 to 4 on Gamecube in japanese, I see the gameplay didn't really change. That was a major no no to me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

godamnit online waas shit for me today, bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming guard jump & chakra kunai.  i'm this close to considering guard jump removal afterall....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> godamnit online waas shit for me today, bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming guard jump & chakra kunai.  i'm this close to considering guard jump removal afterall....



That's one of the reasons I never play online at this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

i'm so glad CC2 fixed KnJ but chakra kunai & guard spamming need to GO pronto.  and ugg.......the support knockbacks!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> godamnit online waas shit for me today, bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming guard jump & chakra kunai.  i'm this close to considering guard jump removal afterall....



That's why the issue with guard jumping is such a hard one. It needs to be removed... but if it does so many new problems will arise


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

like how so? what kind of problems will there be?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, the fact that Guarding and KNJ are not on the same buttons and that you can't KNJ while you guard is kinda fixing the problem, IMO.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> godamnit online waas shit for me today, bunch of fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming guard jump & chakra kunai.  i'm this close to considering guard jump removal afterall....



This is why I don't play this game anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahah xDD

They better not eff up in this one, then, eh?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

i pray that online won't be like this in generation at all.  hopefully....


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> like how so? what kind of problems will there be?



Like the opponent forcing you to waste your knj bars (Hidan, Chiyo, kunai spam, there are multiple ways) and then they'll either spam you till your guard breaks + ougi, or they'll run close to you and pretend they're going to attack, to get you to block, then they'll just grab + knockback, which you can't knj out of, then ougi. Simple.

Other than that, all awakens will utterly destroy you now, team ougi will be spammed more than ever, kunai spam is gonna come back like a bitch, ahundredfold... etc etc. There are so many problems that would arise if guard block is removed completely


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2011)

wonder where the game will end at maybe at chapter 515 . when everyone is getting ready to head out


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Like the opponent forcing you to waste your knj bars (Hidan, Chiyo, kunai spam, there are multiple ways) and then they'll either spam you till your guard breaks + ougi, or they'll run close to you and pretend they're going to attack, to get you to block, then they'll just grab + knockback, which you can't knj out of, then ougi. Simple.
> 
> Other than that, all awakens will utterly destroy you now, team ougi will be spammed more than ever, kunai spam is gonna come back like a bitch, ahundredfold... etc etc. There are so many problems that would arise if guard block is removed completely



........................................................i think i'm gonna puke.  

so either way we're still screwed?  so the only option is to tweak it i suppose, i wonder if the removal of guard bouncing would cause other problems or not.


----------



## Saru (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ........................................................i think i'm gonna puke.
> 
> so either way we're still screwed?  so the only option is to tweak it i suppose, i wonder if the removal of guard bouncing would cause other problems or not.



Not really. Trust me, it wouldn't.

Sure, some things would need tweaking, but most of those things need tweaking whether guard bouncing goes or not.

Like Hidan. Hidan's always been broken. Same with Chiyo.

And you can still jump/block to avoid Team Ougis... If things are really terrible, they could just give us more health/nerf attack percentage.

BTW, have any of you given CC2 feedback? They're soliciting it, you know.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i wonder if the removal of guard bouncing would cause other problems or not.



Well considering there was none in Ninja Storm 1 and it was better then 2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Not really. Trust me, it wouldn't.
> 
> Sure, some things would need tweaking, but most of those things need tweaking whether guard bouncing goes or not.
> 
> ...



i just want guard jumping to be dealt with so people won't spam it horribly along with chakra kunais.  

yeah especially his multiple hit combo everytime someone uses him as support to keep in in guard mode so that someone could spam chakra dash, or chiyo's chakra kunai's. 

not yet, though some guy i argued on youtube said it was pointless just because the site is japanese and that there's "less of a chance" americans like us will get heard of first.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ........................................................i think i'm gonna puke.
> 
> so either way we're still screwed?  so the only option is to tweak it i suppose, i wonder if the removal of guard bouncing would cause other problems or not.



I think guard bouncing needs to be removed completely, that just leads to attacking opponents then proceeding to block whenever someone dashs & waiting until there's no time, for automatic win. Guard bouncing prevents the pursuer to do much of anything. It was fine in Storm 1, I wonder why they decided to change it the way they did 

Again, if guard bouncing was removed, a lot of problems would cease (some optimism this time ). No more dash + support to sneak in a cheap attack. And no reason to fear Hidan/Chiyo as much, because opponents won't be able to dash-bounce you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

and no support knockbacks spamming after getting guard bounced from a chakra dash.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 25, 2011)

yup Aeion is correct, People just cant see that this game isnt suited for online, unless its made like the wii version to be honest. This game is more of a fan service and noone had a problem with this game in the accel era. IF accel had online it would be as bad as this,no matter how ppl sugarcoat this.

 In the end I m only interested in the moveset or animations of the characters, generation hasnt added the amount that would make me consider the game because I have played both games. Until then, just waiting for info. More problems will arise,if they try to stay true to the series, and limiting KNJ in this game just created room for other tactics with shiruken spamming and knockback. If they really want to go that far, they should add a grab counter, so that if u are grappled you can deflect it with proper timing.
 Knockbacks should only occur if u can get your OOOO>OOOO attack to succeed like NUNS1. that way other items dont create knockback effects. 

 Also Ougis shouldnt take priority over some jutsu,some jutsu start up very slow and its unfair when others can anticipate this with the character, hence ppl choose the faster ones(no brainer) so many what ifs.

That aside, I hope they can add Drunken Lee, though I doubt it. I missed playing as him in Narutimatte and accel series(sadly dont have these games anymore)

Also I have this notion that, if 2 characters or opponents have 3 knj bars each. First opponent to dash in and initiate an attack will win in a straight brawl, because the first person to strike doesn't have to KNJ first. he who gets hit will have to use his knjs to accommodate, and even if hes on his last Knj and decides to use it to jump back, with the way the dash stun works,it gives the attacker more power,unless the opponent can guard at the proper time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

i almost highly doubt CC2 will remove online no matter what the cost.  
oh well.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly its subjective, so I dont really care, I played online only a small fraction of time, got the experience and I guess it made me stronger than any CPU can offer,compared to playing against A.I alone. So it has its merits,but I probably wont be concerned about it for generations,if the game becomes much balanced I ll consider it.

 To each their own I guess.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with online. Online is actually pretty decent once you get enough skill to play. Some people play only a few times and then complain overwhelmingly about everything. You have to get good and understand the mechanics of _humans_, not computers, before you can truly complain about anything. 

I was just stating that completely removing something that was meant for defense would leave more and more gaps of problems, but so far cc2 seems to be experimenting with Generations, what with taking advice through emails. This is a good sign, because they've acknowledged the flaws and they're seeing how much they can fix it with Generations. Not only does this mean Generations would be balanced/fun to play online, it almost completely assures that Storm 3 would be the closest thing to flawless and fair when it finally reaches its release


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I was just stating that completely removing something that was meant for defense would leave more and more gaps of problems, but so far cc2 seems to be experimenting with Generations, what with taking advice through emails. This is a good sign, because they've acknowledged the flaws and they're seeing how much they can fix it with Generations. Not only does this mean Generations would be balanced/fun to play online, it almost completely assures that Storm 3 would be the closest thing to flawless and fair when it finally reaches its release



^Pretty much this, the storm series is evolving as we speak.

In regards to the excessive air guarding, maybe taking more guard damage in the air then on the ground would help?


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think guard damage should be a little higher, or at least have a guard-breaking hit that can be used with a fair amount chakra as a trade-off.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I think guard damage should be a little higher, or at least have a guard-breaking hit that can be used with a fair amount chakra as a trade-off.



That sounds good, although this would not apply when the target is being attacked against someone in awakening, to make it balanced.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 25, 2011)

I can agree with more guard damage overall. Maybe they can bring back that ultimate impact punch from storm 1. I believe it use to do a lot of guard damage, but they could turn it into a guard breaker.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2011)

A guard break is almost needed in this... 

Too many turtles, ya know?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with online. Online is actually pretty decent once you get enough skill to play. Some people play only a few times and then complain overwhelmingly about everything. You have to get good and understand the mechanics of _humans_, not computers, before you can truly complain about anything.
> 
> I was just stating that completely removing something that was meant for defense would leave more and more gaps of problems, but so far cc2 seems to be experimenting with Generations, what with taking advice through emails. This is a good sign, because they've acknowledged the flaws and they're seeing how much they can fix it with Generations. Not only does this mean Generations would be balanced/fun to play online, it almost completely assures that Storm 3 would be the closest thing to flawless and fair when it finally reaches its release



same here. i don't hate online in storm 2, it is an intresting feature. it just needs more improvements to balance it off thats all. i am greatful CC2's taking this into account and fixing the problems that storm 2 players had with spammers. 

then i guess maybe adding more damage to guard jumping could do the trick. though i don't see how because guard jumping usualy happens in a second between each jumping, plus i doubt kunai spamming would do the trick to break air guarding compared to ground guarding.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm... how about limiting the amount of kunais you can throw?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2011)

but that doesn't solve how to break air guarding.  but that does help kunai spamming


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 26, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Hmm... how about limiting the amount of kunais you can throw?



 There should be a short cool down time after square/ or x has been pressed a number of times


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 26, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> There should be a short cool down time after square/ or x has been pressed a number of times



This sounds good. Plus there's no major disadvantage from not being able to throw kunais, so it'd be the most balanced.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

I gotta say, CC2 has kinda convinced me that Generations will be good.

So they're doing something right.


----------



## G (Sep 26, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I think guard damage should be a little higher, or at least have a guard-breaking hit that can be used with a fair amount chakra as a trade-off.



Like the strong punch from Storm 1.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 26, 2011)

G said:


> Like the strong punch from Storm 1.



Something like that. The problem with the way UNS1 did it was that it took too long for you to make a hit. 

Outside of Kabuto's sleeping jutsu, there was no real chance of ever using it. If it did hit it would be too overpowering (knockback and chakra orb loss), the trade-off just wasn't worth it.

It CC2 could take that mechanic and change it to something more useful, we could have a winner on our hands.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope cc2 brings strong punches back. Seeing peoples' faces all mashed up was hilarious


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2011)

^^Hell yea, Then I can re-enact Episode 167 with Pain.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 26, 2011)

Itachi vs Kisame anime style......just take my money.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^Hell yea, Then I can re-enact Episode 167 with Pain.



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2011)

167 pain.

that was a hilarious mechanic they added back then in storm one, i'm sure everyone got a kick out of using sasuke's face as a practice for it.  but i don't know if it'll work now because i'm sure people will just dodge it and guard more unlike the CPU.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 167 pain.
> 
> that was a hilarious mechanic they added back then in storm one, i'm sure everyone got a kick out of using sasuke's face as a practice for it.  but i don't know if it'll work now because i'm sure people will just dodge it and guard more unlike the CPU.


I've played UNS1 against my brother and a few friends, I can tell you that the mechanic was damn near pointless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2011)

but it was funny!  and it let you knock CPU's easily at the walls.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I've played UNS1 against my brother and a few friends, I can tell you that the mechanic was damn near pointless.



Da fuck!?! No it wasn't, It drained all chakra and also initiated wall combat.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

On that note:

I hope they bring back wall combat


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2011)

^^ Nope, No fun allowed.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

Come on mayne, it has Obito


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> ^^ Nope, No fun allowed.



shut up  jk!

well scizor go ahead an send an email to CC2 for wall fights


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 26, 2011)

Wall fight was weird... lol don't bring it back. 

I'd rather have the maps with trees and stuff like the Chuunin exam map in Storm 1 or some large rocks.. fill it up a bit not just flat planes all the time.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Wall fight was weird... lol don't bring it back.



It may be weird, but it sure is Ninja-y


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I'd rather have the maps with trees and stuff like the Chuunin exam map in Storm 1 or some large rocks.. fill it up a bit not just flat planes all the time.



I figure that would be a pain in the ass, like the throne in the Uchiha meeting place.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I'd rather have the maps with trees and stuff like the Chuunin exam map in Storm 1 or some large rocks.. fill it up a bit not just flat planes all the time.



I wish that if there were trees, that they could, for example, burn if you hit them with a katon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

Wall fights were straight.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Wall fight was weird... lol don't bring it back.



This is blasphemy to the game


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Wall fight was weird... lol don't bring it back.



Well EXCUSE them for being Ninjas.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

You sucked at it?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 26, 2011)

The only worse thing than wall fights were ougis, who thought of that 5 min video just for one move.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not a big fan of the wall fighting in Nuns 1...


----------



## Prototype (Sep 26, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> The only worse thing than wall fights were ougis, who thought of that 5 min video just for one move.



The exception being Gai's.

I liked wall fighting, though it was a little awkward to play at first.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> The only worse thing than wall fights were ougis, who thought of that 5 min video just for one move.



I think those are epic, actually.
___________________________

*Jump Festa 2012 Announced, Namco Bandai Games Expected*



> Shueisha ? the good people behind the great manga series of Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece ? have recently announced preliminary details in regards to Jump Festa 2012! The annual expo focusing on anime/manga/gaming is scheduled to take place December 17 and 18, 2011 in Makuhari Messe, the same venue as the 2011 Tokyo Game Show. There have been many interesting revelations at Jump Festa in the past, including the debut of a Naruto anime special and the first official announcement of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2.
> We at Saiyan Island are extremely excited this year for it as Namco Bandai Games is expected to make their triumphant presence felt at the expo! Honestly, we have no idea what Namco Bandai Games will be showing at Jump Festa 2012 at the moment, but we still have high hopes for something spectacular. After all, they have developers CyberConnect2 and Tecmo Koei Omega Force working on these games called Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations and One Piece: Kaizoku Musou ? both of which are expected for a 2012 release.
> There will be a host of other companies at the event including Nintendo, Sony, Sega, Capcom, The Pokemon Company, and Square-Enix. The total count as of today is 27 exhibitors. We?re sure Jump Festa 2012 will play host to a plethora of exciting announcements. Stay tuned to Saiyan Island as we hope to bring you as much Naruto, Dragon Ball Z, One Piece, and Bleach coverage as possible!



*Source: *


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

You fought... walls... 

Come on now, what is this, pokemon?


----------



## Rama (Sep 27, 2011)

I hope they fix Kisame's ougi


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Sep 27, 2011)

I want 3d versions of the Ultimate Ninja stages like previously mentioned the forest one, with trees and shit. It would be great hiding behind trees, letting lose a katon jutsu and exploding that tree only to have the enemy jump out and dash at you with a chidori. 

With more interactive, destructible stages filled with objects the game would feel a lot more like ninja battles instead of glorified boxing matches.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 27, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> The only worse thing than wall fights were ougis, who thought of that 5 min video just for one move.



5 minute Ougis were the shit. One of the biggest reasons that the ultimate ninja series were so good.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 27, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> 5 minute Ougis were the shit. One of the biggest reasons that the ultimate ninja series were so good.


When I play a fighting game, I want to fight and not watch the same long videos over and over again...


----------



## nick65 (Sep 27, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> I want 3d versions of the Ultimate Ninja stages like previously mentioned the forest one, with trees and shit. It would be great hiding behind trees, letting lose a katon jutsu and exploding that tree only to have the enemy jump out and dash at you with a chidori.
> 
> With more interactive, destructible stages filled with objects the game would feel a lot more like ninja battles instead of glorified boxing matches.



WORD (why do i have to lenghten a message when i can agree with a dude in one word)

edit: sit in the bush of a tree and hiding, plant traps as shikamaru(like in storm 1, where his moveset was more strategic and diverse). Make the environment more strategic(WHY?) because everyone's favourite stage in storm 1 was the arena with the neji/naruto fight. Ow, and holes in the ground would also be awesome, like they did with ultimate ninja/accel.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> When I play a fighting game, I want to fight and not watch the same long videos over and over again...



Damn. You must have either been a spammer or really sucked to keep getting hit over and over again.

If you really played the game, you'd know that landing an ougi on a serious fight happens about once every 2 battles, and success rate is under 30% if your fighting an Insane CPU with "Mash" option selected.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with aeion, as far as I m concerned it took some skill to land an ougi on insane mode, no joke, thats what made watching those long cutscenes in accel worth it, playing on the hardest mode and knowingly trying to land your ougi is a huge pain.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 27, 2011)

Also, combos. Obsolete. 
They should just leave Justsu there and maybe throws.. but that would be pushing it as well. 

Either that or just make everything be focused around KnJ.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 27, 2011)

the game lacks combos and use of more than 1 jutsu in game, one of my biggest gripes. 

the first 4 attacks are the same before they change into their advanced forms with the up,down,left or right modifications. I dont know why they make it that way for all their games( having one jutsu) even customization was removed for NUNS2 but I was satisfied with accel system more so, you had two jutsu types, one was either a taijutsu jutsu and the other your special(rasengan,chidori and the like),awakenings changed your entire arsenal and was fair, gives new ougis. But I m grateful that the Naruto franchise has this level of detail, that is something that requires more praise despite being an anime game.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> the game lacks combos and use of more than 1 jutsu in game, one of my biggest gripes.
> 
> the first 4 attacks are the same before they change into their advanced forms with the up,down,left or right modifications.



Hm, you bring up an interesting point. The number of attacks before being able to modify your combo in Nuns2 varied between characters(Usually just 3 or 4), but it would be nice for all the characters to go down to 2 or 3 attacks like back in the UN games. I believe Gaara had this in Nuns2. I mean they did reduce the number of attacks before a modifier in general from storm 1 going into storm 2 so I guess CC2 did see a problem with it.


----------



## G (Sep 27, 2011)

Aeiin said:
			
		

> landing an ougi on a serious fight happens about once every 2 battles, and success rate is under 30% if your* fighting an Insane CPU with "Mash" option selected.*



Such thing does not exist


----------



## Sesha (Sep 27, 2011)

The ougis in Accel 2 were perfect. The newer ougis being short are one thing, but they're completely lacking in imagination and the animation work is subpar to what we got in previous games, not to mention the story mode cutscenes.

Also the "too long and interrupt gameplay" excuse is weak when we're forced to play through rail shooters sequences and sit through consecutive 5 min long QTEs instead. Ougis you can avoid using, and are easily dodged, but we're still forced to sit through the endless cinematics in the campaign mode. CC2, make a 3d anime or cinematic feature instead, you ponces.


----------



## G (Sep 27, 2011)

Sesha said:


> we're forced to play through rail shooters sequences and sit through consecutive 5 min long QTEs instead.



                  .


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2011)

G said:


> Such thing does not exist



Sure about that? Better pop in Storm 1 and refresh yoself


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2011)

G said:


> Such thing does not exist


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sesha said:


> The ougis in Accel 2 were perfect. The newer ougis being short are one thing, but they're completely lacking in imagination and the animation work is subpar to what we got in previous games, not to mention the story mode cutscenes.
> 
> Also the "too long and interrupt gameplay" excuse is weak when we're forced to play through rail shooters sequences and sit through consecutive 5 min long QTEs instead. Ougis you can avoid using, and are easily dodged, but we're still forced to sit through the endless cinematics in the campaign mode. CC2, make a 3d anime or cinematic feature instead, you ponces.



Agreed, ougis were fine in Accel 2. Ougis in NA2 on average were only like 6 seconds longer than STORM2 specials. 

)

)

 yes his level 5 special is long, but so what? For one its hard hit and plus its super cool)


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd agree with Sesha and others on ougis, in my opinion I don't think it's so much the length of ougis but the quality. The majority of the ougis in Storm 2 were underwhelming, you didn't get that "OMG I just destroyed my opponent!" feel from them. I think 10-12 seconds can work for ougis if CC2 uses the time correctly. I thought Lars had a pretty good ougi...though not a Naruto character. lol But anyway yeah, I think it clocks in at 9 secs.

Blacksuit Sasuke's ougi in Storm 1 was one of my favorites, yet one of the shorter ougis in the game.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Damn. You must have either been a spammer or really sucked to keep getting hit over and over again.
> 
> If you really played the game, you'd know that landing an ougi on a serious fight happens about once every 2 battles, and success rate is under 30% if your fighting an Insane CPU with "Mash" option selected.


With over and over again I didn't mean "often in one fight", I mean from fight to fight. I see the same animation over and over again and don't want it to be long, that's it. It's just a cutscene, something I can watch on Youtube...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there maybe any way for CC2 to stretch in maybe a couple more seconds for the current storm ougi's to make them feel less short?  not that i had a major problem with it, but man seeing the storm 1 ougi's and accel 2's make you feel like you wish that were in storm 2.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 27, 2011)

The funny thing is the longest ougis in Storm 2 are about 8-10 seconds long. But stretch it a bit longer and oh god my fighting game experience is ruined! 
Pro-tip, something CC2 would have done long ago if they weren't too busy dressing up as Naruto and wanking off onto animation cells, Final Fantasy games have long since implemented the option of shortening/skipping the summon animations.

Anyway, the animation work in Storm 1's ougis was excellent, as good as it'll ever be, but the majority of the ougis themselves were dull, as most of the sequences were spent on the character prancing about instead.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 27, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is there maybe any way for CC2 to stretch in maybe a couple more seconds for the current storm ougi's to make them feel less short?  not that i had a major problem with it, but man seeing the storm 1 ougi's and accel 2's make you feel like you wish that were in storm 2.



Wouldn't help tremendously, but they could start by not cutting and pasting the start of regular ougis exclusively to team ougis. Kakashi's regular ougi doesn't even show him activating his mangekyou sharingan. heh


----------



## slickcat (Sep 27, 2011)

sasukes 2nd ougi from that video was my favorite in the entire game. the finesse at which he juggles the opponent waits for him to drop and superspeeds just finish his guts. Now that was style. Nejis and kimimaros ougi from Storm 1 were equally excellent. Neji had this fluid type speed kind of like Hunter x hunter Gon vs hanzo. and kimimaro was busy dancing.

Atleast we have you tube to check these old things.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 27, 2011)

I actually love ougis, wouldn't mind if they were even longer as long as they were as awesome as Storm 1, with few exceptions, TS Ino's ougi is horrid.


----------



## Saru (Sep 27, 2011)

What are you guys talking about? Longer ougis are good. 

There are people who actually prefer Storm 2 ougis? 

People are suggesting removal of combos?

 What is this?


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 27, 2011)

Storm 1 ougi>Storm 2 ougi.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

Viridium said:


> What are you guys talking about? Longer ougis are good.
> 
> There are people who actually prefer Storm 2 ougis?
> 
> ...



 who the hell suggested that shit?!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer the shorter ones from Storm 2. Longer ones are nice but if they're used more than once in the same fight they get boring.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 27, 2011)

Storm 1 > Storm 2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

storm 1 + generations > storm 2 

imo i thought the ultimate ninja heroe ougi's were still good despite its length because of how destructible and epic sense of feel they kept like from the accel 2 ougi's


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> With over and over again I didn't mean "often in one fight", I mean from fight to fight. I see the same animation over and over again and don't want it to be long, that's it. It's just a cutscene, something I can watch on Youtube...



Frankly, this game isn't for you to begin with, if you have that mentality.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't even know wtf an ougi is. xDD


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 27, 2011)

Ultimate jutsu.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

wtf is wrong with you?  its where you do an ultimate jutsu with double triangle + circle


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

I knew that..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2011)

sure you did


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

They should give you an option to shorten the cutscene if you want.

Like if both parties will agree to have it disabled or not.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 27, 2011)

^That's an interesting idea, since it can conform to what one may desire at a certain time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 27, 2011)

Why call it a ougi though?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 27, 2011)

Are you trolling again, bro?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd say if they're as long as Shikamaru's in Storm 2 that'd be a nice middle ground. Not too short, not too long.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2011)

Zabuza water prison look weird,it supposed to be like a bubble not like a prison bar like bubble.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 28, 2011)

They did that to avoid working with transparency


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

any news about a demo? anything? even a rumor would suffice..


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'd say if they're as long as Shikamaru's in Storm 2 that'd be a nice middle ground. Not too short, not too long.



..

That's what she said.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ..
> 
> That's what she said.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 28, 2011)

What       .


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2011)

Then you're doing it wrong :ho


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2011)

Eh I dunno I had that image saved and figured this was a good time to use it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Eh I dunno I had that image saved and figured this was a good time to use it.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What      .


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What      .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2011)

:rofl   wow.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 28, 2011)

That new trailer was epic. I liked the movesets for Haku, Mei, Obito and Gaiden Kakashi. And it looks like Oonoki will be flying (or in this came more like floating) when you play as him. Cool.

I am neutral with the Orochimaru destroyed hideout battlefield that they revealed, to me it seems that they are trying to be much more loyal to the canon battlegrounds from the manga, but that makes me wonder if they are gonna develop a different Naruto vs Sasuke reunion Boss fight there like the one they did in Storm 2 (we could end up having a total amount of 3 Naruto vs Sasuke Boss fights: the one at the VotE, this one and the one at the Kage Summit's climax arc).

Either way, if they are adding missed battle zones that weren't in Storm 1 (Great Naruto Bridge) and Storm 2 then I expect them to give us the Unraikyo stage and the omitted Sasuke vs Killer Bee Boss fight that should've been in this series's sequel.

I think it's great they are open to fans's suggestions, I think I'll give it a try and share with them some stuff that I think could work well in Generations.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 28, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> I want 3d versions of the Ultimate Ninja stages like previously mentioned the forest one, with trees and shit. It would be great hiding behind trees, letting lose a katon jutsu and exploding that tree only to have the enemy jump out and dash at you with a chidori.
> 
> With more interactive, destructible stages filled with objects the game would feel a lot more like ninja battles instead of glorified boxing matches.


I always felt that UNS's gameplay design and CC2 intentions for this series is what killed-off the interactive concept of previous titles. Maybe they'll find a way to work it in for future games, maybe not.


Sesha said:


> The ougis in Accel 2 were perfect. The newer ougis being short are one thing, but they're completely lacking in imagination and the animation work is subpar to what we got in previous games, not to mention the story mode cutscenes.
> 
> Also the "too long and interrupt gameplay" excuse is weak when we're forced to play through rail shooters sequences and sit through consecutive 5 min long QTEs instead. Ougis you can avoid using, and are easily dodged, but we're still forced to sit through the endless cinematics in the campaign mode. CC2, make a 3d anime or cinematic feature instead, you ponces.


I don't mind short ougis, but you're right about them lacking style and substance. I've gotten tired of the button-mashing ougi sequences of UNS1 (mostly since it's a all or nothing game, unlike the PS2 games where losing meant reduced damage). 

If UNS2 had slightly longer ougis with no button-mashing games, I'd be happy as hell.



slickcat said:


> sasukes 2nd ougi from that video was my favorite in the entire game. the finesse at which he juggles the opponent waits for him to drop and superspeeds just finish his guts. Now that was style. Nejis and kimimaros ougi from Storm 1 were equally excellent. Neji had this fluid type speed kind of like Hunter x hunter Gon vs hanzo. and kimimaro was busy dancing.
> 
> Atleast we have you tube to check these old things.


I loved the creative ougi cinematics, it was CC2's trademark of previous games. It sucks they only do limited ones nowadays.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2011)

the ougi's in ultimate ninja heroes 3 were short but still had that destructive stylish feel to it like the past ultimate ninja games.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> any news about a demo? anything? even a rumor would suffice..



I heard the demo would be playable sometime in November-December.


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 29, 2011)

My dream came true, No filler characters !


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> My dream came true, No filler characters !


I do hope that they still have movie characters though. Sure they may not be from the manga canon but they'd be good extra characters to choose from. At the very least movie villains would give us more villains unrelated to Akatsuki.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> My dream came true, No filler characters !


noooooooo! i wanted Guren,since Utakata is canon he still have a chance.

the list said that the anime parts will be considered canon to the anime series.

so i wonder if the Itachi vs Kisame part is training or they are testing their strength.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> My dream came true, No filler characters !



Good stuff.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

They'd be idiots if they added filler characters.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> They'd be idiots if they added filler characters.



I agree completely.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> My dream came true, No filler characters !



Well I am not surprised because I don't remember when was there ever a Naruto game that had filler characters as playable.

Other points in that article caught my attention:



> -Storm 1 and 2 had a lot of RPG elements and an action/adventure mode. Generations will not have this, but instead players will be kept in battle constantly.
> 
> -CC2 has worked closely with the Naruto anime studios to create new content *that will be considered canon.* The game will have up to 60 minutes of original anime content.



I kinda liked the RPG elements. >.>

The bolded one worries me a bit. I wouldn't call that small skirmish we saw in the last trailer between Kisame and Itachi as canon since we already know how they met (and if they are covering the Confinement Jinchuuriki arc then they should keep their canon meeting intact when we get Kisame's death).

They also mentioned cutscenes before the battles, I wonder if they will be anime style or the way they were in UNS2...


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 29, 2011)

wait they are saying they are working with the ANIME for CANON material? why that doesnt even make sense


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wait they are saying they are working with the ANIME for CANON material? why that doesnt even make sense



I think they have access to google, so I think they know what's really canon. 

I hope


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank God, filler characters aren't going to be introduced. I don't know why people want that crap in the game.. or why they even come to the conclusion that it'd even have a chance of being included


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2011)

me either, i mean what the fuck? filler characters are horrible and should NEVER be even considered in a naruto game.  

btw what did that statement about "quicker rounds" meant? is that meaning free battle will end more faster now?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2011)

nice no filler charcters


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't expect the first five respondses to be approving ones.

We are more of a community than I thought


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2011)

there better be a third health bar in this game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 29, 2011)

No filler? 

When has there ever?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinda bummed to hear

1) Storymode won't be RPG-ish like the previous games. Meaning we're gonna have less cutscenes (including Boss Battles? ) and more fighting... But what's the point of having more fighting if we don't get awesome cutscenes? 

2) Storymode is gonna focus more around Sasuke/Naruto.  I'm guessing the Itachi/Minato/Haku & Zabuza thing are just minor additions to the story..

Probably just need more info and clarifications to clear this up


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still hoping for Hanzo to be in it.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> No filler?
> 
> When has there ever?



I believe Ultimate Ninja 2 had a filler from one of the movies, but he was only in Japanese release of the game along with a cool stage which was also omitted for NA


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Kinda bummed to hear
> 
> 1) Storymode won't be RPG-ish like the previous games. Meaning we're gonna have less cutscenes (including Boss Battles? ) and more fighting... But what's the point of having more fighting if we don't get awesome cutscenes?
> 
> ...



1) i thought fighting gameplay was more important than story & boss battles? 

2) to each their own but didn't CC2 stated we'll learn much more history of itachi/minato & the others? i doubt it'll be just add-ons given the screenshots and stuff. maybe the IGN article interpreted the game a bit too much.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 29, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I believe Ultimate Ninja 2 had a filler from one of the movies, but he was only in Japanese release of the game along with a cool stage which was also omitted for NA



Kazahana Dotō, from Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Kazahana Dotō, from Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow.



Correct!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry if theres no story mode, its even worse, Minatos story goes this way..

Fight Kakashi,
fight Obito with kakashi support
Fight Naruto in kyuubi dimension
Fight Madara.

You see since this game doesnt use Accel or ultimate ninja series system. everytime there was a mission you had to do battle in storm 2, you had to fight characters mostly from the roster, it could never be anything other than that.

Normally Minato is supposed to fight Rock nins, in a way.
Itachi will fight kisame,orochimaru, Sasuke and thats his story mode. So its best not to read too much into this especially since the RPG mode isnt there anymore. 

Now who will haku and zabuza fight other than Naruto , sasuke ,sakura and kakashi. Boring if u ask me.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> They'd be idiots if they added filler characters.


Depends. If you count movie villains as filler characters then I think they'd be a good inclusion as extra fighters. At the very least we get more villains.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2011)

I think they should add that Rock nin that fought Obito and Kakashi, he was kinda cool. would make their story much much better.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 29, 2011)

If the cutscenes are done like MK9 before, after, and like Nuns2 during fights, I'd be fine. Honestly walking up and down linear 2D painted backgrounds wasn't exactly a highlight for me.   



Nakiro said:


> I think they should add that Rock nin that fought Obito and Kakashi, he was kinda cool. would make their story much much better.


I'd actually like this. 
He is canon afterall.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> I'd actually like this.
> He is canon afterall.


He could have a decent moveset as well, I mean he showed off some moves. He looked kinda cool too. Oh well.. they will sooner add Konohamaru than him, it's unfortunate.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think they should add that Rock nin that fought Obito and Kakashi, he was kinda cool. would make their story much much better.


I'm guessing since Kakashi Gaiden is part of Kakashi's story mode one or two of the Rock nin from that arc would have to be there otherwise they might as well just be hidden characters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2011)

It'd be great if we could explore the game's stages the same way we did in Storm 1 inside of Konoha. Better yet if they include the other 4 great villages.

I hope they keep the cutscenes from Storm 2.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm guessing since Kakashi Gaiden is part of Kakashi's story mode one or two of the Rock nin from that arc would have to be there otherwise they might as well just be hidden characters.


That's he same thing I thought about Sound 4 but they didn't put them in the game, that was probably my most disappointing thing about Storm 1...

Characters that make sense, but don't make it in there.


I think they should make few movesets for random characters and few models and then just make generic ougis, for fights like these, it wouldn't even be necessary to play with those characters, just have some fodder that are there for the sake of the story mode and just put them where they are appropriate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 29, 2011)

i hope we get more upcoming news sooner, but i'm releaved CC2 read other countries feedbacks because one time i thought they would only read japanese requests first. 

EDIT: wait nevermind, looks like most of their feedback they listened to were from japan. apparently most of OUR feedbacks were for just putting haku & zabuza in the game.  really? haku & zabuza WERE'NT just the major freaking things we wanted in generations....


----------



## DaKakz (Sep 30, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> EDIT: wait nevermind, looks like most of their feedback they listened to were from japan. apparently most of OUR feedbacks were for just putting haku & zabuza in the game.  really? haku & zabuza WERE'NT just the major freaking things we wanted in generations....


Yeah that sucks.
I sent them a really cool and realistic wishlist...I hope they will at least take a look at it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 30, 2011)

Cc2 dosen't take Europes and USAs feedbacks seriously?! F**********K 

Since they say that almost every single character seen in the Anime will be in this game I hope that this confirms Uchiha Madara (Flashback) as a playable character and the previous Hokages ;D

And bring back Sarutobi Hiruzen so I can create a Hiruzen vs Danzo battle...

Fights I wish to create in Genereations:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke (Susanno) VS Itachi (Susanno)
Madara VS Hashirama
Sarutobi VS Danzo
Hashirama&Tobirama VS ANYONE




Wonder if the will bring back team ougis like we had in the PS2 games, I really love Sasuke&Orochimaru Ougi AND Itachi&Kisame Ougi 

-LS-


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2011)

i feel like all this time we've been ignored and only recieved just characters while only japan gives feedback for gameplay mechanics.  and CC2 never even knew naruto was very popular around here!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2011)

Only filler character I would like is Guren.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2011)

lol japan.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope they take the good from NUNS1 and the good from NUNS2 + add more awesomeness to create NUNSG.

This game has so much potential, all there's left is hope for them to make the 'right' decisions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think they should add that Rock nin that fought Obito and Kakashi, he was kinda cool. would make their story much much better.


his name is Kakko.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 30, 2011)

30 new screenshots!


6 new arts!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2011)

d'at screenshots/art


----------



## Prototype (Sep 30, 2011)

More of the same, I see.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dem same moves.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, look. It's those again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2011)

So is jutsu customization in or out?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 30, 2011)

Same old same old. What was the point in that? 

And if by 'in and out' you mean our approval, it's definitely in.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2011)

Would have been better if they threw in a few of the other teams. While pre timeskip Sasuke and Sakura have only been seen as supports before now these screenshots don't really show us anything about them that we haven't already seen.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

We need new videos.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Same old same old. What was the point in that?
> 
> And if by 'in and out' you mean our approval, it's definitely in.



prefrence? 

i didn't mean by approval, i meant if its actually IN the game.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 30, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> We need new videos.



agreed. i want to see some 2 tails and 5 tails action.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2011)

huh.....i just looked carefully at the pics with sasuke, looks like he uses both fire style and chidori. thus speculating that jutsu custimazation could very well be confirmed.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> huh.....i just looked carefully at the pics with sasuke, looks like he uses both fire style and chidori. thus speculating that jutsu custimazation could very well be confirmed.


Not really. Have you forgotten you've got the regular jutsu and the ultimate jutsu? One is just a stronger attack than the other.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> agreed. i want to see some 2 tails and 5 tails action.



speaking of the jins wonder if they will be in the game cause we have not see all of them in action or we just know a little bit about their abilities. yagura and the 7 tails are a mystery completely. we know han used steam, the 6 tails bubbles, roshi lava, the 2 tails the fire ball she used vs hidan and kakuzu. should be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Not really. Have you forgotten you've got the regular jutsu and the ultimate jutsu? One is just a stronger attack than the other.



what are you meaning? the pics are showing sasuke clearly using chidori as his normal triangle + circle like he did in UNS1 which wasn't an ougi due to his ougi being purple chidori, the other showed him using fire style jutsu which is also activated with triangle + circle. it wouldn't make sense if you were somehow able to use both jutsus at once. i think its pretty obvious that its jutsu custimization that its showing.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> what are you meaning? the pics are showing sasuke clearly using chidori as his normal triangle + circle like he did in UNS1 which wasn't an ougi due to his ougi being purple chidori, the other showed him using fire style jutsu which is also activated with triangle + circle. it wouldn't make sense if you were somehow able to use both jutsus at once. i think its pretty obvious that its jutsu custimization that its showing.


I don't see any buttons on the screen. All that he's clearly doing is using the two moves, nothing is clear about what buttons are being pressed. Oh sure it may look like his storm 1 chidori but this isn't storm 1. Being like the storm 1 move doesn't mean it serves the same purpose.

I mean do you really expect the storm 1 characters to have the same ougis are they did in that game? Those were longer than they are now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

I was talking about seeing buttons on the screen, i was simply explaining the control mechanism on how to pull off a regular jutsu with two buttons. but its obvious that fire style and chidori are seprate jutsu that are used in the same button (triangle + circle) but need to be customized to use one of the other. plus sasuke used a fireball jutsu in the demo of storm generations which also interprates that you can change sasuke's regular jutsus with different one's like chidori, phonex flower, or chidori. what? how is that even so? sasuke is clearly preforming the same animation of a regular chidori like he did in storm 1 just like the other pics of PTS naruto doing a rasengan. well the combo's from storm 1 PTS characters haven't changed at all in storm generations so....

no, i never even said i expected them to have the same ougi's. its obvious that they're bound to be shortened.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I was talking about seeing buttons on the screen, i was simply explaining the control mechanism on how to pull off a regular jutsu with two buttons. but its obvious that fire style and chidori are seprate jutsu that are used in the same button (triangle + circle) but need to be customized to use one of the other. plus sasuke used a fireball jutsu in the demo of storm generations which also interprates that you can change sasuke's regular jutsus with different one's like chidori, phonex flower, or chidori. what? how is that even so? sasuke is clearly preforming the same animation of a regular chidori like he did in storm 1 just like the other pics of PTS naruto doing a rasengan. well the combo's from storm 1 PTS characters haven't changed at all in storm generations so....
> 
> no, i never even said i expected them to have the same ougi's. its obvious that they're bound to be shortened.


The different jutsus for PTS Sasuke could've been changed to work as other moves like combo-strings, grabs, etc.

If they have customizable jutsu then great, but I wouldn't get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

ah, thats what i sorta thought.....i guess we'll have to wait and see then. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ8f_tc0dLM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

new gameplay vid i just found!


----------



## Prototype (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like Sasuke used Enton: Kagutsuchi in that vid, at about 1:16. I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 1, 2011)

I was thinking about characters who has forms as seperate characters and thought of something that would be cool to have..!

Alt. Outfits.. Alright this will not work since the forms has different figthing-styles like Sage Naruto is different from Naruto and Taka Sasuke is different than Hebi Sasuke.. So I thought that every form should get alternate outfits; Taka Sasuke getting Hebi Sasukes outfits as alternate and still have Taka Sasukes fighting-style and animations  Naruto having the Sage Narutos cloak as alternate outfit, but still play as Original Naruto ;D

I thought of this because I don't like Taka Sasukes hair, Hebi Sasuke has better hairbangs..

And one more thing that would be awsome to see as an alternate outfit would be Kakashis(kid) outfit on Kakashi(adult)

-LS-

EDIT: And maybe give them their kid version of their outfits too ;D Taka Sasuke playing with Chuunin Exam Sasuke outfit! sweeet xD


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I was talking about seeing buttons on the screen, i was simply explaining the control mechanism on how to pull off a regular jutsu with two buttons. but its obvious that fire style and chidori are seprate jutsu that are used in the same button (triangle + circle) but need to be customized to use one of the other. plus sasuke used a fireball jutsu in the demo of storm generations which also interprates that you can change sasuke's regular jutsus with different one's like chidori, phonex flower, or chidori. what? how is that even so? sasuke is clearly preforming the same animation of a regular chidori like he did in storm 1 just like the other pics of PTS naruto doing a rasengan. well the combo's from storm 1 PTS characters haven't changed at all in storm generations so....
> 
> no, i never even said i expected them to have the same ougi's. its obvious that they're bound to be shortened.


What I'm saying is they could have picked the animation for chidori to be Sasuke's ougi from his regular jutsu chidori in storm 1. It makes perfect sense to do it this way.

If you think it might mean that there are customised jutsus that fine but it is not obvious like you claim it is. All that is clear is that Sasuke uses both attacks.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Naruto having the Sage Narutos cloak as alternate outfit, but still play as Original Naruto ;D


This I want. Especially if post Pain battle Naruto has sage mode as his awakening.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 1, 2011)

One thing's been troubling me, when playing the two games one really can't ignore one glaring difference and that is the way CC2 developed the combinations for each character. In the original game characters didn't really feel like their directional combinations were very different at all and they almost exclusively consisted of taijutsu. Contrast that to the second game where every directional string felt different from the first hit and usually ended with a flashy display of Ninjutsu. My main problem doesn't lie with PTS forms doing this as I guess it could make quite a cool contrast. If you play as PTS Sasuke, doing combinations and only using Ninjutsu when you load your chakra and then you switch to his TS form and unleash a flurry of flashy moves it will at least show you improvement in the character. My problem is that with characters like the Third this could downplay his power whereas the rest of the Kage we've seen in action seem to have pretty flashy moves, if you see where I'm coming from? I'm sure some characters such as Kimimaro will fit in well but I can't help but wonder if the strings are going to get some kind of tweaking to at least make them appear more unique than in the original game.

I also wonder if PTS forms of Kakashi, Itachi, etc... will be included as they have different moves and combinations in the first game (R2 swap, like different forms) or perhaps they'll not bother and just keep our upgraded forms and add the option to choose alternate Jutsu and Ouigis (especially withe Kakshi and Itachi). Then again that makes the problem of PTS forms having better Ouigis because CC2 still went over-the-top in the first game and toned it back for the second.

Also, what will they do for characters like Gaara, Sasuke, Kankuro, etc... Who have more than one PTS form?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn, i hoped that Sasuke's awakening animation would be the face he did when he disposed of Karin.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

i kinda liked his rape face back then more better, now he just looks angry. 



Gaiash said:


> What I'm saying is they could have picked the animation for chidori to be Sasuke's ougi from his regular jutsu chidori in storm 1. It makes perfect sense to do it this way.
> 
> If you think it might mean that there are customised jutsus that fine but it is not obvious like you claim it is. All that is clear is that Sasuke uses both attacks.



we won't know until we play the game i guess.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Damn, i hoped that Sasuke's awakening animation would be the face he did when he disposed of Karin.


damn they changed Sasuke epic face

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> damn they changed Sasuke epic face
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



I noticed that too.  

I wonder how pre TS characters would be effective. They move a bit slow compared.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude, why did they take out Sasuke's darkness face.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2011)

I like alot Sasuke's new moves in his Taka self, I am glad they added his Enton: Kagutsuchi move. I still hope they incorporate his other versions (Part I Sasuke is already there, Hebi Sasuke [white & black clothes] and Akatsuki Sasuke are left).

But yeah I liked much more his darkness face than the one they are using now.

I'll try to send today my input about the game to CC2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *I like alot Sasuke's new moves in his Taka self,* I am glad they added his Enton: Kagutsuchi move. I still hope they incorporate his other versions (Part I Sasuke is already there, Hebi Sasuke [white & black clothes] and Akatsuki Sasuke are left).
> 
> But yeah I liked much more his darkness face than the one they are using now.
> 
> I'll try to send today my input about the game to CC2.


this sasuke is diferent from his Takaa version ,being called Sasuke Susanoo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuck that new face!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

he doesn't even look half as insane as his original rape face awakening was.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Now that was going to cause an automatic win! :WOW


----------



## slickcat (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont like all sasukes new moves, they seem to me as the same... if u ve seen all the videos theres not much variation between his rapid slashing for all directional buttons except the end. Since I m the type who loves to study animations for fighting games and action adventure.. I arrived at this conclusion from all the videos.

Now Asuma is a very good depiction of CC2 prowess for animating, his combos look superb.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol, all you guys seem rusty on Storm 1. That's *not* Sasuke's ougi. That's his jutsu chidori. His ougi doesn't have that camera angel, plus his Blue Chidori shows him with his sharingan activated. This, could, in fact, prove that customization is back, but probably for only Storm 1 characters. Or, on the other hand, cc2 could be being misleading bitches again and trying to add weightless hype.



Gaiash said:


> Oh sure it may look like his storm 1 chidori but this isn't storm 1. Being like the storm 1 move doesn't mean it serves the same purpose.



That generally made no sense. We've fully comprehended that Generations has a form of "Cut & paste"... PTS Naruto has all the same moves, that serve all the same functions as Storm 1, so saying "this isn't storm 1" doesn't benefit what you're saying.



> I mean do you really expect the storm 1 characters to have the same ougis are they did in that game? Those were longer than they are now.



They do have the same ougis. PTS has the same one as Storm 1, they just cut some parts out and sped it up


----------



## G (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm starting to lose interest in this game
i wont probably even buy it


----------



## slickcat (Oct 1, 2011)

^^ patience man, just wait it out till most of the extras are revealed to arrive at a conclusion. We never know if we might get other PTS characters, but I have the same stance as you, I just need to see how danzo plays and if theres any extra character like sound 4 added or 1,2 hokages.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

anyone looking forward to ultimate tenkaichi though?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Hell no. That shit looks garbage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

but my online friends say its moar newer and has better gameplay than UNSG!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh rly?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> anyone looking forward to ultimate tenkaichi though?


I haven't really had much interest in Dragon Ball games since Tenkaichi 3. Last Dragon Ball game I got was Infinite World on the PS2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh rly?



yarly! :mabye and i should totally spend all my money for ultimate tenkaichi which will have less of a spammable online communtiy soon!


----------



## Saru (Oct 2, 2011)

Dead thread is dead.

Anyway, it's good that CC2 did end up seeing our input.

I'm not sure what they got out of it, though...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 2, 2011)

This thread isn't dead.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2011)

*Topic:* Which Boss battles are you looking forward in Generations or which ones would you like to see in it?

I'll post my list of Boss fights I would like to see first from Storm 1 that weren't in the first game, a couple ones that were omitted in Storm 2 and finally some that I think must be in Generations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Part I: Naruto & Sasuke vs Haku (Land of the Waves arc)
-Part I: Kakashi vs Zabuza (Land of the Waves arc)
-Part I: Orochimaru vs Sasuke (Forest of Death)
-Part I: Naruto vs Kiba (Chuunin Exams)
-Part I: Gaara vs Rock Lee (Chuunin Exams)
-Part I: Naruto vs Neji (Chuunin Exams Finals)
-Part I: Shikamaru vs Temari (Chuunin Exams Finals)
-Part I: Gaara vs Sasuke (Chuunin Exams Finals)
-Part I: Orochimaru/Shodai Hokage/Nidaime Hokage vs Sarutobi Hiruzen
-Part I: Naruto vs Kabuto (Search for Tsunade arc)
-Part I: Chouji vs Jirobou (Sasuke Retrieval arc)
-Part I: Neji vs Kidoumaru (Sasuke Retrieval arc)	
-Part I: Kiba/Kankurou vs Sakon/Ukon (Sasuke Retrieval arc)
-Part I: Shikamaru/Temari  vs Tayuya (Sasuke Retrieval arc)
-Part I: Rock Lee/Gaara vs Kimimaro (Sasuke Retrieval arc)
-Part I: Naruto vs Sasuke (VotE: Sasuke Retrieval arc)

-Part II: Asuma vs Hidan (wasn't in Storm 2)
-Part II: Shikamaru vs Hidan (the rematch while Kakuzu fought Kakashi and company)
-Part II: Sasuke vs Orochimaru (wasn't in Storm 2)
-Part II: Sasuke vs  Deidara (wasn't in Storm 2)
-Part II: Sasuke vs Killer Bee (wasn't in Storm 2)
-Part II: Sasuke vs Ei/Gaara/Mei Terumi/Oonoki (Kage Summit arc)
-Part II: Kisame vs Killer Bee (Kage Summit arc)
-Part II: Sasuke vs Danzou (Kage Summit arc)
-Part II: Naruto vs Yami-Naruto (Jinchuuriki Confinement arc)
-Part II: Naruto vs Kyuubi (Jinchuuriki Confinement arc)
-Part II: Minato vs Madara (Kushina?s flashback Jinchuuriki Confinement arc)
-Part II: Gai vs Kisame (Jinchuuriki Confinement arc)




Pretty much those.


----------



## Saru (Oct 2, 2011)

*Boss battles*

Well, the way the interviews sounded, we won't be getting many additions in terms of boss battles. Unless Naru/Sasu are involved.

How could they not have Sasuke vs. Deidara or Sasuke vs. Killer Bee?


----------



## Itαchi (Oct 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sasuke vs Killer Bee was in NUNS2, right?



Wasnt a boss fight just a cheap regular fight.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone here still play UNS2 online?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 2, 2011)

Me 

Although I've been far too busy with school to be playing much games, for that matter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 But my skills on UNS have not faltered, for those of you who are wondering


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you still recieve hate mail & encounter rage quitters?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Anyway, it's good that CC2 did end up seeing our input.
> 
> I'm not sure what they got out of it, though...



the only thing they said about our imput was just for more characters while their primary japanese feedback were for the battle system.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 2, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Does anyone here still play UNS2 online?



i got tired of getting my ass kicked

hopefully tobi is on this new one


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2011)

i hope for online tournaments


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Do you still recieve hate mail & encounter rage quitters?



Lmao, of course   I got a shitload of em in my inbox to keep for future laughs


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

I honestly do not see the point of rage mail on NS2, they should be aware and conscious of the cheapness and bs that the game is equipped with and the kind of gamers that it has developed.

But as always rage mail it's the most amusing of all.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 3, 2011)

Nah, I usually get ragemail from the idiots who spam/play like cheap bastards, and then when their petty little "techniques" don't work on me and they're getting their ass whooped, they ragequit. Then I mail & laugh at them calling them a pussy, and then they explode. Happens every time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2011)

One time i battled this troll who spammed the hell out of me using karin & supports, then he gloats off saying "LOL you got your ass whopped by karin! suck my dick!". which is funny because using support spamming more than your main really says alot about "getting my ass whooped" lol.  CC2 needs to make sure that if a rage quitter leavs online YOU win. not get sent back to the menu.


----------



## Saru (Oct 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 needs to make sure that if a rage quitter leavs online YOU win. not get sent back to the menu.



Poop. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 3, 2011)

This game needs a rage quitters hell like mvc3 lol


----------



## Face (Oct 3, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Poop. I forgot to mention that.



Wait you said Poop. 
Do you do youtube videos?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2011)

youtube poop 

I wonder how izanagi will work with danzo in generations, wouldn't it just be x2 subsitution but in awakening form?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> youtube poop
> 
> I wonder how izanagi will work with danzo in generations, wouldn't it just be x2 subsitution but in awakening form?



Or.. Auto-sub


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 3, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> This game needs a rage quitters hell like mvc3 lol



And what is that, precisely?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Or.. Auto-sub



..........i don't even know if izanagi should be put in afterall....


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 3, 2011)

Aww, the good ol days. I don't even play UNS2 online anymore due to so many tricks and glitches in the game now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2011)

your better off playing online with your friends or no dice


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 3, 2011)

My, my, I'm getting requests to share some mail  I'm kinda busy atm, but I'll be sure to check my archives tonight and bring in some good juicy ones soon enough


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> This game needs a rage quitters hell like mvc3 lol



how does that work?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 3, 2011)

The more they Rage quit the more they end up with other Rage quiters thus an endless cycle begins and ends in a game of Chicken: who's going to crap out first...

Only problem with that system is some people have really bad connections and well yeah...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2011)

They can... do that??  ^


----------



## Face (Oct 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> youtube poop





Scizor said:


> Or.. Auto-sub



:rofl

There is a guy on Machinima that uses the word poop alot. I just wanted to know if he is that guy.
That's why I asked.


----------



## chipnoses (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder what new specials Naruto Will show, I mean if THE story in THE game only Goes to THE kage summit arc, we Will not really see Naruto do anything new. At least sasuke Will have Susanoo And amaterasu


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My, my, I'm getting requests to share some mail  I'm kinda busy atm, but I'll be sure to check my archives tonight and bring in some good juicy ones soon enough



As long as you do it soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 4, 2011)

storm 1 or generations?


----------



## Saru (Oct 4, 2011)

Face said:


> Wait you said Poop.
> Do you do youtube videos?



No. 

*​
Actually, I think Izanagi _will_ be auto-sub Awakening, or something like it. Maybe a little less broken.

Maybe it can be an Awakening-only jutsu, which has to be activated. And you get auto-subs for 7 seconds or something? Then, in his awakening, Danzo's moveset could revolve around the ninja tool button, like Temari, and he could have wind-based combos... ?

Just throwing around ideas.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 5, 2011)

New battlefield revealed ( on the Haku's left ) :


I like this place!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> New battlefield revealed ( on the Haku's left ) :
> 
> 
> I like this place!



wut ? this is not new. This was already in a scan.


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 5, 2011)

Really? This one?


----------



## Jaga (Oct 5, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Really? This one?



it looks just like the one in this scan:  its diff but there like the same almost


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 5, 2011)

A new look at the newest stage and Sage Naruto is pretty much confirmed (not that it wasn't pretty clear he'd be playable anyway), pretty cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn it are they clashing or not?


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, maybe they're bringing them back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2011)

they DID say jutsu clash wasn't in the development yet, i think....


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

What!?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 5, 2011)

They have been showing it a lot.. like the announce trailer and constantly showing Naruto and Sasuke clashing. Did first game have clashing I forgot...


----------



## Saru (Oct 5, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Did first game have clashing I forgot...



Yeah, NUNS1 had jutsu clashes. If you're referring to pre-release media, IDK.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 5, 2011)

Director already said no clashing.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck that shit. i loved doing jutsu clash at VoTE to make it end in a draw LOL.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 5, 2011)

Jutsu clashes don't really appeal to me anyway so I don't mind their absence.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 5, 2011)

Who ever didn't like jutsu clashes... why the hell are you playing this game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Director already said no clashing.



give me a link


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2011)

hey guys i found a bit of news on generations here, nothing too new but pretty intresting.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Your precious letters didn't influence them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2011)

Is that why they responded to our feedback?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Who ever didn't like jutsu clashes... why the hell are you playing this game?


I didn't say I dislike them, just that they're not my thing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Your precious letters didn't influence them.



He sent letters to them?


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 6, 2011)

There are no jutsu clashes, that move that Sasuke is doing in the new image is his ougi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 6, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is that why they responded to our feedback?


Proof?  


Suigetsu said:


> He sent letters to them?



Alot of them did.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



RM Naruto


 appears in the new ending and the game is still not out, you know what that means ?


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 6, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Guys.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## slickcat (Oct 6, 2011)

nah,he wont be playable,he wont have any feats in the anime


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2011)

Filler mode activated.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I didn't say I dislike them, just that they're not my thing.



I have a similar opinion of jutsu clashes, they were fun but getting rid of them didn't bother me.

It's a cool aesthetic touch to the game that I appreciated, but eliminating to keep everything in-game is fine by me.

Also in UNS1 not every character's jutsu was clashable, some were just automatically overpowered by others. Some like Kabuto sleep jutsu and Sakura's tripwire made sense, but others just didn't clash.

At least with the way it is now there's a bit more neutrality to bounce-backs.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Guys.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please link to said new ending?

Edit: Nvm; I found it.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!! 


I CAN'T BREATHE HOW EXCITED I AM FINALLY!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2011)

>Rumor
>Excited
>


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaga said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I CAN'T BREATHE HOW EXCITED I AM FINALLY!!!



I'm still breathing and continue to hold my breath until I see visual evidence.

Until then, I won't believe a damn thing.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaga said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I CAN'T BREATHE HOW EXCITED I AM FINALLY!!!



What a delicious rumor!

I know they will be playable. I think CC2 team is going to go all out on generations to tide players over intill Ninja storm 3.

I just hate waiting for games im really excited about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I have a similar opinion of jutsu clashes, they were fun but getting rid of them didn't bother me.
> 
> It's a cool aesthetic touch to the game that I appreciated, but eliminating to keep everything in-game is fine by me.
> 
> ...



i wonder what online would be like with jutsu clashes back


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like my kage battle is going to be a reality.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

fck the hokages, I want to play as the TROLLKAGE!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm still breathing and continue to hold my breath until I see visual evidence.
> 
> Until then, I won't believe a damn thing.



lolll ur still breathing but r holding ur breathe?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> fck the hokages, I want to play as the TROLLKAGE!


You mean Danzo? He'll be confirmed after the kages.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

fuck danzo, he meant the REAL trollkage from the hidden mist village


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> fuck danzo, he meant the REAL trollkage from the hidden mist village



If his real name is ever spoken..the end of all reality will follow.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 6, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm still breathing and continue to hold my breath until I see visual evidence.
> 
> Until then, I won't believe a damn thing.



my exact sentiments


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaga said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I CAN'T BREATHE HOW EXCITED I AM FINALLY!!!


good,good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

i see what you did there......


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, give me Hashirama & Tobirama and I'll be very pleased. I actually included them as characters that had yet to be appear in Generations and that should be there in my letter to CC2. 

Of course I also want Hiruzen and Hokage Minato in it (the Minato from Storm 2 while also having Gaiden Minato).

Crossing my fingers so that these rumors are confirmed as true in the following days.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> fck the hokages, I want to play as the TROLLKAGE!


Him and Muu and I'll be happy.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 6, 2011)

The first two hokages playable was my only wish, if this rumor is in fact true; I'm in on this.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2011)

*sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

............excuse me while i go masturbate to this 

eh...ah..ahh!!...ah-!...AHH!!!........aaaaaaahhhhh..........


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ............excuse me while i go masturbate to this
> 
> eh...ah..ahh!!...ah-!...AHH!!!........aaaaaaahhhhh..........



hahahaha! this scan is just way too damn hot. way. too. damn. hot!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




so much win on a scan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

must.....buy.....now! 

chunin exam & lookout tower are back!


----------



## Motochika (Oct 6, 2011)

OH FUCK SECOND HOKAGE DAY ONE PURCHASE!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, Naruto charging at a fireball with Rasengan.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2011)

So since his fight was important enough to be in Storm 1 it's safe to say we're getting the Third Hokage too meaning we get all the Hokages. I'm really looking forward to all kinds of different kage fights.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I want this game to come out now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



​
This was so awesome I had to log in and comment about it. 

Dat scan. 

Dem Hokages.   

Now I just need Hokage Minato from Storm 2 + Hiruzen from Storm 1 and this game will be off the charts.  

Hi Yamato. ^^

Looks like CC2 read and approved of my recommendations. 

The more scans I see from the now more canon Orochimaru Destroyed Hideout the more I like it. It looks cool. 

Now if they can bring the jutsu clash feature back from Storm 1...


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2011)

Kagefest.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AWESOME.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Generations needs my deepest apologies, I have been completely convinced this glorious epicness will be worth more than enough


----------



## slickcat (Oct 7, 2011)

complete, Now, sound 4 and this game will be day 1 for me.

Damn please let hokage minato have a different moveset.Hiraishin lvl 2 is absent in his moveset as well as deathGod. hopefully more teleport combos,in the end I still want to use minato.

Also drunken lee is an important mention, I wonder if they ll ever add him,but for now I m content, Danzo vs hiruzen rematch FTW


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah.. I want sound 4 so bad...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope Anko's playable.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry for this newb question but the other kages from the other countries are playable ?, also for the news look so awesome


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, all other kages are playable, with the new addition of all of Konoha's generations of kages.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 7, 2011)

Shodai and Nidaime confirmed. 

All that's missing is Danzo.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Oh god i can't get this grin of my face..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2011)

now we need the sound four.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome, I was really excited to see the Hokages. I also really hope that Tobirama has his 'water wall' back to the standards of the Ultimate Ninja series rather than the poor-excuse for a technique that we saw in the original Ultimate Ninja Storm game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaga said:


> lolll ur still breathing but r holding ur breathe?


Contradictions are funny that way eh? 


Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks like Christmas came early... and so did I.


----------



## G (Oct 7, 2011)

just some new characters confirmed?
i excepted more after my break.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, you guys are happy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

now we just need sound 4 to jump and, which is guranteed given that the story focuses from the events of part one to part 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

All I want are the twins and Kidomaru.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

sakon/ukon and tayuya ftw


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> sakon/ukon and tayuya ftw



Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2011)

What's so great about the sound four, excluding Kimimaro


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Cause them>>you. Easily.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

They had badass personalities and a mysterious aura despite getting pwnd by genin in the end.  but yeah kimimaro is the best of the 4!


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2011)

I > dem 

But yeah, sound 4 were weird and not that interesting... the only one who was a boss (excluding Kimi, again ) was Kidomaru, he was beast.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What's so great about the sound four, excluding Kimimaro



Outside of Jirobo (though I want Butterfly Choji), The rest of the 3 are pretty interesting as far as abilities go.

Sakon/Ukon can invade someone's body, separate and merge, and summon the rashomon gate.

Tayuya can trap people in a genjutsu with her flute, has super strength in CS2 form, and summon 3 giants that can suck your soul or just physically kill you.

Kidomaru can summon spiders, trap his opponents in strong webbing, and fire off arrows like a deadly sniper with armor-piercing rounds.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> They had badass personalities and a mysterious aura *despite getting pwnd by genin in the end*.  but yeah kimimaro is the best of the 4!


Only two got beat by genin (Choji and Neji), but Kiba, Shikamaru, and Lee barely survived.

Hell if it wasn't for Temari, Kankuro, and Gaara none of them would've lived. Oh and remember that the Sand Siblings were only genin because they were held back on purpose, not because of their skills.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I > dem
> 
> But yeah, sound 4 were weird and not that interesting... the only one who was a boss (excluding Kimi, again ) was Kidomaru, he was beast.



            .


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *sequels like a school girl* RUMOR CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What's so great about the sound four, excluding Kimimaro


1. More villains, with all the potential new heroes to be added we need more villains
2. Unique fighting styles, perfect for a fighting game
3. I loved their fights with Shikamaru, the Konoha genin and the Sand Siblings
4. The Sound village needs more characters to pick from
5. With the hokages being playable now it only makes sense that Storm 1 support characters would be a great place to start to get new characters
6. More story mode fights for the Konoha 11

My main request when it comes to new characters is more villains to play with.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the Sound Four will be cool too. The fact that they are legit, canon villains make them necessary! Their unique move sets will provide for more variety in the game, now that the mechanics have been improved! 

If Zabuza and Haku are in the game, and Kimimaro should be in there as well, adding the Sound Four in would make more sense than even Kurenai, Anko or Shizune IMO, even if I would love for more female characters in as well. All these characters already have their Storm 1 models and a few moves since they were support only characters back then, JUST like the first and second Hokage, so the possibility is really there! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## slickcat (Oct 7, 2011)

I m beginning to doubt they ll be added, If they add them, they have to create 2 movesets, making them potentially 8 characters due to CS2. And then the absence of butterfly chouji and Drunken lee as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2011)

slickcat said:


> I m beginning to doubt they ll be added, If they add them, they have to create 2 movesets, making them potentially 8 characters due to CS2. And then the absence of butterfly chouji and Drunken lee as well.


They've been lazy with awakenings before. I'd prefer if they were lazy with awakenings than new characters (well I'd prefer no lazyness but out of the choices...)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What's so great about the sound four, excluding Kimimaro


i liked them the only one that i found boring was Sakon/Ukon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

Jirobo was the boring one.  the rest got swag


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 7, 2011)

Glad to see Shodai/Hashirama will be in this.

This game just might be worth getting after all.

EDIT: And the Sound 4 all sucked and were fodder.


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't like the sound four It would be cool if they where support but thats about it. (excluding Kimimaro)


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 7, 2011)

Like the Sound Four in the manga/anime or not they're perfect game character material. Their movesets would be unlike most other characters that are already playable giving us more variety.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 7, 2011)

Sound 4 are interesting but yeah...fodder.
Much more excited to use some of that Hashirama wood


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Sound 4 are interesting but yeah...fodder.
> *Much more excited to use some of that Hashirama wood*





who isn't?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2011)

Nah, sound 4 as characters would be beneficial, but I don't see how they're gonna manage getting their own movesets + ougis/grabs and such... they weren't detailed characters,


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

If they had movesets in UN3-5 then i'd doubt it be that hard to incorperate them in this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, sound 4 as characters would be beneficial, but I don't see how they're gonna manage getting their own movesets + ougis/grabs and such... they weren't detailed characters,



you must've missed the whole sasuke retrieval arc then 

even Hebi got movesets + ougis/grabs bro


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope they put in Hiruzen, that way we have all Hokages


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2011)

of course he's gonna be in this game, all of the storm 1 characters should appear in generations otherwise it wouldn't make any sense if some where missing.  all we need now is sound 4 & anko, kurenai, shizune. then we'll be all set!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i liked them the only one that i found boring was * Sakon/Ukon.*


You have no taste.


----------



## Saru (Oct 7, 2011)

slickcat said:


> I m beginning to doubt they ll be added, If they add them, they have to create 2 movesets, making them potentially 8 characters due to CS2. And then the absence of butterfly chouji and Drunken lee as well.



Why can't CS Level Two just be an awakening? They could make that work pretty well.


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)

If sound four doesn't get in, i'll probably buy Broken Bond.


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)

I want Hiruzen            !


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2011)

Kimimaro is a must as a playable character, imo.

And the sound four have enough canon feats to be playable characters, too. ^^


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

I know Neji will be beast again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

Neji was awesome in accel 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

He was always awesome since birth.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 8, 2011)

he became even more awesome when he one-shotted kidomaru. 

will CC2 improve the animations & combo's of storm 2 characters, because idk i think neji's combo's felt more fluid.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Why can't CS Level Two just be an awakening? They could make that work pretty well.


It worked for UNS1, don't see how it wouldn't work now. Well unless CC2 doesn't feel like it of course.


NeoKurama said:


> He was always awesome since birth.


In part 2 Neji hasn't been around enough, we need more Neji in the series.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> In part 2 Neji hasn't been around enough, we need more Neji in the series.


I agree. All the good characters aren't getting screen time.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> In part 2 Neji hasn't been around enough, we need more Neji in the series.



he is too weak to be have any more time in the manga, a total disappointment


nice to see that the first hokages will be in the game. we just need scans of sarutobi, danzou and sage naruto


----------



## Prototype (Oct 8, 2011)

The first two Hokages are in this, which makes things more interesting. I'm still hoping for the Sound Five, though. Well, mainly just Tayuya and Kimimaro.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 8, 2011)

Got Dang. I'm still waiting for Shigure


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2011)

We need demos now that focus on the new characters that have been confirmed so far.

I hope they try to work a bit on the VotE battlefield, we should be able to fight in different places of it not just in a random rock in front of the statues. In cases like this the wall-fighting feature could be handy.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We need demos now that focus on the new characters that have been confirmed so far.
> 
> I hope they try to work a bit on the VotE battlefield, we should be able to fight in different places of it not just in a random rock in front of the statues. In cases like this the wall-fighting feature could be handy.



I actually like the way it is now. Its my fav map.


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 8, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We need demos now that focus on the new characters that have been confirmed so far.
> 
> I hope they try to work a bit on the VotE battlefield, we should be able to fight in different places of it not just in a random rock in front of the statues. In cases like this the wall-fighting feature could be handy.



True. Though this begs the question of whether they will add wall fighting or not.

I won't be surprised if they don't add it in. But thats just me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he is too weak to be have any more time in the manga, a total disappointment


WELL YOU CAN GO F- lol I mean you are completely entitled to your opinion.

Have a great day! 



Lishenron said:


> True. Though this begs the question of whether they will add wall fighting or not.
> 
> I won't be surprised if they don't add it in. But thats just me.


I loved that dynamic in the old Ultimate Ninja games. 

Moving to the open space of the UNS games and NOT using that concept is a tragedy in itself.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You have no taste.


yeah because merging is epic and summoning a giant defending gate is interesting.

oh  wait they aren't.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 8, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It worked for UNS1, don't see how it wouldn't work now. Well unless CC2 doesn't feel like it of course.
> 
> In part 2 Neji hasn't been around enough, we need more Neji in the series.


Shino is my favorite out of everybody in Konoha next to Kakashi . At least Neji got to fight his own clone, what has Shino done? He needs screen time the most out of the Naruto cast.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Shino is my favorite out of everybody in Konoha next to Kakashi . At least Neji got to fight his own clone, what has Shino done? He needs screen time the most out of the Naruto cast.



Like NeoKurama said all of them deserve more screen time, but I was speaking on Neji because I tend to favor him a bit more.

It's a shame for all of them really, we see them go all-out in the Sasuke Retrieval arc but don't get any serious follow-up on how strong they've become.

All of them have different families with specialized talents, and it would've been nice to explore some of that history outside of filler episodes. Or just sticking to those character specific storylines would've been nice.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 9, 2011)

I really want to be able to select transformations/awakenings from the start in VS mode (not online) but for CC2 to scale them back if they're selected that way. They'll still be stronger but it'll work like this:

Normal character = Sasuke
Mid-character = Selected Awakening 
Strong character = awakening

Normal character - Strong character
Mid-character 

So it equals out in the end (I would hope).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 9, 2011)

Nidaime Hokage confirmed FUUUUUUU 

*Kuchiyochse: Edo Tensei* 

+ Minato level S/T ninjutsu


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 9, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Nidaime Hokage confirmed FUUUUUUU
> 
> *Kuchiyochse: Edo Tensei*
> 
> + Minato level S/T ninjutsu



If only that was going to be in the game... 

But knowing CC2, they could do a lot of interesting things when fluid manipulation is involved (sand, water, etc), so it's still something to look forward to.

On the other hand, starting off with awakening would be both good and bad; good for Storm 1 characters, because their awakenings were diverse with 4 different combos, grabs, tilts, and ougis. But Storm 2 awakenings were vague and didn't have that drive as before... They only had 1-2 combos, no in depth grab, only some had tilts and none had ougis. Awakenings in Storm 2 didn't have that feel... You could easily search up awakenings in Storm 1 vs Storm 2 in youtube and see what I mean


----------



## Alicia (Oct 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If only that was going to be in the game...
> 
> But knowing CC2, they could do a lot of interesting things when fluid manipulation is involved (sand, water, etc), so it's still something to look forward to.
> 
> On the other hand, starting off with awakening would be both good and bad; good for Storm 1 characters, because their awakenings were diverse with 4 different combos, grabs, tilts, and ougis. But Storm 2 awakenings were vague and didn't have that drive as before... They only had 1-2 combos, no in depth grab, only some had tilts and none had ougis. Awakenings in Storm 2 didn't have that feel... You could easily search up awakenings in Storm 1 vs Storm 2 in youtube and see what I mean



But remember, CC2 removed many features in storm 2 because of the online competition. Anything overpowered had to be balanced out.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Got Dang. I'm still waiting for Shigure



Shigure is not happening. :ho


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> On the other hand, starting off with awakening would be both good and bad; good for Storm 1 characters, because their awakenings were diverse with 4 different combos, grabs, tilts, and ougis. But Storm 2 awakenings were vague and didn't have that drive as before... They only had 1-2 combos, no in depth grab, only some had tilts and none had ougis. Awakenings in Storm 2 didn't have that feel... You could easily search up awakenings in Storm 1 vs Storm 2 in youtube and see what I mean


I have both games so I do understand what you mean. I guess the return to that would require larger health-bars. I say that because by the time you get to use your Awakening and unleash an Ougi, you're pretty much guaranteed to KO them with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2011)

3rd health bar is still optional


----------



## Rama (Oct 9, 2011)

I wonder what they did to Deidara


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> But remember, CC2 removed many features in storm 2 because of the online competition. Anything overpowered had to be balanced out.



And how did that 'balancing' work out for the online community of Storm 2? 



NeoKurama said:


> Shigure is not happening. :ho



Pfft, if people like Obito get in the game, we damn as well better get Shigure 



Jaruka said:


> I have both games so I do understand what you mean. I guess the return to that would require larger health-bars. I say that because by the time you get to use your Awakening and unleash an Ougi, you're pretty much guaranteed to KO them with it.



That's true... As others are saying, the option of a 3rd health bar isn't too far fetched yet, or maybe CC2 could reduce awakening damage for balancing, because the victim is gonna get pwned either way


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2011)

i hope they restore Sasuke rape face.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2011)

Not gonna happen, but his old rape face was so much better.


----------



## G (Oct 9, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Not gonna happen, but his old rape face was so much better.



Why it couldn't be in the game?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

That damn face fitted him so much.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 9, 2011)

I would rather See Asura punch in sasuke's Rape Face.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 9, 2011)

Wonder why they decided to change his rape face.. What was wrong with it before? Didn't see the need for change/"improvements"


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Who knows?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 9, 2011)

maybe they were afraid the kids would drop their controllers and cry once they see it?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe they read all the comments where people called it a rape face.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 9, 2011)

Or maybe that face has a bigger role/greater significance later on in the game?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

Or they would become like that?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, sound 4 as characters would be beneficial, but I don't see how they're gonna manage getting their own movesets + ougis/grabs and such... they weren't detailed characters,



most of the moves in the current games are taken from Accel/ultimate ninja series anyways, you can check their movesets for the ultimate ninja series, best of them is probably sakon/ukon


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Nah, sound 4 as characters would be beneficial,* but I don't see how they're gonna manage getting their own movesets + ougis/grabs and such... they weren't detailed characters,*


they shown more stuff than Tsunade,Ino,First Hokage,Second Hokage,Obito,ect.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2011)

Stuff like what, throwing rocks, playing a flute, and taking over bodies (which I wonder how that's going to be anything more than a grab). The sound 4 haven't shown anything interesting enough to be in Storm, plus now that cc2 restricted themselves from creativity makes it even harder for those chars to be deemed intriguing. As I said earlier, only interesting ones are Kidomaru and Kimi, otherwise Sound 4 aren't anything to squeal over


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 10, 2011)

I still wonder how would Tayuya play. Like a Puppet Master ?


----------



## Saru (Oct 10, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I still wonder how would Tayuya play. Like a Puppet Master ?



More likely, she'll fight like a regular character. If you're talking about the lugs she summons, they'll probably be a part of the her tilt/awakening or an Ougi.

If you just mean long-range in general, look at Gaara. He ended up having all kinds of ranged abilities, despite being a canonically long-range fighter.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Stuff like what, throwing rocks, playing a flute, and taking over bodies (which I wonder how that's going to be anything more than a grab). The sound 4 haven't shown anything interesting enough to be in Storm, plus now that cc2 restricted themselves from creativity makes it even harder for those chars to be deemed intriguing. As I said earlier, only interesting ones are Kidomaru and Kimi, otherwise Sound 4 aren't anything to squeal over



Now you're just downplaying what they can do. I mean Sakura and Ino didn't really do much in first part, heck Ino didn't do anything in second part till this arc. Sound 4 were unique back then and had plenty of moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Tayuya was a beast back in the narutimate series.. she'll be fine, just as the other 3..


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 11, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> Now you're just downplaying what they can do. I mean Sakura and Ino didn't really do much in first part, heck Ino didn't do anything in second part till this arc. Sound 4 were unique back then and had plenty of moves.



And how do you like those characters in Storm? Hell, even certain Akatsuki members were crap due to limited creativity and you're expecting Sound 4 in general to be better than that?

I may be wrong but this needs some convincing.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Im fine with just sound 4 being support only (would be cool to be playable tho)

The only one of importance out the group was Kimimaro.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 11, 2011)

the sound 4 has to be playable


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Im fine with just sound 4 being support only (would be cool to be playable tho)
> 
> The only one of importance out the group was Kimimaro.



Tayuya and Kin>>>>>>>> Kimimaru


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And how do you like those characters in Storm? Hell, even certain Akatsuki members were crap due to limited creativity and you're expecting Sound 4 in general to be better than that?
> 
> I may be wrong but this needs some convincing.



I think characters in first game were made better than the ones in second game, I don't think they had enough time to work on them and the quality just dropped down, same with the ougis. 

Sound 4 in the PS2 games all had unique gameplay, and I'm sure they could replicate that as well, Sakon and Ukon were kinda like Naruto clones, Tayuya was mid-range and her flute had 360 degree attacks along with the summons. Kidoumaru was long range and had tracking projectiles, long throw and Jirobou had a charge attack that had priority lots of times as well as unique projectile throw.


----------



## G (Oct 11, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD KIMIMARO BE THE ONLY PLAYABLE CHARACTER?????????????
HE'S THE MOST OVERHYPED OUT OF THEM


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2011)

*My reasons for wanting playable Sound Four*

More villains
They've each got a unique moveset
More fights for the Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings in story mode
The support characters from Storm 1 are a good place to get new playable characters from before the timeskip
I get to recreate the fights with them but with the post timeskip Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings
Their fights were some of my favourites in the series


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't understand people not wanting Sound 4 who had big fights in the manga and anime! The way Cc2 told that they are going to include all characters with a moveset or seen fighting in the manga/anime will be playable while charatcers that haven't shown so much in the manga/anime will be support only!

Sound 4 will be playable! I neither like them or hate them..

-LS-


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sound 4 = Wasting character slots for my Mortal Kombat guest characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 11, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> I think characters in first game were made better than the ones in second game, I don't think they had enough time to work on them and the quality just dropped down, same with the ougis.
> 
> Sound 4 in the PS2 games all had unique gameplay, and I'm sure they could replicate that as well, Sakon and Ukon were kinda like Naruto clones, Tayuya was mid-range and her flute had 360 degree attacks along with the summons. Kidoumaru was long range and had tracking projectiles, long throw and Jirobou had a charge attack that had priority lots of times as well as unique projectile throw.



We shall soon see. It all depends on how cc2 implements these guys, if they're being implemented at all  

Let's see if cc2 will be able to convince the doubters


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2011)

So can we still kill players with grab or what?


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 11, 2011)

g said:


> WHY THE FUCK WOULD KIMIMARO BE THE ONLY PLAYABLE CHARACTER?????????????
> HE'S THE MOST OVERHYPED OUT OF THEM



Well he solo'd all of them at once...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2011)

wasn't that a filler?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 11, 2011)

No, it's legit, they're fodder before Kimi-sama.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2011)

jirobo's fodder, the rest are epic.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 11, 2011)

That reminds me, I want this to have butterfly chouji, then it'll be truly epic.


----------



## Rama (Oct 11, 2011)

Kimimaro has to be playable, or else


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Sound 4 = Wasting character slots for my Metal Gear Solid guest characters.



Fixed, bro.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 11, 2011)

Hell nah! I wanna kick ass with them as mains!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Hell nah! I wanna kick ass with them as mains!



Only people I want to main besides Itachi are Kimimaro and second mizukage.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Well he solo'd all of them at once...







But in all honesty, if Sound 4 were included, it'd be all for the better. Regardless if they're considered good or not, more characters = better for Generations


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

eh.. i want more chars from Part I, since Part II's minor characters' abilities are basically Senju/Uchiha Lite..


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 11, 2011)

I want Jiraiya's sage mode to be improved, because that diarrhea in Storm 2 was a disgrace


----------



## Firaea (Oct 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I want Jiraiya's sage mode to be improved, because that diarrhea in Storm 2 was a disgrace



This right here.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd like to play as Genma... and Anko...


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 12, 2011)

Speaking of Genma... check out the latest chapter.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm really hoping Anko is added. She had a character model in Storm 1 so that might help her chances.

This is just a personal preference but I think all the transformations excluding the giants need a rework. The limit of one short ground, air, and tilt combo in exchange for big damage, massive guardbreak, and the shaky cam effect was never a good trade off to me. I liked how in storm 1 and previous UN games transformations were brand new full characters that even had Ougis.  

I'd also like normal awakenings(i.e Shika, Kiba, etc) to be more creative, but I can understand waiting for storm 3 given development time. /2 cents


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2011)

Screw anko imo. 
Why is everyone wanting her so bad.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Screw anko imo.
> Why is everyone wanting her so bad.


Well more characters for one thing. I also think that the support characters from Storm 1 are the perfect characters to start with for new pre timeskip characters and that includes Anko.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yea, More characters; You're right.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Screw anko imo.
> Why is everyone wanting her so bad.



Less creepy Orochimaru. 
Plus I like her design and personality.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 12, 2011)

i d take genma or hayate over anko anyday, because I never played as any of them, though anko plays like a watered down orochimaru in the narutimatte series. Good addition but fighting enemies with a toothpick is just beyond normal levels.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2011)

after reading today's chapter i can't wait for madara's feats to be in storm 3.


----------



## Yondie (Oct 12, 2011)

So I'm sure everyone's already commented on the new Substitute bar and the amount of time needed to wait until you can use your Jutsu but I wasn't here for that so I'm just going to post my two cents.


.
..
...
I think they did a good job. In the game play I've seen they have definitely eliminated at least a very good portion of spam. I got to see the game in action at the Tokyo Game Show a few weeks back and I was very impressed. A lot of the spam was drastically reduced.

The time it takes between Jutsu has been extended. The Sub Bar wasn't a big thing. I mean, I do feel a lot of people didn't even know how to Substitute in previous games so I didn't feel it was necessary to put a limit on it but eh. 

Here's a good vid that show's a player trying to spam as much as he possibly can. 



Although you can't go crazy with Jutsu I did see a lot of people at the TGS spam as much Shuriken and Power Shuriken as they possibly could. Could be a new problem but not as bad as previous ones.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 12, 2011)

I was also thinking they should maybe limit to just one support. So you can't have attack and balance at the same time. Making you choose, or even limit both to either attack or balance. 

Like someone was saying in the comments, it's not even about the KnJ as much as it is about getting an ougi or jutsu from behind. You still can't do a combo string because it's too risky. 

There are tons of ways they could have delt with KnJ, perhaps even when the person appears, they would be further away, and not right behind you. 

They went with a very casual approach, and now with your chakra constantly recharging it seems they take one step forward and two back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2011)

that chakra auto-recharge is a glitch right?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn... I can't wait for Madara *now*


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2011)

If only this game went further.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2011)

you'll have to wait ti'll 1-2 years for that


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll wait 5 decades for the amazing divinity that just took place this chapter


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 12, 2011)

I want Ninja War Orochimaru when he fought hanzo


----------



## Firaea (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara: Pose-no-jutsu. Everyone dies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

we'll probably see the stuff from this chapter in either Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 or Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> we'll probably see the stuff from this chapter in either Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 or Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2


They said they want Storm 3 to go up to the end of the series.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2011)

They better make it a proper game then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2011)

edo madara > tobi


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 12, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> that chakra auto-recharge is a glitch right?



lol it is a little too much. I understand giving out chances to even things up, but recovering chakra after hitting the awakening limit was enough.

At least the KnJ isn't connected to the chakra though, but at the same time this does present new problems to the game. 

Who knows, CC2 might slightly adjust it at a some point. I don't mind gaining a small amount of chakra back from taking damage (that alone can could encourage some risk/reward scenarios), it's just gaining too much chakra from that alone could make it a broken mechanic.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2011)

I kinda hope RM Naruto'll be playable as a secret 'outside of the story' character, though it is highly unlikely.


----------



## G (Oct 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I kinda hope RM Naruto'll be playable as a secret 'outside of the story' character, though it is highly unlikely.



Wasnt Hokage costume Naruto highly unlikely as well?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2011)

g said:


> Wasnt Hokage costume Naruto highly unlikely as well?



That's exactly what I was thinking.

I always thought there was a connection to the laser cell that came along with the collector's edition of NUNS2 and the Hokage costume Naruto character.

So let's hope for a RM mode Naruto laser cell along with the collector's edition of NUNSG


----------



## Rama (Oct 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> edo madara > tobi



I don't think so, Tobi has Rinnegan so Tobi > Madara


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2011)

but edo madara looks more cooler...


----------



## Rama (Oct 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but edo madara looks more cooler...



true but Tobi still more powerful, Madara is just cooler


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 13, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> true but Tobi still more powerful, Madara is just cooler



Is that a joke? Madara has EMS and Kishimoto himself has portrayed EMS to be greater or equal to Rinnegan.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahoy kids. Take your power level debates to the KL. Here we discuss how Karin owns Madara hands down in UNS3.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2011)

I can feel the flames coming.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Ahoy kids. Take your power level debates to the KL. Here we discuss how Karin owns Madara hands down in UNS3.



before or after madara flicks her forehead causing her insides engulfed with amaterasu?


----------



## Rama (Oct 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Is that a joke? Madara has EMS and Kishimoto himself has portrayed EMS to be greater or equal to Rinnegan.



Now way man, Tobi has Rinnegan and probably EMS so Tobi still stronger than Madara 



> Ahoy kids. Take your power level debates to the KL. Here we discuss how Karin owns Madara hands down in *UNS3.*



is that a future challenge


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 13, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Now way man, Tobi has Rinnegan *and probably EMS* so Tobi still stronger than Madara





How can a guy who has now been proven _not_ to be Madara have EMS? Where's the sense behind that?

Plus when Tobi saw Madara in the 6th coffin he was scared, shat out of his pants. Even he himself knows he's no match for the real co-founder of Konoha, the real leader and strongest member of the Uchiha, the man who countered the 1st, the greatest kage of his time. The "formal shell" can't touch the prime & polished.


----------



## Rama (Oct 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How can a guy who has now been proven _not_ to be Madara has EMS? Where's the sense behind that?



well whoever Tobi is had to have MS to control Kyubii thats a start

we are going off topic Aeion anyway isn't your fav character Tobi


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tobi is still my 2nd fav...no matter what....even of the new evidence.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2011)

i like funny tobi better


----------



## Rama (Oct 13, 2011)

> Plus when Tobi saw Madara in the 6th coffin he was scared, shat out of his pants. Even he himself knows he's no match for the real co-founder of Konoha, the real leader and strongest member of the Uchiha, the man who countered the 1st, the greatest kage of his time. The "formal shell" can't touch the prime & polished.



that was before he had the rinnegan


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2011)

Tobi is even more awesome now that he's proven not to be some old decrepit loser.


----------



## Myri (Oct 14, 2011)

Shouldn't all this be spoiler-tagged? Not like I care, just curious. 

Anything new? Teuchi screens? Udon? Sakurasengan?


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> They said they want Storm 3 to go up to the end of the series.


Then they better include all the PTS characters and an entire Edo-Tensei roster.

Oh, who am I kidding? We all know they wont and they'll keep releasing games getting closer and closer to the best possible roster.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 14, 2011)

Edo Madara won't be in Generations, but I really hope that Uchiha Madara is in the game with a moveset made from imagination and pictures from flashbacks.. I want to recreate Madara vs Hashirama battle at VotE stage 

And when Storm 3 or Generations 2 is announced the anime will be where the manga is now probably and when that happens they can change/update Uchiha Madara ;D

Just give us Uchiha Madara Cc2!!

-LS-


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaruka said:


> We all know they wont and they'll keep releasing games getting closer and closer to the best possible roster.



Most likely, yes.

Money's where it's at


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2011)

Just look at the DBZ games, even though they've been getting worse and worse after Budokai Tenkaichi 3.

I just hope the Naruto games don't follow that route and keep getting better instead.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Just look at the DBZ games, even though they've been getting worse and worse after Budokai Tenkaichi 3.
> 
> I just hope the Naruto games don't follow that route and keep getting better instead.



The future of Naruto games does look bright. =)


----------



## Face (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you guys know if they are going to have KCM Naruto in this game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Tobi is even more awesome now that he's proven not to be some old decrepit loser.



this, just this.  wait thats MADARA your talking about, tobi's the real poser here. hopefully if madara has an awesome personality he'll be listed next to orochimaru as the baddest of the best.


----------



## G (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm just interested to see how they've tweaked Deidara's moves.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

they should give deidara more combo's instead of relying on his spamming clay bombs that are to easy to counterattack.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 14, 2011)

Face said:


> Do you guys know if they are going to have KCM Naruto in this game?



The storyline is supposed to conclude at Naruto v. Sasuke, after the Kage Summit, so the chances of KCM Naruto being added are extremely slim. However, they could include him as a kind of teaser, I suppose.


----------



## Saru (Oct 14, 2011)

Prototype said:


> The storyline is supposed to conclude at Naruto v. Sasuke, after the Kage Summit, so the chances of KCM Naruto being added are extremely slim. However, they could include him as a kind of teaser, I suppose.



Eh? I read that is would up to "the beginning of the war". I'd wager it'll go to the Madara vs. Konan. The best one can probably hope for is a fragment which includes KCM Naruto. Kind of like how Taka Sasuke was handled in the last game.

They made up a moveset for him, and they could make one up for Naruto.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 14, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Eh? I read that is would up to "the beginning of the war".



Really? I could've sworn it was up until Naruto v. Sasuke, though you could be right. That actually seems like a more ideal place to stop.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

didn't tobi declare war in the kage summit arc?


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 14, 2011)

It's prboably going to end with Naruto and Sasuke, it has to end on a high note.
The same way Storm 2 ended with Pain and Sasuke vs Bee was in there as a side mission.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 14, 2011)

i doubt it will reach the war. fillers still persist and will persist even next month, so tell me if the game is in march or february how many episodes is required for naruto to gain kyuubi and then have the backstory.. Thats your answer.

There wont be KCM because he wont have any moves in the anime. but in the manga he already does, and CC2 tends to follow the animations from the anime first and foremost. has always been the case


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2011)

I really REALLY want three health bars to be in this game, having two just isn't my thing.


----------



## Saru (Oct 15, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Really? I could've sworn it was up until Naruto v. Sasuke, though you could be right. That actually seems like a more ideal place to stop.



Yeah, this was where I found it. 



Scizor said:


> *Naruto Generations to Have Over 62 Playable Characters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara vs. Konan would be the perfect place to stop IMO.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2011)

*UNSG gameplay!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deaJGHbDO8w&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

menu looks a bit different


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

Everything looks the same


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2011)

same here, though atleast we now know that cancel is activated with Triangle + X


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope that was a computer playing sasuke.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> same here, though atleast we now know that cancel is activated with Triangle + X



True. I didn't even catch that


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

Neither did I. I'm just pondering the epic amazement that will be once *"THE"* Madara Uchiha is in Storm 3, or 4, or how many damn sequels they're going to make to involve that god


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2011)

He might be as good as Pain was in this game. 

As long as they scrap Pain and have Nagato in Storm 3, I'll be happy.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> It's prboably going to end with Naruto and Sasuke, it has to end on a high note.
> The same way Storm 2 ended with Pain and Sasuke vs Bee was in there as a side mission.


Well since there are going to be different story modes for different characters one could go past Naruto and Sasuke's story modes much like how Bee was a side story.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He might be as good as Pain was in this game.
> 
> As long as they scrap Pain and have Nagato in Storm 3, I'll be happy.



Pein won't be included, sadly, because of his lack of appearances. 
There's always Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2 though. :33


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Pein won't be included, sadly, because of his lack of appearances.
> There's always Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations 2 though. :33


We don't need a second generations, I'd prefer just waiting until the manga ends, since it won't be too long now.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He might be as good as Pain was in this game.
> 
> As long as they scrap Pain and have Nagato in Storm 3, I'll be happy.



Well, considering he'll probably be in the game when the manga has long since finished, he'll prove his worth whether or not he'll be ultimately amazing or just too disgustingly good


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 15, 2011)

Holy Shit!!   

Madara vs EMS Sasuke Gameplay!!


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holy Shit!!
> 
> Madara vs EMS Sasuke Gameplay!!



Almost as good as dat Rasengan, right?


----------



## Toxified (Oct 15, 2011)

**


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 16, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Holy Shit!!
> 
> Madara vs EMS Sasuke Gameplay!!



Wait where do you see this?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 16, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Wait where do you see this?


In his head ;D I can see it too! ;O

but what I am really looking forward to in Generations is Sasuke(Susanno) VS Itachi(Susanno) <3

-LS-


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 16, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> In his head ;D I can see it too! ;O
> 
> but what I am really looking forward to in Generations is Sasuke(Susanno) VS Itachi(Susanno) <3
> 
> -LS-



Im looking forward to the impossible, CC2 making Jiraiya a good character lol also i need my 3rd Hokage back i was so beast with Sarutobi in NUNS1.


----------



## G (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump           .


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2011)

well i'm very pissed off right now, looks like the 26 playable characters thing was right all along in ultimate ninja impact. meaning characters like onoki, orochimaru, mei, choji, neji, etc are non-selective.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> well i'm very pissed off right now, looks like the 26 playable characters thing was right all along in ultimate ninja impact. meaning characters like onoki, orochimaru, mei, choji, neji, etc are non-selective.



And you're posting this here because ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2011)

idk  i may get it someday but i the character roster compared to generations is dissapointing...


----------



## Toxified (Oct 16, 2011)

Because they're spending all their time working on teh good shit: GENERATIONS


----------



## chipnoses (Oct 18, 2011)

They should put KCM Naruto in the game but I doubt that they will.

Before the war he didn't show much in terms of skills.

And I believe that they will use KCM Naruto for creating hype when UNS 3 is about to be released.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2011)

chipnoses said:


> They should put KCM Naruto in the game but I doubt that they will.
> 
> Before the war he didn't show much in terms of skills.
> 
> And I believe that they will use KCM Naruto for creating hype when UNS 3 is about to be released.


This is why I think if they do include KCM Naruto he'd just be an alternate for Sage Naruto like Hokage Naruto was.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 18, 2011)

This game needs some new news!!!


----------



## Toxified (Oct 18, 2011)

This game needs Mawdawraw


----------



## Schecterwolf (Oct 18, 2011)

I need some demo action!
when does it come out in japan?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2011)

Since in almost every interview CC2 says that they are focusing mostly on improving the battles (this shouldn't mean either that they should ignore the great storymode they provided us in Storm 2) I assume we'll eventually see the clash and wall-fighting features back. 

But I would really like to see a scan or a demo showing the characters fighting in their Awoke/Awakening forms from the beginning. That would make my day. Something like Raiton no Yoroi A/Ei vs KN4 for example.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

Only problem with that would be everyone picking Susano'o Sasuke/Itachi right from the get go online, it'd get dull very quickly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2011)

KN4/KN6, CS2 Sasuke/Kimimaro, Gated Lee/Gai, Hiraishin Level 2 Minato, Hachibi Bee/Hachibi V2, SameKisame etc would also be picked.

They would have to then work on balancing the Awakenings but without making them too weak, because that is the point of an Awakening, a higher level of power.

It could work and its what made Storm 1 so much fun.


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 18, 2011)

They can make it so that you can use them in offline modes only.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2011)

It could just be an option while creating a match too, to avoid it if someone doesn't want that.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 19, 2011)

more options is always welcomed, give ppl options and you wont have much problems.

Though to me, I wish minato was as fast as this guy here

[YOUTUBE]J4V9s2u9piM[/YOUTUBE]

sheer speed is insane. I hope that they make hokage minato have a different moveset, but thats a dream. I guess still waiting for danzo info


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2011)

No new news yet? It's been quite a while.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

FFFfffff generations!

I want ninja storm 3!!!!!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 19, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> FFFfffff generations!
> 
> I want ninja storm 3!!!!!



Yah me too, Can't wait to play as Madara, that move at the end of the chapter should be the one you use to throw shurikens...


----------



## Saru (Oct 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> No new news yet? It's been quite a while.



I'm going to assume that means they're getting stuff done.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 19, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Yah me too, Can't wait to play as Madara, that move at the end of the chapter should be the one you use to throw shurikens...



no, that move move should definatly be reserved as his ougi. :ho


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 19, 2011)

Which having Asura appear as a guest fighter in that game would make more sense.  

He would be there to punch it ala Wyzens finger.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want a costume pack DLC for the girls, no clothes.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 19, 2011)

Seeing as what you just made into your avatar, i'm not surprised you said that.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoever said Madara in Storm 3 is gonna = Pein. _Damn_ you were wrong


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 19, 2011)

wonder what Madara ultimate will be on STORM3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 19, 2011)

that thing thats about to crash on the "you-know-wut's" heads


----------



## Firaea (Oct 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> KN4/KN6, CS2 Sasuke/Kimimaro, Gated Lee/Gai, Hiraishin Level 2 Minato, Hachibi Bee/Hachibi V2, SameKisame etc would also be picked.
> 
> They would have to then work on balancing the Awakenings but without making them too weak, because that is the point of an Awakening, a higher level of power.
> 
> It could work and its what made Storm 1 so much fun.



Agreed. I really enjoyed playing as the Awakenings - because they put you on a different level of power - and at the same time, it was really fun to use non-Awakenings to try to take down the Awakened characters. It provided challenge, and gave variety. After all, some of the Awakened characters really are completely different from their originals: Sennin Modo Jiraiya is the best example I can think of.



slickcat said:


> more options is always welcomed, give ppl options and you wont have much problems.
> 
> Though to me, I wish minato was as fast as this guy here
> 
> ...



I've always felt that Minato's moves should center around Hiraishin because that's exactly what defines him - the Yellow Flash - and his Jutsus, Ougis and combos should be based on Hiraishin along with Rasengan and of course, his S/T Jutsus (I really want to see these).

Unfortunately, you'll have to admit that a Hiraishin-based Minato would be so insanely fast that it'd upset the balance of online play. Really, CC2 would've a lot more freedom in inventing the characters if not for the online, since Sakura would basically have to play as well as Minato thanks to the online.



Hollow Prince said:


> Yah me too, Can't wait to play as Madara, that move at the end of the chapter should be the one you use to throw shurikens...



Not to burst your bubbles, but don't get your hopes too high. Chances are, CC2 would've to nerf him heavily (like they did with Pain in UNS2) for balancing purposes. In the end, I'm not sure the game would really reflect the carnage we're seeing right now. :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Seeing as what you just made into your avatar, i'm not surprised you said that.



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Current chapter_ 



In Storm 3 Madara likely will have as his Awakening the Rinnegan and that meteor of his as his Ougi.

And perhaps base Naruto in S3 will also get some change, given he did the Chou Oodama Rasengan without Sage Mode in this chapter.






Dim Mak said:


> They can make it so that you can use them in offline modes only.



Works for me. Honestly I'm more of an offline player than online one. 



slickcat said:


> more options is always welcomed, give ppl options and you wont have much problems.
> 
> Though to me, I wish minato was as fast as this guy here
> 
> ...



Wow, Minato sure is quite fast there. 

I think we should have Hokage Minato. In Storm 2 we had 2 Sasukes, his Hebi self (who had 2 different outfits) and the Akatsuki Sasuke, both with different movesets, Awakenings, Ougis, etc. I don't see why they shouldn't do the same with Minato because if we want to see him use the Hiraishin Level 2 move of his we need Hokage Minato, the one that fought Tobi in the Kushina flashback.

Not sure if he'd be as fast as in that video (H.Minato I mean) but they could work in that, after all Minato was able to rescue baby Naruto from Madara without Hiraishin and it in the manga it looked like he did it with great speed.



Wormodragon said:


> Agreed. I really enjoyed playing as the Awakenings - because they put you on a different level of power - and at the same time, it was really fun to use non-Awakenings to try to take down the Awakened characters. It provided challenge, and gave variety. After all, some of the Awakened characters really are completely different from their originals: Sennin Modo Jiraiya is the best example I can think of.



Indeed. And seeing your avatar reminds me that there is another character whose Awakening definitely will be a *mus*t play in Storm 3: red-haired prime Nagato. Surely we will have something like crippled Nagato in S3 as his base form but with his restored self as his "mode". Who doesn't want to have some fun with Nagato _moving_ around and using Rikuduou techs at his best? And yeah Sage Jiraiya in S2's story mode was epic. I actually asked in my mail to CC2 that they should have that version of J-man's Awakening as playable in Generations because the one in S2's vs mode was bland and not as exciting as the one you use when fighting Pain.

CC2 needs to remember that Awakenings must be accesible in the character roster list because they're fun as hell. What is the point of adding them in the first place if they are gonna last for only 1-2 minutes in battles? Better to not add them at all in that case.


----------



## Pein (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish they lasted 1-2 minutes, more like 30 seconds. I hope you can choose the awakening version of a character at the start.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2011)

Pein said:


> I wish they lasted 1-2 minutes, more like 30 seconds. I hope you can choose the awakening version of a character at the start.



I really hope you guys aren't wishing for this to be in online play


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I really hope you guys aren't wishing for this to be in online play



Starting in awakening was in Ninja Storm 1.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 20, 2011)

Pein said:


> I hope you can choose the awakening version of a character at the start.



To play solely as CS2 Sasuke again would be a dream. I loved how his character worked.


----------



## chipnoses (Oct 20, 2011)

Which ougi (special attacks) are you looking forward to see?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2011)

^Danzou's and Kisame's in his Samehada form I guess. I know Bee's in his Hachibi V.2. will be his Lariat.

I think CC2 should also start to plan on developing some team "Ougis" since Bee & A/Ei used the Double Lariat to take out the fake Kisame...



Pein said:


> I wish they lasted 1-2 minutes, more like 30 seconds. I hope you can choose the awakening version of a character at the start.



I think you're right, they lasted _that_ short. 

That is exactly what I am asking CC2 to bring back.



Aeion said:


> I really hope you guys aren't wishing for this to be in online play



Nope, for offline play. I stated above I was an offline player. 



Prototype said:


> To play solely as CS2 Sasuke again would be a dream. I loved how his character worked.



In Storm 1 or Storm 2? But I guess it doesn't matter, he was pretty epic in that state in both his pre and post timeskip selves. A bit more in Storm 2 for me though.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 20, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> In Storm 1 or Storm 2? But I guess it doesn't matter, he was pretty epic in that state in both his pre and post timeskip selves. A bit more in Storm 2 for me though.



Storm 1. I wasn't fond of CS2 Sasuke in UNS2, because of how Chidori Lament worked.

@Chip: Danzō; he's my most anticipated character for this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nope, for offline play. I stated above I was an offline player.
> 
> 
> 
> In Storm 1 or Storm 2? But I guess it doesn't matter, he was pretty epic in that state in both his pre and post timeskip selves. A bit more in Storm 2 for me though.


Starting with awakened characters could be in the online portion, just have it be a match-type where both opponents have to be awakened characters.

I liked CS2 Sasuke in UNS2, he felt more balanced and didn't deal ridiculous amounts of damage like PTS Sasuke did in UNS1.

In UNS1 only CS2 Sasuke could beat CS2 Sasuke, and that was bullshit.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 20, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Starting with awakened characters could be in the online portion, just have it be a match-type where both opponents have to be awakened characters.
> 
> I liked CS2 Sasuke in UNS2, he felt more balanced and didn't deal ridiculous amounts of damage like PTS Sasuke did in UNS1.
> 
> In UNS1 only CS2 Sasuke could beat CS2 Sasuke, and that was bullshit.



I've always beat him with Itachi. With KN1 Naruto it was 50/50 more and less. I loved Itachi is UNS1, that Exploding Bunshins were awesome to blitz into Taijutsu while waiting for them to hit while his Tsuky was quite powerfull even if short-ranged


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Starting in awakening was in Ninja Storm 1.



I know. Plus CC2 hardly put any effort at all in Storm 2 awakens, like they did for Storm 1. They had less detail and originality.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 20, 2011)

honestly this game doesnt depict all the characters moves in one person, look at sage mode jiraiya, itachi and pain. If you add current madara to the list you definitely wont see all he has to offer.

 As much as the wii version doesnt stand out, the gameplay for that is spot on, with all characters having all their personal moves without customization. I say CC2 should reduce the amount of presses for combos to 7 hits maximum, add more combos and more ougis for each character.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I've always beat him with Itachi. With KN1 Naruto it was 50/50 more and less. I loved Itachi is UNS1, that Exploding Bunshins were awesome to blitz into Taijutsu while waiting for them to hit while his Tsuky was quite powerfull even if short-ranged


Itachi is a given considering he's always been (at least) one of the strongest characters in the Ultimate Ninja series, but outside of that CS2 is hard to beat.

As far as KN1 Naruto is concerned CS2 Sasuke is still stronger. His ougi and jutsu does more damage, his jutsu is faster than KN1 Naruto's, and his chakra projectile is better.



Aeion said:


> I know. Plus CC2 hardly put any effort at all in Storm 2 awakens, like they did for Storm 1. They had less detail and originality.


It is disappointing in both games, only certain characters get actual awakenings while others get generic hyper-modes.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> It is disappointing in both games, only certain characters get actual awakenings while others get generic hyper-modes.



Well it makes sense, to a certain degree. Just what do you want those plain people who haven't shown anything exuberant to have as an awakening?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dam this is lame, more info please.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hopefully next big news will be the long awaited Danzo scan.

Im still hoping his Baku is somewhere involved in his movelist. Maybe tilt attack like jiraiya's toad.


----------



## Sera (Oct 21, 2011)

Has there been anything more on Mei since that scan ages ago?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 21, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Has there been anything more on Mei since that scan ages ago?



Nope       .


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Well it makes sense, to a certain degree. Just what do you want those plain people who haven't shown anything exuberant to have as an awakening?


Gaara could've turned into a mini Shukaku, Tsunade could've had Creation Rebirth, and Butterfly Choji should've been included. Let's not forget  that summonings added a few possibilities for awakenings and ougis.

And also I don't expect every character to look different for an awakening, but at least alter or add changes to some movesets.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Hopefully next big news will be the long awaited Danzo scan.
> 
> Im still hoping his Baku is somewhere involved in his movelist. Maybe tilt attack like jiraiya's toad.



I think it should be there, you gave a goo reason for why.

I wonder if his awakening will be him with his Sharingarm totally exposed with the Hashirama shoulder-face.



bigduo209 said:


> *Gaara could've turned into a mini Shukaku, Tsunade could've had Creation Rebirth, and Butterfly Choji should've been included.* Let's not forget  that summonings added a few possibilities for awakenings and ougis.
> 
> And also I don't expect every character to look different for an awakening, but at least alter or add changes to some movesets.



Those should've been in Storm 1 actually.  And I listed those in my mail to CC2...

As for a summoning serving of an Awakening, I think the only case it applied was for Deidara in Storm 2. Unless you count Susano'o Itachi as a summoning.

I really liked Asuma's Awakening in Storm 2, I hope they keep it for Generations.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2011)

I honestly think summonings would've been fantastic Awakenings to go with some characters. In fact, I really think that Sage Mode Jiraiya should be a separate character to do him justice - whether or not you're a Jiraiya fan, I think everyone should agree that Sage Jiraiya is drastically different from his base form.

Heck, I won't mind if Jiraiya's Awakening was him summoning Gamaken (like in his fight against Pain), which could in essence work quite well in a way similar to the gigantic Awakenings like Deidara or Killer Bee.

Sage Jiraiya could be a wholly separate character (like Sage Naruto) with his own Awakening being some form of power-up perhaps.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 22, 2011)

> While many Japanese video game studios are located around Tokyo and   Osaka, Fukuoka is an emerging hot spot. Level-5, Ganbarion, and anime   video game developer CyberConnect2 are headquartered there.   CyberConnect2 made the .hack series and the dozens of Naruto: Ultimate Ninja titles. In this interview, CEO Hiroshi Matsuyama discusses Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, the latest game in the series, and how passion pushes his company forward.
> 
> *Matsuyama-san,   I think you&rsquo;re the only CEO in the video game industry that cosplays at   conventions! You have a lot of passion for the Naruto series.  What makes Naruto so fascinating for you?*
> 
> ...



interview by siliconera


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2011)

No others anime game than Naruto for CC2 confirmed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

online functionality not featured from storm 2? do want.


----------



## Blatman (Oct 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> online functionality not featured from storm 2? do want.



I'm (sceptically) hoping that chuunin exam themed tournament will be added for online play.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 22, 2011)

wait a minute, minato teleported to one hand rasengan, his moveset might have changed, Its not possible for minato to pull this off unless its dual rasengan or awakened form.

I really hope his moves are more teleport and FTG centered


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 22, 2011)

Still looking forward to this so called "never before seen" online functionality


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Still *looking* forward to this so called "never before *seen*" online functionality


lol Well that's a given...


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 22, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> lol Well that's a given...



That sentence was correct  I'm looking forward to what has never been seen before


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

hey guys i found something intresting in the official japanese UNSG website. 

look here 

indications for sound 4 appearing are very likely....


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh MAN!!! that looks SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting, although I'm most interested in Danzo right now.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 23, 2011)

The Sound Four, and perhaps...Dosu?


----------



## Si Style (Oct 23, 2011)

Or just Orochimaru and Kabuto


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't be, or they'll be under misc, won't they? Two people aren't enough to be classified in something that has been so recognized (Oto actually being labelled with the major countries). Sound Four/Team Dosu must be included..

But if it is just Orochimaru and Kabuto.. Why isn't there Amegakure for Pein/Konan? Is that a hint that they aren't in they aren't in the game or are they simply under misc?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Can't be, or they'll be under misc, won't they? Two people aren't enough to be classified in something that has been so recognized (Oto actually being labelled with the major countries). Sound Four/Team Dosu must be included..
> 
> But if it is just Orochimaru and Kabuto.. Why isn't there Amegakure for Pein/Konan? Is that a hint that they aren't in they aren't in the game or are they simply under misc?



I'm guessing misc.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm guessing misc.



There's also 'Akatsuki' y'know.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> There's also 'Akatsuki' y'know.



Nagato and Konan might be seen seperated from Akatsuki because of their backstories, though


----------



## Rama (Oct 23, 2011)

what is PTS

oh I get it pre time skip


----------



## Jaga (Oct 23, 2011)

new vids


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> hey guys i found something intresting in the official japanese UNSG website.
> 
> look here
> 
> indications for sound 4 appearing are very likely....



Pretty good. I guess that PTS is for pre-timeskip characters. Perhaps Kakashi Gaiden's character (young Kakashi & Obito) will be included there.

I can see this village characters list remaining for Storm 3 since for when that game is made there'll be more playable characters for the other villages.



Jaga said:


> new vids



Good but I see that the timelimit for the Awakenings there is the same from Storm 2.

Does anyone remembers if in Storm 1 the Awakenings had a timelimit or not?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol, that guy started video taping that girl's ass for a second in the first video.


----------



## Face (Oct 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At the pace that the anime is progressing, I don't think Edo Madara will be available until storm 4.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, that guy started video taping that girl's ass for a second in the first video.


I don't blame him, it was very nice.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 23, 2011)

^I second this. 

Also, it could just be me, but the Raikage seemed faster in that first video.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 23, 2011)

Too bad it's the same ol' demo though..

Edit: 6000th post/6001th reply :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new vids



Lol Awakened Raikage couldn't knj any of Sasuke's moves, meanwhile Sasuke knj'd all of Raikage's. Balanced?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah i'm going with what this guy said. 

EDIT: found another gameplay video. sasuke still has his new rape face again. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWXcEPCBf1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Or the players weren't evenly skilled



I dunnnooo... Look at the video again.. I mean look how _effortlessly_ Sasuke subs  Tapping L2/R2 (or whichever it is in Generations) isn't all that too difficiult. Awakened Raikage was cheated


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2011)

*Another gameplay vid*

The raikage's ougi is 2 seconds longer now!  but sadily in sasuke's ougi we can no longer see a close-up of his mangekyo sharingan before unleasing susano'o. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTb7bByltWI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I dunnnooo... Look at the video again.. I mean look how _effortlessly_ Sasuke subs  Tapping L2/R2 (or whichever it is in Generations) isn't all that too difficiult. Awakened Raikage was cheated



I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The raikage's ougi is 2 seconds longer now!  but sadily in sasuke's ougi we can no longer see a close-up of his mangekyo sharingan before unleasing susano'o.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTb7bByltWI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Damn. They gave Sasuke the log from Storm 1. Increased sub % for short period of time.. (oh well ). And did anyone see that new melee move Raikage did near the end of the fight? Maybe it was his tilt?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2011)

If only we could see more then these same characters already.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, at least we get to keep up to date with the tiny bits and pieces of changes they make


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 25, 2011)

*Cancels and Tweaked Guard breaking*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4U1odbnBhA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

the cancels are really rocking in this game! including the guarding now being easier to break. s


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4U1odbnBhA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the cancels are really rocking in this game! including the *guarding now being easier to break.* s


You know I told you right? You know I did...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 25, 2011)

its all in your head son....its ALL in your head...


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4U1odbnBhA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the cancels are really rocking in this game! including the guarding now being easier to break. s



Looking good, so far. I wonder what those little orange orbs are during the combos, though. 

Plus I hope they tone down the Gauge Support kunai. With lowered guard.. that's going to be a nuisance


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the orange orb thing is the cancel. 

yeah that would be a nice tweak to it, and since the guard damage ratio has been set to a higher damage break i'd love to see what spammers would do next about jump guarding.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm pretty sure the orange orb thing is the cancel.



Hm, yeah, I see what you mean. Makes it look really funny too  Sasuke get's kicked in the air.. and pew he's flying right back at you 

In addition, anyone else notice how colorful cc2's getting with the ninja tools? Cheapness returns yet again; Sasuke has a paralyzing tag plus knj scroll


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well I don't think guard jumping in itself needs to be fixed/eliminated, just limited. The reason guard jumping works so well in previous games is because guarding on the ground is never really resorted to.
> 
> - KNJ'ing with almost no limits meant guarding is never needed (hence no guard-breaks). Guarding on the ground and in the air takes hits no matter what. Placing a limit on KNJ'ing means guarding becomes viable again, and means that constantly guarding leads to guard-breaking.
> 
> ...





bigduo209 said:


> Well the game could stand to have some little improvements on air combos, maybe some longer ones or cancel combos into useable air jutsus.
> 
> I agree on the KNJ bar and jump guarding, either someone will try to reserve KNJ attempts and guard, or they'll run out of KNJ attempts and resort to guarding anyways.
> 
> ...





Asakuna no Senju said:


> its all in your head son....its ALL in your head...


Nope, fraid' not...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 25, 2011)

Troll. 

Ok even though we can now KnJ out of support knockbacks i'm still worried about when you GET IN to them after getting knocked by an item, sliding on the gorund, and then for some magical reason you find yourself in the air getting knockbacked by a support....


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like combo spamming will happen.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 26, 2011)

You mean playing the actual game?


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah         .


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that KnJ has its own button,  am i still forced to mash the trigger to get out of a combo?
Because thats he only way i can survive - and i dont want to break my conttollers triggers.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 26, 2011)

g said:


> Now that KnJ has its own button,  am i still forced to mash the trigger to get out of a combo?
> Because thats he only way i can survive - and i dont want to break my conttollers triggers.



From the most recent videos knjing seems to be instant, meaning you can knj at any time. So mashing knj seems like the worse thing you can do as you'll waste your knj bars rapidly, and knj no longer leads to automatic big damage from a ougi or knockback move to the back now that a bunch of canceling was added. 

Gotta admit I'm becoming really optimistic about NUNSG, after NUNS2 I was totally about to write off the series.


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2011)

That's great     .


----------



## Rama (Oct 26, 2011)

I know that cancel button is gonna be a big game changer online, only thing I wanna see now is puppets to see what they did to them.


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably absolutely nothing.


----------



## Rama (Oct 26, 2011)

g said:


> Probably absolutely nothing.



I hope they did something or else Sasori will still be the best.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

g said:


> Now that KnJ has its own button,  am i still forced to mash the trigger to get out of a combo?
> Because thats he only way i can survive - and i dont want to break my conttollers triggers.



From what I see you can either block or KNJ.

You can't KNJ while you're blocking.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I hope they did something or else Sasori will still be the best.



I hope they make it so that when you sub, you always reappear behind the user and not behind the puppet, for one thing.



Yagami1211 said:


> From what I see you either you block or you KNJ.
> 
> You can't KNJ while you're blocking.



Which is awesome. 

Edit: 6900th post =P


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I hope they make it so that when you sub, you always reappear behind the user and not behind the puppet, for one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A big part of being a good puppet user is the KNJ has, with it being limited it should be enough to equalize puppet users. Appearing right behind them would make them lame, it's not like they are that hard to beat once you get used to them.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 26, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> A big part of being a good puppet user is the KNJ has, with it being limited it should be enough to equalize puppet users. Appearing right behind them would make them lame, it's not like they are that hard to beat once you get used to them.



LOl no. Seeing as this is becoming a game of balance, no character should have any benefit over another. That being said, puppet users should get the same treatment every other character gets, with a knj going behind the back. Anything less would working in their favour, on the added fact that these guys were only used _because_ of their abusive nature.

Puppet users are so easy to abuse, so it'd only make sense for cc2 to nerf them as much as possible to limit it to balancing everyone else, despite them being used for cheapness.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 26, 2011)

UNSG info: chakra dash possibly confirmed


----------



## Prototype (Oct 26, 2011)

Nothing overly impressive that I'm interested in there.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> LOl no. Seeing as this is becoming a game of balance, no character should have any benefit over another. That being said, puppet users should get the same treatment every other character gets, with a knj going behind the back. Anything less would working in their favour, on the added fact that these guys were only used _because_ of their abusive nature.
> 
> Puppet users are so easy to abuse, so it'd only make sense for cc2 to nerf them as much as possible to limit it to balancing everyone else, despite them being used for cheapness.



The character controlling the puppet is limited, making knj go behind the puppet itself is equalizing in itself. Your methods would make puppet masters suck. 

It's not easy following a moving target and there are already plenty of ways to beat a puppet user, I would think you more than most would know this.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> UNSG info: chakra dash possibly confirmed



At first I wasn't sure about that, but then I noticed that when it does happen that a bit of chakra is consumed, and ninja-dash (X, X) isn't as fast as what's being done on-screen.

With KnJ being moved to a separate meter, at least we get a number of extra options to spend chakra on.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 27, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> The character controlling the puppet is limited, making knj go behind the puppet itself is equalizing in itself. Your methods would make puppet masters suck.
> 
> It's not easy following a moving target and there are already plenty of ways to beat a puppet user, I would think you more than most would know this.



I know how to beat them, but it always involves being as cheap as them. I never recall there being a fair battle when a puppet user is involved, whether it's deliberate by the puppeteer or involuntary. Maybe subbing behind the back is a little excessive (for that would defeat the purpose for the range a puppeteer needs), but everyone can agree that puppet users from Storm 2 definitely have to be nerfed, because they were way too unbalanced for the game. They need to be toned down in a way that to balance their fights without depreciating their skill


----------



## G (Oct 27, 2011)

I think puppet users should play the same way as all other characters.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TdU-FrFbYiA[/YOUTUBE]

At 0:06 Raikage KnJs and Sasuke counters with a cancel into a side-dash.

Wow...


----------



## Alicia (Oct 27, 2011)

g said:


> I think puppet users should play the same way as all other characters.



Are there even any puppet users left besides kankuro?


----------



## Jaga (Oct 27, 2011)

new pictures!!!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Are there even any puppet users left besides kankuro?



..Sasori and Chiyo.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ..Sasori and Chiyo.



But they're dead...


----------



## Jaga (Oct 27, 2011)

dunno if anybody saw my post... but new pictures!!!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> But they're dead...



What does that have to do with Generations?



Jaga said:


> dunno if anybody saw my post... but new pictures!!!



Not that interesting imo.

I hope they release some interesting news, soon.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What does that have to do with Generations?



Oh my bad. I forgot Generations included everything and not starting from UNS2


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Are there even any puppet users left besides kankuro?






Jaga said:


> new pictures!!!



Only good ones were of Hashirama and Tobirama. Looking good so far, though


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 27, 2011)

Two characters missing!! Uchiha Madara and Danzou!!

-LS-


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with LS, where the hell is my Madara?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention Hiruzen ;D Madara, Hiruzen and Danzou!!!

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 27, 2011)

Hiruzen's even more watered down in the show than he is the game. Madara's.. current appearances will be no where near Generations.. and but.. I wonder where Danzo is as well


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Oh my bad. I forgot Generations included everything and not starting from UNS2



But that's like the theme of the game =P


----------



## Firaea (Oct 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, we aren't gonna be having any of Madara's ass in UNSG. Let's hope that Tobi has a non-goofy form, though.

And CC2 NEEDs to release some Danzo news already.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2011)

RM naruto & madara are so gonna rape in storm 3


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 27, 2011)

HANZO and
NINJA WAR Jiraiya and Orochimaru


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 28, 2011)

Any update on whether the returning characters from Storm 2 (not counting changed characters like Susano'o Sasuke and such) will have updated or altered movesets at all or if they're just going to be the same?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ..Sasori and Chiyo.


Also this game will have two Kankuros. Possibly three if Sasori Kankuro is going to be another character rather than his awakening.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 28, 2011)

I watched the latest episode of Naruto and I'm starting to like Konohamaru even more now even though it was just a filler episode  I kinda want to play with him too if they add him into Generations, only if they add him as he was in episode 234 with all of his jutsus 

There is a possibilty to see Madara from the flashbacks, but I doubt that we will see Edo Madara in Generations =/

-LS-


----------



## G (Oct 28, 2011)

What sucks the most is the support-only characters.
I wanted to play as Chojuro so much


----------



## Alicia (Oct 28, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Any update on whether the returning characters from Storm 2 (not counting changed characters like Susano'o Sasuke and such) will have updated or altered movesets at all or if they're just going to be the same?



I doubt it cause Generations is just a lame ass UNS2.5 and not UNS3 so it'll be copy-paste.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> I watched the latest episode of Naruto and I'm starting to like Konohamaru even more now even though it was just a filler episode  I kinda want to play with him too if they add him into Generations, only if they add him as he was in episode 234 with all of his jutsus
> 
> There is a possibilty to see Madara from the flashbacks, but I doubt that we will see Edo Madara in Generations =/
> 
> -LS-



Filler eps won't be included in a video game. They even cut Zabuza arc in UNS1. 
btw Konohamaru is just a naruto copycat fodderrrrr 

I don't think Madara will be even in the game. CC2 is already doing a favor by adding Zabuza, Haku and the two first hokages to the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I doubt it cause Generations is just a lame ass UNS2.5 and not UNS3 so it'll be copy-paste.



Are you even up-to-date with the game?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yay!!
New Characters!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2011)

Jaga said:


> dunno if anybody saw my post... but new pictures!!!



CC2 really is teasing us with those screenshots of Naruto and Sasuke running towards each other with their signature jutsus. They are hinting that the clash jutsu feature could return after all.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> CC2 really is teasing us with those screenshots of Naruto and Sasuke running towards each other with their signature jutsus. They are hinting that the clash jutsu feature could return after all.



They've already said no clashing.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> CC2 really is teasing us with those screenshots of Naruto and Sasuke running towards each other with their signature jutsus. They are hinting that the clash jutsu feature could return after all.


There is none, which makes it even more stupid to get peoples hopes up like that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2011)

Well don't blame me, I am just saying what I percieved from those pics. 

I don't remember them confirming that the clashes wouldn't be there so far...

I wonder which will be the next battlefield to be revealed, I am hoping it is that bridge where Sasuke vs Danzou took place.


----------



## Myri (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey, guys. Anything new? I haven't been here in a while. :3


----------



## Alicia (Oct 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Are you even up-to-date with the game?



Tbh, no. Now give me your rant about being gio


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 29, 2011)

Shi said:


> Hey, guys. Anything new? I haven't been here in a while. :3


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well don't blame me, I am just saying what I percieved from those pics.


I'm sorry, I wasn't blaming you.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2011)

Sasori needs to be playable in a good way. He should be able to switch places with his puppet instantly 

Also HM Jiraya needs to be more broken. He was medicore in previous game


----------



## Sera (Oct 29, 2011)

The previous Hokage are playable? So cool!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 29, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> The previous Hokage are playable? So cool!



 thats old news. they said those were confirmed on oct 6th


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> There is none, which makes it even more stupid to get peoples hopes up like that.



This. They like to be like that with their pictures; Misleading.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 29, 2011)

Since I haven't really been keeping up with the news, where the Kage bodyguards ever confirmed as assist only or will they be playable as well?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2011)

Assist only. CC2 states that they don't feel like "making up" movesets for vague characters because they're waiting for them to show their full potential in the anime for Storm 3


----------



## Prototype (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm doubtful Kishi will even expand upon most of the Kage bodyguards.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 29, 2011)

NEW SCAN w/ 1st vs 2nd hokage... and 70 PLAYABLE CHARACTERS!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2011)

DAMNIT you beat me to it!  dat scan & 70 characters


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 29, 2011)

The new scan says more than 70 playable characters - I'm Asian/ Chinese and the last few words, though in Japanese, are discernible to me. 


Here's my guess:

*Spoiler*: __ 




From Storm 1:

1. PTS Naruto
2. PTS Sasuke
3. PTS Sakura
4. PTS Neji
5. PTS Tenten
6. PTS Lee
7. PTS Shikamaru
8. PTS Ino
9. PTS Chouji
10. PTS Kiba
11. PTS Hinata
12. PTS Shino
13. PTS Gaara
14. PTS Temari
15. PTS Kankuro
16. Kimmimaro
17. Third Hokage

From Storm 2:

1. Naruto
2. Sage/ Hokage Costume Naruto
3. Sasuke
4. Akatsuki Sasuke
5. Sakura
6. Neji
7. Tenten
8. Lee
9. Shikamaru
10. Ino
11. Chouji
12. Kiba
13. Hinata
14. Shino
15. Gaara
16. Temari
17. Kankuro
18. Sai
19. Kakashi
20. Yamato
21. Guy
22. Asuma
23. Tsunade
24. Jiraiya
25. Orochimaru
26. Itachi
27. Kisame
28. Deidara
29. Sasori
30. Hidan
31. Kakuzu
32. Konan
33. Tobi
34. Pain
35. Suigetsu
36. Karin
37. Juugo
38. Killer Bee
39. Minato
40. Chiyo
41. Kabuto

That adds up to about 58. Based on what's been revealed about Generations:

Revealed Characters:
1. Susanoo Sasuke
2. A, the Raikage 
3. Mei
4. Onoki
5. First Hokage
6. Second Hokage
7. Zabuza
8. Haku
9. Young Kakashi
10. Obito
Anbu Minato (may just be a costume change with Storm 2 Minato since the moveset doesn't seem to have changed)

That may mean the 70 slots have already been all filled up actually (if they include Lars and if there are 2 Minatos).

Zetsu may be an additional playable character, and/or a second Tobi form. Danzo is a strong contender as well.

Unrevealed characters/ Support Characters(that may actually be playable)

11. Darui
12. C
13. Akatsuchi
14. Kurotsuchi
15. Anko
16. Shi Zune
17. Kurenai
18. Sakon
19. Kidomaru
20. Jirobo
21. Tayuya
22. Choujuro
23. Aoba
24. Fu
25. Torune

The characters in this group may all be playable, IF the PTS versions from Storm 1 are only Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2011)

but that means sound 4 won't come in...


----------



## Firaea (Oct 29, 2011)

While that scan is pretty cool (>70 characters hell yeah!), we really need to see some information we haven't already seen. 

Boss fights? Danzo? Sound Four? Remastered characters (if any)?


----------



## Prototype (Oct 29, 2011)

Did Storm 1 or 2 let you play as Tsunade with her green jacket on? I can't remember.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Did Storm 1 or 2 let you play as Tsunade with her green jacket on? I can't remember.



Didn't she always have her green jacket on?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 29, 2011)

In storm 1 she didn't have the jacket on. That's why the boobie jiggle was more... noticeable to say the least... after her ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> In storm 1 she didn't have the jacket on. That's why the boobie jiggle was more... noticeable to say the least... after her ougi



'Twas my favourite ougi


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2011)

indeed.... damnit my keyboard needs cleaning. :ho


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 29, 2011)

My fave Storm 1 ougis were: 1) Tenten 2) Neji 3) Tsunade 4) Guy/ Gates 5) Lee/ Gates

Seriously the ougis for Team Guy were really, really cool!

I'm wondering, IF they actually do include the PTS versions of the Konoha 12 and the Sand Siblings, how the ougis would be shortened to fit the Storm 2 system. With the various support modes (Katon, Katon Hosenka, Chidori) that PTS Sasuke has shown in gameplay videos, there's also the slight hope that each character may have more than one jutsu.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> My fave Storm 1 ougis were: 1) Tenten 2) Neji 3) Tsunade 4) Guy/ Gates 5) Lee/ Gates
> 
> Seriously the ougis for Team Guy were really, really cool!



Storm 1 ougis were the sex. 

I liked Hiruzen's, Jiraiya's, 1TK Naruto and Itachi's, off the head at least.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> In storm 1 she didn't have the jacket on. That's why the boobie jiggle was more... noticeable to say the least... after her ougi



After looking it up on YouTube, it upsets me that I'd forgotten that. 

Anyway, I wonder how similar Hashirama's gameplay will be to Yamato's.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2011)

Prototype said:


> After looking it up on YouTube, it upsets me that I'd forgotten that.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder how similar Hashirama's gameplay will be to Yamato's.



Judging by the scans, they'll be very different. Yamato's wood is more clean-cut and concentrated while Hashirama's has more power, is outrageous and branched chaotically.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 30, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> The new scan says more than 70 playable characters - I'm Asian/ Chinese and the last few words, though in Japanese, are discernible to me.
> 
> 
> Here's my guess:
> ...


It's been hypothesised that PTS forms wont count as a separate character. This is due to the fact that in the demo PTS Naruto appears in Naruto's slot as an alternate form as opposed to having a slot of his own such as A and Sasuke do.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2011)

OOohhh.......fuck yeah


----------



## Volture (Oct 30, 2011)

So, am I right in saying this game is UNS1 and 2 combined with 2's combat system?

Sorry, but I can't be arsed to read through 300 pages . I read what was on the Wikia though and there it's said that's what's being assumed.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2011)

With some more stuff and fixed up things, but pretty much.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 30, 2011)

looks wack, when they make an rpg, thats when they'll have my attention.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2011)

Volture said:


> So, am I right in saying this game is UNS1 and 2 combined with 2's combat system?
> 
> Sorry, but I can't be arsed to read through 300 pages . I read what was on the Wikia though and there it's said that's what's being assumed.



No, not really. They've fixed up a lot of things and all the unfair crap we had to deal with in Storm 2 is being fixed and corrected in Generations. Not to mention a few new and unexpected characters being introduced to the game.

It's becoming just a bit too diverse to call this game copy & paste now, I've finally come to that conclusion


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 30, 2011)

If they were smart, they would ask permission from the authors of the big 3 to start a one piece vs naruto vs bleach crossover game. Now I'd play that, rather than some boring run of the mill regurgitated shounen inspired sequel.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that Ultimate Impact is out CC2 can focus on promoting Generations, I think the first thing they should do is make a official gameplay trailer using recently announced or new characters highlighting the new mechanics. That way they can satisfy all three types of fans(Gameplay, Fanservice, Both), and have everyone up-to-date.

I'm sure even cancels have some type of special name like "ultimate break" or something, it's about time EVERYONE is aware of this new stuff.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2011)

Moondoggie said:


> Now that Ultimate Impact is out CC2 can focus on promoting Generations, *I think the first thing they should do is make a official gameplay trailer* using recently announced or new characters highlighting the new mechanics. That way they can satisfy all three types of fans(Gameplay, Fanservice, Both), and have everyone up-to-date.
> 
> I'm sure even cancels have some type of special name like "ultimate break" or something, it's about time EVERYONE is aware of this new stuff.



Are you kidding me? I want to see progress! 
Well at least CC2 isn't chaotic as FFXIII Versus' developers team


----------



## Jaga (Oct 30, 2011)

new update on NSUNSG. well i think its old but new on saiyan island


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2011)

Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN w/ 1st vs 2nd hokage... and 70 PLAYABLE CHARACTERS!!!!!



Quite the roster. I am pleased.

Storm 3 guarantees to have around 100 or a bit more.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> If they were smart, they would ask permission from the authors of the big 3 to start a one piece vs naruto vs bleach crossover game. Now I'd play that, rather than some boring run of the mill regurgitated shounen inspired sequel.



Something as epic like that could only be possible once all of those mangas ends so that all their characters are playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> If they were smart, they would ask permission from the authors of the big 3 to start a one piece vs naruto vs bleach crossover game. Now I'd play that, rather than some boring run of the mill regurgitated shounen inspired sequel.



Ah, the power-level insanities that will take place...


----------



## slickcat (Oct 30, 2011)

danzo hasnt been mentioned. dont tell me his arm is censored so hes cut from the game. After all this game is for kids.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 30, 2011)

slickcat said:


> danzo hasnt been mentioned. dont tell me his arm is censored so hes cut from the game. After all this game is for kids.



It's PEGI 12. I guess most 12 year olds can handle Danzo's weird fetish


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 30, 2011)

slickcat said:


> danzo hasnt been mentioned. dont tell me his arm is censored so hes cut from the game. After all this game is for kids.


He hasn't been mentioned due to hype. The point they've said they plan to end it is after Danzos big fight with Sasuke. All the kages have been confirmed and they're hardly going to cut out a new big Sasuke fight so there is no doubt Danzo will be there.

He could be the next big reveal or they might be saving him until the release date is closer. Out of all the potential new characters Danzo seems like the perfect character to use to wrap up the reveals.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently the scan says "Over 70 character"


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2011)

slickcat said:


> danzo hasnt been mentioned. dont tell me his arm is censored so hes cut from the game. After all this game is for kids.



That'll be a troll among all trolls


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder if they still show Shippuden of Disney DX??? but yeah, there should be atleast 2 new jutsu's for each character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2011)

Which of the new confirmed characters would you like to see  their moveset in the next gameplay demo first?

Oonoki? Mei? Gaiden Kakashi? Gaiden Minato? Obito? Zabuza? Haku? Hashirama? Tobirama?

Pick your choice.


----------



## Sera (Oct 30, 2011)

Mei's and Hashirama's! :33


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2011)

Tobirama for me. I just hope his combos aren't solely based on water, save that for his jutsu/ougi. Water as his conbos could get so generic. 

I also hate it when cc2 cheats us of jutsus by adding them in the combos. They did that a lot in Storm 2.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 30, 2011)

Has Rin been confirm ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> If they were smart, they would ask permission from the authors of the big 3 to start a one piece vs naruto vs bleach crossover game. Now I'd play that, rather than some boring run of the mill regurgitated shounen inspired sequel.


the real problem is releasing them in NA because of different licensors Naruto and Bleach belong to Viz and One Piece belong to Funimation ,Europe probably have many different licensor by country which make it even worse.


----------



## Firaea (Oct 30, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Has Rin been confirm ?



I'm 99% certain she doesn't have any moves, so she's not gonna be in the game.

Also, I don't think CC2 will do something as stupid as not including Danzo after they were bashed over the Zabuza/Haku business. Now that they're rectifying the fact that Zabuza/Haku were excluded, excluding Danzo now would be... a whole other level of idiocy. 



Aeion said:


> Tobirama for me. I just hope his combos aren't solely based on water, save that for his jutsu/ougi. Water as his conbos could get so generic.
> 
> I also hate it when cc2 cheats us of jutsus by adding them in the combos. They did that a lot in Storm 2.



Unfortunately, knowing CC2, he is most likely to be based around water jutsu - and Hashirama based around Mokuton. If we're lucky we might get the genjutsu one of them used (I forgot who exactly used it) against Sandaime Hokage.

It'll be cool to have some kind of Edo Tensei factored into Tobirama's moveset though. Obviously it's impossible to make it work in a scale as mighty as in the manga, but perhaps some kind of ranged move in which zombies are used to attack (in a combo maybe?) might be cool. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Which of the new confirmed characters would you like to see  their moveset in the next gameplay demo first?
> 
> Oonoki? Mei? Gaiden Kakashi? Gaiden Minato? Obito? Zabuza? Haku? Hashirama? Tobirama?
> 
> Pick your choice.



I'm spoilt for choice. 

Mei and Minato for me, I suppose. Mei because we all love her bewbs lava. 

Minato because I really think that he is one character who, if developed well, can be really fun to play as. And I would really like to see more beautiful combos from him.

But more than anything, I need my Danzo.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Still waiting on my Hanzo scan.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 30, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Has Rin been confirm ?


She didn't actually take part in any fights so she doesn't even have enough to work as a support character. She'll probably be in the game as an NPC in Kakashi's story mode.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 30, 2011)

All Rin has is the Mystical Palm Technique, used for healing. She has nothing for specifically combat.

I'm very interested in Mei. I wonder how they'll work with her lava techniques. Also, tits.  That places her above most others automatically.


----------



## G (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm interested to see Onoki


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to see Young Kakashi and Obito, hope they are not watered down.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 31, 2011)

probably none for me, I have an idea how they play. But danzo is what i m interested in, Always wanted a strict fuuton user.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Tobirama for me. I just hope his combos aren't solely based on water, save that for his jutsu/ougi. Water as his conbos could get so generic.
> 
> I also hate it when cc2 cheats us of jutsus by adding them in the combos. They did that a lot in Storm 2.




I agree, I dislike that combo enders are jutsus, because lets be frank, due to Knj combos almost never finished or were never used. I d prefer if they add a good jutsu and better button layout for the game, each character should have all their signature techniques and customization is just to switch with others. They make nice taijutsu animations but in the end its the ninjutsu that counts online the most and what type of tilt O can be abused.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Which of the new confirmed characters would you like to see  their moveset in the next gameplay demo first?
> 
> Oonoki? Mei? Gaiden Kakashi? Gaiden Minato? Obito? Zabuza? Haku? Hashirama? Tobirama?
> 
> Pick your choice.



Obito for me.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 31, 2011)

Tobirama


----------



## kagegak (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys Lars was in storm 2 right and what if they added an extra char in this game too who would you want it to be
I'd personally love it if they would have added Jin as an extra I'm not demanding it but it would be cool if they did add him
But what bonus char would you want in this game


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol this question again? I'd want Blackstar from Soul Eater to be in this game, show those bitches some real ninja talent


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 31, 2011)

I really hope Kisame gets an updated moveset in this game. An updated Kisame, along with the Kages and Danzou would probably be enough to make it a sure buy despite a lot of copy and pasted characters.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 31, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Guys Lars was in storm 2 right and what if they added an extra char in this game too who would you want it to be
> I'd personally love it if they would have added Jin as an extra I'm not demanding it but it would be cool if they did add him
> But what bonus char would you want in this game



I want Luffy. his combo would be soo cool


----------



## Blatman (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol this question again? I'd want Blackstar from Soul Eater to be in this game, show those bitches some real ninja talent



Black star or death the kid would be boss!!!! Give black star demon sword awakening and kid a two line halo awakening and I will pay whatever they want. Still want to see danzou gameplay.


----------



## Volture (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol this question again? I'd want Blackstar from Soul Eater to be in this game, show those bitches some real ninja talent


Oh, BlackStar would be awesome to have in this game .


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so gonna main Hashi


----------



## Firaea (Oct 31, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I really hope Kisame gets an updated moveset in this game. An updated Kisame, along with the Kages and Danzou would probably be enough to make it a sure buy despite a lot of copy and pasted characters.



This too. Kisame better get his Samehada-fused form.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 31, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Guys Lars was in storm 2 right and what if they added an extra char in this game too who would you want it to be
> I'd personally love it if they would have added Jin as an extra I'm not demanding it but it would be cool if they did add him
> But what bonus char would you want in this game



This again? I already said that I want Asura and Yasha from Asura's Wrath as guest, since they are also being made by CyberConnect2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lol this question again? I'd want Blackstar from Soul Eater to be in this game, show those bitches some real ninja talent



This, this, AND THIS.  Blackstar's awakening should be the enchanted sword. 

for me i'd have Tetsuo Shima and maybe Kaneda for akira to be in the game.


----------



## Rama (Oct 31, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> This, this, AND THIS.  Blackstar's awakening should be the enchanted sword.
> 
> for me i'd have Tetsuo Shima and maybe Kaneda for akira to be in the game.



Black Star would be like "I'm gonna surpass the Sage of Six paths"  



Anyway im going to main Hashirama of course


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Anyway im going to main Hashirama of course



What is so great about Hashirama? Please enlighten me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

he beat madara uchiha.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Did he? People are having more and more second thoughts about that now that.. certain things are being revealed


----------



## Scizor (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What is so great about Hashirama? Please enlighten me



He's got wood.

/story


----------



## Rama (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What is so great about Hashirama? Please enlighten me



I'm glad you asked man

1. Defeated EMS Madara+Kyubii(yes Madara lost even Kabuto said it, is not even speculated anymore, Hashi did beat Madara)

2. He could suppress and control any Bijuu with his magnificent *wood*

3. The Uchiha betrayed Madara and choose to follow Hashirama, haha.

4. *"Strongest of his time"*

5. His cells can cut the time to use Kotoamatsukami from 10 years to just hours 

6. His power is much more unique than any Uchiha, have you seen any other person born with his powers? of course not


*Spoiler*: __ 



7. Madara only gained a *portion* of Hashirama's strenght and look what he can do with a Jukai Koutan thats nothing compared to Hashirama's Full Power Jukai Koutan.  




8. His cells can create a Zetsu army

yep he is that badass.


----------



## Sera (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to kick everyone's butt with Mei.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I'm glad you asked man
> 
> 1. *Defeated EMS Madara+Kyubii(yes Madara lost even Kabuto said it, is not even speculated anymore, Hashi did beat Madara)*



So it's mainly this one.. that started it all. But don't all fights have their conditions?

It's very debatable to who's the winner in, say:

- Sasuke vs Itachi
- Sasuke vs Naruto

Well those are the only 2 good examples I can think of right now. Sure, Sasuke & Itachi clashed and there was one remaining.. but did that make Sasuke the winner? People don't blindly say "Sasuke is amazing because *Sasuke defeated Itachi".* They also don't say that "Sasuke is strong because *he won against Naruto".* We all know that's pushing it to go by word-of-mouth.. We know who was the real victor because we've seen the fights ourselves... Hashi vs Mad is just another example.. Hashi may have appeared to be the winner but the actual fight could say otherwise.. Wouldn't it be keen to uphold that "Hashi beat Madara" statement such evidence has been seen, as in an actual flashback? 

Don't get me wrong, not hating on Hashirama or his fans or anything.. just trying to understand where you guys come from..


----------



## Rama (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So it's mainly this one.. that started it all. But don't all fights have their conditions?
> 
> It's very debatable to who's the winner in, say:
> 
> ...



Of course the Itachi vs Sasuke fight is an exception, but thats because we knew in what condition Itachi was and later on we found out Itachi let him win(so there you go).  With Hashirama vs Madara it hasn't been hinted any of that, what we know is that Hashirama and Madara where there, Madara had the Kyubii and Hashirama won, unless you have some extra factors that could excuse Madara lost to Hashirama you have to admit the evidence points out Hashirama was the stronger one.  Is like you want for some reason for Madara to have something that made him lose other than the fact that Hashirama was stronger, which is an excuse if you ask me. 

Is true that the fight had its conditions, but it sound like you think those conditions made Madara lost, is really not a very defining excuse for Madara's lost because you cant speculate the conditions where negative to Madara.  The same way you could make conditions like "oh well Madara lost because of X negative condition" I could say "Hashirama won even if he was affected by X negative condition"(non of those 2 scenarios can be proven right or wrong yet). We dont know what happen in the fight but until we do Hashirama did win and theres nothing that proves otherwise only wishful thinking.

*Just so im not completely off topic, what you guys think of that stun item looks like it a free ougi to me.*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2011)

I am looking forward the most for the Senju brothers's movesets. Tobirama specifically.

After them I guess Gaiden Minato and then I am not really sure.

But for some reason I feel they should confirm Fuu and Torune, given that they fought Tobi a bit in the Kage Summit arc, which CC2 is covering in this game.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Of course the Itachi vs Sasuke fight is an exception, but thats because we knew in what condition Itachi was and later on we found out Itachi let him win(so there you go).  With Hashirama vs Madara it hasn't been hinted any of that, what we know is that Hashirama and Madara where there, Madara had the Kyubii and Hashirama won, unless you have some extra factors that could excuse Madara lost to Hashirama you have to admit the evidence points out Hashirama was the stronger one.  Is like you want for some reason for Madara to have something that made him lose other than the fact that Hashirama was stronger, which is an excuse if you ask me.
> 
> Is true that the fight had its conditions, but it sound like you think those conditions made Madara lost, is really not a very defining excuse for Madara's lost because you cant speculate the conditions where negative to Madara.  The same way you could make conditions like "oh well Madara lost because of X negative condition" I could say "Hashirama won even if he was affected by X negative condition"(non of those 2 scenarios can be proven right or wrong yet). We dont know what happen in the fight but until we do Hashirama did win and theres nothing that proves otherwise only wishful thinking.
> 
> *Just so im not completely off topic, what you guys think of that stun item looks like it a free ougi to me.*



Very true, when you put it in those terms it does make it sound like I'm making excuses for Madara's loss.. But Kishimoto doesn't need to give hints, he's really good at making word-by-mouth very misleading.. an example of this is Sasuke's flashback of Itachi and what that flashback really represented (Itachi crying, but I'm not going to go that deep into it..) 

Again, I'm not trying to make excuses for Madara, but something just doesn't add up; Madara and Hashirama were shown (by proof) to be equals. One was not better than the other and vice versa, they both were on par at equal strength. When one clan hired Uchiha, another hired Senju, and in reverse. So I ask you this.. if they were both at equal strength.. how is it that when Madara gets *2 power ups above Hashirama;* 1. Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan and 2. the Kyuubi.. How is it that when Madara has 2 things ontop of Hashi, he still spontaneously.. "loses"? That story seems to have too many gaps and holes in it for us to deem Hashirama the winner until a full flashback proves otherwise. In no doubt and I downplaying Hashirama's skill.. I'm just skeptical of the story "Hashirama beat Madara"

*But yes, in staying on topic to this thread.. *

That stun tag thing is going to ruin and rot this game from the inside out.. tag + ougi.. tag + jutsu.. tag + rape needs to be removed. That's even worse than an explosive tag. It saves the user the trouble of Team Gauge/Knockback. Hope cc2 reconsiders that or I'd be surprised of what emails they're reading (I'm sure we're not the only ones here at NF that have requested for that to be removed from the final product)


----------



## Rama (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Very true, when you put it in those terms it does make it sound like I'm making excuses for Madara's loss.. But Kishimoto doesn't need to give hints, he's really good at making word-by-mouth very misleading.. an example of this is Sasuke's flashback of Itachi and what that flashback really represented (Itachi crying, but I'm not going to go that deep into it..)
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to make excuses for Madara, but something just doesn't add up; Madara and Hashirama were shown (by proof) to be equals. One was not better than the other and vice versa, they both were on par at equal strength. When one clan hired Uchiha, another hired Senju, and in reverse. So I ask you this.. if they were both at equal strength.. how is it that when Madara gets *2 power ups above Hashirama;* 1. Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan and 2. the Kyuubi.. How is it that when Madara has 2 things ontop of Hashi, he still spontaneously.. "loses"? That story seems to have too many gaps and holes in it for us to deem Hashirama the winner until a full flashback proves otherwise. In no doubt and I downplaying Hashirama's skill.. I'm just skeptical of the story "Hashirama beat Madara"
> 
> ...



I really just wanna find out what happen really.  Again im not saying that Madara couldn't have had negative factors against him, he could but I'm just staying to the base result of the battle that Hashirama won even if isn't in detail *yet*.  Maybe in the future when the battle is reveal, there could be conditions which affected negatively or positively Madara, Hashirama, they both have negative or positive factors or they weren't negative or positive factors at all, who knows really.

*On topic*, yeah they should remove it I can already see people using it to get team ougis. Even worst the chakra dash still stuns a little so that combined with that tag its gonna be some broken shit.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I really just wanna find out what happen really.  Again im not saying that Madara couldn't have had negative factors against him, he could but I'm just staying to the base result of the battle that Hashirama won even if isn't in detail *yet*.  Maybe in the future when the battle is reveal, there could be conditions which affected negatively or positively Madara, Hashirama, they both have negative or positive factors or they weren't negative or positive factors at all, who knows really.
> 
> *On topic*, yeah they should remove it I can already see people using it to get team ougis. Even worst the chakra dash still stuns a little so that combined with that tag its gonna be some broken shit.



Heheh, all in due time. There are a shitload of flashbacks that need to clear up a lot of controversies for _good_ (Hashi vs Mad.. Hiruzen's prime.. Tobirama's real death, etc).

*Ontopic:* I don't really see a problem with Sasuke's Substituion Scroll though.. if we still have that knj bar it can't really be abused.. and it could be a good counter to survive awakens such as Susano spam/Ninetailed air rape so that's a +.

I still haven't seen any changes to the dash + block = push-back though.. that needs to be corrected. It was fine in Storm 1.. they should resort to that again. Is no one saying these things in their emails to cc2?


----------



## Rama (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Heheh, all in due time. There are a shitload of flashbacks that need to clear up a lot of controversies for _good_ (Hashi vs Mad.. Hiruzen's prime.. Tobirama's real death, etc).
> 
> *Ontopic:* I don't really see a problem with Sasuke's Substituion Scroll though.. if we still have that knj bar it can't really be abused.. and it could be a good counter to survive awakens such as Susano spam/Ninetailed air rape so that's a +.
> 
> I still haven't seen any changes to the dash + block = push-back though.. that needs to be corrected. It was fine in Storm 1.. they should resort to that again. Is no one saying these things in their emails to cc2?



wait I thought they fixed Susano,  I thought you could KNJ in Sussano's back this time.  Let me check. 

Wait no still the same, fuck.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 31, 2011)

we should be able to play as trees, they are op tier in naruto


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd much rather play as a rock, the true Uchiha killers


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't wait to play with Mei and Hashirama. :33


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't wait to play as Shigure  (it's been a while since I said that)


----------



## Firaea (Oct 31, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> I'd much rather play as a rock, the true Uchiha killers



Well-known fact that Tobi was crushed by a rock and gave an eye to Kakashi - oh wait.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 31, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Well-known fact that Tobi was crushed by a rock and gave an eye to Kakashi - oh wait.




*Spoiler*: _Manga spoiler_ 



 Madara was killed by his Rock too




Rock > Uchiha. 100% Canon.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara came back though


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Heheh, all in due time. There are a shitload of flashbacks that need to clear up a lot of controversies for _good_ (Hashi vs Mad.. Hiruzen's prime.. Tobirama's real death, etc).
> 
> I still haven't seen any changes to the dash + block = push-back though.. that needs to be corrected. It was fine in Storm 1.. they should resort to that again. Is no one saying these things in their emails to cc2?



I'm curious what were there any guard bouncing in storm 1? 

i don't think the tags are that bad, maybe just tweaking them would do the trick.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 31, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Madara came back though




*Spoiler*: __ 



Luckily he was an edo tensei or else the rock's uchiha killstreak would continue 




I can't wait to play as Hashirama or Tobirama, it's going to be sweeet busting out wood and water out of nowhere, Yamato was meh, the 1st should be on a completely different level.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm curious what were there any guard bouncing in storm 1?
> 
> i don't think the tags are that bad, maybe just tweaking them would do the trick.



In Storm 1, if you dash to someone who's blocking, you just end up right in front of them instead of you both bouncing back. This prevented the opponent from running away at the end of the match so you could still fight. They probably tweaked it due to dash + grab spam but you can easily avoid that. They should go back to Storm 1 mechanics


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 1, 2011)

I wonder if they'll ever put in so6p or would that be too much rape?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol I'd laugh is sot6p turns out like Storm 2's Pein


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2011)

*UNSG Interview*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwIfWVj6lAc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

damnit the auto-chakra reload from damages are still there, can someone tell me what good will that be in the game?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwIfWVj6lAc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> damnit the auto-chakra reload from damages are still there, can someone tell me what good will that be in the game?



In case you are stuck in an infinite, but yeah, it's still a casual game so don't expect much.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> In case you are stuck in an infinite, but yeah, it's still a casual game so don't expect much.



I still strongly believe in continuously reducing damage if its being spammed ..


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I still strongly believe in continuously reducing damage if its being spammed ..


If you set the KnJ bar to reload on a timer, people would just run around till it's back up to full.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> damnit the auto-chakra reload from damages are still there, can someone tell me what good will that be in the game?





Nakiro said:


> In case you are stuck in an infinite, but yeah, it's still a casual game so don't expect much.





Aeion said:


> I still strongly believe in continuously reducing damage if its being spammed ..



Am I missing something here? 

If the KnJ'ing is separate from the chakra bar, then what's the issue behind gaining chakra from taking damage?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2011)

its just that now that we have that, then whats the use of using triangle tgo reload your chakra when it'll just be full after getting UJ'd or damaged?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> its just that now that we have that, then whats the use of using triangle tgo reload your chakra when it'll just be full after getting UJ'd or damaged?



Very true, he has a point. The main reason I used chakra-reload in Storm 2 was so I'd avoid getting melee raped when I didn't have enough to knj.. Now reloading chakra has no real primary use.. Sure it's to charge for jutsu/ougi but that stuff isn't mandatory to stay alive in battle.. having enough chakra for knj was but not offensive things like jutsu/ougis.



bigduo209 said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> If the KnJ'ing is separate from the chakra bar, then what's the issue behind gaining chakra from taking damage?



Oh no, my post had nothing to do with chakra or knj. It's just when someone brought up being stuck in an infinite, I still believe cc2 should add the function of reducing damage of the thing being spammed. So if 9Tailed Naruto spams air thrust.. the more you use it, the less damage it should do.. to discourage spamming


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2011)

*Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Interview on New Content*



> The 2011 Tokyo Game Show (TGS) took place back in September, but just today the guys at gamereactorTV released an interview from TGS with CyberConnect2 president (and executive producer) Hiroshi Matsuyama in regards to Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations! The interview is everything that’s been revealed thus far through gameplay, scans, and well logic, but it’s good to hear Matsuyama-san explain it. He covers why the title is so long, how the Ultimate Ninja games stays fresh, and the 60 minutes of original anime content the game will have. Not only that, but he explains the substitution jutsu system and explicitly mentions that *players can now stop melees at any point during the attack*.



*Source:* 

So that's what you guys were talking about.

The bolded (in the quote) is awesome, imo.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> its just that now that we have that, then whats the use of using triangle tgo reload your chakra when it'll just be full after getting UJ'd or damaged?





Aeion said:


> Very true, he has a point. The main reason I used chakra-reload in Storm 2 was so I'd avoid getting melee raped when I didn't have enough to knj.. Now reloading chakra has no real primary use.. Sure it's to charge for jutsu/ougi but that stuff isn't mandatory to stay alive in battle.. having enough chakra for knj was but not offensive things like jutsu/ougis.


 But that's the point isn't it? To always have a way regain chakra, use cancels, chakra-dashing, chakra-projectiles, jutsus, and UJs?

You can KnJ, cancel to ninja-movement to evade, and block for defensive measures.

You get plenty of opportunities to attack, but how you attack and defend is up to you (and ultimately determines how you win). 



Aeion said:


> Oh no, my post had nothing to do with chakra or knj. It's just when someone brought up being stuck in an infinite, I still believe cc2 should add the function of reducing damage of the thing being spammed. So if 9Tailed Naruto spams air thrust.. the more you use it, the less damage it should do.. to discourage spamming


I wouldn't mind that at all, it would definitely help in that area.

Do you see any serious infinites being brought up with the new mechanics in place? And what ticked you off about UNS2 concern that?


----------



## Blatman (Nov 2, 2011)

In earlier gameplay vids the KNJ bar also auto reloaded didnt it? i really think that once you run out it should have a cool down period, or is that in?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 2, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> But that's the point isn't it? To always have a way regain chakra, use cancels, chakra-dashing, chakra-projectiles, jutsus, and UJs?
> 
> You can KnJ, cancel to ninja-movement to evade, and block for defensive measures.
> 
> You get plenty of opportunities to attack, but how you attack and defend is up to you (and ultimately determines how you win).



See, but everything you just listed can be _planned ahead of time_ (scratch cancelling, if that really includes chakra, than I stand corrected). I have enough time to think about dashing, throwing kunai, jutsu/ougi so there's no pressure put on me if I'm low on chakra. In Storm 2, you never know when you'd be put in a dangerous situation when knj costed chakra, so you always had to be on the edge of your seat with charging up, but now, the element of surprise-blitz is gone now that there's no disadvantage to your defense when you have no chakra.




> I wouldn't mind that at all, it would definitely help in that area.
> 
> Do you see any serious infinites being brought up with the new mechanics in place? And what ticked you off about UNS2 concern that?



Hell yeah, there were a lot in Storm 2. The one I stated earlier, Ninetailed Naruto's air thrust was annoying as hell. The only reason people went awakening was to do that.. since people found a lot of ways to avoid his chakra gun.

Another annoying one was Itachi's Susano (which I see happening in Generations with sasuke's). It's so easy for him to corner you and rape you with Totsuka/amaterasu.. to which you can't counter because he's enshrouded in protection.

Also annoying, but less used, was Sasori's awakening. The betch can dash a workload of puppets at you from nowhere.. This can put you in a loophole because by the time you try to get back up, Sasori is already throwing more at you.. Even if you sub, the puppets come in numbers.. so they attack multiple times in "waves".

Sasuke's C2 also worked in the same way of Naruto's Ninetails (chakra kunai = pheonix flower, easily spammed & looped)


There were a lot of annoying awakenings that caused infinities in Storm 2. I'm going to leave Lee, Gai and Minato's teleportation as an exception because that's the sole use of their awakenings, as seen in the manga (speed/teleportation). Not really spammed/abused because that's exactly how they'd do it in the show.. so that can be left alone.. I guess


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is it bad that my only regret if 2012 is real is to never play Naruto Ultimate ninja storm 3?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> See, but everything you just listed can be _planned ahead of time_ (scratch cancelling, if that really includes chakra, than I stand corrected). I have enough time to think about dashing, throwing kunai, jutsu/ougi so there's no pressure put on me if I'm low on chakra. In Storm 2, you never know when you'd be put in a dangerous situation when knj costed chakra, so you always had to be on the edge of your seat with charging up, but now, the element of surprise-blitz is gone now that there's no disadvantage to your defense when you have no chakra.



so....your saying auto-chakra reload form damage is a good thing?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> so....your saying auto-chakra reload form damage is a good thing?



I'm saying it's a bad thing  Before it was useful to survive against awakening spam... + a chakra bar to have enough to knj.. but now that knj is separate from chakra.. we don't need an auto-chakra reload bullshet.. it's only counter-productive to the fairness of the game


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

they should just go back to good old 2d fighting


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm saying it's a bad thing  Before it was useful to survive against awakening spam... + a chakra bar to have enough to knj.. but now that knj is separate from chakra.. we don't need an auto-chakra reload bullshet.. it's only counter-productive to the fairness of the game



i agree, plus it makes reloading chakra with triangle useless since all we have to do is get knocked around to regain chakra now. i'd be fine with it if the chakra + triangle reload thing was removed for the sake of dealing damages to combo's but this seems a bit weird and not much to add up in the fighting mechanics.....


----------



## Saru (Nov 2, 2011)

My brain is being starved of delicious news.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm saying it's a bad thing  Before it was useful to survive against awakening spam... + a chakra bar to have enough to knj.. but now that knj is separate from chakra.. we don't need an auto-chakra reload bullshet.. it's only counter-productive to the fairness of the game





Asakuna no Senju said:


> i agree, plus it makes reloading chakra with triangle useless since all we have to do is get knocked around to regain chakra now. i'd be fine with it if the chakra + triangle reload thing was removed for the sake of dealing damages to combo's but this seems a bit weird and not much to add up in the fighting mechanics.....


Cancels actually do consume chakra though, and reloading chakra through taking damage means you actually have to lose some health to get some back (which makes it a double-edged sword).

If you were gaining chakra through dishing out damage instead of receiving it, I'd see the issue with that. However this method of chakra reloading means in a empty chakra-bar situation you're able to have enough chakra start a counterattack (jutsu, chakra-dash back to recover, melee-cancel).

The only issue I see with this is regaining a full bar back for an awakening, now that should be scrapped from the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

So SC should be back and knj nerfed hard, this is good if I can actually punish a knj then.


----------



## bluclaudino (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi guys.. Have you read that there will be 70 character?! O_O Now we could try to write a character list.. I wish i have the sound four full-playable.. (sorry for my bad English, i'm Italian, and Yes, i hate that fat pig Berlusconi XD)

P.s. Should i introduce myself somewhere?

Daniele


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 3, 2011)

After playing UNS2 for a while, I really, *really* want this game to have a 'serious' Tobi


----------



## bluclaudino (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaruka said:


> After playing UNS2 for a while, I really, *really* want this game to have a 'serious' Tobi



I completely agree with you, and i add one more; a serious Gai! He's powerful only in the awakening state..


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 3, 2011)

bluclaudino said:


> Hi guys.. Have you read that there will be 70 character?! O_O Now we could try to write a character list.. I wish i have the sound four full-playable.. (sorry for my bad English, i'm Italian, and Yes, i hate that fat pig Berlusconi XD)
> 
> P.s. Should i introduce myself somewhere?
> 
> Daniele



Hello Daniele. Welcome to Naruto Forums 

And don't worry about your English. People on the internet can be so rude and demanding about nonsense. As long as we can understand you, you're good to go 



Jaruka said:


> After playing UNS2 for a while, I really, *really* want this game to have a 'serious' Tobi



We're getting a serious Tobi, we have to. After Itachi's death, Tobi dropped the foolish act, so I'd expect him to have a serious as foolish character in generations.. just how Naruto/Sasuke have 2-3 types


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope they fix Gaara, he should be long range, in close range he is to slow and his tilt sucks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

*CC2 Official Twitter/Facebook ENGLISH account*





holy shit....i even found out cc2 replied to a message that someone sent about generations!  hopefully this is legit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 3, 2011)

wut, i dont get it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

it means you can send them messages in english and they'll understand, they're listening to us americans ya know.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwIfWVj6lAc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> damnit the auto-chakra reload from damages are still there, can someone tell me what good will that be in the game?



Wow, I had no idea the Ultimate Ninja series has been going on for ten years!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Nov 3, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Is it bad that my only regret if 2012 is real is to never play Naruto Ultimate ninja storm 3?



That means you've completed everything you wanted to do, and as long as you wanted to do a bunch of things, it's good. That means you lived a full life (even if it's a bit short).

If you have a small understanding of what you can do in real life, and don't have want to do many things because of that lack of knowledge, it's bad.

/Serious response to a joking question


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

forget about that, guys lets focus on the fact that we can send even more response to CC2 in english now that they have an english account in twitter/facebook.


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2011)

But I don't have Facebook account anymore. Maybe Ill do a twitter account, and tell them to take out that stun Item.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> holy shit....i even found out cc2 replied to a message that someone sent about generations!  hopefully this is legit.



Oh. Well I have a FB account...but did that message that they replied to was from their website back when we could send them some letters or its from their fb/twitter?

'Cause I sent them one in English back then to their website...


----------



## Firaea (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotta say, CC2 has dedication even if the games are far from perfect. Unlike shitcom, but that's another matter.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

oh yeah speaking of capcom, is resident evil: revealations gonna be good? 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Oh. Well I have a FB account...but did that message that they replied to was from their website back when we could send them some letters or its from their fb/twitter?
> 
> 'Cause I sent them one in English back then to their website...



I think its from their db/twitter.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

Onoki and Raikage look really awesome to play as. 

I'm excited.


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> oh yeah speaking of capcom, is resident evil: revealations gonna be good?



maybe, if its like RE5 Gold Edition Extra content where you can play as young jill and chris in the mansion but with actual zombies not those african zombie giants then yes is gonna be good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 3, 2011)

I heard the guy who did cowboy bebop & samurai champloo will be writing the plot for the game.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> holy shit....i even found out cc2 replied to a message that someone sent about generations!  hopefully this is legit.



saiyan island says so and there friends w/ CC2!!


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I heard the guy who did cowboy bebop & samurai champloo will be writing the plot for the game.



hmmm interesting..wait why we talking bout Resident Evil 
because is awesome


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dam, just give me some new gameplay please.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaga said:


> saiyan island says so and there friends w/ CC2!!



This guy is like a Saiyan Island representative


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone else think that any post-UNS3 would be the perfect game to implement a character creator? 

I say post-UNS3 because I'd like UNS3 to feel complete, if it's possible I'd like to see all the _fighting _Shinobi from the war (basically just make the support-only in UNSG playable) and all of the Edos (including the seven swordsmen) and I feel that doing all that *and* including a character creator would be too much of a big ask.

I propose that the game after UNS3 focuses on the war aspect of the current arc and adds a deep, innovative engine for creating our own squadron or even individual ninja and fight against the Zetsu clones from a smaller standpoint than the anime (this means created characters wouldn't be haxxed as the story itself would make it clear that you're playing as fodder). I guess that having yourself in a division could mean you interact with some of the main characters but they'd always be above you in terms of rank and power. 

This would also mean certain techniques would have to be locked out, Raikiri and Rasengan for example. The anime and manga have shown us an absolutely huge range of jutsu that we could apply to our characters and of course choosing natures would mean you wouldn't fight someone who just releases a shitload of katon, suiton and raiton at you without a second thought. The creator would also have to be deep enough to make characters distinguishable from one another, allowing full editing of hair (custom length, skew, etc...) and body (height, weight, etc...) and of course special items would be allowed too such as scars and accessories (eye patches, braids, etc...). I guess you could even be allowed to choose clans and thus have a set of attacks relating to that clan, including unique features. 

The fact you're very standardised would also mean it'd be hard for people to make their characters massive Mary-sues with Rasengan, Chidori and a Mokuton ultimate. Everyone would play as a normal ninja with nothing special about them and I feel that would be much better than a system where we would be able to make someone who makes Hashirama look like a pussy.

This issue would be whether fans would actually want a system like this. Personally I feel that once the story is finished and we have all the characters that we could want, something like this could be really cool and fun to have. What do you guys think?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2011)

oh sweet! i just saw CC2's facebook page with pics of their studio, looks awesome. 

they said they're making lists of suggestions from the fans, i think if this keeps up we may be actually get jutsu clashes in this game afterall.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

@Jaruka

You're asking for something completely different than what the Ultimate Ninja series has always been about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2011)

I just read a comment about having no big awakenings (8 tails, susanoo, deidara's C2 dragon, etc) and that they shoudl be saved for awakening ougi's instead......that actually doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Sera (Nov 5, 2011)

Apart from the trailer and one scan, has there been anything else for Mei?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 5, 2011)

CC2 is up to sumthin.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> oh sweet! i just saw CC2's facebook page with pics of their studio, looks awesome.
> 
> they said they're making lists of suggestions from the fans, i think if this keeps up we may be actually get jutsu clashes in this game afterall.....



That's an excellent idea, because those awakenings didn't portray their skills very well. If we save those awakenings as awakening ougis, it'd add more flavour to the awakenings, like how they used to be in Storm 1,


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

any links for the cyber conect facebook page? lets suggest stuff to the guys 
I didnt play storm 1 but I take it was more like a Narutimate hero in 3d fighting style no?

Edit: found it.
So to make a suggestion, do I just post it there? or do I sent them a PM or normal message.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 5, 2011)

Probably do both  Though I've heard he says they doesn't have time to respond to them all, I'm sure they read them all for sure.. (for the sake of their marketing )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's an excellent idea, because those awakenings didn't portray their skills very well. If we save those awakenings as awakening ougis, it'd add more flavour to the awakenings, like how they used to be in Storm 1,



wrong message.  anyway yeah i really dig the idea. its like having the awakenings back in storm 1 basically, though i wonder if the ideas that people are sending to them would mean more development time.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 6, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> wrong message.  anyway yeah i really dig the idea. its like having the awakenings back in storm 1 basically, though i wonder if the ideas that people are sending to them would mean more development time.



Eh, I hate it when that happens  Plus I'm too lazy to edit it 

But yeah, it could mean more development time. It could also be that they're not including it at all.. All we can do is hope for the best and be optimistic that they'll listen to our ideas if not implement them.

But I'd be willing to wait just a bit longer for the game to be that much more better


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I hope they fix Gaara, he should be long range, in close range he is to slow and his tilt sucks.



Yes, finally someone else who understands. Gaara is a long ranged fighter

 Besides, Gaara isn't that slow anyway. Even with the gourd on, he is relatively fast. As a matter of fact, he seemed slower that one time he didnt have his gourd.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 6, 2011)

Why do you want Gaara to be long range? We all know how long ranger fighters are treated in this game...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 6, 2011)

Skill?


----------



## Rama (Nov 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why do you want Gaara to be long range? We all know how long ranger fighters are treated in this game...



not all, look at Temari and Tenten


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 7, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> not all, look at Temari and Tenten



And how productive is their long-range in a serious fight? Let alone, how many times are those characters even used?


----------



## G (Nov 7, 2011)

Temari's Ougi is spammed quite often in Xbox Live
..and, uhh.. Red Raptor uses Tenten.


----------



## Rama (Nov 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And how productive is their long-range in a serious fight? Let alone, how many times are those characters even used?



Of course I know they are not used that much but we know why, there are much better long range fighters out there who are spammable and people just pick them, Deidara, Puppets. Gaara is not used anyway, If we can change Gaara to long range maybe people will use him more, I for one know almost nobody uses him, we got nothing to lose if they change his fighting style.


----------



## SoleAccord (Nov 7, 2011)

Gaara actually felt comfortable as a close-range character and I hope he remains that way, but his tilt WAS useless, god what was the point of it?

I use TenTen when I want to piss off my friends, she's a lot better than you think. Temari on the other hand ...no.

Looking forward to new Sasuke and Haku :3 as well as Chuunin Sasuke.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2011)

We should get a demo showing Raikage vs Gaiden Minato. 

Battle of the fastest shinobis.


----------



## Saru (Nov 7, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We should get a demo showing Raikage vs Gaiden Minato.
> 
> Battle of the fastest shinobis.



All the more reason to go up to the Confinement of the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2011)

Viridium said:


> All the more reason to go up to the Confinement of the Jinchuuriki.



Yeah pretty much.  They did say that they were gonna cover that arc too.

A Tobi vs Minato Boss fight should be developed for that arc.

Damn we need more demos ASAP.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2011)

CC2 answered a question on the demo in FB, they said the development team haven't planned on it yet....something like that.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 7, 2011)

Viridium said:


> All the more reason to go up to the Confinement of the Jinchuuriki.



And then Gai vs. Kisame.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Of course I know they are not used that much but we know why, there are much better long range fighters out there who are spammable and people just pick them, Deidara, Puppets. Gaara is not used anyway, If we can change Gaara to long range maybe people will use him more, I for one know almost nobody uses him, we got nothing to lose if they change his fighting style.



Making Gaara would make people use him for, but for what purposes? So they could spam him too? Play more unfairly? That'd only give Gaara a bad name and making people refrain from using him to avoid looking cheap. All cc2 needs to do is make Gaara a more colorful character with more efficient jutsus/ougis and he'd be more playable. I'm sure they're bound to add Shukaku-mode Gaara in generations, which would encourage people to use him more.


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Making Gaara would make people use him for, but for what purposes? So they could spam him too? Play more unfairly? That'd only give Gaara a bad name and making people refrain from using him to avoid looking cheap. All cc2 needs to do is make Gaara a more colorful character with more efficient jutsus/ougis and he'd be more playable. I'm sure they're bound to add Shukaku-mode Gaara in generations, which would encourage people to use him more.



I didn't mean they should make him spammable, just that if they make him long range people might use him more because long range is his true range of fighting.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> *I didn't mean they should make him spammable,* just that if they make him long range people might use him more because long range is his true range of fighting.



CC2 never intended for Deidara or Sasori to be spammable and look what happened to them. 

 Long-range Gaara can be nothing but trouble, regardless if he's requested to be spammable or not


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> CC2 never intended for Deidara or Sasori to be spammable and look what happened to them.
> 
> Long-range Gaara can be nothing but trouble, regardless if he's requested to be spammable or not



Still man It doesn't mean Gaara will be spammable in long range, it really depends on how they make his long range attacks. Shino is long range and he isn't spammable because his bugs are accurate but slow, maybe something similar can be done with Gaara.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Still man It doesn't mean Gaara will be spammable in long range, it really depends on how they make his long range attacks.* Shino is long range and he isn't spammable because his bugs are accurate but slow,* maybe something similar can be done with Gaara.



Shino was very much spammable  Just not common for a spammer's choice of character.

The best I can say is if cc2 makes him both.. a few combos short and a combo or two long. That way true players that want to use Gaara don;t have to feel the shame of rep of a "spammer's character"


----------



## Rama (Nov 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shino was very much spammable  Just not common for a spammer's choice of character.
> 
> The best I can say is if cc2 makes him both.. a few combos short and a combo or two long. That way true players that want to use Gaara don;t have to feel the shame of rep of a "spammer's character"



yo man you heard this guy Heavy D died

and yeah Mid Long range sounds good.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> yo man you heard this guy Heavy D died
> 
> and yeah Mid Long range sounds good.



That was quite random but yes I've heard of his death. Never heard of he himself though 

On topic.. I wonder how Yamato and Hashirama's movesets are going to work. I know CC2 is going to avoid mirroring their characters.


----------



## bluclaudino (Nov 8, 2011)

For me there is at least three serious misconduct in the 2 previous game: chouji butterfly awakening, the sound four, gaara's Shukaku awakening form (Mini and full Size).. 
How many chances do you think are there that the CC2 will add them? I hope so much for these..


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

They probably will, for 2 reasons...

1. This is generations.. CC2 wants to make a distraction between Storm 3 and make a crackpot game to dig in some extra $$$. That being so, they have to make the game seem legit.. so they're adding everything they just so happened to miss/forget/were too lazy to add during Storm 1 and Storm 2 (Zabuza/Haku, Kiddy Kakashi/Obito...)

2. This being so.. they have to comply to our demands, and seeing as the game is gonna be copy-and-paste, they have to make it as refreshing as possible.. That's probably why they added a 2nd Minato and all those extra characters..

In conclusion, I'm sure that the Shit Sound Four will be included, followed by extra awakenings and useless online functions


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think Sound 4 will be in there...


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 8, 2011)

Why not  Not that I like them


----------



## Ibb (Nov 8, 2011)

Sooooo....

I haven't been following the news for this game. The last thing I heard was that Mei and Onoki are going to be playable characters. What wonderful new things have we learned about the game since then?


----------



## Rama (Nov 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That was quite random but yes I've heard of his death. Never heard of he himself though
> 
> On topic.. I wonder how Yamato and Hashirama's movesets are going to work. I know CC2 is going to avoid mirroring their characters.



Maybe instead of Hashirama fighting like Yamato who extends Wood Releases from his body, Hashirama Wood will come and attack from the ground like Roots coming from the ground and attacking.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 9, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> I haven't been following the news for this game. The last thing I heard was that Mei and Onoki are going to be playable characters. What wonderful new things have we learned about the game since then?



Kid Kakashi, Obito, and Jonin Minato are playable. The 1st and 2nd Hokages are also playable. And we've seen some brand new stages. There's also been a scan revealing a number of "70", probably suggesting we'll have about over 70 characters to be able to play as. That's about it for now


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 9, 2011)

g said:


> Temari's Ougi is spammed quite often in Xbox Live
> ..and, uhh.. Red Raptor uses Tenten.



Yeah I am!!!!! Every time I play, and proud of it!!!!! LOL


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> yo man you heard this guy Heavy D died
> 
> and yeah Mid Long range sounds good.



I still listen to some his music even now, the man had a lot of charisma and energy for someone of his size. He will be greatly missed... 

I would love to see Gaara become a very slow moving character, but have very powerful long-range melee attacks (not projectiles). And have a stronger defense than everyone else.

His weakness could be him using more chakra than a few others. They've done a similar thing for Shino with his Beetle-Sphere jutsu so it could be done for other characters too.


----------



## Of The Sand Gaara (Nov 9, 2011)

they really should add gaara miniature shukaku form in there or full form either way but they wont -_- dam them

but at least onoki is playable cant wait to dust release (jinton) some people XD


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 9, 2011)

So, anybody miss me?


----------



## Lishenron (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes

10char


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 9, 2011)

you were gone?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 9, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So, anybody miss me?



Look at this boss. My rival has returned from the abyss  This thread's quality just went up 78%


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

We _really_ need some new demos before the year ends.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 9, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> So, anybody miss me?


Who are you ? 


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We _really_ need some new demos before the year ends.


We'll more than likely see some new demos next year, a few months before the game's release probably.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 10, 2011)

Still waiting for Shigure 

How would you all feel if he actually _did_ make an appearance


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 10, 2011)

Shouldn't we be getting demos around this time, since the game should be released in Feb?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 10, 2011)

^My thoughts exactly. Februrary will arrive pretty quick without us even realizing it.



bigduo209 said:


> We'll more than likely see some new demos next year, a few months before the game's release probably.



I hope so, but honestly you'd expect we would be getting more updates and new info at a very quick pace if they're actually serious in having the game finished by February. It isn't that long from here to that point.

IMO I thought that due date was just an approximate...or they are really saving the good stuff for later.

Maybe I should drop by their Facebook page and leave some comments and recommendations to further improve the game, if they're still open to those thoughts of course.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Kid Kakashi, Obito, and Jonin Minato are playable. The 1st and 2nd Hokages are also playable. And we've seen some brand new stages. There's also been a scan revealing a number of "70", probably suggesting we'll have about over 70 characters to be able to play as. That's about it for now



hmm...

70 characters sounds interesting, but it makes me worry about the quality of the individual characters. Using Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 for example; some people complained about Nova having recycled Super-Skrull moves. With a large roster like 70 something characters means that we'll most likely be getting "sprite clones" akin to Jounin Minato, Hokage Minato, etc.

I'm also slightly interested in the "new stages" you mentioned. Do they look cool?


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope they won't go back to uber long/destructive ougis like in Storm 1 and the previous Narutimate series. I'd like them to stick with the Storm 2 ougi formula.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm offically going to consider the stages in this game a let down.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibb said:


> hmm...
> 
> 70 characters sounds interesting, but it makes me worry about the quality of the individual characters. Using Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 for example; some people complained about Nova having recycled Super-Skrull moves. With a large roster like 70 something characters means that we'll most likely be getting "sprite clones" akin to Jounin Minato, Hokage Minato, etc.
> 
> I'm also slightly interested in the "new stages" you mentioned. Do they look cool?



Considering UNS2 had 44 characters and they have / will have had a year and a half to work on it I wouldn't worry to much about the quality of the characters. If they are counting pre-time skip characters in to that 70 then in reality it's a lot less than 26 new characters since they already exist from UNS1.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 10, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I hope they won't go back to uber long/destructive ougis like in Storm 1 and the previous Narutimate series. I'd like them to stick with the Storm 2 ougi formula.



Why? Storm 1 ougis were diverse and they fully showed a characters capabilities, and in order do to that it had to be long.. Storm 2's ougis were mediocre. Ougis were exactly the same as awakens (Itachi, Jiraiya, Asuma, Hidan) and didn't get into any great depth, which didn't portray their skill properly. Also, when cc2 mashes everything together like that it left no room for unique awakenings.. All awakenings in Storm 2 were plain and broad.. unlike the expanded ones in Storm 1.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 10, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I hope they won't go back to uber long/destructive ougis like in Storm 1 and the previous Narutimate series. I'd like them to stick with the Storm 2 ougi formula.



That's a lone, desolate planet you're living on, man.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Storm 1 awakenings where awful.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2011)

no they weren't....

i wonder how many things CC2 had to list with everyone's request for generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 10, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> no they weren't....



Lol it really makes me think how delusional these people really are to play both Storm 1 and 2 and actually think Storm 1's ougis were of lower quality or are "awful", if they were can use those terms in this case.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2011)

I think most people bought storm 2 more than storm 1 probably.


----------



## Rama (Nov 10, 2011)

storm 2 ougis where to make the pace of the battle faster, they are definitely not on the level of storm 1 in animation.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 10, 2011)

Both games had great awakenings and bland ones.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hope so, but honestly you'd expect we would be getting more updates and new info at a very quick pace if they're actually serious in having the game finished by February. It isn't that long from here to that point.
> 
> IMO I thought that due date was just an approximate...or they are really saving the good stuff for later.
> 
> Maybe I should drop by their Facebook page and leave some comments and recommendations to further improve the game, if they're still open to those thoughts of course.


 When did CC2 ever state that the game was going to be released in February? They might've said early 2012, but I don't remember them giving a specific month.



Icegaze said:


> I hope they won't go back to uber long/destructive ougis like in Storm 1 and the previous Narutimate series. I'd like them to stick with the Storm 2 ougi formula.





GunX2 said:


> Storm 1 awakenings where awful.


Bullshit, they were amazing cinematic displays of power.

The only bad thing about Storm 1's ougis was the button mashing mini-game, that part was worse than the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.


Gaiash said:


> Both games had great awakenings and bland ones.


Both games definitely have their faults, I can't honestly say one was better than the other.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Both games definitely have their faults, I can't honestly say one was better than the other.



I can say Storm 1 was better. Going back to quality, it has much more to offer than Storm 2 ever did. There's nothing really negative you can stay about storm without getting your opinion involved, unlike Storm 2, which has disappointments everyone can agree on. In general, Storm 2 has more dirt than Storm 1 ever did.


----------



## Pein (Nov 11, 2011)

Si Style said:


> That's a lone, desolate planet you're living on, man.



naw, I get tired of long ass ougi's the second time I see them.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 11, 2011)

I own both storm 1 and storm 2.

The long ougis were epic the first time i saw them....then they really got old quickly...especially with the button mashing. Also dont get me started how many useless awakenings were in storm 1. I guess some people cant tell the diffrence and get blinded by flashy specials.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2011)

Pein said:


> naw, I get tired of long ass ougi's the second time I see them.





GunX2 said:


> I own both storm 1 and storm 2.
> 
> The long ougis were epic the first time i saw them....then they really got old quickly...especially with the button mashing.



You must not have been very skilled if you've seen the same ougi more than once in over 2-3 battles... Without the unfair bullshit Storm 2 has, actually landing an ougi in Storm 1 was difficult.. but I guess not everyone is a competitive player.



> Also dont get me started how many useless awakenings were in storm 1. I guess some people cant tell the diffrence and get blinded by flashy specials.



Useless awakenings? You mean quality awakenings? Show me one awakening in Storm 2 that outclasses one in Storm 1. Take two of the best awakenings of both and compare them. Compare them both, then come back here and tell me the awakenings were useless in Storm 1. 

The audacity of some people when it comes to common sense.. this is not even opinion..


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why? Storm 1 ougis were diverse and they fully showed a characters capabilities, and in order do to that it had to be long.. Storm 2's ougis were mediocre. Ougis were exactly the same as awakens (Itachi, Jiraiya, Asuma, Hidan) and didn't get into any great depth, which didn't portray their skill properly. Also, when cc2 mashes everything together like that it left no room for unique awakenings.. All awakenings in Storm 2 were plain and broad.. unlike the expanded ones in Storm 1.



Don't get me wrong. I only prefer the scale/impact of the ougis in UNS2. Flashy ougi were never my cup of tea. I'm not fond of mega huge explosions and what not, just moderate scale damages.

When UNS3 comes out I hope they make the awakenings last longer or, depending on the character, till the fight is over.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm half and half when it comes to ougis.

I do find them borring after a while, but at the same time I want to be rewarded with awesome cinematics whenever I land one. Personally, I think there's a "goldie locks and the three bears leangth" where ougis are "not to long, not to short, but just right."


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its just my honest opinon bro...no need to defend your fav game.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Its just my honest opinon bro...no need to defend your fav game.



If you can't support your reasons you shouldn't state them at all


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

Storm 1 Ougi length was good, Ultimate Ninja 1 and 2 on the otherhand...

I wish they would release UN3 on PSN/XBLA with online play, that would be fucking fantastic.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you can't support your reasons you shouldn't state them at all



I could....rather not....it wouldn't change YOUR feelings on the game.

Why so sensitive?


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I own both storm 1 and storm 2.
> 
> The long ougis were epic the first time i saw them....then they really got old quickly...*especially with the button mashing*. Also dont get me started how many useless awakenings were in storm 1. I guess some people cant tell the diffrence and get blinded by flashy specials.


Button mashing was the only thing that annoyed me about Storm 1. In the previous PS2 games you could land an ougi, and button-mashing only determined if you cause full damage or less damage to an opponent. 

You always saw your ougi play out in the PS2 games, but Storm 1's way of doing it meant you could go through a lot of effort to land it and never see the pay-off because you didn't win the button-mashing contest right after.


Ibb said:


> I'm half and half when it comes to ougis.
> 
> I do find them boring after a while, but at the same time I want to be rewarded with awesome cinematics whenever I land one. Personally, I think there's a "goldie locks and the three bears length" where ougis are "not to long, not to short, but just right."


True, I like the original ougis' crazy cinematic style, and would love to see them make a comeback while preserving a bit of the pace (no button minigame) that Storm 2 was trying achieve.

Oh and longer health bars, we need longer health bars.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I could....rather not....it wouldn't change YOUR feelings on the game.
> 
> Why so sensitive?



Well, your ignorance will definitely not be ignored by me.. and then you claim it being sensitive. Some logic you got going on there...


----------



## raizen28 (Nov 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Well, your ignorance will definitely not be ignored by me.. and then you claim it being sensitive. Some logic you got going on there...


I cant wait for those Senju Bros.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 12, 2011)

Aeion stop it, he just has a different opinion than us. 

I just went to CC2's FB, they said "thank you for the suggestion! yes, I am currently working with our Tech team to set up certain kind of "organized way" for suggestions. Until then, I ll just keep reading Wall : )".  i seriously hope jutsu clash & 3 health bars are in there....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2011)

we need game play video of the other new characters that arent named Sasuke Susanoo or A Raikage.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 12, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> I cant wait for those Senju Bros.



I don't get it


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Nov 12, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I wish they would release UN3 on PSN/XBLA with online play, that would be fucking fantastic.





Take all my money.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Button mashing was the only thing that annoyed me about Storm 1. In the previous PS2 games you could land an ougi, and button-mashing only determined if you cause full damage or less damage to an opponent.
> 
> You always saw your ougi play out in the PS2 games, but Storm 1's way of doing it meant you could go through a lot of effort to land it and never see the pay-off because you didn't win the button-mashing contest right after.
> 
> ...



They don't need to make longer health bars, just change the damage output.



Linkdarkside said:


> we need game play video of the other new characters that arent named Sasuke Susanoo or A Raikage.



Agreed.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 13, 2011)

Ibb said:


> They don't need to make longer health bars, just change the damage output.



Imagine how limited those who face handicapped opponents would feel


----------



## Alicia (Nov 13, 2011)

I do agree that we need longer health bars, at least 3


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 13, 2011)

One of the gameplay features I'm looking forward to the most is the substitution gauge. Fvcking neat. 

Also, am I the only one who thinks that CC2 made Raikage A look less physically impressive than he is supposed to be (height, endurance)? They should have made it that a simple series of punches and kicks won't knock him to the ground, just like the game developers of DBZ Budokai did with Broly.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> They should have made it that a simple series of punches and kicks won't knock him to the ground, just like the game developers of DBZ Budokai did with Broly.



That would actually be pretty interesting. It'd add flavour, to say the least.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Imagine how limited those who face handicapped opponents would feel



Oh yeah, I forgot about handicaps in this game.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 13, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> One of the gameplay features I'm looking forward to the most is the substitution gauge. Fvcking neat.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks that CC2 made Raikage A look less physically impressive than he is supposed to be (height, endurance)? They should have made it that a simple series of punches and kicks won't knock him to the ground, just like the game developers of DBZ Budokai did with Broly.



That'd be discrimination... against non-macho characters


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 13, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about handicaps in this game.



They'd do next to no damage at all with handicapped on... I'm actually intrigued by such a challenge


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Imagine how limited those who face handicapped opponents would feel





Ibb said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about handicaps in this game.


They should just eliminate the handicap option completely. It only pushes an advantage to one side and that's it. Create an extendable health bar option that can change the pace of the match for those who want a longer fight.



Icegaze said:


> One of the gameplay features I'm looking forward to the most is the substitution gauge. Fvcking neat.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks that CC2 made Raikage A look less physically impressive than he is supposed to be (height, endurance)? They should have made it that a simple series of punches and kicks won't knock him to the ground, just like the game developers of DBZ Budokai did with Broly.


It would be nice to give out distinctive characteristics to each fighter, I mentioned Gaara as an example and this is a great one too.

Not too distinctive though, but something interesting enough to make players approach an opponent differently in a match


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> They should just eliminate the handicap option completely. It only pushes an advantage to one side and that's it. Create an extendable health bar option that can change the pace of the match for those who want a longer fight.



But what about those who really aren't that good at Storm? Don't they get a say in allowing handicapped so the battle's fair?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Not entirely sure if it's news, but:

*CyberConnect2 Tweaked The Battle System For Their Next Naruto Fighting Game*



> CyberConnect2 made a few modifications to the Storm battle system for Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. Jump revealed you can cancel the chakra dash into a combo or a ninjutsu move.
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations has three meters (well, five if you count the partner recharge meters) to watch now. An evasion meter is underneath the chakra gauge. This lets players know how many times they can use the replacement technique, a defensive maneuver that lets players escape an attack and appear behind their opponent.
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is slated for release early next year on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.



*Source:*


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 14, 2011)

Chakra Dash Cancels? Me like.


----------



## Pein (Nov 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You must not have been very skilled if you've seen the same ougi more than once in over 2-3 battles... Without the unfair bullshit Storm 2 has, actually landing an ougi in Storm 1 was difficult.. but I guess not everyone is a competitive player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you're just being an asshole.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2011)

Pein said:


> Now you're just being *realistic/assertive*.



Fixed. And yes, we all have to get a little stern once in a while to get our point across


----------



## Jaga (Nov 14, 2011)

NEW SCAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a problem with the amount of health bars? Forgive my ignorance because I never actually bothered to count the exact number of health bars in the previous Storm games...How many were in Storm 1 and 2 and are they that little that also need to be fixed?



bigduo209 said:


> When did CC2 ever state that the game was going to be released in February? They might've said early 2012, but I don't remember them giving a specific month.



I sweared I read an announcement from CC2 about it that was posted here some (or more) behind. Unless I confused it with Asura Wrath's release date...



Icegaze said:


> One of the gameplay features I'm looking forward to the most is the substitution gauge. Fvcking neat.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks that CC2 made Raikage A look less physically impressive than he is supposed to be (height, endurance)? They should have made it that a simple series of punches and kicks won't knock him to the ground, just like the game developers of DBZ Budokai did with Broly.



I hadn't considered that, but what actually bothers me about Raikage is how they handle his fighting "form". His whole moveset is based without his Raiton no Yoroi. C'mon Ice, when have you seen A fight in the manga or anime without his lightining armor? Never. His fighting style _revolves_ around the usage of his Raiton no Yoroi and having it as his Awakening makes little sense to me. Its like Naruto not being able to perform Kage Bunshins but having the jutsu as his Awakening. Get it?

His Awakening should be the "" or the fan-called "" of his lightining shroud while his base moveset should be with his lightning body flicker jutsu. Base Raikage should have his lightning armor.



Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!!!!!!



Cool! Naruto vs Sasuke in samurai bridge is confirmed. And it looks like we are gonna have that Kage Bunshin torpedo move that Naruto used against Sasuke in episode 133 as the scan shows.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 14, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> There is a problem with the amount of health bars? Forgive my ignorance because I never actually bothered to count the exact number of health bars in the previous Storm games...How many were in Storm 1 and 2 and are they that little that also need to be fixed?


There were 2 health bars. It's not broken, but it'll make the fights last longer.


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hadn't considered that, but what actually bothers me about Raikage is how they handle his fighting "form". His whole moveset is based without his Raiton no Yoroi. C'mon Ice, when have you seen A fight in the manga or anime without his lightining armor? Never. His fighting style _revolves_ around the usage of his Raiton no Yoroi and having it as his Awakening makes little sense to me. Its like Naruto not being able to perform Kage Bunshins but having the jutsu as his Awakening. Get it?


I don't recall A fighting solely with his Lightning armour on.


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> His Awakening should be the "" or the fan-called "" of his lightining shroud while his base moveset should be with his lightning body flicker jutsu. Base Raikage should have his lightning armor.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ3NJPCxN6A[/YOUTUBE]

At 1:26 you can see that his awakening is in fact "V2". 
An awakened Raikage with body flicker jutsu would be too much of a treat, wouldn't it?


----------



## Prototype (Nov 14, 2011)

That's an interesting choice for a new move for Naruto. I like it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool scan. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But what about those who really aren't that good at Storm? Don't they get a say in allowing handicapped so the battle's fair?


The controls are simplified enough for someone to practice at understanding the game. The only time I've used the handicap option was for my 6 and 7 cousins who were anxious to play the game, safe to say they still couldn't beat me with it on (they didn't know the controls).

CC2 has created easy-use controls for the game and simplified the fighting mechanics to make it fun for everyone. However there's only so much you can do to idiot-proof a game, and at some point you gotta move on from that mentality. 



Scizor said:


> Not entirely sure if it's news, but:
> 
> *CyberConnect2 Tweaked The Battle System For Their Next Naruto Fighting Game*


We already knew this analyzing previous gameplay footage, but it's still cool to see it officially announced in a scan. Plus not everyone here knows about this info.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> There is a problem with the amount of health bars? Forgive my ignorance because I never actually bothered to count the exact number of health bars in the previous Storm games...How many were in Storm 1 and 2 and are they that little that also need to be fixed?


 Storm 1 had 3 health-bars but the damage output was so high it didn't make much of difference in how long the matches lasted. 

Storm 2 has 2 health-bars, the damage output was lowered to fit the smaller amount of health but it was still high enough to lead to short matches.

What I want is to have the 3 health-bars of Storm 1 with the damage output of Storm 2. All of that essentially means slightly longer fights in the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 14, 2011)

It seems like you can cancel combos into chakra dash and chakra dash into jutsu.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> It seems like you can cancel combos into chakra dash and chakra dash into jutsu.



See for yourself...

[YOUTUBE]TdU-FrFbYiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 14, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!! Teasing us about the start-up of a NEW jutsu and/ or ougi, OR new moves/ movesets for some/ all characters! But we really wanna see more character info dammit!! Bring in the new challengers, or at least let us know if the PTS versions of the K12 and Sand Siblings have made the cut!

Seriously, February can't come soon enough!!!!!


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it legit that whenever I read _Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm_ I'm thinking "too much ramen dude"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't recall A fighting solely with his Lightning armour on.



Well he always does.

-
-
- and 
-
- 

A's fighting style relies on his lightning shroud. The same thing with his 



Daftvirgin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ3NJPCxN6A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> At 1:26 you can see that his awakening is in fact "V2".
> An awakened Raikage with body flicker jutsu would be too much of a treat, wouldn't it?



I called it "fan-called V2" since it still isn't confirmed if it actually is named V2 or something by the manga, Bee called it "max power" so I go with it. That is like saying Naruto goes RM (another fan-called term) V2 , when he's only trying to do the Bijuu Rasengan.

But lets not get derailed from the subject, the way they depicted A's Awakening state is good and in that form he is able to perform such speed feats. If we're gonna play with a base A then I hope his Awakening (and the other character's too) is playable or at least lasts longer.



bigduo209 said:


> Storm 1 had 3 health-bars but the damage output was so high it didn't make much of difference in how long the matches lasted.
> 
> Storm 2 has 2 health-bars, the damage output was lowered to fit the smaller amount of health but it was still high enough to lead to short matches.
> 
> What I want is to have the 3 health-bars of Storm 1 with the damage output of Storm 2. All of that essentially means slightly longer fights in the game.





Daftvirgin said:


> There were 2 health bars. It's not broken, but it'll make the fights last longer.



I see. In that case I agree with bigduo209 to have a mix of Storm 1's amount of health bars and Storm 2's lowered damage output (unless we're playing against a character's Awakening).



Red Raptor said:


> SWEET!!!!!! Teasing us about the start-up of a NEW jutsu and/ or ougi, OR new moves/ movesets for some/ all characters! But we really wanna see more character info dammit!! Bring in the new challengers, or at least let us know if the PTS versions of the K12 and Sand Siblings have made the cut!
> 
> *Seriously, February can't come soon enough!!!!!*



So I am not the only one that read that announcement of Generations probably coming around February. Glad to know I am not making up things.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 14, 2011)

the president of Naruto Storm goes insane after reading review in Shonen Jump...


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2011)

Jaga said:


> the president of Naruto Storm goes insane after reading review in Shonen Jump...





This face made me laugh


----------



## Jaga (Nov 14, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This face made me laugh



lololol maaan this guy deserves an emmy for acting so goofy but being the PRESIDENT of a company


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> SWEET!!!!!! Teasing us about the start-up of a NEW jutsu and/ or ougi, OR new moves/ movesets for some/ all characters! But we really wanna see more character info dammit!! Bring in the new challengers, or at least let us know if the PTS versions of the K12 and Sand Siblings have made the cut!
> 
> Seriously, February can't come soon enough!!!!!







Jaga said:


> the president of Naruto Storm goes insane after reading review in Shonen Jump...



who wouldn't if the author actually praised an anime-adaption game of his creation that you worked hard on??? 

Hiroshi Matsuyama FTW.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaga said:


> the president of Naruto Storm goes insane after reading review in Shonen Jump...



This is such shamelessly belitteing advertisement, lol.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This is such shamelessly belitteing advertisement, lol.


That's the awesome part, they are so shameless it's come to the point where it's so funny. Also the fact that they put so much effort into it just adds to the whole ridiculous nature of it. 
If you look at them during one of the events, E3 perhaps? They were showing Asura's Wrath and they were just downright saying BUY THIS GAME!


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 15, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hadn't considered that, but what actually bothers me about Raikage is how they handle his fighting "form". His whole moveset is based without his Raiton no Yoroi. C'mon Ice, when have you seen A fight in the manga or anime without his lightining armor? Never. His fighting style _revolves_ around the usage of his Raiton no Yoroi and having it as his Awakening makes little sense to me. Its like Naruto not being able to perform Kage Bunshins but having the jutsu as his Awakening. Get it?



I get it, bro. Believe me. But it's too late for them to make those changes, whereas, uping Raikage's stamina like I suggested is still feasible. Also, I think they didn't want his default fighting style to be with the nin-taijutsu lightning shroud and, on top of that, have his awakening be V2 because he'd be incredibly haxxed for the game.  It would be like having Guy and Lee's default fighting style be like their awakening in UNS2.

I hope they make the modifications for Raikage in UNS3.
If I buy Generations it would be only because of the huge roster.
I'd rather wait for CC2 to catch up with the manga in another 2-3 years.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Nakiro said:


> That's the awesome part, they are so shameless it's come to the point where it's so funny. Also the fact that they put so much effort into it just adds to the whole ridiculous nature of it.
> If you look at them during one of the events, E3 perhaps? They were showing Asura's Wrath and they were just downright saying BUY THIS GAME!



I disagree.
The shamelessness completely takes away the part that might have been funny and turns it into an unfunny joke, imo.

I'm only talking about the commercial that was just posted in this thread, though.


----------



## Rama (Nov 15, 2011)

For me it shows how much he likes Naruto lol.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Rama said:


> For me it shows how much he likes *making money* lol.



Fixed^ to fit how it strikes_ me_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2011)

oh you.  so is this game gonna be just as great as storm 2 or what?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> oh you.  so is this game gonna be just as great as storm 2 or what?



I hope alot greater.
Not implying Storm 2 was bad, but some improvements are necissary.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh shit, i meant storm 1 actually.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh shit, i meant storm 1 actually.



My point still stands, I guess


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2011)

Indeed that it does, little one.  i wonder whats taking danzo so long though....


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> My point still stands, I guess



Generations won't equate the marvel that was Storm 1, that's guaranteed. No clashing (this may change what with suggestions?), no wall-fights, no quality ougis, no diverse awakenings, no more mashing/input/swinging, the list goes on... They're making mechanics to improve Storm 2's gameplay, but they're not re-adding fun features from Storm 1, which was all quality.

That's just how I feel about the situation, of course..


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course it will be better then storm 1......more chars...playable kages....more balanced awakenings.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 15, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Of course it will be better then storm 1......*more chars*...playable kages....more balanced awakenings.



That's one thing all these variations have over Storm 1, which I guess you could say was it's only fault; its small roster. But god knows if "Storm 1" went up to the kage summit arc, it'd be immeasurable. Its only shame is that they were just covering Part 1, which had so few characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> no more mashing


Sounds like Storm 2 and Generations have the advantage here. Leaving the button mashing in the boss fights.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Generations won't equate the marvel that was Storm 1, that's guaranteed. No clashing (this may change what with suggestions?), no wall-fights, no quality ougis, no diverse awakenings, no more mashing/input/swinging, the list goes on... They're making mechanics to improve Storm 2's gameplay, but they're not re-adding fun features from Storm 1, which was all quality.
> 
> That's just how I feel about the situation, of course..





GunX2 said:


> Of course it will be better then storm 1......more chars...playable kages....more balanced awakenings.


But both Storm 1 and Storm 2 don't have shit on Ultimate Ninja 3, 4, and 5.

Yeah I said it, so what?! 


Gaiash said:


> Sounds like Storm 2 and Generations have the advantage here. Leaving the button mashing in the boss fights.


I guess you're making a good point. Keep going...


----------



## Rama (Nov 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Fixed^ to fit how it strikes_ me_



but Naruto makes him money


----------



## Animangadyde15 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll definitly get. I'll go to game stop and pre order as soon it's possible. I hope the graphics are as good or better than the last game.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Generations won't equate the marvel that was Storm 1, that's guaranteed. No clashing (this may change what with suggestions?), no wall-fights, no quality ougis, no diverse awakenings, no more mashing/input/swinging, the list goes on... They're making mechanics to improve Storm 2's gameplay, but they're not re-adding fun features from Storm 1, which was all quality.
> 
> That's just how I feel about the situation, of course..



Generations could surpass NUNS1 through new additions, as it's about the games as a whole, NUNSG may end up better than NUNS1, imo.



Rama said:


> but Naruto makes him money



I think he likes money a tad bit more than Naruto, though. =P


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

CC2 should make a Skyrim-esque Naruto game one day. 

Custom characters, a gigantic Shinobi world with all the countries to explore, being able to improve your character in various fields (say, Taijutsu, Genjutsu, Ninjutsu, Kenjutsu, Kinjutsu, Fuinjutsu, etc.) and stuff. That would seriously be awesome. 

Hiraishin + Rinnegan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Itachi was the only real problem with Storm 1.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> See for yourself...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TdU-FrFbYiA[/YOUTUBE]



Chakra Dashing is the new SC, I'm pretty hype now.

Only took them three tries to finally fix the combat and make the game playable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2011)

New interview to Hiroshi Matsuyama in Montreal Paris!



It's in french, so you will have to use google translator 

About Generations, the most important he said was that 
"Naruto Storm Generations in 2012 will revolutionize the Naruto Storm series".. That's promising. 

EDIT: CC2 said something very intresting on twitter!  "hi! though this time we are more focusing on fighting aspect of the game, characters from the war will be in the game! (^-^)"


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> EDIT: CC2 said something very intresting on twitter!  "hi! though this time we are more focusing on fighting aspect of the game, characters from the war will be in the game! (^-^)"



Whaaaaaaaat?  

That changes everything


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 16, 2011)

reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaallllllyy now...... :ho


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> EDIT: CC2 said something very intresting on twitter!  "hi! though this time we are more focusing on fighting aspect of the game, characters from the war will be in the game! (^-^)"



Jaw, this is floor. Floor, meet jaw.

That'd be really awesome. But I'm not going to get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Jaw, this is floor. Floor, meet jaw.
> 
> That'd be really awesome. But I'm not going to get my hopes up just yet.



I dunno.. I mean it's not like a rumour.. the president of cc2 himself is saying it. But regardless I'll keep this statement on standby


----------



## Jaga (Nov 16, 2011)

4th ninja war to be in the game!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2011)

^I am not getting my hopes up regarding that announcement made on Twitter.

Maybe due to the title of "Generations" they might have thought that it'd be a treat to give us all of the new characters that have appeared in the current arc but to be honest I actually am very pleased with how much this new installment is gonne cover. Basically its a reboot of Storm 1 with the missed characters, battlefields and Boss battles while also continuing from where we left off in Storm 2, covering the Kage Summit and Jinchuuriki Confinement arc is a good pace.

Perhaps they realized it was too much of a tease to have Naruto vs Kyuubi and ending it with KCM Naruto without giving the players the chance to play as it till Storm 3? Plus Matsuyama and the CC2 team said that they were not planning another Storm game until Kishimoto ended the manga (and well, so the anime by that extension). Wonder why the change of plans...

Currently I'm not sure about this development because I like how things were going so far and I'd actually like that Storm 3 does has a storyline/storymode for the war arc. However I'll give them the chance to convince me but first I am gonna need some demos. If they are actually going this far then the roster will go beyond 70 characters and Generations won't come out for a _long_ time.



Icegaze said:


> I get it, bro. Believe me. But it's too late for them to make those changes, whereas, uping Raikage's stamina like I suggested is still feasible. Also, I think they didn't want his default fighting style to be with the nin-taijutsu lightning shroud and, on top of that, have his awakening be V2 because he'd be incredibly haxxed for the game.  It would be like having Guy and Lee's default fighting style be like their awakening in UNS2.
> 
> I hope they make the modifications for Raikage in UNS3.
> If I buy Generations it would be only because of the huge roster.
> I'd rather wait for CC2 to catch up with the manga in another 2-3 years.



Yeah I understand that. Though it just the way Kishi wrote A to be, maybe I am just nitpicking...

After the recent announcement maybe there won't be a Storm 3.

The last part of that article said something about CC2 were the "fans developer". This new thing must be then a petition from the fans...


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 16, 2011)

If it has N,Mizukage or Hanzo...i can die a happy man.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 16, 2011)

It's far too ambiguous to say what they exactly mean, though I'm very doubtful anyway.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2011)

Interesting, to say the least. Clearly the war isn't going to be in, but I suppose this means that CC2 is willing to sneak in a few characters in the war. A few possibilities.

One possibility is for CC2 to include characters we already know or have heard about, but haven't seen much of. Hanzo comes to mind on this regard. As for who else fits the bill, I'm not entirely sure. Possibly Nagato, which'd be cool too.

Another possibility is, of course, for CC2 to include the two characters that are most hyped for this war - Uchiha Madara and Controlled Jinchuuriki Form Naruto. I think this could make sense because this would very obviously boost sales and hype by a million times. I mean, seriously, if a scan came out with Uchiha Madara on it, I think this thread would be full of jizz.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2011)

but that would be too much of a spoiler, and would take away some hype for storm 3's roster since its clearly gonna be packed with new characters in it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 17, 2011)

Butterfly Mode Chouji! Tenten with the Bashosen! Flak jackets alternate costumes!

Hahaha

But at least we know now that danzo and Zetsu are more or less confirmed!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

Has anyone seen the reaction of Masashi Kishimoto? heck that guy is just hilarious.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I dunno.. I mean it's not like a rumour.. the president of cc2 himself is saying it. But regardless I'll keep this statement on standby



True.
Now that I've looked at it like that, I am REALLY hyped for this game again.



Jaga said:


> 4th ninja war to be in the game!!!



That is the best news we've gotten so far, imo. =D


*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga spoilers_ 




Rikodou Naruto's going to be so awesome 

Also, I hope edo Madara's in, though that's unlikely as he is a VERY recent character.

But, along with the hope for edo Madara, Rikodou Naruto is my most anticipated character, atm.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Butterfly Mode Chouji! Tenten with the Bashosen! Flak jackets alternate costumes!
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> But at least we know now that danzo and Zetsu are more or less confirmed!


I second these ideas. Especially the Flak Jacket alternates. Also it's always been more or less confirmed Danzo would be playable, his reveal is being saved due to hype.

Anyway I can see KCM Naruto being a secret character. He might just be a reskinned Sage Naruto but it would be better if he had his own moveset. Maybe throw in an Edo Tensei alt for the dead members of Akatsuki, Haku, Zabuza, Chiyo and Asuma. If an actual new character from the war makes it I hope it's Mu.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2011)

If Hanzo and Mifune are in it, it'll be enough for me.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 17, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I second these ideas. Especially the Flak Jacket alternates. Also it's always been more or less confirmed Danzo would be playable, his reveal is being saved due to hype.
> 
> Anyway I can see KCM Naruto being a secret character. He might just be a reskinned Sage Naruto but it would be better if he had his own moveset. Maybe throw in an Edo Tensei alt for the dead members of Akatsuki, Haku, Zabuza, Chiyo and Asuma. If an actual new character from the war makes it I hope it's Mu.



Thanks for seconding! It's good to know that there are people here who don't slam others for their opinions on a public forum by 'negging' whenever they can just because their comments/ opinions don't suit their palate. (and no I don't really care whether my points are up or down; but I'm choosing to ignore rude people online) 

I think KCM Naruto is a really cool idea but I think CC2 will wanna know more about his abilities and movesets before creating this character. But since they may have more Sasuke versions than Naruto versions in the game, they may want to create an early version of KCM Naruto? Who knows, they are really good in keeping us in suspense! I'm surprised they are saying they are including the war arc characters in the game since it's supposed to be out in February. 

If the war arc characters are in Edo form... WOW. then it doesn't make sense that the likes of Darui, Kurotsuchi and Shee are support only charactErs and the Storm 1 characters may not appear in full force anymore, unless they go way beyond 70 characters! Geez!


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I think KCM Naruto is a really cool idea but I think CC2 will wanna know more about his abilities and movesets before creating this character.


Which is why it could just wind up as an alternate for Sage Naruto.



Red Raptor said:


> If the war arc characters are in Edo form... WOW. then it doesn't make sense that the likes of Darui, Kurotsuchi and Shee are support only charactErs and the Storm 1 characters may not appear in full force anymore, unless they go way beyond 70 characters! Geez!


Well I was just thinking of bonus alternates. As for Danzo why would you have been under the impression he would have been a support? They're hardly going to leave out a new Sasuke fight and Danzo's was the last big one.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 17, 2011)

This could mean [evil] Tobi will be a stand alone character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2011)

If they are really serious about covering the war arc too and by extension the whole Iron Country arc then the following new characters that have appear in those sagas will be there:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seven Swordsmen:
-Kuriarare Kushimaru
-Ringo Ameyuri
-Akebino Jinin
-Suikazan Fuguki
-Momochi Zabuza (confirmed already)
-Munashi Jinpachi
-Hōzuki Mangetsu

-Choujuro (he's a swordsman too)


Past Kages:
-Muu, Nidaime Tsuchikage
-Yondaime Kazekage
-Sandaime Raikage
-Nidaime Mizukage


Jinchuurikis:
-Nii Yugito, Nibi Jinchuuriki
-Yagura, Sanbi Jinchuuriki
-Roshi, Yonbi Jinchuuriki
-Han, Gobi Jinchuuriki
-Utakata, Rokubi Jinchuuriki
-Fu, Nanabi Jinchuuriki


Other famous strong ninjas
-Gari
-Pakura
-Toroi
-Hanzou
-Chukichi
-Kimimaro
-Shin (Sai's brother)
-Asuma (though confirmed after being in Storm 2)
-Chiyo (should be confirmed as well)
-Haku (confirmed too)
-Katou Dan
-Hyuuga Hizashi
-Kinkaku
-Ginkaku


Akatsuki (with their Edo clothes)
-Deidara
-Akasuna no Sasori
-Kakuzu
-Uchiha Itachi
-Nagato
-Uchiha Madara


Others
-Ao
-Darui
-Mifune
-Kitsuchi
-Kurotsuchi
-Akatsuchi
-Torune
-Fuu
-Danzou
-Sabu-chan sensei (?)
-Tobi
-Kabuto
-EMS Sasuke
-KCM Naruto




Not including the Kages becuase they're already confirmed. And if we do get all those new characters (from the Swordsmen to the Akatsuki faction) they won't be in "Edo Tensei" form. Hashirama and Tobirama are confirmed as if they were alive, not in their zombie mode.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 17, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If they are really serious about covering the war arc too and by extension the whole Iron Country arc then the following new characters that have appear in those sagas will be there:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's very unlikely that we're going to get a list THAT big.

Most likely the newest version of Naruto and _maybe _white mask Tobi.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 17, 2011)

oohhh u beat me too it! 

i was about to post that... and this!


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Minato.


----------



## Lishenron (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool pictures


----------



## Saru (Nov 17, 2011)

That makes a lot of sense. How can they call the game generations if there is almost no contrast between them... ? 

I'm taking this to mean KCM Naruto is confirmed. 

You guys should up your hype and expectations.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 17, 2011)

AHHHH READ THIS AWESOME NEWS!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

Have the Sound Five been confirmed yet? I want to main Tayuya.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2011)

Jaga said:


> AHHHH READ THIS AWESOME NEWS!!!



FUCK YOU I WAS GONNA POST THAT FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKKJKJKJK!!!!!!! 

this is one of the best news ever!  hopefully this means when ragequitters leave online the player who stays would automatically win.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2011)

Ibb said:


> It's very unlikely that we're going to get a list THAT big.
> 
> Most likely the newest version of Naruto and _maybe _white mask Tobi.



It will be unlikely if we stick to the 70 roster character that they confirmed and which I am kinda expecting it to be. But in case there is a Storm 3 or if they really are gonna cover the whole war arc then you can be sure all of those characters I listed will star in it. And by then the roster could be near the 119 number of playable characters.

I'd like to play as both KCM Naruto and Rinnegan masked Tobi.



Jaga said:


> AHHHH READ THIS AWESOME NEWS!!!



The following parts interest me:



> The first focus of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is to expand the character roster to a size never before seen in a Naruto game. This includes having new, never before seen characters in the Storm series, but also *upgrading existing characters to keep the experience fresh and competitive.*



The bolded made me think on that apparently new move from Naruto from the latest scan, showing him throwing his Kage Bunshins like if they were torpedos.



> Lastly, the story mode of the game will be featured from the perspective of different characters and will be told through original animation from Studio Pierrot. Yahoo! Japan mentions Namco Bandai?s next update will talk in more detail about this.



I just hope that we still get those epic cinematic fight sequences we had in Storm 1 & 2 during the boss battles. And to be honest CC2's graphics during the aftermath of the fights weren't that bad.

So we should expect the storymode thing to be the next update, alright then.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> FUCK YOU I WAS GONNA POST THAT FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKKJKJKJK!!!!!!!
> 
> this is one of the best news ever!  hopefully this means when ragequitters leave online the player who stays would automatically win.



Damn. I can tell now this game is gonna be worth my while  Does this mean there's a possibility of hosting lobbies instead of that terrible "Search" function we had in Storm 2?

Because if all the other participants have the ability to spectate other battles and converse while they're taking place during the tournament... this game is gonna be too much


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2011)

generations was already worth it since the day it was announced....but people didn't realize it until now.  Uhh.....wasn't there a "create room" option so that players could find you in storm 2? but besides that, i agree with you that the search function in storm 2 was retarded as HELL. i can't find any decent players, and when i do its always their low connection or the fact that they're not there when you pick one and get sent back to the online search option.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> generations was already worth it since the day it was announced....but people didn't realize it until now.  Uhh.....wasn't there a "create room" option so that players could find you in storm 2? but besides that, i agree with you that the search function in storm 2 was retarded as HELL. i can't find any decent players, and when i do its always their low connection or the fact that they're not there when you pick one and get sent back to the online search option.



No, "Create room" method was messed up too. Even if your room is full, it'll still show up on "Available Rooms" for search, so you waste your time searching when a room was already filled. I always suggested a lobby that either says 0/1 or 1/1, so you can save your time while searching. But with this tournament function, that has a better chance of being implemented, whether it be x/10 to show how many people are currently in the tournament.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 17, 2011)

OH TAKE MY MOINEY!!!~~~  so fucking boss


----------



## Rama (Nov 17, 2011)

wow those character arts would make great avvys and sigs im using the Hashirama one lol, Tournament mode is great we should do a tourney when the game comes out.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)

Jaga said:


> AHHHH READ THIS AWESOME NEWS!!!



This part:



> The first focus of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is to expand the character roster to a size never before seen in a Naruto game. This includes having new, never before seen characters in the Storm series, but also upgrading existing characters to keep the experience fresh and competitive.



is pretty much all we could wish for, gameplay wise. I hope they actually construct something that'll actually be like that and will be accepted as such by us.

Good stuff.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep agreed... CC2 really seems to be listening to the fans and trying to tweak the system based on the feedback given. Hopefully when we get the end product we will be pleasantly surprised. I'm just amazed that they are still making so many updates/ upgrades/ changes so near the release date... LOL


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2011)

Rama said:


> wow those character arts would make great avvys and sigs im using the Hashirama one lol, Tournament mode is great we should do a tourney when the game comes out.



Yeah.. but seeing as they're the 1st/2nd hokage.. they should've looked more badass.. I felt those arts were lacking their threatening feel, like Storm 1 art and some of Storm 2 art. They should've made those two look as determined as Young Kakashi though (his art is boss )


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 18, 2011)

> This includes having new, never before seen characters in the Storm series, *but also upgrading existing characters to keep the experience fresh and competitive*.


 Fuck the rest, that's the only real news I needed to hear.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Fuck the rest, that's the only real news I needed to hear.



Can you say bat-shit crazy Juugo awakening?


----------



## G (Nov 18, 2011)

DAYMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
great news!


..tell me Naruto didn't look retarded in that scan:


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2011)

G said:


> ..tell me Naruto didn't look retarded in that scan:



I thought I was the only one who noticed that. He art was half assed. They need to make more threatening pictures instead of retarded/happy ones. They're about to go into a fight, goddamnit


----------



## Scizor (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2011)

for a second i thought those screens would be just narusakusasu again until i looked in the bottom.  but....the TS character's ougi animations.....are still the same?


----------



## Rama (Nov 18, 2011)

hmmm ill try to make the playable character list with this info

1. *Sussano Sasuke *
2. Asuma Sarutobi 
3. Chiyo 
4. Choji Akimichi 
5. Deidara 
6. Gaara 
7. Hidan 
8. Hinata Hyuga 
9. Ino Yamanaka
10. Itachi Uchiha 
11. Jiraiya 
12. Jugo 
13. *Kabuto Yakushi(may change him to his current form)* 
14. Kakashi Hatake 
15. Kakuzu 
16. Kankuro 
17. Karin 
18. Kiba Inuzuka 
19. Killer Bee 
20. Kisame Hoshigaki 
21. Konan 
22. Lars Alexandersson
23. Might Guy 
24. Minato Namikaze 
25. Naruto Uzumaki 
26. Neji Hyuga 
27. Orochimaru 
28. Pain 
29. Rock Lee 
30. Sage Mode Naruto 
31. Sai 
32. Sakura Haruno 
33. Sasori 
34. Sasuke Uchiha 
35. Shikamaru Nara 
36. Shino Aburame 
37. Suigetsu Hozuki 
38. Temari 
39. Tenten 
40. *Tobi(serious Tobi)*
41. Tsunade 
42. Yamato 
43. *Young Naruto*
44. *Y. Sasuke*
45. *Y. Sakura*
46. *Y. Lee*
47. *Y. Neji*
48. *Y. Hinata*
49. *Y. Kiba*
50. *Y. Ino*
51. *Y. Shikamaru*
52. *Y. Choji*
53. *Y. TenTen*
54. *Y. Shino*
55. *Y. Kakashi*
56. *Obito*
57. *Hashirama*
58. *Tobirama*
59. *Hiruzen(hopefully)*
60. *Minato(Hokage)*
61. *Minato(Jonin)*
62. *Raikage*
63. *Mizukage*
64. *Tsuchikage*
65. *Danzo*
66. *Zabuza*
67. *Haku*
68. *Kimimaro(hopefully)*

of course there will be more but this are the ones confirmed and a few that should be playable.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2011)

Chill out. He does look a lil goofy.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 18, 2011)

59 new pix!



and 12 new arts !!


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2011)

Jaga said:


> 59 new pix!
> 
> 
> 
> and 12 new arts !!



​


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 18, 2011)

Where's Team 8??? Doesn't make sense that they don't get revealed at the same time... UNLESS they will get revealed together with KURENAI!!!!!

And dayummmmmn TS Ino has that same Falcon Kick lame ougi. Could mean all the ougis remain as they are


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with Aeion, CC2 should develop more "dangerous" pictures for the characters, at least the important ones.

I really like the new art for TS Rock Lee, love how he is unwrapping his bandages. It screams he's going Lotus on you.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 19, 2011)

KURENAI and ANKO CONFIRMED!!!!


----------



## Si Style (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaga said:


> KURENAI and ANKO CONFIRMED!!!!



Well fuck me with thunder...how awesome

Although the article does seem to say that they're support


----------



## G (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

One of the Anko screens didn't look like support, but it's too early to tell. I sure hope they aren't support-only.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

*MOTHERF********!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



WHY THE FLYING FUDGENUGGET ARE ANKO AND KURENAI SUPPORT-ONLY!?!?!?!?!?!!?!??!!?!?!? I WILL RAGE IF CC2 DOESN'T CHANGE THEM TO PLAYABLE CHARACTERS LIKE 1ST/2ND HOKAGE & KARIN!!!!!!!!!!!who contradicts kurenai & anko's support-only obligation since she's below fucking C's level with no jutsu's or movesets at all.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 19, 2011)

It may've been his new tilt, or combo finisher though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

.......how do you know?

EDIT: nevermind, the fireball jutsu really is his storm 2 combo. checked in a video gameplay of kakashi's.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 19, 2011)

Anko as support only would be a real shame =/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

*New info*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plGC5OBFNtM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

shows off asuma, gai, and yamato.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaga said:


> KURENAI and ANKO CONFIRMED!!!!



Oh, pretty good. I hope they're playable.

Next should be what? Konohamaru and Ebizu? Or Sound 4?



Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plGC5OBFNtM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> shows off asuma, gai, and yamato.



Cool. By seeing Asuma being a fighter makes me think that Anko and also Kurenai should be playable. The mistake from Storm 1 was to have characters such as those to be just support. They shouldn't make the same mistake again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

but anko and kurenai are said to be support-only in this game.... which i hope is a mis-translation


----------



## Prototype (Nov 19, 2011)

Kurenai can be support-only for all I care, but not Anko.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaga said:


> 59 new pix!
> 
> 
> 
> and 12 new arts !!



Hmm... I don't remember Kurenai using that move in Storm 1.. Either cc2 gave them a few new moves as support.. or they're considering making them playable. I mean come on, if we get 1st/2nd as playable.. all in due time we'll get Anko and Asuma's bitch 

Sidenote: Imagine if we got pregnant Kurenai as an alternate costume if she were playable?


----------



## Si Style (Nov 19, 2011)

I really don't get why you'd want these two to be playable when people bitch about Karin all the time - They're as equally one dimensional, merely extensions of other characters' personalities.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2011)

Si Style said:


> I really don't get why you'd want these two to be playable when people bitch about Karin all the time - They're as equally one dimensional, merely extensions of other characters' personalities.



Not really, Karin was completely useless in the show (in fighting aspects), which is why her moveset was bad. Kurenai is a master in genjutsu, meaning she could have a pretty diverse and unique moveset/jutsu/ougis. Anko can't have a shitty moveset because of her ability with snakes and her curse mark, so she's bound to be an interesting one as well. 

There is no way a Part 1 character that's decent is going to be outclassed by a Part 2 character who was crap since her introduction (Karin)


----------



## G (Nov 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> but anko and kurenai are said to be support-only in this game.... which i hope is a mis-translation



I hope so too. They were playable in the Clash of Ninja series and worked out well.
CC2 should really take advice from Tomy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Not really, Karin was completely useless in the show (in fighting aspects), which is why her moveset was bad. Kurenai is a master in genjutsu, meaning she could have a pretty diverse and unique moveset/jutsu/ougis. Anko can't have a shitty moveset because of her ability with snakes and her curse mark, so she's bound to be an interesting one as well.
> 
> There is no way a Part 1 character that's decent is going to be outclassed by a Part 2 character who was crap since her introduction (Karin)



So in short. Anko & Kurenai >>>>>>>>>>>>> Karin.  all in all i agree with you that anko & kurenai have intresting abilities that can be further exploited in naruto games like whats been done with them in UN & CON series.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't care about the whole thing with Anko and Kurenai being support-only. They are better than Karin, but they aren't worth playable status to me. If this is about evening things out then CC2 can demote Karin to support-only status and make another fully playable character. Karin doesn't deserve a moveset, but that doesn't mean Anko and Kurenai get the same treatment. 

I mean they've mentioned certain characters were gonna be support-only, so who did you guys assume was gonna be support-only in this game?


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 19, 2011)

So offcially we have:

1. Naruto
2. Sasuke
3. Sakura
4. Neji
5. Tenten 
6. Lee
7. Shikamaru
8. Ino
9. Chouji
10. Kiba
11. Hinata 
12. Shino
And PTS VERSIONS of all the above characters
25. Kakashi
26. Young Kakashi
27. Obito
28. Minato (Jounin)
29. Sai
30. Gai
31. Yamato
32. Asuma
33. Tsunade
34. First Hokage
35. Second Hokage
36. Haku
37. Zabuza
38. Gaara
39. Onoki
40. Mei
41. Raikage
42. Suigetsu
43. Karin

Supports:

1. Anko
2. Kurenai
3. Darui
4. C
5. Kurotsuchi
6. Akatsuchi
7. Aoba
8. Choujuro

Wow, they still have about at least around 30 playable characters to reveal, if the support list thus far is really support only.

EDIT: counting the other characters from Storm 1/ Storm 2:

1. Third Hokage
2. Kimimaro
3. Orochimaru
4. Kabuto
5. Jiraiya
6. Temari
7. Kankuro
8. Itachi
9. Kisame
10. Deidara
11. Sasori
12. Hidan
13. Kakuzu
14. Tobi
15. Konan
16. Pain
17. Jugo
18. Killer Bee

19. PTS Gaara
20. PTS Temari
21. PTS Kankuro

Possible new characters:

22. Danzo
23. Zetsu
24. Kabutomaru

Possible supports:

1. Fu
2. Torune
3. Shizune
4. Kidomaru
5. Jirobo
6. Tayuya
7. Sakon


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 19, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> So offcially we have:Wow, they still have about at least around 30 playable characters to reveal, if the support list thus far is really support only.



Plus CC2 could be counting the PTS versions, so the reveal count might be around 18 or so.

*Edit*: And include all the previous character from UNS2 (minus Lars from Tekken) like Killer Bee and both versions of the Sand Siblings. After them and maybe a few others, you end-up have less new characters than you think.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2011)

So war arc characters maye avalible nice so maybe kcm naruto and rinnegan mask madara maybe in it


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 20, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Supports:
> 
> 1. Anko
> 2. Kurenai
> ...



I'm pretty sure you meant Ao. 
Because Aoba would be a


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2011)

*WHERE THE HELL ARE SHIGURE AND OBOROOOO?! *

Remember this guy? 


He's too awesome to not be playable 

And this guy? 


Like damn, we need a shitload more chuunin characters, specially these two  (it's been a while since my last shigure/oboro rant, mind you )


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 20, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant Ao.
> Because Aoba would be a



My bad, Mr Icegaze!! Yeah I meant Ao!!!


----------



## DaKakz (Nov 20, 2011)

What I liked from today and yesterday's updates:
. Chunnin Exam stadium from UNS1 confirmed (Kiba Vs naruto)
. PTS characters look cool

What I didn't like:
. One thing that dissapointed me today is that Guy appears to have the same ultimate he had in UNS2, and I was hoping for them to make him a new ultimate (the one he defeated Kisame with in their latest fight)
. Another thing is the moveset that they gave to PTS Lee, opening gates is BOTH his awakening and his ultimate. I was hoping for them to give him a Drunken fist mode and Ura renge (gates) as an ultimate
. And of course, Kurenai and Anko being support only, with Narutimate Accel 2 they had both Part 1 and Shippuden characters and they made them all playable, and all of them had 2 or 3 ultimates...and it was for PS2!

What I'm hoping for:

. I hope they will give us the option to chose customs like in Ninja Storm 1...but I'm worried because so far they only showed us the chunnin custom for PTS Shikamaru (and no custom that he had in his fight against Temari etc...) and the Jounin vest for Minato (no kage custom)...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 20, 2011)

How cool would it be if they gave the Rookie 9 and all the others around their age like Team Guy, Sand Siblings and Sai an Adult version of them as an alternate outfit for their Shippuden characters?! no change in moveset or anything just an alternate outfit for all of them with different clothes as an adult =P

Wish Cc2 did something like that xD would be fun and maybe add different Ougi for the adult versions ;P I would love to try out Taka Sasuke (Adult Outfit) vs Itachi then just to create a different version of the story and just imagen that they both fight as an adult  And Naruto as an adult like in Jirayas book  with Hokage outfit ;D

Just dreaming xD

-LS-


----------



## Rama (Nov 20, 2011)

I wanted Young Orochimaru in this game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2011)

I want full-time Awakenings gameplay demos.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuck that. I want automatic awakening...wait, never mind.


----------



## raizen28 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ninja War Sannin especially the Oro[in fight with hanzo], dat cloak


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2011)

So how's the story mode gonna be like? is it gonna be like Storm 1 or Storm 2?

I hope like Storm 1 sandbox-style


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope we get confirmation that we'll be able to explore the 5 villages in the style of Storm 1.

Konoha: You control Naruto to explore the village.

Kumo: Control either Killer Bee or Darui (maybe it'll be the Hachibi Jin though)

Suna: Gaara?

Kiri: Ao, Choujuro or Mei.

Iwa: Oonoki for this one I guess...



NeoKurama said:


> Fuck that. I want automatic awakening...wait, never mind.



You mean Awakenings being choosable in the character roster? If its that then I approve.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2011)

CC2 said there won't be any exploration in generations.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2011)

^



Damn. >_<

I want Awakenings's gameplay.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2011)

bet awkenings still won't be able to use ougi's in this game. :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> bet awkenings still won't be able to use ougi's in this game. :ho



Which is precisely why ougis that go into awakening are so retarded (Storm 2's Itachi, Lee, Gai, etc). That's precisely why I hated Storm 2 ougis because they were colorless and took away from their actual awakens.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2011)

In Storm 2 the Ougis were rendered useless once you entered in your character's Awakening. You could only use Awakenings in base mode. But in Storm 1 both the normal and Awakened modes had their respective Ougis.

They gotta fix that. For example, this game should have Gai's 7th Gate mode and his Ougi be the Afternoon Tiger but he should still have a different moveset for his 7th Gate state.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> In Storm 2 the Ougis were rendered useless once you entered in your character's Awakening. You could only use Awakenings in base mode. But in Storm 1 both the normal and Awakened modes had their respective Ougis.
> 
> They gotta fix that. For example, this game should have Gai's 7th Gate mode and his Ougi be the Afternoon Tiger but he should still have a different moveset for his 7th Gate state.



This. They had so much opportunity with it in Storm 2 but I don't know what was running through CC2's mind...  Hope those are some additional improvements (not really improvements.. more of resorting back to some Storm 1 mechanics) that Generations will have or implement in the near future.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Which is precisely why ougis that go into awakening are so retarded (Storm 2's Itachi, Lee, Gai, etc). That's precisely why I hated Storm 2 ougis because they were colorless and took away from their actual awakens.



Itachi's especially. Susano'o awakening and Susano'o ougi... wat.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Itachi's especially. Susano'o awakening and Susano'o ougi... wat.



Thisss. 

"Ok, so his awakening is going to be Susano, instead of giving his awakening an ougi, and of _alll_ the qualities and diverse jutsus Itachi has, let's make his normal ougi Susano as well! "


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if anyone's even told them about what you said, Aeion.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I don't hear that coming up a lot in suggestions.. 

I mostly hear idiots saying "Add this character!" or "Add that character!" instead of persuading actual changes that need to be made to the game


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 21, 2011)

They did say that they were gonna add some enhancements to the existing characters right? 

Sadly I don't think they will make many/ any change to ougis! Look at Ino's!!! Still the same lousy Falcon Kick.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah I don't hear that coming up a lot in suggestions..
> 
> I mostly hear idiots saying "Add this character!" or "Add that character!" instead of persuading actual changes that need to be made to the game



I know this one guy said in a post somewhere before that he wouldn't buy generations anymore after the kurenai & anko support thing. :ho

ikr? that pisses me off, we already got a bunch of characters. we need GAMEPLAY fixing/changes to generations to make it more fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, being able to choose in the roster....fuck that.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 21, 2011)

anko is support only? 

Why?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2011)

Cuz she suck. Kom at me, B.


----------



## SBrown (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey there. Its been awhile since I've posted on this site.

When do they plan to release generations?


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 21, 2011)

If they added a "skip campaign and get all ninjas anyway" button, i would buy the next one. 
The campaign is so painfully slow and dull, maybe i played too many naruto games by now and thats the reason i hate it.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't get it, you've just contradicted yourself?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 21, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hey there. Its been awhile since I've posted on this site.
> 
> When do they plan to release generations?



Lolol Sbrown long time no see 

And they're planning to release it around February, or so I've heard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

*generations gets a 4/10 score*



:ho


----------



## Rama (Nov 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *generations gets a 4/10 score*
> 
> 
> 
> :ho



 thats more like it


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah I don't hear that coming up a lot in suggestions..
> 
> I mostly hear idiots saying "Add this character!" or "Add that character!" instead of persuading actual changes that need to be made to the game



I agree gameplay is the most important, but representation is a close second, imo.

What's awesome gameplay without your favorite characters?
Live and let live, guyz


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *generations gets a 4/10 score*
> 
> 
> 
> :ho



Ouch, did it really?  Where's this info coming from? And I'm surprised he actually took a picture after hearing that... 

edit: Or is this just more bland advertisement for Asuma's Wrath? That's a good imitation though, I'll give him that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLNO. :rofl

i found one of these pics from this japanese site that i found in CC2's facebook account, i have no idea what all the anger was about.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 21, 2011)

Most likely Asura's Wrath, I can see the resemblance  But wow, cc2's president is really exuberant when it comes to these things, he's probably the most laid back president I've seen so far


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2011)

*Tobi(madara) implied to be playable in generations!!!*



The scan seems to show it....but its too f*cking blurred to see clearly. 

here's the full info on this.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2011)

^Awesome.

I just hope it's serious Tobi or that serious Tobi and goofy Tobi are two seperate characters.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The scan seems to show it....but its too f*cking blurred to see clearly.
> 
> here's the full info on this.



It's so blurred it looks as if they censored it for porn or something.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> It's so blurred it looks as if they censored it for porn or something.



Well, serious Tobi's inclusion could be 'flagged' for sexual content


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

A 4/10!?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 22, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *generations gets a 4/10 score*
> 
> 
> 
> :ho



Yep, that's asura's wrath, alright



I really want him and his Brother in law Yasha in this game as guest fighters, just for promotions sake.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2011)

We should have Kishimoto as a guest fighter


----------



## Blatman (Nov 22, 2011)

Just read about the game having online tournemnts. The game just sold itself to me!!

I really hope that spamming will end or fully restricted online(they said it would have more options online than offline so hopefully we can add restrictions). CC2 can have the best anime game and a really good fighting game if they get this right. And ova footage is a treat! Who wouldn't want itachi vs kisame animated?!


----------



## Alicia (Nov 22, 2011)

hmm I remember we had a few guys organizing an amateur tourney back in the days of UNS2. We had Aeion and couple of other guys (mostly inactive now or forever alone by now ) participating.

But uhmm...

*Spoiler*: __ 



It didn't go so well... :sanji

An entire flame war took place where players were accusing one play to another of spamming and stuff...


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

The twin authors' as a cheat.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> hmm I remember we had a few guys organizing an amateur tourney back in the days of UNS2. We had Aeion and couple of other guys (mostly inactive now or forever alone by now ) participating.
> 
> But uhmm...
> 
> ...



You said so yourself, it was a backwater tourney which was run by novice fools who didn't know how to manage something so big. It was also infested with douches who loved to spam (the same ones we all experience online) that came out of nowhere to this website and turned the tourney into a bullshit attempt to spark flamewars.

If it was run correctly, everything would have been fine. Fortunately, the host will have control of the tourney during online play and such petty problems won't arise


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2011)

the host has control over online tournaments?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm guessing the host has some sort of control of the tournaments.. Stages selected, time limit, if any, maybe even restrictions? cc2 could get creative..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2011)

I just hope the person that ragequits lets the other player win instead of getting cut-off connection and flund back to the online menu screen, whats the point of even battling and if the other person's gonna get butthurt over losing?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2011)

Losing should be auto-win for the one who stays. But then again, who would bother leaving during a tourney? The outcome would be the same.. you'd be disqualified


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




dat Kurenai


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2011)

So the question is are Kurenai and Anko playable or support only? Either way I'm glad they're in the game and I love the new Team 8 art. I hope we can get the full body shots of all of them soon.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2011)

The art annoys me  So friggin unrealistic, why are these stooges smiling? Not only does it make the game look cartoony, you're about to go through the fight of your life -might not even make it out alive-, and you're smiling? 

cc2 better change that art to some real badass intimidating pics if they want to amp up the loading screen. I want to look at something worth while before I see 100%


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The art annoys me  So friggin unrealistic, why are these stooges smiling? Not only does it make the game look cartoony, you're about to go through the fight of your life -might not even make it out alive-, and you're smiling?
> 
> cc2 better change that art to some real badass intimidating pics if they want to amp up the loading screen. I want to look at something worth while before I see 100%



it's a shounen and the game is rated 12+ so putting on demotivational posters characters isn't really good for the children


----------



## Si Style (Nov 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The art annoys me  So friggin unrealistic, why are these stooges smiling? *Not only does it make the game look cartoony,* you're about to go through the fight of your life -might not even make it out alive-, and you're smiling?
> 
> cc2 better change that art to some real badass intimidating pics if they want to amp up the loading screen. I want to look at something worth while before I see 100%



Were you under the impression that Naruto is a live action series?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> it's a shounen and the game is rated 12+ so putting on demotivational posters characters isn't really good for the children





Si Style said:


> Were you under the impression that Naruto is a live action series?



Maybe I chose the wrong words.

All need be said; take a look at Storm 1 art pics, then browse the Generation ones, then come back and tell me which were more intimidating


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm perhaps you're right... 

This could have been so nice for UNS2 actually

*Spoiler*: __ 





Too bad it's fan made


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2011)

Your complaint is that their character art has them smiling? What a stupid thing to have issues with. There is nothing wrong with this character art, I think it looks fantastic and the smiles are *in character*.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Your complaint is that their character art has them smiling? What a stupid thing to have issues with. There is nothing wrong with this character art, I think it looks fantastic and the smiles are *in character*.



Just as stupid as you suggesting Karui and all those nonsense characters to be playable. 

I think the art is horrible, they're capable of better artwork, as seen in Storm 1 and them smiling is completely out of character. I'm guessing you dont watch the show, but Tsuchikage has never smiled like such a p*d*p**** in his life. The  same can be said about Tenzo, Shikamaru, Obito, and many others.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

Aeion, this ISN'T storm 3 so i doubt they'd bother polishing it up for generations. 

OH BTW did anyone know that its Hiroshi Matsuyama's birthday today?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aeion, this ISN'T storm 3 so i doubt they'd bother polishing it up for generations.





Yes, they'll have no exceptions for mess ups in Storm 3 



> OH BTW did anyone know that its Hiroshi Matsuyama's birthday today?



Yeah I heard. I wonder what he did today. Probably had a nice naruto cake when he went home


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol almost flame war
Then random guys walks in and talks about a japanese having birthday cake


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 23, 2011)

I really like Anko's art. 

She better be playable. This "only for support" thing is very unappealing and so Storm 1 (the cases of Hashirama and Tobirama for the Orochimaru fight in storymode). 

This is Generations, the chance to improve the things that were missing/wrong back in the 1st chapter of the Storm games CC2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

*Something VERY intresting regarding the image about tobi(madara)*


*Spoiler*: __ 










coincidence?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2011)

sound four ...soon to be revealed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2011)

I wonder why is it taking so long for us to get a HD pic of that scan that CC2's President is holding? I mean if Akasuna no Senju is right there is being confirmed that Sage Naruto and Tobi are playable, but we can't really tell with such low quality picture.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Losing should be auto-win for the one who stays. But then again, who would bother leaving during a tourney? The outcome would be the same.. you'd be disqualified



You don't know how many times I brought this up.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 24, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This is Generations, the chance to improve the things that were missing/wrong back in the 1st chapter of the Storm games CC2.



I guess it really comes down to this, Generations is kind of an experimental thing for cc2, I just hope they're really listening to those suggestion letters or it'd defeat the whole purpose of this..



Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl Did you make those observations for that? Because you deserve some credit if you did 

But yeah, that really does look like SM Naruto and Tobi.. question is.. what more can they do for SM Naruto? He's been completed in Storm 2, nothing new was introduced afterwards... I really hope it isn't another Copy/Paste. But most likely cc2 is making corrections/changes to his moveset due to him being so spammable in Storm 2.



NeoKurama said:


> You don't know how many times I brought this up.



I remember when you used to say that all the time back in the day


----------



## Alicia (Nov 24, 2011)

Can anyone resume what updates we've got so far? 

I'm not willing to read through 162 pages


----------



## DaKakz (Nov 24, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Can anyone resume what updates we've got so far?
> 
> I'm not willing to read through 162 pages



, you will find everything you need in this page.

Anyway, what new stages you guys would want to see in this game ? :]


----------



## Scizor (Nov 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> , you will find everything you need in this page.
> 
> Anyway, what new stages you guys would want to see in this game ? :]



All stages that are needed to accurately convey the story.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 24, 2011)

Has team Minato been playable before this?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> , you will find everything you need in this page.
> 
> Anyway, what new stages you guys would want to see in this game ? :]



Thnx bro 


I want some water sages, therefore I think The Valley of the End should be redone, I mean, placing a platform in the middle of it is pretty much dumb cause ninja's have chakra feet and it'd look way better without the damn platform. Same goes to Hidden Rain village (lower). Falls of truth would be epic ofc.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Has team Minato been playable before this?



Yup, Obito and Young Kakashi were playable in Accel 3 on the PsP. And Minato has snuck himself into a couple of Ultimate Ninja games. No Rin though, but that only makes sense considering.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Anyway, what new stages you guys would want to see in this game ? :]



Definately Unraikyo, which should've been added to Storm 2's Sasuke vs Killerbee, as a boss battle. Also Waterfall of Truth, Amegakure again with Konan vs Madara, Turtle Island should have about 3-4 places (Kabuto/Deidara vs Onoki and friends, Gai vs Kisame, place with Naruto/KB, etc), the Kage Summit Conference Room, and some random snowy place for the Land of Snow, we've never gotten a snow place throughout the Storm series  (or the actual series, for that matter )


----------



## Alicia (Nov 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Definately Unraikyo, which should've been added to Storm 2's Sasuke vs Killerbee, as a boss battle. Also Waterfall of Truth, Amegakure again with Konan vs Madara, Turtle Island should have about 3-4 places (Kabuto/Deidara vs Onoki and friends, Gai vs Kisame, place with Naruto/KB, etc), the Kage Summit Conference Room, and some random snowy place for the Land of Snow, we've never gotten a snow place throughout the Storm series  (or the actual series, for that matter )



It'd be necessary because of the Killer Bee vs. Kisame fight


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> :rofl Did you make those observations for that? Because you deserve some credit if you did



I didn't lol, i just found it somewhere else.  but i just had to post it because the pic showed really intresting points in tobi & SM naruto being in.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I didn't lol, i just found it somewhere else.  but i just had to post it because the pic showed really intresting points in tobi & SM naruto being in.



Well it isn't something surprising at all to have SM Naruto and Tobi in UNSG. They were in UNS2 so...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2011)

but that tobi in storm 2 was just good-boy tobi.....not bad-boy tobi....


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 24, 2011)

I was comparing Kid Kakashis and Kakashis models especially their hairs and hair shadings and I think that they should change Kakashis hair and hair shading to be more like Kid Kakashis to make it look like more anime style IMO 



Artworks;



While their artworks has similar hair shades if you know what I mean x)

What do you think so? (PS: I'm not talking about his hair bangs on the side of his eyes, more about his hair on top)

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> What do you think so? (PS: I'm not talking about his hair bangs on the side of his eyes, more about his hair on top)



 They're exactly the same? The difference I see is young Kakashi has one less bang than older Kakashi..


----------



## Si Style (Nov 25, 2011)

Bangs?! Smiley artwork?! Why are people so desperate to complain about something?


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They're exactly the same? The difference I see is young Kakashi has one less bang than older Kakashi..


He's specifically referring to the shading on 'Kid' Kakashi. I think I see what he means. Basically, the shading on 'Kid' Kakashi's hair is very, very good and looks slick whereas the poster feels that Kakashi's hair in his 'adult' form isn't quite up-to-scratch in terms of artistic flair with the shading. 

I'm still quite concerned about the roster though, if we don't get some characters such as the Sound 4 as playable then I feel it could be a while before we ever do see them on a 'Storm' game. I assume the next game will be 'Storm 3' and if that's the case they have about 30 new characters introduced during the War arc to focus on rather than bothering about adding things they missed in Part 1. 

Saying that, I wonder if 'Storm 3' will come loaded with all the Part 1 characters...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Just as stupid as you suggesting Karui and all those nonsense characters to be playable.


Or support characters but the more playable characters the better. In which case just as stupid as that suggestions means it isn't stupid at all.



Aeion said:


> I think the art is horrible, they're capable of better artwork, as seen in Storm 1 and them smiling is completely out of character. I'm guessing you dont watch the show, but Tsuchikage has never smiled like such a p*d*p**** in his life. The  same can be said about Tenzo, Shikamaru, Obito, and many others.


You do realise that a fair amount of that new batch of art is from Storm 1 right? The art seems to be the same quality in my eyes.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 25, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Or support characters but the more playable characters the better. In which case just as stupid as that suggestions means it isn't stupid at all.
> 
> 
> You do realise that a fair amount of that new batch of art is from Storm 1 right? The art seems to be the same quality in my eyes.



The character artwork isn't incredible, but it just isn't worth getting annoyed about...when was the last time you boycotted a fighting game because the art in the character select or a vs screen was only ok?

It's nonsense - bitching for the sake of bitching.

Sound 4 in everyone's mind should already be confirmed (at the very least, as support)...this shouldn't have been doubted at any point.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Im just hoping for Evil Tobi....i owned so many people with Tobi awakened now i want the full thing.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaruka said:


> He's specifically referring to the shading on 'Kid' Kakashi. I think I see what he means. Basically, the shading on 'Kid' Kakashi's hair is very, very good and looks slick whereas the poster feels that Kakashi's hair in his 'adult' form isn't quite up-to-scratch in terms of artistic flair with the shading.


That's what I'm talking about ;D



Si Style said:


> Bangs?! Smiley artwork?! Why are people so desperate to complain about something?


I don't know about Artworks, but I want to have character models to be exactly like in the anime when we know that they can make it happen ;D

Kid Kakashis hair SHADING in Generations is more like Kakashis hair shading in good quality anime animation episode like when Kakashi fought Kakuzu..!


So that's what I want them to fix, Kakashis hair shading to be more like Kid Kakashis hair shading!

-LS-


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Nov 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> That's what I'm talking about ;D
> 
> 
> I don't know about Artworks, but I want to have character models to be exactly like in the anime when we know that they can make it happen ;D
> ...



This guy be serious?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 25, 2011)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> This guy be serious?



Yes I'm serious, why should I not be! People used to complain about Super Saiyan 2 Gohans hair before in the DragonBall Z games, why should I not complain about Kakashis hair... -.- The more they look like the anime the more it feels like playing the anime.. it's not just about gameplay..!!

-LS-

I remember people complain about characters eyes not shining in Ultimate Ninja Storm 1..!


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

His opinion.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2011)

you better be happy with what we've got in UNSG, and not complain about what we don't have you dumbass :sanji


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

You have such a potty mouth.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 25, 2011)

DaftVirgin is right though - it's ridiculous to complain about things that truly don't matter.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> His opinion.


THIS! 
My opinion..!

Si Style: You and I are different and if you can't understand THAT, that is ridiculous..!

Daftvirgin: You better watch your mouth, bad language makes you a bad person.. I can complain about whatever I want to complain about and if you don't like it then don't reply to my comment and just ignore it, but I guess you don't have better things to do than talking shit to other people behind your screen which your post count proves!!

I can complain about whatever I want and since Kakashi is one of my favorite characters I would like them to fix his hair, more animeish!! THE END!

And this conversation ENDS here since you guys can't accept that others have different opinions than you guys do.. 

Peace..!

-LS-

EDIT: Back On-Topic; So i don't get it is Kurenai and Anko just Support or playable? =/ If support only I don't understand it why when they were playable in the previous Ultimate Ninja games...!


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> THIS!
> My opinion..!
> 
> Si Style: You and I are different and if you can't understand THAT, that is ridiculous..!
> ...





Fair enough. I bury the guns here, coz I'm too lazy to argue with you. In time you will learn that persistently posting irrelevant stuff will get people annoyed anyways :sanji


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

So do you guys think CC2 might be adding 2 more seconds to the TS character's ougis?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome 1st and 2nd are in no Anko and Kurenai is lazy but the Choji pics of PTS Choji lacked a pic so maybe Butterfly form is being added. also



NO Dosu Kin and Zaku


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> You better watch your mouth, *bad language makes you a bad person*..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 25, 2011)

I laugh at it myself x)

I wanted all the previous playable characters from the PS2 games to be playable again, if not damn you Cc2!! Support only characters should be like Iruka, Ebisu, Ibiki and those who were on Asumas team against Hidan and Kakuzu not characters like Anko and Kurenai 



Daftvirgin said:


> Fair enough. I bury the guns here, coz I'm too lazy to argue with you. In time you will learn that persistently posting irrelevant stuff will get people annoyed anyways :sanji



To be honest I'm too lazy to argue with you too.. What you say goes for you too because your replies to my post and my opinions annoyed me, as I said if you do not like it then don't reply to me just ignore them  I don't reply to peoples post about their opinions if I do not agree or don't like it even if they were irrelevant or not.. I respect that people will talk about stuff that I don't like to talk about.. This is a forum where people can talk and say whatever they like or dislike and I said mine 

I'm a Naruto fan and a fan of Cc2s games and if there is something that bothers me I say it ;D if there is people who agrees with me they will reply if not they will ignore my post and not call my stuff irrelevant..  I'm still talking about the game just its graphics and that they should update Kakashis hair shading to be more like Kid Kakashis ingame because it looks more animeish.. ;D

-LS-


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I laugh at it myself x)
> 
> I wanted all the previous playable characters from the PS2 games to be playable again, if not damn you Cc2!! Support only characters should be like Iruka, Ebisu, Ibiki and those who were on Asumas team against Hidan and Kakuzu not characters like Anko and Kurenai
> 
> -LS-



I'd rather have Anko and Kurenai in it than Ebisu and Iruka... female fodder always looks nicer than male ones


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 25, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Or support characters but the more playable characters the better. In which case just as stupid as that suggestions means it isn't stupid at all.



No. Random hardly-seen characters as support only will have no quality and just fill the game with unnecessary fluff. Therefore your suggestion is stupid after all.




> You do realise that a fair amount of that new batch of art is from Storm 1 right? The art seems to be the same quality in my eyes.



You do realize I was specifically talking about Generations art right? Because I fully said in my previous posts that Storm 1 art was better than Generations. I wasn't even bitching about the artwork, I was simply saying they shouldn't smile, then a stooge like yourself started to get involved and start this useless argument because you fail to comprehend quotes you so rashly respond to.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 25, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'd rather have Anko and Kurenai in it than Ebisu and Iruka... female fodder always looks nicer than male ones



True  but they deserve to be playable and characters like Iruka and Ebisu deserves to be support only 

-LS-


----------



## Ibb (Nov 25, 2011)

Female characters being the most heavliy requested characters in a fighting game?

I thought I'd never see that day.

What's next, a JRPG where the main character has pointy hair and a giant sword?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but what is up with the my little pony shit i keep seeing around the internet?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm sorry but what is up with the my little pony shit i keep seeing around the internet?



That thing has gotten a cult like following fanbase.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Female characters being the most heavliy requested characters in a fighting game?
> 
> I thought I'd never see that day.







Ibb said:


> What's next, a JRPG where the main character has pointy hair and a giant sword?


----------



## destinator (Nov 26, 2011)

Release date in japan


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2011)

destinator said:


> Release date in japan



Japanese release date: February the 23th, 2012

Naruto Kyuubi Cloak in UNSG?!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 26, 2011)

destinator said:


> Release date in japan


----------



## destinator (Nov 26, 2011)

If anyone cares
Release: Feb 23th.
Preorder gift in japan is a Naruto Storm Best Sound Cd.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2011)

destinator said:


> Release date in japan



DATRMNARUTO

Hype level up by 75%


----------



## Myri (Nov 26, 2011)

So, I haven't visited in a while since my interwebz went stupid.


Can someone fill me in here or via PM/VM anything new?


----------



## destinator (Nov 26, 2011)

Better scan:


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 26, 2011)

Gosh.... These announcements are just making me.... OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Si Style (Nov 26, 2011)

I can only imagine SSJ Naruto is an awakening for normal Naruto at this point;

- To the point Generation goes to, SSJ Naruto only shows his increase in speed and Kyubbi claws - There is not enough for a character moveset yet unless CC2 get creative.
- That awakening is probably a continuation from the battle in the screen above (against Sasuke)
- If he was an individual character, what would be his awakening?
- That shot looks like it comes from an ascension cut scene.

I reckon he'll be his own character in NUS3, when we know more about him.

Baring in mind he hasn't fused SSJ with sage mode yet - which will probably happen - That'll be his awakening.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 26, 2011)

Any update on whether or not Danzou will be in the game yet?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2011)

^ I thought Danzo was long confirmed by scans showing Sasuke vs. Danzo fight on Samurai bridge.
Apparently I'm hallucinating?


----------



## nick65 (Nov 26, 2011)

nope that was a scan for the psp game


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2011)

I see.  but still, do you really think CC2 is gonna leave out the sasuke vs. Danzo fight?


----------



## Si Style (Nov 26, 2011)

You can safely assume Danzo is in the game - There is simply no chance he won't be in it


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I see.  but still, do you really think CC2 is gonna leave out the sasuke vs. Danzo fight?



Most likely not.

Also: here is the same news recently posted, but from saiyanisland:



This is the most awesome news we've gotten so far, imo.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 26, 2011)

RM NARUTO, now I got my hopes for Edo Madara and Edo characters aswell 

I believe that RM Naruto is not an awakening, but his own characters since when did awakenings get their own starting pose or winning pose as it seems like in the scan ;D Last time we had starting poses and winning poses for a character(awakened) was on Storm 1 ;P

Thank You Des  I can't wait to play as Rikudou Mode Naruto <3
And please Cc2 add Uchiha Madara aswell!

I wonder how RM Naruto will play/fight, like in the latest manga chapters or what? =/

-LS-

EDIT: OR this picture could be taken right after Naruto Awakens into RM making him an awakening afterall ;D


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 26, 2011)

A huge thanks to our French counterparts from Manga France forums.

Dat Kyubi chakra mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm, very interesting. Intriguing indeed  Si Style brings in some interesting points.. And I'm sure cc2 won't jump and give KCM Naruto some war-moves that he's shown not too long ago.. though I'm sure they could get creative. For now I'm going to relax on the details.. just proving that RCM Naruto is in the game regardless is +hype for me 



Shi said:


> So, I haven't visited in a while since my interwebz went stupid.
> 
> 
> Can someone fill me in here or via PM/VM anything new?
> ...



This was asked not too long ago, that quote will update you with everything.


----------



## DaKakz (Nov 26, 2011)

So we got nothing new from this scan except Killer Bee being confirmed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2011)

*MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMFG DAT RM GARUTO IS CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :WOW I NEED THIS GAME NAO!!!!!!!!!! 

are sasuke and naruto doing a clash in that scan?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, shit, RM Naruto? RM Naruto vs Raikage.


----------



## Face (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## SandLeaf (Nov 26, 2011)

Kyuubi mode naruto confirmed!?! YESSS!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmDCyalGz3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2011)

did anyone noticed at the susanoo sasuke pic that both him and naruto are fighting in a new stage? :amazed


----------



## Si Style (Nov 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> did anyone noticed at the susanoo sasuke pic that both him and naruto are fighting in a new stage? :amazed



It's probably just VofE, notice the line of trees on the mountains in the BG - same in every pic - this is technically a new stage because it looks like VotE in the day time.

I think it's just contrasting the same event in the two different time lines


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2011)

wow thats pretty kickass.  so now we can play both day and night v.o.t.e. i naruto vs sasuke!

EDIT: hey guys, there's an arrow and text under the pic with sasuke and naruto clashing......something tells me its saying something goooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 26, 2011)

@ Asakuna no Senju, it's VoTE. Look at the picture with Naruto/Sasuke clashing, you can see the Mada-Hashi statues. CC2 loves to redo that stage and its music time and time again


----------



## slickcat (Nov 26, 2011)

WOW, just WOW, with him being confirmed, its safe to say Minato might have 2 character slots, the minato that fought tobi will have shikifujin as his Ultimate technique, thats why they had to split both characters which I find stupid, they really need to learn how to give each character 2 or more Ougis and ninjutsu like the old narutimatte series. Split sasuke into multiple parts and Naruto into different characters is sort of boring compared to having multiple transformations making one character a serious threat.

I just hope they start to listen to the fans. Eitherway nice to see RM Naruto, Hopefully hokage minato spams FTG in his combos.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 26, 2011)

CC2 TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!!!!!

Cant wait for the game and DLCS to drop!


----------



## Rama (Nov 26, 2011)

DAT RM NARUTO 



AND I JUST REALIZED 7 GATES GAI!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 26, 2011)

destinator said:


> Better scan:



HOLY! 



destinator said:


> If anyone cares
> Release: Feb 23th.
> Preorder gift in japan is a Naruto Storm Best Sound Cd.



So I had not read it bad, the game is indeed coming out on that date.

Just as planned.  February's gonna be ossum. 



Icegaze said:


> A huge thanks to our French counterparts from Manga France forums.
> 
> Dat Kyubi chakra mode.



Thanks for the bigger and HQ scan Ice. ^^

I'm not sure if the pictures around the logo of post timeskip and Part I Naruto and Sasuke are supposed to be interpreted as the game's official logo but it wouldn't suprise me. Plus it looks decent.

It seems they are upgrading Sasuke's fleshed Susano'o with some new moves.

As for the biggest surprise of the scan, it appears that we'll have KCM Naruto after all. However seeing how its been confirmed that the game will come out in February and that quite hardly by then the war arc will be over in the manga, I think this version of Naruto could end up being used as an "alternate costume" for Sage Naruto. Even the pose in the pic resembles Sage Naruto's victory pose from Storm 2. But we'll see.

Finally it does look like the jutsu clash feature is coming back after all if they are using CS2 Sasuke & KN1 in that pic.  

Now I just want them to allow us to fight from the beginning with Awakenings. And from now on we should have more updates about the game with only 2-3 months left for it come out.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> However seeing how its been confirmed that the game will come out in February and that quite hardly by then the war arc will be over in the manga, I think this version of Naruto could end up being used as an "alternate costume" for Sage Naruto. Even the pose in the pic resembles Sage Naruto's victory pose from Storm 2.



That would suck 


*Spoiler*: _I demand_ 




Rasenkyugan and/or rasenrangan


----------



## Jaga (Nov 26, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> CC2 TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!!!!!
> 
> Cant wait for the game and DLCS to drop!



HAHAHA YEAH!!! i've pre-ordered. i was gonna get this on the first day it came out but RM Naruto was the one that made it DAY 0!!!


----------



## Vash (Nov 26, 2011)

destinator said:


> Better scan:


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 26, 2011)

^

Lol!

Just wondering have they shown anything with the 7 mist swordsman?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 26, 2011)

That scan of RM naruto pretty much confirms Minato vs Tobi boss battle?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 26, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> That scan of RM naruto pretty much confirms Minato vs Tobi boss battle?



I sure hope so.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 26, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> That scan of RM naruto pretty much confirms Minato vs Tobi boss battle?



Also Kushina support, unless it's like the Bee boss battle in UNS2.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 26, 2011)

Psysalis said:


> ^
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Just wondering have they shown anything with the 7 mist swordsman?



- Zabuza's confirmed
- Kisame updates haven't been mentioned (most likely Shark Form update though)
- Chojuro is support-only

If you're talking about the rest, they were introduced in the middle of the war, so they'll most likely not be playable.. Regardless Kishimoto ruined it anyways by killing those badasses off-panel


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Nov 26, 2011)

are we getting the game before japan again? cause that would mean even earlier than the 23rd!


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 26, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> That scan of RM naruto pretty much confirms Minato vs Tobi boss battle?


Hard to say. He could just be a bonus character.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> - Zabuza's confirmed
> - Kisame updates haven't been mentioned (most likely Shark Form update though)
> - Chojuro is support-only
> 
> If you're talking about the rest, they were introduced in the middle of the war, so they'll most likely not be playable.. Regardless Kishimoto ruined it anyways by killing those badasses off-panel


they could put the one whit the fang swords by giving him Raiga jutsus.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Sorry, I think I just de-hyped the game a bit.  But CC2 should get creative and try to use some of the moves from KN1 and put them in KCM Naruto, like the chakra limbs at least.



Nah, don't worry about it.
I actually think RM Naruto will be a stand-alone character with an original moveset as I doubt they'd drop the ball on RM Naruto, with his inclusion being quite a big surprise.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 27, 2011)

They could be doing just to 1-up some advertisement of theirs...


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wishlist for UNS3_ 




KONOHA
01.	Naruto 
a.	Chakra mode (KCM awakening)
b.	Sage mode (6-tails form awakening)
02.	Sakura 
03.	Sai
04.	Kakashi 
05.	Yamato
06.	Shikamaru 
07.	Ino 
08.	Choji 
09.	Kiba 
10.	Hinata 
11.	Shino
12.	Neji 
13.	Tenten
14.	Rock Lee
15.	Might Guy 
16.	Asuma
17.	Jiraiya
18.	Tsunade
19.	Shizune
20.	Anko
21.	Danzo
22.	Torune

ALLIES
Suna_
23.	Gaara
24.	Temari
25.	Kankuro
26.	Chiyo
Kumo_
27.	Raikage A
28.	Killer Bee
29.	Darui
30.	C
31.	Omoi
32.	Karui 
33.	Samui 
Iwa_
34.	Onoki
35.	Akatsuchi
36.	Kurotsuchi
Kiri_
37.	Mei
38.	Ao
39.	Chojuro

ENEMIES
Oto_
40.	Orochimaru
41.	Kabuto
Taka_
42.	Sasuke Uchiha
a.	MS mode
b.	EMS mode
43.	Suigetsu
44.	Jugo
45.	Karin
Akatsuki_
46.	Itachi 
47.	Kisame 
48.	Deidara
49.	Sasori
50.	Hidan
51.	Kakuzu
52.	Pain
53.	Nagato 
54.	Konan
55.	Tobi
56.	Zetsu

EPOCH
57.	Madara
58.	Hashirama
59.	Tobirama
60.	Hiruzen
61.	Minato
62.	Hanzo
63.	Kimimaro
64.	Mangetsu
65.	Zabuza
66.	Haku
67.	Kinkaku
68.	2nd Mizukage
69.	3rd Raikage
70.	4th Kazekage
71.	Muu
72.	Yugito 
73.	Han
74.	Roshi
75.	Yagura
76.	Fuu
77.	Utakata

No support-exclusive character BS.
Substitution gauge.
Customization options.
At least 2 jutsu per character.
1 ougi for standard form and 1 other for awakened form.
I'd be ready to buy this game for 100 euros.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They could be doing just to 1-up some advertisement of theirs...



Offcourse.
But they know as well as we do that if they are hyping the game through copy/paste they're going to feel the weight of their wallet drop, eventually.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 27, 2011)

From a marketing standpoint, it would be smart to make RS Naruto an awakening only - You get to use him, what, 30 seconds a match? It's like giving you a taste before they inevitably make him his own character in UNS3. They will not add much more from the war arc because they're removing content from UNS3 - Expect New Kabuto and maybe Rinnengen Tobi but that'll be your lot, and that's optimistic.

Lets also bare in mind that the appearance of RS Naruto probably means sage mode gets an alt costume of Naruto's standard attire and a new move, Rasengan barrage.

Do not get hyped about boss battles either - CC2 have already said there won't be much to story mode in this game, and who could blame them? They have to cover more or less EVERYTHING to date. They have already said that this game is to increase character content and improve gameplay.

It would be smart to think of this game as a test; Iron out every kink in the gameplay, bring forth every loose ended character before they make their ultimate game - UNS3.
I wholly expect UNS3 to be a game solely based on the ninja arc - It'll be a lavish, detailed story and well thought out because CC2 will have buried all of their gameplay problems and 90% of their roster with generations. As its an ultimate game that concentrates on the war (and what is essentially the end of the manga), I half expect them to want to single it out, so they'll give it a subtitle to draw attention from the "3". Something like "Ultimate Ninja Storm: World War" or something less ridiculous/predictable.

Smart company that.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 27, 2011)

Si Style said:


> From a marketing standpoint, it would be smart to make RS Naruto an awakening only - You get to use him, what, 30 seconds a match? It's like giving you a taste before they inevitably make him his own character in UNS3. They will not add much more from the war arc because they're removing content from UNS3 - Expect New Kabuto and maybe Rinnengen Tobi but that'll be your lot, and that's optimistic.
> 
> Lets also bare in mind that the appearance of RS Naruto probably means sage mode gets an alt costume of Naruto's standard attire and a new move, Rasengan barrage.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's how I like to think of it. I'm not gonna get too hyped about Boss Battles and flashy characters, right now I want cc2 to experiment with Generations and tweak it for perfection for when the spotlights lay down on the conclusion, Storm 3 (or whatever name they're going to dub it). I just want them to accept as much feedback/suggestions as possible before Generation's release so they'll be less to edit for Storm 3


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2011)

Shit, looked all over town for NSUNS2 yesterday. Not one copy was found.

Oh well, this was the one I was planning to get anyway


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 27, 2011)

Really? I remember when I was gonna buy Storm 2. Apparently I managed to get the last one in stock for the rest of the month. Lucky me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2011)

I got mine's for christmas, t'was the night before epicness. 

so are we gonna have ougi's that are 2+ seconds longer for the TS characters like the raikages?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 27, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Shit, looked all over town for NSUNS2 yesterday. Not one copy was found.
> 
> Oh well, this was the one I was planning to get anyway



Try getting it online then. I buy my games online because they're cheaper and I got my copy of UNS2 about $10 cheaper than retail.

I'm considering to get UNS1 after I get MW3


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice kcm naruto will be in the game. Hope he is not an awakening for naruto but a seperate player


----------



## Motochika (Nov 27, 2011)

Feb 23 huh is the North American games being released the same date like UNS2 did? 

OR WILL I HAVE TO WAIT! T.T


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Nice kcm naruto will be in the game. Hope he is not an awakening for naruto but a seperate player



don't hold your breath for that, he's too powerful


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope they add the level of Naruto's inner self. Imagine fighting on the water with the Large kyuubi gate behind you. And you can only see the Kyuubi's eyes following the battle.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 28, 2011)

New release dat for japan: 23rd of february. Source: Gamekyo.com


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 28, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I hope they add the level of Naruto's inner self. Imagine fighting on the water with the Large kyuubi gate behind you. And you can only see the Kyuubi's eyes following the battle.



That would be  Make it happen. I rememberin the Wii game you can play in Naruto's inner as a stage and inner Kyuubi as a boss battle in that dragon one.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone that wants to play storm 2? Headphone, demanded, dutch is a plus psn:NickHighDef


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

don't rez the fucking game. If you wanna play UNS2 ask somewhere else. This is the UNSG discussion.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ale meneer de zaagneus staal u nie zo aan he normally i always post relevant stuff, so one hick up doesnt mind that much sawnose


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

nick65 said:


> Ale meneer de zaagneus staal u nie zo aan he normally i always post relevant stuff, so one hick up doesnt mind that much sawnose



Do what you like, but you're drifting the thread off topic, pal.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

nick65 said:


> Ale meneer de zaagneus staal u nie zo aan he


----------



## G (Nov 28, 2011)

I think KCM Naruto will be only a skin for Naruto, like Hokage Costume Naruto.
But they could make a moveset for him of course.. Or then he'll be only in a cutscene.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 28, 2011)

G said:


> I think KCM Naruto will be only a skin for Naruto, like Hokage Costume Naruto.
> But they could make a moveset for him of course.. Or then he'll be only in a cutscene.



They said it is an awakening and gamekyo. Real qeustion is.. Where the hell is my danzo an interactive, destructible environment?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

G said:


> I think KCM Naruto will be only a skin for Naruto, like Hokage Costume Naruto.
> But they could make a moveset for him of course.. Or then he'll be only in a cutscene.



As it stands now I'm guessing KCM Naruto'll be an awakening for Naruto.


----------



## G (Nov 28, 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxxnbN1SQ_Y&feature=feedu[/Youtube]
The box art looks.. eh, weird imo.
It would fit more to a Naruto Shippuden movie cover.
..Naruto's face looks similiar to this:

so yeah..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

so we went from this



to that? 

and here i thought, UNS2's cover was bad


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks fair enough to me sir


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

I dunno, I kinda like it.

But is that the official cover?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2011)

G said:


> I think KCM Naruto will be only a skin for Naruto, like Hokage Costume Naruto.
> But they could make a moveset for him of course.. Or then he'll be only in a cutscene.


He could be a skin for Sage Naruto but I think the fact he's one of the characters being revealed before the game comes out he'll most likely be his own character, though I can see him sharing moves with Sage Naruto to make up for the abilities not yet seen before the game started development.

As for the cover the main problem is that I'm getting bored of Naruto vs Sasuke covers. Storm 1 and 2 had it along with several other games, DVDs and manga volumes. I would have preferred something showing a few more characters too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

naruto looks like a awkward soulless douche, and sasuke an arrogant emo..

well they atleast got sasuke right..


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> As for the cover the main problem is that I'm getting bored of Naruto vs Sasuke covers. Storm 1 and 2 had it along with several other games, DVDs and manga volumes. I would have preferred something showing a few more characters too.



Well it _is_ pretty fitting, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Well it _is_ pretty fitting, though.


True. I'm just thinking a few other characters behind Naruto and Sasuke would set this apart from the other Storm covers.


----------



## Fullazare (Nov 28, 2011)

News about the animated scenes especially made for this game by Studio Pierrot 


It looks awesome. Can't wait for playing this game


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> True. I'm just thinking a few other characters behind Naruto and Sasuke would set this apart from the other Storm covers.



Yes, I do agree.



Fullazare said:


> News about the animated scenes especially made for this game by Studio Pierrot
> 
> 
> It looks awesome. Can't wait for playing this game



Looks awesome, indeed.

March 30th for Europe is a little less awesome, though.


----------



## G (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dunno, I kinda like it.
> 
> But is that the official cover?



Yeah.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTRW9Xuc-k&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
new pics and USA/EU cover


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

G said:


> Yeah.



Well, I can certainly live with that.



G said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTRW9Xuc-k&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> new pics and USA/EU cover



They really need to stop implying there are jutsu clashes


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2011)

There will be jutsu clashes, i just know it!


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> There will be jutsu clashes, i just know it!


I hope not.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I hope they add the level of Naruto's inner self. Imagine fighting on the water with the Large kyuubi gate behind you. And you can only see the Kyuubi's eyes following the battle.



That would actually be pretty badass. If cc2 can't add interactive battlefields, the least they can do is add ones with background animation and such. Imagine fighting behind a black, dark cage, to which every once in a while, a bright red eye opens and starts gazing at the opponents 



Daftvirgin said:


> don't rez the fucking game. If you wanna play UNS2 ask somewhere else. This is the UNSG discussion.



Bro that was unnecessarily rude  Is this how you treat all guests to threads?



G said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxxnbN1SQ_Y&feature=feedu[/Youtube]
> The box art looks.. eh, weird imo.
> It would fit more to a Naruto Shippuden movie cover.
> ..Naruto's face looks similiar to this:
> ...



I actually like the art (I've seen better but I'm content with this one). The seriousness of their faces show the extremities of their situation, going into a world war and all. Storm 1 Art was just complete badassery, getting you amped for a fight but this one is pretty decent 



Fullazare said:


> News about the animated scenes especially made for this game by Studio Pierrot
> 
> 
> It looks awesome. Can't wait for playing this game



Those pictures actually look pretty great. I'm guessing the quality is just a tad bit low because those pics were taken during intense fighting scenes (when animation quality reduces). For Studio Pierrot, I give them credit



G said:


> Yeah.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTRW9Xuc-k&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> new pics and USA/EU cover



VoTE looks a lot more lively than it did in Storm1/2.. Although that's not the real depiction of the place, it still has flavour. 

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if during the last scan we'll get for this game, cc2 will announce "*CLASHING WILL BE INCLUDED!!! "*


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

Why can't VotE be entirely on water? I'd love to see more water covered stages. Perhaps they could make an upper and lower part of VotE like they did for Hidden Rain Village


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I hope not.



why?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 28, 2011)

Epic cover.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

EU/USA has the same cover? 

well great..

at least VoTE looks good..


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> EU/USA has the same cover?
> 
> well great..
> 
> at least VoTE looks good..



Why not? I don't see any practical advantages for CC2 to create different covers for North America and Europe.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice new cover and pictures^_^


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> why?



Because people complain about what they're not good at 

CC2 should least add clashing as an _optional_ function during battle options so these babies can stop crying


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2011)

That could actually work out. either way i really do want clashes to be in this game, have CC2 teased clashes this much with storm 2 until release?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That could actually work out. either way i really do want clashes to be in this game, have CC2 teased clashes this much with storm 2 until release?



Well, to be fair:
Naruto and Sasuke clashing in Part I is a major story event, so I guess it shouldn't count as 'teasing' us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

i understand why people wouldn't want clashing in.. i mean imagine how much will the lag affect the button mashing


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, I do agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh jeez, more than a month later than Japan??? Say it isn't so!!!!  

Guess the rest of us in Asia will get it around 30 March too then


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> i understand why people wouldn't want clashing in.. i mean imagine how much will the lag affect the button mashing



CC@ should give more control to the host of the match.

If I'm creating a room while waiting for someone to join, I should be able to change/control:

-Time limit (if any)
-Stage (or maybe this should stay after char selection?)
-_Clashing_
- Resistance type (Mashing, button input, analog swing, etc)
-Amount of health bars (if it were to be added)

Things like this would really help the flexibility of online


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

why give the option to add something everyone knows will be major ass at online gaming?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> why give the option to add something everyone knows will be major ass at online gaming?



Tell me how many times you've managed to clash during a battle in Storm 2 then try asking that question again..


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> why?


Never been a fan of clash mechanics in games like this. Whenever I've had the option to I've turned them off.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That would actually be pretty badass. If cc2 can't add interactive battlefields, the least they can do is add ones with background animation and such. Imagine fighting behind a black, dark cage, to which every once in a while, a bright red eye opens and starts gazing at the opponents



That would really be amazing. Someone should forward this suggestion to CC2. Animated stages would be the sex. Hearing and seeing the waterfall crash in VotE; debris collapsing in the background in the Destroyed Konoha stage, etc. That'd really add depth to the battling in its own subtle way. I'd really enjoy that.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> so we went from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought UNS2's cover was fine, it had nice clean look and showed Naruto along w/ Sasuke in their most powerful forms at the time. Could've done without the lightning part though, I know CC2 is trying to put some emphasis on the 'Storm' part but it's just ridiculous.



Gaiash said:


> As for the cover the main problem is that I'm getting bored of Naruto vs Sasuke covers. Storm 1 and 2 had it along with several other games, DVDs and manga volumes. I would have preferred something showing a few more characters too.


I would've liked to some artistic flair too, sort of like Budokai 3 or Tenkaichi 2's boxart. Both work because they feel like some effort was put into it, and don't take away from what the artwork is trying to get across.

UNSG's art is okay, but doesn't have that wow factor. It feels dry and simple at the same time, and it seems too low quality for actual boxart


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 28, 2011)

I wish we had bigger stages.. VotE for an example, imagine fighting on top of the statues or on the water below.. I wish the stages were so big that it was possible to set traps, hide and use tactics to win a battle instead of these smal stages where we just fight head on!

I hope that one day Cc2 or any other company makes a game which will be more true to the manga and anime where you have to use tactics and braincells to win a battle and not just by smashing buttons  Not saying that I don't like the UNS series, I love them  just what something new 

Anyway VotE morning stage looks beautiful and I hope that we will get more stages than what we have seen so far  and I like the idea of Kyuubi Cage stage, we should get more stages like that and I also thought that maybe we should get a stage on top of Hokages office  Every possible stage would be nice 

-LS-


----------



## G (Nov 28, 2011)

In the pic with Sasuke and Naruto at VoTE, is that Kimimaro as Sasuke's support?
Also, 





> Leading video game publisher NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe S.A.S. today announced that the next installment in the unstoppable NARUTO video game series, NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, will launch for PlayStation?3 and Xbox 360? across EMEA and Australasia on March 30th, 2012.
> F
> Developed by CyberConnect2, NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is the latest title in the smash hit NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja Storm series of games. The title will power the series into the future by revolutionizing online play and ramping up the number of playable and support characters way beyond any NARUTO game before it. FPlayers will compete in a huge variety of online battle modes with all their favourite NARUTO characters including Raikage and Sasuke Uchiha (Susano’o). NARUTO fans have been waiting to see more of Zabuza and Haku since the launch of the original Manga, and now they will have their chance with these and many more new ninjas appearing in the game!
> F
> ...


SPECIAL CONTENT UNLOCKS FROM NARUTO CARDS??!!?!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 29, 2011)

G said:


> In the pic with Sasuke and Naruto at VoTE, is that Kimimaro as Sasuke's support?
> Also, SPECIAL CONTENT UNLOCKS FROM NARUTO CARDS??!!?!!!



By game cards I hope they mean in-game only. If they were to sell game cards at your local game-store, we all know how the Storm series is gonna go downhill


----------



## Alicia (Nov 29, 2011)

What the hell? How do physical game cards work then?


----------



## nick65 (Nov 29, 2011)

-engage in a special mini-battle to unlock a bonus skill and gain an advantage in the main fight-  
             i farted on that news



And with all the game's inprovements, theyre just had to be a downgrade

(hopez the codes on the cards can be uzed multiple times and will be put online so iz can copy them. buyakasha-ali g  )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Tell me how many times you've managed to clash during a battle in Storm 2 then try asking that question again..



there was jutsu clashes in 2?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 29, 2011)

I still say that clashes should not be button mashing to avoid the lag.

2 people clash, they both receive the same amount of damage and get knocked back, maybe the person that started the clash would receive less damage and recover instantly rather than get knocked down or something. 

Also we gotta buy cards to gain an advantage? Eww.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh dear please don't tell me we need to get cards to get multiple jutsus..


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2011)

Thr covet for the game looks great half of naruto is in kcm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I still say that clashes should not be button mashing to avoid the lag.
> 
> 2 people clash, they both receive the same amount of damage and get knocked back, maybe the person that started the clash would receive less damage and recover instantly rather than get knocked down or something.
> 
> Also we gotta buy cards to gain an advantage? Eww.



why not do a priority thing.. where jutsus are defined by levels, by which high-damage or fast jutsus have less priority.. but i guess thats too much work 

and can someone explain the card thing?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 29, 2011)

Game cards? GAME CARDS?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 29, 2011)

Game cards (not physical came card codes) isn't so bad. Will give some people incentive to actually finish the main storyline and appreciate CC2's effort on it.

also, clashing will be awesome. SO many people wanted it, this is the first time I'm hearing complaints on it.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What the hell? How do physical game cards work then?





DedValve said:


> Also we gotta buy cards to gain an advantage? Eww.





Red Raptor said:


> Oh dear please don't tell me we need to get cards to get multiple jutsus..





Khris said:


> why not do a priority thing.. where jutsus are defined by levels, by which high-damage or fast jutsus have less priority.. but i guess thats too much work
> 
> and can someone explain the card thing?





Wormodragon said:


> Game cards? GAME CARDS?



Don't worry guys, CC2 actually replied to my question on facebook  He said the cards are completely ingame and finding them all will give you bonuses/benefits. It's like Storm 2's cards with pictures, except they give bonuses for collecting them now


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

It seems the cards are most likely just going to unlock artwork and the advantage is speaks of seems to be in the story mode(s) rather than in Vs. If this is the case I see nothing wrong with having them.

Edit: Nevermind. Aeion's post has solved the issue.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 29, 2011)

> NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations standard *and collector editions* will be available on 30th March 2012 across EMEA and Australasia. The content of the exclusive collector edition will be revealed shortly.



@bolded: 

I wonder what the laser cel looks like this time.
I bet it's KCM Naruto


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2011)

jutsu clashes!


----------



## DaKakz (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys, what characters are you hoping for to get an updated moveset ? (besides Pain obviously)


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Itachi.. his moveset is Storm 2 was poorly done. Ougi shouldn't have been Susano.. they hads so much to work with but they made it repetitive with his awakening.. Also he should've had more Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu in his grabs/jutsu.

Killerbee - Should have faster jutsu/ougi startup..maybe have beast form v2 instead of full transformation.

Jiraiya -SAGE MODE MUST BE FIXED 

Minato - as slickcat always says, FTG should be implemented more into his moveset.. make teleportation a manual thing the player has to do.. that'd add the most diversity possible into his moveset

Tobi - other than making him serious... the silly Tobi should get an updated moveset.. make sure his jutsu doesn't have that finishing animation.. you cant move for a good 1-2 seconds and it leaves you completely vulnerable for jutsu/ougi


Ehh, that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2011)

itachi's moveset is fine imo, maybe tweak his susanoo abit and it'd be better. 

killer B on the other hand needs faster combo's because he's WAY to vunerable and easy to KnJ out of.


----------



## Dim Mak (Nov 29, 2011)

A 2v2 mode would've been siiick


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Nov 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ^ Itachi.. his moveset is Storm 2 was poorly done. Ougi shouldn't have been Susano.. they hads so much to work with but they made it repetitive with his awakening.. Also he should've had more Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu in his grabs/jutsu.
> 
> Killerbee - Should have faster jutsu/ougi startup..maybe have beast form v2 instead of full transformation.
> 
> ...



Itachi was great in storm 2 although I did miss his flick combo from storm 1 where he teleported next to people, as broken as it was.

I think they should change Minato's animation of FTG because now we know exactly what it looks like. Dont get me wrong I like the way it is in the games with the flashes of light but in the manga it's nothing. He just appears and disapears with out any warning or bright lights, all it has is a simple sound effect.

Agree Jiraiya needs his sage mode fixed, needs to be a lot faster, turn his normal rasengan to his giant rasengan and maybe if you charge it fully he does a super speed rush with it like he did against Pain in the manga.

Killerbee and Pain both need a radical change to there combo and style both are just far to weak and almost useless which is an injustice for two of the strongest characters.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just want to play chakra mode Naruto, the game is already a done deal for me. I mainly bought Storm 2 just for the dang cutscenes even though I could just as easily youtube them haha.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't worry guys, CC2 actually replied to my question on facebook  He said the cards are completely ingame and finding them all will give you bonuses/benefits. It's like Storm 2's cards with pictures, except they give bonuses for collecting them now



That's a relief. The article made it sound like real life cards which would've been... stupid. 

Anyway, I'll rage if Jiraiya isn't improved DRASTICALLY.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 29, 2011)

It's so awesome they are taking such an active role in the community O_O I think this means I will purchase Asura's Wrath.

There it has been pre ordered.


----------



## G (Nov 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Don't worry guys, CC2 actually replied to my question on facebook  He said the cards are completely ingame and finding them all will give you bonuses/benefits. It's like Storm 2's cards with pictures, except they give bonuses for collecting them now



Whew                 !


----------



## Si Style (Nov 30, 2011)

Kimimaro confirmed (as support at least)


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

Kimimaro is going to playable. He had his own moveset in Storm 1


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 30, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> That's a relief. The article made it sound like real life cards which would've been... stupid.
> 
> Anyway, I'll rage if Jiraiya isn't improved DRASTICALLY.



ALL of the Sannin should be improved drastically. I hope Kabumaru is in this game, don't see why he shouldn't be at this point. 

Kimmi might be my main if he's in this. I sure hope so.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder how they're going to deal with the repetitive characters.. I understand Hashirama is a better Mokuton user than Yamato, but what're they going to do with Orochimaru/Kabuchimaru/Anko? (maybe that's why she's only support?)


----------



## DaKakz (Nov 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I wonder how they're going to deal with the repetitive characters.. I understand Hashirama is a better Mokuton user than Yamato, but what're they going to do with Orochimaru/Kabuchimaru/Anko? (maybe that's why she's only support?)



Narutimate Accel 2 had Hashirama/Yamato, Orochimaru/Anko and was enjoyable and no one complained about their similair style of fighting.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

That's true. I just hope they don't ruin their characters like the great Orochimaru-sama was   I can see Kabuchimaru having a badass moveset though, and his awakening being that full snake transformation he did in the manga.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2011)

yugito.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

roshi.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2011)

Yugito + Fuu


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi + Yagura


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

Char + Char  :lmfao


----------



## Rama (Nov 30, 2011)

Si Style said:


> Kimimaro confirmed (as support at least)



awesome, I knew he would be in this game anyway but being confirmed is great.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2011)

I can see Kabutochimaru being Kabuto's awakening.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I can see Kabutochimaru being Kabuto's awakening.



That won't work. Completely different costumes, moves and themes.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

in Accel 3 there was reg Kabuto and half transformed Kabuto so maybe something like taht. Or are we talking about red-cloaked one and not the half done one from the Itachi ark?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2011)

Full cloaked one. Half-transformed one was nothing but a foreshadow in the manga, so I'll doubt that will be implemented (nothing more than an alternate costume, at most)

Kabuchimaru should get his own character/moveset, with full snake-transformation being his awakening


----------



## Jaga (Nov 30, 2011)

NEW VIDEO!!!


----------



## Rama (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaga said:


> NEW VIDEO!!!



really cool, from what I could see her jutsu is Lava Release: Lava Globs, they seem to be homing into Raikage


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaga said:


> NEW VIDEO!!!



Her lava style looks siiick! 

But her you can see her ougi, and it was rather plain.. Literally 2.58 seconds of a water blast...


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 1, 2011)

Copying this from a kind poster in gamefaqs:


*Spoiler*: __ 








<b><i>Grand Master Bahamut posted...</i></b>
<i>saw this posted a few minutes ago from CC2's official facebook page. thought I'd share. (copy pasted it here in case any of you can't see the link).
============================================================

** Tweak #1

Respawning location of KnJ (Substitution Jutsu) became further than previous Storm games

With this adjustment, you (as an attacker) will have some time to deal with the opponent's return attack.

This is a modest change and the time is really short, but High-level players could gain more options after being KnJ'ed.


** Tweak #2

Vulnerable moment after releasing Chakra Shuriken.

We received a lot of negative feedbacks for "Chakra Shuriken Spamming", so we made some tweaks here.

Our focus here is not to make Shuriken useless, so you can still experience the "Shuriken battle" feeling.

On Generations, you will not be able to keep shooting Chakra Shuriken as fast as Storm 2.


** Tweak #3

Activating "Team Ultimate" (waiting time before charging) takes longer.

And it can be "canceled out" with attacks easily.

On Storm 2, Team Ultimate seemed "invincible" sometimes (when used as a counter attack to the opponent's attack).

With this tweak, you can now make it canceled by attacking the opponent quick enough.


** Tweak #4

You can now cancel ongoing combo and jump!

It means you can:

- Cancel On-Ground combo and switch to Aerial combo

- Jump and avoid the opponent's return attack when your combo is guarded

This will enhance the strategy aspect of VS fighting!


** Tweak #5

You can now cancel ongoing combo and immediately start Ninja move!

If your opponent KnJ your combo and uses Jutsu as a return attack, you can now perform Ninja move (and possibly get the opponent's back!)

With this, you can take advantage of the opponent.


** Tweak #6

You can now press KnJ button slightly prior/after hit!


Case: 1

If L2 button is pressed (Pulled for Xbox 360) before or the moment your opponent's attack hit, you will KnJ the attack, without taking any damage, at the cost of a scale of KnJ bar 


Case: 2

If L2 button is pressed (Pulled for Xbox 360) After your opponent's attack hit, you will KnJ the attack, but with the damage, at the cost of a scale of KnJ bar 


With this, you can perform KnJ in unexpected timing, so that the players cab enjoy more strategic gameplay!

============================================================

link to original post:  http://www.facebook.com/notes/cyberconnect2-official/tweaks-we-made-for-naruto-ultimate-ninja-storm-generations-via-famitsu-blog/297575226931913</i>


----------



## Scizor (Dec 1, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Copying this from a kind poster in gamefaqs:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



These tweaks are awesome.

And the Mizukage's looking awesome, too, in the latest vid


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But her you can see her ougi, and it was rather plain.. Literally 2.58 seconds of a water blast...



That wasn't her ougi.....that was her grab.  her ougi's definatly gonna be that one with lava that was shown in the trailer.


----------



## Rama (Dec 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Her lava style looks siiick!
> 
> But her you can see her ougi, and it was rather plain.. Literally 2.58 seconds of a water blast...



maybe is just her grab

edit: oh asakuna just said it


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 1, 2011)

I just hope that they will make her use her acid mist.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 1, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That wasn't her ougi.....that was her grab.  her ougi's definatly gonna be that one with lava that was shown in the trailer.





Rama said:


> maybe is just her grab
> 
> edit: oh asakuna just said it



Don't you guys think that's a little too.. epic to be a grab?


----------



## G (Dec 1, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Copying this from a kind poster in gamefaqs:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Finally this series gets some actual depth to the battle mechanics.
I can now safely say that this'll be a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 1, 2011)

The thing that has interested me most about battles is Naruto's multi-torpedo - I'd like to know what it is. Maybe it's like a charged version of that thing when you flick the joystick forward and Naruto throws one torpedo.

All the KNJ and cancel nonsense doesn't concern me; my interest in games spans a rent, get it out of my system and never play it again...haven't bought a game in 2 years. I only follow games for their ideas, concepts and artwork now.

That said, I would buy Storm 3 if it had start battle awakenings and 2 moves per character - I won't buy Generations when I know a more complete game is only a year away.
I can only imagine how fucked off people where when Capcom announced Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 about 30 seconds after the original.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 1, 2011)

Si Style said:


> The thing that has interested me most about battles is Naruto's multi-torpedo - I'd like to know what it is. Maybe it's like a charged version of that thing when you flick the joystick forward and Naruto throws one torpedo.
> 
> All the KNJ and cancel nonsense doesn't concern me; my interest in games spans a rent, get it out of my system and never play it again...haven't bought a game in 2 years. I only follow games for their ideas, concepts and artwork now.
> 
> ...



YES YOU COULD SAY THAT THE LEAST


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2011)

lol capcom


----------



## Hohohaha (Dec 1, 2011)

Si Style said:


> The thing that has interested me most about battles is Naruto's multi-torpedo - I'd like to know what it is. Maybe it's like a charged version of that thing when you flick the joystick forward and Naruto throws one torpedo.
> 
> All the KNJ and cancel nonsense doesn't concern me; my interest in games spans a rent, get it out of my system and never play it again...haven't bought a game in 2 years. I only follow games for their ideas, concepts and artwork now.
> 
> ...



If you have to wait for another year to get storm 3, why don't just get generations and see if it has any improvements or not, I mean like it is not like you have to stick with just one game or choose b/w storm 3 or generations ^_^ and also, later games don't often do well comparing to the previous versions


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 1, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> If you have to wait for another year to get storm 3, why don't just get generations and see if it has any improvements or not, I mean like it is not like you have to stick with just one game or choose b/w storm 3 or generations ^_^ and also, later games don't often do well comparing to the previous versions



Eeeeyyyy, look who it is. Hohofagfag is still alive!!  

What's up bud, it's been a while 



OT: I'd still buy Generations knowing Storm 3 is not too far away. Generations allows me to witness the improvements/changes myself and gives me an idea of where Storm 3 will be headed. Also, I gotta fill the goddamn void that Storm 2 left


----------



## Si Style (Dec 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Eeeeyyyy, look who it is. Hohofagfag is still alive!!
> 
> What's up bud, it's been a while
> 
> ...



My favourite part was when the "Generations" stuff was the bit that was "off topic"

Edit; I realised, in all my wisdom, that the word "On" also begins with an "O" (Who knew?!) It could mean "on topic" OR "off topic". It's like a riddle no one wants to solve!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 1, 2011)

Si Style said:


> The thing that has interested me most about battles is Naruto's multi-torpedo - I'd like to know what it is. Maybe it's like a charged version of that thing when you flick the joystick forward and Naruto throws one torpedo.
> 
> All the KNJ and cancel nonsense doesn't concern me; my interest in games spans a rent, get it out of my system and never play it again...haven't bought a game in 2 years. I only follow games for their ideas, concepts and artwork now.
> 
> ...



But CC2 isn't Capcom, and CC2 only now has a quick turn-around release because development on the Storm games has gotten easier.

UNS2 to UNS3: approx. 1 year and 4 months
MvC3 to UMvC3: approx. 10 months

That's half a year longer than Capcom, and a lot more thought put into the game. 

That being said, it's your money and if you believe CC2 are trying to scam you out of it *with pathetic DLC costumes too* than forget about it.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 1, 2011)

Si Style said:


> My favourite part was when the "Generations" stuff was the bit that was "off topic"
> 
> Edit; I realised, in all my wisdom, that the word "On" also begins with an "O" (Who knew?!) It could mean "on topic" OR "off topic". It's like a riddle no one wants to solve!



You are smarter than I have anticipated


----------



## Si Style (Dec 1, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> But CC2 isn't Capcom, and CC2 only now has a quick turn-around release because development on the Storm games has gotten easier.
> 
> UNS2 to UNS3: approx. 1 year and 4 months
> MvC3 to UMvC3: approx. 10 months
> ...



I don't think anyone is trying to scam me, frankly (and I've said it on here before) Generations is a work of marketing genius from CC2. I just won't be buying it because my ass-hat foresight won't let me.



Aeion said:


> You are smarter than I have anticipated



I was so caught up the irony of a discussion about whether you were on or off topic ultimately driving us OFF topic, that I momentarily ostracized my ability to spell on a four year old's level.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 1, 2011)

If CC2 told us that they will only add two more new playable characters, who would you want them to be ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2011)

anko and kurenai.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 1, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> If CC2 told us that they will only add two more new playable characters, who would you want them to be ?



Uchiha Madara (True Madara)
Danzo (since he hasn't been confirmed yet)

-LS-


----------



## Jaga (Dec 1, 2011)

*new stuff!*


----------



## Hohohaha (Dec 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Eeeeyyyy, look who it is. Hohofagfag is still alive!!
> 
> What's up bud, it's been a while
> 
> ...



Nice to see you Aeion, and didn't I tell you not to call me hohofagfag 

2 new characters?????? I would pick Pa and Ma )


----------



## Rama (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaga said:


> *new stuff!*



Let's see spammers and cheap players try to go around this

they will probably find a way 

Still I like all they stuff they fixed, at first I thought CC2 didn't know how bad the online community was but they actually did know and Im happy i'm finally gonna be able to actually "fight" in this game, the strategies you needed to use in Storm 2 to win where boring.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 2, 2011)

jaga's a little late to the party it seems.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know if you guys already know about this but here is an update about the card system in Generations.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 2, 2011)

Fuckoingn hell; they are real cards. FUCK!


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like it's confirmed like Anko and Kurenai, Darui, C, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, Ao and Choujuro are all support only characters. I only copied Darui's page but it's pretty easy to navigate despite it being in Japanese. 

Cuz Darui looks so damn cool anyways!!!! So sad he isn't playable this time round. Weird that he isn't, since he has displayed so much in the war arc


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 2, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I don't know if you guys already know about this but here is an update about the card system in Generations.



So it's a cross-product promotion? Well it sounds like something Viz would come up with to boost sales in the trading-cards side of business.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 2, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Looks like it's confirmed like *Anko* and *Kurenai*, Darui, C, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, Ao and Choujuro are all support only characters. I only copied Darui's page but it's pretty easy to navigate despite it being in Japanese.


I can't find Anko or Kurenai's pages, where does it say they're support? We already knew the others were support only but we've only seen the artwork for Anko and Kurenai.



Red Raptor said:


> Cuz Darui looks so damn cool anyways!!!! So sad he isn't playable this time round. Weird that he isn't, since he has displayed so much in the war arc


Makes sense. While alone he's done a fair amount it's most likely to balance the kage bodyguards. If Gaara's weren't his siblings I'm sure his would be support only too.

Anyway as long as we can use them as a support for someone other than the kage of their village I'm fine.

As for the cards I don't really see them effecting Vs. In anything it probably effects story mode. Most are likely to unlock art anyway.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 2, 2011)

so what does this card system thing mean again?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 2, 2011)

The game looks to play more like Ninja Storm 1 and that's her grab.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 2, 2011)

my question hasn't been answered yet...

but yes, i agree that this game does feel like storm 1.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 2, 2011)

I honestly can't wait for this game.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> so what does this card system thing mean again?


From what I've gathered it'll unlock art and extra features. Now the fact it says it'll give you an advantage but isn't building a super Naruto gives me the impression it's one of the following.

Story mode bonuses.
A shortcut for features you can unlock without them (if this is the case it'll probably unlock characters too).
Items like the ramen and kunai in previous storm titles.
A fairly small deck that has one alternate move per character that is fairly cheap.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 2, 2011)

So its still a good feature then?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2011)

I swear if the cards affect the trophies


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 2, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So its still a good feature then?


We'll see. Much like the gems in Street Fighter X Tekken I'm not judging them until I try them myself.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2011)

Mei Lava effect look amazing.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I can't find Anko or Kurenai's pages, where does it say they're support? We already knew the others were support only but we've only seen the artwork for Anko and kurenai
> 
> 
> y.





Here you go! The S denotes a Support character


----------



## slickcat (Dec 2, 2011)

fuck still no drunken lee or butterfly chouji, you know something is wrong


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 2, 2011)

So sad that the Kage bodyguards, Anko/Kurenai are support only. I don't like that support only thing...



slickcat said:


> fuck still no drunken lee or butterfly chouji, you know something is wrong


Yeah that's because :

1. They are too lazy to update the PTS characters
2. Butterfly Chouji fought only against Jirobo, and since we probably not gonna get any sound 4...I doubt he will be in there
3. Even if they made the sound 4, they will probably be support only.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 2, 2011)

Shizune should be playable for fvcks sake. 
If we can't get Anko or Kurenai to playable then we should at least have Shizune. She has quite a few jutsu she could use:
- poison mist
- needle shots
- chakra scalpel (she's a medic)

That should do. And her ougi could be a giant combo of the aforementioned jutsu. 

On another note, I hope they give Itachi a suiton jutsu and Tsukuyomi as his ougi (Susano'o is better as his awakening).


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 2, 2011)

Dat acid mist  I'm actually really looking forward to using her as a character now


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 2, 2011)

Did CC2 ever explain why they didn't include the fighting on walls feature in UNS2?? I thought it was pretty neat in UNS1.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 2, 2011)

wouldn't people just move away from getting punched online towards a wall?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> On another note, I hope they give Itachi a suiton jutsu and Tsukuyomi as his ougi (Susano'o is better as his awakening).



I agree. It's somewhat lazy of CC2 to use susano'o as both his awakening and his ougi. Tsukuyomi should have been his ougi I don't get why they left that out in UNS2.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope Gaara gets an upgrade.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah.. Gaara was pretty lazily done in Storm 2 as well. His jutsu was , no sand coffins or anything of the sort.. His ougi was great but because of his slow-paced jutsu.. he was hardly used.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

*Sasuke vs Raikage gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrXuv2mr_44&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Same gameplay tweaks but it looks like at around 0:49 you can use chakra jump dash without cancelling.


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrXuv2mr_44&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Same gameplay tweaks but it looks like at around 0:49 you can use chakra jump dash without cancelling.



I hope does lightning Kunais aren't available online.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama said:


> I hope does lightning Kunais aren't available online.



Exactly. That'd be just horrible. If cc2 has moved one step forward, implementing that online will just make them go 2 steps backward.. Explosive tags/bombs were bad enough in Storm 2, what with support flykick into ougis being spammed... But this lightning tag? No support/gauge necessary.. The spammable atrocities are endless..


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Exactly. That'd be just horrible. If cc2 has moved one step forward, implementing that online will just make them go 2 steps backward.. Explosive tags/bombs were bad enough in Storm 2, what with support flykick into ougis being spammed... But this lightning tag? No support/gauge necessary.. The spammable atrocities are endless..


Not if you have a limited supply. The regular kunai are so why wouldn't lightning ones be the same?


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Not if you have a limited supply. The regular kunai are so why wouldn't lightning ones be the same?



regulars kunai stun time is not enough to pull off a free ougi(except shikamaru),  lightning kunais on the other hand give enough time for a freee ougi and I just know how cheaply people will use them.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Not if you have a limited supply. The regular kunai are so why wouldn't lightning ones be the same?



What does a limited supply have to do with anything? One lightning tag is good enough for foul play. Storm 2 only had 2 explosives per character and look how that turned out, terribly. A Lightning tag will take 0 effort to abuse and that'd only taint the game cc2 is trying so hard to improve

Again.. you never notice these problems because you never play online to begin with


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama said:


> regulars kunai stun time is not enough to pull off a free ougi(except shikamaru),  lightning kunais on the other hand give enough time for a freee ougi and I just know how cheaply people will use them.


Well then it's best the develop a counter strategy. Honestly what you've described sounds like a decent strategy. Yes people could overuse it but to complain about it's existance just because of that is just silly.



Aeion said:


> What does a limited supply have to do with anything? One lightning tag is good enough for foul play. Storm 2 only had 2 explosives per character and look how that turned out, terribly. A Lightning tag will take 0 effort to abuse and that'd only taint the game cc2 is trying so hard to improve
> 
> Again.. you never notice these problems because you never play online to begin with


It turned out fine. Honestly you act like exploiting is all that matters. People will always find something to exploit. If it bothers you so much just play against the computer.

And yes I don't play online. Mostly because of the skill gap. I'm not a very skilled gamer but I still really enjoy playing.


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well then it's best the develop a counter strategy. Honestly what you've described sounds like a decent strategy. Yes people could overuse it but to complain about it's existance just because of that is just silly.



no man that is not descent at all, Its a cheap strategy, Ive played and reached Hero level, trust me when I tell you this is a bad idea.  Like Aeion said the Exploding tag was a problem in storm 2 too, this items just take the fun out of the game since they open more opportunities for spamming. Also the problem is not that people over used them is that ones the whole community starts to used them(im not even exaggerating) you have to adapt to that playing style which is crap because it deprives of the "fighting" in the game and the matches turn into stall battle where no close combat is used and is just a race to see who can use this item on the other person first, anybody who has played Storm 2 online and understand the community should know this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

Why not just send a message to CC2 telling them to remove it then?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well then it's best the develop a counter strategy. Honestly what you've described sounds like a decent strategy. Yes people could overuse it but to complain about it's existance just because of that is just silly.
> 
> 
> It turned out fine. Honestly you act like exploiting is all that matters. People will always find something to exploit. If it bothers you so much just play against the computer.
> ...



Yeah I'm not seeing anything serious about this. To just start complaining all of sudden about it is just jumping the gun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

Same here, plus aren't items blockable with guard?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama said:


> no man that is not descent at all, Its a cheap strategy, Ive played and reached Hero level, trust me when I tell you this is a bad idea.  Like Aeion said the Exploding tag was a problem in storm 2 too, this items just take the fun out of the game since they open more opportunities for spamming. Also the problem is not that people over used them is that ones the whole community starts to used them(im not even exaggerating) you have to adapt to that playing style which is crap because it deprives of the "fighting" in the game and the matches turn into stall battle where no close combat is used and is just a race to see who can use this item on the other person first, anybody who has played Storm 2 online and understand the community should know this.


I meant using the lighting kunai as a distraction is a decent strategy. I didn't say overusing it was.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It turned out fine. Honestly you act like exploiting is all that matters. People will always find something to exploit. If it bothers you so much just play against the computer.
> 
> And yes I don't play online. Mostly because of the skill gap. I'm not a very skilled gamer but I still really enjoy playing.



If you don't play online then you won't fully understand the depths of what I'm talking about. Gaiash you always seem to be the first to deny what I say when it doesn't even involve what you're used to. You shouldn't argue with what you haven't fully grasped 



Rama said:


> no man that is not descent at all, Its a cheap strategy, Ive played and reached Hero level, trust me when I tell you this is a bad idea.  Like Aeion said the Exploding tag was a problem in storm 2 too, this items just take the fun out of the game since they open more opportunities for spamming. Also the problem is not that people over used them is that ones the whole community starts to used them(im not even exaggerating) you have to adapt to that playing style which is crap because it deprives of the "fighting" in the game and the matches turn into stall battle where no close combat is used and is just a race to see who can use this item on the other person first, anybody who has played Storm 2 online and understand the community should know this.



This... I've played/reached Hero as well and anyone who's played online should understand the abusive behavior the community has when it comes to tags/bombs.. Of course you could make a strategy to avoid or lower your chances of getting hit.. but that'll only result in a very discouraging game of "who hits who first is the winner". I'm sure I'm not alone when I say any decent online player would agree with the trouble this new tag will cause.



bigduo209 said:


> Yeah I'm not seeing anything serious about this. To just start complaining all of sudden about it is just jumping the gun.



I'm not complaining.. I'm simply saying I hope it's not in Generations, because we've already experienced the problems such items can cause.. This is not something new, it was evident in Storm 2 (as I've said earlier). So to implement this will hinder CC2's improvements.. As Asakuna said, it's best to message cc2 to remove this as soon as possible, because as soon as the game is out, there'll be no more changes and we'll be stuck with this nuisance for the next 1-2 years.. Something that could have been easily avoided.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Same here, plus aren't items blockable with guard?



Blocking is only for something you're prepared for. Blocking has nothing on dash + tag + ougi, flykick + tag + ougi, support + tag + ougi, etc... The possibilities are endless, cheapass players can really get creative with their foul play. This like deliberately giving bombs to a terrorist, cc2 is providing the means of abuse by making these kinds of items available


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Same here, plus aren't items blockable with guard?



1. When you are up close to and opponent is really hard to predict if he will use an item or not and most of the time you wont have time to guard.  At least when your opponent uses an ougi up close you get a short animation to warn you and you can guard. 

2. If you dash stun, you can follow up with a Lighting Kunai and in this game you can KNJ while in knockback so its now much superior to Exploding tag.  

I cant believe you guys don't see any problem with this, how long have you played online?  I'm 100% sure this is gonna become a huge problem. 



> I meant using the lighting kunai as a distraction is a decent strategy. I didn't say overusing it was.



Why would people use it as a distraction, this kunai is perfect for pulling free ougis and thats what people will use it for. I say remove it and people will focus on fighting which is what I want or there will be less cheap ways to play, and the less the better.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> If you don't play online then you won't fully understand the depths of what I'm talking about. Gaiash you always seem to be the first to deny what I say when it doesn't even involve what you're used to. You shouldn't argue with what you haven't fully grasped


My point is online is not all that there is to the game. I have more fun playing against the computer and people I know. I'll go online a few times but I have more fun offline.

If you're so worked up about how people exploit the online just play offline.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Same here, plus aren't items blockable with guard?


Yep, they're also KnJ-able if the timing is right. Plus since it's easier in Generations to KnJ out of it, you could possibly avoid knockback from bomb-tags and stun from lightning-tags.


Gaiash said:


> I meant using the lighting kunai as a distraction is a decent strategy. I didn't say overusing it was.


And there's nothing wrong with that, adding another variable to the fighting formula isn't bad if there is a limit to it.



Aeion said:


> If you don't play online then you won't fully understand the depths of what I'm talking about. Gaiash you always seem to be the first to deny what I say when it doesn't even involve what you're used to. You shouldn't argue with what you haven't fully grasped


The depths? Okay then explain to me the issues this one thing brings up, and explain how it would be frustrating in the game.

So far nothing has been tested about how much of an exploit it is, and there's real way to determine that at this point.


> *I'm not complaining..* *I'm simply saying I hope it's not in Generations, because we've already experienced the problems such items can cause.. This is not something new, it was evident in Storm 2 (as I'm said earlier). So to implement this will hinder CC2's improvements.. As Asakuna said, it's best to message cc2 to remove this as soon as possible, because as soon as the game is out, there'll be no more changes and we'll be stuck with this nuisance for the next 1-2 years.. Something that could have been easily avoided.*


And that's not complaining?! The only problem I know about items in Storm 2 was the bomb-tags and bomb-balls allowed a knockback into team-ougi. Outside of that I don't remember any issues with items.


> Blocking is only for something you're prepared for. Blocking has nothing on dash + tag + ougi, flykick + tag + ougi, support + tag + ougi, etc... The possibilities are endless, cheapass players can really get creative with their foul play. This like deliberately giving bombs to a terrorist, cc2 is providing the means of abuse by making these kinds of items available


 While there are some things that can be done to mitigate certain problems, there's no such thing as completely idiot-proof gameplay. I know you hate hearing it, but shit happens and you gotta deal with it the best you can.

CC2 can't constantly play baby-sitter to whole online community's behavior.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

What bigduo said.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Indeed. Bigduo explained it better than me.


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

you guys just don't get it, I just explained how this items alone can fucked up the online community and you choose to ignore it.  



> no man that is not descent at all, Its a cheap strategy, Ive played and reached Hero level, trust me when I tell you this is a bad idea. Like Aeion said the Exploding tag was a problem in storm 2 too, this items just take the fun out of the game since they open more opportunities for spamming. *Also the problem is not that people over used them is that ones the whole community starts to used them(im not even exaggerating) you have to adapt to that playing style which is crap because it deprives of the "fighting" in the game and the matches turn into stall battle where no close combat is used and is just a race to see who can use this item on the other person first*, anybody who has played Storm 2 online and understand the community should know this.



thats the main problem this item will bring or will add more to the problem. If you guys want to know what CC2 fixed and how this item alone could fucked it up ill gladly show you.  

1. Exploding Tag-> Knockback-> Ougi or Team Ougi: Fixed Now KNJ is supposedly easier to do during knockback

2. KNJ a combo-> Counter Jutsu: Fixed There are now cancels so evading jutsus should be easier

3. Dash->Ougi: Not Sure Some ougis are extremely fast and can be done right after you stun dash an opponent but they did say KNJ can be done ahead of time.

4. Jump+Guard-> Chakra Kunai-> Team Chakra Kunai: Fixed As insignificant as chakra kunais may seems they do cause some damage and after some time the support gauge fills and they can spam chakra kunai with their respective team and cause lots of damage. They fixed this now you cant do this continually apparently.

5. Deidara and Puppets: Not Sure We havent seen anything about them.

There are a lot more but I haven't played online in months so I cant remember. Anyway that Lightning Kunai will ruin a lot CC2 works hard for.  The Exploding Tag fix they did doesn't matter because Lightning Kunai is much superior now(you dont need to fill support gauge+you don't even have to time it during Knockback and the team ougi which is now limited can succeed the first time unlike in kockback which can be KNJ), KNJ counter doesn't matter because again Lightining Kunai is better(your opponent does a jutsu you KNJ-> throw lightning kunai->free ougi or team ougi) see how easy one item can ruin everything.  What Aeion is saying is true, you could ask any pro player of this game and they will tell you this item is easily spammable.

*How will the online community be affected?*

Ill tell you from my own experience as a pro player that I wouldn't get close to anyone that had Lightning Kunai in their Items and O would be constantly guarding almost not moving, one hit of that and I'm fucked at least if I get knockedback I can KNJ out of the ougi or worst team ougi, but with Lighting kunai I have no choice I have to take it and there are 2. Battles will remain a stall battle and a race to see who can hit the other player with Lighting Kunai first.  I understand if you guys dont know the Storm 2 Online Community, but don't go saying comments like is no problem if you haven't even experience online to its fullest.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Simultaneous worldwide release on this?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama said:


> with Lighting kunai I have no choice I have to take it and there are 2. Battles will remain a stall battle and a race to see who can hit the other player with Lighting Kunai first.


Sounds like you'll be using strategy. Seems like a good thing to me.



Rama said:


> I understand if you guys dont know the Storm 2 Online Community, but don't go saying comments like is no problem if you haven't even experience online to its fullest.


It isn't a problem because there is more to the game than online. If you hate the Storm online community so much don't play online.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2011)

Doesn't seem any different from sleep tag or Storm 1 Kabuto assist, as long as it isn't Itachi's Tsukuyomi, it's not a guaranteed ougi.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Once I've got all the offline trophies, I will battle the best of you.

I'll be expecting good fights.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Doesn't seem any different from sleep tag or Storm 1 Kabuto assist, as long as it isn't Itachi's Tsukuyomi, it's not a guaranteed ougi.



Oh man i wonder what online woudl be like if kabuto had his sleep ability there.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Lightning-tag > Bomb-tag is speculation at it's purest, you don't even know if you can't KnJ out of it like other throwable items.

2. How can it be overused/spammed if there's only 2 chances to use it? It can probably be powerful item if used properly, but not necessarily cheap. Unless everybody is picking Sasuke (or other chars with the item) it could an annoyance at best, and that's only because of the "behavior" thing I just talked about earlier. As Gaiash said, friendly matches and offline rounds are your best choices if you feel that way. 


Jon Snow said:


> Simultaneous worldwide release on this?


Not simultaneous, but all the release dates are fairly close to one another. We just haven't gotten the NA release date yet, but we know it's close EU's and JP's dates


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2011)

I found something curious that CC2 posted in facebook a while ago regarding the gameplay mechanics. "Some may/may not be in Generations but everything is in the well-formed reports, so we can also use all your feedback as reference for future projects : )". i hope this means jutsu clashes and a third health bar aren't the one's that won't be in....


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Not simultaneous, but all the release dates are fairly close to one another. We just haven't gotten the NA release date yet, but we know it's close EU's and JP's dates



Ah just thought if it was months I could snatch a copy from Japan

Probably good to have English text anyway lol


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Sounds like you'll be using strategy. Seems like a good thing to me.



Its not a good thing when the whole match is a bore fest, you don't play online so I guess you wouldn't know. 




> It isn't a problem because there is more to the game than online. If you hate the Storm online community so much don't play online.



Offline? Very Hard computer offline is like Very Easy online and I also beaten Story Mode. If an item ruins or is a burden to the online community it should be taken down so I can enjoy online better thats why most games that focus on online have patches and Generations is suppose to focus on fighting. Me stop playing? No, if there is something wrong with an item, then the item should be removed from play not me. Im trying to be as nice as I can be here, if you don't play online then you wont know anything about it and your comments will make no sense sorry. 

-----------------------------------------------



> 1. Lightning-tag > Bomb-tag is speculation at it's purest, you don't even know if you can't KnJ out of it like other throwable items.



Its not speculation if you actually understood..

1.Bomb-Tag-Is used for knockback, before you use knockback you need to fill the support bar first and time the ougi when you knockback your opponent.  With what they fixxed now you can KNJ during knockback, so its even harder to pull an ougi with Bomb Tag now. 

2.Lighting Kunai- You dont even need the knockback nor you need to time anything and if its like Storm 1 where there are actual lighting kunais offline you cant knj out of the stun. Is clearly superior  

Yeah its not speculation and I didn't say you couldn't knj the kunai I said you couldn't KNJ while being stunned. 



> 2. How can it be overused/spammed if there's only 2 chances to use it? It can probably be powerful item if used properly, but not necessarily cheap. Unless everybody is picking Sasuke (or other chars with the item) it could an annoyance at best, and that's only because of the "behavior" thing I just talked about earlier. As Gaiash said, friendly matches and offline rounds are your best choices if you feel that way.



You misinterpreted I meant Overused by the community. Is cheap because it gives you 2 easy ougis which can mean the difference in a game and ones the community finds out how useful they are, they will all start to use it and we will be back to Storm 2 gameplay, which is not what I and CC2 wants with all the things they are trying to fix for online.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with many differing opinions here, and everyone has their point. But it's true that people who really use abusive tactics in order to win and rise in ranks, will really take the fun out of the game. Shikamaru's explosive Kunai as his chakra shuriken is one big example. While some others like Neji, Tenten, Lee, Sakura, orochimaru, juugo, pain etc have only two exploding tags or bomb balls each, Shikamaru can spam his explosive Kunai all the time. I've played people who use him with Chouji and Asuma as both attack supports and he just jumps around, use supports to do nothing but fill up his support gauge until he reaches Support Drive, and that's when the spamming begins. Explosive tag > Strike Back > explosive tag > Strike Back. And that's all that happens until he can pull off a team ougi. Perhaps it's also called a 'strategy' but who wouldn't be frustrated with a monkey simply jumping around the screen and doing nothing until his support gauge is filled , then do the above? And more often than not, these ARE the ones who, if you've managed to attack him no matter his abusive tactics, will Rage Quit. These are the people who ruin the fun in the game.

On the other hand, as others have mentioned, I do enjoy playing the occasional game online but now stick to playing offline or with friends. I do use the items within my strategy but in moderation. 

Other characters who will have spammable Explosive Kunai will be PTS Sakura and PTS Shikamaru in Generations ( if they remain the same as in Storm 1). Storm 1 also had Tsunade and Kabuto with Explosive Kunai as their Chakra Shuriken, and PTS Tenten had a 24-hit Chakra Shuriken. Don't think they will include Tsunade and Kabuto as their Storm 1 versions so that's fine, but I agree some tweaks should be made.

Removing Explosive Kunai as Chakra Shuriken would really be a good move actually, but if that remains, and Sasuke gets his Lightning Kunai, then yeah, a lot of abusive tactics will occur with users of these characters. I play online for the fun and excitement of it; and not to rise up to Hero or whatever, so it doesn't really matter to me - I've had people send me nasty messages when I manage to avoid their spamming tactics with Tenten's weapons as well (those Rasengan spammers especially). That's my strategy against their strategies, but some people just don't like to lose. LOL

CC2 should really handle the Rage Quitter problem. That's a damn major issue.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama said:


> Offline? Very Hard computer offline is like Very Easy online and I also beaten Story Mode. If an item ruins or is a burden to the online community it should be taken down so I can enjoy online better thats why most games that focus on online have patches and Generations is suppose to focus on fighting. Me stop playing? No, if there is something wrong with an item, then the item should be removed from play not me. Im trying to be as nice as I can be here, if you don't play online then you wont know anything about it and your comments will make no sense sorry.


See this just makes my argument of picking offline over online stronger. You claim you want a challenge harder than Very Hard mode but complain when it is right in front of you.

Why don't you befriend someone who you can play against. Playing with friends is more fun than a random person online.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2011)

Rama summed it up and you guys refuse to listen.



bigduo209 said:


> Yep, they're also KnJ-able if the timing is right. Plus since it's easier in Generations to KnJ out of it, you could possibly avoid knockback from bomb-tags and stun from lightning-tags.



I told you earlier, stun tag has nothing to do with knockbacks, those are not necessary. All you have to do is throw the tag and initiate your ougi, which takes less effort than getting your gauge up, throwing a bomb, getting a knockback and ougi, since cc2 fixed that with the improve knj system. But this tag *completely hinders that improvement* because it bypasses the need for knockback.. How do you not understand this?



> And there's nothing wrong with that, adding another variable to the fighting formula isn't bad if there is a limit to it.



You guys are really making me wonder if you've even played online.. It will not add another variable to the fighting formula that's productive.. it'll completely corrupt the game like it was in Storm 2.. its _quite_ obvious to play this scenario out in your head.. what's so difficult to understanding how problematic this is?




> The depths? Okay then explain to me the issues this one thing brings up, and explain how it would be frustrating in the game.



Rama and myself have told you this plenty of times. The game will became "Who will hit who first" and will be a permanent stale-mate every game. Jump blocking will be encouraged more than ever. The whole game will probably be long range kunai battles or Deidara/Sasori users will be encouraged more than ever (and we already know how that will play out online.. or do you guys?)



> So far nothing has been tested about how much of an exploit it is, and there's real way to determine that at this point.



Again.. this situation is as obvious as 1, 2, 3. It doesn't take rocket science to see the dilemma this will cause.. You guys really make me wonder if you even played online _at all_ because we're all having Gaiash's mentality right now..



> And that's not complaining?!



And how is complaining generally a bad thing? I've foresighted a problem cc2 will create, and I'm making it evident that it needs to be removed. It's not complaining when its obvious that issues will be created from this.



> The only problem I know about items in Storm 2 was the bomb-tags and bomb-balls allowed a knockback into team-ougi. Outside of that I don't remember any issues with items.



If you knew the problem Storm 2 had, why is it so difficult to predict the problem Generations will have? Explosive tags took knockbacks with Team gauges and Attack-supports.. Stun tag will need *NONE* of this and can initiate problems without such help.. Any player of online should know how troublesome this will be.. you guys are making this seem more difficult to understand than it really is



> While there are some things that can be done to mitigate certain problems, there's no such thing as completely idiot-proof gameplay. I know you hate hearing it, but shit happens and you gotta deal with it the best you can. CC2 can't constantly play baby-sitter to whole online community's behavior.



If cc2 has the ability to correct problems before releasing the game, then I have all rights to let them know beforehand of the problems they're creating.. You can't call this "idiot-proof" because it's common sense. Here I am calling out a problem before it officially arises and you call it "complaining". Meanwhile, when the game gets released with these problems you all say the game sucks and stop playing online, or the whole game to begin with.



Gaiash said:


> isn't a problem because there is more to the game than online. If you hate the Storm online community so much don't play online.



Narrow-minded people like Gaiash shouldn't even get involved in these arguments, because this stooge can't even comprehend the idiocy of his actions. *Why do you argue about something you have no knowledge of?* You guys are really being counter-productive with your thoughts here. If cc2 takes the time to make changes to a game their making, why are you guys so caught up on saying "it's fine" or claiming we're "complaining" when you don't even contribute to the online community to begin with? If all you do is play offline, then you should refrain from meddling on situations that involve online. Just as you said, you can't handle the online community so you play offline, which means you should not meddle with online affairs to begin with. 

I'm sorry for my rude replies but you're really being one-dimensional with your form of thinking, Gaiash, and you've been doing this time and time again without realizing it.


----------



## Rama (Dec 3, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> See this just makes my argument of picking offline over online stronger. You claim you want a challenge harder than Very Hard mode but complain when it is right in front of you.
> 
> Why don't you befriend someone who you can play against. Playing with friends is more fun than a random person online.



Cheapness is not what I want, its not even that hard to counter cheap players the problem is that the gameplay becomes dull and boring because theres no other way to counter them.  All I want is this item to be removed so cheap players get less options to be cheap and focused on "fighting", which is what CC2 is trying to do.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You guys are really making me wonder if you've even played online.. It will not add another variable to the fighting formula that's productive.. it'll completely corrupt the game like it was in Storm 2.. its _quite_ obvious to play this scenario out in your head.. what's so difficult to understanding how problematic this is?


I played online a few times. I faced some challenging opponents all more experienced than me. It was fun for a bit but I prefer regular Vs. Anyway it WILL add another variable to the fomula, it's just one that you online folks don't like.



Aeion said:


> Rama and myself have told you this plenty of times. The game will became "Who will hit who first" and will be a permanent stale-mate every game.


That'd be your own fault not CC2's.



Aeion said:


> Narrow-minded people like Gaiash shouldn't even get involved in these arguments, because this stooge can't even comprehend the idiocy of his actions.


I'm not narrow-minded. In fact I'm the one thinking about enjoying the rest of the game while you're sticking with online. Your problems don't effect story mode or the regular Vs. And the fact is even if this feature wasn't included someone would still find something new to exploit that'll give them an upper hand. It's inevitable. You claim I don't understand exploiting online but I do, I just don't think it's a big deal.



Aeion said:


> If all you do is play offline, then you should refrain from meddling on situations that involve online. Just as you said, you can't handle the online community so you play offline, which means you should not meddle with online affairs to begin with.


I never said I can't handle it, just that they're way about my skill level. Playing a few times can still be fun, I rarely will but the challenge is still exciting and those I do win I feel pleased about.



Aeion said:


> I'm sorry for my rude replies but you're really being one-dimensional with your form of thinking, Gaiash, and you've been doing this time and time again without realizing it.


So are you. That's my point. I'm bad at debating/explaining/making my point clear so often I'll repeat myself in an attempt to sound clearer.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Possible ways to counter Lightning-Kunai*
- KnJ it before it stuns you
- Block it
- Use a support like Neji, Hinata, Pain, and C to defend against attacks while stunned.

Okay, now is there something I'm still missing here?


----------



## Rama (Dec 4, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Possible ways to counter Lightning-Kunai*
> - KnJ it before it stuns you
> - Block it
> - Use a support like Neji, Hinata, Pain, and C to defend against attacks while stunned.
> ...



hmmm yes, there is still a problem.  We are talking about when is used from a short distance,  when have you ever been hit by a paper bomb(note both projectiles travel at the same speed) when you are far away? Almost never, but what about close range? a bunch of times.  Thats the problem you wont get a chance to guard or knj.  Also theres a bunch of ougis that don't require dashing.  This thing close range is almost instant you probably wont react, if people rarely reacted when hit with paper status in Storm 2 which has less stun time and it travels very slow, I doubt they would react to the Lightning Kunai.  Again people who play online a lot should know this. 



> I played online a few times. I faced some challenging opponents all more experienced than me. It was fun for a bit but I prefer regular Vs. Anyway it WILL add another variable to the fomula, *it's just one that you online folks don't like.*



Then why added, if we know is gonna be used cheaply why add it, theres no need for Lightning Kunais to be in online game they just promote spamming and it doesn't have to be taken out of Story Mode nor Vs just online(like Storm 2) so you guys who just play story can have your lightning Kunai but we people who play online don't want it for its negative effects to the online community. 



> That'd be your own fault not CC2's.



Hmm yes it is CC2's fault, they added the item we didn't. If they know this item will cause that kinda boring gameplay, then if they really care for the online community they should remove it. 



> I'm not narrow-minded. In fact I'm the one thinking about enjoying the rest of the game while you're sticking with online. Your problems don't effect story mode or the regular Vs. And the fact is even if this feature wasn't included someone would still find something new to exploit that'll give them an upper hand. It's inevitable. You claim I don't understand exploiting online but I do, I just don't think it's a big deal.



Who said anything about Story Mode and Vs being affected by this? We are talking about online, how this item will affect online, I well know that Story Mode is Great and so is vs when I play with some friends at home or practice and we are not sticking with online, we are trying to make it decent and fun, why should we deal with it being boring, thats no fair for people who want to play online, if we know this item is gonna screw online then just take it out simple as that, if you guys dont care for online then don't say is nothing because we people who actually played online know its something.  This is why you don't get it, in Storm 2 *all* of the cheap strategies possible where found, eventually cheap players find *all* cheap strategies available, if we remove this item at the end there will be less cheap strategies, you get it? I just want a game where cheap players have limited options to be cheap.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna avoid UNSG and UNS3 if none of these issues are sordid out? You seem to take issue with so many things, and worry about everything that could go wrong.

Are you gonna just ignore the game or wait when it's on sale? At this point it seems like that's what you're going to end up doing.


----------



## Rama (Dec 4, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Are you gonna avoid UNSG and UNS3 if none of these issues are sordid out? You seem to take issue with so many things, and worry about everything that could go wrong.
> 
> Are you gonna just ignore the game or wait when it's on sale? At this point it seems like that's what you're going to end up doing.



you just don't understand the effect this will have online and I'm tired of explaining it really. Also how am I taking an issue with so many things? this is only one thing, from experience I know this kunai is gonna be a big problem, you could deny it all you want but is the truth and Ive showed you why, the scenarios I present you are not "what ifs" like some 10/100 occurrences, those example I showed you are very common in online play but implemented with similar items like the Bomb Tags, if we keep this item the same behavior that was used with Bomb tags(now with much easier Lightning Kunais) in Storm 2 will continue on to Generations and ruin the online play. No Im still going to buy the game, but if online becomes storm 2 again all of those things CC2 did to "fix" online will be in vain and I will be incredibly disappointed.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay this is silly. Gaiash, what you are saying to us is to get over it and adapt ourselves to the game, however, CC2 said that they wanted to avoid the horrible spammable mechanics in Storm 2. That's why they've improved the gameplay mechanics. If putting a lightning kunai in the game would mean that spammers would get even more opportunities to spam, then it directly conflicts CC2 original intentions, to clear the community from spammers. 

The thing is, a game is judged by it's whole. A great game has great offline play *and* great online play. If one of the two gets spammable, then the game will become unbalanced. A rich story mode contrasted by it's dull online play won't make a great game. I understand your behavior of playing offline, because of the skill gap, but this skill gap might as well be the spamming problem. Having to face uncontrollable spammers while not able to handle them is indeed a reason to quit online play. And learning how to handle spammers is a difficult and long process. Not only that, but online play is meant to be competitive and being competitive with only a limited array of strategies isn't fun at all. Being competitive while having the choice of changing strategies or adapting one to one's adversary is a much enjoyable experience. 

Let's take chess for example. If there would be a new chess piece invented, which can
easily bypass the strategy of other pawns, then you'll have to counter that chess piece. but that means you'll have to counter that single chess piece with several pawns, which limits the array of strategies you could use. However, you'll have one of those almighty chess pieces too. With this, a simple game of chess turned into a battle for the one who can strike first with his almighty chess piece. 
But if you were to take that one single chess piece out, then the game will be a lot more focused on strategy instead of a time battle for the one who strikes first with his almighty chess piece. 

Once again, I understand your opinion on online play and why you abandon the encouragement to play online, but other people *do* enjoy playing online and you'll have to respect that, just like how we respect that you only play offline. People are different from you, and of course some will agree with you and some won't, but we all have to respect eachother's opinions. Removing a spammable item from the game won't hinder your offline gaming experience, but it will hinder others' online gaming experience, so I don't get why you're trying to prove a point in a discussion where you'll win in both situations with or without lightning kunai. 

For UNSG to be a great game, online play has to be equally great as offline play. As long as anything hinders online play, it has to be removed from the game. this will only improve online play and it won't degrade offline play. It was CC2 initial intention to fix the broken mechanics that were exploited *online* on UNS2. These mechanics were in offline play as well, but changing them as they did now for UNSG *won't deteriorate offline play* as you can see. Sacrificing a huge potential during online for a richer gameplay during offline will unbalance the game. By the way, the community has the right to complain about the game, because we are the ones who have to cope with all the nuisances after all. On top of that, people who bought the game won't get a fair amount of replay value with a broken game, while they've paid 60 bucks for the game.
_
message to bigduo is already mentioned in post_

On another note, how is the story mode gonna be? Is it gonna be like Storm 1 or Storm 2?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that wanting things to be better is a crime, but that there's only so much that can be done.

Red Raptor mentioned characters who can spam chakra-shuriken as bomb-tags, and things like the rage quitter issue. All of those should be fixed, but what Aeion and Rama are proposing was to remove lightning-tags from the game itself completely because it was just so unbearably flawed. 

New ideas/items shouldn't just be removed because it's considered bad for gameplay, they should just be tweaked/refined so they don't break the game. But I don't feel that this is such a hellish thing to get up in arms about, and focusing so much on the competitive side brings out the worst in people.

You get people who rely on the cheating shit to win, and you get people who get too stressed over what's considered broken to actually want something removed from a game altogether. Maybe that's the territory that comes with the functionality itself, but it becomes a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then we can be come to an agreement that the lightning kunai still needs to be tweaked/improved/refined in order to balance the gameplay. Like Aeion and Rama have said, it can cause terrible nuisance in competition online, which can't be ignored because, like you said, competition brings out the worst in people and that's unfortunately exactly what's gonna happen. We've seen this in UNS2.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
Do you know if it's possible to play a versus match (offline) without the "items option"? I don't like using explosive tags and ramen bowls and what not...

Also, if you are interested, I just created a PSN account: Icegaze88.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey icegaze!!! So excited to see you here!!!! Hahaha let me add you later


----------



## slickcat (Dec 4, 2011)

Gaiash, you should learn to give room for both groups of gamers. I m also an offline player but I believe the way you approach this matter is rude. Now I m not here to interfere with whatever Idea you can cook up, but I believe both sides are equally correct. 

Just because you dont play online doesnt mean that everything that is done in that section of the game shouldnt be of a bother to you, because you have no idea how these mechanics are exploited. Having played both sides I m in a better standing to tell you that I agree with Aeion and Rama respectively. Sure whatever they tweak shouldnt be of much of a problem to you and I who play offline more because frankly after playing online the hardest mode of the Computer A.I is a serious joke. 

 If you arent that good with fighting games sure its not a problem for you, but learn that you arent the only player interested in the game.
As for online gamers, we all know there is no game that exploits cant be made, I think its too early to draw conclusions on how to counter these items, because we dont know if it can be knjed or how many of the item is in the inventory, but sure its going to be exploited. Just like in tekken when you fight Eddy or christina you should expect to guard low because most players will take advantage of those moves.


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 4, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hey guys,
> Do you know if it's possible to play a versus match (offline) without the "items option"? I don't like using explosive tags and ramen bowls and what not...
> 
> Also, if you are interested, I just created a PSN account: Icegaze88.



I don't believe it's been revealed yet. I would hope that it would be included as an option. But you'll just have to wait. I personally doubt that there will be an option, but w/e



The current gameplay debate is interesting though


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I played online a few times. I faced some challenging opponents all more experienced than me. It was fun for a bit but I prefer regular Vs. Anyway it WILL add another variable to the fomula, it's just one that you online folks don't like.



If you only play offline, then *THIS ARGUMENT DOES NOT CONCERN YOU.* Why do you insist on getting involved in things you don't know of? I've already said this and again you're not listening. You like to talk just for the sake of talking. No, this WILL NOT add another variable to the game it will taint the game probably more than it was in Storm 2, but you refuse to understand this.



> That'd be your own fault not CC2's.



This sentence alone shows you don't know shit about online or what you're even talking about. There's no way it can be my fault when 1,000,000+ other people will pick up the strategy probably a few days after its release. Then when the whole game is corrupted, an idiot like you is going to refrain from playing online because "its too challenging" or they prefer to play offline because the competition is too rough for them because of such flaws.




> I'm not narrow-minded. In fact I'm the one thinking about enjoying the rest of the game while you're sticking with online.



You ARE narrow-minded. You've already proved your narrow-minded behaviour by continuing to argue with me without having anything to say about my quotes. I'm thinking about enjoying the rest of the game too, that's why I'm suggesting stun tags be taken out so it can actually be _enjoyable._ You see, some individuals like to think/plan ahead of time before its too late, but I understand if that's too much for you to comprehend.



> Your problems don't effect story mode or the regular Vs.



Then you shouldn't get involved in this problem to begin with. If this problem doesn't affect your little world then don't meddle in it. Do you walk down your street yelling at your neighbors or strangers for arguments they're having with themselves? Those "problems don't affect" your life, so why would you get involved in those? This is why I call you narrow-minded because you can't seem to understand such common sense.



> And the fact is even if this feature wasn't included someone would still find something new to exploit that'll give them an upper hand. It's inevitable.



Slightly off, again. If this feature wasn't online, foul play would be *drastically reduced* because such obvious forms of cheating won't be available to them. *Anyone who has played online should be aware of this* I simply don't understand why its so hard to grasp. Ever heard the term, "Out of sight, out of mind"? Take out stun kunais from online, people won't be encouraged to be cheap. Sure, there will always be cheap online but those players have to bust their ass to find these strategies and use.. Stun kunai takes ZERO EFFORT to abuse and will become the whole community using them like they use their hands, it'll become apart of the game and taint it completely.



> You claim I don't understand exploiting online but I do, I just don't think it's a big deal.



By you not thinking its a big deal, you prove that you don't understand the depths of what this will cause online. You said it yourself, you played online "a couple of times", that's not enough to understand the foul play that exists in the online community. Try playing 300+ games AT LEAST and then you'll begin to understand how unfair these items can really get. Again, you have no say on what you think is or is not "a big deal" because you haven't experienced it enough to even know how big a deal it is or could be.




> I never said I can't handle it, just that they're way about my skill level. Playing a few times can still be fun, I rarely will but the challenge is still exciting and those I do win I feel pleased about.



I wasn't talking about if you could handle it or not. I was saying you shouldn't meddle into these arguments because you have no experience of what you're arguing about. You're ignoring what I'm saying so I'm going to repeat this in every portion I quote you in, just so I can wrap it around your think head.




> So are you. That's my point. I'm bad at debating/explaining/making my point clear so often I'll repeat myself in an attempt to sound clearer.



No, I am not. I'm simply someone who's experienced in online play so I know what I'm damn talking about. But a novice like yourself has the audacity to argue against what you don't even understand and still you're trying to justify being correct. That's why I call you so narrow-minded, but of course you'll deny that too with no good reason why you're not.

Your skills in debating/explaining/making your point clear has nothing to do with this argument, because you have nothing to CONTRIBUTE to this argument, because you DO NOT UNDERSTAND this argument, but still, you feel obligated to join this argument, which is, again, as I've repeated 100 times over, why I call you narrow-minded, because you have no knowledge whatsoever of what the problem is and you still just keep talking. You do this over and over and goddamn over again its not funny. I seriously think you have some problem in your head because I've had to tell you this over thousands of times, not just in this argument, but in every goddamn say I have about online, you get involved and try as best as you can do deny what I say, and I tell you time and time again you can't say anything ontop of what I say BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE of what I'm saying to begin with. *When people talk like they know when they know nothing at all* is one of the things that annoys me the most.



bigduo209 said:


> *Possible ways to counter Lightning-Kunai*
> - KnJ it before it stuns you
> - Block it
> - Use a support like Neji, Hinata, Pain, and C to defend against attacks while stunned.
> ...



I'll correct it for you:

- Knj it before it stuns you
*- Nope, can't predict when someone will throw a tag, no one ever does. knj has nothing on dash + tag + ougi, and many more*

- Block it
*- Refer to point 1. No one predicts when a tag will be thrown, otherwise the one throwing the tag isn't doing it properly*

- Use a support like Neji, Hinata, Pain, and C to defend against attacks while stunned.
*- Refer to point 1. No one predicts when a tag will be thrown. Even if someone calls support, they won't initiate their attack fast enough to block tag/ougi*

Does that fill the gap of what you were missing here?



bigduo209 said:


> *New ideas/items shouldn't just be removed because it's considered bad for gameplay,* they should just be tweaked/refined so they don't break the game. But I don't feel that this is such a hellish thing to get up in arms about, and focusing so much on the competitive side brings out the worst in people.



*OF COURSE* it should be removed if it's considered bad for gameplay! Stun tags are too simplistic to be "tweaked/refined" without nullifying the effect of the item to begin with, so it has no choice but to be removed. bigduo, by the way you're talking I'm going to suggest you're a major offline-player as well, because again, you don't know the depths of how harmful this is online, which is ok, unlike foolish Gaiash you're trying to understand how it is harmful instead of just foolishly arguing like a stooge that it isn't (like our friend Gaiash here). But trust me, Rama, DaftVirgin, and myself aren't the only ones who'll say this. Go to other Naruto forums or Generation websites and they're be thousands of people who disagree with the stun tag idea. CC2 purposely insisted on getting feedback from people just to fix things like these. They don't want problems to arise in their future games so they're putting so much effort to get them removed/fixed before their releases so everyone can have maximum gameplay. They fully said, *Generations will not be a Storymode-heavy game, it will consist mostly on gameplay mechanics*, meaning its focusing more in the fighting-aspect of the game. So if they're trying to fix how the battle-mechanics are, then its my every right to inform them of how counterproductive adding stun tags will be


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2011)

Jesus christ i leave here for one day and now there's a shitstorm going on because of an item??? 

I repeat, has ANYONE around here emailed CC2 about the lightning kunai?


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Jesus christ i leave here for one day and now there's a shitstorm going on because of an item???
> 
> I repeat, has ANYONE around here emailed CC2 about the lightning kunai?



doubt it(and if so, not many)

We probably should start doing it though. To atleast make them aware that it is an issue.

Because at this rate, I can see CC2 leaving it in. Notifying them though may...change their mind about it. It never hurts to try, right?


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 4, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> I don't believe it's been revealed yet. I would hope that it would be included as an option. But you'll just have to wait. I personally doubt that there will be an option, but w/e



Alright. Thanks for the info.

Fingers crossed for the possibility to use ougi (ultimate jutsu) when in awakening mode. I was disappointed cc2 removed that gameplay mechanic in UNS2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> doubt it(and if so, not many)
> 
> We probably should start doing it though. To atleast make them aware that it is an issue.
> 
> Because at this rate, I can see CC2 leaving it in. Notifying them though may...change their mind about it. It never hurts to try, right?



True, since they did rectify the chakra kunai spamming with their tweaks & responded to the card game thing i'm sure they'll take a gander at what people are talking about with lightning kunai's being considered a "major problem".


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 4, 2011)

Rama said:


> Who said anything about Story Mode and Vs being affected by this? We are talking about online, how this item will affect online


That's my point.



slickcat said:


> If you arent that good with fighting games sure its not a problem for you, but learn that you arent the only player interested in the game.


Never said I was. I'm just trying to explain that there is more to the game than online.



slickcat said:


> As for online gamers, we all know there is no game that exploits cant be made, I think its too early to draw conclusions on how to counter these items, because we dont know if it can be knjed or how many of the item is in the inventory, but sure its going to be exploited. Just like in tekken when you fight Eddy or christina you should expect to guard low because most players will take advantage of those moves.


That was my other point. There is going to be something the exploit about the game just like all games. I'm saying that people shouldn't make such a big deal just because they've found it.

What I'm trying to say is that just because the online might be tainted that doesn't mean the entire game is ruined forever. That's all I'm trying to say. It seems that from some of the newer posts I didn't need to make them but in your older ones it seemed like you guys only cared about online.

I have autism, sometimes I have trouble understanding people in these situations. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding and not making myself clear.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Jaga (Dec 4, 2011)

Generations TOURNAMENT at Jump Festa. They better use the tournament mode from the game!!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats what I thought


----------



## slickcat (Dec 4, 2011)

@Gaiash, no worries,but I think the answer to that disorder is to see why so many ppl are so passionate about what they have in mind before you post. No one would know you have that problem if you train yourself, even if you have to read a comment 3 times to get the gist, do so, so that you dont have so much angst for misunderstandings.

 Respect that you were able to apologize, very mature. Hope aeion and Rama will be able to settle now


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2011)

Man this reminds me of



Valakrie said:


> Nope, I can't play so just say that the tourney ended, its been going on for long enough anyways and it kinda died when a lot of players just dropped out/were disqualified. But hey, Neko and SBrown, thanks for attempting to make an online NUNS2 tourney happen. I think it was worth a try despite a lot of the stuff that happened over the past weeks, maybe you all can learn from it when attempting a singles tourney.



 You remember, Aeion?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2011)

slickcat said:


> @Gaiash, no worries,but I think the answer to that disorder is to see why so many ppl are so passionate about what they have in mind before you post. No one would know you have that problem if you train yourself, even if you have to read a comment 3 times to get the gist, do so, so that you dont have so much angst for misunderstandings.
> 
> Respect that you were able to apologize, very mature. Hope aeion and Rama will be able to settle now



Sure man, I mean we're all in this together  The brotherly love in this thread is too overwhelming to be broken from a stewpid tag right?  I just know, when Generations comes out, we'll all look back at this and cry in a fetal position laugh at all the squabbles and gobbledygook we spew 



Daftvirgin said:


> Man this reminds me of
> 
> 
> 
> You remember, Aeion?



What does that have to do... with anything?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sure man, I mean we're all in this together  The brotherly love in this thread is too overwhelming to be broken from a stewpid tag right?  I just know, when Generations comes out, we'll all look back at this and *cry in a fetal position* laugh at all the squabbles and gobbledygook we spew



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA[/YOUTUBE]

Like this guy?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Like this guy?



More like this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qct2Hycw7Tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2011)

So Aeion did you tell CC2 about the lightning kunai thing?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So Aeion did you tell CC2 about the lightning kunai thing?



No he's busy crying LIKE A BOSS


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 4, 2011)

Moving past the lightning-tag thing...



Icegaze said:


> Alright. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the possibility to use ougi (ultimate jutsu) when in awakening mode. I was disappointed cc2 removed that gameplay mechanic in UNS2.


If we're talking about things for balance's sake, then maybe leaving out ougis is the best thing right now.

Awakening ougis take down too much health for it to work. Either awakenings should cause slightly more damage than normal forms (and maybe lower the damage on normal), have only a few unique stat buffs, or become purely an aesthetic change with different animations (which is cool but looses that powerful kick).

Either way there should be 3 health-bars instead of the paltry 2 we already get. The amount damage done in the game should be lowered or health should be increased, and hell maybe a bit of both.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So Aeion did you tell CC2 about the lightning kunai thing?



Sure might as well, they have their feedback page on their website right?



Daftvirgin said:


> No he's busy crying LIKE A BOSS



Looks like somebody's getting the wrong idea


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No he's busy crying LIKE A BOSS



well he's gonna get is ass whooped LIKE A BOSS if he doesn--OH HEY AEION'S BACK! 

yeah i'm pretty sure they do, but i'd go for PM'ing them or posting in their wall.


----------



## Rama (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm Looks like things have settle down, w/e

Anyway I really like the idea of tornament mode, I don't know if it can be used with random people like a server.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> well he's gonna get is ass whooped LIKE A BOSS if he doesn--OH HEY AEION'S BACK!



See the fear my very presence invokes within people? 



Rama said:


> Hmm Looks like things have settle down, w/e
> 
> Anyway I really like the idea of tornament mode, I don't know if it can be used with random people like a server.



I can see it working like that.. similar to Storm 2, "create a room" that can hold about what 8 people? That'll make it 1/8. Then as you wait, more and more people will join, until it's full (8/8). Then the matches will be randomized between the players and the match will start. It'll be really cool if cc2 implements a "spectator" mode for other contenders to watch/chat while people are fighting, or they could all fight simultaneously, although I'd rather watch the matches


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2011)

............................ whatever you say sonny.

The spectator thing would be awesome because then we could chat on who sucks ass then the other. like for example: "hey you you spam shurikens like my mother's sex orientation!".


----------



## Rama (Dec 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> See the fear my very presence invokes within people?
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it working like that.. similar to Storm 2, "create a room" that can hold about what 8 people? That'll make it 1/8. Then as you wait, more and more people will join, until it's full (8/8). Then the matches will be randomized between the players and the match will start. It'll be really cool if cc2 implements a "spectator" mode for other contenders to watch/chat while people are fighting, or they could all fight simultaneously, although I'd rather watch the matches



I never thought of spectator, that really would be a plus for this tournament mode. Also they should make more stats like, number of tourneys won or a chart of the character you fought againts the most, like:

Deidara: 34
Kakashi: 15
Sasuke: 57

but in chart form

Another Idea would be Customizable Matches, in Private Match of course

No KNJ 
No Ultimate 
Life Bar
No Support
No Items  

That kind of options, this are just some ideas that I believe will be cool in the game.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 4, 2011)

Sasori should be fixed in the next game. His fighting style with Sandaime was to easy to counter

Bee also needs V2 as his awakening and Bijudama as his ougi

Itachi needs Tsuki as ougi (and Sasuke Amaterasu as his ougi) and Susanoo awakening needs to be bigger in size

Jiraya Sennin Mode needs to be fixed. That shit was a disgrace. 

Orochimaru better get ET as his ougi, and Yamata as his awakening. Anything less is unacceptable 

Minato better have his S/T barrier in this game. Cant wait to send back Goukayus/Bijudamas back at the owner

Konohamaru should be playable as bonus character. With the kinda moves he pulled recently in the anime (Rasengan + KB + Asuma's Katon ash)

Danzo should have Shisui's MS as his ougi and Izanagai as his awakening. His Izanagi should have unlimited KwJ spams 

Raikage needs to move faster. Demo Raikage shown sofar moved too slow. The dudes speed is his trademark for god sakes


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 4, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Sasori should be fixed in the next game. His fighting style with Sandaime was to easy to counter
> 
> Bee also needs V2 as his awakening and Bijudama as his ougi
> 
> ...



I agree with this. However, I think Orochimaru's ougi should be Yamata no Orochi and his awakening should be his true snake form.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 4, 2011)

time to be disappoint guys...CC2 confirms sound ninja wont be in


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 4, 2011)

How can they not put them in the game ?! Zaku is one of the most popular characters in the series !


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not suprised but it is a shame. Still the "It was a tough choice" lines suggests they did want to include them. That might be a sign that they'll be considered for a future title. It'll be a shame not having Dosu but I've still got my fingers crossed for the Sound Four, Omoi and Karui (though the latter two seem unlikely).


----------



## Prototype (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn...

Dosu alone would've been fine enough for me, though I'll keep hope alive for a future installment including him. Kin was decent, I suppose, but I couldn't care less about Zaku.

Also, the Mei gameplay is looking awesome so far. It's been quite some time since I've viewed this thread.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> How can they not put them in the game ?! Zaku is one of the most popular characters in the series !



Ehh... I'll live. 

Now the Sound 4? CC2 better not fail me, or someone will pay.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a shame because I have always liked Dosu, but then again I never expected him to be in the game in the first place


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaga said:


> time to be disappoint guys...CC2 confirms sound ninja wont be in


damn Dosu ans Zaku needed to be in.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2011)

Disappointing.. Guess I'm not going to have that great feel for the game during the Chuunin Exams Arc in storymode. Adding all characters for Part 1 for their storymode would've made it more well-rounded. I understand they hardly had any fights/screentime, so it makes sense. Though it makes me wonder.. Young Kakashi/Obito got in without Rin, couldn't they add Dosu/Zaku without Kin?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 5, 2011)

So whats all this hubub with Lightning kunai or something? I haven't been keeping up with this game for a while, all I know is that they supposedly stopped spammers and RM or whatever Naruto is in it. Oh and Itachi vs Kisame which I can't wait for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Can Shika still use explosive tags? I'm hoping so.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So whats all this hubub with Lightning kunai or something? I haven't been keeping up with this game for a while, all I know is that they supposedly stopped spammers and RM or whatever Naruto is in it. Oh and Itachi vs Kisame which I can't wait for.



Some people were predicting that lightning kunai would be problematic online due to easy abuse of the item and were saying it should be taken out while others thought it was fine.. I'm guessing if cc2 gets enough feedback, they could remove it.



Sephiroth said:


> Can Shika still use explosive tags? I'm hoping so.



Why would you want something as abusive as that in the game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why would you want something as abusive as that in the game?



I like strong tools and that was his range game, though Deidara is more up my alley on that, I hope people can't side step his bombs as easily anymore. 

The only terrible thing originally about Etags was you could use them in blockstun in Storm 1, I believe that was fixed in Storm 2 but could be mistaken.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I like strong tools and that was his range game, though Deidara is more up my alley on that, I hope people can't side step his bombs as easily anymore.
> 
> The only terrible thing originally about Etags was you could use them in blockstun in Storm 1, I believe that was fixed in Storm 2 but could be mistaken.



I'll be as open-minded as possible so I'll ask before I continue.. did you play online frequently? Because you'll understand how counterproductive improving/not removing his tags would be online if you really did..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2011)

Who cares about dozu, zaku, & kin. bring in sound 4!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Who cares about dozu, zaku, & kin. bring in sound 4!


Those of us who want a better Chunin Exam arc in the games. Plus the more sound ninja the better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2011)

Either way its not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Disappointing.. Guess I'm not going to have that great feel for the game during the Chuunin Exams Arc in storymode. Adding all characters for Part 1 for their storymode would've made it more well-rounded. I understand they hardly had any fights/screentime, so it makes sense. Though it makes me wonder.. Young Kakashi/Obito got in without Rin, couldn't they add Dosu/Zaku without Kin?



Young Kakashi and Obito cannot be compared to Dosu and Zaku, though.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Either way its not really that big of a deal.


Yeah but it's still a shame.


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2011)

I bet Dosuisthebest is pissed off right now..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh yeah him.  :rofl


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'll be as open-minded as possible so I'll ask before I continue.. did you play online frequently? Because you'll understand how counterproductive improving/not removing his tags would be online if you really did..



Yes I did, and KNJ was the problem, not explosive tags, actually they were the only way to be offensive while remaining safe outside of ranged jutsu and puppet users.

Melee should be viable again with shuriken cancelling back, explosive tags thrown in that would be a good punish for an obvious KNJ.

Ranged combat is not something that should be discarded, close range combat just needs to be improved and worth the risk.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2011)

G said:


> I bet Dosuisthebest is pissed off right now..



I want him to come back in this thread and comment just to see what he would say 



Scizor said:


> Young Kakashi and Obito cannot be compared to Dosu and Zaku, though.



It's not about the characters, its about the way cc2 executed and solved the problem of the featless Rin. They could have done the same with Dosu/Zaku, because they generally have enough for a moveset/ougi.



Sephiroth said:


> Yes I did, and KNJ was the problem, not explosive tags, actually they were the only way to be offensive while remaining safe outside of ranged jutsu and puppet users.
> 
> Melee should be viable again with shuriken cancelling back, explosive tags thrown in that would be a good punish for an obvious KNJ.
> 
> Ranged combat is not something that should be discarded, close range combat just needs to be improved and worth the risk.



So you're telling me that chakra kunai + knockback + ougi should be accepted, something which can be (and always is, when it comes to those damn Shikamaru users) spammed relentlessly? And you're going to tell me it should be *improved?* That's worse an idea than keeping the lightning tag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking Melee 5 hits>Etag or Lightning tag>Ougi

Oh the possibilities for some good combos now.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh the possibilities for some good *corruption* now.



I fear what my mind would imagine with the implements of the unfavourable Etag


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So you're telling me that chakra kunai + knockback + ougi should be accepted, something which can be (and always is, when it comes to those damn Shikamaru users) spammed relentlessly? And you're going to tell me it should be *improved?* That's worse an idea than keeping the lightning tag.


Of course. I'm for keeping the lighting tags for that reason too. There's more good than bad concerning them. I'm with Sephiroth on this one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2011)

How about CC2 shorten's the lightning stun to 0.1 seconds, will that fix the spamming it may cause?


----------



## Rama (Dec 5, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How about CC2 shorten's the lightning stun to 0.1 seconds, will that fix the spamming it may cause?



but what would be its purpose then? 0.1 sec would work like a normal kunai.  The problem is not that the item is broken is that its actual use is broken for online mode.  The Kunai was meant to leave openings, players can decide what to exploit in such openings and using the strongest moves in the game, ougis and team ougius is the obvious choice.  If the Kunai was gonna be tweaked in any way, it would be to disable Ougi or Team ougis when an opponent is stun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2011)

Nuns2 arguments?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 6, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Of course. I'm for keeping the lighting tags for that reason too. There's more good than bad concerning them. I'm with Sephiroth on this one.



You don't play online, so you have no say in this argument. We've already been through this, and If you're not going to listen, I'm not going to repeat myself


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought we were past this?

I guess not...


----------



## Rama (Dec 6, 2011)

Soooo guys, what 3 characters are gonna be your mains? 

Mine are 

1. Hashirama 
2. Young Sasuke or Obito
3. Kimimaru


----------



## Pein (Dec 6, 2011)

New characters that I want to main

A
Tobirama
Mei


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hashirama 

Tobirama

Kisame/Tobi


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 6, 2011)

Asuma
Itachi
Haku

I'd like to main Jiraiya if he gets a total gameplay revamp. 
Why do they have to make his punch/kick combos so slow? 

Kisame would be sweet to play with if they give him his Samehada fusion mode!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Deidara
Shikamaru
Gaara

My favorite characters, wish Tayuya was in this though.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2011)

The "legendary" Sannin where pathetic. They need to be changed.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 6, 2011)

DedValve said:


> The "legendary" Sannin where pathetic. They need to be changed.



I agree to a certain extent. Not much could be done about UNS2 Tsunade (maybe they could have added her nervous system rupture jutsu).
Orochimaru was plain disappointing and Jiraiya was too slow for my liking.

My top 5 UNS2 flops:
1. Pain 
2. Orochimaru
3. Yamato
4. Jiraiya
5. Kakashi

CC2 needs to fix those 5 characters for UNSG, sharp sharp!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Orochimaru was so good in NUNS1, I hope he gets buffed again.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You don't play online, so you have no say in this argument. We've already been through this, and If you're not going to listen, I'm not going to repeat myself


Sephiroth does. And I simply agree with him.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a question, am I the only one here wishing for Hiruko Sasori to be in ? I mean we got Kankuro in VS mode, but we never play with him in story mode.

And that Desert Gate stage is useless without Hiruko.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 6, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Just a question, am I the only one here wishing for Hiruko Sasori to be in ? I mean we got Kankuro in VS mode, but we never play with him in story mode.
> 
> And that Desert Gate stage is useless without Hiruko.



Hiruko is a decent addition but if you ask me who I'd rather play as in UNSG between Shizune and Hiruko, I'd say Shizune 10 times out of 10.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Just a question, am I the only one here wishing for Hiruko Sasori to be in ? I mean we got Kankuro in VS mode, but we never play with him in story mode.
> 
> And that Desert Gate stage is useless without Hiruko.


I want him the be playable too. I was disappointed when I saw he had a character model but wasn't playable.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I agree to a certain extent. Not much could be done about UNS2 Tsunade (maybe they could have added her nervous system rupture jutsu).
> Orochimaru was plain disappointing and Jiraiya was too slow for my liking.
> 
> My top 5 UNS2 flops:
> ...


1. Pain - *He only needs Basho Tenin (2nd Jutsu) and Chibaku Tensei as his ougi.*
2. Orochimaru *- Snake transformation for his awakening, and more batshit weird animations for his moveset.*
3. Yamato - *More creative uses of his wood clones and earth/water techniques.*
4. Jiraiya - *He's too damn slow and weak in Sage Mode.*
5. Kakashi - *So many possible ideas and he gets shit in the Storm 2 game.*


Icegaze said:


> Hiruko is a decent addition but if you ask me who I'd rather play as in UNSG between Shizune and Hiruko, I'd say Shizune 10 times out of 10.


I like Shizune too, she's only shown what shes capable of in Part 1 and would a good playable character. Priority-wise I'd say her and Hiruko are both the same for playable character status.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 6, 2011)

U mad guys ? How is Shizune as important as Hiruko ?

Shizune only got one shotted by Kabuto in the sannin, with one punch. Hiruko in the other hand got his fight against Kankuro (Kankuro's only fight) and it's the only fight that occured on the Sunagakure Gate stage. And later he fought against Chiyo and Sakura in the Akatsuki Cave without his Akatsuki Cloak.

He got 2 moves, enough for a Jutsu and an Ultimate and two outfits. Really, I hope they will add him in that game because it was so lame when Sasori de-summoned the puppet right when Sakura and Chiyo entered the cave.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 6, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> U mad guys ? How is Shizune as important as Hiruko ?
> 
> Shizune only got one shotted by Kabuto in the sannin, with one punch. Hiruko in the other hand got his fight against Kankuro (Kankuro's only fight) and it's the only fight that occured on the Sunagakure Gate stage. And later he fought against Chiyo and Sakura in the Akatsuki Cave without his Akatsuki Cloak.
> 
> He got 2 moves, enough for a Jutsu and an Ultimate and two outfits. Really, I hope they will add him in that game because it was so lame when Sasori de-summoned the puppet right when Sakura and Chiyo entered the cave.



Thank Christ, I'm glad someone flagged up "I'd rather have Shizune than Hiruko". How do you even begin to prefer Shizune to Hiruko? I genuinely don't know how that works.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

I like Shizune. 

Go Tonton!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 6, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> U mad guys ? How is Shizune as important as Hiruko ?
> 
> Shizune only got one shotted by Kabuto in the sannin, with one punch. Hiruko in the other hand got his fight against Kankuro (Kankuro's only fight) and it's the only fight that occured on the Sunagakure Gate stage. And later he fought against Chiyo and Sakura in the Akatsuki Cave without his Akatsuki Cloak.
> 
> He got 2 moves, enough for a Jutsu and an Ultimate and two outfits. Really, I hope they will add him in that game because it was so lame when Sasori de-summoned the puppet right when Sakura and Chiyo entered the cave.



I was wondering how Shizune is even comparable to Hiruko


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Shizune only got one shotted by Kabuto in the sannin, with one punch. Hiruko in the other hand got his fight against Kankuro (*Kankuro's only fight*) and it's the only fight that occured on the Sunagakure Gate stage. And later he fought against Chiyo and Sakura in the Akatsuki Cave without his Akatsuki Cloak.


1.Kankuro vs Misumi
2.Kankuro vs Shino
3.Kankuro vs Sakon/Ukon
4.Kankuro vs Hiruko
5.Kankuro vs Sasori


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 6, 2011)

I like Shizune and all but if she's playable while characters like Anko, Kurenai, Kurotsuchi, Chojuro and Darui are supports I'd be annoyed. She'd make a great support but as playable character choices go Hiruko is a bigger priority.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 6, 2011)

i havent been keeping up with this but is RM naruto confirmed


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 6, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i havent been keeping up with this but is RM naruto confirmed



Yes, and  is the scan that confirms him as playable. (pretty cool, eh ?)

Also,  is an organized page about all of what we know until now.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess this means Oboro/Shigure won't be playable as well 

So what the hell are we going to having filling in the Chuunin Exams? All the enemies aren't going to be included for the Forest of Death, will there even be an arc for this in story mode?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2011)

CC2 said something intresting in facebook. 

"Yes I am reading & not erasing! Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us. Firstly we are so glad to hear you enjoy/enjoyed Accel2 and Storm1! 

Sometimes things wont work as intended, but ultimately our goal is to make players feel like they are "living in" the Naruto Universe and "have fun" at the same time.

I have received many feedback which say "Bring back Accel", "Storm 1 was better". I personally think, maybe we should look back and see what was so "fun" in our previous games from game design perspective, and analyze them as professionals...

We will try hard to please you and all our fans. 
thanks again for the comment : )"

Oh and here's another one from twitter that they posted regarding lightning kunai's the someone mentioned.

"Thanks always for the comment, I think it has been balanced but pass your concern to the dev team just in case! thanks : )"


----------



## Fi (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder if they'll add a character from another game again?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's nice to know feedback is coming CC2 and there's a fairly direct line of communication between them and us. As long as the feedback is sound and constructive they'll continue to keep the fans' opinions in mind with the development process



Scharlachrot said:


> I wonder if they'll add a character from another game again?


They might, I don't mind them doing that either. 

However I hope it doesn't take away from them working on introducing new characters from Naruto, or take away from them focusing on and tweaking existing characters in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Lars was pretty neat, let's see Siegfried up in this.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So what the hell are we going to having filling in the Chuunin Exams? All the enemies aren't going to be included for the Forest of Death, will there even be an arc for this in story mode?



They'll probably just skip to the main events (Lee vs. Gaara, Naruto vs. Neji) of the Chūnin Exams. How was it in Storm 1, though? My memory is failing me right now.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2011)

Prototype said:


> They'll probably just skip to the main events (Lee vs. Gaara, Naruto vs. Neji) of the Chūnin Exams. How was it in Storm 1, though? My memory is failing me right now.


You traveled through a boring Konoha getting scrolls, and talking to other people about what they 'remembered' about Part 1's story so you could actually fight with specific characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 7, 2011)

Prototype said:


> They'll probably just skip to the main events (Lee vs. Gaara, Naruto vs. Neji) of the Chūnin Exams. How was it in Storm 1, though? My memory is failing me right now.



Forest of Death was just a few tree climbing minigames, after that they went straight to the preliminaries/finals.  I was really looking forward to a big FoD portion of the Chuunin Exams with all the genins of the other villages playable


----------



## Rama (Dec 7, 2011)

I think they said the story mode this time is not adventure like Storm 2.  Is probably like Arcade mode where is fight after fight and the anime cutscenes telling the story, so they will probably skip a few matches with that method.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 7, 2011)

That's true, really shouldn't be that amped for Storymode this time. Though that means they should really invest their effort into more new characers.. (support-only and excluded Sound 3 not looking good so far). But Generations is generally a experiment for Storm 3, so..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 7, 2011)

Who cares about Dosu, Zaku, Kin and the Sound 5 ?


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 7, 2011)

I just want them to add Sound 4, Danzo and update PTS Lee and Choji with Drunken fist mode and butterfly mode.
That's all what I'm asking for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who cares about Dosu, Zaku, Kin and the *Sound 5 *?



Raises hand.

The sound five still have some of the best designs in the series, shame they went to waste compared to all the generic looking characters in part 2.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who cares about Dosu, Zaku, Kin and the Sound 5 ?


Most of us. Dosu's team would have been an interesting set of characters that would have increased the selection of villains. The Sound Four had some of the best fights in the series which would be fun to recreate with the older versions of the Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings. And both would increase the amount of characters from the Sound village, a part of the series that tends to get neglected.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 7, 2011)

Edit: seems like they changed his animation from last time we saw it. dunno why, the first one was better IMO.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Edit: seems like they changed his animation from last time we saw it. dunno why, the first one was better IMO.



I agree. The psycho version is more rape face


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 7, 2011)

WTF? No rapeSasuke makes it less funny. I am dissapoint


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe they didn't want to scare the children playing the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who cares about Dosu, Zaku, Kin and the Sound 5 ?


i care exert for Kin they were awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Edit: seems like they changed his animation from last time we saw it. dunno why, the first one was better IMO.



yeah,the first one was better.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2011)

> This new feature is an effort to raise the fighting system to brand new layers of strategy and to obviously limit the “Substitution spamming”. The new Substitution Bar is the yellow colored gauge visible below the Chakra gauge on the latest set of screenshot posted. First thing to know is that there is now distinctive buttons for guard and for substitution. *The timing required to make a successful substitution has been made easier *but each substitution removes one block out of a maximum of four available on the substitution bar. This bar slowly refills with time or when you take hits but it rapidly depletes if you rely on it too much. This implies the need to use both guard and substitution buttons more wisely than in previous titles from the series. Some items should allow the Substitution Gauge to refill faster but like any other combat items in Ultimate Ninja Storm series, it comes in limited quantities per match and takes one of your 4 precious equipment slot.



..What? Even easier?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

^ but you'll only have 4 chances to use it in a row before having it to recharge


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> but you'll only have 4 chances to use it in a row before having it to recharge



Yes, I read that.

But simplifying something that's too easy to begin with just seems silly to me.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

well the thing is that it was easy in UNS2 to sub because both L2 and R2 were used for sub/guarding. But now they've dedicated only one button (L2) for sub anymore while the other is dedicated for guarding so now you can't mash both shoulder buttons simultaneously.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> well the thing is that it was easy in UNS2 to sub because both L2 and R2 were used for sub/guarding. But now they've dedicated only one button (L2) for sub anymore while the other is dedicated for guarding so now you can't mash both shoulder buttons simultaneously.



I always mashed only one shoulder button in NUNS2. Worked fine as well


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

Fullazare said:


>



I predict Kyuubi Cloak Naruto is going to be the new spam character.



Scizor said:


> I always mashed only one shoulder button in NUNS2. Worked fine as well



But now there are even cancels to compensate for when your opponent KnJs out of yer fancy combos. Why are you complaining?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> But now there are even cancels to compensate for when your opponent KnJs out of yer fancy combos. Why are you complaining?



Because simplifying something that's too easy to begin with is silly.

And I'd hardly call it complaining: more like stating a silly fact.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2011)

Fullazare said:


>


that look awesome.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 7, 2011)

MY BODY IS READY. BRING ON KCM NARUTO!


----------



## Prototype (Dec 7, 2011)

While I do like the new look of VotE, there's something just more appealing to me about the Storm 1 version. The atmosphere seemed more appropriate then than now, I suppose.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

Prototype said:


> While I do like the new look of VotE, there's something just more appealing to me about the Storm 1 version. The atmosphere seemed more appropriate then than now, I suppose.



I just don't like the idea that VotE is always played on a stupid platform while fighting on the water would be much cooler. Besides, VotE actually needs an upper and a lower stage just like the hidden rain village


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2011)

Did OTK naruto do a new move in one of the pics?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2011)

Since KCM Naruto seems to be an awakening do you think the version of Naruto that changes into him will use Sage Mode for a couple of regular attacks?


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 7, 2011)

I really hope they don't have awakened chars as payables.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 7, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I really hope they don't have awakened chars as payables.


I wouldn't mind if it's a seperate mode like how you can fight without supports. A mode where you can choose to play as an awakened character would be nice.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I just don't like the idea that VotE is always played on a stupid platform while fighting on the water would be much cooler. Besides, VotE actually needs an upper and a lower stage just like the hidden rain village



I totally agree with this.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 7, 2011)

^ then, has someone emailed CC2 about this yet?


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^ then, has someone emailed CC2 about this yet?



I believe that's too late for UNSG but I'll be sure to let them know about it for the main deal, UNS3!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Because simplifying something that's too easy to begin with is silly.
> 
> And I'd hardly call it complaining: more like stating a silly fact.



Stating anything in this thread is considered complaining, I find that silly as well.



Fullazare said:


>



The KCM pics look wow :amazed But I'm still wondering what type of movesest he's going to have.. will his speed feat be involved? Because if we have another triangle + x = teleport character...  That can't work for Naruto anyways, he specifically moves in a linear path. I'm interested to see how this plays out


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ..What? Even easier?


Actually making it easier is a penalty because...

1. KnJ is limited to 4 consecutive chances.
2. Easier KnJ'ing means using up those chances faster.
3. You can KnJ after an attack hits to recover, but still sustain damage from the attack itself.

It encourages KnJ to be a 'get out of attack free' card to people, but at a not-so-free price if done wrong.


Daftvirgin said:


> I just don't like the idea that VotE is always played on a stupid platform while fighting on the water would be much cooler. Besides, VotE actually needs an upper and a lower stage just like the hidden rain village


I always hated the way the VoTE was implemented in UNS1, and it should've been on the water from the beginning.


----------



## Rama (Dec 8, 2011)

Saw the pics, KCM Naruto looks awesome(although his eyes should be red not orange).


----------



## slickcat (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah I agree the Naruto that switches to KCM should come with new combos. I main Naruto so I d like to see something new, since sasuke is getting new ones.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 8, 2011)

Well we saw that Naruto has a new move (clone throwing) a while ago and maybe our assumption that it was a new move was wrong and we actually just have a new Naruto who awakens into KCM Naruto...


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 8, 2011)

Even though it seems that most of the returning characters are just being copied and pasted from Storm 1 and 2, what characters can we expect to actually have updated or altered movesets to some degree? 

I imagine Naruto, Sasuke, Tobi and Kisame will all be a bit different, but I'm not sure who else to expect to be altered/updated.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 8, 2011)

Jaruka said:


> Well we saw that Naruto has a new move (clone throwing) a while ago and maybe our assumption that it was a new move was wrong and we actually just have a new Naruto who awakens into KCM Naruto...



That's even better. New Naruto = whole new moveset, correct? That'd be an interesting turn of events


----------



## Scizor (Dec 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's even better. New Naruto = whole new moveset, correct? That'd be an interesting turn of events



I sure hope that's the case.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's even better. New Naruto = whole new moveset, correct? That'd be an interesting turn of events


Seems like it. It'll most likely be like how there are a few different Sasukes. We'll most likely have Pre-Timeskip Naruto, Early Post-Timeskip Naruto, Rasenshuriken Naruto, Sage Naruto, new Naruto who has KCM awakening and a couple of Sage mode moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's even better. New Naruto = whole new moveset, correct? That'd be an interesting turn of events



yes new move-set..

Jutsu: Rasengan 
Ougi: Rasengan variant


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2011)

DAMN YOU JAGA!!!!!!!! 

I don't know why but i REALLY really like this news alot because atleast now this means japan isn't CC2's primary focus on listening to first besides english....even though the facebook thing already proved that notion.  

I smell jutsu clashes coming even sooner!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 8, 2011)

I sent them a longass suggestion list


----------



## Prototype (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I'll give them this: At least they're in touch with the fans. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, thinking of KCM Naruto made me think of the prospect of a Naruto vs. Kyūbi boss battle in the future.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ah feedback, I just hope that people don't start so many ridiculous demands that CC2 shuts the thing down.

You hear that thread goers? Don't go all bat-shit insane with suggestions.

But you probably don't care...


----------



## Alicia (Dec 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I sent them a longass suggestion list



Could you list the stuff you've suggested here? So we can see what has been already suggested and what not. I really want VotE to change into a water stage instead of a platform.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2011)

I've sent them quite a list, too.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> But you probably don't care...



You'll find fans are mostly blind to logic and modesty.

Like how Twilight fans don't understand that they're supporting one woman's choice between necrophilia and bestiality...blind blind blind


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 9, 2011)

This is what I sent them, hope you guys agree 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hello developers of Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations!

I have only a few requests for this game as I feel it was near-perfect with your previous game 'Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2'. The only additions I would really like to the game is to have more 'rare' characters such as Dozu and the Sound Ninja and also for a 'real' Madara to be added, I loved Tobi's awakening in Storm 2 and would like that to be permanent but most of all would be the next three points:

1) Customisable Jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu! It would be amazing if we could select both of these and for the Ultimate Jutsu to change when we want it to rather than when the costume changes, of course the customisable Jutsu would hopefully be implemented for Support characters too as it was for your first Storm game. This would mean that you could consolidate some characters such as Sage/Hokage Naruto into one character and add special options to change the costume. I feel with the Ninja War arc fast approaching (possible for Storm 3?) it would be great to have this system as we could then choose the costume of the Allied Shinobi Forces for all the characters! It would also be nice if you could find a way to implement two Jutsu per character as this would add some variety and keep the game interesting rather than just finding a way to counter one Jutsu and keep that strategy for the remainder of the game. Also, whilst talking about costumes I feel that I should mention my want for many costumes per character, these would include things such as Hidan in an Akatsuki costume or alternatively Itachi without his cloak or perhaps in his Anbu outfit.

2) Able to select awakenings or transformations at the start of battle (at least in offline mode)! Though to counter this you may need to weaken them if they are chosen at the start so that it's more balanced. I say this because in the original Storm game you were able to select transformations from the start and I loved playing as Curse Mark Mode 2 Sasuke. Whilst mentioning awakenings I should add how there is a fan wish for many new summons or awakenings such as Orochimaru's 8-headed Snake and Gamabunta. Perhaps summons could be played like smaller versions of boss-battles. The same would go for Hidan, he had a very cool transformation in the story mode of Storm 2 but we never got to play it or see it outside of the story, it would be nice if you could also keeps his old transformation and thus allow us to select awakenings and/or transformations for our characters that add new stats, Jutsu or skills and thus become very diverse and you don't know quite what to expect when fighting someone online.

3) Return inputs and overblown effects for Ultimate Jutsu, I loved how in the original Storm and Ultimate Ninja games there was a chance to counter the Ultimate Jutsu rather than just be hit with it and suffer the damage, also I enjoyed the over-the-top effects we saw with the Ultimate Jutsu such as Sasuke's 'Curse Mark Chidori'

Thank you for the chance to suggest ideas to you


----------



## Si Style (Dec 9, 2011)

What I sent;


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Sound 4 available as playable characters

- Awakenings playable from start of the match as full characters (I think the lack of ultimate is a suitable handicap to keep balance) Awakenings get a suitable boost of strength - keep this for the normal in-match ascension process, but if you choose to start and finish a battle as an awakening, you lose that strength boost.

- A long range and short range jutsu per character, jutsu variety is nice. Curse Seal 2 Sasuke has both Chidori as his jutsu and Katon as his chakra kunai. I think this theme should be applied everywhere, even if it's just the illusion of another jutsu.

- Charged jutsu getting a new animation/variant was great idea.

- Tag team option with your support characters - include special entrance attacks (See Street Fighter vs Tekken/Marvel vs Capcom). Gives the idea of working in a 3 man cell.

- Interactive stages. Part of Naruto's battles are using the surroundings. There should be obstacles on stages to add another dimension to the fight. Whether its debris or deadwood that gets kicked around or slightly changes your trajectory if you didn't aim properly. It can be as simple as a couple of bushes in the middle of a forest stage or as complicated as altering terrain so players can get to higher ground.
Naturally, include some stages with nothing in case people don't want to play this; maybe even have "obstacles" as an option people chose and in what amount for every stage?  

- When selecting a support character, there should be the option of "defense", "auxillary", "short attack", "long attack"

Defense: An ultimate defense that shields you character from harm. Also gives a few seconds to regroup
Auxillary: Status inducing attack (paralysis, stun, sleep, Lowered attack etc)
Short attack: Short range attack
Long attack: Long range attack

Naturally these are custom to each characters ability. Using an example of Gaara;

Defense: Shield of Shukaku
Auxillary: Slow opponent by restricting movement with sand
Short attack: Sand coffin
Long attack: Sand bullet

These abilities should be better among different characters, but only subtly so. For instance, Orochimaru's defensive support would be Rashoumon gate (Doesn't crumble as easily as other defense jutsu, appears a second longer than other defenses, large defensive surface area, full view obstructed) and Shino's would be a bug wall (Bugs will dissipate against fire moves, does not last against stronger moves, Can still see Shino's movements), on the other hand Shino's auxillary might be bug poison which would be better than Orochimaru's snake venom (Takes more damage, lasts longer).

It basically adds a whole new level of tactical play to Naruto and I believe this to be the theme of every battle in the series. It's not about who can hit hardest, it's about outsmarting your opponent with tactics and I think you'd have a genuine stand alone title if you could capture this.

If I can give an example - If you have your first player as Naruto, with Kankuro (set to "Auxillary") and 3rd Hokage (Set to "Defense") as support. One move you can implement is having the 3rd set up a mud wall, from behind here, Naruto charges an Oodama Rasengan and sends out Kankuro's Smoke bombs as a distraction. In the confusion, you now have a cloak hiding the tactic you intend to implement. Naruto can burst through the smoke and release a powerful attack.
However, Naruto fights are also about how you react to your opponents tactic. If you are on the receiving end of said attack, why not have Sai (Set to "auxillary") set up an ink clone of your first player (Sakura), while the first player itself evades the smoke bombs. Your opponent (In this case Naruto) is drawn to the clone and his attack fails. Meanwhile the receiving team sets up Jiraiya (set to "long range") to perform a frog stomp to down Naruto. In this time, Sakura has had plenty of time to regroup and make her way to Naruto to resume the battle.




Can I make a suggestion to people who submit suggestions. Do not write reams of text, CC2 will get 1000s of these - Make a point in as few words as possible. If a concept needs explaining, space it out and make the opening sentence compelling enough to make the analyzer want to continue. 

Put your shortest points first so the document doesn't look too bulky, chances are your first points will give the impression of whether your perspective on ideas is too unrealistic and they won't read your larger points. Which leads me to - be realistic!! and if you can't be realistic, at least be logical or interesting.

Where do you think the phrase "tl;dr" comes from? People get turned off by your wordy lengths. Keep it simple.


----------



## Rama (Dec 9, 2011)

:/ I cant send my list, I had some great ideas.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 9, 2011)

I wish CC2 adopt a battle system like the following:

- base jutsu (hold button = stronger version of jutsu or similar jutsu or, depending on character, jump + jutsu = different jutsu; ie: Itachi's hosenka tsumabeni instead of great fireball)
- combos and/or grabs (= jutsu depending on character; ie: Deidara's grab = centipede clay bomb / Raikage's combo ending with Guillotine drop, etc.)
- base ultimate jutsu
- awakening jutsu
- awakening ultimate jutsu

They should also make awakening modes less haxxed; for instance, removing the numbing/dazing of the attacked character (when stars around their head) and instead make the damage bigger even when blocking awakened combos.
Finally, I reckon OP awakening modes such as gates and Susano'o should take some life out of the characters (much like poisoning effectS).

The closer the game is to the anime, the better for me.


----------



## Rama (Dec 9, 2011)

can you guys take some of my ideas and sending them I really cant send my list.

Remove- Customizable Substitution Logs-Pointless  

Add- Character Skins- Instead of substitution logs we can unlock character clothes.

Add- Choosing Music- Lets us choose different music for the match, it really helps set the mood of the battle. 

Add- Hero Level Reward- Reaching that level should be awarded with some special item, card or clothes. 

thats just something that I would like to be in the game or future games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2011)

gameplay mechanics that doesn't suck


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 9, 2011)

I find it weird that they are asking for feedback at this time, If it's for Generations. The game should be near completion if it's coming out in Japan in February. I like that CC2 is making so much effort to listen to fans though


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 9, 2011)

You guys should request different outfits for characters.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 9, 2011)

the smartest thing will be to, compile everyones wants into one letter and then we shuffle it refine it, and add the name of the forums involved. rather than individual letters. I think its something to note.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 9, 2011)

for me the most important thing for the game its putting asura for asuras wrath as a guess charater XD and some changes for Vote


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 9, 2011)

vanhellsing said:


> for me the *most important* thing for the game its *putting asura for asuras wrath as a guess charater* XD and some changes for Vote



No offense but I think this would suck.
I would rage my eyes off if CC2 didn't want to put Dosu, Hiruko Sasori, Kurenai, Anko, Shizune and the Sound 4 in the game and instead waste a new slot for a guest character.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 9, 2011)

vanhellsing said:


> for me the most important thing for the game its putting asura for asuras wrath as a guess charater XD and some changes for Vote


Haseo would  be better choise.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 9, 2011)

vanhellsing said:


> for me the most important thing for the game its putting asura for asuras wrath as a guess charater XD and some changes for Vote


I think if we get a new guest character it should be someone from Shonen Jump (like Goku or Luffy) or a ninja from a fighting game (Raven from Tekken would be nice since Lars was the previous guest).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2011)

Kenshin himura would be a splendid candidate as a guest character for the game.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone notice how on their website they say they're taking suggestions for *new mechanics*? They're getting sick and tired of hearing people say "add this character" or "add that character".. they want improvements to their work, not requests for characters we know won't be added by now..


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Anyone notice how on their website they say they're taking suggestions for *new mechanics*? They're getting sick and tired of hearing people say "add this character" or "add that character".. they want improvements to their work, not requests for characters we know won't be added by now..


I'm not sending them my guest character suggestions. I'm discussing them here.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 9, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I'm not sending them my guest character suggestions. I'm discussing them here.



I was not referring to you.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 9, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I find it weird that they are asking for feedback at this time, If it's for Generations. The game should be near completion if it's coming out in Japan in February. I like that CC2 is making so much effort to listen to fans though



Well the feedback could be used for the next Storm game.


Edit: Oh and some minor feedback could still be added to Generations in the form of slight code tweaks that wouldn't take too much time to do.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I was not referring to you.


I thought you meant all of us since we were discussing guest characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, any new info?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker how many times have you gotten banned......?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Far more then I care to remember.

I should stop speaking my opinion freely.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Far more then I care to remember.
> 
> I should stop speaking my opinion freely.



Bullshet, continue to do so! These mods can't keep us down


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I'm like a step away from a perm. 

It wouldn't be so bad if they _actually_ responded to me in the Court section, but they ignore me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe you should keep it on the downlow for a bit, i don't want you to get perma banned dude.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll try, Uchiha wankers just _really_ get on my nerves sometimes, think I'm done with the telegrams.


----------



## Rama (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'll try, *Uchiha wankers* just _really_ get on my nerves sometimes, think I'm done with the telegrams.



the worst of the worst


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'll try, Uchiha wankers just _really_ get on my nerves sometimes, think I'm done with the telegrams.



You should know when not to flame dude


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You should know when not to flame dude


I know, but they deserve it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'll try, Uchiha wankers just _really_ get on my nerves sometimes, think I'm done with the telegrams.



Uggg...the uchiha tards?  That must suck.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'll try, Uchiha wankers just _really_ get on my nerves sometimes, think I'm done with the telegrams.



yeah, those uchi-tard feggot turds need to know their place 

By the way, who loves my set? wankwankwankwankwank


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> yeah, those uchi-tard feggot turds need to know their place
> 
> By the way, who loves my set? wankwankwankwankwank


Better not talk like that, you might get banned. 

Your set is quite epic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 10, 2011)

I like your sasuke avy alot Aeion. 

Anyone like my badass new sig?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 10, 2011)

all  versions of Sasuke better be over powered.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Better not talk like that, you might get banned.
> 
> Your set is quite epic.



That'll be another unjust ban left unsolved 

and thank you 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> I like your sasuke avy alot Aeion.
> 
> Anyone like my badass new sig?



Wai, thank you  Kenshin is always sick as a sig


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

Ben Tennyson said:


> all  versions of Sasuke better be over powered.


Why is that?



Aeion said:


> That'll be another unjust ban left unsolved


We get banned far too often.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> We get banned far too often.



That we do, my great comrade. That we do..


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 10, 2011)

Kankuro using Sasori as a puppet anyone?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 10, 2011)

I could see that happening.

I'd prefer him using Sasori as his awakening.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 10, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Kankuro using Sasori as a puppet anyone?


that most likely a yes.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2011)

Kankuro was the best puppet user.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Kankuro's Scorpion puppet is for UNS3.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah. Sasori-Kankuro was during the war.. during the kage summit it wasn't officially introduced.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 10, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah. Sasori-Kankuro was during the war.. during the kage summit it wasn't officially introduced.



Not officially, but it was definitely there. It would be cool if they gave Kankuro a string in his moveset that showed a cloaked Sasori puppet using an attack.


Something that emulates this moment a bit, and gives a preview to what a Kankuro with Sasori puppets can do in UNS3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2011)

only an idiot would not catch that


----------



## Rama (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont know if Kankuro with Sasori will be used tho, Chunnin Vest Minato had the same moves so I don't see them putting much effort on Kankuro.


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 11, 2011)

Ugh..New scan?



*EDIT:* Just click the link ,since pic won't show in spoilers for me


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty cool scan, I wonder how RM Naruto will handle.


----------



## Rama (Dec 11, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Ugh..New scan?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Just click the link ,since pic won't show in spoilers for me



Nice, I wish I could read Japanese, I really want to know what that little window chart behind Naruto kicking Sasuke is.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Ugh..New scan?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Just click the link ,since pic won't show in spoilers for me



Nothing too new or exciting


----------



## Jaga (Dec 11, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Ugh..New scan?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Just click the link ,since pic won't show in spoilers for me





Skywalker said:


> Pretty cool scan, I wonder how RM Naruto will handle.




YAA NEW SCAN! RM Naruto looks like he can do the teleport thing like Minato. lolol that would be haxly awesome!


----------



## Samehada (Dec 11, 2011)

With RM Naruto...that means it goes to at least the Turtle Island part of the story which then means *I get to finally use Great Shark Bullet* on all my enemies! Anyone else think that move will be a perfect power up for Kisame? 

This needs to come...Now 

I cannot wait.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 11, 2011)

i wonder if Sasuke EMS will be in.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2011)

Ben Tennyson said:


> i wonder if Sasuke EMS will be in.


He hasn't had any feats in the manga yet, not a chance the game will have it.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> only an idiot would not catch that



That goes back to what I said, it wasn't technically official

What's more definite, that link you showed or this?



You tell me... Sure we got one measly panel of him during the 5 Kage Summit arc but with what feats? How are they going to make one panel into an entire moveset with jutsu/ougis? Only an idiot would not understand that 



Lishenron said:


> Ugh..New scan?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Just click the link ,since pic won't show in spoilers for me



Scans look great, on the other hand. I'm getting really excited for KCM Naruto, he's looking intense 

By the way, anyone notice that picture at the bottom showing all the countries' ninja with Naruto at the front? If you look closely you can see *Danzo* standing  beside KillerBee


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep, looks like Danzo is in this game afterall.
You can also see Temari's new outfit (from the Kage summit Arc)

Edit: Or is that just Sakura standing beside Danzo ?


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 11, 2011)

The scan also talks about Item customization, you can now replace Naruto's Ramen for exemple with other Items.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if the item customization is just apart of the online modes, or can it be done in the offline vs. and story mode as well?


----------



## Si Style (Dec 11, 2011)

Also pretty much confirms that Kyubbi Naruto is an awakening


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That goes back to what I said, it wasn't technically official
> 
> What's more definite, that link you showed or this?




its as if you're saying we'll get an awakening mode in UNS3 

he'll probably have that panel as a jutsu


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 11, 2011)

Aeion said:


> By the way, anyone notice that picture at the bottom showing all the countries' ninja with Naruto at the front? If you look closely you can see *Danzo* standing  beside KillerBee


Isn't that picture for Impact? It's got a different title by it.

Either way it's clear Danzo will be playable anyway. We don't need an accidental leak to know that. That said I'd like to see how he is in the game soon. Maybe a Christmas or New Years reveal?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Isn't that picture for Impact? It's got a different title by it.
> 
> Either way it's clear Danzo will be playable anyway. We don't need an accidental leak to know that. That said I'd like to see how he is in the game soon. Maybe a Christmas or New Years reveal?



That's what I thought too but the character's roughly seem awfully familiar to Storm. Plus if you notice the stage they're in, that's Forest (Night time) from Storm 2.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 11, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Ugh..New scan?


This scan should confirm some fresh news : 
- The "EX rank battle", a versus mode where we can choose our items, our supports and maybe their jutsu ( this last feature is to be confirmed ).

- The opening of the game will be revealed at the Jump Festa 2012 next weekend, with many surprises.

- We can barely see Danz? on the bottom image, near Killer Bee.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 11, 2011)

Is that really Danzo? It looks like it could be Mifune, which may make more sense to be standing near the Raikage since he's a general as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Is that really Danzo? It looks like it could be Mifune, which may make more sense to be standing near the Raikage since he's a general as well.



I'm sure it's Danzo. You can see his dark clothes at the bottom with his white top. Also looking at the head you can see the white bandages. And you'll notice that only his left arm is visible, and it's white sleeve. His right arm is hard to see, if its seen at all, indicating that it's hidden under his robes like in the manga.

Also, beside the Raikage is the Mizukage, and I think beside her is the Tsuchikage (I can see a lot of green). This probably shows that all the kages are standing together (theme of 5 Kage Summit). It'd be kind of.. out of place is Mifune is standing next to Raikage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2011)

We get to chose our own items now?  sweet! and i hope the "last feature" happens to be jutsu clashes.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2011)

They better add clashing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2011)

Is that a third health bar i see on the RM vs sasuke pic? because it might be another green one.....


----------



## Jaga (Dec 11, 2011)

new article...


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 11, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Isn't that picture for Impact? It's got a different title by it.
> 
> Either way it's clear Danzo will be playable anyway. We don't need an accidental leak to know that. That said I'd like to see how he is in the game soon. Maybe a Christmas or New Years reveal?


I  believe thats the the opening sequence of Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations. So yeah it confirmes danzo

It says in the new article and it will be played at jump fest

"Going back to the thumbnail of the Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations opening sequence – the actual opening will be on display, playing at Jump Festa. It’s said there will be many surprised associated with the opening and the game itself. One obvious reveal seems to be that of characters. You’ll note Danzo is standing next to Killer Bee and Sakura in that thumbnail along with what look to be Akastuki members at the opposite side."


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope we can switch supports around to being playable during battles.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2011)

^ How would that work?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 11, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> ^ How would that work?



Probably like MvC3, tap the shoulder buttons to call out a support and hold the shoulder button to actually switch characters.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't wait to see the opening and the reveals that come with it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 12, 2011)

I will cry from happines if Uchiha Madara (Real/Edo) is in the opening 

-LS-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

yes.. add X-factor as well


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2011)

*that'd be too epic if Real Madara is in the game
*​


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2011)

DO WANT.
Sounds awesome.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 12, 2011)

"Move cancelling takes 1/5 of your chakra bar". Anyone consider this good or bad?  Answers may obviously vary... Though they say it may be tweaked.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> "Move cancelling takes 1/5 of your chakra bar". Anyone consider this good or bad?  Answers may obviously vary... Though they say it may be tweaked.



It would be ridiculous if it didn't cost you anything.
If that wasn't the case, I'd see infinites at the horizon (or just really broken combos)


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> "Move cancelling takes 1/5 of your chakra bar". Anyone consider this good or bad?  Answers may obviously vary... Though they say it may be tweaked.



Well even though they say you can cancel into an ougi or any other move, all of it will still cost you chakra.

I mean how much chakra does an ougi use up again? Trying to do both could deplete every bit of chakra, which isn't good if the attempted ougi fails.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 12, 2011)

1/5 of the chakra bar seems perfect to me. Not too costly, but not broken.

Also, welcome back Skywalker.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well even though they say you can cancel into an ougi or any other move, all of it will still cost you chakra.
> 
> I mean how much chakra does an ougi use up again? Trying to do both could deplete every bit of chakra, which isn't good if the attempted ougi fails.



A succesful ougi costs almost the entire chakra bar, leaving about 1/5.
A failed ougi, however, costs about 1/3 of your chakara bar.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well even though they say you can cancel into an ougi or any other move, all of it will still cost you chakra.
> 
> I mean how much chakra does an ougi use up again? Trying to do both could deplete every bit of chakra, which isn't good if the attempted ougi fails.



But this feature will most likely spawn combos into ougis.

As long as every character'll be able to do them, it'll be fine, I guess.
But if only characters with faster/short distance ougis will be able to combo into an ougi, those'll be the characters we'll most likely see on ranked online.

Don't get me wrong: I'd love to see some awesome combos (into ougis), as long as they take at least some skill.

But I'm calling it: 0-death combos in NUNS


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It would be ridiculous if it didn't cost you anything.
> If that wasn't the case, I'd see infinites at the horizon (or just really broken combos)



Yeah but remember, the minute you run out of chakra we resort back to phase 1, combos you can't stop.. I'm wondering if 1/5 is too much chakra or too little.. I'm on the fence for this one



bigduo209 said:


> Well even though they say you can cancel into an ougi or any other move, all of it will still cost you chakra.
> 
> I mean how much chakra does an ougi use up again? Trying to do both could deplete every bit of chakra, which isn't good if the attempted ougi fails.



Well, if you're going to use the cancelling as a form of attack, then you're correct. But as a form of evasion/defense there could be more dire situations. In your case though, there's always that bowl of ramen you could use in the blink of an eye, characters can choose their ninja tools now, right? 



Prototype said:


> 1/5 of the chakra bar seems perfect to me. Not too costly, but not broken.
> 
> Also, welcome back Skywalker.



I kind of agree with this. For now I'm gonna say it's not too much, but not too broken as well. We'll see as things later play out (maybe during the tourney on the 17th/18th


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah but remember, the minute you run out of chakra we resort back to phase 1, combos you can't stop.. I'm wondering if 1/5 is too much chakra or too little.. I'm on the fence for this one



If what I think'll happen happens, losing 1/5 of chakra each time you cancel'll be good, I guess.

1/4 might be even better, but keep in mind that you most likely will not be able to cancel a combo twice and then have enough chakra left for another cancel and an ougi.

I think the 1/5 balances it out nicely; you'll have to plan/master your combos.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

Choosing Items: CC2 will probably just apply the number limit of certain items similar to Storm 2's story mode. And I hope they add back the chakra-sealing tag for kicks.



Daftvirgin said:


> A succesful ougi costs almost the entire chakra bar, leaving about 1/5.
> A failed ougi, however, costs about 1/3 of your chakara bar.


Hmm... well then I guess it's completely possible to pull it off. I think CC2 should at least lower the ougi damage to compensate for using this kind of tatic. Or least add


Aeion said:


> Well, if you're going to use the cancelling as a form of attack, then you're correct. But as a form of evasion/defense there could be more dire situations. In your case though, there's always that bowl of ramen you could use in the blink of an eye, characters can choose their ninja tools now, right?


Using ramen to recover chakra would negate the cancel right? I mean you'd be canceling into using an item, taking away the surprise of canceling into an ougi.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Also, welcome back Skywalker.


Thank you, I'm going to try to last over a month back this time. 

Anyways, not sure how I feel about the whole move canceling thing, at least until I see it for myself.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 12, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Using ramen to recover chakra would negate the cancel right? I mean you'd be canceling into using an item, taking away the surprise of canceling into an ougi.



Well, in Storm 2, there was a complex technique that would allow you to string a combo into an ougi right away.. though many times the problem was timing and making sure you had enough chakra.. A simple scenario would be being able to land an upwards combo (a combo that will conclude with the opponent being airborne) so that while they're descending, you initiate an ougi, problem was having enough chakra, or allowing your combo to stop.. Well, with this combo canceller, you can cancel your combo fast enough to _use_  a chakra recoverer to land that combo-ougi. Get it? If you don't, it's alright, because I'm pretty sure that will be awfully common in Generations, new strategies will suffice like mad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

depleting all your chakra for 70-75% damage is a steal though


----------



## Rama (Dec 12, 2011)

So cancels cost chakra huh? well it makes sense, we dont want people to rely too much on it.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> depleting all your chakra for 70-75% damage is a steal though



So in this case KnJ is something positive.

Edit: 7200th post =P


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2011)

I just heard CC2 confirming Survival Mode in their facebook account!


----------



## Jaga (Dec 12, 2011)

yahoooo!!


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2011)

Been waiting for something like that, pretty neat.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 12, 2011)

Survival Mode sounds like an interesting concept. I wonder how many opponents you'll face in it. 

I'm also not getting too overly excited about this new trailer.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

YES! Finally, it's nice to see them expanding into other modes.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 13, 2011)

Like the entry about survival mode on Saiyanisland said: we have a lot of footage to look forward to.

Awesome.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Survival mode? Good, good...  We obviously need a training mode to support this.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 13, 2011)

how does a survival mode work in a fighting game?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> how does a survival mode work in a fighting game?


In the fighting games I've played you keep fighting opponents until your health runs out.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> how does a survival mode work in a fighting game?



Is that a joke?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Is that a joke?



No it's me trolling


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, more modes please!


----------



## Face (Dec 13, 2011)

So are they going to allow people to play the game at Jump Festa?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 13, 2011)

This is good news; one seems to only need the codes, so people can just post the codes online for everyone to benefit from.


----------



## Rama (Dec 13, 2011)

Tournament mode and Survival mode, this game is gonna be so beast.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope there are more modes, survival sounds fun. With all these new modes it makes me hopeful that they at least add a more in depth customization for vs, even if it's only offline.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This is good news; one seems to only need the codes, so people can just post the codes online for everyone to benefit from.



I dunno. I'm still a little skeptical of this whole card thing  The president of CC2 said everything will be ingame last time I asked, but it seems even he wasn't too fond on the ideas the dev team was brewing up..


----------



## Scizor (Dec 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I dunno. I'm still a little skeptical of this whole card thing  The president of CC2 said everything will be ingame last time I asked, but it seems even he wasn't too fond on the ideas the dev team was brewing up..



I doubt they'll make it really important as it's just something extra for the fans and their wallets


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope they make an online tournament mode as well, that's actually popular.

Unlike the DBZ ones which were always dead.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I hope they make an online tournament mode as well, that's actually popular.
> 
> Unlike the DBZ ones which were always dead.



You thought the tournament modes were offline? 

Wait.. are they?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I believe they are, but confirmation would be nice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2011)

It could be for online too ya know.


----------



## Rama (Dec 13, 2011)

It should be for online, I see no point in fighting a tournament with computers.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 13, 2011)

I was thinking about the Opening Intro that they will show us and reveal new unconfirmed characters and I was thinking maybe the intro will show events from the very first arc to the latest arc in the anime..

I think that the opening will be like Naruto & Co Fighting Zabuza and Haku and then move on to Narutos next fights like figthing characters from the chuunin exam and one thing I think is that as we know that the 1st Hokage and 2nd Hokage are playable we might see this in the intro Orochimaru (+ 1st & 2nd Hokage) fighting Hiruzen the 3rd Hokage confirming him as playable.. I think that is how we will know that!

I am 100% certain that Hiruzen the 3rd Hokage and Kimimaro will be playable since they were playable in Storm 1 and they have shown more than 1st and 2nd Hokage 

-LS-

EDIT: I was thinking more like that they will show a glimps of Narutos every fight until now and that's when we will see Hiruzen


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I was thinking about the Opening Intro that they will show us and reveal new unconfirmed characters *and I was thinking maybe the intro will show events from the very first arc to the latest arc in the anime..*



You mean like what they've been doing for every intro in the Storm series?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2011)

CC2 confirmed on twitter that you can pick different jutsus with supports! 

"@cc2information 
Cyberconnect2 JUMP revealed that there will be a custom Rank Match mode in Generations, where you can pick ninja tools & support types of your choice!
11 Dec ? Migle__ Miguel 
@ @cc2information what do you mean with support types?
12 Dec ?
 cc2information Cyberconnect2 
@ @Migle__ Type of support characters's action!23 hours ago 
 bernnaz Bernardo Moreira 
@ @cc2information @Migle__ like in storm 1? supports had diferent jutsu
10 hours ago in reply to ↑  
 @cc2information 
Cyberconnect2 @bernnaz @Migle__ Yep! you will find out more as you see more information revealed! : )"

And here's this for more of the info:


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 13, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 confirmed on twitter that you can pick different jutsus with supports!
> 
> "@cc2information
> Cyberconnect2 JUMP revealed that there will be a custom Rank Match mode in Generations, where you can pick ninja tools & support types of your choice!
> ...



Great!

This should also mean each character has multiple jutsus to choose from, or that means each character can use a 2nd jutsu mid-fight.


----------



## Rama (Dec 14, 2011)

and CC2 keeps on giving and if all characters have multiple jutsus the it must be an option before the match, since people who played the demo should had notice a second jutsu in the new gameplay.  Still 2 jutsus in batlle might be new game mechanic they added which is cool too, either way works for me.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 confirmed on twitter that you can pick different jutsus with supports!
> 
> "@cc2information
> Cyberconnect2 JUMP revealed that there will be a custom Rank Match mode in Generations, where you can pick ninja tools & support types of your choice!
> ...



That's cool.

This game's looking awesome.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 14, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Great!
> 
> This should also mean each character has multiple jutsus to choose from, or that means each character can use a 2nd jutsu mid-fight.



It doenst really say that, maybe they just mean you can choose youre support character. Because theyre stuck to your you character now, like when you pick the pre time skip narutO, youre support will be sakura and sasuke. I dont think they mean that support character have different jutsu, ill only believe that when the qeustion will be asked straightforward: will a supportcharacter have multiple jutsu? .. If they will say yes to that qeustion, then i will be a belieber.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 14, 2011)

Rama said:


> It should be for online, I see no point in fighting a tournament with computers.


Who said anything about computers? Offline tournament mode is perfect for an anime club to play.


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 14, 2011)

This game can potentially surpass Budokai Tenkaichi 3 as the best anime fighter of all time if things keep going in this direction for the better.


----------



## Rama (Dec 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Who said anything about computers? Offline tournament mode is perfect for an anime club to play.



what do you mean anime club?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2011)

nick65 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It doenst really say that, maybe they just mean you can choose youre support character. Because theyre stuck to your you character now, like when you pick the pre time skip narutO, youre support will be sakura and sasuke. I dont think they mean that support character have different jutsu, ill only believe that when the qeustion will be asked straightforward: will a supportcharacter have multiple jutsu? .. If they will say yes to that qeustion, then i will be a belieber.


In previous games we could choose which support character to use, but them telling us that would be pretty redundant. Also it was asked if he meant a similar option to Storm 1 (when characters had multiple jutsus), and the CC2 guy clarified it with a "Yep!".

It's true he said we'd get more information at a later point (which means there's some additional details), but outside of that it seems to have been confirmed.


GunX2 said:


> This game can potentially surpass Budokai Tenkaichi 3 as the best anime fighter of all time if things keep going in this direction for the better.


I won't say that for sure, but this or Storm 3 could do the trick.


Rama said:


> what do you mean anime club?


I think he means local group of anime lovers who can play in an offline tournament mode.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm sure the shishi-rendan group would appreciate it as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 14, 2011)

Rama said:


> what do you mean anime club?


A club where people watch anime together. Sometimes the one I go to would have video game tournement.

Honestly sometimes it seems like people have forgotten you can play multiplayer offline.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 14, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I believe they are, but confirmation would be nice.



It has been confirmed some long weeks ago that Tournament Mode for this game will be Online and Offline.



So thus far: 

Story Mode
Versus Mode (Offline)
Tournament Mode (Offline)
Survival Mode (Offline)
Online Mode (Having Rival Battles, Ranked Battles, Online Tournament Mode)

Glad to see CC2 improving replay value and adding much more content within their series


----------



## Rama (Dec 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> A club where people watch anime together. Sometimes the one I go to would have video game tournement.
> 
> Honestly sometimes it seems like people have forgotten you can play multiplayer offline.



ah, I don't go those things, anyway I would like tournaments to be online that way everybody can enjoy it.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 confirmed on twitter that you can pick different jutsus with supports!
> 
> "@cc2information
> Cyberconnect2 JUMP revealed that there will be a custom Rank Match mode in Generations, where you can pick ninja tools & support types of your choice!
> ...



This is a good sign. I have a heavy feeling next week will be very uplifting and.. informing after Jump Festa  This game is taking new heights I never predicted.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 14, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> This game can potentially surpass Budokai Tenkaichi 3 as the best anime fighter of all time if things keep going in this direction for the better.



Surpass Tenkaichi 3? Never.  

However, with these sort of developments, it's certainly a tier above the prior two games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Budokai 3>Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2011)

Naruto isn't surpassing either game anytime soon.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Budokai 3>Tenkaichi 3


Gameplay: Budokai 3
Character selection: Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 14, 2011)

Naruto is Streetfighter worthy


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 14, 2011)

Budakai 3's gameplay was so much better than Tenkaichi's that it hurts.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2011)

I am liking the developments this game has been getting lately. Looking forward to Survival mode.

Do you think it is already too late to give them that English feedback/advices through that link that was posted pages behind?


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this. I love how developers are getting actively involved in the community, asking for suggestions for improvements. Why can't these guys work on DBZ? Then we wouldn't get crap like Ultimate Tenkaichi.
We've still not had a good DBZ game for this generation.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Cooooorrection* this game will never equal street fighter or amy other good fighting game and thats because of the combos. And by that i mean, circle, circle and so on. I doenst even matter if you push
Left or riight circle at the end, cuz only the
Animation changes but nothing else. This is the only reasen why a friend of mine never bougt this game.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This is a good sign. I have a heavy feeling next week will be very uplifting and.. informing after Jump Festa  This game is taking new heights I never predicted.



I feel the same way



Sephiroth said:


> Budokai 3>Tenkaichi 3



I agree



Gaiash said:


> Gameplay: Budokai 3
> Character selection: Tenkaichi 3



Infinite world>all, imo


----------



## Myri (Dec 15, 2011)

Any news on a North American release?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Infinite world>all, imo


The only thing missing from Infinite World was Uub.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 15, 2011)

nick65 said:


> *Cooooorrection* this game will never equal street fighter or amy other good fighting game and thats because of the combos. And by that i mean, circle, circle and so on. I doenst even matter if you push
> Left or riight circle at the end, cuz only the
> Animation changes but nothing else. This is the only reasen why a friend of mine never bougt this game.



Relax brah. I was kidding


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Budokai 3 >>>>>>>> every other DBZ game.


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 15, 2011)

15 second Commercial


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 15, 2011)

Kimmimaro, Danzo and Third Hokage confirmed?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 15, 2011)

Danzou  .
i hope we can see how izanagi works in-game.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Kimmimaro, Danzo and Third Hokage confirmed?


I think I see Shizune in the back too.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 15, 2011)

The supposedly Support characters for Part 1 can be seen - Anko, Shizune... Seems like the Sound 4 are also there near Kimmi.

More interestingly, Temari and Kankuro seem to be in their new digs!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 15, 2011)

I can see these new characters;

Shippuden:
- Danzou

Naruto Part 1:
- Kimmimaro
- Jirobo
- Tayuya
- Sakon/Ukon
- Kidomaru
- Shizune (Tonton)
- Hiruzen

And ofcourse the rest from Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 ;D

-LS-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess I'll go back and look for that link again, maybe it isn't that late to still suggest some couple of things to CC2. 



Lishenron said:


> 15 second Commercial


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I guess I'll go back and look for that link again, maybe it isn't that late to still suggest some couple of things to CC2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.                 


You can see the girl from the sound 4 nex to/behind zabuza



Uploaded with 



Uploaded with


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> 15 second Commercial


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _This_ 



​



looks so boss, imo.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 15, 2011)

March 13th


----------



## Prototype (Dec 15, 2011)

Do I spy Akatsuki cloak Orochimaru with the Part 1 team? He looks to be on Kakashi's right. The hair and skin tone match up very well, but those aren't his typical clothes.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2011)

I hate it when i get fucked in the ass because of a european release date:march 30th? Kill meheheheeeeee


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2011)

nick65 said:


> I hate it when i get fucked in the ass because of a european release date:march 30th? Kill meheheheeeeee



You can always import on the 13th 
Though the functionality of (future) DLC cannot be guaranteed that way.


----------



## Rama (Dec 15, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> 15 second Commercial


----------



## Jaga (Dec 15, 2011)

14 NEW PIX!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 15, 2011)

This game is taking a much more interesting turn then I originally thought, that's for sure.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 15, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> 15 second Commercial


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> More anime style pictures.. But Kakashi is fighting Zabuza? I'm sure that was covered in the original anime.. I thought they were going to do never-before-seen fights that were popularized throughout the series?


I think the anime scenes will start and end the story mode fights. We know there will be multiple story modes so this will most likely be to make up for the usual overworld style.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I think the anime scenes will start and end the story mode fights. We know there will be multiple story modes so this will most likely be to make up for the usual overworld style.



That'd be better then these sluggish in game animations we had in UNS2


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 15, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That'd be better then these sluggish in game animations we had in UNS2



I hope you're not talking about the cutscenes, because that shit was amazing in Storm 2. 

I honestly don't replacing the cutscenes with animation would be an improvement.. it'll take away from the game-feel of Generations.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2011)

For story mode they need to bring back the open world-ness that Storm 1 did. I mean sure UNS2 was open world, but it wasn't quite the same. You couldn't jump through the air, or climb the Hokage's residence anymore. Expand the universe beyond the Hidden Leaf Village with UNS1 story mode gameplay, and I would forever be content.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I hope you're not talking about the cutscenes, because that shit was amazing in Storm 2.
> 
> I honestly don't replacing the cutscenes with animation would be an improvement.. it'll take away from the game-feel of Generations.


What I mean are these kind of animations 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv-9bVRpWWg[/YOUTUBE]


Nathan Drake said:


> For story mode they need to bring back the open world-ness that Storm 1 did. I mean sure UNS2 was open world, but it wasn't quite the same. You couldn't jump through the air, or climb the Hokage's residence anymore. Expand the universe beyond the Hidden Leaf Village with UNS1 story mode gameplay, and I would forever be content.


man UNS2 wasn't open worlded at all I felt like playing FFXIII during my playthrough in story mode. They definitely need to bring back the sand-box style from UNS1


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I hope you're not talking about the cutscenes, because that shit was amazing in Storm 2.
> 
> I honestly don't replacing the cutscenes with animation would be an improvement.. it'll take away from the game-feel of Generations.




But it'll make the pain arc look hot.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But it'll make the pain arc look hot.



Sure 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQrBd0G6wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

That was funny as hell.  d'at wakayabashi. 

btw CC2 responded to the "support jutsu customization" thing. they said  

"Hi all! thanks for checking! My tweet there was meant to say "you can select Support types in the Custom ranked match mode"."


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't wait to hear the voice acting


----------



## Alicia (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I can't wait to hear the voice acting



Judging from the trailer, I think they're actually hiring the original voice acting cast. Kisame and Itachi sound legit to me...

I assume that since the original voice actors are going to say all the catchlines and attack names, then why not let them say the animation sutio pierrot has provided?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2_etvlS3LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

.....................................:rofl  OMFG are they puking or something???


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> For story mode they need to bring back the open world-ness that Storm 1 did. I mean sure UNS2 was open world, but it wasn't quite the same. You couldn't jump through the air, or climb the Hokage's residence anymore. Expand the universe beyond the Hidden Leaf Village with UNS1 story mode gameplay, and I would forever be content.



Storm 1's open world was ass. The camera control was bad, you couldn't walk on walls freely, and there was little to interact with in the village.

The amount of time to get the open-world to work would take the focus off the actual stuff we want in the game. And don't get me started on trying replicate the experience for several different places for the in-game world.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone know if NUNS2's servers will shut down upon release of this game?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2011)

So, like i thought. No customizable justu. No game can be close to perfect i guess...


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 15, 2011)

Why would they?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

But PTS sasuke had pics of him using chidori, fireball, and phoenix flower jutsu.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> For story mode they need to bring back the open world-ness that Storm 1 did. I mean sure UNS2 was open world, but it wasn't quite the same. You couldn't jump through the air, or climb the Hokage's residence anymore. Expand the universe beyond the Hidden Leaf Village with UNS1 story mode gameplay, and I would forever be content.



AGREEEE SIRE

btw, i think izanagi will be an awakening for danzo. atleast by the look of his character model in the picture, you can see that he still has the seal around his arm there. Btw, we do have to consider did some of them will be support, considering that anko and kurenai are in the frame aswell.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Storm 1's open world was ass. The camera control was bad, you couldn't walk on walls freely, and there was little to interact with in the village.
> 
> The amount of time to get the open-world to work would take the focus off the actual stuff we want in the game. And don't get me started on trying replicate the experience for several different places for the in-game world.



Well, someone is _actually_ disappointed with the UNS1 story mode. Can't make everyone happy I guess, CC2.

The main thing I'm looking forward to in Generations (gameplay wise) is them fixing the broken online combat of UNS2. I couldn't tell ya how many times I came across players who stood in one place, tapping R2, and would only attack following up a successful substitution jutsu, with a jutsu of their own. For me, it was unbearable. Anyone else ever come across this?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why would they?



btw CC2 responded to the "support jutsu customization" thing. they said 

"Hi all! thanks for checking! My tweet there was meant to say "you can select Support types in the Custom ranked match mode"."


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 15, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, someone is _actually_ disappointed with the UNS1 story mode. Can't make everyone happy I guess, CC2.
> 
> The main thing I'm looking forward to in Generations (gameplay wise) is them fixing the broken online combat of UNS2. I couldn't tell ya how many times I came across players who stood in one place, tapping R2, and would only attack following up a successful substitution jutsu, with a jutsu of their own. For me, it was unbearable. Anyone else ever come across this?


I did, it is annoying until they run out of chakra and they suck.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

nick65 said:


> btw CC2 responded to the "support jutsu customization" thing. they said
> 
> "Hi all! thanks for checking! My tweet there was meant to say "you can select Support types in the Custom ranked match mode"."



Did you copy me?


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 15, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Hm, so naruto's KCM is going to act like Minato's teleportation?  I think we've experienced enough of those characters in Storm 2.. but did anyone notice that when he's attacking Sasuke, it seems more... 3-dimensional? Or is it just me?


Well RM Naruto does look interesting to play as.   I'm pretty hyped to play as him myself.

I only hope that playing as awakenings in the start of battles are an option like UNS1.


----------



## Rama (Dec 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But PTS sasuke had pics of him using chidori, fireball, and phoenix flower jutsu.



you know characters have a bunch of jutsus is just that you have to finish a combo to see them.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 15, 2011)

We better get Jutsu customization back.. I didn't understand why they removed that feature in UNS2 :S and support customization (jutsu they will use) bring that back aswell..!

-LS-


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Rama said:


> you know characters have a bunch of jutsus is just that you have to finish a combo to see them.



Yes i know, but with PTS sasuke thats different. He displayed 3 of his techniques that weren't regulated through combo use, they were stand-alone jutsus that required a Triangle + Circle to initiate them like how they were in storm 1. I still think we're getting 2 jutsu per characters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2011)

nick65 said:


> .
> 
> 
> You can see the girl from the sound 4 nex to/behind zabuza
> ...



You are right, they are hard to spot but they are there. Thanks. 

As long as they are no longer any more "support" I'll be pleased.



Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _This_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Nice gif too. 



Jaga said:


> March 13th



Glad the game will be coming out not so long after it is out in Japan. With luck it'll arrive to South America ASAP.



Prototype said:


> Do I spy Akatsuki cloak Orochimaru with the Part 1 team? He looks to be on Kakashi's right. The hair and skin tone match up very well, but those aren't his typical clothes.



I actually think it is his usual Oto outfit. He is standing with the Sannin behind the Part I cast.



Aeion said:


> I hope you're not talking about the cutscenes, because that shit was amazing in Storm 2.
> 
> I honestly don't replacing the cutscenes with animation would be an improvement.. it'll take away from the game-feel of Generations.



I agree in a way. I just hope that they don't replace those epic Boss battles cutscenes from Storm 1 and Storm 2 with their anime animation. IMO those should be stuff that you unlock as you get more points or complete some missions, etc.



Nathan Drake said:


> For story mode they need to bring back the open world-ness that Storm 1 did. I mean sure UNS2 was open world, but it wasn't quite the same. You couldn't jump through the air, or climb the Hokage's residence anymore. Expand the universe beyond the Hidden Leaf Village with UNS1 story mode gameplay, and I would forever be content.



Yeah I also liked Storm 1's sand-box free open world system. Since this game is pretty much exploring the Generations theme I thought it'd be cool if CC2 allowed us to explore Kumo, Iwa, Kiri and Suna villages the same way we did back in Storm 1. 

And the chance to explore them all is there: right before we start the Jinchuuriki Confiment arc in the game we could be allowed to see what is going on in the other villages after the Kage Summit. You could main Bee in Kumo and have him throw his swords to the boxes that contain stuff, then main Mei/Choujuro in Iwa and break stuff with Yoton or with Hiramekarei, Gaara in Suna and with him you could throw sand shurikens, Oonoki using Dotons/small Jintons in Iwa, etc.

If they are able to bring that back along with the jutsu clashes feature and the playable Awakenings in the character selection roster, then this game will be sealed for instant awesomeness.

But overall I am happy with these developments, looking forward to the Jump Festa to see what comes out of it.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 15, 2011)

Already posted two pages before, but...
OMG 

All new screen captures from the animated scenes only created for the game... all these screecaps are from the Zabuza arc...















This game will become collector for anime fans, for sure. 

Edit : My only fear is that there will be less blood and violence during these reanimated scenes.
But technically speaking, it seems impressive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

CC2 just answered the question regarding supports/anko, kurenenai, and shizune. Here it is!

"I believe there's no intention to separate support-only from playable in the new commercial. "


----------



## Rama (Dec 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 just answered the question regarding supports/anko, kurenenai, and shizune. Here it is!
> 
> "I believe there's no intention to separate support-only from playable in the new commercial. "



so among the commercial there are some that are support-only?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Idk...the answer seemed to vague to tell if he meant they are/aren't playable.  I'm hoping its the latter....


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 15, 2011)

IMO, it's a little weird that Kakashi, Asuma and Orochimaru are standing with the Part 1 cast, especially Kakashi since young Kakashi is already there. That could mean that the Part 1 versions of Kakashi and Orochimaru are playable, rather than their Storm 2 versions - which may make sense since both characters seemed more diverse and were stronger in Storm 1.

But Asuma??? That seems a little iffy, since Asuma only appeared as a Support in Storm 1 and fully playable in Storm 2. Could it be that CC2 has actually made the other Support characters - Sound 4, Anko, Shizune, Kurenai - in Storm 1 playable just like the First and Second Hokages? Unless it's just so that they could put him next to Kurenai or just expand the Part 1 roster in the opening/ commercial. 

So many questions, yet still so exciting! I really can't wait for this game to drop!!!

EDIT: EXCITING REVEAL FOR KISAME FANS!!!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> IMO, it's a little weird that Kakashi, Asuma and Orochimaru are standing with the Part 1 cast, especially Kakashi since young Kakashi is already there. That could mean that the Part 1 versions of Kakashi and Orochimaru are playable, rather than their Storm 2 versions - which may make sense since both characters seemed more diverse and were stronger in Storm 1.
> 
> But Asuma??? That seems a little iffy, since Asuma only appeared as a Support in Storm 1 and fully playable in Storm 2. Could it be that CC2 has actually made the other Support characters - Sound 4, Anko, Shizune, Kurenai - in Storm 1 playable just like the First and Second Hokages? Unless it's just so that they could put him next to Kurenai or just expand the Part 1 roster in the opening/ commercial.
> 
> So many questions, yet still so exciting! I really can't wait for this game to drop!!!


It's most likely to balance the pre timeskip crowd which even with them is smaller than post timeskip.

I think Kakashi will have his own story mode and they'll be slightly updated versions of him as you progress but pre timeskip will be available from the start.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Spoiler*: _This_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I don't like Naruto, but now I have the strangest sensation to fap to him.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 15, 2011)

Finally a look at Danzo and Mifune's sword. I also See Kimmiiiiii!!!


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 16, 2011)

. 

. 

. 


I'm just scared that they won't change Pain's moveset (seems the same to me) :[


----------



## Prototype (Dec 16, 2011)

Kisame looks fucking awesome (though it's impossible for him not to be), and it appears as though Sasori will be able to fight with his own puppet body.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> IMO, it's a little weird that Kakashi, Asuma and Orochimaru are standing with the Part 1 cast, especially Kakashi since young Kakashi is already there. That could mean that the Part 1 versions of Kakashi and Orochimaru are playable, rather than their Storm 2 versions - which may make sense since both characters seemed more diverse and were stronger in Storm 1.
> 
> But Asuma??? That seems a little iffy, since Asuma only appeared as a Support in Storm 1 and fully playable in Storm 2. Could it be that CC2 has actually made the other Support characters - Sound 4, Anko, Shizune, Kurenai - in Storm 1 playable just like the First and Second Hokages? Unless it's just so that they could put him next to Kurenai or just expand the Part 1 roster in the opening/ commercial.
> 
> ...




Ugh Tobi is still goofy  I wanted badass Tobi 

Well at least we got Kisame fused with Samehada and Itachi's Sussano looks a little different.

EDIT:What do they mean chakra dash cancel 

Big Pic

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 16, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Kisame looks fucking awesome (though it's impossible for him not to be), *and it appears as though Sasori will be able to fight with his own puppet body.*



Nothing new here, it's been his awakening since UNS2.



Rama said:


> Ugh Tobi is still goofy  I wanted badass Tobi
> 
> Well at least we got Kisame fused with Samehada and Itachi's Sussano looks a little different.


Yeah I don't know why they like goofy Tobi so much. --'


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...



How dare they put Hashirama in the back!! , he should be in the front and Naruto behind him, that's the fucking Founder right there show some respect.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it's a shame that Kisamehada seems to fight without the Waterdome.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2011)

Goofy Tobi and Pein seeming to have the same moveset = 

But Kisamehada is cool.

I just hope goofy Tobi's inclusion doesn't rule out serious Tobi being playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 16, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Tobi's still goofy  I honestly think that's all they're going to reveal for now, though. We may get 1-3 different Tobi's, because halfway throughout Shippuuden he's only been serious. We could get Storm 2's goofy tobi, with serious awakening, serious Tobi, with Izanagi awakening, and maybe 4th War Tobi (with what awakening, I don't know).

As for Kisame, he looks awesome. Does this mean we're going to get Gai with Evening Tiger as well?


----------



## Si Style (Dec 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2 just answered the question regarding supports/anko, kurenenai, and shizune. Here it is!
> 
> "I believe there's no intention to separate support-only from playable in the new commercial. "



This is written poorly, but when you break the sentence down and rewording it, this is what is essentially being said -

"Our intention; NOT separating support from playable in the advert"

So people shown are probably fully playable - You also have to wonder, not every player was shown because the kage support aren't there - they are confirmed support so logically only playable characters would be in the commercial


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 16, 2011)

Wait Rm Naruto is in the game?

My life is complete


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Rama said:


> Ugh Tobi is still goofy  I wanted badass Tobi


I like goofy Tobi so I'm glad he's sticking around. If it makes you feel any better while most Akatsuki members have their awakenings in these pics serious Tobi is nowhere to be seen. This means they might be seperate characters.



Si Style said:


> This is written poorly, but when you break the sentence down and rewording it, this is what is essentially being said -
> 
> "Our intention; NOT separating support from playable in the advert"
> 
> So people shown are probably fully playable - You also have to wonder, not every player was shown because the kage support aren't there - they are confirmed support so logically only playable characters would be in the commercial


Anko and Kurenai are confirmed as support only though. I'm sticking to my theory that these are the characters available from the start.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> TAYUUUUYAAA
> 
> 
> 
> My life is complete.


is that Jirobo on the back? he have no face?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








i hope these are from the select screen..

*Spoiler*: __ 









fuck yeah


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope Kakashi has Raiton Kage Bushin!!!


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 16, 2011)

To be honest, I didn't like every single character artwork in this game, they look like they were drawn with Microsoft Paint. All the characters look different.

They were better drawn in UNS2


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> To be honest, I didn't like every single character artwork in this game, *they look like they were drawn with Microsoft Paint*. All the characters look different.


What? How?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 16, 2011)

All the fucking characters.


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wonder if bee will have Samehada.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

I figure out something out guys 

Kankuro is using the same exact clothes he used in the Kage Summit arc with the wooden backpack and all





so this means Kankuro with puppet Sasori is confirmed


----------



## Alicia (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn Temari looks hot in that pic


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> What? How?



Oh that's just something I use when I don't like the way a picture is drawn. x]



Rama said:


> I figure out something out guys
> 
> Kankuro is using the same exact clothes he used in the Kage Summit arc with the wooden backpack and all
> 
> ...


Yeah we already know about this, and you can also see Temari with her new outfit behind him.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> is that Jirobo on the back? he have no face?



I believe it is


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 16, 2011)

No serious Tobi? Well, that's not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I like goofy Tobi so I'm glad he's sticking around. If it makes you feel any better while most Akatsuki members have their awakenings in these pics serious Tobi is nowhere to be seen. *This means they might be seperate characters.*



I hope you are right.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 16, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Nothing new here, it's been his awakening since UNS2.



Oh yeah, that's right. All I could remember was the usage of the one hundred puppets. It's been too long since I've played.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No serious Tobi? Well, that's not what I wanted to hear.


Goofy Tobi doesn't mean serious "Madara" Tobi isn't going to be there. There's several Narutos, Sasukes, two or more Kakashis and of course all the post/pre timeskip versions of characters so having two Tobis isn't farfetch'd.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> TAYUUUUYAAA
> 
> 
> 
> My life is complete.



Assist only right?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Assist only right?


We won't know for sure until the official reveal. Since the first two Hokages were upgraded from assist to playable the Sound Four could too.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Goofy Tobi doesn't mean serious "Madara" Tobi isn't going to be there. There's several Narutos, Sasukes, two or more Kakashis and of course all the post/pre timeskip versions of characters so having two Tobis isn't farfetch'd.


Maybe, but we'll have to see, I feel like they'd have a had time not making him overpowered.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Goofy Tobi doesn't mean serious "Madara" Tobi isn't going to be there. There's several Narutos, Sasukes, two or more Kakashis and of course all the post/pre timeskip versions of characters so having two Tobis isn't farfetch'd.



the problem is goofy Tobi's awakening is Serious Tobi, so if they did make another Tobi it would have to be Rinnegan Tobi.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2011)

I like Goofy Tobi so I'm glad he's still there as a character. But lets just be honest here, if we're going off the anime then there hasn't been much development to Tobi/Madara's character yet. 

Outside of space-time shifting he hasn't shown to be capable of much to be counted as a completely separate character with a completely different moveset. 

Goofy Tobi is much more interesting as far as personality goes in the game, and to go with serious Tobi/Madara as a default wouldn't be much of difference to justify the change in character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess we can all agree that by the time CC2 starts to develop Storm 3 we'll have the serious Tobi we've had for a while in the manga. Can't say I am not looking forward to that moment.

Each Storm game only makes me anticipate more the next one that will come in fact. 

Kisamehada confirmed? Superb!

I really would like that some things were fixed on Sasori's puppet form. I have no problem with him being backed up by his 100 puppets but I really would like to be able to play with him making combos like you could in Narutimate Accel 2. There is something really fun about playing about with puppet Sasori's none puppetry attacks IMO.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 16, 2011)

This is why I say the art is utter _crap_ and you guys say I'm bitching too much

Why the hell does Itachi have *Izuna's Mangekyo Sharingan?*


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it just me or have pictures in spoilers not been working today?

Can't see Aeion's.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Is it just me or have pictures in spoilers not been working today?
> 
> Can't see Aeion's.



It's because people have been posting pics from Saiyan-Island, and SI blocks them from being embedded/shown on other sites.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2011)

It is hard to tell to be honest. But I do agree these concept arts are so far meh-ish. Specially the way Itachi's head was drawed there.

Storm 1 and 2's arts were much better.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2011)

Rama said:


> the problem is goofy Tobi's awakening is Serious Tobi, so if they did make another Tobi it would have to be Rinnegan Tobi.


Ah but these recent Akatsuki screens show the awakenings of other members but not Tobi. This could mean that, like Kisame, he'll have a new one.

Either way is fine. Goofy Tobi is a fun character and if serious Tobi had replaced him I'd consider that a bigger disappointment. As others have said there isn't enough that he's done in battle. They gave him a moveset in Storm 2 but they want to avoid that this time.

One thing I've noticed is no Zetsu in this Akatsuki update.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Is it just me or have pictures in spoilers not been working today?
> 
> Can't see Aeion's.





bigduo209 said:


> It's because people have been posting pics from Saiyan-Island, and SI blocks them from being embedded/shown on other sites.




Here. Everyone must see this fackery


----------



## Saru (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't been checking for updates on this in awhile, and... Wow.

The new Susano'o and KCM Naruto both look great.

 All those KCM Naruto nonbelievers. 

@Aeion: Umm?

Itachi looks fine to me.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Woah, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 16, 2011)

Astrαl said:


> I haven't been checking for updates on this in awhile, and... Wow.
> 
> The new Susano'o and KCM Naruto both look great.
> 
> ...



You don't see his "newfound Mangekyo"? Don't tell me that shit looks fine without taking a closer look, _really_ now it's not that difficult 

You guys make me feel like I'm seeing things different from you.


----------



## Saru (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, it's really only the right Mangekyou that looks distorted, and I don't think I'd notice that minor distortion in game; you can't even see the third tomoe/symbol.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I like Goofy Tobi so I'm glad he's still there as a character. But lets just be honest here, if we're going off the anime then there hasn't been much development to Tobi/Madara's character yet.
> 
> Outside of space-time shifting he hasn't shown to be capable of much to be counted as a completely separate character with a completely different moveset.
> 
> Goofy Tobi is much more interesting as far as personality goes in the game, and to go with serious Tobi/Madara as a default wouldn't be much of difference to justify the change in character.



but Serious Tobi and Goofy Tobi play so much different, all they had to do its take Goofy Tobi's awakening and underpowered it a little, seriously Tobi's awakening in Storm 2 was beast and very different move set from Goofy Tobi.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Here. Everyone must see this fackery



they just made the lines to thick so the sharingan does look like Madara's EMS, yeah is really bad.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rama said:


> *but Serious Tobi and Goofy Tobi play so much different*, all they had to do its take Goofy Tobi's awakening and underpowered it a little, seriously Tobi's awakening in Storm 2 was beast and very different move set from Goofy Tobi.



*In Bold:* But why take that play-style away? It's much more interesting the way it is now.

Underlined: But changing that would just be for the sake of anime continuity, but from a combined standpoint of gameplay _and _anime continuity it would be pointless. 

It would take away the stark difference between the normal and awakening Tobi/Madara, and changing that just for the sake of change would make him a less interesting character to use.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *In Bold:* But why take that play-style away? It's much more interesting the way it is now.
> 
> Underlined: But changing that would just be for the sake of anime continuity, but from a combined standpoint of gameplay _and _anime continuity it would be pointless.
> 
> It would take away the stark difference between the normal and awakening Tobi/Madara, and changing that just for the sake of change would make him a less interesting character to use.



The problem is with people who like Serious Tobi more than Goofy Tobi, me for example I dont like using Goofy Tobi well because I don't like its moveset but Serious Tobi is awesome (although a little OP) so I find myself not using a character I like(Serious Tobi) because its base form doesn't appeal to me, sure we have access to Serious Tobi awakened but awakenings are limited, situational and you feel rush while using them.  This game covering up to the start of the war arc we would expect Serious Tobi to be established a normal character already, sure Goofy Tobi might lose its awakening but for the sake of having a new character that many people wanted its not that much of a sacrifice really.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 16, 2011)

That and some of tobi's combo's leave in wide open, especially when he's underground trying to attack. 

Though i have nothing against tobi personally since he is a fun character to mess around with, but showing madara as seperate wouldn't hurt now would it?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rama said:


> The problem is with people who like Serious Tobi more than Goofy Tobi, me for example I dont like using Goofy Tobi well because I don't like its moveset but Serious Tobi is awesome (although a little OP) so I find myself not using a character I like(Serious Tobi) because its base form doesn't appeal to me, sure we have access to Serious Tobi awakened but awakenings are limited, situational and you feel rush while using them.  This game covering up to the start of the war arc we would expect Serious Tobi to be established a normal character already, sure Goofy Tobi might lose its awakening but for the sake of having a new character that many people wanted its not that much of a sacrifice really.



My point is that Serious Tobi is just boring until waaayyy after the War arc. Dulling his awakened form to create a base character isn't all that interesting, and 2 completely different play-styles for one character is more interesting than watering down his awakening.

You may not like Goofy Tobi, but a lot of people do (including me). Eliminating that persona without putting in a more interesting moveset in place of it isn't worth it from a gameplay standpoint. It just makes Tobi a less effective character in the game.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> My point is that Serious Tobi is just boring until waaayyy after the War arc. Dulling his awakened form to create a base character isn't all that interesting, and 2 completely different play-styles for one character is more interesting than watering down his awakening.
> 
> You may not like Goofy Tobi, but a lot of people do (including me). Eliminating that persona without putting in a more interesting moveset in place of it isn't worth it from a gameplay standpoint. It just makes Tobi a less effective character in the game.



Thats just Tobi's personality, what I'm interested is in Serious Tobi's moveset like I said before if its just Goofy Tobi's awakening just a little weaker it wouldn't that bad, the contrary It would be interesting to be able to use such a character more freely than in awakening.  People use Goofy Tobi to use Goofy Tobi the awakening is just a plus and being an awakening people don't even generate strategies around it.  It really wouldn't make Goofy Tobi less effective at all, is not like Goofy Tobi would be awakening less is just that it wont be Serious Tobi, so you don't know what other awakening they could add.

Changing Goofy Tobi's awakening to be able to add Serious Tobi is a fair trade in my opinion and Im sure Im not the only one that thinks that way.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 17, 2011)

showing generations gameplay currently


----------



## nick65 (Dec 17, 2011)

hmm, not aymore but, screens from jump festa here:


----------



## Saru (Dec 17, 2011)

Rama said:


> Changing Goofy Tobi's awakening to be able to add Serious Tobi is a fair trade in my opinion and Im sure Im not the only one that thinks that way.



No, you aren't. If enough people really loved Tobi, they'd get used to a goofier, less epic awakening... If that's what they're into.

Edit: Screens look awesome!


----------



## SaiST (Dec 17, 2011)

Somebody mind explaining this card game nonsense to me, and what affect it will have on Generations?


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 17, 2011)

Seems like a new stage, maybe it's a destroyed version of the Uchiha Hideout with all that rain and foresty background, what do you guys think ?


Maybe he wants to make sure the game is good so he doesn't waste his money when it comes out.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 17, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Somebody mind explaining this card game nonsense to me, and what affect it will have on Generations?



Since I'm not interested in those cards things I didn't read most of their news. but  you can read this article which explains their use.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 17, 2011)

Hrm... I hope by "Bonus Skills" they aren't referring to Ninjutsu. It's been confirmed that they're bringing back the selectable Ninjutsu from Storm 1, right? That'd be a good way to exploit it. :/


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I heard replay mode is confirmed?

Now all my epic games will no longer be just a memory.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 17, 2011)

Well that sucks, buy cards to gain new skills and advantages (thinking Ninjutsu here)... I hate when they leech you for more money like this (not saying the cards suck or anything though). Fact is that the moves are on the game disk more likely than not and you can only unlock them with a code from buying cards. So for people who don't want to buy the cards, they will pretty much have to miss out. I'm hoping this is not the case and that by skills they mean something other than ninjutsu or that there is another way to unlock such things.

Either way the game is looking great.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 17, 2011)

Hopefully we'll be able to pause, free the camera, and take screenshots.

And I'm really likin' the way Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto looks in motion. I guess that confirms it's going to be an Awakening then?.. Man, base Naruto needs a revamp—give 'im some love, CC2.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 17, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Hopefully we'll be able to pause, free the camera, and take screenshots.
> 
> And I'm really likin' the way Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto looks in motion. I guess that confirms it's going to be an Awakening then?.. Man, base Naruto needs a revamp—give 'im some love, CC2.



Aye, its bloody quick in combat isn't it!

Yeah, it probably is awakening. Especially with the way he puts out his hand and goes into that mode, unless that is his intro cutscene. Probably a good thing that it'd be awakening, because otherwise it'd probably end up being overpowered due to his insane speed. 
I'm wondering if that means there will be 2 Naruto's, one for awakening in Sage Mode and one to Awaken into Chakra Mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 17, 2011)

They do need to fix his base mode though, if he has a godly awakening it's the least they could do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn it....it looks like we're not getting anyone gameplay videos or trailers of generations as we thought today.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know which scan it was but we did see a new form of combo from Base Naruto, this means that CC2 DID update him.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 17, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I don't know which scan it was but we did see a new form of combo from Base Naruto, this means that CC2 DID update him.


That's reassuring.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2011)

I found this screenshot in the Jump Festa thread in the Library:



The concept art for Sage Naruto there looks pretty awesome. Though I also wonder if we'll get too a Sage Naruto without his sage cloak.

And nice Madara cosplay. 



Cthulhu21 said:


> I don't know which scan it was but we did see a new form of combo from Base Naruto, this means that CC2 DID update him.



I think it showed him doing that torpedo attack from episode 133 of Part I.

Sometimes I think CC2 should integrate some of Part I Naruto's moveset on Part II Naruto like the Uzumaki Naruto Rendan. Or add some of the moves he did against Raiga in the Curry of Life filler arc:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM1e4zYjGMM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

They start at minute 6:39. IMO they looked awesome.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2011)

We can record our battles and upload them? This is turning into a true fighter  I guess tournaments aren't going to be too cheap when we know everyone is watching (and recording) your every move 



bigduo209 said:


> My point is that Serious Tobi is just boring until waaayyy after the War arc. Dulling his awakened form to create a base character isn't all that interesting, and 2 completely different play-styles for one character is more interesting than watering down his awakening.
> 
> You may not like Goofy Tobi, but a lot of people do (including me). Eliminating that persona without putting in a more interesting moveset in place of it isn't worth it from a gameplay standpoint. It just makes Tobi a less effective character in the game.



I don't find Serious Tobi to be boring in the slightest. And how is he boring "waaayyy after the War arc"? Him killing Konan with Izanagi wasn't interesting enough for you? I'm sure you don't pick Goofy Tobi just for his serious awakening, seeing as how you're thinking so lowly of Serious Tobi to begin with, so revamping his awakening shouldn't be too much of a problem. And I'm not too sure about "if a lot of people like Goofy Tobi he shouldn't be changed". Out of all the battles I've played online in Storm 2, I've faced a Tobi user about 3-7 times (serious Tobi users, not newbies who didn't know the game trends), at most, and I've played over 2000 battles. 

Tobi's moveset is slow, it's flawed and it leaves WAY too many openings to be used efficiently. I know this because Tobi used to be my main. There were a lot of things I had to refrain from doing just to be on equal grounds with my opponents. This meant no jutsus, limited grabs, and only being safe doing air combos. If a character has to be this limited to be used on a common basis, I can't see how so many people will like him, or on your terms? But as you said, people like Goofy Tobi.. and Goofy Tobi =/= Tobi's awakening, so there's no need for you to be so caught up on keeping it.. right?

But in all generality, I don't mind having the same Storm 2 Tobi with the same awakening with the addition of a Serious Tobi with maybe, an open-eye Rinnegan awakening.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit 3 Naruto's on the demo.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Hrm... I hope by "Bonus Skills" they aren't referring to Ninjutsu. It's been confirmed that they're bringing back the selectable Ninjutsu from Storm 1, right? That'd be a good way to exploit it. :/



We musn't forget that most likely people will be able to post the codes of the cards online for public use.

That way the cards won't be of that much importance, even if they contain assets, as people can just share the codes and everyone'll be able to benifit from them.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> We musn't forget that most likely people will be able to post the codes of the cards online for public use.
> 
> That way the cards won't be of that much importance, even if they contain assets, as people can just share the codes and everyone'll be able to benifit from them.



You always have to keep in mind, once the code has been used, the code will be deemed "expired". That's how companies make money continuously, especially with game cards.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You always have to keep in mind, once the code has been used, the code will be deemed "expired". That's how companies make money continuously, especially with game cards.



That would make sense, but how does that even work?
That would mean there'd be gamecards that contain the same in-game content, unless some game content will be exclusive to the person that gets said card, as it would only work for him/her. That'd be silly


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That would make sense, but how does that even work?
> That would mean there'd be gamecards that contain the same in-game content, unless some game content will be exclusive to the person that gets said card, as it would only work for him/her. That'd be silly



It'd be something like.. the company that makes the cards will have a randomizer of a total of 10 characters, involving letters and numbers:

*0FG48HT3N8*

They will continue to do this how as many times as they want... These will be the 'cards'. The company will register these codes into their online server for Generations. These cards will go to your local grocery store.. and people buy them. When a kid buys a card and enters it on Generations, the online server will recognize the code, because the company registered it on their database

*If kid's code = company's registered code, then access approved
0FG48HT3N8 = 0FG48HT3N8, then kid's code is correct
0FG48HT3N8 is no longer admissable*

Then, the said card will also randomize what the kid gets. Whatever bonus content Generations will give will be random and the kid will receive it. If he tries to use the code again, Generations will give him a message saying "The code has already been used", or "the card has expired".

If the kid buys another card, and his "bonus content" is randomized, his game will know what items he has received, and will scratch that off the "Randomizing list", so he doesn't get the same content twice.

It'll go something along the lines of this. The company can do this continuously to make heaps of money..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 17, 2011)

OK the commercial had Shizun,Kurenai,Anko,Sound 4 but not the Kage guards does this confirm they are playable because im not getting this game if it doesnt have Sound 4 i want Tayuya!
Also Kabutos missing. So Kabutomaru?
PS:Im caught up on all info


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2011)

I really would like to see a couple of demos showing Hashirama and Tobirama in action.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 17, 2011)

That reminds me, hopefully they fix Yamato a bit.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It'd be something like.. the company that makes the cards will have a randomizer of a total of 10 characters, involving letters and numbers:
> 
> *0FG48HT3N8*
> 
> ...



I see.
I stand corrected; you are most likely right.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see.
> I stand corrected; you are most likely right.



Yeah, that's from what little knowledge of programming I have 

But now you see why so many people are against this whole card thing. It can really be counterproductive to the balancing and fairness of the game..


----------



## Rama (Dec 17, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I really would like to see a couple of demos showing Hashirama and Tobirama in action.



yes, will they upload some videos of this soon looks like new gameplay is going on.


----------



## Chili (Dec 17, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> OK the commercial had Shizun,Kurenai,Anko,Sound 4 but not the Kage  guards does this confirm they are playable because im not getting this  game if it doesnt have Sound 4 i want Tayuya!
> Also Kabutos missing. So Kabutomaru?
> PS:Im caught up on all info


It does not confirm that they are playable. Yesterday on twitter CC2  replied to someone asking if Kurenai would be playable and said that  there were some characters who have been confirmed support only in the  opening of the commercial.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 17, 2011)

Seems like  in UNS Generations, eh.

This pretty much confirms that Sasuke IS Kishimoto's goldenboy/pet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Everyone wants to play as sasuke!


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see how many people are using him online.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd be damned if sasuke beaten the SM naruto spammers as the most used online.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm just glad they'll be a lot of characters to counter his Susano (KCM Naruto being one of them now).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Like who else?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Everyone wants to play as sasuke!


I don't.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'd be damned if sasuke beaten the SM naruto spammers as the most used online.


there be a lot of Naruto and Sasuke versions for sure.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 17, 2011)

So is Darui confirmed support or playable or anything?

I really want to use him and he showed enough. They could easily make a move set for him if they want.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2011)

I like using Tsunade w/ Pain(attack type) and Chiyo(balance type).

Tsunade's quick chakra shuriken and Chiyo's delayed chakra shuriken are great for making up for Tsunade's lack of ranged attacks.

And Pain is used when any of my attacks don't hit and leaves me open. Tsunade's tilt and melee pacing is the best thing about her.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 17, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Seems like  in UNS Generations, eh.
> 
> This pretty much confirms that Sasuke IS Kishimoto's goldenboy/pet.



i want to play as sasuke too!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I like using Tsunade w/ Pain(attack type) and Chiyo(balance type).
> 
> Tsunade's quick chakra shuriken and Chiyo's delayed chakra shuriken are great for making up for Tsunade's lack of ranged attacks.
> 
> And Pain is used when any of my attacks don't hit and leaves me open. Tsunade's tilt and melee pacing is the best thing about her.



I main Tsunade with Sakura(attack) and Pein(balance, I use him with everybody [who doesn't? ]). One of my combos is jumping with using Sakura in the air to throw people off (success lowers after each try) and when the opponent gets hit and flies in the air, I use Heavenly Kick of Pain with Tsunade for a double fly-hit. When they start descending, I call Pein to fling em back. If I miss with my kick, Pein is still there to protect me.

The best thing about Tsunade for me is her ougi, its amazing to use when you get a flykick with support. Simple as a bomb in the face (that's why they're so dangerous).



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Like who else?



Many overpowered characters, like awakened Gai, Lee, Tobi, Minato, Kyuubi Naruto, and Hachibi Bee. If you can teleport, you can get around Susano and hit the opponent from the back (their weak point). Other than that, the only weakness of Susano is Hidan. Susano-awakeners always try to corner you and then attack. When they get close, call Hidan and they'll be occupied with him for a few seconds. This'll give you time to recover chakra, use a defense pill, or initiate an attack (which will most likely finish him off, seeing as he must have low health to be in awakening to begin with).

Just some of my guru words of wisdom


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 17, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Like who else?


Personally, I use Gai or Lee against Susano'o users.


----------



## Saru (Dec 17, 2011)

Saturday said:


> So is Darui confirmed support or playable or anything?
> 
> I really want to use him and he showed enough. They could easily make a move set for him if they want.



I agree, and the fact that the Hashirama and Tobirama are going in--fully-playble--makes it seem more feasible. 

And CC2 was saying something about not wanting to discriminate between support characters and fully-playable characters when asked about latest the commercial.

So... Who knows?  But just to point out, _Mei_ (fully-playable) has shown practically nothing in the manga. I think Darui'll be in, fully-playable.

*​
By the way, did you guys find the update about recording your matches interesting? I've been waiting for that so long.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2011)

Darui's page has an S for support. It makes sense, excluding the sand siblings all the kage bodyguards are support only and while Darui has enough to work with having him as fully playable but the other bodyguards as supports wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2011)

:ho


----------



## Rama (Dec 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> :ho



lol the fuck?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> :ho



Randomly. Eating. Bananas.

This is why I love Matsuyama


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2011)

If anyone wants to see jump festa's lineup of games *which hopefully should have generation's trailer in it* then be my guest!


----------



## Rama (Dec 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> If anyone wants to see jump festa's lineup of games *which hopefully should have generation's trailer in it* then be my guest!



watching, thanx


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 18, 2011)

Its on I think????

False alarm sorry ppl, but its the psp game though!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> :ho



Wtheck, lol?



Asakuna no Senju said:


> If anyone wants to see jump festa's lineup of games *which hopefully should have generation's trailer in it* then be my guest!



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 18, 2011)

mamamahahahah im great aint i


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

nick65 said:


> mamamahahahah im great aint i



A part of the opening can be seen on the screen on the left at 1:38, lol

I hope we get to see a good quality version of said opening, soon.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, you can see a bit of the trailer at 1:38. I just hope that aint the intro for the actual game (unless I'm misunderstanding the term 'trailer'), because both Part I/ Part II running at each other is a bit.. generic. I was hoping for them to exaggerate contrasts in their timelines or character developments.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, you can see a bit of the trailer at 1:38. I just hope that aint the intro for the actual game (unless I'm misunderstanding the term 'trailer'), because both Part I/ Part II running at each other is a bit.. generic. I was hoping for them to exaggerate contrasts in their timelines or character developments.



You mean like both versions of Shino holding up signs saying "Why do people like me so much?!"


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, you can see a bit of the trailer at 1:38. I just hope that aint the intro for the actual game (unless I'm misunderstanding the term 'trailer'), because both Part I/ Part II running at each other is a bit.. generic. I was hoping for them to exaggerate contrasts in their timelines or character developments.



Who knows.
I hope we get to see both the opening and an extended trailer (if there is one) very soon


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2011)

Si Style said:


> You mean like both versions of Shino holding up signs saying "Why do people like me so much?!"



 You know Generations could actually add that to the trailer without being inaccurate to the manga


----------



## Kay19 (Dec 18, 2011)

Danzo vs Sarutobi scan - 

And if anyone missed the bandai live -


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow FU and TORUNE AS SUPPORTS!!!!!!! That's amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2011)

Kay19 said:


> Danzo vs Sarutobi scan -
> 
> And if anyone missed the bandai live -



Finally two worries now reassured. Danzo's lookin good, along with the 3rd 

There's also a post on Youtube of someone deciphering the Japanese, saying something about "online tournaments where the rules can be determined" (sounds promising)


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2011)

Seems like we've gotta wait a few more days for the new trailer/ opening... Jeez! I was so pumped up for it this weekend, man! 

Based on the gameplay seen so far, Kakashi, Sakura, Kabuto and Kisame's supports all seem to be as Storm 2. Hopefully that's only due to this being a demo.... Really hoping for multiple/ selectable jutsus here...

Still unsure whether there's another version of Kabuto, which might not make it to this version... But jeez, Fu and Torune!!! 

If all support types are gonna be playable in Storm 3 (if not in Generations) then the roster is gonna be more than epic!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder what Fuu is going to have as an 'attack'


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2011)

Hopefully some kinda grab move like Ino's Shintensen No Jutsu!!!! Lol

OH OH OH!!!!! some exciting stuff:

1) the Support gauge at the Selection Screen has Seven 'dots' across the Attack, Guard and Balance rows instead of six, based on what I could tell for Naruto with Sakura and Kakashi as supports, and Zabuza with Haku.

2) at the character selection screen, I paused at the Part when the player went to Haku (not sure if it's him as it was a very fleeting glimpse) and Zabuza, and they seemed to have Two names on each character, just like the Naruto that was being chosen - 1) Wind style . Something  and 2) Rasengan ( that was quite clear to me). Zabuza definitely had something like that as well!  This may imply that each character has two jutsus, though it's something that hasn't been confirmed yet! However it seems that the video didn't seem to show that the supports have selectable jutsus as well (maybe just for this demo?)

Really hoping that someone who was at Jump Fiesta can verify that!

Very excited!


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't believe no one is talking about the new destroyed Uchiha Hideout stage we see  in the fight against Itachi.

Yay for Torune and Fu !


----------



## Jaga (Dec 18, 2011)

NEW SCAN!!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!!



Thanks Jaga! (I feel like Lion-O here... Hehehe)

Based on the scan, Base Naruto's Ninja tool items have beenF

Updated Roster:


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Naruto 2. Sasuke (Susanno Awakening) 3. Sakura 4. Neji 5. Tenten 6. Lee 7. Shikamaru 8. Ino 9. Chouji 10. Kiba 11. Hinata F12. ShinoF

And PTS VERSIONS of all the above charactersF

25. Kakashi 26. Young Kakashi 27. Obito 28. Minato (Jounin costume) 29. Sai 30. Gai 31. Yamato 32. Asuma 33. Tsunade 34. First Hokage 35. Second Hokage 36. Haku 37. Zabuza 38. Gaara 39. Onoki 40. Mei 41. Raikage 42. Suigetsu 43. Karin 44. Itachi 45. Kisame (updated!) 46. Hidan 47. Kakuzu 48. Sasori 49. Deidara 50. Tobi 51. Konan 52. Pain 53. Third Hokage 54. Danzo 55. PTS Gaara 56. PTS Temari/ TS Temari 58. PTS Kankuro/ TS Kankuro 60. Chiyo 61. Orochimaru 62. Jiraiya 63. Kabuto 64. Jugo 65. Kimimaro 66. Sage Naruto (KCM Awakening?) 67. Taka Sasuke (68. Kirin/ Chidori Storm 2 Sasuke?)

Revealed Supports:

1. Anko 2. Kurenai 3. Darui 4. C 5. Kurotsuchi 6. Akatsuchi 7. Ao 8. Choujuro 9. Fu 10. ToruneF

Possible Supports: 11. Shizune 12. Kidomaru 13. Jirobo 14. Tayuya 15. Sakon/ Ukon





Without adding in the support characters we have around 67/ 68 playable characters. If CC2 has counted the support characters in their 70+ character roster, then this should basically be it (around 82/ 83 in all).F

Perhaps they may reveal newer updated versions of Kabuto and Tobi, to make up the 70, or reveal some unrevealed supports as playable.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 18, 2011)

finally danzo scan. great. Izanagi form will be his awakening prbly. Hope he has the hokage costume.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2011)

Figured Danzo's official reveal would be around Christmas.


----------



## G (Dec 18, 2011)

First thing i noticed was that Naruto's still looking as retarded as ever.
Also..


HIRUZEN IS IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
super excited!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice Danzou-Hiruzen scan.

And it seems that Naruto in that scane has a new concept art profile, he appears there holding his headband with his hand like he does it sometimes in the manga. I like it.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome news.

And now we wait for the opening


----------



## Rama (Dec 18, 2011)

Just saw the Itachi vs Naruto video, the cancel feature has more uses than we initially tought now with cancelling combos into more combos, the possible combat strategies are increasing which each reveal.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2011)

Good.......good....

I seriously hope jutsu clashes make the cut soon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, they need to make a comeback. I am okay to let the wall-fighting feature slide this time as long as it returns for Storm 3 but I really want to play again with the post timeskip characters the jutsu clashes.

And Awakenings. Must. Have. Playable. Awakenings.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2011)

I just re-watched the jump festa gameplay again, it showed TWO OPTIONAL BARS under naruto. It could mean either playable awakenings from the start or jutsu customization....

Yes i agree with you sennin, plus CC2 asked the english speakers about what they want in generations. And jutsu clashes is one of the top MOST manted features to be in.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope you are right about the first thing Akasuna. 

Really? Sweet.  

C'mon CC2, everyone wants jutsu clashes. Y U DONT GIVE IT?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2011)

Jutsu clashes BETTER be in CC2, or else...

Just so everyone knows, something about Generations will be streamed on the 24th as an early "Christmas present". Here is the link to the place that is streaming it and here is the tweet: 

【更新情報】 ナルティメットストームジェネレーション: 12/24(土)19：00～21：00「ナルティメットストームジェネレーション」USTREAMクリスマスス ペシャル生放送！ 

It will go from 10:00 AM-12:00 PM GMT on December 24th

:WOW


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd prefer not to have jutsu clashes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 18, 2011)

------>Gaiash  JK!

HOLY SHIT I FOUND TWO SCREEN SHOTS OF THE HASHIRAMA AND MEI'S OUGI'S!!!! 

EDIT: added PTS kakashi in there as well. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rama (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like jutsu clashes on one condition, it cant be done repeatedly. 1 or 2 in a match is ok but not every 5 secs you have to enter a jutsu clash scene, also the struggle winner must be determine not by button mashing nor rotating the joystick(lag would fuck that up), It has to be precise button pressing like storm 1 ougis.


----------



## Rama (Dec 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ------>Gaiash  JK!
> 
> HOLY SHIT I FOUND TWO SCREEN SHOTS OF THE HASHIRAMA AND MEI'S OUGI'S!!!!
> 
> ...



 agh! I cant wait to use Hashirama! just a screenshot of his ougi looks awesome he looks pissed off.  How dare you confront Hashirama-dono Onoki.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2011)

is 1st Hokage punching?, i imagined him doing Deep Forrest Emergence.


----------



## Rama (Dec 18, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> is 1st Hokage punching?, i imagined him doing Deep Forrest Emergence.



wells there something behind him that looks like wood, but I dont know


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2011)

They'llnever give him a jutsu that long, even if it's the best one.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Found a new picture: a high kick to taka sasuke in the head(it's in between the rest are jaga's 3 pictures he just posted) - 

Super mega quality stream of jump festa, without lag, 720p, ENJOYYY!: 

you can see the trailer pretty good, its all the time skip and pre time skip running in to eachother!

itachi also has a new grab


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 19, 2011)

If anyone was expecting the opening video from Jump Festa, or any kind of trailer to be released. There was a bit of a misunderstanding.

*(From CC2's Official FB)

"I am terribly sorry that my misunderstanding caused tremendous amount of disappointments over the weekend.

That was totally my fault, mis-understainding the phrase "A New Trailer Will Be Released At Jump Festa". It actually meant" A New Trailer Will be Excluisively Played at the Booth."

This is not our publishers fault nor other CC2 members, purely my fault. I sincerely apologize for the confusions and the disappointments it has caused.

I am currently confirming the official date, (This time, to avoid the same mistake, I will only post the info when the date is thoroughly verified."*


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 19, 2011)

nick65 said:


> Found a new picture: a high kick to taka sasuke in the head(it's in between the rest are jaga's 3 pictures he just posted) -
> 
> Super mega quality stream of jump festa, without lag, 720p, ENJOYYY!:
> 
> ...




Think that was a combo finisher, not a new grab...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

so have Zabuza move set change?


----------



## Kay19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey fellas - 

^PV#3 Trailer - 4 minutes long.  New Minato OUGI, looks Badass...the rest, i'll let you watch


----------



## Scizor (Dec 19, 2011)

Kay19 said:


> Hey fellas -
> 
> ^PV#3 Trailer - 4 minutes long.  New Minato OUGI, looks Badass...the rest, i'll let you watch



AWESOME! 

This game's looking better each week and it's looking REALLY good right now, imo.
I think I'm going to pre-order this game, soon.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kay19 said:


> Hey fellas -
> 
> ^PV#3 Trailer - 4 minutes long.  New Minato OUGI, looks Badass...the rest, i'll let you watch



MY GOD MINATO'S XTRA BAWSS!! 

SAGE & KCM NARUTO IS BAWSS JR.!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2011)

Kay19 said:


> Hey fellas -
> 
> ^PV#3 Trailer - 4 minutes long.  New Minato OUGI, looks Badass...the rest, i'll let you watch



Awesome!  I see that they finally added at the beginning of the vid the Unraikyo battlefield. I also saw a Iron Country snowy land battle zone.

Overall it looks great, I liked Minato's Ougi. Something that caught my attention is that in this trailer Haku appears wearing his mask while in the previous one he wasn't. This could be something that CC2 changed/fixed.

The last part showing KCM Naruto was badass. 

I'll post the video here so that everyone can see it directly:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ6NpWfpBVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rama (Dec 19, 2011)

Kay19 said:


> Hey fellas -
> 
> ^PV#3 Trailer - 4 minutes long.  New Minato OUGI, looks Badass...the rest, i'll let you watch



dat Minato ougi and Zabuza Ougi, poor Kakashi.  Also Kimimaro is confirmed playable, he appeared before but as support only I think, but it was expected and this video needs subtitles.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 19, 2011)

I like what i see.


----------



## Chili (Dec 19, 2011)

Dang, I was thinking that at 52 seconds we were being shown all of the playable characters, but I don't see Danzo. I see two Jiraiyas though!


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

Naruto in kyuubi chakra mode in this game = Kushina cutscenes?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

i cant wait to see that Sasuke MS vs Sage Naruto battle.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

GREAT trailer  I really like how they did Onoki in this game, the way he flies gracefully in the air with multiple rocks flying around him.. and the way he attacks is just sick. I also noticed how they added Haku's mask (maybe him having a mask or not will be optional during character selection). Minato's ougi IS SICCKKK  They've seemed to add a little more effects with his above any other  Also 1st/2nd looking pretty baws. I give cc2 credit for working with characters that have little information. KCM at the end was too much for me 



Rama said:


> Also Kimimaro is confirmed playable, he appeared before but as support only I think, but it was expected and this video needs subtitles.



Kimimaro is playable, he was in the trailer  You can see him stringing a linear combo against Gaara around 0:45.

P.S: Anyone notice Neji doing *aerial jutsu* against Lee? He's doing air palms while airborne.. Either they added aerial tilts or they gave him more jutsu


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 19, 2011)

Chili said:


> Dang, I was thinking that at 52 seconds we were being shown all of the playable characters, but I don't see Danzo. I see two Jiraiyas though!



Danzo was recently confirmed a while ago, and if he wasn't seen in action during the trailer, most likely means that CC2 wasn't finished with him yet.

The same could very well mean the same for the Sound Four ninjas, although they weren't in the trailer. With any luck, CC2 is probably still working on them, hopefully. 

I must admit that stage where TS Shikamaru fought PTS Shikamaru looks awfully familiar, but I can't put my finger on it. Also, this trailer was to show off the playable characters thus far within the game, how did Shizune make it in? o.o I thought she was just a support like Anko and Kurenai, but they aren't in the showing, only Shizune. Hmmm...


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so the new things from this trailer are :

. Kumogakure Forest stage
. The room where Dosu owned Kabuto/Ibiki's classroom which is very surprising...
. Valley of the end without clouds
. New Sage Mode Naruto combo
. New Base Naruto combo
. 2 different Jiraiyas/ 2 different PTS Gaara / 2 different PTS Sasuke / 2 PTS Shikamaru each with a different outfit (it's like the Kirin Sasuke and the Chidori true spear one, only their outfit and ultimate will change)
. Haku now fights with his mask
. New Ultimate for Minato
. Different background in the destroyed Konoha stage
. The Sasuke Vs Killer Bee stage
. Two different versions of Orochimaru's hideout (normal and destroyed)
. Two different versions of Uchiha Hideout (normal and destroyed)

Disappointments:
. Sound 4 are support only
. Anko/Kurenai and Shizune are support only
. Kage bodyguards are support only
. No Madara, only the same goofy Tobi
. No Hiruko Sasori

Still waiting for:
. CS2 Jugo
. Butterfly PTS Choji
. Drunken PTS Lee
. Madara
. V2 Killer Bee
. Chibaku Tensei for Pain


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Naruto in kyuubi chakra mode in this game = Kushina cutscenes?


Possibly.

That means a Kyuubi boss battle, which sounds great.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> P.S: Anyone notice Neji doing *aerial jutsu* against Lee? He's doing air palms while airborne.. Either they added aerial tilts or they gave him more jutsu



He already had that in UNS2 as his low combo.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> He already had that in UNS2 as his low combo.



Ohh, there's me being over-optimistic again 

Alright here's another one though! Anyone notice how Hashirama's final punch to the 2nd is so similar to Tsunade's ougi punch in Storm 2? I'm guessing CC2 is trying to show some lineage here


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

SupesuGojira said:


> Danzo was recently confirmed a while ago, and if he wasn't seen in action during the trailer, most likely means that CC2 wasn't finished with him yet.
> 
> The same could very well mean the same for the Sound Four ninjas, although they weren't in the trailer. With any luck, CC2 is probably still working on them, hopefully.
> 
> *I must admit that stage where TS Shikamaru fought PTS Shikamaru looks awfully familiar, but I can't put my finger on it.* Also, this trailer was to show off the playable characters thus far within the game, how did Shizune make it in? o.o I thought she was just a support like Anko and Kurenai, but they aren't in the showing, only Shizune. Hmmm...



That's the Ninja Academy.. you should know this! 

Also, where throughout the trailer do you see Shizune? I didn't catch her at all


----------



## Melodie (Dec 19, 2011)

i can't wait anymore


----------



## Rama (Dec 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Ohh, there's me being over-optimistic again
> 
> Alright here's another one though! Anyone notice how Hashirama's final punch to the 2nd is so similar to Tsunade's ougi punch in Storm 2? I'm guessing CC2 is trying to show some lineage here



yeah Hashiramas startup to his ougi looks similar to Tsunades Ougi in some way, looks like its a Vertical Type Ougi( Kakashi, Yamato, Kirin Sasuke etc.) I hope is faster than Yamatos tho, that shit was hard to pull off.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 19, 2011)

Did Awakenings have character artwork in UNS2?

I only ask because on the official site Base Kakuzu has a cloak in his; on the group shot in the trailer (0:52) his artwork is awakened...so is Sasori's. I'm hoping this means you can select awakenings form the start (Can you say "clutching at straws"?). We already know Gold Naruto has an artwork, as does eyes-for-arms Danzou. But you gotta have full body artwork on a vs screen...

This group shot includes Kabuto, but also two versions of PTS Gaara, Temari and Kankuro, you can also see Shizune below PTS Ten Ten and no Older Sand Siblings. So this is NOT a roster of every character and no basis for who and who isn't in.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 19, 2011)

MINATO WON THE TRAILER, DAT MINATO...... 




Shodais 2 ougis were some of the best in accel 2, wonder if his new ougi will be decent


----------



## nick65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay first off, i love the godamn snow stage.

Second, in the trailer you can see that tobi still has his serious mode awakening. SOoooo, im geussing that the game ends with a sequence of the new tobi with the iron mask. 

Ofcourse madara aint in, cuz then a couple of them awakend f*^cks by kabuto should be in and we already got kyuubi chakra naruto, so we should be happy with that.

Danzo is in the trailer and also the sound four in the opening sequence when standing across and running towards eachtother.

Myyyy geuss we got all the characters, just not all the supports.. since danzo, raikage's, mizukages and etc. are missing except for kurenai and anko.

but im still happy tho, plus i dont like clashes i hate pounding one button and destroying my controller. just want more ingame jutsus for more gameplay variation. I dont care about more jutsus, unless you can use em all ingame. 

so yeah


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Disappointments:
> . Sound 4 are support only
> . Anko/Kurenai and Shizune are support only
> . Kage bodyguards are support only
> ...



-That was never confirmed, they have an 80% chance of being playable. 
-Shizune was shown in the trailer along with the rest of the playable characters *check around 0:59 seconds into the trailer* while anko, kurenai, and EVEN danzo weren't in there. Its anyone's guess but CC2 could be working on their movesets as we speak.
-Yep.
-Not a big loss but i would've liked to play as awakened tobi, oh well.
-Meh.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2011)

Minato and kcm naruto look awesome in the trailer especialy minato. Also hope we also get a version of bees single in the US


----------



## Sera (Dec 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Possibly.
> 
> That means a Kyuubi boss battle, which sounds great.



That's good! Yup, a Kyuubi boss battle would be amazing.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

Just because Shizune had some character art doesn't make her playable... Where's the logic in that


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 19, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> . Sound 4 are support only


What about the trailer implied that? All we know is that they're in the game from a very hard to spot cameo. The reason they're not in the collection of character art is because they haven't been confirmed yet. Danzo isn't there either (in the character art selection that is) most likely because it was made before his reveal. Why is Hiruzen there then? Because he was playable in Storm 1.



Cthulhu21 said:


> . Anko/Kurenai and Shizune are support only
> . Kage bodyguards are support only


We already knew this, plus nothing about this trailer made that fact more clear.



Cthulhu21 said:


> . No Madara, only the same goofy Tobi
> . No Hiruko Sasori


Not a full character list. While both seem unlikely at this point they haven't been flat out deconfirmed.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't believe none mentioned how BAWS Zabuza's ougi was.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rama said:


> *yeah Hashiramas startup to his ougi* looks similar to Tsunades Ougi in some way, looks like its a Vertical Type Ougi( Kakashi, Yamato, Kirin Sasuke etc.) I hope is faster than Yamatos tho, that shit was hard to pull off.


Those eyes must be going soft on ya.

Oh you didn't know? THAT WAS JUST HIS FREAKING GRAB!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2011)

The only real thing that still kinda gets me is that apparently we are sticking back to the "X and Y character(s) are only for support" thing. That is so Storm 1 man. I am not bashing CC2 nor anything, they are doing an splending job but I do think some flaws remain.

They should get a bit creative with the support characters and give them some movesets of their own so that we can play as them too. It would be very fun to command Choujuro and his sword during a fight with Zabuza or Ao, Torune, etc. If they included Karin as a playable character in Storm 2 I don't see why not with these other support fighters, more when some of them have showed at the parts that Generations will focus what they are capable of.

That also could make me start talking about why 3/4 of Team Minato is playable yet not Rin. The same case as Karin people. But the latter actually made it so.

In fact, I would like that they fix this "only for support" thing before focusing on the jutsu clashing.



Rasendori said:


> Can't believe none mentioned how BAWS Zabuza's ougi was.



Haha yeah, our bad! His Ougi was very Zabuza-esque. CC2 nailed his moves very well.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 19, 2011)

I am pleased!  Kisamehada mode! Yea! but where my water dome?!?!?!? 


Man the anime fights is crazy Itachi vs Kisame they actually made Kisame unable to overpower Itachi who had a Kunai! lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

Joker J said:


> I am pleased!  Kisamehada mode! Yea! but where my water dome?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> *Man the anime fights is crazy Itachi vs Kisame they actually made Kisame unable to overpower Itachi who had a Kunai!* lol


 Kakashi did the same against Zabuza and the Guillotine Sword had a blade unlike Sharkskin.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Can't believe none mentioned how BAWS Zabuza's ougi was.



Yeah, I was thinking about that too. The way he starts it up is just badass. I wish it was a bit longer, bamf shit like that deserves a longer duration


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

first time i get hyped for this game.. dem ougis got a boost in epicness..


----------



## nick65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Slowed down version of the trailer: .                                                             You can see sai hitting kabuto, so it thiiiinkkk no new form kabuto


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The only real thing that still kinda gets me is that apparently we are sticking back to the "X and Y character(s) are only for support" thing. That is so Storm 1 man. I am not bashing CC2 nor anything, they are doing an splending job but I do think some flaws remain.
> 
> They should get a bit creative with the support characters and give them some movesets of their own so that we can play as them too. It would be very fun to command Choujuro and his sword during a fight with Zabuza or Ao, Torune, etc. If they included Karin as a playable character in Storm 2 I don't see why not with these other support fighters, more when some of them have showed at the parts that Generations will focus what they are capable of.
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one not liking this "support-only" system.
I want CC2 to be creative like they were in Accel 2/Narutimate 3, they had jutsus and ultimates for characters like Hiruko Sasori, Hanabi, Shizune, Anko, Kurenai, Sound 4... they even had 2 Chiyos. xD


----------



## Rama (Dec 19, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Those eyes must be going soft on ya.
> 
> Oh you didn't know? THAT WAS JUST HIS FREAKING GRAB!!



oh yeah now I notice, damn his grab is awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2011)

I wonder how Obito and Kid Kakashi will handle.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm still hoping for some changes character-wise:
. Waterdome for Kisamehada, it'll be stupid if he doesn't use it
. Tobi that fought Konan (with Izanagi), the game should cover that fight. I don't wanna see goofy Tobi killing Konan. xD
. Sound 4 with their CS2 forms as their awakenings. Without Jirobo, PTS Choji will have no purpose.
. Hiruko Sasori so the Sand Village gate stage will have a purpose and also because I don't like it when they remove good characters from previous games (Accel) unless they are really really useless, like Konohamaru and Hanabi.
. I hope they don't remove UNS2 Taka Sasuke with Amaterasu and without Susano'o so we can do the fight against Killer Bee.
. Update Team Taka: Jugo with CS2 form as his awakening and have Akatsuki cloaks as their second outfits.
. Have Kurenai, Shizune and Anko as playable.
. Update Killer Bee, Lariat as his Jutsu, some V2 technique as his Ultimate and Full Hachibi as his awakening
. Update Itachi: Katon as his Jutsu, Amaterasu as his Ultimate and Susano'o as his awakening (because I don't like in UNS2 how he can only shoot Amaterasu only if he is covered with Susano'o)
. Update Pain: Chibaku Tensei as an Ultimate.
. Most of the Akatsuki have a second outfit without their Akatsuki cloak.
. Drunken Lee and Butterfly Choji for the Sasuke Retrival Arc.

*What do you guys think ?*


----------



## Joker J (Dec 19, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Kakashi did the same against Zabuza and the Guillotine Sword had a blade unlike Sharkskin.



Kisame is stronger than Zabuza.

Kisame overpowered the all might Taijutsu beast Gai who trains like the green beast he is everyday to keep his strength up. Kisame was even at 30% percent.
Itachi doesn't have super human strength like Kisame at 30%.



I will be a sad panda if they make Kisamehada mobility to this instead of water dome. *replace the shark with Kisamehada.*


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Dec 19, 2011)

Kay19 said:


> Hey fellas -
> 
> ^PV#3 Trailer - 4 minutes long.  New Minato OUGI, looks Badass...the rest, i'll let you watch


----------



## Samehada (Dec 19, 2011)

Kisame Transformation <3

Rikudo Naruto Transformation <3

5th Mizukage Playable <3

Thats it, im sold.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

*Trailer breakdown!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrzToESrvbE&feature=g-all-c&context=G2b63813FAAAAAAAAKAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

So...

What's the number count on characters?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

Where have you been mister?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 19, 2011)

I wasn't even paying attention to this game until I happened to check Saiyan Island today and watched the 4 minute trailer. Upon seeing it, I've decided that I may actually buy it. The stages...finally, the stages. Unraikyo, VotE (Daytime), Land of Iron (snow), Samurai Bridge (Bridge, Water), Great Naruto Bridge, and wherever the hell that stage is where Shikamaru is attacking!!! I cannot believe CC2 finally put in the Stages we have been so anxiously awaiting and more. And Chuunin Stadium is back apparently :33

Might I also add, dat Hashirama, dat Tobirama, dat Minato, dat Haku, dat Zabuza, and dat RM Naruto 

Still one thing is keeping me holding out 
If the Sound 4 are confirmed as characters, I'm sold. Make it happen CC2!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

Japan.

So.. 40 + is the word?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

The bird is the word 

But iunno probably like 70+, like they said 

And does no one else recognize the stage with Shikamaru as the *Ninja Academy?* I thought that was obvious


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 19, 2011)

Hrmm...I saw that CC2 pulled something about "not having seen enough of a character to make them playable" as the reason for support only characters. I say they're just lazy and the statement is practically bullshit anyway. Does CC2 think we've forgotten the Narutimate Hero series already? Why the hell were characters like Kurenai and Anko, and hell even *Hanabi*, playable then and not now when they can easily create some bullshit movesets that still look epic now. 

(Not saying I want Hanabi in this game, but it goes to show that CC2 can make up move sets from scratch without having to "see enough" of a character)

I am disappointed CC2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Haha yeah, our bad! His Ougi was very Zabuza-esque. CC2 nailed his moves very well.


the way Zabuza spined his sword was kind of un-Zabuza to me , he would not waste pressius seconds doing a assassin type move.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Hrmm...I saw that CC2 pulled something about "not having seen enough of a character to make them playable" as the reason for support only characters. I say they're just lazy and the statement is practically bullshit anyway. Does CC2 think we've forgotten the Narutimate Hero series already? Why the hell were characters like Kurenai and Anko, and hell even *Hanabi*, playable then and not now when they can easily create some bullshit movesets that still look epic now.
> 
> (Not saying I want Hanabi in this game, but it goes to show that CC2 can make up move sets from scratch without having to "see enough" of a character)
> 
> I am disappointed CC2



That's not he case. They were saying something like after Storm 1, CC2 became the "unofficial" official representation of Naruto through their games, so they want to refrain from making up movesets that are different from what Kishimoto portrayed in the manga (they want to respect his development of his characters). That's why when they're making a character,they want to make sure they've done enough in the manga to be developed (I'm guessing Karin is an exception because she's a member of Taka, and she's always present, on the battlefield during Sasuke's battles).


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 19, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's not he case. They were saying something like after Storm 1, CC2 became the "unofficial" official representation of Naruto through their games, so they want to refrain from making up movesets that are different from what Kishimoto portrayed in the manga (they want to respect his development of his characters). That's why when they're making a character,they want to make sure they've done enough in the manga to be developed (I'm guessing Karin is an exception because she's a member of Taka, and she's always present, on the battlefield during Sasuke's battles).



I respect CC2 for their respect for Kishi, but I would much rather them make up original movesets if necessary.

However, Kurenai and Anko can easily gain movesets that wouldn't contradict what Kishi has shown and would be perfectly reasonable. Still hoping for the Sound 4, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Hrmm...I saw that CC2 pulled something about "not having seen enough of a character to make them playable" as the reason for support only characters. I say they're just lazy and the statement is practically bullshit anyway. Does CC2 think we've forgotten the Narutimate Hero series already? Why the hell were characters like Kurenai and Anko, and hell even *Hanabi*, playable then and not now when they can easily create some bullshit movesets that still look epic now.
> 
> (Not saying I want Hanabi in this game, but it goes to show that CC2 can make up move sets from scratch without having to "see enough" of a character)
> 
> I am disappointed CC2



Well for the kage bodyguards they've shown some canon feats in the war arc, so i can see why CC2 decided to put them on hold just for the anime to come up. Can't blame them because if they made up movesets before getting to their canon feats then it would've been just a waste of time. 

However with anko, shizune, & kurenai thats a different story.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 20, 2011)

CC2 said the new trailer was leaked.


----------



## lathia (Dec 20, 2011)

Holy shit, that Minato ougi.


----------



## G (Dec 20, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> the way Zabuza spined his sword was kind of un-Zabuza to me , he would not waste pressius seconds doing a assassin type move.


Atleast it looked cool.

That trailer was epic btw.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 20, 2011)

Breakdown of the short one/ two second individual battle scenes in the trailer (the characters mentioned first are those performing their moves on the other character):

- Base Naruto against PTS Naruto
- Base Naruto against Sasuke
- Sai against Kabuto
- Kiba and Akamaru against PTS Shino (with Shino just weirdly standing there...) _edit: could be Shino against PTS Shino, and Kiba and Akamaru as Support combo move_
- Young Kakashi against Onoki
- Neji against LeeF
- Karin against Suigetsu
- Chouji doing his ougi on PTE Chouji
- Kimimaro against PTS Gaara
- Obito against Young Kakashi
- Konan against Jiraiya
- Yamato against First Hokage
- PTS Tenten ending her neutral combo against PTS Sakura
- Awakened Naruto (6 tails) against Pain
- Orochimaru againt Chidori True Spear Sasuke
- Tobi AwakeningF

After introducing the new characters, anime scenes and Modes:

- Sage Naruto against Pain
- Jounin Minato against Kakashi, with Obito and Young Kakashi in Attack Support mode
- Jugo performing his grab on Chidori True Spear Sasuke
- Shikamaru ending his combo against PTS Shikamaru
- PTS? Kankuro against PTS Temari
- Tobi ending his ougi against Deidara
- PTS Hinata substituting and ending behind PTS Shino and attacking him
- Gai beginning his ougi against Kakashi
- Chiyo beginning her ougi against Sasori
- Tenten attacking Neji with her projectile weapons, Neji retaliating with shurikens
- Kabuto against Sai
- Asuma ending his up combo against Third Hokage
- Itachi's ougi ending against Taka Sasuke


----------



## slickcat (Dec 20, 2011)

Still I believe CC2 should take their time with this game.

A couple of characters are missing, and still we have single ougis and probably one jutsu per character. I think they should improve on the current characters to have 2 jutsus and 2 ougis depending on the level of health.

This game still has a long way to go.I dont think generations will be complete without sound 4. the sasuke retrieval arc was one of the best arcs in the anime. Hope they have something to show for it.

Pain, Jiraiya, itachi, PTS drunken lee and Butterfly chouji. Need to be worked on.
AND LASTLY custom music feature for PS3 owners, It would be nice to use whatever music from the original series when I want to. 360 owners have this feature without even blinking.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 20, 2011)

So I guess with Sage Mode Naruto having 6 tails and Chakra mode Naruto being in we might be able to choose the awakening that we can use or something. 

I also support a custom music feature for the game on ps3. There is no excuse anymore why only one console should have this feature when both are fully capable.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 20, 2011)

sigh... It looks like we'll be playing with Tobi instead of Madara/Masked guy again, until atleast for awakening anyway! I'd rather play with a slightly nerfed Madara by all means.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Raptor: 6Tails Naruto vs Pain!

I was looking forward for Tobi (serious) to be a seperate character, but seeing that he is still an awakening I lost hopes for him to be seperate..!

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2011)

People are losing hope quickly.. Danzo wasn't in the trailer but he's proven playable, maybe they never showed Serious Madara because he isn't complete yet? I mean, we have 2 Jiraiyas. By all means, we can have 2 Madaras as well.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 20, 2011)

He'll also be in if awakenings are instantly playable.

I have just suggested to CC2 a Susanoo-esque, inner-Sakura awakening for PTS Sakura.


----------



## Face (Dec 20, 2011)

KCM Naruto and Minato look amazing in that trailer. 
I'm gonna use KCM Naruto so much in this game.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 20, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Red Raptor: 6Tails Naruto vs Pain!
> 
> I was looking forward for Tobi (serious) to be a seperate character, but seeing that he is still an awakening I lost hopes for him to be seperate..!
> 
> -LS-




Oh yeah thanks that makes so much sense!!! Lol

I'm wondering about the PTS Shino VS Kiba/ Shino part. It seems as if it's his opponent was Shino instead of Kiba yet Kiba is the one attacking him. Wondering if it's the selectable Jutsu support at work here...

Remember that in Storm 1, each character had at least two support moves.F

Eg:

PTS Ino had two jutsus to choose from if you are playing with her, her Memorial Flower sending Jutsu and her 16-hit combo. However when you select her as a support character, you could select her Memorial Flower sending OR another combo (reflecting some Taijutsu moves). Her 16 hit combo obviously isn't suitable as a support move, just like PTS Sakura's second Jutsu... The weird pinkish inner sakura dash. In some early videos, we have seen PTS Sakura as a support pulling her Taijutsu combo present in Storm 1.

PTS Tenten had two jutsus, Thousand Blade Chaos and Flower Needle bomb (similar to Blasting Spheres in storm 2). When u select her as a Support, you could select either Jutsu OR another combo with her taijitsu and tonfa. So she had three support moves, while some others like the two I mentioned above had two at least. PTS Sasuke had Fireball, Hosenka and another Taijutsu combo as well. Kakashi had about four support moves to select from as a support character in Storm 1, if I don't recall wrongly.

If what we saw in this trailer is an actual display of another Taijutsu support move from Kiba (apart from his Fang Over Fang Jutsu), then this could be a good sign that we will have two selectable jutsus just like in Storm 1, and another Taijutsu combo as another support move!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm starting to believe that we are getting alternate outfits this time for many characters 

Sasuke: (True Chidori Spear, Kirin) and maybe his "Shirt down" as an alt.outfit instead of after awakening turns off.. Seen in the latest trailer fighting against younger Sasuke at 2:34 to the right. = 3 Outfits

Sasuke Young: Blue and White with arm warmers/protectors seen fighting against Haku at 1:22, and without his arm warmers/protectors, Chuunin outfit. = 3 Outfits

Haku: With and without his mask. = 2 Outfits

Minato: With and without his Hokage cloak. = 2 Outfits

And I hope that there will be more than just few 
------
New Stages so far (Confirmed by Videos and Screenshots):
PS: Please fill the names of those I don't know 

Lee vs Sasuke (right before the Chuunin Exams)
Unraikyo (Taka Sasuke vs Killer Bee)
Sasuke vs Danzou (The Bridge)
Chuunin Primary Matches Stage (Naruto vs Kiba, Lee vs Gaara)
Five Kage Summit Stage (Sasuke vs Raikage A)
Iron Country (Snowy Area)
VotE Morning
Naruto Bridge
Uchiha Hideout Outside Roof Stage
Orochimarus Hideout Destroyed
Exchange Point (Asuma&Co vs Kakuzu and Hidan) I can't confirm this, but it looks like it from the trailer at 2:34 below Sasuke vs Sasuke Young to the right!

I might have missed few stages 

-LS-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2011)

I can agree with slickcat about how sometimes it can look like this game is being a bit "rushed".

Something that I have realized is that in order for us to play as KCM Naruto or well, to unlock the Awakening in the storymode, we would have to face Kyuubi in a Boss battle. So I am not gonna be surprised if Generation's final fight is against the Bijuu and the final stage of the fight is KCM Naruto vs Kyuubi.



Cthulhu21 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one not liking this "support-only" system.
> I want CC2 to be creative like they were in Accel 2/Narutimate 3, they had jutsus and ultimates for characters like Hiruko Sasori, Hanabi, Shizune, Anko, Kurenai, Sound 4... they even had 2 Chiyos. xD



Indeed. And they can be pretty creative, they gave Part I Sakura, Ino, Tenten and etc moves of their own and continued to do so in Storm 2 in Ino and Tenten's cases so I don't see the deal with them not being bold in doing it. 



Cthulhu21 said:


> I'm still hoping for some changes character-wise:
> . Waterdome for Kisamehada, it'll be stupid if he doesn't use it
> . Tobi that fought Konan (with Izanagi), the game should cover that fight. I don't wanna see goofy Tobi killing Konan. xD
> . Sound 4 with their CS2 forms as their awakenings. Without Jirobo, PTS Choji will have no purpose.
> ...



Well:

-I think Kisame's Waterdome could be part of his Ultimate in his Kisamehada form. I am having doubts that it actually will be a battlestage.

-Perhaps That Tobi will be left for Storm 3...

-I agree about the Sound 4 and everything else. I would like to play with Butterfly pre-timeskip Chouji. CC2 could do a cool Boss fight with Chouji in that state vs CS2 Jirobou.

-That could be, they can get creative with Hiruko.

-Same here, Taka Sasuke was cool and as you said that is how he looked hwen he fought Killer Bee.

-I like the idea of different skins for Taka and yeah, CS2 Juugo (even if he looks little) would be a good choice.

-Agreed. 

-Agreed too.

-I think that for Itachi there should be the option of having either Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu as his Ougi/Ultimate. Susano'o as his Awakening sounds good.

-Agreed.

-We would be talking about "damage" skins. I actually would like that if that ever happens it should be applied to other characters too, like Kakashi when he fought Hidan & Kakuzu.

-I would like that timeskip Lee's Awakening to be the 5 Gates mode, Drunken Lee could be a separate character.



Zaeed said:


> So I guess with Sage Mode Naruto having 6 tails and Chakra mode Naruto being in we might be able to choose the awakening that we can use or something.



Probably. We've seen in trailers KN4 and this one KN6.

Either with base Naruto you have the option of using as his Awakening either KN4 or KCM. But I thought that we would have Sage Naruto without his cloack 'cause that is how he fought Kyuubi.

I would like that in the future we are able to have a "base" Sage Naruto.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

I fogot how shitty Naruto's artwork was. Half of those stages look ripped right out of DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi so it comes as no surprise to me that they all look dead. The fighting looks to be the same as Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 so why pay sixty bucks for a game that's basically a remake of one that is already out. I can see how the staunch fans would jump at the story mode and such but there really isn't much in this game.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 20, 2011)

How the 'f' do these stages look like dbz? Theyre from the anime and in anime style. In dbz games it was alsways stupid 3d weird and not similair to the anime. Sir this game has changed since storm 2, more than we
Could hope for. Dont blame the game, when you have your eyes soaked in metal gear solid


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 20, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I fogot how shitty Naruto's artwork was. Half of those stages look ripped right out of DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi so it comes as no surprise to me that they all look dead. The fighting looks to be the same as Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 so why pay sixty bucks for a game that's basically a remake of one that is already out. I can see how the staunch fans would jump at the story mode and such but there really isn't much in this game.



Did you bother to at least research the game a bit?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2011)

nick65 said:


> HDont blame the game, when you have your eyes soaked in metal gear solid



Are you saying this game is better than MGS? If so, LOL.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I fogot how shitty Naruto's artwork was. Half of those stages look ripped right out of DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi so it comes as no surprise to me that they all look dead. The fighting looks to be the same as Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 so why pay sixty bucks for a game that's basically a remake of one that is already out. I can see how the staunch fans would jump at the story mode and such but there really isn't much in this game.



You really sound ignorant with your statements, and I'm going to assume you're not really up-to-date. There was a time when I thought (along with a lot of other people) that this was a copy/paste remake, but recent conditions have drastically changed that statement for everyone. All the new characters being added, along with some old characters with new movesets, and the improvements of the game mechanics really can't be called a "remake". Are you going to call an online tournament mode, the option to rewatch fights and the correction of knj a remake as well?

Yeah, the artwork is shitty (I strongly agree with this ), but you should really do some research yourself before you come up with such embarrassing conclusions


----------



## Motochika (Dec 20, 2011)

OH GOD I'm loving it.

Dream team Tobirama, Mei, and Asuma.

I see that they kept the moveset the same for some character. Love the new ultimate on Minato though.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

Please let us start in awakening mode, at least in verus... I know they want to balance shit for online but that was so fun in storm 1.

I'd love to fight an NPC on insane with the handicap in their favor and have them start out in awakening.


----------



## Rama (Dec 20, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I fogot how shitty Naruto's artwork was. Half of those stages look ripped right out of DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi so it comes as no surprise to me that they all look dead. *The fighting looks to be the same as Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 so why pay sixty bucks for a game that's basically a remake of one that is already out*. I can see how the staunch fans would jump at the story mode and such but there really isn't much in this game.



heh says a guy with a blazblue sig and avvy, oh the irony.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> *I fogot how shitty Naruto's artwork was*. Half of those stages look ripped right out of DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi so it comes as no surprise to me that they all look dead. The fighting looks to be the same as Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 so why pay sixty bucks for a game that's basically a remake of one that is already out. I can see how the staunch fans would jump at the story mode and such but there really isn't much in this game.


lol wut? Naruto art work is way better than DBZ toriyama cant design unique looking characters every time, i see a Dragon Quest and crono character the first ting that come to my mind is DBZ.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2011)

So

will this game have free roam or not?


----------



## valerian (Dec 20, 2011)

When did the Sound 4 suddenly become important?


----------



## Rama (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> So
> 
> will this game have free roam or not?



probably not, it will likely be some type of arcade mode with cut scenes.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 20, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> So
> 
> will this game have free roam or not?



Most likely not, with CC2 focusing mainly on the combat gameplay, and game content, I highly doubt that there will be free-roaming. After all, if there were then CC2 would have informed us by now, especially when knowing that this game is getting closer and closer to release. Since, ya know, Japan getting the game first in February.


So overall, I wouldn't expect any free-roaming.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol wut? Naruto art work is way better than DBZ toriyama cant design unique looking characters every time, i see a Dragon Quest and crono character the first ting that come to my mind is DBZ.



I think he was talking about Generations' artwork, not the manga. Let's be honest, the quality of the artwork for the Storm series have been getting poorer over the years.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 20, 2011)

I think this game should serve as a lesson to all of us, we shouldn't judge games by their first demo or by their first scans.


----------



## Rama (Dec 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I think this game should serve as a lesson to all of us, we shouldn't judge games by their first demo or by their first scans.



true, I remember the first time I saw this game, I thought it was gonna be something to wait before UNS3.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 20, 2011)

By the way, do you guys still remember this ?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I think this game should serve as a lesson to all of us, we shouldn't judge games by their first demo or by their first scans.



Agreed. I really wasn't planning to be this impressed during the first few instances of the demos.


----------



## Rama (Dec 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> By the way, do you guys still remember this ?



that is canon, Rinnegan Tobi confirmed


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I am also very impressed with the quick developments this game has gone through. Perhaps we're in store for a few more suprises in the following 1 month before the game comes out.



Cthulhu21 said:


> By the way, do you guys still remember this ?



That could be one of Tobi's Ougi for Storm 3. And so far Kabuto has zero moves.


*Spoiler*: _manga_ 



Kishi better give him some attacks if he is planning to make an [Edo] Itachi vs Kabuto fight in the manga next year.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 20, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _manga_
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi better give him some attacks if he is planning to make an [Edo] Itachi vs Kabuto fight in the manga next year.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they would make an Edo Tensei outfit for Itachi and update his Susano'o so that he can shoot Magatamas as his charged Shurikens when activating Susano'o.
But it's still too early to start wishing things for UNS3. lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think he was talking about Generations' artwork, not the manga. Let's be honest, the quality of the artwork for the Storm series have been getting poorer over the years.



Maybe they didn't go all out with the artwork in generations due to the game being a tie-in for storm 2 & 3.  Regardless it doesn't look that bad imo.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _manga_ 



I think that is definitely gonna happen. There will be Edo versions of Deidara, Sasori, Kakuzu, Nagato and Itachi. But they won't be called as "Edo Deidara", etc. Just their names in those different clothes.

Same thing goes to any new moves they have used so far in the war arc so yeah, Itachi's jutsu or Ougi could be his Yasaka no Magatama.






Asakuna no Senju said:


> Maybe they didn't go all out with the artwork in generations due to the game being a tie-in for storm 2 & 3.  Regardless it doesn't look that bad imo.



In the trailer there was a moment where they showed all the characters's concept artwork, it looked to have improved a bit.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 20, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> By the way, do you guys still remember this ?



Oh, wow.

To think I once thought that was a real leak. It looks so gosh darn FAKE it hurts.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> In the trailer there was a moment where they showed all the characters's concept artwork, it looked to have improved a bit.



Majority of those were from Storm 1 & 2. C'mon, people...


----------



## Bonney (Dec 21, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Please let us start in awakening mode, at least in verus... I know they want to balance shit for online but that was so fun in storm 1.
> 
> I'd love to fight an NPC on insane with the handicap in their favor and have them start out in awakening.



This! Please CC2 make it happen. Was pretty disappointing when they removed that.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2011)

I would love if that "Madara" was available as a secret character. With a Tobi alternate outfit too. I mean we're bound to get a secret character that isn't found in the regular story mode, why not serious Tobi?

And I think like we have a a VS mode for with and without supports there should be a mode that lets us start in awakening (but not just a battle of awakenings) much like mini boss fights from Storm 2.


----------



## safjkla794ha (Dec 21, 2011)

Ohhhhh Shiiiit!! 

And so the wait begins.. again. 

As far as fixing the game, bring back dashing into guard instead of bouncing off people.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 21, 2011)

+ a little info on online tourny mode~!!


----------



## slickcat (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks good but the highlight of the trailer is minatos Ougi and sekondan. Anyways heres to hoping that u can play as Awakenings separately.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 21, 2011)

Also forgot to mention, and it doesn't seem that people have noticed it, but the place where Kisame and Killer Bee fought is confirmed as a stage in one part of the video in which B and A are fighting.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2011)

Jaga said:


> + a little info on online tourny mode~!!


noticed that the card section is missing on that trailer so my gues is that it a japanese only feature.


----------



## Sera (Dec 21, 2011)

Will Konan have her 6 billion explosive tag technique?


----------



## xArunOwnsz (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anybody know how far the story mode for this game is actually going?
Where does it start and end? Has it been annouced even?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 21, 2011)

xArunOwnsz said:


> Does anybody know how far the story mode for this game is actually going?
> Where does it start and end? Has it been annouced even?


At the very least it's going to Naruto defeating the Kyuubi.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 21, 2011)

probably from start of Naruto part 1 to shippuuden Naruto vs Kyuubi)(dont care if it spoilers)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, I want to see this new trailer that you all seem to be jerking off to; haters be hatin on, and narufags be faggin on. 

Give it to me.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 21, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, I want to see this new trailer that you all seem to be jerking off to; haters be hatin on, and narufags be faggin on.
> 
> Give it to me.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gDYSHq13XE&feature=g-u&context=G276d498FUAAAAHgAMAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, good sir. ^

I can see why the haters be hatin and the narufags be faggin..

It looks more than OK to me, at least.. 

Offers a lot of shit to do in-game, so maybe they hope to make this their hail mary?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 21, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> You need to work on your rebuttal.



That's a pathetic way to avoid answering my questions. It's always funny when petty newcomers try to flamebait and then they bite more than they can chew.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2011)

He be trollin'.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2011)

xArunOwnsz said:


> Does anybody know how far the story mode for this game is actually going?
> Where does it start and end? Has it been annouced even?



Well, Naruto clearly has access to his latest form but doesn't use any of the techniques he had at the time - so I'd imagine it ends just before the war begins.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2011)

xArunOwnsz said:


> Does anybody know how far the story mode for this game is actually going?
> Where does it start and end? Has it been annouced even?


It seems we're getting multiple story modes so I guess it'll be different per character.

Naruto's will either end with the clash against Sasuke or unlocking KCM.
Sasuke's is bound to end with his Team 7 encounter.
Kakashi's could end at his death (he got better) in the Pain arc or they could make the encounter with Tobi a fight (even if serious "Madara" isn't a seperate character Tobi's awakening as a mini boss could work).
Haku and Zabuza's will end with their deaths (duh).
Itachi's will end with his death (since they won't get to the war)
Other story modes haven't been announced yet.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 21, 2011)

My hype for this game's greater than ever.


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoiler_ 




Like was mentioned before: a boss fight vs Kyuubi would be awesome


----------



## Motochika (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh man I wonder what Tobirama's Ougi will be. Hopefully it isn't some generic jutsu like the ultimate ninja series ones.

Also are awakening being given their own ougis? I was wondering because Chakra Mode Naruto did that bullet move and I was wondering if that was a regular combo or an ougi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2011)

i just want this back 

*changes pants*


----------



## Sera (Dec 21, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, Naruto clearly has access to his latest form but doesn't use any of the techniques he had at the time - so I'd imagine it ends just before the war begins.



[SP=Buuut]How can you have that without Kushina?  She assists Naruto in the battle to get Kyuubi chakra mode.[/SP]


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2011)

^She doesn't have anything close to a moveset though. Unless you wanna mix Sakura and Tsunade and add some Uzumaki rage as ougi


----------



## Shinryu Ragunaroku (Dec 21, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> [SP=Buuut]How can you have that without Kushina?  She assists Naruto in the battle to get Kyuubi chakra mode.[/SP]



*Who is this fangirl? *


----------



## Sera (Dec 21, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> ^She doesn't have anything close to a moveset though. Unless you wanna mix Sakura and Tsunade and add some Uzumaki rage as ougi



Same could be said for Karin.


----------



## Flamandro (Dec 21, 2011)

Could someone please make me a gif with the final part of the trailer, from when Naruto transforms until he finishes hitting Sasuke? It's okay if it has to be divided in two gifs. If no one knows how to do it or doesn't want to, could you tell me who would? I think since it's in HD now it's worth the gif.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 21, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Same could be said for Karin.



Karin was unbelievably crap, though. Unless you want your favourite character to be piss-poor in quality, it'd be better to leave her out until further knowledge of her skills are revealed.


----------



## Sera (Dec 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Karin was unbelievably crap, though. Unless you want your favourite character to be piss-poor in quality, it'd be better to leave her out until further knowledge of her skills are revealed.



I suppose I agree, but if Kushina isn't present during a boss battle with the Kyuubi, then that's really unfair. She should at least be support with chakra chains.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 21, 2011)

Kushina will perhaps be in Storm 3.


----------



## Sera (Dec 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kushina will perhaps be in Storm 3.



I really hope so.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 21, 2011)

Who knows, CC2 might surprise us in the next month and reveal some more support-only characters


----------



## Sera (Dec 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Who knows, CC2 might surprise us in the next month and reveal some more support-only characters



I was hoping that.  The Kushina episodes are coming out February time... They might not have mentioned her because of that? Who knows.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 21, 2011)

Judging by how much the game has changed in only a month and the feedback being taken into account, i doubt we've seen all there is in terms of chars.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 22, 2011)

30 new screens! 5 versions of sasuske loll



6 new arts!


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 22, 2011)

Jaga said:


> 30 new screens! 5 versions of sasuske loll
> 
> 
> 
> 6 new arts!



I'm glad that Taka Sasuke with Akatsuki cloak made it in the game. But I'm sad that they didn't change Taka (No CS2 Jugo and no Akatsuki outfit for them) :[


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 22, 2011)

Naruto Generations: The Ultimate 6 Minute Promotional Video


Dat Minato 
I can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Rama (Dec 22, 2011)

Jaga said:


> 30 new screens! 5 versions of sasuske loll
> 
> 
> 
> 6 new arts!



so many Sasukes


----------



## Jaga (Dec 22, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Naruto Generations: The Ultimate 6 Minute Promotional Video
> 
> 
> Dat Minato
> I can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 22, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Naruto Generations: The Ultimate 6 Minute Promotional Video
> 
> 
> Dat Minato
> I can't wait to get my hands on this.


It seems Obito and Young Kakashi are very fun to play with ! Thanks for this video.

Better quality here, click the first video, it begins at 3:20 :


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2011)

Rama said:


> so many Sasukes


the forgot chunnin exam Sasuke.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 22, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Naruto Generations: The Ultimate 6 Minute Promotional Video
> 
> 
> Dat Minato
> I can't wait to get my hands on this.



So it's official, we will have the option to chose different outfits for one character, look at PTS Sasuke, in this trailer he has his Wave Arc outfit with the elbow warmers, and in that scan we saw this morning he had his outfit of when he left Konoha and we already saw his black outfit as an artwork in the promotional trailer... cool.

Did anyone notice Madara's Laboratory/Tobi's hideout as a new stage ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Naruto Generations: The Ultimate 6 Minute Promotional Video
> 
> 
> Dat Minato
> I can't wait to get my hands on this.


Zabuza looks to be better than Kisame.


----------



## Kay19 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the new 6 min vid!  Wow! I'm in love with 1st and 2nd hokage's ougi's.  I'll be maining them now!

two vids in one week, awesome.  No danzo on this vid, maybe he'll be in like in a month or two in another video along with sound 4? Who knows, but i'm really pumped for this game now


----------



## Rama (Dec 22, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Naruto Generations: The Ultimate 6 Minute Promotional Video
> 
> 
> Dat Minato
> I can't wait to get my hands on this.



dat Hashirama Ougi, dat Hashirama tilt covers a lot a space too.  Young kakashi looks very fun to play with, Mei also looks like a great character too play with.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 22, 2011)

Sasuke will be the best character on the game.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 22, 2011)

The trailer's awesome.

I'm especially looking forward to playing as Obito; his awakening and ougi look awesome, imo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2011)

Not a bad trailer at all, did it's job of getting everyone hyped.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 22, 2011)

they need to change the team ultimates honestly, all they have to do is copy accel, characters that are compatible should have a different ougi.

Minatos combos still the same. Sage Naruto and Naruto get some lil tweaks to their combos. I wonder if this is all the playable characters, though Danzo is probably being saved for last, theres still hope for sound 4


Seems they changed minatos chakra dash into a superspeed run instead with yellow lightning trail. seems hokage minato from the previous game was too fast.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 22, 2011)

So has it been seen or said that you will be able to end combos strings as soon as you stop punching or will it be like ninja storm 2 where you punch in the air for an hour while you get hit in your back.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 22, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So has it been seen or said that you will be able to end combos strings as soon as you stop punching or will it be like ninja storm 2 where you punch in the air for an hour while you get hit in your back.



If I'm not mistaken it has been confirmed that one can cancel combos at the cost of chakra


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised to say that may I be the first to acknowledge Tobirama's ougi as being COMPLETELY BADASSSERY  He has the best ougi in the trailer, by far. 

I'm really liking what they did with Obito as well, I wasn't expecting much from his ougi, but they made it very qualitative. 

I'll be maining Tobirama and Obito for sure, those bamfs


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder what Kid Kakashi's awakening is, we didn't see it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2011)

Man the new ougi's look kickass! 

Does anyone think CC2 will update the storm 2 character's ougi's by any chance?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I wonder what Kid Kakashi's awakening is, we didn't see it.



It was shown in the trailer, he takes out his chakra sabre. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Man the new ougi's look kickass!
> 
> Does anyone think CC2 will update the storm 2 character's ougi's by any chance?



I doubt it. So far CC2's been really showing that Storm 2 characters are copy/paste, so it'd be a huge surprise if they decide to update any of them. They're mostly focusing on completely new chars and mechanic improvements


----------



## Prototype (Dec 22, 2011)

Tobirama and Zabuza. 

Mountain's Graveyard looks like a cool stage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I doubt it. So far CC2's been really showing that Storm 2 characters are copy/paste, so it'd be a huge surprise if they decide to update any of them. They're mostly focusing on completely new chars and mechanic improvements



I guess it wouldn't be a bad thing to leave them the way they are.....would it?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It was shown in the trailer, he takes out his chakra sabre.


I'll watch it again, must've missed it.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 22, 2011)

I was actually hoping that they start giving out add-ons at a certin point when the manga was far enough ahead that would increase the story up until the manga ended(as well as adding more characters to the roster and not only for support but playable as well), but a developer stated that the game is basically a UNS 2.5 so meh......

On the up side, it has been confirmed that they added something to stop the constant spam of substitution jutsu in the game and online.......


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 22, 2011)

Foxve said:


> I was actually hoping that they start giving out add-ons at a certin point when the manga was far enough ahead that would increase the story up until the manga ended(as well as adding more characters to the roster and not only for support but playable as well),* but a developer stated that the game is basically a UNS 2.5 so meh......*
> 
> On the up side, it has been confirmed that they added something to stop the constant spam of substitution jutsu in the game and online.......


It's one hell of a 2.5 though, one I really look forward to playing.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Tobirama and Zabuza.
> 
> Mountain's Graveyard looks like a cool stage.



What time in the video do you see people fighting at Mountain's Graveyard? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> I guess it wouldn't be a bad thing to leave them the way they are.....would it?



I think we'd all prefer them to have new movesets or be somewhat updated.. But as of now that wish is looking kind of thin.. so I'm just not putting too much hope into that for the sake of not being too disappointed (or surprised) when it actually doesn't happen


----------



## Blatman (Dec 22, 2011)

After viewing the trailer I see team ougi's are still combo's to same main character ougi's?

Biggest disappointment for me. When will Cc2 realise that we want to see a specific team combos? like naruto henge of team to sakura planting bombs to a massive Katon by sasuke? I wanna fucking see that awesome deidara/sasori combo where they rape with bombs coated with iron sand. Or itachi's/kisame's where they stomp with suiton and a mid air(well the enemy is just falling in the air since kisame wtfstomped) tsukuyomi!!!

Other than that this looks good. Really can't wait to see a demo announcement and danzo


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What time in the video do you see people fighting at Mountain's Graveyard?



I think he is talking about 0:43 where Lee PTS and Lee TS fights each other..

-LS-


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2011)

Blatman said:


> After viewing the trailer I see team ougi's are still combo's to same main character ougi's?
> 
> Biggest disappointment for me. When will Cc2 realise that we want to see a specific team combos? like naruto henge of team to sakura planting bombs to a massive Katon by sasuke? I wanna fucking see that awesome deidara/sasori combo where they rape with bombs coated with iron sand. Or itachi's/kisame's where they stomp with suiton and a mid air(well the enemy is just falling in the air since kisame wtfstomped) tsukuyomi!!!
> 
> Other than that this looks good. Really can't wait to see a demo announcement and danzo



Agreed. Those team ougis were so friggen badass it was too much to handle. If CC2 could ever pull that off they'd have my utmost respect, along with a lot of other fans and critics. I'm wondering what's holding them back from executing that?


----------



## Foxve (Dec 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Agreed. Those team ougis were so friggen badass it was too much to handle. If CC2 could ever pull that off they'd have my utmost respect, along with a lot of other fans and critics. I'm wondering what's holding them back from executing that?



While they were indeed badass, kishi has stated that his characters can do what they did in the games(he basiclly stated in a interveiw or something that they were canon). That's probably why they don't add them. Otherwise we'd have them doing crazy shit, like island-busting Itachi


----------



## Dim Mak (Dec 22, 2011)

Was hoping that they would add serious Tobi. ):


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2011)

Foxve said:


> While they were indeed badass, kishi has stated that his characters can do what they did in the games(he basiclly stated in a interveiw or something that they were canon). That's probably why they don't add them. Otherwise we'd have them doing crazy shit, like island-busting Itachi



Kishi actually said that???  gimmie the link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2011)

Foxve said:


> While they were indeed badass, kishi has stated that his characters can do what they did in the games(he basiclly stated in a interveiw or something that they were canon). That's probably why they don't add them. Otherwise we'd have them doing crazy shit, like island-busting Itachi



>Implying Itachi can't bust up island  

on another note, who friggen cares; UNS-Ino can butt-rape Jiraiya anyways


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHmfrBvi62s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 22, 2011)

RM Naruto and Minato's special made me say WTF!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 22, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Was hoping that they would add serious Tobi. ):


He still has a chance as a secret character. And if not maybe we'll get a mode that lets us use awakenings right away.


----------



## Motochika (Dec 22, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHmfrBvi62s[/YOUTUBE]



Tobirama's Ougi is amazin


----------



## Prototype (Dec 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What time in the video do you see people fighting at Mountain's Graveyard?



At about :44, it looks like the giant rib cage that signifies Mountain's Graveyard is in the background.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 22, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHmfrBvi62s[/YOUTUBE]



So killer bee has a hit single now?  Hope it sounds good in english.......


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 23, 2011)

Foxve said:


> So killer bee has a hit single now?  Hope it sounds good in english.......



I heard that it won't be released outside of Japan.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been away two weeks. Can someone give me a brief update?

Also, what the fuck, is it just me or does that trailer look fucking good, better than the usual Storm standard?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 23, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHmfrBvi62s[/YOUTUBE]


That looks insanely awesome, and WTF TOBIRAMA!!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2011)

Foxve said:


> I'm thinking yes, makes since considering it's supposed to be the last ninja storm game........


No, Storm 3 is meant to be. This is like a spin-off game.


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 23, 2011)

After seeing this 

SHUT UP & TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## G (Dec 23, 2011)

Still not impressed enough.
Where's Sound 4?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

This game looks awesome and minato, kcm naruto and the second hokage look awesome. Hope serious tobi will be a seprete character and kabuchimaru


----------



## Blatman (Dec 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Agreed. Those team ougis were so friggen badass it was too much to handle. If CC2 could ever pull that off they'd have my utmost respect, along with a lot of other fans and critics. I'm wondering what's holding them back from executing that?



My guess (and people will probably flame me but) is that it's laziness from CC2. They have had the span of two(nearly 3) games to implement this and they've come up with the generic team ougi's of storm 2. This must be a feature that will be worked on in storm 3 specially for the war since ninja are organised into teams again.

Another Positive are that obito's ougi looks awesome(CC2 can be very creative at times) and the game looks a lot more solid. Surely demo should be weeks away?


----------



## Ejenku (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope Itachi gets all three MS abilities in his moveset this time..Susanoo being both his awakening and Ultimate jutsu is just boring. I also really want C3 and C4 in Deidara's moveset.

I mean they gave Kisame his shark mode and Minato got a new ultimate.
Sadly Deidara and Itachi look untouched and the game should be near completion. Tsunade having her regeneration seal as her awakening would be good as well.

I assume Pain's Chibuka Tensei is in I mean come on....


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2011)

The reason why Deidara's C4 wasn't added in was probably because of the irreversible effects. How is the opponent still supposed to be able to play when he's been disintegrated? CC2 managed to get away with it with Kakashi's ultimate (making the opponent teleport back to the battlefield) but I don't think they can pull it off with C4, otherwise that would've been added in Storm 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

remember the good old days? when each character had 3 ougis + a team ougi? not to mention customizable jutsus


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The reason why Deidara's C4 wasn't added in was probably because of the irreversible effects. How is the opponent still supposed to be able to play when he's been disintegrated? CC2 managed to get away with it with Kakashi's ultimate (making the opponent teleport back to the battlefield) but I don't think they can pull it off with C4, otherwise that would've been added in Storm 2



Like Minato's ougi wouldn't make one unable to move (to say the least) for example, though


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 23, 2011)

fireking77 said:


> After seeing this
> 
> SHUT UP & TAKE MY MONEY!!!



Thanks for a much clearer version of the trailer!


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

G said:


> Still not impressed enough.
> Where's Sound 4?



I think you mean Sound 5!

Or is Kimi already in this? 

Yep he's in it. :WOW


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder what the next big update will be?  New character? and if it is who would you like to see?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Like Minato's ougi wouldn't make one unable to move (to say the least) for example, though



Well, no matter how big the explosion or how many rocks are crumbled, as long as the opponent can get up, the match is fine. But once you add irreversible things into the factor (teleportation, disintegration), then it's hard to implement it into the game. I'm even surprised at how they've included Onoki's Jinton in his ougi because that's complete erasure. You can't get up from something like that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 23, 2011)

*Storm Generations: 75 Chars/15 Supports/ETC!!!!*



While this news is full of WIN i'm seriously worried about the "15 support-only characters" roster. If we add the Sound 4/anko/kurenai/shizune along with the kage body guard supports then it would complete the list....


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> While this news is full of WIN i'm seriously worried about the "15 support-only characters" roster. *If we add the Sound 4/anko/kurenai/shizune along with the kage body guard supports then it would complete the list....*



Sure it's disappointing, but I'm not really upset over it. I only hope that CC2 continues to make improvements across the board for Generations and UNS3.

Some characters have gotten tweaks to their movesets while others haven't, and that's the only thing that grinds my gears.

I still want that 3rd or expandable option for health bars, for this game or the next I will blow-up CC2's suggestion box until I get through to them.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

No sound 4 ... that's so disapointing.

They already confirmed the 15 support characters: Fu, Torune, Ao, Chojuro, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, Darui, Shi, Jirobo, Tayuya, Kidomaru, Sakon, Anko, Kurenai, Shizune


And they confirmed 73 playable characters, which means that we only have 2 left to be confirmed.

I hope it will be Hiruko Sasori and real Madara, and not some other two versions of Sasuke. >.>

But man...it really angers me how Karin is playable while the Sound 4 are support only...


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Last 2 chars will probally be snake kabuto and Zetsu!


----------



## Rama (Dec 24, 2011)

two more characters huh, well thats interesting I though they had shown full roster, anyway.  I want them to be Serious Tobi(please oh please) and some guest character.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 24, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHmfrBvi62s[/YOUTUBE]




I'm the happiest Naruto fan ever.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 24, 2011)

Mifune and Kabutomaru will be the last two, only two logical choices tbh.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

Mifune didn't fight in the Kage Summit Arc, Kabutomaru doesn't have enough feats to include him as a playable character in this game.
I also don't get how everybody is requesting Zetsu ? Tobi said that Zetsu wasn't meant to be the fighting type and he has barely any feats... white Zetsu got one shoted by everybody and black Zetsu got one shoted by Chojuro.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome news; so many cool/amazing features, imo.

And I hope/think the last two character slots'll go to kabuto (oro) and Tobi with his new mask.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know about that actually, a theory that is has been floating around says that the 2 new characters are going to be the new Naruto and Sasuke that have been confirmed lately after the first trailer. -.-
Kinda sucks.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 24, 2011)

Danzo better not be left out.


----------



## Rama (Dec 24, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Danzo better not be left out.



hes confirmed


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

fuck No sound 4, then I guess this game isnt for me, they ve had 2 games to implement these guys and they still havent. If they need more time b4 the american or european v. release they should take it. 

I mean what is karin doing here when Sound 4 have valid feats, anyone who played the narutimatte games know that they had very unique movesets. Plus to be frank since I have storm 2, all I need to do is watch the combos for the new characters and their ougis and I ll be satisfied.

 I considered getting this due to the fact that they might cover up the players missing from the first game, since storm 2 was complete,apparently its a copy and paste, and pains moves still suck, itachi probably still the same as well, and some other characters that needed to be tweaked.

Plus leaving sound 4 out is a good way to get rid of butterfly chouji and drunken lee. The problem arises from how they make awakenings separate characters. If they had say... Final sasuke version who could use kirin,chidori spear and amaterasu/susano in one match they wouldn't have the need for multiple sasukes with just small tweak to his moves(if any) as well as just costume change... This is what they need to fix for storm 3, there should be one Naruto(having the choice of multiple awakenings,each with their ougi and different jutsu).Rather than overpopulating the roster with the same characters because they can only do one ougi at a time. 

Guess I rest my case.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I don't know about that actually, a theory that is has been floating around says that the 2 new characters are going to be the new Naruto and Sasuke that have been confirmed lately after the first trailer. -.-
> Kinda sucks.



Could be.

It could also be Kabuto (oro) and another Tekken character


----------



## Firaea (Dec 24, 2011)

Rama said:


> hes confirmed



Oh. I'm completely outdated, sorry. Is there any scan or video or link I can see with regard to that news?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Oh. I'm completely outdated, sorry. Is there any scan or video or link I can see with regard to that news?


----------



## Foxve (Dec 24, 2011)

Still really hoping they keep the UJ's that the first Ninja Storm had. Man, One-tailed Naruto's and Second Curse-seal Sasukes were the best.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MI_h4vdajw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQqYLOLlugU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rama (Dec 24, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Oh. I'm completely outdated, sorry. Is there any scan or video or link I can see with regard to that news?



You gotta watch the brand new video that came out,  you'll be amazed, I cant link it to you cause I'm on Ipod but somebody else might.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 24, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Oh. I'm completely outdated, sorry. Is there any scan or video or link I can see with regard to that news?



Here the new trailer for you to get caught up on.


----------



## valerian (Dec 24, 2011)

Do Kisame and Jugo have new awakenings?


----------



## Saturday (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm going to be really disappointed if Juugo's new awakening isn't Curse Mark LV 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

Foxve said:


> Still really hoping they keep the UJ's that the first Ninja Storm had. Man, One-tailed Naruto's and Second Curse-seal Sasukes were the best.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MI_h4vdajw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQqYLOLlugU[/YOUTUBE]



you so have it wrong dude;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnY7jOmCD_E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd2_8nGjnfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

valerian said:


> Do Kisame and Jugo have new awakenings?





Saturday said:


> I'm going to be really disappointed if Juugo's new awakening isn't Curse Mark LV 2.





Sorry to disappoint you guys but  is still the same, no CS2.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

Juugo not having CS2 makes no fucking sense considering the whole Raikage vs Sasuke fight.

Kisame's awakening.  


And RM mode Naruto looks like it will be so broken along with his papa Minato. 

Yellow Flash redux bitches.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, RM mode Naruto's melee comboing speed looks over powered from trailers at least compared to most characters. He'll be overused online no doubt. Still the form is great in game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

I REALLY hope the sound 4 are playable because i could imagine everyone nearly giving up on generations if CC2 kept them support-only. 

And damn thats a bit of raging going on in CC2's facebook account. :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

The World said:


> Juugo not having CS2 makes *perfect *sense considering *he is only a bit more important than fodder.*



fixed  

dick move though..


----------



## valerian (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't really care much for Juugo so it doesn't matter. Nice to see Kisame get a new awakening though


----------



## Jaga (Dec 24, 2011)

new video! sage naruto vs first hokage


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

Crappy quality....


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new video! sage naruto vs first hokage



1. Crappy quality
2. Still 2 health bars
3. Seems like we won't be able to chose awakenings as playables since SM Naruto did his winpose even when he won using his KN6 form, but I can be wrong.

Still, thanks for the vid. ;]

PS: Is this the final game ?


----------



## Saturday (Dec 24, 2011)

Is there any chance of some secret character that they're saving till last minute to reveal or do we basically have our character roster?


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

Saturday said:


> Is there any chance of some secret character that they're saving till last minute to reveal or do we basically have our character roster?



Unfortunatly, I think we DO have our final character roster... no Sound 4, no serious Tobi, no CS2 Jugo, no Hiruko Sasori, no butterfly Choji, no Drunken Lee...

I'm just hoping that they will update Pain's ultimate jutsu to Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> 1. Crappy quality
> 2. Still 2 health bars
> 3. Seems like we won't be able to chose awakenings as playables since SM Naruto did his winpose even when he won using his KN6 form, but I can be wrong.
> 
> ...



1. Yep.
2. I know..... they really better change that next year.
3. It doesn't really confirm whether awakenings are still non playable by choice but.....eh. 

I don't think so.....its robably still an updated demo since the trailer showed the raikage still having changes to himself.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> you so have it wrong dude;
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnY7jOmCD_E[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd2_8nGjnfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

Foxve said:


> Well it appears we have different opinions my friend.  Not that those aren't badass as well . That being said, almost (if not all) of the first game's UJ's were better than the ones in the 2nd ninja storm's.......



Totally


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I'm just hoping that they will update Pain's ultimate jutsu to Chibaku Tensei.


Sadly, I highly doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

I just re-watched the new generations trailer, there was one part that caight my eye. When PTS hinata did a combo on TS hinata, then with PTS kiba knocking her back down i noticed that TS hinata didn't get sent flying too close towards PTS hinata like in storm 2 which would've allowed an ougi/jutsu commence. I think this could mean that the knockbacks are pretty much fixed now.....though thats just speculation from me. 

Skip to 4:49 to see what i mean. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WrcYZaLsfQ&feature=g-user-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

nope , if u ve played online enough, that range is still in proximity for team ultimate, for explosive tag rebound and for air combo follow up if u have the right timing down. still isnt fixed, but thats not my problem thus far, since I ll be playing offline mostly. KCM naruto will be broken and is better used offline.

Rather sound 4 are my biggest gripe and I ll be waiting for their confirmation as playables.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

The sound 4 WILL be in i'm sure of it, i think people are speculating a bit too much on the roster thing that namco bandai gave out. Granted i WOULD be pissed if they were still support-only but that chances of that shouldn't be high, i'm sure once CC2 are finished with the holiday break they'll report in about them someday.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

well the title is called generations, And to me one of the best arcs of the anime series was the sound 4 arc leading to sasuke vs Naruto, If they are missing from this game, I cant call this a full title, afterall in Storm 1, Haku, zabuza and 1st/2nd where all missing or supports respectively. Sound 4 I dont really need interms of movesets, but conclude part 1s section of the story, they have tons of battles surrounding Sound 4 alone.

 But then again I can always pick this title up cheap, I m in no rush. Sound 4 will be the deciding factor.


Then again I feel they wont be in, honestly.... because if they are in, they will have to make Kibas awakening Dual headed wolf,Butterfly chouji and Drunk lee respectively. And we all know thats extra work.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

The more I wait for news from Cc2 the more I get hopes for Uchiha Madara (Real/Edo)

UCHIHA MADARA

*Spoiler*: __ 



Introduction:
Line; I will show you the true power of the Uchiha


Winning Pose:
Line;
(last frame, bottom right)

-Normal-

Ninja Jumps: Spinning and Dissapering (When Jumping sideways)

Chakra Dash: Dissapering and reappearing "like Itachi does when doing a backwards Chakra Dash"

Guard: Susanno Bones


Substitution: Dissapear (Like Gai and Lee with "Speed")

O Combo = Random Combo

O + Lstick Left/Right = Random Combos with Sharingan paralyzing and kick as combo finisher


O + Lstick Up = Random Combo

O + Lstick Down = Random Combo

Lstick tilt = Flashy Sword Combo/Attack

OR
Mokuton Jukai Koutan


Air Combo = Random Combo

Hold/Throw = Mokuton Jukai Koutan

OR
Random Sharingan Jutsu (maybe?)

Shurikens/Kunais [] = Kunais

Chakra Shurikens/Kunais [] = Katon added Fuuma Shurikens (two Fuuma Shurikens like Sage Narutos) 

Jutsu = Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu

Jutsu (hold) = Katon Gouka Mekkyaku


Ougi = Meteor Crash




I was bored so I had nothing better to do x) If they include him this game will be complete for me


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 24, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> The more I wait for news from Cc2 the more I get hopes for Uchiha Madara (Real/Edo)
> 
> UCHIHA MADARA
> 
> ...



Wow, guarding with Susano'o bones ? Nah, I think it's too much...he should be guarding 

And his awakening should be Susano'o, but we will have to wait for UNS3 to see him being playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 24, 2011)

Madara as a secret character would be nice. He probably wouldn't be Edo Madara as he's a very recent character in the manga but I could see his fight with the first Hokage being something you unlock.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Wow, guarding with Susano'o bones ? Nah, I think it's too much...he should be guarding
> 
> And his awakening should be Susano'o, but we will have to wait for UNS3 to see him being playable.



That's what I was thinking about, his Susanno as his Awakening and yeah we could switch his guard into that too  I was thinking more like Taka Sasukes Guard ;D

There is a chance that he is in Generations, if not then I guess we just have to wait til UNS3 



Gaiash said:


> Madara as a secret character would be nice. He probably wouldn't be Edo Madara as he's a very recent character in the manga but I could see his fight with the first Hokage being something you unlock.



As long as we get him in Generations I don't care how he plays like..  I just want to recreate Madara vs Hashirama at VotE Stage  Maybe everybody should mail them saying "UCHIHA MADARA" Maybe they will add him then


----------



## Vash (Dec 24, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I REALLY hope the sound 4 are playable because i could imagine everyone nearly giving up on generations if CC2 kept them support-only.





-----------

There is no way edo Madara will be playable! They need to keep some big characters for Storm 3 as well.

Why is it that when the people in this thread get what they ask for (kcm Naruto, all previous Hokages, new gameplay mechanics for example) instead of being grateful they just complain about wanting something else?

*CC2 are going above and beyond to make the fans happy!*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not ungrateful...........

I'm happy with this game as it is, i'm just saying that with the sound 4 being playable the characetr roster would be complete imo. That and jutsu clashes/third health bar.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

Sage narutos awakening is the 6tail form i wonder what version of naruto is kcm form gonna be an awakening. But the best thing would be if it will he its own seperate character.

Also it seems that the frs and double will still be sage naruto main move i was hoping for the gargantual rasengan barrage.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I definitely wouldnt ask for the basics that should be in the game. SOUND 4 is definitely a group of playables that should have been in Storm 1. Maybe its easy for you to pull off 60 dollars for a new game, but when ppl are skeptical they have their reasons. If a game has the materials and content to be considered as worth the money especially when this title is just a 2.5. Xbox360 owners will benefit the most because storm 1 was ps3 exclusive. Those who owned both titles know exactly why they ask for this.


----------



## Rama (Dec 24, 2011)

If they would have changen Juugo's Nurse clothes to something else I would been pleased.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2011)

They're only four characters, and ones I can live without personally.



Rama said:


> If they would have changen Juugo's Nurse clothes to something else I would been pleased.


I agree, at least give him something he doesn't look ridiculous in.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2011)

Maybe the creators are not fan of the sound four, people did not ask for them or they wanted more support only chracters and they were choosen because thats how they were in the first game.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

Or they had a tight schedule release date, Storm 1 was heavily anticipated back in the day especially for its cel shaded graphics. They must have been under alot of pressure. I dreaded Haku and Sound 4 being absent in the first game with the free world n nothing to do in it. 

But come on they dont have an excuse this time, I m sure sound 4 will be in the next title,if they plan to go for over 100 characters considering the fact that the war has new characters everywhere. But sound 4 might be the key to having more ppl pick up storm 3 as a marketing strategy. Anyways I applaud CC2 for all they have done thus far, but I m slow to anger and very hard to deceive. 
I understand their tactics and I ll decide when its worth my money, for the time being they ve done a wonderful job. If sound 4 makes the cut more grease to their elbow


----------



## Rama (Dec 24, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new video! sage naruto vs first hokage



dissapointed with video since quality was bad, atleast we know Hiruzen uses Fire in this game.


----------



## Hohohaha (Dec 24, 2011)

Is it just me or jiraiya is a bit faster as support than in storm 2 ^_^
The video quality is so bad I could barely see what was going on


----------



## InoChan69 (Dec 24, 2011)

So hype for UNSG 

As long as there's no guarding while jumping and the enemy can't put their ultimate jutsu into your back when they sub out of your combo then I'll be pleased.

<3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

Your sig.........

Aeion you troll.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2011)

I've lost most of my skill in Storm 2 

But I'm not too far from my prime  Good matches though


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

Same here, though it isn't so bad because at least i got play fair instead of using counter-spamming tactics of mine that worked before. 

ORLY? :ho Indeed it was.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah.. you just need to tone down on your jumping + kunai and attack more often.. I'm the one who always has to initiate the offence


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if every Madara fan or those who wants Madara to be in THIS game send this "Uchiha Madara REAL (Playable) to be in Generations as the FINAL CHARACTER" her 

Maybe they will listen to us and add him x)

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 24, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Hi, I was wondering if every Madara fan or those who wants Madara to be in THIS game send this "Uchiha Madara REAL (Playable) to be in Generations as the FINAL CHARACTER" her
> 
> Maybe they will listen to us and add him x)
> 
> Thanks in advance



CC2 goes by the storyline in the anime, not the manga. Even if every single fan sent in a request for Madara, they would still have to wait for UNS3 to see him.

We are going to get him in later games, but let's be realistic right now.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> CC2 goes by the storyline in the anime, not the manga. Even if every single fan sent in a request for Madara, they would still have to wait for UNS3 to see him.
> 
> We are going to get him in later games, but let's be realistic right now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking more on Madara from the flashbacks now and not EDO Madara 
I know he wont be in it with his Susanno and Rinnegan xP


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Hi, I was wondering if every Madara fan or those who wants Madara to be in THIS game send this "Uchiha Madara REAL (Playable) to be in Generations as the FINAL CHARACTER" her
> 
> Maybe they will listen to us and add him x)
> 
> Thanks in advance



If the company said this game will *END* at the beginning of the war.. What gives you the impressions that Madara has a chance of being playable in this game?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

WARNING: MANGA SPOILERS BELOW


LegendarySaiyan said:


> Aeion said:
> 
> 
> > If the company said this game will *END* at the beginning of the war.. What gives you the impressions that Madara has a chance of being playable in this game?
> ...



I guess you didn't read my last post ;D
Ps: Manga Spoilers..!


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 24, 2011)

But you see, all of the moveset Madara would need to have in the game are from the war arc. He wouldn't really have any moves only going by flashbacks. They are not going to spoil the story for the fans like that with his moveset.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

Zaeed said:


> But you see, all of the moveset Madara would need to have in the game are from the war arc. He wouldn't really have any moves only going by flashbacks. They are not going to spoil the story for the fans like that with his moveset.



Yeah I guess so.. But I'm sure he will be in UNS3 or Generations 2 or whatever the next game after Genertions will be :ho

EDIT: but you never know, look at your own sig, if it is true that the games storyline ends right before the real war and they still added Naruto RM with a moveset just from few pages of him showing few moves then maybe they can create a moveset for Madara too ;D never giving up the hope here x)

EDIT2: Guess I just have to wait and see


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2011)

funny thing is RM naruto wont use rasengan in this game, his moveset will be changed for UNS3


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 24, 2011)

I think KCN is just a bonus. I think if we're getting multiple story modes then Naruto's get go up to awakening this form without any sign of the war as he was unaware of it.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2011)

It's people like him that try to make CC2 look so bad. They demand all these impossible, crazy suggestions that they themselves know will never get in, and when they see that it's not possible, they get mad and bash CC2. Just look at their facebook page, kids are ranting why people like Kurenai and Anko aren't playable (who didn't show a damn thing worthy in the anime) and are all cursing and shunning CC2 now. Do you guys think CC2 doesn't read the manga as well? Matsuyama claimed they're all fans of Naruto. They know what characters are involved in the manga. If certain characters aren't playable they have a good reason for it, whether it be they're information deprived or it's a marketing strategy, but fans of CC2 don't understand this, and get angry at them. They fully said they want suggestions about further mechanics for the game, the people that _have_ been doing this, CC2 had open ears, and we have several modes and improved fighting, which increases the quality of the game. But continuously blabbing like a broken record "omg add hokage sakura, add grown konohamaru, add golden byakugan hanabi hyuuga etc etc etc etc". You put so many heavy demands on CC2 and don't give them a chance to explain to you why they cannot be added.. and you guys don't even consider that question yourselves (slickcat actually made the suggestion of marketing strategies).


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2011)

Exactly, at least we're even getting this, they could've made us wait for quite awhile if they wanted.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 24, 2011)

what does "KCN" stand for? 


Kyubi Chakra... ?


----------



## Rama (Dec 24, 2011)

is actually KCM Kyubii Chakra Mode


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's people like him that try to make CC2 look so bad. They demand all these impossible, crazy suggestions that they themselves know will never get in, and when they see that it's not possible, they get mad and bash CC2. Just look at their facebook page, kids are ranting why people like Kurenai and Anko aren't playable (who didn't show a damn thing worthy in the anime) and are all cursing and shunning CC2 now. Do you guys think CC2 doesn't read the manga as well? Matsuyama claimed they're all fans of Naruto. They know what characters are involved in the manga. If certain characters aren't playable they have a good reason for it, whether it be they're information deprived or it's a marketing strategy, but fans of CC2 don't understand this, and get angry at them. They fully said they want suggestions about further mechanics for the game, the people that _have_ been doing this, CC2 had open ears, and we have several modes and improved fighting, which increases the quality of the game. But continuously blabbing like a broken record "omg add hokage sakura, add grown konohamaru, add golden byakugan hanabi hyuuga etc etc etc etc". You put so many heavy demands on CC2 and don't give them a chance to explain to you why they cannot be added.. and you guys don't even consider that question yourselves (slickcat actually made the suggestion of marketing strategies).



I do not know who you are referring to when you say "him" and I do hope that it is NOT me, because then you have misunderstood me.. I have sent my suggestions for a better gameplay and online features and there is no harm in wishing for something and sharing this wish with others on forums like this one..  I do not hate Cc2 or complain over things just to make it clear to everyone  I like the new features and changes in Generations and I can't wait to get my hands on it! Every fan would wish for one of their favorite character  and I just have high hopes for Madara xP

If Madara ain't in Generations well to bad I won't cry over it  I know that he will appear in the next game ;D

Peace


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's people like him that try to make CC2 look so bad. They demand all these impossible, crazy suggestions that they themselves know will never get in, and when they see that it's not possible, they get mad and bash CC2. Just look at their facebook page, kids are ranting why people like Kurenai and Anko aren't playable (who didn't show a damn thing worthy in the anime) and are all cursing and shunning CC2 now. Do you guys think CC2 doesn't read the manga as well? Matsuyama claimed they're all fans of Naruto. They know what characters are involved in the manga. If certain characters aren't playable they have a good reason for it, whether it be they're information deprived or it's a marketing strategy, but fans of CC2 don't understand this, and get angry at them. They fully said they want suggestions about further mechanics for the game, the people that _have_ been doing this, CC2 had open ears, and we have several modes and improved fighting, which increases the quality of the game. But continuously blabbing like a broken record "omg add hokage sakura, add grown konohamaru, add golden byakugan hanabi hyuuga etc etc etc etc". You put so many heavy demands on CC2 and don't give them a chance to explain to you why they cannot be added.. and you guys don't even consider that question yourselves (slickcat actually made the suggestion of marketing strategies).



THIS. Just this.  That adison troll has alot of nerve getting others to side with him against CC2 despite how much they've been adding/putting in the game to satisfy their asses. Hell i bet even IF the sound 4/anko, kurenai, and shizune were in the game they'd still bitch like a cheap fucing 10 year old.  "OMG LIEK ADD THIS/THAT CHARACTER OR I WON'T BUY THIS GAME NO MATTER HOW MUCH NEW FEATURES IT HAZ!!!!!! ". Whiny tools i swear, they don't even realize that CC2's on break during the holidays and won't be back for the whole week.  I'm gonna feel bad for the CC2 representetive once he gets back....


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yeah I guess so.. But I'm sure he will be in UNS3 or Generations 2 or whatever the next game after Genertions will be :ho
> 
> EDIT: but you never know, look at your own sig, if it is true that the games storyline ends right before the real war and they still added Naruto RM with a moveset just from few pages of him showing few moves then maybe they can create a moveset for Madara too ;D never giving up the hope here x)
> 
> EDIT2: Guess I just have to wait and see



The story leads up the beginning of the war, and it's the same time when Naruto gains his KCM. Having KCM Naruto in the game make sense from a gameplay, content, and story perspective.

Madara doesn't make sense in the same way, so he's not gonna appear in Generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 25, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> THIS. Just this.  That adison troll has alot of nerve getting others to side with him against CC2 despite how much they've been adding/putting in the game to satisfy their asses. Hell i bet even IF the sound 4/anko, kurenai, and shizune were in the game they'd still bitch like a cheap fucing 10 year old.  "OMG LIEK ADD THIS/THAT CHARACTER OR I WON'T BUY THIS GAME NO MATTER HOW MUCH NEW FEATURES IT HAZ!!!!!! ". Whiny tools i swear, they don't even realize that CC2's on break during the holidays and won't be back for the whole week.  I'm gonna feel bad for the CC2 representetive once he gets back....



Exactly, that Adison fool be damned, he's polluting all of CC2'S fb page  While I was reading all that bullcrap I felt very sorry for CC2 when they get back


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

I cannot believe the nerve of some people these days, like the guys whinging on the CC2 page. CC2 have done them a service in creating a wonderful, and very complete game character wise and everything. CC2 have put a hell of a lot of effort in, and a bunch of ungrateful fools have the nerve to complain about 1 or 2 minor characters barely in the manga being left out. Geez, what happened to people being grateful. It is especially pathetic when they are vetoing buying the game due to one tiny factor like that. 



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yeah I guess so.. But I'm sure he will be in UNS3 or Generations 2 or whatever the next game after Genertions will be :ho
> 
> *EDIT: but you never know, look at your own sig, if it is true that the games storyline ends right before the real war and they still added Naruto RM with a moveset just from few pages of him showing few moves then maybe they can create a moveset for Madara too ;D never giving up the hope here x)*
> 
> EDIT2: Guess I just have to wait and see




*Spoiler*: _do not read if not up to date with the manga_ 



Regarding Madara. Having edo Madara appear in the game will spoil people to one of the most important revelations upcoming in the manga, about Tobi's identity. Besides if they created a move set for him it'd royally suck because he can't show his  Rinnegan, all he would have is Katon and Susanoo which Itachi and Sasuke already have. I understand your desire for him to be in the game, but it'd be better for the next game as you probably know.


----------



## Rama (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't remember my facebook account :/, so I cant read what these shitheads are saying.  Anyway I agree with you guys, CC2 has worked hard trying to fix the problems online in this game and has given us a lot of awesome features which a lot of us didn't expect. They should be grateful to CC2 for caring for this game unlike other mainstream games which give you the same bullshit each year.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm really digging Tobirama's moves from the trailer now that I've rewatched it. I haven't ever played a Naruto game with the Hokages in it (only new to the Naruto fighting games), so this will be a new and awesome experience for me.



Rama said:


> I don't remember my facebook account :/, so I cant read what these shitheads are saying.  Anyway I agree with you guys, CC2 has worked hard trying to fix the problems online in this game and has given us a lot of awesome features which a lot of us didn't expect. They should be grateful to CC2 for caring for this game unlike other mainstream games which give you the same bullshit each year.



Here is a screenshot of some of the complaining going on. Warning the spoiler will stretch the forum layout when opened.



Seriously though, calling CC2 Lazy after all they've done


----------



## Prototype (Dec 25, 2011)

So the Sound Four are only supports, eh? It would've been nice having them as playable characters, but oh well. 

Bitching to such an extent is just...rude, to put it politely.


----------



## Creme egg (Dec 25, 2011)

Alot of Complaints going on there. And That Adison guy sure is Annoying  He's acting if the world is going to end and for everyone to lose hope. Now as much as i want the sound four to be playable, it won't really be that much of a blow if their not in. 

Though i do want to hear the reason why they aren't in. Because if karin can be made playable, then anyone can be made playable. 

Also i don't really give a sh#t about Kurenai and Anko. They can go make hentai together for all i care (). all i want is three health bars so i can enjoy a good long fight. btw the new battle stages look nice.

But hey cyberconncect have done Awesome things for us such as adding Tobirama, zabuza and updated Kisame in the game  finally team ocean can be created. And team Awesomely random too (it Consists of danzo, killer bee and kimimaro).


----------



## Rama (Dec 25, 2011)

System said:


> I'm really digging Tobirama's moves from the trailer now that I've rewatched it. I haven't ever played a Naruto game with the Hokages in it (only new to the Naruto fighting games), so this will be a new and awesome experience for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugh already hate that Adison, what a bitch really, how the fuck is CC2 lazy for not adding the Sound Four, if Hashirama(my fav character) wouldnt be in the game I would be a little dissapointed but not so much cause CC2 was actually fixing the shit that was important like the BROKEN Online Mode, characters like the Sound Four are optional sure it would be cool if thet where playable but they are not so deal with and apreciate all the other good things that overshadow the bad ones. WOW CC2 lazy for not adding 4 characters?Wow just wow.


----------



## FakePeace (Dec 25, 2011)

Kurenai and Anko aren't necessary but I don't understand why the Sound 4 are support-only. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, just wondering. Actually they have really interesting and individual skills.


----------



## Rama (Dec 25, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> Kurenai and Anko aren't necessary but I don't understand why the Sound 4 are support-only. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, just wondering. Actually they have really interesting and individual skills.



 is ok to complain about it, yes they would have been a great addition to the roster.  Only thing I hate is when people like that guy make it like the game is shit without those characters. If you want my opinion in why they didn't add them as playable is because they needed a solid roster of supports only as well I guess.

Oh and Merry Christmas guys


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 25, 2011)

WARNING: Manga Spoilers Below


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those who replys to my post; I already gave up my hope for *Edo Madara* I was thinking more on *Madara seen from Tobis flashbacks* and knowing Cc2 they can be creative and create a moveset for him without his Rinnegan and Susanno I still got my hopes for Madara from Tobis flashback as a fanservice from Cc2.. 

IF HE IS NOT IN THE GAME; It's ok, as many of you say he will be in the next game for sure 100% 




Btw, I was wondering if Cc2 confirmed anything about DLC? because I was thinking maybe we will get characters like Kurenai, Anko and other Support only characters as playable later on with DLC and get more Support only characters as DLC..


----------



## Rama (Dec 25, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> WARNING: Manga Spoilers Below
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol I swear to you just now before I picked up the Ipod I was thinking the same thing about support being playable later by DLC and to answer you question, correct me if I'm wrong but Storm 1 had DLC right? So anything is possible


----------



## Jaga (Dec 25, 2011)

new video 



cc2... they got there cake and are eating it in front of us


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 25, 2011)

On storyline, can someone inform me what chapters it is going to cover after ch.490 , although it supposed to cover pre-war chapters ? I know KCM Naruto is there. Apart from that, anything else with conformation ? Like stage or location ? Is turtle Island shown in any video/scan ?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> On storyline, can someone inform me what chapters it is going to cover after ch.490 , although it supposed to cover pre-war chapters ? I know KCM Naruto is there. Apart from that, anything else with conformation ? Like stage or location ? Is turtle Island shown in any video/scan ?


We don't know yet. We can only guess. Since we're getting different storylines for several characters it could end at various points. I think Naruto's will end with him awakening KCM unlocking it as a character but others will end with the character's death or Team 7's clash with Sasuke.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 25, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new video
> 
> 
> 
> cc2... they got there cake and are eating it in front of us



3 hours?  What could they possibly be doing for three hours? 

This is gonna be a long watch...


----------



## Foxve (Dec 25, 2011)

It's so awesome that they fixed the Substitution jutsu spam. That alone made online play crappy. For the people like my self who played online for NUS2 all they did was spam that it and render all combos effectively shit in the game......


----------



## slickcat (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn, saw the video, this combo cancelling is very dangerous, you can cancel even an air combo so that the last drop down attack changes and u pick up your ground combo where you left off. Hmmmm looks like it will be awesome to play offline, more so.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 25, 2011)

I got an old, used sock for christmas and a marshmallow, Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got like $2000.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 25, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I got an old, used sock for christmas and a marshmallow, Merry Christmas everyone


You can't be serious.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You can't be serious.



Nag I'm just d*ckin around with you peasants. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS, BETCHES


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT_pgSrFdMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ibb (Dec 25, 2011)

Just chimming in,

The only sound four I care about are Tayuya and Kimimaro. The rest I don't care for and can't imagine playing. Now the other Jinchurikis/white masked Tobi on the other hand, they would be an awesome inclusion but no one on CC2's facebook seems to be requesting them.

The millions of people calling CC2 "lazy" for not including the sound four are insane.... And assholes. The internet seems to be filled with people like them.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 25, 2011)

The Sound Four aren't even all cool characters, aside from Kimimaro, it's ridiculous how many people are bitching over fodder.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 25, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Just chimming in,
> 
> The only sound four I care about are Tayuya and Kimimaro. The rest I don't care for and can't imagine playing. Now the other Jinchurikis/white masked Tobi on the other hand, they would be an awesome inclusion but no one on CC2's facebook seems to be requesting them.
> 
> The millions of people calling CC2 "lazy" for not including the sound four are insane.... And assholes. The internet seems to be filled with people like them.



I don't agree with you here, the sound 4 have alot of reasons to be playable in the game:

1. You may not like them but as you can see they have hundreds of fans requesting them all over the place.
2. They already appeared in CC2's Ultimate ninja series on PS2, and most people don't like it when they remove characters from past games.
3. They all have unique fighting style.
4. They have one of the best fights in the Part 1 manga.
5. Not including them means that CC2 won't update PTS Choji (Butterfly Choji) and PTS Lee (Drunken Lee)
6. It's very simple to create a moveset and awakenings for them.
7. Without them, PTS Choji would have no purpose and Kiba, Neji and Shikamaru won't have alot of battles.
8. Main reason why fans are angry is because CC2 gave alot of hints showing that they will make all support only characters in UNS1 playable but now they gave up on this idea and decided that they will let them be support only.
9. The Sasuke Retrival Arc would be a fail without them... Imagine Shikamaru's team going to retrive Sasuke only to be stopped at the beggining of their journey by Kimimaro! Oh and apparently he has 4 sidekicks/supports that no one seem to care about. :l

See ? Just because YOU don't care about them doesn't mean that people shouldn't request them or care about them.

Oh and people aren't requesting the Jinchurikis and new Tobi because they know that this game won't cover the War Arc and they don't want to make those exaggerated / Impossible to make requests.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 25, 2011)

Typical, just because they dont appeal to you or they are fodder doesnt make them less relevant, I hear the same bullshit all the time, but if you wanted a certain character and they were absent, then one would push for it. 

Sound 4 are important because thats one of the best arcs in the original series. They are fodder by todays standards but they sure were unique. Neji vs Kidomaru/ chouji vs jiroubo were good battles,especially the showcase of butterfly chouji. Its been ages since others watched or read that certain part of the manga or anime, but I ve been following this series for 9 yrs now from manga to anime transition.I ll tell u that sound 4 were great enemies for the rookies.

 If they arent added to the game,its not ground breaking, but since I have storm 1 and 2, I d rather I see my complete part 1 battles missing from original storm 1. Which is sound 4, kurenai and anko didnt have much big a role but they did battle itachi and oro respectively. Sound 4 have a full blown moveset and should be in the game without a doubt.

The only stupid thing is ppl posting on fcbk about certain things they cant change.especially with the release date so soon,BUT they havent announced all playables yet.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 25, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I don't agree with you here, the sound 4 have alot of reasons to be playable in the game:
> 
> 1. You may not like them but as you can see they have hundreds of fans requesting them all over the place.
> 2. They already appeared in CC2's Ultimate ninja series on PS2, and most people don't like it when they remove characters from past games.
> ...



All valid reasons.

Maybe I should be more clear, I actually really like the sound 4 and their fights against the rookies in part one, I just don't see myself or very many other people playing them.

It takes a lot of time/energy to make a single character in a fighting game, it takes even more to make a character well. If you could only pick one character to play as in the Narutoverse, who would it be? Raikage? Sasuke? Naruto? Kakashi? Deidara? Would you choose the sound four over any of the characters I just listed above?

Fighting games have a size vs diversity aspect to them, and I'd much rather see people like the sound four and Konohamaru get snuffed if it means characters like Naruto/Kisame/etc. gets more attention in development.


----------



## Rama (Dec 25, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new video
> 
> 
> 
> cc2... they got there cake and are eating it in front of us



I wish I understand Japanese and the guy on the back has a Seth Rogan Mask? 

Also I think those wood spikes are Hashirama's Jutsu.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> The Sound Four aren't even all cool characters, aside from Kimimaro, it's ridiculous how many people are bitching over fodder.



Stupid people with their own opinions and personal contributions.


----------



## G (Dec 26, 2011)

Why would only Kimimaro be playable?!! He was lame.


----------



## Rama (Dec 26, 2011)

G said:


> Why would only Kimimaro be playable?!!* He was lame*.



you kidding right?


----------



## G (Dec 26, 2011)

Compared to the others, yes.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

The others were just obnoxious by comparison.


----------



## G (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2011)

G said:


> Why would only Kimimaro be playable?!! He was lame.


the sound 5 were awesome.


----------



## G (Dec 26, 2011)

As a whole, Sound 5 was awesome.
But having Kimimaro as the only playable character and the others as supports was just stupid.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

At least we're not getting characters like Konohamaru in their place or something.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> At least we're not getting characters like Konohamaru in their place or something.



Post time skip Konohamru is BOSS

They should include him as bonus character with the move set from that episode where he went against Temari


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would rather have post time skip Konohamaru than the Sound 4.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2011)

Why are all these people saying Sound 4 fights were "the best fights in Part 1"? That's complete and utter bullshit  They're saying they have different opinions on liking/hating Sound 4.. meanwhile they're blatantly saying it was the best arc in part 1? The irony...


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2011)

Someone give me a breakdown of the kawarimi bar

Too lazy to look it up


----------



## Si Style (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Someone give me a breakdown of the kawarimi bar
> 
> Too lazy to look it up



What if everyone is too lazy to explain it to you? Try asking rather than demanding.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Someone give me a breakdown of the kawarimi bar
> 
> Too lazy to look it up



Is that the thing that limits the substitution jutsu?


----------



## Rama (Dec 26, 2011)

G said:


> Compared to the others, yes.



Kimimaro is the best, the others where ok


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2011)

Si Style said:


> What if everyone is too lazy to explain it to you? Try asking rather than demanding.


Because this thread apparently has 100 new posts every day. So people being too lazy doesn't really make sense.

That's just the way I formulate questions, don't take it badly.


Foxve said:


> Is that the thing that limits the substitution jutsu?


Yeah, I want to know how many you can do in a single match, how replenishable it is and what the requirements are.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2011)

Having the Sound 4 as support only is pretty stupid, IMO, and makes me think CC2 is lazy. Honestly, how can you have *Karin* as a playable character but not the Sound 4, who actually did SOMETHING?


----------



## Foxve (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Yeah, I want to know how many you can do in a single match, how replenishable it is and what the requirements are.



I personaly hope that the limit is just set in the match to like three or two and it can't be replenished. It's annoying as fuck when players online spam it ta hell on almost every hit they get. While you can't really blame someone for using it cause it was put in the game for that purpose, but when a player spams it to the point where they sub out of _every attack_(with it you can literally escape any attack,justu, UJ and Team UJ), it ruins the fighting game aspect to it..........


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why are all these people saying Sound 4 fights were "the best fights in Part 1"? That's complete and utter bullshit  They're saying they have different opinions on liking/hating Sound 4.. meanwhile they're blatantly saying it was the best arc in part 1? The irony...



No, most of the people who want the Sound 4 think that they had *one of the best FIGHTS in the Part 1 manga.*


----------



## SaiST (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, have I been out of the loop this much, or were the Sound 4 always getting this much attention? I guess if this keeps up, you guys are likely to get 'em in Storm 3, or the next "dream match" title.

Personally speaking, while I think each of 'em could be interesting additions, I can understand why they haven't been at the top of the priority list.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2011)

Having the sound 4 in the game would make generations complete imo. Along with jutsu clashes.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 26, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Wow, have I been out of the loop this much, or were the Sound 4 always getting this much attention? I guess if this keeps up, you guys are likely to get 'em in Storm 3, or the next "dream match" title.
> 
> Personally speaking, while I think each of 'em could be interesting additions, I can understand why they haven't been at the top of the priority list.



The sea of request for the sound 4 is VERY recent.

Durring Storm 1 everyone was complaining about the lack of Zabuza and Haku, with only a few mentions of the Sound 4. Now that we have Zabuza/Haku all eyes turn to the Sound 4.

This is why I'm not crying over the exclusion of the Sound 4, if the people who claim to want them REALLY wanted them they would have made a bigger fuss durring Storm 1, or hell, when Generations was first announced. The truth of the matter is that all of the character who made it into the game are more popular then the sound 4, even amoung people who are clamoring to get them in very few would have chosen the Sound 4 over Zabuza/Haku.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess everyone has their own opinions. And there''s nothing wrong with that, but when one tries to dispute others way of thinking obviously things will have to be explained.

Apparently sound 4 to me re probably more important than 1st and 2nd hokage, because I personally enjoyed the arc in the Anime more so. Now, I ve played accel series and narutimatte series. I do not have these titles anymore due to the lack of ps2 and whatnot, but I never ever bothered complaining with those games. The answer is obvious and apparent. 

Sound 4 as supports will tarnish the name generations set out for themselves. Fighting kimimaro 5 times with each character with sound 4 as support is beyond my understanding. When we can have drawn out battles with the real characters the way it really happened before the battle with kimimaro. I m aware that the game has been tweaked enough and certain aspects fixed but Lets be frank, these new characters can be added as DLC. We have Kakashi, obito, 1st,2nd hokage, haku, zabuza and the 4 kages  
excluding gaara. 11 new characters about say 5 new stages with nothing innovative in it other than being vast area of space. I m sorry to say this but Having storm 1 and storm 2 definitely doesnt make this title worth 60 dollars.

 Now all I ve ever asked for is that the story for part 1 is completed, heck its not even in the storm 2 format anymore,but I dont give 2 shits. generations should have the battles from the anime or manga respectively from the first part of the series because they are missing. Its not even worth arguing over


----------



## Rama (Dec 26, 2011)

hey guys I saw the latest Storm Generations video but I dont understand what triangle,triangle,triangle+circle does


----------



## slickcat (Dec 26, 2011)

team ougi probably


----------



## Rama (Dec 26, 2011)

oh yeah , fuck havent played in long time forgetting shit


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2011)

Regarding the exclusion of the Sound 4, in Storm 1, I was not among the people who complained about Zabuza and Haku not being in the game (I could honestly care less). When the Sound 4 were only DLC support-only characters, I was slightly disappointed, but I could live with it.

However, now that they're making Ultimate Ninja Storm *Generations*, it kind of doesn't make sense for them not to include the Sound 4. I mean, Zabuza and Haku made it into the game, and I'm happy about that, but the Sound 4 are pretty important story wise and character wise. Does CC2 really expect us to enjoy the same battle against Kimimaro using 4 different support characters four times in a row? It seems ridiculous if you ask me. I see people saying things like "The Sound 4 aren't popular enough" or "I don't really care for the Sound 4 being in since that arc was lame" or whatever, and there's nothing wrong with opinions on characters, but I figured it would be a no-brainer that the Sound 4 would be included in this game. I don't even know why I'm appalled by this lack of confirmation as I really don't care much for the Sound 4, but in a title called "*Generations*," the inclusion of four of the most intense enemies in Part 1 should go without saying.

There's fair justification for them to be in the game, anyway. First, there is more than enough information on their abilities for CC2 to create movesets and awakenings (CS2, obviously) for the characters. The inclusion of them also would allow for a more accurate story (though this is not a big part of the game, it is still important in a way) rather than fighting Kimimaro multiple times. Most importantly, I think, is the fact that the Sound 4 were severe obstacles that helped developed the characters of Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, and Neji. To me, they were iconic because they pushed the aforementioned  characters to their limits, more so than any other opponent they had faced. The team's performance against the Sound 4 and their failure to save Sasuke were practically what motivated them to get stronger and improve themselves. How many people actually gave a shit about Chouji before the battle with Jirobou? And Shikamaru's battle with Tayuya revealed that while he was a Chunin and his strategic ability was amazing, he was lacking in actual combat prowess and his capability as a leader. Kidomaru's battle with Neji was, to me, the most powerful because we saw the genius Neji being raped to the brink of death by someone stronger and smarter than him. It was, for me, the battle that made me really like Neji as a character (because frankly, before that arc, he was a douchebag). Not much to say about Sakon vs Kiba except Sakon was creepy as fuck.  At least the Sound 4 battles made the team aware of the reality of death in the battlefield that they had yet to truly experience.

Edit: I read somewhere that there will be 11 Support Only characters, and so far 10 have apparently been confirmed, so the Sound 4 should be playable.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 26, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Edit: I read somewhere that there will be 11 Support Only characters, and so far 10 have apparently been confirmed, so the Sound 4 should be playable.



Nope, sorry to dissapoint but it has been confirmed that there will be 15 support only characters as you can read , so so far we have seen 11:
1. Darui
2. Shi
3. Ao
4. Chojuro
5. Kurotsuchi
6. Akatsuchi
7. Fu
8. Torune
9. Anko
10. Kurenai
11. Shizune

Which leaves room for 4. :[

But I agree with the rest of your post. ;]


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Nope, sorry to dissapoint but it has been confirmed that there will be 15 support only characters as you can read , so so far we have seen 11:
> 1. Darui
> 2. Shi
> 3. Ao
> ...



Well, damn


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2011)

What if the remaining 4 are...

1. Mifune
2. Omoi
3. Karui
4. Samui

?  And if the "2 more characters left" statement is expanded?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What if the remaining 4 are...
> 
> 1. Mifune
> 2. Omoi
> ...



I thought of that being the case as well, but it would make no sense to include any of them since they have shown absolutely nothing (aside from slight swordsmanship from Omoi and Karui) at this point in the anime (especially Samui)

Either way, I'm hoping for Zetsu as one of the last characters to be confirmed


----------



## G (Dec 26, 2011)

How about they make Kimimaro support only too then??
Unfair.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

Because everyone loves Kimi.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2011)

G said:


> How about they make Kimimaro support only too then??
> Unfair.



 That would be absolute bullshit.


----------



## valerian (Dec 26, 2011)

If anyone should be support only it's Karin.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2011)

Karin was probably in to fill in team taka as playable characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

Suigetsu and Juugo were just fine, she was not necessary.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2011)

Then that would make tenten unnesassary too wouldn't it? :amazed


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

Great idea, get rid of all female characters.

Aside from Mei and Tsuande..


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Great idea, get rid of all female characters.
> 
> Aside from Mei and Tsuande..



And Anko and Kurenai

Oh wait 

Other than this^, though: hyyypee


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I thought of that being the case as well, but it would make no sense to include any of them since they have shown absolutely nothing (aside from slight swordsmanship from Omoi and Karui) at this point in the anime (especially Samui)
> 
> Either way, I'm hoping for Zetsu as one of the last characters to be confirmed



I don't know.. Try to consider that Kisame has his Shark form as an awakening... This must mean his fight with Killerbee is in the game.. meaning that KB is going to get more relevance (prepare yourselves for a V2 scan, I can feel it). If he gets more relevance.. it'd make more sense for his team to be in as support-only (Karui/Omoi/Samui). 

Also try to remember that Karui/Samui have relevance to the plot too.. For Naruto's portion of storymode precisely (remember when Karui beats him to a pulp?)


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't know.. Try to consider that Kisame has his Shark form as an awakening... This must mean his fight with Killerbee is in the game.. meaning that KB is going to get more relevance (prepare yourselves for a V2 scan, I can feel it). If he gets more relevance.. it'd make more sense for his team to be in as support-only (Karui/Omoi/Samui).
> 
> Also try to remember that Karui/Samui have relevance to the plot too.. For Naruto's portion of storymode precisely (remember when Karui beats him to a pulp?)



Oh, my bad, I thought you were talking about playable characters. I could care less about the remaining 4 support only characters, so let them be in by all means


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2011)

karui, omoi, kotetsu, and izumo are good candidates to fill up the last 4 slots.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> karui, omoi, kotetsu, and izumo are good candidates to fill up the last 4 slots.



That too. Why did everyone just jump to conclusions and assume it was the Sound 4?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

Give us characters not in the series for the last four.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 26, 2011)

not going to happen for license reasons but would be cool if we got them.
I d nominate. Luffy, Ichigo( with FGT),goku,Ed from FMA. See what I did therr


----------



## Ibb (Dec 26, 2011)

I yeild.

The argument about this game being Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm *GENERATION* won me over. The sound four should be in this game.

You guys gave your argument, and I see your point more clearly now. The arguement of the pro-sound four proved to be stronger then my anti-sound four argument.



Skywalker said:


> Because everyone loves Kimi.



Apparently not.

But on the flip side he is the only member of the sound four to have a flashback and be mentioned in part two.

The other members, and lets be fair here, where kinda bland in terms of personality.

Kidomaru = treated battles like games

Jirobo = typical bully

Tayuya = female, cursed alot

Sakon = ....I barely remember his personality, other then his brotherly love thing



Cthulhu21 said:


> Nope, sorry to dissapoint but it has been confirmed that there will be 15 support only characters as you can read , so so far we have seen 11:
> 1. Darui
> 2. Shi
> 3. Ao
> ...



75 playable characters, hmm.

Can we make a list to see how many spots are still left? Because when I tried to count I only got up to like 69.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ibb said:


> I yeild.
> 
> The argument about this game being Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm *GENERATION* won me over. The sound four should be in this game.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna make a list since I couldn't begin to tell you who is confirmed (somebody else might though).

However everybody is speculating if multiple versions of the same playable characters are counted in the lineup. I mean sure the PTS to TS characters are counted, but we're not quite sure other versions like NTR/RS Naruto or Kirin/CTS Sasuke are counted in there.

Separate ones in their own character slot like Kirin/CTS to Taka Sasuke will more than likely be counted in though. However there is a slight (and do mean slight) chance that the devs could be counting most individual PTS/TS characters by name. 

So outside of PTS/TS ones they could be counting every playable character by name and not by each single version of Sasuke and Naruto, but that is very unlikely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That too. Why did everyone just jump to conclusions and assume it was the Sound 4?



There ya go.  

For characters in differen't series......i'd nominate kenshin, tetsuo, vegeta, and pride to be in playable.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 27, 2011)

I say Rin should be playable


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Speculation on support-only characters*

I think CC2 only made Karin playable in Storm 2 because every other character was playable. So why make her the only support-only character in the game when they can make up her moveset on the spot?

Storm 1: It was CC2's first game this console generation, so it was probably a long process just to make the whole game let alone all the existing playable characters. They probably just skipped over certain characters and made others support-only to meet the release date.

Storm Generations: We're talking tweaking the existing gameplay to account for balance, new gameplay modes, and creating new characters on top the numerous selection we have. CC2 probably bit off more than they could chew, and with Asura's Wrath on their plate it probably doesn't help matters. I think it's a combination of Storm 1 issues and adhering to the anime's plot developments that's given us support-only characters again.



Samehada said:


> I say Rin should be playable


[YOUTUBE]l1dnqKGuezo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 27, 2011)

Ibb said:


> 75 playable characters, hmm.
> 
> Can we make a list to see how many spots are still left? Because when I tried to count I only got up to like 69.




*Spoiler*: __ 



1. PTS Naruto [One Tailed Chakra Mode]
2. Naruto: Kyuubi chakra Rasengan [KN4]
3. Naruto: Rasenshuriken [KN4]
4. Sage Mode Naruto [KN6]
5. New Naruto [KCM]
6. PTS Sasuke [Sharingan]
7. PTS Sasuke (Sasuke retrival Arc) [CS2]
8. Sasuke: Chidori Spear [CS2]
9. Sasuke: Kirin [CS2]
10. Taka Sasuke [MS]
11. New Sasuke [Susano'o]
12. PTS Sakura [same as UNS1]
13. Sakura [same as UNS2]
14. Kakashi [MS]
15. Anbu Kakashi [???]
16. Asuma [same as UNS2]
17. PTS Ino [same as UNS1]
18. Ino [same as UNS2]
19. PTS Shikamaru [same as UNS1]
20. Shikamaru [same as UNS2]
21. PTS Choji [same as UNS1]
22. Choji [same as UNS2]
23. Guy [same as UNS2]
24. PTS Tenten [same as UNS1]
25. Tenten [same as UNS2]
26. PTS Neji [same as UNS1]
27. Neji [same as UNS2]
28. PTS Lee [same as UNS1]
29. Lee [same as UNS2]
30. PTS Hinata [same as UNS1]
31. Hinata [same as UNS2]
32. PTS Shino [same as UNS1]
33. Shino [same as UNS2]
34. PTS Kiba [same as UNS1]
35. Kiba [same as UNS2]
36. Jiraiya [same as UNS2]
37. Sai [same as UNS2]
38. Minato [probably same awakening as in UNS2]
39. Obito [Sharingan]
40. Zabuza [Demon mode]
41. Haku [???]
42. A [V2]
43. Mei [???]
44. Onoki [???]
45. Hashirama [???]
46. Tobirama [???]
47. Hiruzen [same as UNS1]
48. Tsunade [same as UNS2]
49. Yamato [same as UNS2]
50. Danzo [probably Izanagi/Sharingan/Mokuton]
51. Kimimaro [CS2]
52. PTS Gaara (Chunnin Exam) [???]
53. PTS Gaara (Sasuke Retrival Arc) [same as UNS1]
54. Gaara [same as UNS2]
55. PTS Kankuro [same as UNS1]
56. Kankuro [probably something new]
57. PTS Temari [same as UNS1]
58. Temari [probably something new]
59. Orochimaru [same as UNS2]
60. Kabuto [same as UNS2]
61. Suigetsu [same as UNS2]
62. Karin [same as UNS2]
63. Jugo [same as UNS2]
64. Pain [same as UNS2]
65. Konan [same as UNS2]
66. Itachi [same as UNS2]
67. Kisame [fused with Samehada]
68. Deidara [same as UNS2]
69. Tobi [same as UNS2]
70. Sasori [same as UNS2]
71. Hidan [same as UNS2]
72. Kakuzu [same as UNS2]




Which leaves room for three other characters to be confirmed. Oh and I heard a rumor about 2 different Jiraiya in the game but idk.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is my list of playable characters;

*Spoiler*: __ 



01. Naruto PTS
02. Naruto (Kyuubi Rasengan & Rasenshuriken & Kyuubi Chakra Mode)
03. Naruto Sennin Mode
04. Sasuke PTS (Chidori & Cursed Seal Chidori)
05. Sasuke (Chidori True Spear & Kirin)
06. Sasuke Akatsuki
07. Sasuke Taka
08. Sakura PTS
09. Sakura
10. Kakashi
11. Yamato
12. Sai
13. Shikamaru PTS (Genin & Chuunin)
14. Shikamaru
15. Choji PTS
16. Choji
17. Ino PTS
18. Ino
19. Asuma
20. Shino PTS
21. Shino
22. Kiba PTS
23. Kiba
24. Hinata PTS
25. Hinata
26. Neji PTS
27. Neji
28. Lee PTS
29. Lee
30. Tenten PTS
31. Tenten
32. Gai
33. Hashirama
34. Tobirama
35. Hiruzen
36. Minato
37. Tsuande
38. Jiraya
39. Danzo
40. Young Kakashi
41. Obito
42. Orochimaru
43. Kabuto
44. Kimmimaro
45. Suigetsu
46. Juugo
47. Karin
48. Gaara PTS (Chuunin Exam Arc & Sasuke Retrival Arc)
49. Gaara
50. Kankuro PTS (Chuunin Exam Arc & Sasuke Retrival Arc)
51. Kankuro
52. Temari PTS (Chuunin Exam Arc & Sasuke Retrival Arc)
53. Temari
54. Zabuza
55. Haku
56. A
57. Onoki
58. Mei
59. Itachi
60. Kisame
61. Deidara
62. Sasori
63. Hidan
64. Kakuzu
65. Konan
66. Pain
67. Tobi

If we count Naruto (Kyuubi Rasengan & Rasenshuriken & Kyuubi Chakra Mode) and Sasuke (Chidori True Spear & Kirin) as sepearte characters too then we have 70 characters total if not other characters like PTS Sasuke is counted as seperate character by costume change..


----------



## slickcat (Dec 27, 2011)

well Omoi, karui and mifune are the ones I can think of the top of my head as possible playables. though none of these guys have done anything. Mifune well they can create anything for him, basically Iaido techniques and hes as good as vergil for the game.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Here is my list of playable characters;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I just hope you are right.



slickcat said:


> well Omoi, karui and mifune are the ones I can think of the top of my head as possible playables. though none of these guys have done anything. Mifune well they can create anything for him, basically Iaido techniques and hes as good as vergil for the game.



Dude that would totaly sucks if they made Karui playable while the Sound 4 are stuck in the support only zone.


----------



## Valakrie (Dec 27, 2011)

Just caught up with the last 3 generation's trailers (I only saw the first one), and...wow, I want this game like NOW! 

I'm a little shocked that Naruto's KCM is in the game, but then again I noticed that his combos primarily consists of fast speed combos, so I guess he is kind there to make the fans happy (Nice one! ). I thought that he would have a teleport awakening like Minato and the Raikage, but its interesting that he just has a fast looking dash. I'm mainly saying this because I wanted Naruto to have a counter against Susanno's (Especially since Sasuke's is in the game), but from what I read, the new combo canceling system seems interesting, especially for some characters. Maybe with the cancels this game could be more interesting, and you could develop much more interesting strategies such as when concerning evasion. For instance, in KCM Naruto's combo's he tends to teleport and run alot. Maybe after he teleports during his combo and gets behind something like Susanno, he can cancel it and be able to retreat once he is to its back. Not as efficient as simply pressing triangle and the x button, but it kind of makes for some interesting creativity. However, are awakenings even able to cancel their combos? Any gameplay videos to confirm it?

Another thing that In noticed was when in relation to Naruto's combos. He has more than one combo, and the last time that I checked, awakenings in the previous game only had one combo. Maybe this means that all transformation awakenings will have a broader movelist to make them more interesting? At least he won't have 4 tails anymore (I think?) because I thought it was pretty bland, especially since 6 tails outshined it in almost every way (Just my opinion).

Nice to see Mei in the game btw, the game needs more powerful female characters in my opinion. I really want to use younger tenten, and I'm sorry guys but Tayuya and the other sound four would have been nice. Mind you, I thought the sound 4 was _bland _in the NA games, however I absolutely loved their awakenings in that game, it was just that using awakenings at the beginning of the match was broken and you had to meet specific requirements to turn to CS2 in a normal match so it felt impossible or pointless at times (The characters themselves were weak I think). It would be cool if Tayuya had her CS2 form in this game, just imagine all of those gigantic summons running across the screen . To bad they would probably be a bunch of cutscenes like Pain's combo's, though. I was thinking something more of the lines of like Jiraiya's giant frog from UNS1. Speaking of Jiraiya, I think a number of important changes need to made to a couple of character's movelists. Some of them I think everyone already knows/agrees with, but other's I think have been a bit ignored.

*Itachi* - Needs his ougi changed to Tsukuyomi, but this looks doubtful based on one of the trailers.
*Pain* - Needs chibaku tensei in his awakening.
*Jiraiya* - Needs...his awakening redone 
*Seigeitsu* - Needs his gigantic water form from when he fought the 8 tails.
*Jugo* - Needs CS2, again looks doubtful.
*Orochimaru* - Real snake form
*Young kiba* - Please give him his monstrous two-headed dog form, his older form is super bland with the power up as it is.
*young chouji* - Butterfly form?
*Deidara* - This is a bit biased, because I just feel that his awakening is pretty weak despite how cool it is. I know some people here don't care about Deidara due to his...shenanigans in the previous game haha 
*Kakashi* - Mangekyou sharingan in awakening

There are probably others that I'm missing, but these are the ones that were at the top of my head.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Pains Awakening should be more like all six pains in stage fighting against one and his Shinra Tensei (triangle > circle) should be chargeable and the more you charge it the bigger and powerfull his jutsu gets ;D and yeah Chibaku tensei should be his Ultimate Jutsu, and one more thing his grab should be "Banshō Ten'in" where he pulls his opponent close to him and uses one of his weapons/sticks to stab them like he did with Fukaku-sama


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

Samehada said:


> I say Rin should be playable


What would her ougi and combos be?


----------



## G (Dec 27, 2011)

If they could make Karin playable then why not Rin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2011)

that Kakkou guy from the Kakashi Gaiden should be playable.



Skywalker said:


> Because everyone loves Kimi.


my favorite of the sound 5 was Kidomaru.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Here is my list of playable characters;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Cthulhu21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with LegendarySaiyan's list slightly more, because if I remember correctly CC2 has been very good at NOT counting transformations towards their total character numbers.

But regardless, this means that we should still have three characters left.


----------



## Ibb (Dec 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> well Omoi, karui and mifune are the ones I can think of the top of my head as possible playables. though none of these guys have done anything. Mifune well they can create anything for him, basically Iaido techniques and hes as good as vergil for the game.



Yugito, Konohamaru, and white-masked-Tobi are my votes for playable characters.

Yugito because she showed up durring Kakuzu/Hidan arc, Konohamaru because Konohamaru, and white-masked-Tobi because KCM Naruto is in. But then again, maybe Zetsu or Super-Snake-Kabuto are in.

EDIT: Sorry double post.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 27, 2011)

In terms of a playable characters list, I see a lot of people making the mistake of separating True Chidori Spear Sasuke from Hebi Sasuke (Kirin), which effectively removes one slot despite both being one character with interchangeable costumes.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

HiroshiSenju; I didn't do that mistake 


LegendarySaiyan said:


> *If* we count Naruto (Kyuubi Rasengan & Rasenshuriken & Kyuubi Chakra Mode) and Sasuke (Chidori True Spear & Kirin) as sepearte characters too then we have 70 characters total if not other characters like PTS Sasuke is counted as seperate character by costume change..


You can see in my list that they are counted as one ;D

I don't hope that we get Kabutomaru as an awakening for normal Kabuto, but as a seperate character


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

They need to fix some awakenings for this game,


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They need to fix some awakenings for this game,



I will list them 
- Sennin Mode Jiraya (needs to be more like he was in StoryMode)
- Sennin Mode Naruto (as an awakening instead of seperate character makes more sense because he can use it for 5 mins or something in battle)
- Pain (6 Paths of Pain, All 6 Pains battle together and not just jumping in and out of the screen)
- Kiba (make Akamaru transform into Kiba and let two Kibas fight)
- Kakashi (Something better than Sharingan-Mode since Kakashi always uses Sharingan and it should not be an awakening, maybe M.Sharingan and Lighting Mode with overused Kamui and Lightning Jutsus)
- Orochmaru 8 Headed Serpent or White Snake (Seriously do I have to say anything more)
- Juugo Full Cursed Seal

And I can't think of any more awakenings that needs to be fixed in my opinion


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

That seems fair.

Kakashi's Sharingan should give him his opponents jutsu or something like in the older games.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That seems fair.
> 
> Kakashi's Sharingan should give him his opponents jutsu or something like in the older games.



Nah, better have Mangekyou Sharingan and Lighting Jutsus as his awakening where he mixes Kamui and lightning to his fighting style and use both in combos and Kamui as his Jutsu ;D In my opinion 

EDIT: I found this on the SaiyanIsland forums ;D

*Spoiler*: __ 



Originally Posted by "akan" on "SaiyanIsland Forums"


> CHARACTER CREATOR!!!! JUST IMAGINE! it would be greattt!!!!
> 
> 
> Character Creation Features for Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations:
> ...






I like the idea ;D Wish something close to this is added in Ultimate Ninja Storm 3


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't think being able to spam Kamui would be a good idea. 

I was just going to suggest that, it'd have to be quite a detailed system though, unlike Ultimate Tenkaichi.


----------



## Sera (Dec 27, 2011)

G said:


> If they could make Karin playable then why not Rin.



Why not Kushina?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> HiroshiSenju; I didn't do that mistake
> 
> You can see in my list that they are counted as one ;D
> 
> I don't hope that we get Kabutomaru as an awakening for normal Kabuto, but as a seperate character



Rest assured, I wasn't referring to you. I was only talking about some lists I've seen (not necessarily those in this thread, anyway) 



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Nah, better have Mangekyou Sharingan and Lighting Jutsus as his awakening where he mixes Kamui and lightning to his fighting style and use both in combos and Kamui as his Jutsu ;D In my opinion
> 
> EDIT: I found this on the SaiyanIsland forums ;D
> 
> ...



That would be super epic 
DO IT CC2!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm kind of sick of the same characters over and over again. A Character Creation feature would add so much more variety to the game and allow for some interesting role-play


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't think being able to spam Kamui would be a good idea.
> 
> I was just going to suggest that, it'd have to be quite a detailed system though, unlike Ultimate Tenkaichi.



That's the only way to keep Kakashi toe to toe with Minato, A and all of the other overpowered characters 

Hero Mode on UNS3, Ninja Mode x) I really wish that it happens 

EDIT: good to know HiroshiSenju, just wanted to clear it out that I don't do the mistake ;P


----------



## slickcat (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with linkdarkside.. My fav sound 4 is kidomaru. He really thought Neji a lesson. Neji who was mad cocky,but it was that tiny bit of battle that made me love neji as a character. We were used to the rookies fighting amongst themselves but Sound 5 were the external threat from another village that the assembly of characters had to battle. 

 Eitherway we cant do much, If sound 4 is absent wont hurt me as much, the game has gone a long way from your standard 2.5 and is shaping up nicely.Love the combo cancel mechanics, I see myself abusing it offline.

@valakrie, I agree, sound 4 were bland in NA, but their awakenings was what I liked, especially tayuyas, she summons those 3 giants and they do the work. But I m very sure sound 4 wont be in this game, because if they were, we would have got butterfly chouji and drunk lee confirmation.well lee fought kimimaro though, but in the character trailer he was absent.So I doubt they are in the game.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 27, 2011)

Have we considered the possibility of three Kankuros, rather than two?

1) PTS Kankuro - UNS1
2) Salamander puppet Kankuro - UNS2
3) Sasori puppet Kankuro (He's there, check the animated group shot in the video)

There's your other slot


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll pass on three Kankuro's.


----------



## G (Dec 27, 2011)

Kushinα said:


> Why not Kushina?



I mentioned that a while ago.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 27, 2011)

Itachi should have Tsukiyomi as his Ougi

And bigger Susanoo for Awakaening


----------



## Libax (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't think that yall should be overexcited over this "3 more characters thing", 
Remember NUNS 2? Where we were supposed to have 2 more characters but we diden't. I don't think there's more secrets since they've announced kcm naruto.
Speaking of kcm naruto, is he a seperate character or a awakening?
It seems like he is a seperate character since he's got different combos, grab and everything. So what will he's awakening be?


----------



## slickcat (Dec 27, 2011)

I think hes a separate character, the trailer showed that he has more movesets than an awakened form, and i m sure the part 1 characters will still maintain their full awakenings


----------



## Rama (Dec 27, 2011)

Libax said:


> I don't think that yall should be overexcited over this "3 more characters thing",
> Remember NUNS 2? Where we were supposed to have 2 more characters but we diden't. I don't think there's more secrets since they've announced kcm naruto.
> Speaking of kcm naruto, is he a seperate character or a awakening?
> It seems like he is a seperate character since he's got different combos, grab and everything. So what will he's awakening be?




I think hes awakening, because if I remember correctly the screen was dark when Naruto KCM was on, at first I thought it was Sasuke Awakening that made screen dark but no, Naruto was shown non awakening Sussano Sasuke.  Still it would be cool that he could be separate character, too bad it would be used alot online.


----------



## Valakrie (Dec 27, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Sennin Mode Naruto (as an awakening instead of seperate character makes more sense because he can use it for 5 mins or something in battle)


I have personally always wanted to see this. I actually kind of understood them being separate characters in UNS2, but now since Naruto has KCM, technically this would mean that he has control over the Kyuubi and Sage mode. Additionally, this was also possible in previous games like NA. For instance, referring back to the sound 4, they were able to have both their CS mark forms (In other words, a bland "power increase" awakening) and their CS2 forms that had entirely new movesets (This was the same for Sasuke and various other characters, I believe). Having two awakenings in this sense were balanced since each awakening had different requirements to enter them (Half of your health had to be low, or you would have to have landed an ougi to trigger something like a CS2 form). 

Unfortunately, since awakenings are so broken in UNS2 and can generally only be activated once your health is low, this kinds of limits that option. I think that if the developers were to go back to using 3 bars, this would probably be possible based on the amount of health that is loss (e.g., sage mode after losing 1 1/2 of a bar, and KCM after having 2 bars depleted) Personally, I hate how awakenings are able to do stupid stuff like break your guard in UNS2. In fact, I think this will be a huge problem due to the changes to KnJ, so hopefully they are balanced out a bit this time around so people can have a fighting chance once the game is released.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 27, 2011)

No Sound 4 no buy.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Pathetic people like this need to get off this thread


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok i can UNDERSTAND being put off if the sound 4 aren't playable but dropping the whole game just because of that is...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 27, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No Sound 4 no buy.



no buy no fun! We on this forum would care less if one person don't buy this game xD

I don't care what people say about this game.. bad, good or whatever I am so getting this one too x)


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No Sound 4 no buy.


Awh, you didn't get your way.

Get over yourself, four characters, especially insignificant ones like the Sound Four don't make a game.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 27, 2011)

I unfortunately won't be buying this game, only because of SFxT and that game needs mah proper attention! Finally a capcom fighter with some real meat and not barebones!

I may get it release but I hate having multiple new games, I can never manage enough time for the two and always end up just sticking with one.


----------



## Pein (Dec 27, 2011)

I can understand being a bit peeved that the characters you want aren't in the game, but saying you won't get it for some cruddy minor character like the sound 4 is dumb as hell.

If it were characters like the Kage and they were only support I'd understand not wanting to buy it.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Awh, you didn't get your way.
> 
> Get over yourself, four characters, especially insignificant ones like the Sound Four don't make a game.



Kidōmaru was awesome. Truly had a unique set of skills, as well as Tayuya, compared to alot of garbage filler characters that make up part of the roster in this game.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Kidōmaru was awesome. Truly had a unique set of skills, as well as Tayuya, compared to alot of garbage filler characters that make up part of the roster in this game.



Name all the "filler" characters in the game please. Let me see how stupid you are with the words you so rashly use.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Kidōmaru was awesome. Truly had a unique set of skills, as well as Tayuya, compared to alot of garbage filler characters that make up part of the roster in this game.


He sat back and shot arrows and was a Spider-Man rip off, how truly unique.

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 27, 2011)

Whatever,.......,..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 27, 2011)

How is Obito unique?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2011)

He's a fucking significant character.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

Where would Kakashi be without him? 

Dead.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Name all the "filler" characters in the game please. Let me see how stupid you are with the words you so rashly use.



How about shut the fuck up, that's how rashly I use my words.

I just looked up the roster and most of the useless/insignificant characters have been bumped to support only........except Karin.



Skywalker said:


> He sat back and shot arrows and was a Spider-Man rip off, how truly unique.
> 
> Don't make me laugh.



Yep compared to the rest of the cast that is pretty unique. And again with Tayuya.



Skywalker said:


> Where would Kakashi be without him?
> 
> Dead.



Iruka saved Naruto's life too, let's add him to cast. Let's add Inari too for helping Naruto. Significant characters sometimes make for shitty fighters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

:rofl   OMG you guys (Aeion/Skywalker) are making me laugh my ass off.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 27, 2011)

Karin did batshit yet she's in.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Iruka saved Naruto's life too, let's add him to cast. Let's add Inari too for helping Naruto. Significant characters sometimes make for shitty fighters.


I'd take Iruaka, and Inari with his kickass crossbow. Let's toss in Aoba too, he can throw doors at people.

These are quality characters, unlike the Sound Four.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2011)

The World said:


> How about shut the fuck up, that's how rashly I use my words.



Sit down and congratulate yourself on looking like an utter dumbass in front of all your peers here. Of course, you can't deny what I say so you simply try to play it off by telling me to "shut the fuck up". Pathetic simpleton is pathetic 



> *I just looked up the roster* and most of the useless/insignificant characters have been bumped to support only........except Karin.



I just looked up the roster too and didn't see any *filler* characters involved. Maybe a dumbass like yourself needs to revise the meaning of "filler", hm?



> Yep compared to the rest of the cast that is pretty unique. And again with Tayuya.



Oh yeah, spider man, earth man, rock girl, and siamese twins. Fucking "unique". And whoop de fucking doo, they all have generic curse marks that gives them "unique" benefits. Tell me all the "unique" skills they all get with ther "unique" curse marks that's so original.





> Iruka saved Naruto's life too, let's add him to cast. Let's add Inari too for helping Naruto. Significant characters sometimes make for shitty fighters.



Funny how you name those characters. Iruka never lost to fucking 12 year olds and Inari is an 8 year old boss. Characters that are "unique" enough to have their own squad name, and then proceed to get dominated by 12 year old children don't deserve to be top priority in this game.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Karin did batshit yet she's in.



Because she's fucking significant to the plot.

Keep going, peasants, I can do this all night.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Oh yeah, spider man, earth man, rock girl, and siamese twins. Fucking "unique". And whoop de fucking doo, they all have generic curse marks that gives them "unique" benefits. Tell me all the "unique" skills they all get with ther "unique" curse marks that's so original.





You just solo'd the entire thread.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 27, 2011)

*LOL*

Karin does nothing plot wise at all just get orgasms over Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Karin does nothing plot wise at all just get orgasms over Sasuke.


Can you blame her? One look at a shirtless Sasuke and I would too.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> *Karin does nothing plot wise* at all just get orgasms over Sasuke.



Karin is part of Sasuke's TEAM. Sasuke by far has the most symbolic team in the series. Therefore, Karin had to be playable.

Stop arguing with what you've already lost and conform already, you peasants


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder, wouldn't it be funny if the sound 4 were in but no one bothers to use them online in generations?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 28, 2011)

*LOL*

Karin does nothing plot wise at all just get orgasms over Sasuke.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok. This kid is definatly trolling.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Kurenai is part of Team 8.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

Go away, I don't want to be your friend.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kurenai is part of Team 8.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh if only bigduo and rama were here to see this.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh if only bigduo and rama were here to see this.


Me and Aeion are _so_ banned.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Aww just when we were having fun.....


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Me and Aeion are _so_ banned.



I can see it already.. the fresh big box with the clear letters "YOU HAVE BEEN *BANNED*".. 

Come... I embrace thee


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't want to gone for 5 weeks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

R.I.P. Aeion & Skywalker...........

OMFG I HAET CC2 NAO BECUZ D'EY DIDUNT ADD DUH SAWND FAUR BAAAAAWWWWW GENRATZIONS SUX!!!!! 

CC2: Fuck it lets just not ask feedback from westerners again, agreed?

Hiroshi: Dattebayo.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't want to gone for 5 weeks.



Your ban will have a duration of 5 weeks?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Skywalker tends to get the pink slip alot from time to time.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Your ban will have a duration of 5 weeks?


They add a week every time I'm banned, and I can't get it shortened because they ignore me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh if only bigduo and rama were here to see this.



lol I see it alright, I just won't give a darn until we get some interesting news. 

Maybe that might get this thread back to where it should be.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Karin did batshit yet she's in.


Karin is in because Storm 2 didn't have support characters and she is part of Sasuke's team. Since only playable characters follow you around in that game they had to make Karin playable because having her join but not be part of the group made no sense.

She stays because they're transferring her character from Storm 2. Making her support only *now* would be silly.

Anyway the Sound 4 will be in the game. We've seen bits of them and they were supports in the first Storm game. The question is if they'll be full characters or stay as supports. I personally hope they're full characters since they had pretty big fights with the rookies and sand siblings that I'd like to recreate with the post timeskip Konoha 11.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Karin is in because Stoem 2 didn't have support characters and she is part of Sasuke's team. Since only playable characters follow you around in that game they had to make Karin playable because having her join but not be part of the group made no sense.
> 
> She stays because they're transferring her character from Storm 2. Making her support only *now* would be silly.
> 
> Anyway the Sound 4 will be in the game. We've seen bits of them and they were supports in the first Storm game. The question is if they'll be full characters or stay as supports. I personally hope they're full characters since they had pretty big fights with the rookies and sand siblings that I'd like to recreate with the post timeskip Konoha 11.



Finally someone gets it! People keep bringing up Karin as an excuse for every other support-only character needing to be fully playable in this game.

Karin was useless, but she was made playable for Storm 2 for a specific reason. I doubt CC2 is screwing over other characters just because they can, if that was the case we wouldn't have even gotten the 1st and 2nd Hokages for Generations.

It's one thing to be disappointed when certain characters don't make it, but to actually reject the game on that notion is ridiculous.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing new.


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

> Karin is in because Stoem 2 didn't have support characters and she is part of Sasuke's team. Since only playable characters follow you around in that game they had to make Karin playable because having her join but not be part of the group made no sense.
> 
> She stays because they're transferring her character from Storm 2. Making her support only now would be silly.
> 
> Anyway the Sound 4 will be in the game. We've seen bits of them and they were supports in the first Storm game. The question is if they'll be full characters or stay as supports. I personally hope they're full characters since they had pretty big fights with the rookies and sand siblings that I'd like to recreate with the post timeskip Konoha 11.



I agree with this, is not like they wont be in the game, they just wont be playable.  I do understand Sound 4 fans being angry with CC2 choice but those are minor things, come on how can you not be hyped by tournament mode and the fixed game mechanics, seriously the combo animations in storm 2 where beast but even team ougis where more frequent than complete combos, just the fact that we might be able to see those a lot more online + all of the other new features that will add more depth and strategic thinking into the gameplay really must seal the deal on buying this game if you're a fan of this franchise(I know I am).





> Oh yeah, spider man, earth man, rock girl, and siamese twins. Fucking "unique". And whoop de fucking doo, they all have generic curse marks that gives them "unique" benefits. Tell me all the "unique" skills they all get with ther "unique" curse marks that's so original.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 28, 2011)

Rama said:


> I agree with this, is not like they wont be in the game, they just wont be playable.


There is still a chance they could be playable. They've not been properly confirmed yet while Kimimaro has. Most supports have been confirmed along with the character they have the strongest connection too. I think once we get a closer look at Kimimaro's official art if it comes with the Sound Four we'll see if they're playable or supports. I've still got my fingers crossed but the disappointment of not getting to play as them won't stop me from being excited about this game. I'll still have Zabuza, Haku, all the kages, KCM Naruto, Kimimaro and my favourites from Storm 2.

The biggest disappointment for me seems to be that there's no sign of Omoi, Karui and Samui as supports. This is a shame since Hinata with Karui and Kurotsuchi as supports was one of the team ups I was most interested in playing as. That said I can still have a Second Division team with Neji instead of Karui.

I've adapted to the chance of disappointment. There's more things that are still exciting about this game than disappointments.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out these new images:


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Check out these new images:



we gotta have a lot of tournaments after this game comes out


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

Rama said:


> we gotta have a lot of tournaments after this game comes out


Sad thing I don't have online. :[


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Sad thing I don't have online. :[



then how did you posted that, you mean wifi?


----------



## Blatman (Dec 28, 2011)

Read this back. If people think sound 4 weren't unique then they are really kidding themselves. Yeah they were "beaten" by 12 year olds but have you guys not forgotten that shikamaru and kiba needed saving in their fights, whilst Neji and chouji where near death when they won? What level were the sound 4? I'm sure they were chuunin? Sound 4 aren't really significant now but at the time they helped character progression. They are part of naruto history they should be in. Not fussed though since danzo, obito and Zabuza are in though


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

Rama said:


> then how did you posted that, you mean wifi?



Yeah I meant Wifi.



Blatman said:


> Read this back. If people think sound 4 weren't unique then they are really kidding themselves. Yeah they were "beaten" by 12 year olds but have you guys not forgotten that shikamaru and kiba needed saving in their fights, whilst Neji and chouji where near death when they won? What level were the sound 4? I'm sure they were chuunin? Sound 4 aren't really significant now but at the time they helped character progression. They are part of naruto history they should be in. Not fussed though since danzo, obito and Zabuza are in though



I laugh at the people who don't want the Sound 4 because they are "weak/fodder/beaten by 12 year olds" but at the same time they want Konohamaru, Rin, Zetsu...


----------



## Foxve (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I laugh at the people who don't want the Sound 4 because they are "weak/fodder/beaten by 12 year olds" but at the same time they want Konohamaru, Rin, Zetsu...



Those three tend to be asked for more though and the sound 4 aren't as popular with as many fans as some tend to think they are. I heard the list of characters isn't complete though so they may still be added......


----------



## Ibb (Dec 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wonder, wouldn't it be funny if the sound 4 were in but no one bothers to use them online in generations?



This is why I originally didn't want them to be in.

I've seen many "fan polls" on the internet that have made me come to two conclusions. 1) Villains are typically NOT as popular as the good guys, and 2) Females always seem to get special treatment. By "special treatment" I don't mean they're more popular then their male counter parts, I mean I've seen more "most popular girl" threads then "most popular boy" ones.

The sound four are, at the end of the day, a pretty uninteresting bunch of villains. Especially compared to many of the Akatsuki members who all had interesting personality tics such as Kakuzu's love for money. The sound four had just enough personality to pit them against the Konoha rookies, and thats it. This is why many of the pro-sound four are arguing on behave of their "interesting movesets," or how cool the rookies looked while fighting against them.



Foxve said:


> Those three tend to be asked for more though and the sound 4 aren't as popular with as many fans as some tend to think they are. I heard the list of characters isn't complete though so they may still be added......



Like I said, villains are typically not as popular as heros. So of course Konohamaru is going to get more requests then the Sound 4.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Yeah I meant Wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at the people who don't want the Sound 4 because they are "weak/fodder/beaten by 12 year olds" but at the same time they want Konohamaru, Rin, Zetsu...



Correction: We don't want Konohamaru, Rin or Zetsu and we won't *bitch* about Sound 4 not being in.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I laugh at the people who don't want the Sound 4 because they are "*weak/fodder/beaten by 12 year olds*" but at the same time they want Konohamaru, Rin, *Zetsu*...



Oh no you didn't..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## slickcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh well, lets just say everyone is different and have their own opinions. If sound 4 is absent ppl shouldnt kill themselves. No point explaining oneself on forums especially when it wont influence the outcome of the final product.

 Apparently and funny though, is that I cant think of any new character to be added to the game Pre war. Except a full blown out serious tobi or Hanzo, Mifune,omoi and karui havent done anything important to be shown in the game. Thats my mindset, I look at it from how many jutsus and fighting has been done to be in the game. asking for madara is farfetched unless its during the war,regardless of if he fought harashima off-panel. That being said sound 4 still gets my vote. Better than nothing.


----------



## zenite (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe the sound 4 are all one character choice with combo's like pein's and the main one being used can be rotated on the character selection screen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't think of anyone else but the sound 4, given generation's roster is near complete to me imo.  I'm not saying i DON'T want them in because i think they deserve playable slots, its just that i disagree with the notions of not buying generations just because "they weren't playable/put in".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

(sorry for double posting)

CC2 said this on FB: "Hello! This is our last business day of 2011.
We will be back on 5th Jan (and will be holding Solatorobo LIVE concert event on 7th!) 

2011 was a special year for us, we started our English Facebook page & twitter (@cc2information) and finally become able to hear from our fans around the globe!

... We all know we are not perfect, and make mistakes here and there, but at the same time we truly believe that we are the ones who listen to the fans.

We hope and try our best to satisfy you all with our upcoming games!

Thank you everyone! xD"

D'aaaaw.  Honestly though they didn't deserve that ungrateful criticism that happened a week ago about the sound 4. At least they're TRYING to give their fans entertaining stuff in generations.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Correction: We don't want Konohamaru, Rin or Zetsu and we won't *bitch* about Sound 4 not being in.



First of all, I wasn't talking about you. 
Second, I never bitched about the Sound 4 I just requested them to CC2 one time and I kept telling you guys how I wish they would include them.

Anyway, do you guys know if Lars will be one of the remaining 3 playable characters to be confirmed ? That would be a huge troll.


----------



## Volture (Dec 28, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> (sorry for double posting)
> 
> CC2 said this on FB: "Hello! This is our last business day of 2011.
> We will be back on 5th Jan (and will be holding Solatorobo LIVE concert event on 7th!)
> ...


Did they.. actually put in that 'xD' in there themselves?


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> First of all, I wasn't talking about you.
> Second, I never bitched about the Sound 4 I just requested them to CC2 one time and I kept telling you guys how I wish they would include them.
> 
> Anyway, do you guys know if* Lars will be one of the remaining 3 playable characters to be confirmed ? That would be a huge troll.*



madmad Now that I think about it I think you are right, why would they take him out


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

Take out Lars, add in Luke Skywalker.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Sound 4 are epic.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

CC2 has such a great sense of humor 

Anyway, are there only 3 character slots left? I thought there were 6 

At this point, I'm still not sure if I want to buy the game or not (and relax, I never intended to buy the game in the first place...I've only recently taken a serious interest in the game and figure it would be appropriate to add to my Ultimate Ninja collection. That's right, I've got every Naruto PS2 and PS3 game, bitches! )

If Zetsu was made playable, I would go pre-order it immediately


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> First of all, I wasn't talking about you.
> Second, I never bitched about the Sound 4 I just requested them to CC2 one time and I kept telling you guys how I wish they would include them.
> 
> Anyway, do you guys know if Lars will be one of the remaining 3 playable characters to be confirmed ? That would be a huge troll.



First of all, I was speaking on behalf of all of those in this thread that agree with me .

Second, I wasn't talking about you. 

And I bet Lars will be in Generations. No way are they going to copy/paste Storm 2 without including they "hard work" on Lars. This game is about inclusion, so there's no sense in excluding Lars..


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> And I bet Lars will be in Generations. No way are they going to copy/paste Storm 2 without including they "hard work" on Lars. This game is about inclusion, so there's no sense in excluding Lars..



I actually think that Lars won't be in Generations.
Inclusions such as Lars have their merits at the time they, but a repetition of such inclusions isn't as logical as the initial decision.

A new mystery character is a lot more likely than Lars, but I think Generations'll consist of Narutoverse characters only. So, as I see it,_ if_ they include another mystery character, I think it won't be Lars but another character.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I actually think that Lars won't be in Generations.
> Inclusions such as Lars have their merits at the time they, but a repetition of such inclusions isn't as logical as the initial decision.
> 
> A new mystery character is a lot more likely than Lars, but I think Generations'll consist of Narutoverse characters only. So, as I see it,_ if_ they include another mystery character, I think it won't be Lars but another character.



Know any non-Naruto characters Kishi has designed that might fit in this game? Or perhaps it will be a filler character? 

Still hoping for the great, awesome Zetsu


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 are epic.



Hashirama is epicer


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Know any non-Naruto characters Kishi has designed that might fit in this game?



Maybe a character from Karakuri or Bench. =P


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 are epic.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Maybe a character from Karakuri or Bench. =P



If it's a character from Bench, I will hang myself 

Still think they're keeping Lars in, though.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Scizor has a point though, since this theme is about timeless Generations, I see it hard how Lars will fight in with the generation theme  But at the same time I know CC2 won't miss the chance to copy/paste another character so it's hard to say


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Scizor has a point though, since this theme is about timeless Generations, I see it hard how Lars will fight in with the generation theme  But at the same time I know CC2 won't miss the chance to copy/paste another character so it's hard to say



I think we can assume that CC2 sees the big (Generations) picture, thus there's a good chance they'll pass up on copy->pasting Lars into NUNSG.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2011)

Lars won't be in.

Asura on the other hand.... :ho


----------



## G (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the chances of Asura getting in?


----------



## slickcat (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_S2qegCxQ28[/YOUTUBE]

Hope Storm 3 will have team jutsus not just team ougi. Accel 2 was complete in every way too bad dont have a ps2. and my laptop cant handle ps2 emu well.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

G said:


> What are the chances of Asura getting in?



The same chances as a character from Bench, at this point


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> First of all, I was speaking on behalf of all of those in this thread that agree with me .
> 
> Second, I wasn't talking about you.



Just a misunderstanding, I apologize. 



slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]_S2qegCxQ28[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hope Storm 3 will have team jutsus not just team ougi. Accel 2 was complete in every way too bad dont have a ps2. and my laptop cant handle ps2 emu well.



Yeah in Accel we had ALL PTS characters (Sound 4, Anko, Kurenai, Shizune, Konohamaru, Hanabi...), we had tree and wall climbing, epic ultimates/ougis, Jutsu customization...

Only downsides are the absence of different outfits, only pallet swaps... and the stages were a little bit weird. (Kazekage tower in daytime, Sannin battefield full of rocks, trees and yellowy grass...)


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Scizor has a point though, since this theme is about timeless Generations, I see it hard how Lars will fight in with the generation theme  But at the same time I know CC2 won't miss the chance to copy/paste another character so it's hard to say



nah I believe they wont take him out, you gotta think from the perspective of a Lars fan(if they are some), I don't believe CC2 would take those people favorite character.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 28, 2011)

@Cthulhu21, yup it had downsides but I had more hrs in that game than both storm games put together, funny thing is the game ended just at the battle with sasuke and Naruto. Another thing I loved about it was the adventure mode. I mean I often wondered if storm 1 had taken that route, fighting fodder with a different fight mechanics and the current graphics, having other NPCs and missions to take other than fighting known characters from the series would have been nice, my guess is storm 3 will be a mixture of both,probably because of the war.

 As for Lars, he has a 99 percent chance of being in this game unless hes substituted with asura. I can see it though. Asuras awakening being six arms and ougi being BURST QTE.lol


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

Rama said:


> nah I believe they wont take him out, you gotta think from the perspective of a Lars fan(if they are some), I don't believe CC2 would take those people favorite character.



That's a good point, actually.
Though I've never read/heard anything about anyone who mains/likes Lars in NUNS2, I can't deny there are probably those who do.


----------



## Rama (Dec 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That's a good point, actually.
> Though I've never read/heard anything about anyone who mains/likes Lars in NUNS2, I can't deny there are probably those who do.



Ive seen in storm 2 some 9999 Hero rank who have Lars as their main but very few.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

Rama said:


> Ive seen in storm 2 some 9999 Hero rank who have Lars as their main but very few.



I see.
Well, for that reason alone Lars might be in Generations.
But it would also be quite logical NOT to include him..

Time'll tell, I guess.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Just a misunderstanding, I apologize.



A misunderstanding indeed. I apologize also


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

If Asura is in this game, that would be epic


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> If *Guren* is in this game, that would be epic


fixed


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

Filler characters, lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 28, 2011)

The only filler characters that should be in the game are movie villains. Maybe a side character from a movie if they fight enough but either way only movie characters should be an option amoung fillers.

That said movie characters will most likely be the way Naruto games keep going after the series ends.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

I like movie villains even less then filler, I'll stick to villains from canon.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> fixed



I knew that was coming 

I hated Guren and the whole lot of filler characters in her arc. My favorite filler character was Raiga Sora (even though I hated him, he was better than anyone else unless I'm forgetting another filler character in Naruto that was actually less lame). If movies are included, Temujin was the only "filler" character that was cool


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 28, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> If Asura is in this game, that would be epic





Linkdarkside said:


> HiroshiSenju said:
> 
> 
> > If *Guren* is in this game, that would be epic
> ...



Let me fix it for both of you!

If *I* were in this game, *THAT* would be epic


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> The only filler characters that should be in the game are movie villains. Maybe a side character from a movie if they fight enough but either way only movie characters should be an option amoung fillers.
> 
> That said movie characters will most likely be the way Naruto games keep going after the series ends.



I can see it now

"A shit random filler movie character got in, _but not my sound 4?!_"


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL Imagine the reaction on facebook if Sound 4 didn't make it and filler characters did (Raiga )


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I can see it now
> 
> "A shit random filler movie character got in, _but not my sound 4?!_"



Aeion, why you be hating on dem poor Sound 4 enthusiasts? They just want some Part 1 fodder. 

Of course, I would not mind if filler characters get in at this point, since the Ultimate Ninja series rarely comes with good fodder to spice things up in the game  (Usually, these characters are very fun to play with since they are slightly out of place and make for interesting play-styles and backgrounds).

But like I said, Raiga and Temujin should be in


----------



## Jaga (Dec 28, 2011)

if this is true then just 27 more painful days to wait to play!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 28, 2011)

I played as Doto in Japanese Ultimate Ninja 2.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully the demo will show off the fighting aspect of the game rather than the boss fight of Nuns2.

A simple Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Sasuke to choose from and play with on a single stage just to get our ears wet would be perfect. I played the Nuns2 demo constantly before release and always made sure I didn't force Kakashi into boss mode just because I loved the fighting aspect.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I played as Doto in Japanese Ultimate Ninja 2.



Well... uh... okay...


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope they made the CPU tougher.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah like the CPU's in Mario kart 7, damn it felt like i was racing against actual players in 150cc.


----------



## Deva Path (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't been up to date with this game.
I was reading Narutopedia and I came across this:


> The role-playing game elements from Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2's story mode were removed in favor of consecutive battles, thus reducing the time spent during the mode.



What does that mean? Are they taking out the whole travelling aspect of Ninja Storm 2? It was repetitive, but fun...


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I hope they made the CPU tougher.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah like the CPU's in Mario kart 7, damn it felt like i was racing against actual players in 150cc.



It's funny you should mention that, I've been playing against the CPU in Storm 2 and the damn thing KNJ-Ougi's me way too often.

lol I was surprised it was actually spamming that move on me!


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 29, 2011)

Exactly, like make the CPU more creative past spamming.

I put the handicap completely in their favor, and I still win.


----------



## Rama (Dec 29, 2011)

The CPU would focus more on cancels this time around since that is what CC2 might want players to focus on this time around instead of KNJ, the CPU should be aware of it KNJ bar so maybe it won't KNJ as often.  I believe this time CPU will be harder to beat, yeah is true Very Hard CPU in storm 2 where easy but that's because we could escape anything with KNJ, now is not so simple I notice the Last Video where the Developer was using Sage Mode Naruto that his opponent was very easy or easy(Itachi) but he still used up alot of KNJ so maybe Very Hard Opponents will pressure you to do this more often, forcing you to use Counters a lot more than KNJs.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 29, 2011)

They should add King Bradley


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 29, 2011)

Some guy on Facebook asked CC2 if suggestions were going to still be accepted even if the game is nearly finished and here is what they told him:



> Hello! Thank you for the comment! As you pointed out above the game is only two months away from shipping (in Japan) so I think I am safe to say no "drastic" changes can be made from this stage. but please. please send your suggestions! We have been working on Naruto games for a long time, and we will be, and your suggestions can improve the whole game experience! I must say not everything will be in, but with your opinions, we at least get to know what our fans are feeling/thinking!



I guess it won't matter anymore if we suggest new stuff.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe as DLC, patches or most likely for NUNS3. After all that will be their big game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They should add King Bradley



This post is so fully of win. :33

Reps+


----------



## slickcat (Dec 29, 2011)

the problem with this new KnJ meter is the awakening modes. When characters awaken they do more damage and destroy guard quickly. Characters that defy time and space, minato,gai,lee,and raikage will have a field day in this version of the game.


----------



## Rama (Dec 29, 2011)

hey I was thinking the other day that serious Tobi might be in the game, I got the idea because even if Goofy Tobi has Serious Tobi as awakening Akatsuki Sasuke has Amateratsu as awakening but Sussano Sasuke as a jutsu only, so Goofy Tobi having Serious Tobi as awakening is not a problem for Serious Tobi to be to be added as a normal character.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Dec 29, 2011)

Deva Path said:


> Sorry, I haven't been up to date with this game.
> I was reading Narutopedia and I came across this:
> 
> 
> What does that mean? Are they taking out the whole travelling aspect of Ninja Storm 2? *It was repetitive, but fun...*





I can't believe any one found that fun, I didnt complete the damn story mode because of all the brain dead running from A to B shit you had to do. I can only hope they removed it and just stick to having one fight after another. Apparently there is some new animation in the game so hopefully it will be like watch a little animation, fight, repeat.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2011)

Deva Path said:


> Sorry, I haven't been up to date with this game.
> I was reading Narutopedia and I came across this:
> 
> 
> What does that mean? Are they taking out the whole travelling aspect of Ninja Storm 2? It was repetitive, but fun...



I don't mind this tbh. The main point of this game was to try new things out for better preparation of Storm 3. Leave the insane story mode with cutscenes, boss battles and crap to Storm 3. This game needs to spend all it's time on the versus part.

Besides the story mode in Nuns2 was completely infuriating and annoying. I hated walking and walking and walking to what was essentially arcade mode with super long walking periods in between them and loading screens everywhere. Here's hoping it's completely revamped for Storm 3.


----------



## Rama (Dec 29, 2011)

This time is all about fighting, so trophies and achievements would be gained trough fighting not collecting stuff.  Anyway those anybody know what kinda upgrade they did to the info ninja cards?.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 29, 2011)

Rama said:


> hey I was thinking the other day that serious Tobi might be in the game, I got the idea because even if Goofy Tobi has Serious Tobi as awakening Akatsuki Sasuke has Amateratsu as awakening but Sussano Sasuke as a jutsu only, so Goofy Tobi having Serious Tobi as awakening is not a problem for Serious Tobi to be to be added as a normal character.



I said that like 5 times


----------



## Volture (Dec 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> They should add King Bradley


I would prefer Father .


----------



## Rama (Dec 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I said that like 5 times



I guess I didn't read those posts or just didn't notice it, anyway at least we agree on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Some guy on Facebook asked CC2 if suggestions were going to still be accepted even if the game is nearly finished and here is what they told him:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it won't matter anymore if we suggest new stuff.



So.....no jutsu clashes or a 3rd health bar?


----------



## Hero of Light (Dec 29, 2011)

There is a rumour going on, apparently there will be a Japanese demo that will be released exclusively in Japan and it will be on January 24.


----------



## Blatman (Dec 29, 2011)

Hero of Light said:


> There is a rumour going on, apparently there will be a Japanese demo that will be released exclusively in Japan and it will be on January 24.



Hope that's true. Got my jap pan account ready!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 29, 2011)

Scharlachrot said:


> Not really alarming if they did add Movie characters to the game.
> It'd be like how they add Movie characters from the DBZ movies in their games.


DBZ movie characters were actually interesting though. Naruto movie characters don't really standout to me, they have unique powers here and there but not really interesting.


Cthulhu21 said:


> Some guy on Facebook asked CC2 if suggestions were going to still be accepted even if the game is nearly finished and here is what they told him:
> 
> I guess it won't matter anymore if we suggest new stuff.


It does matter, having those suggestions on hand means seeing our feedback in the next few games (Storm 3 and 4). Don't quit on account of Generations being released soon.


slickcat said:


> the problem with this new KnJ meter is the awakening modes. When characters awaken they do more damage and destroy guard quickly. Characters that defy time and space, minato,gai,lee,and raikage will have a field day in this version of the game.


I think there should be different restrictions on each awakening. Like some can awaken anytime during the game but gradually lose health, or increased chakra usage for every chakra-based move.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

Which is better, having two health bars or three?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Which is better, having two health bars or three?



Definitely three, with moves that dish-out crazy damage it's nice to have matches that could last a little longer. 

It could be customizable though, which the suggestion for extendable health bars works as a better option.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopefully because i heard CC2's almost "finished" with generations and i'm worried that the three health bar suggestion didn't get excepted/put in.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 29, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I think there should be different restrictions on each awakening. Like some can awaken anytime during the game but gradually lose health, or increased chakra usage for every chakra-based move.



I actually like that idea. That'd make awakenings a double-edged sword and make it require more skill and caution to use. It'll also feel more realistic to the manga, where there really are side effects to such powerful modes. Didn't they do that in one of the Accel games?



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hopefully because i heard CC2's almost "finished" with generations and i'm worried that the three health bar suggestion didn't get excepted/put in.



Well, CC2 did say they won't be making any *major* changes.. And I don't see anything major with adding an extra health bar


----------



## Rama (Dec 29, 2011)

adding another health bar would be nice, but I don't know if it would work with the online timer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Well, CC2 did say they won't be making any *major* changes.. And I don't see anything major with adding an extra health bar



Ohhh............... But would jutsu clashing count as a "major change"?


----------



## Samehada (Dec 29, 2011)

When does this game officially come out? Spring?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ohhh............... But would jutsu clashing count as a "major change"?



Copy/paste is never a major change 



Samehada said:


> When does this game officially come out? Spring?



Febuary 23 for Japan
March 13 for North America
March 23 for Europe

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 29, 2011)

The only way to effectively play these games online is to recreate the events of the manga

Rasengan spam

Not even a joke


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 29, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> The only way to effectively play these games online is to recreate the events of the manga
> 
> Rasengan spam
> 
> Not even a joke


Don't forget the Uchiha rage.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Have they said anything about restoring UJ to Awakened forms yet? Have they "fixed" the puppet masters by any chance?


----------



## Foxve (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you think it's possible they'll have a game customizer in it? As in a feature that will allow one to change the game mechanics to one of the three choices: NUS, NU2, or just keep it the way it comes? I believe a game was made(Its name escapes me at the moment, but I know I played it before) where in it's sequal you were allowed to change the mechanics back to the way the prequal was or keep it the way it was made........


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 30, 2011)

Hero of Light said:


> There is a rumour going on, apparently there will be a Japanese demo that will be released exclusively in Japan and it will be on January 24.



The rumor might be possibly true, TaleTaleSource has always been nearly 100% correct and true when it comes to news or rumors. So it's extremely likely that we'll be getting a demo.


----------



## Rama (Dec 30, 2011)

What 2 character you think will be in the Demo, I hope is Naruto and Sasuke but we can change their age so actually 4 characters.


----------



## DaKakz (Dec 30, 2011)

Rama said:


> What 2 character you think will be in the Demo, I hope is Naruto and Sasuke but we can change their age so actually 4 characters.



Naruto, Sasuke, Raikage.
That's all.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2011)

Rama said:


> What 2 character you think will be in the Demo, I hope is Naruto and Sasuke but we can change their age so actually 4 characters.



Why  I hope it's actually someone different for a change


----------



## Rama (Dec 30, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Why  I hope it's actually someone different for a change



Well Naruto has to be in the demo, the other well I figure Sasuke would be a good choice and Raikage would be nice as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2011)

We've seen so much of them though. I'd prefer another kage in Raikage's place, and probably two other (but similar) characters in naruto/sasuke's place.. Just to keep the demo fresh and all..


----------



## Motochika (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been curious is Young Kakashi getting his own story? 

I mean how does that work? The Iwa ninja's that Team Minato battled are gonna be in the story? Or is it just gonna be a three way fight with Obito, Kakashi, and Minato.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't understand the whole "getting an own story" thing. Every time they say that, they just show animation cut-scenes of them..


----------



## Rama (Dec 30, 2011)

I think this game could b e like DBZ Raging Blast where there are some figures that represent each arc and in each of those figures theres a couple of fights that tell the story.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2011)

They'll probably include a battle, if it's just a scene, why even bother putting it in the game?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 30, 2011)

Rama said:


> I think this game could b e like DBZ Raging Blast



Stopped reading right there. Don't EVER compare this game to that.


Now when are we getting Budokai 4?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Now when are we getting Budokai 4?


When a good company who listens to the fans takes over again.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 30, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> When a good company who listens to the fans takes over again.



Soo....never? BRB Crying in the closet


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Soo....never? BRB Crying in the closet


I could say the same about Lucas Arts and their recent garbage.


----------



## Rama (Dec 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Stopped reading right there. Don't EVER compare this game to that.
> 
> 
> Now when are we getting Budokai 4?



You should have continued reading so you know I was only using the story mode as example of what UNSG story mode could be but with Cutscenes, I think is a good concept for this game for example if you want to use Obito but you don't want to wait you can just play that Arc and unlock characters of that Arc. I know Raging Blast sucks, but I'm not comparing Raging Blast a whole to UNG just the story mode concept. :/


----------



## Foxve (Dec 30, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They'll probably include a battle, if it's just a scene, why even bother putting it in the game?



Maybe the anime scenes/episode back stories are just gifts for the fans. And some extras may be thrown in to fill the gap between story battles......


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Stopped reading right there. Don't EVER compare this game to that.
> 
> 
> Now when are we getting Budokai 4?



Can we please bring back Dimps to develop the DBZ games (or at least have a collaboration between Spike and Dimps with Namco Bandai Games and Atari to create a truly good DBZ game). I don't care what the fanboys say...Budokai 3 was the best DBZ game ever made, period. Even better than Tenkaichi 3 

And Raging Blast does not deserve to be mentioned in this thread


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Budokai 3, Tenkaichi 2, and Tenkaichi 3 were all great. 

Disliked the clunky and slow Raging Blast series, and Ultimate Tenkaichi was a QTE game...

Wonder whats holding the developers back.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2011)

Why bother and put effort into it when they know people will eat it up anyway?


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Why bother and put effort into it when they know people will eat it up anyway?



If thats the case, new developers should be put in place.



> HD rerelease Tenkaichi 3 gogogo!


A true Tenkaichi 3 sequel in HD would be cool. Raging blast failed miserably at this.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2011)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> If thats the case, new developers should be put in place.


They might jut be, UT was just garbage, but it was their last game, thankfully.



UltimateFighter1 said:


> A true Tenkaichi 3 sequel in HD would be cool. Raging blast failed miserably at this.


I agree.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 30, 2011)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> A true Tenkaichi 3 sequel in HD would be cool. Raging blast failed miserably at this.



That's what the RB/UT games should've been. Maybe Spike couldn't make a game that lived up to that, but it probably would've been better if they bumped up the graphics/resolution/frame-rate of Tenkaichi 3 and pushed it out the door.

All of Spike's current efforts have been half-assed, whether that's because of a shit budget and time, or because of bad development decisions.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 30, 2011)

I really really really really hope DBZ falls into the hands of the correct developers..... Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Koei got their hands on it. Their latest games have been excellent. I wouldn't doubt that they could create a DBZ beat em up that's not an failure like Sagas was.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2011)

Since when did this turn into a DBZ thread


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 31, 2011)

So any news on that brand new Naruto game?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, any news? No? Well back to DBZ


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2011)

Bethesda is finishing this game.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 31, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't understand the whole "getting an own story" thing. Every time they say that, they just show animation cut-scenes of them..


The way I see it we're getting seperate storylines which, for the most part, are just fights.


----------



## G (Dec 31, 2011)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Budokai 3, Tenkaichi 2, and Tenkaichi 3 were all great.
> 
> Disliked the clunky and slow Raging Blast series, and Ultimate Tenkaichi was a QTE game...
> 
> Wonder whats holding the developers back.



What about Burst Limit?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 31, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I really really really really hope DBZ falls into the hands of the correct developers..... Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Koei got their hands on it. Their latest games have been excellent. I wouldn't doubt that they could create a DBZ beat em up that's not an failure like Sagas was.



Shhhh!!!! We do not speak of Dragon Ball Z: Sagas. That game never happened 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Aeion said:


> Since when did this turn into a DBZ thread



Since when were you under the impression that this threat was about Naruto? 



G said:


> What about Burst Limit?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2011)

Budokai 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any other DBZ game that came out afterward.


----------



## G (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragon Ball was a shitty series to begin with.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2011)

G, I thought better of you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2011)

G said:


> Dragon Ball was a shitty series to begin with.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2011)

This is quite amusing to watch


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone think the Ultimate ninja games (not storm) should move on to the 3ds? Idk......its just that i don't wanna buy the future titles on the PS Vita considering the memory card prices and whatnot.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2011)

Almost all Naruto games on DS are the most revolting atrocities the world has to offer. I dearly hope they STAY AWAY FROM THE DS permanently


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2011)

Those naruto DS games are from DIFFERENT companies. This is CC2 we're talking about, plus i'm sure the 3DS can handle the PS2/PSP graphics of ultimate ninja games.


----------



## Rama (Dec 31, 2011)

theres a couple of Naruto games on psp, I haven't played any tho.  I'm gonna buy a Vita so I hope they launch a Naruto game for it.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 31, 2011)

G said:


> Dragon Ball was a shitty series to begin with.


Without Dragon Ball there would be no Naruto. Toriyama inspired Kishi and *most* Jump mangaka.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 31, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Without Dragon Ball there would be no Naruto. Toriyama inspired Kishi and *most* Jump mangaka.



Don't take his post seriously. Obviously a troll post.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 31, 2011)

First of all, Happy New Year to everyone on the NarutoForums  

I saw this picture posted by a member "chicagocubsfan" from SaiyanIsland forums and thought that I would share it here on NarutoForums ;D


If Storm 3 will have features like those listed in the picture above then it would be like a dream come true


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 31, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Budokai 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any other DBZ game that came out afterward.


 lol You say tomato, I say "Fuck Naw!!" 


G said:


> Dragon Ball was a shitty series to begin with.


You mean Dragon Ball *Z* was a shitty series to begin with (it wasn't bad/shitty, just not great)?

Dragon Ball was frickin' great, it's why One Piece is the true successor to DB. It's all about the amazing mix of adventure, comedy, drama, and action that makes both series worthy of greatness. 


Asakuna no Senju said:


> Does anyone think the Ultimate ninja games (not storm) should move on to the 3ds? Idk......its just that i don't wanna buy the future titles on the PS Vita considering the memory card prices and whatnot.


 Different developers hold the system-specific rights for Naruto games. CC2 only started putting Ultimate Ninja Storm on the 360 because Ubisoft gave up the rights (hence no more Rise of Ninja games).


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Don't take his post seriously. Obviously a troll post.



Which was very well played


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years!!!!


----------



## Little Neko (Dec 31, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> First of all, Happy New Year to everyone on the NarutoForums
> 
> I saw this picture posted by a member "chicagocubsfan" from SaiyanIsland forums and thought that I would share it here on NarutoForums ;D
> 
> ...


Happy New Year! :33

Wouldn't that just create a crossover called _Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm: Skyrim_?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2012)

Happer new years.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2012)

'Appy New Years, betches 

Non-banned and still livin it up


----------



## Rama (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year guys


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year dude/dud'etz!


----------



## Volture (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, if they'd only make the exploring of towns like in Rise of a Ninja..


----------



## DedValve (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd rather they just focus on the versus side of things. I wouldn't even be bothered if story mode was battle after battle with the occasional boss and cutscenes. At least then it would be an improvement to Storms 2 story :3


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2012)

I just hope by "cutscenes" we get what we've been getting like in the last 2 games.. and I hope it's not replaced with this "animation" from Studio Pierrot


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I just hope by "cutscenes" we get what we've been getting like in the last 2 games.. and I hope it's not replaced with this "animation" from Studio Pierrot


Why not? I prefer having animated cutscenes instead of 3D ones; they feel so stiff and unnatural. On top of that, animated cutscenes take much less time to load.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Why not? I prefer having animated cutscenes instead of 3D ones; they feel so stiff and unnatural. On top of that, animated cutscenes take much less time to load.



How are you supposed to enjoy a boss battle when it randomly switched to an anime cutscene? That'll take away from the whole fight so much you might as well just watch the scene instead of interact with it... Hell, if they do that then what was their excuse for taking out long ougis? (They said it took away from the feel as well)


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> How are you supposed to enjoy a boss battle when it randomly switched to an anime cutscene? That'll take away from the whole fight so much you might as well just watch the scene instead of interact with it... Hell, if they do that then what was their excuse for taking out long ougis? (They said it took away from the feel as well)


I don't think the cutscenes will happen midfight. I think they'll set up and end the fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I don't think the cutscenes will happen midfight. I think they'll set up and end the fight.



How is that going to work as well.. If they set it up at the end of the fight that means the fight is over.. But all the cutscenes we've seen so far have shown them fighting?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> How is that going to work as well.. If they set it up at the end of the fight that means the fight is over.. But all the cutscenes we've seen so far have shown them fighting?


I've seen it in other games. The cutscenes show the start of the fight and the end of the fight. You play the middle.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> How is that going to work as well.. If they set it up at the end of the fight that means the fight is over.. But all the cutscenes we've seen so far have shown them fighting?



What I meant is that 3D animation like these could have been replaced by anime instead. These are the narrative parts of the story mode and not the in-game cutscenes during any fights. In here you can clearly see the stiffness of the characters' behavior and emotions, something that anime can translate better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlBnsUWRdw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rb_YSE6pio[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLHOGkI7HW4[/YOUTUBE]

These clips are on the other hand in-game cutscenes during boss battles and are action packed, so they're good as they are 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_epko_8rrg8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFxHf4LNLLQ[/YOUTUBE]

But don't worry, Aeion  I bet they're using the studio Pierrot animations as secret factors or anything as bonus :33


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 1, 2012)

^I have to agree with this. You're actually the first person I've seen that's addressed this. Other then the walking around, this is another reason I have mixed feelings about Nuns2's story mode. The cutscenes included in the boss battles are phenomenal, but the other ones are full of stock animations that repeat or are very stiff as you put it. It's like Kingdom Heart syndrome when it came to facial animations, but that was a limitation of the Ps2.

If CC2 can't make all the cutscene boss battle quality due to time restraints, I would prefer the anime cutscenes. From from I've seen they look nicely animated, like Itachi vs Kisame.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 2, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I don't think the cutscenes will happen midfight. I think they'll set up and end the fight.



i hope so lol i hate those midfight cutscenes they do in some games


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> What I meant is that 3D animation like these could have been replaced by anime instead. These are the narrative parts of the story mode and not the in-game cutscenes during any fights. In here you can clearly see the stiffness of the characters' behavior and emotions, something that anime can translate better.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlBnsUWRdw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rb_YSE6pio[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Ooohh, you were talking about the narrative part. Yeah, those were terrible  but then again, I don't think we'll get much, if any, in Generations as the Story Mode id behind shadowed by the fighting portion of the game..

But yeah, I guess I would agree. I'd prefer Pierrot's animation over those stiff models any day


----------



## Volture (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh hey, the 7777th post.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh hey, the 7777th reply


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Oh hey, the 7777th reply



The 7777th quote


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFxHf4LNLLQ[/YOUTUBE]



Is Orochimaru using a bijuu dama?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

If only that move was canon.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

Kishimoto ruined Orochimaru


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Kabutchimaru...


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kabutchimaru...



You mean Kabutomaru?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2012)

Kabutochimaru.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

_Kabutorochimaru_


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2012)

Kabutomaru is just an idiot.


----------



## Prototype (Jan 2, 2012)

Orochibuto. 

I don't believe it's too much of a stretch to say that he may be one of the few characters that could still be confirmed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> You mean Kabutomaru?



Kabutomaru/Kabutchimaru.....either way people call him that alot. 


Skywalker, if you had to choose between a villian wiuld it be kabutomaru or tobi?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kabutomaru/Kabutchimaru.....either way people call him that alot.
> 
> 
> Skywalker, if you had to choose between a villian wiuld it be kabutomaru or tobi?



He chooses Darth Vader, clearly.


----------



## Sera (Jan 2, 2012)

Any more characters confirmed?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd be surprised to see any new characters confirmed in this game.
So far, we actually already have the most complete Naruto game ever :33


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Unless the sound 4 are in.....lol!

I still wish jutsu clashes and a third health bar were in.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Don't start that shit man.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

GENERATIONZ WILL SUK BECUZ THE SOUND 4 R'NT PlAyABlE KARECTRZ!!!!!!! FUK U CC2 I HATE U AND I'LL NEVR BUY UR NARDO GAYMEZ EVR AGAYN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> GENERATIONZ WILL SUK BECUZ THE SOUND 4 R'NT PlAyABlE KARECTRZ!!!!!!! FUK U CC2 I HATE U AND I'LL NEVR BUY UR NARDO GAYMEZ EVR AGAYN!!!!!!!!!!!!!






*Spoiler*: __ 



Go buy Skyrim


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 2, 2012)

Toon Deva should be a character


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Go buy Skyrim



...............


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah i think i'll go for Modern Warefare 3 instead.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Shooter games...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Platform/Fighting games..... so mid-2000's.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 2, 2012)

Wut?


What are you doing here then if you dont even like fighting games? 


Btw Skyrim is a rpg game


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kabutomaru/Kabutchimaru.....either way people call him that alot.
> 
> 
> Skywalker, if you had to choose between a villian wiuld it be kabutomaru or tobi?



The only people villain-worthy in the whole series are Madara and Orochimaru



Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Platform*/Fighting games..... so mid-2000's.



Hey, those games were fun!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> What are you doing here then if you dont even like fighting games?
> ...



I was only joking, jeez. 

 again.....joking.



Aeion said:


> The only people villain-worthy in the whole series are Madara and Orochimaru



What about pain??? 



> Hey, those games were fun!



IKR?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What about pain???



The peasant who got KO'd by a book? 

I'll pass


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

gents when can i begin masturbating furiously/frantically to this game

march? hell i dunno, i read a date somewhere but forgot half of it
i need to know
must stock up on lubricants


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kabutomaru/Kabutchimaru.....either way people call him that alot.
> 
> 
> Skywalker, if you had to choose between a villian wiuld it be kabutomaru or tobi?


Tobi, I've always hated Kabuto.



Little Neko said:


> He chooses Darth Vader, clearly.


I wouldn't want to be trapped in that suit.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 2, 2012)

35 confirmed !!! 

theres pix of all the stages, very hot!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The peasant who got KO'd by a book?
> 
> I'll pass



Well didn't you like him before that?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> gents when can i begin masturbating furiously/frantically to this game
> 
> march? hell i dunno, i read a date somewhere but forgot half of it
> i need to know
> must stock up on lubricants



February 23 for Japan
March 13 for North America
March 23 for Europe

Enjoy your abrasions 



Jaga said:


> 35 confirmed !!!
> 
> theres pix of all the stages, very hot!!



Were there really only 3 stages in Storm 1 that were different from Storm 2? I swear there were more... Anyways the new stages are looking great.

Just a thought though; assuming that all the stages are a reflection of the chronological order of Story Mode.. what important factor is CC2 planning to cover at Mountain's Graveyard, seeing as it is a stage? No body really fought there in the manga.. Is this a hint that Kabuchimaru is playable, because of the little quarrel he and Tobi had?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> February 23 for Japan
> March 13 for North America
> March 23 for Europe
> 
> ...


you're a saint
will rep when i can


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh kenneth, you and your urges.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Were there really only 3 stages in Storm 1 that were different from Storm 2? I swear there were more... Anyways the new stages are looking great.
> 
> Just a thought though; assuming that all the stages are a reflection of the chronological order of Story Mode.. what important factor is CC2 planning to cover at Mountain's Graveyard, seeing as it is a stage? No body really fought there in the manga.. Is this a hint that Kabuchimaru is playable, because of the little quarrel he and Tobi had?



Maybe there will. On the other hand I am kind of let down that there isn't a "Kyuubi realm/cell" battle stage since the only way I can see so far of unlocking KCM Naruto in storymode is by engaging Kyuubi in a Boss fight and Naruto vs Kyuubi took place in their shared realm...

But I still like the 35 battle zones, I appreciated them. Though if I want to be picky I would say that some were left off like:

-The destroyed Akatsuki hideout where Sakura & Chiyo fought Sasori
-That battle station (?) where Asuma, Shikamaru, Kotestu & Izumo fought Hidan and Kakuzu

Pretty much those...

But oh well, I doubt it'll decrease the game's quality.

EDIT: Hmm, I see no Myoboukuzan battle stage...and it was in UNS2.

Well just like there hasn't been any kind of fight in Mountain's Graveyard the Mount Myobouku stage lacked any battle and yet it made it to Storm 2.

I really don't know how CC2 decides which places will be available and which won't.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe there will. On the other hand I am kind of let down that there isn't a "Kyuubi realm/cell" battle stage since the only way I can see so far of unlocking KCM Naruto in storymode is by engaging Kyuubi in a Boss fight and Naruto vs Kyuubi took place in their shared realm...


This worries me.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> February 23 for Japan
> March 13 for North America
> March 23 for Europe
> 
> ...



ya it has to be! Kabuchimaru and the serious Tobi gotta be in since that stage is in




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe there will. On the other hand I am kind of let down that there isn't a "Kyuubi realm/cell" battle stage since the only way I can see so far of unlocking KCM Naruto in storymode is by engaging Kyuubi in a Boss fight and Naruto vs Kyuubi took place in their shared realm...
> 
> But I still like the 35 battle zones, I appreciated them. Though if I want to be picky I would say that some were left off like:
> 
> ...



naruto trained at Myoboukuzan for tons of episodes so it made sense to have it there. wasnt the training in the story mode for the game too?

ur right they should have the destroyed akatsuki hideout and bounty station. replace them with those 10 different forests. only put in like 1 or 2. cause they all look the same.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 2, 2012)

This is SaiyanIsland confirming what stages there is in Generations by pictures and videos and not Cc2 officially confirming that this is the final list of stages for Generations  So relax people ;D

Anyway I'm looking forward for some more news


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 2, 2012)

If Kabutomarus in I'll reconsider gettting this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> This is SaiyanIsland confirming what stages there is in Generations by pictures and videos and not Cc2 officially confirming that this is the final list of stages for Generations  So relax people ;D
> 
> Anyway I'm looking forward for some more news



For once he has a point. CC2 could even announce more stages for all we know. KCM Naruto was the last thing they were working on (probably?), so the last stage to be announced could be Naruto/Kyuubi's inner realm (again, probably?). For now I say we wait and spectate a little longer.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> If Kabutomarus in I'll reconsider gettting this.



This peasant is still breathing?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 3, 2012)

i can post again


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol this guy


----------



## destinator (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow :amazed Quite a few things we have here

I see an updated Temari and Kankuro (Can't see any changes on Gaara but I'm assuming updated as well).

Temari can now use her summoning Kamatari, as seen on her fan.. and the scan of Kankuro's art show's a very pale arm. I'm assuming that's Puppet Sasori, because his other puppets have a dark brown complexion rather than pale.

And the bottom scan is something else! Is that a new ougi or a picture of a boss battle cutscene? Looks like Naruto is getting more updates than we thought  Also, anyone else think that looks like Rasen Tarengan, the rasengan barrage he did on the Kyuubi? Could this hint that Naruto vs Kyuubi is in the game? It actually makes a lot of sense, because this naruto could be  a *new* Naruto, with KCM as awakening (pretty plausible seeing as this is the one to defeat Ninetails).

Anyways, pretty great scans we got  this time. I can't see if Sasori is wearing his cloak or if he's in his true puppet form..


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish I could tell you (I really do ) but unfortunately I can't even attempt to decipher that Japanese 

We'll have to wait for Fullazare or someone to translate it


----------



## G (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome news


----------



## Volture (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, that outdoors Orochimaru hideout stage looks so awesome.

Also, on the Iron Country stage, are those brown lines on the ground some sort of skid marks from the characters or pregenerated shit? Would be a nice addition.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder how Sasori puppet Kankuro will play compared to his other counterparts. As for the new Naruto I wonder if he'll have a few Sage mode moves since this is bound to be the one that uses KCM.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 3, 2012)

NO YOU STUPID CUNT
YOU WILL EITHER SELL THIS GAME OR YOU WILL GET OUT


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

Calm down Kenneth, it's just a spambot.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 3, 2012)

calm down gaiash, it's a joke


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Wow :amazed Quite a few things we have here
> 
> I see an updated Temari and Kankuro (Can't see any changes on Gaara but I'm assuming updated as well).
> 
> ...



yep this seems to be the new Naruto with KCM Awakening and I do think Sasori is wearing a cloak you can see in his picture some black under his neck just like Deidara and if you look closely at Sasori you can notice his Akatsuki cloak as well.

EDIT: and that puppet Kankuro has is Sasori or Red Scorpion you can see a some of its red hair.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 3, 2012)

demo confirmed... in psstore and xbox live 24th of january


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2012)

that rasengan barrage look amazing.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Naruto is getting updated, what we're seeing is Naruto facing off against Sasori in the story mode.

I guess (if you look at the dialogue at the bottom of the screen) CC2 is still keeping the boss fights and cinematics with the what-if battles to keep up with previous games. 

So it seems that it's not primarily a vs. only game, they're still working on the story mode while adding/replacing anime cutscenes for more subtle story moments.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 3, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't think Naruto is getting updated, what we're seeing is Naruto facing off against Sasori in the story mode.
> 
> I guess (if you look at the dialogue at the bottom of the screen) CC2 is still keeping the boss fights and cinematics with the what-if battles to keep up with previous games.
> 
> So it seems that it's not primarily a vs. only game, they're still working on the story mode while adding/replacing anime cutscenes for more subtle story moments.



When did Naruto ever face Sasori in the story ?


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> When did Naruto ever face Sasori in the story ?



never, this is true not ones has Naruto faced Sasori in his true puppet form and even less has he used Rasen Tarengan on Sasori, if it was a what if battle then it might be possible but I doubt they would keep the items on screen during that cinematic or a boss battle(since they usually is only your health bar and the boss has a blue bar no items).  So its safe to say this is the new Naruto with KCM.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 3, 2012)

New rasengan confirmation ftw


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 3, 2012)

^ If we get lucky, it'll be like the Storm 1 demo.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> ^ If we get lucky, it'll be like the Storm 1 demo.



What did the Storm 1 demo consist of?


----------



## slickcat (Jan 3, 2012)

its possible karui and omoi might be playable. Naruto has only fought these 2 b4 the war began, so his change of moveset and ougi might mean that they are playable.

would be nice to have a Naruto without the cape that transforms into SM as well as KCM. considering that he fought kyuubi in SM. I m starting to worry that the past boss battles will be absent in this game. they havent revealed a single huge boss battle as of yet and the game releases soon.


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What did the Storm 1 demo consist of?



kakashi vs naruto in training field


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

What if temari & kankuro post-kage summit outfits are support-only?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What if temari & kankuro post-kage summit outfits are support-only?


Well that would make all the kage bodyguards support only. But I think that they can borrow enough moves from their Storm 2 selves to be full characters.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

Rama said:


> kakashi vs naruto in training field



Isn't that the same as Storm 2 demo?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What if temari & kankuro post-kage summit outfits are support-only?



All the more reason to laugh at those overreacting Sound 4 wankers?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What if temari & kankuro post-kage summit outfits are support-only?



You really like to troll in this thread, don't you?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What if temari & kankuro post-kage summit outfits are support-only?


You're really trying to start shit, aren't you?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> You really like to troll in this thread, don't you?



You knew? 



Aeion said:


> All the more reason to laugh at those overreacting Sound 4 wankers?



 Just because of only 4 unamed character slots it automatically means "no sound 4 playable" .



Skywalker said:


> You're really trying to start shit, aren't you?



Its gonna happen, i can see it now.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> All the more reason to laugh at those overreacting Sound 4 wankers?


What is your problem with people wanting the Sound 4? Even if you don't like the characters they're a chance for the Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings to have more to do in story mode. Plus more characters and more villains that aren't Akatsuki.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What is your problem with people wanting the Sound 4? Even if you don't like the characters they're a chance for the Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings to have more to do in story mode. Plus more characters and more villains that aren't Akatsuki.



He said *Overreacting*

Right, Aeion?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2012)

It seems to me some of you would rather have Shippuuden shit instead of the Sound 4?

Preposterous.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> He said *Overreacting*
> 
> Right, Aeion?



Looks like someone was listening. 

I think Gaiash is overreacting himself...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Looks like someone was listening.
> 
> I think Gaiash is overreacting himself...


Oh I saw the part where you said overreacting. However you singled out the Sound 4. *That* was my point.

Also most "no Sound 4, no buy" comments are clearly made as jokes.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Oh I saw the part where you said overreacting. However you singled out the Sound 4. *That* was my point.
> 
> Also most "no Sound 4, no buy" comments are clearly made as jokes.



You're still not getting it so I'll be blunt..

My original statement was targeted towards Sound 4 fans and not the Sound 4 themselves (precisely why I said *overreacting wankers*).

And where have you been living, under a rock? Those "no Sound 4, no buy" remarks were very much serious and not jokes.. I know you weren't absent when people were posting those fb comments


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

fb comments? I can't say I've been looking at the Facebook comments that much.


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Isn't that the same as Storm 2 demo?



well this is young Naruto vs Kakashi, I don't remember that much about the storm 2 demo but I have the storm 1 demo in my ps3.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 3, 2012)

Do we have a full character list yet?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> fb comments? I can't say I've been looking at the Facebook comments that much.



I've seen them, it felt like reading text from a bunch of 4 year old retards whining about not getting fed enough despite how much they had.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I've seen them, it felt like reading text from a bunch of 4 year old retards whining about not getting fed enough despite how much they had.



^ Precisely one small example how "No Sound 4, no buy" was not a joke. Those jokes only sprang up to mock those little shets and the shet they spew


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I've mostly been seeing the hype through this thread and the links it provides so the interest in Sound 4 has always been reasonable. I guess that explains why I thought most "No Sound 4, No Buy" comments were jokes, they were but mocking people who were saying so elsewhere.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ^ Precisely one small example how "No Sound 4, no buy" was not a joke. Those jokes only sprang up to mock those little shets and the shet they spew



That and their unecessary comments about CC2 being a "shitty company" just because of 4 fucking characters thats fans speculated about not being playable in generations from namco bandai's support-only character list.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That and their unecessary comments about CC2 being a "shitty company" just because of 4 fucking characters thats fans speculated about not being playable in generations from namco bandai's support character list.



Exactly why I'd laugh them to shame if Gaara's 2 bodyguards are 2 of the 4 support-only characters left


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

:rofl Same here, actually i wouldn't mind it that much since it'll open more "HAHA i told u so!" jokes at them for messing with CC2.  

*gaara's bodygaurds (kank/tema) confirmed supports-only*

There now you idiots will get your precious sound 4 platable, next time don't jump the gun on the hand that feds you. It'll help you learn a life lesson of the word "trust".


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 3, 2012)

Meh. I don't want to sound (pun not intended ) like the facebook noobs but every fan has the right to want the Sound 4 playable along with the new sand siblings etc... what's important is to not make any exaggerated or useless requests [Zetsu, ANBU Itachi, Demon Brothers...]

I mean it's not like they are doing all of this for free, we are paying them our money and there is nothing wrong about wanting the Sound 4 and other realistic characters to be playable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not saying that the sound 4 shouldn't be in, they can be which would be fun. Its just the endless bitching about "no sound 4 = no purchase CC2" despite how much content CC2's given us.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 3, 2012)

…


































Just fuck those dickwads


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

So are they still whining about the sound 4 on facebook or have they stopped.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Just fuck those dickwads



This. /thread 



Rama said:


> So are they still whining about the sound 4 on facebook or have they stopped.



Idk, i think they stopped after a week maybe....though i can imagine people would rage if temari & kankuro post-kage summirt outfits were support-only.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Meh. I don't want to sound (pun not intended ) like the facebook noobs but every fan has the right to want the Sound 4 playable along with the new sand siblings etc... what's important is to not make any exaggerated or useless requests [Zetsu, ANBU Itachi, Demon Brothers...]
> 
> I mean it's not like they are doing all of this for free, we are paying them our money and there is nothing wrong about wanting the Sound 4 and other realistic characters to be playable.



That sounds () pretty reasonable but when were those fans ever under the impression that Sound 4 was not being included? It's all about jumping the gun, as Asakuna said, instead of rationalizing the situation. It ain't about cc2 not supplying what the fans demand.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the sound(:ho) of that.

But anyway what Aeion said, the fans started flipping the birdie at CC2 after namco's support-only list was revealed. Which lead to several uneeded trolling against CC2 saying "lol they don't care about their, generations is just a quick cash-in/ storm 2.5 DLC since the sound 4 are OBVIOUSLY not gonna be in".  Way to overestimate much, pathetics tools.


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Idk, i think they stopped after a week maybe....though i can imagine people would rage if temari & kankuro post-kage summirt outfits were support-only.



people would rage about anything really


----------



## G (Jan 3, 2012)

You remember DosuIsTheBest and his "i want Hokage Sakura" crap


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

G said:


> You remember DosuIsTheBest and his "i want Hokage Sakura" crap



well he did want a Special Edition of Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations that included Dosu so wanting Hokage Sakura wasn't so unusual for him.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> "lol they don't care about their, generations is just a quick cash-in/ storm 2.5 DLC since the sound 4 are OBVIOUSLY not gonna be in".  Way to overestimate much, pathetics tools.



Well, it's true that this type of comment DOES sound () like it came from a troll.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah Dosu.  I bet he took the "no sound 3 in generations" confirmation hard.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao "Hokage Sakura".. What kind of fuckeries dwell in his crazed mind?


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

I really hope CC2 gives us the option to pick the music for the battle in Generations.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 3, 2012)

Rama said:


> I really hope CC2 gives us the option to pick the music for the battle in Generations.



Or even put our own music from PC to PS3 for exemple with an USB Flash Drive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

^You want us to listen to someone's music picks that could end up being ke$ha or Justin beiber during the battle?


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Or even put our own music from PC to PS3 for exemple with an USB Flash Drive.



yep, I remember playing Smash Bros Brawl while listening to Linkin Park in my Ipod


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^You want us to listen to someone's music picks that could end up being ke$ha or Justin beiber during the battle?




I remember playing against someone who would do that online... You want to hear what they have to say, but you want to mute them at the same time so badly because of their music..


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I remember playing against someone who would do that online... You want to hear what they have to say, but you want to mute them at the same time so badly because of their music..



 I always turned off the mic in storm 2 because all people did was talk shit, they never said good game or anything, they always wanted to argue about how I was a cheater and all that bullshit.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I remember playing against someone who would do that online... You want to hear what they have to say, but you want to mute them at the same time so badly because of their music..



God I had a horrible experience much like your own when playing Assassins Creed Brotherhood online, and it was only one player doing this. Out of all of the songs in the world, this player jammed to *"Jizz In My Pants"* 

It was bad for me because whenever I would kill a player, somehow my timing would time nearly close with the song whenever the "Jizz in my pants" part of the song would come up. It was weird.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of audio & people in storm 2, one time this asshole KnJ/support spammer kept gloating at me saying "lol you fucking suck hard at playing online! you got your ass kicked by fucking karin LMFAO suck my dick!" (lolwut?) despite how much he ran around the battle field spamming supports & using cheap KnJ tacticts against me.  Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Saru (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't even get me started on that shit. TheWiseOrangutan. That guy. 


Playing Hoodie Ninja and what sounded like some Looney Tunes shit every time he got an Ougi off. 











Seriously.


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

one time my brother was watching some vids so match was hell of 2 sec lag for every sec, I quit, the guy then send me a message how Im a noob rage quitter...... well I was a rage quitter but it had nothing to do with how he played , it was the fuckin lag.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2012)

"Support spammer"  Still trying to understand that one


----------



## Saru (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> "Support spammer"  Still trying to understand that one



It is usually accompanied by the term "guard-jumper", or "jump-blocker".


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

ugh Guard Jumping Minatos with Chakra Shuriken team spam  how do you even beat those


----------



## Saru (Jan 3, 2012)

Rama said:


> ugh Guard Jumping Minatos with Chakra Shuriken team spam  how do you even beat those



Long range support + zoning.

Or, conversely, Sasori.  

Puppet Hax is seriously ridiculous.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lol this guy



 glad to see you remember


----------



## Rama (Jan 3, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Long range support + zoning.
> 
> Or, conversely, Sasori.
> 
> Puppet Hax is seriously ridiculous.



hoped they fixxed puppets or found a way to deal with puppets, if they didnt then we are fucked because Kankuro with Sasori is gonna be trouble


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> It is usually* accompanied by* the term "guard-jumper", or "jump-blocker".



Ah, that makes more sense now. Those pusseh bitches who play ring-around-the-rosie and do nothing but frolick around the battlefield like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 



Astrαl said:


> Long range support + zoning.
> 
> Or, conversely, Sasori.
> 
> Puppet Hax is seriously ridiculous.



The puppet thing is a good strategy. The only problem is that you don't know if they're a guard jumper until the match starts.



Rama said:


> hoped they fixxed puppets or found a way to deal with puppets, if they didnt then we are fucked because Kankuro with Sasori is gonna be trouble



This is my greatest worry, because there's been no indication of puppet users being modified whatsoever.. If they're the same as in Storm 2, than if Generations takes 1 step forward from Storm 2, the use of puppetry will bring the game 2 steps behind.



shyakugaun said:


> glad to see you remember



Of course


----------



## Rama (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This is my greatest worry, because there's been no indication of puppet users being modified whatsoever.. If they're the same as in Storm 2, than if Generations takes 1 step forward from Storm 2, the use of puppetry will bring the game 2 steps behind.



yeah, with limited KNJ and Combo Cancel to more combos its gonna be really really bad for non puppet users, oh god I hoped CC2 noticed.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> hoped they fixxed puppets or found a way to deal with puppets, if they didnt then we are fucked because Kankuro with Sasori is gonna be trouble



I know right. Unlike other higher level players I can't utilize the sub jutsu as accurately as them. So I always lose to these fucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2012)

excited for the demo... for some reason..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2012)

Sage Naruto chakra shuriken and only throws 1 now plus chakra gun volley does a lot less damage and might only be 2 shots I better se puppets nerfed.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 4, 2012)

Has anyone messaged CC2 about the puppet issue yet?


----------



## Jaga (Jan 4, 2012)

costume selection = confirmed. look at temari shes playable in a new outfit


----------



## slickcat (Jan 4, 2012)

well not really true, everytime you take damage your substitution guage fills up, its just not as rampant to fill to give u enough subs for puppet users, still it should be enough to create a strategy as well


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaga said:


> costume selection = confirmed. look at temari shes playable in a new outfit



What if... the two last characters to be confirmed [74 and 75] are the new Kankuro and Temari ??


----------



## slickcat (Jan 4, 2012)

^ at this point it doesnt really matter who they add into the game. the fact that some characters will come with all their costumes is great enough.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't really heard anything about this game. But I have noticed it has a huge roster. I'm excited about that.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaga said:


> costume selection = confirmed. look at temari shes playable in a new outfit



Finally, KANKURO displays some good character artwork. Look at that battle-hardened face, ready for war!  He makes Temari look like a bitch when she's smiling like that.. That's not how you prep for a fight 

No one's a bigger disgrace than Naruto, though.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Finally, KANKURO displays some good character artwork. Look at that battle-hardened face, ready for war!  He makes Temari look like a bitch when she's smiling like that.. That's not how you prep for a fight
> 
> No one's a bigger disgrace than Naruto, though.



He's always smiling cause he knows he has plot shield


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish they'd reference the Manga more for artistic purposes.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I wish they'd reference the Manga more for artistic purposes.



They kind of do. All the specials in the game are strictly from the manga (really, panel by panel), which is relatively good (arguably). The only problem is the artwork for the load/select screens of the characters are _terrible._ CC2 makes badass people have retarded-looking faces (Onoki, Naruto). They also have more than half of the roster smiling like this is happy happy joy joy time.

I always say this, but if you're about to get into a fight/about to get killed, will you be smiling like you're on TreeHouse?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I always say this, but if you're about to get into a fight/about to get killed, will you be smiling like you're on TreeHouse?


Except the character art isn't only for those fights. You also get sparring matches, rivalries and the various VS mode fights that never happened. Also some characters *do* smile like that when they face an opponent that is likely to kill them.

Honestly Aeion you're making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Sera (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it definite that there will be a Naruto vs. Kyuubi/Kurama battle?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> They kind of do. All the specials in the game are strictly from the manga (really, panel by panel), which is relatively good (arguably). The only problem is the artwork for the load/select screens of the characters are _terrible._ CC2 makes badass people have retarded-looking faces (Onoki, Naruto). They also have more than half of the roster smiling like this is happy happy joy joy time.
> 
> I always say this, but if you're about to get into a fight/about to get killed, will you be smiling like you're on TreeHouse?



I would 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 4, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Is it definite that there will be a Naruto vs. Kyuubi/Kurama battle?



No, that has yet to be confirmed


----------



## Sera (Jan 4, 2012)

It might be confirmed later this month - when the Naruto vs. Kyuubi episode of the anime airs.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except the character art isn't only for those fights. You also get sparring matches, rivalries and the various VS mode fights that never happened. Also some characters *do* smile like that when they face an opponent that is likely to kill them.
> 
> Honestly Aeion you're making a big deal out of nothing.



Are you implying  that sparring, rivalries, and vs mode has nothing to do with *fighting*...? Sasuke is Naruto's rival. When he fights him, does he smile like he does in Generations? Onoki has a thing against Madara. Look at his face when confronting him in the war. Does he have that retarded smirk on his face? (Does he ever)? 

You yourself are making a big deal out of what I'm saying by starting (like you do every friggin time..) a useless argument without even really considering what I'm talking about. Characters that have poor artwork do not reflect the actual character properly (see Onoki) and thus it sets CC2 a step back, seeing as their goal is to imitate the manga as closely as possible on *every aspect.*



Little Neko said:


> I would
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That could be an exception


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Characters that have poor artwork do not reflect the actual character properly (see Onoki) and thus it sets CC2 a step back, seeing as their goal is to imitate the manga as closely as possible on *every aspect.*



Actually, it is kinda of weird to be making such a nit-picky complaint over something so minor lol. It's not a step back for CC2. So long as the source material itself is respected and properly understood to a reasonable degree when creating the product, then nothing else matters. CC2's goal is to create a experience that mirrors the anime and manga, mainly the depth of the content that is. 

Having a character artwork of Onoki having a smirk, or even a casual smile in a fighting game is not a set back, because that's not the core representation of what CC2's truly aiming for. The core representation is the product itself, a fighting based video-game mirroring the manga and anime as much as possible. That's all that really counts. That's all that really matters. You know that, I know that, CC2 knows that, everyone knows that.

If there's an artwork of New Tobi/Fake Madara in a Tank in the game, then that's poor and doesn't capture the character properly. But really, if there's artwork of Onoki smiling or having a smirk in the game, then I don't see the problem. He's done it before and that is apart of his character. Half of the roster is smiling, so what? lol Your not playing the game for the artwork, your playing it for just that, the game itself. 

Now...I'm absolutely positive that if TS Hinata is wearing a sexy outfit that _really_ shows her body  and that was her official artwork and look in the game, but still fought exactly like she did in the manga/anime. That *almost* no one would complain about it or find it to be "poor art"

Not making any arguments, just my two cent.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 4, 2012)

I honestly don't give a flying crap about the artwork in generations, its the game that counts.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Are you implying  that sparring, rivalries, and vs mode has nothing to do with *fighting*...?


No I'm saying not every fight starts with a serious look on the faces of the fighters.



Aeion said:


> Sasuke is Naruto's rival. When he fights him, does he smile like he does in Generations?


Not against Sasuke but there are fights where Naruto smiles before fighting. The art isn't just for his fights with Sasuke and Akatsuki. It'll also be used for training against other Konoha ninja he's friends with. As a general art of Naruto it works, it doesn't need to show the emotion of the fight otherwise he'd need new art for each fight.



Aeion said:


> Onoki has a thing against Madara. Look at his face when confronting him in the war. Does he have that retarded smirk on his face? (Does he ever)?


His I'll admit isn't that good but it isn't terrible. Certainly not worth making a fuss about.



Aeion said:


> Characters that have poor artwork do not reflect the actual character properly (see Onoki) and thus it sets CC2 a step back, seeing as their goal is to imitate the manga as closely as possible on *every aspect.*


You complained about seeing Naruto smiling. The guy smiles *a lot*. It reflects him perfectly. And it's the story mode that represents the manga. Vs mode is just random fights of you choice.



SupesuGojira said:


> But really, if there's artwork of Onoki smiling or having a smirk in the game, then I don't see the problem. He's done it before and that is apart of his character. Half of the roster is smiling, so what? lol Your not playing the game for the artwork, your playing it for just that, the game itself.


Exactly.



SupesuGojira said:


> Now...I'm absolutely positive that if TS Hinata is wearing a sexy outfit that _really_ shows her body  and that was her official artwork and look in the game, but still fought exactly like she did in the manga/anime. That *almost* no one would complain about it or find it to be "poor art"


I'd complain.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww.....now that temari and kankuro in kage summit outfits are confirmed playable the 4 charcatre support-only slots are still open. And if the sound 4 remain support-only then it means i won't do the "TOLD U SO!" dance like i planned for their playable confirmation.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2012)

Kushina might be support only and Kabutomaru playable.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 4, 2012)

Kakurou w/ Sasori Puppet confirmed? FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Are you implying  that sparring, rivalries, and vs mode has nothing to do with *fighting*...? Sasuke is Naruto's rival. When he fights him, does he smile like he does in Generations? Onoki has a thing against Madara. Look at his face when confronting him in the war. Does he have that retarded smirk on his face? (Does he ever)?
> 
> You yourself are making a big deal out of what I'm saying by starting (like you do every friggin time..) a useless argument without even really considering what I'm talking about. Characters that have poor artwork do not reflect the actual character properly (see Onoki) and thus it sets CC2 a step back, seeing as their goal is to imitate the manga as closely as possible on *every aspect.*



They WILL never imitate the manga as closely as possible unless the entire game is riddled with QTE.

Complaints about artwork? Naruto smiling when fighting Sasuke? Christ, I don't have words for something _this_ pointless


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No I'm saying not every fight starts with a serious look on the faces of the fighters.



This has nothing to do with people in the manga fighting specifics, this is about the game in general, which is a *fighting game.* There's nothing wrong with them smiling it's that the quality of their smile is too TreeHouse it doesn't reflect the game on a fighting perspective.




> *Not against Sasuke but there are fights where Naruto smiles before fighting.* The art isn't just for his fights with Sasuke and Akatsuki. It'll also be used for training against other Konoha ninja he's friends with. As a general art of Naruto it works, it doesn't need to show the emotion of the fight otherwise he'd need new art for each fight.




It's not about him smiling it's the retarded look of that smile. Show me manga panels of Shippuuden Naruto looking that ridiculous before he gets into a serious fight.



> His I'll admit isn't that good but it isn't terrible. Certainly not worth making a fuss about.



I love the way you put these terms. Those Sound 4 fanatics assume Sound 4 is support-only, they bash CC2 and claim they're not buying the game, and you say that's fine. I'm simply and rationally comment on the artwork and you tell me I'm making a fuss over it? This is why I hate getting in arguments with you, you have nothing to say, you just want to bash at me and you end up contradicting yourself when you do so.




> You complained about seeing Naruto smiling. The guy smiles *a lot*. It reflects him perfectly.



Review the posts I've made. I never complained about Naruto himself smiling. He's the only one, along with Onoki that I said that just plain looks retarded.
A poor-looking drawing of Naruto doesn't reflect him perfectly. If the artwork doesn't look like him (or reflect his character AT ALL) then it far from perfect.



> And it's the story mode that represents the manga. Vs mode is just random fights of you choice.



That's your poor one-dimensional thinking going at it again. Vs mode is *very much* a representation of the manga. All those ultimates you enjoy so much reflect the manga *entirely.* The reason your hokage Sakura isn't playable as a character in vs mode is because this wasn't portrayed in the manga. Where have you been the past 500 pages of this thread? This has been discussed countless times.



SupesuGojira said:


> Actually, it is kinda of weird to be making such a nit-picky complaint over something so minor lol. It's not a step back for CC2. So long as the source material itself is respected and properly understood to a reasonable degree when creating the product, then nothing else matters. CC2's goal is to create a experience that mirrors the anime and manga, mainly the depth of the content that is.
> 
> Having a character artwork of Onoki having a smirk, or even a casual smile in a fighting game is not a set back, because that's not the core representation of what CC2's truly aiming for. The core representation is the product itself, a fighting based video-game mirroring the manga and anime as much as possible. That's all that really counts. That's all that really matters. You know that, I know that, CC2 knows that, everyone knows that.





> lol Your not playing the game for the artwork, your playing it for just that, the game itself.



It's funny how you talk about "CC2 trying to mirror the manga/anime as much as possible" because that's exactly what I'm trying to explain. CC2 themselves said they want to make Naruto games as high-quality as possible. I'm sure you're aware there's more to a game than it's mechanics. The music, scenery, graphics, quality and all others have to be taken into account when judging a game, not just its mechanics. CC2 used to do amazing on the character artwork back in Storm 1, hell, even Storm 2's artwork wasn't so bad, to say the least. The artwork of Generations is very unlike the quality and effort CC2 used to put in games like Storm 1 and Storm 2 and it was for that reason that I'm concerned about the artwork in their latest game, to which they're putting a lot of work in, ironically.




> Now...I'm absolutely positive that if TS Hinata is wearing a sexy outfit that _really_ shows her body  and that was her official artwork and look in the game, but still fought exactly like she did in the manga/anime. That *almost* no one would complain about it or find it to be "poor art"



If Hinata was barely wearing any clothing then Generations wouldn't be released in North America to begin with because of their censoring laws and such, I'm sure they'd care about the artwork then. Sorry bro, but that Hinata terminology was a bad example for this case.



> If there's an artwork of New Tobi/Fake Madara in a Tank in the game, then that's poor and doesn't capture the character properly. But really, if there's artwork of Onoki smiling or having a smirk in the game, then I don't see the problem. He's done it before and that is apart of his character. Half of the roster is smiling, so what?



If CC2 is trying to mirror the anime/manga as much as possible, then altering a character's face to the point where just by looking at them their personality seems changed (That is not the Naruto/Onoki anyone is used to seeing) then they're not really reflecting what they say when they're trying to mirror the manga. Imagine if they make artwork of Deva Path with look retarded enough like Onoki's. Do you think that mirrors the manga of Pein? It's not within his character to do such a thing, so saying it's ok as artwork is going against your "mirroring the manga" speech you were having.

I'm not saying CC2 can't get creative with their artwork, no. That's not the case. It's just staying in-line with the character will give more quality to the game as a whole. Storm 1 artwork was flawless. Look at Gaara:



That's really reflective of his character at that time of his life. It makes sense and it looks badass. Lo and behold, he has a smile on his face but *it does not go out of his character.*

Look at Sakura:



Yet again, she's smiling too. But is it ridiculously exaggerated or poorly done like in Generations? No. It reflects the type of determination she had like during the Chuunin exams vs Ino. They make her smile but they make her smile _rationally._

When I look at that picture of Gaara without knowing his character, I see a bloodthirsty killer, which would fit his description(at the time). When I look at Sakura without knowing her character, as I said, I see a very determined girl, which also fit her character at the time.

Let's fast forward to Generations.

Now, Onoki's *true* self is a kage-worthy elder ridden with knowledge and experience.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Again, look. He's smiling, yes, it's within his nature. He looks cool while doing it though, it's not ridiculously exaggerated to the point of retardation. What looks better that image

Or this?:



That's not the Onoki I know. When I look at that Onoki I see a clown, a stooge who's a stageman and doesn't know what he's doing on the battlefield or in this game.

How was this?


Reduced to this?


I feel this isn't the quality CC2 used to work with, they're working hard on Generations and their artwork is not reflecting that.

Just my 2 cents. I'm not gonna rage and say "No good artwork, no buy". No, I won't stoop that far..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 4, 2012)

My post was ignored.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aeion said:


> This has nothing to do with people in the manga fighting specifics, this is about the game in general, which is a *fighting game.* There's nothing wrong with them smiling it's that the quality of their smile is too TreeHouse it doesn't reflect the game on a fighting perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Aeion, don't be stoopid and and rage over such small matter.


----------



## Rama (Jan 4, 2012)

gotta admit this looks ridiculous



it should be something like this 



no but really they should have sticked with the Naruto Shippuden anime look, if they are gonna have anime footage from those people the characters should look as similar as possible as in the anime footage.

doesnt this look a little better


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 4, 2012)

Give Naruto a serious face, I'd prefer that.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> gotta admit this looks ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Skywalker said:


> Give Naruto a serious face, I'd prefer that.



There are some sane people in this thread. Thank goodness


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 4, 2012)

If they're going to make him smile, I like this expression.


----------



## Saru (Jan 4, 2012)

Tem and Kank look like supports. -_-

Lol, if they skimp on the Sound 4 again... They just...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2012)

THERE PLAYABLE CLEAR SCAN NOW OUT ON SAIYAN ISLAND.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> THERE PLAYABLE CLEAR SCAN NOW OUT ON SAIYAN ISLAND.



Sauce?


----------



## Rama (Jan 4, 2012)

Kankuro is still using Crow, maybe Scorpion(Sasori) is just a new awakening



also look at naruto's items below, Ive never seen that tag before


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> Kankuro is still using Crow, maybe Scorpion(Sasori) is just a new awakening



You can clearly see at the Forest of Dead Trees pic that Temari is the one being played with and she has Gaara and Kankuro as supports.

So yeah, this means that the new Temari and Kankuro are going to be playable.


----------



## Saru (Jan 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> THERE PLAYABLE CLEAR SCAN NOW OUT ON SAIYAN ISLAND.



Kankuro's not even using his Scorpion puppet... ? Looks like support to me. >_>


----------



## Rama (Jan 4, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> You can clearly see at the Forest of Dead Trees pic that Temari is the one being played with and she has Gaara and Kankuro as supports.
> 
> So yeah, this means that the new Temari and Kankuro are going to be playable.



I know they are playable, but I don't know if they are actually added characters  only an update to the old Temari and Kankuro since Kankuro is shown using the same Jutsu with his puppet Crow that he used in storm 2, so using Sasori might be an awakening only.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> I know they are playable, but I don't know if they are actually added characters  only an update to the old Temari and Kankuro since Kankuro is shown using the same Jutsu with his puppet Crow that he used in storm 2, so using Sasori might be an awakening only.



I think it's more like Sasuke Chidori True Spear and Sasuke Kirin.
We will be able to chose a different Kankuro with [R1 for PS3] in the character selection screen, and like Sasuke he will only have a different outfit + new ultimate.
Awakening will remain the same I think.


----------



## Rama (Jan 4, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I think it's more like Sasuke Chidori True Spear and Sasuke Kirin.
> We will be able to chose a different Kankuro with [R1 for PS3] in the character selection screen, and like Sasuke he will only have a different outfit + new ultimate.
> *Awakening will remain the same I think*.



but that would mean he would keep using Crow as his main puppet and only use Scorpion as an ultimate, getting to use Scorpion as an ultimate is kinda cheap really and awakening should be the strongest mode so why would Salamander a weaker puppet than Scorpion would be Kankuro's awakening 

also have you guys seen this tag before I think is new and I believe is some kind of chakra consumption augmenter


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This has nothing to do with people in the manga fighting specifics, this is about the game in general, which is a *fighting game.* There's nothing wrong with them smiling it's that the quality of their smile is too TreeHouse it doesn't reflect the game on a fighting perspective.


Sounds like nitpicking to me.



Aeion said:


> It's not about him smiling it's the retarded look of that smile. Show me manga panels of Shippuuden Naruto looking that ridiculous before he gets into a serious fight.


Again this isn't about serious fights. Those can be represented by cutscenes that set up said fights. For a friendly vs mode with friends it's perfect.



Aeion said:


> I love the way you put these terms. Those Sound 4 fanatics assume Sound 4 is support-only, they bash CC2 and claim they're not buying the game, and you say that's fine.


Never said I consider that behaviour fine. However not including the chance to recreate great fights like the battles with the Sound 4 is a better thing to complain about then smiling in artwork.



Aeion said:


> A poor-looking drawing of Naruto doesn't reflect him perfectly. If the artwork doesn't look like him (or reflect his character AT ALL) then it far from perfect.


I think the art of Naruto has been quite well drawn actually and I see nothing wrong with his smile.



Aeion said:


> That's your poor one-dimensional thinking going at it again. Vs mode is *very much* a representation of the manga. All those ultimates you enjoy so much reflect the manga *entirely.*


What the characters can do? Yes. Who fights who? No. You can have Naruto with Tobi and Orochimaru as support, that certainly never happened in the manga.



Aeion said:


> The reason your hokage Sakura isn't playable as a character in vs mode is because this wasn't portrayed in the manga. Where have you been the past 500 pages of this thread? This has been discussed countless times.


*My* Hokage Sakura? I never wanted Hokage Sakura.



Aeion said:


> That's not the Onoki I know. When I look at that Onoki I see a clown, a stooge who's a stageman and doesn't know what he's doing on the battlefield or in this game.


You know the problem with that pic? It's not the smile. He just looks too young. That's the problem.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I think the art of Naruto has been quite well drawn actually



And I think he's drawn poorly. That's my opinion that's yours. Now shut up. Stop arguing. Stop talking to me. Stop continuing this scab and let it heal.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> gotta admit this looks ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if u look at the rest of that naruto pic he is doing something fruity..pointing at himself with his thumb.


----------



## Rama (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaga said:


> if u look at the rest of that naruto pic he is doing something fruity..pointing at himself with his thumb.



yeah, too bad this is the pic that is gonna stay well alot of pics are bad but w/e It wont ruing anything from the gameplay.

But I would be lying if I said I hate them all, there are some cool ones like


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> yeah, too bad this is the pic that is gonna stay well alot of pics are bad but w/e It wont ruing anything from the gameplay.
> 
> But I would be lying if I said I hate them all, there are some cool ones like



Agreed. Young Kakashi and Anko have great art (unfortunately Neji/Kiba don't count as those are from the previous game ).

There are some great artwork for Generations as well (just as much as bad). After the latest scan though, I'm gonna have to say the best is Kankuro. He just looks so boss and official 

EDIT: Just noticed, Anko is from Storm 1 as well, when she was added as DLC


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 5, 2012)

Kiba counts. That's new art, not from Storm 1 or 2


----------



## Sera (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> Kankuro is still using Crow, maybe Scorpion(Sasori) is just a new awakening
> 
> 
> 
> also look at naruto's items below, Ive never seen that tag before



So there's one slot left now?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> So there's one slot left now?


Where's all this "this many slots left" coming from? When was it said what the exact number was?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 5, 2012)

Wheres the story mode going to start from?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Kiba counts. That's new art, not from Storm 1 or 2



Oh, my mistake. You're right. He looks rather good then 



James Bond said:


> Wheres the story mode going to start from?



The story is starting all over the place, from the beginning of Part I all the way up to the beginning of the war. Apparently we're going to hear different sides of the story (E.g, Haku and Zabuza's story, Itachi's story, Minato's story, etc)


----------



## Sera (Jan 5, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Where's all this "this many slots left" coming from? When was it said what the exact number was?



I asked on here a while ago and someone told me the number of characters that is expected.


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

ok im gonna make a list of characters since I cant find the one that was posted here

Y=Young

*From Storm 1*

1. Y. Naruto
2. Y. Sasuke
3. Y. Sakura
4. Y. Kiba
5. Y. Hinata
6. Y. Shino
7. Y. Shikamaru
8. Y. Chouji
9. Y. Ino
10. Y. Ten Ten
11. Y. Lee
12. Y. Neji
13. Y. Temari
14. Y. Gaara
15. Y. Kankuro
16. Hiruzen( 3rd Hokage)
17. Kimimaro

*From Storm 2*

18. Akatsuki Sasuke (Mangekyo Sharingan Mode) 
19. Asuma 
20. Chiyo 
21. Choji 
22. Deidara 
23. Gaara 
24. Hidan 
25. Hinata 
26. Ino 
27. Itachi 
28. Jiraiya 
29. Jugo 
30. Kakashi 
31 .Kakuzu 
32. Kankuro (Salamander Mode)
33. Karin 
34. Kiba 
35. Killer Bee 
36. Kisame  (Samehada Mode)
37. Konan 
38. Lars Alexandersson
39. Might Guy (Eight Gates Mode)
40. Minato  (Yellow Flash Mode) 
41. Naruto
42. Neji 
43. Orochimaru 
44. Pain 
45. Rock
46. Sage Mode Naruto (Seven-Tailed form)
47. Sai 
48. Sakura  
49. Sasori 
50. Sasuke (Kirin)
51. Shikamaru
52. Shino 
53. Suigetsu 
54. Temari 
55. Tenten 
56. Tobi 
57. Tsunade( 5th Hokage) 
58. Yamato 
59. Kabuto



*NEW Characters** This is if we count Temari, Kankuro, Minato, Kisame, Naruto KCM as new characters.

60. A(Raikage)
61. Mei(Mizukage)
62. Onoki(Tsuchikage)
63. Hashirama( Greatest Hokage of all time)
64. Tobirama ( 2nd Hokage)
65. Danzo( Temp 6th Hokage)
66. Sasuke(Sussano)
67. Kisame( Fuse Samehada)
68. Kankuro (w/ Scorpion/Sasori)
69. Sexy Outfit Temari
70. Naruto(KCM)
71. Zabuza
72. Haku
73. Obito Uchiha
74. Y. Kakashi
75. Minato Chunnin Vest

*Support* New(*)

1. Torune*
2. Fu*
3. C*
4. Darui*
5. Chojuro*
6. Ao*
7. Akatsuchi*
8. Kurotsuchi*
9. Kurenai Yuhi
10. Anko Mitarshi
11. Tayuya
12. Jirobo
13. Sakon and Ukon
14. Kidomaru
15. Shizune


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I asked on here a while ago and someone told me the number of characters that is expected.


Expected sure but was there an official "there will be this amount of characters, no more and no less"? Because "one more character left" doesn't make any sense if it's all guess work.


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

didnt they said they where 75 playable and 15 support


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes.. But who knows, it could be updated


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Yes.. But who knows, it could be updated



or maybe they have some secret characters


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

That too. Not very professional to reveal everything without a secret or two. I'm guessing everyone also forgot all the "I can't reveal that" answers Matsuyama gave during all those interviews. They still have a few things to offer, they're just not telling us.


----------



## Sera (Jan 5, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Expected sure but was there an official "there will be this amount of characters, no more and no less"? Because "one more character left" doesn't make any sense if it's all guess work.







Rama said:


> didnt they said they where 75 playable and 15 support





Aeion said:


> Yes..



This is what I got told anyway.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Bandai Games announced how many characters were going to be playable and how many support characters there would be.. of all the characters that CC2 introduced, there were only 2-3 left of the amount that Bandai announced and 4 supports left of the amount they announced (15). If I remember correctly...


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually believe all the sound 4 will be in as support since ALL Storm 1 characters are in Generations one way or another, would be kinda dumb if only Kidomaru and Sakon/Ukon would be left out if adding as support to generation is kinda easy.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Bandai Games announced how many characters were going to be playable and how many support characters there would be.. of all the characters that CC2 introduced, there were only 2-3 left of the amount that Bandai announced and 4 supports left of the amount they announced (15). If I remember correctly...


Can I get a link or screenshot? I want to check for words like "around" or something that would imply it wasn't the exact amount. I can't imagine them not having a couple more suprises up their sleaves.


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

oh this features are really cool I didnt notice them before



> Character Action Models to Pose as you like! Take Photos to use on your Ninja Info Card!
> 
> Personalize *nicknames*, titles, and card appearance
> 
> ...



man online is gonna be better than it thought


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

If by "online lobby" they mean a pool of all players with rooms saying 0/1 or 1/1, then online will very much be awesome


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> If by "online lobby" they mean a pool of all players with rooms saying 0/1 or 1/1, then online will very much be awesome



it will keep spammers in check, they could get really discourage by a bunch of people yelling at them "Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spammer, suck a cock you fucking whore"


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Spammers will be spammers, no avoiding them, but this new online lobby makes the game at least a bit more professional.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 5, 2012)

is the sound four confirmed to be playable?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

…


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Spammers will be spammers, no avoiding them



I dunno, if there's a bunch of people in the lobby saying "[insert name here] IS A SPAMMER, DON'T PLAY HIM/HER", then we can all look out for each other and help the community target out those spamming betches


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I dunno, if there's a bunch of people in the lobby saying "[insert name here] IS A SPAMMER, DON'T PLAY HIM/HER", then we can all look out for each other and help the community target out those spamming betches



But again, that can be abused. I'll explain with the following example 

Imagine everyone can request someone else's ban. Now everyone can choose whoever he/she likes, right? The lawful ones will probably request a ban for the chaotic ones. But the chaotic ones can also request a ban themselves. Who knows who they'd opt for a ban, but certainly not themselves.

This can happen the same way online. They'd randomly choose a player saying "BEWARE USER IS A SPAMMER" while they're the spammers themselves. 

Perhaps we need a voting system, much alike that of youtube (comment likes/dislikes). When a player gets a certain amount of negs/thumbs downs, he/she gets marked as a spammer and will have to earn reps/thumbs ups again from fighting high reputable players (hero rank). They won't be visible to low-level (novice/rookies) and mid-level (mediocre/intermediate) players. This acts as a penalty for spamming. 

What do you think?


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

we will know who is lying by looking at them play, if the guy thats says that another players is a spammer and we look at him fighting and he is a spammer himself then he just shoot himself in the foot, we will know he is lying and nothing that he says is trustworthy.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, ofc, but then there's still no penalty for spammers.

What do you think of my idea of rating someone after you fought them?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Perhaps we need a voting system, much alike that of youtube (comment likes/dislikes). When a player gets a certain amount of negs/thumbs downs, he/she gets marked as a spammer and will have to earn reps/thumbs ups again from fighting high reputable players (hero rank). They won't be visible to low-level (novice/rookies) and mid-level (mediocre/intermediate) players. This acts as a penalty for spamming.
> 
> What do you think?



The voting system could be just as abusive. Let's be honest, players online are childish and nasty, especially when it comes to losing. Every match they lose, they'll probably just thumbs down the winner.. The thumbs up/down system won't be an honest reflection of the player due to immature people using it.. 

Don't worry, I'm sure eventually when the game comes out, the community will come up with a way to dominate those spammers 

Regardless of the outcome, this is definitely a step forward from Storm 2


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Yes, ofc, but then there's still no penalty for spammers.
> 
> What do you think of my idea of rating someone after you fought them?





> The voting system could be just as abusive. Let's be honest, players online are childish and nasty, especially when it comes to losing. *Every match they lose, they'll probably just thumbs down the winner*.. The thumbs up/down system won't be an honest reflection of the player due to immature people using it..



I take it back, Aeion is right I really do see this happening the player that loss doesn't even have to be a troll he just has to be mad he lost to thumbs down the winner.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah yes, you are right. These spammers cannot be understood rationally after all.

Let's hope for it. But I *want* these spammers punished!


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys probably mentioned it but an online spectate option would be nice.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

You know, I was thinking something along the lines of what Little Neko said. Who ever played Little Big Planet? Remember that thing they ask you whenever you complete an online level? For those of you who don't know, there are levels posted by people that you can play online. After playing their level, a window will pop up and ask you: "What did you think of this level?" They'll give you several options ("Great!", "Hard", "Complex", "Annoying", etc). The option picked the most by people will have the biggest font when people are viewing the level's details.

We should have something like this in Generations. After you play someone, the game should ask you "What did you think of this player?". We should have several options to pick like "Really good", "Spammer", "Novice", "Awakener", stuff like that. But then it goes back to what I said.. people will get mad when they lose and purposely give you negative tags


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Psysalis said:


> You guys probably mentioned it but an online spectate option would be nice.



Spectator mode has already been confirmed in the game


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Spectator mode has already been confirmed in the game



Ah ok I missed that one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 5, 2012)

I really want the Sound Four to be in this game. I feel like they are important enough characters. If they can include say Mei Terumi then they should definitely include the sound 4... come on CC2... Come on. :/


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You know, I was thinking something along the lines of what Little Neko said. Who ever played Little Big Planet? Remember that thing they ask you whenever you complete an online level? For those of you who don't know, there are levels posted by people that you can play online. After playing their level, a window will pop up and ask you: "What did you think of this level?" They'll give you several options ("Great!", "Hard", "Complex", "Annoying", etc). The option picked the most by people will have the biggest font when people are viewing the level's details.
> 
> We should have something like this in Generations. After you play someone, the game should ask you "What did you think of this player?". We should have several options to pick like "Really good", "Spammer", "Novice", "Awakener", stuff like that. But then it goes back to what I said.. people will get mad when they lose and purposely give you negative tags



dammit Aeion I was thinking the same thing 

Also here are some lesson for newbies who want to start in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm games.

Lesson 1



Lesson 2



Lesson 3 



Lesson 4



with this basic lesson you'll become a Ninja Storm Master in no time.



> I really want the Sound Four to be in this game. I feel like they are important enough characters. If they can include say Mei Terumi then they should definitely include the sound 4... come on CC2... Come on. :/



they are in as support


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> dammit Aeion I was thinking the same thing
> 
> Also here are some lesson for newbies who want to start in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm games.
> 
> ...



What. The. F*ck. Is. This. Crap? :sanji

Those are not basics, those are scumbag tactics.


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> What. The. F*ck. Is. This. Crap? :sanji
> 
> Those are not basics, those are scumbag tactics.



         .


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You know, I was thinking something along the lines of what Little Neko said. Who ever played Little Big Planet? Remember that thing they ask you whenever you complete an online level? For those of you who don't know, there are levels posted by people that you can play online. After playing their level, a window will pop up and ask you: "What did you think of this level?" They'll give you several options ("Great!", "Hard", "Complex", "Annoying", etc). The option picked the most by people will have the biggest font when people are viewing the level's details.
> 
> We should have something like this in Generations. After you play someone, the game should ask you "What did you think of this player?". We should have several options to pick like "Really good", "Spammer", "Novice", "Awakener", stuff like that. But then it goes back to what I said.. people will get mad when they lose and purposely give you negative tags



And if we don't let the players rate you, but the CPU? Like you know how every battle ends with a rating from S to D? I know these are poorly rated, but if CC2 changes the criteria and improves this tool, we might get something...

Idk, these are just ideas.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> .




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> dammit Aeion I was thinking the same thing
> 
> Also here are some lesson for newbies who want to start in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm games.
> 
> ...



That's the brutal truth 

People who don't follow guidelines like these get eaten alive online


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's the brutal truth
> 
> People who don't follow guidelines like these get eaten alive online



of course, the number 1 in leaderboards is a Sasori User no?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

I get hard off of those. :ho


----------



## Monna (Jan 5, 2012)

Shame the Sound 4 wont be playable. Tayuya would have been awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

They haven't confirmed if the sound 4 weren't playable.....


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> of course, the number 1 in leaderboards is a Sasori User no?



The top 100.. are all.. Sasori users... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The top 100.. are all.. Sasori users...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



what do you think about Generations, who are gonna be the top characters.  If the KNJ when facing puppets changes to behind the puppeteer, that would even the playing field and nerf them a little which is needed.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Any Naruto as long as his Rasengan stays spammable


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats my boy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> what do you think about Generations, who are gonna be the top characters.  If the KNJ when facing puppets changes to behind the puppeteer, that would even the playing field and nerf them a little which is needed.



My greatest, if not only, concern is the nerfing of puppet users. If they're exactly the same in Storm 2, then the whole community is going to consist of puppet users.. All the other characters would get through their hype rather quickly until people begin to choose their "serious" characters, which would unfortunately consist of puppet users (even Kankuro now will be a huge threat what with his Sasori puppet).

If you play Storm 2 to this day, you'll see that 85% of all decent players have Sasori or some other puppet user as their top 3



Little Neko said:


> ^ Any Naruto as long as his Rasengan stays spammable



Actually you'd be surprised, Naruto wasn't the most used in Storm 2 for competitive matches. Simple spamming like rasengan/chidori became quite easy to avoid/counter during the later months of Storm 2. Rasengan spammers are usually not very good at the game, or timing their spams. That, or their spamming became too repetitive for anyone to fall for anymore.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

Though SM naruto's rasengan spam can be a pain in the ass when he gets up from the ground since its freakin' fast.


----------



## Rama (Jan 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> My greatest, if not only, concern is the nerfing of puppet users. If they're exactly the same in Storm 2, then the whole community is going to consist of puppet users.. All the other characters would get through their hype rather quickly until people begin to choose their "serious" characters, which would unfortunately consist of puppet users (even Kankuro now will be a huge threat what with his Sasori puppet).
> 
> If you play Storm 2 to this day, you'll see that 85% of all decent players have Sasori or some other puppet user as their top 3



they have to get nerfed, they just gotta. There is no way to counter them with the current reveals.  If I was gotta balanced puppets out:

1. Longer Knockout time
2. Knj behind the puppeter
3. When you Guard to move the puppet make it so the puppeteer isn't guarded, that isnt even real, in the anime every time puppeteer are shown moving their puppets they had their arms wide open not guarding.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> They haven't confirmed if the sound 4 weren't playable.....


Nope. There's still a chance they might be playable though it's pretty slim. It'd be a shame and a waste of an opertunity if they're not. Not an "I'm not buying" shame but still I was hoping to recreate the Sound Four fights with the post timeskip Leaf/Sand ninja. Well I guess I can still do that with Naruto, Lee and Gaara against Kimimaro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> they have to get nerfed, they just gotta. There is no way to counter them with the current reveals.  If I was gotta balanced puppets out:
> 
> 1. Longer Knockout time
> *2. Knj behind the puppeter*
> 3. When you Guard to move the puppet make it so the puppeteer isn't guarded, that isnt even real, in the anime every time puppeteer are shown moving their puppets they had their arms wide open not guarding.



#2 especially.. is so logical and makes sense. I wonder what CC2 was thinking when they thought subbing beside a puppet was a valid idea.. #2 would really help improve the game if you follow Storm 2's  number one rule (Always sub behind the back ).

Another thing they should change is their tilt. Their tilt move should take a few seconds to start up, because there's too many Sasori bastards using dash + tilt continuously in a loop. It was unbeatable because if you block when they dash, you get pushed back, allowing the puppet to tilt you whenever he pleased. and if you don't block, obviously you get hit and eat another tilt. 

They should also reduce the kunai damage, as for some reason Sasori's long range iron sand kunai did more damage than an average kunai. I understand it's iron sand and not a normal steel weapon and all, but c'mon


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2012)

*400 pages*

400 PAGES fuck yeah!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Though SM naruto's rasengan spam can be a pain in the ass when he gets up from the ground since its freakin' fast.


If you can avoid it, it leaves him wide open though.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Though SM naruto's rasengan spam can be a pain in the ass when he gets up from the ground since its freakin' fast.



If you can time your guarding against it, and use a fast grab/jutsu it's almost guaranteed to hit........


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 6, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Shame the Sound 4 wont be playable. *Kidomaru* would have been awesome.


fixed


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 6, 2012)

I seriously do not understand why CC2 has left out important fucking characters. In the previous game they left out Haku and Zabuza. What. That was a pretty basic arc. Come on. I hate how these anime games just trollface when making new games until their devs are either rolling in it or they're out of money so they finally decide to just put all the characters in. Of course at that point they'll probably nerf gameplay so I don't know what I'm holding my breath for.

I feel like not having them as playable characters is a complete insult. I mean... there was an entire manga volume dedicated to them. They were even on the cover. And they almost killed four main characters. And it was character development for all of them. Seriously. It doesn't make any goddamn sense. It's not just a "little" mistake in my eyes. I would have figured that three games in they'd have fixed this. 

UNLESS they're making them DLC. However, I'll still be pissed because that just screams about the era videogames are in and the direction they will just keep leaning in. Fuck.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I seriously do not understand why CC2 has left out important fucking characters. In the previous game they left out Haku and Zabuza. What. That was a pretty basic arc. Come on. I hate how these anime games just trollface when making new games until their devs are either rolling in it or they're out of money so they finally decide to just put all the characters in. Of course at that point they'll probably nerf gameplay so I don't know what I'm holding my breath for.
> 
> I feel like not having them as playable characters is a complete insult. I mean... there was an entire manga volume dedicated to them. They were even on the cover. And they almost killed four main characters. And it was character development for all of them. Seriously. It doesn't make any goddamn sense. It's not just a "little" mistake in my eyes. I would have figured that three games in they'd have fixed this.
> 
> UNLESS they're making them DLC. However, I'll still be pissed because that just screams about the era videogames are in and the direction they will just keep leaning in. Fuck.



Why the hell are you acting up? CC2 never announced that the Sound Four weren't unplayable. All these stooges are just making that assumption because there are only 4 support only left. The 4 remaining could be Omoi, Karui, Samui, and Mifune for all we know... CC2 announced when the Sound Three weren't playable and everyone knew that. CC2 makes no mention of the Sound Four being unplayable and everyone goes crazy.

Storm 1 was their first game, they had a demanding time limit so we can reason with that. Storm 2 wasn't supposed to include previous game characters so there's no reason to say "They had 3 chances to include them". Just relax and wait, don't jump to conclusions just yet...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 6, 2012)

so new Kankuro still use mostly his old tree puppets?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> so new Kankuro still use mostly his old tree puppets?



Looking at his make up, it's pre-sasori kankuro or even part 1 kankuro. I think post-sasori kankuro will be available as an alternative costume for pre-sasori.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 6, 2012)

New Suna Ninja pics :





Seems like it's just as I predicted, Kankuro will have the same awakening but a different ultimate if we switch him with R1 in the character select screen. (So far it seems that this is the only plausible theory)

And LOL at Part 1 Kankuro and Temari fighting Kiba and Shikamaru because they don't have Sakon and Tayuya.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> And LOL at Part 1 Kankuro and Temari fighting Kiba and Shikamaru because they don't have Sakon and Tayuya.


That's an interesting observation. I mean Temari vs Shikamaru actually happened but Kankuru vs Kiba... shouldn't it be Shino?


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 6, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> That's an interesting observation. I mean Temari vs Shikamaru actually happened but Kankuru vs Kiba... shouldn't it be Shino?



If they wanted to show the Temari Vs Shikamaru fight they would have showed both Shikamaru and Temari with their Chunnin Exam outfit, and make them fight in the CE stadium. But no, these are Sasuke Retrival Arc Temari and Shikamaru.


----------



## Rama (Jan 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> so new Kankuro still use mostly his old tree puppets?



If he gets Sasori as an ultimate only it would be very cheap since is just an animation but w/e doesnt bother me to much I dont use puppeteers.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> And LOL at Part 1 Kankuro and Temari fighting Kiba and Shikamaru because they don't have Sakon and Tayuya.



Or they're trying to keep them unrevealed until the right time. When have unannounced characters ever made an appearance on another character's reveals?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2012)

Danzo's been announced yet we've barley seen jack on his gameplay movesets besides one pic of his wind style jutsu. 

Oh and.....Temari.....



> Why the hell are you acting up? CC2 never announced that the Sound Four weren't unplayable. All these stooges are just making that assumption because there are only 4 support only left. The 4 remaining could be Omoi, Karui, Samui, and Mifune for all we know... CC2 announced when the Sound Three weren't playable and everyone knew that. CC2 makes no mention of the Sound Four being unplayable and everyone goes crazy.



Damn its like people are too lazy to be patient with CC2. I saw some comments in saiyan island at the kankuro/temari news that involved bitching and whining over the sound 3 YET again, there's a reason why the definition "jumping the gun" exist.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 6, 2012)

401 pages and still people are bitching about the Sound Four being unplayeble? 

For Naruto fans, there is like 0.5% of the gamers who actually give a darn about the sound four, stop acting like its a big deal


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 6, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> 401 pages and still people are bitching about the Sound Four being unplayeble?



No, 401 pages and still people are bitching about the persons wanting the Sound Four playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> If they wanted to show the Temari Vs Shikamaru fight they would have showed both Shikamaru and Temari with their Chunnin Exam outfit, and make them fight in the CE stadium. But no, these are Sasuke Retrival Arc Temari and Shikamaru.


I know, that was my point. I was saying that while Temari vs Shikamaru happened their choice to pick Kiba over Shino is a confusing one. In fact their stage choices also brings up the question of why they picked this selection over their actual Chunin Exam fights.

Whatever this may mean concerning the Sound Four is this is certainly meant to be based on those fights. The question is why represent them rather than replacing Kiba with Shino and using the Chunin Exams instead?



hitokugutsu said:


> 401 pages and still people are bitching about the Sound Four being unplayeble?
> 
> For Naruto fans, there is like 0.5% of the gamers who actually give a darn about the sound four, stop acting like its a big deal


Actually a lot of people would like the Sound Four. Not enough for them to be the main interest but something that would be nice to have the option to play as.

They have fairly unique movesets and we get the chance to recreate more fights for Shikamaru, Temari, Kiba, Kankuro and Lee. Not to mention it makes more sense for them to be playable rather than supports as each of their fights they were alone (well with one obvious exception) and weren't the support of someone else in a fight.

I'll be honest, as supports they don't offer much. As full characters there are plenty of fun fight to either recreate (I know I want to do that with post timeskip versions of characters) or set up.

Oh sure it's not a bigt deal but it would be a shame to waste such a great opertunity.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> No, 401 pages and still people are bitching about the persons wanting the Sound Four playable.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Ech?ux said:


> *I seriously do not understand why CC2 has left out important fucking characters. In the previous game they left out Haku and Zabuza. What. That was a pretty basic arc. Come on. I hate how these anime games just trollface when making new games until their devs are either rolling in it or they're out of money so they finally decide to just put all the characters in. Of course at that point they'll probably nerf gameplay so I don't know what I'm holding my breath for.
> 
> I feel like not having them as playable characters is a complete insult. I mean... there was an entire manga volume dedicated to them. They were even on the cover. And they almost killed four main characters. And it was character development for all of them. Seriously. It doesn't make any goddamn sense. It's not just a "little" mistake in my eyes. I would have figured that three games in they'd have fixed this.
> 
> UNLESS they're making them DLC. However, I'll still be pissed because that just screams about the era videogames are in and the direction they will just keep leaning in. Fuck.*






Sorry, what?


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 6, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Sorry, what?



Meh, ignore them.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for double post:

New artworks:


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2012)

Why look, finally someone who agrees with me about the artwork quality of this game 

Although I'll have to say the last link of Gaara is the only exception from Storm 1. His face looks weird, but look at the quality of everything else. His hair has detail, his hands have form, and his facial features have shape and is detailed.

There's a good comparison for you guys. Take a look at Storm 1 Gaara and Generations Gaara. Which one can you say had more effort put into it? 

But you all already heard my bitching about this...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 6, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Looking at his make up, it's pre-sasori kankuro or even part 1 kankuro. I think post-sasori kankuro will be available as an alternative costume for pre-sasori.


the first Kankuro is the new one.


----------



## Rama (Jan 6, 2012)

Gaara has no chin lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2012)

Just compare the two gourds


----------



## Rama (Jan 6, 2012)

man whoever draw this did a crappy job sorry


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasuke retreval arc Gaara looks odd but the rest are ok.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 6, 2012)

Rama said:


> If he gets Sasori as an ultimate only it would be very cheap since is just an animation but w/e doesnt bother me to much I dont use puppeteers.


his moves probably get updated whit his Scorpion puppet on Storm 3 because of his Sasori fight.


----------



## Rama (Jan 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> his moves probably get updated whit his Scorpion puppet on Storm 3 because of his Sasori fight.



ah yeah I forgot Kankuro didnt use Scorpion that much in Kage Summit.



> Sasuke retreval arc Gaara looks odd but the rest are ok.



I just checked that art is from storm 1, hmm go figure


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> his moves probably get updated whit his Scorpion puppet on Storm 3 because of his Sasori fight.



Kankuro was using Sasori as a puppet during the Kage Summit arc. This game will not reach Kakuro's rematch with Sasori and if it did Kakuro would be wearing a Suna jacket.



Rama said:


> ah yeah I forgot Kankuro didnt use Scorpion that much in Kage Summit.


Exactly. Though close inspection the new screens do show Kankuro's make up from the Kage Summit plus art of the Rescue Gaara arc Kankuro and Temari is in a recent trailer proving these haven't simply replaced those. As such Kankuro is likely to have very few changes.


----------



## G (Jan 7, 2012)

PTS Temari is boss.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Kankuro was using Sasori as a puppet during the Kage Summit arc. *This game will not reach Kakuro's rematch with Sasori and if it did Kakuro would be wearing a Suna jacket.*


i do not count Generation as Storm 3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why the hell are you acting up? CC2 never announced that the Sound Four weren't unplayable. All these stooges are just making that assumption because there are only 4 support only left. The 4 remaining could be Omoi, Karui, Samui, and Mifune for all we know... CC2 announced when the Sound Three weren't playable and everyone knew that. CC2 makes no mention of the Sound Four being unplayable and everyone goes crazy.
> 
> Storm 1 was their first game, they had a demanding time limit so we can reason with that. Storm 2 wasn't supposed to include previous game characters so there's no reason to say "They had 3 chances to include them". Just relax and wait, don't jump to conclusions just yet...



We'll see I guess. I hope you're right, but I stand firm in saying it was stupid as hell to not include them in the first game. They are major characters. And the three Otonin Genin should have been included as well -_- Honestly, Storm 1 was an alright game. But I would rather not have the game be halfassed in the way of not including characters that further the plot and character development. Taking out five characters that basically show Sasuke's change from one side of the graph to the other is stupid. That's in reference to their first game. It was a retarded move and it did actually stop me from buying it. 

That's like having a Dragonball Z game that doesn't include Piccolo's sacrifice for Gohan or his fusion with Kami and fight with 17.  It's just stupid. It's stupid and in reference to character development makes no sense. It's lazy.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm just happy that we get to use Haku and Zabuza.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i do not count Generation as Storm 3.


Oops, I missed the part about Storm 3.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Character wise, sound four, drunken lee, and butterfly chouji still need to be in. Everyone else whos not in can be covered by support.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

I also think we need a Zetsu of some kind. Support or not the guy did take part in the Kage Summit attack. Plus we'd have the complete set of Akatsuki members.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 7, 2012)

I dont really care of the sound 4 i would rather have a version of kabuchimaru, madara, and zetsu.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> I dont really care of the sound 4 i would rather have a version of kabuchimaru, madara, and zetsu.


I'd rather have those three AND the Sound Four.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I'd rather have those three AND the Sound Four.



Without any regards for CC2's conditional issues? 

You're turning into one of them.


----------



## Rama (Jan 7, 2012)

i rather wait till storm 3 to get those.

Characters in storm 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Muu
2. TrollKage
3. Third Raikage
4. Gaara's dad
5. Kin and Gin :/
6. Playable Darui
7. Rinnegan Tobi
8. Kabutomaru
9. Playable Shojuro
10. Full Power Nagato
11. Edo Madara
12. Butterfly Choji
13. EMS Sasuke
14. Mifune
15. Hanzo
16. Kitsuchi

plenty of upgraded characters


----------



## Rama (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh yeah something came to mind the other day and is when Tobi attack konoha he was serious, *if* they are gonna include Tobi vs Minato fight wouldn't it be awkward to see Tobi fight like a goof ball when thats not how the story happened. Im implying that Serious Tobi might be a secret character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2012)

is too much to ask for edo costumes for Kakuzu, Itachi, Sasori, and Deidara? 

didn't include nagato for obvious reasons..


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2012)

Rama said:


> Oh yeah something came to mind the other day and is when Tobi attack konoha he was serious, *if* they are gonna include Tobi vs Minato fight wouldn't it be awkward to see Tobi fight like a goof ball when thats not how the story happened. Im implying that Serious Tobi might be a secret character.



Or CC2 can pull another Deidara/Killerbee "Boss Battle" and just make the player fight an awakened Tobi..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Without any regards for CC2's conditional issues?
> 
> You're turning into one of them.


No I'm just saying that's what I'd prefer. And I always think that the more characters the better. Plus the Sound Four and Zetsu would be fun to play as and I like getting more villain choices.



Aeion said:


> Or CC2 can pull another Deidara/Killerbee "Boss Battle" and just make the player fight an awakened Tobi..


True, serious Tobi can easily be a mini boss.


----------



## Rama (Jan 8, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Or CC2 can pull another Deidara/Killerbee "Boss Battle" and just make the player fight an awakened Tobi..



yeah, I'm just saying is a possibility, also you gotta remember Tobi had a different mask back then, maybe we get serious tobi with his old mask.


----------



## Saru (Jan 8, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No I'm just saying that's what I'd prefer. And I always think that the more characters the better. Plus the Sound Four and Zetsu would be fun to play as and I like getting more villain choices.
> 
> 
> True, serious Tobi can easily be a mini boss.



And I would agree. This game is going to have to last another good 2-3 years before Storm 3. Some half-assed character roster and gameplay upgrades aren't going to cut it, really. Not to crush the community's optimism or anything, but we haven't played it yet...

I don't really care about negative criticism anyone wants to throw at my opinions and demands. I see what CC2 is doing, but I want to be totally satisfied. I think some fans need to hop off CC2's dick, because some of them act outright offended by criticism and constructive input (okay, a little extreme, but regardless... ). 

If there is no Sound Four, I think fans would be totally sane to facepalm CC, and there _is_ precedent for that happening (see Storm 1). I get a little ruffled over it myself. 

And for the record, I'm not condoning slander (see Twitter), but I do share the sentiment of some of the more "hungry" fans.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

"I think some fans need to hop off of CC2's dick". lol really dude?


----------



## Vash (Jan 8, 2012)

Dat Sound Four


----------



## Rama (Jan 8, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> And I would agree. This game is going to have to last another good 2-3 years before Storm 3. Some half-assed character roster and gameplay upgrades aren't going to cut it, really. Not to crush the community's optimism or anything, but we haven't played it yet...
> 
> I don't really care about negative criticism anyone wants to throw at my opinions and demands. I see what CC2 is doing, but I want to be totally satisfied. I think some fans need to hop off CC2's dick, because some of them act outright offended by criticism and constructive input (okay, a little extreme, but regardless... ).
> 
> ...



What I'm angry about its fans that say that CC2 is lazy for not putting 4 characters in and the game is gonna be shit, 4 characters less is not gonna kill the game geez.  Also the roster has 75 characters 75!+support(which are very important) I know most are repeated but is still a whole lot of characters to choose from, and game play upgrades I would say fixes is not the only thing that CC2 added to the game they also added Tournament Mode, Survival Mode, Spectator Mode, Replays, Online Lobbies, they upgraded the ninja cards, Anime content.  Talking back about the gameplay upgrades and fixes, people should be more grateful about them they have very good animation and we hardly get to see them online and we will enjoy the fighting a lot more overall(which should be the main goal of a fighting game). I understand fans being angry about not being any sound 4 but not buying the game for such a small problem? come on.


----------



## Saru (Jan 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> "I think some fans need to hop off of CC2's dick". lol really dude?





Expressing extremist opinions in a joking matter is clearly ineffective at easing tension here...


----------



## Saru (Jan 8, 2012)

Rama said:


> What I'm angry about its fans that say that CC2 is lazy for not putting 4 characters in and the game is gonna be shit, 4 characters less is not gonna kill the game geez.  Also the roster has 75 characters 75!+support(which are very important) I know most are repeated but is still a whole lot of characters to choose from, and game play upgrades I would say fixes is not the only thing that CC2 added to the game they also added Tournament Mode, Survival Mode, Spectator Mode, Replays, Online Lobbies, they upgraded the ninja cards, Anime content.  Talking back about the gameplay upgrades and fixes, people should be more grateful about them they have very good animation and we hardly get to see them online and we will enjoy the fighting a lot more overall(which should be the main goal of a fighting game). I understand fans being angry about not being any sound 4 but not buying the game for such a small problem? come on.



Well, whether or not anyone's buying the game isn't really my concern... For the most part.

And I agree that saying the game will be shit is just epic


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 8, 2012)

You unhappy folk.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 8, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> And I would agree. This game is going to have to last another good 2-3 years before Storm 3. Some half-assed character roster and gameplay upgrades aren't going to cut it, really. Not to crush the community's optimism or anything, but we haven't played it yet...
> 
> I don't really care about negative criticism anyone wants to throw at my opinions and demands. I see what CC2 is doing, but I want to be totally satisfied. I think some fans need to hop off CC2's dick, because some of them act outright offended by criticism and constructive input (okay, a little extreme, but regardless... ).
> 
> ...



2-3 years? You'd be surprised of how many people still play Storm 2 to this day. It's quite a lot. Just as much new players as old. With all the improvements and new material in Generations, the game is bound to last a long while. All we had in Storm 2 was vs mode, but in Generations, as Rama said, we'll have plenty of new modes and material to occupy ourselves with, a long with a huge roster of 70+ playable characters and 15+ all new supports. Frankly, this game has allowed for a lot of flexibility with its characters and to complain about 4 of them not being in is absurd. But I'm not just simply talking about complaining though (as you said, a little criticism is okay), but these people flat-out go APESHIT about 4 measly characters not being involved, thwarting to not buy the game and even have the audacity to say cc2 is lazy and a money-hungry company. That's just taking it too far. I've said this 20 times before but they love to jump to conclusion. CC2 never mentioned Sound 4 not being playable and these complainers are making that assumption. It's just annoying to know that CC2 has to deal with such unruly children


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

Its their loss if their gonna miss out on the new content in generations just because of 4 FUCKING CHARACTERS THAT FANS FUCKING ASSUME WON'T BE FUCKING PLAYABLE JUST BECAUSE CC2 HAVEN'T MOTHER-FUCKING CONFIRMED THAT THROUGH THEIR SKULLS.  Sorry for the cursing but i'm getting tired as hell with the constant whining about the sound 4 even after how much CC2's done for us in generations, besides without generations then people would spam messages about wanting storm 3 to come even though this ga,me bridges the gap between 2-3. I swear its like patiients is avoidable these days, hell we had to wait for Danzo to show up and still know next to none about his movesets. And the chance of the sound 4 already being developed for movesets are at 70%. Can we just wat until the game is released before labelling CC2 as a "money-gruubbing" company?


----------



## G (Jan 8, 2012)

In the end i wouldn't even use the Sound Four much _if _ they get in.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jan 8, 2012)

You have a point, but its just that sound four are pivotal characters. If Karin of all characters is playable, then I think Sound four should get roster spots.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasuke's team is the most symbolic team in the whole series... That's the only reason why Karin got in. And even to make Karin support-only or not even included in the game would be fine. No one asked for Karin so you can't use that as an excuse.

How do you know Sound 4 haven't been announced yet because CC2 is still working on their movesets? Did all 5 kages get introduced at the same time? The first shown was Raikage and we had no notice of anyone else. Did yo you hear people saying "omg 4 kages haven't been introduced yet so lets assume they're not in and bash".


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 8, 2012)

I see  is at work here....


CC2 an money grubbing company. lolwut? I know companies that are money grubbing and CC2 isn't one of them. Now, if they decide to put on-disc DLC then that's an different story.


----------



## G (Jan 8, 2012)

lol tvtropes


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 8, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> You have a point, but its just that sound four are pivotal characters. If Karin of all characters is playable, then I think Sound four should get roster spots.


Karin is playable because Storm 2 doesn't have supports and she was part of Sasuke's team. She had to be playable otherwise she'd either not exist or he'd have a character that did nothing following him when every other character that followed you in game was playable.

In this game there are supports and since Karin was already playable it makes no sense to make her a support. Now while I agree it makes more sense for the Sound Four to be playable rather than supports the fact they were supports in Storm 1 means that there is a chance they will be support only.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

............Gaiash, Karin was made playable because Team taka was an iconic team since Sasuke left Orochimaru's hideout. CC2 needed to put the whole team together as playable characters, heck look at team gai. Tenten has 0% canon feats besides generic kunai attacks and yet she was added as a playable character for the sake of the whole team. The karin excuse has gotten old as dirt now really...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ............Gaiash, Karin was made playable because Team taka was an iconic team since Sasuke left Orochimaru's hideout. CC2 needed to put the whole team together as playable characters, heck look at team gai. Tenten has 0% canon feats besides generic kunai attacks and yet she was added as a playable character for the sake of the whole team. The karin excuse has gotten old as dirt now really...


That was exactly what I said. I just said it in a different way that it was important from a gameplay point of view.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh. Sorry lad i should've read more carefully....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> so new Kankuro still use mostly his old tree puppets?


Damn, so Post-Kankuro doesn't get his Sasori puppet? That blows. At least he looks completely baws though.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 9, 2012)

The fuck is up with these kids & there huge boners over the Sound 4? If they arent in (which we dont know yet) get the fuck over it, smfh, they might as well be filler characters, i rather not have them take up 4 slots of the playable roster anyway


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I don't mind having 4 extra playable characters (the more the merrier), but when kids complain over something _that hasn't even been confirmed_ is when it gets annoying.

But hey meng.. I think we've been bitching as much as those Sound 4 wankers.. so maybe we should tone it down.. no one has mentioned them for a while now..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll laugh my ass off once their confirmed, that'll shut their traps about CC2 being a "horrible/careless company" eh?


----------



## Blatman (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there a pro/anti CC2 war going on here? People should say CC2 are lazy if the jutsu's aren't customisable or the team Ougi's being highly generic, plus the sound 4 not being in. Sound 4 not in alone doesn't really make me mad. Infact, team Ougi's is the biggest(and my only) gripe with the game so far. Not enough for me not to get the CE of this game though


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 9, 2012)

Man, you guys became so obsessed with those sound 4 wankers that you became wankers yourselves. 

Anyway, I see that alot of people want serious Tobi to be a playable character and not an awakening but the question is what will his moveset consist of (he only fought against Konan) ? And if  he was a playable character, what will his awakening be ? :l


----------



## Blatman (Jan 9, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Man, you guys became so obsessed with those sound 4 wankers that you became wankers yourselves.
> 
> Anyway, I see that alot of people want serious Tobi to be a playable character and not an awakening but the question is what will his moveset consist of (he only fought against Konan) ? And if  he was a playable character, what will his awakening be ? :l



I would like. Awakening- sharingan tech: intangible(would not be hurt by combos/jutsu, one or the other). Ougi- izanagi to killing blow. The move set should be awakened tobi's but powered down and updated.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2012)

just wait the Sound 4 will be in the game.


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2012)

I wonder what will be Ao's jutsu.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Anyway, I see that alot of people want serious Tobi to be a playable character and not an awakening but the question is what will his moveset consist of (he only fought against Konan) ? And if  he was a playable character, what will his awakening be ? :l



Well I saw a video in Impact showing Serious Tobi using his inner dimension as his ougi, bashing and thrashing those blue cubes at the enemy. That could somehow be involved in his awakening moveset or ougi. Or maybe his awakening can just be Izanagi, and he gets even more ridiculously powered up. OR you never know, War Tobi outfit could be involved in this game seeing as it was introduced before the war, so we could get Rinnegan Tobi with few obvious moves.. (ST, BT.. Kuchiyose). Here's not hoping to that much, though.



G said:


> I wonder what will be Ao's jutsu.



Ao's jutsu has been shown. It's Water Vortex jutsu that Zabuza does, for some reason..


----------



## Syko (Jan 9, 2012)

Karin is a troll char in Storm 2 lol


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 9, 2012)

CC2 has actually surprised me, I came up with the substitution/KnJ meter and (coincidental or not) they did it!

I asked for the 1st and 2nd Hokage, they did it! Same goes for Zabuza and Haku.

Additional modes? We get a survival and tournament mode!

Did I make other requests? Yes I did, but what I got was more than enough to be satisfied with.

As far as I'm concerned CC2 did listen, and I'm not upset because we're missing the playable sound four. I'm a little disappointed, sure, but I'm not gonna let some minor fandom complaint turn me off to a much improved game.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Agreed.  Its great that CC2 listened and attempted to change the gameplay for the better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

D'at CC2.  I'm grateful with how much they've added so far with generations, and hey i asked for jutsu clashes before but even if they don't make it, guess what? I won't hold it out on them since this game has proven worthy for purchase.


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey what character are you looking forward the most to play as?
For me it's definitely Haku. He's gonna be awesome, judging by what we've seen of him.
DEM ICE MIRRORS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Mei, Susanoo Sasuke, PTS Kakashi, and RM Naruto.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 9, 2012)

For me, i truly realized CC2 were listening to fan feed back is when they added A Lobby, and Replay feature, as a youtube uploader these were 2 of the biggest features i wanted, and i literally spammed there suggestion box with that request. I honestly wasn't expecting CC2 to make as much changes/improvements as they have, as each month passed it seemed they tried to exceed our expectations each time, like who expected KCM Naruto to be in ? No one. Who expected a hour of new anime content ? No one. I say fans should at least have the decency to wait an at least see if cc2 will or wont add the sound 4 in before they start trashing them, smfh. Not much companies ask for feedback, much less actually seem to include a lot of the things its fan base wanted


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

True d'at PS360HD2.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 9, 2012)

Blatman said:


> I would like. Awakening- sharingan tech: intangible(would not be hurt by combos/jutsu, one or the other). Ougi- izanagi to killing blow. The move set should be awakened tobi's but powered down and updated.



this would be excellent.

let me guess, they didnt include kakuzu with akatsuki cloak?


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 9, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> this would be excellent.
> 
> let me guess, they didnt include kakuzu with akatsuki cloak?



No, Kakuzu is my fav but I don't see a reason why they should include him since he only fought against Izumo and Kotetsu.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 9, 2012)

Exactly how many playable characters are confirmed at this point? 
I made it 67. Am I wrong?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't be 67.. we've seen so much advertisement with their "70+ PLAYABLE!!!" hooblah.. 

Must be about 70-72 by now (no, I'm not going to make those tedious lists, sorry )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

EVERYONE LETS SPAM CC2 TO ADD GUREN AS A PLAYABLE CHARACTER!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2012)

WHY WOULD WE WANT FILLER FODDER?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

BECAUSE CC2 SAID THEY'LL PUT "EVERY" SINGLE CHARACTER SHOWN FROM THE NARUTO UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!!!! IT HAS TO FUCKING HAPPEN DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Si Style (Jan 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Can't be 67.. we've seen so much advertisement with their "70+ PLAYABLE!!!" hooblah..
> 
> Must be about 70-72 by now (no, I'm not going to make those tedious lists, sorry )



Don't worry, I don't expect a list. I used the one on [Blocked Domain] and counted 67 confirmed playable characters (I could be mistaken because in my opinion, that list is poorly formatted) If they say they have over 70 characters (75 has been said in press releases) and my counting is right, then we still have a few people left.

I also think at this point we need to let go of the idea that KCM Naruto is playable (he's an awakening), there are two Minatos, and Lars will reappear.

CC2 don't really have long left to announce people though. 

Kabutomaru is certainly a possibility now - He could play like Pein using Edo Akatsuki for combos. I'm very sceptical at this point though because it's so late in the game. 

At the very least, I think we'll see Kabutomaru, "No one" and Zetsu models in final cut scenes.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2012)

Si Style said:


> *I also think at this point we need to let go of the idea that KCM Naruto is playable (he's an awakening)*, there are two Minatos, and Lars will reappear.



Well it's pretty much a given fact that there's going to be a new Naruto, a "Confining Jinchuuriki" arc Naruto. The scan with 100 Naruto's all using Giant rasengan on Sasori is his new ougi while KCM will be his awakening.. Pretty much more proof that we'll most likely be getting a Naruto vs Kyuubi


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

I really just read this thread only when Aeion posts  He pretty much makes sense.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Well it's pretty much a given fact that there's going to be a new Naruto, a "Confining Jinchuuriki" arc Naruto. The scan with 100 Naruto's all using Giant rasengan on Sasori is his new ougi while KCM will be his awakening.. Pretty much more proof that we'll most likely be getting a Naruto vs Kyuubi



Man I really hope that's not the case and it's just a Naruto whose regular and ultimate jutsu as well as his awakening are customizable(like Naruto's UJ in UNS2 were ether a 50% FRS a Nine-tailed Rasengan). That would be kind of lazy ta have it done like that. 

Also if we do get a Kurama vs Naruto Boss battle, we may get a certain secret character


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Stop calling him that! His name is TOBEHHHHHHHHHHHHH! err I mean KYUUBI!



Little Neko said:


> I really just read this thread only when Aeion posts  He pretty much makes sense.



Yeah, he's about as logical as a three-sided square.


----------



## Sera (Jan 10, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Also if we do get a Kurama vs Naruto Boss battle, we may get a certain secret character



  .


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah, he's about as logical as a three-sided square.



And what exactly do you imply?


----------



## Rama (Jan 10, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Don't worry, I don't expect a list. I used the one on [Blocked Domain] and counted 67 confirmed playable characters (I could be mistaken because in my opinion, that list is poorly formatted) If they say they have over 70 characters (75 has been said in press releases) and my counting is right, then we still have a few people left.
> 
> I also think at this point we need to let go of the idea that KCM Naruto is playable (he's an awakening), there are two Minatos, and Lars will reappear.
> 
> ...



I don't think the story will go further than the confining the jinchurikki arc in which Kabuto had a mild struggle with Onoki only using Deidara, so the possibility that we will get Kabutomaru with the Edo Akatsuki is very low.  I rather have him in storm 3 without Edo Tensei; I hope that by that time he would have fought Itachi and show his true power, thats the Kabutomaru I want.

Zetsu hasnt had a real fight but who know they could make up his move set based on his Zetsu clones but still it doesn't really fit, if anything he will be in storm 3 as Black Zetsu or both, which is better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2012)

Black zetsu seems more of a fighter than white zetsu.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> .







The World said:


> Stop calling him that! His name is TOBEHHHHHHHHHHHHH! err I mean KYUUBI!



Come at me Bro


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I really just read this thread only when Aeion posts  He pretty much makes sense.



Awe shucks  That's sig-worthy 



The World said:


> Yeah, he's about as logical as a three-sided square.


----------



## Sera (Jan 11, 2012)

Foxve said:


>



   .


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 12, 2012)

I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game. 

Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original. I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances. It doesn't mean the game will tank or be bad, but it doesn't make sense to leave them out. Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4?


----------



## Pein (Jan 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original. I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances. It doesn't mean the game will tank or be bad, but it doesn't make sense to leave them out. Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4?



I dunno, I'd rather have a kage over some garbage ass characters from part 1 that haven't been mentioned in the manga for years.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original. I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances. It doesn't mean the game will tank or be bad, but it doesn't make sense to leave them out. *Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4*?



Do you honestly think anyone who reads the manga would take any of the S4 over a kage


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 12, 2012)

Trans ?


----------



## Rama (Jan 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original. I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances. It doesn't mean the game will tank or be bad, but it doesn't make sense to leave them out. Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4?



I dont justify them being out or encourage it but if they are them w/e really, also Mei is a Kage one of the most powerful shinobi in NARUTO and this game is probably gonna cover more of the continuing story than past stories so the Kages being there makes sense.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original. I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances. It doesn't mean the game will tank or be bad, but it doesn't make sense to leave them out. Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4?



Sadly, there are alot of people who defend game companies and portray them as saints that cannot do wrong and shouldn't be criticized because we are SO lucky that they are thinking about making games for us fans. (forgetting that we are paying THEM with our money to listen and make us those games)
Really, I hate the type of comments like these "if u don't like da game don't buy it lolz" or "itz their game so they can do whatever dey want with it derp derp"
No, we like the game BUT we also would like for them to make our wishes come true.

Now I'm mad bro.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2012)

Funny fact :

Namco Bandai just announced that 10 millions of Naruto were sold in the world.
4.3 Millions in the US
3.8 Millions in EU
1.9 Millions in Asia.

There is supposed to be an upcoming world tour for CC2, tournaments and stuffs.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 12, 2012)

So US being the mecca of Naruto gaming confirmed ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 12, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Funny fact :
> 
> Namco Bandai just announced that 10 millions of Naruto were sold in the world.
> 4.3 Millions in the US
> ...


10 million of Naruto? 
I guess you mean the Ultimate Ninja series, which includes:
Naruto Ultimate Ninja
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 4
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 5
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Impact
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 12, 2012)

> January 12, 2012
> The unstoppable ninja fighting game series launched in 2003 flies past major milestone as the latest title prepares to hit retail. NARUTO hits the road with first ever world video game tour coming to Japan and Europe in February 2012!
> 
> Champagne corks are popping today at NAMCO BANDAI Games headquarters around the world following the news that the NARUTO video game franchise has shipped an incredible 10 million copies worldwide since the launch of the first game in 2003 (Japan/Asia 1.9 million units, North America 4.3 million units, Europe 3.8 million units). NAMCO BANDAI Games began releasing NARUTO videogames in March 2003 and has published a total of 15 titles to date across multiple platforms.
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original. I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances. It doesn't mean the game will tank or be bad, but it doesn't make sense to leave them out. Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4?



1. So do you have any confirmation that they aren't/won't be playable? Because thats exactly one of the reasons why most of us are annoyed with how people think the sound 4 "won't be in the game" just because of pure speculation. 

2. YES.  She's a freakin' kage thats relevent to the plot, the sound 4 have been dead since part 1 ended.


----------



## Sera (Jan 12, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Trans ?



There's a translation shop in the forums.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 12, 2012)

i found the translation here:


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2012)

Very good screens. Those pictures gave us a lot of information about the flexibility of the game... What are those flexibilities, you ask? Anyone notice how Kakashi has support while Itachi doesn't? We won't have singles/team anymore, it'll all be put together. Nice


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Very good screens. Those pictures gave us a lot of information about the flexibility of the game... What are those flexibilities, you ask? *Anyone notice how Kakashi has support while Itachi doesn't*? We won't have singles/team anymore, it'll all be put together. Nice



Or maybe it's a boss battle in story mode?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Or maybe it's a boss battle in story mode?



If it was a boss battle, Itachi wouldn't have items, as you can see in the bottom right


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> If it was a boss battle, Itachi wouldn't have items, as you can see in the bottom right



Boss battles that aren't made into a cinematic scene or mini games don't let the boss carry items? I've never noticed that in the game(well I honestly never paid any attention to it ether)  Though things can change in this next game like you say in both ways........


----------



## Sera (Jan 12, 2012)

> Namco Bandai announced today that its lineup of games based off the Naruto franchise have crossed the 10 million mark in worldwide shipments.
> 
> North America and Europe account for most of this, with respectively 4.3 million and 3.8 million. Japan and Asia account for 1.9 million.
> 
> ...



Pretty cool. :33


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Are "Boss Battles" confirmed? did I miss something? because last time when we were waiting for Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 we saw screens from Boss Battles, but this time I never saw one screenshot or picture of a Boss Battle..! And I don't think that we will get any Boss Battles in this one..!

I believe that we are getting normal battles for the story mode aswell and those pictures could be from the story mode where Kakashi and Naruto fought Itachi in the first arc of Shippuden where Itachis purpose was to slow down Naruto&Co! So don't get your hopes for 1(no support) vs 1(with supports) already without a confrimation from Cc2 themself or a picture where a battle never happend in the anime before 

Ps: I think Cc2 listened to my request to update Kakashis hair shading because it looks much more better now or maybe just my imagination


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 12, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Are "Boss Battles" confirmed? did I miss something? because last time when we were waiting for Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 we saw screens from Boss Battles, but this time I never saw one screenshot or picture of a Boss Battle..! And I don't think that we will get any Boss Battles in this one..!
> 
> I believe that we are getting normal battles for the story mode aswell and those pictures could be from the story mode where Kakashi and Naruto fought Itachi in the first arc of Shippuden where Itachis purpose was to slow down Naruto&Co! So don't get your hopes for 1(no support) vs 1(with supports) already without a confrimation from Cc2 themself or a picture where a battle never happend in the anime before
> 
> Ps: I think Cc2 listened to my request to update Kakashis hair shading because it looks much more better now or maybe just my imagination



Wtf man 

Seriously, no boss battles?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> *don't get your hopes for 1(no support) vs 1(with supports) already without a confrimation from Cc2 themself or a picture where a battle never happend in the anime before*



Damn, you actually have a point about that. That could have simply been a storymode battle where the computer won't have any supports.. Good call, I never accounted for that.

It'd be nice if CC2 allowed the option for no supports in a support battle, though


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Damn, you actually have a point about that. That could have simply been a storymode battle where the computer won't have any supports.. Good call, I never accounted for that.
> 
> It'd be nice if CC2 allowed the option for no supports in a support battle, though



That's exactly what I said. He just worded it different


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2012)

Boss Battles =/= storymode battles


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I've gotta laugh at the people who think that major characters shouldn't be included in the game.


No one is thinking that.



Ech?ux said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you guys(those of you who are) justifying them leaving out characters? Specifically, I'm referring to the sound 4 in any game and Zabuza and Haku from the original.


Haku and Zabuza were most likely left out of the first game for time reasons.



Ech?ux said:


> I don't understand your rational? You mock the idea that we(I?) are frustrated because core characters aren't included or probably won't be, when these are legitimate annoyances.


They're not mocking people being disappointed or annoyed with a character(s) not being included. They're mocking the "no *insertcharacterhere* no buy" people.



Ech?ux said:


> Can you honestly say it makes more sense to include Mei Terumi as a playable character over any of the Sound 4?


Yes. While I want the Sound 4 Mei obviously makes sense as a playable character. Leaving her out would be worse because the Kage summit is the big new arc for this game. Having all the other kages but not her, why would that make sense?


----------



## Jaga (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 12, 2012)

Hiruzen and Hashirama!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2012)

Shizune, I hope she's good.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 12, 2012)

tons more pix!!!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

Shizune confirmed support only


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh well.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Shizune confirmed support only


I didn't know that, I'm sad now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2012)

really?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Shizune confirmed support only


Hardly suprising. Anyway I'm glad she made it, it'll be nice to have her as a support in this game.


----------



## Sera (Jan 13, 2012)

Shizune makes it, but Kushina doesn't? T_T


----------



## Si Style (Jan 13, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Really, I hate the type of comments like these "if u don't like da game don't buy it lolz" or "itz their game so they can do whatever dey want with it derp derp"
> No, we like the game BUT we also would like for them to make our wishes come true.



Ok, this is incredibly patronising -
Everyone who has made that point has done so with a coherent argument, there wasn't even a hint of "lolz" or "derp"s or other unbecoming anti-logic that you've suggested.

Don't insult these people by questioning their intelligence, that is a terrible argument and just makes you look uninformed.

Lest we forget;

"Ridicule is the tribute paid to the genius by the mediocrities"
- Oscar Wilde

In conclusion; stop being a dick.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 13, 2012)

So.. does anyone know what's the story mode here? I understood there are some new stories like Itachi's and Kakashi's, but except those will the plot go according to the original story?

I wouldn't want to see the same cut-scenes again.. I already played UNS2.


----------



## Rama (Jan 13, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> So.. does anyone know what's the story mode here? I understood there are some new stories like Itachi's and Kakashi's, but except those will the plot go according to the original story?
> 
> I wouldn't want to see the same cut-scenes again.. I already played UNS2.



From the continuing Story we will probably see up to Naruto getting *spoiler**Kyubii chakra mode, so that covers the Kage Summit Arc and the Confining the Jinchuriki Arc.

From sub stories for now we know theres, Kakashi Gaiden, Itachi and Kisame past in Akatsuki and Zabuza and haku vs Team Seven.  Theres probably more tho.


----------



## Face (Jan 13, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Shizune makes it, but Kushina doesn't? T_T



Well we don't really know much about Kushina's abilities. So it would make sense why she is not in the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 2. YES.  She's a freakin' kage thats relevent to the plot, the sound 4 have been dead since part 1 ended.


the game plot is based on part 1 to before the war start on part2.

meaning that the sound 4 are more important as they got more screen time than Mei.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 13, 2012)

New details for the online modes.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Shizune makes it, but Kushina doesn't? T_T


Relax, will you?


----------



## G (Jan 13, 2012)

I wonder how many people will actually play these new gameplay modes.


----------



## Rama (Jan 13, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> New details for the online modes.



Great Tournament mode looks alright, didn't really expect something flashy and I need to hear more about this Ex Rank.

Also KCM Naruto Confirmed Awakening



Has 3 blue flames indicating Awakening

and no 3rd health bar yet 



> I wonder how many ppl will acyuqlly play these new gameplay moded.



I will play them to see how it is and if it give some rewards or something.  If its entertaining ill keep using it.


----------



## Sera (Jan 13, 2012)

Face said:


> Well we don't really know much about Kushina's abilities. So it would make sense why she is not in the game.



Same goes for Shizune. All she can do is use a chakra scalpel and other medical abilities. Chakra chains would be better. Karin is playable and her justu is perfume! T_T



Skywalker said:


> Relax, will you?



Ah, I find it unfair, that's all.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Ah, I find it unfair, that's all.


She'll _at least_ be fully playable in Storm 3, I'm sure.

By the end of the series she might have some actual feats, who knows.


----------



## Sera (Jan 13, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> She'll _at least_ be fully playable in Storm 3, I'm sure.
> 
> By the end of the series she might have some actual feats, who knows.



I really hope so! ^^


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 13, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Same goes for Shizune. All she can do is use a chakra scalpel and other medical abilities. Chakra chains would be better. Karin is playable and her justu is perfume! T_T


For the last time Karin is playable because Storm 2 had no support characters, she had to join Sasuke during his section of the story mode and in the rest of the game all moments where a character follows you said character(s) is always playable meaning they had to either make her playable or not include her. Thus playable Karin was inevitable and making her support in generations when a fully playable character already exists would be foolish.

In this game we have supports because Storm 1 had supports and with it's playable characters comes it's supports plus the Kage Summit arc where the kage's bodyguards needed to be included but not all of them have enough to be fully playable meaning supports.

Shizune seems to be a support character, what she has shown is enough for that. She was a support character in the first NUNS game so bringing her back is logical.

Finally we don't know if Kushina is in the game or not yet. Maybe she is a support, but one you wouldn't get until the end of Naruto's story mode. KCM Naruto being known already is simple, he's the new Naruto form thus the face of this game like Sage Naruto was for Storm 2. Kushina being revealed now would be silly since she hasn't shown up in the anime yet. If she's in the game we're not likely to find out until it comes out (or shortly before).


----------



## Sera (Jan 13, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Finally we don't know if Kushina is in the game or not yet. Maybe she is a support, but one you wouldn't get until the end of Naruto's story mode. KCM Naruto being known already is simple, he's the new Naruto form thus the face of this game like Sage Naruto was for Storm 2. Kushina being revealed now would be silly since she hasn't shown up in the anime yet. If she's in the game we're not likely to find out until it comes out (or shortly before).



Yeah... I was hoping there would be an announcement around the 24th or later (she might be in the anime by then) that would say that there is going to be a Kyuubi vs. Naruto battle with Kushina.


----------



## G (Jan 13, 2012)

What would Kushinas Jutsu be?


----------



## Augors (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm hoping they fix the spamming problem with some characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 13, 2012)

G said:


> What would Kushinas Jutsu be?


Something generic, I'd imagine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2012)

So how many characetrs are confirmed playable so far?


----------



## Sera (Jan 13, 2012)

G said:


> What would Kushinas Jutsu be?



Chakra chains.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 13, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Something generic, I'd imagine.



Bitch slap no jutsu


----------



## Augors (Jan 13, 2012)

I wasn't sure if this was posted yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK9CZelD72M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2012)

Augors said:


> I wasn't sure if this was posted yet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK9CZelD72M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I guess you can start in awakenings now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2012)

Augors said:


> I wasn't sure if this was posted yet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK9CZelD72M[/YOUTUBE]



What is generally new about this information? 

There's actually another video that expands on this trailer and has more information... Though I'm too lazy to search for it though.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2012)

G said:


> What would Kushinas Jutsu be?



Chakra chains


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2012)

Gabe said:


> Chakra chains



And ougi? Moveset? Grab? Awakening?


----------



## Si Style (Jan 14, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Well, I guess you can start in awakenings now.



Based on what?



Asakuna no Senju said:


> So how many characetrs are confirmed playable so far?




*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Naruto
2. Sage Naruto
3. Sakura
4. Sasuke (Chidori spear)
5. Sasuke (Kirin)
6. Sasuke (Akatsuki)
7. Sasuke (Sasunoo)
8. Neji
9. Ten Ten
10. Lee
11. Kiba
12. Hinata
13. Shino
14. Shikamaru
15. Ino
16. Chouji
17. Gaara
18. Temari
19. Kankuro
20. PTS Naruto
21. PTS Sakura
22. PTS Sasuke
23. PTS Neji
24. PTS Ten Ten
25. PTS Lee
26. PTS Kiba
27. PTS Hinata
28. PTS Shino
29. PTS Shikamaru
30. PTS Ino
31. PTS Chouji
32. PTS Gaara
33. PTS Temari
34. PTS Kankuro
35. Kakashi
36. PTS Kakashi
37. Obito
38. 4th Hokage
39. 3rd Hokage
40. 2nd Hokage
42. 1st Hokage
43. Asuma
44. Zabuza 
45. Haku
46. Kabuto
47. Orochimaru
48. Jiraiya
49. Tsunade
50. Kimimaro
51. Itachi
52. Kisame
53. Sasori
54. Deidara
55. Hidan
56. Kakazu
57. Pein
58. Konan
59. Tobi
60. Sai
61. Yamato
62. Bee
63. Raikage
64. Tsuchikage
65. Mizukage
66. Danzou
67. Gai
68. Suigetsu
69. Karin
70. Juugo




Those are your confirmed characters;
Now CC2 have said "over 70" and right now they've hit 70 on the nose. Another press release has said there are 75 characters - At this point, I don't believe that's true.

Best case; There may be one or two more guest characters to announce/There has been absolutely no screen presence from the sound 4 except in the intro. 

Worst case; Lars is in (Technically making it over 70)/They're counting awakenings as separate playable characters despite the maximum of 30 seconds you use them for

Two more characters to consider:
Jin Naruto - This is rumor/speculation, but there is one more Naruto. He starts in sage mode and his Ougi is Rasengan barrage, his ascension is KCM.

Scorpion Kankuro: Kankuro with his Sasori puppet has artwork but no screen presence (He has the costume, but has the same moveset as standard Kankro)

One more thing to consider:
The last character in Storm 2 to be announced was Minato and this was a month before release in Europe.

First release is Feb 23rd...today Jan 14th. Standing by that logic, there is a little bit more time for at least one character to be announced, successfully tipping the "Over 70" mark.


----------



## Sera (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And ougi? Moveset? Grab? Awakening?



Her ougi or awakening could be chakra chains,
Her justu could be something like this (with Kyuubi's power, not sure):
[sp][/sp]
Her moveset will probably be similar to Naruto's since he inherited her style of ninjustu.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Saru (Jan 14, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Based on what?



Actually, NvM (I just realized the characters from Storm 2 still sported a colorless awakening guage when awakened).


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Her ougi or awakening could be chakra chains,
> Her justu could be something like this (with Kyuubi's power, not sure):
> [sp][/sp]
> Her moveset will probably be similar to Naruto's since he inherited her style of ninjustu.



I'm mean ougi *and* awakening. Grabs, tilts, jutsus etc. So far you've only provided two things, chakra chains and "Bloody Red Habanero" mode. I said this before.. if you want your favourite character to be good you should wait until she has more feats, otherwise we're going to get another Karin or Tenten who will just be a disadvantageous and uninteresting character.


Scan looks great. You can notice Tobi's sharingan is visible, indicating he's serious. That's different from the Silly Tobi artwork that was shown for Generations. Maybe this is a hint that Serious Tobi is going to be playable..?


----------



## Rama (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'm mean ougi *and* awakening. Grabs, tilts, jutsus etc. So far you've only provided two things, chakra chains and "Bloody Red Habanero" mode. I said this before.. if you want your favourite character to be good you should wait until she has more feats, otherwise we're going to get another Karin or Tenten who will just be a disadvantageous and uninteresting character.
> 
> 
> 
> *Scan looks great. You can notice Tobi's sharingan is visible, indicating he's serious. That's different from the Silly Tobi artwork that was shown for Generations. Maybe this is a hint that Serious Tobi is going to be playable..?*



thats the first thing that came to my mind, I hope so.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'm mean ougi *and* awakening. Grabs, tilts, jutsus etc. So far you've only provided two things, chakra chains and "Bloody Red Habanero" mode. I said this before.. if you want your favourite character to be good you should wait until she has more feats, otherwise we're going to get another Karin or Tenten who will just be a disadvantageous and uninteresting character.



Aeion in another barrage of  against a fantard 

I love it


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Aeion in another barrage of  against a *fantard*
> 
> I love it


How dare you insult Kushina.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> How dare you insult Kushina.



Are you... fantarding...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...on another fantard?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 14, 2012)

Notice Pain by himself still waste of slots.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Aeion in another barrage of  against a fantard
> 
> I love it



Just saying it how it is.. We want quality characters, not desperate space that's used by about 10% of the players 



Skywalker said:


> How dare you insult Kushina.



The character or the person?


----------



## Si Style (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Scan looks great. You can notice Tobi's sharingan is visible, indicating he's serious. That's different from the Silly Tobi artwork that was shown for Generations. Maybe this is a hint that Serious Tobi is going to be playable..?



Sorry bro, I have to walk all over that theory by telling you that Tentacle Kakazu has full body artwork (See the group shot in the long video), it seems they did art for awakenings too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Just saying it how it is.. We want quality characters, not desperate space that's used by about 10% of the players



Don't say that about my Anko, Kurenai, Shizune-samas!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Sorry bro, I have to walk all over that theory by telling you that Tentacle Kakazu has full body artwork (See the group shot in the long video), it seems they did art for awakenings too.



That doesn't exactly mean they have no chance of being playable. Yes, they have their own artwork, what if that means you can start off with awakenings, like in Storm 1? Of course, that's a factor in all of this, so that brings us to three conclusions..

*-* There are two Tobis, Goofy Tobi and Serious Tobi, judging from the new scans

*-* It is the same Goofy Tobi just with awakened artwork, allowing us to speculate that we can start off with awakenings (aka no  Serious Tobi)

*-* Random and unnecessary new artwork with the same characters being playable.. Most likely because no evidence or info has been seen to imply awakening at the start of the battle is possible


----------



## Rama (Jan 14, 2012)

So yeah I'm gonna be the best Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations player in this thread, anyone doesn't think so?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Rama said:


> So yeah *Aeion's* gonna be the best Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations player in this thread, anyone doesn't think so?



Corrected for you. It's okay, we all make typos


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

Rama said:


> So yeah Asakuna no Senju will be the best Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations player in this thread, anyone doesn't think so can suck Ultimate Tenkaichi's cock



Excellent.........


----------



## Rama (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Corrected for you. It's okay, we all make typos



is that a challenge Aeion cause...I don't think you're ready for this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

I dare you to say that once i unlock RM naruto. :ho


----------



## Rama (Jan 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I dare you to say that once i unlock RM naruto. :ho





Ill be waiting


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

I need a good main to rape you all with.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm gonna solo everyone in this thread with Part 1 Naruto


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

4th Hokage was pretty awesome in Ultimate Ninja 3 when we knew nothing about him.


----------



## Sera (Jan 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> How dare you insult Kushina.



Umm. Thank you?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Umm. Thank you?


Calling someone a fan tard isn't nice.


----------



## Sera (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Rama said:


> is that a challenge Aeion cause...I don't think you're ready for this.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> I dare you to say that once i unlock RM naruto. :ho





Rama said:


> Ill be waiting





Skywalker said:


> I need a good main to rape you all with.





Foxve said:


> I'm gonna solo everyone in this thread with Part 1 Naruto




*We've All Seen This Before*​

Ants playing in the dirt, lo, be patient and wait for the Transcendent to remind you all how far beneath me you are


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *We've All Seen This Before*​
> 
> Ants playing in the dirt, lo, be patient and wait for the Transcendent to remind you all how far beneath me you are


Take a seat, Aeion. Your reign is over.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Take a seat, Aeion. Your reign is over.



The Sun Never Sets on Aeion's empire


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The Sun Never Sets on Aeion's empire


There won't be any Empire left once I'm through with you.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> There won't be any Empire left once I'm through with you.



Ah, the bravery of peasants these days. I'll tell you what, I'll finish you the quickest, consider it a gift


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Ah, the bravery of peasants these days. I'll tell you what, I'll finish you the quickest, consider it a gift


I'll feed those words back to you on a silver platter.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 14, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I'm gonna solo everyone in this thread with Part 1 Naruto



it would be funnier and more amazing if u said pj naruto.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 14, 2012)

You guys remind me of pok?mon 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*I WANNA B TEH VERY BEST
NO ONE EVA WUZ *


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 14, 2012)

Your all getting godstomped with Haku.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'll feed those words back to you on a silver platter.



Until then! May the battle be fierce


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The Sun Never Sets on Aeion's empire



Aeions Empire got Toppled a few months back


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Aeions Empire got Toppled a few months back



Definitely not by you


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe that job is taken by me. 

I heard we get to make our own tournaments in generations, and if thats the case then i think Aeion should make his own so that we can curbstimp his ass all the way. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

Asakuna finally says something good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

You know it, bro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I believe that job is taken by me.
> 
> I heard we get to make our own tournaments in generations, and if thats the case then i think Aeion should make his own so that we can curbstimp his ass all the way. :ho



Your delusions grow wilder everyday. Why would I make my own tournament, which is basically my own lair (the place I will never get defeated), to dominate peasants? I'd rather raid all of your backwater tournies to prove my dominance over your existence


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

Ho ho we have ourselves raw bait pleasuring himself. Which is quite pathetic given your high standered ego at creating a false interpretation that you could possibly have the ghost of a chance at "dominating" us. Face it, your misconceptions lead yourself to a wide opening at getting stabbed in the gut and tossed like garbage that you are. Leading to my notion that your afraid that once i alone babyshake you in your own lair you'll crumble, groveling on the dirt to your defeat, and wallow up like a disease-ridden corpse buried beneath the earth. :ho:ho:ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ho ho we have ourselves raw bait pleasuring himself. Which is quite pathetic given your high standered ego at creating a false interpretation that you could possibly have the ghost of a chance at "dominating" us. Face it, your misconceptions lead yourself to a wide opening at getting stabbed in the gut and tossed like garbage that you are. Leading to my notion that your afraid that once i alone babyshake you in your own lair you'll crumble, groveling on the dirt to your defeat, and wallow up like a disease-ridden corpse buried beneath the earth. :ho:ho:ho



Are you already so discombobulated in fear of me obliterating you that you can't even say a straight sentence? I have that much of an impact on humanity, huh?


----------



## G (Jan 15, 2012)

wtf am i reading


----------



## destinator (Jan 15, 2012)

Enjoy



What you see at the top left, seems to be part of the demo content. Its a fight from Narutos story mode (not sure if its from his extra story or the normal one).


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 15, 2012)

destinator said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> What you see at the top left, seems to be part of the demo content. Its a fight from Narutos story mode (not sure if its from his extra story or the normal one).



Yep, looks like serious Tobi is still an awakening, look at the 3 blue flames at the left of his health bar. 

What a shame.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Yep, looks like serious Tobi is still an awakening, look at the 3 blue flames at the left of his health bar.
> 
> What a shame.


It was to be expected, honestly.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 15, 2012)

Lame scan is lame.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It was to be expected, honestly.



Actually it wasn't.

Serious Tobi appears quite often in the time span the game'll cover.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Actually it wasn't.
> 
> Serious Tobi appears quite often in the time span the game'll cover.


I know, I wasn't expecting them to include him though.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 15, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Yep, looks like serious Tobi is still an awakening, look at the 3 blue flames at the left of his health bar.
> 
> What a shame.



There was never any doubt


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2012)

destinator said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> What you see at the top left, seems to be part of the demo content. Its a fight from Narutos story mode (not sure if its from his extra story or the normal one).



It seems that they are still teasing us with the clash jutsu feature in that Chidori vs Rasengan gameplay scan.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 15, 2012)

I hope that they will at least update Pain's Ultimate to Chibaku Tensei, but I doubt they will do that after they dissapointed when they didn't add Buttefly Lee and Drunken Choji ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Having Part I Butterfly Chouji would've been sweet. And maybe they could've made a different Lee character that had Drunken Fist as his Awakening. That way you can have 5 Gates Lee vs Drunken Lee.

Guess we'll have to wait till Storm 3 to fight as Butterfly Chouji if you all know what I mean.


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Yep, looks like serious Tobi is still an awakening, look at the 3 blue flames at the left of his health bar.
> 
> What a shame.



a shame indeed, but doesn't matter we are surely gonna see him in storm 3.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 15, 2012)

Notice that where Sasuke and Naruto is about to clash is their Ultimate Jutsus used so this kinda confirms for me that there won't be Jutsu Clashes and Cc2 loves to teas us -.- And that is Naruto Kyuubi Rasengan so I believe that it is from the Story Mode aswell since the other Naruto is Futon RasenShuriken and my point is that there is still NO confrimation of 1 (With Supports) VS 1 (Without Supports).. If that Naruto were Futon RasenShuriken that would confirm it for me..!

And yes that is Tobi Awakened since Tobis Items are gone, His flames are burning and there are icons of Power-Up and Speed-Up under his KnJ bar ... Damn it, I wished for Serious Tobi to be seperate -.-


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Notice that where Sasuke and Naruto is about to clash is their Ultimate Jutsus used so this kinda confirms for me that there won't be Jutsu Clashes and Cc2 loves to teas us -.- And that is Naruto Kyuubi Rasengan so I believe that it is from the Story Mode aswell since the other Naruto is Futon RasenShuriken and my point is that *there is still NO confrimation of 1 (With Supports) VS 1 (Without Supports)*.. If that Naruto were Futon RasenShuriken that would confirm it for me..!
> 
> And yes that is Tobi Awakened since Tobis Items are gone, His flames are burning and there are icons of Power-Up and Speed-Up under his KnJ bar ... Damn it, I wished for Serious Tobi to be seperate -.-



what about the Kakashi vs Itachi scans, the stage was a forest in the afternoon sunset, Kakashi and Itachi have never fought like that.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I know, I wasn't expecting them to include him though.



I kind of were

I still kind of am, actually


----------



## Saru (Jan 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I kind of were
> 
> I still kind of am, actually



Yeah, me too. But I think at this point, the best alternative we're going to get is being able to start in awakenings.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I kind of were
> 
> I still kind of am, actually


We'll have to wait and see, but I won't hold my breathe for it.


----------



## Saru (Jan 15, 2012)

Rama said:


> what about the Kakashi vs Itachi scans, the stage was a forest in the afternoon sunset, Kakashi and Itachi have never fought like that.



They fought an Itachi clone that Pain made in Rescue Gaara Arc.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 15, 2012)

No serious Tobi and continuous clash teasing... Kind of disappointing


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> They fought an Itachi clone that Pain made in Rescue Gaara Arc.



yes I know, but it was in the forest of quiet movement that he fought the clone 



not in Konoha Forest, which I believe is this one


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 15, 2012)

Rama said:


> what about the Kakashi vs Itachi scans, the stage was a forest in the afternoon sunset, Kakashi and Itachi have never fought like that.



This;


Astrαl said:


> They fought an Itachi clone that Pain made in Rescue Gaara Arc.



And what I posted on page 406;


LegendarySaiyan said:


> I believe that we are getting normal battles for the story mode aswell and those pictures could be from the story mode where Kakashi and Naruto fought Itachi in the first arc of Shippuden where Itachis purpose was to slow down Naruto&Co! So don't get your hopes for 1(no support) vs 1(with supports) already without a confrimation from Cc2 themself or a picture where a battle never happend in the anime before





EDIT: And this is Cc2  Sasuke and Naruto never fought inside of Orochimarus hideout yet they did in the games  I hope for 1(with Supports) VS 1 (Without Supports) battles too, but I wont get my hopes up then be dissapointed later  I will just wait for a confrimation from Cc2 ;D

EDIT 2:  look at the stage  looks the same as the latest seen screens of Kakashi vs Itachi  But I don't care where they fight to be honest


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> This;
> 
> 
> And what I posted on page 406;
> ...



no I said it already the place where Kakshi fought the Itachi clone was in the Forest of Quiet movement not the one shown on the screenshots.  The fight with Naruto and Sasuke doesn't count because it never really happen. 



they didn't fight inside a forest they fought in an open field next to a forest thats what the forest of quiet movement is.


----------



## Saru (Jan 15, 2012)

Rama said:


> no I said it already the place where Kakshi fought the Itachi clone was in the Forest of Quiet movement not the one shown on the screenshots.  The fight with Naruto and Sasuke doesn't count because it never really happen.
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't fight inside a forest they fought in an open field next to a forest thats what the forest of quiet movement is.



Did Sasuke fight ever fight Mei or Onooki in a forest? Bee vs. Sasuke in Forest of Quiet Movement, anyone? 

CC2 has a habit of disregarding little details like those when met with inconvenience. Not that I particularly care in most cases.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 15, 2012)

pre-ordered it just minutes ago

oh god oh god oh god i don't know what to do with myself
 i'm so happy


----------



## Saru (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't wait to destroy you all with my mains. >


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 15, 2012)

i won't care for that, i always get shit like lag and it fucks up my timing

i'll be playing this game for fucking months
oh this'll be good
this will be extremely good

someone, calm me downnnnnnn


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

Kenneth is going to stomp us all.


----------



## Saru (Jan 15, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i won't care for that, i always get shit like lag and it fucks up my timing
> 
> i'll be playing this game for fucking months
> oh this'll be good
> ...



List your mains. It soothes the soul. 

I'm so eager to play with Hashirama and Haku. :WOW


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Kenneth is going to stomp us all.



This Narutard says otherwise.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Kenneth is going to stomp us all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Are you already so discombobulated in fear of me obliterating you that you can't even say a straight sentence? I have that much of an impact on humanity, huh?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> No serious Tobi and continuous clash teasing... Kind of disappointing



Pretty sure that until UNS3 we'll already know his true name and probably his full ability list.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 16, 2012)

Some people at Saiyan Island found out that Tobi's name (on the health bar) is "Madara".

I guess the names will change according to the awakening, eh ?


----------



## Rama (Jan 16, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Did Sasuke fight ever fight Mei or Onooki in a forest? Bee vs. Sasuke in Forest of Quiet Movement, anyone?
> 
> CC2 has a habit of disregarding little details like those when met with inconvenience. Not that I particularly care in most cases.




Bee didnt fight Sasuke on Cloud village because the stage wasnt made and Mei and Onoki vs Sasuke didnt look like a story mode fight like people are claiming the Itachi vs Kakashi is. I believe that in Generations you can fight opponents without support given the fact that those screenshots showing Itachi fight Kakashi dont look like the fight they did on forest of quiet movement.


----------



## Saru (Jan 16, 2012)

Rama said:


> I believe that in Generations you can fight opponents without support given the fact that those screenshots showing Itachi fight Kakashi dont look like the fight they did on forest of quiet movement.



Yeah, me too, but I don't want to get my hopes on that one. I've been wanting that since Storm... So, like, 4 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2012)

so will we be able to play as sasuke or just Naruto in the demo?


----------



## Saru (Jan 16, 2012)

Khris said:


> so will we be able to play as sasuke or just Naruto in the demo?



The following is speculation and doesn't really answer your question.

Story mode is supposed to be organized by viewpoint IIRC, so... I would think only one of them. Or maybe you could just switch between viewpoints at the beginning of the demo. That would be... Unique.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 16, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Yeah, me too, but I don't want to get my hopes on that one. I've been wanting that since Storm... So, like, 4 years.



That's what I'm exactly trying to say  don't get your hopes up and be dissapoited later  I want that feature too, but I'm waiting for a confrimation from cc2


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 16, 2012)

Khris said:


> so will we be able to play as sasuke or just Naruto in the demo?



Most likely it'll just be Naruto. All the "villains" or computer opponents are people Naruto has fought (Sasuke, Pein, Tobi). And considering the last scan we just got revealed these characters, along with Naruto attacking Tobi.. it's most likely so.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd actually be too busy playing Skyrim


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone else notice this? On CC2's facebook page when they're talking about the demo, they say there will be 3 villains to fight; Sasuke, Pein, and *Masked Madara.* Why have they gone and called him "Masked Madara"? They dropped the name Tobi, and not only that, instead of calling him Madara they suffice a "Masked" in front of the name.. Does this imply anything?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Anyone else notice this? On CC2's facebook page when they're talking about the demo, they say there will be 3 villains to fight; Sasuke, Pein, and *Masked Madara.* Why have they gone and called him "Masked Madara"? They dropped the name Tobi, and not only that, instead of calling him Madara they suffice a "Masked" in front of the name.. Does this imply anything?



Uchiha Madara as a bonus/secret character maybe? ;O Who knows


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Anyone else notice this? On CC2's facebook page when they're talking about the demo, they say there will be 3 villains to fight; Sasuke, Pein, and *Masked Madara.* Why have they gone and called him "Masked Madara"? They dropped the name Tobi, and not only that, instead of calling him Madara they suffice a "Masked" in front of the name.. Does this imply anything?



CC2 has strong ties with Kishi. Perhaps a hinted spoiler?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Udderwise an obvious little mistake


----------



## Si Style (Jan 17, 2012)

What the hell happened in the gaming world for this thread to get relegated to the second page?


----------



## Rama (Jan 17, 2012)

Si Style said:


> What the hell happened in the gaming world for this thread to get relegated to the second page?



1 more week till we see the Demo, don't worry when that happens the thread is gonna start getting more posts, at least thats what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 17, 2012)

1 more week until a lot of redemption or a lot of raging... which shall it be? Only time can tell


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2012)

Probably just a lot of bitching, per usual.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 17, 2012)

Baaaaaaaaw no new characters in the demo!


----------



## Rama (Jan 17, 2012)

this might be a stupid question and it probably is but we cant play the demo right? is only in Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 17, 2012)

You can if you make another account on psn in japanese, thats what i heard.


----------



## Rama (Jan 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You can if you make another account on psn in japanese, thats what i heard.



well I will do one, I don't know how yet but if its possible I will.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you guys saying the demo is finally on the JPN PSN? 



Rama said:


> well I will do one, I don't know how yet but if its possible I will.


 
It's possible. I made one last year for the UNS2 demo. You will probably need a guide if you don't know Japanese.


Aeion said:


> I'm mean ougi *and* awakening. *Grabs, tilts*, jutsus etc. So far you've only provided two things, chakra chains and "Bloody Red Habanero" mode. I said this before.. if you want your favourite character to be good you should wait until she has more feats, otherwise we're going to get another Karin or Tenten who will just be a disadvantageous and uninteresting character.
> 
> 
> 
> Scan looks great. You can notice Tobi's sharingan is visible, indicating he's serious. That's different from the Silly Tobi artwork that was shown for Generations. Maybe this is a hint that Serious Tobi is going to be playable..?


 
I read that as "grab tits" at first.


----------



## Rama (Jan 17, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Are you guys saying the demo is finally on the JPN PSN?



Not yet, next week on the 24 

Also thanks Skywalker for sending me a link to learn how to make the JP aacount.


----------



## Rama (Jan 18, 2012)

*DEMO will be out in Japan on the 24th only for PS3 * *+ Demo will showcase an original animation by Studio Pierrot to give an opening to Naruto?s story.*


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Rama said:


> Also thanks Skywalker for sending me a link to learn how to make the JP aacount.


I'm happy to help, bro.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 18, 2012)

hopefully some one record the demo.


Aeion said:


> Anyone else notice this? On CC2's facebook page when they're talking about the demo, they say there will be 3 villains to fight; Sasuke, Pein, and *Masked Madara.* Why have they gone and called him "Masked Madara"? They dropped the name Tobi, and not only that, instead of calling him Madara they suffice a "Masked" in front of the name.. Does this imply anything?


----------



## Rama (Jan 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully some one record the demo.



lol wtf , anyway you can play the demo if you have a ps3 and you make a psn Japanese account


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 18, 2012)

Rama said:


> lol wtf , anyway you can play the demo if you have a ps3 and you make a psn Japanese account



Wow you guys must really be impatient


----------



## Foxve (Jan 18, 2012)

Rama said:


> lol wtf , anyway you can play the demo if
> you have a ps3 and you make a psn Japanese account



If you do make a psn Japanese account and get it, would you be able to have an option to make it english or at least have english subtitles?


----------



## Rama (Jan 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> If you do make a psn Japanese account and get it, would you be able to have an option to make it english or at least have english subtitles?



I dont think so, but it cant be that hard to play it in Japanese.  You should already know how the gameplay works and the menu just press random buttons until you get it right. 



> Wow you guys must really be impatient



yes I am


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully some one record the demo.



 **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully some one record the demo.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> **



Aeion is confused


----------



## Face (Jan 19, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully some one record the demo.



What is up with that chicken's head?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Anyone saw this yet?? Possible Storm 3 cast?


----------



## Valakrie (Jan 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chouji's dad and a few other characters are making me kind of doubt it, but it would be interesting...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fanart.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, these images come from some 8 pages magazine that TV Tokyo released as the 10th Naruto anime anniversary.

It has already been covered in Saiyanisland as you can see .


----------



## Si Style (Jan 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's missing a few too many characters for that


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2012)

Is there anyone else that thinks UNS would have been played and enjoyed longer as well as being more popular than UNS2 if it had an online mode as well?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2012)

People would be playing UNS to this day over Storm 2 if it were online


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 20, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Is there anyone else that thinks UNS would have been played and enjoyed longer as well as being more popular than UNS2 if it had an online mode as well?





Aeion said:


> People would be playing UNS to this day over Storm 2 if it were online



Not really, I'm sure people would find bugs, exploits, and other stuff to complain about.

I mean you say that now, but if UNS1 had multiplayer and was on the 360 you'd feel differently about that idea.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Not really, I'm sure people would find bugs, exploits, and other stuff to complain about.
> 
> I mean you say that now, but if UNS1 had multiplayer and was on the 360 you'd feel differently about that idea.



All  those bugs, exploits, and other stuff to complain about would be less of an ass-pain than the ones we dealt with in Storm 2.

Plus it has more pros than cons, specifically the diversity of the battle.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2012)

UPDATE

CC2 just announced on their Facebook page that Kimimaro will be playable... along with Sound 4 as support-only. Ouch



> Japanese Official Page for NUNS Generations has been updated. Kimimaro confirmed as playable, and Sound 4 have been confirmed as support-only.
> 
> We made a decision not to include them as playable, but I know there are many fans who are sad and/or angry about it.
> 
> ...



Something shitty storms this way.. Grab your umbrellas, everyone.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

Shame. Would have been nice to recreate their fights with the post timeskip versions of their opponents but there's still plenty of fun battles and team ups to try out regardless. Heck they'll be there as supports so I can use them for a bit in team ups.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2012)

Atleast i got a Xbox 360 so i can buy Broken Bonds and play as them all in it.

*Spoiler*: _rage_ 




They made the 1st & 2nd Hokage playable but not Sound 4? Only Kimimaro?!?!!!
Why the fuck was Kimimaro the only playable one in Storm 1 in the first place?!!
*KIMIMARO IS LAME.*
_i wont even play as him._


----------



## Volture (Jan 20, 2012)

Kimimaro playable? Fuck yes.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 20, 2012)

I felt it, I knew from the beggining that CS2 were not going to include Sound 4, nor serious Tobi and that they won't be updating PTS Lee (Drunken Mode) and PTS Choji (Butterfly Mode), they are too lazy to do that. Instead we have Karin, Obito and other BS/fodder characters as playable...

I'm sure my request won't be heard but I want them atleast to update Pain's Ultimate to Chibaku Tensei, but I doubt that.

Now I'm mad bro.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I felt it, I knew from the beggining that CS2 were not going to include Sound 4, nor serious Tobi and that they won't be updating PTS Lee (Drunken Mode) and PTS Choji (Butterfly Mode), they are too lazy to do that. *Instead we have Karin, Obito and other BS/fodder characters as playable...*
> 
> I'm sure my request won't be heard but I want them atleast to update Pain's Ultimate to Chibaku Tensei, but I doubt that.
> 
> Now I'm mad bro.



I don't know if your anger is blinding you with ignorance, but my brotha, please do not get me going about the incorrectness if this statement..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

I really don't want to explain why Karin is playable *again*.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I don't know if your anger is blinding you with ignorance, but my brotha, please do not get me going about the incorrectness if this statement..





Gaiash said:


> I really don't want to explain why Karin is playable *again*.



Dunno what you guys are talking about since I haven't been reading the messages in this thread for a while.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Dunno what you guys are talking about since I haven't been reading the messages in this thread for a while.


*sigh*
Karin is playable because Storm 2 had no supports and the way their story mode was meant Karin had to be playable because cutting her out made no sense. Making her support only now when a playable version exists makes no sense.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *sigh*
> Karin is playable because Storm 2 had no supports and the way their story mode was meant Karin had to be playable because cutting her out made no sense. Making her support only now when a playable version exists makes no sense.



Yeah of course I understand but still, it will make everybody who wants more important characters pretty damn pissed off to see her in the roster while Sound 4 and Serious Tobi are not. :/
Imagine if CC2 made her with a trollface in the character selection screen, that would be funny. x)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THE SOUND 4 ARE CONFIRMED SUPPORT-ONLY? 

Poor ruta-san(facebook CC2)


----------



## Rama (Jan 20, 2012)

So my character roster is becoming right.  Its a shame they are not playable but w/e Ive got my Hashirama.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2012)

But it looks like there is still the chance to post in CC2's Facebook and convince them to add them? Because there are a good bunch of reasons to add them. They helped some of the Rookies to grow stronger and develop as characters.

Although it might be too late with the game being nearby to be released.


----------



## Pein (Jan 20, 2012)

Game launches in less than a month only way to full characters now would be dlc.


----------



## Rama (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok ima look on the bright side, Tayuya's support is gonna be very useful is like some Homing Spirit Beast


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 20, 2012)

Rama said:


> Ok ima look on the bright side, Tayuya's support is gonna be very useful is like some Homing Spirit Beast



oh, does that mean no more sound four ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Rama (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> oh, does that mean no more sound four ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



go read some Saiyan Island comments lol, some angry people there, they should get over it really.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

Not just SI....its happening ALL OVER around youtube, facebook, twitter, etc. 

"CC2 YOU LAZY TROLLS! FUCK THIS STORM 2.5 DLC!! NO SOUND 4 BUT FUCKING KARIN AS PLAYABLE?! I'VE OFFICIALLY GIVEN UP ON THIS GAME!!!"


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 20, 2012)

Lots of people mad, I see 

Well, Sound 4 confirmed support only, which I'm surprised at, yet I always knew that they would end up getting the shaft. I'm interested to find out who the other characters will be, though, so I'll keep waiting on news. I believe some fans do have a right to be discontent (especially since CC2 doesn't seem to have updated the rookies such as Chouji or Lee), but oh well. I never planned on buying the game in the first place


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2012)

It shouldn't be blown out of proportion, but the anger does have foundation. Gamers such as us expect to be able to play with all of the characters that have been shown their skills in the manga, the Sound 4 did all of that and delivered entertaining fights with their cool abilities. They gave the Rookies the chance to show off some new abilities (Butterfly Chouji, two-headed Kiba & Akamaru, Drunken Lee). They were very relevant. So that is why seeing a character that has shown no battle set like Karin generates this kind of reaction.

I'll just have to follow and accept their decision, but I feel that if they are gonna keep Karin then they should also add Rin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> CC2 just announced on their Facebook page that Kimimaro will be playable... along with Sound 4 as support-only. Ouch


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So that is why seeing a character that has shown no battle set like Karin generates this kind of reaction.
> 
> I'll just have to follow and accept their decision, but I feel that if they are gonna keep Karin then they should also add Rin.


But Karin is there because she was playable in Storm 2 (I'm not going to explain why she was playable in that again). Making a character that was already playable into a support is just silly. The Sound Four were support in Storm 1 so it made sense to keep them even though they didn't upgrade them like the first and second Hokages.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu7yPYYgbaQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Oh boy......


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 20, 2012)

I wont lie. I'm kinda mad about that too...


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu7yPYYgbaQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh boy......



This shit is fucking hilarious  I needed this today. Oh well, children will be children.



bigduo209 said:


> Not really, I'm sure people would find bugs, exploits, and other stuff to complain about.
> 
> I mean you say that now, but if UNS1 had multiplayer and was on the 360 you'd feel differently about that idea.



UNS did have a multiplayer, just not an online mode. And it's com players were funner to fight than the coms in UNS2.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2012)

Enough with that, if they're not in, they're not in, deal with it.

Why can't people get that?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2012)

Well at least it could be very appreciated if they could give Part I Chouji his Butterfly Mode Awakening, you know, to "warm up" a bit before Storm 3. 

And Drunken Lee too because I've seen it being brought up a couple of times here.



Gaiash said:


> But Karin is there because she was playable in Storm 2 (I'm not going to explain why she was playable in that again). Making a character that was already playable into a support is just silly. The Sound Four were support in Storm 1 so it made sense to keep them even though they didn't upgrade them like the first and second Hokages.



I know she was playable in Storm 2 and I imagine why she was, 'cause she was relevant by being a member of Sasuke's team. However, what I find even more silly is that characters that showed their stuff in the manga and were as relevant during the arc (they were the ones that ambushed, beated up & "abducted" Sasuke) that feature them are being put here just as support when they actually have more to show. That is pretty much my point about this.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2012)

Eh, I could _kind of see_ where people are getting mad *AS GAMERS*, not as Sound Four wanker bitches, because as a gamer, you want the most out of your money. CC2 said Sound Three weren't playable, we were being lenient and they took that for granted and claimed Sound Four not to be playable as well, I'd be pretty upset and disappointed as well.

The issue I have with these unruly children is the way they're handling this problem. They're handing it terribly. Ignorantly insulting CC2, calling them lazy, scammers, "assholes", etc... They don't deserve that kind of feedback because it's not productive at all. If S4 wanker bitches were a little more professional or showed RESPECTFUL CRITICISM, then I'm sure things would be a lot different, more people would be on their side, and less people will hate and shun what they believe in, because it pretty hard not to despise ass-wipes like themselves.


----------



## Rama (Jan 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu7yPYYgbaQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh boy......



Oh this kid lol, he killed me when he said he wasnt gonna buy the game because of 4 characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2012)

i was a strong supporter() of the sound 4.. but this aint so game-breaking for me..


----------



## Rama (Jan 20, 2012)

Look I'm gonna say this because I know there are fans of the sound four and I know they truly wanted them to be playable; non of us wanted this to happen and in some way you guys are right that the sound four should have been playable but what you are wrong about is calling CC2 lazy, CC2 was not lazy I remember when the news first came out about this game being released and what where people mostly complaining about? thats right the gameplay.  When the demo came out we where very disappointed, at that time I wasn't gonna buy the game because it look like the same shit we had to endure in Storm 2 but as we received more information we found out they had fixed the KNJ, after that we kept receiving more and more information about other stuff that they fixed like the chakra shuriken spamming, team ougi, knockback, etc. without realizing it the gameplay was mostly fixed. 

After that I was on board but I knew I wasn't gonna get my moneys worth just for some fixed gameplay and new characters, surprisingly that wasn't all CC2 had in store for us, they had reveal to us they had implemented, Survival Mode, Tournament Mode, Battle Sharing or Replay, Anime content, Online Lobbys, Spectator Mode and supposedly some online match customization which we don't fully comprehend yet. This of course is without counting the amazing roster we got which ive said it before is 75 characters, even KCM Naruto was included there and if you watch Naruto Shippuden(not the fillers) that form hasn't even been shown yet the release of the game and the KCM Naruto reveal in the anime will be very close.  Its safe to say, the game is worth close to 60 bucks, 4 characters would have been better but don't let that negative ruin the game for ya the game will still be a lot of fun.



Khris said:


> i was a strong supporter() of the sound 4.. but this aint so game-breaking for me..


 I see what you did there


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The issue I have with these unruly children is the way they're handling this problem. They're handing it terribly. Ignorantly insulting CC2, calling them lazy, scammers, "assholes", etc... They don't deserve that kind of feedback because it's not productive at all. If S4 wanker bitches were a little more professional or showed RESPECTFUL CRITICISM, then I'm sure things would be a lot different, more people would be on their side, and less people will hate and shun what they believe in, because it pretty hard not to despise ass-wipes like themselves.



Which is exactly WHY i hate the sound 4 wank. Not buying a game over 4 fucking characters makes me want wonder what kind of mentality dwells within the minds of those inbred pricks, i bet even if the sound 4 were in people would still bitch about CC2 "not listening to their fanbase".  If this keeps up i bet CC2 would decide to stick exclusively to their japanese fanbase than here.



Rama said:


> Oh this kid lol, he killed me when he said he wasnt gonna buy the game because of 4 characters.



What killed me was a comment below saying "the sound 4 were genin fodder blah blah blah WELL LOOK AT NARUTO AND SASUKE THEY'RE GENIN TOO!".

 Since when did RANKS matter with Naruto and Sasuke?????



Skywalker said:


> Enough with that, if they're not in, they're not in, deal with it.
> 
> Why can't people get that?



NO SOWND FAWR = NO PERCHASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2012)

Rama said:


> I see what you did there



really? cuz i tried to be subtle


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

Saiyan island just made a topic on "Why CC2 should include the sound 4?". :amazed


----------



## Rama (Jan 20, 2012)

> If Karin and Ino, two characters who haven?t participated in much anime/manga action are in, then why not the Sound 4?



 no but really I do want this V 



> Could it all be a marketing trick? First make fans believe that Sound 4 are not playable to disappoint us and then surprise us with the fact that they actually playable to once again re-instill our confidence in our beloved CC2?



it would be a very good troll and all those angry sound 4 fans reactions would be priceless, although is unlikely I really hope it would happen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

If that were so then i'd laugh for 2 hours and say "well look who trolled themselves, ignorant fuckers like you people should count your chickens before they hatch next time."


----------



## destinator (Jan 21, 2012)

Demo Preview with parts of the Intro Movie

There is a new preview on the vjump site.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe that this confirms 2 Minatos for *me* and not just costume change?!




Which means one more character slot used up! I hope that it is just a costume change =/

Sorry if it was discussed already ;P


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope they fix Shikamaru, Sasori and Deidara.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 21, 2012)

@ legendary Minato is probably a costume swap, their combos are the same except the ougi. As for the issue on sound 4, To me the title generations has no meaning with them being absent, then again CC2 has fixed alot that was wrong with the game, and added new modes that should have been in previous titles from the get go. But I play mostly offline so to me this game brings nothing new other than 10 new characters, because having had both storm games their movelists are already imprinted in my head.

 Regardless this title is not worth 60 bucks because I m still under the impression that this could be dlced, including the new battle mechanics save the KnJ. Now everyone has their own opinion of the sound 4, but do not put words in other ppls mouth for their reasons of liking certain characters over the others. THEY SHOULD BE PLAYABLE FROM THE ONSET. its not up for discussion, what is up for discussion is them being absent when they have the chance to be. 

@destinator, thnx for posting the vid, it appears that SM Naruto has undergone tons of combo modifications, thats nice. pain is still the same thus far which is sad.

Anyways will see what-else or whoever gets revealed b4 i conclude on whether to buy or wait till the price drops.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 21, 2012)

They didn't update Pain, he still has that Taijutsu combo as an Ultimate, no Chibaku Tensei. LMAO


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool shovel-ware how much does it cost?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I believe that this confirms 2 Minatos for *me* and not just costume change?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think 1 Minato is enough but that's not my choice.


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2012)

Whats ironic is that the Support-Only characters must have 2 combos each: one as a Attack Type support and one if you use Team Ultimate.


----------



## Blatman (Jan 21, 2012)

Pain not updated but sage naruto is plus naruto has another slot as does sasuke.



Fail.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol they left Tobi out of the demo preview... I wonder why?  Hmm


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 21, 2012)

*


Rama said:



			Oh this kid lol, he killed me when he said he wasnt gonna buy the game because of 4 characters.
		
Click to expand...


I basically had the same reaction when some people had told me that they didn't buy Storm 2 because NaruHina stuff*


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 21, 2012)

Lazy fuckers Sound 4 showd more jutsu than all the other new playable characters so number or jutsu or showtime aren't factors or.popularity so Kushina better be.in. Who else? Lol lazy CC2


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Lazy fuckers Sound 4 showd more jutsu than all the other new playable characters so number or jutsu or showtime aren't factors or.popularity so Kushina better be.in. Who else? Lol lazy CC2


You're a terrible troll.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I basically had the same reaction when some people had told me that they didn't buy Storm 2 because NaruHina stuff*


Really? Was it NaruHina fans annoyed at the confession not being in story mode or those that are anti-NaruHina who heard about the Hinata friendship event? Because both make no sense.

The confession couldn't be there because story mode continues after the last arc so you can finish side quests. Having the confession would make interaction between Naruto and Hinata awkward. Plus there was already a long enough gap during that fight for Minato's appearence.

If it's the Hinata friendship event everyone had one and this can hardly be considered a date since Sakura tags along. And it's completely optional anyway.

So yeah they're even stupider than the people upset about the Sound Four. At least they're upset about characters you can't play as.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Lazy fuckers Sound 4 showd more jutsu than all the other new playable characters so number or jutsu or showtime aren't factors or.popularity so Kushina better be.in. Who else? Lol lazy CC2


----------



## Rama (Jan 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l3uUIQiAEyc[/YOUTUBE]

damn that KNJ bar depletes pretty fast when your fighting up close, hope people don't resort to long range fighting because of this.

oh yeah and sage naruto got new combos, kinda unexpected maybe some other characters got new combos.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rama said:


> damn that KNJ bar depletes pretty fast when your fighting up close, hope people don't resort to long range fighting because of this.
> 
> oh yeah and sage naruto got new combos, kinda unexpected maybe some other characters got new combos.



Whoever was playing is shitty anyways, they didn't even use any of the items or try to do any cancelling in the game.

At least Sage Naruto got some combo updates.


----------



## Rama (Jan 21, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Whoever was playing is shitty anyways, they didn't even use any of the items or try to do any cancelling in the game.
> 
> At least Sage Naruto got some combo updates.



true, he didnt even used Sakura and the guy lost also. Theres a part of the video when sasuke does a cancel in the air it looked really useful to gain some distance, one of the most things im excited about when I play the demo is the cancels and how they can be implemented into my fighting style, this guy didnt really used them but w/e the demo is out in 3 days.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't believe how no one is paying attention to the fact that CC2 did not update Pain (No Chibaku Tensei...)


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I can't believe how no one is paying attention to the fact that CC2 did not update Pain (No Chibaku Tensei...)


I kinda saw it coming, as much as I hate to say it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I can't believe how no one is paying attention to the fact that CC2 did not update Pain (No Chibaku Tensei...)



Oh I noticed, I just thought it was obvious enough that it didn't need pointing out.


----------



## Sera (Jan 21, 2012)

When is the demo out in the west?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there one for PS3?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll take a look for you.

*EDIT:*  should do it.


----------



## Sera (Jan 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'll take a look for you.
> 
> *EDIT:*  should do it.



Thank you!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 21, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> I basically had the same reaction when some people had told me that they didn't buy Storm 2 because NaruHina stuff*



Some people didn't buy UNS2 because of a little, non-canonical "Secret Lovers" team name...


----------



## Sera (Jan 21, 2012)

^ That is the worst team name ever for them. It should be "StalkerishOne sided Love".


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'll take a look for you.
> 
> *EDIT:*  should do it.



Many thanks, good brah


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't seem to find the demo in the Japanese Playstatiom Store... Guess it's not been releases yet?


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Can't seem to find the demo in the Japanese Playstatiom Store... Guess it's not been releases yet?



is on the 24th


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone know how they're gonna manage to find their way to the demo section and find the right game on your JPSN?


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Anyone know how they're gonna manage to find their way to the demo section and find the right game on your JPSN?



newest demos?


----------



## Sera (Jan 22, 2012)

What's the kanji for "New out" or "Latest demos"?


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> What's the kanji for "New out" or "Latest demos"?



i will just click random titles until i see Naruto Ultimate Ninja storm Generations picture


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 22, 2012)

You could get really lost doing that  I tried that yesterday looking for Asura's Wrath to no avail..


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You could get really lost doing that  I tried that yesterday looking for Asura's Wrath to no avail..



then Ill watch a youtube video that explains it lol


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Lazy fuckers Sound 4 showd more jutsu than all the other new playable characters so number or jutsu or showtime aren't factors or.popularity so Kushina better be.in. Who else? Lol lazy CC2



They are not lazy just there are more important character then the sound 4. People are obsessed with them cant understand why. I thought most were like me and the people i know who dont care about the sound 4


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2012)

And the sound 4 debate continues.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2012)

Let's just stop responding to people who bring it up from now on.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> They are not lazy just there are more important character then the sound 4. People are obsessed with them cant understand why. I thought most were like me and the people i know who dont care about the sound 4


Pretty sure you're replying to a joke.


----------



## Sera (Jan 22, 2012)

What characters are playable in the demo? Naruto, Sasuke, Raikage etc?


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> What characters are playable in the demo? Naruto, Sasuke, Raikage etc?



Naruto(Normal) vs Sasuke CTS, Naruto(Sage) vs Pain and Naruto(???) vs Tobi

Naruto vs Tobi is kinda weird to be there since Goofy Tobi isn't much of a boss, maybe Serious Tobi as a surprise maybe.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2012)

新集コンテンツ

First kanji means 'new', second 'collect' and third reads 'kontentsu'

It will be here


----------



## Sera (Jan 22, 2012)

Rama said:


> Naruto(Normal) vs Sasuke CTS, Naruto(Sage) vs Pain and Naruto(???) vs Tobi
> 
> Naruto vs Tobi is kinda weird to be there since Goofy Tobi isn't much of a boss, maybe Serious Tobi as a surprise maybe.





Jon Snow said:


> 新集コンテンツ
> 
> First kanji means 'new', second 'collect' and third reads 'kontentsu'
> 
> It will be here



Oh, thanks!


----------



## Prototype (Jan 22, 2012)

They'll probably just have Tobi remain in his awakening if need be, than as a playable character and such.


----------



## Sera (Jan 23, 2012)

Demo tomorrow! pek


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Demo tomorrow! pek



For the xbox? In the US? Or is it the japan demo?


----------



## Sera (Jan 23, 2012)

^ Japanese demo.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 23, 2012)

DedValve said:


> For the xbox? In the US? Or is it the japan demo?



Japan demo. Unfortunately it's not available for the Xbox, to my knowledge. And it's the Japanese demo, meaning PSN users need to get their JPSNs to access it.

I'm sure there will be plenty of videos online to fill the void, though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2012)

its the 24th in japan.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 23, 2012)

This game is gonna be big since people are even getting excited about a damn demo


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm compliantly anticipating the demo  Can't wait to try out all the mechanics for myself rather than taking word-of-mouth.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the demo out now? I heard someone already played it a few minutes ago !
But maybe it's a troll, so wanna make sure if it's true that its on the store now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

gonna check now

EDIT: store not updated yet.. so no demo..


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Of course it's not on Xbox.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2012)

No idea why people are so hyped for this, 10 minutes and you'll be tired of it


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 23, 2012)

people are hyped to try out the new features like Cancel Moves  I'm looking forward for THAT x)


----------



## Foxve (Jan 23, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> people are hyped to try out the new features like Cancel Moves  I'm looking forward for THAT x)



That actually confuses me. What do they mean by move cancel?


----------



## Blatman (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah testing out the new improved battle system will be cool. Was also gonna main naruto and sasuke just so I know how to counter them when the full game drops


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> That actually confuses me. What do they mean by move cancel?



The new ability to cancel your moves after you start them. Previously in Storm 2 , I'm sure you remember the annoyance of having to wait until your combos are done to  back-dash or block, but you can do it whenever you want now, and even throw a counter-attack after your opponents sub.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> No idea why people are so hyped for this, 10 minutes and you'll be tired of it



demo is hype, good or bad game..


----------



## Rama (Jan 23, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> No idea why people are so hyped for this, 10 minutes and you'll be tired of it



is just to try out the game mechanics, cancels more than everything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't wait to see the intro opening of generations.


----------



## Rama (Jan 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I can't wait to see the intro opening of generations.



I hope is not the one we saw with both shinobi running, if they are gonna put naruto shippuden animation they might as well do the opening animated no?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

True but that wasn't the whole opening we saw so there's still more to come. But the fact that we get to see the pain arc with that kind of animation is a major + for me.  If only the anime was consistent like that.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a way you can all find the demo (once you have a JPSN account):

Look for the search button in the top right of the PSN store, press select (I think that's the button) then just put in these symbols: ナルト

No need to look for new demos button. Just scroll down the list until you find it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2012)

Things I've noticed so far.

Ninja movements are the same speed as Ninja Storm 1.

The KNJ bar disappears quickly, Mine was empty after about 20 seconds 

When knocked back by a paper bomb you can KNJ while sliding across the floor and end up back on your feet.

Only on the second fight so far, and the changes are already noticeable 

Fight 1: Naruto vs Sasuke

Fight 2: Sage Naruto vs Pain

On the 3rd fight you use a new version of Naruto with new combo's, against awakened Tobi. His regular jutsu is Rasengan, but you can't do his ultimate 

And that's where the demo ends.

Now time to practice on the cancel system.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you try clashing for the hell of it?


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2012)

The A.I sucks, they hardly attacked me.

I'm gonna replay it again now to see if I can clash. (I doubt I'll be able too)

....

Another new thing:

You can chakra dash up to opponents that jump (Or you knock up) into the air.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

THE DEMO IS OUT NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 



> Another new thing:
> 
> You can chakra dash up to opponents that jump (Or you knock up) into the air.



Guard jumping is successfully TERMINATED.


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Guard jumping is successfully TERMINATED.



Exactly what I thought when I did it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

SpyN09 should be happy to hear that.  

Are there any other changes you noticed in the demo?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 23, 2012)

How do you do the canceling thing anyway? And man, that intro was great.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2012)

Guard Jumping Gone?


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome to hear.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2012)

Even though I was only playing using the three versions of Naruto (I don't main Naruto btw ... look at my sig... LOL) , I'm more hyped than ever before for this game after playing the demo twice. 

Speed: everything seems a little faster now? Sakura's Cherry Blossom Blast support move seems quicker when executed... the Team Ultimate as well. 

Naruto Version 3: His combos are AMAZING, especially since they use Naruto's Kage Bushin potential to the max!!! Gosh I wanna purposely let Awakened Tobi kill me so that I can keep practising using that mode!! Too bad we can't use his Ultimate or Awakened form.

Grab can only be performed using R2 plus O, so that takes a little to get used to for me, since it was mostly L2 plus O most of the time for me in the past.\

Dash Cancelling is AMAZING. 

KnJ is definitely a big big PLUS now that it's been reduced in terms of its useability. A lot of players will be happy with this!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

third fight implies selecting awakening from the select screen...

game is noticeably slower and smoother, which is good.. right now i can totally tell whats going on and what my distance is.. 

KNJ bar kinda changes the approach a bit, which is fine.. new move set naruto is crazy good.. especially the tilt 

cool intro as well, though if the story mode is like this its gonna be a bit boring.. 

gameplay got worked though, which is all that maters..

only beef; wish there was multiplayer in this to really test it out..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2012)

So this Naruto "V3" is pretty good? I can't wait to see some videos of his gameplay being posted here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

kinda sucks that we can't see his throw and ougi..

and i am guessing his awakening is gonna be KN9?

i might main him


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2012)

to see the opening and trailer on my 46-inch TV is just building up the hype to no bounds. Jeez! And the new stages shown in the demo are SO, OH SO BEAUTIFUL

With the new Survival Mode, I'm gonna have so much fun with all the characters.... LOL

And I LOVE the way Naruto goes 'Raa~~ Men~~~' when he's increasing his chakra level using the ninja tool. SO CUTE


----------



## Jaga (Jan 24, 2012)

*NEW VIDEOS!!!!*


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *NEW VIDEOS!!!!*


He sure loved Rasengan in that second video.


----------



## Jakeirako (Jan 24, 2012)

^ He loved to spam those rasengans.


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2012)

I got slow ass Internet so I won't be playing till later this morning, when I do play I'll give thoughts on it.  I'm so jelous of you guys .


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2012)

Ugh, Kawarimi is still spamable


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> third fight implies selecting awakening from the select screen...



If so can't wait to use KN1 Naruto 



Jon Snow said:


> Ugh, Kawarimi is still spamable



Really?! Are you serious?!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2012)

In a sense yeah, it's so easily recoverable. I had used all four of my kawarimis at one point, and suddenly it was fully charged again. I know ultimate techs recharge all four but I didn't do one at that point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

you were playing against a CPU(an easy one at that).. a human player wouldn't so merciful.. though you do hold some merit in that statement..


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> In a sense yeah, it's so easily recoverable. I had used all four of my kawarimis at one point, and suddenly it was fully charged again. I know ultimate techs recharge all four but I didn't do one at that point.



Hm, I don't think it's so bad. Plus knj by itself wasn't the issue in Nuns2, but more the punishment you could do after it(Grabs, Ougis, Jutsus, SB, etc). Now that you can Knj at anytime (even after getting hit or doing a combo), ninja move and chakra dash cancel I think Knj was successfully nerfed. And I'm not even mentioning all the other changes, there are quite a lot like being able to cancel a chakra dash by pressing block. :amazed

I kind of want to make a list.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 24, 2012)

can you cancel combos? Like if the enemy knj themselves away do I still have to sit there a watch the fighter finish the combo by himself?


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok just played it pretty cool gotta say. Ok what I think of the demo.

1. Telling the story with a slideshow is horrible, hope that's not how Story Mode gonna be.

2. Supports are faster

3. If you guard jump for to long, your guards weakens

4. When you do move while pressing the X and throw shurikens there is a pause which each throw. 

5. You can now chakra dash at jumping opponents.

6. KNJ is easier to pull off, you barely need timing and more places where you can KNJ. 

7. Sasuke Chakra Shurikens has been change to the one Itachi uses.

8. Fight endings seem to change depending on the two opponents fighting. 

9. Sage Naruto's moveset got a mix up, his tilt is different too.

10. Maybe I'm wrong but after I try to do a dash+team ougi Sasuke seemed to have recovered from the stun right before I did the attack, he didn't KNJ cause he is a Easy AI but I think he could have. 

Cancels

 They can be used 3 ways

A. Cancel a combo to reset the combo and continue attacking till your chakra doesn't allow you to cancel anymore.

B. Cancel a combo and do a backward chakra Dash to escape.

C. Cancel the combo when the opponent has KNJ to reset the combo and attack the opponent behind you. 

Overall thoughts:

The cancel system is really interesting, makes the battles more fastpaced forcing you to use the KNJ in many situations. The animation of cutscenes are alright.  How will this affect online? I don't know yet I have to think about it for a while but I know one thing close quarters combat is dangerous.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2012)

played the demo

overall love the fact that theres a new naruto moveset, since I main original Naruto this is great.

As to the tweaks on the combat system,they are alright I guess, I m used to guarding with L1 mostly, so I ve been losing the battles with pain respectively because not used to the new location of the guard and that u have to time ur kawarimi. but i ve spammed the hell out of the combo cancel, and its awesome. 

Guess this confirmed the purchase of the game for me.

Though, I m scared that this game will lack boss fights, like Naruto vs kyuubi and the lot.
Tobi still has the same moveset as well as pain. But oh well cant do much about it.

Can only hope that the story mode doesnt turn out like the one in the demo, with just pictures and voices... a style the old accel games used....


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 24, 2012)

Rama said:


> Ok just played it pretty cool gotta say. Ok what I think of the demo.
> 
> 1. Telling the story with a slideshow is horrible, hope that's not how Story Mode gonna be.
> 
> ...



I noticed those too how they changed smal things such as "pause" after throwing a shuriken while doing ninja move and how Sage Naruto throws just 1 Fuuma Shuriken instead of 2 when doing "Chakra Shuriken"

Cancel Move is just awsome IMO, Sasuke could not touch the ground muhahha


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

How are the supports?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2012)

Faster. It doesn't take a year for Sakura to strike the ground now


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2012)

cancel move works better offline, but for online this might be quite a problem. Its all about getting the opponent to exhaust all 4 bars of KnJ and then let the rape begin before it regenerates.

Regardless loving SM and New Narutos combos. Music for the intro was spectacular as well

[YOUTUBE]nF1-rM0q2sM[/YOUTUBE]

Thats a HD vid of the demo plus the player used combos,so for those who arent able to play at the moment, its the best quality.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Faster. It doesn't take a year for Sakura to strike the ground now


Cool. Though I was mainly hoping to finally put the main fear I've had to rest. Can I use the kage bodyguards as supports for other characters?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 24, 2012)

The KnJ bar makes it less spammable, but it does seem easier to pull 'em off...



Khris said:


> third fight implies selecting awakening from the select screen...


You fought awakened opponents in the previous game's story mode, y'know.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> You fought awakened opponents in the previous game's story mode, y'know.


Indeed. They were pretty much mini-bosses.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2012)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> can you cancel combos? Like if the enemy knj themselves away do I still have to sit there a watch the fighter finish the combo by himself?



Yeah you can.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 24, 2012)

^
Oh... 
Thanks for the info. I thought I just needed to go on the Japanese PSN website.. :sweat


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2012)

Sasuke dodging all those Rasenshuriken in the intro was boss ,cant wait to see the whole fight.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2012)

Liked the demo.

I think the reason why you can't use the third Naruto's Awakening is because at that part of the game's story he still hasn't faced Kyuubi for his chakra. Now if the demo allowed you to face him in Naruto's realm for the Bijuu chakra (like this week's upcoming episode will show) then maybe yes.

But I love Naruto V3's Kage Bunshin combos, specially the torpedo and double (triple?) shoryuken uppercut move.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

SaiST said:


> The KnJ bar makes it less spammable, but it does seem easier to pull 'em off...
> 
> 
> You fought awakened opponents in the previous game's story mode, y'know.



you fought them in a story like setting, like when you had to do those QTE.. anyway, i said "implies"..


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 24, 2012)

Liked it overall. Tobi was kinda hard but not too bad. Although they should have tried to make naruto have his clothes like in the stills(no headband and shoes) that would be a good alternate. I do agree though that the anime stills are a boring way to tell the story.However, it's no big deal. Plus all this was probably for demo purposes.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

I really hope the way the story was told was only for demo purposes.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

So the demo is of the story mode then?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 24, 2012)

Just played the demo, the snow stage look awesome and the third Naruto had some awesome combos, the music was good as well. To bad Sasuke Pain and Madara don't get new moves though.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't had the chance to play the demo yet. 

So are there any gameplay changes? For example, is it now easier to actually land a melee-combo? Is it harder to spam that switch-jutsu and/or does it use up more chakra? That would be a big deal for me. I didn't like the way they handled in Storm 2, it was almost impossible to land a combo there.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright, I've played the demo.. a few things to say here;

First off, move cancel is by far the best thing to happen to this game, mechanics-wise. It opens opportunities for so many things. You can string a down, left, and up combo all in one sitting, you can dash back mid-combo when you feel it's too dangeous (opponent calls support, or blocks or subs). You can also avoid getting raped in the back when opponent knjs.

I couldn't really test out the knj bars, as the opponents couldn't really lay a finger on me.. Didn't need to knj much for that reason, and the AI level of the opponent is so poor that it didn't do it often either. So I'll leave my comment on that one.

Again, I'm a little disappointed at the repetitiveness of some characters (Sasuke, Pein, Tobi), but Sage Mode Naruto's update is pretty nice. I also like how CC2 changed the time it takes to use Rasengan ( a bit longer), this is a good way to prevent nasty spam to the back as well. 

3rd Naruto's combos, if I may say so myself, are simply amazing. The utter flourishing use of shadow clones was perfect, flowing, and most of all, dangerous to be barraged by. His tilt is great for certain scenarios, and his combos are fast and deadly. Love it.

I also like how you can dash in the air now, this, as some people have said, will stop most forms of guard blocking, and allows more forms of assault. The block/sub thing will get some getting used to, as I used to block AND sub at the same time with R2.

As for storymode/intro, the intro was alright (was a little disappointed it was the same one as the trailer), the storymode, was downright horrible, it being a kind of slide-show and all. Not only that, but the picture quality wasn't the best for what a PS3/xbox is capable of.. I just hope such was so only for the demo. I'm not to keen on full anime-style for ALL of storymode, I actually prefer the game graphics for that aspect.. but that's simply my opinion.

Overall, the demo was alright.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> you fought them in a story like setting, like when you had to do those QTE..


Yamato versus Yonbi Youko Naruto.

Sasuke versus C2 Deidara.

Sasuke versus the Hachibi.



> _anyway, i said "implies".._


Not necessarily.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2012)

the demo was sick, love the new mechanics


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 24, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> the demo was sick, love the new mechanics



Wait, *you* are PS360HD? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rSZ91FI-HU[/YOUTUBE]

Flyboykhi


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

Another thing to think about: 

Who thinks the only reason Tobi was awakened was to not reveal New Naruto's finishing cinema moves? His awakening and ougi were taken out for the same reasons.. were they not? Maybe this is our final drop of hope that there will be more than just Goofy Tobi (yes, I'm, getting _really_ optimistic here )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

Good news guys, CC2 twitter confirmed more characters to be revealed still! 

"@HyroshiG Hello ^^, i have a question for you  All of the character in generation are revealed ? Or we have surprise at the end ? ^^

@cc2information No, not yet! hope the rest of them are surprises to you"

Also there was a question asked about Masked Madara! 

"@cc2information So I heard that only Tobi's awakening is in the demo. I will be greatly depressed if there is no full masked Madara at all.

@Axel_Carnage It's a demo, so plz wait for character reveals"


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

Lmao "It's a demo" remark was blatant  But that's some enlightening news we have here. I really have a hunch that Serious Tobi is going to be playable..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

If thats so then i could say this game is even more worth $60. 

I heard the sound affects on the ultimate jutsus in this demo were updated compared to storm 2's.  Is that true?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Another thing to think about:
> 
> Who thinks the only reason Tobi was awakened was to not reveal New Naruto's finishing cinema moves? His awakening and ougi were taken out for the same reasons.. were they not? Maybe this is our final drop of hope that there will be more than just Goofy Tobi (yes, I'm, getting _really_ optimistic here )



Heh, I have no doubt you're right about CC2 using awakened Madara to hide some of Naruto V3's moves. Would have been nice to at least see his Ougi start up animation though, not like awakenings can be ougied anyway.

Btw, I noticed chakra dashing a blocking opponent not only doesn't bounce you away anymore but also does guard damage by itself(The CPU actually broke my guard doing it in rapid succession). I wonder if the air chakra dash can do this to jump guarding as well. It should but I have to find a way to test it with the CPU, easier said then done. lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 24, 2012)

I liked the soundtrack!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 24, 2012)

The demo was really a good improvement from UNS2.

Good stuff.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2012)

Mechanic-gameplay wise it looks awesome. Nice to know.

More characters? Yez please. 

I wished Awakenings were confirmed to be selected & playable in the character roster. The epicness that would be play as KCM Naruto vs KN6 and other forms...


----------



## Sera (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good news guys, CC2 twitter confirmed more characters to be revealed still!
> 
> "@HyroshiG Hello ^^, i have a question for you  All of the character in generation are revealed ? Or we have surprise at the end ? ^^
> 
> @cc2information No, not yet! hope the rest of them are surprises to you"



   .


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 24, 2012)

Played the demo 

Is it me or does the cancel system look spamable?

I did about 3 cancels to prolong the combo and I'm not even a pro


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations: Official Gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNoM1xqRUTg&feature=g-all-u&context=G2189e63FAAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Mechanic-gameplay wise it looks awesome. Nice to know.
> 
> More characters? Yez please.
> 
> I wished Awakenings were confirmed to be selected & playable in the character roster. The epicness that would be play as KCM Naruto vs KN6 and other forms...



They'd have ultimate jutsu's as well(the awakenings that change the character in a significant way, they'd be the only one's you could play as from the selection screen), like in UNS. 

Please let us have KN1 part 1 naruto as a pickable fighter.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNoM1xqRUTg&feature=g-all-u&context=G2189e63FAAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck yeah!



Sweet!! Kisame vs. Zabuza


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> .



Yeah, this almost confirms it.  All that's needed is confirmation on the Kurama vs Naruto boss fight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

OMFG Naruto's new ougi is 

IDC if the sound 4 aren't in, i'm still buying this game no matter what!


----------



## Si Style (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good news guys, CC2 twitter confirmed more characters to be revealed still!
> 
> "@HyroshiG Hello ^^, i have a question for you  All of the character in generation are revealed ? Or we have surprise at the end ? ^^
> 
> ...



Bare in mind that to CC2 a character reveal probably means that they have been released BY THEM in some capacity, be it in a video or on their web site.

When he says "hopefully some are a surprise", this says to me that there are ways to find out who is left - and he's probably talking about characters like Danzou who, technically, have only been revealed in Japan, but he's answering an English question.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNoM1xqRUTg&feature=g-all-u&context=G2189e63FAAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck yeah!



I AM SO FUCKING WET RIGHT NOW.. DAIKO-FUCKING-DAN NO JUTSU


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

Generations is worth $60 even more than ever now.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

Naruto and Kisame's ougi's.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNoM1xqRUTg&feature=g-all-u&context=G2189e63FAAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck yeah!



I'm dizzy with jizz  Everything about Kisame now is simply bliss. He went from backwater in Storm 1 to badass barracuda in Generations 

Naruto's ougi, is fucking amazing, downright baffling, I was truly impressed. There's going to be a lot of interesting match-ups of battles to try out now 

ANOTHER THING TO CONSIDER:

Kisame's ougi is Daikodan no Jutsu, which he only used against Gai... Does this mean we'll get an updated Gai, with 7-Gates as awakening and Evening Tiger as an ougi? Are these the few people who are "yet to be released" according to CC2?  Hmm


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2012)

I keep throwing my money at my screen but nothings happening


----------



## Sera (Jan 24, 2012)

Naruto's new ultimate looks like something from the Kyuubi vs Naruto battle.

Will Konan get any updated stuff?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 24, 2012)

Zabuza and Kisame's awakenings and Kisame and naruto's ougis are awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Naruto's new ultimate looks like something from the Kyuubi vs Naruto battle.
> 
> Will Konan get any updated stuff?


I wish, this doesn't cover Madara vs Konan, does it?


----------



## Sera (Jan 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I wish, this doesn't cover Madara vs Konan, does it?



Maybe it will be covered in Storm 3. Her new ultimate justu will be amazing!

Oh and do you guys think CC2 read all the messages sent to them on ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'm dizzy with jizz  Everything about Kisame now is simply bliss. He went from backwater in Storm 1 to badass barracuda in Generations
> 
> Naruto's ougi, is fucking amazing, downright baffling, I was truly impressed. There's going to be a lot of interesting match-ups of battles to try out now
> 
> ...



oh yes please 

i swear if this happens i'll pre-order a limited edition or something


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Maybe it will be covered in Storm 3. Her new ultimate justu will be amazing!
> 
> Oh and do you guys think CC2 read all the messages sent to them on ?



They have. They always say they cannot reply to every single message sent via facebook/twitter/any other mass communication's website, but they're always sure to read every notice they get, whether it will be implemented in Generations or saved for future games (most likely Storm 3)


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, awesome. So when's it coming out again?


----------



## Prototype (Jan 24, 2012)

Fapping...to...Kisame...can't...stop!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

Naruto's....new.....ougi.......must...not....pump....any further!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 24, 2012)

Narutos and Kisames ultmates confirmed Island Turtle.arc.come.on.Kabutomaru and.Kushina.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 24, 2012)

Narutos and Kisames ultmates confirmed Island Turtle.marc.come.on.Kabutomaru and.Kushina.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

All we need now is Asura for guest character.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Narutos and Kisames ultmates confirmed Island Turtle.marc.come.on.Kabutomaru and.Kushina.


And Zetsu as a support.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 24, 2012)

Hdhdjfygfdjdnkhghghffufhghhffhfhhhfjtjririffhfjfjfjfjirqwertguioplkjhhgfdsaxzcvvbnmaofjfhdirixnfhurhfhfisjfoaocfjmdnhdidhdihxiadhizhxihxkdnuqdofhhaoaqeejdhfalmmnzxbcnckgjglflpi
KUSHINA


----------



## Blatman (Jan 24, 2012)

I played the demo. It's great! Updated sage naruto and V3 naruto are cool. Sage mode naruto has been nerfed too so they have balanced the characters, but it was a mini boss pain though. Sage naruto already has potential for infinite cancel combos. It's pretty cool because cancelling with 4 kage Bunsen still around will confuse a lot of people on line. Especially if you have no KNJ. This game is going to create tactics in play and more combat in the hopes of depleting subs. Must buy for me, a competitive anime fighting game and its naruto!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 24, 2012)

NO we have.all.15 support only elots now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, awesome. So when's it coming out again?



February 23 for Japan
March 13 for North America
March 23 for Europe


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good news guys, CC2 twitter confirmed more characters to be revealed still!
> 
> "@HyroshiG Hello ^^, i have a question for you  All of the character in generation are revealed ? Or we have surprise at the end ? ^^
> 
> ...



Looks like CC2 does have some surprises, also Shark Kissame looks beast and his Ougi isn't as impossible to pull of in Storm 2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

Which is good, considering i don't play as kisame that much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2012)

Naruto v3 and Kisame specials are awesome.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Naruto's....new.....ougi.......must...not....pump....any further!



that was the stuff 

should have been in the demo!!


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok I didn't want to bring bad news but is corcerning puppet users, after playing for a while and trying out the KNJ and Cancel I can say that if you can't KNJ behind the puppeteer(Sasori, Chiyo and Kankuro) puppets are gonna have very large advantage over normal characters. The reason I say this is because of the following things.

1. Puppets don't KNJ-the just get knocked out and knocking them out is not so easy againts skilled players. 

2. Limited KNJ- We can't dodge as much as we did in storm 2.

3. Cancels- If while dodging puppets your KNJ bar is empty they can take out one bar of your life easily with continuos combos. Also cancels themselves can be used to rush the opponent to emty his KNJ bar. 

4. Air Chakra Dash- More movement for puppets :/.  

Like I said in the beggining if that is not fixed get ready to fight alot of Sasoris online.


----------



## eHav (Jan 24, 2012)

so this pretty much confirms 7 gated guy tiger ougi right? yes!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

Puppet users won't be as bas as you think, Rama.


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Puppet users won't be as bas as you think, Rama.



Is just that I really can't think of a way to counter them without the KNJ being behind the puppeteer.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know.. Rama has a good point. So far we've seen no updates from puppet users whatsoever. If they continue to stay under the dust, there's a good chance they'll catch us players all by surprise when the game's released. So far, it's a whole new ball-game for puppet users to play in terms of foul fighting.. so I'm also concerned about the status of puppet users for Generations


----------



## Saru (Jan 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I wish, this doesn't cover Madara vs Konan, does it?



That's where I predicted the game would end. Kyuubi vs Naruto/Gai vs Kisame and Konan vs Tobi happened simultaneously IIRC. No confirmation yet.

And they better have fixed guard kunai with puppets. That shit is ridiculous.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'm dizzy with jizz  Everything about Kisame now is simply bliss. He went from backwater in Storm 1 to badass barracuda in Generations
> 
> Naruto's ougi, is fucking amazing, downright baffling, I was truly impressed. There's going to be a lot of interesting match-ups of battles to try out now
> 
> ...



If Gai will get updated, his Jutsu should be Asakujaku instead of that horrible Dynamic Entry.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree.

Lee needs a better jutsu, I loved using him too, just that bothered me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2012)

So the Naruto character V3 has as his Ougi the Senpou: Choudama Rasen Tarengan. It sure looked awesome, I like the way they made it. First attack is the feint so that when the smoke clears he already entered Sage Mode and created enough clones to perform the attack. Although he still has to make that same attack in Sage Mode but in the manga's real time world and not inside his own mind, it is still a pretty darn cool looking Ougi. 

Kisame's Awakening looks good too. Still crossing fingers for playable Awakenings, but that might be too hopeful for now.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Naruto's....new.....ougi.......must...not....pump....any further!



All you wankers!!!! 

*reaches for my towel* :ho


Gosh I have been practising with the demo so much, and going back to Storm 2 right after that! I can't stop!!!!!


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder if they will have Ougi's for awakened mode again? I missed being able to do Hidden Lotus with Lee  Also I hope they made 8 gate Lee's moves as fast as they were in NUNS1, I loved the way he would vanish from sight when he did combos.


----------



## Sera (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> They have. They always say they cannot reply to every single message sent via facebook/twitter/any other mass communication's website, but they're always sure to read every notice they get, whether it will be implemented in Generations or saved for future games (most likely Storm 3)



Nice! That's good then.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 25, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Liked it overall. Tobi was kinda hard but not too bad. Although they should have tried to make naruto have his clothes like in the stills(no headband and shoes) that would be a good alternate. I do agree though that the anime stills are a boring way to tell the story.However, it's no big deal. Plus all this was probably for demo purposes.



Tobi was the easiest for me, actually. At the end, I got his health low enough to the point where you couldn't see it. So I decided to just throw a shuriken to kill him for laughs. But he teleported above me right before I threw the shuriken. So he dropped dead to the ground. The end result was funnier than expected.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

I really don't want to be a downer, but I'm already tired of seeing the same 5-10 characters used online.

I think this game needs an all random mode for ranked matches. This would be way more fun, versatile and would also prevent spamming. My friends and I always pick random and it's crazy how much fun that actually is. You appreciate the cool middle tier characters like Zabuza or Kiba more and it also makes the really cool characters special, because you don't see them in every stupid match. In my opinion this makes the game way more interesting.

Unfortunately this idea is too good to become reality and this game will probably become a pain in the ass again, at least online.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Vyse said:


> I really don't want to be a downer, but I'm already tired of seeing the same 5-10 characters used online.
> 
> I think this game needs an all random mode for ranked matches. This would be way more fun, versatile and would also prevent spamming. My friends and I always pick random and it's crazy how much fun that actually is. You appreciate the cool middle tier characters like Zabuza or Kiba more and it also makes the really cool characters special, because you don't see them in every stupid match. In my opinion this makes the game way more interesting.



5-10 characters from over 75 to choose from? I don't think that will be likely. There's a huge arsenal of characters now to pick/main for many interesting matches, I even think CC2 needs to make a Top 5 instead of a Top 3, now. And the players that are half as decent at this game can beat those who use top-tiers characters with mid-tiers easily.

But you made a good point about the randomizing thing. We should have another online mode where everything is randomized, keeping you on your toes and really testing your "jack of all trades".


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> 5-10 characters from over 75 to choose from? I don't think that will be likely. There's a huge arsenal of characters now to pick/main for many interesting matches, I even think CC2 needs to make a Top 5 instead of a Top 3, now. And the players that are half as decent at this game can beat those who use top-tiers characters with mid-tiers easily.
> 
> But you made a good point about the randomizing thing. We should have another online mode where everything is randomized, keeping you on your toes and really testing your "jack of all trades".



I used to think like you before Storm 2 came out. That game also had roughly 50 characters and I thought that it probably is very likely to meet a lot of Suigetsus and Kakuzus online, because people like those characters in the anime/manga and thus want to play with them and are just in it for the fun, right? Like hell they are.

Basically every match I fought online was against Kirin Sasuke, Sage Naruto and Deidara. It became stale after only a few hours. People like you and the other members of this forum and the general more, let's say, 'sophisticated' Naruto fans probably switch it up quite a lot between their favourite characters. But unfortunately the majority consists of 13 year old kids that want to win no matter what und therefore exploit the game in any way they can and thus ruin the fun for people like us.

That's the way I see it anyway. The best way of dealing with that is probably to have the standard ranked match mode in addition to an all random mode with two different sets of statistics. That way everyone would be happy.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone hoping for masked Madara to be actually masked Madara and not just tobi's awakening is going to be severely dissapointed. If you pay close attention to when you defeat Tobi his art changes after he is beaten. The sharingan goes away and his head tilts in a much less menacing position. He actually goes from looking like masked Madara to looking like Tobi. It's heartbreaking. I've seen a screenshot of this on a different forum.


----------



## G (Jan 25, 2012)

Since i only have a Xbox i havent played Storm 1.
So i watched some moveset videos of the PTS characters.
I think im gonna main PTS Tenten lol.

Also.. Seeing what happened in the latest chapter, i think for Storm 3, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



KCM Naruto should be its own character with Biju mode as the awakening.


----------



## GunX2 (Jan 25, 2012)

My Main concern for generations were how they were going to treat Kisame. It seems now they finally made him an upper tier charchter instead of the slow sword wielding and slow build up special.

Generations is going to be epic.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn, I'm really starting to understand how much of a Storm 2.5 this game is, because Storm 3 is GOING TO BE BADASSSSSSS  (I'm sorry, I'm having Latest Chapter Fever )



Nan Desu Ka said:


> Anyone hoping for masked Madara to be actually masked Madara and not just tobi's awakening is going to be severely dissapointed. If you pay close attention to when you defeat Tobi his art changes after he is beaten. The sharingan goes away and his head tilts in a much less menacing position. He actually goes from looking like masked Madara to looking like Tobi. It's heartbreaking. I've seen a screenshot of this on a different forum.



Really? I didn't quite concentrate on the art after he dies. Well, you could also think of it as there being 2 Tobis, because there's just about 2 of everybody in this game, excluding some obvious people. The way the story is going, we're going to have to have a Serious Tobi, plus the fact that cc2 said they still have more characters to introduce (Gai I'm 90% sure, Serious Tobi I'm 65% sure, and Kabutomaru I'm undecided). But as you're saying, there could also be a chance that he's not in it at all..



Vyse said:


> I used to think like you before Storm 2 came out. That game also had roughly 50 characters and I thought that it probably is very likely to meet a lot of Suigetsus and Kakuzus online, because people like those characters in the anime/manga and thus want to play with them and are just in it for the fun, right? Like hell they are.
> 
> Basically every match I fought online was against Kirin Sasuke, Sage Naruto and Deidara. It became stale after only a few hours. People like you and the other members of this forum and the general more, let's say, 'sophisticated' Naruto fans probably switch it up quite a lot between their favourite characters. But unfortunately the majority consists of 13 year old kids that want to win no matter what und therefore exploit the game in any way they can and thus ruin the fun for people like us.
> 
> That's the way I see it anyway. The best way of dealing with that is probably to have the standard ranked match mode in addition to an all random mode with two different sets of statistics. That way everyone would be happy.



Mind me asking how long you played Storm 2 for? I've gotten your reply thousands of times. But it's quite simply, really.. When Storm 2 came out, everyone chose Sage Mode Naruto, Deidara, Kirin Sasuke, Minato, etc etc.. But as the competition progressed, these characters ran out of steam as they were becoming quite easy to beat. As I said, most people with any sort of decency at the game can defeat Sage Naruto or any of those guys pretty easily (in fact, I don't even consider Sage Naruto high-tier, having little to no difficulty defeating him at all). Yeah, there's going to be a lot of 5 year old kids trying to choose the best players, but Generations is going to turn out differently from Storm 2, that's what all these corrections are for, (hell, look at the demo). A lot of foul play has been nerfed so worrying about problems in Generations are rather slim. The only thing I'm worried about are puppet users because nothing about them has been announced


----------



## Sera (Jan 25, 2012)

Latest chapter means Storm 3 will be amazing. :33


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2012)

Ugh latest chapter

I saw this in DBZ 10 years ago


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Damn, I'm really starting to understand how much of a Storm 2.5 this game is, because Storm 3 is GOING TO BE BADASSSSSSS  (I'm sorry, I'm having Latest Chapter Fever )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure. Most of the time I played Storm 2 against friends offline but I stopped playing it online when I got the platinum trophy, which included getting all the online titles, so I did spend quite some time there, let me say two months?

Also, I don't doubt that you are right. But my point is: It's just not _fun_ playing against the same characters with the same bullshit characters _every_ time. The Naruto universe is full with awesome characters and seeing them coming to life is the whole fun of these games. You may beat the same 5 characters easily, but beating them is not fun, if that's all you're doing. (And what's even less fun: I lost most of the time, because I always play random characters.)

But again, I don't doubt you're right and people will eventually use other characters. But I'm afraid they will never use more than 20% of the whole roster, which is a shame. I want to have matches like: Shikamaru vs. Obito and after that Kakuzu vs. Second Hokage. And after that another random pairing. That versatility is the whole fun for me.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Vyse said:


> Sure. Most of the time I played Storm 2 against friends offline but I stopped playing it online when I got the platinum trophy, which included getting all the online titles, so I did spend quite some time there, let me say two months?
> 
> Also, I don't doubt that you are right. But my point is: It's just not _fun_ playing against the same characters with the same bullshit characters _every_ time. The Naruto universe is full with awesome characters and seeing them coming to life is the whole fun of these games. You may beat the same 5 characters easily, but beating them is not fun, if that's all you're doing. (And what's even less fun: I lost most of the time, because I always play random characters.)
> 
> But again, I don't doubt you're right and people will eventually use other characters. But I'm afraid they will never use more than 20% of the whole roster, which is a shame. I want to have matches like: Shikamaru vs. Obito and after that Kakuzu vs. Second Hokage. And after that another random pairing. That versatility is the whole fun for me.



You doubt I'm right but you don't play online very often.. Are you judging your experience from the short duration you've played online? You should try popping in Storm 2 again and see how the trends have changed. I've played Storm 2 online from the moment it came out to this day and I see changes all the time. If you're going to play people with about 200 BP, then of course you're going to see the common top-tiers, because those new players have to get through all those moments of play, but when you get to the higher levels you'll see constant changes.

Why shouldn't you play a match like Shikamaru vs Obito? Why shouldn't you encounter a Kakuzu vs Nidaime Hokage? There are times in Storm 2 where I choose nothing but my #1 main (Tsunade) and every match I get is with a completely different character. Every 10 matches would only have the repetition of about 2-3 of the same chars. By the way, Storm 2 had exactly 44 characters, and I saw most of them playable all the time (the most arguable character is Lars, as he was quite unpopular/rare to see).

And if you feel the person you're going to fight is too repetitive with his characters, look at his top 3 before playing. (I look at top 3 about 99.9% of the time to avoid puppet users ). Again, I doubt that's really gonna be a problem in Generations, with the huge roster to experiment with, but seeing as you're in doubt.. by all means you can ask someone else as a reference, Rama for example, who has played online quite a lot would tell you the same thing, I bet.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion-kun, you sound like a pro


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You doubt I'm right but you don't play online very often.. Are you judging your experience from the short duration you've played online? You should try popping in Storm 2 again and see how the trends have changed. I've played Storm 2 online from the moment it came out to this day and I see changes all the time. If you're going to play people with about 200 BP, then of course you're going to see the common top-tiers, because those new players have to get through all those moments of play, but when you get to the higher levels you'll see constant changes.
> 
> Why shouldn't you play a match like Shikamaru vs Obito? Why shouldn't you encounter a Kakuzu vs Nidaime Hokage? There are times in Storm 2 where I choose nothing but my #1 main (Tsunade) and every match I get is with a completely different character. Every 10 matches would only have the repetition of about 2-3 of the same chars. By the way, Storm 2 had exactly 44 characters, and I saw most of them playable all the time (the most arguable character is Lars, as he was quite unpopular/rare to see).
> 
> And if you feel the person you're going to fight is too repetitive with his characters, look at his top 3 before playing. (I look at top 3 about 99.9% of the time to avoid puppet users ). Again, I doubt that's really gonna be a problem in Generations, with the huge roster to experiment with, but seeing as you're in doubt.. by all means you can ask someone else as a reference, Rama for example, who has played online quite a lot would tell you the same thing, I bet.



No, you misread my earlier post. I *don't* doubt that you are right. You obviously have more experience than me, so why wouldn't you be?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Shinobi'd. Did you edit your post in the blink of an eye or am I seeing things?


----------



## Vyse (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Shinobi'd. Did you edit your post in the blink of an eye or am I seeing things?



I'm afraid you're seeing things.

Anyway, let's just hope for a less frustrating online experience for me in Generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah, my sincerest apologies then 

But yes, here's to better online quality in Generations. You're all going to need it if you dare to face me


----------



## G (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Aeion-kun, you sound like a pro



That's because he is


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, is that so?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

G said:


> That's because he is



They already know 



Little Neko said:


> Oh, is that so?



What's this, another peasant challenger?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> They already know
> 
> 
> 
> What's this, another peasant challenger?


Aeion-kun, you're calling me a peasant? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm not even challenging you... I was impressed.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2012)

Today's naruto chapter........


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

If only this version of Naruto could be in the game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait for the next scan/update of Generations. Meanwhile Storm 3 just keeps looking more awesome with each day that passes, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Aeion-kun, you're calling me a peasant?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hehe, I'm sorry. My competitiveness gets me carried away. It runs through my veins, every living or dead cell in my body, it tends to leak out sometimes 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Today's naruto chapter........





Skywalker said:


> If only this version of Naruto could be in the game.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Can't wait for the next scan/update of Generations. Meanwhile Storm 3 just keeps looking more awesome with each day that passes, if you know what I mean.



I wonder how CC2 is going to manage on "balancing" this more and more as the manga goes by


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2012)

I can imagine what CC2 would have in store for storm 3.....d'em boss battles full of bijuu's. :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

We'll have like,9 Narutos


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't forget more sasukes.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

We could have one Naruto with customizable jutsu, ougi, and awakenings, that'd save space.


----------



## Saru (Jan 25, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> We could have one Naruto with customizable jutsu, ougi, and awakenings, that'd save space.



I kind of like having different combos, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

True, I'm just tossing out ideas though.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nojgYDGaSTQ[/YOUTUBE]

my attempt at showing off all the combos used with the combo cancel, well didnt work out, well i wanted to use all 5 combos in one but I guess knj didnt allow, sorry for the quality used my camera.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2012)

Well so far we have a total amount of 4 Narutos in Generations. Part I Naruto, Part II Naruto, Sage Naruto and now "Naruto V3" with all those neat Kage Bunshin combos.

And that's without counting each of those characters's Awakenings. KN1, KN4, KN6 and finally KCM. If those four were accessible in the character roster then we'll have around 8 playable Narutos. For Storm 3 I think KCM Naruto will be a character of his own with 
*Spoiler*: _manga_ 



Bijuu Mode as his Awakening.




I do like the idea that Skywalker proposed about having a Naruto with a customizable moveset, more if you can include the Kage Bunshins attacks that the new Naruto displays for the Part II self. And the same thing could be said for Sage Naruto, I'd like that the Kawazu Kumite punch from the Pain arc was part of his battle moveset and also the Chou Oodama Rasengan from his fight with the Kyuubi & Kawazu Tataki.

But at the end it'll be Sasuke the one with many selfs.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 25, 2012)

Im so looking forward to this game........Senju Tobirama, the return 

Oh, I also hope they use Itachi's Housenka Tsumabeni no Jutsu..............as his Chakra Shuriken.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2012)

^too far ahead for anime for that to happen


----------



## God Hand (Jan 25, 2012)

Khris said:


> ^too far ahead for anime for that to happen



Whats the cutoff point for the game?  Up to but not including the War Arc?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

After the Gai and Kisame fight, maybe?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> Whats the cutoff point for the game?  Up to but not including the War Arc?


It seems like we'll be getting multiple story modes (possibly only Naruto, Sasuke, Haku & Zabuza, Itachi and Kakashi). Most I'm going to guess will end at the clash against Sasuke at the end of the kage summit but Naruto's will most likely end with KCM being unlocked.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 25, 2012)

Kushina seems very likely to be playable. She was in the opening shes perfect to get the Sound 4 fans back and who else we know it goes to Iland Turtle arc and Kabutomaru could be another.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2012)

About the demo, did it fix the guard bounce + support & support Knockback spam?


----------



## Pein (Jan 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kushina seems very likely to be playable. She was in the opening shes perfect to get the* Sound 4 fans* back and who else we know it goes to Iland Turtle arc and Kabutomaru could be another.



sound 4 fans act like little bitches, I hope they abandon the series.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> About the demo, did it fix the guard bounce + support & support Knockback spam?



Yep. Dashing into guard works how it did in Storm 1 now. And even a new update, dashing into a guard will eventually break it  Hell, dashing into an unguarding person will get you "HITS". I consecutively dashed into the computer 2-3 times and got about 5-6 hits  Don't know if you take damage for that..



Pein said:


> sound 4 fans act like little bitches, I hope they abandon the series.



Agreed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2012)

THANK HEAVENS!  And wow you can actually DAMAGE an unguarded opponent? CC2 really have listened to us. pek

Like i'd pass Generations over 4 characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2012)

Zatoichi said:


> Whats the cutoff point for the game?  Up to but not including the War Arc?





Skywalker said:


> After the Gai and Kisame fight, maybe?



good guess...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 26, 2012)

Sound 4 Kurenai Anko Shizune 7 characters.and we only get.10 new characters WTF who's.left Kushina or CC2 is getting hate mail Sound 4 > Young Kakashi and.Obito


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 26, 2012)

Could this troll die a slow, disease-ridden death?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 26, 2012)

Will stop being a fucking dickwad I'm serious.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 > Young Kakashi and.Obito


No. Young Kakashi and Obito are great new characters. I would have liked the Sound Four too but they'd be upgraded supports like the first two hokages. Brand new characters would have been the priority. Young Kakashi, Obito, A, Mei, Onoki, Haku, Zabuza, the new supports, Kushina (be she playable or support) and whoever else might make it. Next would be upgrades to playable characters, namely new awakenings based on newer chapters and the most recent versions of Naruto and Sasuke.

Finally upgrading old supports from the first Storm game. Given the amount of kages in this game it made sense to go with the first two hokages. The Sound Four staying supports was most likely so they could meet their deadline. If we get another Generations game (or Storm 3 includes the older characters, other than the edo tensei zombies) I'm sure that the Sound Four have a better chance of getting upgraded to playable characters. Until then it's no big deal they're not playable and at least they're there as supports.


----------



## G (Jan 26, 2012)

Why woulnd't CC2 make the Sound Four fully playable if they made the Hokages playable?
Still excited though. I'm happy enough about that Haku is playable.


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Can't wait for the next scan/update of Generations. Meanwhile Storm 3 just keeps looking more awesome with each day that passes, if you know what I mean.



When will the next announcement/update be?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

G said:


> Why woulnd't CC2 make the Sound Four fully playable if they made the Hokages playable?
> Still excited though. I'm happy enough about that Haku is playable.


Because of all the kages in this game. We've got all the other hokages including Danzo, the kages from the kage summit, Orochimaru counts as a kage and there's a chance Sage Naruto's hokage alternate will return. This game is full of kages, if any supports were going to be upgraded it's the hokages.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 Kurenai Anko Shizune 7 characters.and we only get.10 new characters WTF who's.left Kushina or CC2 is getting hate mail Sound 4 > Young Kakashi and.Obito



playing as kushina would be hot! i so want to do that!!!


----------



## Valakrie (Jan 26, 2012)

I had the opportunity to play the demo recently, and I think there are only good things that I can really say about it.

In my opinion the best aspect of the demo was the changes to the KnJ system and the changes when in relation to a character’s guard capacity. In the previous demos where I saw the KnJ bar refill, I thought the system would be for naught, but apparently it seems that you will really be forced to manage not only the amount of times that you KnJ, but also when you use it since you are limited to a specific number. For instance, in the previous games players may sometimes KnJ silly projectiles and think, “Eh, what’s the big deal?” Now, I think the system forces players to actually use their guard much more as an alternative, which interestingly enough, seems to break much faster. I think these system changes also encourage the player to rely more on evasion since they may afraid of their guard breaking (heh). Another thing that I like about this aspect is that, I feel that it may also force players to make strategic sacrifices in the sense where they may feel that it is better to take “certain” damage as opposed to completely depleting their KnJ bar. One of my small concerns is chakra usage, as since KnJ no long takes chakra (I think) chakra management may be still be easy since it refills at such a fast speed. 

My only concern when concerning these changes are projectile characters like Deidara and Tenten, as well as puppet users like Chiya and Saisori. Basically, long range characters who are able to play their game from a safe distance worry me a bit, and I personally think that in this game it wouldn’t hurt to allow players to teleport behind puppet users when you consider the cancel system and the changes to KnJ (e.g., You can KnJ after getting hit now, so it allows you get out of stupid/sticky situations). To me, this may also help fix the team gauge problem since you may not feel as though you are forced to eat a team ougi in certain situations since you can just KnJ after being hit.

On that note, the second that I was really impressed with was the cancel system, obviously. Not necessarily the system itself (It doesn’t take that much chakra to cancel, however, it doesn’t exactly give you the same payoff like multiple KnJ unless you opponent can’t KnJ themselves) but, the fact that you can cancel combos into a dash (using chakra) or cancel it into a side step without using chakra. Very clever in my opinion, as I feel that it gives the player more options when concerning their chakra usage. I honestly can’t say too much about the system, as I think the characters (Or, character, rather) in the demo didn’t really show the system’s full potential.

Well, actually, the changes to sage mode naruto were, in my opinion, a very fresh change from his previous version. His combo’s honestly seem a little longer, and I really enjoy the fact that he does rasengan to end his combos less often (One of his new combos has him doing that frog punch, cool)! I also noticed that he only throws one fuuma now when using his chakra shuriken, but the demo is incomplete so I’m not entirely sure. I think characters that create clones in their combos like Itachi and Naruto will make very good use of the canceling system. I also noticed that awakenings also share the same canceling system (thank goodness), and I think many of them can create some really interesting gameplay. 

Some other things I noticed or may be imagining:

- When you dash into someone who is guarding, you don’t bounce back, which means the silly guard bounce back+support combo should be obsolete (THANK YOU) and players will use more aggressive game-play 

- Rasengans seem track a little less and it kind of looks like their range was shortened but don’t quote me on that part.

- You can’t throw an item and immediately and chakra dash after it anymore, nor can you throw an item and follow up with a chakra shuriken. 

- Character voices changed A LOT, some for the better (Naruto, though I miss when he screamed “Rasengan!” ), some for the worse (Sakura), and some quite the same (Sai lol)

- You can hit people on the ground with chakra shurikens now, I don’t remember this being present in the previous game but I’m not sure as I haven’t played in a while

- If you side evade and throw shurikens now your character will stop briefly to recover from their movement, eliminating the weird “merry-go-round” strategy that some people used.

- Jump guard is still in the game, but since guard breaks so fast now I doubt you could spam it like in Storm 2. We will see…

I’m really looking forward to this game, and I am actually really thankful that the Japanese version is coming out earlier as it will give me time to evaluate if it has really improved for the better and is worth $60 (Still seems like a lot to me for what is provided, but if its balanced and fun then I won’t mind).


----------



## Vyse (Jan 26, 2012)

Valakrie said:


> In my opinion the best aspect of the demo was the changes to the KnJ system and the changes when in relation to a character’s guard capacity. In the previous demos where I saw the KnJ bar refill, I thought the system would be for naught, but apparently it seems that you will really be forced to manage not only the amount of times that you KnJ, but also when you use it since you are limited to a specific number. For instance, in the previous games players may sometimes KnJ silly projectiles and think, “Eh, what’s the big deal?” Now, I think the system forces players to actually use their guard much more as an alternative, which interestingly enough, seems to break much faster. I think these system changes also encourage the player to rely more on evasion since they may afraid of their guard breaking (heh). Another thing that I like about this aspect is that, I feel that it may also force players to make strategic sacrifices in the sense where they may feel that it is better to take “certain” damage as opposed to completely depleting their KnJ bar. One of my small concerns is chakra usage, as since KnJ no long takes chakra (I think) chakra management may be still be easy since it refills at such a fast speed.



Wow. I'm glad to hear that. Can you specify exactly how fast the KnJ bar recharges? Also, I don't really remember a KnJ bar in Storm 2 and where exactly is it on the screen in Generations?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2012)

G said:


> Why woulnd't CC2 make the Sound Four fully playable if they made the Hokages playable?
> Still excited though. I'm happy enough about that Haku is playable.


sadly CC2 treat the sound 4 as the Ginyu Force members excluding Captain Ginyu.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like we're getting Bee's story mode.


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder who the other four will be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> When will the next announcement/update be?



Not sure, I was just rambling a bit.  But it should be very soon since the game will be released next month. So I think it is safe to say we'll have more constant updates from now on.



Gaiash said:


> Looks like we're getting Bee's story mode.



Now that is very interesting. 

Maybe one of the other four story modes could be from Jiraiya... and maybe Danzou's too?


----------



## Sera (Jan 26, 2012)

New screens?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2012)

^Not much, but I like that screenshot showing Gaara vs A and the concept art for KCM Naruto there.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully pain is one of the other 10 characters....


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope Itachi will be updated and have tsukuyomi as his ougi and not damn ass susano'o as both his ougi and his awakening.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I wonder who the other four will be.


Well I know the site left out Haku/Zabuza which was announced pretty early that you'd get to play that arc as them. We might also get Sakura to complete the original Team 7.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hopefully pain is one of the other 10 characters....



You play as him as you rise over Amegakure and dethrone Hanzou's reign. 



Gaiash said:


> Well I know the site left out Haku/Zabuza which was announced pretty early that you'd get to play that arc as them. We might also get Sakura to complete the original Team 7.



That could be too. Her storyline would cover up her training with Tsunade during the timeskip. It'd actually be cool if CC2 developed a Boss fight between the studen and Sannin teacher, like to test all of what Part II Sakura has learned so far. Kinda like the Naruto vs Kakashi Boss fight at the beginning of Storm 2.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You play as him as you rise over Amegakure and dethrone Hanzou's reign.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be too. Her storyline would cover up her training with Tsunade during the timeskip. It'd actually be cool if CC2 developed a Boss fight between the studen and Sannin teacher, like to test all of what Part II Sakura has learned so far. Kinda like the Naruto vs Kakashi Boss fight at the beginning of Storm 2.


Plus if the story modes are split by character this would be where we get the Sasori fight.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 26, 2012)

Just checked out the new way they handle substitution. And I have to say, I love it! That's the best thing that could've happened to the franchise. I'm actually really looking forward to it now.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Kushina why did you remove me as a friend and we never fought in Storm 2?
Btw CC2 replied to my twitter post with "There are more than a few characters left"
I say.Kushina Kabutomaru Konohamaru who else? Btw Guy might have Daytime Tiger because of Kisames ultimate.


----------



## megabbaut (Jan 26, 2012)

Yo, you guys know that recent scan of Danzo? His Sharingan item might be his version of a substitution scroll.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 26, 2012)

Where is the scan of Danzo?


----------



## megabbaut (Jan 26, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Where is the scan of Danzo?


Here's the source: 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Not really a scan but w/e


----------



## Rama (Jan 26, 2012)

Vyse said:


> Wow. I'm glad to hear that. Can you specify exactly how fast the KnJ bar recharges? Also, I don't really remember a KnJ bar in Storm 2 and where exactly is it on the screen in Generations?



by my count it starts recharging by 14-15 seconds.



megabbaut said:


> Here's the source:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ive never seens this wtf, thanks for posting it tho.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 26, 2012)

holy shit thats awesome!


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 27, 2012)

So the wikipedia page for this site says it's out in the EU in March. But all the online stores are listing it as out next Friday.

I want it, but I only watch the anime. Should I wait a few months to avoid spoilers? Spoiler-free answers if poss! Sorry if it's been asked already (this thread is 428 pages long...)


----------



## Rama (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey has somebody translated what happen in the end of the demo, there was a part where it talk about online mode, there where some parts I havent seen beofre ill try to find some scans. 

Ok heres one on the new cards, they seem to have a rating system of some sort, and there are 2 types of of points Battlepoints and EXBattlepoints



[YOUTUBE]nF1-rM0q2sM[/YOUTUBE]

in this video from 17:32-17:38 is about EX Battle points which is from customizable battles I suppose.


----------



## G (Jan 27, 2012)

Fonster Mox said:


> I want it, but I only watch the anime. Should I wait a few months to avoid spoilers? Spoiler-free answers if poss! Sorry if it's been asked already (this thread is 428 pages long...)



Nah, this game doesnt have any spoilers.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2012)

^Yes it does.


----------



## Sera (Jan 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well I know the site left out Haku/Zabuza which was announced pretty early that you'd get to play that arc as them. We might also get Sakura to complete the original Team 7.



Will Minato get one?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Will Minato get one?


Well the site confirming Killer Bee's story mode mentions Minato so it seems likely.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> ^Yes it does.


Nothing really ground breaking, though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd say becoming a Super Saiyan is spoiler.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I'd say becoming a Super Saiyan is spoiler.


True, the anime will have this covered by February, anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I'd say becoming a Super Saiyan is spoiler.


It's in the show's opening if I remember correctly so if someone only watches the anime they know about it already much like the new Pokemon ending shows which of Ash's Pokemon are going to evolve soon and what the next capture is.


----------



## megabbaut (Jan 27, 2012)

Not sure if you've seen this, but Naruto has a new ougi and Kisame has his Samehada awakening.


----------



## G (Jan 27, 2012)

Seet it already.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2012)

So, who has played the japanese demo?


----------



## megabbaut (Jan 27, 2012)

Random said:


> So, who has played the japanese demo?


I did and there's still one thing that they have to fix. In the demo, while jumping Sasuke used his chakra shuriken three times...in the air. Before even touching the ground.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2012)

Really? That never happened to me.

I did find that it's extremely easier to sustitute, and i'm happy with that. I don't know what thats gonna do for online but i dont play online so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Sera (Jan 27, 2012)

I found it really easy to substitute as well, but my gauge always reached zero quickly.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 27, 2012)

What is wrong with this troll?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 27, 2012)

Back off weeaboo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2012)

i wonder what that sharingan eye Danzo have on his eventory does , a free substitution?.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Back off weeaboo


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Back off weeaboo


Answer me this, why do you post in such a manner?


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I found it really easy to substitute as well, but my gauge always reached zero quickly.



How does the gauge work, because Sasuke was substituting back to back, which made me have to substitute alot,  but niether of ours reached zero


----------



## Rama (Jan 27, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> I did and there's still one thing that they have to fix. In the demo, while jumping Sasuke used his chakra shuriken three times...in the air. Before even touching the ground.



oh yeah, I notice that too but at least they change his annoying chakra shuriken in storm 2.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 28, 2012)

Why does that Mario guy harass me?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does that Mario guy harass me?



Probably has something to do with the sound 4 thing.


----------



## Sera (Jan 28, 2012)

Random said:


> How does the gauge work, because Sasuke was substituting back to back, which made me have to substitute alot,  but niether of ours reached zero



I don't know.  That is odd though because I substitute a lot and mine went down quickly. Then you have to avoid close combat because you have no subs left.


----------



## Motochika (Jan 28, 2012)

Played the demo last night and while I was disappointing at the fact that I only got to play as Naruto and not any new characters. I will say that I did like the new moves they added to Sage Naruto. I had trouble with the substituting since it's not simply based on the guard button. Also breaking guards seems almost too easy now.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does that Mario guy harass me?



It's Aeion-sama you dimwit


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does that Mario guy harass me?



With your rude comments telling other people they suck and to get back to the kitchen? Trolling the thread and flamebaiting?

This has nothing to do with the sound 4, you're just an obnoxious annoying, fail-troll


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2012)

^His username is a contradiction to the idiocy he's been sprouting about in this thread.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 28, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I don't know.  That is odd though because I substitute a lot and mine went down quickly. Then you have to avoid close combat because you have no subs left.



Haven't played the demo, but from pure observation I think it comes from not using substitution for long periods of time mid-battle.

Not using subs for long stretches mean your sub gauge recovers. It recovers by voluntarily or involuntarily avoiding Subbing for a while.

I also think that easing the timing of substitution was for done for 3 things:

1. To allow players to substitute out of a greater number of different attacks (ultimates, team ultimates, knockbacks).

2. Making players choose when to take damage, and when to sub to recover.

3. Punishing the overuse of subbing because now it's extremely easy to abuse at any given moment (It's enticing since you can now use it for everything).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2012)

The fun thing is that if you know your opponent is going to sub, you can cancel your combo and hit him just when he lands behind you.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 28, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Haven't played the demo, but from pure observation I think it comes from not using substitution for long periods of time mid-battle.
> 
> Not using subs for long stretches mean your sub gauge recovers. It recovers by voluntarily or involuntarily avoiding Subbing for a while.
> 
> ...


I'll enjoy yet hate this at times. I think it was a good move though


----------



## Sera (Jan 28, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Haven't played the demo, but from pure observation I think it comes from not using substitution for long periods of time mid-battle.
> 
> Not using subs for long stretches mean your sub gauge recovers. It recovers by voluntarily or involuntarily avoiding Subbing for a while.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I like it because it makes everything more tactical. Should be fun!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope comrade Stalin throws you in the Gulag.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2012)

^ I hope no one else is confused as to why I dislike this guy?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2012)

Aeion, put him on your ignore list.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 28, 2012)

Aeion wait I'm sorry I was an ass I have news though. There's 1 character I want more than Sound 4...............Kushina Uzumaki. CC2 confirmed a new JUMP scan Monday which in Japan time.is tomorrow.


----------



## Motochika (Jan 28, 2012)

Kushina is kinda redundant as a playable character though. I mean the she was barely in the story and when she was there wasn't a display of abilities.


----------



## Saru (Jan 28, 2012)

Kushina? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why CC2 doesn't take North American fans' requests seriously.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 29, 2012)

HEY GUYS LETS SPAM CC2'S FB PAGE TO ADD MOAR PLAYABLE CHARACTERS LIKE ANBU KAKASHI, HINABI, KONOHAMARU, UDON, IRUKA, EBIZU, TEUCHI, GUREN, YUKIMARU, THE 30 YEAR OLD GENIN, ETC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Hey you forgot Naruko  Harem no jutsu


----------



## Rama (Jan 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> HEY GUYS LETS SPAM CC2'S FB PAGE TO ADD MOAR PLAYABLE CHARACTERS LIKE ANBU KAKASHI, HINABI, KONOHAMARU, UDON, IRUKA, EBIZU, TEUCHI, GUREN, YUKIMARU, THE 30 YEAR OLD GENIN, ETC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lets ask them to add Rikudou Sennin lol, but for 1 special edition only for me, the Rikkudo Sennin has infinite life, can kill you in one hit and if my opponenet rage quit his psn account gets deleted, sound like a sweet deal to me.


----------



## Valakrie (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually think Kushina being playable is possible, but only as support of course. Assuming that the team bonus thing is still in the game, I could remove Pain from my team and replace him with Kushina in order to get a team bonus like, "One Big Family". 

Quick question, does anyone know if awakenings can still break your guard in three hits? I couldn't test it against the AI since they just kept subbing out of my stuff, but I am hoping that with the changes to the system, this aspect would be removed in order to make awakenings more reasonable since you can't just sub forever anymore (Otherwise, I think they would break the game, and arguably some already did in the previous game). On that note, I think with the limited KnJ feature, many characters' throws will finally be very practical once the opponent's KnJ bar is depleted (Crappy one's like Orochimaru and Snake Sasuke first come to mind).


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> HEY GUYS LETS SPAM CC2'S FB PAGE TO ADD MOAR PLAYABLE CHARACTERS LIKE ANBU KAKASHI, HINABI, KONOHAMARU, UDON, IRUKA, EBIZU, TEUCHI, GUREN, YUKIMARU, THE 30 YEAR OLD GENIN, ETC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I would actually love to see Guren. She is my favorite filler character but she hasnt been in any Naruto game that I have seen.


----------



## megabbaut (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this a fake? 
I hope yes...lol


----------



## Rama (Jan 29, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> Is this a fake?
> I hope yes...lol



yes is fake you can tell the edited parts in Lars picture


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> Is this a fake?
> I hope yes...lol



Poor Lars. He gets no love


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 29, 2012)

I request Kamina as a guest character


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I request Kamina as a guest character


He'd be too hax.


----------



## Rama (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I request Kamina as a guest character



The game would explode due to his epicness lol


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 29, 2012)

A Challenger appears: Goku!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> I request Ben Tennyson as a guest character


fixed.


----------



## G (Jan 29, 2012)

wtf         .


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 29, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> fixed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> fixed.



 **


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we should get back on topic before someone complains again.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> fixed.


*Generator Rex Ben*
Ok fair enough.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I think we should get back on topic before someone complains again.



I still wasn't here when that happened...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I still wasn't here when that happened...


When we do this for about 10 more pages, you'll see.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2012)

And the voyage begins


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2012)

Wasn't there suppose to be a scan today, or was it tomorrow?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're referring to troll then the.. sources that said so are nothing but trollish wastes of life


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 29, 2012)

So is Edo MADARA, The edo jins, and orokabuto confirmed? What about new 9 tails mode naruto?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 29, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> fixed.



Why the fuck not


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> If you're referring to troll then the.. sources that said so are nothing but trollish wastes of life



Oh Well i guess i got my hopes up for nothin. I also guess that i cant trust what most people say here, but i really should have known that already



> So is Edo MADARA, The edo jins, and orokabuto confirmed? What about new 9 tails mode naruto?


None of that stuff has happened in the anime yet (except for Kabutomaru). If they tried to keep up with the manga, they would never finish the game


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> So is Edo MADARA, The edo jins, and orokabuto confirmed? What about new 9 tails mode naruto?



Whoa there, this game is only going up to the introduction of the war. The latest characters that will get in are KCM Naruto, Samehada Kisame, 7th Gate Guy, and maybe Moses no Jutsu Konan/Izanagi Tobi.



Random said:


> Oh Well i guess i got my hopes up for nothin. I also guess that i cant trust what most people say here, but i really should have known that already



Nah, 95% of what people say on here are true, because they have links/references to back it up.. But there's only one person here who likes to troll this thread and it's that "Flames of Youth 4ever" guy or whatever


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> So is Edo MADARA, The edo jins, and orokabuto confirmed? What about new 9 tails mode naruto?


Last minute additions? Hardly, if they kept post-poning the game for new manga content it'll never come out. KCM Naruto is going to be in the anime shortly while most of your suggestions were added to the manga while the game was in progress. Naruto's new form was last week, how in the name of Arceus are they going to have that in this game?

Kabutochimaru might have a chance.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> When do you think Bijuu Mode Naruto will enter the anime?



So these games are based off anime and manga? As far as timelines go?

Bijuu Mode Naruto should be in the anime in the summer if they don't start showing filler. The war arc is about to start in the anime and naruto should be entered shortly.


----------



## Rama (Jan 30, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> So these games are based off anime and manga? As far as timelines go?
> 
> Bijuu Mode Naruto should be in the anime in the summer if they don't start showing filler. The war arc is about to start in the anime and naruto should be entered shortly.



Thats way too early, bijuu mode will probably be in 2 years


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rama said:


> Thats way too early, bijuu mode will probably be in 2 years



2 Years?
only if they do fillers and take breaks. If each episode = 2-3 manga chapters, it will happen sooner than you think. Again this is assuming there not going to give us fillers


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> 2 Years?
> only if they do fillers and take breaks. If each episode = 2-3 manga chapters, it will happen sooner than you think. Again this is assuming there not going to give us fillers



I think you just need to slow down. Majority of the characters you mentioned won't be shown either until Storm 3, or an unlikely Generations 2.

If they just made DLCs for every new character that showed up, they would have stopped at Storm 1 and just made DLCs for all the Shippuden characters

And you must not know Naruto if you think that there is even a faint possibility that there won't be fillers.

Not trying to come at your neck or anything, just trying to get you to face reality.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 30, 2012)

what wrong wanting to see the Nine Tails being thrown to space by Way Big?


----------



## megabbaut (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL have you guys seen this what sasori can do in storm 2?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> waht wrong wanting to se the Nine Tails being thrown to space by Way Big?



Ben Tennyson isn't worthy enough to act as a guest character in this game.
We even have a smiley dedicated to Kamina 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He isn't even nearly as epic as Boota. 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamina just shits on this guy 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Even the Squirtle Squad agrees


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> LOL have you guys seen this what sasori can do in storm 2?




Holy shit that's even worse than what I used to encounter online


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Ben Tennyson isn't worthy enough to act as a guest character in this game.
> We even have a smiley dedicated to Kamina



Even Awesome characters like Kamina stand no chance against these two badasses.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Even Awesome characters like Kamina stand no chance against these two badasses.



That just further justifies Ben Tennyson's *shit tier* position


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

He's lower than Shit-Tier if you think about it.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> He's lower than Shit-Tier now that you mention it.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Even Awesome characters like Kamina stand no chance against these two badasses.


those guys sucks.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> those guys sucks.



At least they're better than Ben Tennyson IMO


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Great minds think alike



Damn straight.  Even the Earth's worms cannot handle our talents.



Linkdarkside said:


> those guys sucks.



You've never watched Akira have you?


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn straight.  Even the Earth's worms cannot handle our talents.
> 
> 
> 
> You've never watched Akira have you?



I recognized these guys but I forgot the anime name. I never watched Akita but its pretty much the pioneer for shounen jump amirite?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually its not really a shonen jump title, its a seinen manga/anime that was considered a masterpiece during the 80's (still is currently). I'd advise you give it a shot, its really worth your naked eye's exposure.


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Actually its not really a shonen jump title, its a seinen manga/anime that was considered a masterpiece during the 80's (still is currently). I'd advise you give it a shot, its really worth your naked eye's exposure.



Yeah but what I meant was that Akira was a huge rolemode for the next gen animes because of its break through formula and such


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep, d'em lip-snynching animations.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn straight.  Even the Earth's worms cannot handle our talents.
> 
> 
> 
> You've never watched Akira have you?


yeah i have but Akira character design sucks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Bullshit, the character designs are unique and well-recieved. 

I hope i'm not getting too off topic with this...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I hope i'm not getting too off topic with this...


You crossed that line awhile ago.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Good.  So where's the new scan we were suppost to get?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2012)

If King Bradley ever stepped foot in this game, you'd all die without even knowing you died


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> what wrong wanting to see the Nine Tails being thrown to space by Way Big?


No. I like classic Ben 10 and the Generator Rex crossover but that would just be stupid even for fanart.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 30, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> LOL have you guys seen this what sasori can do in storm 2?



I've only happen to run into one of these players once. They also had the turbo KnJ on top of that. I was kinda speechless  .


----------



## valerian (Jan 30, 2012)

Kamina's glasses > Kamina


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jan 30, 2012)

valerian said:


> Kamina's glasses > Kamina


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> If King Bradley ever stepped foot in this game, you'd all die without even knowing you died



Before or after Lord Akira steps in and curb-stomps Bradley before he lifts a finger? :ho


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

All this talk about Kamina as if he's some god. Pfft. He's overrated. He's entertaining but his awesomeness doesn't hold a candle up to Sol Badguy, Dio Brando,  Jotaro Kujo, Demon Eyes Kyo, Hazama, Hakumen(I fucking dare you to say otherwise right here. Badass lines, Badass theme song, Badass character design, essentially bad ass everything.) Ragna, and more. 

Yes, I watched TTGL. I just don't really like Kamina as much as others, infact I like Simon more by the end of the series.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> All this talk about Kamina as if he's some god. Pfft. He's overrated. He's entertaining but his awesomeness doesn't hold a candle up to Tetsuo Shima, Lord Akira,  Kaneda, Kei, Colonel, Chiyoko(I fucking dare you to say otherwise right here. Badass lines, Badass theme song, Badass character design, essentially bad ass everything.) Yamagata, and more.
> 
> Akira-verse solos all



Thats right.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats right.



I'm not much of a gamer but, after reading those Akira praise comments from you Senju. I can finally die like another man (no homo).


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Before or after Lord Akira steps in and curb-stomps Bradley before he lifts a finger? :ho



Before Akira realizes he's dead before he even begins his step *and* after he watches his body die before it hits the ground from his already-emanating ghost


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Before Akira realizes he's dead before he even begins his step *and* after he watches his body die before it hits the ground from his already-emanating ghost


In which both scenerio's are of no use once Bradley finds himself caught in Lord Akira's physchokenisis which lead to getting shoved against a pin through the chest, then as Lord Akira scoffs Bradley's talents as pure hype he preceeds to mind rape his skull into exploding bits of bloody skin layers agonizing Bradley into begging forgiveness until losing every little speck of breath that the half-homonculous Tart ever had.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 30, 2012)

Wtf CC2 said they misread JUMP schedule no reveal well next week probally.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No. I like classic Ben 10 and the Generator Rex crossover but that would just be stupid even for fanart.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xatHYcP9qo4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtMwd904wgY[/YOUTUBE]

in other news Ben Tennyson share the same VA whit Sasuke and Charmcaster share the same VA whit Tayuya.

but really lets get on topic.

no guest characters please


----------



## valerian (Jan 30, 2012)

Lord Genome > Kamina


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2012)

it sad that Garuto ended up whit a taijutsu moveset.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> In which both scenerio's are of no use once Bradley finds himself caught in Lord Akira's physchokenisis which lead to getting shoved against a pin through the chest, then as Lord Akira scoffs Bradley's talents as pure hype he preceeds to mind rape his skull into exploding bits of bloody skin layers agonizing Bradley into begging forgiveness until losing every little speck of breath that the half-homonculous Tart ever had.



And then Akira would momentarily wake from his delusion at the 8th Gate of Hell as Satan reminds him he died 20 minutes ago when that first neuron didn't even have enough time to attempt to send a surge of electricity down its axis to the next neuron to activate his motor senses before Bradley so swiftly killed him as he thought about the 200 alternatives he could have done while  avoiding/enduring Asura's Akira's wrath.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And then Akira would momentarily wake from his delusion at the 8th Gate of Hell as Satan reminds him he died 20 minutes ago when that first neuron didn't even have enough time to attempt to send a surge of electricity down its axis to the next neuron to activate his motor senses before Bradley so swiftly killed him as he thought about the 200 alternatives he could have done while  avoiding/enduring Asura's Akira's wrath.



Which ends in failure as soon as Akira shows Satan his dick Jiraiya's Porn book(:ho), thus instantly prompting Satan to revive Akira back to Earth along with Gaining the power to make his Enemy Spontaneously Combust from the Inside out. As soon As Lord Akira arrives back to Earth he Force Pins Bradley's Legs to the ground even after Bradley let his carelessness get the better of him, Akira then forces one of Bradley's swords out and pins his legs/arms down, walks over to his face, takes a piss all over him, and Instantly burns his body to ashes until there is no skin layer left to shit upon. Akira later desposes his body in white trash and takes the title of "King".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

Omg CC2 Twitter said that the japanese didn't care about the sound 4 not being playable as much as the u.s.


----------



## Rama (Jan 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Omg CC2 Twitter said that the japanese didn't care about the sound 4 not being playable as much as the u.s.



wait the Japanese fans?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

So question for those in the know, will there be huge differences between the power scale between part 1 and part 2 chars.

For example, if part 1 base naruto hits you with a rasengen, it's not going to take as much power as part 2 base naruto's is, is it?


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2012)

What the hell is this


----------



## Si Style (Jan 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Omg CC2 Twitter said that the japanese didn't care about the sound 4 not being playable as much as the u.s.



Not that surprising really - they hold characters in a wholly different esteem.
Look how much they love Iruka. No one in the west gives a fuck about Iruka.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

Rama said:


> wait the Japanese fans?



Yep. 



> CC2 Twitter guy:
> 
> "Hope the next reveal will make you say "Yeah!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Neko (Jan 31, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Not that surprising really - they hold characters in a wholly different esteem.
> Look how much they love Iruka. No one in the west gives a fuck about Iruka.



Maybe that's because the Japanese really like dolphins  (Iruka means "dolphin" in Japanese)


----------



## Rama (Jan 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yep.



 maybe thats why they didn't add them.  Still I don't understand Japanese love for Iruka, his character design is boring imo.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

Iruka is a joke on all aspects of his life. Sound 4 follow that conclusion. CC2 needs to come to terms that we have a lot of over-hysterical people in the U.S that will complain just about anything..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

Rama said:


> maybe thats why they didn't add them.  Still I don't understand Japanese love for Iruka, his character design is boring imo.


Probably due to his being close to Naruto. And I say that because that's all there is they could like about him.

Now western audiences at least have...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPzxHWre4M8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Iruka is a joke on all aspects of his life. Sound 4 follow that conclusion. CC2 needs to come to terms that we have a lot of over-hysterical people in the U.S that will complain just about anything..



But the sound 4 "complete" the generations theme of this game!!!!!  Sound 4 >>>>>>>>>> Gameplay mechanics! 

Yeah i can see CC2 not bothering to read our feedbacks again in the next storm game, at first when they mentioned that most of the U.S. messages where just about "MOAR CHARACTERZ" i thought that was wrong....but now i really do agree with them on that notion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Omg CC2 Twitter said that the japanese didn't care about the sound 4 not being playable as much as the u.s.


more fail from japan, what a surprise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

^The place where same people that are developing Generations live.....


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But the sound 4 "complete" the generations theme of this game!!!!!  Sound 4 >>>>>>>>>> Gameplay mechanics!
> 
> Yeah i can see CC2 not bothering to read our feedbacks again in the next storm game, at first when they mentioned that most of the U.S. messages where just about "MOAR CHARACTERZ" i thought that was wrong....but now i really do agree with them on that notion.


On that note I finally found the irrational "Sound 4 should be in the game" posts on Facebook. You guys were right, they are annoying. I get wanting them, I wanted them, but what's done is done and there are plenty of other things to enjoy about the game.

Seriously they're acting like four characters from their wishlist not making it ruins the game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> On that note I finally found the irrational "Sound 4 should be in the game" posts on Facebook. You guys were right, they are annoying. I get wanting them, I wanted them, but what's done is done and there are plenty of other things to enjoy about the game.
> 
> Seriously they're acting like four characters from their wishlist not making it ruins the game.



That and CC2 are apparently nothing but money-grubbing trolls who never gave a damn about fan feedbacks &cough*OnlineTournaments* and are just making the "same shit like" storm 2 but with DLC + more characters. 

Also i heard that there's 1000 tweets for the Sound 4.


----------



## Lishenron (Jan 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That and CC2 are apparently nothing but money-grubbing trolls who never gave a damn about fan feedbacks &cough*OnlineTournaments* and are just making the "same shit like" storm 2 but with DLC + more characters.
> 
> Also i heard that there's 1000 tweets for the Sound 4.



With the gameplay balances and improvements they've made  to this game, addition of survival mode, unlimited time on Online mode(IIRC?), as well as tournament modes....

This game has actually hyped me up.  I don't really mind if the story mode of this game isn't really good, or if a few characters are missing..but the improvements and additions Cc2 made, more than make up for it imo


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

So question for those in the know, will there be huge differences between the power scale between part 1 and part 2 chars.

For example, if part 1 base naruto hits you with a rasengen, it's not going to take as much power as part 2 base naruto's is, is it?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

1000 tweets?

I don't want to live in this world anymore


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> So question for those in the know, will there be huge differences between the power scale between part 1 and part 2 chars.
> 
> For example, if part 1 base naruto hits you with a rasengen, it's not going to take as much power as part 2 base naruto's is, is it?



No. That doesn't make any sense. All jutsus and ougis will do the same damage on the same terms. (i.e awakenings will obviously do more damage than norms, but all awakenings will do equal damage with each other)


----------



## Rama (Jan 31, 2012)

Im surprised you guys havent talk about Ex Battles that much, its basically cuztomizable matches but its maybe for friends only, hope not.  Anyway my list of thing I want in ExBattle are: 

1. Awakening Matches

2. Choosing Items

3. Choose Handicap damage for both players. I want match with Aeion with the lowest percentage of damage and infinite timer. 

4. Other options

 A. Yes or No Ultimates
 B. Yes or No Jutsus
 C. Yes or No Guard
 D. Yes or No KNj


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> No. That doesn't make any sense. All jutsus and ougis will do the same damage on the same terms. (i.e awakenings will obviously do more damage than norms, but all awakenings will do equal damage with each other)



how come it does not make sense? it's obvious P2 naruto rasengen would be stronger than P1 Naruto otherwise the power scaling wouldn't make sense


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 31, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Not that surprising really - they hold characters in a wholly different esteem.
> Look how much they love Iruka. No one in the west gives a fuck about Iruka.


I wonder how CC2 were taking in character requests? It seems like they were just going for favorites if they going with the Japanese opinions.

This is a game and CC2 should able to dictate what goes in not just by fan love, but what game actually needs in it. They should've went by characters important to the series instead of just what Japanese people want or hate.


jplaya2023 said:


> So question for those in the know, will there be huge differences between the power scale between part 1 and part 2 chars.
> 
> For example, if part 1 base naruto hits you with a rasengen, it's not going to take as much power as part 2 base naruto's is, is it?


You need to think less like a Naruto fan, and more like a gamer.

Do you really think the guys that make this game are going make younger characters weaker than their older counterparts? This is fighting game, not just a Naruto game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> how come it does not make sense? it's obvious P2 naruto rasengen would be stronger than P1 Naruto otherwise the power scaling wouldn't make sense


Except this is a fighting game, it's not about power scaling. If they did what you're suggesting why would anyone use the pre timeskip characters?


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> You need to think less like a Naruto fan, and more like a gamer.
> 
> Do you really think the guys that make this game are going make younger characters weaker than their older counterparts? This is fighting game, not just a Naruto game.



This


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I wonder how CC2 were taking in character requests? It seems like they were just going for favorites if they going with the Japanese opinions.
> 
> This is a game and CC2 should able to dictate what goes in not just by fan love, but what game actually needs in it. They should've went by characters important to the series instead of just what Japanese people want or hate.



But what about the english speaking feedback they made, even creating facebook/twitter accounts for english speakers? Its not that their picking sides, they only responded to a question of what the japanese side felt with the "no sound 4 playable characters" thing.

They have, we got characters like the kages, RM naruto, kid kakashi, obito, etc. 



Aeion said:


> 1000 tweets?
> 
> I don't want to live in this world anymore



You can't get rid of stupidity in human society, no matter how retarded things can get. 

*sigh* The sound 4's presence meaning much more than the entire game of Generations......such bullshit dedication among fans.


----------



## Prototype (Jan 31, 2012)

It's been, what, two months, and people are still bitching about the Sound Four?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

YES. 4 CHARACTERS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AN ENTIRE GAME'S WORTH OF IMPORVEMENTS/CONTENT.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 31, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I wonder how CC2 were taking in character requests? It seems like they were just going for favorites if they going with the Japanese opinions.



I have no doubt they did listen to us - I personally believe that the 1st and 2nd Hokage were added because of the west.
I base that on the idea that Japan seem to love characters who act as a family to Naruto; Unprecedented characters like Sakura, Iruka and Hinata are always in popularity poles.
A list from the west would undoubtedly replace these characters with whoever gave the most memorable fight, rather than the most memorable character progression - This is mostly conjecture based on the differences between Hollywood and East Asian action cinema.
I have no doubt our list would not include Sakura or Iruka but replace them with people like Raikage, Kimimaro and Pein. 
Hence, 1st and 2nd Hokage have little or nothing to do with Naruto or Sasuke, but they are badass so we like them.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> YES. 4 CHARACTERS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AN ENTIRE GAME'S WORTH OF IMPORVEMENTS/CONTENT.



Yes, you have distain for the people who wanted the sound 4 in the game, I think we get that now


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

Rama said:


> Im surprised you guys havent talk about Ex Battles that much, its basically cuztomizable matches but its maybe for friends only, hope not.  Anyway my list of thing I want in ExBattle are:
> 
> 1. Awakening Matches
> 
> ...



Where did you hear about all this ExBattle information? I never knew it was basically customizable battles. Anyways, I agree with everything you've listed and look forward to more information about this




> I want match with Aeion with the lowest percentage of damage and infinite timer.



I could say the exact same thing for your case


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2012)

I wanted the Sound 4 at first, but only because I thought they were a major part of the story and should have been in Storm 1 in the first place. Now, however, I can see why CC2 doesn't really wanna put them in. Their movesets aren't all that spectacular besides when they go Curse Mark mode (which would be awakening). But then again, you could argue that Karin never even fought and yet she somehow got a made up moveset, and pre-time skip sakura as well.

But now that western people are bitchin like babies about it, that probably makes CC2 despise those characters now 
But all of this is really just my opinion.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

Random said:


> But then again, you could argue that Karin never even fought and yet she somehow got a made up moveset, and pre-time skip sakura as well.


Not explaining this again.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Not explaining this again.



I suppose that's fine seeing as I didn't ask for an explaination (not trying to be rude though)

I was just stating my opinion, I don't need any facts thrown at me.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

Random said:


> I suppose that's fine seeing as I didn't ask for an explaination (not trying to be rude though)
> 
> I was just stating my opinion, I don't need any facts thrown at me.


No it's just that people keep bringing up Karin all the time and it's pretty obvious why she's playable if you've played Storm 2.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, I understand the logic behind it, I just don't like it much. Storm 2 didn't have any help-only characters and Karin had to be there to complete the "Hebi/Taka" group.

Just like Sakura had to be in Storm 1 seeing as she is one of the main characters.

The Sound 4, however, aren't completely necessary. Even if it would be nice if they were in the game, they simply aren't needed.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn... people in this forum became so obsessed with defending CC2 from the Sound 4 whiners that they became whiners themselves.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Damn... people in this forum became so obsessed with defending CC2 from the Sound 4 whiners that they became whiners themselves.



If stating an opinion is whining, then I'm one of the biggest whiners you'll meet.

I'm not saying people are wrong for wanting the sound 4 (i wanted them too), I'm just saying they don't need to get so worked up about it. It's not a big deal.

 People will bash a game for even the slightest of dissapointments, and as an aspiring game developer, thats pretty discouraging.

How do you think some of the people at CC2 feel when they have people saying "If this person isn't in the game, it's the worst game ever and I'm not buying it." They're either gonna be discouraged by the loss of a potential customer over something so small, or they will be discouraged by the stupidity of said potential customer for crying over something so small in the midst of a potentially amazing game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

^You pretty much summed up how i felt about the situation.


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 31, 2012)

Random said:


> If stating an opinion is whining, then I'm one of the biggest whiners you'll meet.
> 
> I'm not saying people are wrong for wanting the sound 4 (i wanted them too), I'm just saying they don't need to get so worked up about it. It's not a big deal.
> 
> ...



I get your point, trust me I get it.
But I just wanted to say that people in this forum should just forget about the Sound 4 whiners, lately it seems that 90% of the messages are about mocking/talking/whining about the Sound 4 whiners.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I get your point, trust me I get it.
> But I just wanted to say that people in this forum should just forget about the Sound 4 whiners, lately it seems that 90% of the messages are about mocking/talking/whining about the Sound 4 whiners.



I suppose you're right.

But I saw that the topic had been brought back up and decided to throw in my 10 cents.

Alright, so lets bring up a new topic....

How about them tournaments? Is it only for online, or is it gonna be Super Smash Bros. style where you can go up against computers and friends too?

I'm really hoping for the latter


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Damn... people in this forum became so obsessed with defending CC2 from the Sound 4 whiners that they became whiners themselves.



Are you included in the vice-versa category of whining, then?


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Are you included in the vice-versa category of whining, then?



Well, I always try to stay out of this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I get your point, trust me I get it.
> But I just wanted to say that people in this forum should just forget about the Sound 4 whiners, lately it seems that 90% of the messages are about mocking/talking/whining about the Sound 4 whiners.



Sorry it just that after that whole fiasco with the sound 4 support-only revelation along with the amount of bashing CC2 got because of it, we couldn't help ourselves but retaliate.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Well, I always try to stay out of this.



Well I dunno, Sound 4 haven't been mentioned in while in this thread, but you always seem to check on this thread when the Sound 4 are mentioned.. 

That's how conversation goes, man. We converse about one thing to another, when the topic arises. Sound 4 just so happened to be mentioned again recently and that's when you decide to pop in..


----------



## Rama (Feb 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Where did you hear about all this ExBattle information? I never knew it was basically customizable battles. Anyways, I agree with everything you've listed and look forward to more information about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is all that has been said about it 



> _In tandem, those screenshots are showing off EX rank battle, an online versus mode where you can customize/select items and supports._





> _Ex Battle Rank, which lets players enjoy ranked battle and customize elements to offer a different style of play._



Is just me speculating there will be more elements to it than just support and items.


----------



## megabbaut (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys seen this?


----------



## Rama (Feb 1, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> You guys seen this?



no, we got a small glimpse of Danzo and Kisame vs Hachibi, but not much else.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2012)

2 new commercials!


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaga said:


> 2 new commercials!



You can see Danzo's awakening on the second commercial.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2012)

Well officially 23 days left to enjoy of this epic game.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaga said:


> 2 new commercials!



Does anyone see the 2nd Killerbee? There's a Killerbee above Haku that's using 8-tails V2 as an ougi or awakening... You can see his V2-Lariat on the right of the picture


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2012)

I do
looks pretty neat


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know if this has already been said, but customizing ninja tools during ranked battles has been confirmed, according to cc2's twitter page


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Late reply:*


Asakuna no Senju said:


> But what about the english speaking feedback they made, even creating facebook/twitter accounts for english speakers? Its not that their picking sides, they only responded to a question of what the japanese side felt with the "no sound 4 playable characters" thing.
> 
> They have, we got characters like the kages, RM naruto, kid kakashi, obito, etc.


I know they listen to us, but I was focusing on that the character side of things might be CC2's focus more from the Japanese side of things.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not upset about it or anything, but I was just taking more of a devil's advocate approach I guess towards that assumption from CC2's statement on the topic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 1, 2012)

Ta da!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 1, 2012)

Also apparently we're getting more news on generations next week in jumps magazine. CC2 said it has some "confidential information". :ho

Plus CC2 twitter said:



> "Of course the reveal may not be a surprise for everyone but I think it is something many has been anticipating"


----------



## Sera (Feb 1, 2012)

Kyuubi vs. Naruto?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2012)

Serious Tobi vs 'Moses no Jutsu' Konan?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ta da!



It must be Bee's Ougi. I mean CC2 is pretty awesome but not so awesome to let us fight with the characters's Awakenings from the start. ;-;



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Also apparently we're getting more news on generations next week in jumps magazine. CC2 said it has some "confidential information". :ho
> 
> Plus CC2 twitter said:



Perhaps they mean Kabuto(chimaru)?

Or some of the Edo Akatsuki members? 

Actually and since this game is titled "Generations" we could get the Tobi from the night that Kyuubi/Kurama attacked Konoha. Or heck, chibi Minato & chibi Kushina.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ta da!



I didn't even notice that when I saw the commercial. Awesome.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Perhaps they mean Kabuto(chimaru)?
> 
> Or some of the Edo Akatsuki members?
> 
> Actually and since this game is titled "Generations" we could get the Tobi from the night that Kyuubi/Kurama attacked Konoha. Or heck, chibi Minato & chibi Kushina.



I can see Kabutochimaru possibly making an appearance but not be playable or just replace Kabuto with his new look.

If chibi Minato and Kushina are in this game I would die and main them online just for fun.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 1, 2012)

Killer B version 2 Lariat ultimate confirmed and Sharingan Hax Danzo since he uses both arms wonder if he will get a seperate awakening moveset.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 1, 2012)

Would i be considered a Sound 4 whiner heres my stand
Showed more than all the new characters,unique,important to story i REALLY wanna be Tayuya.
I dont know full roster or maybe CC2 is just trolling they said this reveal may not be a surprise to everyone but is highly anticipated. So maybe or DLC? Im not bitching till i know the full roster.

They said characters from the war are in and someone on twitter asked if there would be spoilers for the manga they replied with there will be "some" so we dont know how far ahead Studio Perriot makes their anime for all we know the last 4 characters are 2nd Tsuchikage,2nd Mizukage,3rd Raikage,4th Kazekage or maybe Madara as all fit in with the generations theme.
We DONT KNOW THE FULL ROSTER anouncing the 4 most demanded characters as support only a month before release is stupid they clearly have a massive reveal monday so calm down.

Sound 4 weaboos calm the mofo down were not even 100% sure their support only.
As for the Rin people LOL she did less than Karin she just got kidnapped thats it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 1, 2012)

.......


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess my question about the tournaments wont be answered.

Oh well, awesome stuff in the commercials though


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2012)

... 

As for Random, if you remember from Storm 2, all online aspects of the game were available offline (Team battles, single battles, vs mode in general). That being said, I'm sure all aspects of online modes will be available for offline play. No reason why they shouldn't be


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, has Suigetsu been confirmed yet? as playable.


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ...
> 
> As for Random, if you remember from Storm 2, all online aspects of the game were available offline (Team battles, single battles, vs mode in general). That being said, I'm sure all aspects of online modes will be available for offline play. No reason why they shouldn't be


Your probably right. At least i hope so, cuz sometimes i get bored and like to have random tournaments against the computers in SSBB. I wanna be able to do that in Naruto too.


Suigetsu said:


> Hey, has Suigetsu been confirmed yet? as playable.



If he was in either of the previous games (which he was) he doesn't need to be confirmed because he's already automatically there.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

Random said:


> Your probably right. At least i hope so, cuz sometimes i get bored and like to have random tournaments against the computers in SSBB. I wanna be able to do that in Naruto too.
> 
> 
> If he was in either of the previous games (which he was) he doesn't need to be confirmed because he's already automatically there.



I am glad to hear that ^_^
I hope and wish that they buff him and make him quicker, I dont give a crap if it makes him overpowered. I just had enough of campers and BS from storm 2.


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I am glad to hear that ^_^
> I hope and wish that they buff him and make him quicker, I dont give a crap if it makes him overpowered. I just had enough of campers and BS from storm 2.



I never played much online so I can't really speak, but I must know, how exactly do you "camp" in a fighting game?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2012)

I dont really want to remember, all 3d fighting games have that flaw... except dissidia.

Anyways when is this game scheduled to be released?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2012)

Random said:


> I never played much online so I can't really speak, but I must know, how exactly do you "camp" in a fighting game?



There wasn't... if he's talking about an opponent waiting for his victim to get up so he can "Rasengan" him again, that wasn't possible in Storm 2.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh ok. Well like i said, I don't do much online play. Not for fighting games. So it doesn't really matter


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 2, 2012)

Random said:


> Oh ok. Well like i said, I don't do much online play. Not for fighting games. So it doesn't really matter


 I agree fighting games are the worst online. Especially if the person uses a cheat where it's basically impossible to kill them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 2, 2012)

Famitsu Survey Shows Japan Wants One Piece PS3, Not Naruto PS3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2012)

What if they gave us "Prime Hiruzen" from the night that Kyuubi/Kurama attacked Konoha? It would fit more since he'll have some screentime in next week's episode.  I mean this is Generations after all. 

I still want my Kurama realm battlefield stage. 

Also this will be random but you'd think they would also include for lulz the white Bijuu chamber from Kumo's island...I don't know, just something that came to my mind.



Jakeirako said:


> I can see Kabutochimaru possibly making an appearance but not be playable or just replace Kabuto with his new look.
> 
> If chibi Minato and Kushina are in this game I would die and main them online just for fun.



I see, then he would be an alternate skin for the character of Kabuto.

Yeah it'd be awesome and kawaii. :33


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Famitsu Survey Shows Japan Wants One Piece PS3, Not Naruto PS3


Makes sense though, there's already been 2 Naruto PS3 games where as One Piece would just be getting it's 1st PS3 game.

Also One Piece is more popular in Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah but at least Generations could've gotten into the top 30, close to Asura's Wrath.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 2, 2012)

So what's the verdict on 4 on 4 online play? 1 main char and 3 support chars on each side. Like marvel vs capcom 3


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Where the hell have I been? This shit has RS Naruto?



How far in the manga does it go?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> So what's the verdict on 4 on 4 online play? 1 main char and 3 support chars on each side. Like marvel vs capcom 3


I really can't tell if you're trolling or not.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Where the hell have I been? This shit has RS Naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> How far in the manga does it go?


Well it seems we're getting multiple story modes. My theory is Naruto's will go up to the unlocking of KCM while other living characters will go up to the clash with Sasuke before the war.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> So what's the verdict on 4 on 4 online play? 1 main char and 3 support chars on each side. Like marvel vs capcom 3



^ Bro, the game's done. There's about 20 days until it's release. No need to ponder crazy ideas for the game this late in the race



Lee Min Jung said:


> Where the hell have I been? This shit has RS Naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> How far in the manga does it go?



Yeah, at first we were all surprised as well. Apparently it's going to stop at the beginning of the war. The last evidence of battle though is Kisame vs Gai so it's confirmed it's going as far as that. Konan vs Madara hasn't been hinted or confirmed yet, but as far as we know, it's going up to the end of theConfining Jinchuuriki Arc.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Now that I think about it, they did the same thing with UN2 they had Sage mode surprise b4 it was out animated.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 2, 2012)

^Wow.....i actually forgot that.


----------



## Rama (Feb 3, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Makes sense though, there's already been 2 Naruto PS3 games where as One Piece would just be getting it's 1st PS3 game.
> 
> Also One Piece is more popular in Japan.



yeah, just look at the manga sells. For me is no surprise, even if UNSG is looking better than the OP game.


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2012)

Any chances for Edo Deidara & Kabutomaru VS Onoki? 
It happens in the end of the Confining the Jinchuriki Arc.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> Any chances for Edo Deidara & Kabutomaru VS Onoki?
> It happens in the end of the Confining the Jinchuriki Arc.



It's a very small possibility, but I doubt it. They'll, more than likely, find some way around it like only showing those 2 in the UNSG's animated cutscenes.

But even they did have them, their moveset would be extremely limited.


----------



## Yoko (Feb 3, 2012)

_Really_ hoping for character moveset customization here.  I loved how you were able to assign characters different moves in Ultimate Ninja 3 [back on the PS2] yet you weren't able to in Ninja Storm 2.  I hated how some characters didn't have most of their canon moves.  Kakashi, for example, only had Raikiri and Raikiri Wolf, as well as a Katon [which he doesn't truly have] yet he doesn't have any of his four or five water based moves.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNetNt3S4jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Holy Shit that is alot of characters.


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2012)

Minatos character art is horrible!! Look at that nose!!!!!!


----------



## Rama (Feb 3, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNetNt3S4jw[/YOUTUBE]



I'm seeing 85, so 70 playable and 15 support although there are 5 empty slots(I doubt they would leave it like that) so probably 75 playable just like before.  Im gonna try to see who is in there.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> Any chances for Edo Deidara & Kabutomaru VS Onoki?
> It happens in the end of the Confining the Jinchuriki Arc.


Hard to tell. I'm going to say no however since I believe the story mode is split into sections and only Naruto's goes to awakening KCM.


----------



## Rama (Feb 3, 2012)

Characters in the Roster, so you guys don't have to force your sight. 

*Playable(from left to right)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Naruto Kyubii Rasengan and RasenShuriken
2. Naruto KCM
3. Sage Naruto
4. Mizukage
5. Raikage
6. Tsuchikage
7. Sasuke CTS and Kirin
8. Sasuke Akatsuki
9. Sasuke Sussano
10. Sakura
11. Sai
12. Kakashi
13. Danzo
14. Tobi
15. Karin
16. Juugo
17. Suigetsu
18. Neji
19. Lee
20. TenTen
21. Tsunade
22. Deidara
23. Sasori
24. Hidan
25. Kakuzu
26. Shikamaru
27. Choji
28. Ino
29. Asuma
30. Jiraiya
31. Itachi
32. Kisame
33. Konan
34. Pain
35. Kiba
36. Shino
37. Hinata
38. First Hokage(Hashirama)
39. Second Hokage(Tobirama)
40. Third Hokage(Hiruzen)
41. Orochimaru
42. Kabuto
43. Gaara
44. Temari
45. Kankuro
46. Chiyo
47. Killer Bee
48. Young Kakashi
49. Obito
50. Minato
51. Young Naruto
52. Y. Sasuke
53. Y. Sakura
54. Y. Neji
55. Y. Lee
56. Y. TenTen
57. Y. Shikamaru
58. Y. Choji
59. Y. Ino
60. Y. Kiba
61. Y. Shino
62. Y. Hinata
63. Y. Gaara
64. Y. Temari
65. Y. Kankuro
66. Kimimaro
67. Haku
68. Zabuza
some I forgot
69. Might Guy
70. Yamato




*Support*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Darui
2. C
3. Shojuro
4. Ao
5. Kurotsuchi
6. Akatsuchi
7. Fu
8. Torune
9. Kurenai
10. Shizune
11. Anko
12. Jirobo
13. Kidomaru
14. Sakon
15. Tayuya 



About the remaining spots, one might be Chunnin Jacket Minato and the other might actually be Kabutomaru(since there right next to Minato and Kabuto).  The other 3 remaining spots in the bottom are close to the support roster so I don't know if they will be support, playable or maybe they wont add at all, I'm going to stay optimistic tho.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm hoping they're Kabutochimaru, Kushina and Zetsu. They'd also make sense as unlockable characters.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 3, 2012)

That's such an odd way to lay out the character select - Here's hoping those awkward non-boxes on the mid-bottom right are for characters, but so far that's 85 boxes


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the two in the bottom right corner are likely to remain empty but the other three are probably unlockable. Plus looking at the list there aren't any characters we don't already know and I recall being told there are characters yet to be confirmed and apparently they're suprises.


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 3, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNetNt3S4jw[/YOUTUBE]



I find it hilarious how people on Gfaqs actually thought that this video was fake.

You really should stop going to the UNSG board on gamefaqs. (saw your comment there)


----------



## Augors (Feb 3, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> I find it hilarious how people on Gfaqs actually thought that this video was fake.
> 
> You really should stop going to the UNSG board on gamefaqs. (saw your comment there)


I was Kakashi was able to copy like in the other games. =/ Anyway, it's funny how people think it's fake, when the game went gold months ago.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> I find it hilarious how people on Gfaqs actually thought that this video was fake.
> 
> You really should stop going to the UNSG board on gamefaqs. (saw your comment there)



lol that board is a headache

better quality +More pics

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S-VOO73HcY&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2012)

G said:


> Minatos character art is horrible!! Look at that nose!!!!!!



That's what I was saying, and then everyone was bitching at me for stating my opinion.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's what I was saying, and then everyone was bitching at me for stating my opinion.


I for one support your opinion.


----------



## Klue (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn, I might purchase the game simply to play as RM/BM/KCM Naruto.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2012)

Did someone compare this game to One Piece


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 3, 2012)

This is looking better each day, im impressed by the number of stages there is ! Look at that character selection o-o looks sick!

By the way do you guys know if there will be a Itachi (part1) with his Amaterasu etc and the Itachi (part2) with his Susasnoo form? Cause I want my Storm 1 Itachi back !


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm guessing the 2 missing characters will be current Kabuto and hopefully current Tobi.  It looks like there are 2 missing supports too.  Maybe 1 of them will be Zetsu.  I can't really think of anyone else it could be.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2012)

Incoming Madara 



> GENERATION Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm - NARUTO-Naruto (of the Madara?) The Man in the Iron Mask introduction of the harbor and the waves. In "" The Legend of Minato waves "story mode of the two playable" The Legend of Madara. Also a war broke out in Den Hokage, Madara Madara and the first fight.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh shit, going to the point where the anime is at right now.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 4, 2012)

That sounds more like Tobi from the Minato/Kushina flashback, as opposed to true Madara.  Personally, I'd rather have the actual Madara, but maybe this does refer to him and not Tobi.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2012)

> Also a war broke out in Den Hokage, Madara Madara and the first fight.



Is that referring to Hashirama?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 4, 2012)

valerian said:


> Is that referring to Hashirama?


I would hope so but the best I would expect is that we get a new 'Masked Madara' character and then then Madara is just an alternate costume for the purposes of the Hashirama fight.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2012)

I bet its gonna be the Madara who fought against Minato.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 4, 2012)

is thats true i will come 60 times over in a minute!!


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 4, 2012)

Be ready for a load of videos showing the game in action in a couple of hours!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 4, 2012)

They could potentially add VotE Madara, with him as an secret, secret, bonus character

Of course he would only have EMS, but they would still have quite the move set for him: that huge Katon, Stage 2 Susanoo, Magamata as his ougi or something


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 4, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> They could potentially add VotE Madara, with him as an secret, secret, bonus character
> 
> Of course he would only have EMS, but they would still have quite the move set for him: that huge Katon, Stage 2 Susanoo, Magamata as his ougi or something


Could they add Susano'o and still avoid spoilers?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> They could potentially add VotE Madara, with him as an secret, secret, bonus character
> 
> Of course he would only have EMS, but they would still have quite the move set for him: that huge Katon, Stage 2 Susanoo, Magamata as his ougi or something


There's not a chance they're going that far into the story, that's too much.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Rama (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 4, 2012)

Lame as fuck he did nothing but get ownd summon Kyuubi and rage quit I want Kushina.
So this.is.the.confidential info.WTF LAME his mask is.supposed to be white and where's the.other 4 characters?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2012)

Now what would his awakening be?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 4, 2012)

Halle-freaking-lujah to those news. Now I know who my first choice for a prime fight is gonna be, unless they pulls a serious surprise and gives us Edo Madara, but I can wait.

I can't even begin to guess what he'd use as awakening. An even more serious Madara?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Lame as fuck he did nothing but get ownd summon Kyuubi and rage quit


Except they can easily add the abilities that he has shown as present day serious "Madara" and look different from Tobi. Plus it gives Minato more to do in his story mode.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I want Kushina.


She still has a chance. She might wind up support only though.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So this.is.the.confidential info.


No, this is just the newest reveal.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> WTF LAME his mask is.supposed to be white


Wrong again. His mask is orange during that fight. The white masked "Madara" hasn't been in an actual fight until recently long after the cut-off point of this game. The most it will be is an alternate costume for this Madara.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> and where's the.other 4 characters?


The five characters is guess work. For all we know we only have one playable character and one support left now. Either way three of the empty slots are in the support area so there is only one playable character left regardless.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 4, 2012)

I think we may have confirmation of selectable jutsu!

In this image:


We see in the second box that Pain has 'Celestial Push' selected and Sasuke has 'Supreme Fireball' selected (Grand Fireball)

Seems we have more than one jutsu per character now, it at least makes up for not having that many new characters in my opinion. What do you guys think?

Ultimates may also be selectable as Pain has his 'Six Paths of Pain' ultimate and Sasuke has 'Kirin' selected. Perhaps now we can choose Sasuke's outfits and ultimates separately!


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome, I always wanted a serious Tobidara that I could use without having to awaken.

Edit: Also, people calling him "Madara" throws me off now seeing how he isn't Madara. Everytime someone say "Madara', I think of the real one, not the masked imposter. Thats why I just call the masked man Tobidara

Edit 2.0: Selectable jutsus=epic


----------



## Si Style (Feb 4, 2012)

What if masked Madara's awakening was summoning an 8 tail sized Kyuubi and you being able to play as that...

I hope the last playable character is Kabutomaru and the final supports are Kushina, Zetsu and Mifune



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Lame as fuck he did nothing but get ownd summon Kyuubi and rage quit I want Kushina.
> So this.is.the.confidential info.WTF LAME his mask is.supposed to be white and where's the.other 4 characters?



Also, how do you "ignore" people so that I can do it to this guy?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

Masked Madara confirmed??!!  

My life is complete!


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2012)

Zetsu deserves to at least be a support, maybe Kushina too (she could use her chains I suppose)


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking at that screenshot it seems that four of the five empty spaces have markings on them. I think it's safe to say that they are masked "Madara", one other playable character and two supports.

Personally I'm hoping for Kabutochimaru with the two supports being Kushina and Zetsu.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 4, 2012)

A thought occurs...what's the point in adding the Mountain graveyard/Madara's hideout stage if Kabutomaru isn't playable?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope serious Tobi is a separate character and that the Tobi from the Kushina flashback is one of his alt. costumes


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2012)

Worth a double post:



lol the sort of prediction in my previous post


----------



## Firaea (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck yes, serious Tobi.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

I want the kabutorochimaru of narutimate shippuden 3. the one that is all crazy like the joker:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NE7DT8EYfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prototype (Feb 4, 2012)

That's my favorite design of Tobi's, too.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 4, 2012)

Umm look.at.episode 248/249 preview his mask is.white.


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> I think we may have confirmation of selectable jutsu!
> 
> In this image:
> 
> ...





Maybe Pain has been upgraded with CT after all. 

Or, a little less wishful, Itachi might get Tsukuyomi as an alternate ougi.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2012)

What do you think serious Tobi's awakening and ougi'll be?


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> What do you think serious Tobi's awakening and ougi'll be?



The Nine-Tails, I would think.

Kind of like Deidara's, maybe?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 4, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> The Nine-Tails, I would think.
> 
> Kind of like Deidara's, maybe?



I was thinking something like that, too

But then I thought that that'd be too awesome


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys remember this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGqrgG1Zkls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2012)

good another Masked Madara.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> What do you think serious Tobi's awakening and ougi'll be?



He will go wacky apeshit.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> What do you think serious Tobi's awakening and ougi'll be?


Jutsu - If they're basing everything from that night, then I'd guess either an attack with a chain or an explosive tag, not the most fun, but..
Ultimate Jutsu - S/T please. This time, Minato will not be able to warp himself away. Grab the opponent, "You will fight me... aaaaand we're done!" And gone the opponent is. 

I still have no clue about his awakening. He can't exactly pull out Rinnegan, and the Ninetails.. well, maybe a small version?


----------



## Jaga (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2012)

^Pretty awesome, it was a nice match.

Yay for flame design masked Tobi!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I'm happy about serious Tobi.  It would be nice if Madara made some kind of appearance, even if it were just as an alternate outfit for Tobi (even though they're different people).  

If the remaining character is Kabuto, which seems very likely, and the last 2 supports are Zetsu and Kushina, I'll be quite satisfied.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Umm look.at.episode 248/249 preview his mask is.white.


I watched, it's orange but it's a flashback at night so colours look a little different. A few shots show it is orange.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlXM6QGUmp0&feature=plcp&context=C31961b9UDOEgsToPDskLFiLkvL8M67YhlwfW2jBni[/YOUTUBE]
MEI VS KCM NARUTO!!!
+Danzo's Jutsu!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

Mizukage & RM Naruto's combos are HOT!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn, didn't get to see his awakened jutsu.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

Best thing that clip confirms: You can use an alternate version of the same character as a support!

It might only be for pre and post timeskip versions of characters but either way it's great news.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally, one of my favourite characters are playable  This game is becoming sweeter and more badass as the days go by 


That fight was beautiful, especially the end. Glad to see that KCM won't be too overpowered, as it's not unbelievably speedy when in motion (excluding attacking). Mei is pretty sick too, wish we could see more of Danzo, though seeing him as support was a good tease.



Gaiash said:


> I watched, it's orange but it's a flashback at night so colours look a little different. A few shots show it is orange.



Not trying to spark an argument, but what proof do you have when you're so confident that it's orange? We haven't seen it on a manga splash page and this is the first time it's been introduced in color; the anime. You don't really have much to go on when you're acting so sure of yourself that it is orange.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 4, 2012)

Omg this game's gonna be great!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

Pfft screw this game! You guys are forgetting that its STILL just a crappy Storm 2.5 with DLC & Mechanics that should've been in the previous game. CC2 are lazy asshats thats for sure.  /sarcasm

This game has so far surpassed storm 2 and is on par with storm 1.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 4, 2012)

at 1:52, Naruto is parrying kunais instead of blocking them...was that always a thing?


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Yeah it was.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

Haku VS 2nd Hokage Gameplay 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L0fLwoV9hY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2012)

HAKU?!!!!FUCK YESS!!
I doubt anyones interested but theres also this one
PTS Choji vs PTS Sasuke


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2012)

Dat Haku.


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Haku VS 2nd Hokage Gameplay





I'm ready to merge with the Dao.

And Dat Terumī.


----------



## Sera (Feb 4, 2012)

G said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlXM6QGUmp0&feature=plcp&context=C31961b9UDOEgsToPDskLFiLkvL8M67YhlwfW2jBni[/YOUTUBE]



Looks great!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

Neji vs Sasuke Gameplay! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GDkN1Ur_j8&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2012)

G said:


> HAKU?!!!!FUCK YESS!!
> I doubt anyones interested but theres also this one
> PTS Choji vs PTS Sasuke


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Neji vs Sasuke Gameplay!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GDkN1Ur_j8&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



@1:03

Holy fuck a double cancel and a jutsu in mid-air?! I see a potential spamming opportunity 

EDIT: btw is that broken Uchiha Stage?


----------



## nick65 (Feb 4, 2012)

THE NEW TRAILER! early morning tiger, kankuro sasori puppet ougi.. but bad quality


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> @1:03
> 
> Holy fuck a double cancel and a jutsu in mid-air?! I see a potential spamming opportunity
> 
> EDIT: btw is that broken Uchiha Stage?



That should scare sub spammers to use their knj wisely  He could have saved those 2 knj bars he had mid-air for when Neji started move blitzing him so he could throw him off. Wait and see what your opponents do before subbing recklessly, that way you can determine the danger of their assault and decide if it's safe to take a bit of damage here or sub to avoid heavy damage



nick65 said:


> THE NEW TRAILER! early morning tiger, kankuro sasori puppet ougi.. but bad quality



Wow, CC2 is proving again how legit they can be. They went as far as to change up PTS Naruto's ougi for freshness of characters. God knows how many PTS (and maybe Post-TS?) characters they've done this for..

AND WHO SAW EVENING TIGER?  Officially confirmed, we have a new Gai (or a new Ougi, at least). Only made sense taking Kisame's revamp into consideration.

Also saw badass Danzo with his Fuuton Blades as his awakening, an alternative from Izanagi, but badass nonetheless. He also uses Mokuton as his ougi. I wonder, could we get more than one Danzo? There could be another one with Izanagi as awakening and Baku as his awakening..  But maybe that's a bit too much of a stretch

Anyways, videos are great. We've sure been getting a treat today


----------



## nick65 (Feb 4, 2012)

mokuton is just a distraction in the ougi, the uploader said he does the mokuton, and kills himself and then uses izunagi and killls the opponent. So it sounds a bit weird 
BUttttt did ayone see kankuro with sasori puppet ougi? its after the afternoon tigerfrom gai. Sasori chrushes a mountian with 2 strings of huge fire coming from his hands. probably gonna main that kankuro or danzo.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2012)

The updates on the trailer look great. Part I Naruto's Ougi is now his Uzumaki Ninja Handbook move that he used against Gaara.


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you guys notice how they upgraded Neji's Rotation so that it doesn't get auto-canceled when it's hit by a projectile jutsu? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








And I expect guard supports to become pretty much essential now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

Mei looks cool but I was a bit dissapointed with her Ougi, was expecting explosions and stuff like that, for the Mizukage that is. Also the second has never showed such awe powerful water jutsu.


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

nick65 said:


> THE NEW TRAILER! early morning tiger, kankuro sasori puppet ougi.. but bad quality



Wow, Kazekage Gaara and Part I Naruto's ougi upgrades look stunning.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2012)

nick65 said:


> mokuton is just a distraction in the ougi, the uploader said he does the mokuton, and kills himself and then uses izunagi and killls the opponent. So it sounds a bit weird
> BUttttt did ayone see kankuro with sasori puppet ougi? its after the afternoon tigerfrom gai. Sasori chrushes a mountian with 2 strings of huge fire coming from his hands. probably gonna main that kankuro or danzo.



Wow, there's more to Danzo's ougi? That's an interesting twist 

And I can't really see those moments after Gai's ougi, the video isn't too clear, never managed to see Kankuro...

EDIT: With closer inspection I see it now, the way they both use that stance if simply amazing  I don't understand what they're doing though.. Kankuro/Sasori have their hands raised, with Sasori spitting long streams of fire from both hands.. and somehow it creates something looking like many twisting streams of fire in the sky.. Did the opponent end up in the sky somehow, being targeted by all these flames? Or was that just a portion of their ougi and they were still preparing the attack?

This game is going beyond all expectations


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 4, 2012)

Haku has no mask but he does in the anime scenes. Oh well epic ultimates.
Too bad the big reveal was a miscolored Tobi alt.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't even begin to comprehend the scale of Storm 3 if this is the amount of improvement CC2 shows...


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2012)

Si Style said:


> I can't even begin to comprehend the scale of Storm 3 if this is the amount of improvement CC2 shows...


They're going to have to pull out all the stops to top this, _and_ keep the fans relatively satisfied.


----------



## Rama (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not going to see those fight videos, I think I'm gonna stop spoiling the game for me at least.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Haku has no mask but he does in the anime scenes. Oh well epic ultimates.
> Too bad the big reveal was a miscolored Tobi alt.



Hakus awakening should have him/her putting the mask on.


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

Rama said:


> I'm not going to see those fight videos, I think I'm gonna stop spoiling the game for me at least.



Well, I'm on a Storm 2 hiatus until the game comes out. I want to kinda be able to build my skills from the ground back up again with this new fighting system.


----------



## Rama (Feb 4, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Well, I'm on a Storm 2 hiatus until the game comes out. I want to kinda be able to build my skills from the ground back up again with this new fighting system.



I pawn that game and probably wont bring it back. I don't have enough money to buy this game either but luckily my cousin will and he'll lend it to me.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Hakus awakening should have him/her putting the mask on.



Haku has two costumes. One with the mask and one without. This was seen way early in the project..


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gaara's new ougi!

OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2012)

This game is going to be promising.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 4, 2012)

New footage!
[YOUTUBE]Jawz11Yk6yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saru (Feb 4, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> New footage!



Matsuyama-san! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Haku has no mask but he does in the anime scenes. Oh well epic ultimates.
> Too bad the big reveal was a miscolored Tobi alt.


It's not miscoloured. There were no colours in the manga chapters and the anime trailer is in the darkness effecting the colours. Minato's hair is a similar shade to Tobi's mask in this light while his white cloak is still much lighter and clear white.

So it's safe to say that Masked "Madara" having an orange mask is the right colours.

And there's nothing "too bad" about it. People wanted a serious Madara that isn't an awakening and we've got one. This is a great reveal.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> New footage!
> [YOUTUBE]Jawz11Yk6yk[/YOUTUBE]



Jeez.. of all the characters available, ALL 70+ CHARACTERS, the kid chooses Sasuke?  He could have chosen a brand new character for the hell of it  I understand Matsuyama-san choosing SM Naruto, has to stay in character  

But the kid be damned


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Jeez.. of all the characters available, ALL 70+ CHARACTERS, the kid chooses Sasuke?  He could have chosen a brand new character for the hell of it  I understand Matsuyama-san choosing SM Naruto, has to stay in character
> 
> But the kid be damned


Not to mention their choice of supports. Both picked characters already available on Storm 2 and played on a stage also in Storm 2. They might as well have been playing Storm 2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

The new trailer was fucking   

But did i see Temari use her storm 2 ultimate in her KAGE OUTFIT?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 4, 2012)

What do you guys think of my idea for the nindaime mizukage in future games?

I think he should be treated like a puppet user, with his puppet being Jokey Boy.

As you perform combos with Jokey Boy (he'd use his water sythe arm), He'd increase in size.

once he's as big as he can get, you'll be allowed to use his previously unavailable jutsu move (the explosion). Once this is finished, he'd revert back to the first size.

I think his special would be some sort of awesome water gun / jokey boy combination.

thoughts?


----------



## Dim Mak (Feb 4, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> @1:03
> 
> Holy fuck a double cancel and a jutsu in mid-air?! I see a potential spamming opportunity
> 
> EDIT: btw is that broken Uchiha Stage?


That's not a jutsu, it's part of Neji's air combo.


----------



## Vash (Feb 5, 2012)

Has it been confirmed whether or not you can select the type of shuriken/kunai you start the match with?


----------



## Joker J (Feb 5, 2012)

*Naruto Storm Generation MIZUKAGE VS NARUTO CHAKRA MODE *
[YOUTUBE]oAOSbTNwGng[/YOUTUBE]
tp try and find more real videos on youtube just type in *"Naruto Storm Generation"* and *"filter"* and *"upload date"*.


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2012)

Omg this game is gonna make me have a heart attack before it even comes out. So much epicness


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> What do you guys think of my idea for the nindaime mizukage in future games?
> 
> I think he should be treated like a puppet user, with his puppet being Jokey Boy.
> 
> ...



Normally, that would sound good, but due to the unfairness and easy abuse of puppet users.. I don't think it would be a wise idea to expand on the puppetry arsenal of the game. Maybe it would be simpler to let the Nidaime fight by himself with his water gun as his jutsu, summoning his clam/genjutsu as his ougi and Jouki Boi as his awakening?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 5, 2012)

I like that idea. Once he goes into Awakening, Mizukage disappears out of sight and you get to fight as Jouki Boi. Fast movement, and an explosion jutsu executed similar to Neji's chakra rotation.


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I like that idea. Once he goes into Awakening, Mizukage disappears out of sight and you get to fight as Jouki Boi. Fast movement, and an explosion jutsu executed similar to Neji's chakra rotation.



Yea, the way you put it sounds good. But I really want the 4th Kazekage aka Gaara's father.  I don't know what his awakening might be though, maybe the darkness around his eyes will appear when he awakens.


----------



## G (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K859mM7hevY&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=3&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
shows Danzo's Jutsu and Ougi and Kankuros new Ougi! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVccilT5kZg&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
Onoki's Jutsu and Ougi!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtpLTR_9PpI&feature=plcp&context=C31961b9UDOEgsToPDskLFiLkvL8M67YhlwfW2jBni[/YOUTUBE]
Obito's Jutsu and Ougi!!
WHOS HYPED??!!!


----------



## Augors (Feb 5, 2012)

Danzo will be my main. 

EDIT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtpLTR_9PpI[/YOUTUBE]

This needed to be posted twice


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, will there be a Kisame in Kirigakure uniform?

Also I am gonna stick with Kiri team yeargh!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

How many of you guys are going to get the Xbox 360 version?


----------



## G (Feb 5, 2012)

I am        .


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Would love to trade some xlive names to get in some matches with you all when the game hits. I am probably thinking that most people will get it for ps3.


----------



## Augors (Feb 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How many of you guys are going to get the Xbox 360 version?



I am too.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Hit me up with PM, or post or hit me on my wall with your live name.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm gonna get it but I won't promise to be any good.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 5, 2012)

danzo vs raikage:



neji vs 3rd hokage:



danzo vs kakashi:



kid kakashi vs sasuke:


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2012)

G said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K859mM7hevY&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=3&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
> shows Danzo's Jutsu and Ougi and Kankuros new Ougi!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVccilT5kZg&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=2&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
> Onoki's Jutsu and Ougi!!
> ...



DANZO AND OBITOOOOOO!!!!!! 

Danzo is a complete badass, fighting with one arm like that  His ougi is crazy too. Mokuton twirling trees which he dies and uses Izanagi.. and then kills the opponent, SICK!! Kankuro is pretty badass too. I love his ougi. Sucks that we don't get a separate Kankuro, but he probably has Sasori as an awakening as well.

I love the way Obito is in this game as well. They made him fast and flexible. But I guess all Uchihas are like that. That ougi finisher was just too much badassery my eyes almost could not take it.


----------



## G (Feb 5, 2012)

nick65 said:


> danzo vs raikage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awakened Danzo is awesome, also Kid Kakashi's moves are cool too.
I think Obito's and Kid Kakashi's Ougis are the most epic.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How many of you guys are going to get the Xbox 360 version?



same here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

Generations is definatly the best current storm game to date, any objections?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

*Mother of god......*

I found something increbibly epic just now.......


*Spoiler*: __ 








Notice that there is a selection on Itachi and Kakashi's character slot which indicates choosing the same person with a different Ougi/Moveset? Well i have a hunch that if this is true possibly We'll get to use PTS (UNS1) versions of Itachi & Kakashi's movesets/Ougi/Awakening.....And if thats the case then characters like Tsunade, Orochiamru, and Jiraiya will be able to have their UNS1 movesets selected as well! 

Could Generations not get anymore epic???? :WOW:WOW


----------



## Bonney (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm probably getting it on 360 as well.

Anyway loving Guy's moveset a lot.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2012)

Danzo's awakening is quite interesting... It's like an upgraded version of Asuma's (which makes sense, seeing as Danzo is a better wind user than him). Danzo's is more intriguing though, because you could do short-range or mid-range assaults with it.. When he attacks, notice how long slashes of wind dash forward after he strikes, meaning he could be a short distance away from you and still inflict damage, right? Interesting 

I don't know who to main, there's far too many people 

Some of my mains will include, in no particular order..yet:

-Danzo
-Serious Tobi
-Obito
-Haku
-Zabuza

I'll add onto this when I remember some others


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm curious what they'll do for Storm 3, if they'll keep the Part 1 characters in?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

Did anyone read my post yet?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'm curious what they'll do for Storm 3, if they'll keep the Part 1 characters in?


Well with the war arc there will be a few that will return but you make a good point. I do hope that the other characters not present for the arcs in Storm 3 remain playable. Not just pre timeskip but Jiraiya, Sage Naruto, Orochimaru (unless he winds up coming back) and others that either died or had a major power/outfit change.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they will, they aren't going to make any drastic changes to the fighting so all they really need to do is copy/paste then tweak them for whatever new elements they add in Storm 3.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2012)

*


Lee Min Jung said:



			How many of you guys are going to get the Xbox 360 version?
		
Click to expand...


I'm getting it for 360 and as for my username, just look to your left*


----------



## nick65 (Feb 5, 2012)

4th vs 1st hokage


----------



## Rama (Feb 5, 2012)

nick65 said:


> 4th vs 1st hokage



Minato got the shit beaten out of him.

I couldn't see Hashi's combos , anyway I like his fighting style, reminds me of Tsunade and of course I'm gonna main him.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did anyone read my post yet?



Isn't it obvious that Part 1 Kakashi and the others will be playable? They're getting all the other Part 1 characters and adding it to the game..


----------



## Saru (Feb 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did anyone read my post yet?



I made a similar post, like, two pages ago. No one cares.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Isn't it obvious that Part 1 Kakashi and the others will be playable? They're getting all the other Part 1 characters and adding it to the game..



I kinda thought so at first but when most of the screenshots of characters showed mostly their storm 2 movesets i didn't think it would be possible, i'm just glad thats not the case anymore. 



Astrαl said:


> I made a similar post, like, two pages ago. No one cares.



Hehee...


----------



## Si Style (Feb 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'm curious what they'll do for Storm 3, if they'll keep the Part 1 characters in?



More than likely, generations is a prelude to Storm 3 - This game covers everything up to the war and I believe Storm 3 will focus solely on making a game out of the war alone.
CC2 said Generations was about perfecting game play, not about the story. Adding pre-timeskip characters was just a wonderful gimmick.

This will mean that Storm 3 will get a Storm 2 style story I reckon.

Just consider the characters in Storm 3...

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. RCM Naruto > Kyubbi shroud Naruto
2. EMS Sasuke
3. Prime Nagato
4. Prime Madara
5. Kabutomaru (if not in UNSG)
6. Silver mask Tobi > Demon Shrine summon
7. Zetsu
8. White Zetsu
9. 2 Tail Jin > 2 Tail Biijuu
10. 3 Tail Jin > 3 Tail Biijuu
11. 4 Tail Jin > 4 Tail Biijuu
12. 5 Tail Jin > 5 Tail Biijuu
13. 6 Tail Jin > 6 Tail Biijuu
14. 7 Tail Jin > 7 Tail Biijuu
15. Mifune
16. Hanzou
17. 4th Kazekage
18. 1st Tsuchikage
19. 2nd Mizukage
20. 3rd Raikage
21. KinJin bros.
22. Chouza

Lest we forget upgrades to Chouji, Gaara, Darui, etc

and I've probably forgotten some...




Don't panic though, Accel included pre-timeskip characters so Storm 3 probably will considering we will be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



welcoming back Zabuza, Haku and Kimimaro.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

Since subbing will be easy in this game, will we still be able to use combos more in generations than just turtling+sub?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 5, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'm pretty sure they will, they aren't going to make any drastic changes to the fighting so all they really need to do is copy/paste then tweak them for whatever new elements they add in Storm 3.


Pretty much, CC2 has basically got the ball rolling for the War Arc.

All they need to do is adjust the movesets/ougis of people like Gaara, CM Naruto, Kankuro, etc. Well that and applying the story mode around that Arc, I mean can you imagine the boss battles?!



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Since subbing will be easy in this game, will we still be able to use combos more in generations than just turtling+sub?


Well taking in the info we have it's more than likely, everybody testing out the game inside and out after it's release is gonna show just what we can do.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## DaKakz (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol I'm probably the only one wishing for Hiruko Sasori to be the last character left to be confirmed.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Kankuro's Ougi  Though i wonder why they didn't use Akahigi: Kiki Sankaku.
> 
> I'm still miffed that he doesn't use Sasori as his main puppet. If we don't get Sasori puppet as his Awakening too....



You're right, he could have used Sasori as his main attack with Machinery Triangles as his jutsu and what he has now as his special.. That'd leave him out on the awakening though, but I'm sure CC2 could think of something.. 

Oh well, a minor update is better than no update at all. We know for sure Kankuro will get Sasori as his main puppet in Storm 3, and who knows, it may be too early to tell if he'll get Sasori as his main or not in Generations (being more on the hopeful side again)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Well taking in the info we have it's more than likely, everybody testing out the game inside and out after it's release is gonna show just what we can do.



Thats true, i hope for the best for Generations online because i really don't want to meet into a bunch of those storm 2 spammers again.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Lol I'm probably the only one wishing for Hiruko Sasori to be the last character left to be confirmed.


I would have liked him too but given the slots available it's unlikely.

I wish the people playing the game in these recent videos on Saiyan Island picked more creative teams. All the older characters have a mix (probably the team ups the player used in Storm 2) but new characters seem to all have their usual team.


----------



## Sera (Feb 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats true, i hope for the best for Generations online because i really don't want to meet into a bunch of those storm 2 spammers again.



Me too.


----------



## Rama (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]K859mM7hevY&[/YOUTUBE]

How unfortunate that Danzo didn't KNJ even ones, I really wanted to know if they switch that up for puppet users.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

^I can't see the vid bro.


----------



## Rama (Feb 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^I can't see the vid bro.



yeah sorry ill fix it later, is the video when danzo fought kankuro


----------



## Prototype (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm probably late on this, seeing as I'm not active in this thread very much anymore, but Danzō and Kage Summit Kankurō have two of the best ultimate jutsu I've seen.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^I can't see the vid bro.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2012)

Is that the kage summit room?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2012)

It's the Ninja Academy.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 5, 2012)

young sasuke's ultimte jutsu...pretty good if u ask me!


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2012)

That was so short.. Felt like it was a normal Jutsu.


----------



## Vash (Feb 6, 2012)

A better version of the new trailer.

[YOUTUBE]WrCQlEYrDSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Has Konan's Ougi been updated to you know what?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

So... when is this game coming out?!


----------



## Face (Feb 6, 2012)

Joker J said:


> *Naruto Storm Generation MIZUKAGE VS NARUTO CHAKRA MODE *
> [YOUTUBE]oAOSbTNwGng[/YOUTUBE]
> tp try and find more real videos on youtube just type in *"Naruto Storm Generation"* and *"filter"* and *"upload date"*.



Wow...that ending.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone know when the demo comes out for America?



Suigetsu said:


> So... when is this game coming out?!



February 23, 2012 Japan

March 13, 2012 USA


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 6, 2012)

The next 5 weeks will be so tough to bear... Hopefully Asia will get the game by 13 March as well...


----------



## nick65 (Feb 6, 2012)

Saiyan said:


> A better version of the new trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WrCQlEYrDSg[/YOUTUBE]



its not the same


----------



## Random (Feb 6, 2012)

Jaga said:


> young sasuke's ultimte jutsu...pretty good if u ask me!


Why did they shorten it? It wasn't that long in the first place [not compared to some peoples] so why make it even shorter?



Saiyan said:


> A better version of the new trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WrCQlEYrDSg[/YOUTUBE]



It's not the same so it's not a better version. It didn't even show Gaara's new ougi. I want the same version as the other one, just with better quality.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 6, 2012)

dat trailer

jesus fuck when this game comes out i'm gonna be "sick" for a week
SORRY BOSS
CANT COME TO WORK
REAAAAALLY SICK YO

also, killer bee's first single 

i want this game so much


----------



## Vash (Feb 6, 2012)

Random said:


> It's not the same so it's not a better version. It didn't even show Gaara's new ougi. I want the same version as the other one, just with better quality.



I meant better quality 

It is stupid that the first few minutes have been removed though 



Kenneth said:


> i want this game so much



Me too, can't believe I've gotta wait until the 30th


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 6, 2012)

i pre-ordered it as one of the first in my country  trouble is, i noticed it didn't say "collector's edition" and now i'm not sure if i'm gonna get that edition or the normal one... heard people talk about how there will be one, but it didn't show on the website of the gamestore i pre-ordered it on 

i'm so worried

i want that god damn edition more than i want to go home when i'm at work
sigh


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2012)

The dude who posted Neji vs Young Sasuke on YouTube says this:


			
				Ataradesu said:
			
		

> Also, for more gameplay footage, be sure to check out Namco Bandai forums, Tony Shoupinou is going to post a video he made at Paris manga, that should show a lot more battles.
> 
> *And a new trailer (pretty similar but with some small changes, like showing new ougis) is coming too, confirming a collector edition !* Namco Bandai will upload that in great quality.


I hope this is real.
Stoked.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 6, 2012)

Ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkk I GOTTA GET THAT

ugh
now i have to contact the shop, ask them if they can change my order to the collector's edition one


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Why did they shorten it? It wasn't that long in the first place [not compared to some peoples] so why make it even shorter?



Yeah it was.  His whole ougi lasted 13 seconds oroginally so its no wonder they cut it down to 5, plus its not the bad actually. It actually looks fine imo since they did keep his face when he rushes towards the opponent in his ougi.


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2012)

How many of you actually reached Hero rank online?


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 6, 2012)

G said:


> The dude who posted Neji vs Young Sasuke on YouTube says this:
> 
> I hope this is real.
> Stoked.


I'm also hoping this is true. If a collectors edition is released in NA, then I will definitely pre-order it!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

There's new gameplay videos of Konan vs Kakashi & Sasuke vs Kiba on SI. The players kept guard jumping too much that it pissed me off, i REALLY hope this isn't gonna be the case for online in Generations.


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> There's new gameplay videos of Konan vs Kakashi & Sasuke vs Kiba on SI. The players kept guard jumping too much that it pissed me off, i REALLY hope this isn't gonna be the case for online in Generations.



WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T THEY FIX IT??!!!?!!?!!!?!!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

So guys, who do you think the remaining playable characters will be?
Place your bets


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> So guys, who do you think the remaining playable characters will be?
> Place your bets



Playabletakata and Real Madara 
Support:Kushina and Yugito


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Playable: Utakata and Real Madara
> Support:Kushina and Yugito



Real Madara was already confirmed to be playable (as a seperate character)

And why Utakata over the other jinchuuriki?


----------



## Shouko (Feb 6, 2012)

> Playabletakata and Real Madara
> Support:Kushina and Yugito


They are in the game? o_O I mean Utakata and Real Madara? It's confirmed? That could means the story is pretty fucking big.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Real Madara* was already confirmed to be playable (as a seperate character)
> 
> And why Utakata over the other jinchuuriki?


were was he confirmed ,i know that Masked Madara was confirmed but not the real one.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

Shouko said:


> They are in the game? o_O I mean Utakata and Real Madara? It's confirmed? That could means the story is pretty fucking big.



Real Madara is confirmed, yes. But the Utakata part was directed at Linkdarkside (why *he*'d pick Utakata over other jinchuuriki)

So Utakata isn't confirmed.

And Linkdarkside was talking about who he thinks are the characters that aren't yet confirmed but will be in the game.



Linkdarkside said:


> were was he confirmed ,i know that Masked Madara was confirmed but not the real one.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 6, 2012)

720p version of the trailer from the French convention that weekend :


Enjoy!


----------



## Melodie (Feb 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Real Madara was already confirmed to be playable (as a seperate character)
> 
> And why Utakata over the other jinchuuriki?





- I think that person said Utakata 'cause he was shown in the anime, or more like, a arc completely about him or so. though i think Yagura should be better, as he is supposed to be shown in Kisame's flashback.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AVNPcUf7NI&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

Namco's official one, hope this is better for you guys but I don't have the time to watch it


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> 720p version of the trailer from the French convention that weekend :
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



AWESOME!
Thanks!



Melodie said:


> - I think that person said Utakata 'cause he was shown in the anime, or more like, a arc completely about him or so. though i think Yagura should be better, as he is supposed to be shown in Kisame's flashback.



- 

- But he has just as litle feats as the other lesser known Jinchuuriki.. =/


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Feb 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Real Madara is confirmed, yes. But the Utakata part was directed at Linkdarkside (why *he*'d pick Utakata over other jinchuuriki)
> 
> So Utakata isn't confirmed.
> 
> And Linkdarkside was talking about who he thinks are the characters that aren't yet confirmed but will be in the game.



Masked Madara is not the real Madara, I'm sure he means edo Madara who with out a doubt won't be playable.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Masked Madara is not the real Madara, I'm sure he means edo Madara who with out a doubt won't be playable.



I took 'real' as 'serious'
conflict of definition

My bad 

Sorry Linkdarkside and others


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Melodie said:


> -* I think that person said Utakata 'cause he was shown in the anime, or more like, a arc completely about him or so.* though i think Yagura should be better, as he is supposed to be shown in Kisame's flashback.


this exactly why ,he have more jutsus and a VA already.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> this exactly why ,he have more jutsus and a VA already.



Hmm, I guess you do have a point there

But do you think it's enough to net him a spot as a playable character?
There are support characters who have more feats and a VA, too.

Plus that arc was filler, so do you think he might get in as a PC over characters who have canon feats?

Not saying you are wrong, I'm just trying to have a conversation here, lol.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> AWESOME!
> Thanks!


You're welcome. This is a great trailer !


----------



## Vyse (Feb 6, 2012)

By the way: Is Sarutobi confirmed? I don't remember seeing him.


----------



## Sera (Feb 6, 2012)

Valakrie said:


> I'm also hoping this is true. If a collectors edition is released in NA, then I will definitely pre-order it!



I hope there's going to be a collectors edition in the EU as well!


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 6, 2012)

The "card edition" collector version of the game is weak  :



I hope there will be another real collector, with the OST, a steelcase metal box, like Storm 1, and some exclusive artworks or an artbook.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Vyse said:


> By the way: Is Sarutobi confirmed? I don't remember seeing him.


both Asuma and 3rd Hokage are in.


----------



## Vyse (Feb 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> both ASUMA and 3rd Hokage are in.



Thanks for the confirmation. That's great news.


----------



## Agony (Feb 6, 2012)

why is itachi's skill set still the same?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> The "card edition" collector version of the game is weak  :
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there will be another real collector, with the OST, a steelcase metal box, like Storm 1, and some exclusive artworks or an artbook.



I actually like that one

Dat Poster 

I don't care about the cards, though, so I probably won't end up getting this one
Except when the poster is exclusive to this one (which I doubt)


----------



## Rama (Feb 6, 2012)

G said:


> How many of you actually reached Hero rank online?



I did    .


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2012)

So some guy asked about the  Card Edition on Namco Bandai's Naruto games Facebook page.
Tony Shoupinou, who's a member of Namco Bandai/ representive posted this.


> The card version distribution is still to be confirmed by each territory as it is linked to another department than just video games. I will request informations to be clarified and posted.
> For information, *the cards have special codes printed on that unlocks additionnal features when added to your ninja card (your online profil in fact)*


Namco Bandai has aso uploaded pictures of some Naruto figurines which also have codes.
This sucks..


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 6, 2012)

Agony said:


> why is itachi's skill set still the same?



The default Itachi is the Shippuden Version since he's the recent one yet. (At least until Edo Itachi comes along during the war).

Anyway, you can play as PTS Itachi since he has another costume/outfit for you to pick.



> -Change some characters already out in NUNS1 and 2: Yes and no, all the characters have not been changes, basically anyone whose current scenario did not state development, remain as such. But some characters have changed: Naruto and Sasuke of course, but as you've seen Bee, Tobi, Kisame, I think Guy should be (although not seen any proposed change on the demo), Minato, apart from the 'Ougi and cape least little thing. By cons, *characters like Kakashi and Itachi who through the ages (well the two generations), I saw a button appear to change the style of fighting.*



French interview:


By change the style of fighting, he meant outfit icon that showed the moveset and Ougi that Itachi had in Storm 1.

Surprisingly, Kakashi has a outfit change that has his moveset from Storm 1 as well, I guess that's understandable since in the PTS series he did not have Mangekyo or Kumi at that point in time.


Soo....Ummm.....There you have it. You get PTS Itachi with all of his Tsukuyomi Awakening Rape Glory. And you get to still keep TS Itachi with his Susano'o Awakening Rape Glory. The best of both terrifying nightmares


----------



## Scizor (Feb 6, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> The default Itachi is the Shippuden Version since he's the recent one yet. (At least until Edo Itachi comes along during the war).
> 
> Anyway, you can play as PTS Itachi since he has another costume/outfit for you to pick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 6, 2012)

G said:


> How many of you actually reached Hero rank online?



I did, long time ago. Not enough effort/determination to get 9,999,999 BP though.



Linkdarkside said:


> Playabletakata and Real Madara
> Support:Kushina and Yugito



Utakata will not be in this game. He has not had any canon appearances in the anime, and will not get any for a long time. Matsuyama stated a while back that filler characters will not be included.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

didnt got the super nine because a bunch of Italian people hacked it. So I tough it pointless.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 6, 2012)

More screens from the anime scenes of the story mode, and from the fights themselves :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC3d_EA99no&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

From 4:57 to 5:17, we can see how Danzo's izanagi will work, and I find it awesome. I can't wait for playing this game.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> More screens from the anime scenes of the story mode, and from the fights themselves :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC3d_EA99no&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> From 4:57 to 5:17, we can see how Danzo's izanagi will work, and I find it awesome. I can't wait for playing this game.



Wow, so they've even implemented Izanagi into Danzo's awakening. That's good to know  I wonder if they're including Shisui's eye, somehow. Maybe that's the item he has on the UP arrowpad?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

From what i got from the French interview despite google translation not being too accurate, this seems to be the reason why the Sound 4 weren't put in Geneations as playable characters:



> Woody: For characters, There are over 70, not counting support is huge. But many summers have disappointed some people that have been important in history as the 4 sound, and have even had their bows. Their popularity Besides important, why not Taking?
> 
> M: We get many requests from fans, it was long called their return and that of Zabuza and Haku. So we had to make a choice. We preferred to focus on the lath two, whether or playable character in story mode.
> 
> ...



Intresting....


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2012)

Because Sound 4 should be put in for the perfected product :3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

So you want Zabuza and Haku to take the boot then? 

The only thing that could get the Sound 4 in would probably be DLC.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

This has probably been posted, but if you want the HD version of the over 9 min trailer then


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

What i think is amazing, is the fact that they are releasing this game WAYYYYYYYYY ahead of what the US is watching, Naruto wise. They aren't afraid to pass it out over here the same time Japan gets it. I am looking at you PS2 Naruto games.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

WHEN IS Da Game Comming out?!


----------



## Joker J (Feb 6, 2012)

March 13, I like to use Google.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2012)

This game has peeked my interest.  I looking forward to buying and playing it.


----------



## Random (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah it was.  His whole ougi lasted 13 seconds oroginally so its no wonder they cut it down to 5, plus its not the bad actually. It actually looks fine imo since they did keep his face when he rushes towards the opponent in his ougi.



You think 13 seconds is long


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 6, 2012)

Lately posted by Cyberconnect 2 on Facebook...



> It seems like there's a rumor that real Uchiha Madara in Generataions,
> and the rumor says he appears on the latest issue of Shonen JUMP...
> 
> I hate to disappoint fans but the man in the red armor on Shonen JUMP's reveal is the first Hokage. (the text next to the image explicitly reads "The Story mode covers the Masked dude's battle against 1st Hokage.")



What do you guys take of this?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2012)

I never believed Madara to be in this in the first place.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait, which Madara are you talking bout, the one in the war? Why would he be in it? I thought the story doesn't go that far.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> More screens from the anime scenes of the story mode, and from the fights themselves :
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC3d_EA99no&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> From 4:57 to 5:17, we can see how Danzo's izanagi will work, and I find it awesome. I can't wait for playing this game.


so Gaara and Sasuke will have a battle interesting.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Random said:


> You think 13 seconds is long



Compared to the rest of the new/old Ougis that last mostly 5-6 seconds, yes. 

As for the FB post, lol at people thinking Edo Madara was gonna be in this game.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 6, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> From 4:57 to 5:17, we can see how Danzo's izanagi will work


Looks like an auto-Kawarimi.


----------



## Random (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Compared to the rest of the new/old Ougis that last mostly 5-6 seconds, yes.


Meh, i guess everybody has different opinions. I like longer ougis, not too long, but still more than 5 seconds


----------



## SaiST (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe they'll provide a compromise in UNS3. Shorter Ougi in Multiplayer, and longer uncut Ougi in Single Player.


----------



## Rama (Feb 6, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Maybe they'll provide a compromise in UNS3. Shorter Ougi in Multiplayer, and longer uncut Ougi in Single Player.



thats a good idea.


----------



## Random (Feb 6, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Maybe they'll provide a compromise in UNS3. Shorter Ougi in Multiplayer, and longer uncut Ougi in Single Player.



That's a great idea. If they ask for suggestions for UNS3, that will definitely be one of mine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

That would be kinda weird, but ok i guess....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 6, 2012)

The up item is always just a buff.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lately posted by Cyberconnect 2 on Facebook...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys take of this?



Scratch what I said right here. The One managing CC2's Fb page (Ryuta Yazawa) claimed what he said earlier to be a "mistake", the mistake being that Real Madara is not playable... Hint, anyone?


----------



## Random (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That would be kinda weird, but ok i guess....



Must you contradict everything I say and/or like?


----------



## Rama (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Scratch what I said right here. The One managing CC2's Fb page (Ryuta Yazawa) claimed what he said earlier to be a "mistake", the mistake being that Real Madara is not playable... Hint, anyone?



I think he couldn't say that Tobi wasn't Madara yet lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2012)

The thread is already filled and the game hasn't even came out yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Must you contradict everything I say and/or like?



Hehee......sorry about that.  I didn't read your post before the last one carefully. Your free to express your likes, i didn't mean to come of as arrogant. Truce dude? :33

And actually i'm kinda fond of the idea now, it'll even out people who want longer ougis so....


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 6, 2012)

*People of the forum!....*




Yay or Nay?


----------



## Rama (Feb 6, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> *People of the forum!....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah Kakashi will probably get Double Raikiri, awesome news ; )


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 6, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> *People of the forum!....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news and all, but I said this to Asakuna, ain't it obvious they'll get 2 ougis? They said they're implementing Storm1 and Storm2, meaning that Storm1 Kakashi/Itachi with their movesets and ougis will be playable. Right?


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 6, 2012)

Actually Aeion, it's not that simple. 

When they said that they were implementing Storm 1 and Storm 2, they were only talking about the general characters. (Like PTS Naruto, PTS Lee) This does not imply movesets or Ultimate Jutsu. Hell, this did not even imply that we were getting PTS Kakashi and PTS Itachi since they are general characters. 

General characters, are characters that you know will make the roster, and are already or mostly confirmed. We knew Kakashi and Itachi were confirmed, however, we had no knowledge if they would have their movesets from Storm 1. For the most part, for all we knew from the trailers and all, that they would have still bared their Storm 2 movesets.

So, like I said, it's not that simple.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 7, 2012)

It actually is not as complicated as you think.. When Generations was announced, everyone thought the whole game was a copy/paste of Storm1. Basically this is true, with a few moderations to certain characters. In general, its implied that any character that was playable in previous Storm games will 100% be confirmed in Generations, hence why Karin is playable again (Lars is arguable). This is what makes Part1 Kakashi/Itachi obvious


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2012)

What about Orocimaru Tsunade and Jiraiya?


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> It actually is not as complicated as you think.. When Generations was announced, everyone thought the whole game was a copy/paste of Storm1. Basically this is true, with a few moderations to certain characters. In general, its implied that any character that was playable in previous Storm games will 100% be confirmed in Generations, hence why Karin is playable again (Lars is arguable). This is what makes Part1 Kakashi/Itachi obvious



No, it did not imply that any character within the previous Storm games were 100% confirmed. We did not, I repeat, did not have any knowledge, or hints that we were getting PTS Kakashi, or PTS Itachi. Can you provide any real physical evidence that proves that it was obvious? Before the event in Paris we had no proof, there was no videos, no images, nothing physical at all to go on. If your source is word of the mouth, or possibly CC2 themselves, then it's not that good of a standing since they themselves said: "Though it's not officially announced". Meaning what exactly? That we had no knowledge, because they did not announce it and confirm it to us. 

And with no confirmation, what do we have? What's left? Nothing but assumptions and speculation. Or like most of us understood, there was nothing at all.

The trailers themselves made a large majority of people believe that Itachi and Kakashi were based off of Storm 2, not 1. If it was that obvious than almost everyone would have already known by now, but that's not the case. 

Come on now


----------



## Random (Feb 7, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> No, it did not imply that any character within the previous Storm games were 100% confirmed. We did not, I repeat, did not have any knowledge, or hints that we were getting PTS Kakashi, or PTS Itachi. Can you provide any real physical evidence that proves that it was obvious? Before the event in Paris we had no proof, there was no videos, no images, nothing physical at all to go on. If your source is word of the mouth, or possibly CC2 themselves, then it's not that good of a standing since they themselves said: "Though it's not officially announced". Meaning what exactly? That we had no knowledge, because they did not announce it and confirm it to us.
> 
> And with no confirmation, what do we have? What's left? Nothing but assumptions and speculation. Or like most of us understood, there was nothing at all.
> 
> ...


You don't need evidence, it was common sense. Anyone can figure out that all the actual playable characters that appeared in Storm 1-2 were 100% confirmed just by looking at the setup of the game. Seeing as Kakashi's and Itachi's movesets are almost completly different between Storm 1 and 2, it only makes sense that they would get those two different movesets in Generations. I'm sure they aren't the only ones who will get that treatment.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 7, 2012)

every. fucking. video. gives me goosebumps.

i cannot cope with the awesome that is this game


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 7, 2012)

Those Clash of Ninja fans must be pretty jelly right now.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 7, 2012)

Random said:


> You don't need evidence, it was common sense. Anyone can figure out that all the actual playable characters that appeared in Storm 1-2 were 100% confirmed just by looking at the setup of the game. Seeing as Kakashi's and Itachi's movesets are almost completly different between Storm 1 and 2, it only makes sense that they would get those two different movesets in Generations. I'm sure they aren't the only ones who will get that treatment.



Common Sense. Really? Alright then, let's break this down together shall we?

Going by that logic, when CC2 was creating Accel 1/Accel 2, then it should be common sense to assume that there would be two Kakashis and two Itachis within those games. After all, both characters played mostly differently in UN3/NH3. And it's mostly granted that they'll play differently within those upcoming installments. So with just that in itself, when CC2 was combining both UN3/NH3 with their last few installments, people knew, they just absolutely knew what was going to be within the game. After all, it's "common sense". My brother had the same logic that your sharing now at that point in time. And guess what? It did not happen.  


Again, once more, if there's no confirmation then all that's left are assumptions and speculation. If there's nothing to confirm, or anything at all to prove and back up any claim, then it's nothing at all. That's common sense. Saying anyone can figure out that all playable characters in Storm 1 and 2 were 100%, no, that's not something that could be figured out. Since once again, there was no proof of evidence that presented that we were getting PTS Kakashi or PTS Itachi. We've only just now, have received confirmation. You can not prove that anyone could have figured that out without confirmation. by the actual developers. And like CC2 said: "Though not officially announced".

Ahh good lord, I've already stated my point before lol No point in repeating myself. I'd start to feel like a song in a constant loop.


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2012)

I am sure that the remaining playable characters are Tobi with chains and Asura.

Oh look.. 9000th post.


----------



## Vyse (Feb 7, 2012)

The decision to get rid of those boring long ultimate jutsus was the best thing that happened to the franchise.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2012)

Are they bringing back the lil mini game when doing the UJ?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 7, 2012)

Random said:


> You don't need evidence, it was common sense. Anyone can figure out that all the actual playable characters that appeared in Storm 1-2 were 100% confirmed just by looking at the setup of the game. Seeing as Kakashi's and Itachi's movesets are almost completly different between Storm 1 and 2, it only makes sense that they would get those two different movesets in Generations. I'm sure they aren't the only ones who will get that treatment.



This... I don't know why it's so hard to understand. CC2 fully made it obvious that they were copy/pasting characters from previous Storm games. Why would it make any sense at all to not include a character you have already worked on? CC2 already worked on Part 1 Kakashi/Itachi. How hard is it to add them to Generations? Not hard at all, because there's nothing to work on. It's pretty simple to figure it out, I don't know why you're having a hard time comprehending this. Name one character in the other Storm games that won't be in Generations... None, as I said, the only arguable one is Lars for obvious reasons. Given that, I'm sure we'll get 2 of the Sannin as well, *because it takes no effort to copy/paste them to Generations.* Simple


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> Are they bringing back the lil mini game when doing the UJ?



U serious???


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully one day awesome Ougis return, it was one of the reasons I enjoyed the series in the first place.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2012)

I just wanna see real team ougi's  if you have a compatible team. I wouldn't mind the current one if you had a team of Naruto, Itachi and Zabuza as that would make no sense but I'd die for some real combination ougi's for compatible teams.


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah.. I'd love to see a Ino-Shika-Cho team ougi.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 7, 2012)

G said:


> Yeah.. I'd love to see a Ino-Shika-Cho team ougi.


Yeah, 3 man ougis are awesome!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SeQ5XGAhwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

GNT 4 was great in general, I would honestly rather have that with 360/PS3 online than Generation.


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 7, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> Are they bringing back the lil mini game when doing the UJ?



Nope. And I personally don't see them adding it back in for Storm 3 either.


----------



## Augors (Feb 7, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> *People of the forum!....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping it's Copy Kakashi, Cause I miss able to copy other people's justu and movesets.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 7, 2012)

Vyse said:


> The decision to get rid of those boring long ultimate jutsus was the best thing that happened to the franchise.


I disagree on that, I loved the UJs and how cool they were to watch. I wish they didn't shorten the ougis to only few seconds, but I'm glad they got rid of the button pressing mini-game.


Augors said:


> I'm hoping it's Copy Kakashi, Cause I miss able to copy other people's justu and movesets.


Storm 1 Kakashi's awakening auto-KNJs attacks, but he didn't copy other people's techniques.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Hmm, I guess you do have a point there
> 
> But do you think it's enough to net him a spot as a playable character?
> There are support characters who have more feats and a VA, too.
> ...


1.Utakata is not filler
2.there characters that have filler jutsus from the anime and completely new ones for the game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 7, 2012)

Vyse said:


> The decision to get rid of those boring long ultimate jutsus was the best thing that happened to the franchise.





The long UJ were one of the best things about the Ultimate Ninja games it was a dark day indeed when they shortened them


----------



## Augors (Feb 7, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I disagree on that, I loved the UJs and how cool they were to watch. I wish they didn't shorten the ougis to only few seconds, but I'm glad they got rid of the button pressing mini-game.
> 
> Storm 1 Kakashi's awakening auto-KNJs attacks, but he didn't copy other people's techniques.


Yea, true. But I wanted somewhat the copy Kakashi from the Clash of ninja games, Just to copy only the special. I shouldn't put movesets. xD


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2012)

This game looks already epic. The only thing that would make it epic-er is if they make the jutsu clash feature return from Storm 1. 

And choosable & playable Awakenings.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 7, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I disagree on that, I loved the UJs and how cool they were to watch. I wish they didn't shorten the ougis to only few seconds, but I'm glad they got rid of the button pressing mini-game.


They're great to watch *once*. They're not great to see every time they're used in a fight. Especially if they're used twice.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just saw the screenshots of anime footage. Did anyone else notice that when naruto's painting on the hokage faces he has his headband already? Too early for that lol. Not a big deal but just a small error i noticed.


----------



## Augors (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnDTdfJ3IBY[/YOUTUBE]

Another fight.

EDIT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz3yNCTlg0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2012)

Really liking Kimimaro's Moves.
Too bad the player spammed the Jutsu.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 7, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 1.Utakata is not filler
> 2.there characters that have filler jutsus from the anime and completely new ones for the game.



1. I never said Utakata is filler because he's obviously not.

But the arc his feats. and VA are from was filler.

2. Who has filler jutsu, then? Not saying you're wrong, I'm just wondering

And yes, but a completely new jutsu is something else as a filler one.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 7, 2012)

Augors said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnDTdfJ3IBY[/YOUTUBE]



Ugh, they did that thing again.. That thing where your ultimate is the same as your awakening...  I really do hate it when they do that, it seems too unnatural and unlike the show.. People can't just burst into 8-Gates or CM2 like that.. so it seems very off to do that as an ougi.. They should have used Kimimaro's normal one where 20 thousand bone spikes pierce out everywhere.

That's why I never really liked Gai/Lee/Itachi's ougis in Storm 2. Seemed so unnatural.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

I liked base Kimimaro's awakening better.


----------



## Sera (Feb 7, 2012)

I want the next announcement.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 7, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I want the next announcement.



Be patient, my friend 

Patience is the greatest virtue


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> They're great to watch *once*. They're not great to see every time they're used in a fight. Especially if they're used twice.


 I don't mind ougis/UJs being shortened, I just think they were shortened too much. The UJs were gratifying to watch and creatively done, but now they are so quick it's like most of them are on fast-forward. Especially some generic ones like Ino and a few others.



Aeion said:


> Ugh, they did that thing again.. That thing where your ultimate is the same as your awakening...  I really do hate it when they do that, it seems too unnatural and unlike the show.. People can't just burst into 8-Gates or CM2 like that.. so it seems very off to do that as an ougi.. They should have used Kimimaro's normal one where 20 thousand bone spikes pierce out everywhere.
> 
> That's why I never really liked Gai/Lee/Itachi's ougis in Storm 2. Seemed so unnatural.



It's been said that certain characters have selectable awakenings/jutsus. Young Naruto has shown that's true if you look at the newest trailer, but others I'm not too sure about.


----------



## Saru (Feb 7, 2012)

Why is there so much confusion? 

 In Generations, a number of characters will be upgraded with new ougis/awakenings. Gaara, PTS Naruto (and probably PTS Sasuke as such), Itachi, Kakashi, etc. CC2 even confirmed this in a tweet.


But who do you guys think the remaining characters are, then? I still hope that Madara might get in (). Or Nagato with Yahiko and Konan as supports (Ame orphans) + Hanzou.


----------



## Random (Feb 7, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> Common Sense. Really? Alright then, let's break this down together shall we?
> 
> Going by that logic, when CC2 was creating Accel 1/Accel 2, then it should be common sense to assume that there would be two Kakashis and two Itachis within those games. After all, both characters played mostly differently in UN3/NH3. And it's mostly granted that they'll play differently within those upcoming installments. So with just that in itself, when CC2 was combining both UN3/NH3 with their last few installments, people knew, they just absolutely knew what was going to be within the game. After all, it's "common sense". My brother had the same logic that your sharing now at that point in time. And guess what? It did not happen.
> 
> ...



If everything i said was all assumptions and speculation, then give me a mirror ball and call me a psychic, because it was all right. I would go on, but Aeion has basically already said everything I was going to. If you don't get it by now, you never will, and frankly, that's just not my problem.

Edit: Still not happy about the 5 second ougis, but i suppose i'll have to get over it.


----------



## Sera (Feb 7, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Or Nagato with Yahiko and Konan as supports (Ame orphans) + Hanzou.



I am wondering why the Ame orphans didn't get in, as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 7, 2012)

hey actually the AME orphas it's a really good idea!
But I think that a live Yahiko skin for Pein would rock.


----------



## megabbaut (Feb 7, 2012)

6 tails is still OP.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2012)

He's not tough to fight against as most who use him stand still and abuse his jutsu.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol, the burst chakra shooting isn't even a good tactic.

Ninja Movement > all.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 7, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> 6 tails is still OP.


----------



## Saru (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't want 6TK to get any weaker. I actually love fighting the kyuubi. 

And if you fight someone who knows what they're doing (e.g. an hero with a good winstreak), things can get pretty hairy.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 7, 2012)

Chakra gun is baby shit for the Kyuubi. The only and greatest problem is his goddamn chakra kunai, aka air  thrusts. That nonsense is spammed like no tomorrow by experienced players, as it's undodgeable/unblockable..


----------



## Rama (Feb 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Chakra gun is baby shit for the Kyuubi. The only and greatest problem is his goddamn chakra kunai, aka air  thrusts. That nonsense is spammed like no tomorrow by experienced players, as it's undodgeable/unblockable..



yep, that thing is fucking ridiculous since 6 tailed kyubi is so agile, characters like Curse Mark Sasuke and Awakened Kakuzu also have really powerful Chakra Kunais(although nobody uses Kakuzu :/)


----------



## Ejenku (Feb 7, 2012)

Vyse said:


> The decision to get rid of those boring long ultimate jutsus was the best thing that happened to the franchise.



I agree with this. I mean sure the jutsu looks cool and all the first 10 times you see it. But seeing how easy it is to land ultimates in the ninja storm series they would get too repetitive. 

I like the short and sweet ultimates in this game.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 7, 2012)

Augors said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnDTdfJ3IBY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]
Finally proof I can use the kage bodyguards as supports for other characters. I've been waiting for this ever this the "exclusive support" confusion. All these demos where people only picked official teams didn't help much either.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 7, 2012)

Did anybody post the "new" trailer?:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AVNPcUf7NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2012)

I ask again, does anybody know when the USA demo is coming out?


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]
> Finally proof I can use the kage bodyguards as supports for other characters. I've been waiting for this ever this the "exclusive support" confusion. All these demos where people only picked official teams didn't help much either.



HAKU WITH KUROTSUCHI AND PTS TENTEN AS SUPPORT
AW YEAAAAAA


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> I agree with this. I mean sure the jutsu looks cool and all the first 10 times you see it. But seeing how easy it is to land ultimates in the ninja storm series they would get too repetitive.
> 
> I like the short and sweet ultimates in this game.



In no way shape or form should you be using ultimates so easily online or be eating ultimates so easily or there's something wrong with the player you're facing or your playing strategies. A successful ougi on an average to low-average player is hard to land, with no base or skill, so you shouldn't be seeing the same ougi more than 2 times in one consecutive battle. If it's an advanced battle, you should not see the ougi more than once, or not at all. When ougis become this hard to land, it's rewarding to see the long and beautiful cinema action, but now in recent Storm games, the rewarding feel is very lack-luster and unfulfilled due to shortness.

I personally didn't mind the long ougis because it showed the hard and determined work CC2 put into their games and just made the game overall look amazing and more epic. The short ougis now make it look like CC2 isn't applying themselves to the level they did before.. Short ougis are so easy to implement and probably don't take as much effort as it did in Storm 1 (hence giving us players more the reason to be upset about no '2 ougi per char', no?)



Foxve said:


> I ask again, does anybody know when the USA demo is coming out?



No. It's to be announced.


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2012)

But so many players in Storm 2 just spam the Ougi.
It gets boring to watch.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 8, 2012)

day: ???
heart status: BPM = over 9000

current activity: watching game store website
new finds: unclickable "special edition" link, implying that it will be available soon
to do: stalk website until it becomes clickable


----------



## Ejenku (Feb 8, 2012)

Aeion said:


> In no way shape or form should you be using ultimates so easily online or be eating ultimates so easily or there's something wrong with the player you're facing or your playing strategies. A successful ougi on an average to low-average player is hard to land, with no base or skill, so you shouldn't be seeing the same ougi more than 2 times in one consecutive battle. If it's an advanced battle, you should not see the ougi more than once, or not at all. When ougis become this hard to land, it's rewarding to see the long and beautiful cinema action, but now in recent Storm games, the rewarding feel is very lack-luster and unfulfilled due to shortness.
> 
> I personally didn't mind the long ougis because it showed the hard and determined work CC2 put into their games and just made the game overall look amazing and more epic. The short ougis now make it look like CC2 isn't applying themselves to the level they did before.. Short ougis are so easy to implement and probably don't take as much effort as it did in Storm 1 (hence giving us players more the reason to be upset about no '2 ougi per char', no?)



 You usually see someone land ultimate twice a round in ninja storm on average. People are just going to spam ultimates online there are no downsides to doing so. You can easily recharge chakra and do it again. I'd rather see a ultimate that's quick and gets back to the match especially if Ive seen it 100's of times already.I wish they made some kind of downtime like 10-15 seconds until you can use a ultimate. If they did this then a longer ultimate may be cool. I also can't stop thinking people will ragequit if you're about to win and you land a ultimate that lasts 30 seconds to finish.  



G said:


> But so many players in Storm 2 just spam the Ougi.
> It gets boring to watch.



Longer ultimates were fine in the older games no online and they were much harder to hit. But I agree with this in regards to ninja storm series.


----------



## Sera (Feb 8, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> day: ???
> heart status: BPM = over 9000
> 
> current activity: watching game store website
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2012)

It says the story mode will cover the story from the beginning to where the anime will be in March


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome, let's just hope it won't skip too much things.


> The European demo will be officially will released sometime this month (February).


YESSSSSSS




> Sound 4 will likely be in a future Naruto game.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> It says the story mode will cover the story from the beginning to where the anime will be in March



Some good stuff there;

- Looks like people made enough noise about sound 4
- Final characters by most people's count is 1 more playable and 2-3 support (My bet is on Kabutomaru for playable - There is no point in Tobi's hideout being a stage without Tobi vs Kabutomaru - Zetsu, Mifune and Kushina as support)
- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Konan vs Awakened Tobi is looking pretty darn likely


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like Sound 4 aren't getting DLC afterall.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Looks like Sound 4 aren't getting DLC afterall.


What did I tell you about starting that, again?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2012)

As I see it Kabutomaru almost has to be (one of) the unannounced playable characters

If the story mode goes all the way to where the anime'll be in March then it wouldn't make sense not to include him

If kabutomaru's in, who else is going to play as Kabutomaru with Kabuto/Orochimaru support just for the lulz?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> What did I tell you about starting that, again?



Umm.......make Sakon playable instead of Masked Madara?  /sarcasm


----------



## Saru (Feb 8, 2012)

I personally don't see Kabutomaru getting in, but Kushina and Zetsu most definitely. I mean, Karin got in Storm 2 just to complete Hebi, but this is Minato's wife/Naruto's mother we're talking about. Their respective fanbases are _huge_, and CC2's probably going to satisfy them. Zetsu, on the other hand, is the _only_ member of Akatsuki not currently in the game, so I'd think that CC2 would put him in prior to Storm 3 to complete the organization.

I'm still waiting for confirmation on Madara.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 8, 2012)

I missed some info, but I heard that Storm 1 & 2 characters are in the game, so would it be possible to mix up ougi's & awakenings

For example choosing Itachi with storm 1 ougi and storm 2 awakening?


----------



## Saru (Feb 8, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I missed some info, but I heard that Storm 1 & 2 characters are in the game, so would it be possible to mix up ougi's & awakenings
> 
> For example choosing Itachi with storm 1 ougi and storm 2 awakening?



That hasn't been explicitly addressed as of yet. I would _think_ that they would include both awakenings, however. I mean, how many characters would actually _need_ a seperate awakening? Itachi (maybe), Kakashi (definitely), and Jiraiya (probably) are all I can even think of. Storm only had, what, 20 characters... ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope i'll get to use storm 2 itachi's movesets while changing just his ougi and possibly awakening.


----------



## Saru (Feb 8, 2012)

Most of you have probably seen this already, but I wanted to post it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]s_mAIevZZEo[/YOUTUBE]






I don't get how Izanagi works.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2012)

Scizor said:


> If kabutomaru's in, who else is going to play as Kabutomaru with Kabuto/Orochimaru support just for the lulz?


I know I will. I'll also for similar reasons play as Tobi with Danzo and Obito as supports.

Other team ups I'm looking forward to trying...

Hinata+Kurotsuchi/Neji (Second Division)
Zabuza+Chojuro/Suigetsu
Shino+Torune/PTS Shino (Aburame Clan)
Ino+Fu/PTS Ino (Yamanaka Clan)
Sage Naruto+Naruto/Naruto (Kage Bunshin no Jutsu)
Haku+Tayuya/Konan
Kankuro(Kage Summit)+Sasori/Sai (Surprise Attack Division)
Minato+Naruto/Kushina (Happy Family, I know this one will be pretty common but I still like it)
Obito+PTS Naruto/PTS Kiba


----------



## Jaga (Feb 8, 2012)

new article with screens!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

You can even customize your battle prowess? FUCK YEAH! :WOW


----------



## Saru (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol, speed buff and cancel blitz.


----------



## Random (Feb 8, 2012)

Having all this stuff for online is just swell and dandy, but will I be able to do any of it offline? I rarely play online (if ever), but I find it unfair that I might miss out on things like tournaments and customization just because of that.


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 8, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new article with screens!


I know I'm *extremely* late with this, but from what I've seen, looks like you can have the option to not have items within online play. Nice


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2012)

G said:


> U serious???



Do you see a smiley in my post? No? Goes to show I was, "serious".
I don't keep up to date with this thread.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

If suigetsu is well built and well balanced and if I had the time...  -mark my words- I would become the best suigetsu player, would climb up the ladder and blast tournaments, would get the attention of CC2 and finally would gladly would say what motivated me.

Sole pure grudge with the essence of bile...

again if I had the time.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 9, 2012)

Man, just imagine the full roster of UNS3. We'll get to play as Calorie Control Choji, Edo Madara, most of the Edo Tensei shinobi (especially the Edo kage), Rinnegan Tobi, EMS Sasuke, etc.
UNSG is only an appetizer. One that I will most definitely purchase.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 9, 2012)

MASKED MADARA VS MINATO VIDEO! They show minato's uj!!!! BEAST!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2012)

Omg Tobis ultimate is summoning Kyuubi to do Tailed Beast Ball!


----------



## Motochika (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh man I had been hoping that they'd do an event match for Minato and Tobi.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2012)

So it looks like Masked Madara will have his hood up. I guess his awakening will be putting his hood back down.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry about the Sound 4 shit I'm so maining "Masked Man"


----------



## slickcat (Feb 9, 2012)

too bad minato doesnt get a change of moveset. His throw should be a kunai to rasengan ground smash finisher. and shikifujin as an ougi. Also his combos dont use his kunai teleport much. eitherway just saw the anime episode,was too epic to describe with words.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> too bad minato doesnt get a change of moveset. His throw should be a kunai to rasengan ground smash finisher. and shikifujin as an ougi. Also his combos dont use his kunai teleport much. eitherway just saw the anime episode,was too epic to describe with words.


Considering the fact he only takes up one slot it's to be expected. I'm also certain Masked Madara will have a seperate slot to Tobi now since they play very different from each other.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> MASKED MADARA VS MINATO VIDEO! They show minato's uj!!!! BEAST!





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Omg Tobis ultimate is summoning Kyuubi to do Tailed Beast Ball!


----------



## Vash (Feb 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> MASKED MADARA VS MINATO VIDEO! They show minato's uj!!!! BEAST!





Dat Tobi ultimate


----------



## Jaga (Feb 9, 2012)

ps3 trophies...easy much?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2012)

So from that the various story modes have been confirmed;
Naruto (in two parts), Sasuke, Kakashi, Minato, Jiraiya, Itachi, Haku & Zabuza, Gaara, Bee and Madara

It also seems that you'll have to unlock the pre timeskip versions of several characters.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2012)

This game has surpassed all my expectations content wise

Good stuff CC2


----------



## Rama (Feb 9, 2012)

Random said:


> Having all this stuff for online is just swell and dandy, but will I be able to do any of it offline? I rarely play online (if ever), but I find it unfair that I might miss out on things like tournaments and customization just because of that.



don't worry just looking at the trophies I can see there will be some theme based tournaments offline. 





Jaga said:


> ps3 trophies...easy much?



they are easier than storm 2 thats for sure, only having to get 80% of cards, titles, etc.


----------



## Prototype (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope that the chains Tobi uses will play a role in other forms of combat as well, and that they aren't only there for his ultimate. It'd make for something interesting. If not, oh well; no biggie. Speaking of the ultimate, looks badass.


----------



## LazyShika (Feb 9, 2012)

I just watched a 9 minute (!) long trailer and hell i want this game.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> So from that the various story modes have been confirmed;
> Naruto (in two parts), Sasuke, Kakashi, Minato, *Jiraiya*, Itachi, Haku & Zabuza, *Gaara*, Bee and *Madara*
> 
> It also seems that you'll have to unlock the pre timeskip versions of several characters.



Those 3 bolded have been confirmed as also having their own storymode?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2012)

this game looks great the trailer with minato vs tobi was awesome. if this one looks great imagine UNS3 with all the edos, new characters in the war the jins and narutos new Riduko mode he used vs the bijuus.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 9, 2012)

yay, Madara is playable at start of round?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 9, 2012)

As in he's a character?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2012)

Jesus christ Tobi's Awakening is like looking at a madman thats abouts to rip your living soul out.......I FUCKING LOVE IT!


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 10, 2012)

Love Tobi's awakening.

Been watching all the trailers. Game looks fantastic, far surpassed my expectations.


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2012)

It surpassed mine too. When i saw the gameplays i wasnt impressed
now that so much new content have been revealed i excited as hell.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

That character design in your sig reminds me of Tsubasa Chronicles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2012)

saw Tobi's Ougi.. Hngh


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 10, 2012)

Still fapping over Itachi story mode.

Would be sweet if we got Kushina.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm surprised people are taking to Aquarion EVOL.


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2012)

What          ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ What anime is your set from?

Hell, let the trophies be easy.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ What anime is your set from?
> 
> Hell, let the trophies be easy.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Those 3 bolded have been confirmed as also having their own storymode?


Well those trophies include completing the various story modes and name which character they're about. So unless said trophies are fake I'd say that indeed these are the characters we get a story mode for.

This also explains why the Sound Four remain support only. There isn't a story mode for the other members of the Konoha 11 so their fights won't be in the story mode. Not even Shikamaru or Sakura meaning Hidan and Sasori are most likely available from the start (or get unlocked when you unlock Deidara and Kakuzu).


----------



## Sera (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm, CC2 favourited my tweet.


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Hmm, CC2 favourited my tweet.



What did you tweet?


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Le5Jp82rGQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Feb 10, 2012)

G said:


> What did you tweet?



It was a suggestion to make Kushina a fully playable character.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 10, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> It was a suggestion to make Kushina a fully playable character.



So is she in?


----------



## Sera (Feb 10, 2012)

^ They didn't say. All they did was favourite my tweet about it.


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2012)

She'll probably be in as a support character..
I hope so...


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to watch the new UJ's now, but I also don't want to spoil it for myself...
I hope Kushina becomes playable, but the thing is we don't know much about her fighting style. 
We don't known much about Kurenei either and she wasn't playable. Unfortunetly the same might go for Kushina


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2012)

Jaga said:


> MASKED MADARA VS MINATO VIDEO! They show minato's uj!!!! BEAST!



FINALLY, MY FAVOURITE CHARACTER IS PLAYABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I want to live in this world again


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys i think you should check this post out, its from a guy named SpyN who posted on FB about Generations sub/online possibilities. Its pretty intresting:



> Hey!
> 
> Hands down, you guys have come a long way by listening to your fans and Storm Generations is a promising game. However, I cannot help but stress the fact that, the substitution bar and the conditions about substitution has been overdone.
> 
> ...



Link: 

I'm gonna be really worried for Generations online if this comes to be....


----------



## Light (Feb 11, 2012)

All I want is destructible and colorful environments with rocks and trees and water that flows. Do this and this game is a victor.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 11, 2012)

Light said:


> All I want is destructible and colorful environments with rocks and trees and water that flows. Do this and this game is a victor.


Sadly I don't see that happening, as much as 'd love it myself.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2012)

> substitution has never been the problem in Storm 2



What? Substitution was one of the main problems in UNS2.  They had players that work so well on it that they would just spam the fuck out of it so it was literally impossible to hit them. It got to be so bad that it's not even fun playing them since it's literally like your standing still. 

They should just get rid of the sub jutsu all together since it ruins the true aspect of a fighting game.


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey guys i think you should check this post out, its from a guy named SpyN who posted on FB about Generations sub/online possibilities. Its pretty intresting.
> 
> I'm gonna be really worried for Generations online if this comes to be....


Really? If anything, I am just so surprised that spyn09 of all people would post something like that. Really, it pains me to say this as I actually DO enjoy playing the game..for fun. But...honestly...it seems that people here actually thought that the Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm series took _skill_ to play? There is so much wrong with that post that I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Foxve said:


> What? Substitution was one of the main problems in UNS2.  They had players that work so well on it that they would just spam the fuck out of it so it was literally impossible to hit them. It got to be so bad that it's not even fun playing them since it's literally like your standing still.
> 
> They should just get rid of the sub jutsu all together since it ruins the true aspect of a fighting game.



Ugg the Twitch aspect of it.... Even i was pretty dumbfounded at that part, litterly EVERYONE reported to CC2 about the sub problem in storm 2 which was the entire reason why the sub bar existed.

Oh god no, the game would be a million times worse if that happened.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2012)

How would it be worse without the sub jutsu?


----------



## Saru (Feb 11, 2012)

Foxve said:


> How would it be worse without the sub jutsu?



You realize how much damage combo strings do, right? Plus, if substitution was removed completely, it'd be impossible to "punish" your opponent.

I was just asking that they got rid of jump-blocking and make substitutions take more chakra to perform. Maybe CC2's changes weren't the way to go about it.


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey guys i think you should check this post out, its from a guy named SpyN who posted on FB about Generations sub/online possibilities. Its pretty intresting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I logged in just to quote you and tell you that the guy that posted this is a retard and he contradicts himself several times about the substitution in storm 2. 

The storm2 unlimited substitution model is literally what broke the game and caused a majority of the spam. It's design gave the defending player the advantage, all the time. It is what allows players to actually get away with running for the majority of a match and what prompted players to stay at a distance in storm 2.

Granted, hes right about it being a sub battle and aiming to drain an opponents bar and keep your own, but thats because once its gone the pressure an attacking player can put on an opponent is rediculous with 0 downside. The positive thing here and what i believe will make generations the best so far is that there will actually be skill and mindgames in depleting the sub bar, since it can be done whenever, and there are many many ways to fake out a sub.

Lastly, cancels are a glorious addition and contribute greatly to the new design. I dunno why this guys so afraid of attacking in generations where if you are actually paying attention and not mindlessly spamming your guard button like in storm 2 hoping to sub you can cancel if you become unsafe or are subbed.

Edit:ugg i feel like my post is getting even longer lol. Also wanted to say that that video linked with it is of 2 scrubs playing generations like its storm 2. If they had any understanding of a fighting game they wouldnt play like that. When the game releases skilled players wont be playing like that anymore.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> You realize how much damage combo strings do, right? Plus, if substitution was removed completely, it'd be impossible to "punish" your opponent.
> 
> I was just asking that they got rid of jump-blocking and make substitutions take more chakra to perform. Maybe CC2's changes weren't the way to go about it.



Then they could just get rid of the guard break too. Problem solved.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Did they fix the whole spam sub jutsu in this one? Make it cost more chakra, or is it the same?


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2012)

Theres a third bar for that


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 11, 2012)

Isnt there supposed to be new info in this coming weeks shonen jump and shouldnt it be leaked by now?


----------



## Saru (Feb 11, 2012)

willtheshadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was going to say, the players in that particular video didn't seem very competent (no offense intended). From what I've heard, the guard breaks a lot more easily now, and you can chakra dash in the air now, so... while jump-blocking is still haxx and needs to be removed, I don't think it or substituion is going to be the crux of Generations.

I always had to get my opponent's chakra down to zilch before I could _really_ combo in Storm 2, anyway. Any decent player realizes that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaand here's a video regarding this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIJPLrPXBPY&feature=g-all-lik&context=G23d6088FAAAAAAAACAA[/YOUTUBE]



Astrαl said:


> Yeah, I was going to say, the players in that particular video didn't seem very competent (no offense intended). From what I've heard, the guard breaks a lot more easily now, and you can chakra dash in the air now, so... while jump-blocking is still haxx and needs to be removed, I don't think it or substituion is going to be the crux of Generations.
> 
> I always had to get my opponent's chakra down to zilch before I could _really_ combo in Storm 2, anyway. Any decent player realizes that.



Actually i heard you can Chakra dash into guard jumpers which can also break their guards.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Are all of these problems fixed?


----------



## Saru (Feb 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand here's a video regarding this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIJPLrPXBPY&feature=g-all-lik&context=G23d6088FAAAAAAAACAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yeah, I heard that too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Which = fixed.


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 11, 2012)

UltimateFighter1 said:


> Are all of these problems fixed?



Cancelling, would defend all that, leave you with an advantage, more chakra and more knj bar. I cant wait to own people that try these. 

the only one that wouldnt get stopped would be the shuriken, but so what, even after being hit your so close you get to retaliate during their recover for throwing the shuriken, and u can see that in the video.

By putting cancels and the sub limit cc2 has given the advantage to the attacker in almost all situations. the only exception to that would be specific characters with defensive jutsus that have instant start up, ie:Negi's rotation.


----------



## Random (Feb 11, 2012)

Some new info needs to show up so everybody can stop arguing about the stupid substition jutsu.


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 11, 2012)

Nah, the game needs to come out, so that all the baddies can experience it for themselves. Everyone is too caught up in their mindsets from storm 2 without even realizing what caused storm 2 gameplay to develop into what it is now. Makes me sad.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2012)

Makes me happy


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone posted this video response to SpyN09:
[YOUTUBE]6KwG9upGQEc[/YOUTUBE]

And another good FB response

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Sherwin Edquiban said:
			
		

> More than half of his argument are things that plagued NUNS2, but my points are as follows:
> 
> 1) People now have a viable means to put meaningful pressure on and it's a problem? Given how little chakra it took to sub and how easy it was, combos were made almost useless outside of poking someone and trying to get them to sub, which projectiles were far better for anyway, given that they were easier to spam did similar damage and caused people to sub above their location instead of behind you.
> 
> ...


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 12, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about. I'm soooooo hyped for that kind of gameplay.


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm...I noticed that Konan still has her old ougi, but I suppose at this point it shouldn't be surprising considering it isn't even the final version of the game. Though, are there any videos of Suigetsu or Juugo? I heard that Kakashi and Itachi were going to have some changes, so maybe they will too considering the timeline that the game covers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2012)

Lets see how many go perfer NUNS2.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

Valakrie said:


> I heard that Kakashi and Itachi were going to have some changes, so maybe they will too considering the timeline that the game covers.


I think the changes are just going to be having Storm 1 and 2 versions of them to play through their story mode. Though Kakashi might have a third version (well fourth since we've also got Young Kakashi) since he does come back to life after the point Storm 2 ends.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 12, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> And another good FB response



My faith in Generations Online has been restored.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2012)

willtheshadow said:


> Nah, the game needs to come out, so that all the baddies can experience it for themselves. Everyone is too caught up in their mindsets from storm 2 without even realizing what caused storm 2 gameplay to develop into what it is now. Makes me sad.



Exactly my point, stop looking back on the problems of UNS2 and actually start looking forward to and appreciating how epic UNSG will be.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

As for me I had no problems with Storm 2 so this'll just be more of what I already loved about that game.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2012)

Same          here


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah.. and you both said you played offline did you not? Hmm..


----------



## Jaga (Feb 12, 2012)

new videos...



naruto rapes tobi with a 106 combo and a 63 ariel combo. then tobi hits naruto in the nuts a few times loll


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2012)

Kid Neji and Hinata will be able to reach about 200-250, I bet you


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Yeah.. and you both said you played offline did you not? Hmm..



I understand that, but still, even if I played online more often, i could only complain for so long before i got tired of it.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Yeah.. and you both said you played offline did you not? Hmm..


Yep. But that's not the point. My point is that there's more of what I liked about the game: The characters


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait to pwn everyone with PTS Neji
just played with Neji in Storm 2 DAMN IM A BOSS WITH HIM


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Konan's fight style it's still pretty mehh...


----------



## Saru (Feb 12, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Konan's fight style it's still pretty mehh...



But her awakening is ridiculously haxx.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 12, 2012)

So what does Customization Battle EX let you do exactly?  Is it just Items or are there more?


----------



## Jaga (Feb 12, 2012)

new interview...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Yeah.. and you both said you played offline did you not? Hmm..



That's why.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys, we have to find out who the remaining playable character(s) is(/are)

And we must do so using reason


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

The new news is gonna be allowing us to do team battle where you can switch out characters in the fight, ala Marvel Vs Capcom. Tag Team Battles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new interview...



No wii U developement?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Guys, we have to find out who the remaining playable character(s) is(/are)
> 
> And we must do so using reason


Well if they're sticking to the layout we've seen there's only one playable character slot left. Since Masked Madara and Tobi play differently they'll have seperate slots leaving one which given the arrangement is probably Kabuto in his new body. Kushina is another option though she'll probably be support only.



Lee Min Jung said:


> The new news is gonna be allowing us to do team battle where you can switch out characters in the fight, ala Marvel Vs Capcom. Tag Team Battles.


That joke isn't funny. And if it isn't a joke that's just stupid. What you're suggesting is a complete change of gameplay that makes the support characters useless.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well if they're sticking to the layout we've seen there's only one playable character slot left. Since Masked Madara and Tobi play differently they'll have seperate slots leaving one which given the arrangement is probably Kabuto in his new body. Kushina is another option though she'll probably be support only.
> 
> 
> That joke isn't funny. And if it isn't a joke that's just stupid. What you're suggesting is a complete change of gameplay that makes the support characters useless.



It isn't true but, it could make sense more if they added it in a different mode. Like how when you choose 2 player and it asked you single or team battle for versus they could add another option that said tag battle. It isn't going to happen though.


----------



## Saru (Feb 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well if they're sticking to the layout we've seen there's only one playable character slot left. Since Masked Madara and Tobi play differently they'll have seperate slots leaving one which given the arrangement is probably Kabuto in his new body. Kushina is another option though she'll probably be support only.
> 
> 
> That joke isn't funny. And if it isn't a joke that's just stupid. What you're suggesting is a complete change of gameplay that makes the support characters useless.



I think Kushina might be fully playable, actually. They added Karin to complete Hebi/Taka; they'll add Kushina to complete Naruto's (the main protagonist) family.

Maybe.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> I think Kushina might be fully playable, actually. They added Karin to complete Hebi/Taka; they'll add Kushina to complete Naruto's (the main protagonist) family.
> 
> Maybe.


They added Karin because there weren't any support characters in Storm 2. There are support characters in Generations and Kushina didn't do much other than support when she did show up.

Indeed there is a chance but I think Kabuto's are higher. Now if there are no major differences between the gameplay of Kabutochimaru and the Kabuto we already have they'll probably share a slot and Kushina would fill the empty one (though I don't see them being very similar to be honest).


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 12, 2012)

*


Asakuna no Senju said:



			No wii U developement? 

Click to expand...


Remember Eighting and publisher, D3 Publisher and Tomy have the rights for  Nintendo's consoles*


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 12, 2012)

Has there been any discussion on who the last four characters could be?

My guess would be and my gut feeling
1:Kabutomaru/kabuchimaru
2:Kushina
3 and 4 though could be Zetsu, Real Madara, konohamaru, utakata or some kind of guest character, Asura maybe.

Other then that I dunno who they could put in. But i feel real solid on kushina and kabuto.

edit: lol at all the people freaking out over that 106 combo video, I can't wait, that vids been out for a while, i thought everyone knew you could do that. You can also do that with gated guy and lee in storm 2 in the air, good fun.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

willtheshadow said:


> Has there been any discussion on who the last four characters could be?
> 
> My guess would be and my gut feeling
> 1:Kabutomaru/kabuchimaru
> ...


Well remember that one of those four slots is already Masked Madara (he plays different enough to Tobi to have a seperate slot) and two are support only.


----------



## Rama (Feb 12, 2012)

Well no more Lars I see


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe there will be another guest character, they would have to fit in with the Naruniverse though. (even though Lars had guns).

I, personally, would like to see Asura from Asura's Wrath just because CC2 is working on that too. His awakening can be growing his six arms, UJ can be some random attack full of rage and power.


----------



## Saru (Feb 12, 2012)

Random said:


> Maybe there will be another guest character, they would have to fit in with the Naruniverse though. (even though Lars had guns).
> 
> I, personally, would like to see Asura from Asura's Wrath just because CC2 is working on that too. His awakening can be growing his six arms, UJ can be some random attack full of rage and power.



Oh, god, I hadn't even considered that possibility.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 12, 2012)

I really... really wanted all 7 members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable 


How they heck they gonna add new stuff for Mei and they couldn't figure stuff out for Chojuro? Mei don't even fight like that but they still added it in.

I know CC2 could have made some awesome combos for Zetsu and chojuro.
I don't even know if they're are being lazy just making a lot of characters Support-only. They can make up stuff just as easily as they did for Mei to make them playable.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Joker J said:


> I really... really wanted all 7 members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable
> 
> 
> How they heck they gonna add new stuff for Mei and they couldn't figure stuff out for Chojuro? Mei don't even fight like that but they still added it in.
> ...



Blame on kishimoto by putting instead that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to fight with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brothers. Instead of the fight that everyone wanted to see.

Btw do you think that Kisame will have an alternate costume without his cloak?


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 12, 2012)

Joker J said:


> I really... really wanted all 7 members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable
> 
> 
> How they heck they gonna add new stuff for Mei and they couldn't figure stuff out for Chojuro? Mei don't even fight like that but they still added it in.


I don't think the game goes that far into the storyline, and to be quite honest, assuming that CC2 takes the same direction that they did in NUNSG for NUNS3 (Which I hope they don't), then 'all' or most of the swordsmen probably won't even be in the game.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 12, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Blame on kishimoto by putting instead that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to fight with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brothers. Instead of the fight that everyone wanted to see.
> 
> Btw do you think that Kisame will have an alternate costume without his cloak?



I hope so. He look awesome with the Hidden mist ninja outfit. Kisame doesn't does wear a shirt under his cloak anymore lol.



Valakrie said:


> I don't think the game goes that far into the storyline, and to be quite honest, assuming that CC2 takes the same direction that they did in NUNSG for NUNS3 (Which I hope they don't), then 'all' or most of the swordsmen probably won't even be in the game.



I just wanted Chojuro to be playable like Mei is. They added stuff for why can't thry do the same for Chojuro or Zetsu?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

Joker J said:


> I really... really wanted all 7 members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable


Wait for Storm 3.



Joker J said:


> How they heck they gonna add new stuff for Mei and they couldn't figure stuff out for Chojuro? Mei don't even fight like that but they still added it in.
> 
> I know CC2 could have made some awesome combos for Zetsu and chojuro.
> I don't even know if they're are being lazy just making a lot of characters Support-only. They can make up stuff just as easily as they did for Mei to make them playable.


Simple. They had to have all the kages playable because they're the focus of the new content in story mode. Mei being left out when the rest of the kages are playable would just be silly.

As for why the couldn't "figure out stuff" for Chojuro, that isn't the case. The case is that not all the bodyguards are full character potential and it's better making them all support than the amount of guess work having all of them playable would have needed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 12, 2012)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Remember Eighting and publisher, D3 Publisher and Tomy have the rights for  Nintendo's consoles*



But then why can't CC2 have a share in rights as well?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But then why can't CC2 have a share in rights as well?


A new agreement would have to be made. The article did say "for now" meaning they might consider making said agreement in the future.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 12, 2012)

Joker J said:


> I really... really wanted all 7 members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable


yeah it would have been awesome ,thought the only one i see to be playable would be Ringo by giving him Raiga jutsus.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Oh, god, I hadn't even considered that possibility.



It sounds that bad huh?


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 12, 2012)

Joker J said:


> I just wanted Chojuro to be playable like Mei is. They added stuff for why can't thry do the same for Chojuro or Zetsu?


I guess they could go the Karin route for Chojuro, but I guess he just hadn't shown enough of his abilities at the point (To them). Zetsu on the other hand is a completely different story, and in my opinion he should be have already been in NUNS2.

A lot of Danzo videos out there, but I don't think I've seen one where he's used that cool Baku summon that he used against Sasuke. I mean, I thought it would at least be his tilt and maybe it could be like a reversed version of Pain's crab where instead his summon pulls the opponent closer. No biggie I guess, I hear his awakening has some gimmick to it, but I couldn't notice it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 13, 2012)

If it goes to march maybe Edo Tensei Deidara I mean we saw the jutsu Tsuchikages guard used on the island so maybe Kabutomaru with Snake form awakening and Manda 2 ultimate I mean Tobi has Kyuubi ultimate.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 13, 2012)

willtheshadow said:


> My guess would be and my gut feeling
> 1:Kabutomaru/kabuchimaru
> 2:Kushina
> 3 and 4 though could be Zetsu, Real Madara, konohamaru, utakata or some kind of quest character, Asura maybe.
> ...


Between Kabutomaru and Kushina, I'd have to choose Kabutomaru, snakehands and possible Edo Tensei Jutsu (I keep imagining him summon the five dead Akatsuki's that proceeds to trash the opponent) beats chakrachains.

And I hope you're right about Zetsu, even if only as a support. I want to have a three-man team of Tobi, Zetsu and Kisame.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> If it goes to march maybe Edo Tensei Deidara I mean we saw the jutsu Tsuchikages guard used on the island so maybe Kabutomaru with Snake form awakening and Manda 2 ultimate I mean Tobi has Kyuubi ultimate.


Regular Deidara can be used for that plus the only character with a story mode that goes up to the newest episodes in Naruto who didn't witniss these events.

You've got to remember we're not just getting a regular story mode like Storm 1 and 2. We're getting individual character stories.


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure if its real or not, and even if it is its not much lol.



says its the generations OP.

edit: meh, looks pretty legit


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Joker J said:


> I hope so. He look awesome with the Hidden mist ninja outfit. Kisame doesn't does wear a shirt under his cloak anymore lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted Chojuro to be playable like Mei is. They added stuff for why can't thry do the same for Chojuro or Zetsu?




Yeah his pre- akatsuki mist outfit would bewicked sick! I alos like it when doesnt have the armor and has a shirt like suigetsu's but black. It looks super badass!

Again I will say it and repeat it because it upset's me to no end. Fcking kishi for showing the fat ass brothers vs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kumo henchemen rather than the awesome swordsmen...
>
Also we have literally not seein Mei fight, only using a couple of her abilities ad that's it. Is she some kind of mid range fighter?


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2012)

willtheshadow said:


> Not sure if its real or not, and even if it is its not much lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, majority of those scenes were shown in the japanese demo of the game, so it seems pretty legit to me


----------



## Kanki (Feb 13, 2012)

Just seen a 9 minute video of it - looks great. Can't wait to use Zabuza. I don't understand why they aren't including the Sannin fight though. That was one of the best parts of part 1.



Joker J said:


> I really... really wanted all 7 members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable
> 
> 
> How they heck they gonna add new stuff for Mei and they couldn't figure stuff out for Chojuro? Mei don't even fight like that but they still added it in.
> ...



They probably won't get that far. The next game should have the SWOTM, Edo Kages ect.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope they make it more tactical - and possible for jutsu's to clash more often.

Before it was basically who could use ultimate jutsu the quickets would win.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Just seen a 9 minute video of it - looks great. Can't wait to use Zabuza. I don't understand why they aren't including the Sannin fight though. That was one of the best parts of part 1.
> 
> 
> 
> They probably won't get that far. The next game should have the SWOTM, Edo Kages ect.



they will have pretty crappy attacks, considering that they got off paneled in favour of darui the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the wanabe kyubi brothers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

The Anime can make up some moves for them. 

How is Darui a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2012)

He isn't!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Suigetsu be Hatin', Darui the BlacKashi ftw.


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't get mad at Darui just because his fight was shown instead of the seven swordsmen who apparantly were so weak that they got off-paneled


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. 

The reason everyone kept reading chapters of his fight were because of Darui's saw jizzing every reader's pants. Forcing them to keep reading for more of D'at Darui.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

wanabe kakashi, fuking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is. He couldn't even save his friends. Lame henchmen and lame villians to fight.
Jezzz all this kumo masturbation is disgusting. Killer bee it's fine because he is awesome and  Omoi too which is pretty cool and neat. But fucking Raikage and his henchemen can go lick hairy scrotum.

Darui's attitude and behaviour are just annoying, an arrogant fuck.


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2012)

I just don't see how he is a wanna be Kakashi when he never knew Kakashi and his move is totally different from Kakashi's apart from the actual lightning part.

And about his attitude, at least he has one. We have no idea how the seven swordsmen act, apart from Zabuza, so how can you have such a fanfare over characters you barely know anything about?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Suigetsu be Hatin', Darui the BlacKashi ftw.



 kakashi is the white darui cause darui is awesome, people just hate him for no reason 

about the 7 swordsmen i doubt they will be full characters even in the next game they did not show much.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Random said:


> I just don't see how he is a wanna be Kakashi when he never knew Kakashi and his move is totally different from Kakashi's apart from the actual lightning part.
> 
> And about his attitude, at least he has one. We have no idea how the seven swordsmen act, apart from Zabuza, so how can you have such a fanfare over characters you barely know anything about?



That's the best that you could reason up? Either you are trolling me or you just have no common sense at all.

The seven swordsmen, yeah we will never know about their characters, attitudes and stuff because we moved to a fight that nobody cared, only a few Darui wanking gitz.
People just like him because of his abilities - that's how most of the fandom works, they just like because of how powerful but not because of who the individual is-  his character it's a swag dude that thinks whatever of life and doesn't appreciate nothing, plain vanilla. Even the Kin gin bros where super stupid. I am believing that this had to do with the editor more than with kishimoto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2012)

i still mad at Kishi by not giving Zabuza a new jutsu.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Your opinion < Fact. 

I don't care what you say, Darui is AWESOME as i see fit since i like both his personality & jutsu. Plus if people liked him and the Kin/Gin bros(ok debatable) then wouldn't the logic rebounded against the Seven Swordsmen? Since most people would only care for them to show moves and be obsticles to Kakashi's Rampage. 

@Leshiron: Zabuza's too badass for a new jutsu.


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 13, 2012)

preorder bounus with all important stat boost for NA version.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your opinion < Fact.
> 
> I don't care what you say, Darui is AWESOME as i see fit since i like both his personality & jutsu. Plus if people liked him and the Kin/Gin bros(ok debatable) then wouldn't the logic rebounded against the Seven Swordsmen? Since most people would only care for them to show moves and be obsticles to Kakashi's Rampage. ;zaru



Ok so basically your answer is that he is awesome just because you think he is.
People did complain about the 7th swordsmen fight being skipped, they where very very pissed off. They where not just an obstacle for Kakashi but an oportunity to explore further the culture of kirigakure with flash backs. To be honest it does seem like the most interesting village of all.
Kumogakure already got too much wanked on by kishi, and glorified.

So if you are Darui fan then good for you, enjoy it and wank it all you want but that don't change the facts that it was one of the lamest parts in the entire part 2.
One of the things of why it happened was because kishimoto wanted to further wank on Shikamaru's team.


> preorder bounus with all important stat boost for NA version.



boost stats? as in ranked boosT?


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 13, 2012)

stat boosts as in this, its a custom type game mode where you boost ur characters and customize your item load out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

I know people were pissed, even i was for a bit. Then i got over it later on.  Ok i will agree that Kirigakire is an intresting village but there are others that i think are just as great.

OkSureThatzLovelyKtHnXbAi. So who looks forward to Tournaments in Generations?


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2012)

Darui isn't even one of my favorite characters, but I just hate when people have unreasonable hatred for any character. Dislike is ok, but you don't have hate the guy and everybody else that likes him. 

There have been a bunch of chances were i thought there could be a good fight between interesting characters, but i'm not gonna hate the characters that did get a fight just because of that.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 13, 2012)

I do kind of wish they'd have character stats. It's a bit cheesy when you play a match where it's the CPU vs CPU and TenTen beats Pain. Plus I don't understand why everyone's major move is basically the same strength.

Said it before, but I'd love a situation where if Itachi/Jiraiya/Kakashi use their Katon jutsu and at the same time Kisame/Zabuza/Tobirama use their Suiton jutsu, the Suiton should literally eat the Katon up and carry on it's attack.

Likewise if Kakuzu is using his wind jutsu, and it hit's a Katon the Katon should eat that up, get even bigger and carry on.

They don't make enough use of the elements. They should also have more attacks. The main jutsu for the 360 users are YYB and YBB. Why not have a jutsu which is YBA? or YAY? 



Linkdarkside said:


> i still mad at Kishi by not giving Zabuza a new jutsu.



Agreed. Unfortunately Zabuza was only a tiny sub plot in this arc though. Apparently he's one of the most popular characters in the series so Kishi thought he's bring him back, and he was used really to introduce the other members of his group and for Kakashi to reflect on Naruto's growth.

It wouldn't he hard for Zabuza to have a new Suiton. Say one where he can generate a sword made up of water if his actual sword leaves him, or one when water shoots up from the ground and grabs your arms, leaving you open. Simple stuff really. Zabuza isn't really the type to have haxx jutsu. He's an assasin so doesn't want people from miles away to know he's there.

Some basic taijutsu would have been nice too.

There is NO escuse for blanking the other members of the 7SOTM though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

^I remember Kishi said in the part 2 of the Shonen alpha interview that he had to "omit" some parts in the war arc.  The seven swordsmen thing was probably one of them.


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I do kind of wish they'd have character stats. It's a bit cheesy when you play a match where it's the CPU vs CPU and TenTen beats Pain. Plus I don't understand why everyone's major move is basically the same strength.
> 
> Said it before, but I'd love a situation where if Itachi/Jiraiya/Kakashi use their Katon jutsu and at the same time Kisame/Zabuza/Tobirama use their Suiton jutsu, the Suiton should literally eat the Katon up and carry on it's attack.
> 
> ...




They have to balance people out. Let's say my favorite character was TenTen (it's not), I would be doomed to lose to just about everybody because logically TenTen's attacks aren't that strong compared to everybody elses. Especially not people like Pain and Naruto.

And that element stuff wouldn't work because as soon as I choose a fire justu user, the other person would automatically choose a water user to cancel that out. 

Then people would complain to CC2 about both those issues and it would turn into chaos

Not trying to be a jerk or anything, just using logic on your logic


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^I remember Kishi said in the part 2 of the Shonen alpha interview that he had to "omit" some parts in the war arc.  The seven swordsmen thing was probably one of them.



He should had ommited darui vs native american bros. 


Anyways, so Tournament mode is confirmed?
I think that NF should organize a Tournament, just for the heck of it. And have a 360 chamo and a ps3 champ.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2012)

I must say that the lack of boss battle scans is disturbing in some way. :S

I mean, we _are_ gonna have our share of awesome Boss fights right like we always do, right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

NEVER.  loljk

The best part is that we can be able NAME OUR OWN TOURNAMENT in-game! 

I'm so gonna rape every last one of you Chiki'ddys before the Gorons arrive to eat your severed heads for Brunch. :ho Victory....i smell it.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 13, 2012)

Random said:


> And that element stuff wouldn't work because as soon as I choose a fire justu user, the other person would automatically choose a water user to cancel that out.
> 
> Then people would complain to CC2 about both those issues and it would turn into chaos
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk or anything, just using logic on your logic



Good. That's how it should be IMO - realistic. In the manga if Itachi is using a Katon against Kisame then the latter will use Suiton to counter. 

The Katon user would have to think about how to approach the fight - just like he would in the manga. I don't think it would be as simple as you make out either. If it was that easy to cancel eachother's jutsu then no one would get hit by anything. It's all about timing, positioning ect. If you're to the side of someone who isn't facing you directly then you've got a free shot (still using Itachi vs Kisame as an example here). You would have to move about, get the other guy in a bad position, get behind him or dodge him jutsu then nail him with yours once his chakra has gone ect.

It's like how you think of tactics when you've got someone like Neji vs Sasori (short vs long). You've got to think about how to play it. 

I liked the last game but it was a little simple and far too easy. If was basically a case of whoever spams the most jutsu wins and that's why I got bored very easily.

I'd also like them to make changes to the story. The boss fights were cool - always difficult (atleast the first time around) but the inbetween parts where you'd have to beat a character in a fair fight were FAR too easy. During the Sasuke/Itachi fight I would destroy Itachi and then get to the difficult susano'o part. When I was Asuma I battered Asuma and Kakuzu ect.

I understand your previous point about not having stats because TenTen/Ino ect would never win a fight, but atleast in Story Mode you would have a reason to have it that way, and in actual fact it would make sense. During the Team Gai vs Kisame clone fight I would beat Kisame with TenTen without taking any hits whatsoever - what's the fun in that?

They should also make the levels harder. EA did that with Fifa. It uses to be easy, pro, world class. Now it's easy, semi pro, pro, world class and legendary. They need a legendary type level.

Just my two cents worth, but I hate a simple game where you don't have to think about what you're doing. I like to feel like I've earnt a win through effort/intelligence, not by pressing the most buttons.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't wait for Darui to become a playable character in the next installment. Dat Black Panther. 
Oh, hi Suigetsu. I heard you were having a hard time because of Darui's awesomeness.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd love to see Darui in the next game as well, black lightning yes please.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 14, 2012)

NEW COMMERCIAL - KAKASHI GAIDEN


----------



## Random (Feb 14, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Good. That's how it should be IMO - realistic. In the manga if Itachi is using a Katon against Kisame then the latter will use Suiton to counter.
> 
> The Katon user would have to think about how to approach the fight - just like he would in the manga. I don't think it would be as simple as you make out either. If it was that easy to cancel eachother's jutsu then no one would get hit by anything. It's all about timing, positioning ect. If you're to the side of someone who isn't facing you directly then you've got a free shot (still using Itachi vs Kisame as an example here). You would have to move about, get the other guy in a bad position, get behind him or dodge him jutsu then nail him with yours once his chakra has gone ect.
> 
> ...



I understand where you're coming from, but tactics and fighting games just don't go together too well. But maybe you can become a game designer and make a tactical fighting game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> NEW COMMERCIAL - KAKASHI GAIDEN


Translation of Kakashi's speech.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Young Kakashi : Sensei, today is the day I win !

Current Kakashi : Just a little bit, and I could be aknowledged by the master, I could become a real ninja. That's what I thought.
But back then, I never understood anything what being a ninja is about.
I was just a brat.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope Itachi's special jutsu/ougi will be genjutsu/ms based in UNSG unlike UNS2 with the Susano'o slash - very dry and unoriginal. We want Itachi's trademark illusions!!


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Feb 14, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I hope Itachi's special jutsu/ougi will be genjutsu/ms based in UNSG unlike UNS2 with the Susano'o slash - very dry and unoriginal. We want Itachi's trademark illusions!!



Would be so awsome if Itachi's tranformation teleport the fight to tsukuyomi world where itachi got the advantage *_*


----------



## wjones83 (Feb 14, 2012)

Uzumakinaru said:


> Would be so awsome if Itachi's tranformation teleport the fight to tsukuyomi world where itachi got the advantage *_*



You mean like NUNS 1? ? No thanks unless they bring back Kakashi?s and chunnin exam Sasuke?s auto replace sharingan awakening to balance out against it


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I hope Itachi's special jutsu/ougi will be genjutsu/ms based in UNSG unlike UNS2 with the Susano'o slash - very dry and unoriginal. We want Itachi's trademark illusions!!


Might get both. Itachi has his own story mode, they might use the Itachi from both storm games.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I can't wait for Darui to become a playable character in the next installment. Dat Black Panther.
> Oh, hi Suigetsu. I heard you were having a hard time because of Darui's awesomeness.



I smell troll bait... judging from the pic it must be a girl, if it's a boy then it has girly taste.

Anyway, the director of CC2 seemsto be pretty a awesome dude. He went to france and stuff, and ran in a marathon dressed as naruto, how cool is that?
like a the true boss that he is, yeah.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2012)

so will Zabuza have 2 costumes?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2012)

I am starting to think that any cool fighting/quick time event sequence that happens in this game is going be in the form of Pierrot's animated scenes. Even for the game's Boss battles.

It is just a gut feeling I have. I've been thinking that all of these character storymodes have their respective Boss battles, but they'll all just be animated scenes like in the anime and that we won't be able to fight in those.

I hope I am proven wrong though. >>


----------



## megabbaut (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone remember this image? I wonder why we haven't seen this in gameplay trailers, commercials, or videos in general.


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 15, 2012)

New commercial on the jp bandai site, has a few new moves from masked madara, chains and whatnot.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 15, 2012)

video of character selection screen + new gameplay


masked man + online video


----------



## Kanki (Feb 15, 2012)

Do we know the official list of characters yet then? I was under the impression that there was still a few more characters to come.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Feb 15, 2012)

^ They said that the character list in the game isn't  complete in those videos...

Well guys, I will send some questions for an interview, so I will chose around 5 questions from fans. You can write them here, that way we will avoid to have the same questions!


----------



## nick65 (Feb 15, 2012)

Quetion1: did you implant juugos new lazer move? If not, are you retarded?       Question2: nice that you upgraded the gameplay, but you forgot the damn storymode. Why is that?


----------



## Jaga (Feb 15, 2012)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> ^ They said that the character list in the game isn't  complete in those videos...
> 
> Well guys, I will send some questions for an interview, so I will chose around 5 questions from fans. You can write them here, that way we will avoid to have the same questions!



wait r u from saiyan island?


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Feb 15, 2012)

@nick65: thanks for the questions  i lold with the first one XD

@Jaga: I'm a forum member there, but nothing more. I only did 1-2 posts  Why?


----------



## Jaga (Feb 15, 2012)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> ^ They said that the character list in the game isn't  complete in those videos...
> 
> *Well guys, I will send some questions for an interview*, so I will chose around 5 questions from fans. You can write them here, that way we will avoid to have the same questions!






Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> @nick65: thanks for the questions  i lold with the first one XD
> 
> @Jaga: I'm a forum member there, but nothing more. I only did 1-2 posts  Why?



o. i thought when u asked u were taking questions that was ur site. that would have been cool...

btw how will u get an interview with cyberconnect2?


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2012)

So, will Kimimaro have both his UJs, or did they just get rid of the one were the bones come out of his back?


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 15, 2012)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> ^ They said that the character list in the game isn't  complete in those videos...
> 
> Well guys, I will send some questions for an interview, so I will chose around 5 questions from fans. You can write them here, that way we will avoid to have the same questions!



1. Can we increase the number of health bars (2 being the standard number)?
2. Will Kushina feature in the game as a support exclusive character?
3. Will the AI be better?


----------



## Sera (Feb 15, 2012)

Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> Well guys, I will send some questions for an interview, so I will chose around 5 questions from fans. You can write them here, that way we will avoid to have the same questions!



Will Kushina be playable or support?
Will there be Konan vs. Tobi?
If there is Konan vs. Tobi, will she get an new ultimate jutsu?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol at the questions some people are asking here.. Ever have the thought that you're using up valuable question capacity by asking certain questions that'll only get one answer; "Sorry to say, but I can't reveal that yet", says Matsuyama.

Maybe we should ask more in-depth questions other than the simple ones us Westerners have now been believed to ask..


----------



## Sera (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright. You ask some questions that will enlighten us all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2012)

Where can we ask this kind of stuff?
I want to know if Kisame will be able to fight without his cloak or in his flashback suit. Also if there will be special ultimates that trigger depending on the characters that you are using.

For example karin using her ultimate on sasuke.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

1. Any jutsu clashes?

2. Are we able to increase our Health bars?


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Feb 15, 2012)

Jaga said:


> btw how will u get an interview with cyberconnect2?



I'm a writer in a greek videogames site!

Also take a look at some examples from Storm 2 questions: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



-How long did the development of the game take as a whole, and when/how  did you start making it? That includes, choosing which arcs of the anime  would be included in the game, preparing artworks, designing models and  textures, cutscenes, etc.

-Is Naruto's original creator, Masashi Kishimoto deeply involed with the  creative process during the early stages of the game? How much of an  impact does he have and can you share an example where his contribution  has been crucial to the development of the game?

-In the previous game of the series, one could explore the whole Leaf  Village with Naruto, providing an open environment to do a lot of  exploration,like jumping on buildings and the likes. Why was this  feature not carried on the new installment?

-The Ultimate Techniques changed too. The length is smaller and the  button mashing feature is out too. How did you come to this decision?





Stuff like that. To make things easier, questions about the support only characters and DLC already made! thanks guys!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lol at the questions some people are asking here.. Ever have the thought that you're using up valuable question capacity by asking certain questions that'll only get one answer; "Sorry to say, but I can't reveal that yet", says Matsuyama.
> 
> Maybe we should ask more in-depth questions other than the simple ones us Westerners have now been believed to ask..



Using that logic, every revealing question would be cast aside like that -_-


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> Alright. You ask some questions that will enlighten us all.



I am not claiming I have any particular questions. I just know not to ask questions that have basically been asked since the beginning of this game.

No need to give me your unappreciative sarcasm when you won't accept the truth I'm telling you. Just accept it.



Scizor said:


> Using that logic, every revealing question would be cast aside like that -_-



Why do you seem so surprised when we're asking these questions 8 days from release? You all seem so confident that he'll abide by the obvious questions we've asked.

He's avoided a lot of them many times before during true interviews in person, he'll have no problem doing it again from an online requested-interview..


----------



## Pein (Feb 15, 2012)

will there be dlc?
thats a legitimate question that can be asked, wasting time on things like character reveals is stupid.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2012)

Pein said:


> will there be dlc?
> thats a legitimate question that can be asked, wasting time on things like character reveals is stupid.





Avenger_Seraphimon said:


> *To make things easier, questions about the support only characters and DLC already made! thanks guys*!



Just wanted to point that out to you


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok ask if there are anymore stages left?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2012)

Least Pein's attempting at asking a valid question


----------



## Jaga (Feb 16, 2012)

NEW VIDEO MASKED MAN VS KISAME!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why do you seem so surprised when we're asking these questions 8 days from release? You all seem so confident that he'll abide by the obvious questions we've asked.
> 
> He's avoided a lot of them many times before during true interviews in person, he'll have no problem doing it again from an online requested-interview..



I'm not trying to say he'll answer the questions, I'm just trying to say that he won't say anything he doesn't want us to know and that using your logic we can't ask what we want to know because of this, so we might as well not ask anything at all =P


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5E8EZ2u5ro&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2012)

Jaga said:


> NEW VIDEO MASKED MAN VS KISAME!!!!





shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5E8EZ2u5ro&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaga (Feb 16, 2012)

hahaha lolololll that was my response too!! and a few nosebleeds!!!


----------



## Random (Feb 16, 2012)

I wanted to see the Masked Man's awakening. I know he takes his hood off, but I wanna see how he actually fights in awakening mode.


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2012)

It looks so weird that Madara's name is Masked Man.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 16, 2012)

G said:


> It looks so weird that Madara's name is Masked Man.



what's weird about it? he is a man in a mask. makes sense to me


----------



## Random (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I don't think they wanted to call him Madara since he isn't really Madara. I know the story doesn't go that far into the manga, but I still think that might be one of the reasons. 

It would feel weird if his name was Madara, to me. It still feels wierd when other people call him Madara now.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 16, 2012)

G said:


> It looks so weird that Madara's name is Masked Man.



That's because his name is NOT Madara.  And also because at the time he didn't refer to himself as Tobi. It is also a way to differentiate the Tobi (goofy) character with the Tiger/flame mask "Madara" in the final roster of the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2012)

G said:


> It looks so weird that Madara's name is Masked Man.


I don't mind it much, could be worse.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 16, 2012)

*NEW COMMERCIAL W/ ZABUZA+HAKU*


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 16, 2012)

HELL YEAH!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

Haku & Zabuza! :WOW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *NEW COMMERCIAL W/ ZABUZA+HAKU*


that last scene whit Zabuza dyeing looked awful look at how skinny Zabuza looked and there no blood or the weapon he was stabbed.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 16, 2012)

Tobi's start off for his combo seems a little slow but I guess that balances out the fast parts of his combos.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2012)

That poster is amazing
I don't really care about the cards, though


----------



## destinator (Feb 16, 2012)

Kabutomaru seems very likely at this point ...

Yesterday I saw info for next weeks jump. It had info on One Piece and NUNSG. Today the one piece scan leaked and its spot on with the info that was posted a day ago.

The one piece scan confirms that there is a Naruto article next week and the info said Kabutomaru would be revealed.

OP Scan for anyone that cares:


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2012)

destinator said:


> Kabutomaru seems very likely at this point ...
> 
> Yesterday I saw info for next weeks jump. It had info on One Piece and NUNSG. Today the one piece scan leaked and its spot on with the info that was posted a day ago.
> 
> ...



Good stuff.

I hope/think it's true


----------



## Pein (Feb 16, 2012)

at this point Kabutomaru seems like the only viable character they can choose that doesn't break in to the war arc. If Alts were counted I'd want V2 bee instead of a full Gyuuki transformation.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> That poster is amazing
> I don't really care about the cards, though


oh wow  i care about everything

definitely want this

so... is this the collector's edition or another version? def need to know, i'm contacting my game store tomorrow to let them know i'm going to RAIKAGE BASH THEIR TABLES UNTIL I HAVE WHAT I WANT


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> oh wow  i care about everything
> 
> definitely want this
> 
> so... is this the collector's edition or another version? def need to know, i'm contacting my game store tomorrow to let them know i'm going to RAIKAGE BASH THEIR TABLES UNTIL I HAVE WHAT I WANT



I'm not entirely sure, but the 'card edition' is implying there might be more collector's editions.

But 'card edition' might also be a fancy way of saying 'collector's edition', meaning that the card edition is the one and only collector's edition.

I'm leaning towards getting the card edition too, though. The cards might actually be neat to have, too.

And, again, that poster is amazing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeesh people on Youtube are making a big deal out of SpyN's post about the Sub Bar's "problems". They think it'll ruin Generation's Online like with Storm 2 but worse.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2012)

I do wonder what characters will be the new "Itachi's" and "Sage Mode Naruto's" of Generations when playing online.


----------



## Random (Feb 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeesh people on Youtube are making a big deal out of SpyN's post about the Sub Bar's "problems". They think it'll ruin Generation's Online like with Storm 2 but worse.



Well 95% of the YouTube commenting population are retards, so I never put to much merit on anything the say



> I do wonder what characters will be the new "Itachi's" and "Sage Mode Naruto's" of Generations when playing online.


Itachi well be the new Itachi

But seriosly, I don't think the characters people use most online will really change. Sage Naruto is still one of the most hax characters. I never thought Itachi was that bad, but I guess people use him for his awakening. If pre-time skip Itachi still has the same Tsukuyomi awakening, then expect to see a lot of him online.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 16, 2012)

is there a special edition version of the game for north America like there is for Europe?


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2012)

Not confirmed yet.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 16, 2012)

*72 characters in the game, v-jump confirmed.*


 was hoping for 75 *jumps off bridge*


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but the 'card edition' is implying there might be more collector's editions.
> 
> But 'card edition' might also be a fancy way of saying 'collector's edition', meaning that the card edition is the one and only collector's edition.
> 
> ...


i'm guessing there will only be one card edition but with other cards in every box, much like ye ole pokemans booster/card packs

i'm very confused tho because they make it sound like there are two different types of collector editions, one with the cards and a poster and another with other goodies

i could swear i saw an ad with some "killer bee's first single/cd" in it

i also want a t-shirt
last year when i got my pre-ordered copy of the collector's edition, i didn't get a t-shirt, and my friend that went to get his a week later got one

i was so angry
angry and sad


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *72 characters in the game, v-jump confirmed.*
> 
> 
> *was hoping for 75 *jumps off bridge**



CC2 ass lickers : "How dare you be dissapointed at something CC2 did ??! If you don't like the game don't buy IT !!! And it's their GAME they can do whatever they want with it !! so stop bitchin' !!"


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2012)

The roster was great already.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 17, 2012)

So Europe geta collectors and Japan gets first and Guide............... atleast we have gamestop preorder.
Kabutomaru will he summon Manda 2 or Edo Deidara as his ultimate.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 17, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> CC2 ass lickers : "How dare you be dissapointed at something CC2 did ??! If you don't like the game don't buy IT !!! And it's their GAME they can do whatever they want with it !! so stop bitchin' !!"



Looks like the ones who bitch about bitching have taken on some bitching themselves


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Looks like the ones who bitch about bitching have taken on some bitching themselves



Dude stop bitchin' about my bitchin'


----------



## Jaga (Feb 17, 2012)

NEW COMMERCIAL!!!




[YOUTUBE]cXJqM6T3uww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't wait to play Gaara's story. Itachi's too


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i'm guessing there will only be one card edition but with other cards in every box, much like ye ole pokemans booster/card packs
> 
> i'm very confused tho because they make it sound like there are two different types of collector editions, one with the cards and a poster and another with other goodies
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think so too.

And yes, exactly: it implies there'll be another collector's edition along with the card edition.

I want as much as possible, too. It would be cool if we got another laser cel like with the previous ninja storm collector's editions.

And that sucks, man. I hope there'll be a T-shirt this time, too. For the sake of both of us.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So Europe geta collectors and Japan gets first and Guide............... atleast we have gamestop preorder.
> Kabutomaru will he summon Manda 2 or Edo Deidara as his ultimate.


No. He'd probably just play like a combination of Kabuto and Orochimaru.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Dude stop bitchin' about my bitchin'



He wasn't bitching though, he just pointed out yours without the need of swearing. :ho

72 characters is a realistic roster anyway, who else could they have even add when the release date is close?


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> He wasn't bitching though, he just pointed out yours without the need of swearing. :ho


Well, I wasn't bitchin' in the first place, I was just imitating the CC2 defenders. 
Later, I just played into his game when I told him to not bitch about my bitchin'...now it's getting confusing. lol



Asakuna no Senju said:


> 72 characters is a realistic roster anyway, who else could they have even add when the release date is close?


Well, alot of people were hoping for Zetsu, Kushina and Konohamaru but personally, I don't really want them to be in the game.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry for DP


----------



## Random (Feb 17, 2012)

I just wanted Zetsu to be a support character, he has shown enough to atleast do that. It would at least complete the akatsuki


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2012)

Random said:


> I just wanted Zetsu to be a support character, he has shown enough to atleast do that. It would at least complete the akatsuki



It's okay, there are people who wanted that Iwagakure fodder from Kakashi Gaiden as a fully playable character.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> It's okay, there are people who wanted that Iwagakure fodder from Kakashi Gaiden as a fully playable character.


Of course. It would mean having the actual events of Kakashi Gaiden take place in game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> He wasn't bitching though, he just pointed out yours without the need of swearing. :ho
> 
> 72 characters is a realistic roster anyway, *who else could they have even add when the release date is close?*


i dunno lol ....sound 4


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2012)

Current chars are fine by me. Maybe the missing 3 are secret or will be dlc? watheva. The release date is comming close!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

This was posted before, but it's nice to see it from Saiyanisland, also:


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Current chars are fine by me. Maybe the missing 3 are secret or will be dlc? watheva. The release date is comming close!


If you mean the empty slots in the demo only one is an unconfirmed character. We've seen how "Masked Man" plays and it's very different from Tobi meaning he takes up one of the slots. Out of the remaining slots only one is in the playable characters selection and everything is pointing to it being Kabutochimaru. Next looking at the empty slots remaining there are two supports and one area that will most likely remain empty.

Why do I think this remaining spot in the support will stay empty? Because all the other empty slots have a fire symbol while this one doesn't.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 17, 2012)

If Kabuto (Orochimaru Fused) is playable, I will buy this game. If not, I will not.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If Kabuto (Orochimaru Fused) is playable, I will buy this game. If not, I will not.


One character makes or breaks this game for you?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty Much. Don't get me wrong, I also want to play as Onoki, Danzo, and the Raikage, but Kabutomaru is defidently what will make me say "I AM DEFIDENTLY GETTING THIS" rather than "I may get this".


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Pretty Much. Don't get me wrong, I also want to play as Onoki, Danzo, and the Raikage, but Kabutomaru is defidently what will make me say "I AM DEFIDENTLY GETTING THIS" rather than "I may get this".


Even so, it's not worth a chance because of a single character that may or may not be in?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 17, 2012)

Told you Edo Tensei!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Told you Edo Tensei!


You didn't tell us anything. Kabuto using Edo Tensei is obvious. You suggested he use Deidara and/or Madara. Deidara would be silly since he is already playable and he's yet to reveal the mystery character that turned out to be Madara.

The more likely option is he summons a small army and they attack.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 17, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Even so, it's not worth a chance because of a single character that may or may not be in?



What                       ?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What                       ?


You're not going to give the game a chance just because of one character? But that's redundant, so forget I asked.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 17, 2012)

I still might give it a chance, without Kabuto (fused) in it.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Daaaaaaamn!!!!


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder if his awakening is the snake form.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 18, 2012)

I suspected that this was what CC2 meant by having characters in the war arc playable in this game... can't wait for this game now... Thank goodness i pre-ordered the Japanese version for next week!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 18, 2012)

Sweet Zombie Jesus that looks sweet


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 18, 2012)

Now I am satisfied with the roster


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 18, 2012)

Saw it coming, however his ultimate is unexpected and quite cool.

As a rule, I don't like ultimates that contain another character (even Tobi's Kyuubi summoning) but it looks fantastic, from what I can work it includes Deidara, Kakuzu and Itachi. Fantastic! I can't wait to see a better version of our edo-tensei'd villains. I think after so long of having them in Akatsuki cloaks it's just refreshing to see them in something else (still in cloaks, I know but Hell, I'll take what I can get). 

Perhaps they'll get alternate costumes? Who knows! Still, I think it's amazing to have a character that hypes people up for Storm 3 from the first day of release (that's what it's done to me). Lovely little hint at things to come.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 18, 2012)

I almost screamed from joy when I saw the scan, and I'm getting really excited (and I'm not the type to easily get excited)


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 18, 2012)

Hell ******* Yeah!

*hrm*

Yeah, that was me, being excited too. I've done all but praying for him to be included.
March 30th, get your *** over here as soon as possible, please.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2012)

YEEEEEEES

And his ougi seems awesome, too.

I think he'll summon all dead akatsuki members (except Hidan offcourse) for his ougi


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2012)

I'mma lol at all the chronology problems 

Naruto VS Masked Man:

Masked Man: Go, Kyuubi!
Naruto: The fuck, isn't the Kyuubi inside me!? 

Kabuto VS Itachi:
Kabuto: Kekeke, Edo Tensei!
Itachi: I'm so badass that my alive self travelled into the future and fought my zombie self.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 18, 2012)

1. Masked Man
2. Kabuto (White Snake form)
3. Haku

Those are the 3 new characters of the UNS series that I'm definitely going to try to main online.

Itachi is still mah numbah one!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 18, 2012)

Omagine what Nagato is gonna do O_O


----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> I'mma lol at all the chronology problems
> 
> Naruto VS Masked Man:
> 
> ...



Part I Naruto vs Part II Naruto

-_- lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2012)

that ougi is bitchin


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2012)

He summons Itachi, he is automatically awesome now


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 18, 2012)

I think we will have Edo Skins for the Akatsuki? that would be cool.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Itachi is still mah numbah one!



Which Itachi ?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think we will have Edo Skins for the Akatsuki? that would be cool.



That would be pretty cool. It's still messed up the Hidan couldn't come back though (stuck in a hole, surrounded by deer)


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think we will have Edo Skins for the Akatsuki? that would be cool.


I doubt it but that would be a neat extra.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 18, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Which Itachi ?



The one who kicks so much @ss they call him GodItachi.


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> The one who kicks so much @ss they call him GodItachi.



That's just Itachi in general


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TcV5RT2z_w&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]

Better Quality


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 18, 2012)

I know myself and countless others have said this many times but: CC2, STFU and take mah moneys!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Random said:


> That's just Itachi in general



No one can resist Itachi's constistent badass Aura.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 18, 2012)

*Kabuto was one of my mains, back in Storm 2. it will fun to see how this one plays *


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2012)

This is just a prelude, my brethren. Wait for Edo Madara in Storm 3. _That_ is the highlight.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Amen.

Him and Rinnegan Tobi. I want to unleash Gedo Mazo.
Looking forward to Edo Nagato too. And Edo Mizukage. And Edo Raikage. Hm. Lots of Edos.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ Amen.  

Madara and War Tobi will dominate Storm 3. Hell, Tobi has the option of three awakenings, 6 Paths of Neo Pain, Gedo Mazo, or Rinnegan.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 18, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> ^ Amen.
> 
> Him and Rinnegan Tobi. I want to unleash Gedo Mazo.
> Looking forward to Edo Nagato too. And Edo Mizukage. And Edo Raikage. Hm. Lots of Edos.


Edo Nagato is the one I'm most looking forward to, actually. Could imagine him having some insane combos


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2012)

Even though he got one-shoted by Godruto in the manga, I want to see an edo skin for Kimimaro....just because


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 18, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> This is just a prelude, my brethren. Wait for Edo Madara in Storm 3. _That_ is the highlight.








Wraith_Madara said:


> ^ Amen.
> 
> Him and Rinnegan Tobi. I want to unleash Gedo Mazo.
> Looking forward to Edo Nagato too. And Edo Mizukage. And Edo Raikage. Hm. Lots of Edos.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing happens, no game pops out


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm getting this                       .


----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing happens, no game pops out



You're doing it wrong: you have to send all your money to me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Then i'll mug Scizor and steal the money for myself.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Seems like Kabutos UJ is a mix between Kakuzus mask itachis fireball and Deidaras clay birds. 

My body is ready.


----------



## Prototype (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn, Kabutomaru looks awesome. I'm really interested in seeing his ultimate occur during some game play, in case there's something we may not be able see with scans alone (such as the inclusion of Edo Nagato, and also Edo Sasori). It definitely seems like he'll be an awesome character.

Also, it'll be interesting to see how CC2 addresses Nagato's mobility issues in UNS3.


----------



## Saru (Feb 18, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TcV5RT2z_w&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Better Quality


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys! It's been a while, it's nice to see...


**Sees Kubutomaru**


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2012)

This game looks awesome.

Too bad I'm not getting it. And this is the last time you guys'll see me in a while. This account is going to sleep for a long, long time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2012)

^Oh. Well, Godspeed then? 

It looks like this is the final addition to Generation's roster. Now we just have to wait till this Thursday for the game to be released.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 18, 2012)

People at saiyan island are still requesting Zetsu and Kushina. LMAO


----------



## Si Style (Feb 18, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> People at saiyan island are still requesting Zetsu and Kushina. LMAO



As support only, sure - What's wrong with that?


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2012)

Requesting isn't gonna do them any good when the game is coming out so soon. All they can do is hope *quietly hopes for Zetsu*


----------



## nick65 (Feb 18, 2012)

Am i the only one here seeing weird clay stuff coming out off itachi's and kakuzu's mouth? Snap er niks vaaaan


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2012)

great scan of kabuchimaru and awesome that his ultimate is the edos


----------



## Rama (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow didnt expect them to add Kabutomaru, awesome game for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2012)

i'll main Kabutamaru(along with my usual mains Itachi/Nidaime) just because of his ougi


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 18, 2012)

nick65 said:


> Am i the only one here seeing weird clay stuff coming out off itachi's and kakuzu's mouth?



That's the "poof" smoke caused by Deidara's clay jutsu that you are seeing.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 18, 2012)

Kabutomaru? Sweeeeeeet 

I'm surprised that they included him.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> People at saiyan island are still requesting Zetsu and Kushina. LMAO


They're the most likely candidates for the remaining supports.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Feb 18, 2012)

*KABUCHIMARU???


YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm actually hoping for Kushina as support too. :33

Minato + Kushina + Naruto team.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good to see that they actually put Kabutomaru in this game. The nice looking roster mixed with the "fix" for substitution spam is making me want to buy this game day one.


Hopefully the spam IS fixed.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 19, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> 1. Masked Man
> 2. Kabuto (White Snake form)
> 3. Haku
> 
> ...



Seriously man, your awesome sig seems to have pre-empted the Kabutomaru reveal all along. LOL!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 19, 2012)

As long as the sub jutsu has been fixed, I am happy and ready for my pockets to be lighter.


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2012)

Probable mains, in no particular order.

1. Young Minato w/KCM Naruto and Kushina.
2. KCM Naruto w/Sasuke or w/Bee.
3. Hashirama w/Nidaime and Hiruzen or w/Naruto.
4. Nidaime w/Hiruzen and Hashirama.
5. Haku w/Zabuza
6. Itachi w/Sasuke or w/Kisame.
7. Kisame w/Zetsu and Tobi.
8. Neji w/Hinata and Naruto.
9. Mei w/Haku and Zabuza
10. Kakashi w/Neji and Asuma.

They need to expand the most used character list to at least 5.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Probable mains, in no particular order.
> [...]
> 7. Kisame w/*Zetsu* and Tobi.
> [...]



Wait, what? Since when? Where? How? Who said? 

My sure mains (w/supports):
1. Itachi w/Kabuto + Hidan
2. Asuma w/Kabuto + Hidan
3. Naruto (Sage mode) w/Tsunade + Hidan
4. Gaara w/Tsunade + Hidan

My probable mains (w/supports):
1. Naruto (KCM) w/Masked Man + Darui
2. Kabuto (Snake cloak) w/Masked Man + Darui
3. Raikage w/Torune + Darui
4. Danzo w/Torune + Darui


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Wait, what? Since when? Where? How? Who said?
> 
> My sure mains (w/supports):
> 1. Itachi w/Kabuto + Hidan
> ...



I think they are just assuming that Zetsu and Kushina will be in the game.
And I see that you like Hidan as a support character


----------



## Jaga (Feb 19, 2012)

new scan!!


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Random said:


> And I see that you like Hidan as a support character



Can't blame me. The guy is like a road roller. 

PS: I hope Killer Bee's ordinary jutsu is no longer that chidori wannabe jab but his UNS2 ultimate, jin cloaked lariat. That way, his new ultimate is his V2 lariat.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Can't blame me. The guy is like a road roller.
> 
> PS: I hope Killer Bee's ordinary jutsu is no longer that chidori wannabe jab but his UNS2 ultimate, jin cloaked lariat. That way, his new ultimate is his VS lariat.



I know, Hidan always got me out of a pinch, whether it was to buy time or to get my UJ off.

And yes, I never like Killer Bee's or Lar's jutsus in UNS2 because they just reminded me of shorter-ranged Chidoris.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2012)

This is close to the 10,000 page limit.


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2012)

I really hope CC2 did something to Hidan's Jutsu.
Also, his and Shikamaru's Ougis. They should have a longer startup.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to lol if Tobi turns out to be a woman


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2012)

G said:


> I really hope CC2 did something to Hidan's Jutsu.
> Also, his and Shikamaru's Ougis. They should have a longer startup.



Not really. Substitution is apparently as easy as pie now, even for getting out of Ougis, and those Ougis have horrible lag time afterward.

I really think the substitution adjustments have eliminated that problem. Especially when you consider that people weren't even familiar with the new defensive button layout at the demo, yet they were subbing out of _everything_.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 19, 2012)

Has Itachi's grab been changed since Storm 2?


----------



## Joker J (Feb 19, 2012)

If i do get this game the 7 mist swordsmen team for me!

Kisame (Samehada), Zabuza (Kubikiribocho), and Chojuro (Hiramekarei).
3 Beastly swordsmen with three beastly swords.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2012)

i really wish Itachi's grab or tilt is the bunshin bakuha he used on kakashi


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskZJcOQPxM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I HOPE THIS SHIT IS FIXED


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

> i really wish Itachi's grab or tilt is the bunshin bakuha he used on kakashi



That's his jutsu in UNS1 and that is extremly slow in that game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2012)

Random said:


> That's his jutsu in UNS1 and that is extremly slow in that game



i know.. but thats just one variation.. the one he used in the PS2 era was baws though..


----------



## Jaga (Feb 19, 2012)

100 new pix...damn this is a lot! kudos to any1 that looks at all of them loll


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> i know.. but thats just one variation.. the one he used in the PS2 era was baws though..



The one he uses in the PSP version is pretty boss, it just pops up behind your opponent. I don't know if thats how it is on the PS2


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)

Random said:


> The one he uses in the PSP version is pretty boss, it just pops up behind your opponent. I don't know if thats how it is on the PS2



I think it used to be age and when there where many substitutions, one after the other, it would change into a pressing button contest mini game. I tough it was extremely fun and ace.

Dont know why they took it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah thats the one


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

I just noticed that Itachi never uses Amaterasu, yet Sasuke gets to use it. That's messed up seeing how Itachi had it first


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 19, 2012)

^
Itachi uses Amaterasu in his awakened state. That's his awakening jutsu when covered in Susano'o. I know because I tend to spam that sh!t when I'm getting my @ss kicked online.  Last resort.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> Itachi uses Amaterasu in his awakened state. That's his awakening jutsu when covered in Susano'o. I know because I tend to spam that sh!t when I'm getting my @ss kicked online.  Last resort.



Oh yea, you're right. I forgot about that


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 19, 2012)

Random said:


> I just noticed that Itachi never uses Amaterasu, yet Sasuke gets to use it. That's messed up seeing how Itachi had it first


Itachi only being able to use Amaterasu in his awakened state actually makes sense with how his character is portrayed in the series though. Itachi will only pull out that jutsu as a last resort, or if the fight starts to get hectic (not including Susano'o of course). Sasuke on the other hand spammed the hell out of it as soon as he got the hang of it.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> Itachi only being able to use Amaterasu in his awakened state actually makes sense with how his character is portrayed in the series though. Itachi will only pull out that jutsu as a last resort, or if the fight starts to get hectic. (not including Susano'o of course). Sasuke on the other hand spammed the hell out of it as soon as he got the hang of it.



Now that I think about it, you're absolutely right. I would start calling him Amaterasuke but that nickname is too long


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Random said:


> I would start calling him Amaterasuke but that nickname is too long



Then go with "Amasauce".


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 19, 2012)

First pre-order for the Card Edition:


Seems in the UK it's exclusive to a VERY small retailer. Many wouldn't expect it to come from here so I'm posting it in the hope I help some fellow UK'ers.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't know zavvi still existed. I thought they went out of buisness.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Feb 19, 2012)

*Oh, man i can't F'N wait for this game!!

My mains will be:



RM Naruto/SM Naru/Little Naru with Hinata & Minato/Mei (if Kushina isn't available) and Minato/Tobirama and Minato/Gaara & Bee/Hashi &Tobirama as supports

Kabuchimaru with different combinations of the following: Deidara/Kakuzu/Itachi/Oro/Deva/Zabuza/Haku as supports

Hashirama/Tobirama/Minato w/ the one im playing having the other two as supports and some times Naruto 

Pein w/ Konan and Deidara and Konan with Pein and Deidara

Kisame w/ Chōjūrō and Zabuza and Zabuza w/ Chōjūrō and Kisame

Gaara w/ Temari and Kankuro and sometimes Naruto and Bee/Hinata

Hinata w/ Neji and SM Naruto and Neji w/ SM Naruto and Hinata

Sasori with Grandma and Kankaru or Gaara and Kankuro*


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2012)

You know, I never thought too much about having mains. I just pick whoever I feel like using at the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2012)

Mains..

Itachi/Kisame.. switched between depending on who or what i fight..

Tobirama(Itachi & Pain as support) 

Kabuto(Oro)(Itachi/Nagato(if his assist is ST) as support)


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2012)

If only Nagato was playable, I hate Pain.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 19, 2012)

Wanna find out my mains? cya on the battlefield 

gotta pre-order it to get the pre order bonus BS.

I wish Yahiko was playable also the Iwakure? Orphans would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rama (Feb 19, 2012)

Random said:


> You know, I never thought too much about having mains. I just pick whoever I feel like using at the time.



More than half of my matches online where random picks, it really didn't make that much of a difference online unless I picked choji or some other shit character. This game since there will be more tactics involve I will start picking my characters carefully, unless I'm against a noob lol.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 19, 2012)

Inb4  SM Naruto/Minato rasengan spam.
Sasori spam.
Diedara spam/quitting when hit.

-Sigh-

Ah well, high hopes.
Looking forward to seeing the new characters (Kages,Hokages) Movesets and the online metagame.  Atleast substitution spamming might be somewhat fixed.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 20, 2012)

Good news.


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 20, 2012)

^ That's great for me since my internet likes to do it's own thing sometimes. March 13th looks for far away 8(.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely maining:

1) PTS Tenten [PTS Ino and PTS Neji/ Tenten as Supports]

2) Tenten [Sasuke/ Ino and Hinata/ Neji as Supports]

3) Haku [Tenten and Itachi/ Ino/ Sasuke as Supports]

4) Kabutomaru [Tenten and Gaara as Supports]

5) Ino/ Neji [Tenten and Kakuzu as Supports]


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 20, 2012)

I can imagine Darui's moveset for UNS 3:
- Primary jutsu: Laser Circus
- Ultimate jutsu: Suiton/raiton combo concluded with a sword slash
- Awakening: "Dull mode" 
- Awakening jutsu: Black Lightning 

I already know he'll be my main when UNS 3 comes out.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh i believe Darui's Lightning Circus Jutsu may become a very popular Support choice too


----------



## Melodie (Feb 20, 2012)

My Mains would be most likely Mei and Danzou.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 20, 2012)

Pain,TS Lee,Tsunade,TS Ino,Choj(PTS and TS),TS Sakura,Konan need new ultimates damn they were horrible.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Pain,TS Lee,Tsunade,TS Ino,Choj(PTS and TS),TS Sakura,Konan need new ultimates damn they were horrible.



I don't see what was wrong with Pain's or Konan's. Lee's could have been better, but it was far from horrible. And the rest of them should be changed but I still don't think they were completely horrible


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2012)

Choji's was the worst of them by far.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

Yea, Choji's does suck  Ino too. But I guess I never cared much cuz I never use either of them


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually, Ino and Choji are some of my top characters


----------



## Gabe (Feb 20, 2012)

i think i will use minato, sage naruto, naruto with kcm, danzou, 2nd hokage, masked madara, and kabuchimaru


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone checked the news on Saiyan Island today? You can now choose your own region in Generations to reduce Online lag.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2012)

Zabuza better be awesome. after Ultimate Ninja 2 they always nerf him.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 20, 2012)

Kabutomaro better have Nagato and Sasori in his ultimate. Looks stupid and lazy only having 3/5


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh and fuck Namco Europe saying 75 playable 15 support only 72 now their sayin Kabutomaru is *one* of the last characters implying more fuckin trolls


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you ever say anything positive? All you do is gripe and complain over stupid little things. It really isn't that serious.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kabutomaro better have Nagato and Sasori in his ultimate. Looks stupid and lazy only having 3/5


Not if he uses Nagato and Sasori elsewhere in his moveset!


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 20, 2012)

My mains will be Kabuto (Injected) and Danzo.


----------



## Ejenku (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't played any of the ninja storm games but I'm getting generations. I'm not sure who to main but here are characters I think I'll use from looking at ninja storm 2 videos for a good while.

Main
Deidara
Kimmimaro
Neji

Alternates
Hidan
Zabuza
orochimaru
Kakashi
Kakuzu


I like Oro and Kakuzu I may just main those two since I'm sure barely anyone uses them. But who knows from my list I will likely use whoever is the most fun for me which likely will be Deidara.

Deidara w/ kakuzu and Kimimaro as supports sounds interesting.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 20, 2012)

Days until release date sure feels like they're going at the pace of a dead slug.

My mains:

Masked Man (just because I've wanted to play as serious Tobi without having to awaken)
Kisame (UJ looks badass, and hey, Samehada fusion)
Kabuchimaru (A robed guy that spawns Snakes and Edo Tensei? Win.)
MS Sasuke (That Susano)
Orochimaru (If that Awakening of his is what I hope it'll be...)

Support:

Taka Sasuke
Hinata or Neji (how many times haven't they shielded me from getting pwned)
Mei
Kakashi


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

So is this game going to keep the cards system? you know to use them as avatars, with titles n stuff.

Also I am looking forward for gamerpics yeah.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 20, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So is this game going to keep the cards system? you know to use them as avatars, with titles n stuff.
> 
> Also I am looking forward for gamerpics yeah.


I'm assuming that they'll keep the same card system from the last game since there would be no real gain in removing it, so yeah.

I'm also interested in seeing what gamerpics they might add for this game. Could be some good ones based off of the roster.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no idea who I'll main in Generations; too many awesome characters to try out first


----------



## Si Style (Feb 20, 2012)

Random said:


> Do you ever say anything positive? All you do is gripe and complain over stupid little things. It really isn't that serious.



"Ridicule is the tribute paid to the genius by the mediocrities"
- Oscar Wilde

Pretty apt I'd say


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

G said:


> Actually, Ino and Choji are some of my top characters



yeah but their Ougis from the ps2/ps3 games where waay better, also Konan urgently needs a new one too.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

Si Style said:


> "Ridicule is the tribute paid to the genius by the mediocrities"
> - Oscar Wilde
> 
> Pretty apt I'd say



Indeed


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Feb 20, 2012)

i think what they need to do is have an ultimate jutsu when you awaken and have some restrictions on its usage. the life bar should also be longer. 
eg: 
this is what kisame moveset should have been

kisame	suikodan 	explosive water fall 	daikodan	samehada mode	same rush	water dome

the advantages of the awakening could be: every stat is increase and the disadvantage could be that samehada must absorb 1/3 of the opponents chakra before awakening is possible. 

All in all i have watched kisame vs the masked man several times and the game is good, the next one can only get better. 

tell me your thoughts on my ideas


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2012)

does anybody know what the 5 secret characters are? i know one of them is the ghetto looking tobi with chains. who are the other 4?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

CC2 just said this on FB about what people requested



> Now it's official!
> 
> We got 5000+ messages in a week when we opened a message form and currently we have received 17000+ messages (including yours!)
> 
> ...



Also here's the article with the "issue of jump guarding" 


And apparently not everyone asked them for Jutsu clashes.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> does anybody know what the 5 secret characters are? i know one of them is the ghetto looking tobi with chains. who are the other 4?


Well it depends. If the demo we've seen is the actual character layout then the two empty spots have been filled by "Masked Man" and Kabuto. The two support slots are most likely going to Kushina and Zetsu.

However if that's not the case and we've still got three non support characters to go it's a mystery. Kushina I guess could work but unless Lars returns with another guest I can't think of any characters that would appear in the story modes who would work as playable characters.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

*OMG!!!!!!!*

GENERATIONS U.S. DEMO COMING THIS WEEK ON PSN!!!!! 
:WOW:WOW:WOW





> PS3 Demos
> 
> -SSX
> -Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm ? Generations
> -Shank 2


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> GENERATIONS U.S. DEMO COMING THIS WEEK ON PSN!!!!!



:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

*After hearing the news*











:WOW  

PSN WHY U KNOW HAVE DEMO YET


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Screw PSN, where is my Live Demo?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Unavailable. :ho


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder if it will be exactly like the Japanese version or perhaps they will just give us another boss fight like they did with Storm 2.

I remember I had played through that demo so many times that when i did the actual boss fight in the game, I felt like I could do it in my sleep


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Unavailable. :ho


             .


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't think Choji sucked in UNS2 ? :l


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Wasn't that bad really. 

Must.....play......demo....


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 20, 2012)

This is for the XboX 360 right?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 20, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Screw PSN, where is my Live Demo?


This is what I was wondering. It would be unfortunate if I couldn't play the demo for this like I did for UNS2.



			
				Random said:
			
		

> I remember I had played through that demo so many times that when i did the actual boss fight in the game, I felt like I could do it in my sleep


Same here except in the actual game it was even easier than the demo.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually hope we get some play time with little Naruto (maybe the fight with Zabuza and Haku), seeing how the japanese version was all Shippuden Naruto.

I also realize that this game will get me caught up with the anime seeing how I stopped watching awhile ago and was just reading the manga


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

fuck playstation, Where is the fucking demo!?! Is it supposed to be out yet?


----------



## Prototype (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This is for the XboX 360 right?



Yes, and the PS3 too.

Anyway, I'm pretty much going to stick with my Pein/Konan combination, though I'll mix it up with Danzō, Kakuzu, and Kisame as well, with what I like to call "Team Old School." 

If Zetsu's included, I'll try to work him in every so often.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm gonna have to main Kankuro of course, probably Tenten and Kurotsuchi as support. My second team is gonna be Masked Man, Kabuchimaru and/or Minato.

But of course i'll play with every character at least a few times.


----------



## Pein (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gonna try to main the strongest tag team A-B. My back up is Kakashi, Kage arc sasuke and naruto.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 21, 2012)

demo coming to north america later today....


----------



## G (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Europe isn't left out.. Either way, stoked.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kabutomaru been confirmed.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 21, 2012)

This would be my dream roster for UNS3:


*Spoiler*: __ 



KONOHA
01.	Naruto 
a.	Base
b.	Sage mode
02.	KCM Naruto
03.	Sakura 
04.	Sai
05.	Kakashi 
06.	Yamato
07.	Shikamaru 
08.	Ino 
09.	Choji 
10.	Kiba 
11.	Hinata 
12.	Shino
13.	Neji 
14.	Tenten
15.	Lee
16.	Guy 
17.	Asuma
18.	Jiraiya
19.	Tsunade
20.	Shizune
21.	Anko
22.	Danzo
23.	Torune

ALLIES
Suna_
24.	Gaara
25.	Temari
26.	Kankuro
27.	Chiyo
Kumo_
28.	Raikage A
29.	Killer Bee
30.	Darui
Iwa_
31.	Onoki
32.	Kurotsuchi
33.	Kitsuchi
Kiri_
34.	Mei
35.	Chojuro

ENEMIES
Oto_
36.	Orochimaru
37.	Kabuto
a.	Base
b.	Snake Cloak
Taka_
38.	Sasuke
a.	Hebi
b.	Taka
39.	EMS Sasuke
40.	Suigetsu
41.	Jugo
a.	Big
b.	Small
Akatsuki_
42.	Itachi 
43.	Kisame 
44.	Deidara
45.	Sasori
46.	Hidan
47.	Kakuzu
48.	Pain
49.	Konan
50.	Tobi
a.	Orange Mask
b.	Rinnegan War Mask
51.	Zetsu

EPOCH
52.	Haku
53.	Zabuza
54.	Kimimaro
55.	Nagato 
56.	Madara
57.	Hashirama
58.	Tobirama
59.	Hiruzen
60.	Minato
61.	Kushina
62.	Hanzo
63.	Kinkaku
64.	2nd Mizukage
65.	3rd Raikage
66.	4th Kazekage
67.	Mu
68.	Yugito 
69.	Han
70.	Roshi
71.	Yagura
72.	Fu
73.	Utakata

SUPPORT EXCLUSIVES:
Konoha: Hana, Izumo, Kotetsu, Fu
Kumo: C, Omoi, Karui, Samui, Ginkaku
Iwa: Akatsuchi, Gari
Kiri: Fuguki, Mangetsu, Jinin, Ringo, Jinpachi, Kushimaru, Ao
Suna: Pakura, Baki
Others: Karin, Mifune


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> SUPPORT EXCLUSIVES:
> Karin


Why? She already has a fully playable version from Storm 2 and Generations. Why downgrade her to support only?


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 21, 2012)

^
Because I consider her to be a "joke" character in terms of fighting abilities.
I won't mind leaving her being fully playable if Kishi shows off more jutsu for her but perfume sprays for the time being just ain't cutting it. Whatever the case, my list is mere fanwish; I know CC2 won't downgrade her in the sequel even if she gets no new jutsu in the manga.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> Because I consider her to be a "joke" character in terms of fighting abilities.
> I won't mind leaving her being fully playable if Kishi shows off more jutsu for her but perfume sprays for the time being just ain't cutting it. Whatever the case, my list is mere fanwish; I know CC2 won't downgrade her in the sequel even if she gets no new jutsu in the manga.


My point was that since she's already playable making her support now would be stupid. For a new game series with supports certainly Karin should be support but for a sequel to one where she's playable there's no point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

hope the demo isn't the same JP one we got.. and has multiplayer as well


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Feb 21, 2012)

because im in the mood for video gaming write now. here is my itachi wish list jutsu. 
if only he could have been like this in the game. I think they havent given him any new jutsu in this game. 

anywayz take a look tell me what you think 

Itachi : 
•	M, M, M:
o	M, M, M, M: Shrike
o	^+M, M, M, M, M: Swallow
o	<+M/>+M, M, M, M: FS: phoenix flower Fire Ball Jutsu
o	V+M, M, M, M: Paper burning genjutsu
•	M, M, M, M in midair: Kingfisher
•	Tilt+M: Crow Clone Jutsu
•	Throw: Early Sacrifice
Ranged
•	Shuriken: Shuriken
•	Chakra Shuriken: Multiple giant Shuriken
Jutsu
•	Normal: Fire Style: Fire Ball Jutsu
•	Hold Normal: amateratsu
•	Ougi: Tskuyomi
Battle Items
•	^: Uchiha Scroll (Defense Up)
•	V: Defense Up Tablet
•	<: Attack Down Tag
•	>: Kunai Rain
Awakening
Transformation. If you manage to corner someone while Susano'o lv 1 is out, it's pretty much a guaranteed victory. Itachi can launch up to three yasata magmata on the field 

Awakening jutsu 
Totsuka blade


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a little while longer and we can finally play this game


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 21, 2012)

judging by all the anime cutscenes shown so far, it seems that all the cutscenes involving blood will be edited. Seems fit i guess, maybe if blood was involved it'd have to be rated M which would be exaggerated IMO.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

that has probably already been posted but there.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> judging by all the anime cutscenes shown so far, it seems that all the cutscenes involving blood will be edited. Seems fit i guess, maybe if blood was involved it'd have to be rated M which would be exaggerated IMO.


That always bothered me, you think they'd toss a bit of blood in this game.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2012)

Blood wouldn't really go with this game, just sayin


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Blood wouldn't really go with this game, just sayin


I know, but for example, after the fight is over, some damage wouldn't be asking for too much, when they look exactly as they did at the start, it's like they didn't just fight battle to the death, that's just my opinion.

Speaking of, why'd they get rid of the brief talking at the start of the fights, anyway?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

pretty sure the dbz tenkaichi series had blood.. its only battle-damage, but still blood nonetheless


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I know, but for example, after the fight is over, some damage wouldn't be asking for too much, when they look exactly as they did at the start, it's like they didn't just fight battle to the death, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Speaking of, why'd they get rid of the brief talking at the start of the fights, anyway?



Ah, that actually sounds good. Not so much blood as ragged clothes, scratch and scuff marks, stuff like that.

And I do miss the talking sequences especially when it had to do with the actual team you picked


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> pretty sure the dbz tenkaichi series had blood.. its only battle-damage, but still blood nonetheless


That's what came to mind.



Random said:


> Ah, that actually sounds good. Not so much blood as ragged clothes, scratch and scuff marks, stuff like that.
> 
> And I do miss the talking sequences especially when it had to do with the actual team you picked


Exactly, you get hit by a fireball or something and their clothes are a bit burnt or something, nothing ridiculous, I don't think that'd be asking for too much.

Exactly, I wonder why it was removed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

When the hell is the Demo coming??


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> When the hell is the Demo coming??



I've actually been waiting for you to give us some more information


----------



## LMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

On the 24th.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

24?  Its suppost to be out today.....



Random said:


> I've actually been waiting for you to give us some more information


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> judging by all the anime cutscenes shown so far, it seems that all the cutscenes involving blood will be edited. Seems fit i guess, maybe if blood was involved it'd have to be rated M which would be exaggerated IMO.


considering that wend the dub aired in CN  it was rated TVPG and not TV-14 or TVMA and had ton of blood whit only animated huge animated blood being edited out ,they could have done something similar to the anime sequences in the game but the real cause of the edit are most likely european countries like Germany were they even edited out Zabuza sword.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> considering that wend the dub aired in CN  it was rated TVPG and not TV-14 or TVMA and had ton of blood whit only animated huge animated blood being edited out ,they could have done something similar to the anime sequences in the game but the real cause of the edit are most likely european countries like Germany were they even edited out Zabuza sword.



Wait, they edited out his whole sword?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Why? She already has a fully playable version from Storm 2 and Generations. Why downgrade her to support only?



He is just Jelly that the lame darui ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is just a support and Karin is a full character that actually worked well in storm 2. Specially when teamed up with Ino and Sakura.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> He is just Jelly that the lame darui ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is just a support and Karin is a full character that actually worked well in storm 2. Specially when teamed up with Ino and Sakura.



I just don't understand why you must ridicule Darui every chance you get. I mean, I know you don't like him, but do you really need to put out the energy to call him a  "lame ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" every time he is even loosely mentioned?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Wait, they edited out his whole sword?



Yes, with like those black lines that usually censor private parts, or so i heard.

and fuck the opening


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2012)

*imagining Zabuza swinging around a big black line*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

That or it was just made invisible; I honesdlty could not find anything besides the lol openings.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Blood wouldn't really go with this game, just sayin



when people fight, people bleed. i rly dont see why they'd edit out the blood. fucking stupid


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

They moved up the date? You talking bout the 360 or ps3 demo?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

i think it comes out for both same time


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 22, 2012)

Most of you probably became aware of this when the Japanese demo came out, but they've incorporated Frog Fu into Sage Naruto's moveset.  I'm actually quite happy with all three forms of Naruto from the demo.  Also, the snow stage looks really good.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I just checked 360, and it isn't out yet.


----------



## Pein (Feb 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They moved up the date? You talking bout the 360 or ps3 demo?



ps3, its the same demo from the japanese store


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 22, 2012)

Random said:


> And I do miss the talking sequences especially when it had to do with the actual team you picked


^ Seconded. Bit of talk before a fight, can't go wrong.

And onwards... I haven't dared to watch more videos than I already have, but I had to ask anyone who might know:

Is the "Masked Man" Tobi with his flashback robe and a different moveset, or is he (and his moveset specifically) a modification of UNS2 Tobi's awakening?


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> ^ Seconded. Bit of talk before a fight, can't go wrong.
> 
> And onwards... I haven't dared to watch more videos than I already have, but I had to ask anyone who might know:
> 
> Is the "Masked Man" Tobi with his flashback robe and a different moveset, or is he (and his moveset specifically) a modification of UNS2 Tobi's awakening?



The Masked Man is a totally unique character (i.e., not a modded Tobi) with a different moveset. 

*Demo's out BTW.*


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> when people fight, people bleed. i rly dont see why they'd edit out the blood. fucking stupid


 I realize some people are blood thirsty, but blood splattering everywhere just would not fit with the style of this game. Plus, they didn't edit out the blood, they simply never put it in.

Blood in the anime is just fine. If someone gets cut with a sword, I expect them to bleed. But in the Naruto games, I couldnt care less about blood because all I wanna see when I cut somebody with a sword is their life bar drop



Pein said:


> ps3, its the same demo from the japanese store



Aw, I was hoping it would be different. Oh well, at least i will be able to understand somemore things now seeing as my japanese isn't really up there with the pros


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

It seems no more characters and the 3 support slots aren't slots. Also there seems to be a training mode.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah weird start selection of characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It seems no more characters and the 3 support slots aren't slots. Also there seems to be a training mode.


Well from my observation only two of the empty spaces are slots as they have the fire pattern Masked Man and Kabuto's slots had. Either way we've got the full playable character list.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Full roster!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok without my reply that would have been a triple post. There's an edit button you know.

Anyway it seems from the starting character layout that the flame patterns are nothing more than pattens and we won't be getting any more supports. Shame.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

HOLY SHIF ITACHI HAS NO CLOAK ALT!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Sasuke story! Note he.said he missed the 1st 3 fights Naruto,Orochimaru,and Itachi part 1 so I guess no Deidara fight wtf


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever first of all use the edit button. Second your URL is broken, and the YouTube link needs a *www* not an m.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara vs Hashirama!


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DfWyxAJ2Aew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Madara vs Hashirama!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUnUC7J9OyI[/YOUTUBE]
You need to fix your links. Get rid of the m and /#


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

demo is scaring the hell out of me..

its the same japanese version, only faster and less responsive for some reason.. i know the graphics are worse because of the size.. but still scared nonetheless..


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RFXdN8mwM_Y[/YOUTUBE]
Kabuto Snake Form vs PTS Gaara.
Showing Kabuto's lame Jutsu and Ougi.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Kabutomarus ultimate has same startup as normal Kabuto No Sasori or Nagato and Snake tail only appears in a combo his jutsu is Anbu chakra bladez and he uses Kabuto and Orochimaru ripoff moves
Not buying CC2 lazy highway robbery


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, instead of not buying the game, how about buying the game but not using Kabuchimaru?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

G said:


> [YOUTUBE]RFXdN8mwM_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> Kabuto Snake Form vs PTS Gaara.
> Showing Kabuto's lame Jutsu and Ougi.



Kabuto snake form's ougi is awesome, imo

dafaq is up with the hate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

^glad i am not the only one who liked it


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Kaburomaru was the only way to get my buy after Sound 4 support shit. Also looks like no more stages meaning no Island Turtle HALF ASSED AND LAZY!


----------



## Motochika (Feb 22, 2012)

The game is out? Then for the japs?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kaburomaru was the only way to get my buy after Sound 4 support shit. Also looks like no more stages meaning no Island Turtle HALF ASSED AND LAZY!


There's no pleasing you is there? The fact Kabutochimaru is playable at all is a treat. His limited moveset is due to his limited battle experience.

As for the Sound Four you want to know why they're not playable? Because none of the story modes are for characters that fight them. There's no Shikamaru, Konoha rookies or Sand siblings mode. They're support because they're being transferred from Storm 1 where they were support only. Really it's lucky the first two Hokages are playable.

The lack of the Island Turtle is due to no story mode fights taking place there. Naruto's the only one with a story mode that reaches that point.

Stop being so moody and focus on the positives. What we DO have is great and offers a nice range of team ups and fights to create.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2012)

so any more of the anime scenes? that Madara vs 1st Hokage anime piece was great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

people's logic: 4 non-relevant characters > 72 characters


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> There's no pleasing you is there? The fact Kabutochimaru is playable at all is a treat. His limited moveset is due to his limited battle experience.
> 
> As for the Sound Four you want to know why they're not playable? Because none of the story modes are for characters that fight them. There's no Shikamaru, Konoha rookies or Sand siblings mode. They're support because they're being transferred from Storm 1 where they were support only. Really it's lucky the first two Hokages are playable.
> 
> ...


At this point, I just ignore everything that guy says now.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 22, 2012)

Random said:


> At this point, I just ignore everything that guy says now.



At this point, what you have to understand is that the guy is entitled to his opinion, no matter how annoyingly he presents it - this is an open forum.

The best thing you can do is put him on your ignore list, when more people do that, his comments will only serve to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

How come all this positive news led to so much negativity?

Let's just be cool and talk about how awesome this game is turning out to be or discuss why it didn't live up to your standards without taking anything personally


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 22, 2012)

The only complain I have about Kabuto is that he still summons Anbu Zombies...Never liked that and especially now it doesn't make sense...


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> The only complain I have about Kabuto is that he still summons Anbu Zombies...Never liked that and *especially now it doesn't make sense.*..



What exactly do you mean with the bolded?


----------



## Shouko (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait, what? 

What happened with those amazing UNS2 boss fight? They were great! And I don't see anything, don't tell me they banned it...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What happened with those amazing UNS2 boss fight? They were great! And I don't see anything, don't tell me they banned it...


wait for STORM3


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Kabuto snake form's ougi is awesome, imo
> 
> dafaq is up with the hate



I think the ougi is really cool, but the startup is weird.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

They said it goes up to late March lies 1st episode is Konan vs Tobi and that's not in even though there's a Tobi story mode. What the hell CC2 you suck btw Kakashi has PTS ultimate so I'm guessing cloakless alt is story only and we get half assed Storm 1 Itachi but no PTS Kabuto WTF


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

G said:


> I think the ougi is really cool, but the startup is weird.



I don't see anything wrong with it.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> They said it goes up to late March lies 1st episode is Konan vs Tobi and that's not in even though there's a Tobi story mode. What the hell CC2 you suck btw Kakashi has PTS ultimate so I'm guessing cloakless alt is story only and we get half assed Storm 1 Itachi but no PTS Kabuto WTF



Where did you get this info?


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 22, 2012)

Official gameplay from CC2/Namco-Bandai

[YOUTUBE]Z3W8aL9ex14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> The only complain I have about Kabuto is that he still summons Anbu Zombies...Never liked that and especially now it doesn't make sense...



Kabuto played with Anbu undeads in part 1 already.
It's his jutsu, Shikon no Jutsu/Dead Soul Technique.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Confirmdd only Kakashi and Itachi have their Storm 1 movesets so no PTS Kabuto etc wtf and Cloaklesz Itachi is not a useable outfit and seems Hokage and PJ Naruto arnt in and Armbands Sasuke isn't useable


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Wtf are these Red boxes next to my name why is everyone else green? Can I get Blue? I lost a box earlier today as well oh well it does nothing. So who else is skipping Storm 2.1?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Who is this guy whining?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> They said it goes up to late March lies 1st episode is Konan vs Tobi and that's not in even though there's a Tobi story mode.


Well if it bugs you so much have Masked Man and Konan fight in Vs.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I'm guessing cloakless alt is story only


Ah but so far it doesn't seem like we're getting Storm 2 style boss fights, instead we've got the awakened mini bosses. This would explain the lack of Kushina. As such cloakless Itachi might be a playable option.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> and we get half assed Storm 1 Itachi but no PTS Kabuto WTF


Well do we need one? Until he becomes Kabutochimaru nothing major changes between the timeskip with Kabuto so he can be used for both.

Also:


----------



## Jaga (Feb 22, 2012)

new info on tournaments!


new screenshots and art (maksed man)


21 videos of ultimate jutsus!


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 22, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kabuto played with Anbu undeads in part 1 already.
> It's his jutsu, Shikon no Jutsu/Dead Soul Technique.


I know that, still looks stupid to me. For example, why ANBU units? Just because the only time he used it, he used an ANBU corpse, which just happened to lay around... And now, where he can use Edo Tensei, it looks ever more silly to me :/

I know the origin of the technique, but they made terrible jutsus with it...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Just played the Demo twice, fucking epic. 

And as for Generations.....MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

Bad news PTS Kakashi and Itachi have their PTS ultimates and jutsu but their Storm 2 movesets and awakenings also armband Sasuke and cloakless Itachi are story mode only.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer their Storm 2 movesets tbh so thats great news to me.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant wait to see Kabutomaru team ougi!!


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't wait to play them!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys, you should check this out. This is from the person who has Generations, it revelas things that are VERY juicey!


----------



## Saturday (Feb 22, 2012)

So the demo only came out for PS3 so far?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Has it really? In usa ps3??


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy sh!t!! I cannot believe this. I've found a new main in the name of Kisame. I never really played with him online before today but man, I've been owning "Hero level" opponents (Hidan and Kakuzu as supports), and I'm only a "Battle-hardened ninja".

Itachi, Sage Naruto, Gaara and Asuma, please make room for Kisame, desu-ne.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

Si Style said:


> At this point, what you have to understand is that the guy is entitled to his opinion, no matter how annoyingly he presents it - this is an open forum.
> 
> The best thing you can do is put him on your ignore list, when more people do that, his comments will only serve to fall on deaf ears.



And I'm intitled to my opinion about his opinion, which I believe is stupid and unnecessary.  I'm too lazy to put people on a block list and as I stated, I just ignore his posts now so blocking is not needed.
No matter what, i'm gonna speak/type my mind, so if you don't wanna see me do that, then refer me to the block list that you just mentioned

Also, I was hoping the demo would be different from japan, but oh well. Still gonna play it multiple times


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone seen the link i put???


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kabutomaru will be my main, the one I solo with. From his video, he is awesome with his snake attacks, especially his ultimate and that tail snake combo.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone seen the link i put???



I did, they listened to me(and probably other people) about the training mode  and there is a lot of other juicy info


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37SklCn37kk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

It seems Haku will get Mask alt and there's Itachi with Clone explosion and Tsukoyomi and Kakashi with Fang over Fang and Double Lightning blade but their awakenings and rest of.moveset stay.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2012)

the anime of madara vs shodai in the game looks awesome and like how bee got a new ougi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It seems Haku will get Mask alt and there's *Itachi with Clone explosion and Tsukoyomi* and Kakashi with Fang over Fang and Double Lightning blade but their awakenings and rest of.moveset stay.



YES 

if only he gets his MS awakening


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37SklCn37kk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


PERFECT! 

Too bad for Jugo, though.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

I know they took out Itachi's UNS1 awakening because of online, but still....


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37SklCn37kk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]





Dattebayo...


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2012)

That Susano awakening is still OP


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2012)

Random said:


> I know they took out Itachi's UNS1 awakening because of online, but still....


I would've preferred that as well.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn Susano's.... going to be annoying to try to OP them as they already OP.


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 22, 2012)

Random said:


> I know they took out Itachi's UNS1 awakening because of online, but still....


That awakening was pretty broken, even when you compare it to Susano in NUNS2 (I say that because, for all we know, it may seem more broken in this game). Also, in my personal opinion, that awakening didn't make any sense.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 22, 2012)

I swear if they changed Itachi's Grab Technique, I will be so pissed off >.>


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Tsukyomi is an awesome ougi, imo


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

Valakrie said:


> That awakening was pretty broken, even when you compare it to Susano in NUNS2 (I say that because, for all we know, it may seem more broken in this game). Also, in my personal opinion, that awakening didn't make any sense.



 I don't care how broken or nonsensical it may have been, it was epic.

I feel like an outcast because I don't play online. In my point of view, the addition of online is a hinderence because it took away some of the awesome things in the game (i.e starting of with awakenings) and I couldn't care less about how balanced each character power is or how many times you can substitute. Shoot, the only reason i like the new KNJ set up is because now it's easier to sub. I have difficulties trying to sub in UNS1&2.

But that just my opinion

This is still an epic game though and none of these miniscule disappointments will stop me from getting it


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

Random said:


> I know they took out Itachi's UNS1 awakening because of online, but still....


Well also because there's only one slot for Itachi. His awakening and fighting style can't really be too different since otherwise they might as well have a new slot like the newest Naruto and Sasuke do. This is also why the Sasori puppet is barely used by Kankuro.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2012)

There is no Storm 1 movesets just a jutsu change and ultimate hell Tsukoyomi Itachi has Susanoo.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> There is no Storm 1 movesets just a jutsu change and ultimate hell Tsukoyomi Itachi has Susanoo.


Which as I just explained makes perfect sense as Itachi only has one slot. If he had an entirely different fighting style based on Storm 1 he'd have another slot.


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

Well then I'll definetly be using the Tsukutomi UJ since it is a lot more epic than the Sasuno'o, especially since Sasuno'o is also thhe awakening


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Random said:


> I feel like an outcast because I don't play online. In my point of view, the addition of online is a hinderence because it took away some of the awesome things in the game (i.e starting of with awakenings).
> 
> But that just my opinion
> 
> This is still an epic game though and none of these miniscule disappointments will stop me from getting it



Fear not about the Awakening part because now there's a training mode in Generations which has an option to ALLOW YOU USE AWAKENINGS AT THE START WITH NO LIMITATIONS.  (read it from the link that i posted)

Generations will be epic, its on par with Storm 1 in my book and will provide a kickass sensation for us until storm 3 arrives.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

how customizable or we talking about here? 

can i for example use Itachi's Katon and Tsukyomi.. or am i bound to his Susano'o?


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fear not about the Awakening part because now there's a training mode in Generations which has an option to ALLOW YOU USE AWAKENINGS AT THE START WITH NO LIMITATIONS.  (read it from the link that i posted)
> 
> Generations will be epic, its on par with Storm 1 in my book and will provide a kickass sensation for us until storm 3 arrives.



I read that part and got excited, but later on it sounds like he is saying that you can just customize your health so thats it's low enough for you to use awakening

But still, the addition of a training mode at all makes me extremely happy. It means my voice was heard and my wish was granted Maybe not my individual voice and wish, but mine nonetheless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably Susano'o.


----------



## Saru (Feb 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> how customizable or we talking about here?
> 
> can i for example use Itachi's Katon and Tsukyomi.. or am i bound to his Susano'o?



I think I understand what you're asking. 

This is how its done as far as jutsu customization:

There are two versions of Itachi. One version uses Tsukuyomi (ougi) and Bunshin Daibakuha (jutsu). The other version uses the Ougi Susano'o and Fireball Jutsu/Katon: Goukakyuu. The jutsu are bound to the choice of ougi (in other words, not interchangeable/customizable) the way I understand it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

So do you guys think Online in Generations will be better or worse than Storm 2's? with KnJ being easy to pull off now that is.


----------



## Pein (Feb 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So do you guys think Online in Generations will be better or worse than Storm 2's? with KnJ being easy to pull off now that is.



Way better, now people are capable of using melee and they fixed the major issues with people just being bitches that just spam knj or jump block.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Alright, played the demo. It was interesting, still gota get used to some of the new stuff. I think you cannot air block in this one am I right?

Also I was highly bothered with Tobi talking like a pretentious fck and called madara rather than Tobi... what the fck happened to the wacky Tobi we all liked and Loved?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Pein said:


> Way better, now people are capable of using melee and they fixed the major issues with people just being bitches that just spam knj or jump block.



Yeah, but its kinda funny that other people outside of here think the Sub bar will only provide a "waste all 4 bars then combo your opponent and run away ti'll it refills" type of battle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> I think I understand what you're asking.
> 
> This is how its done as far as jutsu customization:
> 
> There are two versions of Itachi. One version uses Tsukuyomi (ougi) and Bunshin Daibakuha (jutsu). The other version uses the Ougi Susano'o and Fireball Jutsu/Katon: Goukakyuu. The jutsu are bound to the choice of ougi (in other words, not interchangeable/customizable) the way I understand it.



got ya.. so its just like hebi sasuke and base teen naruto.. its also probably the same for guy and kakashi.. thanx for the info..


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qe9xOzo9IYo[/YOUTUBE]

My goodness, Kabuto (Snake cloak) is such a boss. I don't need to try him out first to know that I will do my best to main him. I just wish he'd get a different ougi in UNS3 (ie. Manda v2). But man, props to CC2 because his moveset in this game is plain awesome.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 23, 2012)

My game is reaching by noon tomorrow.

I AM VERY HYPED


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 23, 2012)

No "whack the endless numbers of fodders" mode?

Shame. One thing I wished they'd included in UNS2, was a Kumite mode ala CoNR3. One arena, you and your supports, an increasingly aggressive opponents that never stops coming.. oh well, one can dream.

Only a month and 7 or so days remain.. Masked Man, Kabutomaru, Raikage, Mei, Kisame.. looking forward to test every last one of them. Haven't played UNS1, so the pre-timeskip versions will be brand new for me too.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2012)

> Team gauge On/Off/Infinite
> Support gauge On/Off/Infinite
> Substitution Gauge On/Off/Infinite
> Awakened state On/Off/Infinite
> ...





 Maintaining Awakenings in Training mode........fuck to the YEAH! :WOW

Is there any way to have 2P training mode?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Maintaining Awakenings in Training mode........fuck to the YEAH! :WOW
> 
> Is there any way to have 2P training mode?


I hope so. I'd get both sides to enter an awakened state and then change the second player back to the computer and have an awakened showdown. Hells yeah!


----------



## Valakrie (Feb 23, 2012)

This user has a lot of videos coming up.



There was one video with Mei vs Sasuke on their channel, I think they really did an excellent job with her movelist, they were able to fit a number of abilities that she has and I like the way that she uses that magma jutsu in her combos .


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> My game is reaching by noon tomorrow.
> 
> I AM VERY HYPED



WHA?! HOw is that even Possible?! Where did you pre-ordered it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2012)

have the anime scenes been recorded?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait a minute... is this game comming out more early in Europe than in the States??


----------



## slickcat (Feb 23, 2012)

finally they gave one player more aerial combos, magnificent, KCM naruto has more aerial variations than any character, hope they add this strategy to storm 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]lONjMSEeMqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Da fuck is the X360 version?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2012)

slickcat said:


> finally they gave one player more aerial combos, magnificent, KCM naruto has more aerial variations than any character, hope they add this strategy to storm 3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



KCM Naruto is so awesome 



Suigetsu said:


> Wait a minute... is this game comming out more early in Europe than in the States??



No later; March 30th


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuck is the X360 version?



if they pirated it for that version that means x360 can get it earlier


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> if they pirated it for that version that means x360 can get it earlier



Well either way, I atleast want the demo on XBL.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah that would be nice, I got it on the ps3. That's one of the advantages of having two consoles. But still I prefer the xbox360 for some reason.


----------



## G (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait, KCM Naruto has 4 air combos?? Thats fucking unfair.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a few idead for ultimates wanted opinions.
 Haku he summons a 100 Mirrors slashed at speedblitz level the mirrors begin to shake then it all explodes with mirror fragments everywhere ending with a giant Ice Glacier falling on the enemy shattering with ice blocks falling.

Zabuza he uses Hidden Mist jutsu then Water Vortex you see his Demon Aura then a Water Dragon bursts through it hitting the opponent with them floating in water.

Also Masked Mans moveset is up.


----------



## Augors (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGMipZ6JELA[/YOUTUBE]

Warning: Spoilers


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 23, 2012)

Augors said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGMipZ6JELA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Warning: Spoilers



looks like the storyline is presented the old ultimate-ninja way


----------



## slickcat (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah this game is going to be short, I could tell from the moment the free roam mode was removed. nevertheless thats a fighter in its own right.march it is


----------



## G (Feb 23, 2012)

Am i the only one thinking that the character arts during the loading screens are poorly cropped?


----------



## Augors (Feb 23, 2012)

G said:


> Am i the only one thinking that the character arts during the loading screens are poorly cropped?


PS3 for you.  jk

I'm hoping when Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 comings out, they will have a two disc going. 1st; the main story (from the beginning to the end of Naurto) with all the battle scenes from the anime and the 2nd; with verse mode, online, etc, etc. I'm going to miss the boss fights in this game. =/


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess when they said "over 65 minutes of anime footage" they also meant the anime stills because there's not that much actual anime cutscenes. I thought that's how they were  going to do the story not just show stills and then at the beginning and end show a few minutes of actual animated cutscenes.


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm gonna miss the boss fights. There were the reason I like Storm 2's story line dispite all the running I had to do. They were more innovative and interesting than just a regular fight.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 23, 2012)

the story mode looks very boring to be honest. those still pictures just like from the demo, didnt know it will be in the full version. I guess UNS3 is where the real wait is at.


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea, it is boring from what i see. Guess they didn't want to do a big story mode for a game that they were only really using to fix some online problems


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2012)

where can the Sage Naruto vs Mangekyo Sasuke anime scene can be found?


----------



## G (Feb 23, 2012)

Augors said:


> PS3 for you.  jk



what?
i have a xbox


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

CC2 is lies if it went to late March it would have Konans epic jutsu. Which is shown next episode the 1st of March Konan haz Storm 2 ultimate. Also this game story ends at Naruto vs Sasuke at Kage summit but maybe Tobi vs Minato also Tobi fights Kabutomaru at the end of his story.


Obito vs Chunin Sasuke


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm probably gonna trade UNS1 in seeing how i no longer will have any reason to play it


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm pleased with the short story mode.  It's much better than some long, tedious RPG-like mode with repetitive task after repetitive task.  I would like some boss fights and cutscenes though, but without the RPG part.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't care if the story is short or not as interactive, i'm still looking forward to Generations.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 23, 2012)

I hated the Roam on UNS2, Too easy and got boring really quick. They need to keep the UNS1 Free roam story, but have more diff missions. And They shouldn't be afraid to add more discs for diff content. 1 Disc for Story 2. for Co-op or whatever Together 3. Online multiplayer.


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm still lookin forward to it, i'm just gonna miss some of things that it is missing. That's how it is with a lot a gaming series though, like Soul Calibur


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh I'm looking forward to it too.  My point was that I don't care about the story mode.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 23, 2012)

CC2 has confirmed via twitter Armband Blue Shirt Sasuke.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 23, 2012)

I wonder if they'll do alternate costumes as dlc like pj naruto in uns1. Speaking of i wonder if they'll bring it back here. Maybe even a shippuden pj naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2012)

i like how the game will have no roaming or unnecessary missions UNS2 got boring with that. the game maybe short but the new characters added and online playing is what is best of it. imo


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2012)

The story is no big deal. The abundance of characters more than makes up for that. I was just hoping that there would be some interesting new boss fights or something. Just wishful thinking. 

However, I really hope they don't go this route for UNS3. That when i might be a lot more disappointed


----------



## Jaga (Feb 23, 2012)

EPIC KILLER BEE VIDEO! 3 MINUTES OF RAP!!


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaga said:


> EPIC KILLER BEE VIDEO! 3 MINUTES OF RAP!!



What the heck was that


----------



## Bonney (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't really care much about the actual story mode. Free roaming being gone is fine by me, it seemed to take up too much time running around.

And about the rap. Jesus I can imagine the english dub version already


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol'd so hard at Sasuke dancing from behind.


----------



## Rama (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> EPIC KILLER BEE VIDEO! 3 MINUTES OF RAP!!



cant hear it 

wait is my computer


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> EPIC KILLER BEE VIDEO! 3 MINUTES OF RAP!!


 Nearly pissed myself laughing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG Kisame what are you doing?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2012)

I done lost respect for KB.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 24, 2012)

What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on here?

Bee, Naruto, Guy, Sasuke and Kisame... variation is good, but.. don't quit your Shinobi jobs just yet, okay?


----------



## Augors (Feb 24, 2012)

Livestream going on


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't kept up with any news concerning the game, but I assume Ougi's are still shortened and boss battles aren't going to be this epic this time around?


----------



## Augors (Feb 24, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> I hated the Roam on UNS2, Too easy and got boring really quick. They need to keep the UNS1 Free roam story, but have more diff missions. And They shouldn't be afraid to add more discs for diff content. 1 Disc for Story 2. for Co-op or whatever Together 3. Online multiplayer.


That's what I said a page back. But I suggested that they do that for  Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 since it's going to be the last Naruto game.


----------



## themg3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah UNS1 Was better in so many things than 2


----------



## Jaga (Feb 24, 2012)

*repeated nerdgasm*


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess no more really interesting things will show up now that the game is out.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *repeated nerdgasm*



I just *had* to rep you


----------



## Vash (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *repeated nerdgasm*



Must. Not. Click. Link.


----------



## FrayedThread (Feb 24, 2012)

Omfg.

Masked Man's Ultimate Justu... Wow

I'm getting too hyped for my own good =P


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> CC2 is lies if it went to late March it would have Konans epic jutsu. Which is shown next episode the 1st of March Konan haz Storm 2 ultimate. Also this game story ends at Naruto vs Sasuke at Kage summit but maybe Tobi vs Minato also Tobi fights Kabutomaru at the end of his story.
> 
> 
> Obito vs Chunin Sasuke



Wait, so Konan will have a new Ougi then?!  this is fantasti news!
Also Some characters are seemt o be having different costumes which is something that I was really looking forward too.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 24, 2012)

Konan has same ultimate.
Sasori got a damage nerf and his tilt is only a claw slash combo multi arms + poison bomb were removed. Saiyan Island also has news.
Lol Killer BEE rap video


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

same ultimate? that's very very disappointing.


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2012)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Shouko (Feb 24, 2012)

Haku is still my bitch


----------



## Jaga (Feb 24, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Which one is your favorite?



excuse me while i change my pants! 

i love Kakashi's Storm 1 jutsu that or and masked mans is the best!!!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> excuse me while i change my pants!
> 
> i love Kakashi's Storm 1 jutsu that or and masked mans is the best!!!



I agree on Mask Man's being the best.


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2012)

I think PTS Ino's is the best honestly.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys, do you know if we can chose to play Haku with his mask on or not ? I need to know plz.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 24, 2012)

2 things that truly dissapoint me from cc2, not adding suigetsus big waterball transformations against the eighttails (should have been his new ougi) and juugo's lazer against raikage( wich should have been his new ougi).                  They can make up imagenable ougis for character, but jutsus that been in manga and anime wont be added?? Shameeee on youuuuu!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *repeated nerdgasm*


so no MS Sasuke vs Sage Mode Naruto anime sequence?

the Madara vs Harishima video was better than the last one that was posted before,which skipped a few scenes.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Those were awesome to watch!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 24, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Hey guys, do you know if we can chose to play Haku with his mask on or not ? I need to know plz.


Looks like it. The "all ultimates" video (which is missing a few characters by the way) shows Haku with and without the mask.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 24, 2012)

Gonna say Zabuza,Haku,Kakuzu,Masked man,Kabutomaru are best.


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2012)

Pain wasn't updated? 

Generation 2 or Storm 3 better feature Edo Nagato. 

And someone answer my question: Are boss battle still epic?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2012)

*There are no boss battle*


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pain wasn't updated?
> 
> Generation 2 or Storm 3 better feature Edo Nagato.
> 
> And someone answer my question: Are boss battle still epic?



No, no they are not


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2012)

imo the best ultimate jutsus are masked madara, kabuchimaru, naruto with the many rasengans, minato in jounin vest, bee, danzou,  and 2nd hokage. man the bee music video is funny especially with kisame and sasuke dancing


----------



## Jaga (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> *repeated nerdgasm*





Jak said:


> Must. Not. Click. Link.





Scizor said:


> Which one is your favorite?





you must click and watch all of them!! they are worth it  

plus u r getting a head start on the game. you gutta occupy these next 3 weeks some how 




Klue said:


> Pain wasn't updated?
> 
> Generation 2 or Storm 3 better feature Edo Nagato.
> 
> And someone answer my question: Are boss battle still epic?



there are no boss battles

er well there are but not like storm 2. they are just regular fights.


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, HD versions, finally.


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2012)

Random said:


> No, no they are not



They were replaced by those filler anime scenes, weren't they?


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> They were replaced by those filler anime scenes, weren't they?



Not necessarily. They are just regular fights. No epic action sequences, no secret factors, and no shuriken clashes with Itachi.


----------



## Saru (Feb 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> They were replaced by those filler anime scenes, weren't they?



Yep. 

Saw that one coming...


----------



## Klue (Feb 24, 2012)

Long Ougis and quick-time events were two of the most appealing things about the first Storm game. Fuck is Cyber Connect doing? 

Alright, what gameplay enhancements have they added this time around? As you can see, I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Alright, what gameplay enhancements have they added this time around? As you can see, I haven't been keeping up.


They added the sub bar which is supposed to stop the annoying substitution abuse, and it looks like that will improve the gameplay 2 times by itself.


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Long Ougis and quick-time events were two of the most appealing things about the first Storm game. Fuck is Cyber Connect doing?
> 
> Alright, what gameplay enhancements have they added this time around? As you can see, I haven't been keeping up.



I'm going to forget something, but... 

-Subbing is twice as easy as it was in Storm 2. Even easier if you compare it with Storm 1. You can even sub before or _after_ you've been hit. 
-The button for subbing has been reassigned to the left trigger and L2 button, respectively. The button for guarding remains the same.
-Substitution no longer costs chakra.
-You can cancel combos now for  and escaping UJ's. This also fixes the impossibility of comboing that was present in Storm 2 because you can reengage your opponent as soon as they sub by cancelling.
-You're more vulnerable after using chakra shuriken.
-Guard breaks more easily.
-You can chakra dash in the air.
-CC2 focused on eliminating the issue of guard-jumping. It should no longer be a problem. No promises.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2012)

^Couldnt' you always sub before getting hit in Storm 2? Not that it matters since i really like that CC2 made it more easier to sub, i freakin' hated having to twitch Online in Storm 2 just to pull it off from getting stuck in combos.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRW2XiCbWQA[/YOUTUBE]




Shodai


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2012)

I just saw what I BAMF Haku is in ths.

I'm maining that kid.


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info!

Agreed Astral, Haku looks pretty awesome - especially his Ougi. Probably my favorite thus far.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 25, 2012)

This is going to sound stupid but, Is there the option to put english subtitles if i order the japanese version, or do i have to wait for the english version ?


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2012)

lol, that's a good question.


----------



## Vash (Feb 25, 2012)

Melodie said:


> This is going to sound stupid but, Is there the option to put english subtitles if i order the japanese version, or do i have to wait for the english version ?



You will have to wait for the English version.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 25, 2012)

Melodie said:


> This is going to sound stupid but, Is there the option to put english subtitles if i order the japanese version, or do i have to wait for the english version ?



That actually did sound stupid


----------



## Melodie (Feb 25, 2012)

Jak said:


> You will have to wait for the English version.


I see, Thanks.


Little Neko said:


> That actually did sound stupid


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 25, 2012)

No... No! Dammit! The PTS Ougi's have me disappointed. Personally I wanted the awakened Ougi's to be worked in too, Chuunin Sasuke should have the Chidori Ougi and Sasuke should have the awakened Ougi, same goes for Naruto. The lack of a few Ougis for Jiraiya, Kisame, etc... is also a bit disappointing. I mean, big-ass fire and water tornadoes can't be beaten! Though Itachi and Kakashi I am thrilled about! 

God, this game looks so good that I don't want to feel I'm complaining but there's more, dammit! 

The Sound 4 aren't playable, that's quite a negative for me as in the Ultimate Ninja series I absolutely loved them! Especially with the TS rematches! I also loved their support attacks in Ninja Storm but alas, we're missing them. Didn't CC2 say they were likely for the next game though? As in they didn't realise they were wanted (well, fans always like to complain about Zabuza and Haku and then when we get them move on the Sound 4....). Kimmimaro's ougi is disappointing as I only really liked his unawakened ougi.

Oh but I love the new launches for the PTS ougi's, they fit the flow of the UNS2 ougis so well! 

Other pluses are the training mode options, unlimited awakening should satisfy me a fair bit if I just want to mess around. Kyuubi Naruto vs Killer Bee, anyone? Or perhaps Samehada Kisame vs 8-Gates Gai? I just wish some of these options transferred into offline VS mode. 

As an owner of both Storm games I find the lack of new characters a bit underwhelming (not that there are many to add) and with the dulled-down story one can only hope the Kage-arc is recovered by Storm 3.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This summed up all what I wanted to say.

I'm also a little bit dissapointed about not having PTS Butterfly Choji and Drunken Lee.

Oh well. :]


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 25, 2012)

My Kakashi will solo all of you :ho

COMEATME


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> My Kakashi will solo all of you :ho
> 
> COMEATME



It's on on the 30th of March


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 25, 2012)

foolish little brother       .


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> The Sound 4 aren't playable, that's quite a negative for me as in the Ultimate Ninja series I absolutely loved them! Especially with the TS rematches! I also loved their support attacks in Ninja Storm but alas, we're missing them. Didn't CC2 say they were likely for the next game though? As in they didn't realise they were wanted (well, fans always like to complain about Zabuza and Haku and then when we get them move on the Sound 4....).


The way I see it they're not playable due to not being part of any of the game's story modes. While Naruto did get involved in the start of a few Sound Four fights he didn't stay long enough for it to be in his story mode while everyone who did get a proper fight with them doesn't have a storymode (not even a shared Konoha 11/Sand Siblings story mode) while Kimimaro is likely to be in Gaara's story mode and maybe Naruto's.


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> No... No! Dammit! The PTS Ougi's have me disappointed. Personally I wanted the awakened Ougi's to be worked in too, Chuunin Sasuke should have the Chidori Ougi and Sasuke should have the awakened Ougi, same goes for Naruto. The lack of a few Ougis for Jiraiya, Kisame, etc... is also a bit disappointing. I mean, big-ass fire and water tornadoes can't be beaten! Though Itachi and Kakashi I am thrilled about!
> 
> God, this game looks so good that I don't want to feel I'm complaining but there's more, dammit!
> 
> ...



Kimimaro's ougi is his awakening ougi from storm 1, It's just shortened and has a different start up.
Personally, I'd prefer his non-awakened ougi only because I don't really like when the ougi and the awakening are the same exact thing.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 25, 2012)

*Looks at dying wallet*

Generations Y U COME OUT SAME DAY AS TALES  OF GRACES F?!

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 25, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> This summed up all what I wanted to say.
> 
> I'm also a little bit dissapointed about not having PTS Butterfly Choji and Drunken Lee.
> 
> Oh well. :]


Yeah, I was hoping for them to complete Part 1 but oh well. 



Gaiash said:


> The way I see it they're not playable due to not being part of any of the game's story modes. While Naruto did get involved in the start of a few Sound Four fights he didn't stay long enough for it to be in his story mode while everyone who did get a proper fight with them doesn't have a storymode (not even a shared Konoha 11/Sand Siblings story mode) while Kimimaro is likely to be in Gaara's story mode and maybe Naruto's.


I'm guessing that's their logic too and they've added far more important characters into the game. I think part of it is also they didn't realise how much the fans actually wanted the Sound 4. I guess it wasn't mentioned much because many of us saw it as a given and we were far more eager to see Madara or Kabutomaru. It's a shame but I lived with it in Storm and I can live with it again.



Random said:


> Kimimaro's ougi is his awakening ougi from storm 1, It's just shortened and has a different start up.
> Personally, I'd prefer his non-awakened ougi only because I don't really like when the ougi and the awakening are the same exact thing.


I was well aware, I wrote 'unawakened' and I just prefer how it looks, it fits with Kimmimaro's quite fluid fighting style. That being said, I love the 'boom!' look when he goes CS and then CS2 before the Ougi, it looks awesome as Hell.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm loving both versions of Tenten in the game!!!!! OMG!!! The speed has gone up!!! Her weapons are amazing in this game!


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Feb 25, 2012)

> I'm also a little bit dissapointed about not having PTS Butterfly Choji and Drunken Lee.
> 
> Oh well.



This. At least the sound 4 assists are in, but the complete absence of  PTS Butterfly Choji and Drunken Lee is lacking. Glad CC2 made changes to combat, I'm sure It'll play better the previous Storm games.

However I still prefer Accel...
Better gameplay, More options, more justus, more ougis, more content, more Naruto!! IMO of course.

ACCEL to VITA!


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> I was well aware, I wrote 'unawakened' and I just prefer how it looks, it fits with Kimmimaro's quite fluid fighting style. That being said, I love the 'boom!' look when he goes CS and then CS2 before the Ougi, it looks awesome as Hell.



oh, totally my bad I misread that


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Looks at dying wallet*
> 
> Generations Y U COME OUT SAME DAY AS TALES  OF GRACES F?!
> 
> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)



Tales of Graces F takes priority. 

Not that I'm not getting both on the same day anyway :awe


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> This summed up all what I wanted to say.
> 
> I'm also a little bit dissapointed about not having PTS Butterfly Choji and Drunken Lee.
> 
> Oh well. :]


1 Tailed Gaara is also missing.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 25, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm loving both versions of Tenten in the game!!!!! OMG!!! The speed has gone up!!! Her weapons are amazing in this game!


The speed has gone up!? I can't deal with long-ranged fighters at the best of times



UltimateFighter1 said:


> This. At least the sound 4 assists are in, but the complete absence of  PTS Butterfly Choji and Drunken Lee is lacking. Glad CC2 made changes to combat, I'm sure It'll play better the previous Storm games.
> 
> However I still prefer Accel...
> Better gameplay, More options, more justus, more ougis, more content, more Naruto!! IMO of course.
> ...


If Accel comes to Vita I wonder if it'll carry 'Storm'... Narutimate Accel Storm... Sounds good to me.



Random said:


> oh, totally my bad I misread that


No worries 



Linkdarkside said:


> 1 Tailed Gaara is also missing.


Always forget about him after the whole removal of Shukaku thing.


----------



## Mio (Feb 25, 2012)

is the demo out in Europe Playstation Network?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 25, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> Tales of Graces F takes priority.
> 
> Not that I'm not getting both on the same day anyway :awe



Of course  But Im buying both on the same day because I can


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> That actually did sound stupid



Play nice, young one.

*pats head*


----------



## G (Feb 25, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm loving both versions of Tenten in the game!!!!! OMG!!! The speed has gone up!!! Her weapons are amazing in this game!



Yeah same here. Since i only have a Xbox 360 i never got to play Storm 1, so now im super stoked to play as PTS Tenten.
SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 25, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 1 Tailed Gaara is also missing.


Then what's PTS Gaara's awakening?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 25, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> Tales of Graces F takes priority.



Of course.

Glad people besides myself is getting hype for Graces


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Then what's PTS Gaara's awakening?



Just the generic "glow no jutsu" awakening i believe


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Then what's PTS Gaara's awakening?



Probably Ultra Sand Mode. Yeah, watch all of this glowing sand hover around him in a spirally dance of doom.

If the one tailed transformation is absent, I'm killing someone.


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably Ultra Sand Mode. Yeah, watch all of this glowing sand hover around him in a spirally dance of doom.
> 
> If the one tailed transformation is absent, I'm killing someone.



Prepare to go to jail for murder then


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Prepare to go to jail for murder then



Fiddle sticks.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Not to be a nit picker.

But I see they removed PTS Sasuke's curse mark from his ougi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

G said:


> Yeah same here. Since i only have a Xbox 360 i never got to play Storm 1, so now im super stoked to play as PTS Tenten.
> SERIOUSLY.



I've tried playing both versions online and both are really competent!!!


----------



## Klue (Feb 25, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Not to be a nit picker.
> 
> But I see they removed PTS Sasuke's curse mark from his ougi.



Noticed too. Removing it feels so random. Like, why bother?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 25, 2012)

PTS Sasuke had that ougi minus curse mark in Ninja Storm 1, So it is not so random actually.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> PTS Sasuke had that ougi minus curse mark in Ninja Storm 1, So it is not so random actually.


But that was his Chunin outfit, correct?

Both versions are missing it, only difference is his blue outfit's Chidori is purple.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm upset that pts Sasuke doesn't have housenka...except as CS2's shuriken, but I want it as a jutsu.

On a related note, I like how Susanoo Sasuke's awakening has Chidori Senbon as shuriken.  They should've given this to all 3 versions of Sasuke during awakening.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 25, 2012)

Onine has got better!!!

<b><i>Red__Raptor posted...</i></b>
<i>Demon_skeith posted...
For $60 though, seems like most of the stuff is online. I hope they did a good job weeding out any flaws for the online battles.

Yes they have. Although there are still weird spammers who stay far far far far far away from you and spam chakra shurikens (I met this Minato user using Chiyo Balanced n Obito Balanced as supports) and even chose the Chunin Outdoor exam stage so he could HIDE BEHIND TREES and chakra spam till the time runs out...

Online gameplay is much more balanced And you really have to take note of your substitution and Chakra bars very carefully.

It's very much more satisfying now


----------



## Prototype (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm...you can use supports to take an ultimate jutsu for you. In exchange, though, they're done for the rest of the match.

Was that in UNS2? If so, where the fuck have I been.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 25, 2012)

It was in 2; though i think supports had to be balanced for it to work. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2012)

Prototype said:


> Hmm...you can use supports to take an ultimate jutsu for you. In exchange, though, they're done for the rest of the match.
> 
> Was that in UNS2? If so, where the fuck have I been.



That happened in Storm 2, but I don't think they were out for the rest of the match


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Of course.
> 
> Glad people besides myself is getting hype for Graces



Naturally. I'd sell my property and boost Graces' sales if I have to just to get Xillia one day. 

(Well of course not, but that's how hyped I am. )


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 25, 2012)

Awakened PTS:Naruto,Sasuke,Lee,Kimmimaro lost their grabs but got new unblockables.
PTS Shikamaru lost his counter and got a guard break style kick instead of a real grab.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 25, 2012)

Kakuzu, Danzo, and Kabutomaru have the best Ultimate Jutsus


----------



## Saru (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Kakuzu, Danzo, and Kabutomaru have the best Ultimate Jutsus



Well, Danzo's actually has an ending... Unlike the vast majority of ougis. An extra 1-2 seconds of closure would do all of the ougis some good.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 25, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 26, 2012)

Really good supports: DARUI, PTS Tenten (guard breaking weapons that track), Tenten Kunai bombs, HAKU, MASKED MAN, PTS Shikamaru, TS ino, Neji/ PTS Neji, Danzo, ONOKI!!!


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 26, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Really good supports: DARUI, PTS Tenten (guard breaking weapons that track), Tenten Kunai bombs, HAKU, MASKED MAN, PTS Shikamaru, TS ino, Neji/ PTS Neji, Danzo!!!!



From what I've seen, one of the best supports (new characters only) in this game seem to be:
- Tobirama
- Darui
- Masked Man
- A
- Mei


----------



## themg3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wats kabutomarus ougi??


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 26, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> From what I've seen, one of the best supports (new characters only) in this game seem to be:
> - Tobirama
> - Darui
> - Masked Man
> ...



Yup yup all those you've quoted are good.. So far I'm still experimenting with the various characters... It's been an amazing weekend despite the hassle of having to go through the agony of the delivery process. LOL


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2012)

themg3 said:


> Wats kabutomarus ougi??




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Edo Tensei*: Kakuzu, Uchiha Itachi and Deidara, each fire an attack that combines into one and flies at the opponent. Lighting Mask, Great Fireball, and C1, respectively.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention the huge explosion at the end


----------



## Jaga (Feb 26, 2012)

awesome video no jutsu!!!


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaga said:


> awesome video no jutsu!!!



*Jaga, you're the best*


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2012)

Random said:


> You forgot to mention the huge explosion at the end



Lol, that part is obvious.


----------



## G (Feb 26, 2012)

The support-only characters jutsus are pretty lame... But good enough.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 26, 2012)

Played the demo. New movesets for Sage Naruto, & Kage arc Naruto,.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaga said:


> awesome video no jutsu!!!



You always provide the goods


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey jaga, start posting in the one piece kazuki musuo thread


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 26, 2012)

I haven't played a Naruto video game since Ultimate Ninja 4. I want to play as (in order of how bad):

Kabuto (Fused with Orochimaru)
Danzo 
Kisame (Fused with Samehada)
Masked Man
Kakuzu
A
Konan
Onoki
Sasori Puppet Mode
Mei
Pain


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the US demo out?


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2012)

It is on the PS3, i don't know about the 360


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't wait to face you all in Online Tournaments, it should be very refreshing.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I can't wait to face you all in Online Tournaments, it should be very refreshing.


yea young Kakashi and Tobirama say hello


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't forget Masked Man and Obito.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2012)

Awful support jutsu. 

Except Darui's, except Darui's.


----------



## Saru (Feb 26, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What do you mean?



Well, Danzo's ougi actually shows Danzo escaping and looking all epic at the end,  giving the ougi closure. 

Itachi's Tsukuyomi has a similarly epic ending, with the scope of Tsukuyomi closing as the camera zooms out from Itachi's eye.

Taka Sasuke's has a similar ending with Amaterasu.

IDK, some of them just feel rushed without the proper ending/transition/close-up. Jiraiya's, Choji's and PTS Shikamaru's come to mind. The transition from ougi to real-time for some of them is just... shoddy.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2012)

Really wish they would simply go back to the old style used for Ougis - minus the button mashing before hand. They already reduced the damage impact of Ougis, so what's the problem?

The Ougis simply aren't as epic anymore. Sucks for me since the move list are so small.

Did that many players really complain about the length? Reduced for online play? Damn it.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2012)

There are different types of things they could do as well besides button mashing, if it was such a big issue instead of removing the longer ougi's entirely.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 26, 2012)

360 no love. HA


----------



## Saru (Feb 26, 2012)

I wonder why they uprgraded Gaara with a new ougi? 

Like, what was that for? No one else from Storm 2 got a new ougi... Right?

I hope to see more stuff like that in the future (Storm 3).


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Really wish they would simply go back to the old style used for Ougis - minus the button mashing before hand. They already reduced the damage impact of Ougis, so what's the problem?
> 
> The Ougis simply aren't as epic anymore. Sucks for me since the move list are so small.
> 
> Did that many players really complain about the length? Reduced for online play? Damn it.


I think they're great the way they are. Yes the long ones were really good but one their own. They also took you out of the flow of battle. For a *fighting game* the current ultimate moves are timed well and are part of the flow of battle.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> I wonder why they uprgraded Gaara with a new ougi?
> 
> Like, what was that for? No one else from Storm 2 got a new ougi... Right?
> 
> I hope to see more stuff like that in the future (Storm 3).



His new one looks more realistic (as in the way the sand looks), his old one looks way too cartoonish for me. I mean come on, the sand flew apart in blocks, sand doesn't do that.

That's just my opinion though, plus his new one over all just looks more epic.

Why they changed it, i don't know. Maybe a lot of people held the same opinion as me, but if that was the case, a lot of characters would have new ougis (i.e. Ino, Choji, Karin) simply because there old ones suck


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 26, 2012)

So there IS going to be tournament mode after all ehh?! This shows promise for a NF tournament YESSS!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2012)

I really like the option of being able to fight from the start in your Awakened form during the training mode of the game. Can you also set it up so that your opponent also starts in his/her Awakened form?

Because now that would be a good training session if you know what I mean.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

Sennin, your sig/avy are GOD-like. 

There better be a 2P option in Training mode. :sub


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2012)

*still hype about the training mode*
I wonder how many fights will end with time running out just because the two opponents are at a stand still trying not to substitute too much.

Also, I don't know how to do the "cancel" thingy. Can someone be nice enough to inform a noob?


----------



## Motochika (Feb 26, 2012)

So I finished playing the English demo. They changed Tobi's awakening voice it seems. I don't like it as well. Seems to rough the slyer one the they used for the previous installment seemed to fit better.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I really like the option of being able to fight from the start in your Awakened form during the training mode of the game. Can you also set it up so that your opponent also starts in his/her Awakened form?
> 
> Because now that would be a good training session if you know what I mean.



Sounds awesome. Though, I wish Kabuto's Awakening was a White Snake Transformation.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 26, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So there IS going to be tournament mode after all ehh?! This shows promise for a NF tournament YESSS!!



Yes I took part in an 8-player Tournament last night and it was so fun. Was winning with PTS Tenten until the last match because I crazily allowed Sasuke to awaken into his Susanno form which took one whole bar of my remaining left and he won by 1 %!!!! so fun and exhilarating!


----------



## Foxve (Feb 26, 2012)

Random said:


> *still hype about the training mode*
> I wonder how many fights will end with time running out just because the two opponents are at a stand still trying not to substitute too much.
> 
> Also, I don't know how to do the "cancel" thingy. Can someone be nice enough to inform a noob?



It took me a while to get the hang of that combo cancel thing too in the demo. You can combo cancel by pressing the triangle then the X button while in a combo so you don't have to watch yourself "fight the air" like a dumbass. 

The down side is that combo canceling _does_ require chakra to pull of so trying to stack a lot of them together is a bad idea 


Motochika said:


> So I finished playing the English demo. They changed Tobi's awakening voice it seems. I don't like it as well. Seems to rough the slyer one the they used for the previous installment seemed to fit better.



I also noticed both Sakura's and Sasuke's voices sounded different in the demo as well.....


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 27, 2012)

It's to bad Orochimaru doesn't have Yamata no Orochi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Awful support jutsu.
> 
> Except Darui's, except Darui's.



Based on what I've tried out:

Kurotsuchi - nothing much, easily avoided, similar to Mei's Jutsu. Strike Back Properties

Akasuchi - his golem rock attack is deceptively effective, with similar properties like Sakura and Tsunade's jutsus. Sends opponent into the air.

Jirobo - easily avoidable throwing of a boulder. One of the worst jutsus in the game.

Kidomaru - if connected the web allows for ougis and jutsus and combos to hit. Nothing much

Sakon - the gigantic door allows for you to guard against the opponent for a while. When it connects, sends the opponent into the air

Tayuya - like jirobo's, pretty useless

Shizune - similar to Karin's Jutsu. Nothing much.

Kurenai - similar to itachi's clone Jutsu. Not bad, lasts a fair bit and can catch opponents off guard

Anko - if connects, VERY beastly. Multiple strikes from her snake arms!

Fu - better than torune's attack. His spinning blades are reminiscent of Tenten's air combo from Storm 2. Comes out quite fast and catches opponents of guard 

Torune - refer to Tayuya and Jirobo's 

Ao - nothing much

Choujuro - ok, nothing impressive as well.


C - he's like a glowing beacon of light that attacks you if you get too close

DARUI - his Lightning Circus is one of the best jutsus in the game, period. Like PTS Tenten's barrage of projectile weapons, his laser beams track and zone in on the opponent no matter what! Guard breaking properties like Tenten's as well although Tenten's weapons are deadlier in this aspect. Using them both together as your supports can be pretty devastating for the opponent.

Other awesome supports based on the newer/ PTS version characters:

Haku's ice trail and icicle spikes are really good ground trackers

Onoki's rock barrage is beastly!

Danzo's burst of wind slicing through the opponent can be pretty deadly

Kimmimaro's spiked bone dance provides for much, much needed slicing and pushing the opponent into the air for more air-borne attacks

PTS Shikamaru's five explosive kunai trailing you is bad enough. Using him as a Balanced Support (which many are already doing) makes it 10 times worse when it's time for Chakra Shuriken spamming

PTS Temari's Wind Tornado has a bigger and wider reach than TS Temari's and can be quite unexpected

PTS Gaara 's Air Sand Trail, especially when used as a balanced support can be quite useful as well

PTS Tenten: as mentioned above with Darui


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> It took me a while to get the hang of that combo cancel thing too in the demo. You can combo cancel by pressing the triangle then the X button while in a combo so you don't have to watch yourself "fight the air" like a dumbass.
> 
> The down side is that combo canceling _does_ require chakra to pull of so trying to stack a lot of them together is a bad idea



Thanx. I gotta start practicing that in the demo so I'll be ready when the game comes out


----------



## G (Feb 27, 2012)

So i'll be using Jirobo and Torune as supports..
What's the worst PTS character to play as?
I'm trying to make a team.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 27, 2012)

is the demo out for europe yet        ?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2012)

G said:


> So i'll be using Jirobo and Torune as supports..
> What's the worst PTS character to play as?
> I'm trying to make a team.



Really can't think of any right now. All the PTS characters have been 'upgraded' in some manner. Perhaps I'm not as used to playing PTS Hinata but I don't think she's the 'worst'. I thought PTS Ino was better in Storm 1 though.

By the way the Survival Mode is AWESOME!!! It seems never-ending, with so MANY myriad types of stages/ combinations of characters, that it will take HOURS of gameplay. Really really fun and satisfying.

I'm having the most amazing time with PTS Tenten and TS Tenten, and many many other characters as well


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Combo canceling has a chakra cost, why?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2012)

Cuz the Command for it is Chakra dash. The more you combo cancel the more chakra you use


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Is the amount of chakra lost equal to the substitution jutsu?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's a little higher than that


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Yes I took part in an 8-player Tournament last night and it was so fun. Was winning with PTS Tenten until the last match because I crazily allowed Sasuke to awaken into his Susanno form which took one whole bar of my remaining left and he won by 1 %!!!! so fun and exhilarating!



 that bastard! those awakenings are kinf of BS no? I mean you are winning and all of a sudden they get a mega buff.
Do you think tat throwing more shuriken would had helped? Now I am all even more hyped for the tournament modes!

What characters do you get to see more online? Also with which characters do you start and which ones do you need to unlock?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

We need to plan a Tournament mode together as NF after March 13th comes out.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

There will have to be one for both consoles though. Unfortunately, I'll have to get it for the PS3 because I don't have online for my 360 at the moment (got the old one and I need a wireless adapter). My internet connection sucks though, so I'm not sure how online will go for me


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Well than Random, prepare to get your ass handed to you on the PS3.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 27, 2012)

Where the fuck is Aeion?


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

> Well than Random, prepare to get your ass handed to you on the PS3.


I probably will in the end, but don't expect me to go down without a fight.

 I actually have a team made up of the people I do best with. It might change depending on how well I do with the new characters.



> Where the fuck is Aeion?


He/she said that they wouldn't be logging on in a long time, also said that they would be getting the game


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

Get it for 360 pricks, where the online rocks 

Anyways since no one does it I will start making aligning the members of both consoles:

360Box:
Suigetsu

PS3:
Klue


shoot me a public message or just write here but QUOTE me so I can know alright... 1st price get sparkly name or a costum named called the champ   Green for those of the box and blue for those of the PS??

comments?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Get it for 360 pricks, where the online rocks
> 
> Anyways since no one does it I will start making aligning the members of both consoles:
> 
> ...



PlayStation 3, yo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm on the PS3's side, since nearly EVERY Storm player goes for the PS3. 



BTW to those who have a PSN. my ID is Fullmatrix09 so add me for the sake of Storm Generations. 



Random said:


> He/she said that they wouldn't be logging on in a long time, also said that they would be getting the game



What? why did this happen???


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Get it for 360 pricks, where the online rocks
> 
> Anyways since no one does it I will start making aligning the members of both consoles:
> 
> ...



Wait, so your listing which people are getting it for which system? If so, you can put me in PS3 since that is the one I'm getting it for.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll get it for PS3 eventually. Sign me up


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm RandomShadow44 on PS3 (and Xbox 360, but like I said, no online)
If you add me, just tell me who you are on NF because I don't make a habit of accepting random friend request from people I don't know


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

Alright, this is how it is turning out.
With time we could make a thread on the online subforum but since the game is not released yet 

360Box:
Suigetsu :ID: Pitalla
Deathwish08

PS3:
Klue
Scizor :ID: ScizorSB
Jon Snow
Azuka no Senju :ID: Fullmatrix09
Random :ID: RandomShadow44

Random: are you sure... you don't want it for xbox?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2012)

My PSN is ScizorSB


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alright, this is how it is turning out.
> With time we could make a thread on the online subforum but since the game is not released yet
> 
> 360Box:
> ...


I want it for Xbox, I really do, but I also want to particaipate in the NF tourney. So, unless someone plans on providing me with the money to either by a wireless adapter or a brand new 360, i gotta get it for PS3


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^^

Brand new 360? so it got screwed?
sweet mother mercy microsoft >_>, how come all of my friends here have 360 yet on the internetz they use ps3.
This is why I bloody hate console war crap


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll be getting for the Xbox like last time of course.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Brand new 360? so it got screwed?
> sweet mother mercy microsoft >_>, how come all of my friends here have 360 yet on the internetz they use ps3.
> This is why I bloody hate console war crap



Becuz u needz 2 pay on da three-sixdy.

I remember having one before, but then the RODD converted me to a PS3 with no regrets.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Brand new 360? so it got screwed?
> sweet mother mercy microsoft >_>, how come all of my friends here have 360 yet on the internetz they use ps3.
> This is why I bloody hate console war crap



No, I mean the new 360 with the built in wireless (don't know why it didnt have it in the first place.)

I don't deal with console wars. I have both the 360 and the PS3 and am working on getting a Wii. I don't discriminate with handhelds either. I want all the consoles because they all have something that I want, but that of course cost money. Money, that as a high school student, I do not have.


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 27, 2012)

Random said:


> No, I mean the new 360 with the built in wireless (don't know why it didnt have it in the first place.)
> 
> I don't deal with console wars. I have both the 360 and the PS3 and am working on getting a Wii. I don't discriminate with handhelds either. I want all the consoles because they all have something that I want, but that of course cost money. Money, that as a high school student, I do not have.



Me understand


----------



## Jaga (Feb 27, 2012)

the survival mode looks good, real good! lots of content there for practice. if i can't defeat them all then i will do 9000 push ups!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

Random said:


> No, I mean the new 360 with the built in wireless (don't know why it didnt have it in the first place.)
> 
> I don't deal with console wars. I have both the 360 and the PS3 and am working on getting a Wii. I don't discriminate with handhelds either. I want all the consoles because they all have something that I want, but that of course cost money. Money, that as a high school student, I do not have.



I got both ps3 and 360 too but like I mentioned above I prefer 360 cause my friends have 360 too and I like achievements and stuff. But what upset's me is that I am forced to choose and this deprives me of playing with users of one console or users from the other 

And chart updated ofc.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2012)

Kurenai's support jutsu looks so useless, lol


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Kurenai's support jutsu looks so useless, lol



It really is. I was hoping they would change it from Storm 1, but alas, they did not


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2012)

Random said:


> It really is. I was hoping they would change it from Storm 1, but alas, they did not



It's like impossible to get hit by that

She even takes her sweet time summoning that slow image of herself

I'm not complaining though: it just stood out for me and made me laugh


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 27, 2012)

*Once again, I'll be getting it for the 360, although I need to renew my subscription first*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmdqDv-32Yc[/YOUTUBE]

Rage quitter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmdqDv-32Yc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Rage quitter.



Ah Masamune, he is a kickass player, specially because he owns with suigetsu and Kiri!
Fck yeah and to think that THAT was the team I was planning to use!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats not me.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmdqDv-32Yc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Rage quitter.



Damn, you're pretty awesome. 

*Edit*: Never mind, thought it was you.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah It aint you  but thank you for bringing it up none the less. Masamune has gotten up some real nice explanations on how new things work and stuff. Like items, ninja info cards, new modes etc..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

Klue, not you too.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Shit dawg, I saw your post a bit too late.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

Don' give me any o' dat shit, home boy.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Stop the gun violence


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2012)

So Asakuna, why'd you post a picture of yourself ragequiting?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

No spamming in this thread. I am dissapoint of CC2 for not giving Taka an alternate costume with cloaks. Only saskay gets to have a cloak...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> No spamming in this thread. I am dissapoint of CC2 for not giving Taka an alternate costume with cloaks. Only saskay gets to have a cloak...


Agreed. I was hoping we'd get Akatsuki Jugo.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> No spamming in this thread. I am dissapoint of CC2 for not giving Taka an alternate costume with cloaks. Only saskay gets to have a cloak...



Aw, no random spam? And yea, I was just think about that a few days ago. Jugo actually looks alright in an akatsuki cloak


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Taka didn't have alternate customs with cloaks in Storm 2, did they?


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

No they did not. Only Sasuke


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

That's some serious BS, also so far only one suigetsu card has been revealed. This is quite a shame since Masamune is showing those japanese players that suigetsu, taka and kirigakure ROCKS! 

I hope and wish for him to go to tournaments and show off to the developers. Perhaps after that they will add the cloak costumes?
I wanted to suggest those costumes but my messages probably got drowned in the thousands of (I want this character or too overpowered) messages. Which is quite a shame


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Any good idea's that are mentioned now will just be saved for Storm 3. I don't think they are gonna be doing any DLCs


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2012)

^DLC is unlikely

Storm 3 would be moot then


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 27, 2012)

Jaga said:


> the survival mode looks good, real good! lots of content there for practice. if i can't defeat them all then i will do 9000 push ups!!



I reached and completed the Intermediate Survival Mode... Repeated a few times for certain stages... Took me HOURS to get there because there were really SO MANY stages. 

Amazing addition by CC2. really high replay value since there R tons of characters for you to work and practise with. This game is really a notch above Storm 2 in many ways


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> ^DLC is unlikely
> 
> Storm 3 would be moot then



Exactly my point. Everyone always ask for DLCs but if developers just did DLCs all the time, there would be no need for new games.

Plus, they get more money with new games than with DLCs. The have to balance making the consumers happy and making money. That's how business works.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

Random said:


> Any good idea's that are mentioned now will just be saved for Storm 3. I don't think they are gonna be doing any DLCs



I just want additional costumes that involve a silly cloak  some gaming companies would give you that addition as a free update but honestly I dont care, I just find it disappointing that this suggestion and petition was overshadowed by your typical ones.

storm 3 aint coming till like next year or a year after that. Probably for the next gen consoles.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2012)

Still miffed CC hadn't bothered to upgrade Pain a bit - not that I expected them to. Pain's Shinra Tensei is so lame.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2012)

if there is some DLC i would not expect much more then support only characters like for example kushina, karui and omoi.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Still miffed CC hadn't bothered to upgrade Pain a bit - not that I expected them to. Pain's Shinra Tensei is so lame.



Shinra Tensei is fine with me, I just wanted them to update his Ultimate to Chibaku Tensei instead of that Taijutsu combo.


----------



## Pein (Feb 28, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Shinra Tensei is fine with me, I just wanted them to update his Ultimate to Chibaku Tensei instead of that Taijutsu combo.



Yeah all he needed was CB, shinra tensei is pretty handy it would be even better if it blocked amaterasu.




Suigetsu said:


> Get it for 360 pricks, where the online rocks
> 
> Anyways since no one does it I will start making aligning the members of both consoles:
> 
> ...


I'm getting it on the 360, I played storm 2 so much on the xbox it feels weird for on the PS3.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 28, 2012)

new interview and menus from english version of game


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 28, 2012)

after 17 days of checking the shop's website multiple times/day

I FINALLY PRE-ORDERED THE MOTHERFUCKING SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> after 17 days of checking the shop's website multiple times/day
> 
> I FINALLY PRE-ORDERED THE MOTHERFUCKING SPECIAL EDITION



Where did you pre-order it? 

You live in the Netherlands too, right?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 28, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Where the fuck is Aeion?



Looming in the shadows, observing from the abyss 

I check up every once in a while just to see how all you wonderful people are doing


----------



## G (Feb 28, 2012)

Pein said:


> I'm getting it on the 360, I played storm 2 so much on the xbox it feels weird for on the PS3.


Me too.
My gamertags SpR1tEzER0.


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2012)

There may be hope yet that I'm getting it for the 360. I connected to 360 to my laptop (which I never knew was so easy to set up ) and now I just need to get my Xbox live subscription back up and running.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 28, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I reached and completed the Intermediate Survival Mode... Repeated a few times for certain stages... Took me HOURS to get there because there were really SO MANY stages.
> 
> Amazing addition by CC2. really high replay value since there R tons of characters for you to work and practise with. This game is really a notch above Storm 2 in many ways




I got to the last level.... the Expert Level: Got defeated by Round 45 

The other levels were ... WOW. All the possible combinations... like All the TS Kunoichi (so you have ten rounds to fight for that stage in the level) ... Retrieve Sasuke Arc fighters... 'Eye' Power users... Akatsuki... Konoha Higher Ups... Hokages.... Kages... 5 kage Summit chaos...

AMAZING replay value... seriously. CC2 has outdone themselves with Generations. Naysayers may go on and on with the issues, but this game is really worth the price.

Danzo has the SCARIEST Awakening among the new characters... Onoki and Danzo's jutsus are really good as well... Haku ... is COOL. 

The new stages are a notch above the older stages, in terms of visual appeal. They've done something to the sound effects as well. Tenten's weapons sound very different from Storm 1, as does her Gigantic Iron Ball Jutsu in Storm 2.

Kurotsuchi is ... ugly in her winning pose. 

some of the male characters have very dramatic 'death' cries - Zabuza, Kisame, Third Hokage...


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Shinra Tensei is fine with me, I just wanted them to update his Ultimate to Chibaku Tensei instead of that Taijutsu combo.



I kinda like the combo.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UV7ySFN2jZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome^


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

Greatest glitch of all time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

Alright, here is the update!

360Box:
Suigetsu :ID: Pitalla
Deathwish08
Pein
G :ID: SpR1tEzER0

PS3:
Klue
Scizor :ID: ScizorSB
Jon Snow
Azuka no Senju :ID: Fullmatrix09
Random :ID: RandomShadow44


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Looming in the shadows, observing from the abyss
> 
> I check up every once in a while just to see how all you wonderful people are doing



Aeion!


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

PS3 ID: Kagee516


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alright, here is the update!
> 
> 360Box:
> Suigetsu :ID: Pitalla
> ...



Move me to the 360 list sir


----------



## Motochika (Feb 28, 2012)

Any word on a soundtrack being released for the game? I really like the Chunnin exams stage music. (The stage with the ninja hands)


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

I see Random is afraid of me now.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Where did you pre-order it?
> 
> You live in the Netherlands too, right?


belgium actually

the shop's name is game mania

I
CANNOT
COPE
WITH THIS FUCKING FEELING


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> belgium actually
> 
> the shop's name is game mania
> 
> ...



Oh I see, my apologies; I read a seemingly Dutch post of yours and I assumed you lived in the Netherlands.

And thanks, I'll check it out.

Did you pre-order the card edition?


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> belgium actually
> 
> the shop's name is game mania
> 
> ...



I've pre-ordered it @ GAMEMANIA long ago much?


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 28, 2012)

The playable demo is available for gold accounts on the European Live since this morning.
I don't know for the US live.

This is the same than the demo on the Japanese store.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2012)

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2012)

Found out the demo was on the 360 and HYYYYYPED. but I gotta say while the gameplay is solid the graphics and sound quality are absolutely abysmal on the 360. 

This is a very noticeable difference from Storm 2. It's laughably low quality and I can barely hear the japanese voices. I hope this is fixed up before release because display wise this is a nosedive from Storm 2, everything is so pixelated.

I have a 32' plasma btw, no hdmi cables but Storm 2 looked gorgeous (and still does) when I play on it. Also I'm LOVING the cancel system, gotta get used to it more but I just love it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

What does the collectors' edition have to offer? And how much is the cost inflated by?

Teh! Who am I kidding? I'll probably purchase it anyway.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

Another update, but before it was is this BS I am hearing about the 360 demo being pixelized and inferior version? If the game itself it's like that then Ima purchasing it for ps3 and fck achievements.

360Box:
Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
Deathwish08
Pein
G ID: SpR1tEzER0
Random

PS3:
Klue ID: Kagee516
Scizor ID: ScizorSB
Jon Snow
Azuka no Senju ID: Fullmatrix09
Khris ID: Kris-AP


----------



## DedValve (Feb 28, 2012)

I've only played the demo so it could be different when it releases but yeah, sound quality wise and graphically this game took a real plummet. I mean it's very noticeable and very annoying, japanese dubs are also sound very low (I could barely make out Naruto's rasengan in his dub or even his win quotes!)

I really hope thats not the case when the game is out. I'm assuming all demos/videos before where done on PS3?


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I have a 32' plasma btw, no hdmi cables


On my 360, connected with HDMI, the demo looks great on my 46 inches LCD screen.

I don't think it's an inferior version compared to the PS3 version.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2012)

my PS3 id is smn61 if when the game comes out we can have a  match


----------



## GamingNationINT (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Full Playthrough Discussion*

Hey i done a full playthrough of the demo today to find i am VERY happy about it, theres a new system for substitution so no more spammers online of that yay !
i felt like recording it so you can see that here if you want
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMtJfk3LJ8E[/YOUTUBE]

if you have played this , do you think madaras ability to just be right ontop of you and unable to block over powerd? this left me pure raging =[
let me know what you think of the game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2012)

OH MY GOD....your british. 

Also, we have a thread for this game already, search more


----------



## GamingNationINT (Feb 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> OH MY GOD....your british.
> 
> Also, we have a thread for this game already, search more



i did not know , this is my first time here :S i saw online gaming , and other threads about uns gen so thought yeah xD


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't worry 'bout it. Anythin' for a fellow Brit.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 28, 2012)

lol this game has 2 glitches! there big too!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2012)

just bought a new plasma tv the game should look great on it.


----------



## Klue (Feb 28, 2012)

What changes are in store for Generation's story mode? - besides the lack of quicktime events and anime scenes. Will they expand the Leaf village back to what it was in the fist Storm game?


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> What changes are in store for Generation's story mode? - besides the lack of quicktime events and anime scenes. Will they expand the Leaf village back to what it was in the fist Storm game?



There will be no free roaming. Just anime scenes and still images and then you fight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)

Generations jutsu glitch.....game breaking?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtndRh7n1uw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

Plasma? get a led or you'll get cancer, besides led's look better and they endure more.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2012)

Well the demo...was just like every other naruto game. Yeah think this time it's a pass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)

Didn't anyone see what i posted??


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Generations jutsu glitch.....game breaking?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtndRh7n1uw[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, what. The. Fuck?

How could I not take advantage of this shit now?


----------



## Alessiomarkus (Feb 29, 2012)

XBL:SAGEMODE4YA 

getting on release


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 29, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Oh I see, my apologies; I read a seemingly Dutch post of yours and I assumed you lived in the Netherlands.
> 
> And thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> Did you pre-order the card edition?


i have no idea, it just said "special edition" and doesn't offer much but a title  i don't really care, i like the card thing too so if it's that one i won't mind

geen probleem hoor ouwe ruk- rakker! 


Little Neko said:


> I've pre-ordered it @ GAMEMANIA long ago much?


either you're a wizard or a time traveler, because it appeared on the website one day ago

or you live in some other country and got lucky

in my defense (or rather, my honor as a sage whore/narupriest's defense) i did pre-order the normal version within an hour of it being put on the website

i stalked the everliving piss out of the website for days


----------



## Vash (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZVT5dvkEBZI[/YOUTUBE]

I never cared about the Vita, but now I want one


----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)

Screw the Vita.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Generations jutsu glitch.....game breaking?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtndRh7n1uw[/YOUTUBE]



That sucks 



Kenneth said:


> i have no idea, it just said "special edition" and doesn't offer much but a title  i don't really care, i like the card thing too so if it's that one i won't mind
> 
> geen probleem hoor ouwe ruk- rakker!



Alright, thanks for the info.

En ik ben blij dat te lezen.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 29, 2012)

^ oh boy...


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, what. The. Fuck?
> 
> How could I not take advantage of this shit now?



Oh, NO WONDER!!!!! I have been wondering how that's possible since this has happened a few times whether online or with the COM.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 29, 2012)

So.....this really IS gonna be a huge problem Online??? 

I'm really shitting my pants now....


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Generations jutsu glitch.....game breaking?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtndRh7n1uw[/YOUTUBE]


Aeion, are you reading this? What do you think?


Kenneth said:


> either you're a wizard or a time traveler, because it appeared on the website one day ago
> 
> or you live in some other country and got lucky
> 
> ...


From my profile on the website:


> *Naruto Shippuden - Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations*
> 
> Verwacht 30/03/2012
> Order geplaatst op: 30/01/2012 19:59:02 Order geplaatst bij: Game Mania Vilvoorde


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

i wish the anime had as much fighting as you see in these games, how about that a fighting anime

constant fighting! fillers OUT!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Ejenku (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if namco bandai will bother to patch this game? I doubt the manga will finish by next march so patching this game to make it last longer would be ideal. I seriously doubt they will though any gamebreaking discoveries we will just have to deal and enjoy the game before everyone figures it out.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 29, 2012)

Itachi (tsukyomi) ougi and Masked Man's ougi are the most awesome ougis in this game, imo


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 29, 2012)

_*Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations debuted higher than its predecessor with 65,758 units. 

Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Storm : 44,000 units
Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2: 63,675 units*_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, thats impressive given Generations didn't showed up in Famitsu's "most wanted game" votes.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 29, 2012)

*btw that's just PS3 sells*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 29, 2012)

Where'd you get the statistics anyway?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Scizor (Feb 29, 2012)

Someone should try to combo Mei's grab into her ougi

And it really seems like some regular combo endings (those that send the opponent flying upward) will combo into ougis when the opponents (replacement jutsu bar is empty)


----------



## Jaga (Mar 1, 2012)

65K copies of this game sold!! hell ya!!


that is what i would say if i hadnt read that One Piece totally pwned it with *650K*


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jaga said:


> 65K copies of this game sold!! hell ya!!
> 
> 
> that is what i would say if i hadnt read that One Piece totally pwned it with *650K*


The One Piece game looks like it might sell more, but we can't determine anything until it actually goes on sale.

650k copies shipped =/= 650k copies sold.

I won't be surprised, however, if it outsells UNS Generations for the sole fact that Japan loves One Piece.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 1, 2012)

65K is alot for just ps3 just wait for  USA and europe to get there hands on it it will be over 9000. :3


----------



## Pein (Mar 1, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> The One Piece game looks like it might sell more, but we can't determine anything until it actually goes on sale.
> 
> 650k copies shipped =/= 650k copies sold.
> 
> I won't be surprised, however, if it outsells UNS Generations for the sole fact that Japan loves One Piece.



It already has 500k pre orders, one piece smokes naruto in japan.


----------



## Klue (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn, 650K?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2012)

The only thing this game needs are the usual but epic Boss battles. I wanted Naruto vs Kyuubi in the storymode in order to get KCM. 

Storm 3 better be FULL of them CC2.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Pein said:


> It already has 500k pre orders, one piece smokes naruto in japan.



But America and Europe like Naruto more than One piece, so this aint over yet.


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The only thing this game needs are the usual but epic Boss battles. I wanted Naruto vs Kyuubi in the storymode in order to get KCM.
> 
> Storm 3 better be FULL of them CC2.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Klue (Mar 1, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The only thing this game needs are the usual but epic Boss battles. I wanted Naruto vs Kyuubi in the storymode in order to get KCM.
> 
> Storm 3 better be FULL of them CC2.



Fuckin' agreed.


Just when I was getting over the butt hurt caused by CC shortening the Ougis, they take out the EPIC quick-time events.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 1, 2012)

well I m very sure storm 3 will have this arc remade in the proper story fashion, what I wonder is if the old Naruto characters will be playable in that version, which I doubt. Eitherway the fact that KCM naruto has 4 aerial combos leaves me room to be excited for storm 3, they finally did it( its closer to accel now) all thats missing is guard break,and one combo move to Back direction


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 1, 2012)

1.) Nidaime Mizukage
2.) Kinkaku
3.) Mu/Hanzo 

gonna be my main squad for Nuns3


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

I really would be looking up for Nindaime mizukage but that's just it... oh and the seven swordsmen.

But heck who cares about storm 3 when generations it's just about to be released! I cant bloody wait and I think I am gonna have to get it for PS3.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2012)

Add me up for that PS3 thing. PS3 ID: Foxve 

Does anyone know if they "fixed" the puppet users?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2012)

One of Kabuto's moves where his tail snake bites the foe and brings them towards him then he uses chakra scalpels, I LOVE IT


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2012)

Ugh, I'm not gonna have xbox live by the time the game comes out. I got too many other things to deal with (including getting the game itself). Screw online, I'm still getting it for the 360, I never really played onlinefor Storm 2 before even when I could, so I'm sure I can deal with not doing online for Generations


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Doesn't Generations run buggy on the 360 version?


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2012)

How            so?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know but if I get it for ps3 that's because my power cable from the xbox are gone and I am NOT getting another one... heck I am seriously tempted on selling it with all my games at this point and maybe Just maybe exchange it for the new black one.

Anyways here is the latest roundup, plz tell me if I missed anyone.

360Box:
Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
Deathwish08
Pein
G ID: SpR1tEzER0
Random
Butto Rengoob GT: BigjoeMinigun

PS3:
Klue ID: Kagee516
Scizor ID: ScizorSB
Jon Snow
Asuka no Senju ID: Fullmatrix09
Khris ID: Kris-AP
Foxve ID: Foxve
Sunny Moon Stone ID: sunnym00nst0ne


Updated, oh yeah and like I said, only new kumo chars I wanted to try out where the cell of Killer bee but thanks to fking Darui we will never see them act. Specially Samui.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 1, 2012)

slickcat said:


> well I m very sure storm 3 will have this arc remade in the proper story fashion, what I wonder is if the old Naruto characters will be playable in that version, which I doubt.


probably the ones that got revived other than that probably wait for Generations 2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2012)

GunX2 said:


> 1.) Nidaime Mizukage
> 2.) Kinkaku
> 3.) Mu/Hanzo
> 
> gonna be my main squad for Nuns3


So someone else is gonna rep dat Mu huh? 

Oh yeah, 360 GT: BigjoeMinigun


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> nice.



I like Z more, reminds me of Zebra and Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

DBZ.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

FCK YEAAHA! CC2 twitter has favored three of my comments and replied to me with a 





> Thanks for the suggestion !



I asked them:





> It would been nice to add an additional costume with cloak to the remaining members of taka/hebi. Specially Jugo n Suigetsu.


And other comment was about this kind of requests being overshadowed by the ''I want this character or this jutsu too imba.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

You should've asked them if there would be DLC for Generations soon.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Anyways here is the latest roundup, plz tell me if I missed anyone.
> 
> 360Box:
> Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
> ...



Guessing this for a planned tournament(I haven't been following this thread lately). If so count me in, my ID is sunnym00nst0ne.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Guessing this for a planned tournament(I haven't been following this thread lately). If so count me in, my ID is sunnym00nst0ne.



which platform?

Asa:
Well I don't really think there will be any DLC to be honest but it is worth a try. I really wish they do however.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> which platform?
> 
> Asa:
> Well I don't really think there will be any DLC to be honest but it is worth a try. I really wish they do however.



PS3 my good member.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> 360Box:
> Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
> Deathwish08
> Pein
> ...



PSN: Aeon0783


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2012)

DeathWish08 said:


> Just to clear things up...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it's lame that Silver accounts have to wait, but it isn't really a big deal.



It is a big deal. It's bad enough that I have to pay to play games online, but now there are making me wait to use other features of Xbox live just because I don't have gold. It's not about the money, it's just the principle of the matter.

I still love my 360 (it's microsoft that is making me mad). However, when it comes to online games (and now demos) that aren't 360 exclusive, I think I'm gonna stick with my PS3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Suigetsu, you better get ready to update Random into our PSN side. :ho


----------



## Random (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to be so indecisive

Yea, this is my last switch. PSN it is.

ID: RandomShadow44


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to have you on our crew, bro.


----------



## Pein (Mar 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I don't know but if I get it for ps3 that's because my power cable from the xbox are gone and I am NOT getting another one... heck I am seriously tempted on selling it with all my games at this point and maybe Just maybe exchange it for the new black one.
> 
> Anyways here is the latest roundup, plz tell me if I missed anyone.
> 
> ...



my gamertag is nyccapo


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 1, 2012)

XBL: H0(zero)LL0(zero)W PRINCE
H0LL0W PRINCE


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Psn:boogiepop619

If anyone wants to play...i still have Nuns2 and my Kabuto team is still undefeated.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2012)

Alright it looks like we ve got 8 people ready on the PSN, but if it keeps growing then we can make a second category and pit together the final champions.
I think I am going to switch to ps3... for reasons I mentioned above, however 360 supposedly has better servers and achievements. Oh well, maybe when then time comes Ill see what's up.

360Box:
Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
Deathwish08
Pein: nyccapo
G ID: SpR1tEzER0
Butto Rengoob GT: BigjoeMinigun

PS3:
Klue ID: Kagee516
Scizor ID: ScizorSB
Jon Snow
Asuka no Senju ID: Fullmatrix09
Khris ID: Kris-AP
Foxve ID: Foxve
Sunny Moon Stone ID: sunnym00nst0ne
Gun IX ID:boogiepop619

Random ID: RandomShadow44
Aeon ID: Aeon0783
Jak ID:mr_woopa


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Plus i've heard Susano'o Sasuke has some noticible lag.



Fuck. In Storm 2 all the huge awakenings lagged on 360.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alright it looks like we ve got 8 people ready on the PSN, but if it keeps growing then we can make a second category and pit together the final champions.
> I think I am going to switch to ps3... for reasons I mentioned above, however 360 supposedly has better servers and achievements. Oh well, maybe when then time comes Ill see what's up.
> 
> 360Box:
> ...



Seems I was skipped for some reason...

PSN: Aeon0783


----------



## Vash (Mar 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> 360Box:
> Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
> Deathwish08
> Pein: nyccapo
> ...



I'm in 

PSN: mr_woopa


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alright it looks like we ve got 8 people ready on the PSN, but if it keeps growing then we can make a second category and pit together the final champions.
> I think I am going to switch to ps3... for reasons I mentioned above, however 360 supposedly has better servers and achievements. Oh well, maybe when then time comes Ill see what's up.
> 
> 360Box:
> ...



Plz add me to the list 
psn:xllkaboomllx


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2012)

It's getting crowded

Awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 2, 2012)

PSfags 

360 championship title should be a breeze


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> PSfags
> 
> *360 championship title should be a breeze *



it shouldn't be too hard to dominate you guys.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 2, 2012)

Pein said:


> it shouldn't be too hard to dominate you guys.


I'll make sure to take it easy just for you, so you think you have a chance.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> PSfags
> 
> 360 championship title should be a breeze


Represent!!


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 2, 2012)

My PSN ID is jakeirako. Hopefully my internet connection will finally work again before the game is released so you can all see me fail at this game.


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 2, 2012)

All this heated competition that the King will be missing...


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 2, 2012)

Does Kakashi have Kamui in this game?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Does Kakashi have Kamui in this game?



Yes as his Ultimate Jutsu just like in Storm 2.


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Does Kakashi have Kamui in this game?



dat kamui  its won so many matches for me. Kakashi was a perfect character.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pein said:


> dat kamui  its won so many matches for me. Kakashi was a perfect character.



Dat Tsunade+Sakura+Kamui combo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2012)

Kakashi felt like the most balanced of all characters in Storm 2 imo.


----------



## Random (Mar 2, 2012)

GunX2 said:


> Dat Tsunade+Sakura+Kamui combo



 Intriguing


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2012)

Almost two categories for ps3 filled and the 360 one it's barely more than a half... 

360Box:
Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
Deathwish08
Pein: nyccapo
G ID: SpR1tEzER0
Butto Rengoob GT: BigjoeMinigun

PS3:
Klue ID: Kagee516
Scizor ID: ScizorSB
Jon Snow
Asuka no Senju ID: Fullmatrix09
Khris ID: Kris-AP
Foxve ID: Foxve
Sunny Moon Stone ID: sunnym00nst0ne
Gun IX ID:boogiepop619

Random ID: RandomShadow44
Aeon ID: Aeon0783
Jak ID: mr_woopa
Fire King ID: xllkaboomllx
jakeirako ID: jakeirako
kagegak ID: batour


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kakashi felt like the most balanced of all characters in Storm 2 imo.



yep, he's also a beast if you know how to play him. I casually demolish every character with him and sage naruto and taka sasuke as support. 

I can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## kagegak (Mar 2, 2012)

Ps3
User: kagegak
Psn user ID: batour


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 2, 2012)

GunX2 said:


> Psn:boogiepop619
> 
> If anyone wants to play...i still have Nuns2 and my Kabuto team is still undefeated.



Heeey, that's not true. I beat you when you were using Kabuto  (I picked Sage mode Naruto).


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2012)

I watched that whole video and enjoyed it, somehow

I'm pretty sure I'm getting the card edition of Generations right now


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I watched that whole video and enjoyed it, somehow
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm getting the card edition of Generations right now



dude got a freaking box, and apparently those that ordered the game at game spot are now getting three card instead of one.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 2, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I watched that whole video and enjoyed it, somehow
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm getting the card edition of Generations right now



That's some pretty sexy looking Cards i might start collecting  
Also check his Update collection


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

so hows it gonna work? you will unlock those cards on the game or something?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

I heard you can enter a code thats on them and you get some art work you can use in naruto ultimate ninja storm generations. Besides that they are just collectable trading cards. so like maybe player cards for  multiplayer


----------



## Burke (Mar 3, 2012)

Only reason i dont play the CCG anymore is cause noone around me plays it. 
Kid annoyed me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

PLaying card games that aint poker, paying large sums of money for a card... that's a great business but something terrible at the same time. Good thing that card games can be accurately represented on videogames now without having to resort to obscene quantities of money.

Btw the dude from the video, he is gonna give away some cards to his subscribers or what? I don't live in the states but if he will give away free cards...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 3, 2012)

i played the demo it's exactly like the second game so it's straight. quick question, is there in game transformations on this game? for instance can base naruto turn into 6 tails naruto, to Sage mode naruto, to KCM naruto, to bijuu mode naruto?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya it is your awakening that you get when you are close to dying.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> can base naruto turn into 6 tails naruto, to Sage mode naruto, to KCM naruto, to bijuu mode naruto?


No. There are multiple versions of Naruto;
PTS Naruto
Naruto with Kyubi power rasengan and 4 tails awakening/Naruto with rasenshuriken and 4 tails awakening (both share a character slot)
Sage Naruto with 6 tails awakening
Naruto that'll use sage mode for a couple of attacks and has KCM as his awakening

The awakenings are different for each Naruto character slot.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No. There are multiple versions of Naruto;
> PTS Naruto
> Naruto with Kyubi power rasengan and 4 tails awakening/Naruto with rasenshuriken and 4 tails awakening (both share a character slot)
> Sage Naruto with 6 tails awakening
> ...



that sucks, i wish they would just do it how dbz does ssj transformations, in which one person can do them all


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

wow so 6 versions of naruto and 4 versions of sasuke  wtf...
Also are this cards everyone is talking about on sale now? or when can you see all the cards from that range?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2012)

When does the US 360 Demo come out?


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 3, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> When does the US 360 Demo come out?


It came out last Tuesday.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol, awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> that sucks, i wish they would just do it how dbz does ssj transformations, in which one person can do them all


That would be a different kind of game though. Here awakenings are a limited time deal (except in training and certain points in story mode).


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow just had look at some of the price of the cards. for a rare Naruto Sage Mode you're looking at $40-$50 :L. that's some good money


----------



## Random (Mar 3, 2012)

Just pre-ordered the game for the PS3


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2012)

What are the cards? what do they do? Where can I read everything I need to know about them?


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 3, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> What are the cards? what do they do? Where can I read everything I need to know about them?



Well I heard you can enter a code thats on them and you get some art work you can use in naruto ultimate ninja storm generations. Besides that they are just collectable trading cards. so like maybe player cards for multiplayer


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2012)

oh I see, Thank You.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

One thing I'm curious about concerning the cards is if the codes will only work once or if someone will post them all online.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> One thing I'm curious about concerning the cards is if the codes will only work once or if someone will post them all online.



most likely they will work only once but you never know. Who knows how this system it's going to work. Right now I am more interested on knowing what cards are out there and of which characters.


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just pre ordered today. Cant wait to pick it up


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I watched that whole video and enjoyed it, somehow
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm getting the card edition of Generations right now



I'm stoked for the whole thing. I actually find it hard to believe that the English version is already coming out, haha.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Man im not going to be able to get the game till 3 days after it comes out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope Aeion comes back soon.....


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking forward to being top 10 again, For the first weekend at the least.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 4, 2012)

Just hope I will make it to the stores in time to get this. I know they go run out of stocks fast.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I hope Aeion comes back soon.....



*OMG THIS THREAD IS DOOMED WITHOUT AEION *


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 4, 2012)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Looking forward to being top 10 again, For the first weekend at the least.


Inb4 hundreds of top scores with 999999999 points. 



NeoKurama said:


> Just hope I will make it to the stores in time to get this. I know they go run out of stocks fast.


That's kind of how it is over here with any anime game. It sucks if you aren't buying an anime game within the first week of release.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Mar 4, 2012)

I forgot how boring the PTS combos were :/


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I hope Aeion comes back soon.....





Little Neko said:


> *OMG THIS THREAD IS DOOMED WITHOUT AEION *



Patience, my dear friends. Aeion is always lurking.. Aeion sees all 

I know my commentary in this thread has been quite scarce lately, it's becoming hard to keep up-to-date with all the frequent information being bombarded in this thread.

As for my.. definite return. I've been busy as fuck with school. Least I can say for now is I'll probably be back during the summer, along with getting the game around that time as well, let's just leave it at that


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

What is so special about Aeion?

Oh btw, those wondering about what different cards are out there in the booster packs, here is the complete catalog:


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> What is so special about Aeion?



Very good question. They say I am the Whitebeard of Storm, the Aizen of online fighting, the almighty Rikudou Himself in competitive clashing  

Those who claim to be of any worth, only claim to be so after facing _me_ 

Though I am currently absent on the journey of life, my return is eminent.. until then, grovel in your insignificance 

Or so, that's how the legend goes


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess we need to battle Aeion. So I can put you in your place


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I will fill the void Aeion has left. For there must always be...a lich king.


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a little bit over a week before the game is within my grasp. It feels like such a long time.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 4, 2012)

This last week ive had with this game has been fun, but even with all the characters, ppl online are still choosing/spamming with Deidara, hope that changes when you guys get the game,And ive enjoyed pawning them


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 4, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> This last week ive had with this game has been fun, but even with all the characters, ppl online are still choosing/spamming with Deidara, hope that changes when you guys get the game,And ive enjoyed pawning them


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope you guys plan on releaseing some vids on what the 5 Kage sound like in English as its going to take for ever for them get there the way things are going


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 4, 2012)

Sadly I probably gonna have to wait like a month before getting the game since I just recently bought a few games so I don't have much right now

If anyone wants to have some fun playing nuns2, fifa 12, gta 4, black ops or lbp2 then add me on psn *Flam3sCrims0n*

It sucks that you can't do free roaming anymore what modes does the online have? I heard it will have tournaments and also I think it would be awesome if you could do team battles or create your own character


----------



## Random (Mar 4, 2012)

This may sound stupid but it is a real legit question

Does Japan get an english dub option in the game?

I like the japanese voices better, so I like the option to make the voices japanese. But do people in japan or even in any other country like the english voices.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Mar 4, 2012)

Japan gets Japanese language only


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 4, 2012)

GunX2 said:


> Me beating you in 720hd?



*IF*you win ill upload it in 240p


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Very good question. They say I am the Whitebeard of Storm, the Aizen of online fighting, the almighty Rikudou Himself in competitive clashing
> 
> Those who claim to be of any worth, only claim to be so after facing _me_
> 
> ...



I look forward to find out if that is truth or if it's just plain hype given to a dinosaur


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Very good question. They say I am the Whitebeard of Storm, the Aizen of online fighting, the almighty Rikudou Himself in competitive clashing
> 
> Those who claim to be of any worth, only claim to be so after facing _me_
> 
> ...



lol, good stuff.


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQA3bZcnC4I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The man kakashi xD soo cool.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Very good question. They say I am the Whitebeard of Storm, the Aizen of online fighting, the almighty Rikudou Himself in competitive clashing
> 
> Those who claim to be of any worth, only claim to be so after facing _me_
> 
> ...



It was I who heard there legends... now I just need to witness them


----------



## Ejenku (Mar 5, 2012)

If Deidara is that overused I probably won't main him. I'll alternate him instead and main either Kakashi, Zabuza, Neji or Kakuzu. I haven't played any ninja storm games so I'm looking forward to playing ninja 1/2 at the same time. 

I wonder what teams I will use. I like Kakuzu I just wish he had a cloaked costume.


----------



## DaKakz (Mar 5, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> If Deidara is that overused I probably won't main him. I'll alternate him instead and main either Kakashi, Zabuza, Neji or Kakuzu. I haven't played any ninja storm games so I'm looking forward to playing ninja 1/2 at the same time.
> 
> I wonder what teams I will use. I like Kakuzu I just wish he had a cloaked costume.



Well, he never fought with the cloaked costume except against Izumo and Kotetsu and how will he use his hearts if he was wearing the Akatsuki cloak ?


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Well, he never fought with the cloaked costume except against Izumo and Kotetsu and how will he use his hearts if he was wearing the Akatsuki cloak ?



He'll lift his cloak like a dress, allowing the mask and tentacles to fire out from below as if he shot them out of his ass.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 6, 2012)

we're all screwed if people do this throw tag + team attack thing


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2012)

As if i'll allow someone to preform that easy tactic on me.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jaga said:


> we're all screwed if people do this throw tag + team attack thing



The whole point of a sleep tag is to put people to sleep.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2012)

Sleep/Stun tags are OP.


----------



## G (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks to SaiyanIsland everyone will use that tactic online.
Edit: characters that i'll main for sure:
Haku
2nd Hokage
PTS Neji
PTS Choji


----------



## Ejenku (Mar 7, 2012)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Well, he never fought with the cloaked costume except against Izumo and Kotetsu and how will he use his hearts if he was wearing the Akatsuki cloak ?



Alternate version where he only uses tentacles from his hands and doton domu would his awakening/ultimate.


----------



## DaKakz (Mar 7, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> Alternate version where he only uses tentacles from his hands and doton domu would his awakening/ultimate.



Yeah but he never fought against any playable character while wearing the Akatsuki cloak, unless you want them to add Izumo and Kotetsu as fully playable characters.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Izumo and Kotetsu as supports for next game!!! No need for full chararcters, but supports at least!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2012)

Well it looks like I am gonna have to get it for PS3, which is a shame for my friends =/ wont be able to play with them on my house. However now I can play vs you, cause for some reason everyone that has a ps3 wants this game badly, I mean for a reason storm 2 got sold out for ps3 when it came out around my area.
And just for the doubts I have pre-ordered mine already 

360Box:
Deathwish08
Pein: nyccapo
G ID: SpR1tEzER0
Butto Rengoob GT: BigjoeMinigun

PS3:
Suigetsu ID: Pitalla
Klue ID: Kagee516
Scizor ID: ScizorSB
Asuka no Senju ID: Fullmatrix09
Khris ID: Kris-AP
Aeon ID: Aeon0783
Foxve ID: Foxve
Random ID: RandomShadow44

Sunny Moon Stone ID: sunnymoonstone
Gun IX ID:boogiepop619
Jak ID: mr_woopa
Fire King ID: xllkaboomllx
jakeirako ID: jakeirako
kagegak ID: batour
Jon Snow
Deathgun ID: fire-in-the-sky9

Gabe ID: ssj_sage
Ice Gaze ID: Icegaze88


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I put the wrong ID down. My PSN ID is: sunnymoonstone

I need to remember what form of my name I use where better.


----------



## Pein (Mar 8, 2012)

you guys are making me consider the PS3 version.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll be getting this eventually, add my PSN for till then.

fire-in-the-sky9


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2012)

my pn name is ssj_sage i had put the wrong one a few pages back. i need to change it dont remember why ssj means anymore


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 8, 2012)

how do i do frog katas with sage mode naruto?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I'll be getting this eventually, add my PSN for till then.
> 
> fire-in-the-sky9



Not getting SFxT?


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2012)

This game releases this month, don't it?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 9, 2012)

PSN: Icegaze88




PS: 500 pages.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2012)

*Sendin' request*


----------



## Vyse (Mar 9, 2012)

Quick question: Do the PreTS characters have new awakenings? Especially the likes of Gaara and Chouji are in dire need of new ones.


----------



## G (Mar 9, 2012)

We're close to the 10000 posts!!!


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2012)

Vyse said:


> Quick question: Do the PreTS characters have new awakenings? Especially the likes of Gaara and Chouji are in dire need of new ones.



I don't think they do, which sucks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

I think we are gonna need a 3rth category.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 9, 2012)

Random said:


> I don't think they do, which sucks.



That sucks indeed. I was looking forward to maining PreTS Gaara with his part-one-tail-transformation as his awakening.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Mar 9, 2012)

Hm, I've been looking at this game for a while now, but I've never really played its past iterations. It's really caught my eye as it seems like a fast-paced fighting game, and I really like those types (hence why my favorite fighting game is Guilty Gear Accent Core).

 Is it easy to get into, or is it complex?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 9, 2012)

You don't have to worry about it, the game is fairly simple to learn, it's really not complex, so you can become quite good with a little training learning the cancel, dash, use of items, etc

But it's a fun game, so you should try it out and it seems the gameplay is alot better than Storm 2 also ^^.


----------



## Augors (Mar 9, 2012)

Add me 

GT: Augors


----------



## Saru (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll be getting this eventually as well.

PSN: RamboTheory


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't wait until Tuesday


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2012)

Close to the US release date and 10000 posts


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

Game is out in 6 days, maybe it is out already in the black market?

360Box:
Deathwish08
Pein: nyccapo
G ID: SpR1tEzER0
Butto Rengoob GT: BigjoeMinigun
Augors GT: Augors

PS3:
Suigetsu PSN: Pitalla
Klue PSN: Kagee516
Scizor PSN: ScizorSB
Asuka no Senju PSN: Fullmatrix09
Khris PSN: Kris-AP
Aeon PSN: Aeon0783
Foxve PSN: Foxve
Random PSN: RandomShadow44

Sunny Moon Stone PSN: sunnymoonstone
Gun IX PSN:boogiepop619
Jak PSN: mr_woopa
Fire King PSN: xllkaboomllx
jakeirako PSN: jakeirako
kagegak PSN: batour
Jon Snow
Deathgun PSN: fire-in-the-sky9

Gabe PSN: ssj_sage
Ice Gaze PSN: Icegaze88
Astral PSN: RamboTheory


----------



## Random (Mar 9, 2012)

Gonna start adding all you people tonight. I'm just gonna let you know that i'm "Random from NF"


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 9, 2012)

21 days for me


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't wait to play this game Tuesday, already asked off for work that day!


----------



## Bonney (Mar 9, 2012)

10,000th post

I've yet to start Mass Effect 3, but I've got this pre-ordered. Argh, going to have to attempt to take time off work. So excited

Damn gotta wait till 29th, damn Australia release dates!


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad CC2 made some changes. Its a great game. New characters look fantastic. Its not a substitute for Accel, but its a decent game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

Paradox said:


> 10,000th post
> 
> I've yet to start Mass Effect 3, but I've got this pre-ordered. Argh, going to have to attempt to take time off work. So excited
> 
> Damn gotta wait till 29th, damn Australia release dates!



wow you stalked all this time just to have the 1000 and talk about mass effect? That should be considered spamming.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 9, 2012)

Paradox said:


> 10,000th post
> 
> I've yet to start Mass Effect 3, but I've got this pre-ordered. Argh, going to have to attempt to take time off work. So excited
> 
> Damn gotta wait till 29th, damn Australia release dates!



Lol, oh wow.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 9, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

